# December 2012 buns



## Katy78

Hello girls. I was in a great support group during 2WW this month. But unfortunately AF showed up yesterday. I hope she loses my address in July. So I'm starting this thread in hope we can support each other like we did in June and hopefully get our :bfp:s together. 
Join me.

_Buns in the oven
  _
_
dragonfly1982
lolasweet
hoppinforbabe
Jai_Jai
UniqueBeauty
babyliciouss
Coconuts
hopefulmom19
Katy78
ebelle
LoloShells
_

:crib:


_Little ones_

_ Daniel James, born 28 March 2012 - twilliamssbt
 Baby G, born 3 April 2012 - citymouse
 Lily-Ann, born 5 June 2012 - TTC190810
 Olivia Joy, born 10 June 2012 - sadie
 Quinten, born 30 June 2012 - artsiekat
 Lanay Rayne, born 4 November 2012 - ashleywalton
 Lukas, born 27 November 2012 - B&LsMom_​


----------



## dragonfly1982

GL ladies! I'm stalking you guys from the previous thread and will keep my FXed for lots of BFPs this month :)


----------



## jensengirl

Thanks for starting this new thread!! Todayis cd2 for me, I'm wondering if I should try OPKs this month even though they haven't worked for me yet?I even used 2 per day so I wouldn't miss my surge. I "should" O around july 4th, maybe we can have our own fireworks show in the bedroom hehe:) keep stalking dragonfly we need your lucky babydust!!!


----------



## ebelle

I should be cd1 in a couple of days so can I join in too? Stalking you from the previous thread too!


----------



## agreeksmom

can i join this is my first month trying it took 6 months for my first but hoping to get pregnant faster lol


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you for starting the thread. I had no idea how to put the link in our other. :)


----------



## vivs1127

I would love to join you ladies... Today is CD 2 for me... Hoping to also get my BFP...

Lots of Baby Dust for us!!!


----------



## Katy78

Hi everybody, thank you for joining. I'm happy to see new names here but I don't want too many girls from the old thread joining us. Get your BFPs and leave us alone :winkwink:.
Welcome, *jensengirl*, *ebelle*, *agreeksmom* and *vivs1127*.
*dragonfly1982*, feel free to stalk. And *ashleywalton*, please don't join us actively. Think positive - :bfp: still in june :winkwink:.


----------



## babygirlhall

Hiya everyone :hi:
Im on cd2 today. I have just started clomid again after a mc in May. Really excited to be ttc again, would love to keep in touch with you all and see how we get on.
Fx for a July bfp :thumbup:
xx


----------



## jensengirl

=) hi ebelle just wanted to let u know u have a clomid friend cycle #3. First pill will be tomorrow cd 3 to 5...BFP come our way these side affects stink!!!


----------



## jensengirl

Babygirlhall fellow clomid girl:) when do u start them? Is this your first time on clomid?


----------



## ashleywalton

Lol. Believe me, I'm still hopeful. Just wanted to thank you for starting this thread, since I wasn't sure how to put link in our other. Plus, I'm still hoping hoping hoping! :)


----------



## babygirlhall

jensengirl said:


> Babygirlhall fellow clomid girl:) when do u start them? Is this your first time on clomid?

I first started them in Jan, got my bfp on my second cycle (feb) but sadly had a mc. Now back on them and praying for another bfp and a sticky bean! I take 100mg on cd 1-5. You?
xx


----------



## lolasweet

Hey ladies, joining the TTC group from the TWW today.:cry: Major bummer! I told DH im going to feel sorry for myself for the rest of the day, and then im going to get my s**t together, and get optimistic for the big O this month!!

Anyone trying anything different this time??

I have had a hard time pinpointing ovulation myself. i was a solid 28 day cycle for 10 months and all of a sudden last two were all over the place, O'd on CD 9, then next month CD 18. DH said one more month of monitoring dates and OPK's and if it doesn't work, im not allowed to obsess anymore, and just go with it. 

Not sure hot that will work out. This will me cycle #5 for me. Seems daunting!


----------



## DSM

Hello, I would love to join you too, my cd1 was ment to be 2 days ago but only been off pill since 23rd of may so it may be a few days late


----------



## nostress

Well I'm on CD2 now and hurting. SOOO nauseas, I actually took a test just cause I thought it might just be spotting and all this nausea is from early pregnancy, but alas, wishful thinking BFN. Oh well, just gotta deal with these odd PMS symptoms, hating it now. Wanna throw up at every smell and every sight and soo dizzy and tired. AH, just let me sleep. 6 hours of work 2 hours of class 1 hour of nap and now cooking dinner, kids are about to be home with the hubs and then another couple hours of taking care of them before I can finally relax... after completing my hour of homework. ARRRGGGHHH


----------



## Katy78

I see a few new girls joined us. I'm sorry for those of you whose AF showed up unwanted but that's life. We can't always get what we want when we want it. Just be patient. July is ours :thumbup:.
Welcome, *babygirlhall*, *lolasweet*, *DSM* and *nostress*.


----------



## Katy78

lolasweet said:


> Anyone trying anything different this time??

Well, no. I think we're already doing what should be enough. It's just not working :growlmad:!!! I'm using OPKs, we're BDing every day when we're supposed to and almost as often when we don't have to, I ovulate, my cycles are regular (a couple of days off now and then now that I'm TTC - nerves probably), I never had any problems, I'm healthy, fit, my OH has vital :spermy:. And it's been a year. I start every cycle with hope anyway. But if nothing happens before August (which is getting closer), I have a Dr's appointment then. She'll do some tests to see where the problem is and we'll go on from there.
Anyway, enough about that. July will be a magical month (I'll be 33 in July, too) and there will be BFP all over the place, you'll see :thumbup:.


----------



## ebelle

jensengirl said:


> =) hi ebelle just wanted to let u know u have a clomid friend cycle #3. First pill will be tomorrow cd 3 to 5...BFP come our way these side affects stink!!!

Hi jensengirl! Nice to know we can be clomid buddies~ I'm actually at the end of my clomid cycle. I take 50 mg from cd2-cd6. This month I ovulated late and am at dpo 15 now with a BFN.

I have to agree that the side effects stink. What are you facing? Mine are sore breasts (that make me think I'm preggers) and really sore nipples (ouch)!

I think I am out this month and next month will be the last I am trying on clomid, so really hoping for a BFP quick!


----------



## ebelle

babygirlhall said:


> jensengirl said:
> 
> 
> Babygirlhall fellow clomid girl:) when do u start them? Is this your first time on clomid?
> 
> I first started them in Jan, got my bfp on my second cycle (feb) but sadly had a mc. Now back on them and praying for another bfp and a sticky bean! I take 100mg on cd 1-5. You?
> xxClick to expand...

Hi babygirlhall! Nice to see another clomid friend :) DId you start on 50 mg? or went immediately to 100 mg? Any side effects for you?

Btw, so sorry about your mc... *hugs* Hope you'll get your BFP soon!


----------



## ebelle

nostress said:


> Well I'm on CD2 now and hurting. SOOO nauseas, I actually took a test just cause I thought it might just be spotting and all this nausea is from early pregnancy, but alas, wishful thinking BFN. Oh well, just gotta deal with these odd PMS symptoms, hating it now. Wanna throw up at every smell and every sight and soo dizzy and tired. AH, just let me sleep. 6 hours of work 2 hours of class 1 hour of nap and now cooking dinner, kids are about to be home with the hubs and then another couple hours of taking care of them before I can finally relax... after completing my hour of homework. ARRRGGGHHH

Awww *hugs* nostress, you must not be stressed. Everything I read says that the more stressed you are, the harder it is. take it easy okay?


----------



## ebelle

Katy78 said:


> lolasweet said:
> 
> 
> Anyone trying anything different this time??
> 
> Well, no. I think we're already doing what should be enough. It's just not working :growlmad:!!! I'm using OPKs, we're BDing every day when we're supposed to and almost as often when we don't have to, I ovulate, my cycles are regular (a couple of days off now and then now that I'm TTC - nerves probably), I never had any problems, I'm healthy, fit, my OH has vital :spermy:. And it's been a year. I start every cycle with hope anyway. But if nothing happens before August (which is getting closer), I have a Dr's appointment then. She'll do some tests to see where the problem is and we'll go on from there.
> Anyway, enough about that. July will be a magical month (I'll be 33 in July, too) and there will be BFP all over the place, you'll see :thumbup:.Click to expand...

Yes!!! BFP in July for all of us :)


----------



## Tigerlicious

Hi there mind if I join, I am CD 5 today. Have a 30 day cycle. July is going to be our month, I have a feeling :)

Tiger xx


----------



## TTC190810

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to bob in and say hi to you all!

Im still technically on the thread from last month but wanted to check out the new thread!

Baby dust to all and i agree - July will be a very lucky month

xxx


----------



## Katy78

*Tigerlicious*, of course you can join us, but only if you promise us a BFP in July :winkwink:.
TTC190810, feel free to stalk, just don't join us actively, ok? Get your BFP still in June.


----------



## DSM

Hi Ladies, Does evening primrose oil affect getting a BFP? I've woke up feeling really down & grumpy today and think it might help shift my mood, my OH made me feel better by explaining before bed last night i've been "moody" recently!! :-(


----------



## Tigerlicious

Katy78 said:


> *Tigerlicious*, of course you can join us, but only if you promise us a BFP in July :winkwink:.
> TTC190810, feel free to stalk, just don't join us actively, ok? Get your BFP still in June.

*gulp* Huge ask, guess I could send OH round the houses lol :haha:


----------



## TTC190810

> TTC190810, feel free to stalk, just don't join us actively, ok? Get your BFP still in June

I will try my upmost! Im really trying to be hopeful but not get my hopes up at the same time! 

Im a strange person, lol!

x


----------



## Katy78

Tigerlicious said:


> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> *Tigerlicious*, of course you can join us, but only if you promise us a BFP in July :winkwink:.
> TTC190810, feel free to stalk, just don't join us actively, ok? Get your BFP still in June.
> 
> *gulp* Huge ask, guess I could send OH round the houses lol :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Katy78

TTC190810 said:


> TTC190810, feel free to stalk, just don't join us actively, ok? Get your BFP still in June
> 
> I will try my upmost! Im really trying to be hopeful but not get my hopes up at the same time!
> 
> Im a strange person, lol!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Nah, you're not strange. I'm the same :winkwink:.


----------



## babygirlhall

ebelle said:


> babygirlhall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jensengirl said:
> 
> 
> Babygirlhall fellow clomid girl:) when do u start them? Is this your first time on clomid?
> 
> I first started them in Jan, got my bfp on my second cycle (feb) but sadly had a mc. Now back on them and praying for another bfp and a sticky bean! I take 100mg on cd 1-5. You?
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi babygirlhall! Nice to see another clomid friend :) DId you start on 50 mg? or went immediately to 100 mg? Any side effects for you?
> 
> Btw, so sorry about your mc... *hugs* Hope you'll get your BFP soon!Click to expand...

Hiya ebelle :hi:
They put me straight onto 100mg. The first cycle i O'd but not till late in the cycle then af arrived on cd28. The second cycle i O'd around cd14 and by cd24 i got my bfp!
I found clomid gave me tummy ache, twinges and stuff in ovary area. It would build up for about 5-7 days then i would get my +opk and the pain would go. 
xx


----------



## nostress

When is everyone starting to take their OPK tests? This will be my first cycle trying them.


----------



## kgriffin

cd 2 today, Can I join! First AF since an early m/c. This could be our month!!


----------



## babygirlhall

nostress said:


> When is everyone starting to take their OPK tests? This will be my first cycle trying them.

I will be starting on cd10 :thumbup:
xx


----------



## babygirlhall

kgriffin said:


> cd 2 today, Can I join! First AF since an early m/c. This could be our month!!

Hey hun, this is my first af after a mc at 10wks. Looks like were in the same boat. FX this is our month! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## lolasweet

Hey Nostress, I am starting my OPK on cycle day 10, although i have had an LH surge as early as day 10 and as late as day 18. I just have to BD a lot to cover that amount of time!! just rememer not to use FMU, test in the afternoon, thats when your LH surge is the highest!:winkwink:

Kgriffon, welcome to the thread! good luck, to you this month!!


----------



## Virginiagrl6

Can I join you ladies? I'm on cycle day 3 and I start my first cycle of clomid on Saturday. We've been trying 2 years so hopefully I get a BFP!


----------



## nostress

Ok, cd10, I'll start then... here's another question: I had light spotting on the 19th in the evening so light it was just on the toilet paper once, then regular flow of AF started on the 20th. So is my CD1 the 19th or the 20th?


----------



## LoloShells

Virginiagrl6 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm on cycle day 3 and I start my first cycle of clomid on Saturday. We've been trying 2 years so hopefully I get a BFP!

Oooh! I'm cd3 today and starting my first round of clomid on Saturday too... yay!


----------



## Katy78

Hi to all new girls.
I'm on vacation and don't have time for posting. I will catch up when I'm at work again on Monday.
*nostress*, I'll probably start using OPKs on CD11 or 12. My LP is 12/13 days long. And start counting from 20th.


----------



## ledzep

Can I join in too?on cd1 today..this will be only my third cycle ttc and first on the site!
not temping or opk'ing yet..lets hope July is the month!! (my birthday is in july aswell)
:dust: to all of you :dust:

xo


----------



## babygirlhall

nostress said:


> Ok, cd10, I'll start then... here's another question: I had light spotting on the 19th in the evening so light it was just on the toilet paper once, then regular flow of AF started on the 20th. So is my CD1 the 19th or the 20th?

I would say cd1 is the 20th x


----------



## kgriffin

Im feeling positive for this month already, hope you all are too!


----------



## Virginiagrl6

LoloShells said:


> Virginiagrl6 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I'm on cycle day 3 and I start my first cycle of clomid on Saturday. We've been trying 2 years so hopefully I get a BFP!
> 
> Oooh! I'm cd3 today and starting my first round of clomid on Saturday too... yay!Click to expand...



Is this your first time using clomid? What does are you taking?


----------



## Coconuts

Hi ladies. This is my first month TTC but I've been charting for 4.
Can I join in the fun?
I'm CD6 today. Me and OH are getting married a week tomorrow and my first O day of married life will be in Paris on our honeymoon!
I hope this thread brings us lots of luck for a honeymoon baby.
My O day is pretty late, around CD22 and my LP is only about 10 days. Trying B6 this cycle to try and help. We'll see I guess.
Long cycle, late O, lots of support.
Thanks ladies. 
Baby dust to all of you.
x


----------



## LoloShells

Virginiagrl6 said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginiagrl6 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I'm on cycle day 3 and I start my first cycle of clomid on Saturday. We've been trying 2 years so hopefully I get a BFP!
> 
> Oooh! I'm cd3 today and starting my first round of clomid on Saturday too... yay!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your first time using clomid? What does are you taking?Click to expand...

Yes it's my very first clomid cycle. My doctor started me on 100mg. How about yourself?


----------



## Virginiagrl6

This is my first round too. I'm taking 50mg and I have to go back on cycle day 21 for him to do what he called an ovary check.


----------



## LoloShells

I asked my doctor if he wanted me to come in mid cycle and he said no. Lol . He said come back if you don't get pregnant. He said he has no doubt that I ovulate so maybe that's why.


----------



## Virginiagrl6

Lol. My RE said I wasn't ovulating so that's why he wants to make sure I am. Although I'm not 100% I'm not because I have meen pregnant before I just m\c. :(


----------



## LoloShells

Well from what I've read, if youre not ovulating regularly you have a better chance with clomid than I do.


----------



## Virginiagrl6

I have a feeling we'll get our BFP this month.


----------



## LoloShells

Virginiagrl6 said:


> I have a feeling we'll get our BFP this month.

I hope so! 
What time are you going to take your clomid tomorrow?


----------



## Virginiagrl6

I'm going to take mine before I go to bed because that's when I take everything else. Which is metformin, iorn, vit c, and a prenatal.


----------



## ice88

i got CD1 on 22june... now i'am on cd4.. last cycle i had 72cycledays..!! i had very long cycle.
will take vitex+maca to get early ovulation. hope it works


----------



## sadie

June 21 was my cd1 an i startrd clomid on friday, june 24. So far no side effects, just tired!! Let this be the month! :fx:


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls. I'm back from a mini vacation, I'm rested and ready for new challenges. AF is gone, hopefully for about a year. I'm on 8 DPO, expecting to ovulate in about a week.
Welcome *ledzep*, *coconuts*, *ice88* and *sadie*. I added you all to the list. 
If anyone already knows when she will test, please let me know so I can add a date to your name.


----------



## jensengirl

Babygirlhall and ebelle, my clomidchicks:) clomid causes me very sore nipples and bloating to the point I look four months preggo!! I'm on 50mg cd 3 to 7, just finished my last on Saturday night! I may just ditch the opks and bd cd 10 to 15 and do headstands after!! I bought instead cups but I'm afraid to use them. Also taking robitussin and got preseed, hoping its our month!!


----------



## LoloShells

I haven't really noticed any side effects from the clomid. Hope that's not a bad sign.


----------



## jensengirl

I will start testing around july 17th if I can hold it off that long katy:) that's when af if expected...she's not welcome!!!


----------



## jensengirl

I'm hoping its your month too sadie! First clomid cycle? Beware of sore nipples and bbs about one week after your last pill just as a heads up:)


----------



## artsiekat

Hey girlies, hope you guys don't mind if I join you!

My CD1 was on the 21st, but I've been staying away, licking my paws after defeat, but AF is finally about finished and I'm ready to try again!

This cycle I'm temping, using opk's regularly(haven't started that yet, maybe in a few days) and taking evening primrose oil. Last cycle I used OPK's, but not regularly and they were old ones about to expire! :haha:

I have my fxed for all you ladies! :dust: to us!


----------



## LoloShells

Virginiagrl6 said:


> I'm going to take mine before I go to bed because that's when I take everything else. Which is metformin, iorn, vit c, and a prenatal.

Any side effects worth mentioning so far?


----------



## Virginiagrl6

LoloShells said:


> Virginiagrl6 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to take mine before I go to bed because that's when I take everything else. Which is metformin, iorn, vit c, and a prenatal.
> 
> Any side effects worth mentioning so far?Click to expand...



I've had a couple of hot flashes nothing to major though.


----------



## sadie

results from my cd3 blood test. 


fertility


fsh 4.8*

48.9 esteragiol

lh 2.7


----------



## sadie

results from my cd3 blood test. 


fertility


fsh 4.8*

48.9 esteragiol

lh 2.7


----------



## _EllieMae_

Hi ladies, can I join? My CD1 was on the 22nd and I will be testing starting on the 13th at 7dpo! The 14th is our 10 year anniversary so I am hoping it will be extra special!! Baby dust for everybody :)


----------



## Katy78

Welcome, *artsiekat* and *_EllieMae_*. 
*_EllieMae_*, you will start testing at 7 DPO? Isn't that a bit too early? Though I have heard of a positive test at 8 DPO. But that was probably because of early O.
*sadie*, what about your blood test? Is it OK? I don't know much about hormone levels but I know that FSH should be below 12 or you're in trouble. So your results seem fine to me in that aspect.


----------



## LoloShells

Only side effect on the clomid so far is ::TMI WARNING:: loose bowels. I don't really mind it though since it usually takes me a few days to go even once and I've gone twice this evening already. Hope my lucky streak keeps up! Lol


----------



## babygirlhall

Hiya girls,
Now on cd9 and going to start testing with opk tomorrow. The last two cycles i took clomid i have stomach ache for about 5 days before O but nothing yet this cycle. I PRAY it works, please PLEASE!! I want to be pregnant sooo bad
xx


----------



## sadie

Virginiagrl6 said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginiagrl6 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to take mine before I go to bed because that's when I take everything else. Which is metformin, iorn, vit c, and a prenatal.
> 
> Any side effects worth mentioning so far?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a couple of hot flashes nothing to major though.Click to expand...


i will take my last pill of 50 mg today. no side effects here, except maybe a little tired, but that could be because i have been extra busy. i take my pill at lunchtime.


----------



## sadie

Katy78 said:


> Welcome, *artsiekat* and *_EllieMae_*.
> *_EllieMae_*, you will start testing at 7 DPO? Isn't that a bit too early? Though I have heard of a positive test at 8 DPO. But that was probably because of early O.
> *sadie*, what about your blood test? Is it OK? I don't know much about hormone levels but I know that FSH should be below 12 or you're in trouble. So your results seem fine to me in that aspect.

thanks for asking. the doctor that called said everything is normal, but didn't explain much else. im on clomid 50mg, cd9, taking pill number 5 today. any idea why i am having major cm?? i cant ovulate now, but need to wait until monday when i will be with my dp!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## _EllieMae_

Katy78 said:


> Welcome, *artsiekat* and *_EllieMae_*.
> *_EllieMae_*, you will start testing at 7 DPO? Isn't that a bit too early? Though I have heard of a positive test at 8 DPO. But that was probably because of early O.
> *sadie*, what about your blood test? Is it OK? I don't know much about hormone levels but I know that FSH should be below 12 or you're in trouble. So your results seem fine to me in that aspect.


Actually it is not too early for me as with both of my sons I was testing positive at 7dpo and the baby I lost in February also had faint positives at 7dpo. I guess I am an early implanter :shrug: either way I love testing in general and looking for faint lines and stuff so yes I will be testing at 7dpo...hell I will probably start at 5dpo since I have 50 IC's :)


----------



## Katy78

sadie said:


> any idea why i am having major cm?? i cant ovulate now, but need to wait until monday when i will be with my dp!!!!! :wacko:

That would sound kind of funny if it wasn't such a serious matter. Unfortunately we can't tell our bodies how to act and when. I sure hope you're not ovulating yet if you can't BD before Monday. Well, CM appears several days before O anyway. Try using OPKs.
:dust:


----------



## Katy78

_EllieMae_ said:


> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, *artsiekat* and *_EllieMae_*.
> *_EllieMae_*, you will start testing at 7 DPO? Isn't that a bit too early? Though I have heard of a positive test at 8 DPO. But that was probably because of early O.
> *sadie*, what about your blood test? Is it OK? I don't know much about hormone levels but I know that FSH should be below 12 or you're in trouble. So your results seem fine to me in that aspect.
> 
> 
> Actually it is not too early for me as with both of my sons I was testing positive at 7dpo and the baby I lost in February also had faint positives at 7dpo. I guess I am an early implanter :shrug: either way I love testing in general and looking for faint lines and stuff so yes I will be testing at 7dpo...hell I will probably start at 5dpo since I have 50 IC's :)Click to expand...

Wow, you really do get your positives early. FX and :dust:.


----------



## Katy78

I'm on 10 DPO and I noticed a bit of CM today. It's not EWCM yet of course. My body is getting ready to ovulate :happydance:. I'll start using OPKs on friday, CD 12. I don't think that's too late as I usually ovulate around CD 16. 
How are you girls doing?


----------



## TTC190810

Hi to All you ladies,

I have now passed over to this thread after the evil AF was a week late! CD1 yesterday so im going to be a bit later in the testing department than most! I will not be stressed this month! I did very well last month until AF was late and am going to be sticking to my plan that worked! having no HPTS in the house will prevent me from becoming a POAS addict! it worked last month, until, as I say the witch was late! Even then i only did 1!! Wow, i shocked myself when i just wrote that!

Me and OH, after much discussion are not temping or using OPKS and have decided that if after 6 months it hasnt happened we will do those things then!

As i have just said in the other thread my little sister found out yesterday that she is pg! Its sad that we arent yet but, hopefully we will be soon and im trying not to stress about it! We havent be TTC that long really after being on BC for quite a long time so its the relaxed approach for us!

Obviously im still going to be a BNB addict!

Baby dust to all

xx


----------



## jensengirl

I'm so sorry you got your AF TTC:( This is a great support group, welcome:) I'm currently on CD10 too Katy and have been taking Robitussin to thin out CM...it's not really doing much but I'm willing to try it all! I started OPK's yesterday just to be safe, all negative so far. I was having right ovary pain last night and slight cramping today, maybe I'm getting ready to O? Tried the temp thing, yesterday 97.18 and today 97.45 so not sure if temps will work for me (I sleep with my mouth open). Tell me ladies, do you OPK in the a.m or p.m?? I've heard varying stories on which is best. Countdown on days until testing.....hurry up Mid July!!!! Baby Dust to all!!!!


----------



## jensengirl

Don't worry Sadie!!! Ovulation usually occurs 5-10 days after your last clomid so I'm sure you're not ovulating yet. Have you been drinking tea or doing anything else different? Some things other than O can cause CM...I agree with Katy our bodies are tricky little devils!


----------



## Katy78

*TTC190810*, since your AF decided to come after all, welcome to the new thread. New thread, new beginning, new hope. I hope July is your month. Same goes for the rest of us.
*jensengirl*, I had to Google Robitussin because I didn't know what it does. I hope it works for you.


----------



## LoloShells

I started mucinex today because it comes in pill form. I can't drink syrup all day. The thought makes me shudder...

I also checked my cervix for the first time today. The whole process weirded me out and I'm hard to make uncomfortable! Hoping it gets easier.


----------



## Katy78

Good morning ladies. It's Friday :happydance:!
I'm on 12 DPO and starting with OPKs today. I felt some twinges on my left side yesterday but I still resisted the OPK. I think it's still too early. Plus, we're covered if by any chance I already ovulated.
*jensengirl*, is the second line getting any darker? Did anyone else start using OPKs as well? 
I POAS in the afternoon, after I get home from work. The instructions say that you shouldn't use FMU as it's too concentrated and could show a false positive. Quite the opposite to pregnancy tests :winkwink:.


----------



## LoloShells

Used my first opk this cycle. Hope it gets darker over the next few days.

https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/6244/imag0142k.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TTC190810

Just a quick check in with you ladies, hoping you are all well and enjoying friday afternoon!

Well I got another phone call last night.....i swear im not pickin up the phone any more! My brothers girlfriend is pregnant! Once again by accident! He's my step brother and we are not very close and i feel kind of bad that Im not over the moon for him like i was my little sister?!? (whom i am very close to) I dunno, he already has one baby as well with a different girl, he is a very good dad though!

Oh well, hopefully this month is my month and i will be pg with my little sister, who was pg with her first at the same time that my big sis was with my other niece! they are only 4 months apart!

overall though, even though AF is still here im quite cheerful! Very busy weekend ahead but (is this really bad?????) hopefully no one else will call to tell me they are pg??

I sound so bitter! Oh well! the sun is out and its 16:10 so nearly home time and ready for a weekend with by OH and my border collie!

Love and baby dust to you all!

xxx


----------



## Katy78

Good afternoon ladies.
I POAS today an the other line was very faint, I could hardly see it. I expected to see more :growlmad:, I'm on CD 12.
Well, we'll see. I hope it gets stronger tomorrow. There's always a possibility I ovulated early, I had O-like twinges yesterday. But I won't let this bother me too much. I'll just wait and see.
*TTC190810*, too many pregnant women are around you. It's only fair that you join them this month :winkwink:. FX for you.


----------



## LoloShells

https://img269.imageshack.us/img269/9108/imag0143aj.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## twilliamssbt

Hi, CD1 for me was 21st June, am on CD11 now, no temp spike to signal I have ovulated yet, not doing OPK just temp and CM obs. 

Had fertile CM since CD8, so should see temp spike soon.

AF due 19th July.


----------



## jensengirl

Thanks for asking Katy and yes they seem to get darker by the day. The ones I was using from CD9 to today (CD12) were the Walgreens brand and the directions said to use FMU. Thankfully tomorrow I will start the smiley face ones (CBE) since it will be CD13. I had saved 3 leftover from last month, too bad they're almost $50 for 20 tests or else I'd buy them each cycle. For those who are wondering when and how often to get busy with DH, my Dr. says to BD every 36hrs for example tonight and then sunday morning etc... it gives enough time for the sperm to replenish yet lower chance of missing the egg (if I even ovulate!!!) Fx'd for all of you:) BTW, tried those instead cups out and they're not as bad as I thought! I left it in overnight after BD'ing, did anyone else consider trying these along with preseed?


----------



## LoloShells

My doctor wrote (on a prescription pad!) to have sex on cd 11, 13, 15, 17, 19.

Today is BD day and I plan to stand on my head for a bit lol.


----------



## agreeksmom

well i took a test today 5 days before my af as the first response said nothing today ive had a brownish tinge fluid on my underwear i read it could be implant bleeding but i dont have any hope if i dont have my af wed then ill test again but i really dont think so..next month more xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Can I join? I am on CD11 and tried clomid for the first time this cycle and I am praying for my BFP.


----------



## nostress

So on CD12 today and after 3 days of doing OPKs got my smiley face! So here goes nothing!!!! Wish us luck! How much should be BD? My hubs is a one time a week and I'm happy type fella, but he'll do more if we need. Should I take another OPK tomorrow?


----------



## babygirlhall

CD13 for me, been doing opk but no positive yet. Clomid is giving me the stomach ache it usually does so fx i will get my pos opk soon! 
Gl everyone x


----------



## babygirlhall

nostress said:


> So on CD12 today and after 3 days of doing OPKs got my smiley face! So here goes nothing!!!! Wish us luck! How much should be BD? My hubs is a one time a week and I'm happy type fella, but he'll do more if we need. Should I take another OPK tomorrow?

I would say dtd as much as possible! Hope you catch that egg :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Katy78

CD 13 for me today. My second OPK was also very much negative. I don't know what to think. Did I really ovulate early? My breasts seem a bit tingly as they usually are after O but I'm probably just imagining it.
Nice progression, *LoloShells*. You'll be ovulating soon.
*twilliamssbt* and *ready4onemore*, welcome. I added you to the list on the first page. Good luck, girls.
*agreeksmom*, you just tested too early. Don't lose hope yet, POAS in a few days. You might get a BFP then.
*nostress*, congrats on your smiley face. I don't think you need to use any more OPKs. Attack your OH today and tomorrow and you should be covered.


----------



## ready4onemore

Katy thanks for the add. I will be testing on July 18th.

I took clomid for the first time this cycle on CD3-7 and was told to use OPK on CD 10. I got a smiley face on CD 10 and 11 (I haven't tried today) but we have :sex: every other day. Do you think I should jump him all weekend. That was kind of my plan.:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

:wave: Hi ladies! I also started this cycle on June 21st so I was hoping to join you all :) Playing this waiting game is torture! My cycles vary from 27 to 34 days (LP is always the same length--13 days) so I am waiting to ovulate...I wish it was a little more uniform when it happened what what can you do :shrug: ? 

I just track CM and also my Ov pain--very strong at ovulation, then tapers off in a day--AF 13 days later. I have never used an OPK--what is your opinion on them for anyone who uses those? Does it satisfy the need to POAS? :haha:

Also, does anyone know if it's true that sperm is "stronger" in the morning?


----------



## nostress

Oh my goodness, my ovaries HURT HURT HURT! At least I know its ovulation (another positive OPK about 3.5 hours before the real pain started and lasted for about 20 minutes). I wasn't too sure last month but it looks like I am really able to feel ovulation! I just hope I released an egg and didn't just create another cyst. Fingers crossed, if no BFP this cycle I'm going to the doc to get my cysts checked out.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hi ladies :) My CD1 started on 6-22 so do you care if I join? Will be testing early early, not sure of a date but I expect to see something by the 18th at the latest!


----------



## Katy78

Welcome, *gigglebox* and *MustangGTgirl*. It's good to have more girls around to make the 2WW easier to survive together.
*ready4onemore*, if you want to jump him, just do. Tell him you still have to :winkwink:. Congrats on a nice early O.
*gigglebox*, I've been using OPKs. The first time was a strong positive and it hurt like nothing before. We still managed to BD but I didn't end up pregnant. The line was getting stronger the next two times but I missed the obvious LH peak both times. AF came 12/13 days later. This time it looks like I missed the LH surge completely. I had O-like pains early but I thought - nah, it's too early and started using OPKs on CD12. Nothing. I'll see if there's something today.
I've heard that sperm is stronger in the morning too but I?m a night person when it comes to having sex. Plus I get up early in the morning during the week while my OH sleeps in.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Well I have 3 days left till O and my OPKs are still not getting darker so I guess I probably won't O until CD14... I was thinking maybe I did it earlier than I thought but apparently not. I wish it would hurry up tho. This cycle seems like it is just dragging out soooo slow!

On the plus side I have been having a ton of sex!! I had BD'd Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, and Saturday which was CD 6, 8, 9, and 10 and will continue daily for the next 4 days. I will then have a break from sex and enjoy the early testing :D Oh I can't wait, I am soooo ready!


----------



## lushgirl84

I would love to join please, This is my first month TTC, just come off the pill and on CD7. OPK`s are ready for this week.

I have PCOS but am OV and OH has a low sperm count, so we are hoping its gonna boost up soon, He`s cut down on smoking from 10 a day to 3 a day and hes on wellman vits.


----------



## babygirlhall

Hey girls, 
I got my pos IC opk today confirmed with a cb digi! Big fat smiley face! :haha:
Today is cd14 so fx this is my month!
Just had to post pics :blush:
gl to everyone xx
 



Attached Files:







cd14.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lushgirl84

I will be starting the OPK`s tomorrow, so it was good to see your picture and see what they look like :D


----------



## gigglebox

Katy--just goes to show you that you've gotta trust your body :) I hope you got some BD'ing before or around the time of O pain! This happened last month to me, I was expecting to O about 3 days later that I did; I was hoping the pain and the actual ovulation didn't go hand in hand, but I should have known better! We decided to start actively trying but we had missed the egg :( I hope we all have better luck this cycle!

I Know what you mean about BD'ing at night; that's what we do too, except for on weekends. We've been good about sex the past two days in the morning; my mucus is getting more plentiful and I thought it was thinning out & becoming watery, but it's gone back to creamy...UGH, just want some EWCM! And NO ov pain to speak of either which is super frustrating.

Babygirl--How do those digi OPK's work? do you get to re-use the cartridge?

Lushgirl--no worries about your obstacles TTC'ing :) I found someone in another forum who has PCOS, one tube, hubby has low sperm count, AND she has a sperm allergy! That's not even everything either; Still has a daughter :)


----------



## lushgirl84

Oh wow! thats cheered me up loads, was feeling abit down by it all. thanks for telling me :D Did she conceive naturally?


----------



## LoloShells

https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6899/imag0149gj.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

looks like nearly positive to me... hopefully real dark tomorrow :)


----------



## lushgirl84

Are you only OV when its dark then? not sure how they work? And once its positive do you have to check everyday until its Neg again?


----------



## LoloShells

Some people ovulate and never get a positive, but to be considered positive the test line should be as dark or darker than the control line. I'm going to test after ov just so others can see what the progression looks like. It should get lighter in the days following ov.


----------



## LoloShells

You find a gallery of other women's opks on early-pregnancy-tests.com


----------



## lushgirl84

so you test everyday? when do you think i should start testing? If i was on the pill today would be CD7. 

Dont normally get periods when off pill, But not due on now until 25th.


----------



## LoloShells

My doc said to start on cd 12 but I started on cd 10 and as you can see from my photo I didn't need to start that early, but I wanted to photo the progression from nearly blank to positive and onwards. Yes test each day with your second morning urine not your first. I tested with fmu this morning and it was bfn but did it again with smu and got the cd13 stick you see in the photo.


----------



## lushgirl84

Ah yes i see on your pictures now. Iv just looked at that other site you told me about, great pics on there too. Im slowly getting use to how they work now, Thanks hun,


----------



## twilliamssbt

I got a huge temp rise today, so looks like I ovulated yesterday, just need 2 more high temps for FF to confirm. Looks good but not BD since Thursday cause of my back pain, fx there was some there from Wednesday and Thursday still :nope:


----------



## gigglebox

lushgirl84 said:


> Oh wow! thats cheered me up loads, was feeling abit down by it all. thanks for telling me :D Did she conceive naturally?

I'm pretty sure she conceived her first (son) naturally, then had a m/c with a second, working on a sticky #2 with assistance now (from stalking her profile :blush:).


----------



## lushgirl84

Ok thanks! you stalkerrrrrrrr LOL LOL :D


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone! I'm really late on starting, so I'm not sure if I shall follow you all or not. I'm on CD 2 today.


----------



## Katy78

*MustangGTgirl*, I guess we're in the same boat. Though I think the other line got a bit darker yesterday. So maybe I'll just ovulate late. But if I already ovulated, I'll know soon enough. And, *gigglebox*, yes, we are covered in that case. We BD at least every other day if not every day from CD7.
*lushgirl84*, of course you can join. And I've also heard of girls getting pregnant with PCOS and low sperm count. I even know someone who got pregnant naturally after the doctors told her it wasn't possible due to blocked tubes. And I know a girl who doesn't even have cycles on her own but managed to get pregnant twice in the first try after only taking Cyclo Progynova. Good luck to you.
*babygirlhall*, that's a definite positive :happydance:. :sex: :sex: :sex:
*twilliamssbt*, FX you didn't miss O. Spermies can survive for up to 5 days by the way.
*ashleywalton*, I read about your AF coming on the other thread :growlmad:. We'll be happy if you follow us, of course. But it's up to you. Just say so and I'll add you to the list. I hope you get a BFP this cycle.


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you Katy! I will definitely continue with this thread. I just am not going to be AS active as last month. I'm pretty bummed and don't want to be let down again. 
I wish you all the best here!!!


----------



## Katy78

Good to have you here, *Ashley* O:). I added you to the list.
As for me, OPK was negative again today. I don't know. I've just about given up on this cycle. There's still a chance I O-ed early but fat chance with my luck. My cycles were always so regular, no problems whatsoever. And when we start TTC, all goes haywire :wacko:. I think I won't be using OPKs anymore. I'll just listen to my body as I have before and BD at least every other day. And go see my doctor. Maybe she'll be able to help me.


----------



## lushgirl84

Aww thanks hun, Its good to talk to people in the same boat.

Well im on CD8 today, brought my first OPK`s today so thought id give one a try, But was Negative, Faint line.. Just hope it gets darker.


----------



## gigglebox

lush--you should photograph them :) I love a good pee stick! LOL--actually that goes for everyone! 

Anyone else share my love for things meant to be peed on? I just read an entire lady's TTC journal just to see the progression pics of her pregnancy lol! Everything written I just skimmed over...:blush:

So I was starting to get super impatient because I wasn't feeling my normal ovulation pain and I was really hoping it wasn't going to be late this month (a long cycle might drive me mad)...but I'm pretty sure I am feeling the start of it! What's ever more special is that I asked hubby the other day which ovary our child (or half of it anyway) was going to come out of, and he said very confidently, "this one" and pointed to the one that is starting to hurt now :D I hope it's a sign! I can't wait for the pain to increase...I just want to know for sure i'm ovulating! and I want my first proper & expected 2ww!

and while i'm commenting on that, us TTC'ers must be the only ones longing for things like ovulation pain, morning sickness, etc. :haha:


----------



## artsiekat

Hey girlies, really enjoying seeing the opk tests, I always find myself doubting them since I've never experienced a positive. But I've really only tried to use them one cycle and it was sporadic.

I'm expecting to ovulate possibly around the 9th and have been watching my opk's more regularly this month. This is today's. I'm pleased that the line has gotten darker and hope to see a positive later this week! Hubby and I are BDing every other day to every day just to be sure to catch that O and I've been temping regularly!

Fxed for everyone! :dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







2011-07-05 00.20.55.jpg
File size: 83.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Katy78

Hey hey.
Well, nothing new from my side. OPK is still very negative. The other line is barely visible. I have 2 more tests left and I don't plan on buying any more. I'll see about next cycle, thinking about not using them any more. I still haven't lost hope for this cycle though. My breasts are slightly sensitive which might mean that already ovulated. In any case, I know myself well enough to know my hopes will be up soon anyway and then I'll be down again if AF comes :haha:.
I love looking at pee sticks too lol. Especially positivve HPTs around the time I'm waiting to use mine. But OPKs are awesome too.


----------



## LoloShells

https://img833.imageshack.us/img833/5225/imag0152oq.jpg

Todays didn't get darker. Almost looks lighter to me. I guess we'll see what tomorrows looks like.


----------



## Katy78

*LoloShells*, is it possible that you just missed the LH peak between the last two tests? Or maybe it will get darker tomorrow. Anyway, I hope you're :sex: just in case.


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah I think its possible. Will have to see the next one to know for sure. We bd'd yesterday and today so if i did ovulate then we should be ok. Usually i feel it when i ovulate though and I haven't felt anything yet. Odd. Maybe the clomid makes my ovulation diff all-around.


----------



## lushgirl84

CD9 today, Didnt even get a test line?? so confused? Im gonna test again at 5pm!


----------



## Katy78

*lushgirl*, it's probably still too early. In a 28-day cycle, it is recommended to start testing on CD 12. Be patient (an easy thing to say... :wacko:).


----------



## lushgirl84

But yesterday i had the test lines on both tests? 

And its only a 28 day cycle if on the pill. I prob wont see another bleed now, like in the past.


----------



## babygirlhall

lushgirl84 said:


> CD9 today, Didnt even get a test line?? so confused? Im gonna test again at 5pm!

Hey hun,
I started testing on cd10 but was super faint until cd12 then it got a bit darker, it stayed the same on cd13 and cd14am but cd14pm it was positive! It can happen just like that so keep testing and gl, hope you get your pos soon xx


----------



## lushgirl84

Thanks Babygirl.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> *lushgirl*, it's probably still too early. In a 28-day cycle, it is recommended to start testing on CD 12. Be patient (an easy thing to say... :wacko:).

Im on a 28 day cycle, I ovulated on day 12, don't do OPK cause its one more thing to obsess about. May end up doing so if I need to, but chart clearly dipped on day 12 and 3 temps higher the following days. Until that point, FF had me to ovulate on day 14.


----------



## Katy78

twilliamssbt said:


> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> *lushgirl*, it's probably still too early. In a 28-day cycle, it is recommended to start testing on CD 12. Be patient (an easy thing to say... :wacko:).
> 
> Im on a 28 day cycle, I ovulated on day 12, don't do OPK cause its one more thing to obsess about. May end up doing so if I need to, but chart clearly dipped on day 12 and 3 temps higher the following days. Until that point, FF had me to ovulate on day 14.Click to expand...


Wanted to quote but pressed Thanks instead :laugh2:.
Of course nothing is for sure in female reproductive functions, especially when we are TTC :wacko:. 
I should know. I have regular 27/28 day cycles but lately I've been getting my period a few days late or early now and then. I started POAS on day 12 this cycle but it looks like I started too late (I wish, the other option is late or no ovulation this month).


----------



## charbaby

im cd 14 today i tested yesterday and it was negative, will test again around 5pm today and hoping for positive :) 
good luck everyone


----------



## twilliamssbt

I have to say, I always assumed I would ovulate at day 14.

It may well explain why 5 years of no contraception (2006 azoospermia, this year low count, so at some point it went up) has not resulted in a pregnancy. Until starting to chart I would not have realised, always felt ovulation pain, but that can be days before, until you chart it you don''t know whats right for you.

Then as you say, each month for the same person can be a little different.

No wonder the OH Endocrinologist asked if I had been charting. Length of cycle, how long I bleed etc etc. I would proudly show him my chart for this month though :happydance:


----------



## charbaby

well negative again today for me but a little darker than yesterday so hopefully next few days :/


----------



## lushgirl84

Tested at 5pm, Got my Negative line back that went missing this morning lol


----------



## artsiekat

I've done two OPK tests today, first was lighter than yesterday's and this afternoon the line was very faint and almost gone. I doubt I'm ovulating this soon and missed my dark OPK, I'll keep taking them over the next week and see how they come out. 

No spike in temp. yet either! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## jensengirl

Hey girls just checking in:) how are y'all feeling today? Any symptoms??katy, I think I'm giving up on opks too. Have done them twice a day and only once was it close to the test line but not enough to be positive. I also have no cm...never made any ewcm especially with my hx of birth control use. So katy...we are both around 2dpo although I am assuming:) don't lose hope girl! To all other clomid girls, positive you are ovulating and how do u know?? Gl all of you beautiful ladies!!


----------



## lushgirl84

hiya, Done 3 oks today still negative but tested early, im on CD9 today, Im hoping i will ovulate being iv just stopped the pill and dont normally bleed when off it.

Went to Docs today and slowly losing weight which will help.

Going on Agnus castus from tomorrow just to encourage it a little! Due on 25th july ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Cycle day 15 here...I don't do OPK's but I might if we don't conceive this month...though I'm pretty confident I ovulate when I feel strong O pains. None of those yet...just really super mild ones.

I've gotta admit, I'm really excited we're all ovulating around the same time! :happydance:

Katy--is there a reason you wouldn't have ovulated?


----------



## lushgirl84

Im CD9 and iv had had mild pains / twinges since sunday, Could be my Ovaries waking up ;)


----------



## LoloShells

I was worried about the lack of ov pain but just bd'd and it hurt like hell in the ovary area so not too worried about it anymore.


----------



## Katy78

Another day, another negative OPK. But I'm starting to think I ovulated early. My breasts started really hurting yesterday and I think that's because of progesterone post ovulation, right? So I'm officially 2 DPO but hopefully more. I'm still not sure if I'll be testing any sooner. Maybe during next weekend sometime.
gigglebox, no, there is no obvious reason I wouldn't have ovulated. My cycles are regular 27/28 (a couple of days off now and then - lately due to TTC stress probably), I've always felt O, I'm healthy, fit, never had any health problems, only regular check-ups. My OH checked out fine. Still, we have been TTC for a year without success. Maybe this month will be lucky for us.
FX for all of us here.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Katy, I really hope you get your BFP really soon.


----------



## twilliamssbt

I am definately 4dpo and going crazy cause FF is saying not to test till 19dpo :growlmad:


----------



## lushgirl84

It is CD10 today so I tested this morning but was negative, will test again tonight.


----------



## lolasweet

Hey ladies, I have been away for a while, took some vacation time so i can de-stress and be happy during my fertile time. :flower:

Anyways, got faint line on my OPK sunday, a line on monday thinking that was my LH surge line, so BD twice that day, then on tuesday i got the darkest LH surge line ever! seriously, i had to look twice at it! i have never had a such a dark line before (and it was EMU), anyone know what that means?:shrug: anyways im sure i ov'd yesterday, had super sharp pains on my left side for about 12 hrs. 

Katy78, even if you ov'd early, you might still have caught it!! one plus is that if you are preggers, your BFP will show up sooner!!!:thumbup:

oh, and twilliamssbt, i used to assume that i ov'd on day 14 too, and once i started opk'ing, i found out that i have ovd as early as CD 7, then CD 18 two months later. good luck!


----------



## citymouse

Hey, all! I'm CD1 June 21 as well... stayed away from BnB for a couple of weeks but getting ready for the 2WW... I feel the pull to spend all of my time online, so I thought I'd find a home base thread. 

This is our second cycle TTC, and it's been a bear. DH had to go out of town for the exact days before my ovulation, so I decided to go along... and then we both got horribly sick with sinus stuff and were basically confined to our hotel room. Nevertheless, we keep bravely and miserably BD'ing. Hoping I ovulate today because we're wiped out, LOL. 

Finally went to urgent care and left our trip a day early because DH was too sick to work. But we still DTD when we got home, by God... codeine and all, LOL. 

I feel like I've totally earned a fetus because I went days without taking a single medication and have been thoroughly sick and miserable! And DH, bless his heart, is not as into TTC as I am, but he's being very cooperative and even watched a couple episodes of "A Baby Story" today. Though perhaps that's the Vicodin he's on.

Baby dust for all!


----------



## lushgirl84

Aww sorry youv been unwell hun, sounds horrible!


----------



## citymouse

Thanks! I'm so much better now. Usually I get sinus stuff and it goes away by itself, but this time it's taken antibiotics. 

It was painful and sleepless, but the whole time it has been kind of funny, I have to admit. It was the trip from hell. But we're home now! So comfy.

Just want to O so we can quit with the constant BDing, LOL. 

At the clinic, I told the nurse we were TTC, and she said, "Then we'll need to do a pregnancy test," and I said, "No, I haven't ovulated yet," and she said, "Well, the doctor will probably still want one," and I was thinking, _do you have no idea how this works? Because I can explain it all if you need me to!_ :roll:

(I didn't end up having to do one.)


----------



## lolasweet

citymouse, my DH is not into ttc as much as i am as well.. so i can relate. he seems to feel that it "will happen when it happens", im more like ive been waiting for 5+ months, its time to freaking take matters into my own hands!

he thinks im mental, and he doesnt even know half of it!


----------



## lushgirl84

Iv just tested again still Negative! hopefully it will start changing soon, started AC today too.


----------



## gigglebox

Citymouse--that is some major commitment! I hope your persistance pays off


----------



## lolasweet

just wondering what you gals think....

opk sat
sun
mon


----------



## lolasweet

sorry sat, sun, mon, tues and today. never had more than one positive opk before, anyone else?


----------



## lushgirl84

They look lovely lol! Iv not even got one yet :( Only on CD10 though


----------



## artsiekat

lolasweet said:


> sorry sat, sun, mon, tues and today. never had more than one positive opk before, anyone else?

Looks like your true positive was on Tuesday and it looks beautiful! I wouldn't worry about it staying dark, it can happen. Everyone is different and every cycle can be different! Hope this is the cycle, because looks like you're definitely ovulating! Go BD! :haha:


----------



## artsiekat

Better go positive tomorrow or Friday or I'm going to be so angry with my ovaries! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1977.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lolasweet

artsiekat said:


> Better go positive tomorrow or Friday or I'm going to be so angry with my ovaries! :haha:

ooohh, its looking good!!!!!


----------



## Katy78

Hey guys. Another day, one less day till our BFPs.
*lolasweet*, good to hear you ov'd. I hope you get a sticky bean as result. Judging from your photo, you definitely ov'ed on Tuesday. Congrats.
I really think I ov'ed early this month which would make me about 6/7 DPO today. We've been BD-ing since AF went away so early O is a plus. I don't want to symptom spot but I can't help myself. My breasts hurt, I get slightly sick after eating (none of that's new, it's a part of PMS on some cycles) and I noticed a tiny bit of brown spotting on my panties yesterday. I so hope that's IB.
Welcome to our group, *citymouse* O:). You managed to stay away? Good for you, I'm never able to (and BnB is not the only site I'm active in). No offence but I have to say your story made me laugh. It sounds like something out of a movie. Bravely and miserably BD'ing LOL. And that nurse LOL. 
I sure hope it's all worth it, that you get pregnant this month. Good to hear you're feeling better now.
My BF is into TTC but not nearly as much as I am. All he has to do is BD. Poor guy. Well, he had his spermies tested. He went alone and later said that that had been the most terrible &#711;"examination" ever. And I have to (beside BD'ing ofc :winkwink:) calculate fertile days, keep track, POAS, obsess over every twinge in my body, read countless TTC related sites on the internet, etc. And he has the nerve to ask me if I made a mistake calculating my fertile days :haha:. Well, it's better that our guys don't know how much we're obsessing. TTC should be fun for them and we do most of the work:winkwink:.
*artsiekat*, your line is getting darker. FX it gets really dark today.


----------



## artsiekat

Thanks, ladies. It doesn't appear darker yet, but I'll try again in the afternoon, that's usually when my darker ones show up, I think.

Katy, those sound like promising signs. Fxed it's a BFP and not PMS, I hate how the symptoms are so similar, drives me crazy every cycle.

I agree about our partners! I just don't think they could handle the stress! :haha: Hubby likes to look at my BBT chart and I talk to him about it incessantly. He supports me and it very happy to do BDing when it's needed, but I required an active role in it other than BDing I'm sure he'd revolt, in a very supportive way, of course! :haha:


----------



## TTC190810

Hey Lovely ladies

Just had a huge catch up read on this thread! Nice to know your all ovulating or getting ready to!

Im kind of in the same boat as Ashley, taking it easy at the minute! Still checkin on BNB but thats about it, we are having sex when we want (now AF has gone) and just going with the flow of regular life!

Like Ash;ey as well, im out of Sync with all you guys now, BOOO!! Stupid AF, coming late has messed everything up! Oh well! Im sure that no matter how much I try, i will be on every day after OV! Hopefully you ladies will be gettin your BFP's then!!!

This is bad but good - Dont think having a pg sister is helping my TTC momentum?! Im just feeling that if i stop thinking (obsessing) about it then it will happen for me, then someone says something about her being pg and i get pangs of jelousy and start thinking that i must so everythin humanely possible to get pg this cycle! Im a crazy lady, lol!

My OH is of the opinion that we should be trying without temping, charting etc until next year, then if it hasnt happened then we can worry and get tests etc... i dunno though...he doesnt know that im a secret BNB user! He knows i come on and read but i dont think he realises that i actively contribute - quite a lot, lol!

Anyway, im glad yhour all doing fab and look forward to hearing all your updates!

P.S - took me a while to find this - didnt realise we had been moved to TTC buddies

xxxxx


----------



## LoloShells

If you click on user cp it should show you any updated threads that youre subscribed to ( threads you've posted in ). If it says there are no threads that just means no one has posted anything since the last time you read it. That way you don't have to go searching


----------



## artsiekat

TTC190810 - Fxed this is your month and the relaxation helps!

I didn't temp or use OPK's for a long time, more than a year and when we went to the doctor to tentatively ask about testing, they flat out told us they would do nothing until we have consistent charting to show proof of actively trying. Kinda made me cranky, as it's the university health center here, Hubby is a grad student, so we have to go to get referred out and they aren't the nicest sometimes. 

I did have an ectopic in April, so after grieving I found I was happy I atleast knew hubby and were fertile.

Fxed for you and much :dust:!


----------



## citymouse

We're not temping or using OPKs... yet... DH is very adamant that I not get "crazy" about it, but if this month doesn't take then I'll probably go the OPK route next month. I'm older than most of you (34) and I'm supposed to go back to the doctor if we don't get pregnant in three months.

All of our friends have waited until their 30s as well and it's pretty common around here to be an older mother, but I really would prefer to give birth while I'm still 34. Don't know why... One of those arbitrary things, I guess.

Usually I can tell exactly when I ov but I'm still waiting for the cramp this month. Bad news for my tired-of-bd'ing DH!


----------



## SLH

I must join this thread since af got me on June 22.


----------



## LoloShells

I have the opposite problem... it seems the more we bd the more he wants it and paws at me all night lol.


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse said:


> We're not temping or using OPKs... yet... DH is very adamant that I not get "crazy" about it, but if this month doesn't take then I'll probably go the OPK route next month. I'm older than most of you (34) and I'm supposed to go back to the doctor if we don't get pregnant in three months.
> 
> All of our friends have waited until their 30s as well and it's pretty common around here to be an older mother, but I really would prefer to give birth while I'm still 34. Don't know why... One of those arbitrary things, I guess.
> 
> Usually I can tell exactly when I ov but I'm still waiting for the cramp this month. Bad news for my tired-of-bd'ing DH!

Citymouse, I hope you get your wish! Fxed for you! :hugs: I'm 29 and feel like it's definitely time to start a family, for some reason I want to be done having kids by the time I'm 35 and we want 2 or 3. I don't know why that's important, I guess I fear there being problems if I wait longer.

I think a lot of people are waiting to have kids until they are a bit older. I think it makes sense, hubby is younger than me, 25 so he doesn't feel like it's too soon to start or too late. But he would never stop me from obsessing and trying as hard as possible! :)


----------



## artsiekat

What do you ladies think, positive or almost positive? I can never tell with OPK's!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1989.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, Artsiekat! It's crazy how the time flew between 25 and 34! And I always thought I'd want kids by 30, but it never felt like the right time, with career stuff going on. We were supposed to start trying in January but DH got really crazed with work. So now we're trying and hoping it doesn't take us forever. I mean, no one in our circle of friends and co-workers had a baby younger than 30/31, but the fact is that it does make it harder. And most of our friends had no trouble getting PG which makes me feel superstitiously like we'll be the ones who can't.

My DH is weird about "big" stuff--he doesn't like the idea of having more responsibility on top of work. I have to remind him that he didn't want to think about marriage, either, and he seems pretty happy about the past 9 years!


----------



## LoloShells

Looks positive to me


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse said:


> Thanks, Artsiekat! It's crazy how the time flew between 25 and 34! And I always thought I'd want kids by 30, but it never felt like the right time, with career stuff going on. We were supposed to start trying in January but DH got really crazed with work. So now we're trying and hoping it doesn't take us forever. I mean, no one in our circle of friends and co-workers had a baby younger than 30/31, but the fact is that it does make it harder. And most of our friends had no trouble getting PG which makes me feel superstitiously like we'll be the ones who can't.
> 
> My DH is weird about "big" stuff--he doesn't like the idea of having more responsibility on top of work. I have to remind him that he didn't want to think about marriage, either, and he seems pretty happy about the past 9 years!

Yeah, my husband can be a foot dragger, too. It seems like a lot of men are, but once you're pregnant I'm sure he'll be ecstatic. 

I think they sometimes just don't get it, they don't physically have to be involved in the growing of the baby and they are constantly fertile(when healthy, anyway) and don't typically concern themselves with cycles and fertile days. But I don't really know, I'm just making excuses for them! :haha:

I guess I'm lucky that I have a husband who really wants kids and doesn't doubt himself, me on the other hand... That's a different story! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

artsiekat said:


> I think they sometimes just don't get it, they don't physically have to be involved in the growing of the baby and they are constantly fertile(when healthy, anyway) and don't typically concern themselves with cycles and fertile days. But I don't really know, I'm just making excuses for them!

Yes, my husband would say, "I don't want to just have a baby arbitrarily," where to me it felt like NOT having a baby arbitrarily! I mean, seriously, the clock is ticking over here. I remember the year my doctor didn't say, "Oh, you have plenty of time." She just said, "What are you waiting for, again?" 

I'm glad about your husband! I think my DH will be an adorable dad... once it happens.


----------



## lolasweet

artsiekat! looks positive to me. get off the computer and go BD!!!:sex:

citymouse and the rest of you ladies, i can totally relate. DH keeps telling me if i calm down it will happen all in good time. And the comment about guys not having to worry about fertile time, CM, and vitamins, worrying if you shouldent have a drink during the tww, each pang and sore boob. Its not really the baby that i want to get to (well i do), i just want the worrying and wondering when its going to happen to be over! 

do you gals think we should make a TWW thread now??


----------



## artsiekat

lolasweet - I was able to sneak in a lunch time BDing! I think hubby is enjoying being a tool for my fertility too much, I really hope he doesn't get too used to all this BDing! :haha:

I guess we should make a TWW thread soon, though I really don't want to be in the TWW yet, I go crazy during the TWW, absolutely crazy! And I start testing as early as 7- 8 dpo, it's really bad! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

artsiekat said:


> I guess we should make a TWW thread soon, though I really don't want to be in the TWW yet, I go crazy during the TWW, absolutely crazy!

I feel the same way. Can't we just pretend the next two weeks are regular weeks and then find out one way or another? LOL!


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse said:


> artsiekat said:
> 
> 
> I guess we should make a TWW thread soon, though I really don't want to be in the TWW yet, I go crazy during the TWW, absolutely crazy!
> 
> I feel the same way. Can't we just pretend the next two weeks are regular weeks and then find out one way or another? LOL!Click to expand...

We could! But I don't think it'll work. Plus two regular weeks for me involve a weekend glass of wine, or few! :blush:


----------



## twilliamssbt

I ovulated on CD12 so am 5 days into the theoretical TWW, however because I ovulate early and according to FF should not test till AF late, its more like a 3 week wait and going mad already :growlmad:


----------



## sadie

twilliamssbt said:


> I ovulated on CD12 so am 5 days into the theoretical TWW, however because I ovulate early and according to FF should not test till AF late, its more like a 3 week wait and going mad already :growlmad:

I believe I am 2 days behind you, just waiting! does dpo1 begin the day after the O? if so, i am on dpo4.


----------



## Katy78

*TTC190810*, good to hear from you again. Just take it easy as long as you can. It takes an impossibly strong person to survive TWW without going crazy :wacko:. And you'll be there with the rest of us in no time.

Unlike many of you, I don't seem to have any pregnant women around me, at least those I know well. There were a couple of them, but they'd all given birth by now :shrug:. I must admit I would be a bit sad if my younger brother got his GH pregnant first. I don't think they're trying as she's still in college but you never know.

*citymouse*, you're not so much older than me. I'll be 33 this Monday :shhh:. We started TTC when I was just shy of 32, one year ago. Time flies for me too, which is good when you're TTC. My BF and I were talking about having kids by 30 but moved that "deadline" a bit. 

*SLH*, I'm sorry AF got you in June but maybe she saw you were not happy to see her and decided to stay away for about a year. FX.
*artsiekat*, I'd say that's a positive, so you should be ovulating within 24 - 36 hrs after the test. :sex: :sex: :sex:



artsiekat said:


> I guess we should make a TWW thread soon, though I really don't want to be in the TWW yet, I go crazy during the TWW, absolutely crazy! And I start testing as early as 7- 8 dpo, it's really bad! :haha:

We got moved to the TTC Buddies so I think we're fine here, no matter which part of the cycle we're in. Gals, we re'officially TTC buddies now :winkwink: :happydance:. 
And yes, this time I'm tempted to test early as well. I'm usually able to resist, not sure about this time as I seem to have ov'ed early. I'll see. I'm officially on 4 DPO, but on 8 DPO unofficially. Which is when some already start testing. I'm tempted to test on Monday but I probably wont as I don't want to spoil my birthday with a BFN :haha:.
*twilliamssbt*, how will you be able to resist for 3 weeks? You must be either very strong or a masochist :winkwink:.


----------



## Katy78

sadie said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> I ovulated on CD12 so am 5 days into the theoretical TWW, however because I ovulate early and according to FF should not test till AF late, its more like a 3 week wait and going mad already :growlmad:
> 
> I believe I am 2 days behind you, just waiting! does dpo1 begin the day after the O? if so, i am on dpo4.Click to expand...

Yes, DPO 1 is the day after O.


----------



## lolasweet

Well last month we all divulged a little about ourselves, so i think this month we should share potential names???? :flower: boy names are super hard, took forever for me to think up

mine are, 

girl: vivienne
rosalyn

boy kade
myles
lucas

who's next??!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

@Katy78

I am never in a million years going to manage not testing for 3 weeks. Am tempted to check at 10dpo then again at 14dpo and then at 18dpo. Thing is I had a short pregnancy 12 years ago and I remember then even with morning sickness I was still BFN on HPT, was 1-2 weeks late before the hospital got BFP after a car accident.

I may even try the first test at 8dpo, only because fiance will be here on Sunday, but then will be working away again until 13dpo.


----------



## hoppinforbabe

:happydance: im back!! well af is due july 19th pos opk on day 12 and 13!! Im hoping this is the month but we will have to see!!


----------



## Katy78

*twilliamssbt* 
Yeah, 3WW sounded really unbelivable. I hope you get an early big fat positive this month.

*lolasweet*, I don't know about names. We still haven't decided. I get to name a girl and OH gets to name a boy. But we both have to agree with the names in the end of course. 
I like the name Gaja for a girl. I changed my mind a few times but I got back to it now. Names will not be in English because I'm from Slovenia.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> *twilliamssbt*
> Yeah, 3WW sounded really unbelivable. I hope you get an early big fat positive this month.
> 
> *lolasweet*, I don't know about names. We still haven't decided. I get to name a girl and OH gets to name a boy. But we both have to agree with the names in the end of course.
> I like the name Gaja for a girl. I changed my mind a few times but I got back to it now. Names will not be in English because I'm from Slovenia.

AF is due 19th as I have 28 day cycles, as its first month charting (but not trying), FF has not tracked LP length so has moved AF date to 17th because of early ovulation, but its telling me not to test till 21st July.

On 21st July I will be 19dpo, no way will I wait another 13 days to test :nope:


----------



## Katy78

hoppinforbabe said:


> :happydance: im back!! well af is due july 19th pos opk on day 12 and 13!! Im hoping this is the month but we will have to see!!

Hey, welcome back, *hoppinforbabe* O:).
Ready for a new fight? I hope this is the month for you, too.


----------



## citymouse

Happy almost-birthday, Katy! Glad to have some people in my age range.

Well, I think I'm having ov cramps at this very moment, which would be exactly 28 days since my last ovulation day. So that would put me at 12 dpo on the 20th. If my period doesn't pop in early like it did last month!


----------



## artsiekat

Katy78 - thanks for telling me about the thread, I never even noticed it got moved! And happy almost-birthday, in case I miss it! Hope you did O early, that would be awesome. Were you taking anything to cause this or was it just a fluke?

twilliamssbt - 3 weeks has to drive you crazy, hun. :hugs::hugs:

hoppinforbabe - Hi! Fxed for you! :dust:

Okay, I think about names a lot and I'm having a lot harder time with deciding on boys names than girls, but here's my tentative names right now.

Girls:
Gwendolise
Temperance

Boys:
Alistair
Beckett

Middle names will be family names because hubby really wants to do family names, I don't care and don't want to cause any family drama by picking on side first, one name over another and I don't really care much for choosing middle names(nor do I really like any of our family names on either side, besides hubby's, but he doesn't want to use his! :haha:). So it works out. :)


----------



## lolasweet

oohh i love the name gwendolise, prob b/c i like gwen. 
and i think beckett for a boy is great!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, names... A taboo subject for us, I guess like discussing wedding plans before the engagement! But I am a lifelong name junkie so they're always running through my mind. Right now the girl's names I'm infatuated with are:

Cressida
Vivian
Bernadette
Cordelia (a family name)
Helena (Helen and Lena are family names)

And there are more but I can't recall them. I also like throwback names like Nancy, Jane, Betsy (all my aunts' names). And I recently heard the name Joanmarie, which I adore.

For boys... Meh... Lol... John, Paul, Frederick, Jeremy.

By the way, isn't going through cramps without taking any pain medication or using a heating pad just the BEST? :roll:


----------



## lolasweet

Katy78, OH and i are doing the same, i choose girl, he chooses boy. The only thing is that he loves the girls name, and i dont like any of his boy choices....those ones posted are mine.... guess ill just have to wait it out and cross that bridge when we get to it!!


----------



## lolasweet

city mouse, i love love love the name cressida. i have a friend with that name, so i cant use it. i love it cause you can shorten it into cress. good choices ladies!


----------



## twilliamssbt

I can't even contemplate baby names, only name I do know is a girl will have my mums name of Diane as a middle name.

I did joke a few weeks ago that I wanted to call a boy Jack Daniel after my favourite drink JD, but that did not go down well x


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, lolasweet! I had never thought of it before, because of the car, but that went out of production in 93, so I figure I'm safe!


----------



## artsiekat

lolasweet - Thanks! I don't know how you girls can let your men name one of the children, I think I might be a control freak. About names, I guess! Hubby hasn't seemed to dislike any of the names I've picked, though I do try to get him to pick out some of his own to add to the pile.

I'm wondering if he'll turn into a monster about it once a baby is in my belly! But, honestly, he's not a monster about anything!

citymouse - I hate having cramps and not being about to take medicine and especially not being able to us my heating pad. I think I would have been tempted to remove all my girly parts now and then if it weren't for my heating pad!

I got another positive OPK this morning and I'm getting anxious, fearful that I won't see that upward temp shift on my chart. But I need to just relax before I stress my body out! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Forgive my ignorance about OPKs... how "positive" does it need to be for you to know you're fertile? Or how long does it stay positive? Do you also monitor your CM? Do you ever get ovulation cramping? CM & cramping are my primary indicators.



artsiekat said:


> lolasweet - Thanks! I don't know how you girls can let your men name one of the children, I think I might be a control freak. About names, I guess! Hubby hasn't seemed to dislike any of the names I've picked, though I do try to get him to pick out some of his own to add to the pile.

My argument will be that he got to give them a last name. I'm pretty laid-back about most decisions, but on names I will stand my ground! 

But anyway, honestly, if I were pg this cycle I'd expect a boy. So who knows?


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse - great argument! They are getting his last name. Hubby knows I love making up crazy names, so I think he does plan to stay out of it.

I think the OPK's shouldn't stay positive for more than 3 days, longer than 3 days is a sign that your body is having trouble releasing the egg or a hormone problem, like pcos. This is my first cycle really using OPK's, but I know that the line is supposed to be as dark or darker than the control line. I think I really know what to look for after today, it's darker than the control line. I'll attach today's test. :)

I do monitor my CM, but I don't think I produce that much these days. I remember producing tons in my early 20's though. Ah well, I do produce a good amount of watery and creamy, but not tons of eggwhite. I have no eggwhite yet. I never really noticed O cramps, I always figured when I had pain down there that it was gas or something. Today I've been noticing pinching on my leftish side, and I noticed it late last night. But I'm trying not to read too much into it.

A few months ago I had pinching on my right side and my Doctor found a small cyst on my right ovary during a vaginal ultrasound when I was having my ectopic. So who knows? :shrug:

I try not to read too much into any symptoms, because I drive myself crazy like that! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2008.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## citymouse

Haven't mentioned this to anyone else for fear they'll think I'm nuts... but both times since we started trying, around ovulation, I dream about my grandparents--both my grandpa who passed away in May, and my grandma who passed away in 1988 (I was named for her and kind of her "pet"). And really specific dreams about them, too.

I like to think that they're pulling for me, LOL! Both sides of my family had lots of kids--11 on my mom's side and 6 on my dad's.

So if they're intervening, I'll take it! 

And Artsiekat, I see the dark line! Does that mean you're fertile right now?


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse said:


> Haven't mentioned this to anyone else for fear they'll think I'm nuts... but both times since we started trying, around ovulation, I dream about my grandparents--both my grandpa who passed away in May, and my grandma who passed away in 1988 (I was named for her and kind of her "pet"). And really specific dreams about them, too.
> 
> I like to think that they're pulling for me, LOL! Both sides of my family had lots of kids--11 on my mom's side and 6 on my dad's.
> 
> So if they're intervening, I'll take it!
> 
> And Artsiekat, I see the dark line! Does that mean you're fertile right now?

citymouse - I can totally believe they are pulling for you! But I kinda like to believe in that sort of stuff. I definitely don't believe it's a coincidence it happens every time and I think it means something and that you should interpret in whatever way feel right.

When you get a line as dark or darker than the control it typically means you'll ovulate in 12-36 hours. So now and the next few days are my most fertile. I'm hoping I'll ovulate tomorrow as that will fit my cycle perfectly. But the only really reliable way to tell you're ovulating is through temping. I do that, too, but not ideally. I take my temps within a two hour time frame 9am-11am typically, when ideally you're supposed to take them the same time everyday within 30 minutes.

Probably why mine seem so erratic to me, but this is my first cycle temping, so I'm really anxious about seeing that upward shift this cycle. I want to know I ovulated! Hubby and I have been doing it like bunnies, so unless we stop too early, I'm not worried about missing my window. :happydance:


----------



## lolasweet

citymouse, that is the sweetest story! i totally bet the are rooting for you, trying to help you out!:flower:

artsiekat, my opks looked kinda the same as yours, i took the darkest as my indicator of impeding O. Good thing you have it covered, this is totally your month!!:happydance:

I defiantly get Ovary pains, but im not sure if they are cysts or not or just ovulation. I had PID when i as in my 20's, and my GYN, checked out my ovaries and said they were ok, but that was only one moment out of the month. I get ovary pain all the time... cant symptom spot using that one!

Jack Daniels! Thats a good one!:loopy:


----------



## citymouse

We need a cheer:

Gooooooo ovaries! Ovulate those eggs! *high kicking*


----------



## lolasweet

yeah! we need a high kicking smiley face guy!


----------



## artsiekat

:yipee::wohoo: Definitely need a cheering-high-kicking ovary smiley!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I wish I would have temped this cycle as it really bothers me that I don't know the exact day that I ovulated. I am one of those perfectionist people and just being off by a day drives me crazy!!

I am fairly positive that I am 4dpo but I could be 3dpo!

I have been so crampy and tired...ugh.


----------



## lolasweet

MustangGTgirl, maybe sometimes not knowing is better???? fx'd for you!:flower:

Alright, ladies, i totally have to vent. So last night i found out my SIL is pregnant....i totally cried and cried all night, and im not much of a crier. I know, it sounds super shallow for me to be so upset at her happiness, and i feel really bad for that. Her and I are not very close, and she is the type of gal that has never had to struggle for anything. Seriously, if you only knew you would totally roll your eyes. Anyways, i have been telling OH since january please please knock me up before her (i had a feeling she was preg), even if it was the same day or she got preg one day later, I would be ok. I just wanted one thing to myself and not feel in her shadow. 

SO....... I said i would let myself feel terrible for the night... now i vented.... i must move on. I may still only be 3 mth behind her, right???


----------



## artsiekat

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh, sweetie, I know how you feel and you can totally vent with us. I'm glad you're giving yourself some time to just feel awful about it. I know you'll get your sticky bean and it'll be so much more awesome than her's because you worked this hard for it and appreciate it that much more. :hugs:


----------



## SLH

How is everyone doing?


----------



## SLH

lolasweet said:


> MustangGTgirl, maybe sometimes not knowing is better???? fx'd for you!:flower:
> 
> Alright, ladies, i totally have to vent. So last night i found out my SIL is pregnant....i totally cried and cried all night, and im not much of a crier. I know, it sounds super shallow for me to be so upset at her happiness, and i feel really bad for that. Her and I are not very close, and she is the type of gal that has never had to struggle for anything. Seriously, if you only knew you would totally roll your eyes. Anyways, i have been telling OH since january please please knock me up before her (i had a feeling she was preg), even if it was the same day or she got preg one day later, I would be ok. I just wanted one thing to myself and not feel in her shadow.
> 
> SO....... I said i would let myself feel terrible for the night... now i vented.... i must move on. I may still only be 3 mth behind her, right???

Don't be too sad. Everyone I know is pregnant. 
Just think that when you have your baby her baby will be bigger and the fact that you will have a newborn around the time she her baby is big will make her want another baby :D
Cheer up, it will happen soon! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## artsiekat

I am hoping I ovulate today! I had a slight temp dip this morning, which is good, but I took my temp earlier than usual. Oops.

Keep my fingers FXed for that temp spike!


----------



## lolasweet

thanks artsikat, SLH, i knew you guys would understand! And your encouragement does make me feel better.:hugs:

One more thing to vent about.... do you guys get the "oh you are trying to hard, once you relax it will happen" (usually from pple who get preg 1st try?)

anyways, found this article about stress and fertility. made me feel better. I guess july has been a bad month for me so far. i was feeling worried about worrying too much. now i can just go back to plain old worrying!!

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/trying-too-hard.shtml


----------



## artsiekat

lolasweet said:


> thanks artsikat, SLH, i knew you guys would understand! And your encouragement does make me feel better.:hugs:
> 
> One more thing to vent about.... do you guys get the "oh you are trying to hard, once you relax it will happen" (usually from pple who get preg 1st try?)
> 
> anyways, found this article about stress and fertility. made me feel better. I guess july has been a bad month for me so far. i was feeling worried about worrying too much. now i can just go back to plain old worrying!!
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/articles/trying-too-hard.shtml

That's a sore spot of mine, the "just relax, it will happen naturally". I followed that advice from my family and friends, mother especially, and I finally did get pregnant a year and a half later. It was ectopic. After the ectopic, I was telling my mom about how I was checking my cervical position and was going to get a BBT thermometer and she berated me for trying so hard and that I didn't need to do all that and it will just happen.

This made me very upset and I have not talked to her about TTC since and I love my mom and usually tell her everything. Ah well, I just let that advice go in one ear and out the other. I try not to stress about TTC, but I don't stop myself from obsessing over it, because that's just how I go about things. Obviously sitting back and waiting for it to just happen takes forever, and I don't have forever!


----------



## citymouse

Sorry, lolasweet! I used to get that way about being engaged... so far I've managed not to freak out every time someone is pregnant, but I do have ONE couple in my head who are my benchmark--they were together 14 years and just got engaged. Now they are planning their wedding and want a honeymoon baby. So if they're pg before us I'll lose it. (And beat the crap out of DH for dragging his feet.)

I think because at this point, "the baby" is not something I daydream about. I am more excited about the whole experience of being a parent than excited about counting the fingers and toes. I just haven't spent enough time around newborns to feel that need for one, KWIM? 

My husband is in that "just relax, it will happen" group--kind of. I think that viewpoint is mainly based out of ignorance as to the narrow window when it's actually possible to conceive. He stepped up his game a little this month. 

I was thinking yesterday how people didn't used to get pregnant right when they got married--it often took a year or so. (And then I think of "I Love Lucy," where they were married for 15 years, LOL.) But I don't _want _to wait that long, darn it! (Edit: although we have been together for 15 years... does that mean it's my time?)


----------



## lolasweet

sorry to hear that artsiekat about your mom not being fully supportive with you on this choice. but you have us for that listening ear! i know its not as good as having your mom first hand, but we'll try!

citymouse, i totally know what you mean. I kinda feel like my life is in limbo at the moment, and i just want it to move forward. its not really the baby, im just so ready for a new chapter, ya know?? and i had to explain to my OH, that there are like 3 days out of the month that it is actually possible to get preggers. we defiantly had to up our games

ooohhh I really hope this is our month!


----------



## artsiekat

lolasweet said:


> sorry to hear that artsiekat about your mom not being fully supportive with you on this choice. but you have us for that listening ear! i know its not as good as having your mom first hand, but we'll try!
> 
> citymouse, i totally know what you mean. I kinda feel like my life is in limbo at the moment, and i just want it to move forward. its not really the baby, im just so ready for a new chapter, ya know?? and i had to explain to my OH, that there are like 3 days out of the month that it is actually possible to get preggers. we defiantly had to up our games
> 
> ooohhh I really hope this is our month!

lolasweet, it's not that she's not supportive, she really, really wants me to have a baby. My sister 31, but is unhealthy and unlikely to have children anytime soon. I'm 29 and I would have the first grandchild for them, so they are super excited about that.

But my mom had both me and my sister as accidents, with my sister she was using a diaphram and was on birth control when she conceived me, so it wasn't very difficult for her at all. She just doesn't understand that I need to try a little harder than she did. She was 19 and 22 when she had her kids, I'm still very young, obviously, but at 29 I'm feeling the pressure to start a family and move in that direction in our lives. 

Citymouse, I know exactly what you're talking about it! I'm so glad I have you ladies to talk to about this. I know I can ramble on to my husband about it and he'll be supportive, listen and be understanding, but it's not the same as talking to other women who are experiencing this journey! :hugs:


----------



## ebelle

Hello ladies, so sorry I have not been around much. 

I got really busy with work this month and had to do some traveling, so was not able to obsess as much. I did mit even opk as accurately as I could have, although I am still temping. I got a negative on July 6 and didnt opk again until yesterday July 9. Unfortunately it was a dark positive and I could only arrange for the donor to come today. He will be coming over in 2 hours. I hope tje egg has not been released yet so we can still catch it. 

Would be really special for us as today is 41 months since me and my partner have been together. 

Wishing everyone baby dust and looking forward to tww craziness together :)


----------



## artsiekat

ebelle said:


> Hello ladies, so sorry I have not been around much.
> 
> I got really busy with work this month and had to do some traveling, so was not able to obsess as much. I did mit even opk as accurately as I could have, although I am still temping. I got a negative on July 6 and didnt opk again until yesterday July 9. Unfortunately it was a dark positive and I could only arrange for the donor to come today. He will be coming over in 2 hours. I hope tje egg has not been released yet so we can still catch it.
> 
> Would be really special for us as today is 41 months since me and my partner have been together.
> 
> Wishing everyone baby dust and looking forward to tww craziness together :)

Usually you ovulate about 24 hours after an OPK, so it sounds like you're getting it right on time! Especially since the egg has about 24 hours to catch the sperm! :dust::dust:

Here's to hoping this is our month, I think we've got good chances! It only takes once, right ladies? :hugs:

It would be wonderful to know you conceived on an anniversary like that! We've BDed so much this month, I'd never know the exact day!


----------



## citymouse

The cool thing to me is that at least _some_ of the people in this thread will get bfps... Just knowing that makes me happy.

Fx'd for you, ebelle!


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls. Wow, it's really hard to keep up with you. It's hard for me to follow you, especially during the weekend. 


artsiekat said:


> Hope you did O early, that would be awesome. Were you taking anything to cause this or was it just a fluke?

No, it was a surprise. I guess that's a good thing. I'll be able to know if I'm pregnant or start a new cycle sooner. But it did cost me some nerves...
*lolasweet*, I'm sorry your SIL got pregnant before you did. But I can promise you all will be forgotten when you get your BFP and especially when you hold your perfect new baby in your arms. 


lolasweet said:


> One more thing to vent about.... do you guys get the "oh you are trying to hard, once you relax it will happen" (usually from pple who get preg 1st try?)

Yeah, I hate that too. Everybody around me has gotten pregnant on their first try. And yes, they are saying that... Luckily they don't know we're trying. Beacuse a person can feel a bit incompetent around them...
*ebelle*, good to have you back. I think your timing was perfect. I hope the insemination went well and that the egg is caught. FX.


----------



## lolasweet

ebelle, it was probably better off that you were busy, keep your mind off things! hopefully the tww will be the same, and you will get your BFP!

and thanks katy78 for the encouragement, i'll just have to deal with it. i just hope im pregnant before her baby shower!

artsiekat, this is totally your month!


----------



## artsiekat

Hello, ladies! My temp spiked this morning! I was so excited, now it just has to stay up! :happydance: Hubby and I BDed this morning, too, he's getting worried I might be too sore. :haha:

MustangGTgirl- I wouldn't sweat it too much, as long as you know about when you ovulated!

Katy - Yeah, that's true about knowing sooner, I do wish my cycle were shorter! Keeping my fingers FXed for you!

Lola - Thanks! :D I hope you're right!


----------



## citymouse

Hah... Okay--that engaged couple going for the honeymoon baby? They're getting married in early November. Crazed freakout clock, start ticking!


----------



## lolasweet

citymouse, you can do it!!!:thumbup:

that's so exciting artsiekat, fx'd!

i totally want to poas, good thing they haven't arrived yet.... they are the 10meq sensitive one's too....


----------



## artsiekat

Go citymouse!!:yipee::yipee:

Lola - good thing you don't have them yet! I have no self-control, so I'd be peeing on those sticks, too! :rofl:

Fxed this is your month! :dust:


----------



## Katy78

I sooooo wanted to POAS this morning (I never do before AF is due). But I resisted. Or maybe I should say - I chickened out. I kind of don't want to spoil this day. A BFP would be a great birthday gift but what if it's a BFN. And the chances for that are very high. If I ovulated when I think I did, I'm on 10/11 DPO today.
So instead of POAS I'll have some sushi when I get home from work, I'll spend most of the afternoon and evening with my BF and the day will be just perfect. I'll POAS on another day.


----------



## ebelle

Katy, you have awesome self control! I poas starting from 8 dpo sometimes!


----------



## Katy78

Hehe, thanks. My self control is usually even better than this. I'm really itching this time. But I'll survive. We all will, we are strong capable women, just a bit nuts TTC :haha:.


----------



## citymouse

Happy birthday, Katy!


----------



## citymouse

Is it just me or do my bunnies never actually get closer to their goal? Lol!


----------



## twilliamssbt

After getting a faint line around the antibody strip show yesterday, I did another test this morning. Todays is much darker.

I know these are blue dye, but they are Clearview lab tests and they say any line.

This came up straight away and stayed, have looked through FF pos gallery and there is one fainter than this.

I have some pink dye and a Clearblue digital double kit on the way, should arrive tomorrow, but what do you think.

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/6a9a44d3.jpg


----------



## citymouse

I see a line! Fx'd!!!


----------



## lolasweet

Happy birthday Katy!!!! Hopefuly that will be your last sushi meal for 9 months!!!!

twilliamssbt, what are antibody strips???


----------



## lolasweet

P.s im totally going to poas on friday, ill be 10dpo then. i just have to hold out till then.... i know there is no point in testing, but i just have the urge!


----------



## artsiekat

Looks positive! Fxed it is! Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## ebelle

I see a line too! Hope this is your BFP!!!


----------



## ebelle

citymouse said:


> Is it just me or do my bunnies never actually get closer to their goal? Lol!

LOL! That's funny! I see them edging closer to the end?


----------



## artsiekat

Happy birthday, Katy! I would be going crazy wanting to test if I were you! :haha:

Citymouse, I'm totally going to be eyeballing your bunnies now!


----------



## Katy78

OMG *twilliamssbt*, I think this is it :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:.
Double check tomorrow, but I'm sure the line will be even stronger. Congrats :thumbup:.


----------



## twilliamssbt

lolasweet said:


> Happy birthday Katy!!!! Hopefuly that will be your last sushi meal for 9 months!!!!
> 
> twilliamssbt, what are antibody strips???

Pregnancy tests use anti-hCG monoclonal antibodies in order to react with hCG present in a pregnant womans urine.

The level of HCG will determine how strong the reaction with the strips anti-hCG actually is. ie, lower concentration will show faint line, higher concentration will show a darker line.

Usually in a negative sample the antibody strip (the place along the test strip where the anti-hCG antibodies have been immobilised) will not show up at all, at 8dpo the antibody strip became clear although with no colour. At 9dpo, which is today, the strip got darker and came up straight away.

These are Clearview Easy lab test hCG tests that I acquired through work before I retired.

I have performed thousands of these tests at work and never before been able to test daily, hence my reluctance to admit this early its actually positive.

I have ordered the cheap internet One Step 10 iu/ml strips, the Clearview are 25 iu/ml but in a small percentage of cases will actually read down to 5 iu/ml, which may be why it started to show a line yesterday. hCG concentrations double each day you are pregnant, hence hopefully why todays line was much stronger, yesterdays would not pick up on camera at all.

I have also ordered a Clearblue digital twin pack and if I continue to get positives, will confirm with the digi on the day period is due, which is 18th July.


----------



## lolasweet

wow! your and expert, i guess literally!

i hope this is it for you! keep us posted!:happydance:

p.s this just make me want to test more!


----------



## lolasweet

Thought you gals might like....

Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).
Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.
Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.
Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.
Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.
Step 6...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.
Step 7...Close one eye. Squint other eye.
Step 8...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.
Step 9...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.
Step 10...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.
Step 11...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.
Step 12...Repeat Steps 5-9. 
Step 13...Throw stick away.
Step 14...Pick stick back up out of trash. 
Step 15...Repeat Steps 13 and 14 the rest of the day!


----------



## artsiekat

lolasweet said:


> Thought you gals might like....
> 
> Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).
> Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.
> Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.
> Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.
> Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.
> Step 6...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.
> Step 7...Close one eye. Squint other eye.
> Step 8...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.
> Step 9...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.
> Step 10...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.
> Step 11...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.
> Step 12...Repeat Steps 5-9.
> Step 13...Throw stick away.
> Step 14...Pick stick back up out of trash.
> Step 15...Repeat Steps 13 and 14 the rest of the day!

:rofl: Oh, boy, couldn't be more spot on!


----------



## citymouse

I think I'm only going to let myself buy expensive tests to avoid obsessive testing... this month, anyway!

And, hey, maybe it's a good sign that my bunnies aren't moving--you know how they used to say "the rabbit died" when someone was pregnant? LOL!


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse - I've never heard that saying, what a strange thing to say. What does it mean?

I have a stash of a bunch of preg tests from online and 2 frer's. So I know I'm going to go crazy this month! :haha:

I've been so tired the last two days and I feel like pretending it has nothing to do with me cutting out my morning cappuccinos! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

I guess they used to (gross alert!) inject the urine of a woman into a rabbit and then see if it died or something, and if it did, she was pregnant... I don't know the details (thankfully), I've only heard it as a colloquialism. 

Anyway, if my virtual bunnies aren't moving, I'll just take it as a good sign.


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse said:


> I guess they used to (gross alert!) inject the urine of a woman into a rabbit and then see if it died or something, and if it did, she was pregnant... I don't know the details (thankfully), I've only heard it as a colloquialism.
> 
> Anyway, if my virtual bunnies aren't moving, I'll just take it as a good sign.

Oh wow, seems like a strange way to test for pregnancy. Poor bunnies! Well, we'll just assume your bunnies keeled over because you're pregnant, for sure! :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Yes, they just died out of solidarity! 

Oh, and I was the same way last month when I switched to half-caf coffee... I needed a nap every day! I've pretty much adjusted... I think, LOL.

Weird, though, how since I cut down on diet sodas I'm so much more inclined to drink water. Boooooring old water.


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> citymouse - I've never heard that saying, what a strange thing to say. What does it mean?
> 
> I have a stash of a bunch of preg tests from online and 2 frer's. So I know I'm going to go crazy this month! :haha:
> 
> I've been so tired the last two days and I feel like pretending it has nothing to do with me cutting out my morning cappuccinos! :rofl:

I don't think anyone who is actively trying to conceive can resist testing, and we are ingrained to want to know as soon as we possibly can.

The internet cheapies are great for that, get a pos a few days on the trot, then get a FRER or CB digital and confirm with the more expensive test.

I have 25 cheapies and a twin pack of CB digital arriving tomorrow, still got 5 or 6 blue dye left, and will probably test with those aswell to see if they get darker each day lol, and thats with one BFP already, would hate to see me with a BFN lol x


----------



## LoloShells

citymouse said:


> Yes, they just died out of solidarity!
> 
> Oh, and I was the same way last month when I switched to half-caf coffee... I needed a nap every day! I've pretty much adjusted... I think, LOL.
> 
> Weird, though, how since I cut down on diet sodas I'm so much more inclined to drink water. Boooooring old water.

Crystal light individual packets are my savior! This is the only way I can drink water without having to force myself, and hating it the whole time. I'm a diet soda junkie and this stuff is a great alternative.


----------



## artsiekat

I guess I'm lucky that I haven't had soda in about 5 years. I prefer drinking water or tea and my morning cappuccinos(now morning green tea). 

twilliamssbt - I think if I got a BFP, I'd test every hour just to make sure it's still there! :rofl:


----------



## lolasweet

OMG just got my 30 pack of IC's!!! I want to poas soooo bad:test:.... 
must hold out till friday!!!:-=

anyone else test yet???

any symptoms yet???? I cant really symptom spot, i always get really sore bbs, my AA's to to a big B cup every month (was going to put the big bouncy boob smiley, but i think its just a plain weird one) , one week before AF arrives, so thats where i am now. I also always feel twinges and crampy like. Basically every pregnancy symptom there is, i get as PMS. Its hard to ignore!!! i have a really sore lower back this time though..... and i had two dreams in a row that i got a BFP!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Lolasweet, it's so hard not to go crazy symptom-spotting! 

I tried to start keeping notes so I can keep myself from spiraling out of control this month... But here I am, 3 dpo, thinking, "wow, everything smells so strong!" when really I'm sure the dog and the trash are just stinkier than usual...


----------



## citymouse

I think what drives me crazy is that there either IS a fertilized egg or there's not. And in a couple of days it WILL implant or it won't. And I still have to wait to find out!

Can you tell it's the end of the day and I'm getting impatient? And I can't even have a glass of wine to take the edge off.


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse - I knooowwww... I bought some grape juice, but it's just not the same! *sighs* I'm sitting here obsessing, too. We BDed so much this month, how can there NOT be a fertilized egg, right? Right??

Atleast we can all sit here going crazy together.


----------



## ebelle

Lol, looks like the tww craziness has started. I think I am 1dpo today cos my temp went up this morning.

So let's play the waiting game. Everyone name 3 crazy things you do during tww.

Mine:
1) wake up every morning and look at the hpt, trying to decide if its too early to test.
2) stare at my boobs when I shower, trying to figure out if they have blue veins showing.
3) drive my partner crazy by constantly asking her if my body feels any different.

Lol, now its your turns!


----------



## artsiekat

For some reason I enjoy doing a lot of strength training right when I start the TWW, especially tummy workouts. Then I'm all sore and think it's a sign of pregnancy! :haha:

I spend too much time in the forums, reading about other people going crazy, too.

Consider the earliest I can take a HPT and convince myself it's best to do so as soon as possible.

Squeeze my breasts until they are sore, then tell hubby my breasts are sore so I must be pregnant!

Take my temp 50 billion times a day to see if it's average is dropping.

Oh geez, I really should do something to distract myself these two weeks.


----------



## citymouse

I try to subtly squeeze my chest with my arms, to see if my bbs are sore. (Thankfully I work at home... Alone...)

I look for veins, too, but I'm so pale I'm basically translucent anyway.

I start thinking about names... Way too much.

I'm also afraid that I'm accidentally going to type something on FB thinking it's the search bar, and my status will say, "Cervix position clear mucus veiny boobs" or something and give my friends and family a heart attack.


----------



## LoloShells

City mouse I just came across this when looking for knitting patterns... I thought of ur user name. It would be a cute avatar! Sorry I'm bored.... lol 
https://img683.imageshack.us/img683/9597/80766ada.jpg


----------



## citymouse

Oh, cute! You're a knitter? I'm a quilter (and skirt-er)!


----------



## Katy78

Well, I'm out of the 2WW early. No, AF didn't show up yet. But my boobs pretty much stopped aching (unless I really squeeze them until they are sore :haha:) and that means my progesterone level is dropping. I took a test in the morning just to confirm. And yes, it was snow white, as expected. I'm quite sad. But hey, worse things happen, right? I'll survive. This time, when AF comes, I'll phone my doctor and get an appointment.

Crazy things I do...
- spend all the time on TTC forums instead of being productive at work (well, luckily I manage to squeeze in some work or I'd be out of it by now :dohh:)
- wish I could sleep for a month every month when AF comes so I could get my BFP right away
- most of the things you girls already wrote about

And about the rabbits. In the past, immature (female) rabbits were injected with female urine. If hCG was present, rabbits ovulated. And of course they had to be killed and dissected so the ovaries could be examined. All that's history by now, luckily.


----------



## lolasweet

citymouse said:


> I try to subtly squeeze my chest with my arms, to see if my bbs are sore. (Thankfully I work at home... Alone...)
> 
> I look for veins, too, but I'm so pale I'm basically translucent anyway.
> 
> I start thinking about names... Way too much.
> 
> I'm also afraid that I'm accidentally going to type something on FB thinking it's the search bar, and my status will say, "Cervix position clear mucus veiny boobs" or something and give my friends and family a heart attack.

OMG!! I totally thought the same thing about facebook status!

My boobs are always sore a week before AF! i hate that, cause im always tempted to use it as a syptom. 

Katy78, you are so not out yet. I googled sore boobs going away, and it is not an indicator that you are not preg. Dont count yourself out just yet!:af:

Do you guys have a brand of totally EVIL hpt's? I think my evil brand all started when i first TTC and i thought i was totally pregnant, and took like 20 tests. It was almost like the HPT was doing it on purpose. I have since changes brands, because i cant look at the other ones without giving it the stick eye. I dont trust the slimy bugger. I cant wait till i get my BFP, im going to go buy one of these tests, just so i can make it have a positve. Ill be like "I win you evil *******!!!!"

I have officailly entered crazyville this tww:wacko::wacko:. At least i didnt test!!! 3 more days to go!


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse said:


> I'm also afraid that I'm accidentally going to type something on FB thinking it's the search bar, and my status will say, "Cervix position clear mucus veiny boobs" or something and give my friends and family a heart attack.

This cracked me up!! :rofl: 

Lola and citymouse - I'm a knitter and sewer, I also spin yarn, too! And have too many other fiber related hobbies such as dying wool, weaving, crocheting and goodness knows what I'll try next! :haha:

Katy - Not out til the :witch: comes! Hope your sore boobs going away doesn't mean she'll come, do you temp?

My temp went back up today and FF friend gave me my crosshairs, I'm wayyy too excited about that. I should go work on one of my many projects to take my mind off it.


----------



## LoloShells

City mouse my mom is the knitter. I'm always looking for things she can make me or my daughter lol. 

I do everything else! Seamstress, baubler, and felt food extraordinair. Lol


----------



## citymouse

Oh, cool! I'm really looking forward to making some ridiculous baby clothes out of crazy fabric.


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> City mouse I just came across this when looking for knitting patterns... I thought of ur user name. It would be a cute avatar! Sorry I'm bored.... lol

I changed it! My old mouse was starting to look droopy and pessimistic. :laugh2:


----------



## LoloShells

citymouse said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> City mouse I just came across this when looking for knitting patterns... I thought of ur user name. It would be a cute avatar! Sorry I'm bored.... lol
> 
> I changed it! My old mouse was starting to look droopy and pessimistic. :laugh2:Click to expand...

Lol yay! It's so cute!


----------



## Katy78

OK, so maybe I'm not completely out. Thanks girls.
My boobs are still sensitive and full and there is no sign of AF. If I'm not mistaken, she's due a bit early this month, sometime between today and this Friday. What's still bothering me is the negative test on 11/12 DPO. If implantation was indeed on 6 DPO, it should be positive, right?
I'm sorry, I am really obsessing over this all...


----------



## artsiekat

Katy, I wouldn't try to worry too much about when you implanted and when you should start showing a positive, that's just going to drive you crazy! I hope you get your BFP. You're in as long as AF doesn't show!

11/12 DPO is still early to test!


----------



## lolasweet

Hey ladies, how are we all feeling today?

Katy78, any change in your syptoms? hopefully you get your BFP soon!:winkwink:

I dont think im in this month.:nope: I have had feelings of dizzyness/nauseau for 5 days now, but i know that it is not related to pregnancy. Its too early for hcg to cause sypmtoms for me. maybe something else is wrong?

I had PID when i was in my 20's due to an unfaithful boyfriend at the time. I was told that i may/may not have trouble concieving but wouldent know till i tried. I had an HSG done in march, my tubes were clear. Unfortunatly for me, i work in the OR, and i saw the other day a girl who had PID,a +HSG, but tubes had adhesions and couldent get pregnant. Scared me a little bit. Anyays went ahead and booked an appt my my gyn in aug.


----------



## artsiekat

lola - so sorry to hear that, hun. Hopefully it doesn't affect your chances at all. I have my fingers Fxed for you.


----------



## Katy78

How is everybody, how are you surviving your 2WW? Testing already?
*lolasweet*, if your tubes were found clear, you have no reason to worry about tubal blockage. It's as simple as that. You were lucky and obviously didn't suffer any consequences from your PID like that poor girl in the OR you wrote about. So I'd say your chances are good :thumbup:.
Don't despair, think positive. You could be pregnant and not know it yet :winkwink:. Same goes for all of us.
*artsiekat*, I know I'm complicating too much :blush:. I'll just have to wait and see, won't I? And how are you doing?
*twilliamssbt*, may I officially congratulate you?


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> How is everybody, how are you surviving your 2WW? Testing already?
> *lolasweet*, if your tubes were found clear, you have no reason to worry about tubal blockage. It's as simple as that. You were lucky and obviously didn't suffer any consequences from your PID like that poor girl in the OR you wrote about. So I'd say your chances are good :thumbup:.
> Don't despair, think positive. You could be pregnant and not know it yet :winkwink:. Same goes for all of us.
> *artsiekat*, I know I'm complicating too much :blush:. I'll just have to wait and see, won't I? And how are you doing?
> *twilliamssbt*, may I officially congratulate you?

Please hold off, blue dye pos, pink dye neg, still got a week to go till AF due, symptoms driving me crazy, blue dye still pos on days that pink dyes were neg.

Got a twin pack of CB digital in the drawer, if I get to next week with no AF, will do a digi then, no point wasting it beforehand.


----------



## Katy78

Ok, I'll hold off. FX for you.
:dust:


----------



## artsiekat

twilliamssbt - Oh no, this must be making you go crazy! Fxed for you, hun!

Katy - I'm good, no real symptoms, which is good because it's way too early for me to be going crazy over them. Going to make myself bike to the store this afternoon. Been staying in on the internet too much. I should be doing stuff like playing with my flowers, biking for groceries, getting other types of exercise, getting more sun, scrubbing the shower, doing the dishes more regularly... I could keep going forever! :haha:


----------



## LoloShells

Lost control and tested this morning... bfn. Blah.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - ugh, sorry you had to see a BFN. Don't lose hope, hun, it's still really early. Most women don't even implant until 9dpo, I have my FXed for you!


----------



## Katy78

*artsiekat*, just curious. How do you play with your flowers?
*LoloShells*, so what if the test was negative. Judging from your ticker, you're only on 9 DPO. That's too early. You'll have to suffer not knowing a bit longer I'm afraid. FX you get a BFP in a few days.


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - really I just water them and stare at them. Sometimes I cut their little leggy parts off and propagate new ones so I save money not buying a other plant at a nursery. I don't think they got watered yesterday and it was hot, so I'm sure they're mad at me.


----------



## Katy78

You might be scaring them with your silent staring :winkwink:. Try talking to them instead, some people do. 
My BF is the one taking care of our flowers, they would die otherwise :blush:. I'm in charge of the cactus. I do have an orchid at work and my lack of attention and water seems to agree with it. It blooms twice a year.


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah... obviously I was hopeful. Oh well...


----------



## lolasweet

FX'd for you twilliamsbit, hopefuly your digi's will give you a BFP next week!

Katy78, i can never keep my orchids alive! ill buy them in bloom, and i struggle just to keep it going, let along get a new bloom. I just threw another one out last week. bummer! Also, thank you for the encouragment, once you approach the one year mark you start to want some answers!


----------



## lolasweet

oh loloshells i know what you mean about testing early.... i see all the posts of gals who get a bfp on day 9/10, makes me want to test too!


----------



## twilliamssbt

lolasweet said:


> FX'd for you twilliamsbit, hopefuly your digi's will give you a BFP next week!
> 
> Katy78, i can never keep my orchids alive! ill buy them in bloom, and i struggle just to keep it going, let along get a new bloom. I just threw another one out last week. bummer! Also, thank you for the encouragment, once you approach the one year mark you start to want some answers!

Thank you, still testing daily with the pink dye internet cheapies. I think I have a very faint line but it could be my eyes.

I can not keep orchids alive either, I think I give them too much attention tbh, once we have moved I think I will try another, if that dies, I give up.


----------



## LoloShells

lolasweet said:


> oh loloshells i know what you mean about testing early.... i see all the posts of gals who get a bfp on day 9/10, makes me want to test too!

Seriously... why can't I bee that woman? Ugh


----------



## ebelle

twilliamsbit - hope you get your DIGI BFP soon!

LoloShells - 9 dpo is still way early! Test again in a couple of days!


----------



## ebelle

artsiekat - First time I met someone who plays with her flowers~ You must share with me how to keep plants alive... Mine keep dying!


----------



## LoloShells

When I got pg with my daughter, I just knew I was pregnant.(we weren't trying, I was on bc) I went to planned parenthood to get a free pregnancy test when I would have only been about 3 weeks along, and it was negative. I was really confused because i just knew I was. A couple weeks later I still felt this way so i tested at home and it was positive. I was in my fifth week. I always wonder when i would have got my first positive if I had poas everyday.


----------



## artsiekat

ebelle - It's a combination of loving attention and even more loving inattention. Give them too much attention and they shrivel away in fear! :haha:

Lolo - I'm thinking even then you probably caught it pretty early, but it's so hard to tell, isn't it?


----------



## citymouse

Katy78 said:


> You might be scaring them with your silent staring :winkwink:.

LOL!

Well, I'm in a funk today. Got woken up at 1 am with my usual clockwork 5 dpo cramps... Did you know googling at 1 am is a bad idea? Now I'm paranoid that I have too many prostaglandins from undiagnosed endo and I'll never conceive. :cry: 

I couldn't find anything talking about very consistent cramping at 5-7 dpo... Before ttc and during. I mean, obviously no implantation would have happened yet but do these cramps signify a problem that would prevent it? If I do get a bfp, I'm going to post in great googleable detail for other women like me to find.

And my boobs are sore but I feel like such a hypochondriac.

AND dh keeps saying (tmi) he wouldn't be too optimistic because he felt like not much, er, fluid came out the last time or two we did it pre-o. And I'm like, there are 50 million sperm in one milliliter! Surely it was one milliliter, right?

Argh blah lol...


----------



## citymouse

At least my tickerbunnies are still dead!


----------



## twilliamssbt

I don't think its my imagination, get a slight glow when I invert colours


https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/5cca822e.jpg


----------



## citymouse

I think I see it, too! Not inverted, just regular... Fx'd!


----------



## artsiekat

twilliamssbt - I inverted it too and I see the glow, but doesn't it look too close to the control line compared to most tests? Can't really tell, hun, I would keep testing everyday if you have the cheapies. Good luck!
 



Attached Files:







testts.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> twilliamssbt - I inverted it too and I see the glow, but doesn't it look too close to the control line compared to most tests? Can't really tell, hun, I would keep testing everyday if you have the cheapies. Good luck!

It would be just my luck to have a dodgy set of cheapies. All it says is 2 lines is positive. Tempted to try another now AAAAAARRRRGGGGHHH


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> twilliamssbt - I inverted it too and I see the glow, but doesn't it look too close to the control line compared to most tests? Can't really tell, hun, I would keep testing everyday if you have the cheapies. Good luck!

Although just looked at the strip along the side, and there is a pink line penetrating through :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## artsiekat

twilliamssbt said:


> artsiekat said:
> 
> 
> twilliamssbt - I inverted it too and I see the glow, but doesn't it look too close to the control line compared to most tests? Can't really tell, hun, I would keep testing everyday if you have the cheapies. Good luck!
> 
> Although just looked at the strip along the side, and there is a pink line penetrating through :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

If you see pink in there, then it's probably positive! I look at these sticks too much and start getting confused, I'd follow what you see in person! Let us know if it gets darker!


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artsiekat said:
> 
> 
> twilliamssbt - I inverted it too and I see the glow, but doesn't it look too close to the control line compared to most tests? Can't really tell, hun, I would keep testing everyday if you have the cheapies. Good luck!
> 
> Although just looked at the strip along the side, and there is a pink line penetrating through :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> If you see pink in there, then it's probably positive! I look at these sticks too much and start getting confused, I'd follow what you see in person! Let us know if it gets darker!Click to expand...

I think thats a dodgy strip, I did it again and this time its come up further along, same sample.

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/55348fce.jpg


----------



## fumbles

That looks positive to me, test again with a CB digi!!!


----------



## artsiekat

Yeah, maybe a dodgy strip. I see the line in the second one! If you can wait, you can test tomorrow morning with FMU and hopefully it'll be stronger! :happydance:


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> Yeah, maybe a dodgy strip. I see the line in the second one! If you can wait, you can test tomorrow morning with FMU and hopefully it'll be stronger! :happydance:

Lol, am in the process of holding my bladder again to recheck with those strips.

Am wary of trying the digi till Monday which will be day before AF due, they are not as good until day of period unfortunately :nope:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

_Hey ladies, CD1 was June the 21st. I have 5 days until testing although going to wait till at least the 23rd _


----------



## citymouse

Hi, UniqueBeauty! Welcome to our den of mutually obsessive behavior!

I'm feeling twinge-y today (5 dpo). It's not in my symptom tracking from last month. Therefore, I am definitely pregnant... no, wait. Anyway, it's something new.

Plus I'm trying to focus on actually getting some work done, which makes the time pass a lot faster than hovering over BnB all day. 

twilliamssbt, all my crossables are crossed for you!


----------



## artsiekat

Uniquebeauty - welcome and I don't know how you can wait to test for another week, I'd drive myself crazy! :haha:

I was using this website to adjust all my temps I took early in the morning(only two):

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

One of those two days was actually my O day and when I adjusted it, it changed my O day to CD 18, one day earlier. I went ahead and changed it back to the original temp because I didn't want to get too excited about being 5 dpo instead of 4! :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

*Thank you, I think i will myself  But the dreaded  might decide to turn up late giving me false hopes 
I hope I can last the wait! 




 to you all x
​*


----------



## LoloShells

My nipples are sore! My nipples are sore! I have never had sore anything on my boobs, since before I had my implants put in 3 years ago. Not once! Woohoo for new symptoms :)


----------



## Katy78

citymouse said:


> I couldn't find anything talking about very consistent cramping at 5-7 dpo... Before ttc and during. I mean, obviously no implantation would have happened yet but do these cramps signify a problem that would prevent it? If I do get a bfp, I'm going to post in great googleable detail for other women like me to find.

Implantation can occur anytime from 6 DPO till 12 DPO. So it could have happened already in your case. 
I have cramps on most cycles but I don't think they're important. You can still be either pregnant or not. It's just a sign of your uterus getting ready for pregnancy. That's why pregnancy symptoms and PMS are so alike.


citymouse said:


> AND dh keeps saying (tmi) he wouldn't be too optimistic because he felt like not much, er, fluid came out the last time or two we did it pre-o. And I'm like, there are 50 million sperm in one milliliter! Surely it was one milliliter, right?
> 
> Argh blah lol...

Average sperm count is around 60 million sperm per milliliter. And you need only one :spermy: :winkwink:. Anyway, maybe all of it got sucked into you and that's the reason only some of it came out :winkwink:.

*twilliamssbt*, I was trying to think of a way to tell you I didn't see anything on the first test but I totally see something on the second one :happydance:. And you can always see the line better in person anyway (or so I'm told, never seen it myself :growlmad:).

Welcome to our group, *UniqueBeauty*. You should know, we only accept girls who promise us a BFP this cycle :winkwink: :winkwink:. We want a 100% success rate. 

Congrats on the sore nipples, *LoloShells*. Since you never get them (I do almost every cycle), this might mean you're pregnant :thumbup:.

My boobs still hurt, I felt sick yesterday evening and again this morning. That's giving me new hope. I just hope it's not just my mind playing tricks on me. I'll probably be testing on Sunday if AF doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## sadie

hello ladies! i have been quietly hovering in the background. seems there is a lot of promise for is month! i hope we see some bfp soon! 

go twilliams go!

im 10dpo and am not having symptoms, just the usual cramp and twinge here and there tho last night i had a weird one and it stayer around for about 3 minutes. i woke this morning to another temperature spike and thought that maybe that was an implantation pang which then cause the increase in bbt. we shall see. i dont have any tests and i am not going to' buy any unless af doesn't show on tuesday. i did 50 mg of clomid this cycle so twinges are normal but last night's pang was unique. oh to be hopeful.....


----------



## Katy78

Hey *sadie*. Good to hear from you again. You sure seem patient. Not testing before your AF is late. Good girl :thumbup:.
My boobs are really killing me and I'm still sick. Also getting sharp pangs on the right side from time to time beside my usual pre-AF twinges. Weird.
These better be pregnancy signs or I'll go crazy (if I'm not already :haha:).


----------



## lolasweet

welcome uniquebeauty! 

loloshells, sore nips is a good sign!! are you going to wait to test? 

actually, all you gals are having promising symptoms right now! im trying not to symptom spot, i get all those things every month anyways as PMS. 

Sadie, welcome back! i cant believe your patience!

not going to lie, poas this am. BFN. What was i thinking????


----------



## sadie

Katy78 said:


> These better be pregnancy signs or I'll go crazy (if I'm not already :haha:).

Me too!! FX!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

This mornings test looks pretty much the same, am starting to now think my body is playing huge tricks on me.

We have just had the fiances SA results and from that if I am pregnant, its a miracle. Normal forms and motility are so low, its highly unlikely to happen naturally.

Results and letter gone off to fiances Endocrinologist because his original treatment plan when he thought azoospermia may not be applicable now and we may well have to go ICSI route.

At least if neg I can take my stomach meds for a few months.


----------



## Katy78

*twilliamssbt*, I'm so sorry to hear about your OH's results. Keeping my fingers crossed on both hands an feet for you. Maybe you guys got lucky against all odds, it's been known to happen.


----------



## lolasweet

:hugs:twilliamssbt, sorry to hear about the results, fx'd for you for this time. If you two do have to proceed with ICSI route, at least you know where you stand in the big picture. 

I admire your ability to look at the silver lining!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> *twilliamssbt*, I'm so sorry to hear about your OH's results. Keeping my fingers crossed on both hands an feet for you. Maybe you guys got lucky against all odds, it's been known to happen.


Heres the result hun, normal forms are actually ok, they are 4.3% anything over 4% is ok.

Total count 43.7 x 10^6

Motility A (Progressively Motile) 2.7%
Motility B (Non Linear motilie ) 16%
Motility C (Non Prgressive but move tails) 14.3%
Motility D (Immotile and fail to move) 67%

4.3% Normal Morphology

Ok, 2.7% of 43.7 million is a lot, but when the GP says little to no chance of natural conception, you doubt what the hell your body is doing, particularly with these daft BFP then BFN then BFP is it isn't it.

None of BFP's are doing anything but faint lines, if no AF, will do a digi, but looks like we are well out till fertility specialist sees us, got appointment with fiances Endocrinologist at beginning of August, I so wanted to go back and tell him we did it naturally :nope:


----------



## artsiekat

twilliamssbt - So sorry, hun :hugs: Best of luck, hope you did get that BFP against those odds.


----------



## ebelle

welcome to the club uniquebeauty.

Wow Sadie, can't believe its 10 dpo and you've not tested? I'ld have tested a bunch of times if I were you! Lol!


----------



## ebelle

*hugs* twilliamssbt

Be hopeful, there may be a miracle yet!


----------



## twilliamssbt

lolasweet said:


> :hugs:twilliamssbt, sorry to hear about the results, fx'd for you for this time. If you two do have to proceed with ICSI route, at least you know where you stand in the big picture.
> 
> I admire your ability to look at the silver lining!

It may not have to be ISCI yet, could be IUI, but it also could still be the original plan of HCG injections 3x a week.

Its really annoying that there is not a lot of info online about fertility issues for hypopituitarism patients. When we were told sperm were there, it was an amazing high, now to get the exact figures is a nightmare.

I know it only takes one, but it is seeming like he is positive for a genetic mutuation on AIP chromosome, which also can be responsible for the low amount of viable sperm present.

Blood is being drawn for the DNA test at the same Endocrinology appointment at the beginning of August, our children could be pituitary giants you see.

PS same faint positive on this afternoons sample. Think I am just going to do a digi Sunday / Monday.


----------



## LoloShells

lolasweet said:


> welcome uniquebeauty!
> 
> loloshells, sore nips is a good sign!! are you going to wait to test?
> 
> actually, all you gals are having promising symptoms right now! im trying not to symptom spot, i get all those things every month anyways as PMS.
> 
> Sadie, welcome back! i cant believe your patience!
> 
> not going to lie, poas this am. BFN. What was i thinking????

I was 9 dpo yesterday and tested too so don't be too hard on yourself, lol. 
I think I got it out of my system though and I plan to wait until at least Sunday before poas again.


----------



## artsiekat

Once I start testing, I don't stop until AF comes, so every morning, sometimes in the evening, too. I'm so bad. Trying to wait until 10 dpo before I start everyday! But I might start at 8/9!

twilliamssbt - I'm surprised you'd be getting faint positives without being pregnant. False positives are pretty rare, or the most part. Are all these coming up in the time limit?


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> Once I start testing, I don't stop until AF comes, so every morning, sometimes in the evening, too. I'm so bad. Trying to wait until 10 dpo before I start everyday! But I might start at 8/9!
> 
> twilliamssbt - I'm surprised you'd be getting faint positives without being pregnant. False positives are pretty rare, or the most part. Are all these coming up in the time limit?

Yes, am sick of them now, am off to shop, going to see if I can get hold of a FRER. Probably only stock CB though as its a small pharmacy, we will see x


----------



## twilliamssbt

As predicted, they only had CB digital, and I have a twin pack waiting for day of period and if late.

Can't get one delivered till Saturday, may as well wait till AF due then x


----------



## citymouse

Sorry about the wait and the uncertainty. :/

So my bbs were pretty sensitive last night--all night I was aware of them. They just feel fuller. And I felt some sensations of really light cramping or pressure in my lower abdomen, though of course that could be anything or nothing. And I was basically asleep, so I didn't analyze what I was feeling very well.

I'm thinking about calling up my friend who's getting married in November and telling her to start tracking all of her post-ov symptoms just so she has a baseline. Having done that would have saved me so much wondering. 

:dust: for everyone, I'm off to exercise. :p

(Oh, and now that I've been paying attention... it drives me crazy to notice how many people's "countdown to pregnancy" tickers are totally inaccurate all over the site, LOL.)


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse - Mine's accurate! I always look at them, so I wonder why people don't change the inaccurate ones, too! Maybe they like to see how much their cycle is off from the traditional prediction?

Those are good signs, hope it means a BFP is on the way!


----------



## citymouse

Well, one thing all this inspecting the bbs has taught me is that my right one is slightly bigger than my left.

Perfect! Another thing to obsess about.


----------



## lolasweet

I dont want to freak out...if i look hard enough ??????


----------



## lolasweet

i tried to upload. but i think i just maybe just imagining it. just a faint line. but, i think im just visualizing it too much. never mind~


----------



## LoloShells

citymouse said:


> Well, one thing all this inspecting the bbs has taught me is that my right one is slightly bigger than my left.
> 
> Perfect! Another thing to obsess about.

My right was way bigger than my left! Big enough that they had to put in 50 more cc's in the left one to balance them out lol.

I swear my nipples look darker today. I must be imagining it.


----------



## lolasweet

alright, if i put it on a white piece of paper, in the brightest room in the house. defo something there. I guess ill have to wait till the am. if i get a bfn in the morn, then i know it was a false alarm.


----------



## lolasweet

im pretty sure im going to look back at this and be embarrassed for so clearly loosing my mind. Or sad.....


----------



## LoloShells

lolasweet said:


> im pretty sure im going to look back at this and be embarrassed for so clearly loosing my mind. Or sad.....

Lol we all do it!


----------



## LoloShells

You gotta post a pic so we can obsess too


----------



## lolasweet

how do you make a jpeg smaller?


----------



## LoloShells

Have you tried using ImageShack.com? Just pick the size you want, upload the photo and copy the forum code, then paste it in here


----------



## lolasweet

i wont be upset if you tell me the truth, i need it!
 



Attached Files:







t001.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LoloShells

I think I see something... hard to say


----------



## lolasweet

i know, not getting my hopes up.


----------



## LoloShells

Hope its not evap! Def test again in the morning


----------



## artsiekat

Hun, I definitely see something. Does it have color in person? Definitely test with FMU!!
 



Attached Files:







t001.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5









t001invert.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## citymouse

artsiekat said:


> Hun, I definitely see something. Does it have color in person? Definitely test with FMU!!

Oh, I see the glow on the inverted image! 

:dust: Test tomorrow morning!


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> Hun, I definitely see something. Does it have color in person? Definitely test with FMU!!

Artsikat, can I ask what program you are using to invert, yours is much better than the one I am using. x


----------



## artsiekat

It's GIMP!

https://www.gimp.org/

It a completely free opensource version of photoshop. If you don't know photoshop, there could be a bit of a learning curve.

If you open a photo, go to the top bar click COLORS - INVERT

On the none inverted one, I did a basic white balance adjustment using the auto tool.

For that click COLORS - AUTO - WHITE BALANCE

Should make it easy for you and the program does tons of useful stuff!


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> It's GIMP!
> 
> https://www.gimp.org/
> 
> It a completely free opensource version of photoshop. If you don't know photoshop, there could be a bit of a learning curve.
> 
> If you open a photo, go to the top bar click COLORS - INVERT
> 
> On the none inverted one, I did a basic white balance adjustment using the auto tool.
> 
> For that click COLORS - AUTO - WHITE BALANCE
> 
> Should make it easy for you and the program does tons of useful stuff!

I do know photoshop, got copy but my disc drive is a bit bust and being very selective in what it will load, can only download software atm, thats fantastic thank you very much x


----------



## lolasweet

i couldent wait till tomorrow morning, so i tested again, just now. its brighter i think! came up first two minutes, although didn't get that much darker after that. think this is it?????
 



Attached Files:







test2cor.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## citymouse

I can't tell! I'm sorry! But I believe you, LOL.


----------



## LoloShells

I can see it, I'm jealous, I would kill for a faint line


----------



## artsiekat

I definitely see it hun! OMG, it looks like you have a BFP!! I want to see tomorrow's FMU one, too!

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test2cor.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 5









test2corinvert.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ebelle

I see it too!!!! Hope its the beginning of your BFP!


----------



## Katy78

*lolasweet*, I definitely see something there :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:. And I'm sure you can see it even better in person.


citymouse said:


> Well, one thing all this inspecting the bbs has taught me is that my right one is slightly bigger than my left.
> 
> Perfect! Another thing to obsess about.

My left breast is slightly bigger than the right one. I'm fine with it now, I can hardly tell if I look hard, but it had a huge influence ob my self-esteem as a teenager. The difference was very noticable at the time (or at least I thought so).

*LoloShells*, I was wondering (if I'm too blunt, please say so), how do implants effect breastfeeding? I would say it's not possible as the implants are placed over the breast tissue. Does milk production have to be supressed?

I'm still having "pregnancy signs" but I'm too terrified I'm not pregnant and in no hurry to test. My bbs are bigger and I'm feeling nauseous. I even felt vomit in my throat and I've been feeling bloated in the evening (no constipation though).


----------



## LoloShells

Ive decided I'm not pregnant. I think I just have a bladder/kidney infection. There's just too much uncomfortableness in my bladder/uterus area. I have kidney pain today so I put 2 and 2 together.(I've had kidney stones since I was 16 so I'm well acquainted with kidney pain)


----------



## LoloShells

I've been told there's no reason I couldn't breastfeed. The implants are actually below the muscle. I couldn't breast feed when I didn't have implants though so I'm not expecting much.


----------



## sadie

ebelle said:


> welcome to the club uniquebeauty.
> 
> Wow Sadie, can't believe its 10 dpo and you've not tested? I'ld have tested a bunch of times if I were you! Lol!

Its funny that while reading these posts, i became tempted to go out and buy some tests. Part of me isnt getting my hopes up because clomid might have made me O early, but i am not sure. Im new to bbt and so I dont have a totally accurate view of this cycle. I had major O pains on july3 and a dark opk on the evening of the 3rd but wasnt with oh until the next morning when we dtd. Chances are slim, i think. 

I have no symptoms except that im bloated and i am becoming cranky. Also crampy now and then but that was throughout this entire cycle maybe due to the clomid.



oh well.


----------



## lolasweet

Alright, update on my FMU test. It came the same as yesterdays. three tests with the faintest lines, one of the tests line was stronger, could be seen without trying hard. 

I am inclined to think that they are evaps, just cause i really dont want to get my hopes up. I haver never had an evap before, all my 100's of other tests have clearly been BFN's, couldent even stretch it. so..... i guess ill just have to wait like everyone else!:cry:

katy78, implants dont affect breast feeding at all. years ago, due to the placement and the material inside the implants, it would have, but now adays, they are filled with saline, and the placement is below the muscle tissue, not affecting the glands at all. 

One of my boobs is noticable bigger too, as well as the nip. Never bothered me, but i wouldent mind upgrading from my size AA. Its hard to find sexy bra's in the the youth section!!!!:dohh:

Sadie, let my posts be a lesson to you, if you are thinking on testing early. It will just confuse you!!!:wacko:


----------



## sadie

I actually bought two and tried it as soon as i got home. Afterwards, i read the box and in italian it seems to say that it is to be used on the day you are late. Whatever.
I feel like my period is coing, but isnt that what being prego feels like too? So i just wasted some money. 
Agan, i most likely Oed before i even got to see my OH...... Next cycle should be a good one.


----------



## twilliamssbt

lolasweet said:


> Alright, update on my FMU test. It came the same as yesterdays. three tests with the faintest lines, one of the tests line was stronger, could be seen without trying hard.
> 
> I am inclined to think that they are evaps, just cause i really dont want to get my hopes up. I haver never had an evap before, all my 100's of other tests have clearly been BFN's, couldent even stretch it. so..... i guess ill just have to wait like everyone else!:cry:
> 
> katy78, implants dont affect breast feeding at all. years ago, due to the placement and the material inside the implants, it would have, but now adays, they are filled with saline, and the placement is below the muscle tissue, not affecting the glands at all.
> 
> One of my boobs is noticable bigger too, as well as the nip. Never bothered me, but i wouldent mind upgrading from my size AA. Its hard to find sexy bra's in the the youth section!!!!:dohh:
> 
> Sadie, let my posts be a lesson to you, if you are thinking on testing early. It will just confuse you!!!:wacko:

TBH thats what I think mine are now, if proper BFP's, they would get darker and darker. 

What brand are the sticks you are using, these are One Step, the first day I used them, and the second they were all BFN, then on one sample late on I got 2 BFP, then faint lines after. Convinced now they are evaps.


----------



## artsiekat

Aww lola and twilliamssbt - you ladies aren't out til AF comes, hang in there! Evaps really shouldn't show within the 10 minute time frame.

Check out this link for an interesting viewpoint behind this, I don't know if it'll help, but it has pictures!

https://www.peeonastick.com/falsepos.html

My left breast is slightly bigger than my right. As a teenager I would constantly make my mom look at them and complain and she would call me crazy! :haha: It did not help my self-esteem at all. Now I wear I 34G(I know, they're insane!) and you really can't notice one bigger than the other, obviously! :haha: But I always notice my left fills out my bras more than my right.


----------



## sadie

Now i am starting to ss. Cervix is mid range, soft, wet. I have what looks like a small amount of blood on my panties. And i am tired, but thats because i am sneezing a catching a cold. Damn. i feel like crap. Nap time at 3:45 pm.


----------



## sadie

LoloShells said:


> Ive decided I'm not pregnant. I think I just have a bladder/kidney infection. There's just too much uncomfortableness in my bladder/uterus area. I have kidney pain today so I put 2 and 2 together.(I've had kidney stones since I was 16 so I'm well acquainted with kidney pain)


Be positive! There is still a good chance!


----------



## citymouse

Sadie, how many dpo are you?

Everybody hang in there! A lot of women don't get bfps until after missed periods.

I was woken up with mild cramps last night, in my right side. Not my normal week-before-period cramps, because they were concentrated in one spot and two days later past ov than I've had them. However, that could easily not mean a thing. One of the reasons it was so important for me to ttc was that I've had weird cramps since a few months after I went off the pill. So it could all be signs of worsening endo or cysts or whatever.

That said, while I'm not being overly optimistic, I'm not being a straight-up pessimist either. 

Oh, and my cm is yellow even when my urine is clear, but that's probably the b-vitamins. Anybody else on b-vits?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Still no sign of AF for me, lets hope it stays that way.
Although.. Has anyone ever had a 'feeling downstairs' that AF is arriving very soon?
I can't quite explain the feeling, it's more along the lines of needing to pee all the time! :wacko:. I'm 10 DPO x


----------



## artsiekat

Uniquebeauty - I get pressure in my uterus area right before AF, but I imagine that pressure could be there when pregnant, as well.

citymouse - hope you don't have worsening endo or cysts, Fxed for you, hun! I've read that yellow CM is a good symptom of pregnancy, too.


----------



## sadie

I am 11 dpo if i use july 4 as my O day.


----------



## LoloShells

UniqueBeauty said:


> Still no sign of AF for me, lets hope it stays that way.
> Although.. Has anyone ever had a 'feeling downstairs' that AF is arriving very soon?
> I can't quite explain the feeling, it's more along the lines of needing to pee all the time! :wacko:. I'm 10 DPO x

This is what I'm feeling. That's why I think I have a bladder infection. I used a home pee test for uti but its negative. I'm not sure if a bladder infection shows on a uti test?


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of AF for me, lets hope it stays that way.
> Although.. Has anyone ever had a 'feeling downstairs' that AF is arriving very soon?
> I can't quite explain the feeling, it's more along the lines of needing to pee all the time! :wacko:. I'm 10 DPO x
> 
> This is what I'm feeling. That's why I think I have a bladder infection. I used a home pee test for uti but its negative. I'm not sure if a bladder infection shows on a uti test?Click to expand...

I have this sort of feeling, too, and I had it last month. Pretty sure it's not an infection because it went away after AF came. But the fact that I had it last month and the :witch: got me means that for me, at least, it's not a clear symptom.

Thanks, artsiekat. I've never been diagnosed with either of those things, but the fact that after being on hormonal bcp for a long time and then going off of it, symptoms slowly started appearing made me think something might be up. My mom had a hysterectomy at age 35 due to endometriosis, though as far as I know my sister doesn't have it. Not seriously, anyway. 

Anyway, at this point it's just a possibility, not something I'm freaking out about. I do wish we'd started earlier, but oh well. DH wasn't ready and he would have resented it. He's still not totally ready but he's resigned. 

I just keep trying to tell myself: no matter how long it takes to have a baby, when I do have one, I'll be so glad it took however long to get THAT baby, and I won't want it to have happened any other way. Even though it's hard from this side of the process.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm pretty sure it's AF on its way :dohh:
But it also feels kind of tight and full, but no bloating or cramps. :wacko:


----------



## lolasweet

okay, big breath... got my :bfp:

just bought a first responce hpt, spend 20$ at a drugstore, but the best $ i spent!

defo BFP! no doubts about it, ill post a pic when i get home from work!!!


----------



## citymouse

lolasweet said:


> okay, big breath... got my :bfp:
> 
> just bought a first responce hpt, spend 20$ at a drugstore, but the best $ i spent!
> 
> defo BFP! no doubts about it, ill post a pic when i get home from work!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## artsiekat

lolasweet said:


> okay, big breath... got my :bfp:
> 
> just bought a first responce hpt, spend 20$ at a drugstore, but the best $ i spent!
> 
> defo BFP! no doubts about it, ill post a pic when i get home from work!!!

OMG, yay!! :happydance::happydance: Congrats, momma!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

lolasweet said:


> okay, big breath... got my :bfp:
> 
> just bought a first responce hpt, spend 20$ at a drugstore, but the best $ i spent!
> 
> defo BFP! no doubts about it, ill post a pic when i get home from work!!!

Congrats! :happydance:
Care to share your symptoms? :flower: x


----------



## TTC190810

OMG!!! Congratulations Lolasweet! I am so pleased for you! Pictures pls, it's so strange that your at work, lol! It's 10pm in the uk and I'm sat in my Pj's, lol. 

I know I have been quiet but I feel a little bit behind on you guys! But I think you have all been doin fantastic this month! I love the fact we are ttc buddies! It's been so funny readin through some posts! I think it really helps to have people to laugh and joke with in tww! 

By the sounds of it their might be another few bfps on the way! Fingers and toes crossed and lots of baby dust to you all! 

As for me, I think I'm ovulating, well over the past couple of days, so lots of bd'ing! But I'm only going from what my body is telling me!

Once again congrats Lolasweet. Hope you have an amazingly happy and healthy none months! This news just put a smile on my face before bed!

Xx


----------



## lolasweet

Thank you everyone for your heartfelt congrats! :flower:

I am pretty stoked about it, considering two days ago i made an appt with my GYN cause i was approaching the 1 year mark in two weeks, to discuss going on clomid. 

uniquebeauty, you asked about symptoms? well you tell you the truth, i get pretty close to preg symptoms every month, so much that i was always shocked to see AF... but a few things stand out now that i can let myself think about them. Starting 3 dpo (i know way early) i felt fine all day, then i would come home from work and be sick, dizzy and lightheaded for 2 hours, then would go away. 5 dpo, i woke up from sleep with stabbing pain on my left ovary area, i had pain in my ovaries all week but thats nothing new. Starting 8 dpo, my uterus feels full, kinda hard? and the weirdest is i can smell everything!

now the pic!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## artsiekat

What a beautiful positive! Thank you for sharing your symptoms! I woke up the other day and walked in the kitchen and said, "Wow, it really smells in here, not bad, kinda like last night's dinner. Just really, really stronger than last night!"

And hubby says, "I don't smell anything." and I started getting super excited, then he walks back into the kitchen and says, "Oh yeah, it does smell strong in here actually. I think I forgot to start the dishwasher." Crushed. :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Crystal clear! Are you really just 10 dpo?

Happy and healthy nine months for you!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

lolasweet said:


> Thank you everyone for your heartfelt congrats! :flower:
> 
> I am pretty stoked about it, considering two days ago i made an appt with my GYN cause i was approaching the 1 year mark in two weeks, to discuss going on clomid.
> 
> uniquebeauty, you asked about symptoms? well you tell you the truth, i get pretty close to preg symptoms every month, so much that i was always shocked to see AF... but a few things stand out now that i can let myself think about them. Starting 3 dpo (i know way early) i felt fine all day, then i would come home from work and be sick, dizzy and lightheaded for 2 hours, then would go away. 5 dpo, i woke up from sleep with stabbing pain on my left ovary area, i had pain in my ovaries all week but thats nothing new. Starting 8 dpo, my uterus feels full, kinda hard? and the weirdest is i can smell everything!
> 
> now the pic!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you! :hugs:
That's really made me feel more positive, although i won't get my hopes up too soon. I'm 10 DPO and my uterus is also feeling full, hard and slightly tight when I'm stood up and walking around. I feel really light headed most of the time when i stand up, but then again maybe I'm actually just standing up too fast half the time :haha:


----------



## lolasweet

artsiekat, you can still have smelled something stronger still. It might not be a symptom, i have always had a sensitive sniffer, but i just noticed it A LOT more, someone told me its linked to estrogen. 

I really think i am 10 dpo citymouse. I posted my OPK's on one of the earlier pages, and it defiantly has my O date on tuesday, july 4th.


----------



## lolasweet

FYI my IC was a BFN this morning, i guess my hcg creeps up in the afternoon??


----------



## artsiekat

lolasweet said:


> FYI my IC was a BFN this morning, i guess my hcg creeps up in the afternoon??

Well, hcg doubles fairly quickly early in pregnancy, so it's a good sign if it doubled that quickly that you got a good positive. Slow rising HCG is a sign of ectopic.

Another reason why it could rise so fast in one day is twins! Wouldn't that be amazing?


----------



## citymouse

UniqueBeauty said:


> I feel really light headed most of the time when i stand up, but then again maybe I'm actually just standing up too fast half the time :haha:

I'm thinking, hmm... I was light-headed running up the stairs the other day. Maybe because I was running up stairs, LOL.


----------



## lolasweet

citymouse said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel really light headed most of the time when i stand up, but then again maybe I'm actually just standing up too fast half the time :haha:
> 
> I'm thinking, hmm... I was light-headed running up the stairs the other day. Maybe because I was running up stairs, LOL.Click to expand...

:laugh2: you never know citymouse!

haha twins, arsietkat, you are funny!


----------



## sadie

Going to bedn it is 1:30 oam. Ive gone to the bathroom and it seems as af is coming 4 days early!?! First time ever in my life. Might this be due to my first cycle of clomid?? So confused.


----------



## citymouse

Hope not, Sadie! 

I don't know much about clomid but I wouldn't be surprised--it's pretty powerful stuff, right? 

Anyway, hope you wake up :witch:-less!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and my obsessiveness might die down a little. I just got a pile of work dumped on me. So I should be able to last til Wednesday (12 dpo) without going insane. Here's hoping!


----------



## ebelle

lolasweet said:


> okay, big breath... got my :bfp:
> 
> just bought a first responce hpt, spend 20$ at a drugstore, but the best $ i spent!
> 
> defo BFP! no doubts about it, ill post a pic when i get home from work!!!

Congrats!!!! Yay! BFP on our thread!!!


----------



## ebelle

lolasweet, that is really a beautiful bfp! Congrats again!

sadie - I'm on clomid too, been on 50 mg for past 3 cycles and this current one. I've not noticed it making AF come sooner. If anything, it has prolonged my LP. So don't give up just yet!

citymouse - I'm also hoping having to travel next week for business will let me hold off poas until when I get back on Sunday... I've resolved not to bring a hpt with me so I won't be tempted to test!


----------



## ebelle

sadie said:


> Going to bedn it is 1:30 oam. Ive gone to the bathroom and it seems as af is coming 4 days early!?! First time ever in my life. Might this be due to my first cycle of clomid?? So confused.

Oh and sadie, aren't you like 10 or 11 dpo now? maybe its implantation spotting?


----------



## Katy78

OMG, our first :bfp:!!! :happydance:
Congratulation, *lolasweet* :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:!!!
It's a beautiful positive.
I hope your pregnancy is uneventful and you get a healthy beautiful baby 8 months from now (or maybe two babies :winkwink:).

*sadie*, I really hope you had implantation bleeding and not early AF.



citymouse said:


> I just keep trying to tell myself: no matter how long it takes to have a baby, when I do have one, I'll be so glad it took however long to get THAT baby, and I won't want it to have happened any other way. Even though it's hard from this side of the process.

I'm totally thinking that too, I'm sure we're all going to feel that way soon, when we get our BFPs, followed by the most beautiful babies in the world 8 months later O:).

Still no AF for me but I don't dare test yet. Still nauseous daily, mostly in the evening, some in the morning. I think this is it but so afraid I'm wrong. I've been wrong before.


----------



## sadie

ebelle said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Going to bedn it is 1:30 oam. Ive gone to the bathroom and it seems as af is coming 4 days early!?! First time ever in my life. Might this be due to my first cycle of clomid?? So confused.
> 
> Oh and sadie, aren't you like 10 or 11 dpo now? maybe its implantation spotting?Click to expand...

Yes, thats about right. I was hoping that too, but i dont know what is considered too much bleeding for it to be implantation. I didnt have much, but still. And today i used a tampon and there was just a small spot of blood after 6 hours of use. Time will tell. 

A woman on another thread said clomid is known to shorten cycles. I dont know if that is true or not. I did have lots of pangs and twinges throughout this entire cycle. 

Its so annoying. First we go through so much emotion just trying to get prego, then we have to hope to not miscarry. Im 41 so i do have soe things against me even though my quality and quantity is great. Annoying.

I have a 55 year old friend here and she told me that 30 years ago, they were just as frustrated trying to get pregnant. I thought that was interesting. From afar, it seems as if my elders had it easier tho my mom did lose a child after carrying full term....


----------



## sadie

Woooohoooooooo!!!! Congrats!




lolasweet said:


> Thank you everyone for your heartfelt congrats! :flower:
> 
> I am pretty stoked about it, considering two days ago i made an appt with my GYN cause i was approaching the 1 year mark in two weeks, to discuss going on clomid.
> 
> uniquebeauty, you asked about symptoms? well you tell you the truth, i get pretty close to preg symptoms every month, so much that i was always shocked to see AF... but a few things stand out now that i can let myself think about them. Starting 3 dpo (i know way early) i felt fine all day, then i would come home from work and be sick, dizzy and lightheaded for 2 hours, then would go away. 5 dpo, i woke up from sleep with stabbing pain on my left ovary area, i had pain in my ovaries all week but thats nothing new. Starting 8 dpo, my uterus feels full, kinda hard? and the weirdest is i can smell everything!
> 
> now the pic!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Katy, definitely hoping this is it for you! 

So... I think I might be thinking about the tww a little too much. I'm at the point where as I sleep, I am vaguely aware of symptoms. Like I felt like I had a really mild cramp again last night? I think? I mean, who knows! I was asleep!

And I've always had incredibly vivid dreams, but the past couple of nights take the cake. Two nights ago my dream was populated with rabbits... I'd be doing something and notice a rabbit wearing a necklace. Or I looked out a window and saw a bunch of topiaries shaped like bunny ears.

And last night's was the best. I had just gotten out my box of pregnancy tests when MIL bursts in and sees them and goes insane with excitement. So I grab one and run away. And the whole next part of the dream was trying to find a place to do a pg test away from MIL. :shock: It was a weird test, too. You had to stir a bunch of your hair around in this little cup. But I got a bfp, LOL!


----------



## ebelle

citymouse said:


> Katy, definitely hoping this is it for you!
> 
> So... I think I might be thinking about the tww a little too much. I'm at the point where as I sleep, I am vaguely aware of symptoms. Like I felt like I had a really mild cramp again last night? I think? I mean, who knows! I was asleep!
> 
> And I've always had incredibly vivid dreams, but the past couple of nights take the cake. Two nights ago my dream was populated with rabbits... I'd be doing something and notice a rabbit wearing a necklace. Or I looked out a window and saw a bunch of topiaries shaped like bunny ears.
> 
> And last night's was the best. I had just gotten out my box of pregnancy tests when MIL bursts in and sees them and goes insane with excitement. So I grab one and run away. And the whole next part of the dream was trying to find a place to do a pg test away from MIL. :shock: It was a weird test, too. You had to stir a bunch of your hair around in this little cup. But I got a bfp, LOL!

hahaha ! that has got to be the funniest vivid dream i have ever heard! 

maybe u will be getting your bfp soon. just dont be going around putting hair in cups!


----------



## LoloShells

I had 4, count em, 4 sex dreams last night! Sheesh! Maybe that's tmi but it just seems really strange to me. I'm no stranger to the occasional sex dream but 4 in one night? Yikes!


----------



## sadie

Fun night of sleep!

I just had a tiny bit more of spotting. 2 days now, extremely light. Hardly nothing to speak of, yet i have a feeling af will show, though i dont have the symptoms.
Ok. Goodnight all. Happy sunday!


----------



## Katy78

OK, test was negative. If I was pregnant, it would be positive by now. My body and mind are playing tricks on me. I guess I'm waiting for AF to arrive and calling my doctor when she does. I hope that's soon.


----------



## LoloShells

A lot of people don't get a positive until after their period is expected.


----------



## sadie

BBT dropped 1.1 degrees. Here comes AF. Im out, but as I originally thought, i Oed on july 3 before i was even with OH. In fact ff says that i Oed on july 2, which would be two days before i was with OH. Clomid messed up my chances for that cycle. Anyone know what the dotted red lines mean, rather than when they are not 'dotted? ----- like that? However, i am not discouraged! Try again in 2 weeks! 


FX for everyone!


----------



## artsiekat

sadie, that's a big temp drop, I'm sorry, hun. :hugs:

I feel a lot better today after feeling awful yesterday, well, I woke up feeling better anyway. It's still early. Got a BFN, but only 8 dpo, so it's still really early.

Fxed for you ladies! :dust: Many of us are getting close to finding out.


----------



## babygirlhall

Af due today but no show yet, tested bfn this morning so im out! I dont in the slightest feel pregnant. I have a appointment tomorrow at frenchay so should get some more meds, onto the next cycle i guess. Just waiting for af now...


----------



## citymouse

Katy78 and Babygirlhall, it's not over until the :witch: gets you! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## B&LsMom

I had some vivid dreams last night--maybe I can add that to my very small list of symptoms--I still have a little ways to go before testing as I'm only 6dpo today!


----------



## LoloShells

I dreamt last night that I was very pregnant, and I got to touch my large bump. Baby was very low and it felt amazing. I miss it now that I'm awake :(


----------



## jensengirl

So ladies I'm out...got af June 14th four days earlier than expected. If u start another thread for those others who were paid a visit by the witch I will follow:) now on 100mg of clomid cd 4 to 8, hopefully side effects are bearable!!


----------



## jensengirl

*CONGRATS LOLA!!! So thrilled for you*


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> I dreamt last night that I was very pregnant, and I got to touch my large bump. Baby was very low and it felt amazing. I miss it now that I'm awake :(

Even before I wanted kids, I would have baby dreams, and in my dreams I always loved my babies and thought they were so cool.


----------



## artsiekat

jensengirl, sorry to hear the :witch: got you. Best of luck next cycle, hun.

I wish I could count vivid dreams as a symptom, as I have them almost every night. Very vivid dreams, usually more than one. Have all my life.


----------



## lolasweet

Jensengirl, sorry AF got you, hopefully next round!

im stalking the thread, my fx'd are crossed for all you ladies!


----------



## citymouse

lolasweet said:


> Jensengirl, sorry AF got you, hopefully next round!
> 
> im stalking the thread, my fx'd are crossed for all you ladies!

Yay! You can be our mascot.


----------



## Katy78

*jensengirl*, I'm so sorry, girl :cry:.
But on the bright side - AF came early. You know where you stand and you're starting your next cycle early. As for me, I have no idea where I am, when AF is coming and my long desired BFP is delayed again.
*sadie*, anything new?
*babygirlhall*, I know exactly how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## ebelle

artsiekat said:


> jensengirl, sorry to hear the :witch: got you. Best of luck next cycle, hun.
> 
> I wish I could count vivid dreams as a symptom, as I have them almost every night. Very vivid dreams, usually more than one. Have all my life.

I've been having vivid dreams for the past few nights. Am wondering if it really is a symptom.

Half of TTW almost gone... another half to go!

(Uber proud that I've yet to test!)


----------



## artsiekat

ebelle said:


> artsiekat said:
> 
> 
> jensengirl, sorry to hear the :witch: got you. Best of luck next cycle, hun.
> 
> I wish I could count vivid dreams as a symptom, as I have them almost every night. Very vivid dreams, usually more than one. Have all my life.
> 
> I've been having vivid dreams for the past few nights. Am wondering if it really is a symptom.
> 
> Half of TTW almost gone... another half to go!
> 
> (Uber proud that I've yet to test!)Click to expand...

I'm proud you haven't tested, either! Wish I had your self-control! :haha:

I think if you don't normally have vivid dreams, then it's a pretty good sign!


----------



## sadie

Katy78 said:


> *jensengirl*, I'm so sorry, girl :cry:.
> But on the bright side - AF came early. You know where you stand and you're starting your next cycle early. As for me, I have no idea where I am, when AF is coming and my long desired BFP is delayed again.
> *sadie*, anything new?
> *babygirlhall*, I know exactly how you feel. :hugs:


Thanks for asking! Af kicked in yesterday, after 2 days of spotting. Clomid made everything happen early this month. I Oed before I even got to see my OH. Oh well. Now clomid.... I am prescribed days 5-9 but want to take it earlier to increase my chances. My eggs are good and in abundance, so i am tempter to increase my luck of something sticking. I know i should follow doctors orders, but...... 

On another note, yesterday morning my temp was 97.1. Today is was 98! What a crazy spike. And oh, the cramps.... Nightmare!!!!


----------



## sadie

artsiekat said:


> sadie, that's a big temp drop, I'm sorry, hun. :hugs:
> 
> I feel a lot better today after feeling awful yesterday, well, I woke up feeling better anyway. It's still early. Got a BFN, but only 8 dpo, so it's still really early.
> 
> Fxed for you ladies! :dust: Many of us are getting close to finding out.


Yes, definitely too early to test!! Save your money and the letdown! Wait a few more days. 

My temp always drops dramatically when af is coming. Its an excellent indicator for me. But today it shot up 0.9 deg f. Strange? FX for you gals!


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie, that's strange that it shot up! Did you wake up a lot in the night or take it at a different time?

Mine always drops, too. Usually the day of AF or right before.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm pretty sure the :witch: is on her way. I'm tired cold and hungry today... all I want is my warm bed and some tacos lol.


----------



## citymouse

Hi, all!

I'm 10 dpo today... I have had the weirdest cramping for like two days now. Twinges and pressure, mostly on my right side, but this morning, more twinges on my left side. One sharp, short cramp while stretching this morning, low on the right side.

Actually considered poas this morning but made myself just pee to get rid of the temptation. DH has a big meeting today and didn't need to get woken up at 6 am to deal with a bfp _or_ bfn, lol. Last month af came at 11 dpo so the clock is ticking anyway! 

The bottom line for me is, if I get a bfn this month, there is no point in watching for symptoms at all because my body is clearly just having its own little party.

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## sadie

artsiekat said:


> Sadie, that's strange that it shot up! Did you wake up a lot in the night or take it at a different time?
> 
> Mine always drops, too. Usually the day of AF or right before.

Actually, i did wake up in the middle of the night, but i thought it was early on, like 2 am. I wont count it and will see what happens tmrw morning.

I want some tacos, too!!


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse - I often feel like my body just likes to see how worked up it can get me trying to predict every little twinge! Trying to take a rest and not worry so much about it.

I want tacos, also! Taco party!

My butt is sore, it's weird. I haven't down any strength training in a week and not a lot more active that my daily walks. Don't know what it's sore from. My whole lower back, hips area feels achy, but my left butt cheek is surprisingly sore! My right, only slightly. I think I'm going crazy!


----------



## LoloShells

Lol sore butt cheeks... definitely a new one.


----------



## artsiekat

LoloShells said:


> Lol sore butt cheeks... definitely a new one.

Yeah, who needs to spot the expected pregnancy symptoms? I like to think outside the box! :haha:


----------



## hoppinforbabe

got af today :( Not fair!!!!!!! had spotting on day 9 and 10dpo argg so annoying!!


----------



## citymouse

hoppinforbabe said:


> got af today :( Not fair!!!!!!! had spotting on day 9 and 10dpo argg so annoying!!

Oh, sorry! :nope:

Artsiekat, LOL at your sore butt! 

A story I would never tell anywhere but here: yesterday we were just hanging around the house, so I wasn't wearing a bra. I looked down and noticed I had a spot of wetness right SMACK on my left nipple. I sort of held my hands in front of myself to pass DH and go investigate in the bathroom. Then I notice it's kind of dried, and I look down, and there's a spot of wetness right SMACK where my right nipple is. And I'm like, what??? 

Commence obsessive boob-squeezing. Then finally realize that I probably had water on my hands and brushed them against the part of my shirt sticking out the farthest: aka, the nipple. :blush:

I mean, come on! I've never been this crazy about anything in my entire life. No wonder DH thinks I'm insane.

Today I keep thinking, "I should be tired. If I were pregnant, I'd be tired. I'll just go take a nap and see if I'm tired." :sleep: I took a nap, but I still don't know if I'm really tired. 

Oh, and I woke up stuffy-nosed the other day, yay! But DH is all stuffy today, and I'm like, no! You can't have that! That's my pregnancy symptom!


----------



## B&LsMom

citymouse said:


> hoppinforbabe said:
> 
> 
> got af today :( Not fair!!!!!!! had spotting on day 9 and 10dpo argg so annoying!!
> 
> Oh, sorry! :nope:
> 
> Artsiekat, LOL at your sore butt!
> 
> A story I would never tell anywhere but here: yesterday we were just hanging around the house, so I wasn't wearing a bra. I looked down and noticed I had a spot of wetness right SMACK on my left nipple. I sort of held my hands in front of myself to pass DH and go investigate in the bathroom. Then I notice it's kind of dried, and I look down, and there's a spot of wetness right SMACK where my right nipple is. And I'm like, what???
> 
> Commence obsessive boob-squeezing. Then finally realize that I probably had water on my hands and brushed them against the part of my shirt sticking out the farthest: aka, the nipple. :blush:
> 
> I mean, come on! I've never been this crazy about anything in my entire life. No wonder DH thinks I'm insane.
> 
> Today I keep thinking, "I should be tired. If I were pregnant, I'd be tired. I'll just go take a nap and see if I'm tired." :sleep: I took a nap, but I still don't know if I'm really tired.
> 
> Oh, and I woke up stuffy-nosed the other day, yay! But DH is all stuffy today, and I'm like, no! You can't have that! That's my pregnancy symptom!Click to expand...

haha "that's my pregnancy symptom" too funny!!


----------



## Katy78

*sadie*, *hoppinforbabe* - :hugs: :hugs: for you because AF kicked in. But I envy you anyway, because I'm still waiting for her to show up and probably will for a few more days. And this extra waiting is no fun as many of you know.

*artsiekat*, *citymouse*, awesome symptoms :winkwink:. Made me laugh.

I'm thinking I'm probably having an anovulatory cycle. Till now I thought that you don't have PMS-like symptoms if you don't ovulate. But I found some articles on the internet that said otherwise. Supposedly, if you don't ovulate and therefore don't have extra progesterone in your system, estrogen can kick in harder and cause very strong symptoms like sore enlarged bbs and other stuff. Jeez. Hormones going haywire :dohh:...

I never temped before because my periods were always regular and I had a pretty good idea when I was ovulating. Well, not any more. My body and mind started messing with me we started TTC. So temping might be a good idea.
I don't have a basal thermometer and I can't get it at a pharmacy. Is a regular digital thermometer good enough? I know it's not as accurate but would it do? Also, I'm often waking up in the middle of the night and going to the toilet. And waking up at 5 am and not managing to fall back asleep till 6.20 when I have to get up for work. Does that make it impossible to temp?

:dust: to all of you still hoping for a BFP


----------



## sadie

Im like clockwork too, but its cool using the thermometer and seeing the fluctuations.
I bought a basal and had a regular one at home. For me, they both showed the same data, but no one is the same. Can u buy one off of amazon?? It helps acurately pinpoint your o day and it tells me exactly when o is coming, with a few hours of advanced notice.

Also, if you always wake at five, take your temp always at five! 

Good luck! 

Im happy af is here. But seriously, which day is day one?!?! I used a tampon on what was day one simply because TMI. There was a lot when i wiped. Not just spotting. That was sunday. Monday, the cramps came in full force, more bleedig that on sunday. And now today is tuesday and the same stuff..... I have to start clomid on day 5.


----------



## sadie

citymouse said:


> hoppinforbabe said:
> 
> 
> got af today :( Not fair!!!!!!! had spotting on day 9 and 10dpo argg so annoying!!
> 
> Oh, sorry! :nope:
> 
> Artsiekat, LOL at your sore butt!
> 
> A story I would never tell anywhere but here: yesterday we were just hanging around the house, so I wasn't wearing a bra. I looked down and noticed I had a spot of wetness right SMACK on my left nipple. I sort of held my hands in front of myself to pass DH and go investigate in the bathroom. Then I notice it's kind of dried, and I look down, and there's a spot of wetness right SMACK where my right nipple is. And I'm like, what???
> 
> Commence obsessive boob-squeezing. Then finally realize that I probably had water on my hands and brushed them against the part of my shirt sticking out the farthest: aka, the nipple. :blush:
> 
> I mean, come on! I've never been this crazy about anything in my entire life. No wonder DH thinks I'm insane.
> 
> Today I keep thinking, "I should be tired. If I were pregnant, I'd be tired. I'll just go take a nap and see if I'm tired." :sleep: I took a nap, but I still don't know if I'm really tired.
> 
> Oh, and I woke up stuffy-nosed the other day, yay! But DH is all stuffy today, and I'm like, no! You can't have that! That's my pregnancy symptom!Click to expand...

Both of you are very funny!!


----------



## Katy78

sadie said:


> Im like clockwork too, but its cool using the thermometer and seeing the fluctuations.
> I bought a basal and had a regular one at home. For me, they both showed the same data, but no one is the same. Can u buy one off of amazon?? It helps acurately pinpoint your o day and it tells me exactly when o is coming, with a few hours of advanced notice.
> 
> Also, if you always wake at five, take your temp always at five!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Im happy af is here. But seriously, which day is day one?!?! I used a tampon on what was day one simply because TMI. There was a lot when i wiped. Not just spotting. That was sunday. Monday, the cramps came in full force, more bleedig that on sunday. And now today is tuesday and the same stuff..... I have to start clomid on day 5.

I don't always wake up at the same time, that's the problem. For example, today I woke up at 6 am. And I was thinking of buying the thermometer off amazon but we don't have a credit card. We have a friend that lets us borrow his but we prefer not to. 

I'd say your CD 1 was Sunday. Even if the flow was light, if it was more than spotting, it's AF imo.


----------



## LoloShells

Day one is your first day of full flow... basically the first day you would need to wear a tampon.


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - I got mine off ebay for $7 with free shipping. If you can, I would get it.

My symptoms are all gone this morning! Feeling the TWW loss of hope, thinking I'm not pregnant after all. Why do we all put ourselves through this?

Sadie - if it was bleeding and not just spotting, then Sunday would be CD1. Good luck on your next cycle, hun.


----------



## citymouse

I hope you're wrong, Katy! Fingers still crossed for you.

Artsiekat, my symptoms all but went away yesterday morning. Then I had a brief wave of cramps around lunch, and minor ones in the evening.

Today is 11 dpo for me... Af came this day last month, mid-morning... So far, no sign! Couldn't test because DH's big meeting got moved to today. Don't want him thinking about babies (or depressed wife) under pressure.


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse said:


> I hope you're wrong, Katy! Fingers still crossed for you.
> 
> Artsiekat, my symptoms all but went away yesterday morning. Then I had a brief wave of cramps around lunch, and minor ones in the evening.
> 
> Today is 11 dpo for me... Af came this day last month, mid-morning... So far, no sign! Couldn't test because DH's big meeting got moved to today. Don't want him thinking about babies (or depressed wife) under pressure.

Really hope you get your BFP!

I feel a bit better now after a shower and cuddles with hubby before he left for work. I shouldn't be allowed to post when I first wake up. I'm a grump-butt.

Are you going to try to test tonight or are you just going to wait until tomorrow morning? Hope AF stays away!


----------



## citymouse

Probably wait until tomorrow morning... If given the opportunity, that is.


----------



## ebelle

citymouse > you really brighten up the day... "thats my pregnancy symptom" LOLOLOLOL

artsiekat > we all turn into grumpy pple during TWW. I'm sure the people around us understand :)

Sorry for those who got AF, never fear, try again next month!!!


----------



## citymouse

I have so much work to do, but I can't concentrate on anything but running to the restroom every twenty minutes to see if AF came. I'm having minor cramps, but not like period cramps... my period cramps feel like they are all of my pelvic muscles and these feel more specific. 

My husband is totally nervous. The whole TTC thing really sneaked up on him after 9 years of marriage. :roll: But at the same time, if I am pg, he will be so proud of his sperm. Does anybody watch "Game of Thrones"? We talk about being blessed by the Great Stallion, LOL. (Naturally DH will consider himself the Great Stallion.)

I'm still trying to be chill about it, though. Failing... but trying. Definitely will test in the am if no :witch: by then.


----------



## artsiekat

Citymouse, I'm excited for you, can't help it! Hope you get your BFP!

I have a headache that just won't go away, had one yesterday, too. Bleh.

Never watched that, but I'm sure he'd consider himself a "Great Stallion" even if he didn't watch it! Men are so silly, but I guess it's really the only part they physically participate in. Have to make them feel like an important part of the journey, too, right? :haha:


----------



## Katy78

citymouse said:


> I have so much work to do, but I can't concentrate on anything but running to the restroom every twenty minutes to see if AF came. I'm having minor cramps, but not like period cramps... my period cramps feel like they are all of my pelvic muscles and these feel more specific.
> 
> My husband is totally nervous. The whole TTC thing really sneaked up on him after 9 years of marriage. :roll: But at the same time, if I am pg, he will be so proud of his sperm. Does anybody watch "Game of Thrones"? We talk about being blessed by the Great Stallion, LOL. (Naturally DH will consider himself the Great Stallion.)
> 
> I'm still trying to be chill about it, though. Failing... but trying. Definitely will test in the am if no :witch: by then.

I watched the Game of Thrones. Awesome. I've read the series as well (I'm a bit of a sci-fi/fantasy nut). I sure hope you're blessed by the Great Stallion this month :winkwink:.
FXed.


----------



## Coconuts

Hi ladies. I joined in the thread a while back and have been checking in with you all but not as often as I would have liked. Me and DH have just got back off honeymoon. 
Fertility Friend is turning into fertility enemy this month! My temps have been pretty mad this month with wedding stress, travel, time zones and two bouts of a cold *read 'mouth breathing'* which DH didn't get!
Yesterday I was 9DPO and very excited and today I put in my temp and it moved me back to just 3DPO. :hissy:Who can hack two TWWs!!!!!!!!!! The funny thing is, if I adjust my temp by a tenth of a degree lower it puts me back to 10 DPO for today.:happydance: I was quite restless in the night / early morning, scratching mozzie bites and kicking off the covers etc. Maybe that pushed up the temps a bit. ARGH.
I was really trying to wait for at least 12DPO to test but all this uncertainty makes me want to go and and test right now. Especially because I'm convincing myself the last three temps could be the beginning of a triphasic chart. :wacko: What do you ladies think? This chart is a real saw tooth. Ugly thing really.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35b77b
To test or not to test, that is the question...
Baby dust to all
x


----------



## Katy78

Welcome back, *Coconuts*. Congrats on getting married. I don't know much about temping but I'd say that all the activities and stress connected to your wedding are messing up your temps. So just ignore your chart this month and test when your AF is late (if you can wait that long :winkwink:). FX'ed.


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks Katy78. I couldn't wait and I just tested. 10DPO with afternoon pee. You can guess the result. :bfn:
It's not over until the old witch arrives. 
Good luck everyone. 
Baby dust
x


----------



## artsiekat

Coconuts said:


> Thanks Katy78. I couldn't wait and I just tested. 10DPO with afternoon pee. You can guess the result. :bfn:
> It's not over until the old witch arrives.
> Good luck everyone.
> Baby dust
> x


Hang in there, Coconut. Your chart doesn't seem to have a clear temp shift to me, mostly likely because of everything you said.

I agree with Katy, test again when you expect AF to start. Good luck, hun! Fxed for you! :dust:


----------



## citymouse

Well... 

https://img824.imageshack.us/img824/3411/photo9is.jpg

It's a blessing from the Great Stallion!

That second line came up fast and bright... Crazy, crazy, crazy!


----------



## artsiekat

OMG, citymouse, that's a beautiful, bright positive! Congrats, hun!! Is this supposed to be the first day of your cycle?

So happy for you, momma! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Thank you! 

Well, I expected af yesterday based on my short lp last month! So today would be day 2. But my cycle has been less exact this year than in the past, so there might be a day or two of variation.

My fingers are crossed for the rest of you! Come on, babies! :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats citymouse :) maybe the new less droopy mouse was good luck. Lol. 

Afm- cm is light pink this morning so af will be in full swing tomorrow. Had a good cry. Trying to decide if we'll keep on trucking, or if its time to put it to bed.


----------



## TTC190810

OMG City Mouse!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I have been logging on constantly all day looking for your update (in in the UK) I am so pleased for you! I was reading your ticker "bunnies dont fail me now" They have def moved now sweet! 

Im so happy for you! 

Superb Lines! Whoop whoop!

2 BFPS this month & counting!

Congrats again!

xxx


----------



## citymouse

LOL, Loloshells, yes, that droopy mouse was holding me back! Hurray for my new, optimistic mouse.

TTC190810, awww, thank you! Yes, the bunnies didn't let me down.


----------



## lolasweet

citymouse said:


> Well...
> 
> https://img824.imageshack.us/img824/3411/photo9is.jpg
> 
> It's a blessing from the Great Stallion!
> 
> That second line came up fast and bright... Crazy, crazy, crazy!

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love it!!! so happy for you!!

we have the exact same due date!!


----------



## lolasweet

Im sorry* loloshells* about AF getting you. Maybe you will feel more optimistic about it in a few days.:flower:


----------



## artsiekat

loloshells - sorry to hear about AF, hun. Hope you get think you should take a few days to pamper yourself, drink copious amounts of alcohol (if you do drink, of course) and see how you feel about putting it to bed when AF is gone.

I bet you won't want to. I think I'll just forget about it every cycle AF comes, but then I always try again. Understand how you feel, though, hun. All this stuff can be super stressful.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm going to get my clomid filled while I think... there's a lot of things going in to this decision, other than emotional. Such as financial. But ill get it just in case we decide to keep going anyways.

I've been on the verge of tears all day. The thought of doing this for even one more month is a bit much. I hate the scheduled sex. I hate my hostile cm. I hate the tww and my body tricking me with new symptoms every [email protected]#$!

Ok I'm done bitching. Thank you ladies.


----------



## artsiekat

LoloShells said:


> I'm going to get my clomid filled while I think... there's a lot of things going in to this decision, other than emotional. Such as financial. But ill get it just in case we decide to keep going anyways.
> 
> I've been on the verge of tears all day. The thought of doing this for even one more month is a bit much. I hate the scheduled sex. I hate my hostile cm. I hate the tww and my body tricking me with new symptoms every [email protected]#$!
> 
> Ok I'm done bitching. Thank you ladies.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

CONGRATULATIONS citymouse!!!!!!! Whoop whoop! :happydance: That's beautiful to see.
Happy and healthy 9 months to you
x


----------



## Katy78

*citymouse*, is that test for real????? It's so perfect, I can't believe it :winkwink:.
I'm really happy for you, mommy. Take care of yourself and your little sticky bean and enjoy your pregnancy.

*LoloShells*, I'm so sorry July isn't your month. There's always August. I know you're feeling down at the moment but you'll be positive and hoping for that BFP again in no time. 

As for me, no sign of AF yet. I was thinking of testing again on Friday but I changed my mind, I'll wait till Sunday.


----------



## sadie

Citymouse! Congratulations! That is a beautiful test!


----------



## sadie

Loloshells. Im sorry you're having a stressful few days and i hope you begin to feel better soon.


----------



## lolasweet

good luck Katy78!


----------



## ebelle

OMG! I go away to Bangkok for a couple of days and so much has happened here!

citymouse - CONGRATULATIONS! I think it's fantastic you got your beautiful BFP! I'm over the moon for you! Have a wonderfully happy and healthy 9 months! Can't wait til you can start showing us scan pics etc!

loloshells - Sorry TTC has been so hard on you. I know its stressful when you have to BD on command every month, but think about it this way, when you do get your BFP, it will all be worth it!

sadie - Don't feel down just because AF came, there's always next month ok?

Katy78 - Still hoping for a BFP for you! Keep us updated on your testing!

Coconuts - Hi! Glad you could join us :) Wishing you a nice BFP soon!

artsiekat - Are you still having sore butt? Lol!

My update: Tested this morning 11 DPO although I said I would wait til Sunday as I may be seeing a fertility doctor while I am in Bangkok. It was a BFN so I've made an appointment to see if this doctor can do IUI for me next month. Fingers crossed that he says he will take me as a patient! While Thailand is less strict than Singapore with regards to fertility treatments, not sure what are the exact criterias for treatment.

Sending you all sticky babydust from Bangkok :)


----------



## Katy78

Friday!!!
Nothing new here, no AF and I haven't tested yet. I'm quite fine actually, impatient a bit but at the same time relaxed because there's nothing I can do really. 
*ebelle*, I'm sorry you got a BFN. Well, all is not lost yet.
How are you all, any more BFPs?


----------



## Katy78

Yay, AF finally showed up. Hopefully for the last time this year. On to my 15th cycle now. I hope the rest of you still waiting have better luck still in July.


----------



## Coconuts

I'm with you Katy78. Spotting today, cramps and coverline temp this morning. It's safe to say a brand new cycle starts tomorrow.

I've managed to find some positives to AF's arrival this month though.
1 - I started using my Mooncup half way through last months AF and so I'm excited to use it again. Totally in love with it. Goodbye pads and tampons! Good riddance. 
2 - I'm interested to take my temps from 'down there' this month and hopefully get less sea-saw temps.
3 - There's a beer festival in town tomorrow and AF means I don't have to be the designated driver.

I guess when TTC we've got to take the small pleasures where we find them.

Hugs and baby dust
x


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, *Coconuts*. What else is there for us but to drown our sorrow in alcohol this evening... :haha:
I'm sorry you're following in my path.


----------



## artsiekat

ebelle - My butt actually stopped being sore the evening of that day! Probably sat on something or pulled a muscle in my sleep. Now my arms and tummy are sore from strength training the day before! :D

Katy - Sorry or AF visiting you, but happy you don't have to deal with this TWW anymore.

Coconuts - I think I'm going to get one of those this cycle, too! I've been wanting to for a long time, but just haven't and decided not to this month incase I was pregnant, but what the hell? I think I'll get one!

My temp dropped well below my coverline this morning, looks like AF plans to be on time. I think I'll refill my EPO and think about getting softcups and mucinex this cycle, can't decide! Looks like we'll be buddies next cycle too, ladies!


----------



## artsiekat

On a positive note, if AF does show, lots of :wine: and my friend has a bachelorette party on the 30th, I won't have to be the downer in NYC that night! :haha:


----------



## sadie

Say hi to nyc for me and have fun!! Its so hot there right now, but will sure to cool off by the time of the party!

I found softcups on the internet thru a UK company and they are shipping them to me. I hope I receive them within 7 days........

Anyone have any tips on using them? Thanks!


----------



## KittyCorner

Hi ladies- I was trolling the posts and saw the question about Soft Cups. I am currently (approx) 1 dpo and began using the Soft Cups this cycle. Its obviously too soon to tell, but they just seem to make sense. Don't be intimidated by their size (they seem HUGE). I have been putting one in almost immediately after sex and leaving it in overnight. Is anyone else around here just 1-2 dpo?


----------



## artsiekat

sadie - OMG, so hot! I actually like in Princeton, NJ, about an hour southwest of NYC and it's awful and humid. I've been having to run our window unit all this week when I usually enjoy barely using it all season.

Ah well, hope it rains soon, my garden will appreciate it. And you remind me to go water my poor plants now. They don't this heat!

I've never tried softcups before, this would be my first cycle. I used EPO this cycle, but they say it can take a few cycles before you really start noticing the difference. I hope to find both products(or atleast EPO) locally so I don't have to wait for shipping. Anticipating AF to start tomorrow.


----------



## KittyCorner

I have also been using EPO (I got it at Whole Foods) for the past 3 cycles and I definitely noticed a difference in month 2- so much so that I pared by my dosage because it was creating too much CM. I got the Soft Cups at Rite Aid (they are with the tampons, etc., not the pregnancy tests)


----------



## artsiekat

KittyCorner said:


> I have also been using EPO (I got it at Whole Foods) for the past 3 cycles and I definitely noticed a difference in month 2- so much so that I pared by my dosage because it was creating too much CM. I got the Soft Cups at Rite Aid (they are with the tampons, etc., not the pregnancy tests)

Kittycorner, thanks! That helps a lot, I was going to check riteaid for the EPO and softcups tonight and I had planned on going to Whole Foods because I know they have the divacup and I wanted one of those, too. I used to get tons of CM in my early twenties, but now barely get any. I hardly get wet anymore after much foreplay. Makes me sad, but what can you do? I hope the EPO helps next cycle as I didn't really notice a difference this cycle. Had to use preseed a lot. Considering I BDed every single day during my fertile window, I feel like my CM isn't pulling its weight in this TTC business! :haha:

Good luck on this cycle, hun. Hope you get your BFP! :dust:


----------



## KittyCorner

I am sure you probably know this (I didn't early on), but they say you should only take the EPO from CD until ovulation. Funny about the CM- I was the same way until I hit 30 (I'm almost 36 now) and then poof*. Not always good for DH's ego, right? If you respond anything like I did, you will wind up with too much CM (I was taking the recommended 6 pills/day, but backed off to 4). And too much CM can really work against you in other ways, if you know what I mean...


----------



## artsiekat

KittyCorner said:


> I am sure you probably know this (I didn't early on), but they say you should only take the EPO from CD until ovulation. Funny about the CM- I was the same way until I hit 30 (I'm almost 36 now) and then poof*. Not always good for DH's ego, right? If you respond anything like I did, you will wind up with too much CM (I was taking the recommended 6 pills/day, but backed off to 4). And too much CM can really work against you in other ways, if you know what I mean...

Yeah, I only took it to ovulation. I was only taking 4 a day, that's what the bottle said! Maybe our pills had a different concentration. Mine was 500 mg per pill 2000 mg per 4. 

I think I didn't start it until the end of my period though, because I ordered it online, but this time I plan to start the day of. Which is why I wanted to get it locally. Everything is so much more expensive up here in NJ than what I can get online, sometimes. Oh well!

Hubby takes the CM thing pretty well, I make it clear it has nothing to do with him and just my body changing as I grow up! :haha:


----------



## sadie

Shoot! I forgot about epo! Its in my suitcase!! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## citymouse

Ugh, sorry for all the af arrivals... hoping next month is it for you girls!


----------



## TTC190810

Hi ladies, 

So sorry to hear a few of you has arrival of AF! But it's now a new cycle and the good thing is she didn't keep you waiting! At least we all know that this thread is here to share the drama, ha! 

AFM - well slightly confused cause I said last week that I thought I was ovulating.... All I might have been wrong, it think I quite possibly am ov now?! The dates would prob be more realistic, and had sharp pain in right o for past couple of days! Well regardless really we bd'd every other day for past two weeks so hopefully got it covered! This is me not obssessing, ha! 

Anyways,it's now 00:42 Saturday morning so I'm gonna head to bed now and have a lovely lie as no work! Whoop! Will check in tmr! 

Baby dust!!!!

Xxx


----------



## ebelle

Sorry about AF coming Coconuts and Katy78. *hugs all around*

In regards to softcups, I've been using it the past 2 cycles and found that I can insert it easier when lying down. Basically after insemination, I prop up my hips, fold the softcup in half and insert it until I can hide it behind my pelvic bone.

Hope this helps :)

Nothing new for me, except temp shot up to 36.82 this morning and I had a bout of strange nausea around breakfast time. BFN still, so headed to see the doctor this afternoon before going back to Singapore.

Hoping for more BFPs on this thread soon!


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck *Ebelle*! High temp.... nausea..... how many DPO are you? Baby dust to you. Keep us updated!
x


----------



## ebelle

Having quite a lousy day today. First the fertility doctor that was recommended by myfriend wasnt available, so i made appointment with another doctor. Turns out that this other doctor only sees married couples, and since I am not married and am gay, he wont see me.

Went to the toilet and got some brown spotting. Looks like AF is starting early this month :(

am feeling quite down about the whole thing. Even the random bouts of nausea that ive been having all day is makiing me down as i got a bfn today. Very disappointed

Sigh. . .


----------



## sadie

Im sorry ebelle....
and that doctor is an ass.


----------



## jensengirl

I'm so glad the instead cups were brought up!!! I tried them last month after sex and yes...don't let the size scare you!!! I'm not sure if I ever got them in correctly as I always had some leakage. Plan to start using them again the 25th through 30th. I like lubing them up with pre seed before inserting. Any tips on making sure they're in all the way?? 
Citymouse congrats!! You must be thrilled:)
To all my other ttc friends keep the faith!!


----------



## jensengirl

So sorry ebelle;(


----------



## artsiekat

ebelle - :hugs::hugs:

Still got my Fxed for you!

jensengirl - I plan on using softcups this cycle. I'm actually using them right now for my AF. Wanted to get some practice in and I also want to get on of those menstrual cups. I think I'm getting them in right, hard to tell if they are leaking, but if they are it's not by much. Basically I just push downward and back like the direction tell you and the edge sits right under my pubic bone in there. I like that I can't feel them, but they do look kinda scary at first!


----------



## sadie

I hpe mine arrive in time. They shipped out yesterday!

Weird part is that ive taken my third pill of clomid and i dont have any twinges or cramps like i did last cycle. I dont feel anything. Oetime some symptoms are better than none!!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, sorry about that horrid doctor, ebelle!

Thanks, Jensengirl. I'm thrilled but trying to stay low-key, since it's still so early. Fortunately (?) I have an ear infection that not only gets me out of drinking alcohol but provides a great excuse to bail on social situations when I feel iffy. 

I'm not sure if this is interesting to you guys, but my symptoms at 13-15 dpo are mostly cramping at night. And only today at 15 dpo were my bbs remotely sore again. I put my big list of symptoms in the big list of early pregnancy symptoms thread. The weirdest things were that my lips were always dry (which drives me crazy) and I wanted to brush my teeth every time I ate something. And the cramps were very light, varied, and usually came at night and disappeared mid-morning. I am still not really tired.

Hope that helps at all!


----------



## artsiekat

Citymouse - love the little mouse you added to your picture! So cute!


----------



## Katy78

I sure hope AFisn't coming, *artsiekat* and *ebelle*. But I know how you feel :hugs:
*ebelle*, the doctor actually turned you down? Jeez. Such a closed-minded a-hole... :growlmad: He/she would refuse me too I guess. I'm not married. Try to ignore people like that. You'll get that baby. He/she will be yours and your partner's and I'm sure you'll be much better parents than many of the "straight" couples.


----------



## jensengirl

Thanks Artsie for the advice, I will try again I'm thinking I may not have pushed the cups back enough or it was just semen left in me before inserting that leaked (sorry tmi). They work well for you and af?? You like them over tampons?
Sadie, it looks like we are clomid and instead cup buddies this cycle;) I just took my last pills Thursday night and started little twinges today. Opk negative, did it early just in case.
City mouse, thanks for the symptoms and for keeping up with this thread to support us. Your positive test was so dark I wonder if you're having twins?? I'm sorry if u mentioned earlier but did you do anything new this cycle like positions, supplements etc? Hope u feel better soon!


----------



## citymouse

jensengirl said:


> City mouse, thanks for the symptoms and for keeping up with this thread to support us. Your positive test was so dark I wonder if you're having twins?? I'm sorry if u mentioned earlier but did you do anything new this cycle like positions, supplements etc? Hope u feel better soon!

Twins! Oh gosh. The shadow of the thought passed my mind, but our neighbors had twins last year and they still don't look caught up on their sleep. In fact we were just noting that the husband had gone totally gray, LOL! I suppose it's a possibility. I will be happy with any combination of healthy babies. But twins sound scary! 

Let's see, this cycle I was miserably ill and not taking anything for it, which was LOVELY. :dohh: 

Here is my symptom post: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...arly-pregnancy-symptoms-146.html#post11802372

One thing I didn't mention there is that I took Mucinex, but not very consistently. My CM isn't really a problem. I actually thought it might help my sinuses (it didn't). And I took baby aspirin for pain relief. Which didn't really work. 

I did put my hips on a pillow for 15 minutes after each time BDing. And then after that I O'd--big O, not ovulation ;-) --had heard of the "suck up" method. 

Also I took a B-vitamin complex starting right around when I ovulated. I would have started sooner but that was when I bought them. Since I went off the pill my periods have been light and last month's LP was only 11 days. So I thought I'd start that and see if it helped. Don't know if I was on it long enough to aid in implantation, but one thing I notice (very very TMI) was that my BMs were suddenly perfect. :blush:

Oh, and I prayed a nine-day novena (and then a nine-hour the day AF was dye), which may not be some people's style. But it actually helped me to feel better about the possibility that it wouldn't happen. I was basically praying for a healthy, happy baby, and if it took more time to get one, I felt like I would be okay with that.

It is my pleasure to stick around and keep my fingers crossed. I wish more of you were joining me this month. You will just have to come around next month! I demand it! :hugs:


----------



## artsiekat

Jensengirl - I never wear tampons, haven't in years. I hate them. They always feel uncomfortable to me and hurt horribly when I pull them out, like they are scratching my vaginal walls.

It took me a few tries to figure out how to get the softcup in properly, basically I have to make sure I'm pushing it in at a very downward angle, so it will go past my cervix and catch right behind it. I do not feel it when it's in and it's totally painless to take out. 

Though I haven't quite figured out how to take it out without making a huge mess. I guess I need more practice with that. I haven't really noticed it leaking, but my flow isn't very heavy this cycle, so I'm not sure. I think it's possible whatever is inside you, but not near your cervix could still leak out after you've put it in. Hope that helps!

citymouse - thanks for sharing that, I'm definitely picking up tips for this cycle! I think I'm going to try the big O after sex, but I'm going to use softcups, because while I can stay on a pillow for 5 minutes, I usually get to antsy for 15 min. But I might try the 15 minutes, too. I'll just need to remember to put a book by me before BDing! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

I couldn't have done it without my iPad!


----------



## LoloShells

I use the Diva cup for af. It's nice to not have to buy tampons every month. Plus I'm too sensitive for tampons. Before I switched I was getting really itchy down there- like a yeast infection without the horrible discharge. Hasn't happened since I switched to the cup.


----------



## jensengirl

Artsiekat thanks for the tips, I hope they come in handy for me while getting used to those things. I don't think I was tilting them downward enough, have to try that
City mouse, I didn't mean to scare you about twins I'm just not used to seeing just great pee sticks:) Thats funny about your neighbors but whether it's one or two babies sleep will be lacked hehe:) I am taking mucinex too, did u take the vit b along with prenatals? I don't want to overdo it. I haven't given up my morning coffee or occassional glass of red wine with dinner, is that bad??


----------



## jensengirl

Loloshells, I hope I can get used to those cups because they definitely seem better than tampons. I've only tried them twice so far, hopefully practice makes perfect:) do u insert them laying down? Have you considered using them to keep sperm closer to cervix after bd or have you already tried that?


----------



## LoloShells

jensengirl said:


> Loloshells, I hope I can get used to those cups because they definitely seem better than tampons. I've only tried them twice so far, hopefully practice makes perfect:) do u insert them laying down? Have you considered using them to keep sperm closer to cervix after bd or have you already tried that?

I insert it standing up. I fold it in half, insert halfway, then turn it half a turn to make it pop open, then slowly push it all the way in.

I tried using it a couple times to hold in sperm but it wasn't working for me. I just lay with my legs in the air for an hour, lol.


----------



## artsiekat

The menstrual cups work different than the soft cups. The soft cup rim seals along the top of your vaginal wall, around your cervix between the back of the pubic bone and behind the cervix.

Menstrual cups sit lower in your vagina and stay up from a combination of your vaginal muscles and suction around the vaginal wall. So they don't sit as closely as a soft cup, so they might not be as useful as a fertility aid.

I've read that a soft cup shouldn't be used with an IUD because the rim could catch on the strings and pull it out. However, a menstrual cup(like divacup) can be used with an IUD because it doesn't come near enough to the cervix to interfere. 

You can also still have sex with a softcup in, as they work similar to a diaphram.

Jensengirl, you should try inserting and removing a softcup before BDing so you have the hang of it when it's time to keep that sperm in! I hope it works for both of us!


----------



## ebelle

*sadie* - yes, quite annoyed. Apparently while its not illegal for doctors in Thailand to treat "single moms", they can refuse treatment where they deem fit.

Oh and I only had clomid symptoms in my first cycle. From the 2nd cycle onwards, I couldn't feel the ovulation pains etc anymore, even though I know for sure I ovulated due to temping and opks.

*jensengirl* - Thanks for the support :o)

I actually put in a tube of preseed 15 minutes before insemination, so I'm nice and lubed up for the insemination. I don't know about lubing the soft cup itself. Feels like it could be a bit messy?

*citymouse* - thanks for sharing your symptoms. The fact that your bbs are not sore anymore gives me a bit of hope for me as mine normally stop being sore when AF is coming. Good to know they can stop being sore when you get a bfp too :)

*Katy78* - Thanks for the show of support. I'm quite upset about the fact I went all the way to the hospital and they turned me away cos the doctor wouldn't treat me, but I am trying to tell myself maybe it's God's way of telling me I don't need their treatment cos I will be getting my BFP soon. We shall see.

*artsiekat* - I haven't actually tried using the softcups during AF. I tried once but leaked crazily cos my periods are so heavy. If AF comes this month, I may try using it and see if it combining it with pads will make my periods more bearable.


----------



## Katy78

Good morning, girls. How are you all?
I called the dr's office today and got a date. But as they are only accepting pregnant women and emergency cases during the holidays, I got an appointment as late as 15 September. Well. hopefully I'll be going there pregnant already (and just in time for the first check-up if this cycle is successful). If not, I'll be having my period according to my calendar. But I won't reschedule in that case, I'll go anyway and talk to the doctor at least.


----------



## sadie

Quiet day on here yesterday! Perhaps that means everyone had a great weekend, busy running around and doing fun stuff!?!? Mine was great.

So now these softcups! I am definitely going to have to practice using them. Im almost scared that i will mess up and cause spermies to head in the wrong direction!! In any case, they havent arrived yet and i can only hope they'll be here on time. Today is my cycle day 10, last day of clomid for me. It really knocked me out yesterday. I awoke at 11 and took it at about 2 PM. By 6, i was falling asleep and tok a great nap, woke again for dinner with friends and yawned throughout. I definitely wasnt the life of the dinner party! 
Today, i am going to take it later on, closer to dinnertime..

Whats new with everyone?


----------



## Katy78

My weekend was lazy. The weather was terrible, rainy and cold so we stayed inside, I mostly stayed in bed and read a book. It was nice and cozy. My OH did most of the cooking and the food was wonderful. We even managed to take a walk in the short window of time when it wasn't raining. All that was missing was BD. Well, AF will be leaving in a couple of days and we'll catch up then.


----------



## ebelle

Well huge temp dip for me this morning, down to 36.37 accompanied with a BFN to boot. The 2 days of very light beige spotting has turned into dark red spotting, so I think AF is here.

Guess I'm out early this month, short luteal phase for me, only 13 days compared to my average 16 days.


----------



## sadie

Ebelle.... Sorry to hear about af. clomid shortened my cycle.

Katy, glad u had a nice weekend. I love ray days, as long as they dont happen too often.


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry to hear about your AF showing up, *ebelle*. :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

sadie said:


> Katy, glad u had a nice weekend. I love ray days, as long as they dont happen too often.

Yes, me too. But right now I'm cold, I had to turn on a heater in my office :dohh:.


----------



## sadie

Im bored so i thought id share that my temps for the last four days have been the same, at 97.6 degrees! CD9 for me, here goes the last clomid pill!!


----------



## Katy78

Poor *sadie*. I'm not bored once for a change and actually getting some work done :winkwink:. Though I'm counting down till I can go home (1 hour and a bit).


----------



## TTC190810

Hey everyone - 

Hope you are all doing well!

For some reason my laptop at home has stopped letting BNB open (devastated) I dont know why! So only had quick check in on my phone - its so difficult to write a long post though on phone - its always full of typos! (even more so than usual)!

EBELLE - Im so sorry to hear about that stupid doctor not seeing you! Its terrible that in this day and age things like this still are common practice in a lot of countries! I think you took it very well though! I would have to say i would have been that crazy lady in the waiting room throwing a fit for no reason becuase its not going to change anything apart from maybe being ejected from the building! sorry to here about AF as well! New cycle though and new hope! I try to think of the posiive of Af arriving - which is hard but it means i can have a drink if i want (not really a big drinker), let my dog jump all over me, buy a new pair of pant cause im goign to be this size for a bit longer, lol! Anything that helps!

Katy - your weekend sounds great (apart from no BD)! I alwaus plan to have one but then always end up nipping out for something or another - generally the food shop which i hate doing! I know your docs appointment will seem like a long time away, but fingers crossed like you say that you will be pg by that time arrives and if not you can go armed with all your information about your cycles and they will have to do something to help out!

AFM - 

Well I 'think' im 3DPO - last month Af arrived a week late on the 28th - so taking into account the long cycle i have taken in that AF 'should' arrive on the 5th August?! Is that right - i dunno! 

But i am sure i Oed at end of last week! We BD'd every other day regardless! So Im late on the symptom spotting in regards to you guys but there in't much to tell - got some pinching where right overy is - thats it! Slight back ache but i could have slept funny!

One thing that I dont think is related but I know it was mentioned earlier on this month is that I had the strangest dream on Saturday night - so vivid that I woke up crying!

I was married to my DH, but we seemed to be at my old high school! I was very pg and i had found out that he had been sleeping with someone else! I was crying like mad and he said that he wasnt sleeping with me while i was so fat! I was like you wanted a baby, and he said yeah I do but i never said that i would still have sex with you while your the size of a house! He said he was going to carry on doing it until I had the baby!

OMG - i was devastated when i woke up - woke up OH and told him and he was like " Zowi, (thats my name by the way) i will love you no matter how big you get, pregnant or not, i will NEVER have sex with anyone else cause when we got married I knew that it would only be you forever! So then i felt really bad cause being totally honest i was giving him a bit of the cold shoulder - lol! it just felt so real!

So thats my craziness shared with you! Im sure that there will be much more to follow!

Hoping you are all good today!

xx


----------



## ebelle

TTC190810 - Trust me, I was tempted to kick up a scene, but realised it wouldn't do me any good anyway.

I've heard vivid dreams and dreams of being pregnant can be a sign. A bit far fetched, I know, but maybe this is it? Hoping you get your BFP real soon :)


----------



## citymouse

Oh, gosh, what a dream! I don't blame you for being mad at him when you woke up! 

FX'd for you! Hope those twinges were your first symptom!


----------



## TTC190810

ebelle - I prob would have kicked up a stink then realised i was just making a fool of myself! So well done on the restriant there! I have heard that as well about dreams - but more thinking it my be my obession overflowing into my sleeping hours, lol!

Citymouse - see you understand why i was mad - he was like "Zowi, its not real life, it was a dream i havent done anything wrong" lol! 

I can laugh now, but it wasnt funny on Sunday morning! Thanks for the best wishes ladies! I dunno if this will be our month - still trying to take it easy and not even going to buy any HPTS until after 5th! That way i wont drive myself insane testing early and getting BFN! this worked quite well last cycle so if its not broke dont fix and all that!

BTW Citymouse - i love your little mouse! Its so cute! 
xx


----------



## TTC190810

Just tried to create a sig ticker just seeing if it worked, lol!

x


----------



## TTC190810

Thats a no then!

Booo! Im such a technophobe!


----------



## TTC190810

Yey! its working!


----------



## ebelle

Yay ticker! :)


----------



## TTC190810

Thanks ebelle! Was very pleased to see that it had come up! I had an incling that I wouldnt get it first time!

How are we all today?

it seems all quiet on the western front?

x


----------



## ebelle

I guess everyone's just sitting and waiting?

I'm sitting thru boring AF and getting quite a bit annoyed with how much of it there is!


----------



## TTC190810

Grrrrrr! Stupid AF!

Thats what I was like this month - you guys were all ovulating N i was still in the presence of the witch! Grrrrrr! (Again)


Sorry to hear about quantity of AF! It sucks enought that she arrived, the fact that she dare give you a bad month is just adding insult to injury! Big Hugs! 

New cycle though - have you and your OH decided yet about the insemination this month?

Eat some chocolate - always makes be feel a bit better! That just might be me though!

xx


----------



## artsiekat

ebelle - :hugs: I know copious amounts of wine always help through the rest of AF! :haha:

Looks like we're still on the same cycle, mostly. AF is somewhat lighter for me this month, I hope that means she leaves early!

TTC190810 - Good luck, hun, hope this is your month!


----------



## sadie

Im 10dpo, just did an opk. Negativo! 

Has anyone ever ovulated and then gotten a positive opk? Last month, my temp rose on a sunday, and then sunday evening i got the pos OPK. Side note, i did drink a bit and slept poorly on the saturday prior, so dont really know what was what! 

Also this month, ebelle already mentioned that her 2nd round of clomid was cramp and twinge-free and i have to say mine has been without ache, and it has me concerned that i will not release a nice little eggy this cycle. I need to stop worrying about this tho. But i cant. Its stressing me out. And tomorrow i have to take a road trip and might make it a sleepover, without my OH.... Scared to do that as well, for fear of missing the window. Ok, screw the sleepover. I'll just have to bring my opk sticks with me and take it from there. We might have to :bed: tomorrow before i leave!

Hope everyone is enjoying their tuesday!

xo


----------



## Katy78

I bought 2 packs of OPKs yesterday, so I'm ready to ovulate :winkwink:.
Well, not for another 10 days or so but time flies and I'm sure I'll be waiting for my BFP in no time. I'm on CD 6 and I'll start testing on CD 11.
*sadie*, CD 10 is probably too early for a positive OPK, so just hang in there. Go to the sleepover but BD before you go just in case. Have a drink, too, while you still can. 
Girls, did you hear about beer having positive effects on female fertility? Women on one of the forums drink beer when waiting to ovulate in IUI or IVF. Not large amounts of course, just a bit or maybe even non-alcohol beer. It's supposed to stimulate follicle growth (not egg quality though).
Boy, is this week long... I have two weeks off after this one and I can't wait. But it's really dragging...


----------



## jensengirl

Hey ladies, I've missed this group but have been making time for whoopee haha. I had a positive opk(cbe smiley face) on the 25th which was cd12...I'm skeptical though since the stick looked neg when I took it out. What are your thoughts? The directions said not to read the stick but I couldn't help it. I treated it as it was positive and attacked my hubby for the next two days following lol. So now I'm in the 2 week wait and might go in for bloodwork next week just to verify that I did indeed ovulate. I'd use temps but they never work, I am up every 3 hrs to pee and sleep with my mouth open.


----------



## jensengirl

Katy I've never heard of the beer thing but have been eating yams everyday leading up to ovulation. Has anyone heard of that helping hormone levels??


----------



## jensengirl

And Sadie....I'd say cd 10 is too soon as well so keep on testing:) good luck!,


----------



## sadie

Thanks girls! Well, i got my opk this afternoon, at about 5 pm.... I didnt know if we shoyld go to the gym before dinner or stay home and have some fun. In e end, i decided to wait to dtd for when we came home from dinner, thking my eggy wouldnt have left so soon (although last month, i swear i ovulated then had an opk) This time, i am confident that it hasnt happened yet because my temperature didnt spike yet! I assume that the morning of my temperature spike will be considered 1dpo.....

I also need to say how strange it is that in 13 months of being with my dp, never once has the timing been right for ovulation!! So strange that i almost think of fate playing a role, but i dont like to think that way. Mayebe it gave us time to really decide if we were right for each other?? Now that this is our first real time to ttc, i feel like my odds are cut... Oh, FX. And FX that he feels like dtd tomorrow and the day after as well. He knows nothing about ttc at this moment. When he knows, he stresses out and cant perform! 

Thanks for listening!!! xoxo


----------



## jensengirl

Woohoo Sadie get to business lol. I wish temping worked for me although today it rose .4...maybe that's a good sign!


----------



## Katy78

I see you've been busy, girls. 
My AF is gone now and now BD time starts. This is my last day at work before vacation :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:. I have 2 weeks off, yay. We're not going anywhere this year but we'll be together and that's enough for us.
I've been thinking. I'd still like to be a member of this group though we're not in the same cycle stages anymore. Maybe we could be just buddies, open a new thread or maybe rather keep this one. I could change the title of the thread and we could stay here, chat about anything and everything and wait for our BFPs together.
What do you think?
I'll probably be on a bit less over the next two weeks, but I'll be around.


----------



## sadie

I wish we could just change the title! Most no longer fall under it, but we are still here! Let me know what u decide and we'll follow!


----------



## Coconuts

I'd also like to stay here. Maybe we could change the name to Jul / Aug / Sept BFP's. Would that cover us all for a while?

*Katy78* I think we're cycling together at the moment. We're back to BD'ing even though eggy is no where in sight. 

DH is mega on board this time round! I took two early tests lasts month before AF got me and DH stood bent over the test watching and waiting. I couldn't hack it and ended up wandering around for a bit. I loved him even more when he said he could see the evap line too. Bless him. Curse the evaps. He's really into the temps and timing this time round.

Does anyone else find waiting to O harder than the TWW? I O around CD22 so waiting to O is longer. I'm finding it frustrating. Staring at that big long empty FF chart is maddening!

Baby dust to the remaining TWWers.
O dust and perfect timing to the rest.
x


----------



## Katy78

*sadie*, I started the thread and I can change the title. I'll just wait a bit so everybody can see our intentions and maybe suggest possible titles. I wouldn't want anybody to have problems finding us due to a different title.
*Coconuts*, I definitely find waiting for O harder than 2WW. That's always the hardest and longest part of the cycle for me. Especially since I started using O tests. I usually O around day 16, but my cycles have become a bit messed up since TTC.


----------



## Coconuts

I know!!!! What's up with that??????? I started charting a few months before our wedding so I could get a handle on my wayward cycles. Before the wedding we were WTT. I discovered that they're not nearly as random as I though (between 32 -36 days) and I uncovered a short LP of around 10 days. Last month was our first official month TTC and my temps were all over the place, I got a really ugly chart to make sense of and even FF changed it's mind a few times about O day. Our bodies must register the pressure to 'perform' as it were. I think I managed a respectable 12 day LP last cycle though thanks to some groovy B vitamins.
I'm trying to talk DH into some reciprocal at home reflexology to help keep us grounded and sane this cycle. I'm hoping it'll calm down my freaked out body and get me some nice and stable temps. I've got a great book on how to do it. I think DH's keen. He squeezed and poked my feet for a bit while we were watching a film last night. He said it was his version of reflexology. Love him.
Anybody know any good about reflexology and conception? I'm also putting honey and cinnamon on everything. Supposed to help.
FYI, halfway between your ankle bone and the corner of your heel is your ovary reflex point, same place on the inside is your uterus and an imaginary line between the two, crossing the top of your ankle (where leg meets foot) is the reflex for your fallopian tubes. Same spots for him are testes, prostate and vas diferens (?) the last I'm not sure about now. 
Be good to your selves ladies and give your ankles some love.
(If I'm misinformed or someone knows better - please correct me!)
Baby dust
x


----------



## sadie

Ooh, i just had my second pos opk..... I hope this is the month!


----------



## Coconuts

get at it *Sadie*!!!!!! :sex:
:dust:
x


----------



## Lozlizlou

Hey Ladies,

Is it too late to join you guys?

x x x


----------



## jensengirl

My temp is down .7 degrees this a.m, I bet my progesterone is low and I never really ovulated. I'm feeling soooo down and depressed:( please tell me temps with clomid can be wrong. Anyone else not have luck with bbt monitoring??

Btw lozliz....its never too late to join. Welcome!!


----------



## jensengirl

Enjoy your time from work katy!! I agree we should all stay buddies even if we aren't cycle buddies:) I tend to have very short cycles (24 to 27 days )and finding someone on my same schedule tends to be tough anyways. I love having you guys to chat with though!!


----------



## TTC190810

Hey ladies,

I think its a great idea for us all to still chat! I was out of sync with you ladies after the first thread but still stuck around! i dont think it matters that much - its very nice to be speaking to people who have some knowledge about you, your cycles, moods etc...

I will def stay around anyway!

Katy - I hope you have a lovely break from work! I have booked the week of starting the 15th August as its our wedding anniversary on 19th so we are hoping to get away!

AFM - 
Well im currently at 7dpo - yey! half way through! But i just wanted to ask your advice - my last cycle was my longest ever at 38 days - Using the 38 days i reckon Af is due on the 5th Aug? Is this right? Because if i was going of previous cycles Af should be due any time now really? I dunno - I think it is the 5th? im talking myself in circles, Ha!

symptoms - hmmm - everything that i could class as a symptom im reting to give another explantion to but then in the back of mind thinking well it could be a real symptom..

as mentioned before - was having cramps - well not cramps but pinching from 3dpo till about 5dpo! Only one occurance of it yesterday. i cant attribute that to anything else...any ideas?

I have had like flashes of feeling nauseous?! It just washes over me like travel sickness, then goes? Im putting this donw to being hot - the weather is actually nice in the UK at the moment!

Im sleeping terrible! Waking every few hours - also putting this down to the weather!

Im constantly hot - im usually a cold person really - once again the weather!

Im exhausted from about 10 in the morn!

Lotioney CM - cant put that to anything?! Ha! back ache - could be anything really! 

The only thing that has made me think is my boobs feel a little tender - im quite small in the chest department and the only time my boobs have ever hurt is when i ovulate and that generally my nipples? (sorry if TMI)

So i dunno - im being very pessimistic about everything so that i dont get myself excited! Still no testing.... i will not buy any till AF late.......i think, lol
Anyways - i hope your all doing well today! It 15:35 here so 1 n half hours till i finish work and then im going out for a meal with DH! 

P.S - Its my nieces 3rd birthday this weekend and shes having a party tmr...im well excited

xx


----------



## TTC190810

i always click the "post quick reply" button and think - bloody hell that wasnt quick its an essay! Sorry for the long posts!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, yay! I want to stick around and watch the BFPs roll in, so I will definitely stay with this thread! We can get Artsiekat and Lolasweet to come back, too!

I'm in Wyoming on a family trip with DH. We had planned to tell his parents and sister about the baby but they are ALWAYS surrounded by other relatives or breaking off into smaller groups. Plus there's a random uncle staying at the house with us. I'm actually sort of annoyed right now because DH doesn't seem to care about finding a way to tell them. Meanwhile MIL must think I'm awful because I didn't help her bring in heavy boxes from the liquor store yesterday. I normally would have but we're at a high elevation and my heart starts racing really easily.

And everyone's all fawning over DH's little sis because her flights got delayed. :roll:

So now I'm like, fine! We don't have to tell them on this trip at all! But it would be nice to have a reason to get them to all be reasonably quiet at midnight, when some (extremely) grouchy pregnant ladies are trying to sleep. :blush: 

Annnnnd that's my vent for today.


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies! We should definitely keep to this thread, we all tend to go off the same cycle since none of ours is exactly the same and it's nice to be able to stay in contact!

I'm on CD 8, and AF ended on CD 5, she usually hangs around until CD 7 or so, so that's nice, hoping I will O early! I'll probably start OPKing soon just to be on the safe side.

Katy - Have a great rest time! That's just as good as a vacation!

citymouse - I would be cranky, too! Maybe there's a reason your hubby doesn't want to tell them? Have you asked him? I'd force him! 

TTC190810 - Hope you get that BFP!!


----------



## citymouse

Ha! We finally got them all together for about thirty seconds, so I made him announce it. His mom started crying and then fretting about being surrounded by all this extended family and sworn to silence. They went off hiking and she had to make sure she had plenty of tissues in case she spontaneously bursts into tears, LOL. 

It's kind of weird to tell people this early. I still feel really superstitious, but I figure we'll just take it day by day...


----------



## TTC190810

Oh citymouse! Well done on managing to find a chance of gettin them alone to tell them! I bet they are so thrilled! Try not to worry about telling them early, it's close family so I'm sure it will be fine! 

I have had a terrible night! Fell out with dh, my mum n my step dad! All in one go?!?! 

I know my pms and this isn't it! I think it's well deserved me falling out with them though! Well all I really did was tell them what I thought of there behaviour n walked out! N I have cried alot for the duration of the evening! 

This is really not what I had in mind tonight, boo!

Going to go bed n prob cry a bit more! X x


----------



## sadie

:hugs: TTC


----------



## citymouse

Aw, that sucks! I'm sorry. Hopefully it will all blow over and you'll feel better tomorrow. And maybe it will all be due to pg hormones! Then you can be glad about it. :hug:


----------



## Coconuts

*TTC190810* Sorry to hear that. Like citymouse said, I'm sure it'll blow over and be forgotten about soon.

*Citymouse* How does it feel now you've told some people about your BFP. Does it feel any more real? So happy for you. Well done you guys x


----------



## Katy78

I'm free!!! Well, at least for the next two weeks. I got off woork early yesterday, had a nice lunch with my BF, took a nap followed by BD. Perfect.
*sadie*, congrats on your positive OPK. FX'ed this is your month. I'm sure I don't have to tell you to get busy and BD.
*Lozlizlou*, of course you're not too late to join. Welcome. Where are you in your cycle? We're all over here. Some waiting to ovulate, BD'ing or in their 2WW. Even pregnant :winkwink:.
*TTC190810*, I see that your 2WW is treating you terribly. I sure hope it's your pregnancy and not PMS to blame. I hope you had a good night's sleep and are feeling better today.
*citymouse*, congrats on telling the inlaws. I can't wait to tell my MIL and the others (once I'm pregnant of course :winkwink:). Though we'll probably wait till the first check-up and only tell a couple of friends that are the only ones that know everything that we're going through right away.


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, Katy! Yes, we're doing pretty much the same thing--waiting to tell everyone except immediate family. Our friends may start to suspect but they will probably keep their suspicions to themselves (among themselves, I should say!) and wait for us to announce it before saying anything. 

Coconuts, it does feel a little more real. Now it's all MIL wants to talk about. But it's nice not to have to be squirrelly about why I'm drinking decaf coffee etc. I'm really impatient for more weeks to pass so I can feel confident that my little tadpole is going to be with me for the long haul! I think after my first appointment (August 9) it will feel a lot more real.

And welcome, Lozlizlou! Happy to have you here and :dust: for you!


----------



## sadie

Sp annoyed. We dtd thursday and friday night. Saturday i oed (temp spike today) but dp just couldnt pull through. Now i can only hope we timed it right. I never thought id want a baby this badly.....


----------



## citymouse

sadie said:


> Sp annoyed. We dtd thursday and friday night. Saturday i oed (temp spike today) but dp just couldnt pull through. Now i can only hope we timed it right. I never thought id want a baby this badly.....

Your timing should be all right, with Thursday and Friday nights. We DTD Tuesday and Thursday nights and I ov'd on Friday. FX'd!


----------



## sadie

I hope so!! Thanks for sharing your situation! It gives me hope!! My sister said she can swear she conceived all three of her children on the day of the O pain, the day before she actually Oed, but Im still nervous!!! HH!


----------



## Coconuts

Sadie, sounds good to me too. You got those swimmers there ready and waiting. Just what queen eggy wants.
Let the waiting begin....... good luck!
:dust:


----------



## artsiekat

sadie, best of luck! Hope you caught the egg!

I've been checking my cervix with a speculum and it seems to be opening up again and my opk's are getting surprisingly darker for so early in my cycle. I'm thinking I might ovulate in a few days, maybe by the end of this week? Which will be early. I typically O on CD 19, hope I O on CD 15 this cycle!

Totally forgot to temp this morning though because hubby woke to some BDing! :haha:


----------



## TTC190810

Hi ladies,

Thank you all for your kind words! Well I spoke to all three parties who were involved in my emotional showdown on Saturday! And all agreed that they deserved it but that i did cry alot about it?!?!? So i feel better that I was justified, just was an extreme emotional outburst! oh well!

Well its was my nieces birthday this weekend and it was fab! We had lovely weather and they had a bouncy castle and trampoline and lots of other outdoor activities! I had to make my excuses why i wasnt going on trampoline etc.... just in case!

Good to hear all you ladies are doing well! Im on cycle day 35 today and still no Af so thats good! 

Nice news about early ovulation Artsiekat!

X


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, sounds good, TTC!


----------



## artsiekat

TTC - Have my FXed for you! Are you temping at all?


----------



## Katy78

Just a quick hello. I'm very busy (slept a lot today :winkwink:). The thing is my OH doesn't know I'm active on TTC forums. He think's I'm crazy about TTC enough already :winkwink:, without writing about our personal stuff here. And he's around all the time when I'm at home so I'm writing mostly when I'm at work. That's pretty much the only secret I'm keeping from him. 
*TTC190810*, that sounds promising. Really hoping it's your BFP.
I'm currently on CD 11, took an OPK today, very negative. I'll see if the test line gets any darker tomorrow.


----------



## citymouse

My DH doesn't know either, Katy! 

Okay, so. I need advice. We're on vacation with the in-laws, renting a house, and I'm on deadline so I'm pretty much staying here and working while they go out sightseeing. So I miss a lot of meals. The other day I walked to the store and bought myself a rotisserie chicken. Today there was a trash bag in the kitchen and I thought I saw my rotisserie chicken container in it, so I figured MIL had thrown it out. They were all headed out for a sightseeing trip, so I guilted DH into going back to the store and buying me lunch, which he did... and then I found my chicken in the fridge. 

The sucky part is that DH has been having ankle trouble, and he walked to the store. I feel so bad! But I thought he was going to drive.

So the question is, do I take the chicken out of the fridge and find the big garbage can and dump it? Or do I confess my crime? LOL!


----------



## Katy78

I say confess (not your crime but an honest mistake), give him a kiss and a hug and tell him he's really taking a good care of you and that you love him for it. He'll melt for sure :winkwink:.


----------



## TTC190810

My dh also doesnt know, lol! He thinks that I'm calm and laid back, lol! No, he's not that naive but still he doesn't know about bnb! 

Artsiekat, no I don't temp! We are just seeing how we go or the moment! Well in dh's eyes we are, but I'm getting pretty clues up on my cycle, well apart from the varying lengths at the moment! But being honest yet only started misbehaving since we started ttc! Typical! I think that if it's not our month this month I may suggest it! I'm not that sure if he wants to know about stuff like that though?! Don't want him worrying, at the moment I just ENSURE we bd around ovulation week! 

Xx


----------



## Katy78

Girls, I edited the thread title. I'll leave the existing title a part of it for a while more. I was thinking we could keep the second part (buns - please suggest a better word, couldn't think of anything else) and change the first part (August 2011) each month accordingly. What do you say?


----------



## citymouse

Aww, buns is cute! So we're bun buddies? Maybe it could be "buns and buns-to-be" or something (or maybe that's dumb... as the chicken story suggests, I am obviously not capable of thinking clearly).

Yeah, I think I'd better just fess up. Besides, it's all rainy out and I don't feel like scouting for a garbage can!


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse - Don't waste the chicken! Just say oops and do what katy suggests, make him feel like a hero. Or say, I must be pregnant, I'm soooo hungry I needed that chicken and the other lunch! :D

You ladies are probably a lot nicer to your hubbies than I am to mine! I tell him everything! Sometimes he watches me write out my posts. Which does get me all nervous, but that happens anytime anyone is looking over my shoulder. For any reason.  

I broke my small point and shoot I while I was taking pictures of my cervix, so now I make hubby use my giant canon DSLR camera to take a picture of my cervix everyday. He enjoys watching it change. I guess we're pretty open about that stuff. He knows I obsess, he might think it's unhealthy, but he knows that's what I do and he would never dare try to stop me! :haha:

I find it interesting how different relationships are from person to person! I guess we'd all be perfect for everyone if they weren't, right?


----------



## citymouse

Oh my gosh, you share cervix pictures! I guess there's no point in being squeamish about it, though. By the time we're all through there won't be any mystery left!

So I told DH about the chicken and he just laughed at me for being so angry that someone had thrown away my food. 

It's super early, but we actually picked a girl's name and shook on it. DH is being really sweet this week, so I think some of MIL's insane enthusiasm may be rubbing off on him. Tonight after I raced to the bathroom, and he laughed at me, I said, "You don't have a being inside you kicking your digestive system," and he said, "She's not kicking yet. Tadpoles don't kick." So it seems to be becoming more real to him. It's very cute. 

Now I really need to hope and pray it's a girl!

Hope everyone is feeling good and getting ready to get their BD on!


----------



## Katy78

*artsiekat*, wow you and your hubby really are open with each other. I probably wouldn't make my bf take pictures of my cervix. He thinks I'm obsessing enough as it is. Otherwise we tell each other pretty much everything, I know everything about his past relationships and he about mine, he tells me if he thinks somebody has a good ass, etc. I'm fine with that by the way, I just don't agree with him always. He says some girl has an awesome ass, much like mine and I say what, that girl's behind is bigger than mine, mine doesn't look like that :haha: :haha: :haha:.
But he thinks that my obsessing over this is guilty for not getting pregnant yet so I simply don't tell him everything because it's so much worse in reality :winkwink:.
*citymouse*, your hubby is so cute, you're lucky :D.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, he has had some not-so-cute moments over the past couple of weeks, I'm just glad he's coming around!

I'm going to toss out a fresh batch of :dust: ... come on, spermies and eggies! Meet up in August!


----------



## TTC190810

Awww Citymouse! Glad its feeling so real for you and DH! YEY!

Artsiekat - that so good that you can do that with OH! Being honest i dont think my DH would mind things like that - he is in the medical profession and his mum is a nurse - nothing can make him squemish! I just dont know if i would be up for it really?! Bit bizarre seen as he knows me inside and out and nothing fazes him?! I dunno, think im just rambling to myself now!

Loving the edit to the title of the thread as well katy! Whoop - we can all stay together, lol!

ASF - Day 36 and still no AF! Still trying not to get hopes up or anything or go crazy with symptom spotting - but i have itchy boobs?!?! 

I have other bits of symptoms but they could all be signals that AF is about to arrive but itchy boobs?! I dunno if its a symptom or anything but they have been driving me mad today - sneaking into a corned of the office to scratch my boobs is def not a good thing! I work with all men, not a female in sight, lol!

so im trying to stay positive and not be too optimistic! Well i know what i mean in my head! N if AF does show - im having a hell of a long cycle again?!

Thanks for the extra dust citymouse!

xx


----------



## artsiekat

Thanks citymouse for the dust, we need it! I'm acting as if I'll be ovulating at the end of this week, so lots of BDing and I'm starting to introduce preseed and the softcups. No idea if that's a good idea as I could ovulate on CD 19 like I typically do. Oh well, here's to wishful thinking!

citymouse - Glad to hear DH didn't mind at all and it's becoming so real for him! Yay! 

Katy - Yeah, hubby thinks I obsess sometimes, too. But I obsess about a lot of things, he's learned to just let me be me! Your story was funny! I would have smacked DH and said "No way mine is that big, you're in trouble now!!" :haha:

TTC - Of course, however much of your body you want to share with him is your business! But I bet he'd be open to sharing things like that with you. I know hubby finds it all very amazing and loves to be involved in the process of me learning about my body. I can tell he's proud of my sense of empowerment. But everyone's different, I can see some women having more empowerment by not sharing those details with anyone else, OH or not!


----------



## jensengirl

New name to this thread...I like it! How's everyone feeling? Anyone in the two like me? It's going by toooooo slow!! Baby dust xo


----------



## Coconuts

Not even close *jensengirl*
I o around CD22 so I've still got another 10 days to go before O so I'm feeling incredible impatient. Feeling very positive about this month though. 
I'm going all mystical this cycle since my fertile window coinsides with the full moon this month! Moon power!
Time goes so slowly when you're charting..... but on the other hand, DH and I have already been married for a month and I couldn't tell you where all those days went.
x


----------



## TTC190810

I'm out ladies! AF has just arrived! I'm sad at the moment but sure I will sort myself out as the day goes on! I have a feelin it's going to be a bad day :( xx


----------



## citymouse

TTC190810 said:


> I'm out ladies! AF has just arrived! I'm sad at the moment but sure I will sort myself out as the day goes on! I have a feelin it's going to be a bad day :( xx

Sorry to hear that! :hugs:

Ugh, I am a ball of stress this morning. We got home from travelling and I had a message from my doctor saying they need to reschedule my appointment... I keep thinking they're going to try to push it back by multiple weeks, which will piss me off. Plus DH's schedule is crazy and he's like, "I might not be able to do it next week" and I'm like, okay FINE, I'll just be pregnant with no prenatal care. :roll: I could just go alone but I really don't want to see the baby for the first time alone. I specifically chose a doctor close to his work so he could go to appointments.

And yesterday when we were saying good-bye, MIL had to go and comment on my lack of morning sickness, which made me totally paranoid, so I had to get up this morning at 5:30 and take another pregnancy test. :dohh: Still positive. 

Five minutes until my doctor's office opens and it's the tww of five minutes, LOL. I should just go load the dishwasher or something instead of stewing.


----------



## jensengirl

Ttc I'm so sorry that witch got u!! Keep the faith for next month! Thanks to clomid my cycles are shorter coconuts...it is crazy how fast time flies other than when we are ttc!! I'm a very impatient person, dh is worse. He asks me every morning if its too early to test...5d to go! Pleaaaaase lord more bfps on this thread:) citymouse, tell mil that the lucky ladies don't suffer from nausea and they say most women who don't get sick tend to have boys. 
Btw, going for bldwrk to check progesterone tomorrow please wish me luck ladies


----------



## B&LsMom

CityMouse I was soo sick with DS but it didn't start until 7-8 weeks and lasted until about 15-16 weeks---so it could be early or maybe its a DD I guess my theory is opposite of jensengirl lol


----------



## Coconuts

*TTC* I'm so sorry she got you. Kick her arse and send her backing. New cycle, new hope.... and a horrible new blank FF chart that needs to be filled. 
That's what I found most horrible about AF this cycle. 
It'll fill up in no time.

:dust:


----------



## LoloShells

I didn't get sick for even one day while pregnant with my daughter


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, everybody! I just talked to my mom and she was only sick with one of her three. I've known people who weren't sick who had boys, and people who weren't sick who had girls! So I guess it could be either. :) Anyway, I'll enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Coconuts

*Citymouse* if you want to get mystical about predicting your baby's gender 'they' say that depending on what moon sign the moon was in on the day of conception can increase the likelyhood of one gender over the other.
Was your O day June 21st? (Tracked back from your 6 weeks 2 days pregnant ticker)
The moon was in Pisces which is a female sign.
Here's the link
https://www.moonsigncalendar.net/moonangle.asp?Tagzahl=21&Monat=6&Jahr=2011&zeitzone=8
It's a 50/50 bit of fun. I wonder if it's going to be right???????
Lots of love to you and your tiny (pink?) bump x


----------



## TTC190810

Hey ladies,

Thanks for all your encouragement! Feeling a lot better today than yesterday! My DH took me out for a meal and seen as AF is here I had TWO alcoholic beverages! Feelin a little more relaxed again now! I cant believe how sad i was yesterday! I though i was doing quite well about not beein optimistic?! oh well and my little sis bought me a big bunch of flowers with a card that says "Keep Smiling Zo, It WILL happen for you! We love you, Melissa and Tyana Grace xxx" Which made me cry but in a good way! Tyana is my yougest niece! My little sis went to first midwife appointment yesterday as well - she is 11 weeks! Trying to get her in for her 12 week scan now!

On to better news - Citymouse, dont worry about not being ill - you might be lucky and not have MS but then again it might just be too early for it! My sister has been violently ill everyday for 3 weeks but with Tyana (her first) she wasnt ill once! Not a single nauseous feeling!

Cocounuts - I have had severe words with the witch and told her tha she is no longer welcome in my household and if she could vacate the premises with all her belongings and not retunr for another nine months it would be much appreciated! Lets hope she took note, lol!

I have a dilema - what can i get my OH for our first wedding anniversary? Its in a couple of weeks! i have ordered him a bracelet type thing which is on a leather strap with a silver disk that is engraved with 19.08.2010 - FOREVER and on the back "All My Love Zowi x" But your first is supposed to have something to do with paper?? So just want to get a bit of something paperish(?) to go with the braclet!

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/mercimaman/product/engraved-plate-bracelet - this is the bracelet if that has worked - he likes things like that!

So paper gifts?!?!

I hope everyone is doing well! Looking forward to another month now - we need more BFP's and seen as we can now all stay here we can all be pg together!

xx


----------



## TTC190810

Ughhh - just changed my ticker - 21 days to go till ovulation! Ughhhh!


----------



## citymouse

Coconuts - well, I'm pretty sure I ov'd on 7/9 (which would make me 5+5 or 5+6 depending on when conception occurred; the date in my ticker is based on lmp, but I think I'm a couple days behind it actually--waiting for the scan to confirm, then I'll change it... it actually calms me to see those extra few days even if I know it's probably a little inaccurate :blush: )... but the site you linked to said girl! Which will make DH happy. I believe the Chinese charts tell me boy. Oh well!

TTC - thanks, I'm trying not to worry. I just did a search for threads here and saw a lot of women had ms start within days of where I am now, so we'll see... I do have patches of light queasiness, usually when I'm hungry.

A paper gift...? Maybe a framed picture/photo or tickets to a concert or a book? Or a gift certificate (thought most of those are on little plastic cards now, LOL). If you're on a budget, you could just write a letter about how wonderful it is to be married to him! Or if you're not on a budget, you could book some travel and print the tickets. :)


----------



## LoloShells

For our first anniversary I got got my husband tickets to watch our hockey team play during playoffs. The tickets are paper :)


----------



## citymouse

Yuck, maybe I spoke too soon! Taking my prenatals today made me feel totally barfy, which has never been the case before. :sick:


----------



## Coconuts

*TTC* for a paper anniversary gift why not write a letter to DH signed from Mr Stork explaining and apologizing for the hold up. Mr Stork should also add that the really good babies need 'special delivery' which naturally takes a little longer. :blue: / :pink:

Would only be cute if your DH is TTC just as hard as you. A NTNP DH might not appreciate it. :rofl:

Enjoy :wine: Gotta do what you can to help keep that chin up on CD 1/2/3... :hugs:


----------



## jensengirl

The gender and nausea connection must be a myth, or maybe ihad it backwards???? Lol
The hockey tix are a great idea loloshells! Its our first anniversary in october, I may steal that:)


----------



## jensengirl

Oh coconuts I like that idea too...so original! My hub will know I didn't think of that, I have no creativity


----------



## Coconuts

jensengirl said:


> Oh coconuts I like that idea too...so original! My hub will know I didn't think of that, I have no creativity

But it's not from you silly. It's from the stork!
You never know what you can do until you try. Don't be so hard on yourself and give it a go. I'm sure you'll be proud of it however it comes out. :thumbup:
Write it with your left hand (if you're right handed that it) and chuck a couple of downy feathers in the envelope for effect. If you like the idea, do it. You might have borrowed the idea but the words'll be yours. :hugs: I'm sure he'll love what ever you give him
x


----------



## Katy78

Hi guys. Very quickly.
TTC, I'm very sorry AF came. I'm sure by now you're ready for a new fight, hopeful and impatient to see that BFP.
How are the rest of you?
I must say I got a perfect OPK positive this cycle, today on CD 15. So I'm ovulating tonight sometime. Yay. I felt it, too. I so hope this is my month.
See you all soon.


----------



## Coconuts

Nice to hear you've got a good clear Pos OPK? Your 2WW aproaches EEEEEK! Didn't you have trouble figuring out if and when O day was last cycle? Sorry *Katy*, was that you or am I going loopy from reading too many threads and journals on BnB?
I'm CD14 but no O in sight just yet. One more week to go for me.
:flower:


----------



## citymouse

Go, Katy, go!


----------



## artsiekat

Hey, ladies, sorry I haven't been around as much, just trying to take it easy this cycle. Haven't Oed yet, but I think I'm close. I'm CD 15 now, so I'm trying to get some regular to everyday BDing in until the 21/22 CD atleast, just to be sure.

Keep almost forgetting to temp, getting too comfy in "not trying too hard". Enjoying my last weekend of drinking hopefully for 9 months!! :D

Katy- Awesome news on the postive OPK!! Got my fingers FXed for you.

Sorry, ladies, if I haven't read all the recent posts completely, I skimmed. Need to head to bed to be on time for a friend's baby shower tomorrow. So I'll catch up tomorrow!


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, test line was stronger than the control line in the early afternoon yesterday. So I probably ovulated sometime during the night. We BD'ed in the evening of course :winkwink:. I hope the rest of you waiting to ovulate get there soon, too. And of course a sticky bean to all of us this cycle.
*Coconuts*, you remembered correctly. I had O problems last month. Seemed to be an anovulatory cycle. That's why I'm so happy to be ovulating now :happydance:.


----------



## Coconuts

:happydance: for BFPOPK and for superb :sex: timing. Go girl!

Nice to see you back *Artsiekat*. Let's hope the taking it easy will get you the BFP this month. I hope the baby shower isn't too happy/sad/frustrating. Visiting my BF's 2 month old sends my baby fever through the roof! :baby:

x


----------



## lolasweet

Good luck ladies!! FX'd this is your month!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ebelle

Hi everyone, so sorry I've been MIA for so long.

After the horrible doctor's visit and AF coming to visit, I was a bit depressed for a while and really needed to get away. I'm glad this thread is still around and spent some time catching up on the news.

Katy78 - Thanks for changing the thread title and keeping us together. Appreciate it as I've come to love the support from this group :) Hoping you are truly enjoying your 2 week break.

TTC190810 - Thanks for popping by my journal and sending such encouraging words. Hope that you feel better after your outburst. Sometimes its good to get all the stuff off our chest. 

citymouse - looks like your mouselet is enjoying him/herself. Hope you are holding up great and that you won't get that mad morning sickness. A lot of people I know don't get it, so don't let it make you paranoid. Enjoy the fact that you don't have to live through it. I think its awesome that you managed to tell your DH's family about the good news and that they are supportive. :)

artsiekat - how you holding up? Looks like our cycles are still in sync. We really need to be TTC buddies and quickly turn that into bump buddies  I haven't started insemination, but i see you've started BDing :) I actually want to do the cervix pictures thing, but haven't figured out how to do it. How are you doing it? Any tips to share?

Lozlizlou - Hi! welcome to the club and it's never too late :)

jensengirl - I have to say my temps with clomid has been crazy sometimes, so I'ld suggest you take everything with an open mind. You can see my charts in my signature to see the fluctuations.

sadie - I know what you mean. Sometimes I wonder why in the world is it so hard to have a baby when people all around me seem to be pregnant. I've had at least 9 friends who announced pregnancies this year. Anyway, truly hope this is your cycle and you get your BFP real soon.

Coconuts - Thanks for the foot reflexology advice, I might try it. And yes, I feel your pain about cycles going nuts. I went thru that myself and feel so frustrated. Looks like our cycles are quite in sync, although your O is expected to be a week later. You started BDing yet?

lolasweet - Hope you are having a wonderful first tri so far and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Stop by and chat with us still ok? Don't be a stranger!

As for myself:

After discussion with my partner, we decided to take things easy this month. This means we did not use clomid and are waiting to see if I will O without it. If I manage to get a positive OPK, we will still do insemination. I've actually been having a bit of what feels like ovary cramps for the past 2 days and I think I might O in the next couple of days. Have contacted our donor and he is fine to donate as long as its before the 12th as he will be going away.

Keeping my fingers crossed, as I've also heard of people who got pregnant on the first cycle off clomid. Maybe that will be us!


----------



## citymouse

Hey, ebelle and Artsiekat! Good to see you here.

Hope this is a "productive" (or "reproductive") month for you two!


----------



## TTC190810

Hey, I'm on my phone so will respond properly to everyone once on the pc! Just wanted to ask you guys a question! As you all know AF arrived on we'd morn! However, she has gone?! I mean I haven't bled since yesterday afternoon?! That's only two days?! Should I be worried - the shortest period I have has is 4 days and even on the fifth day had some brown spotting?! But everything has stopped?! 

Any ideas?! 

Xx


----------



## citymouse

How many dpo are you? There's a chance it could be implantation bleeding. I'd wait a day or two and if af doesn't come back, take a test!


----------



## Katy78

*TTC190810*, was it a normal flow? It could be IB like *citymouse* said. But what often happens to me is that on the third or fourth day flow is non-existent and it starts again after a few hours or even after a whole day. I do like the first option better of course :winkwink:. FX'ed.


----------



## jensengirl

So an update on me. Had progesterone tested and it's very low, less than .5:( clomid didn't make me ovulate so I will talk to my ob next week about further options. Now I just wait for af:( how about everyone else? Anyone have low progesterone? What did u do to help raise it?? I'm so upset


----------



## Katy78

Jeez, I'm so sorry *jensengirl*.
Is your progesterone level low because you didn't ovulate this cycle or is it a general problem? You can take extra progesteron if your own is low I think. Low progesteron levels usually manifests with a short luteal phase/spotting before your period.
I wish you all the best.


----------



## artsiekat

jensengirl - So sorry to hear about your low levels. :( I hope you can O soon and get back to TTC.

TTC190810 - Ooo, I really hope it's IB for you! Though I'm sure I can recall a couple strange periods that stopped and started again before. FXed it's not AF!

ebelle - I totally consider you my TTC buddy, I only wish I could really throw you a party when you get your BFP!! :D The speculum is super easy to use, it's scary to look at at first, but once you know how to put it in it's no big deal. Basically you put it in sideways so the duck-lips are vertical(like our vaginal opening) then turn it the right way, the handle towards the ceiling, when it's halfway in, then I slowly open it and push it back at the same time. I like to have it all the way open right as I get it all the way in so there's no chance I'm scraping my cervix with it. I also start to take it out open, and close it halfway out so I don't close it on my cervix, too.

I haven't been able to get a pic of it in a few days, but yesterday I had some crazy EWCM!! I was sooo excited because I've never seen myself produce that much before. Very exciting. Is it sad I find that very exciting?  I'm on mucinex for the past couple of days and EPO this cycle.

Coconuts - Thanks, hun, the baby shower was nice, momma was so happy and got sooo many presents! I have to admit my baby fever rose way too much! :D I did get to have the wine, though!


----------



## artsiekat

Got my OPK, ladies! :D
 



Attached Files:







cycle 4.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## B&LsMom

Beautiful OPK series artsiekat!!! That with the EWCM sound like things are on track for you!!


----------



## jensengirl

Thanks for your support ladies, I did go purchase some progesterone cream to start but will talk to the doc first. I don't know much about progesterone katy but with my low levels even if I did get pregnant I'd most likely miscarry (or so I've read that anyways). I'm trying to stay positive but it's so hard, all I do is cry since getting the test results. To not ovulate from 100mg of clomid worries me. Hubby has been so supportive which helps a lot. 
Artsiekat that opk looks awesome!!!!!!! Get to work girl!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Jensengirl, sorry you have to deal with this. I thought I read somewhere that around 25% of women don't ovulate with clomid. 

A lot of women take a B-vitamin complex to lengthen their luteal phase. I don't know how that translates to progesterone production, though. :(


----------



## Coconuts

*Jensengirl*. Don't worry hun. Our bodies are marvelous and what is done can usually be undone. I'm a big believer in that. PMA goes further than you know too. I have a 10 day LP which lengthened to 12 days last cycle. If I don't get a BFP this cycle I'm going to try Agnus Castus. Both help to lengthen LP and Agnus C especially helps to regulate long cycles and delayed O etc. Rather than either of these things adding progesterone into your system, they help your pituitary gland to regulate itself so your own body makes its own hormones in the right balance. AC seems to be very good at balancing hormones and getting your body to remember how to function as it should.
Good luck girl. I'm sorry about the low Progesterone but you can raise it I'm sure. Try Agnus Castus
xxxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## Katy78

*jensengirl*, I don't think you have to worry about your progesterone levels just yet. Progesterone is excreted after ovulation. It just proves you didn't ovulate. Too bad about this cycle but I don't think that means there's a general problem. 
*artsiekat,*, awesome BFP OPK. Congrats, I'm sure you BD'ed like crazy and hopefully this is your month.


----------



## jensengirl

You girls make me smile, thank you so much for being so supportive and hepful! I did hear about the cactus supplement, i hope it works for ya coconuts. My ob plans to put me on 150mg of clomid once my dumb period shows up....i kind of hope she comes quick though so i dont have to wait!! Should i do cd 3 to 7 or 5 to 9?? My ob left it up to me since ive tried both without success so far. I will probably start cd 3 since i have no patience left lol.


----------



## ebelle

hey jensengirl, dont be sad. low progesterone can be fixed. 

as for days to take clomid, my understanding is the earlier you take it (2-6, 3-7) gives more eggs whereas later you take it (5-9) provides better quality eggs. if your problem is no ovulation, i would go with taking clomid earlier.

in other news, no positive opk for me so far, but temp dipped to 36.18 today and so did our first insemination this cycle a couple of hours ago. hoping the opk turns positive soon as my donor is going away this weekend!


----------



## ebelle

artsiekat, hope u are busy bding away! thats one nice positive opk!


----------



## sadie

FX ebelle!!


----------



## jensengirl

Thanks ebelle and good luck!!! Cd 3 to 7 it is...let's just hope I get my period sometime this year. If I have to take provera again I will be bummed!


----------



## twilliamssbt

am pleased to tell all you ladies that after being told last month natural conception was impossible, I found out today that I am in fact pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/eb17534d.jpg


----------



## citymouse

YAY! Congratulations! That's a pretty clear :bfp: right there, LOL!

Happy and healthy pregnancy to you!


----------



## twilliamssbt

citymouse said:


> YAY! Congratulations! That's a pretty clear :bfp: right there, LOL!
> 
> Happy and healthy pregnancy to you!

I did a frer yesterday and it was really really faint and thought it was evap. Did another frer tonight and again it was faint, but definately there, then very shakily got out the clearblue digi, the 3 minutes and that blooming egg timer were driving me nuts, I had the window covered till I could look lol. It was there and glaring at me :happydance:

Thank you so much, you too x


----------



## artsiekat

jensengirl, best of luck, hun, hope this is your cycle!

Ebelle, are you getting a + opk yet? I've been busy BDing for sure! I have had quite a bit EWCM this cycle, so I have high hopes! I will definitely try not to test until 13 dpo this cycle, though!

twilliamssbt - SO AWESOME! Congrats, hun! :happydance::happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months to you, momma!


----------



## Katy78

Yay, *twilliamssbt* :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:!!!
You sure made my day. Soooo happy for you. You're giving hope to the rest of us. And you were told it wouldn't be possible...
I am congratulating you and wishing you a peaceful pregnancy and as few sleepless nights as possible when your bundle of joy arrives.


----------



## Coconuts

*twilliamssbt* Massive congratulation! :happydance: That's is just FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!
Did you do anything different this cycle?
Have you been back to that poo pooing, dream shattering Doc and waved your _'I conceived naturally and now I'm totally PREGNANT!'_ :bfp:HPT in his / her face. :haha:
I would have. Serve the know it all right.

Good on ya girl.
Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :wine:
x


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> Yay, *twilliamssbt* :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:!!!
> You sure made my day. Soooo happy for you. You're giving hope to the rest of us. And you were told it wouldn't be possible...
> I am congratulating you and wishing you a peaceful pregnancy and as few sleepless nights as possible when your bundle of joy arrives.

Thank you so much Katy :thumbup: 



Coconuts said:


> *twilliamssbt* Massive congratulation! :happydance: That's is just FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!
> Did you do anything different this cycle?
> Have you been back to that poo pooing, dream shattering Doc and waved your _'I conceived naturally and now I'm totally PREGNANT!'_ :bfp:HPT in his / her face. :haha:
> I would have. Serve the know it all right.
> 
> Good on ya girl.
> Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :wine:
> x

In a way yes, and in a way no. I was at a point where I really believed the docs, my 2 best friends who know about the problems kept telling me it only takes the one. I continued charting and started to use OPK's this month as I wanted to be able to show the docs I was definately ovulating and we were BDing at the right time. I did seem to manage to time BD better this month, day before ovulation pm, day of ovulation am and day after ovulation am. My CM seemed to be only watery this month not EWCM, which may have helped.

It was my chart that looked totally different from last month, and that whats made me think I was so started testing at 6dpo, thought I was getting evaps like last month till at 9dpo I thougt I could see a very very faint line on a frer. 10dpo line much darker but still faint so I did the digi.

Have just phoned the docs to do exactly as you say and make an appointment for GP and Midwife but the answer message told me to ring back after 2pm, felt like throwing the phone tbh lol x

I will have great pleasure in informing our GP who was the one that told DH it was not going to happen, also need to gloat to Endocrinology Nurse Practioner and Endo Consultant.

All I now have to worry about is that my baby could be a pituitary giant eeeeeekkkkkk


----------



## Coconuts

Whaaaaaaaaa? A Pituitary giant? What the hell's that, why?
What what what???????

:haha: for all the gloating that's to be done to the whole medical team who said it couldn't be done!

No EWCM gives me some extra hope too since the best my body can muster is watery CM.

Congrats again hun x


----------



## Coconuts

Really really really wanted to POAS on my OPK. Yesterday (2PM) was whiter than white. The day before (5PM) there was a little something. Is there such thing as an optimal time of the day to do these things? :shrug: I know we make the LH in the morning and need time to have it metabolize into your pee, so depending on how fast you body does the metabolizing, would that mean slower metabolizers would have better results later in the evening and vice versa?
Going by this new mad theory I just quickly went to the loo (WITHOUT my OPK) so I wouldn't be tempted for a few more hours. 
Ha!
*shakes head, knowing how mad she sounds*


----------



## twilliamssbt

Coconuts said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa? A Pituitary giant? What the hell's that, why?
> What what what???????
> 
> :haha: for all the gloating that's to be done to the whole medical team who said it couldn't be done!
> 
> No EWCM gives me some extra hope too since the best my body can muster is watery CM.
> 
> Congrats again hun x

Do you remember Andre the Giant, was a big wrestler in WWF in 90's, he died due to the symptoms of his giantism at too young an age. Nowadays, they have isolated the gene and Andrew had the DNA test on Monday so in about 8 weeks we will know for sure. It can now be prevented by monitoring children every 12 months and treating at the first sign.

Andrew has Acromegaly, a growth hormone producing pituitary gland tumour, too much growth hormone before the bones fuse in late teenage years causes excessive growth. I do know that Andrew himself was a 10lb baby, so am expecting this little one may not be needing newborn clothes lol x


----------



## Coconuts

Blimey girl!
Fingers crossed all is well for the test results. :hugs: 8 weeks is an insane amount of time to have to wait. :wacko:
It sounds like you're incredibly well informed and ready for anything, including a bouncing 10lb :baby:

Seen any nice maternity wedding dressed that take your fancy???? :flower:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Coconuts said:


> Blimey girl!
> Fingers crossed all is well for the test results. :hugs: 8 weeks is an insane amount of time to have to wait. :wacko:
> It sounds like you're incredibly well informed and ready for anything, including a bouncing 10lb :baby:
> 
> Seen any nice maternity wedding dressed that take your fancy???? :flower:

Yep very well informed, in email contact with the professor at St Barts doing the research, she assured me all is now treatable and curable before I got pregnant. I also did a degree in Biomedical Science, so am pretty well informed anyway.

Luckily because the wedding is in Jamaica, the top half of my dress is very skimpy anyway, the front is very low cut and was going to get some pockets added for chicken fillets to enhance the cleavage, I really don't think that is going to be necessary anymore lol

The back of the dress is also very low backed, and I ordered a size larger anyway, I have at least 4" if not 6" around the waist area that probably can be allowed for where the dress ties. If not, there is enough material in the dress to allow for some alteration. It was delivered only 2 weeks ago lol x

I will be 19 weeks 4 days on the day of the wedding I think, at least I do not have to worry about AF interfereing with our honeymoon :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Awesome! I love how it all came together for you. And if you get ms, it should be long gone by 19 weeks, so excellent timing!


----------



## jensengirl

Thats awesome twilliams!!!!! We are thrilled for you:) gl with the dna results.
Artsiekat....ten more days til testing?? Tick tock tick tock.....I hope this month will be your bfppppppppp!!! I got a good feeling:)


----------



## ebelle

Yay twilliamssbt!!! Congrats! So happy to see you got your BFP! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you :)

artsiekat - Good to know you been BDing all the way! Fx that this is our month together :)

For myself, did insemination 2 days ago and today since temp dropped to 36.2ish range Donor goes away tomorrow, but did offer to do another donation tomorrow morning. Have an almost positive opk today: Pictures of this months opks below.

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-dvPS6ckXszc/TkPUFWo58jI/AAAAAAAACp4/md4fa_-4nxo/s1600/%253D%253Futf-8%253FB%253FSU1HLTIwMTEwODExLTAwMDkxLmpwZw%253D%253D%253F%253D-752853

Hoping that it is O day tomorrow and the spermies will be ready to catch the eggy :)

What do you gals think? Does the bottom one look like a positive opk to you?


----------



## artsiekat

Jenselgirl - FF said I ovulated on the 7th, which surprises me, I was it was either 8th or 9th. I was still getting a lot of CM on the 9th. I'm sticking with my usual cycle lengths, which would make O the 9th and I'll wait to test atleast until 10-12 dpo according to that! Thanks, hun! FXed for you this cycle!

Ebelle - It doesn't quite look positive, but realllyy close. It's possible it will get darker today and you will O tomorrow, definitely do an insemination tomorrow morning!! I hope this is our month!


----------



## ebelle

It's 2 am and my donor is still in the office! His flight is at noon tomorrow, so I feel bad wanting to make him donate :(

What should I do????


----------



## Coconuts

Make him donate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:spermy:


----------



## citymouse

He can sleep on the plane! Donate, donate!


----------



## ebelle

You gals are such BAD influences!!!! Lol! I am trying to discreetly sway him into donating in the morning 

I feel bad, but OMG, he is gonna be away til Tuesday and we could miss it entirely! Even though we have done 2 inseminations so far...


----------



## citymouse

Hey, there are worse things to ask a guy to do, lol!


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, I agree with the girls. Force him to donate!!! Still at work at 2am??? I wouldn't want to have his job... Donating his :spermy: will help him release some tension :winkwink:. 
And I agree with *artsiekat*, OPK is not quite positive yet, but it might be tomorrow and as spermies survive for a couple of days, you have a good chance. FX'ed for you of course O:).


----------



## artsiekat

Make 'im donate!!


----------



## jensengirl

I vote for donate! Ebelle, men do it without purpose all the time, make it have worth:) gl girl and yes, that opk is very close so you wouldnt want to miss your chance.


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> Jenselgirl - FF said I ovulated on the 7th, which surprises me, I was it was either 8th or 9th. I was still getting a lot of CM on the 9th. I'm sticking with my usual cycle lengths, which would make O the 9th and I'll wait to test atleast until 10-12 dpo according to that! Thanks, hun! FXed for you this cycle!
> 
> Ebelle - It doesn't quite look positive, but realllyy close. It's possible it will get darker today and you will O tomorrow, definitely do an insemination tomorrow morning!! I hope this is our month!

FF originally this month at 3 dpo tried to put my ovulation date the day before my positive OPK, by 5dpo, it corrected it and got it at the right day, the day after my pos OPK lol.

Would not worry, may well change it hun x


----------



## ebelle

NO luck everyone, simply did not have the time for the donation today. Will just have to hope ovulation happens today and I'm still in with the chance, or ovulation waits til donor is back next week.

Either way, looks like slim luck this month. Wondering if I will ovulate at all as no clomid this month. Hoping that my opk will be positive when I test later. It's my only hope!


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, I'm sorry you didn't get insaminated before the donor left :(.

My vacation is slowly coming to an end, it was wonderful. I'm back to work on Tuesday but I'm off again on Friday afternoon, going to an actual vacation and will be returning on Tuesday morning. That is if my boss allows me two days off (she better...). Really looking forward to it. I'l either be pregnant or having my period the whole time. Even though we're not going to the coast and period won't bother me as much as it would there, I'm really hoping for the first option :winkwink:.
Otherwise I'm fine, no specific symptoms. My breasts hurt around O and I had some twinges but it all pretty much went away. A friend of mine came to see us yesterday and my OH was making coctails. He made mine alcohol-free (in secret).


----------



## ebelle

Positive opk today!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-3AzX17aq_XE/TkZUy4GFxoI/AAAAAAAACss/h7-WFyfCjCY/s1600/%253D%253Futf-8%253FB%253FSU1HLTIwMTEwODEzLTAwMDk5LmpwZw%253D%253D%253F%253D-775114

This means my body has healed itself enough that I ovulate without clomid now. So happy! Hoping this means we can try at home a few more times without resorting to overseas iui or ivf. Or maybe I am one of those who get pregnant after stopping clomid. Either way am very happy right now


----------



## ebelle

Katy where u going for vacation? Sound like fun!


----------



## artsiekat

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's a beautiful positive! I hope the insemination catches the eggy this month, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Katy78 said:


> A friend of mine came to see us yesterday and my OH was making coctails. He made mine alcohol-free (in secret).

That's soooooooooo cute. I can imagine the furtive looks between you. What a great OH:flower:


----------



## Coconuts

*ebelle* love the OPK series. Super awesome to see your clever body Ov'ed by it's self! Good work ovaries! :happydance:
Nice to see what a +OPK actually looks like. I've got 6 all lined up and they all look like your CD16 :nope:
I'm hoping the big dark one will pop out of nowhere. BAM. Big fat surge!
What time of day do you POA(OPK)S in general?


----------



## ebelle

Coconuts said:


> *ebelle* love the OPK series. Super awesome to see your clever body Ov'ed by it's self! Good work ovaries! :happydance:
> Nice to see what a +OPK actually looks like. I've got 6 all lined up and they all look like your CD16 :nope:
> I'm hoping the big dark one will pop out of nowhere. BAM. Big fat surge!
> What time of day do you POA(OPK)S in general?

This is actually my first month using cheap opks i bought while i was in thailand. Can't acually get them here in Singapore. Since its also the first month I am trying without clomid, thought I would document how long it takes to get my positive opk. By cd18 I was getting a bit worried as for my past 4 cycles i normally ovulate between cd14 and cd18. Good thing I kept at it and finally got my positive today. 

For opks I generally test in the afternoon, between 3 to 7 pm. Its also important to hold your pee and not drink too much water before testing. As I use the pee in cup method, if I find my pee is too diluted (light yellow or almost clear) I throw it away and wait a couple of hours more.

Hope this helps! Fx you get your surge soon :happydance:

Btw, i noticed you are cd22, so you started poas opk since cd17? Any chance you started poas opk too late and missed your surge? Cos I seem to see most people start around cd13 or so. Are you temping to keep track too?


----------



## Coconuts

I sure am. Temps are still stable in pre O range. No O! My cycles are kind of long and I usually O around CD22. CD13 seemed like over kill to start. FF gave me an OPK green light on CD18 I think. Plus I only have 10 sticks until the new delivery arrives. I actually POASed much later tonight around 8.30PM and got an actual second line. Not + but it looks like things are happening. Like you said. I also stopped drinking for a few hours before I tested and I think that's the key. O day looks like it could be CD23/24 now. Yipee! Thanks ebelle. I think actually using the OPKs stressed me out a bit and pushed O back. maybe you too? Hope you catch that natural egg!
:dust:


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, congrats on your positive OPK. Knowing you are ovulating is awesome, isn't it? I hope one of the spermies survived long enough to join with the egg.
We're going to Germany, Koeln. There's a huge game convention my OH wants to go to. And even though I'm not really a gamer, I'm really looking forward to it too :). We're meeting some friends there, too.
*Coconuts*, yes, my OH was sweet making me alcohol-free mojitos. They were delicious anyway. And I had fun.
Yeah, I've made the mistake of not waiting for my urine to concentrate. This month was perfect. And I tested around 4 pm every day.


----------



## Coconuts

It seems concentrated pee and consistent times are key to getting OPKs to join the fun. :flower:


----------



## LoloShells

FF is telling me my chart is triphasic, and shows a possible implantation dip, but HPTs are still negative :(


----------



## twilliamssbt

LoloShells said:


> FF is telling me my chart is triphasic, and shows a possible implantation dip, but HPTs are still negative :(

How long is your usual cycle?, it certainly does look triphasic and it looks like there is an inplantation dip.

11dpo is still very early for a HPT +, mine was at 10dpo, but ff added early HPT when I added my chart to the gallery. Its especially early if you have a cycle longer than 28 days. What is your usual LP length too incase you do not ovulate at the same time each month.

Also what test are you using, I had One Step IC's, FRER and Clearblue Digital. At 9dpo there was a very very almost missed it faint line on the frer and the IC was neg with FMU. At 10dpo in the evening I took the second frer out of the double pack which initially after 3 mins when I glanced thought was neg, till I tilted it and saw the line clear as day. At that point I used a clearblue digital, covered the window so I could only see the egg timer. That was the longest 3 minutes of my life, it came up nicely and clearly pregnant 1-2 weeks. The same urine sample only showed a very very faint line on the one step IC, which incidentally are supposed to be 10iu/ml unlike FRER and Clearblue which I think are 20iu/ml.

When my doctors suregery did the confirmation and the midwife rang to give me the positive result, she even said the two brands I used were actually more sensitive than the tests that they use at the surgery.

Don't forget either that a hell of a lot of women don't get a positive HPT until after their missed period or the day its due.

The thread for April babies in First Trimester, I was probably the on;y one that joined at 3 weeks and 4 days pregnant, everyone else seems to be 4+ or 6+ weeks before joining.

fx x


----------



## LoloShells

My cycle should be only 29 days. I guess I just figured if I implanted on cd7 I should test positive by cd10. I'm using the pink ones from amazon, which i guess is wondfo? It seems a lot of women get their positive at cd10 with them :(

I do know that when I got pregnant with my daughter (a complete surprise) I just KNEW I was pregnant even though we weren't trying. I was on BC! So anyways I go to planned parenthood to get a pg test and they tell me its negative. Bout a week and half maybe two weeks later I still had that gut feeling and bought an hpt that ended up positive. I was in my third week when I went to PP and got the negative, and in my fifth week when I got my positive hpt. But I wasn't testing in between so who knows the earliest I would have got my positive.

I'm trying to keep hope, thanks for your encouragement!


----------



## twilliamssbt

LoloShells said:


> My cycle should be only 29 days. I guess I just figured if I implanted on cd7 I should test positive by cd10. I'm using the pink ones from amazon, which i guess is wondfo? It seems a lot of women get their positive at cd10 with them :(
> 
> I do know that when I got pregnant with my daughter (a complete surprise) I just KNEW I was pregnant even though we weren't trying. I was on BC! So anyways I go to planned parenthood to get a pg test and they tell me its negative. Bout a week and half maybe two weeks later I still had that gut feeling and bought an hpt that ended up positive. I was in my third week when I went to PP and got the negative, and in my fifth week when I got my positive hpt. But I wasn't testing in between so who knows the earliest I would have got my positive.
> 
> I'm trying to keep hope, thanks for your encouragement!

Its sounding like you may be a day of missed period or later, especially if you have gone to 5 weeks before getting a HPT in the past.

You could try a FRER or Clearblue digi in a few days though, I am loving those 2 tests now lol xx


----------



## LoloShells

If af doesn't show, I definitely will be doing that :)


----------



## Katy78

FX'ed, *LoloShells*.


----------



## Coconuts

*Loloshells* I think it's only less that 15% of women get a BFP at 11DPO. Hang in there girl :hugs:


----------



## hoppinforbabe

light bfp I think!! tell me what you think
 



Attached Files:







p 001.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## twilliamssbt

hoppinforbabe said:


> light bfp I think!! tell me what you think

Certainly looks it, try confirming with digital and congrats x


----------



## artsiekat

hoppinforbabe - looks like a BFP to me! Congrats!

loloshells - FXed for you, hun! Hope you get a BFP!!


----------



## Katy78

*hoppinforbabe*, this is it. Congratulations, mommy :).


----------



## LoloShells

I finally got my day 20 progesterone number, it was 41.6!


----------



## Coconuts

hoppinforababe looks like a :bfp: to me! Congrats girl!

*loloshells* what does 41.6 mean? Is that high or low? :headspin:


----------



## LoloShells

Pretty high, I've read they want to see at least 15 from a medicated cycle.


----------



## hoppinforbabe

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







p 002.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## twilliamssbt

hoppinforbabe said:


> :happydance:

Yay another BFP, big congrats :happydance:


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats!

I want one :(


----------



## citymouse

hoppinforbabe said:


> :happydance:

Definitely! Congratulations!

Loloshells, FX'd that this is your month, too!

And Katy, you must be close to testing, right?


----------



## B&LsMom

YAY Congrats hoppingforbabe!!!


----------



## Coconuts

loloshells, then that's great! good luck for your BFP, it's coming :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

*LoloShells*, that's awesome. Good luck, girl :).


citymouse said:


> And Katy, you must be close to testing, right?

Yes, I am. I plan to test on Friday if AF doesn't beat me to it. Stay away, :witch:!!!
I'm back to work today. It's not too bad. Each day brings me closer to the day I get to see those magic lines. I sure hope this is the month.
How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck Katy :af:
I'm STILL waiting to O and it's looking like it's going to be a looooooooooooooong cycle. This is definitely worse than the TWW! Nearly 4 weeks since CD1 ARGH :hissy:
I think it's the B50 doing it's thing. I'm taking it to lengthen LP but I think it's lengthening everything else too. :cry:


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry to hear about your long cycle, *Coconuts* :(.
Yes, waiting to ovulate is terrible, I've said so before.
I hope you ovulate this cycle and soon, too.
Ladies on this thread are finally getting pregnant, now it's our turn :winkwink:.


----------



## artsiekat

Coconuts - Boo on the long cycles! I hate waiting to O, too. Always the fear you'll miss your window!

Katy - really hoping you get your BFP this week! FXed for you!

I'm doing good, not symptom spotting at all this cycle and just taking it easy. I'm proud of myself. My breasts are sore, but seems they are always sore after O and until AF starts. Hoping to test Sat. or Sun., I think.


----------



## citymouse

I'm posting to get our thread off of 666 posts, LOL!

I have my first prenatal checkup this morning... I'm just hoping all is well and we will see a little baby and heartbeat. 

Can't help laughing to myself that DH is going to really be weirded out by being at the gynecologist's office!


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse said:


> I'm posting to get our thread off of 666 posts, LOL!
> 
> I have my first prenatal checkup this morning... I'm just hoping all is well and we will see a little baby and heartbeat.
> 
> Can't help laughing to myself that DH is going to really be weirded out by being at the gynecologist's office!

Good luck, hun! I know it's nerving wracking until you finally hear that heartbeat!


----------



## Katy78

Good luck, *citymouse*. I can only imagine happiness when hearing your baby's heartbeat for the first time. Let us know how it was as soon as you come back from the doctor's.
*artsiekat*, you'll be testing a day or so after me. Maybe we'll both get our BFPs this time.
*LoloShells*, how are you doing? And the others?


----------



## LoloShells

I'm alright, temp is still up but really don't feel pregnant. I think I may have fooled myself again. Af should be here by Thursday so we'll know soon enough. :(


----------



## citymouse

All right, I'm back! We had to wait more than two hours! I think my doctor had two deliveries this morning. DH had a plane to catch and was about to lose his mind.

The scan was great. I was surprised at how fast you could see the sac and baby (yes, there was only one!). It's measuring 8 weeks, which might be why my 12 dpo bfp was so dark. :) And we saw the heartbeat. It was very cute. I'm just relieved that with all my weird twinges and lack of symptoms, everything is coming along as it should. 

Now, it's :bfp: time in here! All crossables crossed for everyone!

Loloshells, I've read symptom threads where people said the only month they didn't feel pregnant was the month they got their bfp! So hang in there.


----------



## LoloShells

Glad your scan went well and all is good :) 
Are you hoping for a girl or a boy?

I thought that earlier too, that there have been many months when I was like "I feel so pregnant this has to be it!" And then nothing of course. So maybe the lack of feeling anything but tired is a good thing. Hard to believe though. I felt nauseous earlier but I think it was my nerves. Other than that just tired, but that could totally be af coming.

of course my biggest "symptom" is my chart, with an implantation dip and being triphasic, and having 73 pregnancy points... but I'm leary to rest my hopes on it.


----------



## jensengirl

Lolo your progesterone level was awesome, seems to me as a sure sign! Fingers xd for you! As me for me ladies, starting provera today since im fifth dose of clomid was a fail and am now over a week late for af. Past four clomids i got my af between cd 24 and 28 and my doc has no idea why this happened. Hpts negative and progesterone is still super low. So....i assume i should ovulate around sept. 8th to the 12th going by my provera and clomid plan, im hoping this is it or else iui and femera is next step.
Woohoooo for heartbeat citymouse!! How fast was it?? They say if it starts fast and stays that way its most likely a girl but hey, im sick of listening to old wives tales lol. Can you post ultrasound pictures soon?? Cant wait to see that ligtle mouselet hehe


----------



## ebelle

congrats to Hoppinforbabe! Great to see the BFP!

Coconut - That must be frustrating, I can't imagine waiting 4 weeks for O! Hope it comes real quick for you! Are you still OPKing religiously?

Artsiekat - Proud of you for not going crazy symptom spotting! fingers crossed this month is it!

Katy - Hope going back to work issn't being too much of a drag and that all is good

citymouse - Scan pic please!!!

Loloshells - your chart is looking goood! Hope this is it!

jensengirl - doc prescribe provera? Does he think you did not ovulate on clomid this cycle? Any chance he will do bloodwork for you to figure out more?

AFM, I think I am out this month. Based on my OPK reading, I should be 3 dpo today, but still no cross hairs on my FF chart. On top of that, I think my insemination was way too early this month and my donor got back from his trip right AFTER my temp rise. So I shall not hold out any hopes, but am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you :)


----------



## citymouse

Okay! Here is the only scan picture she gave us. She printed off three and I was really excited, but then she put two of them in the file, LOL. Oh well.

https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/5690/us8weeks.jpg

So the line is the umbilical cord, I guess, and the circle is the yolk sac, and the peanut is the baby (hanging out upside down). I've been going crazy with the gender prediction wives' tales and one of them is about placenta placement in early scans. Is that thicker white line on the bottom right the placenta? 

My favorite moment was when DH asked the doctor, "Does it have a head?" :haha:


----------



## Katy78

*citymouse*, congrats on seeing the little heart :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:. As fast as time goes, you'll be making other women wait for their scans because you will be delivering, in no time ;).
*LoloShells*, don't give up hope. No symptoms doesn't mean you're not pregnant, the same as loads of them doesn't neccessarily mean you are. It's allways either one or the other. 2WW would be a lot shorter and more relaxed if there was a way to "just know" we're pregnant...
Poor *jensengirl*. I know it's hard now. But once you hold your baby in your arms, all will be forgotten. That little bundle will be worth it all :).
*Coconuts*, just hang in there.
As for me, I'm expecting the worst and hoping for the best. Fearful toilet visits started today. According to my previous luteal phases, I'm expecting AF today at the earliest, Friday at the latest. I sooooo hope it doesn't come.
As for my symptoms - the usual. Sensitive and fuller bbs, twinges and dull pressure in my stomach now and then, I only felt a bit nauseous on 10 DPO in the evening.


----------



## Katy78

*citymouse*, that's sooooo cute :). I bet you're feeling like :cloud9: at the moment.


----------



## Coconuts

citymouse said:


> My favorite moment was when DH asked the doctor, "Does it have a head?" :haha:

:rofl: that's brilliant!!!!! Love the scan pic. If you don't mind me asking, how long were you TTC? You must be so happy! :hugs:

*ebelle* I think I'm still waiting. CD26. I've now run out of OPKs so that stress is over with for another cycle. I did get a nice series of nothing though. :dohh: My temps are all a bit higher that what I assume will be my coverline apart from one which is on the line. I could be 4DPO or I could still be waiting. Still got some EWCM this morning so I guess it's the latter. Ho hum... we'll keep on trucking. Every other day seems to be keeping us covered without getting burn out so it's all good :thumbup:
I think it's the B50 vits that I've been taking. They say they can push O back. I'm stopping taking them now though because I'm not feeling good about them anymore. Just a feeling. Going to have a couple of weeks au naturel then start AC with my new cycle :ninja: that's if I don't miraculously Ov and make a :baby: this cycle. :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

Katy78 said:


> Fearful toilet visits started today.

Oh my goodness *katy* that describes it perfectly :rofl:
What's done is done. Good luck hun, I'm really hoping this is your month :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

Girls, I'm really freaking out. Nothing new yet but I have a feeling like AF is going to show up any minute. I can't work at all, I wish I was at home where I don't have the opportunity to browse for things related to TTC all the time like I do here lol.
Jeez, if AF intends to show her ugly face, let that be soon so I can relax. Or else stay away for a year :winkwink:.
Sorry, had to get this off my chest.


----------



## Coconuts

Ahhh the 12DPO meltdown :hissy:
Hang in there Katy. I don't remember if you temp. What's your chart looking like? I think my temp usually drops the day I start spotting. Last month it took the shock out of it. Not the sting though :cry: 
:af: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## Coconuts

Oh my God! Just tries to log into FF to check my charts for Katy and I can't get in!!!!!!! What will we do if FF has crashed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wacko:


----------



## Katy78

*Coconuts*, did you manage to get into FF?
No, I don't chart. My sleeping hours are very irregular so it would be hard to get any decent results. I tend to wake up during the night because I have to pee or just for no reason and I go to the toilet anyway, I either wake up an hour before I have to or the alarm-clock wakes me (very rarely though - today for example). I wouldn't know when to temp. Plus, whenever I go to the toilet in the night, my OH and I usually switch sides of the bed (don't ask me why) and I'd have to get out of bed to reach the thermometer in the morning.
Though I'm going to have to get one and start temping if my doctor wants me to. We'll see.


----------



## Coconuts

What a pickle *Katy*. You and DH switch sides, that's so cute.
FF is still being a pain. One minute I can get in the next the page won't load.
The postie's been and delivered me a squillion OPKs :devil:
I'll catch that egg soon. DH is getting impatient with eggy too. He was asking about my cycle and looked at my chart (the one time I could get in) and asked when AF was due. I told him the same thing I'll tell you now, 10 days after Ov. :shrug: It was going to be 25th Aug so we'll see what happens then. I'm just going to trust my body knows what it's doing.
:dust: to all x


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - I feel for you! If I were you, I'd probably run home after work, breakdown and take a test!  FXed for you, hun!

My ticker says 8 dpo, but FF still has me at Oing two days earlier, it never adjusted, so am I 10 dpo or 8? I figure I'll just have to keep myself busy and not think about it or I'll drive myself crazy!


----------



## Katy78

*artsiekat*, you'll be in my shoes in no time (if you're not already ;)).
:dust: for you.
No, I won't break. I'm testing on Friday with FMU. 
I'm going home in 15 min and I'll feel better there.


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you katy, hope the witch stays away for you :)

Does anyone know what the pink square on FF means? Is that the predicted cd1?


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and just to clarify, I'm not talking about the pink squares on the chart for menses, I mean the calendar on my Android app shows a light pink square for tomorrow.


----------



## artsiekat

That's exactly what that is, Lolo!


----------



## LoloShells

Oh ok thanks :) here's praying she doesn't show


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck *Loloshells*. That chart looks delicious! Hope this is your month!!!!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks love. Can't help feeling like its just not meant to happen for me. Have a real defeatest attitude about it.:(


----------



## Coconuts

Aww Lolo :hugs: You never know girl. Hang in there. We're all rooting for you.
:af: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you :) I don't even know how I would react if I finally got a BFP. Would I run screaming it through the streets? Would I cry? I wonder....


----------



## artsiekat

Ok, ladies! So I broke down, at possibly 8-10 dpo I broke down. How pathetic, right? But I've been sewing a shirt all day and that's more than enough to keep me occupied, but I just couldn't shake the urge. So after holding my pee all afternoon(I was sewing a shirt! ) I took my worst HPT IC test which is skinny, leaves a dye mark on one side of test, and used it.

I thought I saw something, so I grabbed a wondfo IC test and... I saw something!

So then I took pictures, convinced myself I couldn't see lines in the pictures, inverted or not(I think I was lying).

Then, hands shaking, I thought screw it! I took one of my FRER and there's a line! I see it clear as day, my BFP! :happydance::happydance: I'm still shaking. Hubby comes home from work any minute now and it's all so exciting!!

Attaching pics of all the tests I took today, then I'm going to hop around the house. If the pictures are fuzzy, it's because my hands keep shaking!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2998.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 6









invert.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2999.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## LoloShells

Omg Congrats! Yay!


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> Ok, ladies! So I broke down, at possibly 8-10 dpo I broke down. How pathetic, right? But I've been sewing a shirt all day and that's more than enough to keep me occupied, but I just couldn't shake the urge. So after holding my pee all afternoon(I was sewing a shirt! ) I took my worst HPT IC test which is skinny, leaves a dye mark on one side of test, and used it.
> 
> I thought I saw something, so I grabbed a wondfo IC test and... I saw something!
> 
> So then I took pictures, convinced myself I couldn't see lines in the pictures, inverted or not(I think I was lying).
> 
> Then, hands shaking, I thought screw it! I took one of my FRER and there's a line! I see it clear as day, my BFP! :happydance::happydance: I'm still shaking. Hubby comes home from work any minute now and it's all so exciting!!
> 
> Attaching pics of all the tests I took today, then I'm going to hop around the house. If the pictures are fuzzy, it's because my hands keep shaking!

Thats exactly how my frer looked at 10dpo hun, big congrats, you can join me in april babies now :happydance::happydance:



LoloShells said:


> Thanks love. Can't help feeling like its just not meant to happen for me. Have a real defeatest attitude about it.:(

Loloshells, thats exactly how I felt last month when were told dh's sperm motility was too low to concieve naturally. Almost exactly 4 weeks later I got my BFP, I was so dejected and down, only carried on temping and charting and checking OPK's so I could show DH's Endo that I was ovulating etc, never expected a BFP at all, hang on in there hun xx


----------



## artsiekat

LoloShells said:


> Thanks love. Can't help feeling like its just not meant to happen for me. Have a real defeatest attitude about it.:(

Lolo, sorry for springing the BFP on your before responding. Probably didn't make you feel the best, hun. :hugs:


Don't lose hope, though, it will happen, FXed it will soon, hun. :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Lol no apology needed, I'll probably be shouting it from the rooftop if it ever happens. I'll tell complete strangers in the market.... post it all over this website :)


----------



## Katy78

*artsiekat*, I'm shouting as loud as I can after reading about your BFP (in my head only of course because I'm at work ;)). Congratulations, girl. It's definitely a BFP. You're pregnant :). Wow, that's sure something :cloud9:.
Enjoy your pregnancy, you've earned it. Stick around, I hope the rest of us here follow you soon.
*LoloShells*, I have a feeling you're pregnant, too. You're supposed to get AF today, right? When are you testing?
AFM, still nothing new. My AF is supposed to come today, too. I thought it was coming yesterday evening because I felt a dull pain like most times just when it starts. But nothing. So the nervousness continues.


----------



## LoloShells

Well I think your today is my tomorrow, but yeah af should be here tomorrow (Thursday) or Friday. I'm gonna wait til Sunday to test if she doesn't show. Fx for us both!


----------



## ebelle

I am incredibly happy for your :bfp: artsiekat!!!

Posting it in my signature and told my OH as well!!! CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## citymouse

YAY, artsiekat!!! Wonderful clear line! Congratulations to you!

Lolo and Katy, best best best wishes to you both! Hoping you will get your bfps soon!


----------



## Coconuts

:happydance: artsiekat! FAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTAAAAAAAAAAASTIC! Woot woot!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratualtions girl!!!!!!!!
:hugs:

PS Finally got my Ov date. It was Monday so today is 3DPO so hoping to be right behind you. Testing on the 27th x


----------



## Katy78

*Coconuts*, congrats on your O date :). FX'ed this is your month.
AFM, I'm good. Still no AF. My hopes are high but I'm terrified of AF at the same time.
I found another name for a girl and I absolutely love it. It's Ariana. What do you girls think? I told my OH yesterday and he loves the name, too :). I think we're sticking with that. Now all that's left is to hope I get pregnant (and that it's a girl ofc) ;).


----------



## Katy78

Well, there you go. I can stop obsessing over AF. She started showing her ugly face :sad2:. 
Why do I even hope every month... AF always comes... I want to cry but can't because I have another co-worker in my office today. I'm so sad.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh *Katy*, that really sucks ass. I'm so so sorry. We are all so happy for each others BFPs and we all feel the sting when we hear about ugly mug coming to stay. :hugs: Talk about an unwelcome guest.
Why don't you treat yourself to a nice big glass of wine and a cappuccino in the morning (that's if you've been staying away from coffee too, I gave up 4 days ago and just coming out of the mind fug and monster headache Zzzzzz)
Love the new dragon avatar! Does this mean you're starting this fresh new cycle with lots of new things. Any new weapons in the SMEP arsenal? :ninja:
:hugs: Katy. Have a good cry when you get home. You're allowed to :flower:


----------



## LoloShells

Aw Katy I'm so sorry :( I ended up crying at my desk this last cd1. It wasn't fun. 

Its hard to keep hope when you see other people getting the witch. My temp stayed high today, but who knows. Still don't feel pregnant. In fact I feel really weird. I got a big burst of energy last night, after being exhausted for a week. That deffo doesn't sound like a pregnancy sign. I remember being sooo tired with DD. The energy made it hard to sleep last night and when I did I had crazy dreams.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, no, Katy! I'm really sorry.


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - So sorry to hear about the witch, hun. :hugs: Spoil yourself so your refreshed for next cycle, you will get your BFP! Oh and Ariana is a gorgeous name.

Lolo - I wasn't particularly tired this cycle, except for that one day this week, I think it was the day before yesterday, I passed out on the couch for a good portion of the afternoon. Good luck, hun, I didn't feel pregnant either and the only noticable symptom was sore breasts.

Coconuts - I hope you're right behind me! FXed for you!

Ebelle - I still think we're meant to be bump buddies, so I'm holding out for your BFP soon! :)

I did take a CB Digi last night just to see it(not with the same sample as the early ones) and it came up pregnant. It was kinda cute, hubby watched the timer and I tried to ignore it and when it came up, he said proudly that he saw it come up first!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi:

:blush: I hope you don't mindI just stumbled upon your thread and I wondered if you minded if I joined you, you have a lovely supportive group here and I know it helps wonders from TTC my first..If you will have me :blush:

A little about me

TTC number 2
1st cycle after coming off of BCP
Marrying the love of my life on 9th Sept
Fun, motivating and happy :happydance:

Hope to join your journeys and help each other on the way :hugs:


----------



## ebelle

oh Katy, so sorry you feel so bad abt AF coming. i know its hard, but try to hold on to positive thoughts and remember that this is the start of a brand new cycle with new hope!

artsiekat, i hope i get my bfp next month so we can be bump buddies! still so happy.for you and u need to post that digi!

jaijai, welcome to.the thread and fingers crossed.for your bfp soon

coconuts, looks.like we will.be waiting together, but i am sure u have a much better chance than me. u must get ur bfp!

sending everyone baby dust!


----------



## artsiekat

Welcome, Jai Jai! I hope you like our thread, I know I do. I like it so much I glanced at the first trimester threads and didn't want to join any of them. I don't want to leave me girls, here!

ebelle - FF could be off about O on average +- 3 days, so I wouldn't lose total hope for this month.

I'll post the digi in here so you can see it. I have no excuse for the poor picture, just too lazy to retake it! :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3007.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lolasweet

woot woot artsikat! congrats on your BFP!!! wonderful news!!


----------



## Coconuts

Hi JaiJai, :howdy: welcome aboard.
Guess what, I used to live in Bournemouth, 9 years ago! I used to live in Little Forest Mansions just up from the Royal Bath Hotel and I worked in the Gala Casino. They were good times.
Wedding's getting close now! You must be getting really excited, is everything ready or are you a bridezilla?! :devil:


----------



## citymouse

Hey, JaiJai! Welcome! This is a great thread. I can't leave, either!


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww thanks guys :hugs:

ebelle - thanks hun and I hope you get yours too, not too long until you test, how is the TWW treating you?

artsiekat - congrats on your :bfp: thats great news!! You don't have to leave the thread :) there is a group/buddies section that you can have the thread moved to if you wanted to keep it mixed TTC and Preggo - thats what we did (a group of us who met via cycles in TTC) a couple years back&#8230;it is really good to see where ppl are and the preg ladies help you with symptoms and worries :D

:his: coconuts :) like the name ;) aaah did you? That sounds lush, we have only been here a year although I use to be here every weekend and holiday when I was a child so it is like home no2 which is good!! Just like that everything is here on your doorstep ;)

Citymouse - cutest piccy ever I love Mice!!! - check out my answer to atrsiekat, keep the thread forver :D

YEs Wedding is fast looming and starting to get stressful as I fell out with my sister today :( we always argue&#8230;..just a clash of personalities I guess but I get so upset by it all :( But I am sure it will all be worth it and it will be a magical day FX I think I am OV'ing today&#8230;..eeeeep! But I got a negative OPK so all very confused here! xx

Thanks for allowing me on board :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

ARGH JaiJai, just passed the did-I-didn't-I O phase. Also had a stack of Neg OPKS. Nearly went mad. :wacko:


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> Welcome, Jai Jai! I hope you like our thread, I know I do. I like it so much I glanced at the first trimester threads and didn't want to join any of them. I don't want to leave me girls, here!
> 
> ebelle - FF could be off about O on average +- 3 days, so I wouldn't lose total hope for this month.
> 
> I'll post the digi in here so you can see it. I have no excuse for the poor picture, just too lazy to retake it! :D

artsiekat, thats how I feel, I have joined a thread in first trimester, but I can't stay away from this thread as you were all with me when we got the bad news last month. Everyone is lovely and I want to see everyone get their BFP's.

Katy so sorry hun. All I can say is to maybe try taking temps and charting, but try to approach the cycle as a test to see whats happening and not intending to get pregnant. I know how hard that is, but once I thought natural conception was not an option, I seemed to relax and just observe what my temps and OPK's were doing. I am almost positive that this helped with my BFP this cycle. All I did was to make sure we did BD day before, day of and day after ovulation. Not too difficult as I ovulated on a Saturday where we had been apart all week, we didn't particularly aim for conception friendly postitions either, it was just as normal. Maybe it was that the pressure was off, idk. Got my fx for this coming cycle for you hun x


----------



## Katy78

Hey everybody. Thank you so much for your hugs and kind words. I'm still feeling down but you are making me feel a bit better.


Coconuts said:


> Why don't you treat yourself to a nice big glass of wine and a cappuccino in the morning (that's if you've been staying away from coffee too, I gave up 4 days ago and just coming out of the mind fug and monster headache Zzzzzz)
> Love the new dragon avatar! Does this mean you're starting this fresh new cycle with lots of new things. Any new weapons in the SMEP arsenal? :ninja:
> :hugs: Katy. Have a good cry when you get home. You're allowed to :flower:

Yes, I'll treat myself to a nice glass of wine or two. I'm going to Germany this afternoon and meeting some friends there. I'll be able to drink now. I don't like coffee but I'm a black tea nut. I used to drink two cups of tea a day at work and one more when I got home. I switched to rooibos but after about 6 months of not conceiving I started treating myself to one cup a day in the afternoon (together with my OH) again.
I love my new avatar, too. I didn't like the previous one anymore. I decided on a dragon baby because next year is the year of the dragon and I'd love to have a dragon baby of my own :).
*LoloShells*, don't mind me, keep your hopes up. I'm expetcing a BFP announcement when I get back from my trip next week :thumbup:.
*Jai_Jai*, you're most welcome to join our group. I see your daughter's name is Adriana. That's a beautiful name :). And congrats on getting married soon. Don't stress too much, let other people do the work ;).


----------



## Coconuts

Year of the dragon eh? What a clever avatar picking thread starter we have in our midst. Good avatar pick Katy. Like it even more now. 
I'm originally from the UK so having to cut out my tea has been hard too! I'm a fruit tea maniac now so I don't feel like I'm missing out on tea. Cappuccino in the morning was hard to let go of though. It's done now. Will seriously think twice about having coffee again, even if it's just one, those 4 days of headaches and feeling like a zombie were AWFUL. Blah.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: *Katy*:af: sucks but hopefully this will be the last one&#8230;temping is definitely a good thing! Can you not get decaf tea out there if you fancied it? A little bit of caffeine is ok just don't have loads, so a cup of tea won't harm baby in the slightest :) but obviously loads of cups aren't recommended or strong coffee so you're doing all the right things :D Thank you - I love her name and it really suits her&#8230;..plus it is unusual in UK to have it - where do you live? I love the avatar and its gorgeous!!! Very well chosen&#8230;makes me really want a baby dragon ha!

*Coconuts *- coffee gave you 4 days of headaches etc? eurgh not good at all!! You live in Italy now? wow! where about's? When and why did you move? nosey Rosie here :rofl:

Soooo I am going on Honeymoon hopefully in Sept - anyone know of a good place to go that doesn't explode the budget but is also good for children? xx


----------



## Katy78

*Coconuts*, thanks for calling me a clever avatar picking thread starter. That made me chuckle. Maybe I should add that to my forum signature :winkwink:.
See, I'm already joking. I must be feeling better :).
*Jai_Jai*, I know caffeine is not recommended when TTC. That's why I drink rooibos at work now. My co-workers don't know we're TTC and they would find it suspicious if I cut out completely. So I'm cheating :haha:.
I'm from Slovenia. The name Adriana exists here (if I look at the statistics - there are 293 females named Adriana; my country is very small, there's only 2 million of us). My future daughter's name will be Ariana which is similar but a bit more rare (162 of them).
As for your honeymoon - are you thinking somewhere in UK or abroad?


----------



## ebelle

*artsiekat* - I LOVE seeing that "Pregnant"! Did you make apptment to see the doc yet?

*Jai_Jai* - This TWW is not too bad seeing as I already missed the boat having done insemination way earlier than my late ovulation, so I'm taking it quite chill. Trying to plan for next cycle instead and not focus on this one, but secretly holding out on some hope! It's so exciting that you are getting married soon. Congrats and do post pics of the wedding day!

*Coconut*s - Don't sweat the negative OPKs. I hear some ladies don't get any positive ones and take their darkest opks as positive instead and it works. Btw, have you tried drinking green tea instead? I hear its good for pre-O.

*twilliamssbt* - So glad to see you checking back in with us :) How's your first tri going?

*Katy* - Glad to know u are feeling better and that you have decided to enjoy yourself a bit. Have to say I love your new avatar too and am hoping for a baby dragon myself :) Enjoy yourself on the trip!

Loving the support we have on this thread and happy that we are all hanging out together :)


----------



## ebelle

Okay, so I have a bit of TMI question to ask:

Yesterday I had extreme cramps after an orgasm. It was so bad that I was lying in bed for about 30 mins before it subsided. Has that happened to any of you before? It was so painful that I wanted to bite my own hand.

On top of that, my bloating this month has been bad. I look like I'm 4 months pregnant now and someone tried to give me his seat on the train yesterday. Normally I do get some bloating right before AF, but I'm incredibly bloated right now and it's only supposed to be 4 dpo? I'm not a small sized girl, but I'm not exactly fat either, so this tummy is really making me wonder. I wonder if I should take a photo and post it to show you guys. It's enormous!!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

ebelle said:


> *artsiekat* - I LOVE seeing that "Pregnant"! Did you make apptment to see the doc yet?
> 
> *Jai_Jai* - This TWW is not too bad seeing as I already missed the boat having done insemination way earlier than my late ovulation, so I'm taking it quite chill. Trying to plan for next cycle instead and not focus on this one, but secretly holding out on some hope! It's so exciting that you are getting married soon. Congrats and do post pics of the wedding day!
> 
> *Coconut*s - Don't sweat the negative OPKs. I hear some ladies don't get any positive ones and take their darkest opks as positive instead and it works. Btw, have you tried drinking green tea instead? I hear its good for pre-O.
> 
> *twilliamssbt* - So glad to see you checking back in with us :) How's your first tri going?
> 
> *Katy* - Glad to know u are feeling better and that you have decided to enjoy yourself a bit. Have to say I love your new avatar too and am hoping for a baby dragon myself :) Enjoy yourself on the trip!
> 
> Loving the support we have on this thread and happy that we are all hanging out together :)

Its going ok ebelle :thumbup: Thank you. Although my stomach is so large I look at least 12 weeks pregnant not 5. Had to buy maternity jeans already to stop my knickers ending up round my ankles. Its that big I can no longer see my pubic area when looking down unless I lean forward :wacko:

Nausea hit me last week, but seems to not have got worse and as long as I keep eating it seems to hold off.

Peeing is much easier in maternity jeans too, nothing to undo, just pull them down lol.

Got GP appointment 23rd and midwife 25th, hoping seeing as I look huge, she may be able to find a heartbeat with the hand held on my tummy, that would be brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Crikey *Ebelle*. Sounds a little too much like pleasure and pain. I bet you'll be a little scared of your next BIG O!
If it's hot where you are, are you drinking enough. Not enough salts and minerals etc could have caused the cramps? Idk. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. Maybe it's the newest and latest preggo symptom!


----------



## artsiekat

Hey, girlies! I believe it's recommended to not have over 130-200 mg of coffee a day when trying to conceive, especially in the early phases of post O because it can relax and numb the fallopian tubes.

Now there's not evidence that under 130 mg of a coffee a day will hurt your baby, so I would say you could have a cup of tea. If it's black only one. Tea is good because it's caffeine content depends soley on how long you steep it. I love, love green teas and jasmine tea. 

Do admit, I've been having my morning cappuccinos every other day or every two days this cycle because I was trying not to stress over getting preggo, I had an ectopic in March, so I'm trying not to worry over drinking cappuccinos.  Did you ladies know cappuccino has less caffeine than a regular cup of coffee. I'm always surprised how many people don't know that, I blame it on starbucks advertising!

I love this website for checking my caffeine content!
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/caffeine/AN01211

Ebelle - I have to admit, I have not made an appt yet. I will probably do it next week, though! I'm anxious to see my hpts get darker at home, because they never did with my ectopic because my levels were rising sooo slowly. I know, I shouldn't be stressing over it!

I figure the middle of next week I'll go and I should have some dark line producing urine. I better!!

Not sure about your cramps, they sound kinda scarey. I've been getting upper tummy cramps and pains. It feels similar to when I have food poisoning last year. High in my tummy, like my actual stomach is cramping and considering barfing. I wonder if that's mild morning sickness? It actually started two days before my positive hpt.

Katy - so glad you're feeling better, hun! Enjoy your wine! I'm going to have to get some fruit juice soon and start drinking out of my wine glasses!

Coconuts - Try a different brand of OPK next time! I've been using wondfo from ebay. I had some other IC before, didn't even have a brand name and I never got a positive OPK, I started taking them with the wondfo's and as I got a darker line on the wondo's, the no name IC stayed very faint and never went positive!

Jai-Jai - Congrats on getting married soon, so exciting!

I feel like the only one living in the USA right now! :haha: Hubby and I had our honeymoon in Italy, it's so pretty there. I keep telling hubby he should be a professor in a uni out of the country. He likes the idea!


----------



## LoloShells

It's over for me, my temp dropped.


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> It's over for me, my temp dropped.

Aw, I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

ebelle said:


> Okay, so I have a bit of TMI question to ask:
> 
> Yesterday I had extreme cramps after an orgasm. It was so bad that I was lying in bed for about 30 mins before it subsided. Has that happened to any of you before? It was so painful that I wanted to bite my own hand.

That used to happen to me in the days before AF arrived. But that doesn't mean anything, because I started to have lots of random cramps after being off BCP for six months or so (like clockwork 5 days before AF), and actually had a lot of them the month I got my bfp, too--only the ones closer to the bfp were different--milder. I think for me it had to do with rising progesterone levels, which happens whether you're pg or not.


----------



## ebelle

LoloShells said:


> It's over for me, my temp dropped.

awww *hugs* Sorry to hear that LoloShells.... there's always next cycle! I know people hate to hear that, but keep the faith, it WILL happen!:hugs:


----------



## ebelle

twilliamssbt said:


> Got GP appointment 23rd and midwife 25th, hoping seeing as I look huge, she may be able to find a heartbeat with the hand held on my tummy, that would be brilliant :thumbup:

Yay! Hope the apptment goes well! You'll need to share all the progressive scan pictures with us :)


----------



## ebelle

Coconuts said:


> Crikey *Ebelle*. Sounds a little too much like pleasure and pain. I bet you'll be a little scared of your next BIG O!
> If it's hot where you are, are you drinking enough. Not enough salts and minerals etc could have caused the cramps? Idk. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. Maybe it's the newest and latest preggo symptom!

Yeah, I'm kinda slapping OH away now and telling her no play for now. It's kinda hot in Singapore, but I actually spend most of my time in an airconditioned room. I also drink a lot of water, at least 2 ltrs a day, if not more, so not sure what happened.

I'm trying not to get my hopes up that this has anything to do with being preggo. It's way to early anyway. I'm annoyed with the bloating though. It's so HUGE!


----------



## ebelle

artsiekat said:


> Ebelle - I have to admit, I have not made an appt yet. I will probably do it next week, though! I'm anxious to see my hpts get darker at home, because they never did with my ectopic because my levels were rising sooo slowly. I know, I shouldn't be stressing over it!
> 
> I figure the middle of next week I'll go and I should have some dark line producing urine. I better!!
> 
> Not sure about your cramps, they sound kinda scarey. I've been getting upper tummy cramps and pains. It feels similar to when I have food poisoning last year. High in my tummy, like my actual stomach is cramping and considering barfing. I wonder if that's mild morning sickness? It actually started two days before my positive hpt.

Don't stress about it! With the hpts you've taken so far and the digi, I think you are safe! Must not stress!

Yeah, the cramps were quite scary. I actually remember having them before when I was having bad fibroids, so now I am wondering if the fibroids are back. If they are, it was fast as I had the surgery only 16 months ago. I don't think its mild morning sickness as its really too early.



artsiekat said:


> I feel like the only one living in the USA right now! :haha: Hubby and I had our honeymoon in Italy, it's so pretty there. I keep telling hubby he should be a professor in a uni out of the country. He likes the idea!

I love how our thread is so global! It's great! :happydance:


----------



## ebelle

citymouse said:


> ebelle said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I have a bit of TMI question to ask:
> 
> Yesterday I had extreme cramps after an orgasm. It was so bad that I was lying in bed for about 30 mins before it subsided. Has that happened to any of you before? It was so painful that I wanted to bite my own hand.
> 
> That used to happen to me in the days before AF arrived. But that doesn't mean anything, because I started to have lots of random cramps after being off BCP for six months or so (like clockwork 5 days before AF), and actually had a lot of them the month I got my bfp, too--only the ones closer to the bfp were different--milder. I think for me it had to do with rising progesterone levels, which happens whether you're pg or not.Click to expand...

I actually thought that cramps would come closer to AF. I'm still far from AF, at least 10 or 12 days away, which makes it really odd for me.

I've been driving myself crazy thinking about it and wondering if I should make appointment with my doctor to see if the fibroids are back. Arrgghh why does TTC make us so crazy??? :headspin:


----------



## LoloShells

So heres what happened:

I got in bed at 10:30 last night, but by 1:30 am I still had not fallen asleep. That was the last time I looked at the clock, finally fell asleep after that. It was horrible fitful sleep though, and I kept waking and falling back to sleep. Probably got a total of an hour and a half. I normally temp at 4:30 am so I did, and it was 97.7. Of course this upset me, but what can I do. Its my day off so I went back to sleep, this time I slept hard for a solid 3 hours. I woke and temped again and it was 98.6. Ive read though that you should deduct .10 for every half hour that you test later than normal. So since it was 3 hours later than normal I deducted the .60 and logged it as 98.0. Dos this make sense or am I just a crazy woman?


----------



## ebelle

ahhhhh, so you didn't get the 3 hours of sleep before temping?

I would discard the first temp and just take the second one.


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah see thats where I'm confused. Do you only deduct the .10 if you 'overslept'? Like if you normally get 6 hours of sleep, but today you slept 9? Or is it the 'time of day' that theyre being sticklers about? Like if I went to bed later, still got 6 hours of sleep, but now its later in the morning than when I normally wake up, so I have to deduct? I know I sound like an idiot... but Im really cofused.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - What is your coverline? I'm not sure if I would worry about that temp just yet, especially if it's above your coverline.

My sleep is erratic, mainly because I just don't sleep that well. Has this ever happened? I've learned to read my temps with a discerning eye and I've learned what usually a real temp drop is. Only thing you can do is see what it is tomorrow. :hugs:

Hope it jumps back up, hun.


----------



## artsiekat

ebelle said:


> Don't stress about it! With the hpts you've taken so far and the digi, I think you are safe! Must not stress!
> 
> Yeah, the cramps were quite scary. I actually remember having them before when I was having bad fibroids, so now I am wondering if the fibroids are back. If they are, it was fast as I had the surgery only 16 months ago. I don't think its mild morning sickness as its really too early.

You're right, ebelle, Worrying over it is just uneeded stress. Those IC suck anyway! I hope it's not fibroids and just your body being cranky about the heat or stress or something. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

twilliamssbt said:


> Although my stomach is so large I look at least 12 weeks pregnant not 5. Had to buy maternity jeans already to stop my knickers ending up round my ankles. Its that big I can no longer see my pubic area when looking down unless I lean forward :wacko:

Oh, I practically drool over the thought of going and buying myself some maternity pants! Of course, I work at home and basically live in sweats or pull-on skirts anyway. And actually, the bloat has subsided a little and I was able to put on (and button!) a pair of my normal jeans a couple nights ago. (After having to use a ponytail holder on a bigger pair last weekend.)


----------



## ebelle

LoloShells said:


> Yeah see thats where I'm confused. Do you only deduct the .10 if you 'overslept'? Like if you normally get 6 hours of sleep, but today you slept 9? Or is it the 'time of day' that theyre being sticklers about? Like if I went to bed later, still got 6 hours of sleep, but now its later in the morning than when I normally wake up, so I have to deduct? I know I sound like an idiot... but Im really cofused.

FF recommends that you have 3 hours of sleep for bbt, so u should take the second temp. also FF recommends you not do temp adjustment but include the time of the temp if its different so I suggest u do the same. dont worry so much about it, as long as af is not here, you are still in with a chance!


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks ladies, I'm going to wait for tomorrows temp to confirm.(oh and I did as you suggested ebelle and just put in the higher temp and the time. I think that's what the open circle is about yeah?)

I haven't done any research but do any of you know if taking a sleep aid will affect my temp? My sis is pg and her doctor gave her a list drugs that were ok to take and unisom is on there.


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm going to wait for tomorrows temp to confirm.(oh and I did as you suggested ebelle and just put in the higher temp and the time. I think that's what the open circle is about yeah?)
> 
> I haven't done any research but do any of you know if taking a sleep aid will affect my temp? My sis is pg and her doctor gave her a list drugs that were ok to take and unisom is on there.

Sorry, I don't know about sleep aids. I know I took too much Benadryl once and got unbearably hot (especially the inside of my nose, LOL!), so for that totally uneducated reason I'm going to guess they can maybe raise your body temperature? But don't listen to me, I know nothing.

I forgot... when are you planning to test?

Here is a ceremonial BFP good luck dance for you:
:dust: :happydance: :af: :bfp: :happydance: :af: :bfp: :happydance: :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Lol love the dance. I'm waiting until Sunday. Just went and bought 3 ept and two digis. If my temp is down tomorrow or Sunday though, I won't test.


----------



## Coconuts

*artsiekat* Love the FF chart with the bit of green! Thanks for the OPK advice. I'm going to use the IC's next cycle, if this isn't it (?) and just take the darkest one as confirmation of O day. I'm not relying on them to pinpoint it so we'll see what happens. Thanks for the advice though. Wandofo sounds like the way to go.

*Lolo* :cry: :hugs: :wine: No need for words. New cycle new hope x


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - did AF come? I really hope not! According to FF I would be 14 dpo today. My temp would already be dropping, but it's neat how it's keep climbing up, but kinda scary.

Woke up this morning at 6 am with an awful cramp, but it was only the one and never came back. My breasts are so sore that I try not to touch them and cannot stand to go without a bra. I have very large breasts, so they are hurting really bad without a bra! Atleast they haven't started getting bigger yet. But other than that, I'm doing good. Maybe a little tired, but maybe I'm just being lazy! :haha:

How's everyone else doing? I guess some of us are starting new cycles or about to. FXed, girlies!


----------



## citymouse

Lolo, sorry about :witch: getting you!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Just saw your chart, hun, so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks ladies. I'm not going to continue with the clomid, and I'm going to try my hardest to NTNP this time around. I think I'll still temp, cuz I want to make sure I ovulate without the clomid, but I'm prety sure I do. Lord knows I cant count on the chart to clue me in that I might be pregnant. That was just mean. So anyways... I'm gonna try to stay away from here for a couple weeks. I'm sure I'll have a lot to catch up on when I come back.


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Bye for now *Lolo*. We'll welcome you back with open arms when you come. I totally understand laying low on BnB if you're trying to play it cool this cycle. BnB keeps you plugged into and hyper sensitive about your cycle. Right now I like that, I feel like I'm taking control of things. But I like being in the driving seat. I understand your change of tac this month. Good luck hun. You never know, taking a step back could be just what we all need. Except for *Artsiekat*, three steps foward with her speculm and cervical photography seemed to do the trick. :rofl:
Lots of love hun x


----------



## TTC190810

Hey All,

Wow! So much to catch up on! I have been away for a week with OH to celebrate anniversary and relax. I have had sneeky check ups on you from my phone but now i can reply properly! Once again WOW!

FIRST and foremost - Whoop whoop! 

*Artsiekat*......Congratulations! I was so happy for you when i saw your announcements! You might have thought it was my BFP, lol! My OH was like " what are you shouting about?" I then had to confess about my checking on BnB! But he was very pleased for you as well!

*Twilliamssbt*......Congratulations to you as well sweet! i am so pleased that you have your BFP! 

I wish you both the happiest and healthiest 9 months possible! YEY!!

*Loloshells*.......Im so sorry sweet, I totally understand having some time away! I agree with Coconuts, BnB keeps you very fixated on TTC, you get so involved in your cycles and others cycles that it can consume you, hence why I have been pretty much absent for a couple of weeks! Just trying to relax and keep level headed about it all!
So Goodbye for now, I hope we hear from you soon! Sending you love and luck!

*Katy78*..... Its terrible that AF came for you this month! I was so sad when i read it! but you are one of the most positive people that I have spoken to on here! Enjoy some alcohol and all the other things that you avoid whle AF is here. Then new cycle, new hope, another chance! I have everything possible crossed for you!

*Citymouse*.... I love your ceremonial babydance for us ladies, i hope it works! Glad to hear your doing well and i, sure that you will be enjoyinh those maternity pant in no time! My sister told me that she still likes to put hers on when shes in the house as thye are the most comfortable things ever! I wouldnt mind she lost all her baby weight so surely they will be like a tent on her?!

*Coconuts*.....wishing you the very best of luck for this month! Keeping everything crossed for you too (well bar my legs, lol! Im in my fertile stage, lol!)

For me not much to report - im apparently in my fertile stage but me n OH had BD'd every other say sinec about three days after AF finished - im just gonna carry on like that I think?! taking it easy and having some fun sex, lol! It was our anniversary so I went all out with new underwear, heels, music, candles, everything, lol! It seems to have made this month a lot of fun so far! On another note my little sis is going for her first scan on wed.......im super excited for her!

Glad to be back ladies

Lots of Love

Once again - sorry for the essay - but i had lots to catch up on! x

xx


----------



## Coconuts

Welcome back TTC. Thanks for the positive vibes. They're well received!
Everything except my legs cross - too funny :rofl:
This month we BD'd leading up to during and little after the fertile period every other day and it felt just right. Not so full on that we were getting tired of it but enough to keep me stocked up with the good stuff, enough to get a good :sex: rating on FF and not so much that we got burn out. Every other day is really good for us! Keep at it and keep enjoying yourselves.
Glad you have a great time away and happy anniversary! :flower:
:dust:


----------



## citymouse

Hey, TTC! Good to see you! 

Coconuts, how are you feeling?


----------



## Coconuts

Hey *Citymouse* and *mouselette*. 9 weeks tomorrow! Racing up to the 'sigh with relief' 12 weeks. How are _you_?
I'm trying not to syptom spot but it's getting to that time of the cycle.
mad dreams 3 nights on the trot, some foods seem to be off, even though they're fine for others, not terribly though, just take weird. Both of these could be to do with giving up coffee. Bit of back ache around the kidneys this avo, but nothing now. Very thirsty so drinking a lot, but it's mega mega hot these days so that's why, also explains peeing a lot. Bowels are a bit sluggish these last few days but again, I gave up coffee.
Any symptoms are rather vague and can be attributed to other things besides pregnancy or period. Not hungry at all but when I sit down to eat, I'm eating more than I thought I would. Bah. :shrug: we'll soon see!
I'm swinging manically between feeling convinced this is *the* cycle :happydance: to being sure I'm going to see falling temps and a BFN at the end of it like last time. :cry: :wine:


----------



## citymouse

FX'd for you! I couldn't bring myself to give up coffee, so I went to decaf. Keeps things moving a little, even if it doesn't wake me up. 

I'm good. Glad to hit nine weeks, but still slightly nervous and looking forward to 12! The fatigue has started to come for me, I think. And food is really weird. I'll crave something, eat it, and then never want to see it again. It makes it hard to know what to buy at the grocery store. I was eating caesar salads every day, and then I got a different kind of lettuce, and it turned me right off of salad! Really odd.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Hope to see you again when you decide to come back, hun. Treat yourself well. :hugs:

TCC - Thanks!! I'm super excited. And this one just feels right, you know?

Coconuts - FXed, hun! You should know in another week. I'm excited for you, hope this is your month!

citymouse - Ugh, sorry you're getting those symptoms. I've been feeling pretty tired lately, I napped 3 times yesterday, but it seems so early for me to have such symptoms! Other than that, just some really tender breasts and a slight backache.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, thanks, but I still have it pretty good! The fatigue doesn't bother me at all. I just sack out on the couch with the dog. At least baby was kind enough to wait until my deadline passed to start sapping my energy!


----------



## jensengirl

Hey ladies, its been a while since ive been on just on my 6th of 10 days on provera and it sucks!! Bitchy, bloated...great time for my hubby!!
Ebelle- my doc sent me for the cd 21 bloodwork on clomid and it was .05 so no ovulation, up to 150 mg this cycle.
Artsiekat CONGRATS!!!! So happy for you!
Loloshells- did u get af yet, im praying for you girl! and dont pay attention to the temps if you didnt sleep at least 3 hrs straight.
Jaijai welcome to the group, these girls are Awesome and so supportive!!
All my other august buns who are still without buns in the oven, im keeping fingers and toes crossed for you and me both!!
Im thinking of giving up my nightly glass of wine when i start the clomid again in case that negatively affects ovulation, what do you girls think? Im talking a 4oz glass not a 10oz goblet lol.


----------



## ebelle

hey TTC and jensengirl, welcome back :)

TTC - Glad to know you've been doing the deed and also that you enjoyed your anniversary. They say no pressure makes it easier to get that elusive BFP! Hope this is your month :)

jensengirl - wow, 150 mg is a lot! keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope it works!

Coconuts - twiddling my fingers waiting for 10 dpo. I almost wanted to test today, but managed to stop myself in time by quickly peeing in the morning.

citymouse - glad the mouselet issn't making you too tired :)

artsiekat - Looking forward to your first doc apptment! You must come back and tell us everything :)

Loloshells - I did a natural cycle this month, after 4 months of clomid. Surprisingly, I did ovulate except it was delayed. Hope your natural cycle goes well too :)

AFM - I'm at 8 dpo today and trying hard not to test too early. I know I shouldn't be hopeful but I still am. Have had a few strange symptoms such as hot flushes, tummy twinges, bloated breasts without sensitive nipples (side effect of clomid for me) and the most ultimate one - Vivid dreams including one last night where I dreamt that I woke up with implantation bleeding!!! Lol!!!

Anyway, still keeping my fingers crossed and hoping this natural cycle works, but won't be too upset if it doesn't. :happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

Hey *Ebelle*, it did a fast and furious pee this morning to avoid any silly testing. I'm feeling much more patient today. 12DPO it is for me. I'm sorry girl. I just can't do it earlier, too nervous!

Jensengirl, I'm all for a little wine here and there, and red is better that white. But nightly might be overstepping things just a little when TTC. However, before O it's less of a problem but I don't know how alcohol affects fertility. I read somewhere that daily coffee consumption can lower fertility by 10%. As for alcohol :shrug: 
I'd be more worried about drinking after O though. But, did the doc say how it might affect the clomid. I know you're not supposed to drink when you take antibiotics etc because the alcohol cancels out the effect of the drug. Alcohol dilates capillaries so I might affect absorption of the clomid into your system. idk. I really don't know, just thinking out loud. I would say though, if you're *thinking* it might be too much, it might be a signal sent out from your body to ask you to cut back a bit. :shrug:
Try cutting back and see what happens.
:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

UPDATE!
Today is 8DPO and the last bathroom break panty paranoia resulted in very light brown / beige SPOTTING!!!!!!!! My instant reaction was to scream IB, but is it? :muaha:
My LP is around 10 days. Last month with B50 it was 12 days, but in the last 6 months of testing I have has 2 cycles with 9 day LPs.
On a + side, my pre AF spotting is usually more brown (TMI) and the morning temp usually falls to the coverline. Temps still up there this morning.
What ever happens now, it's too late, I've already built myself up for a huge fall if that 12DPO HPT goes the wrong way.
Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!
:dust:


----------



## artsiekat

Coconuts - Hope it is IB, hope it's your BFP coming soon, girlie! FXed for you!!

Ebelle - Glad your staying strong, FXed for you, too. I so want to see your BFP! I like your attitude, though. Be good to yourself, hun. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Fx'd for you that it's IB! You'll know before 12 dpo if it's AF, anyway, right? 

But definitely hoping it's not!

Ebelle, you're getting close, too! 

Hope we get a pretty pair of :bfp:s in here very soon!


----------



## ebelle

Coconuts said:


> UPDATE!
> Today is 8DPO and the last bathroom break panty paranoia resulted in very light brown / beige SPOTTING!!!!!!!! My instant reaction was to scream IB, but is it? :muaha:
> My LP is around 10 days. Last month with B50 it was 12 days, but in the last 6 months of testing I have has 2 cycles with 9 day LPs.
> On a + side, my pre AF spotting is usually more brown (TMI) and the morning temp usually falls to the coverline. Temps still up there this morning.
> What ever happens now, it's too late, I've already built myself up for a huge fall if that 12DPO HPT goes the wrong way.
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!
> :dust:

Hahaha, I dream of IB and you get it immediately? We are such cycle buddies! Lol!

Hoping this is the beginning of your :bfp: Just 4 days more before you can test!


----------



## Katy78

Hey girls, I'm back. I did manage to check up on you on the hostel's computer but I couldn't reply.
*LoloShells*, I'm so sorry August wasn't successful for you. Try to relax about TTC, we'll still be here when you get back to us. Hopefully with good news next month, if not sooner.
Welcome back, *TTC*. Good to hear you've had a good time. I hope you get a BFP out of it.
*Coconuts*, I have all my crossables crossed for you. 
*ebelle*, hang in there. It's still a bit early to test. FX'ed for you.
AFM, I'm feeling a bit down today. I'm still tired from my trip (was great btw) and going back to work tomorrow. My AF is almost gone, we'll be able to BD again tomorrow. What I'm sad about is great news really. I'm just too sad about myself to feel it like I should right away. I found out I'm to become an aunt. My mom told me today. My little brother is going to be a father at the end of March. Which is great. But I'm still sad he gets to have a child before me. Am I a bad person for it? They didn't even have to try very hard, they were apparently NTNP. 
I'm sure I'll feel better about it and about myself soon.


----------



## ebelle

artsiekat said:


> Coconuts - Hope it is IB, hope it's your BFP coming soon, girlie! FXed for you!!
> 
> Ebelle - Glad your staying strong, FXed for you, too. I so want to see your BFP! I like your attitude, though. Be good to yourself, hun. :hugs:

I so have to stay positive this month or else I would just get depressed that we missed a month cos our donor went on vacation. So positive thoughts all the way!

Having the support of all of you really helps a lot as I dont have anyone else to speak to. None of my friends understand as they are not ttc or get pregnant so easily that they don't even need to try!


----------



## citymouse

Congrats on becoming an aunt, Katy! It's totally natural to feel a little hurt or out of sorts about it. But remind yourself that soon you will get your bfp and then the hurt will be just a distant memory.


----------



## Coconuts

I agree *Katy*, normal normal normal. I have all baby stages around me. My best friend has a 2 month old, another friend is just starting her third trimester and another friend in the UK just announced her pregnancy. I'm so happy of course for each on of them but the fact that you want yours leaves a bitter taste in your mouth. Made worse then by feeling guilty about feel angry, impatient, and your brain screaming IT'S NOT FAIR! I'm pretty sure we've all been there and it's almost like, 'until I'm pg, I just don't want to know!' It's the selfish gene and we've all got it so don't feel bad.
Just remember that your brother's baby doesn't effect your odds or chances of getting your BFP this month. Also, when all these little babies around us start to go through tantrums and bad phases their parents will be looking at us enviously with our cute and cuddly newborns. Swing and round about Katy. Hang in there.


----------



## Coconuts

*Ebelle* my cycle buddy. Hang on in there. It still very much could be the cycle! Insemination was just inside a possible fertile window and FF pinpoints O to within 2 or 3 days so........... If any of those super :spermy: got even a whiff of eggy. You could be in. PUPO, pregnant until proven otherwise!
PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: guys - I hope you are all ok and enjoyed the weekend&#8230;.we had a lovely weekend although upsetting and shocking with RED Arrow 4 going down just after we had seen him in the display :(

*Katy78* :hehe: I know about the caffine sorry hun wasn't being condesending just saying don't worry about having the odd cuppa ;) Wow that is quite a lot of Adriana's, it is beautiful though I love it :) Not sure about honeymoon&#8230;need to sort passport - eeeep, hoping to go to South of France, if not maybe Devon or Cornwall. congrats on being an Auntie but don't feel bad for the upset/downess and slight jealousy it is all normal hun, totally noraml and we will all help to bring you up - it will happen for you some time and I know it is harder at the time but they come when they are meant to you will be a Mother and a great one at that!! :hugs: :witch: will go and you will feel better!
*ebelle* Forgive me but how do you manage to get the timing right? Do you have to just guess and do you only get one chance? Where are you from? I hope it is your month, you might get a :pink: :bfp: as they hang around a lot longer eh..as for the orgasm, I used to get that around OV so not sure what it means maybe a good sign?? I got my :bfp: on 8dpo last time so I will always say :test: hahaha but I am a poas addict and a bad influence! I would say wait if I was sensible!! PMA is my middle name, lean on us and we will pull you through this month xx
*artsiekat* aaah Italy sounds lovely :) all that travelling would be a good idea haha OMG I can't believe it congrats :wohoo: your very own shiney :bfp: :wohoo: lots and lots of sticky baby :dust: have a happy and healthy 9 months and i look forward to following your journey!!!
*loloshells* So sorry hun :hugs: hopefully it will be your turn for a :bfp: next month xx and very mean of your temp to tease you like that, take care and see you soon x
*Citymouse* :hehe: maternoty trousers are sooooooo comfy :) how you feeling? sound slike your doing good&#8230;x
*coconuts* IC's can be incredibly unreliable I never got a positive when TTC before although did get one this time on Sat so maybe my cycles are a bit different and my hormones are now stronger, keep going and take the darkest as your positive but what your doing sounds like you are covering the bases :) as for the poss IB it sdounds very likely and I really hop it is your turn :wohoo: very exciting!!

*TTC190810* sounds like THE perfect way to TTC - hot and fun :sex: is the best way - good luck hun and happy anniversary for the other day xx
*jensengirl* Hellooo yes they are sooo lovely thank you for the welcome :hugs: I always think about giving up the wine in the evening but you have to give it up for so long when PG so I just enjoy it now - how long you been TTC? I would maybe talk to dr about it as on clomid etc Just what coconuts said really&#8230;try and see what happens hey?

*AFM* I have been busy busy biusy trying to sort final things for wedding but it gets sooo much i get so stress, plus with a 2yr old (almost) and her bday to plan and her wanting attention it gets even more difficult hence why it has been so long coming on here :hugs: sorry!!! I am 3dpo and already symptom spotting :rofl: am I more veiny? more tired: more bloated? etc etc - be a bloody miracle if we were preg this month!! lots of PMA and preggo :dust: to you all C COME ON :bfp:'s theses ladies need and deserve you !! :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Wow, JaiJai, your wedding is coming right up! I can't think of any way to make a 2ww fly like having a wedding roaring in at you like a freight train! I'm sure it will be so much fun!

I feel great, thank you!


----------



## Coconuts

Jai Jai, I totally didn't notice your ticker in your sig for the wedding :dohh:
Are you a bridezilla yet? I'm normally quite a control freak so I was really thinking that I was going to become someone really horrible during the run up to the wedding but some how everything was done. People helped me making all the favours and confetti cones etc but we had a very simple rustic Italian wedding with nothing fancy. We're not really fancy people. Things like the flowers and the cake, I went into the local florist and cake shop and told them about the wedding, what we'd like and left it up to them. If I'd have stressed about exactly what I wanted where how and why I think I would have gone mad. DH and I were actually in the car going to the reception when both of us realised we had no idea if when or how the cake was getting to the reception! The wife of the baker is one of our students and her sisters work in the bakery so the cake made it and was magically already there when we arrived. Got knows how. It just kind of arranged itself. PLUS they gave it to us as a gift. Returning an old favour to Piero's family. Love village life!
Ramble. I'm just saying if you can relax about things and let people do the job you've hired them to do it'll all work out. Our wedding day was 100% perfect and if felt like it was organised by someone else. I felt like I didn't lift a finger. It was great!
So who are you, Bridezilla or Laid back Linda? :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

Morning all.

How's it going *ebelle* my DPO buddy. Day 9. Anything to report?
My temps dipped this morning, still above the cover line thought so if it's possible I'm hopeful but doubtful at the same time. It's looking like it's going to be 10day LP. Please be a little baby and not AF's approaching freight train. Other than possible IB and a very hopeful implantation dip ????????? there's not much more to report on the symptom spot this morning.

How's everyone else doing today?

:flower:


----------



## ebelle

Hey *Katy*, I totally know what you mean. When I see all my friends posting scan pictures on facebook or making bump announcements, I feel so sad sometimes.

*Coconuts* - temp is slowly creeping up, 0.01 degrees at a time. it's actually holding much lower than last month so I'm wondering if I have a low progesterone problem? Either way, I managed to stop myself from POAS this morning by quickly peeing before I could change my mind. If my temp goes up higher than 0.01 degrees tmr, I will test. If not, will try to hold til 12 DPO.

*Jai_Jai* - I've been charting for the past few cycles and also do OPKs every month, so I can estimate when my fertile period is. Based on my positive opk and my temps, FF shows my ovulation date as 4 days after my last insemination. Thats why i think I'm not likely to get :bfp: this month. Still hoping though. :)


----------



## Katy78

I think the fact that it's my brother is the worst. He's my baby brother (even though he's only one year younger than me) and I wasn't expecting it. He has a solid job but his OH is still a student and they are still living in a student dorm most of the time (otherwise he lives in a house, owned by my parents). I don't mind my friends getting pregnant, I'm really happy for them including all of you pregnant ladies here on this forum. I don't mind seeing pregnant bellies all around me, either. I just have to get used to thinking of my brother in his new mature role. And I have to get pregnant myself, right?
Being an aunt is awesome though, isn't it? Though unfortunately I won't be able to see the baby much as I moved away and only visit my family about twice a month. 
*ebelle*, I hope your donor's :spermy: are strong. Insemination 4 days before O is still likely to result in pregnancy. And if you do get pregnant, there's a strong possibility it's going to be a girl. Girl :spermy: are slower but live longer.


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - :hugs: I feel like my sister probably feels a lot like you do. She has fertility problems associated with weight and hasn't been able to get pregnant for over 5 years. I'm the little sister by 2.5 years and my husband hasn't even finished grad school yet! I'm sure she feels much the same as you. I guess it all turns out a lot different than any of us expected it to, I never thought I'd be the daughter to have a baby first. I know I get extra jealous of friends who never had interest in starting a family get pregnant before me, I'm sure it's tenfold for a younger sibling.

ebelle - I can never make much sense of charts and how FF calculates O, it seems different for every chart and I'm sure I'm not taking something into account, but I surprised it didn't tag you has Oing on CD 21 or even 20, but they do say FF can only spot O within 2-3 days, so you have an excellent chance and you're temps are staying up, so I'm holding out hope! :dust:


----------



## Coconuts

*Ebelle*, those temps look fine, not as crazy high as some other folk's charts but you have a clear and defined LP. I don't think there's anything to be concerned about re progesterone levels. I think I read on FF that it's not the temps themselves but the overall pattern that they show. Your overall pattern is biphasic = :happydance:
Having said all that, I wish my LP temps in general were a bit higher.
But, looking at the charts gallery of PG charts, really anything can happen and result in a BFP.
So temp up, test, temp down, no test. Sounds good and I'm almost tempted but I actually don't want to. I actually quite enjoying this small period of hopefulness and don't want to ruin it with a single line. I hate AF anyway so I'd rather get my bad news from her. I think I'm actually afraid to test. :saywhat: I know right, POAS addict around O to test-a-phobe in 9 short days. :wacko:


----------



## ebelle

*Katy, Coconuts and artsiekat*, thank you so much for the encouragement. It really keeps me going. 

I have heard the theory about girls and would really like it if it was a girl :)

Nothing much to report today except my breasts feel bigger and more tender. That's normal pre-AF although I only started getting it after taking clomid. Before that I never used to get sore breasts. Wondering if having it during this natural cycle means something is up.

Only about 10 hours before I test for the first time this cycle. Keeping my fingers crossed for a nice temp rise tomorrow at 10 DPO so I can test.


----------



## ebelle

Coconuts said:


> *Ebelle*, those temps look fine, not as crazy high as some other folk's charts but you have a clear and defined LP. I don't think there's anything to be concerned about re progesterone levels. I think I read on FF that it's not the temps themselves but the overall pattern that they show. Your overall pattern is biphasic = :happydance:
> Having said all that, I wish my LP temps in general were a bit higher.
> But, looking at the charts gallery of PG charts, really anything can happen and result in a BFP.
> So temp up, test, temp down, no test. Sounds good and I'm almost tempted but I actually don't want to. I actually quite enjoying this small period of hopefulness and don't want to ruin it with a single line. I hate AF anyway so I'd rather get my bad news from her. I think I'm actually afraid to test. :saywhat: I know right, POAS addict around O to test-a-phobe in 9 short days. :wacko:

The worst part is I've read some people have had lower than normal BBTs during their BFP cycle. That of course gives me some stupid irrational hope.

I know what you mean about seeing the single line on stark white background, it was devastating for me in my first couple of cycles trying. I'm almost used to it now though.


----------



## LoloShells

Hello all you sweet ladies. I know i know, back so soon. Only cuz I'm confused and need some input. So I'm still temping to make sure I ovulate. I noticed a .2 dip this morning so I checked my cervix out of sheer curiosity I guess. I've never checked it this early before. So anyways, it was med-high, soft and open. I've never felt it this soft before. Could my problem be that I ovulate really early and I've been missing my window for bd every month? This would explain why I don't get positive opks, and why my progesterone was so high on day 20. I also realize that this gives me a very long LP, and that this would all be very rare if possible at all. What do you ladies think?


----------



## citymouse

I think, wow! Isn't it fascinating what our bodies are doing while we are just going along with our days? 

Maybe someone else will have some more insight, but in the meantime are you BDing up a storm? I mean, you don't have to answer that, LOL. But it seems like it might be worth a try!


----------



## citymouse

Looking at your July chart, you have an early dip, too... curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## LoloShells

I know right! So confuzzled.

Yeah I texted my husband and said " youre on duty as soon as you get home! After you shower of course." His response was "yaaaaay" I asked if that was sarcasm, and he said "no not at all" which also seemed sarcastic, lol.


----------



## citymouse

Ha ha, too bad for him! A lot of men would love to get a text like that!


----------



## LoloShells

Lol he doesn't have to like it, he just has to do it. Haha


----------



## LoloShells

Oh yeah, turns out I suck at NTNP.


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> Oh yeah, turns out I suck at NTNP.

I don't see how people can NOT suck at it, once you get a little knowledge in your head. It seems to take a great amount of will to relax about something so all-consuming.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - you could be right, hun! I would try OPKing now until when you thought you normally O, worth a shot to see if you get a positive! 

Ebelle - my temps started out a bit lower than usual this cycle, too. Just to feed your obsession! :D


----------



## Coconuts

LoloShells said:


> Hello all you sweet ladies. I know i know, back so soon. Only cuz I'm confused and need some input. So I'm still temping to make sure I ovulate. I noticed a .2 dip this morning so I checked my cervix out of sheer curiosity I guess. I've never checked it this early before. So anyways, it was med-high, soft and open. I've never felt it this soft before. Could my problem be that I ovulate really early and I've been missing my window for bd every month? This would explain why I don't get positive opks, and why my progesterone was so high on day 20. I also realize that this gives me a very long LP, and that this would all be very rare if possible at all. What do you ladies think?

*Lolo*
Dont' know if I've said this before but my ol' Mum was trying for me for 2 years before she switched doctors and he helped her figure out she was Oing right after AF. She got pg soon after with clomid.
Could be, why don't you do some OPK's in the name of experiment to see if anything shows up? You could be onto something here girl...... :thumbup: 

*Artsikat*, you've fed my obsession too, my temps were a slow rise this cycle........ :headspin:

*Ebelle*: I hoping you get that rise so you can :test: I'll be logging on tomorrow with great anticipation. Go girl! xxx


----------



## LoloShells

I opk'd when I got home and there was a second line but not positive, but I also only held my pee for an hour and a half and the pee was pretty pale so don't know if that matters. I'm going to try and hold it for a few hours and try again. I've been peeing every 45 minutes or so for the last two days... its weird. 
Between the constant peeing and huge blue veins on my boobs I would think I was pregnant, if it weren't for the low temps and negative HPTs lol.


----------



## LoloShells

https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/2331/imag0184p.jpg


----------



## citymouse

But that's close to being a + opk, right?


----------



## LoloShells

citymouse said:


> But that's close to being a + opk, right?

I think its pretty close, close enough that I think i should try later with concentrated pee.


----------



## artsiekat

lolo - wow, that is close! Is that the closest you've ever gotten? I hear that the best time to take OPK's are between 2-6pm, but of course it varies for everyone.

Definitely keep testing, usually when mine get that dark I get a positive within a day or two! Keep BDing!


----------



## LoloShells

I got a def positive on day 7 last cycle, but I put it down to the clomid, since they say youre supposed to wait 3 days after your last clomid before you opk. I assumed it was just a clomid false positive (which of course it still may have been.) I'm almost to my breaking point on holding my bladder so will test shortly. It's 8pm here.


----------



## LoloShells

Well second one was pretty much the same. Guess we'll just see what happens.


----------



## ebelle

10 DPO update - :BFN:

Woke up a bit earlier than usual this morning cos my partner was snuggling up to me before she got out of bed to go to work. It was only about 45 mins earlier, but my temp was 36.57, 0.01 degrees less than yesterday. I did take it again at my usual waking time and it had shot up to 36.68, but I recorded the first temp anyway.

Since my temps are sort of rising, I took the cheapie and it was a clear :bfn:

I'm not too disappointed though, cos it is still early. only 13% of people get their :bfp: by 10 DPO.

So yeah, I'm still going to test everyday until AF comes, especially since I have cheapies.

Oh btw, I had a strange moment in the shower last night when I looked at my hands and realised my veins were showing clearly on my palms, much more than usual. Its gone away this morning though, so maybe it was just my imagination.


----------



## ebelle

Loloshells - that happened to my opks this cycle and I finally got my positive opk about 2 days later. Keep testing and BDing!


----------



## Katy78

*LoloShells*, welcome back. I could never do NTNP either :winkwink:.
Yeah, your OPK seems nearly positive. I hope it gets darker. In the meantime, you know what to do - :sex: like crazy.
*ebelle* - :hugs:. Getting a BFP on 10 DPO would be perfect but as you said - only 13% of women get theirs at 10 DPO so you're still in. Good luck, girl.
*Coconuts*, how are you doing? Still terrified to test? I can relate to that. FX'ed.


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks ladies :) 

I've just gotten the reading I've been waiting for all week and its given me some hope :) 

Fx ebelle and coconuts for a BFP in the next few days!


----------



## citymouse

Ebelle, especially on a cheapie test I wouldn't think a 10 dpo bfn would count you out!


----------



## Coconuts

Keep testing Ebelle, you never know. Especially with the ICs.

Lolo, I used IC OPKs this cycle, didn't even get close to what you've got there, some women never see the true + and just take the darkest in a series to be their +OPK. I think Artsiekat told me that. Just keep doing what you doing and catch that egg. This is very exciting! You may have cracked the secret!!!!!!!!!

AFM :cry: more spotting this morning so did a good and thorough CM anaysis and the results were not good, more of the traditional dark brown spotting that I'm used to the day before SHE arrives. Pft. :cry:
I don't think the B50s were helping in the slightest, maybe not enough? Who knows. I'm giving them up today. My O was later than usual, LP was the same and I even got mean old fake out IB spotting two day before the real 'stuff' showed up. NOT the desired result.
Agnus Castus is my new best friend.

New game plan in the making. Will update again.
Lots of luck girls. Love you xxx


----------



## Katy78

*Coconuts*, you must be feeling terrible right now. :hugs:
You're not quite out yet though.
There's a doctor in my country who's been answering questions regarding female reproduction on a forum for over 10 years. He's helped me a lot in the past, just by reading his replies to other women. One of the things he said was that as long as your LP was at least 9 - 10 days long, your pregnancy should be fine even if you are spotting.Translation goes something like this: 
"In fact, it is difficult to assess shortness of LP, because usually after implantation (that is 6th - 9th day after ovulation), the ovary begins to send signals that there is an embryo and that extends the life of corpus luteum. Therefore less than 9 days of continuous LP should be considered as a critically short LP. However, progesterone support may contribute to success."


----------



## sadie

Artsiekat!!!! Congratulations!! I am so happy for you! H&H 9 months, girl! Woo hoo!

Ebelle, keep poas and good luck! Looking forward to hearing some great news!

Coconuts, can't wait to hear about when u poas, too. Hot enough for you here? 100 degree days for at least 5 days now....

LoLo enjoy yourselves and Im glad you miht have found a solution!

Citymouse glad to hear all is going well for you and babymouse.

Katy, i cant wait until you can get busy!

As for me, I have been hiding low. I felt as if I spent too much of my summer of BnB and it also made me think and analize way too much. I am due to ovulate amy day now. My pre O temps are so much higher than most of yours.... Hopefully my opk will arrive in the mail today because I finished clomid on day 8 and have been just temping and going on signs and symptoms. My body is like clockwork... o pain should kick in tomorrow night, as usual and we've been bedding every other day. Thats all for now. affter today, I am going back into hiding....

FX and oxoxox


----------



## Katy78

Hey *sadie*, good luck, girl :).
BD like crazy :happydance:.
Hoping we hear from you again soon.


----------



## Coconuts

*Sadie,* no POAS for me. AF brought me a :bfn: message herself this morning. Bah.

*Katy* that's good to hear. I do worry about the impact of this sad little LP :cry: I was hoping that eggy would get tucked in earlier rather than later and send those signals in time. Good to hear it from a doctor though. I'm a bit diapointed it came in at 9 days again though. FF says my average is 10. Boooooo.

The new plan of attack this month is to try AC. With a history of regulating cycles I'm hoping for an earlier O and longer LP. Can it be done? Stranger things have happened.....


----------



## citymouse

Good luck, Sadie!

And Coconuts--:hugs: sorry you're out this month! I hope AC is a help to you.


----------



## LoloShells

So sorry coconuts :( keep at it though, one of those eggies is bound to implant early enough.

My temp raised .7 degrees this morning. If I have two more elevated temps, FF should give me crosshairs for yesterday, proving my theory.


----------



## citymouse

Lolo, so cool! Feels like you've cracked a code!


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle - You're not out till AF shows, hun! :hugs: FXed for you!

Coconuts - So sorry. :hugs: Take care of yourself and do something special you normally wouldn't do while TTC! :wine: Hope AC works for you next cycle, hun.

Lolo - I'm really excited that you might have found a reason for your unexplained infertility, it would make so much sense! I have never gotten so close to a positive OPK without it turning positive soon. Post the positive pic when you have it!

Sadie - Totally understand needing to step back some. And thanks! :happydance: This last cycle, I did my usual crazies to gear up for O, but I kinda laid low after O, only sticking to this thread. It seemed to help! :haha: I think there's a lot to be said about not stressing. After a certain point it's up to your body to do the work, I guess.


----------



## LoloShells

I can't help but feel kinda mad at myself. If I had temped and recorded cp long ago I may not have had to go through all this.

Artsiekat, I think if I ovulated yesterday I probably won't see a positive opk. I would think it would have been positive probably on Tuesday, but of course I wasn't testing that early. I'm guessing that todays will be lighter than yesterdays.


----------



## artsiekat

LoloShells said:


> I can't help but feel kinda mad at myself. If I had temped and recorded cp long ago I may not have had to go through all this.
> 
> Artsiekat, I think if I ovulated yesterday I probably won't see a positive opk. I would think it would have been positive probably on Tuesday, but of course I wasn't testing that early. I'm guessing that todays will be lighter than yesterdays.

Ohhh, I see! Hope you get your FF crosshairs, too! Glad you got some BDing in there, FXed this is your cycle!


----------



## citymouse

Don't be mad at yourself. You were doing what you thought was right! There's so much pressure from every corner at this stage--don't make it worse for yourself!


----------



## TTC190810

Hey ladies,

Hope yuo are all well today


Katy...i totally know how your feel! As you may recall, my little sis is pg with her second! When I found out i felt terrible that i felt to jealous about it! It will pass though! I assure you and your time will come! My little sis went for her first scan yesterday, she is 13 weeks 5 days and everything is looking wonderful! I still had a 'moment' lookoing at her scan picture "why cant this be my scan" but it was gone as quick as it came! You will be happy for your brother - its just hard when you want something so much/

Lolo - i could not NTNP - i think once your clued in to your cycle then thats it! Just keep at the BD'ing! Sure you OH loves it! Mine does, lol!

Coconuts - So sorry the witch got you! I love your positivity though! Espec on first day of AF! I hope AC works for you and that you get your much deserved and anticptaed BFP next cycle!

Keep at it Elbelle! Its still early! fingers crossed for you!

Well im pretty damn sure that im ovulating today! I have the very sore nipples that are reminding me! So we will BD tonight and then again for a few days after i think! 

I so love telling you ladies all this as I practically seduce hubby in to BDing on schedule! I dont want him freaking out! I think he knows my game plan though, hes just not letting on! Just enjoying at the moment!

Well ladies im off to do a bit more work before the end of the day!

XXX


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you ladies. Love you all, youre amazing :)

I changed yesterdays cp to hso, because today it feels slightly lower, so I'm marking today as mso. It hard for me to tell when its high because (I know this sounds gross) I have insanely long fingers, so its never hard for me to reach. But since it felt higher yesterday I'm gonna go with high.


----------



## citymouse

Oh my gosh, and here you are back in the 2ww! That was fast! Hope this is your last one for a long time!

TTC, go you! The sneaky seductress... I could never be that subtle. I was like, "Hey, get over here and babymake."


----------



## TTC190810

Wow - everyone posted while I was writing that message, lol!

Lolo - glad that as citymouse said "have cracked the code" figers crossed for you and i agree, dont beat yourself up about it! There was no way you could have known but now you do, so its all good news for your new cycle!

Just wanted to apologies for all the terrible errors in my last post as well! im at work and was getting hounded in office, as no-one here knows im TTC I was jumping back and forth between screens (my alternate screen is purchase orders and invoices, lol)!

Just seen my ticker - it agrees with me that im ovulating today! Yey!

I really dont think im going to get much work done before 5:00pm - its currently 4:37pm, lol!

xxx


----------



## LoloShells

citymouse said:


> Oh my gosh, and here you are back in the 2ww! That was fast! Hope this is your last one for a long time!
> 
> TTC, go you! The sneaky seductress... I could never be that subtle. I was like, "Hey, get over here and babymake."

Me too! I'm hoping bding the day of and the day after are going to be enough though.


----------



## LoloShells

Ew but I just realized that my two week wait has turned into a 3 week wait


----------



## citymouse

But even with a long lp, you should be able to get a result on a test by 14 dpo... Unless you don't want to test. (edit: unless I'm crazy and/or misinformed)


----------



## LoloShells

That's true, and I'll probably test, cuz I'm a glutton for punishment LOL


----------



## ebelle

just wanted to pop in and say thank you everyone for your encouraging words and wishes.

had some pre af style cramps today and lots of sticky cm plus random bouts of nausea. going to test again tmr. hoping the bfp will come.

coconuts sorry that af got you, but really happy to see how positive you are. u will be my role model should af come for me this month!

tcc and sadie, welcome back and hope you will both be around more

lolo, hope u are bding lots!


----------



## LoloShells

Wish I could! Hubby won't be home til this evening. He has school right after work tonight :(


----------



## Coconuts

Fingers crossed *Ebelle*.
*Lolo* this is really exciting! Any kind of 3WW is horrendous. I have a bit more than that waiting to O, CD24 this last cycle, which is why I'm so hopeful that AC is going to really work wonders and chop a week of it. I'd be really happy with O happening at anytime before CD20. This month I'm breaking up my cycle into 5 day phases. I have completed 20% of phase one 'Wine Phase' and it's only bedtime on CD1. I think this is really going to help the waiting. I've outlined it all in my journal. Maybe you'll find a way to break up the endless time from O to flow or BFP too. Fingers x'ed for a rise tomorrow x


----------



## LoloShells

Lol, coconuts youre too funny. I'm glad I'm not the only one driven to madness to make it through.

I buy psychic readings and am glued to anything Ttc. We'll get it eventually. Just wish it was on OUR schedule.


----------



## LoloShells

Todays OPK looks pretty much the same as yesterdays. I think these things just don't work for me.


I pasted today's underneath yesterdays.

https://img705.imageshack.us/img705/7148/824825copy.jpg


----------



## ebelle

hey loloshells, just wanted to let you know I had similar opks this cycle and the positive did eventually come. You can see my opk series in my TTC journal. I had to wait til 22 DPO for the + opk.

11 DPO today and temp drop to just above coverline with a nice :bfn: 

Getting ready for next cycle now. Planning to go buy evening primrose oil and soy later.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## citymouse

Sorry about your bfn & temp drop, ebelle!


----------



## Coconuts

Ebelle noooooo! That temp drop is even worse than old flow herself. Starts the day off on a real bummer, doesn't it?
At least we can be cycle buddies again :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

*Coconuts* and *ebelle*, :hugs: :hugs: from me. I know how you feel, all of us here do. Cry, rant, have a glass of wine and start hoping again.
*LoloShells*, I sure hope you O'd early. FF should help you figure it out.
*TTC190810*, congrats on your O. I hope one of the :spermy: caught the egg. You know, since I've started using OPKs, I know exactly when I'm not ovulating and BD'ing is just for fun (it is, but I'm also calculating the survival time of :spermy: into it ;)). I like to tell my OH that I want to BD even though it's not really necessary (when OPKs are not positive yet). So there's not so much pressure for him. Sometimes I tell him it's the day to make a baby but if he doesn't ask, I keep quiet most times and tell him after the most fertile days are over. 


Coconuts said:


> This month I'm breaking up my cycle into 5 day phases. I have completed 20% of phase one 'Wine Phase' and it's only bedtime on CD1. I think this is really going to help the waiting.

I like to do that too. I really think dividing a whole into parts makes long tedious things more bearable. For example - I divide my cycle from CD1 till the end of M, then it's waiting for the beginning of my fertile phase, then O and 2WW. But 2WW seems the shortest to me as so much is usually going on (symptom spotting, etc.) and time flies usually. Waiting to O is terrible though. I'll start using OPKs on CD12 (Monday) and O seems so far away right now...


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Katy I just can't think of Ov while I'm way back here at CD2. Last month as you know it was 3weeks plus in the waiting. Terrible. CD6 is time to start some at home pilates and reflexology. Can't really afford classes and treatments but even if I could, I like DIY. I need a bit of a detox after 'wine phase' Then comes CD11, let the OPK madness begin. Insanely early for my FF cycle stats but trying out new herbs this month and am hopeful for reducing waiting time for O. At least I'll feel like I'm doing something throughout the day.
Just think Katy, just 3 days until you can start OPKing, that's not far at all!


----------



## ebelle

Thanks coconuts, citymouse and katy! Appreciate your support. 

Coconuts I am contemplating breaking up my cycle into something like yours. this month has been a torture as o came at cd22, i think mainly because i was off clomid and so it was delayed. I cant imagine having to wait like that again next month, i peed on opks for almost two weeks!

I made an appointment to see my doc next week on the first of sept. Will need to ask him what else I can do now that it is 5 cycles and does not seem like it is hapening.

On a side note, i had very very very faint beige brown cm just now when i wiped. It was just a tinny bit. Now before you lot go and get me excited about it being implantation bleeding, i think its not because last cycle I had it at 12 dpo and af came on 14 dpo. Given that i am off clomid this month and my temps have generally been lower, I think progesterone is low and thus luteal phase will be shorter as well.

Yes, I've sat down and analysed it a whole lot for myself so that I dont drive myself crazy. Hopefully AF comes soon and doesnt torture me for a few days before coming.


----------



## Coconuts

*Ebelle* You know all too well what I think about beige spotting after this months fiasco. Nothing! I was so convinced it was IB, and I mean really convinced, I even bounded down the stairs grinning at DH saying guess what I've found, la la la la laaaaa, it could be a really good sign la la bloody la! Then boom.
you know what I say, don't trust the brown. 
But then again, you never know but I think maybe somewhere deep deep down maybe we do.
Ebelle, split up you cycle into as small a chunks as you can so the phase are really bite size. I like my phases because each one has an end and the words 'wait for.....' is not involved. Really hate waiting. CD2 today and Wine phase is 40% complete. That's pretty much half! What an accomplishment for day two of a cycle. LOVE IT! Much better that 20 days to O. Eugh. Almost deleted it, it's so depressing.

I feel a bit like an Agnus Castus representative at the moment but have you thought about trying it, some say it's like natures clomid. It works like a tonic for the hormone glands helping them do what their supposed to. It can help reduce longer cycles and lengthen short ones. If you've already tried it, did it do anything for you? If not, why not try it?


----------



## jensengirl

So i got af yesterday and clomid to begin sunday night...hurricane night! Did you hear about irene which is going to hit us in ct head on? Any other ladies going to be affected by the storm?
Ebelle im worried about 150 mg but since 100mg didnt make me ovulate my doc says we should increase. The side effects should be horrible, oh boy:( i have a lot of loose clothing to hide the bloat, ive been looking preggo already
Coconuts- thanks for all of your input regarding wine and ttc. You hear conflicting evidence all over the place. I will probably just have a small glass on the weekends but not after ovulation. I wonder if thats why the clomid didnt work these past cycles, could it be because of the wine? My doc says alcohol Isnt contraindicated but im starting to think otherwise. And you had some spotting? Could it be that your bun is baking???? I hope so!!!


----------



## jensengirl

Ebelle had some spotting too???? I hope its what i think it is:)


----------



## Coconuts

Sorry AF got you jensengirl. She got me three days ago. Spotting 8 DPO(very promising) and 9 DPO (not so promising) then Bam. No HPT for me. (Game over) Super short LP this last cycle so I've packed up the B50's for now and on to Agnus Castus, the holistic hormonal herb! 
do you mind me asking what the side effects of Comid _are_? Do they get worse the more you take?


----------



## citymouse

Sorry about af, Jensengirl!


----------



## artsiekat

Jensengirl - Sorry about AF, hun. And having to deal with it with Irene bearing down on us.

I'm in Princeton, NJ, just hoping for bad winds, downed trees and lost power. We have giant trees over here and every time we have a bad windy thunderstorm a bunch of them go down and we lose power. Last year we had an awful storm for only 15 minutes and many of the apartments over here got hit by snapped limbs and our neighbors car was crushed by a fallen tree. Hoping that storm took out most of the weaker trees! And I rather have a tree fall on my car than my apartment! Good luck, hun, stay safe. I'll keep my thoughts with you and yours.


----------



## citymouse

Stay safe, artsiekat! (You're an apple seed, yay!)

And stay safe, anybody else in the storm's path!


----------



## jensengirl

The fact that af came for me is actually a good thing ladies dont feel bad. It came the day after my last provera pill so earlier than for most who take it to induce bleeding. Now i can start this next cycle on clomid but after this its off to a specialist so praying it works:shrug:
Coconuts The symptoms include hot flashes like....i feel im on fire and sweat uncontrollably hot flashes, bad headaches, nausea, vision changes, weight gain and bloat, irritability and i cry a whole bunch haha. These were on 100mg so god only knows what 150mg will do:wacko: My hubby says it makes me a bit crazy but he understands, he wants a :baby: just as much as me.
I went out and bought some raspberry tea and pomegranate juice today, i plan to replace my glass of wine with one of these at night. Ive heard after ovulation i should stop taking raspberry tea but on the box it says its healthy during pregnancy, what gives?
Artsie i think this storm wont be as bad as the media is making it out to be but do keep yourself and little appleseed safe:)p


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck to all getting ready for the storm. Will be thinking about you all.

*Jensengirl*, clomid sounds like a bucket of laughs! Eeeeeeek. Maybe since your reactions were so strong on 100mg they won't get worse. :shurg: Let's hope not anyway. Keep thinking why your doing this and what you're going to get out of it in the end. What a strong and brave baby making warrior you are.:grr:


----------



## twilliamssbt

jensengirl said:


> The fact that af came for me is actually a good thing ladies dont feel bad. It came the day after my last provera pill so earlier than for most who take it to induce bleeding. Now i can start this next cycle on clomid but after this its off to a specialist so praying it works:shrug:
> Coconuts The symptoms include hot flashes like....i feel im on fire and sweat uncontrollably hot flashes, bad headaches, nausea, vision changes, weight gain and bloat, irritability and i cry a whole bunch haha. These were on 100mg so god only knows what 150mg will do:wacko: My hubby says it makes me a bit crazy but he understands, he wants a :baby: just as much as me.
> I went out and bought some raspberry tea and pomegranate juice today, i plan to replace my glass of wine with one of these at night. Ive heard after ovulation i should stop taking raspberry tea but on the box it says its healthy during pregnancy, what gives?
> Artsie i think this storm wont be as bad as the media is making it out to be but do keep yourself and little appleseed safe:)p

Its Raspberry leaf tea that has to be avoided during the first and second trimester as it can induce a miscarriage. The raspberry fruit tea is fine during pregnancy. Raspberry leaf tea can once again be drunk in the last month or so as it can cause uterine contractions which can help start off labour.


----------



## ebelle

artsiekat, hope you and the little one are safe. Heard the storm is dying down. My brother and best friend are in RI and they also huddled down for the storm. Hope all is well.

jensengirl - I was told that you should not be on clomid for more than 6 cycles at a time. Have you considered taking some natural supplements? I'm thinking about starting agnus castus this month, but I am definitely starting evening primrose oil this month after seeing how artsiekat got her :bfp: while on them. You wanna try EPO too? You can take it together with clomid.

Coconuts - Looks like we'll both be trying agnus castus this month. fingers crossed for us both!

My update: 13 DPO with another :bfn: so I've given up. Went and bought myself Agnus Castus and Evening Primrose Oil today. When I got home, dark brown spotting on my undies and when I checked my cervix, more chunks of brown creamy type discharge, so I think AF is going to start tomorrow. It's ok though, I am all prepared for the next cycle! I may have some issues as I'll be away on a business trip during my fertile period, but am going discuss with my partner tonight and see what we can do.

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Coconuts

Blathered a bit about this in my journal but

*CALLING ALL AGUNUS CASTUS / VITEX USERS:*
I've found recommendations to take between 500-1000mg a day but my brand says to take 1600mg 
How much do you guys take and what happens if I take too much? (which I don't think 1600mg is)
I'm planning to take it all through my cycle since I need the support during my LP especially and also up to 10weeks for the same reason, to support progesterone production and help prevent a potential m/c due to crap prog levels. I know that for some this might be against other advice that you've heard but I've researched this quite a bit and some trusted websites support this plan and even midwives have given the up to 10 weeks thing the thumb up........... any help is welcome. Thanks ladies. Hope you're all well. :dust:


----------



## Katy78

Good morning girls. It's Monday again. I'm on CD12 and I start OPK'ing today. Hopefully I'll get a nice positive in a few days.
I hope everybody is all right, especially those of you in Irene areas. 
*jensengirl*, congrats on beginning a new cycle. Crossing all crossables that you ovulate this month and get a little sticky bean out of it. 
*Coconuts*, I don't know a thing about agnus castus so I can't help you there.
*ebelle*, how are you doing?


----------



## Coconuts

katy78 said:

> I'm on 12*DPO* and I start OPK'ing today.

There's some wishful thinking. Or a wishful typo. :haha: You'll be back in the 2WW before you know it. Fingers crossed for your +OPK and egg catching. :flower:


----------



## Katy78

Hehe, I see. Maybe a bit of both :winkwink:. I'll edit my post. Thanks, *Coconuts*.


----------



## citymouse

Go, Katy, go!


----------



## Katy78

Nah, no sign of ovulation. The OPK was as white as a negative HPT. Usually there's at least something. I'm sad.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Hope it changes very soon!


----------



## Coconuts

*Katy*, your ticker says three days to go, maybe tomorrow? Hang in there girl, keep up the BDing, eggy'll show soon!
Last cycle with my less than good OPK series I got to feeling like eggs and ovaries are like watched pots - they never boil. They don't like being watched! I def ovulated so my body must have surged in secret then laughed it's socks off at me trying to catch it. I think I caught it since two strips are slightly darker than the others around the day before O but 100% neg by normal standards.
hang in there girl :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

I just started my own TTC journal, yay.
I inserted the link in my signature but how do I rename the link so it doesn't say https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/720109-ttc-our-first-3-a.html#post12538286?


----------



## Coconuts

Katy, yeah! A new journal to stalk. If you look at the link in your sig, the address / link is repeated twice. You can change the second one to whatever you want to name the journal. Hope that helped!


----------



## jensengirl

150mg of clomid is worse than i thought it would be. I feel like im crawling out of my skin, so irritable have anxiety going on not fun at all. Thanks for thinking positively coconuts but so far no good...if i ovulate it will be so worth it though!
Regarding the raspberry leaf tea, i heard its good to take while ttc but i did plan to stop while in the tww just in case. Thanks for the info:)
EPO is an oral supplement ebelle? Maybe i will look for it in walgreens. The mucinex didnt seem to work last cycles anyways. If epo worked for artsiekat im willing to try it!!
Thanks katy for your continued support and please dont lose hope, i know you probably hear that all the time. Its tough not to get sad but think of all of us in the same boat...we are here for you!!


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - are you using IC OPK's? I do hear some women just can't get a positive on those. Hope it gets a bit darker. I would keep taking them and take the darkest you get as positive, like coconuts said.

jensengirl - I didn't notice a change the first cycle I took EPO, but the second cycle I got tons of EWCM, which I normally don't get. That's the cycle I got my BFP Just be sure to stop taking it for the TWW.

So I'm going to get a blood test for my beta tomorrow morning, then another on Friday to make sure it's rising. Then I get an early ultrasound next week at 6 weeks. All this because of my previous ectopic, otherwise I'd have to wait until 8 weeks. Hoping to see a heartbeat at 6 weeks and doubling Hcg levels! I'll let you ladies know.

Oh and the storm wasn't too bad for us. Lots of flooding in my area, but our apartments are raised off the ground some and it was mainly basements that flooded. Lost power for half a day, it was on the next morning.


----------



## ebelle

AF has started in full force today. Heavier beginning than usual after the on and off spotting for 4 days.

I've started on EPO and Agnus Castus this morning. Took 1500 mg EPO and 800 mg AC. Going to take another 800 mg AC tonight.

Given that AF started today, I will be back on 14 DPO, which should be plenty of time for the fertile period. Hopefully this month works.

Really glad I have all of you here for support. This month I don't feel as devastated as last month and am just looking forward to this new cycle. I want a June baby!!!


----------



## Coconuts

*Jensengirl*, sorry you feel so crappy. There's a very good reason why you're doing it though. :baby: Hang in there girl. Do a good screamy shouty post on here if you want. ALL IN CAPS AND EVERYTHING so you really feel like you're SHOUTING. 

Goodluck for tomorrow *Artsiekat*, bet you can't wait to see that heartbeat in there next week. Will you get a pic of the little thing(s)? Be sure to attach it when you do!

*Ebelle*, horray for AC! And EPO, keep us posted with anything that's different this cycle. So far, on day 7 of AC, no change. AF took a bit longer than I thought to get lost, seemed to be 'finishing' up for about three days. Hopefully uterus was just cleaning house to make room for a big fat baby this month.


----------



## Katy78

Oh no, I wrote "a novel" here and BnB crashed :(.
Well, here I go again, a bit shorter this time.


Coconuts said:


> Katy, yeah! A new journal to stalk. If you look at the link in your sig, the address / link is repeated twice. You can change the second one to whatever you want to name the journal. Hope that helped!

Thanks, I did just that :).
*jensengirl*, thanks for your support, too :). Clomid is really treating you badly, huh? Well, like you said - it will all be worth it if (when) you ovulate and even more when you get that BFP.
*artsiekat*, I'm using Ovul-test I get at the local drug store. It's expensive though - 15 EUR for 5 tests. I know I should buy the tests off internet but it's easier this way.
FX for you. I'm sure your beta HCG will be high enough and maybe you'll even get to see the heartbeat next week :). Let us know so we can share your joy when you do.
*ebelle*, you got a perfect date for AF to come. Now you'll be able to get inseminated in time :happydance:. Congrats.
AFM, the test line on the OPK was visible yesterday :happydance:. Though still far from positive, that means that LH is rising. Yay!


----------



## Katy78

Girls, September starts tomorrow. So if there are no objections, I'll be changing the thread title to September 2011 buns. I hope September brings us the desired BFPs and heartbeats/growing babies to our pregnant ladies.


----------



## Katy78

Yay, today's OPK is significantly closer to positive than yesterday's :happydance:. Control line is almost as dark as the test line. I can hardly believe it :yipee:!


----------



## artsiekat

Katy78 said:


> Yay, today's OPK is significantly closer to positive than yesterday's :happydance:. Control line is almost as dark as the test line. I can hardly believe it :yipee:!

That's awesome! Get to BDing, this is totally your month! :happydance:

Oh and do you have a progression pic?


----------



## Katy78

Sorry, I don't. My word will have to do :winkwink:.


----------



## TTC190810

Hi All,

just a quick check in with you all! 

Katy - you need to get on it now! lol! I hope there is lots of BD'ing happening under your roof, lol! I think name of thread needs to be updated as well for the start of the next month!

Artsiekat - I will be eagerly awaiting your update on your appointment! FX'ed that eberythin is just perfect!

Jensen - so sorry that you are having an awful time with clomid this month! But hopefully the higher dose will make it your month!

Elbelle - sorry about AF arrival, but glad that you are feeling quite positive about it! Lets not forget that you O'ed naturally this month, thats a big step forward.

And me......well nothing to report! I dont think this is my month - i know im a still like 8/9 days off knowing yet but just have a feeling! I know you will all say your not out till AF arrives but i just dont htink this is my month - i havent been very vigilent with things like past months with trying to relax some and i think that maybe a relaxed a bit too much! Oh well we had lots of fun sex, lol! I think when/if Af arrives I wont feel as bad as I did last month, I was a little bit hearbroken last month, hence why I wanted to relax this cycle! 

But...i def needed to relax, we are still in early days in the grand scheme of ttc and if I had carried on the way i was going I would have drove myself to a beakdown!

I am positive that whatever happesn this month - I wont be sad!

Oh yeah - no symptoms, lol! But im not being vigilent for them just because i dont want to dwell on every twinge or itchy foot or sore fingernails, lol! 

Love and baby dust to you all!

x


----------



## ebelle

TTC - keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Katy - Get BDing woman! Stop hanging around BNB and start hanging around your man! Oh and when you are done, change the thread name! Hehe!

Artsiekat - you MUST get a scan pic~!!

Coconuts - We are definitely cycle buddies. I am adding you to my siggy!

September here we come!


----------



## citymouse

Katy78 said:


> Sorry, I don't. My word will have to do :winkwink:.

Lol! 

Hope you are all doing well at the various points in your cycles!

No word from Loloshells for a couple of days?


----------



## Coconuts

*Katy*, I'm with Artsiekat. Get snappy when your OPK series is finished, or even now, so we can all have a gander!

*Ebelle* hun, I've added you to my sig too. I'll be relying heavily on you this cycle to help keep the early testing at bay. Yes, I'm allowing myself 5 minutes of thought time about future phases. 12DPO is my mark, are you with me? ( I know, it feels a long way off doesn't it.)

10 weeks City mouse!!!! When's the scan, or did you do it. Is there a pic of the mouselet for us to see?


----------



## citymouse

Coconuts said:


> 10 weeks City mouse!!!! When's the scan, or did you do it. Is there a pic of the mouselet for us to see?

I had one at eight weeks, it's buried back in the thread somewhere, LOL.

But I got a doppler earlier this week and have listened to the heartbeat twice! Love that little freight train sound! :happydance:


----------



## LoloShells

citymouse said:


> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't. My word will have to do :winkwink:.
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well at the various points in your cycles!
> 
> No word from Loloshells for a couple of days?Click to expand...

Just lurking :)


----------



## citymouse

Hello! :)


----------



## Coconuts

LoloShells said:

> Just lurking

:rofl:


----------



## LoloShells

Lol... I've been in a shit-ass mood so I've decided keeping to myself was the best course of action. Stalking you all though:)

Edit: in other words I didn't want to crap on anybody's waffle with my poor attitude and all. Love you guys :)


----------



## LoloShells

Think this is about as positive as they get for me. 

https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/2450/831vp.jpg


----------



## Coconuts

It looks pretty + to me. Is that today's? Maybe tomorrow's will be the dark one. If it was yesterday's and today's is lighter I'd say that's it. If not, keep up the bonk fest!


----------



## Katy78

So. We're September 2011 buns now :).
LoloShells, your OPK looks much like mine did yesterday. That's nearly positive but not quite there. I'm only using the tests once a day and I'm thinking that maybe I'll even miss the obvious peak myself. LH rose very fast this month (from pristine white to what your OPK looks like in two days) so it will be over pretty quickly, too, I think. 
Don't worry, even though this OPK isn't quite positive yet, it doesn't mean that there's anything wrong. You probably just missed your LH peak, it was pretty close to positive though. I've had that twice so far (without the obvious peak) and AF came exacly when it was supposed to, I'd definitely ovulated.
I'll try posting my OPKs but no promises. I tried taking a photo yesterday but our camera and my phone are very crappy and I couldn't get a good photo.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: Happy September everyone!!! :flower:

Sooo sorry for my MIA atm I have been so busy with the wedding and hen weekend - which was amazing!!

Sorry for anyone that got the :witch: I will try and catch up with you all but I feel I have about 10 pages?? I am having to clean the entire house today as have visitors from Canada up until 2 days after the Wedding :( not fun! Never met them and I will have to babysit grrr. I sound so bitter haha - I just love my own space that is all.

:bfn:'s for me here but what did we expect really :rofl: Just waiting for :af: to arrive and I wish she would hurry the hell up!!

I hope you are alll ok and I will try and pop in a bit more often! :hugs:

Here is to use all have June babies :D :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Katy78

*Jai_Jai*, good to hear about your hen weekend. So sorry you got a BFN but hey, so much going on around you right now you probably don't have time to feel sad about it.
Babysitting for people who came for your wedding? Never heard that one before :dohh: :rofl:.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks hun - how u getting on? Time for some :sex: now?

:rofl: yes DF will be at work and his best man and GF are coming over - I have never met them but because I am off I will have to babysit - then DF has his stag this weekend and I was going to my best friends for the weekend but what do we do with the best mans gf? it is sooo annoying as was all last minute!! :grr: I sound like a cow but I just don't want to have to be on best behaviour :rofl:


----------



## LoloShells

Looks like I was wrong

https://img197.imageshack.us/img197/6822/imag0196r.jpg


----------



## LoloShells

That is this mornings fmu


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - I love looking at people's poas photos! That looks awesome, hope you have plenty of opportunity to BD over the next few days! :dust:

Totally your month, hun, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm just stoked that I finally got a positive on one of those damn ic's!


----------



## jensengirl

Welcome back loloshells and jai jai:) did you try clomid again this cycle lolo? Hope side effects didn't get ya!


----------



## ebelle

Loloshells, get to BDing!!! Now!!! You have 24-48 hours to catch that eggy and get it cooking! Fingers crossed for you!!

Jai^Jai - Hope you have an amazing time! Remember, its your party and you can do whatever u want!!! Don't compromise it just for others :)


----------



## LoloShells

No, no clomid this time. Couldn't handle it.

Lol, Well I can't BD like right NOW cuz I'm at work.... but we did last night and will tonight too :)


----------



## ebelle

ambush him when he gets home and get right to it!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

For sure!


----------



## jensengirl

Nice positive ic and without needing clomid woohoooo!!!! Get busy later on, fxd for you:) if u dtd last night u probably will catch it anyways, so exciting!!!


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> Lol, Well I can't BD like right NOW cuz I'm at work....

Oh, come on, where's your spirit of adventure?


----------



## LoloShells

Lol... it would be a solo mission, and that's not gonna make any babies! Hey if hubby worked with me we'd sneak to the backseat of the car for sure... Sigh.... c'est la vie.


----------



## Jai_Jai

lolo - that is an awesome positive!! How exciting....

I also have some exciting news ;)


----------



## LoloShells

You got a BFP??


----------



## Coconuts

*Jai Jai*!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! I spotted it on your ticker!!!!!!! Whoop whoop that's such fab news. great way to kick of September 2011 buns - this is so the month of BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :baby: :hugs: PS Does that mean pg on your wedding day? How're you going to hide the no drinking from ALL of your family and friends. You'll have to let a bridesmaid in on the secret and make sure she give you apple juice or grape juice in your wine glass so it looks like you're drinking. That'll keep the nosey parkers at bay. Congrats hun. Happy and healthy 9 months. xxx

*Lolo*, you too girl. That's a great +OPK. Hope I get one of those in a week or so! Go get them :spermy:


----------



## LoloShells

Wow! On your first try, too?! Congrats fertile Myrtle!


----------



## Jai_Jai

I know!! Can you believe it?? Absolutely unbelievable I never ever expected it...Yes we have it under control - she is going to get me a vodka and lemonade etc and it will just be lemonade and I will have lemonade and lime in my champagne glass eeep - Just changed my ticker as a few friends on here I don't want to know yet so won't announce in my journal yet either :rofl: :dohh: I knew I should have changed my name!

Lolo - I know he must have goody :spermy:


----------



## citymouse

JaiJai, congrats! I don't see it in your ticker, but I will follow the herd and send you best wishes for a happy & healthy 9 months! :dance:


----------



## artsiekat

JaiJai! Whooo! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats, hun, so happy for you! I hope you're the start of everyone elses BFP!


----------



## LoloShells

Holy crap!!!







https://img191.imageshack.us/img191/73/imag0198h.jpg


----------



## artsiekat

Wow, lolo, the only time my OPK has been that dark is when I used it yesterday!  I have a poas addiction, I know. Sure you're not preggers? :haha:

Have fun BDing! Make him work for it! :haha:


----------



## LoloShells

Nah my temps are real low, you almost made me go dip a hpt you sneaky lil thing you.

I keep looking at that opk, I can't believe it. I've been using them twice a day for the last 3 cycles and its NEVER looked like this.


----------



## ebelle

Yay Loloshells, that's a definite positive OPK! Very nice!

Jai^Jai - congrats!!!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months :) What wonderful news for you!


----------



## Katy78

*Jai_Jai*, I saw your ticker yesterday but wasn't able to reply.
Congrats, girl!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Getting married and a baby on the way :). Now you can say you got married because you were pregnant :haha: (never mind the fact that you have a daughter already :winkwink:).
*LoloShells*, that's an amazing positive :thumbup:. Congrats, it looks awesome :). I got mine too yesterday. So I guess we're cycle buddies now, yay. I'll be POAS on 15 September if :af: doesn't beat me to it. :growlmad: What about you?


----------



## Jai_Jai

LoloShells said:


> Nah my temps are real low, you almost made me go dip a hpt you sneaky lil thing you..

:haha: this made me burst out laughing :rofl: I just love the word sneaky!! 

I have never ever ever had an opk that dark - that is amaaaaziiiiing!! :happydance: This I think Lolo is going to be YOUR month too :D :wohoo:

I really really hope this is all of your months :) 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Come on Mr Storky pleeeease give these wonderful deserving ladies their big shiny :bfp:'s this month :kiss::baby::kiss:


----------



## LoloShells

Katy- woohoo cycle buddies! I'm holding out as long as I can cuz I think I'm a late positive tester. I'll prob cave at 12 dpo, so the 13th. If that's neg I will wait for af!

Jai Jai, I sure hope it is!

Todays is still positive but lightening up, and my temp rose so hoping to see crosshairs soon

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/1972/imag0199j.jpg


----------



## Katy78

LoloShells, you got your ultra dark test line on Thursday afternoon, right? That means that you ovulated 12 -24 hours later, Friday sometime. So Saturday will be 1DPO and 14th will be 12DPO. Don't test too early ;).


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah but my temp rose today, so I think my crosshairs will land on yesterday. That dark opk was around noon yesterday, so I think it' possible I ovulated last night :)


----------



## artsiekat

Had my ultrasound today! They said I measured at 5 weeks 2 days and all we saw was the gestational sac, yolk sac and maybe a tiny hint at a growing baby in there, but it's too early to see anything. 

I'm really surprised about 5 weeks 2 days because of my high hcg levels of 3496 and also that means I would have gotten a positive hpt at 5 dpo, which is pretty ridiculous, but I'm assuming they aren't perfectly accurate and I'm somewhere between 5 weeks, but not yet 6 weeks.

The Dr. offered to do another ultrasound next week, but I may wait until the normal time of around 12ish weeks, I told Wick last week that I thought this pregnancy was going to be just fine and I don't want to stress myself out by having all these early tests.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - sounds like you caught your window! Good luck, hope this is your month!! :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

I suppose if it gets way higher tomorow they might put the crosshairs on today.... hope not! - I wanna get this tww started!


----------



## LoloShells

Aw yay Artsiekat, did you get a pic?


----------



## LoloShells

Where is everybody today??


----------



## artsiekat

So my husband, who was in charge in getting a picture, forgot to get one. So when we came home, he drew the sonogram. It pretty much looks like the real thing. 
 



Attached Files:







sonogram_9_2_2011.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## LoloShells

Ahahahahaha that's too funny


----------



## Katy78

Hehehe, that's so cute :).
:thumbup: for taking it easy. Of course your baby is going to be alright. 5 weeks is too early to detect a heartbeat. And all the parts that have to be there were seen :).


----------



## Coconuts

*Artsiekat*, love the sketch, congrats on the good news! Love the attitude for a stress free early pregnancy.

*Lolo*, I hope I get an OPK like that this cycle. Not even close last time. What time did you say you got that OPK? midday?

I'm undercover ladies. I've got a friend staying and she doesn't know how TTC I am. Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## jensengirl

Great sketch artsiekat, he's an aspiring artist i see:)
Lolo that opk was the darkest ive ever seen, looking great! 
As for me, just finished clomid thursday night and opks start tomorrow....please pray that i ovulate this time around ladies!!
Have a great labor day weekend my friends xx


----------



## jensengirl

Jai jai congrats!!!! Care to share what tricks of the trade you used or like lolo said are you just fertile myrtle?? Im envious:winkwink:


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> *Artsiekat*, love the sketch, congrats on the good news! Love the attitude for a stress free early pregnancy.
> 
> *Lolo*, I hope I get an OPK like that this cycle. Not even close last time. What time did you say you got that OPK? midday?
> 
> I'm undercover ladies. I've got a friend staying and she doesn't know how TTC I am. Have a great weekend ladies!


Well I took one wth FMU (which i know not youre not supposed to do) but it was positive. Both lines were the same color though. That was around 6 am. Then around noon I took another one and within 2 minutes (I normally have to wait almost ten to get my results) it was super dark like that. I'm wondering if I had used SMU on the first one if it would have been super dark. FX for you coconuts that you get a dark OPK!

Well temp stayed high today, so I decided to put in a mock high temp on FF for tomorrow and it did put my crosshairs on cd 13. So I'm assuming I'm 2dpo today. 

I cut up an entire pineapple today. Ate my first fifth of it too. Will eat 1/5 everyday for the next 4 days. They say its supposed to help aid implantation. You have to eat the core though, and you arent supposed to eat it (at least in large quantities like this) once that baby is in there. 

I feel like (well for now anyways) I have a better attitude about this cycle now. After so many months of negaive hpts and negative opks, I couldnt envision one of those tests ever coming up positive, and just felt like it wasnt in the cards for me. After getting that dark opk, a weight was kinda lifted, like a big sigh of relief. Maybe it CAN happen. :happydance:


----------



## EddieChatwin

Hi Ladies, Does evening primrose oil affect getting a BFP? I've woke up feeling really down & grumpy today and think it might help shift my mood, my OH made me feel better by explaining before bed last night i've been "moody" recently!!


----------



## Coconuts

*Lolo*, no maybe about it, it will happen for you hun. Stay positive, just like that ridiculously great OPK!

Hi *EddieChatwin*, I am yet to use it but in the TTC world I understand it can be used in the first half of your cycle, stopping at Ov, to give your CM a boost. I don't think it's indicated to be good during the 2WW though. If you have taken it and you are in the 2WW, I wouldn't worry, just don't take any more. Hope that helps. I'm sure some other ladies who are 'users' :haha: will be able to give you some more info.


----------



## LoloShells

I took EPO last cycle. But I was taking it for CM, not my mood. I didnt help my CM so I didnt take it this cycle.


----------



## artsiekat

The first cycle I took EPO, I didn't notice a difference. On the second cycle I took it, I had about three times as much EWCM as usual. I also used Mucinex, as well(I got my BFP that cycle).

I've heard it takes more than one cycle to really make a difference, but I've also heard that it doesn't make any difference in TTC, too. But, of course, that won't deter anyone, because we all know we'll try anything! :)


----------



## LoloShells

I know right? Like eat a whole pineapple, lol.

I'm an instant gratification kind of person. Those pills were huge and hurt going down, so when they didnt work the first time I gave up on them. I'm the same way with exercising, lol.


----------



## artsiekat

LoloShells said:


> I know right? Like eat a whole pineapple, lol.
> 
> I'm an instant gratification kind of person. Those pills were huge and hurt going down, so when they didnt work the first time I gave up on them. I'm the same way with exercising, lol.

Haha! They are pretty big and you have to take friggin 4 of them! And yeah, I don't do exercise that hurts, either.

I love pineapple, but after eating a whole one, I think my whole esophagus would be sore! They are pretty scratchy. Would it work just as well if you juiced it?


----------



## LoloShells

Well you eat it over the span of 5 days. I love pineapple. But yes I read you could juice it as long as you include the core. But your preggo so you should NOT eat a whole pineapple.


----------



## Coconuts

*Artsiekat*, I love the new tickers. And wow, 6 weeks and is already the size of a pea, that's phenomenal. Can't wait to get my sweet pea :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

Hey girls. Weekend's over, can't wait for the next one :winkwink:. I'll most likely start symptom spotting about that time :haha:.
It was soooo hot this weekend. We went to a swimming pool on Saturday so it wasn't too bad, but Sunday was terribly hot. We were babysitting three kids (ages 6, 4 and 8 months) and that was very tiring but we did great. The youngest (girl) is soooo cute. Can't wait to have one of my own.


----------



## Katy78

As I've already told you girls, my brother is having a baby in March. They're getting married in November. He called me today, asking me to be his best "man". A woman can be "best man" in Slovenia, there are no bridesmaids.

I said OK though I wouldn't mind if he chose one of his friends. Next thing, he tells me to start saving money and that his OH's sister is giving them 1000 EUR (she's her best "man" and I'm sure her mom is giving her the money as she's a student with no income). As I have a good job, I'll be expected to give more.

Now, am I cheap because 1000 EUR seems way too much to me? Now all of a sudden I'm obligated to give them at least what she's giving or probably more (as she's only a student and I earn relatively good money)? That's no small amount. True, I have some money saved up but my OH doesn't have a job, we have to buy a car in a few months and we're trying to save up for an apartment of our own (still far from it). 

Mainly, it's the way he said it. I was being blackmailed. 

Being asked to be a best man for somebody is an honor but I'm feeling really terrible about it at the moment...

What do you think, girls?


----------



## Coconuts

Give what you can and tell them not to be so spoiled! Flippin 'eck! A thousand smackers is just bonkers. Don't feel any extra obligation to get into a bidding war since you're best man. If you have to pay for the place of honour, tell him to give it to someone who can afford it. I'm sorry it's always family who know how to get under our skin. 
Wedding prezzies in Italy are mad as well. Most gifts or 'envelopes' were for between 200 and 300 euros. But friends of ours also gave us cards with just &#8364;50 in it, one friend was our official photographer so saved us a BOMB. SIL was also a bridesmaid gave us a breadmaker. It's the gesture that counts. Then other family members I never met gave us a check for 500 euros! WOW! It's totally bonkers and while we were shocked and so grateful to our guests who gave so generously, it didn't in anyway make us feel disappointed with smaller offerings or gifts from others. We were grateful that our friends and family made the journey to celebrate with us on our special day. Gifts were and should be a bonus, not an obligation. Give what you can even if it's just 100 euros (which is a LOT of money to us at the moment so thank God we're not invited to any wedding this year). They can't complain without looking like completely ungrateful assholes. 
On the other hand, if you give them a home made napkin ring or a plastic fruit bowl, they might have a point.
*shakes head and mutters 'some people!'*


----------



## Katy78

Hehe, thanks for making me feel a bit better :).


----------



## Coconuts

No problem, that'll be 20 euros please.


----------



## Katy78

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

jensengirl said:


> Jai jai congrats!!!! Care to share what tricks of the trade you used or like lolo said are you just fertile myrtle?? Im envious:winkwink:

haha noooo it took us about 6 months in total last time when working it our properly this is just a massive fluke...

we had :sex: on the day of OV and I drank grapefruit juice in prep for next cycle really and also hadn't had sex for like 10 days sooooo maybe try that? ha! It really was a fluke and totally different conception to last time so def :blue: :rofl:


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - I looked up the pineapple thing and I'll be sure not to eat too much of it! Maybe I won't buy them whole for awhile so I won't be tempted. I've been known to finish of a pineapple pretty quickly. I vacuum up canteloupe pretty fast, too! :haha:

Coconuts - At my ultrasound they said I was a bit earlier, so I would be 5 weeks 5 days right now, hitting 6 weeks on Wednesday, but the Dr. said it wouldn't change my due date, so I'm just leaving my tickers alone. I guess it's never an exact science!

Katy - I was really surprised reading about your brother, he shouldn't have said anything and allowed you to give whatever you felt appropriate. I really hope it doesn't make the wedding awkward. Definitely don't be pressured into giving him more than you can reasonable afford. And hopefully he will understand.


----------



## TTC190810

Hi All!

Katie.... i totally agree with coconuts! Anything given as agift should be recieved that way! Youo should not be expected to give such a large sum!! That is immense! I could not afford that! 

Jai Jai - Congratulations! I love your plan regarding drinks for the wedding! H&H 9 months to you! That is the best wedding present ever!

Artsiekat - i love the 'scan picture'! I so happy for you, glad thinga are going well and HCG is super high!

Well.....as i said before, i didnt think this was my month! However, the crazy fever came to get me!!!! I have been having some very strange palpitations?? its like my heart misses a beat, or beats too many times (not quite sure) it only lasts a couple of second but has been happening on and off since Thursday last week! and yesterday i felt so ill.....so i did a test....im sure i saw the faintest trace of a line! I never have before! EVER! and even when people post in the gallery I struggle to see a lot of them!

The test i did was 4 days before AF due! which i wasnt as im due on Friday and i did it at about 2 in the afternoon after about 2 cups of tea and a pint of water?!?! 

I dunno just feel like I have set myself up for a huge disappointment now! I have been having AF like pains since like last thursday as well! More so when in bed - first tig in morning and last thing at night?

I am crazy?! more than likey! Am i gonna feel like crap again when AF arrives - most def!

But i guess only a couple of days to wait! Last month was due on the Friday and AF showed on Wed morning! AF due to arrive friday so I will soon see! i figure that if not shown my then i will go buy a FRER! "whishful thinking"

xx


----------



## TTC190810

But my ticker says only 2 days till testing?!?! Hmmmm.....


----------



## sadie

Your lp last month must have been only 12 or 13 days, i think which is why your ticker says 2 days until testing.

But anyway, hey! Sounds very hopeful from what you've written! Be positive and keep us posted!! FXFXFXFX


----------



## Coconuts

*TTC* :test: test again test again and this time with FMU. I'm loving how baby charged September is!!!!!! Come on TTC, don't try and hide it now, you're psyched!!!! When I confused my early spotting for IB :dohh: immediately I was so pumped up and sure a BFP was coming, even thought I tried to stay level headed it's all mind games. Like NTNP and TTC, NTNP doesn't really exist. Trying to stay 'realistic' doesn't exist either, well at least for me. For sure a BFN will be twice as bad after all of this but at least you get a couple of wonderfully excruciating days where you're 99% sure you're up the duff!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy it while it lasts, and here's hoping it lasts for the next 9 months!
:test: AGAIN!


----------



## sadie

Katy,
Forgive me for saying so, but your brother is pretty *rude* to have told you how much to give him as a _GIFT_. IMO, you give what you can afford. xo


----------



## Coconuts

Here here!
Ciao Sadie, how're you enjoying the Italian summer. we had some storm here so the air is a bit lighter now. Boiling today though. You must me baking in Rome. How's TTC going? Beautiful chart, when are you testing?????? :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Katy, I think you should give him a breadmaker, just to make a point. Who tells someone to save money to give them a lavish gift?? The nerve! How do they know how much the other sister is going to give anyways? Was she flaunting it about? Low class.

4dpo today. Not much to report other than some sciatic pain. Today is Labor Day in the US so have an extra day off. Good thing cuz I hate Mondays!


----------



## Coconuts

Ooooo then happy Labour Day to all my friends across the pond. Hope you all made the most of not working :sex: :haha:


----------



## artsiekat

TTC - OMG, test again! What test did you use, IC, FRER? I got the tiniest barely there line with ICs, but a faint(but obvious) positive on a FRER. Same day, same sample, not FMU at 10dpoish.

Definitely keep testing. False positives are rare and if you saw something, then you have a good chance! September is starting off great, ladies!


----------



## sadie

Hey Coconuts! Unfortunately, I am back in Manhattan for a bit, after having left Rome on Wednesday. :( DP will be here in less than 3 weeks and if af comes, we are going to try iui when he gets here (planned his trip for it). Thanks for thinking my chart looks good. i sure hope so!! I bought these dollar store tests called new choice and i tried them the past cpl of days only because they are so cost efficient, but i am saving the expensive one for if I am late! How are u feeling with the angus cactus? Ny signs of an approaching O? FX!!

Artsiekat!!! I love your new photo!


----------



## citymouse

Test again, ttc! Fx'd for you!

Katy, my brother's wife is kind of that way. When my stepmother bought them the carseat off their baby registry, she was furious and told my parents to return it and not to bother sending a gift. Apparently she expected something in the $1000 range. And for her wedding she demanded hugely expensive jewelry. 

It must be a cultural thing, I don't know. If I were you, I don't know... It does seem awful that he said "start saving", as if you don't have things to save for. Maybe make a deal with him that you don't have to give him &#8364;1000 and he doesn't have to give it to you when you get married.

Hope all are well! Nice OPK, Lolo!


----------



## Katy78

Thanks girls. It feels good to know there's nothing wrong with me :winkwink:.
I have some money saved up. But as I wrote earlier, that's not nearly close to what we need to buy our own apartment. My brother lives in a house owned by my parents so he doesn't have to pay rent like I do (a fourth of my paycheck). After my parents are gone (not for a long time I hope), he's getting the house and I'm getting the apartment my parents live in. Oh, and I think most of the wedding will be payed for by both the parents.
We were both raised the same way but he's totally different than me, he has no attitude towards money, he's never been able to save any, I've always been the responsible one. So he probably doesn't see a problem here.
Otherwise, we have a good relationship, especially now that we're grown up and I'll try to keep that.
My OH said to tell him we're getting married too and we can both match what we're giving and give each other nothing. He was only kidding of course. We're not getting married. Well, maybe a few years from now if we feel like it, but not at all most likely.

*TTC190810* and *sadie*, pee us all a couple of BFPs. :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

*Sadie*, how is being in Manhattan unfortunate? You crazy lady you. I'm with Katy, test again. Jump in with both feet!!!!

*TTC*, any more double line news?! FXed.

*Artsiekat*, I spy an OH, or it he a DH? I can't remember :headspin: Love the new pic.

*Citymouse*, your SIL sounds like a horrible brat I'm sorry to say. I hope you parents did return the gift and give them nothing like they deserved after demonstrating just how spoiled rotten they are / she is? What did your brother have to say in all of this. I don't think it's a cultural thing, it's global. It's called greed. How's the mouselet? x


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, I agree with *Coconuts* here. I't's global, not cultural. Greed is global. 
I grew up in the same surroundings as my brother did and I'm not like him. I'm not expecting anything from anyone, I want to earn things in life myself, no givaways.


----------



## TTC190810

Good morning from the UK ladies!

Well im sorry I dont have any news for you all but I haven't tested again! If AF not shown by tmr then I think I will go buy some frers n test on Thursday?! Or I guess could I could just wait till Friday when AF due?! I dunno! I know i saw something but it was the faintest of line n knowin my luck it was prob an evap! You all know I'm talkin myself out of believing this might be it! 

Will write properly later from computer! Xxx


----------



## Coconuts

TTC, enjoy the not knowing. Do you really think you can wait for Friday? :headspin: If a BFN is coming (which we all doubt very much) then at least you can enjoy these in between days. Between my fake out IB and AF last cycle, they were the happiest days of my cycle TTC wise. (Please don't think I was a misery guts for the rest of it - I just mean the most positive and hopeful days! It was a cruel joke but still, I was really happy at the time)


----------



## Coconuts

Do any of you ladies know or remember reading anything about exactly when Ovulation takes place. I have an inkling that it's more likely that we O during the evening which corresponds nicely with nocturnal activites but I don't remember where to check it out. I don't know why it matters either, it's just something that's bugging me. Is there anything in the TTC tome TCOYF? I don't have a copy..... yet.....
:flower: :dust:


----------



## Katy78

*Coconuts*, I don't know. I'm not sure anybody does. I've heard that LH surge occurs in the morning for most women and that sperm is best in the morning also. But when the egg is actually released - I have no idea. As spermies survive for at least two days in the Fallopian tubes, I'd say BD'ing one day before O (let's say if and when you get your ultra dark test line) is best so the spermies have time to swim swim swim and meet the egg.

AFM, I called my brother today and told him in a nice way to ask somebody else to be his best man. They're getting a 200 EUR Baby Center gift card from us and that should be enough :haha:.


----------



## Coconuts

:thumbup: You did the right thing, did you have to renounce the post or has it kind of ruined it and you'd feel uncomfortable doing it now? I wholeheartedly agree with what you did. I hope you bro was fine with it all in the end. :flower:
I get confused if I'm posting on Sept Buns or your journal when I'm replying to you. I'm BnB mad. It REALLY helps to pass the time and divert us from more pressing things like, um, work......


----------



## Katy78

I told him several reasons why I changed my mind and they were all sound. I also told him he was getting a gift card instead of money :winkwink:. Anyway, he's an easy-going person so all this shouldn't be a problem. I found out this was mostly caused by my mother, he wouldn't have thought of asking me if she hadn't insisted :dohh:.


Coconuts said:


> I get confused if I'm posting on Sept Buns or your journal when I'm replying to you. I'm BnB mad. It REALLY helps to pass the time and divert us from more pressing things like, um, work......

:rofl:
So true for me, too...


----------



## citymouse

Coconuts and Katy, I'm not sure what my parents did end up giving her. She's the only child of only children (and their baby is going to be an only child, though he's the sixth grandchild in my family). So her parents not only are focused completely on her but she is focused completely on her son. It's actually really, really weird. Their parenting style baffles me! Everything is so intense with them. My poor nephew is so type A it's scary. 

I'll admit that it scared me into spending $250 on their breast pump, which was apparently satisfactory. But later I made the baby a quilt and they didn't even email to tell me it arrived or have it out when we visited. DH told me it would be a wasted effort but I didn't believe him... I do now! They would rather have a $200 designer baby blanket than something handmade.

I've learned my lesson now! And some parenting lessons, too.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and mouselet seems to be fine. I'm 11 weeks today and have a scan next week. But we've been listening on the Doppler every couple of days and the little heart is beating away!


----------



## TTC190810

City mouse - so pleased that everythin is going well with your mouslet! bet your so excited for scan. N just as a side note! I would adore a hand made blanket from a member of the family! The though and the effort gone into it would mean so much!

Katy - I think you have done the right thing! AND if i was (am?) expecting then i would greatly apperciate that gift card!

Coconuts - Thanks for the words! I think i will hold out! I think im gonna manage this due to the fact that i have no tests at home! I keep running past any shops that sell HPTS! lol!

I figure if no AF by thursday then I will go by some and test with FMU on friday morning! So I guess that just two more mornings to wait! Im immensley busy at work (although you wouldnt think so with how much time I spend on BnB) but i should be kept occupied!

I havent told DH about the test i did the other day as i dont want to get his hopes up if 'the line' was a figment or my imagination! 

xx


----------



## TTC190810

artsiekat said:


> TTC - OMG, test again! What test did you use, IC, FRER? I got the tiniest barely there line with ICs, but a faint(but obvious) positive on a FRER. Same day, same sample, not FMU at 10dpoish.
> 
> Definitely keep testing. False positives are rare and if you saw something, then you have a good chance! September is starting off great, ladies!

Sorry about forgetting your post! I read it last night on my phone! I have resolved to test on Friday morn if still no AF with a FRER!

Fingers crossed for a lucky September!


----------



## artsiekat

TTC - FXed for hun! Hope you get a BFP on friday! Keep us updated!

citymouse - Bet you're looking forward to your scan! Let us know how it goes! What doppler did you end up buying? Or did you rent one?


----------



## citymouse

Yes! I'm really looking forward to it, especially since having the Doppler eases my fears of a mmc. Only a week and a day to go... Which reminds me that I need to go get my bloodwork done.

I got an Angelsounds. I guess it's kind of the lowest end model, but it was only $30, and I thought DH would be annoyed with me for getting one at all (turns out he's not). It seems to work well enough for me... It doesn't count the beats per minute for you, but I can do that with a watch, lol. I heard the heartbeat for the first time at 9w6d, but I've heard of other women not finding it until later. I believe it can vary based on placenta placement and how much padding mommy has.


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse said:


> Yes! I'm really looking forward to it, especially since having the Doppler eases my fears of a mmc. Only a week and a day to go... Which reminds me that I need to go get my bloodwork done.
> 
> I got an Angelsounds. I guess it's kind of the lowest end model, but it was only $30, and I thought DH would be annoyed with me for getting one at all (turns out he's not). It seems to work well enough for me... It doesn't count the beats per minute for you, but I can do that with a watch, lol. I heard the heartbeat for the first time at 9w6d, but I've heard of other women not finding it until later. I believe it can vary based on placenta placement and how much padding mommy has.

I saw the angelsounds and have been considering getting it in the next few weeks. It would be awesome to hear the heartbeat at home. Seems the angelsounds has pretty good recommendations for how inexpensive it is. Thanks for telling me about it!


----------



## LoloShells

Morning ladies! I'm bored out of my mind... I've browsed all my pregnancy related apps, updated my chart, checked here over and over for new posts.... I'm mad I tell you. 

Only 5 dpo. Still only have lower back ache to report. I have 7 whole stinking points on FF. Sigh.....


----------



## artsiekat

LoloShells said:


> Morning ladies! I'm bored out of my mind... I've browsed all my pregnancy related apps, updated my chart, checked here over and over for new posts.... I'm mad I tell you.
> 
> Only 5 dpo. Still only have lower back ache to report. I have 7 whole stinking points on FF. Sigh.....

Haha, I'm pretty bored, too, I have to admit. I've been having hubby home a lot this weekend and it's always hard to get back into my own groove after that. I get sad that he's not around anymore, so pathetic!

Wouldn't worry about FF points, hun, symptoms are totally overrated!


----------



## LoloShells

I know right.... especially since last month I had 80


----------



## Coconuts

*Citymouse*, next time you visit, go hunting for the blanket and take it back. They won't notice with all the boring designer stuff that's coming out of their ears.


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse - Oh yeah, can't believe anyone would scoff at anything handmade! When people do that it just makes me think that they only appreciate money, not time, skill and talent. Best to not waste your talents and time on them. A shame, I bet your quilt was lovely.


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, you guys. Yes, if I do say so myself, I make nice quilts. LOL!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Citymouse, I would also have prefferred hand made to a designer quilt.

My MIL is going to start knitting for the baby soon, I love hand knitted baby clothes, had loads myself when I was a kid that got used on my dolls when I was older.

Going to give it a try myself, can make quilts, I quite enjoy that, but see knitting as more of a challenge, not done any since I was a kid, need to learn to read patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## LoloShells

Ok my lower back pain is getting a little ridiculous. It's running down my legs. You ladies think its ok to use a hot pad?


----------



## artsiekat

LoloShells said:


> Ok my lower back pain is getting a little ridiculous. It's running down my legs. You ladies think its ok to use a hot pad?

A hotpad on your back is fine, hun, just not on your tummy. If you find you start feeling hot with it, just stop using it for awhile. Hope you feel better!


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you dear. A steaming bath would feel amazing but the hot pad will have to do.


----------



## citymouse

Hope the pain goes away, Lolo. :hugs: (And obviously hope it's for a good cause!)


----------



## LoloShells

I would hope so too! Of course I'm apt to think back pain this intense wouldn't start so early, but we can hope! I can't stand very long, and there's no comfortable position lying down :(


----------



## sadie

I love homemade quilts, in fact I made one for when my first niece was born! People can be so unappreciative.

Citymouse that must be amazing to hear the heartbeat!!

Coconuts, oh how I'd rather be where you are, near to my DP but time will take care of that.

Katy, I have been testing with these dollar store cheapies but all bfn. i will try again tomorrow.

MY BBT dropped slightly these past two days and right now it is 10:30PM and my temp is 97.7. What the!?!? I havent even gone to sleep yet! And I feel so crampy. I guess the progesterone is done and AF is about to arrive. if so, bring it on, because I NEED to OVULATE during the week of the 19th, when DP comes here for an IUI........

Feel better Loloshells!

xoxoxo everyone!


----------



## LoloShells

So after reading more what I'm feeling sounds more like pelvic girdle pain than sciatica. I think its too early for PGP though, so who knows what it is.


----------



## Katy78

*citymouse*, I would love to have a quilt you made yourself. A shame you wasted it on people who don't appreciate it :growlmad:.
My mom is a passionate knitter. I have loads of cute stuff in my closet. I didn't like wearing knitted things as a child but I love to now. We'll have no room to put all the little sweaters, etc. after we have a baby. She even made a ton of stuff for our friends' baby and she's never even met them. She just loves making baby things :).
Be well, girls.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh dear. I feel a new impulse coming on. All this talk of quilts in making me want to knit a whole bunch of different squares to make a knitted patchwork quilt. Maybe some with hearts in or initials seeing as we've picked our names and it could be used for both / all babies (PMA). I've got a huge detatchable satin train for my wedding dress I didn't use. I could use some of that to make a satin trim! Oooooh sounds lovely. Only problem is...... never knitted in my life. I'm pretty crafty and good with my hands. Is knitting very hard????? :shrug:


----------



## TTC190810

Hey ladies,

I'm sorry to disappoint you all with talk of lines but AF has just arrived! Stupid line on stupid test! Grrrrrr! Oh well new cycle new hope! And I am now going to start the wine phase of coconuts cycle break down! Well not right now cause it's only 9:45 in the morning, lol! But think I will enjoy a nice alcoholic beverage with my tea! Just text dh to let him know! Oh well!

I'm thinking of using opks this cycle?! And idea when I should start using them?!

And on all this talk of blankets I think I might start makin one for my new niece of nephew that is on the way! 

Xxx


----------



## Katy78

*TTC190810*, I'm so sorry AF arrived :(.
Get drunk, drown your sorrows in alcohol. Then start anew.
As for OPKs, if your cycles are regular, just follow the instructions on the leaflet. For example, my cycles are usually 27 days long and I'm supposed to start testing on CD11. But as I know I have a 12-day LP instead of 14, I start testing on CD12.


----------



## LoloShells

Sorry about af TTC :(


----------



## citymouse

Aw, ttc, sorry about :witch:.

What a crafty group! I confess I don't think I could ever knit. Quilting is much less about hand-eye coordination, that's how I manage!


----------



## artsiekat

TTC - :hugs: So sorry, hun. Love your positive outlook for next cycle! I usually start using OPK's around CD 10-12 even though I usually don't O until CD 20, but I use the internet cheapies. That way I never miss my surge.

I think knitting is pretty easy to pick up and shouldn't take too long to learn. Depends on what you want to do. I picked up crocheting first, then moved onto knitting very easily. On the other hand, my mom has been crocheting for years and she's been struggling with knitting for the past couple of years. Personally, I think she has a mental block towards it! 

Sewing a blanket, however, is another valuable skill set not to be diminished and just as difficult, but tends to be less time consuming(sometimes, depends on how complicated the quilt, sometimes it might take longer!). I find I love to sew all year around and then I pull out the knitting and crocheting when it's getting cold. I actually just started on my yearly knit winter blankie! :haha:


----------



## LoloShells

I want to make a latch hook rug out of tee shirt strips like this

https://i53.tinypic.com/e9c4s2.jpg


----------



## TTC190810

Hi Ladies.

Thank you all for your kindness! DH was also very supportive and I have had a lovely bunch of flowers sent to work by him! With a very coded note that just says "next time..." Which made me smile, very much!

Im feelin ok! And on another note....i am very glad i didnt cave and go buy FRERS when i saw the 'line' (aka figment of my twisted imagination) because the money i save d not buying them has now gone on to buying my first OPKS! The ones i got there is only 7 in the pack, so i will prob get another pask as well so then im being ultra cautious with my first time using! Im pretty sure that I know when im ovulating - my body shouts it at me! but would be nice to pinpoint the time as closely as possible! You never know, next month i might try temping as well if no luck this cycle!

Citymouse.....im very much a novice knitter! A blanket would stretch me and more than likely take 9months for me to knit! But my sis would really appreciate it and would be very nice for me to do for her! I am by no means near the level of some of you ladies! Patterns are still beyond me but im going to try to devote some time to it!

Thanks again but im still smiling so its all good!

xx


----------



## TTC190810

LoloShells said:


> I want to make a latch hook rug out of tee shirt strips like this
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/e9c4s2.jpg

I LOVE this rug!:thumbup:


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - That would be a cute rug! Latchhook is really easy, you'll just have to find all those t-shirts and cut them up for the rug!


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah I was thinking jersey knit sheets would be easier to find and cut


----------



## citymouse

Love that rug, Lolo, how cute! I know I can latch hook, lol. My mom used to have a rug that said, "Have you hugged your kids today?" and I worked on it on and off for years. I doubt the thing ever got finished!


----------



## LoloShells

I figure if I ever get pg, its a good project to keep me busy.


----------



## artsiekat

Now I want to make a latchook rug! Look what you've done, Lolo!  The sheets is a great idea! I bet you could find them for cheap at thrift stores and maybe Ross?


----------



## LoloShells

Hehe sorry! That Damn craft bug is catching. The person who made the rug in that picture bought and cut up 50 white tees and dyed them gray. I'm not doin all that!


----------



## citymouse

I hoard DH's discarded tee shirts because I like to make scarves out of them. I could probably get a decent-sized rug out of the pile in my closet!


----------



## artsiekat

Citymouse - Awesome idea! If I already had the fabric, I'd totally be starting one! I do have quite a few yards of knit fabric, but they are all pretty prints waiting to become tops or dresses, not rugs! Definitely going to start keeping hubby's old shirts. Not that he ever throws anything away, he'll keep trying to wear rags, I swear.

Lolo - Yeah, that would be a lot of work. It would be cool to dye the shirt all different colors before cutting them up, so you'd have different colors in your rug, but that would be even more work.


----------



## jensengirl

Hey all:) ive been gone for a few days, how are all of you in the tww hanging in there??
Sorry to hear about af ttc but so glad to see how positively youre thinking about next cycle:thumbup:
Loloshells do you know why fmu shouldnt be used? I inderstand the surge is supposed to happen midday but I always get an almost positive with that and by 6pm the line is almost non existent?? I may be drinking too much water but just trying to help my cm since im taking mucinex...what a double edged sword!
Im currently cd13 6 days after last clomid and no sign of ovulation, im stressed and really trying to be positive. I want to throw my thermometer away too as my temps keeps getting lower and lower since finishing clomid argghhhhhh.
I should pick up a habit like that rug thing although im not crafty whatsoever, i could learn though:winkwink:
For those on clomid when did you end up ovulating? Cd13 is still early right? I need to cheer the hell up, any advice?? dh says it doesnt help him get in the mood when im crying all the time:dohh:


----------



## LoloShells

Well don't quote me on this but if you sleep more than 4 hours i think the LH hormone starts to be reabsorbed by your body.


----------



## LoloShells

All my back/pelvic pain is gone this evening. Guess it wasn't a pg symptom!


----------



## Katy78

6DPO, 7 days till POAS :). Yeah, time flies.
*LoloShells*, how are you, cycle buddy? Any other symptoms than your vanished back pain? I got a dull pain in my left side last night and my BBS feel heavy. That's it, it's normal for me one week before AF is due.
I love that rug. It must really be soft :). I can't imagine making something like that myself, though. I tried knitting as a child but didn't have the patience to finish anything.


----------



## LoloShells

Hey there Katy, nothing much else to report! Pretty boring so far :) just trying to pass the days.


----------



## Coconuts

Page 100 for this thread! Here's to the next 100 but with all different ladies since we're all moving on over to September BFPs shortly.


----------



## citymouse

I am so determined to go get a rug canvas after my blood draw this morning! It's right down the street from the craft store! I'm thinking about cutting the strips by hand... You wouldn't be able to make out small imperfections... Or maybe some of them? I have a rotary cutter... Just cutting 1-inch strips seems like a pain! Lol!

Lolo, stuff comes and goes in the tww, pregnant or not. Fx'd for you!


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse said:


> I am so determined to go get a rug canvas after my blood draw this morning! It's right down the street from the craft store! I'm thinking about cutting the strips by hand... You wouldn't be able to make out small imperfections... Or maybe some of them? I have a rotary cutter... Just cutting 1-inch strips seems like a pain! Lol!
> 
> Lolo, stuff comes and goes in the tww, pregnant or not. Fx'd for you!

The imperfections will make it awesome! It don't think you'd even see the imperfections, anyway.


----------



## LoloShells

Too funny, everyone here will be making rugs now


----------



## citymouse

Oh my gosh, you guys. I started my rug today. Let's just say I'm going to need some more tee-shirts. From my calculations, a 3x5 foot rug will require 14,300 strips. :rofl: I'm still going to try it. I'll have to hit a local thrift store soon.


----------



## LoloShells

Lol well good luck! You doing lots of different colors?


----------



## citymouse

Yes, blues, grays, greens, yellows, reds... I'd take a picture but it's not much to look at just now. ;)


----------



## alspals13

Hey ladies...I just happened on your links and saw that rug and you all talking about it!! It looks adorable and I may jump on and make one myself this winter!! 
My DH and I are TTC #1 right now as well after a mc in July. I am trying opk's for the first time and crossing my fingers and toes!!!


----------



## Katy78

Well, I won't be making a rug :rofl:. I hope we don't have to rename our thread to Rug makers international or something like that :rofl:.
*alspals13*, you're welcome to chat here with us. Rug or no rug, we're supporting each other in our TTC quest and that's awesome.


----------



## LoloShells

Interesting sharp pains alternating between left lower back, pelvic floor and lower left abdomen, since I laid down in bed. Hmmmm


----------



## Coconuts

Alspals :howdy: welcome along. I'm also not wanting to make a rug but my appetite has been wet for knitting a patchwork blanket. (I've never ever knitted before in my life, it's just the craftyness of this thread rubbing off on me) I'm sorry to hear about your m/c :cry: Good to see you back at it. Good luck with the OPKs. This is my second cycle with them and they're a bugger. Make sure you check some other fertile signs too so you can cross check them. :flower:


----------



## artsiekat

alspals13 - You'll have to share pictures of your rug if you start one!

citymouse - Pictures!! :D

lolo - Getting close to testing time! Hope the pain is a good sign and that it goes away too! FXed this is your month, hun!


----------



## LoloShells

I guess pain wasn't the right term, it felt like I was getting poked with a toothpick in lower abdomen and pelvic floor and back had an achey feel but all was gone by the time i fell asleep. I seem to always get stuff like that around this time though, so not getting my hopes up. 8 dpo today, time is crawling


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - glad it's not pain, hope it's the sticky bean getting nice and comfy in there. :)

So, I'm not working on a rug, but I've spent all day painting an old dresser/changing table we've had for awhile. It's going to be chinese jade. A very pretty light green. I just put the last coat on and I'm beat! Still have to seal it, but I might wait for another day.

Hope everyone is having a great Friday and looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## alspals13

Thanks all for welcoming me :) I would love to start one, but where did you all find that many tshirts?? I suppose I could look at my old clothes in bags and find plenty in there!! So, I got my first very obvious positive opk this morning!!! very excited about it and very ready to bd for the next three nights!!! Do you all think 3 nights is enough??


----------



## artsiekat

alspals13 said:


> Thanks all for welcoming me :) I would love to start one, but where did you all find that many tshirts?? I suppose I could look at my old clothes in bags and find plenty in there!! So, I got my first very obvious positive opk this morning!!! very excited about it and very ready to bd for the next three nights!!! Do you all think 3 nights is enough??

Three nights are perfect. The SMEP(sperm meets egg plan) calls for 3 nights in a row then skip a day, then BD the next day.

Good luck, hun! Hope you get a BFP this month!


----------



## LoloShells

I took Kylee to school this morning, and then I normally go run errands but I was so tired I had to go straight back home and get back in bed. I slept for another 3 hours straight!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - your chart looks very promising this cycle! I'm getting excited for you!


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks! I wish I had more symptoms to spot to keep me busy! All I have to go on is the severe back pain on 5 dpo, being tired today, and REALLY thirsty since yesterday. Other than those few things it's been pretty uneventful :/ I want sore boobs or something!

I'm doing heaps of laundry today, and killing ants in the house. This hot weather keeps bringing them in and I'm about to lose my mind. I hate those little effers!


----------



## Coconuts

alspals13 said:


> Thanks all for welcoming me :) I would love to start one, but where did you all find that many tshirts?? I suppose I could look at my old clothes in bags and find plenty in there!! So, *I got my first very obvious positive opk this morning!!!* very excited about it and very ready to bd for the next three nights!!! Do you all think 3 nights is enough??

I'm so jelous! Still waiting on mine. Like artsiekat said, 3 nights is plenty. Enjoy yourself :winwink:


----------



## twilliamssbt

LoloShells said:


> Thanks! I wish I had more symptoms to spot to keep me busy! All I have to go on is the severe back pain on 5 dpo, being tired today, and REALLY thirsty since yesterday. Other than those few things it's been pretty uneventful :/ I want sore boobs or something!
> 
> I'm doing heaps of laundry today, and killing ants in the house. This hot weather keeps bringing them in and I'm about to lose my mind. I hate those little effers!

Lolo I was 5-6 weeks pregnant before my boobs started hurting, and still hurting now at 8 weeks. At the point they started hurting, they also doubled in size, don't worry about that symptom hun :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Mine never really hurt! In fact I am just now, at 11 weeks, starting to feel pregnant. I don't even have the energy to go buy and cut up 50 tee-shirts. :rofl:

Twinges and odd cramps were my tell-tale early symptoms.


----------



## twilliamssbt

citymouse said:


> Mine never really hurt! In fact I am just now, at 11 weeks, starting to feel pregnant. I don't even have the energy to go buy and cut up 50 tee-shirts. :rofl:
> 
> Twinges and odd cramps were my tell-tale early symptoms.

The only symptom I had before BFP was a real crankiness around implantation, the other half noticed and asked me what was getting me it was so bad. I didn't feel any cramps or twinges till a few days after the BFP, which would have been around 14-15 dpo :thumbup:

Nausea started around 5 weeks getting worse as days went by but not been sick. I do have an insatiable hunger though.


----------



## citymouse

Fx'd and :dust: for everybody! Here, take a little bit of my tiredness, too: :sleep:


----------



## artsiekat

I had mild nausea and extreme fatigue for a week or so there, but now it's pretty much disappeared this week. My breasts are just the slightest bit sore and, to be honest, I wonder if I'm still pregnant! :haha:

I did sleep a lot yesterday, but I think that's more to do with thinking I should still be tired than actually being really tired(As I type this, I yawn, hmm). It's hard not to focus on symptoms, even after we're pregnant it seems we still agonize over our symptoms!


----------



## LoloShells

my temp pattern 8-9dpo is exactly the same as last month :( 

I had a dream that I peed on 6 different hpts and they were all positive. So of course I woke and tested, and got a BFN.


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> I had mild nausea and extreme fatigue for a week or so there, but now it's pretty much disappeared this week. My breasts are just the slightest bit sore and, to be honest, I wonder if I'm still pregnant! :haha:
> 
> I did sleep a lot yesterday, but I think that's more to do with thinking I should still be tired than actually being really tired(As I type this, I yawn, hmm). It's hard not to focus on symptoms, even after we're pregnant it seems we still agonize over our symptoms!

I forget about the tiredness till I wake up on the sofa and 3 or 4 hrs have passed lol


----------



## Katy78

This month feels like any other BFP-less month to me. My BBs stopped hurting and there's some CM like often before AF.
Not very hopeful at the moment.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> This month feels like any other BFP-less month to me. My BBs stopped hurting and there's some CM like often before AF.
> Not very hopeful at the moment.

You also reminded me, that was only other sign before BFP, copious amounts of creamy CM. It does not seem to away, still got it now :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Katy78 said:


> This month feels like any other BFP-less month to me. My BBs stopped hurting and there's some CM like often before AF.
> Not very hopeful at the moment.

:hugs: Here's hoping your bfp swoops in and startles the bejeezus out of you!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: Citymouse. I agree. I've left a comment in your journal Katy. Stay positive chick.

Lolo, I've been having BFP dreams and baby dreams this cycle so of course I'm convinced this is going to be the one. 

OPKs are still a freaking mystery. Temp dipped a little today so we'll see but I still think Ov is a few days away. But what do I know.

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## ebelle

Checking in from Bangkok, Thailand!

Have ALOT to share with you ladies, but for now, my update is that I saw a doctor yesterday and he did a scan on me. My follicle on right ovary is 1.28 cm big. Growing nicely and should be released in 4-5 days, just in time for me to get back to Singapore.

Havent had a chance to read all the posts, will do so when I am back. In the meantime, BABYDUST for all my September buns friends!


----------



## Coconuts

Great news Ebelle. We've missed you. Can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle! :hugs: So glad you got good news from the doctor! :dust: Hope this is your month, hun, we've been missing you here! Come back soon and tell us everything!


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, great to hear from you :). Sounds very promising.
Thanks for words of encouragement, girls. Don't worry, I haven't given up on this month or anything like that. I just don't want to be disappointed again. I'll expect the worst and hope for the best.
I'm starting to hate this part of the cycle...


----------



## LoloShells

Man what happened to this thread :( I can hear crickets in here.

I'm grumpy today. Find myself being short with annoying customers, a sure sign the witch is on her way in.


----------



## citymouse

I could pretty well fill the thread with my account of my rug-making, but I doubt that's totally welcome. :rofl: DH finally figured out what it was for. He seemed bemused but not horrified. The 14,000 number got him a little, but I'm already at 2500. I need to hit Goodwill today and look for more tee-shirts. I got a bunch over the weekend, along with a set of jersey sheets. Good times! I actually can't wait to finish up the little bit of work I have this morning so I can set about cutting. OCD, anyone? LOL.

Sorry about the :witch:, Lolo. :hugs: How long is your usual luteal phase?


----------



## LoloShells

15 days I think


----------



## citymouse

This was a clomid-free cycle but you ov'd, right? Does that mean you won't go back to clomid?


----------



## LoloShells

Right. Nah i probably won't go back to clomid. It made me miserable.


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah so Im definitely out. I just checked my cervix and TMI WARNING though everything was my normal milky color I could smell blood. I know what am I a vampire? I guess me and my nose are just weird like that. I can tell if you have a fever just by smelling your breath too.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - sorry to hear about AF probably being on her way, but it's good to know you're Oing on your own! I bet that BFP isn't far off! 

Citymouse - I so want to see your rug! I finished the changing table/dresser this weekend. I'll put a picture up, the only one I've taken is with the fold down top off because it was still drying, but you get the idea. It was an old changing table we bought at a garage sale for $10. Two of the drawers have chips in them, but the paint hides them well.

I'm also trying not to pull my hair out today. We got a letter in the mail from our medical insurance that I wasn't covered during my ultrasound visit. Come to find out hubby early enrolled us and even tried to confirm our enrollment last month and while he's re-enrolled, they are now saying you can't early enroll dependents. Between a not covered ultrasound and an appt. this Thursday, I'm trying not to freak up! Hubby says he's taking care of it and they should also cover the ultrasound. What a pain!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3268.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Coconuts

OMG *Artsiekat* I absolutely ADORE that changing table and that style is just right up my street. What a clever woman you are. Great job. and $10 I floored!!!!! I'm sorry about the insurance, it's really the thorn in the side of the land of freedom. Why the American Government won't go over to socialized health care like the rest of the world I don't know. Sure, in the EU we have a wait a while but no-one has to take out a second mortgage on their home to get a blood test!!!!! 

*Lolo*, smell blood. You know an early BFP sign can be heightened smell............... You're not out until AF has come in, wiped her feet and is sprawled out on your sofa with a cuppa tea using your best china..... that is not now. You are still in the game girl!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Great-looking changing table, Artsiekat! We've decided to get all of our baby furniture from Ikea. It's so insanely cheap that it can get ruined and we won't have to worry.


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> OMG *Artsiekat* I absolutely ADORE that changing table and that style is just right up my street. What a clever woman you are. Great job. and $10 I floored!!!!! I'm sorry about the insurance, it's really the thorn in the side of the land of freedom. Why the American Government won't go over to socialized health care like the rest of the world I don't know. Sure, in the EU we have a wait a while but no-one has to take out a second mortgage on their home to get a blood test!!!!!
> 
> *Lolo*, smell blood. You know an early BFP sign can be heightened smell............... You're not out until AF has come in, wiped her feet and is sprawled out on your sofa with a cuppa tea using your best china..... that is not now. You are still in the game girl!!!!

Lol that was a disturbing image. Too funny. I can always smell fever breath so I dunno if my sense of smell has been heightened... Think it might just be normal. My sister is worse than I am. She can smell an infection from across the room!


----------



## LoloShells

artsiekat said:


> Lolo - sorry to hear about AF probably being on her way, but it's good to know you're Oing on your own! I bet that BFP isn't far off!
> 
> Citymouse - I so want to see your rug! I finished the changing table/dresser this weekend. I'll put a picture up, the only one I've taken is with the fold down top off because it was still drying, but you get the idea. It was an old changing table we bought at a garage sale for $10. Two of the drawers have chips in them, but the paint hides them well.
> 
> I'm also trying not to pull my hair out today. We got a letter in the mail from our medical insurance that I wasn't covered during my ultrasound visit. Come to find out hubby early enrolled us and even tried to confirm our enrollment last month and while he's re-enrolled, they are now saying you can't early enroll dependents. Between a not covered ultrasound and an appt. this Thursday, I'm trying not to freak up! Hubby says he's taking care of it and they should also cover the ultrasound. What a pain!

Very cute :) I plan to find a dresser like this and turn it into a high backed bench by cutting out all but the bottom drawer. It will go in my entry-way.
I read about a lady got new insurance, and about 2 weeks later found out she was pregnant and they wouldn't cover anything regarding her pregnancy claiming it was a pre existing condition.


----------



## twilliamssbt

LoloShells said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> OMG *Artsiekat* I absolutely ADORE that changing table and that style is just right up my street. What a clever woman you are. Great job. and $10 I floored!!!!! I'm sorry about the insurance, it's really the thorn in the side of the land of freedom. Why the American Government won't go over to socialized health care like the rest of the world I don't know. Sure, in the EU we have a wait a while but no-one has to take out a second mortgage on their home to get a blood test!!!!!
> 
> *Lolo*, smell blood. You know an early BFP sign can be heightened smell............... You're not out until AF has come in, wiped her feet and is sprawled out on your sofa with a cuppa tea using your best china..... that is not now. You are still in the game girl!!!!
> 
> Lol that was a disturbing image. Too funny. I can always smell fever breath so I dunno if my sense of smell has been heightened... Think it might just be normal. My sister is worse than I am. She can smell an infection from across the room!Click to expand...

I can smell infection too, although that may have something to do with working in Microbiology for 13 years lol.


I have started knitting a baby blanket, thought a blanket would be easy to get me started off again since its been over 20 years since I knit anything. Mother in Law showed me how to cast on, I knitted a few rows and then counted 3 too many stitches, how I did that I will never know, ended up undoing and restarting. Going better now. lol


----------



## artsiekat

Coconuts - Thanks! Yeah, health insurance stinks. Luckily we get our insurance through the Uni, so it's the best I've ever had before. If we go to the Uni Health Center everything is free, too. So I get most labwork for free because they have a lab at the Uni.

Citymouse - Ikea is a good idea. Our apartment is so tiny that baby won't even have a room here, but we're only here for another 2 years, so it's not a big deal. I'll be excited when I can buy furniture for a baby room! Or atleast recon. old furniture!

Lolo - That is just not right! Insurance companies should not be allowed to pull that crap. Hubby already went and talked to them and got it all figured out. They said my ultrasound will be covered, so that's a huge relief! Luckily I still had insurance when I got pregnant. I wonder if they would have pulled that crap if I wasn't. My insurance didn't end until Aug. 31 and my ultrasound was on Sept. 2nd.

Apparently they didn't renew me because they made a new rule that married couples had to show their marriage certificate to renew, regardless if they've seen it the year before.


----------



## Katy78

Good morning. Why do you girls always chat in the afternoon (for me at least) when I can't join in :winkwink:?
*LoloShells*, sorry to hear AF is coming. I'm still hoping you get a surprise BFP but you probably know your body very well so :hugs:. Are you planning to test anyway?
*artsiekat*, that's a lovely changing table. It was a great deal, too. We are also living in a small apartment and will stay here for another 2 or three years. We'll probably just use the washing machine as a changing spot. A friend of ours changes her daughter in the bathroom on a rug. And they have room enough for a dressing table among other things.
Our health care is not perfect and is getting worse but for now I don't have to worry about anything. I'll have several IUI and up to 6 IVF procedures if it's necessary, free of charge. My employer pays for basic health insurance and I pay extra 20/25 EUR (not sure exactly how much) per month so I'm fully covered.


----------



## Coconuts

Sounds like a great deal *Katy*! Let's hope you don't need any of that IUI / IVF and this is it. On your journal you said this is your 16th cycle. Wow girl, talk about true grit, you're amazing. Are those month all TTC or was there a spell of NTNP (if that exists for you) or did you stop for a while etc......? Just curious, I hope you don't mind :flower:


----------



## Katy78

I don't mind at all.

No NTNP for me, it was hard core TTC all the way. But I've only been using OPKs for 4 or 5 cycles now. I'm using the break-up principle. I start every cycle anew. Of course I feel terrible when I think of all those unsuccessful cycles but I'm still hopeful every month.

I'll talk to my GYN on Thursday and I hope things move forward fast from then on.


----------



## Coconuts

Is the break-up principal similar to my 'cycle phase break down' or something completely different?
Hope is a precious and very powerful emotion. Don't loose it. You sound like you have a great attitude :thumbup:


----------



## Katy78

It's not exactly like your break-up. It's just that I treat each cycle as a unit not connected to others. So each cycle is the first and only. Am I making any sense?


----------



## Coconuts

I like it. TTC without a history. Each cycle is TTC cycle #1. Is that it? Love it Katy. Keep it up. Women older than you, have tried a lot longer than you, and have gone on to have happy and healthy babies. Your baby's coming. And with the break-up principal, you'll get your BFP on your first month of trying :rofl:


----------



## Katy78

Thanks :rofl:.


----------



## LoloShells

Katy, no I won't test anymore. I'm out of ics all I have left is the expensive stuff and those are being saved for the real deal. Af should be here Saturday I think.


----------



## citymouse

Katy, are you going to talk to your doc about iui/ivf on Thursday? My neighbors were ttc on their own for 15 months and then got twins on their first try with intervention (ivf).

Well, I'm 12 weeks today! And honestly feeling pretty pregnant, lol. Mostly because I'm so weird about food. Nothing ever sounds appetizing. Which is so not like me. :shock: Usually it's the opposite.

I have another dr appointment tomorrow... I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - Good you have some no cost IVF! They are very expensive for anyone over here! My brother-in-laws sister-in-law(mouthful there!  ) Has had IVF twice now. She has a two year old girl and now has twins on the way. I don't think she's done IVF without getting pregnant. Hope that's an option for you, you've been waiting long enough for it!

Lolo - Still hoping that BFP might sideswipe you! :hugs:

Citymouse - Aww, sorry to hear about the food aversions, but happy to hear you're feeling pregnant! I bet you're excited for your next scan. You should get it at your next appt., right? We want to see the little bub! I haven't been feeling pregnant myself for a week now, just perfectly fine. I'm just taking it as a good sign instead of worrying myself sick over not feeling sick! :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

citymouse said:


> Katy, are you going to talk to your doc about iui/ivf on Thursday? My neighbors were ttc on their own for 15 months and then got twins on their first try with intervention (ivf).
> 
> Well, I'm 12 weeks today! And honestly feeling pretty pregnant, lol. Mostly because I'm so weird about food. Nothing ever sounds appetizing. Which is so not like me. :shock: Usually it's the opposite.
> 
> I have another dr appointment tomorrow... I'll let you know how it goes.

:yipee: :wohoo: 12 weeks, that's great. It's a real mental milestone for me for obvious reasons. I'm so happy for you CityMouse!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear more news x


----------



## LoloShells

I feel a little warm today. I wish i had a thermometer at work so i could confirm my temp :/


----------



## LoloShells

99.0 after a 45 minute nap. Think I might be coming down with somethng :(


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> 99.0 after a 45 minute nap. Think I might be coming down with somethng :(

Oh, I hope not! Get lots of rest and drink a lot of fluids and make your DH take care of you!


----------



## Katy78

Hey girls.
Today is my panties-checking day. I'm terrified.
As for what happens in the future if I don't get my BFP, I won't be going straight to IUI/IVF. They are going to try with less expensive treatment first. As the procedures are covered by insurance, they try everything else that's cheaper first.
LoloShells, I hope you're feeling better.
I too had a scare yesterday evening. My legs hurt all afternoon and I had a slight fever (37,1 degrees Celsius which is high for me) so I thought I was coming down with flu or something. I've never had the flu in my life. Plus I had a milkshake in the afternoon and I was feeling bloated as a result. 
But all is well this morning, my temperature is down to 36,3 and I'm feeling OK.
If you don't count the panties-checking terror.


----------



## Katy78

A tiniest hint of brown when I wipe.
Doesn't look good :nope:.


----------



## Coconuts

:af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Katy!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm sorry Katy :( I'll be with you in a couple days.


----------



## Katy78

Thanks, girls.
:hugs: back, LoloShells.
AF hasn't shown up yet. Only that bit of brown earlier. And I had too dig it out if you know what I mean.
It's coming tomorrow. Just in time for my dr appointment :growlmad:.
I'm happy about the appointment though, finally moving forward :).


----------



## LoloShells

Just checked my cervix and its low. There was also light pink cm, so af is right on time. She'll be in full swing by Friday.


----------



## artsiekat

Katy and Lolo :hugs::hugs:

:dust: for your next cycle. Good luck at the Doc, Katy, I hope whatever they try first works!

Lolo - feel better, don't get sick!


----------



## LoloShells

Man I wish it was easy as telling my body not to get sick. I'm fighting some sort of infection. I can taste it :/ my mouth tastes gross since yesterday.


----------



## LoloShells

So, say what you will, call me crazy if you must... But next cycle I'm trying egg whites. Dun dun dunnnnnn


----------



## jensengirl

Katy and lolo, its not over til af sings ladies but if she does lots of luck for future endeavors:)
I missed you girls for this past week and a lot has gone on since then. Basically my opks were negative straight through until today cd 21. I had an ultrasound to check me since bd'ing was getting painful. Uktrasound yesterday showed a nice follicle on my left ovary measuring 21mm. I am skeptical the egg will release however because of my neg opks. The worst news is my uterus is bicornate so if i do become pregnant someday the risk of miscarriage is about 60% and preterm labor almost indefinite. Im so upset but one of my close friends whos preggo now says she can be our surrogate, isnt that sweet? Why me why me:( only .5 to 3% of women in the US have this kind of uterus and i gotta be one of them grrrrrr. My doc is optimistic that i coukd still be pregnant right now HA. Wishing u girls the best


----------



## Coconuts

lolo, I'm sorry about the pink spotting, maybe i'll just bugger off and leave you with a BFP? Long shot? :af:

*Jensengirl*, just looked that up on wikipedia and that is amazingly insane. I'm so sorry the prognosis doesn't look good, but there are stats there for women who fell pregnant with one and who have delivered..... do you know how bicornate you are, is it just a little, like two bumps on the top or a full on heart shape? :hugs: How are you feeling, shocked I'll bet? I'm sorry hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sadie

FX for Lolo and Katy!!


----------



## sadie

And i just wanted to say that i miss u girls! Artsie katy coconuts, lolo, jensen and everyone else whose name my old 41 year old brain cant remember. I am still trying to stay low and not stress out and think too much, but i find myself checking up on you all every 2 days or so.....

This is not fun! :(


----------



## LoloShells

I wish I could stay away for days at a time! I'm constantly checking in on my phone. And this thread is slowly dying... by the time I get my BFP there will be no one around to celebrate with me!


----------



## Katy78

*jensengirl *- hugs for you. That really is unlucky :(. You'r friend's offer was very sweet. Just don't give up, ladies with a bicornate uterus have children. It's no consolation, but I see that live birth rate rate is 63% (not 60% chance of miscarriage) and preterm labour occurs in 15 - 25%.
*LoloShells*, Nah, I don't think this thread is dying. I'm not going anywhere yet and we still have our pregnant ladies here.
Unfortunately, I mean that literally.
No AF yet which either means that my LP is a bit longer this cycle or that ovulation got a bit delayed after the LH surge. 
I POAS in the morning just to be 100% I'm not pregnant and it was negative. Of course it was.
I have a dr's appointment today and I'm looking forward to it. I sure hope things move fast in the future.


----------



## Coconuts

sadie said:


> And i just wanted to say that i miss u girls! Artsie katy coconuts, lolo, jensen and everyone else whose name my old 41 year old brain cant remember. I am still trying to stay low and not stress out and think too much, but i find myself checking up on you all every 2 days or so.....
> 
> This is not fun! :(

Miss you too! Thanks for keeping an eye on us though. I know what you mean about trying to not stress. I'm trying to be a calm little cucumber so my eggy will finally pop out but it's so hard to not think about it when.... it's all I can think about... :dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

Will be thinking of you Katy.

While there are still BFN's coming in this thread won't die Lolo.

Damn those BFN's. I had a dream that this cycle ended in a BFN :cry: I'm hoping it means the opposite.


----------



## twilliamssbt

LoloShells said:


> I wish I could stay away for days at a time! I'm constantly checking in on my phone. And this thread is slowly dying... by the time I get my BFP there will be no one around to celebrate with me!

I still check this thread every time there is a new post hun, don't worry, when anyone gets a BFP, am sure there will be lots of congratulations as there was for me xx


----------



## Katy78

OK, I'm back from my GYN, AF showed up just before the appointment :growlmad:, but she examined me anyway. She did an ultrasound, too. I obviously have a cyst/tumor on my right ovary that could be corpus luteum, or maybe even a dermoid or something. I have another ultrasound in 2 weeks and if it's still there, I'll have a laparoscopy.
There's also an option that I have a septum in my uterus but she wasn't sure.
I'll be given letrozole to stimulate my ovulation (though I have my own).
She said we'd figure it out before the end of the year.
Things are moving forward it seems.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> OK, I'm back from my GYN, AF showed up just before the appointment :growlmad:, but she examined me anyway. She did an ultrasound, too. I obviously have a cyst/tumor on my right ovary that could be corpus luteum, or maybe even a dermoid or something. I have another ultrasound in 2 weeks and if it's still there, I'll have a laparoscopy.
> There's also an option that I have a septum in my uterus but she wasn't sure.
> I'll be given letrozole to stimulate my ovulation (though I have my own).
> She said we'd figure it out before the end of the year.
> Things are moving forward it seems.

Good to hear you are getting somewhere.

Dermoid cysts are actually fascinating, consultant in Histology was Disecting one for exmination when I did my Histology rotation. The one I saw actually grew a perfectly formed Molar Tooth. Hair is also common.

Hope you get something that explains clearly why you have no BFP yet :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Hurray for moving forward, Katy! Sorry about af but hopefully this is the last you'll see of her!

I'll never abandon this thread, as long as you want me here. I saw a thread the other day where someone said something negative about preg women still posting in ttc groups and I don't want my presence to make anybody feel badly about her ttc journey. But I never got that vibe here! I'd love to cheer you all on through every bfp!


----------



## LoloShells

Well glad you're all sticking around... Pop in more often :) 

Still waiting for full af. Temp still headed downward. Cramping some today which is odd for me, just wish she would get it over with already.


----------



## Coconuts

Don't go citymouse, it's nice to have the 'it can happen' vibe here. For me at least. Of course there's a little pang and the usual hysteria about 'I want one :hissy:' but love to see your ticker and feel the hope......... I think we all feel the same way.

Wow Katy, after BTWilliams' comment do you think your dermoid cyst, if that's what it is, could grow the baby for you. Do a laparoscopy in 9 months and voilà, you're a Mum!!!! :Hehe: You sound positive though Katy and that's really great, I'm sorry AF showed up, again, but like you say, things are moving forward now and your Doc seems to be kind and proactive so I'm happy for you. I hope she finds something that's easy to fix and you get you BFP really soon. Which I think is better than finding nothing wrong and not being able to do anything........ I heard someone say that someone got a BFP after a laparoscopy for BOTH her children............. hope is everywhere.


----------



## artsiekat

Hi, Sadie, good to see you again! Glad you're trying to stay stress free, keep doing what's best for you, hun!

Katy - Glad AF atleast showed up on time and you can move forward. Figuring it out by the end of the year sounds awesome! I have no doubt you'll get your BFP before 2012!

I'm glad you ladies haven't scared us pregnant ones off, I get attached to people and it makes me sad to have to leave people who I've been sharing everything with for so long. Plus, I know your stories and I want to see how they end!

Lolo - It's not over till AF shows! Is she officially late yet?

I've been crazy busy this week, my trusty Bernina sewing machine died and it made me realize I needed that backup machine I'd been meaning to find. So I've been driving all over NJ and PA looking for one! Finally found a lovely vintage Singer in its own table. So I've been preoccupied playing with it!

Have my first midwife appt this afternoon. Won't be having a scan, but still hopeful on learning more about the baby, possibly.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, no! Sorry about your sewing machine. When mine goes down, I get so sad. And I gave my backup to my little sister, so now I'd be stuck. Not that I've been doing much sewing lately (since I have my latch hook rug to worry about)!


----------



## LoloShells

Artsiekat- I'm 14 dpo and I think I have a 15 day lp so no, not late yet. She's comin though no doubt about it. My temp was 97.8 on cd1 and today its 97.9. :(


----------



## LoloShells

I have two sewing machines too. When one acts up in the middle of a project, I move to the other one until I have the patience to fix the first one lol.


----------



## citymouse

I was in the middle of a quilt and the timing went out on my good machine, but then I couldn't continue on my other one because my guided quarter-inch feet are off by about a sixteen of an inch. :dohh: Only people who sew know how annoying that feels!


----------



## Coconuts

*Artsiekat*, my Mum's got an old singer that was passed down to her from my grandmother. It's been rewired a few times I think but she says it just keeps going and going. I hope you enjoy yours and can pass it one down the line to you LO, blue or pink.

*Lolo*, don't worry about that first and last temp stuff, you're still so way up over that coverline I wouldn't let it bother you. Nearly time to test!!!!! My heart's in my mouth for you........... GL
:dust:

AFM another negative OPK day but like Nellie said earlier, my CP is playing ball now so big fat eggy is right around the corner!


----------



## citymouse

Question for the chart-savvy ladies: how is your coverline temperature determined?


----------



## Coconuts

Depends on the charting method used Citymouse. Some put the coverline just over the highest temp of the 6 previous temps leading up to O. FF advanced kind of does this but puts it at a sensible level to not stress you out if your temps dip a bit post O. I think if one of the previous 6 is quite high it'll not pay attention to it, depends on what your post O temps are too. Why you stressing about this, these days are behind you lady!


----------



## citymouse

Coconuts said:


> Depends on the charting method used Citymouse. Some put the coverline just over the highest temp of the 6 previous temps leading up to O. FF advanced kind of does this but puts it at a sensible level to not stress you out if your temps dip a bit post O. I think if one of the previous 6 is quite high it'll not pay attention to it, depends on what your post O temps are too. Why you stressing about this, these days are behind you lady!

LOL, I'm already planning #2.

No, I just like learning about things! I have the curiosity (and emotional maturity level) of a six-year-old. ;)


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts- you crazy hopeful lady :) at some point I have to stop and be logical or i'll drive myself over the edge with disappointment. I figure bleeding is a good place to jump off the hopeful wagon. Lol

Citymouse- kylee does this to me everyday! Question after question... I miss the days of baby talk! :)


----------



## ebelle

Wow, I've missed out on so much!!! Finally caught up on all the pages I missed while I was away. I see we're all getting crafty and starting to knit/quilt/rug etc. You gals are bad influence, makes me want to hunt for my knitting needles and make something completely random. Maybe I shall try to knit a blanket for my close friend's son. She's due in a month or so. Wonder if I can finish a blanket in time?

Really missed all your companionship this cycle, but being away in Thailand made the first 2ww much easier... now I'm suddenly waiting for ovulation already!

First of all, messages for all of you:

*Katy78* - A bit late to the party, but yeah I wouldn't agree to giving money to anyone if I didn't feel that I wanted to. Glad you didn't give in to your brother! Your brother sounds awfully like mine, with this whole "I deserve everything" attitude. It's so frigging annoying! oh and having your mother contributing to it doesn't help. I have to agree with Coconuts that you have a wonderfully positive attitude towards TTC. I wish I could be so positive. I'm already all :( because this is the 6th cycle we are trying, but I'm trying to keep looking up.

*Citymouse* - Happy 2nd trimester!!! What a milestone! Have you started telling more people? Oh and to backtrack to the older posts - What a terrible way for your SIL to start a new family relationship. Such a brat! I would love to have something handmade vs store bought, so don't feel disheartened ok? Btw, its so exciting to know you have your very own doppler and can listen to mouselet whenever you feel like. Do you think you could record bits of it and upload for us to hear? Would be so cool! And you must stay here to continue giving us hope, plus we need pics of that rug you are making!

*twilliamssbt* - Wow, love all your tickers! Glad to know your baby is doing well. Are you gearing up for your wedding yet? What are the plans? Share with us please! Oh and please don't go away, we like having you here :)

*LoloShells* - Congrats on ovulating without Clomid! Keeping my fingers crossed for you that this is the month! Hope the :bfp: comes... and :af: stays away!!!

*sadie* - Wow IUI next week! I'm considering that option too, possibly in November if it doesn't happen this month or next. Fingers crossed for you!

*TTC190810* - Sorry AF came last cycle... Hope this month is the month! When will you start opking?

*jensengirl* - My first cycle on clomid, I ovulated on cd14 and with each new cycle it just got later and later. My 4th cycle on clomid I ovulated on cd18 and last month without clomid, I ovulated on cd22. Since you have a dominant follicle, it means clomid did work, although you may need a higher dosage. Btw, sorry to hear about the uterus. I also have this thing called adenomyosis, which is a different type of endomytosis that makes it difficult for eggs to implant. My doctor thinks its still possible for me to get pregnant though. Don't give up and keep positive ok?

*alspals13* - welcome to the club :) Hope you enjoy your stay here! Congrats on the positive opk, hope you've been doing lots of BDing! Baby dust! :)

*artsiekat* - Glad to see the pregnancy is progressing on nicely. Baby is a blueberry now! Btw, my OH is the same as your DH. She would wear her ratty t-shirts until I throw them away. So now I just cut them up and make them rags whenever they start getting holey. Lovely changing table, now you've gone and made me want to start baby shopping when I'm not even PG yet! Keep us updated on your midwife appointment ok?

*Coconuts* - I'm sorry I've been such a lousy cycle buddy! But I'm back now! You managed pretty well without me anyway, especially with that awesome cycle breakdown of yours! Hehe! We should both take up quilting or knitting (is this what they call nesting beginning way earlier than it should?) I see you are still waiting on ovulation. That makes us both! I've been opking since cd10, but nothing so far, just faint lines and almost positive lines, but nothing positive yet.

Now for my update. I'm going to put that in a new post. be right back!


----------



## LoloShells

Question for any of you preggos. Have any of you had morning sickness? When you get nauseous, does the feeling subside after you ralph?


----------



## ebelle

My massive update:

So I saw my doctor in Singapore before I left for Bangkok. I showed him my cycle charts for the past 4 clomid cycles and the cycle I was on. He explained to me that when on clomid, I should ovulate on cd14. Since I was not doing that after cycle 1 on clomid, it meant the dosage wasn't high enough, so he gave me 100 mg for the next 3 cycles. I haven't started taking them as I am trying AC and EPO this cycle.

I then went to Bangkok and my partner joined me sometime later. We met with 2 doctors while there and it was an interesting experience. For those of you who remember, I had a pretty bad experience the last time I was in Bangkok and I was quite determined not to go back to the hospital. But common sense got the better of me and I knew that for the sake of TTC, I had to go see the doctor again. Fortunately this time, I had the help of a friend who managed to find 2 doctors I could see. One was the doctor I had planned to see previously but didn't manage to due to scheduling issues. The other was a doctor who owns a small private clinic. 

Armed with my partner, we braved the prejudice and went to see the doctors.
*
Doctor K*
Doctor K was with the hospital I had previously visited. Again the experience with the staff there was pretty bad. When I first emailed them for an appointment, they got the date wrong and gave me a date in NOVEMBER, when I was already in Bangkok! I had to call them and ask them what was going on as my emails to them were not replied to. They finally fixed a timing for me which was cd11.

On the day of the appointment, during registration, the nurse gave me a bunch of forms to fill. I returned them with the "male" form unfilled as we were going to be doing donor insemination. She came back 3 times asking for me "husband's" particulers even when it was obvious my OH was with me and I had told her that I'm not married! All the staff were giving us such strange looks, I was frankly quite uncomfortable.

The surprise came when I finally got to see the Doctor K. He was LOVELY! He went straight to the point, explained that he had read my email and knew why we were there and how the procedure would be. He told us quite clearly that we don't have to try IVF and could try IUI first. He then proceeded to do an ultrasound for me. It was so awesome, he patiently showed us my uterus, my ovaries etc. He pointed out that I had a 1.46 cm cyst on my left ovary and a 1.25 cm follicle on my right. Based on that, I would ovulate in 4-5 days time. Overall, he thinks I should have no problem getting pregnant and if I want to do IUI, all I need to do is to get clearance from the hospital. He signed off on my application and the only step was I needed to get a psychatric assessment done. 

*Doctor P
*Doctor P has a small private clinic and was recommended by a friend. I had emailed the clinic and found them very responsive and helpful. They also said clearly that they do treat lady couples, so we were quite keen to go there. We arrived a bit late as we couldn't find the place, but the staff were quite good in getting us comfortable and going through the questionnaires with us. At no point did they make us feel uncomfortable and it felt quite good.

Then we met Doctor P and wow, he was so obnoxious! In the beginning he was quite alright, smiling and explaining that due to the laws of Thailand, he could not treat us as a couple, but could treat me as a single mother. We could live with that. Then he explained the procedure to us, which was more or less what we already knew. After that, we settled down for the ultrasound. This was cd13, 2 days after our previous ultrasound and I was a bit excited to find out whether the follicle had gotten any bigger.

What a rude shock I got! Doctor P did the ultrasound in like 2 mins. He did not bother explain anything and simply told me that I did not have any dominant follicles and it looks like I have PCOS! After the ultrasound was over, we went back to the office and I asked him if he could explain more. He said he did not see any dominant follicles (He took those pictures in less than 30 seconds, not bothering to adjust them or look for the follicles) He also said based on his 20+ years of experience, he knows I have PCOS and to prove it, I should get bloodwork done immediately. I told him that I've read that to test for things such as PCOS, I would need to have blood drawn at certain times of my cycle and not at the current point in my cycle. He then told us that "it's all hormonal and too complicated for us to understand"

WTF!!! He was so condescending! I was utterly unhappy! I told him I would prefer not to do the bloodwork there and would seek my gynae's advice back in Singapore. He looked pretty offended by that, but there was really nothing he could do about there was there?

After we left the clinic (declining all the bloodwork they wanted me to do) OH and I had an immediate discussion and agreed that we would NOT use Doctor P. Even though his staff were so nice and helpful, but he was NOT! We decided to go with Doctor K instead.

*Conclusion*
So I went back to the hospital and got the psych session done. Doctor S (the psychatist) was really funny. He asked me a bunch of general questions such as "Why do you want a baby?", "Is your family supportive?" "Do you take drugs?" etc And at the end of it, he said "Well, I need to ask you all these questions so that I can be sure you are not crazy. I don't think you are crazy" to which I answered " I don't think I'm crazy either" Lol!!! :dohh: Anyway, he says he thinks I am fine and that the hospital committee should have no problem approving my fertility treatment there.

SO that's my Bangkok story.

Now for the updates on this cycle!

AC and EPO has done some interesting things for me
1) I've had mad CM since CD9. Sometimes creamy, sometimes sticky, but definitely there. Still waiting on that EWCM though.
2) Started OPKing since cd10, same light and semi dark lines, but no positive opk yet. I've got a nice gallery of tests to show you all when the positive does show up.
3) Came home on Tues and did our first insemination yesterday. Wanted to do another one today, but donor had to work late. Am planning to do another insemination tomorrow and Saturday if I don't get positive opk tomorrow.

I've missed you all so much and I'm glad to be back! Stayed up til 4 am to do up all these posts! I should head to bed now!

:dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Wow, ebelle, amazing update! Doctors K & S sound great! So what would you do, go back when you're ovulating and have the procedure done?

Did you manage to sneak in any fun/good food while you were there? 

Good luck this cycle!


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> Question for any of you preggos. Have any of you had morning sickness? When you get nauseous, does the feeling subside after you ralph?

I had none. I'm actually starting to think the percentage of women who don't have morning sickness is higher than 20%. I've met tons of women who didn't have it.

However, in answer to your question based on what I've read around here, some women feel better after they throw up. And some don't throw up and spend weeks 5-10 desperately wanting to.


----------



## sadie

Wow wow wow! Ebelle, everything sounds great! FX this cycle! We all need to turn this particular forum into an all BFP forum!


:hi: twilliams, artsie and citymouse! I am glad you gals are still with us! We need your baby vibes!

Artsie and City- i want a sewing machine!! Other than a quilt, what else do/can you make with them? I am glad you are both coming along nicely.

i had my HSG done today. I saw my lovely fallopian tubes, all open!, and decided that they look like little squiggly worms! OH arrives on Monday and he and I will go for a sonogram, I think, to see how my eggies look.....

Coconuts, i hope youve started getting busy... FX !!

I feel it this month. I just do. i read somewhere on here that september is a big month for conception!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo and City - If I was smart, like you two ladies, I would have already had a backup sewing machine and avoided the cry fest I subjected my husband to when my Bernina went down! :haha:

Ebelle - What a story! I'm so happy you found a Doctor who was willing to treat you and kind! Too bad his staff sucks, but don't sweat it, hun, they just don't realize how amazing you and your partner will be as parents!

Hoping you catch the eggy this cycle and not have to go back on clomid or do any other treatments!

Sadie - I've never made a quilt, mainly I sew my own clothes and stuff for the house, like curtains and pillows.

So I went to my appt. and it was very anti-climatic.  The midwife wants to do another ultrasound to make sure there's a heartbeat. Go figure, I could have done that last week. Oh well, I have an appt. on Monday morning for the ultrasound. I'm worried, of course, but hubby says he's completely over the moon about seeing a heartbeat come Monday. I hope he's right!

I haven't really had morning sickness. I've had a few moments of feeling like I might possibly throw up, but that's only happened a couple of times. I guess that's a very mild morning sickness! At first I was worrying I wasn't getting it, but my mom didn't have it much, either and most women I talk to didn't have it. So just trying to not be such a worry wart over here!


----------



## twilliamssbt

ebelle said:


> *twilliamssbt* - Wow, love all your tickers! Glad to know your baby is doing well. Are you gearing up for your wedding yet? What are the plans? Share with us please! Oh and please don't go away, we like having you here :)

Everything for the wedding is really all in place, we are flying to Jamaica on 8th December, wedding is on the 10th at Sandals Negril. Sandals have sorted everything out for us, so all we have to do really, is pack, ensure we take wedding dress and wedding outfits (bridesmaid, groom, and extras for OH mum and dad and bridesmaids other half as we have double the luggage allowance than them) and turn up to London Gatwick on time to get on the flight.

I have had Wedding dress for 2 months, got wedding rings back in June along with Groom, and other male outfits as they are having linen.

I think all we need to do is to is to get copies of Birth Certificates signed by Notary and send to Sandals head office in Miami to get wedding license sorted before we arrive. 





LoloShells said:


> Question for any of you preggos. Have any of you had morning sickness? When you get nauseous, does the feeling subside after you ralph?

i have not been sick at all. Do get the odd Nauseous feeling but tends to be when im hungry. Tbh, am eating like a horse, cannot keep the hunger satisfied.


Ebelle glad you are getting somewhere finally.


----------



## citymouse

Sadie, good luck this cycle! It seems a lot of women get pregnant right after HSG, so FX'd for you!


----------



## Coconuts

Whoop whoop love this thread.

*Lolo*, bleeding / spotting is, as you said, not great, but in the spirit of things, there are quite a few pg charts in the FF galeries with spotting.............. fxd.

*Sadie*, keep us posted with the IUI (is that right or have I just invented that for you?). 

*Ebelle* so great to have you back with your mega updates. I've sent a more appropriate reply to the update on your journal thread. So happy your back. *I'll race you to the egg!*


----------



## hoppinforbabe

LoloShells said:


> Question for any of you preggos. Have any of you had morning sickness? When you get nauseous, does the feeling subside after you ralph?[/QUOTE
> 
> I have morning sickness threw up about half dozen times. The feeling goes away but only short while. I mostly have the nausea all day long!!


----------



## sadie

you got your groom in june? ;). I couldnt resist. Ignor my dumb humour....



twilliamssbt said:


> ebelle said:
> 
> 
> *twilliamssbt* -
> 
> 
> I got wedding rings back in June along with Groom"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> Question for any of you preggos. Have any of you had morning sickness? When you get nauseous, does the feeling subside after you ralph?Click to expand...
> 
> i have not been sick at all. Do get the odd Nauseous feeling but tends to be when im hungry. Tbh, am eating like a horse, cannot keep the hunger satisfied.
> 
> 
> Ebelle glad you are getting somewhere finally.Click to expand...


----------



## sadie

citymouse said:


> Sadie, good luck this cycle! It seems a lot of women get pregnant right after HSG, so FX'd for you!


Thanks City. I heard that too, but its usually when the tubes are blocked and then the dye opens them up. Mine were open to begin with, but we shall see!

We are doing the IUI because we are trying for a bit of extra help as we are never together when I ovulate. 

LL mentioned how the outer oart of the egg thickens/toughens making it harder for the sperm to penetrate. I wonder when that starts up and what causes it and if there are supplements to reverse it.....

Ive been taking 300 mg of royal jelly and 4 of epo.... Anyone know anything about royal jelly??

Thanks chickies!


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Question for any of you preggos. Have any of you had morning sickness? When you get nauseous, does the feeling subside after you ralph?


I personally throw up 3-4 times when I throw up so that there is NOTHING left in my stomach and then I'm good for a little bit--oh so fun--Can't wait for the 2nd trimester!!


----------



## LoloShells

My temp is 99.5 tonight :/


----------



## Coconuts

*Sadie*, I know that the Queen Bee is the only one in the hive who is fed royal jelly, (hense the royal part) and the queen can live up to 6 years. The other chumps who just get regular pollen only live for 6 months so from that, royal jelly seems to be the elixir of life!!!!!!!!! I know it's really good stuff, not just for TTC but for your whole body. It's can't hurt and can only help.

*Lolo*, don't look into your temps at night. They don't have any place on your chart. Our body temps drop to a different level while we sleep and even then they go up and down according to our own body rhythms or sleep and repair. That's why the temps should be taken at the same time in the morning after a certain period of sleep which allows these natural rhythms to kick in. Once you're up and moving, your body's functioning in a different zone. Tracking that sleep zone temp at the same time each and every day is the only way to really monitor fluctuations.
My chart has been slowing going down in such a steady way that I though my thermometer was on the blink. I took my temp from 'down there' (like I have been doing for a couple of months) one afternoon to see if it was different, it was 0.45 degrees higher than the morning temp. Half a degree difference! The following morning, BBTemps had gone back down to their range and pattern of the chart. 
Any temps taken outside of your normal morning resting temp don't mean a thing... :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

I have this thread open in another window so I'll read it through and comment as I go.


twilliamssbt said:


> Dermoid cysts are actually fascinating, consultant in Histology was Disecting one for exmination when I did my Histology rotation. The one I saw actually grew a perfectly formed Molar Tooth. Hair is also common.

I didn't know what a dermoid was when she told me I might have it. But I didn't dare ask. She'd somehow gotten the impression that I was a colleague of sorts. I didn't notice but obviously I must have used some medical expressions so she asked me if I was from her field. I told her I was a veterinarian but I didn't point it out that I'd never really practiced vet. medicine and that I'd forgotten a lot about it :dohh: :haha:.
So I googled dermoids and they seem disgusting. But if it's that, at least it doesn't affect fertility. We'll see.


citymouse said:


> I'll never abandon this thread, as long as you want me here. I saw a thread the other day where someone said something negative about preg women still posting in ttc groups and I don't want my presence to make anybody feel badly about her ttc journey. But I never got that vibe here! I'd love to cheer you all on through every bfp!

Dear pregnant ladies. Don't ever feel unwelcome here because there's simply no reason at all to feel that way. We don't want to lose you. I personally love hearing bits about your pregnancies, I'm happy when you cross any milestones and I'll be ecstatic when your little bundles of joy are born. I've never resented your pregnancies, not for a second. You are not reminding me that I'm not pregnant yet, you are giving me hope that I will be some day. So don't you dare leave us, ok? Am I making myself clear? :winkwink:


Coconuts said:


> Wow Katy, after BTWilliams' comment do you think your dermoid cyst, if that's what it is, could grow the baby for you. Do a laparoscopy in 9 months and voilà, you're a Mum!!!! :Hehe:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: That would be something...

*ebelle*, you're back :happydance:! I've been thinking about you.


ebelle said:


> I have to agree with Coconuts that you have a wonderfully positive attitude towards TTC. I wish I could be so positive. I'm already all :( because this is the 6th cycle we are trying, but I'm trying to keep looking up.!

I try. I have my 'down' days as well. But generally speaking, I am a positive person and I don't give up easily.
Now about your post. Awesome reading. I loved doctors K and S. I agree with you. Stay away from dr P. He sounds terrible. How could he diagnose PCOS from 30 seconds looking at your ovaries :growlmad:... He must be a genious because usually it takes a lot more to diagnose PCOS. At best he could see policystic ovaries (which he didn't) and suspect PCO. Forget about him.
Crossing all my crossables that you and *Coconuts* get your positive OPKs in a day or two. :dust:

*sadie*, congrats on your open tubes :happydance:. That's awesome news :). Did the HSG hurt?

*Artsiekat*, poor girl. All you want is to see the little heartbeat. You'll be over the moon on Monday, when you do :). It's normal to be worried but just try to stay positive. It'll be there!!!

*twilliamssbt*, if I ever get married (not planning on it though), I wouldn't want to complicate either. I'd do it your way or maybe just have the ceremony alone and have a picnic for everybody afterwards.
Just make sure your dress is loose enough in case your tummy gets in the way :winkwink:.


----------



## twilliamssbt

sadie said:


> you got your groom in june? ;). I couldnt resist. Ignor my dumb humour....
> 
> 
> 
> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebelle said:
> 
> 
> *twilliamssbt* -
> 
> 
> I got wedding rings back in June along with Groom"Click to expand...
> 
> I know lol, it was late, I was trying to fit too much inot the sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> I have this thread open in another window so I'll read it through and comment as I go.
> 
> 
> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> Dermoid cysts are actually fascinating, consultant in Histology was Disecting one for exmination when I did my Histology rotation. The one I saw actually grew a perfectly formed Molar Tooth. Hair is also common.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know what a dermoid was when she told me I might have it. But I didn't dare ask. She'd somehow gotten the impression that I was a colleague of sorts. I didn't notice but obviously I must have used some medical expressions so she asked me if I was from her field. I told her I was a veterinarian but I didn't point it out that I'd never really practiced vet. medicine and that I'd forgotten a lot about it :dohh: :haha:.
> So I googled dermoids and they seem disgusting. But if it's that, at least it doesn't affect fertility. We'll see.
> 
> *twilliamssbt*, if I ever get married (not planning on it though), I wouldn't want to complicate either. I'd do it your way or maybe just have the ceremony alone and have a picnic for everybody afterwards.
> Just make sure your dress is loose enough in case your tummy gets in the way :winkwink:.Click to expand...
> 
> It was the easiest way for us, plus after losing mum last year, I could not stand all my family at my wedding except my mum, would have killed me.
> 
> Dress when I tried it on had plenty of room at the waist the lacings were tied to the tightest possible, have a fair amount of room in there for tummy expansion and its rather low cut seeing as wedding is in Jamaica so boobs increase in size is a welcome addition :thumbup: Dress is also very low backed so it should fit still :winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## Coconuts

BTWilliams. I'm sorry about your Mum. I totally understand your reasons for a small wedding. Ours was about 100 people which is small for an Italian wedding and in fact everyone who was involved in it, flowers, caterers etc said the best ones are the small ones. I loved my wedding day, it was peaceful, joyous, and trouble free. Everyone just got on like a house on fire and we all ate, drank and were very merry! 

I'm in purgatory.
Temps are even a bit lower this morning. Around breakfast has A LOT of watery but cloudy CM but had some bit in it *eugh* but they were stretchy!!!!!! What the hell kin dof CM is that???? Now, around lunchtime it's all gone and it pretty much back to sticky!!! :cry: Is it possible I O'vd last night and had a small window of EWCM. Now eggs out it's all gone sticky and this mornings sweep was just a combination. Someone said the rise happens 12-24 hours AFTER O so maybe I'll see a rise tomorrow. Is this possible. 37 OKPs say it isn't. Please don't be annovulatory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*quietly going mad*


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts- I just meant that I was running a low grade fever still. It's weird that I can run a fever at night and then have super low temp in the morning though.

Had a huge temp drop today. Still waiting for proper bleed though. CM still creamy and very light pink. Sigh.....


----------



## LoloShells

I have two birthday cakes to make between today and tomorrow. One is a pineapple upside down cake, my dear grandmother's recipe. People FIGHT over this cake, it's insane. Then I'm making a fondant covered Sonic The Hedgehog cake. Hoping it turns out the way I'm envisioning it in my head!


----------



## Coconuts

LoloShells said:


> Coconuts- I just meant that I was running a low grade fever still. It's weird that I can run a fever at night and then have super low temp in the morning though.
> 
> Had a huge temp drop today. Still waiting for proper bleed though. CM still creamy and very light pink. Sigh.....

After I posted I remembered you said you weren't feeling well but left the post anyway :dohh: And yes, I really agree that our temps can vary so much in 24 hours yet we can derive some kind of meaning from them in the end.
Hope you're feeling better hun :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

:cake: yum!


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> I have two birthday cakes to make between today and tomorrow. One is a pineapple upside down cake, my dear grandmother's recipe. People FIGHT over this cake, it's insane. Then I'm making a fondant covered Sonic The Hedgehog cake. Hoping it turns out the way I'm envisioning it in my head!

Wow! I can't imagine being able to work with fondant!

Hope you're feeling better, and sorry about the temp drop. 

Katy, :hugs: thank you! I really don't want to cause anybody any pain. So glad you guys don't mind us being around. I am so eager to see all of you get your bfps!


----------



## LoloShells

This was my second fondant cake ever, fairly simple design though:

https://img29.imageshack.us/img29/3204/imag0163b.jpg


----------



## citymouse

OMG, not only adorable but flawless! How precious!


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you! :) Somehow I became the cake lady and I dont even like to bake, lol.


----------



## Coconuts

WOW lolo that's amazing. Did you make the bow too! How fabulous.
My best friend's Mum is 'the cake lady' and years ago for my Dad's 40th, he's 61 next month, she made a square cake with 40 naked ladies on it. It was awesome. They were a mixture of blond brunette or dark, some had short hair, some long, some fat some thing, some with big BBs some with little ones. She had to make 80 different sized boobs and 80 tiny red nipples to go on them. It was truly a masterpiece!
Everyone loves a bit of cake art! :cake:


----------



## Coconuts

This kind of thing! How great is it?!
https://villageonline.co.uk/img_8408_small.jpg


----------



## LoloShells

Hahaha thats hilarious! Time consuming too!

Yes I made the bow too, that was the easy bit, lol. I HATE rolling out fondant to cover a cake, its hard cuz I have virtually no upper body strength. My arms end up sore the next day! 

Well the sonic cake is baked stacked and iced. Think I'll leave the fondant work for tomorrow. I made the cake blue and green. Should look awesome once it's cut into. 

https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/5269/imag0210u.jpg
https://img90.imageshack.us/img90/8839/imag0211l.jpg
https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/659/imag0212yj.jpg


----------



## LoloShells

Still no proper bleed. I dunno what the witch thinks she doing, but I don't find her very funny. I'm not really even spotting anymore. I think it's just the calm before the storm.


----------



## jensengirl

So i signed on and saw these beautiful cakes, you better me thinking of making money from these lolo!!!!
I went to an RE today which by the way i highly recommend...at least this doc was great! He suspects that my uterus has a septus and require surgery before being able to successfully carry a pregnancy. Will go for tons of blood work tomorrow and 3d ultrasound in two weeks. Im so glad i know what i need to do and kind of thankful the clomid didnt make me ovulate, im sure i wouldve miscarried. I want to keep in touch i just may not be online as often. I wish you lovies all the best xo:)


----------



## sadie

> *sadie*, congrats on your open tubes :happydance:. That's awesome news :). Did the HSG hurt?


Thanks! I was so happy. My HSG was definitely not as gentle as a pap smear, as many women say. The doctor couldn't see my left tube at all, so he had to poke and prod and poke some more until it showed up on the screen. It wasn't torture, but it definitely hurt me a little bit.


----------



## sadie

Coconuts said:


> *Sadie*, I know that the Queen Bee is the only one in the hive who is fed royal jelly, (hense the royal part) and the queen can live up to 6 years. The other chumps who just get regular pollen only live for 6 months so from that, royal jelly seems to be the elixir of life!!!!!!!!! I know it's really good stuff, not just for TTC but for your whole body. It's can't hurt and can only help.

Thanks for the info! I've only taken it for a week so far. Sonogram on monday to look for follicles....


----------



## B&LsMom

Well Ladies looks like I will be joining you all again---went for my 12 week scan today and there was no heart beat : (


----------



## sadie

Coconuts said:


> I'm in purgatory.
> Temps are even a bit lower this morning. Around breakfast has A LOT of watery but cloudy CM but had some bit in it *eugh* but they were stretchy!!!!!! What the hell kin dof CM is that???? Now, around lunchtime it's all gone and it pretty much back to sticky!!! :cry: Is it possible I O'vd last night and had a small window of EWCM. Now eggs out it's all gone sticky and this mornings sweep was just a combination. Someone said the rise happens 12-24 hours AFTER O so maybe I'll see a rise tomorrow. Is this possible. 37 OKPs say it isn't. Please don't be annovulatory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *quietly going mad*

Might that angus cactus change your cm? just a curiosity.... I'm sorry you don't have a clear answer/nor a clear idea right now about what is going on. :hug:


----------



## sadie

I'm so sorry.


----------



## citymouse

blakesmom said:


> Well Ladies looks like I will be joining you all again---went for my 12 week scan today and there was no heart beat : (

Oh, no-- I'm so, so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

I'm sorry Blakesmom :(


----------



## LoloShells

It's 11 pm, finally started spotting again. Guessing she'll show in the morning.


----------



## Katy78

*blakesmom*, nooooo.
I'm so sorry, too. :cry::hugs:


----------



## ebelle

huge hugs for you blakesmom.... so sorry....


----------



## artsiekat

blakesmom, :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Coconuts

*BlakesMom*.......:hugs: What can I say :cry: We're all so sorry. We wish we could reach through your computer screen and give you real hugs. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*Jensengirl*, :hi: bye for now. Check in with us from time to time won't you. Good luck and keep up posted on your news. Stay positive. :flower:

*Lolo*, green and blue inside the cake, wowzer, I think you may a have found a new career, can't wait to see the finished thing. Keep the pics coming.

AFM 
Here's this morning's chart. (Have posted similar on my journal thread)
It's not a massive rise but the biggest of the cycle so I'm very hopeful that they'll keep on rising. Yesterday evening I got, after the CM rollercoaster that was yesterday, some stretch (about 3cm) EWCM!!!!!! The last two days my chin and cheeks have had a breakout and I was feeling what could have been O pains and AF like mild cramps but I'm never sure if that's just wind though. :blush: I guess it could have been those middleshmertz (or whatever it is)... 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35b77b/?a=4440934&u=0&
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## ebelle

right behind you coconuts! 

temp dropped further today + had some pretty fertile looking cm. opk is positive, so it definitely looks good.

this months opk series:
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-sW7TkOPo8wA/TnSCcCphbtI/AAAAAAAAC30/MFhUYDLrYWM/s1600/%3D%3Futf-8%3FB%3FSU1HLTIwMTEwOTE3LTAwMDI0LmpwZw%3D%3D%3F%3D-715861


----------



## LoloShells

Yay coconuts! TWW time!

I woke at 4:30 to take my temp as always and had horrrrrible cramps. Finally started bleeding, and had to take an 800mg ibuprofen so I could go back to sleep. I really wanted to wear white jeans today... damn it! 

The sonic cake is almost done. I think it looks a lil cheezy, I definitely need more practice with fondant! But hopefully my best friends son whos is turning 9 will think its cool. I will post a pic when its done. Hope this doesn't bother anyone! I know this isnt a baking group, but a ttc group :blush:


----------



## ebelle

awww loloshells, i am sure we all want to see the final product! do show us!


----------



## sadie

Yeah coconuts and ebelle!! Have fun these coming days....

Not to be too gross, but i think i might have bacterial vaginosis from my HSG..... (ihavent had intercourse in 3 weeks, since leaving my OH)
Or is it the dye that smells a little funny? Im not happy. I have metronizole stuff at home, but am afraid to use it if we are doing IUI this week. This sucks.


----------



## Coconuts

*Lolo*, you can't keep us hanging after such a build up to the sonic cake. pics please. We need some light entertainment to break up the obsessing!

*Ebelle* :yipee: I'm glad you're a couple of days behind because your a bad influence with testing. Last month I wanted to go to 14DPO and you were ready to POAS at 10. This way we might be able to reach a happy compromise and POAS on the same day, 28th Sept??? 12DPO for me. If you can make it to 12DPO for you I'd kind of thought about Sept 30th. Last chance saloon for the September buns!!!!!
We're getting ahead of ourselves, lets get those cross hairs first hey? Gosh, thinking about testing makes me feel so nervous already :argh:

*Sadie*, boo! Infections suck. Can you call the doc and find out what you can should or shouldn't do before IUI. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

okie doke Sonic cake is done, note: I did not make the hedgehog, thats a toy, lol. Didnt exactly turn out the way I envisioned it but here it is:

https://img198.imageshack.us/img198/7735/imag0216m.jpg

Pineapple upside down cake is in the oven and I have to go sit down on the couch because TMI ALERT my vagina feels like its going to FALL OUT, Gawd it hurts.

The upside of AF is that I was able to go to Starbucks and get the biggest Latte they carry, yumm.


----------



## Coconuts

*picks self up from floor* OMG Lolo that is one amazing cake!!!!!!!! Can you eat the tree and the rings too? Looks stunning! You've missed your calling in life lady, seriously. Go make another novelty cake straight away. The theme is BFP! Then eat it all to console yourself at the start of another cycle. I didn't call this part of the phase 'indulgence' phase for nothing :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

That's amazing, Lolo! Hope your vagina stays put. ;)


----------



## sadie

Hi coco. I sent an email and he told me to start with the gel..... We shall see. I go in on monday so we will see what they say then. Maybe the IUI will be tuesday or wednesday.

As for september 2, that will be my testing day too, even tho it will only be 10 dpo.....


----------



## sadie

LoLo gorgeous cake! You should make them and sell them!


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts- Why thank you :) I would LOVE to take some culinary classes centered around baking. I think the reason I hate it so much is because I feel like I should know more about it to perfect it. So for now all my friends an family will benefit from my fragile lopsided cakes hahaha. (they buy materials and get free labor!) Oh and yes, everything but the hedgehog is edible :)

Citymouse- Thank you! 
And I hope it stays put too, might make ttc hard to manage without one!

Sadie- Thank you, and I might one day, once I've learned more and wouldnt be embarassed to take someones money for one of them, lol.


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle and Coconuts - Whooo! TWW, so excited for you girls! FXed for your BFP's!!

Lolo - That cake is AWESOME! I want to hire you to make all my cakes from how on! :D Hope the cramps go away and your uterus doesn't fall out of your vagina. Even though you probably think it'd feel better! :haha:

Sadie - Sorry about the infection, hope it's not painful, hun.

I got my angelsounds doppler I ordered and I decided to test it out even though I knew it was way too early. I found what I thought was a heartbeat off to the right and even recorded it! Then I counted the beats and started to get really nervous at how extremely low the beats per minute were. Not close to the right range for 7-8 weeks.

So then I got the idea to try off to the left and got the same heartbeat. Then I read that you can pick up your heartbeat from blood flowing through large veins! So I figure I now know where to avoid injury in my pelvic area so not to bleed out! :haha: Oops, I'll try again next week.


----------



## sadie

Thats cute, artsie! more fun next week!
Im doing ok, its not painful. Just hoping this gel medicine doesnt mess things up.....


----------



## Coconuts

OMG Artie, when you find it you'll be suck to it for the next 9 months I'll bet. At least you know _you're_ heart's beating!

*AFM*, stop the O celebrations on my behalf, spoke too soon yesterday. *Temps have come right back down* to where they were and even a really high temp tomorrow doesn't give me cross hairs so it's back to the sack for Coco and her DH.
:cry:
I hate waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - Well, damn! Hope it's coming tomorrow! :D


----------



## sadie

I am so bad at understanding the temps thing and hope it all gets sorted for you!

Artsie, go to bed its late!! im awake because i think my dog is suffering from incontinence. :( Cshe had an accident tonight, ON MY BED, while she was sleeping. Did this last saturday night, too. No more bed for her.


----------



## Coconuts

Poor doggie!!!!!!!!!! DH's folks have an Italian fox 'Peggy'. I've attached a pic. She's 13, deaf as a post and has accidents too. I don't think she feels bad about it though. It's been years since she could actually get up on a bed so with tiled floor, it's no problem. Poor thing though. I hope your pooch is still as happy as ever and gets used to the bed ban soon :awww:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2036.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sadie

Such a cute dog! mine doesnt have a clue she is doing it. I dont have carpets, just an area rug but hopefully she wont hit the couch next!


----------



## Coconuts

Hmmmmmm area rug and couch sound like prime targets to me. :haha: It's lucky you love her so much :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Is there a chance she has a urinary tract infection?


----------



## ebelle

Woah Loloshells, that's an awesome cake!!! You really need to be a fulltime baker!!!

Coconuts - darn, was hoping we could wait together. I was looking forward to testing at 10 dpo when you were 12 dpo. Maybe the egg will come in a couple of days? I am hoping!

Today confirmed that I did or will ovulate and I got my insemination this morning.

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-9Gxm74wn1js/TnVjwPac3TI/AAAAAAAAC38/LF0rolbzQl0/s1600/%253D%253Futf-8%253FB%253FSU1HLTIwMTEwOTE4LTAwMDMwLmpwZw%253D%253D%253F%253D-796303


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - I know, I was up way too late. I don't know what's wrong with me, I usually never stay up that late! I hope your doggie is okay and it's nothing serious. Maybe just an infection, like citymouse said.

Ebelle - Beautiful dark OPK there, this is so your month!


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Ebelle! Get to the babymaking! :dance:


----------



## sadie

Possibly UTI. We are going to see the vet tomorrow. Thanks girls!

Ebelle, timing sounds great!! FX!


----------



## Coconuts

*Ebelle*, a couple of ladies have suggested that my dip today could be a fallback rise. There's a posibility this is 2DPO so we could still test together, fingers crossed temps go up tomorrow, if not, got some /bd in to tide me over. Feeling as cool as a cucumber now x


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you ladies, the cakes went over well :)

Ebelle- love the dark opk, Congrats!

Coconuts- hope you get your crosshairs tomorrow!

AFM- I partied a lil too hard last night and I'm stuck on the couch recovering. My vagina still feels like its being pulled in two different directions. I don't even have uterine cramps this time around, its all in the vag- how weird.
I hate to jinx myself, but i have this vision of pregnancy surrounding Thanksgiving. So if my spooky intuition serves me right (and it does more often than not) I could be pregnant by, or be getting pregnant on Thanksgiving. I did the math and looked at the calendar after this vision (which I had about a month ago) and it looks like I should ovulate ON Thanksgiving day. We'll see :)


----------



## Katy78

*LoloShells*, you're an artist. You should do this for a living. I had a baking phase when I was finishing primary school but haven't baked anything since. I'm also not much of a cook. My OH is in charge of cooking most of the time, I just help. Same goes for cleaning the apartment.
Hang in there. Hurting will end and that BFP will come. Thanksgiving O seems perfect. Just make sure there are not too many relatives around when you BD :winkwink:. Well, if you're not already pregnant by then.
*jensengirl*, things sure are moving forward for you. Your dr. is great. FX'ed.
*ebelle*, love your last OPK. It's something we all want to see, followed by a BFP. I hope one of the spermies catches the eggy.
*sadie*, does your vagina feel better? Good luck with your IUI this week.
Too bad about your dog. How old is she? I hope she's better soon.
*artsiekat*, of course that was your heartbeat :winkwink:. Don't worry, you'll hear your baby's soon. You have an appointment today if I'm not mistaken? Crossing all my crossables.
AFM, I'm fine. 5th day of AF already, it'll be over in a day or two. Then we're back to BD'ing again. I'm happy that things are moving forward.


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Lolo, I'm all for visions. I hope it comes good for you! Feel better :flower:

AFM no cross hairs and no real high temp. :shrug: Looks like it could be going up slowly or it's equally possible I haven't O'd at all. It's a total mystery! After such a good chart, now Boom, idk. Waiting continues....

:dust:


----------



## ebelle

Coconuts, I'm going to continue thinking you are 2 DPO because you must have just accidentally missed the opk surge! your charts looks like temp is on the way up anyways.

loloshells - thanksgiving vision! wow! they say lots of pple dream of these visions before getting bfp, so maybe you'll be getting yours on thanksgiving?

temp dropped for me today, but I'm not worried. think its going up tomorrow. at least i hope so.


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks Katy :) I would love to do anything creative or artistic for a living. But I'm stuck in an office job having no fun whatsoever :(

Coconuts- well damn. Hope your chart starts to make sense soon!


----------



## sadie

Quick update as i cant type on my phone. Had 3 follicles today worth sharing 34, 19, 12 although the 12 wont get much bigger in time. Ovidrel tomorrow evening and then the IUI on Thursday morning. 

Doctor said we can DTD, as normal without worry of depleting his supply. We also had a sample frozen for next month, if necessary.

I'll be back later to catch up on you all!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Coconuts

Sadie said:

> Had 3 follicles today worth sharing 34, 19, 12

What does that mean? three places where there are collections of eggs????? I don't know anything about follicles except some eggs mature before O and one is released.
Sounds exciting however. Keep us updated x


----------



## LoloShells

Man... Cd 3... Bums me out. It's gonna be another long month.


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> Man... Cd 3... Bums me out. It's gonna be another long month.

I've found that nothing fills the time like cutting 1x4 inch strips of tee-shirts... Seriously. I've spent DAYS and I'm only halfway done! :rofl: I totally blame you!


----------



## Coconuts

Cycle phase breakdown baby! It rock. Well it did for me up to CD20. Last 6 days have been the longest 6 days of my cycle. :dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

Oooooh city, can you post a pic or two?????????


----------



## LoloShells

I'm trying epo again, but upping to 3000mg a day. I want ewcm damn it! If it doesn't work I'm using actual egg whites.


----------



## LoloShells

LoloShells said:


> Man... Cd 3... Bums me out. It's gonna be another long month.

I've found that nothing fills the time like cutting 1x4 inch strips of tee-shirts... Seriously. I've spent DAYS and I'm only halfway done! :rofl: I totally blame you![/QUOTE]

Ahahahahaha that's great. I'll take the blame!


----------



## citymouse

Coconuts said:


> Oooooh city, can you post a pic or two?????????

Ha ha, there's not much to see just now... This is what 6,734 strips look like: https://img824.imageshack.us/img824/4520/photo2vn.jpg

(Hipstamatic stripped the blue tones out of the photo, there are a lot of light blue ones in there!)


----------



## LoloShells

Wow! Will there be a method to your madness or just random colors in random spots?


----------



## citymouse

Totally random. When I have all the pieces cut, I'm going to mix them all together and pull them out randomly. I love color, and the range I'm using (no pastels except blue and green) would work for a girl or boy baby. I do intend to have a less pastel nursery either way--easy to dictate since I'm going to sew the bedding! 

I do admit I have this nightmare of finishing the rug after hundreds of hours of work, setting the baby on it, and the baby immediately puking all over it. :rofl:


----------



## LoloShells

Lol! You might want to scotch guard it! I can't wait to see the finished product. Did you use scissors or a rotary blade?


----------



## citymouse

I'm using a rotary cutter. Scissors probably would have destroyed my wrists by now!


----------



## Coconuts

Blimey ladies, it's all getting a bit rug high tech in here. City thatks for the swift response with the pic! Loving the colours, what a lucky little rug rat, or rather rug mouselette you're cooking in there. Since it's made of old tees can't you just pop it in the washing machine when those accidents will happen?
Can't wait to see them all attached to..... a base???????? I'm clueless...


----------



## citymouse

Coconuts said:


> Blimey ladies, it's all getting a bit rug high tech in here. City thatks for the swift response with the pic! Loving the colours, what a lucky little rug rat, or rather rug mouselette you're cooking in there. Since it's made of old tees can't you just pop it in the washing machine when those accidents will happen?
> Can't wait to see them all attached to..... a base???????? I'm clueless...

They get hooked through a rug canvas, which looks like graph paper made out of some kind of twine, only with no paper--just the grid! The hooking will take forever, but I have the ultimate short attention span and can never do one thing at a time, so it'll be great for sitting on the couch while DH watches TV.

I'm sure I can send it out for dry cleaning or something... not sure how it would hold up in the wash!


----------



## artsiekat

Citymouse - your rug is looking awesome! Glad it's taking up your time well.

I don't have good news, girls. My US showed the baby has only grown a week in two weeks time and there was no heartbeat. So I'm measuring 6w4days when I should be 7w5days.

I'm having another ultrasound in a week, but as of right now it's not looking viable. I'll probably let it miscarry naturally if I can, rather than get a D&C.

I told my mom, who was off work today sick and she spent the whole day searching about it online and is convinced Doctors misdiagnose this constantly and there's hope the baby will keep growing. I felt really bad having to tell her as I know she had a lot of hope for this pregnancy.

I guess I'll know for sure in a week if I'm joining you girls in TTC again. Though, I think I might take a healthy break for a few months after this one. Two babies lost is enough heartache in one year for me!


----------



## citymouse

:( Oh, artsiekat, hoping for the best for you. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Oh Artsiekat I hope baby is okay. Just sent up a lil prayer for you.


----------



## ebelle

ohhhhh artsiekat... breaks my heart to read it.

Please don't give up hope just yet ok? some babies just take some time to develop. sending lots of positive vibes to you and baby.


----------



## sadie

Sweet artsiekat, I am hoping for the best and I've said a prayer too. xoxo


----------



## sadie

Coconuts. So are the sizes of 3 follicles, in millimeters, growing in my ovaries. The ovidrel shot tomorrow eve will release them in time for my IUI on thursday morning.

I think i am going to crochet a blanket for my DP.


----------



## Katy78

Oh, *artsiekat*. I'm so sorry. I can't imagine what you're going through right now. I want you to know we're here for you. We're your friends (even if only virtual) and are always ready to listen.


----------



## Coconuts

*Artsie* :hugs: What can we say................... We're all with you in thought. Emotions transcend time and space so regardless of distance, in our hearts and yours we're right there with you. Like Ebelle said, some babies are slow starters, don't give up all hope just yet. :hugs: Be brave Kat!
:flower:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Thinking of you artsiekat x


----------



## Coconuts

What do you think about this???????

Any of you who are my journal stalkers can skip on down. This is a complete copy and paste job. Just wondered what these lovely ladies thought.....



So I started charting in February this year knowing TTC was fast approaching with the wedding but before that I was just noting the fist day of my cycles because last year I had a 50 something day cycle. I wasn't charting then so I don't know if I o'd or not, what my temps were doing, if I was pregnant and had an early m/c before I did the hCG, all I know is around CD 45 I did a blood test and it came back at 0. A week or so later AF showed up.
Hmmmmmmm *scratches chin*
I was reading up on AC and a lady said she had a long cycle last Christmas but she didn't put it down to the AC because she often has a long cycle during the winter.
:saywhat:
Is it possible to have an annual mad cycle. This crazy cycle is August's cycle and guess when the 50 day cycle was last year.


Spoiler
*freaking August!* What's up with that???

(Loving the spoiler tab at the moment!)
Do any of you have regular seasonal / annual oddities in your cycles?
Might put this on the September Buns or 34 Pressure threads. Sorry if you read it twice.

I'm hoping this is not only halfway in a monster cycle :help:


----------



## LoloShells

Wish I had some insight but the longest cycle I've ever had was 32 days.

Is it odd that my temps, though significantly lower, have yet to drop below my coverline?


----------



## Coconuts

Hey *Lolo*, it's not odd to have higher temps during AF, they'll taper off when she packs up I'm sure. My temps were up around my coverline at the start of this cycle. Not a comfort considering how this cycle's going. :headspin: How're ya bits, still in there?


----------



## LoloShells

Lol still there for now! 

Ugh i have bad heartburn, the only thing I've done different is the epo so I wonder if that's causing it :/


----------



## B&LsMom

artsiekat said:


> Citymouse - your rug is looking awesome! Glad it's taking up your time well.
> 
> I don't have good news, girls. My US showed the baby has only grown a week in two weeks time and there was no heartbeat. So I'm measuring 6w4days when I should be 7w5days.
> 
> I'm having another ultrasound in a week, but as of right now it's not looking viable. I'll probably let it miscarry naturally if I can, rather than get a D&C.
> 
> I told my mom, who was off work today sick and she spent the whole day searching about it online and is convinced Doctors misdiagnose this constantly and there's hope the baby will keep growing. I felt really bad having to tell her as I know she had a lot of hope for this pregnancy.
> 
> I guess I'll know for sure in a week if I'm joining you girls in TTC again. Though, I think I might take a healthy break for a few months after this one. Two babies lost is enough heartache in one year for me!

SO SO SORRY FOR YOU!!! I have my D&C scheduled for tomorrow. Baby measured 10wks6days so they were concerned about the risk of bleeding if I was to wait to miscarry on my own. I didn't get to option of a follow up ultrasound as everyone seemed certain of "fetal demise" for my little one, so maybe there is a bit of hope to hold on too--Good luck and keep us all updated~Tina


----------



## Coconuts

Latest Breaking News from the Coco Express:

(a copy and paste from my journal - sorry if any of you are on September buns too, I've been pasting the news all over town, I'm so excited)

So woke up this morning and decided NOT to do an OPK today, however changed my mind and look what came up!
Sorry about the pic quality. The camera is of course playing up so had to use the built in camera on the computer which inverts all images but there's no writing so it doesn't matter. It's a a little blurry is all.

The pic with 2 OPKs is the OPK from yesterday around 2PM and the one below is from just now!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:
I'm really excited because it came up straight away and as you can see, it's way darker than my +opks from last month. The series you see with two ghost lines in the middle somewhere.

Thank you AC, it was worth waiting for! I knew it was doing something. I guess these cramps have been heralding O???

Not sure if it's going to get any darker, will test again around 5 after my lesson.
Would come when I've got a chuff full of cream!
I'm going to have a bath and try and rinse her out. BD with DH later tonight and cross all our crossables. AND hope that some of Sunday's swimmers survived. Doubtful if O day is tomorrow though. 
Happy to see such a strong line though.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 252.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4









Photo 253.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Katy78

Yay *Coconuts* :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:.
Looks like you'll be ovulating in 24 - 36 hrs which should give you time to introduce fresh :spermy: to the egg. :thumbup:
AFM, I'm enjoying my 'no more AF - not fertile yet' phase. This afternoon my OH is making pizza, we'll have cocktails and some BD later :).


----------



## Coconuts

Good days all round Katy :pizza:


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats coconuts! 

I'm super sleepy today. I found some tiny bumps on my cervix last night, and kept myself awake with worry. I'm hoping they're nabothian cysts and will just go away. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Coconuts

Eeek Lolo, I worry myself sick I've got all sorts of terrible diseases and nothing ever comes of it, it's probably related to hormone levels. Make a note of it and see if you have the same thing next month if you don't get that BFP first. Make a note if they disappear too which I'm sure they will. I thought the exact same thing last month around O actually, what ever I thought I felt soon went and I think I felt it again this month around O too but things change in there so much I wouldn't worry. Like I said, hormones babe.

PS, just did another OPK and it's darker!!!!!!


----------



## artsiekat

Thanks for all the well wishes, girls! I'm feeling pretty good, considering. Somehow I feel I have a chance things could turn out perfect and I shouldn't put too much stock in these early ultrasounds, especially with my tilted uterus. I will have hope that baby is still growing. Perhaps I'm setting myself up for more grief, but only time will tell.

Coco - so glad you finally got a positive OPK! I bet you're over the moon that your body is actually doing what it's supposed to!

Katy - Pizza and cocktails sounds awesome. I kinda wish I could down a whole bottle of wine! I guess it was a bad habit to make alcohol my go-to stress reliever anyway, right? Pfft.. who am I kidding? :haha:

Lolo - Hope the bumps go away. Most likely their nothing to worry about. Our cervix is always doing crazy thing!


----------



## Coconuts

Artsiekat said:

> Coco - so glad you finally got a positive OPK! I bet you're over the moon that your body is actually doing what it's supposed to!

That is exactly right! We're hitting the sack tonight in hopes that eggy does in deed make a break for it. I was kind of OK with this turning into an annov cycle but I'm just so happy my hormones are finally coming good. If BFP doesn't swing my way I'm hoping for an AC hat trick with a lengthened LP.
Glad to see your mood is lifted and you're feeling a little more hopeful. Sending you growth spurt vibes hun. :hugs: When's the next u/s? Friday?


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - I see the midwife next Wednesday, then I guess we'll make an US appt. then. I'm perfectly fine with waiting as long as possible to do the next US. No sign of bleeding or cramping. Either I will before my next US or I won't. These frequent early ultrasounds are just stressing me out.


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> Coco - I see the midwife next Wednesday, then I guess we'll make an US appt. then. I'm perfectly fine with waiting as long as possible to do the next US. No sign of bleeding or cramping. Either I will before my next US or I won't. These frequent early ultrasounds are just stressing me out.

I think thats part of the reason that the UK does not scan till 12 weeks chuck. Money will be a factor, but unless you start bleeding here, you have to wait till 12 weeks.

Fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## artsiekat

twilliamssbt said:


> artsiekat said:
> 
> 
> Coco - I see the midwife next Wednesday, then I guess we'll make an US appt. then. I'm perfectly fine with waiting as long as possible to do the next US. No sign of bleeding or cramping. Either I will before my next US or I won't. These frequent early ultrasounds are just stressing me out.
> 
> I think thats part of the reason that the UK does not scan till 12 weeks chuck. Money will be a factor, but unless you start bleeding here, you have to wait till 12 weeks.
> 
> Fingers are crossed for you xClick to expand...

Thanks! :) I think the 12 week scans are a good idea. They usually only do them here at 12 weeks, but my OB wanted to do an early one to make sure it was in the uterus because of my previous ectopic.

The first one was fine in the right spot and everything and my OB said I didn't really need another unless I really wanted it and I said no, I would wait. I was a little surprised the midwife wanted to do one when I went for my 8 week appt., but whatever. Now I wish I hadn't of done it. Could have just waited for my 12 weeks like a normal pregnancy and if I had bleeding or cramping, I would have worried. I still have no cramping or bleeding as of yet.

Just holding out hope that a later ultrasound will show more. I've read tons of stories about women with tilted uteri(is that the plural version?) who haven't seen anything, much less a heartbeat until 11 weeks. My OB told me during my ectopic that I have a very tilted uterus. The ultrasound tech hasn't mentioned it this time around, but I asked the tech during my ectopic ultrasound and she agreed it was tilted. So, yeah, just gonna wait it out. With hope. :)


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artsiekat said:
> 
> 
> Coco - I see the midwife next Wednesday, then I guess we'll make an US appt. then. I'm perfectly fine with waiting as long as possible to do the next US. No sign of bleeding or cramping. Either I will before my next US or I won't. These frequent early ultrasounds are just stressing me out.
> 
> I think thats part of the reason that the UK does not scan till 12 weeks chuck. Money will be a factor, but unless you start bleeding here, you have to wait till 12 weeks.
> 
> Fingers are crossed for you xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :) I think the 12 week scans are a good idea. They usually only do them here at 12 weeks, but my OB wanted to do an early one to make sure it was in the uterus because of my previous ectopic.
> 
> The first one was fine in the right spot and everything and my OB said I didn't really need another unless I really wanted it and I said no, I would wait. I was a little surprised the midwife wanted to do one when I went for my 8 week appt., but whatever. Now I wish I hadn't of done it. Could have just waited for my 12 weeks like a normal pregnancy and if I had bleeding or cramping, I would have worried. I still have no cramping or bleeding as of yet.
> 
> Just holding out hope that a later ultrasound will show more. I've read tons of stories about women with tilted uteri(is that the plural version?) who haven't seen anything, much less a heartbeat until 11 weeks. My OB told me during my ectopic that I have a very tilted uterus. The ultrasound tech hasn't mentioned it this time around, but I asked the tech during my ectopic ultrasound and she agreed it was tilted. So, yeah, just gonna wait it out. With hope. :)Click to expand...

I think with a previous ectopic, a scan to confirm location early on was definately a good decision.

Am a bit surprised by midwifes decision to rescan though. Have seen so many threads in first trimester where too many early scans have caused so much worry and stress just to go on to a later scan and be fine. Even the amount of people who have HCG blood levels done, the amount of worry about whether its doubling quickly enough etc etc seems to put so much extra worry and stress onto people.

Sometimes it is better to just wait without knowing whats going on, as hard as that can be. 

You sound in the right frame of mind chuck, positive but with a slight wariness, look after yourself for the next few weeks and get hubby to give you some pampering :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Felt cervix again and already today the bumps feel nearly gone. Maybe its just something i get during af. I dont normally check my cervix during af, and I wont go into why I DID, but I think all is ok.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Stay positive, artsiekat! Sending you lots of healthy baby vibes!


----------



## sadie

Hey katy and coco! catch the egg!

Artsie, im sending positive vibe your way. You have the right attitude!

Coco, what are u takung lessons in?

I got my pos opk at 9:30 pm (last night it was negativo) ans had O pains throughout the day... Even now). I often wonder if this positive is the end of my O. Like maybe i Oed today. Hope not.

IUI is tomorrow morning, im hoping my temp doest spike tmrw.


----------



## Katy78

*artsiekat*, I love your positive attitude. Yes, there's still a chance for your baby as it grew from your last appointment.
We have first pregnancy appointments/US from 8 - 10 weeks in Slovenia. Can be even sooner but I wouldn't want to have my appointment too soon either. I bet it can be really stressful if you don't see a heartbeat because the baby is still too small. 
*LoloShells*, good to hear your bumps are subsiding.
*Coconuts*, I hope 'mission: BD' was successful.
*sadie*, FX'ed for your IUI today.
AFM, the afternoon was lovely but we didn't get to BD. Too bad but we'll make up for it today.
Still relaxing in my non-fertile phase.


----------



## Coconuts

*Lolo*, told you, it's all down to those naughty hormones. Don't worry about it anymore. Phew.

*Artsie*, what a fab attitude. I was think about this tilted uterus business and it's probably the angle throwing things off, who knows, you're first scan didn't match with your conception date did it? Was baby measuring smaller or bigger then? I guess it doesn't matter. The doc's might find it harder to measure when there's different angles to consider, or am I way off. Don't forget that even with a near full term baby, doc's tell you what the birth weight is likely to be, scare Mum with a 'big' baby for example and it comes out exactly average or even on the small side. At such early pregnancy, such a lot is going on in there, baby'll catch up I'm sure. If most women don't have such early scans, what is this based on. I'm guessing plenty of women who go in at 12 weeks measuring perfectly might have had little little 'uns if they'd have scanned before too, but they didn't so we'll never know. Stranger things have happened Artsie. Stay stong and positive like it sounds like you are at the moment. :hugs:

*Katy*, the pressure of not HAVING to BD makes non-fertile phase enjoyable! Hope you get some fun tonight.

*Sadie*, I'm not taking lessons, I'm giving them :amartass: We have a part of the house we use as a small English School, it's one year old this month :cake: and business is not booming but slowly picking up. Both DH and I teach English. DH also teaches Italian to foreigners. And we do translations!

AFM another dark OPK with FMU this morning. Going to keep testing today to see when the surge finishes. DH and I DTD last night :sex: so we're now covered again :happydance: Hoping for a rise tomorrow.


----------



## sadie

Woohoo Coco! Have fun! 
I teach italian and english here, and will teach only english when i get over there for good!
Have a great day veryone!


----------



## Katy78

Getting ready for IUI, *sadie*?
:dust:


----------



## Coconuts

*Sadie*, two English teachers!! We're everywhere.
When are you planning on moving over to Italy for good? To Rome or have you got your eye on some other neck of the woods?
From the look of your chart IUI was today! Looking good. If we both get O day today we'll be 2WW buddies. :hugs: (This cycle for me has been so long, you started your last 2WW on my CD2!) Are you feeling good about this cycle?


----------



## ebelle

artsiekat, love that you have this positive attitude. its good to stop worrying and think happy thoughts.

sadie, good luck with that IUI! hope this is the one :)

coconuts, glad u got bding in during positive opk. guess i'll be slightly ahead of you this cycle, so cant egg you on to test early


----------



## Coconuts

ebelle said:


> coconuts, glad u got bding in during positive opk. guess i'll be slightly ahead of you this cycle, so cant egg you on to test early

Ha! Thank God! Naughty Ebelle. You were quite a little temptress last time. Too bad AF came before I could think about stick dipping. Have no fear, I'll be egging you on when you hit 10DPO. I don't normally advocate such early testing but I know you love it so much, I'll be rooting for you. Come on Bump buddy.


----------



## sadie

Thanks Girls!!

It sounds like we are all headed in the right direction and at the right time. i feel good about all of our situations. Sticky beans all around!

So, yes I had my IUI this morning. it was a piece of cake, definitely felt like a Pap. O pains on the left yesterday and today on the right. (on monday the left was at 34 and the right at 19mm)

post wash 88% motility and 35 mil....

All i can do now is wait.. We have dtd a few times also and will do so tonight, as well.
Also, we froze a sample and they divided it into two for us so we have two more tries. 

FX everyone!


Yeah Coco! TWW buddies would be fun!


----------



## Coconuts

Wow *Sadie*, motility and count look really good, I have no idea what's average though. Great news about safety sperm but you won't need it, this could be the one!
Let's hope we get a nice bit rise on our charts tomorrow, I'm almost worried after all the fuss with the OPK egg won't have hatched, I'm such a worry wart thanks to this long ball ache of a cycle. 
GL for your temps tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Thanks Coco and you too! i will be stalking your chart!! xo


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hey ladies, today I got my BFP! Best birthday present ever :)

GL to you all:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Hi :hi: Uniquebeauty. *Congratulations*. I hope we're not too far behind you!


----------



## twilliamssbt

UniqueBeauty said:


> Hey ladies, today I got my BFP! Best birthday present ever :)
> 
> GL to you all:hugs:

Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Katy78

Congrats, *UniqueBeauty*.
I wish you and your sticky bean peaceful 8 months together.


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, UniqueBeauty!

Good luck to everyone else, hope we get a blizzard of bfps this month!


----------



## Katy78

It's Friday and I'm heading home :happydance:.
Have a nice, stress-free weekend, girls (as much as possible).


----------



## Coconuts

you too Katy! Cue silence on the forum......
*tumble weed*


----------



## artsiekat

Congrats, UniqueBeauty! Very excited and happy for you!


----------



## sadie

Hey coco. I see your temp has gone up a bit.... Is there significance in it? Hope so. I went up today so at least i know the IUI timing was right.....


----------



## Coconuts

Yes, I saw you chart Sadie, looks like you got great timing with the IUI. Full steam ahead on the hope express!

I faffed around with my temps for tomorrow, I put in another small temp rise, like the same again and I got full cross hairs for Wednesday from FF putting me at 2DPO today. My temps seem awfully low still but maybe it's a slow rise. Ebelle got me thinking that after waiting to O for so long I might have quite a bit of estrogen in my system and this is cooling while the new progesterone is building and warming so bringing the overall temp down a bit? :shrug: We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm so bored! Think I'll go back to bed:)


----------



## ebelle

congrats uniquebeauty, happy and healthy 9 months !

coconuts, i think ac is definitely messing with our temps cos mime have never been this low post o

sadie, how is the tww so far?


----------



## ebelle

lol loloshells, sleep is good!


----------



## artsiekat

I'm right there with you, Lolo! Bed sounds nice, I just don't have the energy to to do anything today!


----------



## LoloShells

I love sleep! Well I've had a nap and now I have a ton of cleaning to do.
Speaking of temps, I still haven't had a single one go below coverline since last ovulation.


----------



## sadie

Hey ebelle!
So far, so good! I am 1 day past IUI! Woo hoo!
How are things on your end?


----------



## jensengirl

Hey ladies just stalking...looking for all of you to get bfp's soon!!! Wanted you to know im thinking of yas:) artsie ill be praying your next ultrasound is okay and you can have some peace.


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, I think my temps are all in a slightly higher range than last cycle but who knows. I think it's normal for your temp range to change slightly from cycle to cycle, especially around changes of seasons and stuff. I wouldn't think twice about your last cover line. Wait for this next one, it'll probably be lower.
Now get off BnB and go do you cleaning! :winkwink:


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> Now get off BnB and go do you cleaning! :winkwink:

lol, now you sound like my husband :haha:


----------



## LoloShells

I invented a new Halloween cookie today, and I must say it's pretty yummy. It passed the DH test so it can't be all bad, lol. He is so picky.

Now I just have to name them.... hmmm....


----------



## Coconuts

How about Halloween Cookies?????? You're so handy in the kitchen! Pics please.

AFM, here's a little something re-posted from my journal this morning.....

*CD: 31
Chill Out Phase: Day 3
3DPO!*

:yipee:
We have cross hairs!
Pictures speak louder than words!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot 2011-09-24 08-02-44.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LoloShells

Yay! Crosshairs! Youre in the tww!
I'm still a week from getting there, I'm gonna go nuts, lol. I cleaned the entire house today. Put up more Halloween decorations. Changed my nail polish for the third time this week, lol. Now what? I have a couple felt/button bouquets I'm supposed to make but I'm having a hard time getting motivated to do that. I made a few flowers last week but haven't touched them since. Good thing the wedding isnt until November, lol.

https://img845.imageshack.us/img845/2871/imag0222go.jpg

https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5707/imag0224pp.jpg



My cookies dont LOOK very nice, this time. Next time I'll add the candy corn later in the cooking process. They mostly melted and dont look like candy corn anymore, lol. It was a trial run. I was thinking I could call them Halloween Spookies.

https://img14.imageshack.us/img14/1804/imag0219ik.jpg


----------



## Coconuts

They look yummy to me! Isn't Halloween October 31st? Why so early with the halloween decs?


----------



## Coconuts

Oh forgot, those flowers are *amazing*, you're so crafty!!!!!! You and artsiekat could have some great crafty days together, shame you're not neighbours in real life, you could go into business or something, selling on etsy or whatever....


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> They look yummy to me! Isn't Halloween October 31st? Why so early with the halloween decs?

Well we're only a week from October, and I figure if the stores can be stocked full of Halloween stuff, then I can cover the front of my house in it! Haha, no really it's because Halloween is our favorite Holiday so we drag it out as long as possible! lol We even plan our costumes years in advance! Wow that makes us sound a little crazy huh? haha We always go as "couples" and we take turns picking each year. Last year we went as King Leonidas and Queen Gorgo from the movie 300. (His pick) This year is my pick, and I had originally wanted to go as Sweeney Todd and Mrs Lovett, but I put off the costume making for too long. So were going as Marvel Comic characters, I'll be Thor (a very girly scantily clad Thor, lol) and he will be the Punisher. Easy Peazy. We always make the majority of our costumes. Or at least piece them together. Never store bought.

Not sure if any of you outside the US know anything about the show True Blood, but the year before last we went as Bill Compton and Sookie Stackhouse. lol

HALLOWEEN 2008 (cowboy and saloon girl- wow my hair was short!)
https://img836.imageshack.us/img836/3605/halloween218.jpg

HALLOWEEN 2009 (Bill and Sookie)
https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/8251/13767126001702527813752.jpg



HALLOWEEN 2010 (Leonidas and Queen)
https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/7742/34399165779453439974100.jpg

https://img8.imageshack.us/img8/3156/34399165779450106641100.jpg


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> Oh forgot, those flowers are *amazing*, you're so crafty!!!!!! You and artsiekat could have some great crafty days together, shame you're not neighbours in real life, you could go into business or something, selling on etsy or whatever....

Thank you! I do have a crafty bone... I have to always have SOME kind of project in the works. 

Man I would love a crafty neighbor friend! DH would go mad, but I would be in crafty heaven! Someone do be in cahoots with, behind a sewing machine or glue gun!


----------



## Coconuts

HA! Those pics are classic! You guys look amazing. Now we're in our house I'd like to have a Halloween fancy dress party and DH and I thought about getting together a King and Queen of Hearts costume from Alice and Wonderland. I was thinking that if we get all the stuff we can wear it for carnival in January too. Thanks for the reminder, will get some invites out soon to give people plenty of time to get their thinking caps on!


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks! :)

My sister (my crafty counter part) and her fiance were the queen of hearts, and the mad hatter last year. The hatter costume she made was AMAZING, she captured every detail. I'll see if I can find a pic :)


----------



## sadie

Great news Coco!!! I am one day behind you! FXFXFX


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks Sadie, 2WWers together. Ebelle is 2 days ahead of me, anyone else just O'd. I think we're the straglers of Sept buns. In fact, I won't be testing until at least Oct 1st but that's only 10DPO and I'd like to wait for 12. Whenever I test, a BFP will be in October now so we're all out for Sept buns but could be the first ones in on October buns if we all get our wish!


----------



## citymouse

Go 2ww'ers! :dust:

Loloshells, love your crafts and costumes! I am the worst at Halloween costumes. They either crash and burn or are tremendously uncomfortable or are decent but totally un-sexy, so I'm completely out of place at parties. A couple of years ago I went to a party dressed as a nun and I swear some people thought I was just a nun hanging out at a Halloween party. :rofl: 

If I dress up this year I'll probably steal an idea from a few years ago and be a farmer. Somebody posted a picture of me in that costume on Facebook and I was like, Wow, I don't remember that AT ALL. Then again, it was at our "Hallowine" party so I have a good reason not to remember. Several glasses of good reasons!


----------



## babyliciouss

Hi

I am new to BNB. I want to have a ttc first buddy


----------



## Coconuts

How about 20! :hi: Hi Babylicious, you've found a great thread here. It's like one bit TTC party. Come on in a mingle :wine: don't worry, it's non alcoholic.

So tell us all about yourself. How long have you and DH (darling husband) or OH (other half) been on the TTC train? Are you charting?


----------



## sadie

I'm guilty. I had wine tonight.... Last night too. I dont know if i will ever give it up completely?!?!?


----------



## sadie

Love your new signature coconuts!


----------



## Coconuts

You noticed!!!!! I find it so hard to keep of track of who's where in their cycle if a post isn't right there in front of me with info in the sig. This way I can keep track of my 2WW buddies. :hugs:
Don't feel guilty about the wine. :wine: I think it's all the Italian-ness rubbing off on you. :wine::pizza::icecream: A little tot now and again won't do any harm I'm sure. If that wasn't true there would be no healthy babies ever born in the med, ever!
Chart looking good Sadie, definitely looking post O, should get your cross hairs tomorrow!
:dust:


----------



## artsiekat

Welcome, babyliciouss! :)

I totally wish I had a crafty friend and neighbor. All my friends right now think I have way too many hobbies and am insane. Ah well, they're probably right. :)

Excited about you ladies two week wait! I want to see some BFP's!


----------



## Coconuts

And us!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Artsie, I have friends who always want to "stitch & bitch" but they don't actually do any crafts so they just bring magazines to cut pictures out of. It's always perplexing to me. :rofl: Audiobooks and my dog are my main crafting companions!


----------



## Katy78

Wow, we have quite a few 2WW ladies here at the moment. Congrats on your temps going up like they should :thumbup:.
*ebelle*, *Coconuts* and *sadie*, what is done, is done. I hope you all have tiny babies to be in your bellies right now.

*LoloShells*, your cookies look yummy. How about naming them Halloween sticky beanies? :winkwink: And costumes are great. Flowers too. Where do you get your ideas? 
We're not into Halloween really though it's been getting popular over the last few years. We have something like Halloween in February to 'shoo the winter away'. Maybe something like that should be done to make AF stay away... :winkwink:

*Babylicious*, welcome to our group. We're a great bunch of TTC and pregnant ladies sticking around and supporting each other in our mission: :baby:. It sure makes waiting easier together.


----------



## Coconuts

Katy you're so right. I like the idea of a shoo AF away party but I'm not waiting until Feb! In fact I think we all already have one every CD1 with all the wine and soft cheese and sushi. Pack it up and don't come back AF!


----------



## LoloShells

Katy78 said:


> Wow, we have quite a few 2WW ladies here at the moment. Congrats on your temps going up like they should :thumbup:.
> *ebelle*, *Coconuts* and *sadie*, what is done, is done. I hope you all have tiny babies to be in your bellies right now.
> 
> *LoloShells*, your cookies look yummy. How about naming them Halloween sticky beanies? :winkwink: And costumes are great. Flowers too. Where do you get your ideas?
> We're not into Halloween really though it's been getting popular over the last few years. We have something like Halloween in February to 'shoo the winter away'. Maybe something like that should be done to make AF stay away... :winkwink:
> 
> *Babylicious*, welcome to our group. We're a great bunch of TTC and pregnant ladies sticking around and supporting each other in our mission: :baby:. It sure makes waiting easier together.

I dunno really, inspiration usually sprouts from other things. I see something and think oh that would be great if I added this, or did it this way instead. I made my daughter a felt bouquet for our wedding so she could always have it, plus it was just adorable and girly. Now it seems pretty popular. Making these 2 for my best friends sisters wedding.

I should really be sleeping. Day 10 tomorrow. Slowly but surely....


----------



## Katy78

Here's an interesting link for all of you POAS addicts (you know who you are :winkwink:).
https://www.peeonastick.com/


----------



## ebelle

Katy78 said:


> Here's an interesting link for all of you POAS addicts (you know who you are :winkwink:).
> https://www.peeonastick.com/

Who me? Never! Lol :haha:

i think after 6 cycles of trying I have finally stopped going nuts. Some symptom spotting this cycle, but no craziness yet. And nope, i havent poas. Think i may really wait til 10 or 11 dpo this time.


----------



## Coconuts

Did you say OR 11. Ok, where is the real Ebelle, what have you done with her. I thought it was 10DPO or die!


----------



## LoloShells

Ugh! I'm horrible. I cannot stop drinking tea. Even as I sit here ready to pee my pants because its acting like a diuretic I'm like mmmm gimme more. I know its bad but I have a huge thing of tea a few times a week. Along with diet sodas. I wish i liked water more :(


----------



## artsiekat

LoloShells said:


> Ugh! I'm horrible. I cannot stop drinking tea. Even as I sit here ready to pee my pants because its acting like a diuretic I'm like mmmm gimme more. I know its bad but I have a huge thing of tea a few times a week. Along with diet sodas. I wish i liked water more :(

:haha: I used to do that with tea, too. I'd make a big pot of it at a time.


----------



## Katy78

Hi, my name is Katy and I'm a tea-a-holic.
I love tea. But as too much caffeine is said to be bad for conception, I stopped drinking it when starting TTC. I used to drink 3 cups a day. I switched to rooibos.
But as I wasn't pregnant after 6 months, I started drinking one cup a day again and I still do. I have low blood pressure and it helps me temporarily at least. Well, caffeine is ok if you don't drink too much (and there's less of it in tea than in coffee). I suppose a litre of tea in one night would be too much now. I used to drink that much when pulling an all-nighter studying before an exam. Didn't do much good. I got too jumpy to study or to sleep so I ended up reading a book for the rest of the night :rofl:.

I used my first OPK and it was white, same as last cycle. I'm expecting a light line today. You better be there :growlmad:.


----------



## Coconuts

Funny, I heard that there's more caffeine in tea than coffee! I'm talking about English / black tea here though.
Either way, I heard that caffeine was bad for TTC so I went down to just one espresso in the morning for a while and this month after AF arrived I cut it out completely. Argh the headaches! I'm now caffeine free. I have a decaf cappuccino Saturday mornings and fruit teas for the rest of the day. It getting cooler now so hot chocolate with dark coco powder is starting to make an appearance now. Mmmmmmmmmm.

I miss coffee :cry:


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, I'm talking about black tea, too.
I found caffeine content ranges for tea and coffee on the internet.
I don't think we should worry about caffeine too much. Enjoy your coffee/tea, just don't drink a pot a day, ok? :winkwink:

_in miligrams

Brewed tea

Black tea, 8 oz (240 mL) 40-120 
Black tea, decaffeinated, 8 oz (240 mL) 2-10 
Starbucks Tazo Chai Tea Latte, 16 oz (480 mL) 100 
Stash Premium Green, 6 oz (180 mL) 26 

Iced Tea 

AriZona Green Tea, 16 oz (480 mL) 15 
Generic instant mix, unsweetened, 1 tsp (5 mL) 27 
Generic instant mix, decaffeinated, unsweetened, 1 tsp (5 mL) 1 
Lipton Brisk Lemon Iced Tea, 12 oz (355 mL) 7 
Nestea Iced Tea, 12 oz (355 mL) 26 
Snapple Plain Unsweetened, 16 oz (480 mL) 18 

Coffee

Dunkin' Donuts, brewed, 16 oz (480 mL) 143-206 
Generic brewed, 8 oz (240 mL) 95-200 
Generic brewed, decaffeinated, 8 oz (240 mL) 2-12 
Generic instant, 8 oz (240 mL) 27-173 
Generic instant, decaffeinated, 8 oz (240 mL) 2-12 
Starbucks Espresso, 1 oz (30 mL) 58-75 
Starbucks Vanilla Latte, 16 oz (480 mL) 150 _


----------



## twilliamssbt

tea has other problems besides caffeine, tea contains tannins which unfortunately stop Haemoglobin from taking up as much iron as they should, in pregnancy this is a problem because you really don't want to be anaemic with 50% extra blood flowing through your system.

Luckily I am a coffee girl and decaf satisfies my tastebuds enough. I also have the odd fruit tea. x


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, I know what you mean.
Tannin has antioxidant qualities which is good but it can interfere with blood iron levels.
That's why I make sure that I remove the tea bag/leaves after 3 to 4 min. If I forget to do that in time (happens sometimes), I make a new cup of tea.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean.
> Tannin has antioxidant qualities which is good but it can interfere with blood iron levels.
> That's why I make sure that I remove the tea bag/leaves after 3 to 4 min. If I forget to do that in time (happens sometimes), I make a new cup of tea.

You have great self control Katy, my inlaws brew a pot of tea for at least 10 minutes before they pour into cups.

I used to drink it as a kid, but stopped after a tummy bug, it kept making me sick, hence the switch to coffee.

I allow myself a treat every week or so, can have 1 cup a day, but don't, starbucks creme brulee macchiato is divine xx


----------



## Coconuts

Can you believe it, of all the black teas and coffee (with caffeine) Espresso comes in the lowest (going by the highest figures since I liked my tea and coffee strong! Thought it was more off a caffeine bomb than that. I'll go easy on DH now since he's a big espresso drinker. 2-3 a day. That's just like one cup of Brew a day! :yipee: Thanks Katy.

I didn't know that about the tannin. Very interesting. Tannin and antioxidents are in red wine too so maybe we should add some Guiness into the Indulgence / Wine phase to replenish the lost iron :winkwink:


----------



## ebelle

Coconuts said:


> Did you say OR 11. Ok, where is the real Ebelle, what have you done with her. I thought it was 10DPO or die!

haha, its only just because my BFF is bringing 10 miu tests for me on Thursday night, so figured I should test on Friday morning.

I might not be able to wait that long tho, tempted to test tomorrow morning (9dpo)


----------



## ebelle

i dont drink coffee at all, don't like the taste, but i do drink quite a bit of tea. I love ice lemon tea, ice milk tea, ice green tea etc.

Ever since TTC, I've switched to drinking water. I try to drink at least 1 litre a day, more if I can.

In other news, my breasts have gone up a cup, as per normal pre AF sizing. Tender, but not painful. My skin has also started breaking out (this cycle is the first time in 6 cycles) and last night, I dreamt I was pregnant with TWINS!

Anyway, hoping I can hold out til Friday to test. Wish me luck!


----------



## LoloShells

I have no idea what kind of tea I'm drinking, lol. There's a burger joint next to my office where they just have a big container of brewed tea. I get the 32 oz cup, and then pour in the ice and Equal (sweetener). I do this 2-3 times a week. At home I have diet soda and ginger ale. I think i could give up the diet sodas if i can keep my ginger ale. But no tea.... That may prove difficult.


----------



## citymouse

I went to half-caf coffee while ttc and then decaf after the bfp. Had awful headaches at first, but after a while, I acclimated. Then after a few weeks, I stopped drinking decaf, too. I just wasn't interested... Like my body knew there was no point, lol.

Fx'd for the 2wwers! Getting close!


----------



## artsiekat

I drink green tea, when I drink it. But not a pot a day, anymore. I was cutting down on my espressos to 2-3 times a week only, but since the stressful news, I've started my espresso in the morning habit. But I always knew it had less caffeine than a cup of coffee, so I haven't really been worried.

I did stop drinking caffeine altogether during the TWW last time because I had read that studies are showing caffeine can work like a sedative on the muscles of the fallopian tubes. But I doubt one cup a day would do that, though.

Ebelle - I've been breaking out this whole pregnancy, like a teenager and it doesn't appear to want to stop anytime soon!

More symptoms that I've been having - My breasts went up a cup size, which bad, because they're already huge! :haha: The soreness comes and goes now and isn't as painful anymore.

Lots and lots of discharge, I've been wearing a panty liner because I've gotten sick of soaking my panties.  And yesterday, for the first time, really, I had some serious nausea. 

So I don't know what to think about all that, except that I have no bleeding and no cramps yet, a week and a half after my last ultrasound. I'm still very hopeful.


----------



## LoloShells

I was going to use egg whites last night to bd, but chickened out (pardon the pun) at the last second. I had the egg cracked and in an applicator and everything, lol. I'm going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - haha! Is there any risk of salmonella from the raw eggs? I've heard that if you wash the eggshells before you crack them that that greatly reduces any contamination risk.

Have you tried mucinex? I was using that when I got my BFP and got lots of EWCM.


----------



## citymouse

I used Mucinex, too! Not sure how much difference it made because I always noticed EWCM, just never paid attention to how much or little there was. But that was the cycle that worked for me. 

What's interesting is that I'm consistently measuring 4 days ahead of when I thought I ov'd/conceived. I wonder what that means in terms of when my ovulation was? I never really paid close attention because I always had physical symptoms around the date. Now I wonder if I ov'd earlier than I think (thought?) I did. 

Fingers and all crossables crossed for you, Artsie. When's your next appointment?


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah I rubbed that baby down with alcohol before i cracked it lol. I tried mucinex one cycle but it didnt do anything and the pills tasted horrible so I stopped. I've been taking a LOT of epo and I should ovulate in 2 days, and its still just creamy. :(


----------



## Coconuts

hey *lolo*, I saw somewhere on the internet about using real egg white and like Artsie, I also saw lots of people talking about the salmonella risk. I agree with Artsie that it's the shell that carries most bacteria. What stopped you from going for it???????
I thought about it too since pre-seed's so expensive but after that big glob of EWCM this month I don't think I'll bother with anything. Mother nature's doing fine with a little push from AC.

Citymouse. I can't believe your ticker! 14 weeks....... You're in your second trimester. Can you breathe a little easier now?

*Artsie*, things are looking great. We've all had our heart in our mouths waiting for the good news. Do you have another scan tomorrow? I think I'm wrong there. Great news about continued symptoms and nothing from AF! Sounds like LO's had a growth spurt. Think of you :hugs:

AFM, tomorrow begins the last phase of my cycle. Mad phase. It crept in a little early this month since I caught myself inspecting my knickers today. :dohh: I DO NOT want to see IB. I thought I had that last month and it was early AF :cry: It's scared me a bit so any spotting is going to shake my confidence greatly. 
Symptoms wise it's all settled down, before and for a couple of days after O I was having very mild cramps. Tender bbs too. I'm not linking this to a BFP, just noting the changes in my body throughout my cycle. 6DPO today and all's quiet on the western front. *twiddles thumbs* *visualizes eggy implanting*
(I've started wishing on eyelashes and shooting starts etc. - Say hello to crazy! :tease:)


----------



## Coconuts

ARGH just noticed on my ticker FF has added another bit on to include day 40!!!!!! Monster cycle.


----------



## citymouse

Coconuts said:


> Citymouse. I can't believe your ticker! 14 weeks....... You're in your second trimester. Can you breathe a little easier now?

Yes, in general I'm not always feeling like something was creeping around the corner to get me like I did up to about 9 weeks. The time is actually starting to go quickly now. I keep thinking I feel movements--little zaps that feel like a tiny electric current. We'll see! 


Coconuts said:


> Symptoms wise it's all settled down, before and for a couple of days after O I was having very mild cramps. Tender bbs too. I'm not linking this to a BFP, just noting the changes in my body throughout my cycle. 6DPO today and all's quiet on the western front. *twiddles thumbs* *visualizes eggy implanting*
> (I've started wishing on eyelashes and shooting starts etc. - Say hello to crazy! :tease:)

I always catch my clocks on "make a wish" numbers--12:34 or 1:23 or 2:34 or 3:33 etc. I'll start using my wishes for you ladies and all of your bfps! 

I also seem to catch the clock a lot on 10:26--my wedding anniversary--and I always try to think something sweet about my marriage when that happens. 

But the wish numbers are now delegated to babymaking!


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts, yes im worried about the risk of infection. But i disinfected the shell so that should help reduce that risk. I don't know why I chickened out, I just couldnt do it. :( but i really believe my lack of ewcm is severely hurting my chances so I'm going to give it another go tomorrow. I've used preseed, while its nice and slippery, it has zero stretch. I'm going to try to start drinking more water cuz i think I'm very dehydrated and have been for a long time due to horrible things I've done to my body. I'm ready to turn it around though.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - dehydration could cause less EWCM! Good luck, I hope you see some. I think the EPO started working for me after the second cycle. Alcohol on the eggshell sounds good, too. I'd be interested to see if what it's like if you try it!

I have my midwife appt tomorrow, but no ultrasound. Not sure when that will be, probably this week if I can get in.

I fear I might have spoke too soon, shortly after I posted that I checked my cervix and found the tiniest bit of blood up there. I have noticed a bump on my cervix this last week that's usually not there, so maybe it's a cyst or polyp or whatever that is irritated? I've never had one of those, so I have no idea what it is and I haven't wanted to pull out the speculum to check.

I put on a panty liner for the impending blood and I keep feeling a gushing down there, like I suddenly started bleeding (That's been totally normal this week), so I run to the bathroom and no blood. So whatever that blood is up by my cervix it's not coming down yet. We will see, I'm trying not to think about it. In fact, I'm considering a deep clean of the apartment just to keep my mind off it and it's already pretty clean in here. I usually have hubby for lunch, but he had a meeting, so I'm all on my own with no one to soothe my craziness! I feel so whiny right now! :haha:


----------



## LoloShells

I think spotting in the first tri is pretty typical, so I wouldn't worry yourself. Especially since you had to go poking around to find it!


----------



## Coconuts

100% what Lolo said.


----------



## artsiekat

You girls are right. I need to stop poking around for it, too. It will come if it comes! So glad you have you all to talk to.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and I would advise against the deep clean. Rest, put your feet up. :)


----------



## citymouse

Yes, what Lolo said!


----------



## sadie

Hi girls! 
I was so concerned about the caffeine too because my OH drinks 5 espressos a day! I was convinced he had zero sperm, but tests have proven just the opposite!!

Artsie, keep us posted for tomorrow and stop doing the hokey pokey. 

Lolo what does your dr say about using real egg whites? 

I am tying hard to not symptom spot, but its hard. I keep telling myself that its impossible not to be Pregnant, trying to be confident and stress free, but it actually doesnt make a diff. Im going nuts and wish the days would pass quicker!!

Im going to poas on friday, too. Why the heck not??


----------



## LoloShells

I'm not seeing a doctor at the moment but if i was I wouldn't tell them about the egg whites. They're gonna be all over the risk of infection. But I've read a few ladies on here used them with no problem, and its in my Taking Charge of Your Fertility book.


----------



## sadie

I have been very moody today! Almost told off a girl on the subway and have been plain old grouchy! Pinching pains in my lower area too.... Hmmmmm. Am I begin to symptom spot?? Damn.


----------



## ebelle

artsiekat - great to know your pregnancy symptoms are gearing up and what everyone else said, STOP annoying your cervix. Let it rest and relax for 9 months before you go poking around.

Coconuts - you are at the end bit of the cycle now... I think you've held up great this month and I hope this will be the last time you go through your phases cos you're gonna get that :bfp: next week!

sadie - hang tight in there, i think you have a great chance this cycle and I'm keeping my fingers crossed you get your :bfp: asap!

loloshells - did you think about taking EPO? I think it can really help with natural ewcm. I thought about using egg white earlier, but so much talk about infections made me decide to just stick with preseed and EPO.

citymouse - love that your pregnancy is going so well :) any new scans to show us soon?

AFM - 9 dpo for me today and I've managed to hold off POAS. I think I'll still test tomorrow though, cos it's become such a ritual for me. My face is still breaking out, although not as bad as Monday. Breasts don't feel as big as yesterday and temps have been UN-high this cycle. I've not even broken the 36.50 mark, which is really unusual, give how high my temps are normally. Think it's the AC messing with it.

So in preparation for next cycle, I bought a fertility microscope. Has anyone else tried using that and how do you find it? Oh and btw, I bought TCOYF at the bookstore last week. Been slow reading it though.


----------



## LoloShells

Yes ma'am, I'm taking 3000mg of epo and still nothing :( I've tried preseed, and grapefruit juice too.


----------



## ebelle

wow 3000 mg EPO and still no ewcm? what about trying AC (vitex)?


----------



## LoloShells

I haven't done any research on it yet. I'm sure I'll get there if the egg whites don't work though :(


----------



## citymouse

Sadie, sounds promising!

Good luck, ebelle! :dust:


----------



## Katy78

*artsiekat*, yay for symptoms. They would be disappearing if your baby wasn't doing well. So you have a good reason to be optimistic :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:. And what the others said - leave that poor cervix of yours alone.
Looking forward to hearing good news from you.

Raw eggs... I don't know. I just don't thing they belong there. Too messy in my opinion. And salmonella... But if it helps, go ahead.

*LoloShells*, if you're ovulating in a day or so, we're cycle buddies again. I'm on CD14 today but I'm expecting to O on Friday, CD16.
There was a light second line on the OPK yesterday so LH levels are growing, same as last cycle :thumbup:.

*Our 2WW ladies*, getting closer to POAS :thumbup:. Crossing all my crossables (just love this phrase) for every one of you.

*Citymouse*, what does your 14-week tummy look like?


----------



## LoloShells

Alright Katy! Gearing up for another tww :)

Ohhh yes i'd love to see some mini bumps!


----------



## Coconuts

*Sadie*, I tell you why not to test on Friday - It's WAY TOO EARLY! I'm quite a stick pusher *for other people - terrified myself* but at 8DPO even if your preggo, it will most likely be negative and even if there is a line it'll be so faint you'll torture yourself whether it's an evap or not. Can't you wait to Saturday. 10DPO. Give that eggy some time to get those hCG levels up?

*Ebelle* I wouldn't worry about the temps this cycle. They're comfortably above the cover line and I think you're about to rocket into a triphasic chart there. FXD!

My temp took a rise again this morning so today is looking like it's going to be a good day. I've entered the final phase. Mad phase, that included the hated knicker nerves! This long cycle better be worth it ladies. I'm gone near insane with all this never ending waiting. Don't want to test until next Tuesday if I can hold off that long and mother nature doesn't give me a reason no to :af:


----------



## sadie

Thanks citymouse! It seems likemit all could be right this month.

Last night before going to bed, I was having the weirdest sensations. My brain got really lightheaded and there was a tingling feeling (odd, i know), i was restless, couldnt keep my eyes still, couldnt sleep, and my heart was racing. I swore it was from a combination of food that I ate for dinner or from the 15minute massage i got 4 hours earlier.
but, i did wake to a big temp dip and have felt some cramping.... Again, here's to hoping and to also chilling out.... I need to not think about everything.

Coco, I know.... You are right. i wil TRY my hardest to wait until Sunday!!! Im so happy to hear about your temp rise! keep it up girl! BTW, my OH was hear last week and he speaks not a drop of English. It was so helpful that myFS is from Padova! But back at my apt, it was so hard to discuss these things with him, the exams and procedures, etc, bc i justdidnt know the vocab..... Anyway, we survived the week. It was tough.

Have a great day in bell'italia!!!

Everyone else, have a great day wherever youare!!


----------



## Katy78

*sadie*... Could this be your implantation dip?
:dust:


----------



## sadie

Katy, i hope so!!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh my goodness yes yes yes, if anything looks like an implantation dip that's it! If it is, eggys had a couple of days making hormones on 8DPO, you might get lucky with a 10miU (is that right) HPT.
Sod it :test:!
I so hope this is your month Sadie.
I usually find mime is my best friend in difficult language situations. Luckily DH is fluent in English so we don't have too many problems. I know DH is going to be dragged to all doc appointments so if I miss understand he can re explain to me later. I usually get the drift though and I'm really good at guessing too!


----------



## LoloShells

Morning ladies :)

Temp dropped today, so OV looks to be coming on time. Tonight is egg white night. Fx that I don't chicken out, and that I don't get any infections.

Sadie- hope its implantation! I had a dip like that at 7dpo (98.2 dropped to 97.6) two cycles ago and I thought for sure it meant I had implanted. AF was heartbreaking that cycle. I think that's the only af that has made me cry :(


----------



## Coconuts

Oooooh *Lolo*, eggwhite night! GL hun. Let us know how it goes!

*Sadie*, I love the look of that dip. don't worry hun. I'm really hoping this is your month!!!! FXD!

Still nothing to report from 7DPO at Coco's place. All's calm. For now...


----------



## sadie

Implantation dips have never been fully proven either!! Stats on ff arent so great. I think 23% of pos hpt had an implantation dip. Others with the dip resulted in a BFN! we shall see! Staying positive tho! Only good thoughts. 

Thanks Coco!! i just might test.....


----------



## Coconuts

Argh, got the collywobbles for you Sadie. Don't like the FF stats there. Let's just ignore that :ignore:
In that case I take it all back.
Wait woman, wait for 10DPO if you can.
*hangs head in shame* What a bad buddy I am. :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

PS sadie, love the updated sig! :D


----------



## citymouse

Oh, wow, everyone's on the brink of something! Chewing my nails over here!

Ugh, my 14-week belly... here's what it looks like--my non-preg poochy belly forced up and out in a festival of chubby pooch that in no way resembles anything baby-related. I know where my tiny bump is--it's just over my pubic bone, a round little lump of uterus under there. But you can't see it!


----------



## LoloShells

I can't see it cuz theres no pic! :rofl: 

You better believe you ladies will be subjected to weekly photos of my fatness when I get my BFP :)


----------



## citymouse

I've taken a vow--no bump pics for me until I have an actual bump. :nope:

Lolo, regarding your egg, is it a free-range, cage-free hippy-dippy type of egg? I hear they're much less prone to bacteria than factory farmed eggs.


----------



## LoloShells

Nope just your basic white egg :) I've read that the shell is what holds most of the bacteria. So I'm just gonna use a fresh egg, wiped with rubbing alcohol, and try not to let the inside touch the outer shell.


----------



## ebelle

So loloshells, how did egg white go?

sadie, your chart is looking real good.

AFM - tested this morning (10 dpo) and got a nice white :bfn: too early, so not too worried and if it doesn't happen, there's still clomid next month.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## LoloShells

Ebelle, haven't gotten there :) not quite bed time yet. I'm getting ready to go crack the egg and get it to room temp.


----------



## ebelle

hahahaha sorry, i just assume cos its morning time for me, its bed time for you guys.... and actually, who needs to wait til bedtime to BD?

fingers crossed for ya that this is the one!


----------



## LoloShells

Lol, people with small children need to wait until bed time :rofl:

My daughter would never leave us alone long enough while she was awake, and once she's in bed I'm cleaning kitchen, making lunches, folding laundry... Blah blah blah. I can't let myself relax until its all done. :laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing::loo:


----------



## Katy78

When I'm pregnant, I plan on making one photo of my belly every 4 weeks to document the progression. I'll probably have the same dress on every time (it will stretch enough to put on even when I'm far along I think). Can't wait :happydance:. I'm slim so when the baby starts growing I'll be able to see the bump nicely :cloud9:.

*LoloShells*, cycle buddy, how did egg white go? Can't wait to see today's temps as well. I suppose you'll be a couple of days ahead of me as my OPK is still white :growlmad:. But I'll be right behind you, don't worry.

*ebelle*, *Coconuts*, *sadie* - still crossing all my crossables for you guys. For all of us here.
And especially for *artsiekat*. Grow baby, grow. Make your mommy look like this - :holly:.


----------



## Coconuts

*Lolo*, I'm the same, minus daughter of course. I can't go to bed with a messy house. Keeps me awake. I think this might change with a small baby through sheer exhaustion but that's OK.

Boo *Ebelle*, I've posted on your journal. It's not over yet.....

*Sadie*, what's your temp like this morning??????

AFM, nothing new, good temp this morning and I'm now 8 DPO. Spotting was 8 DPO last month so I'm nervous!!!!!!!!!! One day at a time.

:dust:


----------



## sadie

Ooh coconuts! I love your chart! My temp shot back up to close to where yours is. (i use F and converted your chart to F). FX, girl!

Ebelle, morning is my favorite time! Im not a night person and never have the best amount of energy at night! (boring, i guess)

katy, love the photo idea! I can imagine the ype of dress and all! Fun!

lolo, the laundry emoticon is so cute... How'd it go last night? 

Artsiekat and Citymouse, :hi: do you guys make halloween costumes, too? Today i want to get some yarn to start a blanket!!


----------



## Katy78

*sadie*, awesome temp rise :). FX'ed it stays high.


----------



## Coconuts

I agree Sadie, lovely jump up. Let's hope it sticks! Don't go testing too early on me now!!!!! Sunshine and Ebelle both caved at 10DPO and did not get what we want to see. My nerves are bumped up even higher. They're naughty so and so's and will have to test again tomorrow or the day after. No neg before pos HPT for you Sadie, Wait it out and get that big fat dark :bfp:
:dust: 
Just days away from getting your BFP! EEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LoloShells

Morning ladies :) 

Egg whites were.... Interesting. If I use them again, I think i will just put them in after bd, instead of before. I felt like we were making meringue down there. Lol. Today is O day, so what's done is done.


----------



## Coconuts

Congrats on O day Lolo. How do you know? Are you like clockwork CD13? 
Meringue :rofl: sounds interesting!
:dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Im pretty clockwork on OV. Seems to always be cd 13 or 14, and if I go by yesterdays dip, it would appear that today is the day. :)


----------



## sadie

Thanks for the encouragement. I was happy with it too, but I did have something similar during my june cycle.... But not this drastic in either direction. 

Anyway, aside from cramps now and again and a weird head thing the night before my dip, i have no other symptoms. My bbs arent the leastbit sensitive and i keep checking. Whats the point really anyway? Sore bbs are an af symptom too. OK no more thinking about this..... Might even have some vino tonight. Just a glass!!


----------



## LoloShells

Ooh check out todays horoscope. Maybe I should go buy a lottery ticket!

Aquarius Sep 29 2011 
Your fairy godmother is sprinkling special stardust along your path now, Aquarius. A little leprechaun is tossing gold coins your way. The angel on your shoulder is saying a special prayer for you. And four-leaf-clovers are sprouting up wherever you walk. Yes, the force is with you. You are extra lucky today. If there is any special wish you have right now, then make it. If there is some important goal you hope to achieve, then start reaching for it now. The universe is smiling on any endeavors you begin now - so make the most of this very auspicious time. 
--


----------



## citymouse

No, keep all of that energy focused on your ovaries!


----------



## LoloShells

Hehe you're right. Damn.... And I could use millions, too.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - The meringue comment made me laugh. 

Wish I had better news, everybody is so close to testing right now and excited! I have an ultrasound next wednesday, but I did start bleeding yesterday. It came slowly and even now only a little is making it to my panty liner. It's brown blood and I have no cramps, but I'm prepared for the cramps and red blood to start anytime now. 

Well, not completely prepared, if I were, I'd have a bottle of wine in the house.


----------



## citymouse

artsiekat said:


> Wish I had better news, everybody is so close to testing right now and excited! I have an ultrasound next wednesday, but I did start bleeding yesterday. It came slowly and even now only a little is making it to my panty liner. It's brown blood and I have no cramps, but I'm prepared for the cramps and red blood to start anytime now.
> 
> Well, not completely prepared, if I were, I'd have a bottle of wine in the house.

:hugs: I'm sorry, Artsie.


----------



## LoloShells

:( hope all is still well


----------



## Katy78

Oh *Artsie* :hugs:.


----------



## LoloShells

Lucky day my ASS. Just got a phone call. My other sister is pregnant now too. Id like to go find a cliff now.


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Ooh check out todays horoscope. Maybe I should go buy a lottery ticket!
> 
> Aquarius Sep 29 2011
> Your fairy godmother is sprinkling special stardust along your path now, Aquarius. A little leprechaun is tossing gold coins your way. The angel on your shoulder is saying a special prayer for you. And four-leaf-clovers are sprouting up wherever you walk. Yes, the force is with you. You are extra lucky today. If there is any special wish you have right now, then make it. If there is some important goal you hope to achieve, then start reaching for it now. The universe is smiling on any endeavors you begin now - so make the most of this very auspicious time.
> --

GREAT HOROSCOPE FOR Ov DAY!!!! WAIT.....JUST SAW YOUR LAST COMMENT : / That just means that she will have her baby first and your so close behind her that your baby will be the cute new one stealing her babies thunder----wait is that mean lol--congrats to your sister---but you can still have YOUR BFP too. I was expecting along with 2 very close friends and my cousin--and my baby was due last--so that's what I told myself--mine will be the cute new one.


----------



## LoloShells

I have two sisters and 3 cousins who are pregnant right now. I'm choking back tears. I feel bad that I can't feel happy for her right now.


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> Lucky day my ASS. Just got a phone call. My other sister is pregnant now too. Id like to go find a cliff now.

:dohh:


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> I have two sisters and 3 cousins who are pregnant right now. I'm choking back tears. I feel bad that I can't feel happy for her right now.

Don't beat yourself up. Send her a short & sweet email, then take a few days to let it process. :hugs: They must know it's hard for you to hear.


----------



## sadie

I'm so sorry artsie. Maybe you should go get yourself a bottle of wine, no matter what.


----------



## sadie

Does she have any kids or will this be her first?


----------



## LoloShells

Her first.


----------



## LoloShells

citymouse said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> I have two sisters and 3 cousins who are pregnant right now. I'm choking back tears. I feel bad that I can't feel happy for her right now.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up. Send her a short & sweet email, then take a few days to let it process. :hugs: They must know it's hard for you to hear.Click to expand...

Yes one sister had to call for the other cuz she couldn't tell me. I'm glad though cuz my reaction wasn't very sweet.


----------



## Coconuts

LoloShells said:


> Ooh check out todays horoscope. Maybe I should go buy a lottery ticket!
> 
> Aquarius Sep 29 2011
> Your fairy godmother is sprinkling special stardust along your path now, Aquarius. A little leprechaun is tossing gold coins your way. The angel on your shoulder is saying a special prayer for you. And four-leaf-clovers are sprouting up wherever you walk. Yes, the force is with you. You are extra lucky today. If there is any special wish you have right now, then make it. If there is some important goal you hope to achieve, then start reaching for it now. The universe is smiling on any endeavors you begin now - so make the most of this very auspicious time.
> --

I'M AQUARIUS TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Day after valentine's Day.
:yipee: Thanks for that hun! Made my night!


----------



## Coconuts

OK, posted that response before I finished catching up on the other posts.
*facepalm*

*Artsie*, what can I say. I so sorry hun, let's hope this is just some spotting and it stops soon. Really thinking of you hun. Good luck. sending some extra sticky super glue, duck tape velcro thoughts to you and kitten.

*Lolo*, Grrrrrrrrrrr. 5 women in the family when you're TTC. That's bitter sweet news. A new niece or nephew for you though so it's not all bad. You can catch up with being delighted for her as soon as you get your BFP.
Great horoscope!


----------



## ebelle

I am so sorry artsiekat, really hope it dosnt bleed for you.

Loloshells, i know its hard, but i think you will get your bfp soon too, dont feel.too bad.

Btw, i am aquarius too. . . Jan 24. Can i wish for bfp?


----------



## LoloShells

Lol I already put my wish in! I'm Jan 29th


----------



## Coconuts

yep!


----------



## LoloShells

I'ts kinda dead in here for a Thursday. This usually doesnt happen until Friday night!


----------



## ebelle

11dpo.test with a 10miu hpt was a big white nothing.

Looks like i need to start planning for next month now. . .


----------



## sadie

Ebelle, it could still be too early! Implantation could have happenedmonly yesterday. :dust:


----------



## Katy78

*LoloShells*, I understand you perfectly. I felt just like you do now when my mom told me my brother was getting a baby. I cried and I'm glad he wasn't the one who told me. I was just being visited by good old AF at the time.

*ebelle*, sorry about your 11 DPO BFN.

AFM, another BFN OPK. This might be a long cycle or even an anovulatory one. But never mind, I wasn't really counting on getting pregnant now. I'm waiting for my lalaroscopy anyway. I have my second ultrasound in a few hours to confirm the cyst.


----------



## Katy78

Girls, weekend is coming up and I'm going on a business trip on Monday so I won't be able to check on BnB properly till Wednesday. I'll try though, if withdrawal symptoms winkwink:) are too painful to handle.
I'm hoping to see only good news here when I get back.
Tons of :dust: for all of you.


----------



## Coconuts

*Katy*, you better change us over to October buns before you go! I'm not testing today and I don't think Sadie will be either. If there are any more buns, they'll be October 'uns. Have a good trip!

*Ebelle*!!!!!! Nooooooo. I'm heading over to your journal next. Big fat poop for that result. That really sucks, but don't forget that you can have false negs at 11DPO too. It might be a long shot with a 10miu but who knows. It all depends on implantation and the speed of hCG production. Don't crack open the vino just yet! :hugs:

*Sadie*, I hope your temps are still high today! 

*Artsie*, how's kitten today? Thinking of you popoet :hugs:

AFM, teeny tiny temp dip this morning but still way up there. This is about when my chart takes a dive though. 9DPO is also the 'spotting' day so I'm not going to enjoy the day with all the knicker nerves......

:dust:


----------



## Katy78

OK, done. Welcome to October 2011 buns, girls.


----------



## Coconuts

WOW fast response!!!!!!!
October BFP's here we come!
:yipee:
I feel all refreshed!


----------



## Coconuts

*Sadie*, that's a bit of a nothing temp for today wouldn't you say. Nothing to get excited or upset about, just a good steady temp! Well up over the coverline so that's a great CD8! Are you symptom spotting? :flower:


----------



## LoloShells

Well I was wrong (big surprise) I didn't ovulate yesterday. SHOULD be today then. I'm only going to temp long enough to confirm o, and then I'm stopping. And if this isn't my cycle, I'm going to stop trying. I'll have to leave you ladies :( I've already deleted all my pregnancy/Ttc apps from my phone. This thing is just consuming me and I have to drop it all and get back to my life.


----------



## B&LsMom

I have my midwife appointment today (post D&C) and fingers crossed I can actively join you ladies to be an October bun--hoping to get the OK to try right away!! Ordered a BBT yesterday as well as digital OPK's yesterday...


----------



## sadie

Hey girls! Have a nice trip Katy and thanks for changing us over. Boy, time flies!

Coco, temp was a decent jump. Im trying not to symptom spot.... Weird cramping tho on lower right side, but i am sooo not trying to think about this crap.

When will you be testing??


----------



## artsiekat

Coconuts - Thanks, I'm hanging in there. Got some mild cramps today and still bleeding, it's getting clotty. So make room over in your TTC play pen, girlies, looks like me and blakesmom will need our spots saved.

Oh and I'm totally cracking open the wine this weekend.

Ebelle - Boo on your BFN, 11 dpo is still early and there's other factors to think about, like if you O'ed a day or two later than FF says. Not over til AF shows, right?

Lolo - It won't be the same without you and I will miss your posts a lot, but do what you need to do for yourself. :hugs: We'll be here for you if you need us.

Can't wait to see those BFP's come in!


----------



## Coconuts

*Lolo*, taking a step back from it all will probably guarentee you a BFP :dohh: We'll miss you millions. I hope you decide to pop in from time to time to see how we're all getting on. What I really hope is you pop back to tell of about your BFP and it's a ghost town here since we're all knocked up and chewing the fat on some Preggy forum! :hugs: Let's hope this is your cycle.

*Blakesmom*, good luck at your appointment today hun. Here's hoping you'll be back in the OPK HPT madness soon. :flower:

*Sadie*, I've got that weird cramping too! It's on my left ovary though like O pains. Trying to pretend it's a pg sign and not a silly cyst. :argh: A quick 8/9DPO ovary pain search will show you that many many many women before us have felt these weird localized pains and it's just, well, nothing. Just another weird thing that happens.

I'll be testing 13DPO. It's mad isn't it. It's double insanity because I've never seen 13DPO before!!!!! :shock: I'm pro testing for everyone else, but for me I'm a scaredy-cat! 

*Artsie*, we don't need to make space for you, you never left hun! Your seat at the table never even got cool. *Blakesmom* too! :hugs: You too *citymouse* you preggo stalker you. Speak up hun. We haven't heard from you for a while!


----------



## B&LsMom

Artsie I am so sorry we are both coming back : (

Thanks Coconuts I only used 1 of my 3 pack of FRER tests with my last pregnancy--good thing I didn't give those away like I did with my leftover clearblue digi OPK's--figured it would be rude to ask for those back from a TTC friend lol--she's on a journey too!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: Hello love, how's the TTCing going, have you used those OPKs yet? No? GREAT give em back would ya? I'm back on the rollercoaster! :rofl: 
No you can't ask for them back can you :nope:


----------



## Katy78

Just a quick note, don't have time to comment on anything.
I got a date for my laparoscopy - 24th October. Soon :). Getting a HSG at the same time, too.


----------



## sadie

Yeah mine is above pubic bone more like cramps rather than O pain. 

And im in a shit pms mood today!


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: A million hugs for Artsie and blakesmom. So sorry you ladies have had to go through such tough times. I know you're hurting for your babies. 

Lolo, I'm sorry you're feeling overwhelmed. A little time off might be a good thing, if it's getting to feel all-consuming. 

Sadie and coconuts, good luck! FX'd for you! Weird pains could be a very good thing! Here's hoping they lead you right into 9 months of weirder and weirder pains. 

As for me, I'm good. Food aversions are starting to back off. Been trying to get some long-neglected stuff done--taking my car to get fixed after being rear-ended (back in June!)... paying bills (can't have BnB without electricity)... getting my hair cut, so as not to scare people on the street. That kind of stuff.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Katy, yay for your lap date! Moving forward!


----------



## Coconuts

haaaaaaa I knew you were out there lurking City!
Glad things are going swimmingly for you. Hope you love the new haircut! I hate going to the hairdressers, they never do what I want. :grr: My hair's quite long now so I cut it myself. Are you picturing me looking like a scarecrow? :rofl: 

*Sadie*, don't sweat it, PMS is all progesterone induced and guess what, so is a BFP! Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you ladies, you're all wonderful. Love you all!


----------



## Coconuts

Love you tooooooo! :kiss:


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - Whoo! Glad to here about the lap, about time someone do something to help you!

Lolo - :hugs: Totally love you, too! Don't even know where I'd be in grieving right now if it weren't for all of you. You guys are gonna make me cry over here!


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> :rofl: Hello love, how's the TTCing going, have you used those OPKs yet? No? GREAT give em back would ya? I'm back on the rollercoaster! :rofl:
> No you can't ask for them back can you :nope:



Thanks for making me laugh out loud---Nope don't think I should, but if she offers I'm not going to turn them away LOL:haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

So my midwife suggested waiting 3 MONTHS before TTC--I'm curious to know what the Dr. next week will suggest. It took us 11 months from having my Mirena IUD removed to conceiving--NO WAY will I wait 3 to have to go through another 11 DISAPPOINTING months of TTC--Sorry for the rant on your thread ladies---just had to get that out and figured my facebook page wouldn't be the best place to do it---sigh---I think I feel better for getting that out!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

so sorry to hear artsiekat. Fingers crossed for both you and bakesmum that you gets BFP's again soon. So many ealry losses result in BFP's again within a few months, hope your both one of those :hugs:

Good Luck for your op Katy.

Lolo, hope to see you get BFP, if not, don;t be a stranger 

I am getting huge, my boobs are bursting out of my maternity tops, which is really not a good sign. I have gone up a size in knickers, the elastic is now digging into me. All will be irrelevant on 13th October when I finally get my first scan and get to see baby.

GL to everyone testing soon :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Coconuts said:


> haaaaaaa I knew you were out there lurking City!
> Glad things are going swimmingly for you. Hope you love the new haircut! I hate going to the hairdressers, they never do what I want. :grr: My hair's quite long now so I cut it myself. Are you picturing me looking like a scarecrow? :rofl:

I cut my hair really short in September 2008 and it's just NOW feeling like real hair again. I will never go that short again. It was absolutely impossible to find anyone who knew how to cut short hair or how to shape growing-out hair. Even when it was almost shoulder-length, I had a girl treat it like "growing out" hair and texturize the ends to the point that now I'm growing THOSE out! 

It never ends!

Stupid me, I thought short hair would be so low-maintenance! I'm never going more exotic than long layers (or at most a bob--all one length!) again. Too much work! 

Right now my goal is to get it long enough to wear in a braid. For some reason I always love to have it in a braid. But as soon as it gets long enough for one, that's when I cut it. :dohh:

Honestly, three years of hair drama is three years too many. Especially the few months I spent feeling positively like a boy.


----------



## sadie

City, i think i cut off about 9 inches over the summer and just yesterday another 2 inches came off . Now i have a shoulder length, all one length 'thing' and i got bangs too! Dramatic change, but i did it slowly and I actually like it! No longerdo i have 'sexy' hair, and i am learning to adjust to that. Otherwise, the change is interesting.

As for haircuts, i believe in paying for a good cut. The local 50$ places in manhattan just dont seem to be trained as well as the $100 haircuts. 


*Artsie* we are here for you, and wish we could hold your hand thru this ordeal.

*Blake* welcome back and :dust:

*Ebelle*, are you awake yet? Its 9 PM eastern time. How are you?

*Coco* you are fast asleep. I hope tomorrow is a good day for you! Side note, thoughts about amanda knox? I cant wait until monday.... 

*Katy* yeah! for the appointment! Again, enjoy your business trip!

*Twill* yeah! Two weeks until your scan! Cant wait! Share pictures!!


----------



## citymouse

I can't bear to spend much. I think because once it's long and straight, there's nothing to it but to cut a line across the bottom. The problem is that when it's really short, not only do you have to find someone really good--who really knows what they're doing--which probably means they're expensive--but you have to go every 4-5 weeks!

My budget-conscious heart just can't bear it.


----------



## sadie

I understand! I try to hold off for 8 weeks! But yeas, now that mine is straight across, i can just have my mom do it!


----------



## Coconuts

Love all the DIY haircutting going on.

*Sadie*, I don't have the first clue about the Knox case. It seems to have been a bit of an official balls up from the beginning and whether she's guilty or not the courts seem to want to lock someone up for the crime and pull out strange reasons for their guilty sentence. I really don't know. If she's innocent, my heart goes out to her. If she's guilty, she deserves what she's got. Only Amanda will ever truly know. If she did do it, she's been saying she didn't for so long she probably believes herself now. I think the appeal will go the same way as all the others.

Temps still up for me. Only one other cycle since Feb didn't have coverline temps on 10DPO :thumbup: Still not testing yet. :nope:


----------



## artsiekat

Blakesmom - Three 3 months? You had a D&C right? When I had the methoterxate in April. my OB said to wait 1-2 cycles, which we did. 3 months seems like a long time to wait considering you just had a D&C. Definitely get a second opinion, you'll probably be told to just wait 1 cycle.


----------



## ebelle

Hello ladies, its the weekend and I'm attending a wedding in the morning, so this will have to be short:

artsiekat - I am so so so sorry. Wish I could do something more than give you virtual :hug:

blakesmom - I read that many pple jump right back to TTC after a loss. Did midwife say why you should wait?

Katy - HSG sounds good. Many have gotten their :bfp: after the HSG, btw are you still opking?

twilliamssbt - Glad to hear the pregnancy is going well. Do drop by with a pic of your scan when you get it :)

sadie - when are you testing? btw, hear my hair story below.

Citymouse - when we getting some more scan pics? We need some encouragement and inspiration! share your pics of mouselet with us please!

Loloshells - As sad as I am to hear you need to take a break, I totally understand. Just remember we are here for you.

Coconuts - I see you are holding out really well this month. 13 dpo coming up and I can't wait to see your :bfp: :)

The hair thing - You are all gonna think I am crazy, but I shaved my head for charity 2 years ago. We have a foundation in Singapore called "Children's Cancer Foundation" where you shave your head to raise money. It was pretty fun cos I raised about $1,500 and I didn't look like a boy with short hair. Maybe because I have girly features, plus my hair grew out quite nicely. It's taken me 2 years to get it to shoulder length though, cos I keep doing funny things to it. Trying very hard to keep it long now, but its not really working out, so I know the pains of hair.

Here's a pic of my shaven head: about a week after shaving.
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-sstBz3b8a3g/Toc_nZg7UiI/AAAAAAAAC5I/1J7y56tcwAQ/s1600/n716197549_2341603_5649234.jpg

And now I realise this post is no longer short.

Anyway, I am 12 DPO today, :bfn: on a 10 miu hpt, so pretty sure am out this month. Strategising for next month and planning on clomiding it.

Hope you are all having a good weekend!


----------



## LoloShells

Somethings wrong... I still haven't ovulated :(


----------



## ebelle

Loloshells, cd15 is still early, sometimes the eggy gets stuck at the gate and can take sometime to pop. Don't worry, just keep on BDing. It will pop soon!


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and I'm not leaving just yet ladies. Waiting til this cycle is over.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - still very early, hope the eggy pops out soon, though!

Ebelle - Total hottie!

I used to have really long hair a few years ago, but I chopped it all off and donated it. Now I've kept it short, mainly in a bob. I like it because it makes me look really young and people even think I have a fake ID when I try to go out! :D

But my hair is actually curly and I get awfully tired of the straight iron. It's about shoulder length now and really needs a cut to give it some length back. But I'm cheap and good cuts are pricey.

And now I realize I don't have many pictures of that haircut, probably because I didn't like it so much!
 



Attached Files:







201336_10150224394300631_500780630_9176346_6712469_o.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6









221474_10150223973040631_500780630_9172423_4088719_o.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## citymouse

Ebelle, you look adorable with short hair! I actually liked my hair really short, but all the in-between stages were a nightmare. Sorry about your :bfn: :(

Lolo, I'm sure it's coming! Hang in there! :hugs:

Well, as for scan pics, I should have more later today! I was working on a project for DH and he agreed that if I finished it by today I could get a private gender scan... so I finished at 11:56 PM last night! :rofl: I have an appointment at 1:30 at the scan place--cross your fingers that baby isn't shy! 

I'll report back from that with pics, if you guys want to see them. I'll put them in a spoiler box.


----------



## citymouse

Artsie, you're a cutie! What a good-looking group we are. :D


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse - Wow, you might find out the gender today! How awesome!! Definitely share the scan pics, you must be so excited!

I do agree we are a good looking bunch now after seeing lolo and ebelle! Now I'm getting curious to see the rest of you. Well, we'll get your bump pictures soon enough. :)


----------



## LoloShells

Yay!!!! Boy or girl day!! I'm so excited to know :)

Artsiekat its weird cuz you look strangely familiar. Have you always lived in nj?

I'm just stumped cuz I always OV on cd 13 or 14. And today is 15 :(


----------



## Coconuts

Ebelle, I'd look like a lunatic if I shaved my head! you look freakin' gorgeous with a bald sweed! Super cute lady! You too Artsie, the little fringe is really cute!


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls, I managed to log on to write a few sentences. I'll try to keep it short.

*LoloShells*, sorry you haven't ovulated yet. I'm waiting for it too, guess we really are synchronized. I stopped OPK'ing though. I just hope AF isn't too late or I probably won't be able to have my surgery.
I hope you get your BFP because I wouldn't like to lose you. But I'll understand if you need a break.

*blakesmom*, there are different opinions as to how soon after a m/c you can start TTC again. I'd say it depends on how early it is.

*artsiekat*, I'm very sorry both you and blakesmom have to join us again. You know we're here for you.
I like your hairstyle, it looks good on you. I wouldn't want to iron my hair though. I'd prefer it curly.

*ebelle*, :hugs:. I hoped you'd get your BFP this month. I know there's only a slight chance, but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you anyway. By the way, you looked very cute with your short hair.

FX'ed for *Coconuts* and *sadie*, too. 

*citymouse* and *twilliamssbt*, good luck on your dr's appointments.

I love you too, girls :friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:.


----------



## Coconuts

*City*, pics pics pics pics pics!!!

*Lolo*, it's normal, what with the news about your sister up the duff and the pressure of another cycle etc etc it kind of is expected. Eggs just getting nice and fat, ready to become your baby. Hang in there and keep up the boom boom :winkwink:


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Have you stopped checking your CM the past few days or is it just not updated on your chart? Hope that temp spikes up soon!

I was born in CA, but I didn't live there long, I grew up in Texas and only moved to NJ in 2008 when I got married.

Katy - I agree, I tend to like my curly hair more, I've kept it curly all summer. But I really need a hair cut. These pictures were taken a week or so ago. I was showing off my sewing creations, my doggie button shirt and my green fleece jacket. So my hair is about shoulder length, but it looks much shorter when curly. Oddly enough, I had pretty straight hair as a kid.

I'll stop bugging you guys with pictures of me now. 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3393.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3467.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sadie

Hey girls. Quiet morning for me here. I woke to walk the dog, went to the market for crunch berries, had bfast and wen back to bed until noon! so nice. 
Anyway, you girls all lookfab with yOur short hair. I will post one of me later!

Ebelle, sorry to heqr about the bfn but hang in there. 

Coco, i'm impressed. Might this be it??

No more ss for me. Getting pregnant seems close to imPossible. I plan to speak to OH about ivf tomorrow. 

xo


----------



## Katy78

You photograph well, *artsiekat*. I don't like myself on most photos. And I'm happy enough with how I look.
Btw, my hair looked much like yours on the first photo in your last post, when it was a bit longer.


----------



## Coconuts

*Sadie*, why so down on this cycle?????? It's just 9DPO. Your temps are still up, the chart looks good, IUI this cycle......... All systems are go! No? Maybe ivf won't be needed! :dust:


----------



## Katy78

*sadie*, don't give up on this cycle just yet. Your chart looks great.


----------



## Katy78

This is a recent photo of me. It's poor quality, by my laptop's camera.
If you don't mind, I'll remove it after a while, I'm a bit internet shy :winkwink:.

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/Snapshotofme9.jpg


----------



## Coconuts

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! Katy you gorgeous little thing you. You're as cute as a button. It's so weird seeing all these photos of you guys!
Here's me and DH last summer. I've got a sweepy fringe now but I'm growing it out. *sigh*
 



Attached Files:







9620_319588865272_573365272_9297924_5295384_n.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jensengirl

Ohhhhh look how pretty all of you girls are!!!! Its nice to be able to put a face to the names:) I will be having surgery end of October to fix my septum (partial) and then onto injectable meds to ovulate. TTC will start up again around the holidays, perfect timing....blaaah. I am feeling ok about it, being monitored and in the care of a good doctor is comforting to me. I still plan to stalk to you all until every single one of you have a BFP!!!! How do I upload a picture so you girls can put a face to jensengirl?? Im slightly lacking in some computer skills LOL


----------



## sadie

Hi guys. Im just trying to not get my hopes to high.... Thanksfor the encouragement. 
You girls all look great! So nice to have a photo with a face! I will post my photo later! xo


----------



## Coconuts

If you have a pic on your computer, compose a message using the Go Advanced button. in the tool bar you'll find an attachment paperclip. Click that, browse, upload and click send. Attach the photo at the end. you won't see it in the message until after you send. Not even a link. A bit confusing but it works

You have not been charged for technical support


----------



## Coconuts

It feel so good not to me a mystery avatar! So good infact you'll see the coconut is gone and the royal 'we' have come out of the avatar closet so to speak :rofl: You ladies are all so beautiful! There are going to be some cute ass babies coming out of this little project we've got going here! :baby:


----------



## twilliamssbt

This is the full sized pic of my avatar.

Was taken in March when in Turkey

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/206.jpg

Hair is slightly different, more graduation on the bob, does need cutting every 6-8 weeks, but it makes me look younger, so am happy to do so.

Yep, I will stop by with a scan picture, I cannot wait now, am seeing pain clinic the day after too, see if I can get any help at all with my back during pregnancy.


----------



## artsiekat

twilliams - I've been looking at your avatar for awhile, jealous of that blonde hair! :D

Katy and Coconuts - Gorgeous! Katy, I don't know why you say you photograph poorly. If that's a bad photograph of you, I don't think my jealous side can handle a good one of you.

It's nice to see all your faces and I agree, totally cute babies will come! Personally, I'd prefer my babies to look like hubby, he's a hottie, if I'm allowed to say so. 

Had some wine and sushi for dinner. It was wonderful. I don't think I told you guys, but last night I had the most awful cramps for about three hours and passed a lot of clots. Hoping that was the worst of it and if labor is worse than that, I'm getting cold feet! :haha:

Sadie :hugs: Don't give up hope, hun. I know it seems like it's impossible, but your body will surprise you with what it can do! Definitely shouldn't rule out IVF whenever you're ready for it, of course. Hope you start feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## sadie

here I am!! xoxo


----------



## B&LsMom

artsiekat said:


> Blakesmom - Three 3 months? You had a D&C right? When I had the methoterxate in April. my OB said to wait 1-2 cycles, which we did. 3 months seems like a long time to wait considering you just had a D&C. Definitely get a second opinion, you'll probably be told to just wait 1 cycle.

I have an appointment on Friday with the Dr. that did the D&C so I'm curious to know her recommendations and I will probably be more up front with her about not wanting to wait if her recommendation is the same as she isn't the Dr. I will be seeing for my prenatal care. I had a hard time yesterday evening and I think the 3 month recommendation is what set me off first---Thanks Hun!!!:hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

ebelle said:


> Hello ladies, its the weekend and I'm attending a wedding in the morning, so this will have to be short:
> 
> artsiekat - I am so so so sorry. Wish I could do something more than give you virtual :hug:
> 
> blakesmom - I read that many pple jump right back to TTC after a loss. Did midwife say why you should wait?
> 
> 
> 
> She said they recommend 3 months for your body to regulate and cycles to get back on track---HEY HERE'S AND IDEA---Lets not worry about getting a regular cycle--lets work on no cycle and a BFP---but I just nodded my head while I was there LOL-----ALSO I seem to feel that LOTS of info I've seen said your most fertile for 3 months following a m/c--so why wait for that time to pass???


----------



## sadie

blakesmom said:


> ALSO I seem to feel that LOTS of info I've seen said your most fertile for 3 months following a m/c--so why wait for that time to pass???


i agree!! i wouldnt wait the entire 3 months. Perhaps it has to do with how far along you were (as someone else has said... Ebelle, maybe?) 

After a d&c, my sis was advised to wait 2 months and on the 3rd month she was prego with my nephew!


----------



## citymouse

Oh my gosh, this has to be the most adorable group of bnb'ers on record. Coconuts, you look a lot like one of my cousins!

All right, after going to the most hilariously janky ultrasound place (the lobby felt like something out of Soviet Russia), we are... Team pink! A little girl!

I'll have to post pictures later because they need to be scanned and I have to go out to dinner. I will say that my little bub is probably going to be a homebody like mommy because she is always hugging up to the placenta!

Very happy, tried to buy a cute baby girl outfit but the store didn't have anything worth buying.

Artsiekat, love your sewing projects! I'll update on my tee-shirt rug soon. It's getting crazy. I'm amazed that DH puts up with it/me.


----------



## sadie

Ohhhhh a baby girl!!!!!! Im so excited for you!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

sadie said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> ALSO I seem to feel that LOTS of info I've seen said your most fertile for 3 months following a m/c--so why wait for that time to pass???
> 
> 
> i agree!! i wouldnt wait the entire 3 months. Perhaps it has to do with how far along you were (as someone else has said... Ebelle, maybe?)
> 
> After a d&c, my sis was advised to wait 2 months and on the 3rd month she was prego with my nephew!Click to expand...


Sadie---LOVE LOVE LOVE the picture you posted of yourself!!! and all you other ladies too that were "mystery avatars" How far along was your sis Sadie when she had to have her D&C?? my missed miscarriage was discovered at 11 weeks 6days--baby measured 10weeks 6 days. And then the procedure was done when I would have been 12weeks 3 days.

City Mouse---YAY BABY GIRL!! Will you have any more scans?? I get nervous about the early gender scans as my sister inlaws little boy Conner @ the 16weeks scan turned out to be little miss Caitlynn @ her 22 week scan LOL

As for me and an updated photo--when I had my last hair appointment I said bye to my Blonde hair as I was expecting and wanted to save money--so here is a pic from last weekend--Blake wasn't cooperating for this pic so well, but it was the best pic of me and my dark locks...
 



Attached Files:







Blake&I.jpg
File size: 160.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - Hottie! This is great seeing everyone's pictures. I agree we are a very attractive thread, here! :haha:

blakesmom - the dark hair looks gorgeous on you, I love it. Love your sons grump face, like "Aw, Mom, do we have to do a pic?"

I've read that with natural miscarriages they only want you to wait so it's easier to date the pregnancy. With D&C's I heard it's good to wait a cycle just to build back some of the uterine lining and to just let it heal, though I have no idea if that's accurate. With the methotrexate, it strips your body of folic acid, so you want to let that build back up.

Honestly, I think waiting 1 cycle is fine, but if you're nervous, 2 would be more than enough. I don't see why I'd only have to wait 2 after taking a cancer drug, while you'd have to wait three with no drugs. Hope your other Dr. gives you better advice. When pressed my OB told me to wait atleast one cycle instead of two, so I don't think it's life or death or anything.

citymouse - a little girl! Wow, how awesome! I was kinda hoping mine would have been a little girl. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Coconuts

City a PINK ONE! Congrats. Sounds like a super cute little mouselet.

wolf whistles for Sadie and Blakes Mom!!!!!! This is so cool seeing you all!
well done Ebelle for starting off the pic trend!

AFM. I'm 11DPO! Only ever had one 11DPO before and that was the cycle before last with the B50!

Wanna see an overlay of the two cycles? This cycle is purple.
 



Attached Files:







rev4OFmKh.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat, i wish I could say the blonde was natural, although I was blonde as a young kid, it went a light brown colour later on.

I get blonde foils every 12 weeks now, adds just enough to look quite natural highlights.

Citymouse, congrats on a girl, am leaning towards a girl myself, but OH does not want to find out till baby is born.


----------



## Katy78

Wow, we really are all great looking. There will be some awesome cute babies out there next year. I changed my mind, I'll leave my photo here for you to admire :winkwink:.

I tried another OPK today because I was still having a dull sensation in my left ovary. And it was positive or nearly there. So I'll be ovulating in two days. Of course I'll be in France at the time. We'll BD this evening and on Tuesday evening when I get back. That should cover it, right? And I think my period (if it shows up) should just about end in time for my op.


----------



## sadie

BlakesMom, I love the darker hair! It looks amazing. Now I have to think of the name of the actress that you look like.....

Coconuts, your chart looks pretty damn good! When will you test?? 

I am going to go to the pharmacy and buy some today. I have some dollar store cheapies and they are really crap.

Hey *katy* can you bed tomorrow morning, too?


----------



## citymouse

Ooooh, Coconuts, good chart! Are you waiting for 13 dpo to test? FX'd! :dust:


----------



## ebelle

Wow, I go away for a day and come back to gorgeous pics of everyone!!! I do agree that we are a good looking bunch and there are going to be some adorable babies coming out of this group we have here.

Katy - Glad that O is happening!!! Best to cover your bases as much as possible before you go away. 

Coconuts - Temps are looking awesome. Fingers crossed that you get your :bfp: on 13 dpo

artsiekat - You are so artistic and wow, I really wish I could make my own clothes. I just dont have enough patience unfortunately.

citymouse - Yay! pink mouselet! cant wait for your scan pics

sadie - when are u testing? keeping my fingers crossed for u!

AFM: exhausted after a full day spent at wedding today. Also saw like 6 pregnant woman at a wedding that had 60 people. Yeah, having some major bump envy atm. Hope :af: comes quickly so I can get on with next cycle.


----------



## ebelle

twilliamssbt - I seriously dont think I could handle not knowing! I would want to know team blue or pink asap!

blakesmom - love the dark hair and it looks so glossy! *jealous*


----------



## Coconuts

Ugh. Spotting. Very light beige. 
Yes I tested.
Not good news

:bfn:

:cry:


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts---Love the two cycle comparison---this could really be your month!!

ebelle--I have had hair envy of your avatar hair for soo long!! Even the shaved head hair pics looked good!! What a great thing you did for charity!!

Katy78--good call on leaving your pic up--you are beautiful--let the BnB world know it!!


----------



## ebelle

*hugs* Coconuts

It's ok, at least LP was longer this month. And remember, this is first month on AC and it could take a couple of months to work.


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> Ugh. Spotting. Very light beige.
> Yes I tested.
> Not good news
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> :cry:

WHAT??!!!??? I wont believe it!!---I hope its not--test again in a few days to be sure!


----------



## ebelle

blakesmom said:


> ebelle--I have had hair envy of your avatar hair for soo long!! Even the shaved head hair pics looked good!! What a great thing you did for charity!!

Haha! It's funny how we envy each other's hair! I'm just trying to grow mine out now but everytime it reaches my shoulders, I get lazy of curling/ironing it and just get it snipped off.

I promise to try to get it long by next year. Just need to get pass the annoying shoulder length part.


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - :hugs: Aw, hun, but atleast you saw 11 dpo! It was in your sights. :hugs:

Katy - I agree with Sadie, if you can get a session in in the morning, that'd be awesome. My hubby loves the morning sessions, I hate being woken up!

Ebelle - :hugs: Hope AF doesn't come and you're all, "WTF?!" and take another test with a BFP! :)


----------



## twilliamssbt

ebelle said:


> twilliamssbt - I seriously dont think I could handle not knowing! I would want to know team blue or pink asap!

I was like to start with, it was one of the first things I spoke to OH about after we found out.

He is adamant that he wants a surprise, and thinking about it, with a likely planned C Section (will find out when see consultant, been referred as high risk on medical grounds) the only surprise left is girl or boy.

Am happy to stick with neutral colours, I do however seem drawn to girl clothes in the shops though.

My pregnant friend is not finding out either, she is due 31st January, so we both have nice surprises :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Oh coco. I hope thats not bad news. Could i be implantation bleedin? Do u feel crampy?

Ebelle, there is still hope! Be positive!

I will poas tomorrow morning. I am going to some stores today to shop around for prego sticks.


----------



## Katy78

*Coconuts* - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
Although, as ebelle said - your luteal phase is improving. But don't lose hope yet. The spotting could stop and you could still be pregnant.

*sadie*, no, I don't think we'll be BD'ing in the morning. I have to leave at five in the morning.

*citymouse*, I forgot to comment earlier. A girl :happydance:. I'm so happy for you :).


----------



## sadie

Coco... and your temp hasnt dropped yet. Mine always does before af arrives. ( dreading that moment).


----------



## sadie

btw, iw ent to michaels yesterday and bought some yarn to make a scarf! I picked up aome skeins to make a baby blanket and said to myself 'scratch that idea. hold off'. The scarf will have to do right now.


----------



## Coconuts

I usually have 1 or 2 days of spotting before AF and my temp is usually down on the first or second day. will probably drop tomorrow. Only one cycle had high temp spotting and that was followed by the drop and CD1. I guess we'll see tomorrow. :shrug:

I haven't had any AF like cramps since around O :dohh: and I don't usually get them until my heaviest day, CD2 and even then they're not too bad. I've never been able to see AF coming with cramps. Unfortunately.

It's all a bit unpredicatable because of the AC.

*Sadie*, it all hangs on you now hun! No pressure. Can't wait for your test tomorrow! GL :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Wow! You ladies have been busy :)

What a great lookin bunch of broads!

Citymouse- yay a girl! Do you have a name in mind?

Artsie- that sounds horrible, I'm sorry you had to go through that.

Katy- yay for OV! GL

Coconuts- that sucks! I was going to say your chart looks so much better this cycle too! Not as wonky and all over as last cycle.

Well last night was my first pregnant sisters bridal shower followed by her bachelorette party. She had picked me up so I was free to tie one on, and boy did I. Lol. Vaguely recalling coming home, pretty sure DH took advantage of my state haha but I guess I was texting all sorts of lewd things so its expected :rofl: 
Today is recovery mode. Woke with a horrible headache. Huge temp rise, but it was taken 4 hours later than usual.


----------



## Coconuts

*Lolo* :rofl: at that temp rise. Totally insane! I'm glad you went out and let your hair down after these last few weeks of TTC stress. My chart is great this month but doesn't mean a thing really. The ugliest charts can result in beautiful pregnancies I guess. I hoping for even better things next month being AC month 2!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Glad you got to spoil yourself a little! Drink lots of water and hope your head feels better.


----------



## LoloShells

Have some great pinchy pains today. Eggies on the move, cmon lil swimmers, cuz I'm about to give up on you!


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Have some great pinchy pains today. Eggies on the move, cmon lil swimmers, cuz I'm about to give up on you!

Good news and we know you got busy last night so keep up the good work!!!:sex:


----------



## LoloShells

Last night and yesterday morning! Lol. There should be plenty of those boys in there :) 

I'm about to start the 17 day diet (after I go to the store tomorrow) so wish me luck!


----------



## Coconuts

What kind of diet is it Lolo, if you're cutting any food groups out then I'd say give it a miss and just buy fruit, veg and good meat at the store. I'm not a diet fan. I'm a healthy eating fan and a little of what you fancy never does any harm, unless it's a drug of some time or poisonous toxin of course :dohh:

AFM, girls out out. Onto cycle #4 :cry:

Come on *Sadie*, you can do it! Get up and test :test:


----------



## LoloShells

Sorry to hear it coconuts :(

The first 17 days you only eat lean meats and poultry, Veggies and as much of either as you want. Two fruits a day, two eggs or 4 egg whites and 3 cups of green tea, along with 17 minutes of exercise a day. The second 17 day cycle you get to add back in potatoes and rice... And that's as far as I've gotten in the book. My sister did just the first 17 day cycle and lost 15 pounds, her boss lost 10 pounds in the first 9 days.Diets suck but its worth a try. By the end of the thing your supposed to have healthier eating habits. I eat way too many carbs, and hoping this will help me ultimately cut back.


----------



## Coconuts

Sounds pretty good. We need carbs, but not too many, you're right. As long as you're eating healthily it sounds good. Fast weight loss can have a boomerang effect though. You'll need to keep up the new habits. good luck hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Indulgence phase fail. Bottle opener buggered and can't open the bottle of wine :nope:


----------



## sadie

Im sorry coconuts. :(

I tested this morning using a 50hcg thing and it was negativo!


lolo as for the potatoes, they are something we can all do without.... Totally useless carb that offers close to nothing. Get the nutrients elsewhere.


----------



## Coconuts

Still early days Sadie. Your temps come down on 12/13DPO right? So chart looks good so far and it could be really early still to test. Especially with a 50miu HPT, is that right? Mine are sensitive 10miu. You'd have to be seriously late for a 50 to show anything.

Am I right girls?

You're still in Sadie. don't give up yet!


----------



## sadie

Thanks. Id like to think so. This is the first cycle where i had such cramping throughout. But my bbs are not sore one bit!! Where do u buy the 10hcg tests??


----------



## twilliamssbt

Sadie what brand was the 50 miu/ml, most labs and GP surgeries use 25 miu/ml and the HPT's nowadays are mostly more sensitive than both lab and GP tests. Particularly the Answer early, FRER and Clearblue digital.

I had 10 miu/ml they are the internet cheapies, but tbh, I got a readable pos first on FRER and Clearblue digi.

The internet cheapies seem to look like evaps until you are so far along then bam, they seem to give a good pink result.

If you are in USA I think the Walmart cheapies are better than the IC's.


----------



## citymouse

Sorry, coconuts. :( hope you get that bottle open!

Sadie, I used a FRER. Definitely try a more sensitive test!


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - :hugs: Sorry about AF showing up, hun! Get that bottle open!

Sadie - IC's barely showed anything for me until I was 6 weeks pregnant, if I didn't squint so much(and hadn't seen what a faint line on them looked like before), I would have thought they were negative! The FRER showed a stronger line for me when the IC's looked pretty much negative, too.


----------



## sadie

Thank girls. I dont know the names, but both are from dollar stores. I will try a FR tmrw. 
i will also look to see where there is a walmart near me. 

Io vorrei un bicchiere di vino!
I would like a glass of wine!!


----------



## Coconuts

Uff, anche io!
:wine:


----------



## citymouse

Sadie, I hope it's a long wait before you can have any wine. ;)


----------



## sadie

I looked on the internet and its 25 miu. Whatev. I have a first response and will use that tomorrow. I am full of moody pms right now. Grrr.


----------



## LoloShells

Ughhhh Im so windy today! I know TMI. I have my own office but I'm training a gal today so its all just building up in there. I need to go home!


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo :rofl: I can imagine you squirming around in there wishing you were alone so you could trump away :rofl:


----------



## LoloShells

Seriously, its horrible! I'm getting more bloated by the minute.


----------



## artsiekat

Run to the bathroom! Just make sure no one sees you go in or out.


----------



## citymouse

Or when you come out, be all, "Who DID that? Did anyone see who was in there before me?"


----------



## sadie

I feel sooo crampy and sadly enough I just had an evap line. I p'ed oas after work and forgot to look at it until now. Grrr. First Response tomorrow, unless my temp drops. I soooo feel af coming.


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - it could very well an evap line, but if you didn't look at within the time frame at all, it could also be a BFP! Keeping me fingers crossed for you, hun!


----------



## citymouse

Aw, man, Sadie, I hope not! :dust: :dust: :dust: on you for your FRER tomorrow!

And just noticed your signature, how cute!


----------



## LoloShells

lol, i tried that but everytime i went to the bathroom they bubble would magically disappear!

Sadie- PMA! not over yet


----------



## sadie

thanks girls. yeah, i totally forgot about it and started cooking. i will keep you posted. the negative side says it's nothing, but i know.... i'll try to be positive!


----------



## sadie

Mamma mia! Let's hope it sticks and is healthy. Did you guys know that I am 41?? First BFP ever.


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie! I knew it!! :hugs::hugs: So happy for you, hun. I hope it's a sticky bean and you have a very happy and healthy 9 months. You must be over the moon, congratulations! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sadie

Thank you!!! Nervous, for sure!! 

Hugs


----------



## LoloShells

Ha see?! Congrats Sadie!


----------



## B&LsMom

sadie said:


> Mamma mia! Let's hope it sticks and is healthy. Did you guys know that I am 41?? First BFP ever.


LOVE LOVE LOVE_-Keep that little one Safe and Sound in there!! CONGRATS!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, YAY! Sadie, congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## ebelle

Congrats Sadie!!! That's wonderful news!!! *hugs* And wow, you do NOT look anywhere near 41!!! 

Happy and healthy 9 months dear!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Congratulations Sadie, I had a feeling when you started saying you were cranky that it would be BFP, hehe, I was really cranky for 3 days before mine 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! 
One of us had to get it!!!! I can't believe you're 41 you hot bit of knocked up stuff you!!!!! I'm so happy for you :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: Evap schmeevap :yipee:


----------



## sadie

hey Girls! Thank you so much! i barely slept last night. I am supposed to go have a blood test either tomorrow or friday, but will hold off until friday. HPT still positive today. I must admit, I am a bit nervous because of my age, but only time will tell. As my OH says, it is in God's hands. 

Funny thing ....the other day i bought a psychic tarot and mini pregnancy reading from psychic123uk. I think thats gail. i love that stuff, so it will be interesting to hear what she comes back with. part of me thinks to tell her about my hpt....


----------



## Coconuts

No don't Psychic Sally will figure it out. Or at least she should!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Anyone using a saliva microscope. It's a new addition to the TTC artiliary this month for Coco in a bit to stare at the ferning instead of the white OPKs. I know the ferning happens as a result of the build up of estrogen and as a result of the high estrogen levels the LH surges, cue OPK, so I was planning on starting the OPKs when the ferning started appearing, but... 

Here's the question...

How many days are there of partial and full ferning and where does O fall in regards to these days. I know O is usually the day after you +OPK what what about the ferns! I don't want to start the OPKs to late and miss it, or too early and start head butting the bathroom wall after a week of OPK nothingness. ](*,)

:help:


----------



## sadie

I have no clue, but why not start a new thread? I am sure a lot of people will have advice for you!


----------



## Coconuts

I thought about it but I'm quite attached to this one, I Ebelle said she's got one so I thought others might too.
I'm on another general thread as well as a bagillion journals so I've posted the question there too. If I don't get any luck, I guess I'll head off into the sunset with my saliva-scope into uncharted territory. I'll be updating my finding as I go so we'll all be experts by the end of this cycle :hugs: How are you feeling today :cloud9: has it sunk in yet? who are you telling when? :yipee:


----------



## sadie

Good luck with that! I have heard about it, but know nothing. However i am lookig forward to becomig better informed!

Im afraid it will turn into a chemical so i go from being excited then i become worried. Trying to be positive. 

Curious if twilliams artsie city can help here. Are occassional cramps and twinges alog with acid stomach normal this early on? Im only 12dpo. 

Thanks.


----------



## sadie

Oh! I already told my sisters last night and today i told my mom. I might tell a close friend on saturday, as i will help her and her mom break the fast for yom kippur. Shes my friend since 1982!


----------



## citymouse

sadie said:


> Curious if twilliams artsie city can help here. Are occassional cramps and twinges alog with acid stomach normal this early on? Im only 12dpo.
> 
> Thanks.

Yes! I continued to have cramps up until I was probably 6-7 weeks. When I was 5-6 weeks they woke me up in the middle of the night. And my stomach was definitely doing interesting things for a while there!


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - I had twinges and cramps and definitely had a bit of heartburn early on! So happy for you, hun!


----------



## ebelle

Coconuts said:


> Anyone using a saliva microscope. It's a new addition to the TTC artiliary this month for Coco in a bit to stare at the ferning instead of the white OPKs. I know the ferning happens as a result of the build up of estrogen and as a result of the high estrogen levels the LH surges, cue OPK, so I was planning on starting the OPKs when the ferning started appearing, but...
> 
> Here's the question...
> 
> How many days are there of partial and full ferning and where does O fall in regards to these days. I know O is usually the day after you +OPK what what about the ferns! I don't want to start the OPKs to late and miss it, or too early and start head butting the bathroom wall after a week of OPK nothingness. ](*,)
> 
> :help:

I haven't started using mine yet, but do have a couple of books "TCOFY" being one of them that have pictures etc and guides. I'll scan them to you if you are interested.


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> Anyone using a saliva microscope. It's a new addition to the TTC artiliary this month for Coco in a bit to stare at the ferning instead of the white OPKs. I know the ferning happens as a result of the build up of estrogen and as a result of the high estrogen levels the LH surges, cue OPK, so I was planning on starting the OPKs when the ferning started appearing, but...
> 
> Here's the question...
> 
> How many days are there of partial and full ferning and where does O fall in regards to these days. I know O is usually the day after you +OPK what what about the ferns! I don't want to start the OPKs to late and miss it, or too early and start head butting the bathroom wall after a week of OPK nothingness. ](*,)
> 
> :help:

I work in a dental office, I'm surprised that Saliva analysis isn't a service offered for trying to conceivers LOL


----------



## Katy78

I'm back.

_CONGRATULATIONS, sadie!!!_
Yay, I'm so happy for you :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:.
41 is not too old for a baby, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.
FX'ed it's a sticky bean.

*Coconuts* and *ebelle*, I'm sorry AF started. Off to a new cycle, which might be your lucky month.

AFM, 2WW is starting. I'm expecting AF (or maybe BFP) on 17 October. How are you *LoloShells*, my cycle buddy? 
And the rest of you TTC and pregnant buddies?


----------



## Coconuts

*Ebelle*, yes please, scans sound great! Are you going to use it this cycle??????????????

*Sadie*, I think after all that time TTC, worries about this pregnancy being a sticky one is totally normal, and like the ladies said, everything your feeling is normal too xxx


----------



## twilliamssbt

sadie said:


> Good luck with that! I have heard about it, but know nothing. However i am lookig forward to becomig better informed!
> 
> Im afraid it will turn into a chemical so i go from being excited then i become worried. Trying to be positive.
> 
> Curious if twilliams artsie city can help here. Are occassional cramps and twinges alog with acid stomach normal this early on? Im only 12dpo.
> 
> Thanks.

Yes, witihin days of BFP I had cramps for at least a few weeks. I did also have dreadful heartburn and acid reflux, kept a bottle of Gaviscon by the bed and the tablets in my handbag.

Cramps are gone now, to be replaced by the odd twinge and lots of stretching feelings round my belly button. Heartburn not as bad, but sometimes it comes out of nowhere, still keep gaviscon handy just in case.

Relax and start to enjoy the changes hun x


----------



## sadie

Thanks again girls. xo


----------



## Coconuts

Thank YOU for your inspiring BFP!


----------



## belle254

Hi all :)
Hope you don't mind me popping in. I'm 21 and me and OH have been ttc for 9 months now. I'm on cd10 at the mo, using opks and temping and also using agnus castus 3x per day and evening primrose oil once a day. 
Opks are steadily getting darker and i'm hoping that what everyone says about AC shortening your cycles is true :D 
Hoping for a bit of support from girls who are in a similar position :)
Lots of :dust: xxxx


----------



## LoloShells

Hi Katy I'm doing just fine :) Started my diet yesterday. I'm drinking way more fluids than I'm used to. I got up to pee twice last night and I usually don't get up at all. Hoping I'll be down 10 lbs by the 20th! I've kinda already started to not think about Ttc. Yesterday I forgot to log my temp until after lunch! Usually one of the first things I do in the morning.
How was your time away?


----------



## sadie

Welcome belle! We are a great group of ladies! 

Thanks coco. I also did an hsg the week before my IUI. Tubes were already open, but maybe it did somethin to help....


----------



## Coconuts

*Belle*, :hi: welcome along to the group. :flower: You've gone and found a great one here. This thread just keeps on going and going! 9 months hey, you're a trooper. Remember that each cycle passed, ups your odds of the next cycle being the one.
I'm on my fourth cycle now. AF just got me and the ugly old wind bag is still here. :grr: I'm on my second cycle of AC now, last cycle, I'm sorry to say it delayed my O but gave me an extra day on my LP (11now) so I'm happier despite the extra wait to O. I thought about EPO but last month I finally got some EWCM, a big glob so I'll stick with the AC for now. I'm also OPKing and hate them. I start too soon and they drive me insane with all the negatives. My O can range from CD18 - 28(last month - argh!). I'm trying out a saliva microscope this month *sings dramatic music*
Have you got a cycle ticker to put in your sig so we can keep track of where you are in your cycle. We'd hate to miss the important days :flower: Hope you get the +OPK soon!

*Sadie*, that's what they say don't they. I'm sure you don't care now you well and truely knocked up you lucky duck you. :winkwink:

*Lolo*, I think you're in the right frame of mind now, you did you best to get your BDing in a the right time and now no amount of stressing or analysis will change the outcome of this cycle. Keep doing what your doing and be happy hun. GL with the diet.

AFM, indulgence phase is exactly that today, cappuccinos, pastries, wine before lunch, with lunch, after lunch. If I'm honest, I was a little tipsy during my afternoon lesson. I don't think my students noticed. They're three crazy sisters in their 50's. Two of them are twins and they are hilarious! Even more so after a glass of wine with lunch! *hic*


----------



## sadie

Ooh vino! i love wine! Sardegna has delicious wines! 

So funny about being tipsy for the lessons! I bet it was much more entertaining for you!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: yup!
I agree about Sardinian wine, cannonau is delish! Before coming here I used to by grenache in the UK. Found out that the Spanish granache vines are from the cannonau vines the invading Spaniard took back to Spain with them. No wonder it goes down so well. Our vineyard is a mix of cannonau and monica. :wine:
Malvasia is the wine that got me tipsy for my lesson today :haha:


----------



## artsiekat

Belle - Welcome to our little thread! Hope you love it here as much as we do!

Coco - I'm moving in with you! I want your wine.

Sadie - Still so happy for you, hope you're feeling well with your little sticky bean doing a number on your uterus in there.

Katy - 2WW, Whooo! YAy!


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie, you're welcome whenever you want. I think two women in close quarters TTCing like we are is asking for certifiable insanity or at least total immersion and loss of touch with reality. I'm sure a few weeks with you, and wine, and we'll be whipping out the speculum and hand cams and doing cervix watch in HD and uploading to YouTube or some other such madness. There must be a reason why TTC is underground. I think I just realised why. All women would go mad, no men would want to BD with the crazies and the human race would die out.
Artsie, pop over for a glass or two then back to the US with you. Or else the apocolyse will happen.


----------



## Momma.Bear

Can I join you ladies??
I'm on CD 5 - hoping to get my :bfp: this month!
I'm planning to test on the 22nd, and AF is due the 29th!

GL ladies and lots of :dust: & congrats to those who've already seen their :bfp: :D


----------



## Coconuts

Of course you can Momma! :hi: Welcome along!
My O day is all over the place so depending on O this month my test date will probably be around the 5th Nov but I'm hoping to O earlier this month. :shrug:
I'm CD3 today so we're starting out at a similar time. I'd love to O in 10 days but it's more like CD22. *twiddles thumbs*
Great to have new faces :flower:


----------



## sadie

hey momma! Welcome to the club! :dust:


----------



## Momma.Bear

I hope this is our month ladies! :dust:


----------



## artsiekat

Hahaha! Coco, you crack me up, the hand cam is such a good idea! :haha:

Momma - Welcome to our thread! Hope you come to love it as much as I have! Good luck to that little eggy of yours that's brewing right now!


----------



## B&LsMom

Welcome Belle254 and Momma.Bear :dust:


----------



## Momma.Bear

Aw, you guys are so welcoming! Makes me warm and fuzzy inside xx


----------



## Katy78

Good morning. I'm so sleepy... We went to our friends yesterday and we got home at 11 pm. An went to sleep at 1am. Tired, yawning like crazy.... 
Still not rested from my trip. It was interesting. Two days away for a 1,5 hr meeting :haha:. France is beautiful though, as much as I've seen. We spent most of our free time drinking coffee or whatever together, discussing different projects. No, it wasn't a vacation at all...

Welcome to the club, *belle254* and *Momma.Bear*.


----------



## Katy78

Oh, *sadie* - shouldn't you be changing your status and signature?
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

I bet she's feeling superstitious! I'm with Katy get a little poppyseed ticker!

*Katy*, the big O day was yesterday? Welcome once again to the 2WW! How do you feel about this cycle? Positive/ :thumbup:


----------



## Katy78

Thanks, *Coco*. I'm feeling cautiously positive, because I ovulated from my left ovary once for a change and that might make the difference. But I don't want my hopes to get high. I'm ready to have my surgery and get a BFP a few months later :winkwink:.


----------



## Coconuts

cautiously hopeful then? Sounds like a good place to be. I wonder if I'll O from the right this month. Don't usually feel O put I had some Ovary action this last month with AC on the left. Which side will it be??????? My follicles are starting to bubble up as we speak.


----------



## sadie

Oooh love the ovary pain! I hope you get it full force this cycle, *coco*.

*Katy*. They have such amazing cheeses.... imo, better than cheese from Italy!

No ticker for me yet. I'm being cautious as my italian superstitious side is controlling my actions. i am trying to hold off until my doc visit on 11 november.

Good luck girls! Catch that egg!!


----------



## Katy78

A little lamb will do :).


----------



## Coconuts

Sadie I completely agree about French cheeses. Camenbert, Brie and soft goats cheese were all we ate in Paris on our honeymoon! I'll miss those soft cheeses when I'm preggo. Won't care much I suspect though :yipee:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Coconuts said:


> Sadie I completely agree about French cheeses. Camenbert, Brie and soft goats cheese were all we ate in Paris on our honeymoon! I'll miss those soft cheeses when I'm preggo. Won't care much I suspect though :yipee:

I am missing those cheeses already, and with xmas coming up will be a nightmare.

You can have baked camembert as long as its piping hot, that kills any potential listeria, will have to have that instead of cheese and biccies.

Stilton is another, as is danish blue, I could live off cheese tbh x


----------



## LoloShells

Mmm one of my sisters always finds a round of brie covered in cinnamon and sugar, she makes it nice and melty and we eat it on thin crackers. :drooling:


----------



## citymouse

Yes, I'm looking forward to baking some Brie at some point. The thing that shocks me is that I don't miss wine. I mean, on a hot afternoon I would love to sit around with a cool glass of white wine, but at night or out to dinner, it doesn't even faze me. 

Welcome to the new girls!

And fx'd for you, Katy! Go, eggie, go!


----------



## sadie

What?!?!?! No cheese???? I am a mouse, at heart. What kind of cheese can i eat??? Can I eat a taleggio? I bought some the other day. I just had some slivers of Brie on tuesday!


----------



## LoloShells

That depends on the cheese. If the cheese is made from pasteurized milk, it's fine. But some cheese is made with raw (unpasteurized) milk, and it's not safe to eat or drink anything made with raw milk during pregnancy.

Most cheese sold in the United States &#8211; including soft cheese &#8211; is made with pasteurized milk and is therefore considered safe to eat. But some cheese made from raw milk also shows up on store shelves and at farmer's markets, so it's best to check the label before eating any.

Soft cheeses most likely to be made from raw milk include feta, Brie, Camembert, blue-veined cheese like Roquefort and gorgonzola, and Mexican-style cheese like queso blanco, queso fresco, and panela.

Raw milk and the food made from it can carry disease-causing organisms, including a bacterium called Listeria monocytogenes. (Dairy products made from pasteurized milk, on the other hand, have a very low risk of contamination.)

Listeriosis (the infection caused by Listeria) is relatively rare. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) estimates that it affects 1,600 people in the United States each year. But pregnant women are particularly susceptible, and the infection can be devastating and even deadly for unborn babies.

The CDC, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), and the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) all recommend that pregnant women not eat foods made with unpasteurized milk. Raw milk soft cheeses are mentioned specifically because they've been linked to cases of listeriosis.

https://www.babycenter.com/404_is-it-safe-to-eat-soft-cheese-during-pregnancy_3175.bc


----------



## citymouse

Yep, I avoid soft (unpasteurized) and blue cheeses. Plus lunchmeat/deli meat. And raw/undercooked meat, eggs, and fish.


----------



## Coconuts

Couldn't have put it better Lolo. Good summary!
*Sadie*, don't worry, just better to know now. The baby isn't getting food from you yet so don't worry. Just stop with the soft cheese now you know.
It's the same with raw eggs too? I'm sure you know that??? Mayo, bernaise sauce I think, soft boiled of runny eggs. Cook them completely to kill off any nasties.


----------



## citymouse

Mayo in a jar is fine, though. Just not homemade mayo or aioli.


----------



## Coconuts

Good to know. Don't eat mayo in any shape or form though so won't bother me that one. Eugh!


----------



## sadie

Wow. Thanks Loloand City for the info!

Can i have yogurt? And for lunch i brought swiss and sliced chicken from the deli.


----------



## Katy78

I absolutely love brie, camembert, gorgonzola, etc. But I know those kinds of cheese can be dangerous because of Listeria monocytogenes. That's why they are more or less reserved for my indulgence phase and even then from pasteurized milk.


----------



## twilliamssbt

sadie said:


> Wow. Thanks Loloand City for the info!
> 
> Can i have yogurt? And for lunch i brought swiss and sliced chicken from the deli.

Yoghurt should be fine, just start to check the sides of packaging to make sure everything is pasteurised.

I am a bit gutted about the bernnaise sauce, was soo looking forward to eggs benedict every morning for breakfast on my honeymoon at Sandals.

Am hoping Mr chef can make me some nice pregnancy friendly substitutes seeing as the OH has forked out for a butler suite for us.

I cannot get enough of eggs atm, and I do allow my yolk to be just a little runny, I just flip it to make sure its piping hot. Although British Lion eggs are much safer.


----------



## LoloShells

I don't know how I will manage without runny eggs if I ever get my BFP. I would say eggs are my favorite food, and God how I love dipping an entire breakfast in egg yolk. :sigh:


----------



## Katy78

I practically don't eat eggs myself. Except as part of other dishes.


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - If you can microwave or broil your sandwich or just the meat, then it's fine to eat. You can still eat almost anything, as long as it's been cooked fully to remove any contamination!

I suffer most from not having sashimi and sushi, I love raw fish. Like lolo, I love to dip my breakfasts in egg yolks, as well.

Yogurt and other probiotic foods are fine(like kimchee, yum). Most of them you find in the stores are pasteurized, too.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Lolo, I'm a bit egg fan. Eggs for breakie and anything in egg yolk is yum. Poached eggs on brown toast with a heap of black pepper! Oh lordy, I think this is going to have to be for supper tonight. We had a decent lunch. Mmmmmmm poached eggs and pepper! *dribbles on keyboard*


----------



## LoloShells

Oh an i love love sushi too! I eat the raw stuff sometimes but I like the cooked stuff much more. Especially the eel! Mmmmmm. These are from my most recent sushi excursion. Aren't they gorgeous?!

https://i53.tinypic.com/f1bfrm.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/2dac80h.jpg


----------



## citymouse

I still go out to sushi, I just order cooked food. It's not so bad. Although I have heard that going to lower-quality sushi places can put you at a bit of risk because the rice itself can harbor bacteria. So I'd stick to higher-end places.

I went off eggs as soon as I got my BFP, so that wasn't a problem. But this week I have eaten a couple of hard-boiled ones dipped in salt and it doesn't make me gag. Still not interested in DH's scrambles!


----------



## twilliamssbt

citymouse said:


> I still go out to sushi, I just order cooked food. It's not so bad. Although I have heard that going to lower-quality sushi places can put you at a bit of risk because the rice itself can harbor bacteria. So I'd stick to higher-end places.
> 
> I went off eggs as soon as I got my BFP, so that wasn't a problem. But this week I have eaten a couple of hard-boiled ones dipped in salt and it doesn't make me gag. Still not interested in DH's scrambles!

Yep, rice carries a risk of Bacillus cereus toxin food poisoning. It should be freshly cooked to avoid this, not reheated. Its one of the common food poisonings involving chinese restaurants.

Did you get morning sickness bad chuck, I only got nausea if I was hungry, as long as I kept eating and didn't get hungry, I was fine. Thats probably why I have put 1.5 stone on eeeekkkk :wacko::wacko:


----------



## LoloShells

I would really like to devour a pizza right now. I'm full from my dinner but I'm dying for some bread, and grease!


----------



## sadie

With broccoli and black olives on top.


----------



## B&LsMom

Sadie--Broccoli on Pizza????


----------



## Katy78

Sashimi, sushi.... I'm drooling....
That's my favourite food but it's only for special occasions because it's very expensive and there's only one decent Japanese restaurant around here. We do make our own sushi but we use smoked salmon, it's safer that way. We don't trust local fish markets to provide high quality fish for sushi.


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> Sadie--Broccoli on Pizza????

I love broccoli and spinach on my pizza! Especially with a white sauce rather than red.


----------



## LoloShells

Katy78 said:


> Sashimi, sushi.... I'm drooling....
> That's my favourite food but it's only for special occasions because it's very expensive and there's only one decent Japanese restaurant around here. We do make our own sushi but we use smoked salmon, it's safer that way. We don't trust local fish markets to provide high quality fish for sushi.

Maybe its just a California thing, but it seems you can get sushi on every corner. The photos are from a franchise named RA. The sushi is really good and I was surprised at the reasonable prices as its a fancier sushi joint than most. We got 3 different plates, 8 pieces on each, and tons of their delicious iced tea, for $36. I'd go again.


----------



## sadie

I *LOVE* sushi. NYC is full of them too.

And if you like broccoli, Bmom, try it on a slice of pizza. Sooooo good... What grosses me out is that people put shrimp or pineapple on their pizza.

have a great day everyone! Monday is a holiday here so 3 day weekend!! xox


----------



## Coconuts

Thank god it's not a three day w/end here or I'd be waiting an extra day for the microscope!
It didn't arrive today after all. Monday it should be. Unless tomorrow?

Prawn on a pizza is bad. I agree. I used to love pinapple pizza when I was a kid. Doesn't exist over here in Sardinia though. The rest of Italy agrees with you about pineapple and pizza not mixing. :pizza:


----------



## twilliamssbt

I think I am quite boring with pizza tbh, I like as much cheese as possible and loads of jalapeno chillis on there, damn, my mouth is watering again, and all I have for my snack is an aspargus cuppa soup :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

Ew cuppa soup! Wish I could beam you a pizza from Sardinia. Our cousin and her fiance own a pizza place here and she does the most amazing pizza with wholegrain base! It's thin and crunchy and doesn't go soggy in the middle. Spicy sausage, chilli oil, rocket and parmesan shavings. *initiates transporter, destination: BTWilliams desk*


----------



## Katy78

I like seafood pizza myself - and that means not only shrimp but fish and clams, too. With red sauce and lots of cheese of course. I've never had a white sauce pizza, I don't think that exists in Slovenia. Only tomato sauce.

Boy am I bored... Just sitting here waiting to go home. And it's raining cats and dogs out there.


----------



## Coconuts

Eugh, we've got the rain here too. Last weekend was clear blue sky and 30 degrees C. Autumn is officially here. Makes me so sleepy. Off for a nap before the 4pm lesson :sleep:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Coconuts said:


> Ew cuppa soup! Wish I could beam you a pizza from Sardinia. Our cousin and her fiance own a pizza place here and she does the most amazing pizza with wholegrain base! It's thin and crunchy and doesn't go soggy in the middle. Spicy sausage, chilli oil, rocket and parmesan shavings. *initiates transporter, destination: BTWilliams desk*

Just a quick snack before going to hairdressers, after this I only have 1 apointment till the wedding aaahhhhhhhgggggg


----------



## Coconuts

EEEEEEEEEEEEE it's getting really close!!!!! How preggy are you going to be on the big day? 20 weeks???? Is your wedding ticker right? I thought it was sooner than that??


----------



## twilliamssbt

Coconuts said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEE it's getting really close!!!!! How preggy are you going to be on the big day? 20 weeks???? Is your wedding ticker right? I thought it was sooner than that??

On the day of the wedding 21 weeks, its right, but its only 9 weeks tomorrow.

Going to tell other half to sod off out soon, I need to try dress on again :wacko:


----------



## sadie

Getting married is so much fun. You must be so excited. And how nice that it will be at a resort! I loved my first wedding. Me and oh are going to get married within the next 10 months but it will be something easy and quick.


----------



## twilliamssbt

sadie said:


> Getting married is so much fun. You must be so excited. And how nice that it will be at a resort! I loved my first wedding. Me and oh are going to get married within the next 10 months but it will be something easy and quick.

I am excited now, We have some family flying out to be there with us, but it will small and intimate and they are not staying at sandals. They also fly home 2 days after the wedding leaving us with 10 days on our own, lovely :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Was it easy to plan the wedding at a resort? Maybe that will be my plan for february.


----------



## twilliamssbt

sadie said:


> Was it easy to plan the wedding at a resort? Maybe that will be my plan for february.

We went into travel agents in May, Sandals had a 50% off offer on certain room categories at certain resorts. We booked it along with premium economy seating.

Sandals wedding planner then sends you lots of price lists and choices and you customise each theme how you want it.

With Sandals, if you stay over 6 nights in a concierge room or butler suite the basic wedding is free. Thats what we went with and have just added upgrades on flowers and gazebo decoration.

Sandals literally do everything for you. Not as sure on other resorts, but for the price paid, we have a wedding and honeymoon of my dreams :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Aw twilliamssbt, it's sounds puuuuuuuuuurfect!


----------



## sadie

Sounds awesome. I might have to start investigating!


----------



## Coconuts

The microscope arrived this afternoon! Pre-seed too. Things have gotten serious down in the lab. First couple of trial runs with the s.scope look very promising! Only CD5 here and so got the expected non fertile dots and bumps. Looks mostly like tiny chips of glass scattered on the slide. The light is green and really bright, almost too bright so you have to make your assessment as quick as you can and then stop. Or go blind. Other than that the focus on the thing is really good, you twist it and the image just pops out at you. It all works and I have some high hopes for it.
saliva scope-ing starts tomorrow!
Hope I don't have to wait too long for the start of ferning.
Off to beddy byes with me :sleep: Goodnight you lovely lot!


----------



## B&LsMom

sadie said:


> I *LOVE* sushi. NYC is full of them too.
> 
> And if you like broccoli, Bmom, try it on a slice of pizza. Sooooo good... What grosses me out is that people put shrimp or pineapple on their pizza.
> 
> have a great day everyone! Monday is a holiday here so 3 day weekend!! xox

I just can't even imagine that, don't get me wrong I love broccoli, just haven't ever seen it on a pizza!-- --I don't even think that is offered as a topping choice in the pizza places here----I will take SHRIMP AND PINEAPPLE on my pizza tho--add in some Canadian bacon and pinenuts and the pizza place down the road would call that a surfin Hawaii (I think that's what its called anyways)--I'm really not a huge pizza fan myself but do prefer a white sauce over a red!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Coconuts said:


> The microscope arrived this afternoon! Pre-seed too. Things have gotten serious down in the lab. First couple of trial runs with the s.scope look very promising! Only CD5 here and so got the expected non fertile dots and bumps. Looks mostly like tiny chips of glass scattered on the slide. The light is green and really bright, almost too bright so you have to make your assessment as quick as you can and then stop. Or go blind. Other than that the focus on the thing is really good, you twist it and the image just pops out at you. It all works and I have some high hopes for it.
> saliva scope-ing starts tomorrow!
> Hope I don't have to wait too long for the start of ferning.
> Off to beddy byes with me :sleep: Goodnight you lovely lot!

Depending on the quality of the microscope, you should be able to adjust the brightness of the light somewhere. If the focus seems good, that to me would indicate reasonable quality and probably somewhere to adjust light.

Have you got a pic of the scope??


----------



## citymouse

How fun! A microscope! Are you going crazy looking at everything under it?


----------



## sadie

Sperm, too! That would be cool, imo.


----------



## citymouse

sadie said:


> Sperm, too! That would be cool, imo.

LOL! Or scary.

When I hit "go to first unread post", all I saw was, "Sperm, too!" having totally forgotten the context. :rofl:


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl:
twilliams, it's a fertile-focus one. tiny little lipstick looking thing. The light is a push button LED inside the casing. The lens pops off the top in one unit with the eye piece and focus dial. You pop the lense unit of, put some saliva on the lens and when it's dry, put it back in the housing, push the button and you can see the patterns. It doesn't appear to be able to be adjusted though which is a shame. It was only 16 pounds so I love the value for money with this one and the focus range is quite big, in my layman's opinion. The dial takes the image from blurry to crisp and back to blurry again. It's great, just a bit bright. Better that being too dull. I'll try looking at it with my sunglasses on :coolio:

I'm a bit nervous to look at :spermy: in case I don't like what I find. I'm not worried that there's a problem, this is only the 4th month and I don't know what I'm looking for really and if they're not all lined up in order doing synchronized swimming I'll convince myself they're not optimal. I don't need anything else to worry over or eggy will never come out again! I'd rather be an ostrich about it for now. I'm already concerned that I'll never produce estrogen again and will never see the ferning. Ufff, I'm such a worry wart!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Ahh right coconuts, in that case yes, perhas sunglasses will help.

Sperm are great to look at under a microscope, they are wiggling and wriggling every which way. 

If you ever have to have a vaginal swab done, do not BD for a few days before, you can see them when you do a stain of the swab in the lab. That always amused me at work.


----------



## LoloShells

Can't sleep. Neighbors are outside hooting and hollering like a bunch of drunk a-holes. Umm hi do you own a clock?? It's nearly 2 am. Let's move it inside guys. I have to stop myself from going outside and screaming at them.


----------



## Coconuts

Poor *Lolo*. :sleep:

*Twilliams*, that's so funny. You must have had a little giggle to yourself thinking, about the women who got lucky from the look of their slides!


----------



## citymouse

Lol, I should have waited until I was done with breakfast before checking this thread! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Katy78

twilliamssbt said:


> Sperm are great to look at under a microscope, they are wiggling and wriggling every which way.
> 
> If you ever have to have a vaginal swab done, do not BD for a few days before, you can see them when you do a stain of the swab in the lab. That always amused me at work.

:blush: :rofl:

Good thing I was starting AF on the day of my examination last month. My GYN was going to take a smear but didn't as AF interferes with the results. Now I know what they would be seeing :haha:.


----------



## sadie

Where has ebelle been lately? 

Any symptoms Katy?


----------



## sadie

Ignor that! I saw the 3 and the 8 and reversed them! I will ask u again in 5 days!


----------



## Katy78

Well, I should be on 8 DPO but I ovulated late :shrug:.
I'm getting very strong twinges and dull aches anyway. I have a cycle like that now and then.


----------



## LoloShells

I haven't symptom spotted at all! Go me! I'm too focused on this diet. BTW as of yesterday, (day 4 of 17) I had lost 4 lbs.


----------



## citymouse

Lolo and Katy, in honor of this month's low-key vibe, I will give you text-only baby dust. ;)

Dust dust dust!


----------



## Coconuts

Yesterday night SIL came over to borrow some clothes for a date. I thought I'd test out the TTC-lab-in-a-box disguise and left the TTC lab out on the bedside table. She came over, rooted through the wardrobe, I did her make up for her RIGHT NEXT TO THE TTC LAB and she didn't even see it. I thought she might ask what was in the box but nothing, and she's a nosey parker! :yipee: no more panic hiding of TTC stuff!


----------



## sadie

Thats funny!


----------



## Katy78

*LoloShells*, when are you testing? Not too soon I hope :winkwink:.
I'll be testing as late as next Monday (maybe Sunday if I can't take it any longer). AF is supposed to show up in two or three days but this cycle will be longer.
How are you girls?


----------



## LoloShells

Well at this point I have no desire to test... Knowing me it will hit me at some point though. :dohh:


----------



## Katy78

Wait as long as you possibly can :).

Brrrr, it's cold here. I can't even type properly. Got my heater on and I dragged it closer to my desk. It's 3 - 5 degrees Celsius outside at the moment. Brrrrr... And to think I was wearing short sleaves outside last week...


----------



## Coconuts

The temp dropped of so quickly here too! It's crazy. We've got the plumber coming this morning to sort out our fireplace. It's going to heat the water for the radiators this year. Then we need to get the chimney cleaned and then we can start roasting chestnut on the open fire *sings obvious song* until then however we're doubling up on jumpers. I miss you summer, where did you go?


----------



## Momma.Bear

We've had gorgeous weather lately, which is odd for October! Lol
It was about 26 yesterday and sooo sunny. 
I'm missing my fall weather though!!


----------



## Coconuts

It's cold here :sad1:


----------



## Momma.Bear

Well if it makes you feel any better, it's chilly here this morning :p


----------



## Coconuts

:thumbup: I can't complain, bright blue sky but I'm cold!


----------



## Katy78

Feeling a lot warmer now. They turned the central heat on. But I still can't wait to go out into the cold in an hour. Because I'll be going home :winkwink:.


----------



## artsiekat

Hey girls, just checking in! Been goofing off all weekend and drinking enough wine to pickle my liver. It's gorgeous here today, we've been having warmer weather since the rain stopped(finally) about a week ago. It tends to stay lovely here until Nov. so all that rain on my fall was making me cranky!

I finally stopped bleeding/spotting and I took an opk for kicks, instead of turning super dark right away like it did a couple of weeks ago, it was faint for a long time, then settled down at slightly lighter than the control. Good sign! But I guess I should call the doctor today to get my blood drawn.

Hope we see some BFPs over the next couple of weeks!


----------



## B&LsMom

artsiekat said:


> Hey girls, just checking in! Been goofing off all weekend and drinking enough wine to pickle my liver. It's gorgeous here today, we've been having warmer weather since the rain stopped(finally) about a week ago. It tends to stay lovely here until Nov. so all that rain on my fall was making me cranky!
> 
> I finally stopped bleeding/spotting and I took an opk for kicks, instead of turning super dark right away like it did a couple of weeks ago, it was faint for a long time, then settled down at slightly lighter than the control. Good sign! But I guess I should call the doctor today to get my blood drawn.
> 
> Hope we see some BFPs over the next couple of weeks!


I had my first blood draw on Friday--hoping to get my results by tomorrow!


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie, was only just thinking about you and wondering how it's all going. I bet you couldn't wait for the bleeding to stop and it all be over. :hugs: You're sounding perky thanks to the sunshine. Hope all's well with you and all your projects.


----------



## citymouse

Hey, Artsiekat and Blakesmom, hope you're both feeling all right!

We had one day of lovely rain and then the temps went back to the high 80s! Ugh!


----------



## LoloShells

Well here's my first symptom spot of my 2ww. Went to put on sports bra after work, for daily workout, and it feels awfuly tight and uncomfortable. BBs stuffed in it. I thought today was 8 dpo til i looked at my ticker, lol.


----------



## irmastar

can I join ur 2ww? i'm testing on the 19 or 20 AF is due on the 19 d but usually start spotting 2 days before that so maybe I'll test on the 17


----------



## citymouse

Welcome, Irma! Good luck to you!


LoloShells said:


> Well here's my first symptom spot of my 2ww. Went to put on sports bra after work, for daily workout, and it feels awfuly tight and uncomfortable. BBs stuffed in it. I thought today was 8 dpo til i looked at my ticker, lol.

Oh my gosh, Lolo, for some reason when I read this I thought you said there were _bees_ stuffed in your sports bra. :rofl:

Think of it this way... no matter what happens this month, at least you don't have bees in your sports bra!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LoloShells

Lol, that would def suck.


----------



## Katy78

*artsiekat* and *blakesmom*, good to hear you're both getting closer to actively TTC again. FX'ed.

Welcome, *irmastar*. Of course you can join us.

*LoloShells*, that's a promising symptom. You're a few days ahead of me, I'm only on 6 DPO. But getting there. As for my "symptoms", my twinges calmed down and my bbs do not hurt at all.


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Irma! Welcome alone! One week to go! :dust:


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> *artsiekat* and *blakesmom*, good to hear you're both getting closer to actively TTC again. FX'ed.
> 
> Welcome, *irmastar*. Of course you can join us.
> 
> *LoloShells*, that's a promising symptom. You're a few days ahead of me, I'm only on 6 DPO. But getting there. As for my "symptoms", my twinges calmed down and my bbs do not hurt at all.


I'm still just stalking you all LOL. I found out last Monday my miscarriage was caused by having a partial molar pregnancy--my widwife told me to wait 1 year once we had this information (And to think I was whining about 3 months) but I talked to the Dr. who did my D&C and convinced her to be OK with just 6 months if my hCG levels drop quickly---so if you would all please take this extra hCG from me that would be great :dust: to you all with love from me!!


----------



## Coconuts

6 months,.... a year even... why do they say you have to wait so long???
You must feel so frustrated. Good thing there's Christmas and new year in the middle to make the time fly by! :flower:


AFM got some suspicious ferning today :yipee: find it hard to believe since this is waaaaaaaaaay early in the cycle for me but who know with the AC????????????


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone! I have been inactive for a couple months on here, but I think it happened this month. Can you guys go check out my picture and let me know what you all think!


----------



## Katy78

*Ashley * :flower: :hugs:.
I've been thinking about you, girl :).
I saw your photos, looks like you've got yourself a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:!
Congratulations.
I wish you a stress free pregnancy. 
You're welcome to stick around like the rest of our pregnant ladies.

*blakesmom*, 6 months????:nope:
I'm so sorry. 
I'd be happy to take your hcg if it was possible, you know that :winkwink:.
I hope you keep stalking us. FX'ed your hcg levels drop quicker than anticipated. In the meantime, focus on your son and your DH.


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks Katy! As soon as I saw it, I thought of you ladies, so I had to get back on here! I didn't think about TTC for the last couple months and just told myself if it's meant to be it will be, and I think the lack of stressing about it helped.


----------



## Coconuts

Hi Ashley :hi: I joined in the meantime while you were away. I don't know how to look at your pic but I trust Katy's verdict 100%
CONGRATULATIONS!
:yipee:


----------



## LoloShells

Holy site change Batman! I hate change.

Congrats Ashley :) 

My gf who sees me everyday at work just told me my boobs look ginormous today, lol. It could just be my horizontal stripes though haha


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo! :holly: and...... now it's changed back again :tease:


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Congratulations Ashley :happydance:

So sorry to hear you need to wait longer Blakesmom, it may not feel like it, but at least you have an explanation as to why. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Congratulations, Ashley!


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> 6 months,.... a year even... why do they say you have to wait so long???
> You must feel so frustrated. Good thing there's Christmas and new year in the middle to make the time fly by! :flower:
> 
> 
> with the Partial Molar pregnancy if not all of the tissue was removed with the D&C then the "mole cells" can start growing and turn into cancer that starts in the uterus and then if it isn't found can go to the lungs and liver (I think those are the other target organs) so they want to monitor the hCG levels until they are at zero and stay @ zero for at least 3 months--but obviously with a new pregnancy the hCG levels go up, so they wouldn't be able to rule out that the "mole" cells weren't growing along with a new baby. But yes lots of Holidays this time of year--and I have been working with Blake on potty training so when we are able to try again that will be all done--yay no more diapers so this kiddo!!


----------



## Coconuts

Go little man!
Wow, sounds like crazy stuff. Better to look after your health and yourself first and make sure you're OK. A frustrating thing but it'll work out in the end and be so worth it.


----------



## sadie

:hugs: Blakesmom, Im with Coco. take good care of yourself. I am sorry youare going thru this.

Ashley, Congrats on the good news!!!

Coco, can u port a pic of the ferning or is it impossible?



btw, I gave in and got myself a ticker!


----------



## LoloShells

Aw yay lil poppyseed :)


----------



## citymouse

Blakesmom, sorry about the wait. It doesn't seem fair! But this way you'll know that you're doing the best thing for your health... and yay for potty training! 

Coconuts, I want to see the ferning! Reading about your microscope the other day made me go search google for sites with pictures of random things under a microscope. :rofl: Very exciting, also a little gross in some cases (insects, mostly). I'm a little bit of a geek so it sounds cool to be able to read the signs of your body that way!

Sadie, hurray for your ticker! Very nice.


----------



## twilliamssbt

citymouse said:


> Blakesmom, sorry about the wait. It doesn't seem fair! But this way you'll know that you're doing the best thing for your health... and yay for potty training!
> 
> Coconuts, I want to see the ferning! Reading about your microscope the other day made me go search google for sites with pictures of random things under a microscope. :rofl: Very exciting, also a little gross in some cases (insects, mostly). I'm a little bit of a geek so it sounds cool to be able to read the signs of your body that way!
> 
> Sadie, hurray for your ticker! Very nice.

If your into looking at things under a microscope, I may well still have a few interesting pictures I took with a microscope camera attached to microscope for my honours project on disk somewhere. Mainly Trichomonas, Bacterial vaginosis, normal slides and possibly some gonorrhoea. :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Err... thanks, but no thanks! :rofl:


----------



## sadie

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## twilliamssbt

citymouse said:


> Err... thanks, but no thanks! :rofl:

Hehehe I thought that might put you off :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

Sadie Love the new Avatar pic and of course the Ticker too!!

They called with my first hCG levels just a few minutes ago---344. That doesn't seem too high so hopefully zero will come soon. Originally they wanted me to do ever week for a month and then every month until a year after the D&C--but the nurse said after the 3rd reading they will let me know what the order will be--I'm staying hopeful that means I don't need to be monitored for that long!!


----------



## LoloShells

Can I just say, that I HATE EPT and I will never buy another one? I should know better than to buy a blue dye test. Just got my first evap ever, and it just seems mean, no?

Ok, rant over.


----------



## sadie

Can we see a picture? I am going to bed now and wont be able to see it until tmrw, but..... You just never know! I totally ignored my first blue dye test, but when i look back at it, i see a faint line in the foto.


----------



## LoloShells

sure :) I'll be back in two shakes of a lambs tail!


----------



## LoloShells

hope it worked
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0231.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LoloShells

yikes its even harder to see on here. What i see irl is a lil more obvious


----------



## LoloShells

Tweaked
 



Attached Files:







IMAG02312.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LoloShells

::sigh:: c'est la vie


----------



## citymouse

How long after taking the test did that come up?

Can you get your paws on a pink dye test tomorrow?


----------



## LoloShells

Well at ten minutes, it almost looked like the dye wasn't done moving across the strip. There was a vertical line, but it wasn't straight, it was curved. Hence why it just didn't look done i guess. Then I forgot about it for probably an hour :/


----------



## Katy78

*LoloShells*, I have a higher respect for the blue dye tests than a lot of other ladies on these forums. For example, I'll be using a CB to confirm a possible positive on the pink dye cheapies I have at home at the moment.
You should know that I got an evap once. But I knew that it was an evap for sure. The vertical line appeared several hours later and it was thin instead of thick. In your case, I'm not so sure. It might be an evap and it might be your BFP in the making. I have high hopes for you this month, girl.

*sadie*, I noticed your ticker. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

AFM, I told my boss about my operation yesterday. We were just discussing a project I'm working on and will be very busy with next month. So I told her. But only because I was afraid I'd start crying in front of her if I waited till the day AF came before telling her. She asked if it was gynecological and I said yes, they had to remove a cyst. And that was it.
I would be expecting my BFP today or tomorrow if my O wasn't later than usual this month :growlmad:.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm 99% sure its an evap. I have one more ept (evil) and 2 cbd's. So I'll test again in a few days.

GL Katy! I'm still like 4 days from af too.


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, don't be so quick to right it off as an evap. You're only 10DPO so like Katy said, it could be an BFP in the making.

Sadie, I've tried to take a pic holding the s/scope up to the computer camera but it's no good. My digi's broken so that's out so for now you'll just have to take my word for it I'm afraid.

I had baby ferning in the morning yesterday and then some straight stick fern structures in the PM and then again in the evening and then this morning back to just a dotty pebble salt grain pattern. Ho hum. I think my standard read is going to be the morning read but I'll lick and look again before lunch (without eating or drinking for a while) and see what we get. If I get constant ferning in the PM then I'll know to just wait for the change in the morning. :shrug: Learning curve.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Lolo, i would try one of your CBD tests chuck, I got my BFP at 10dpo which was 6 days before af due, a CBD worked that early for me.

I am with Katy, that line looks quite thick and coloured all along, the evaps I got were more coloured just at the edges and nowhere near that think a line.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Lolo, thats exactly what mine looked like at 9dpo..... FX

:dust:


----------



## sadie

More later, i have to leave for work! Happy wednesday!


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeek LOLO! Looking good woman.
Did you test again or are you waiting for tomorrow?!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks ladies :) kinda refusing to get my hopes up since i looked at it so late. No i didn't test again yet. Maybe at 13 dpo. :)

I woke to pee at 2am, just 3 hours after going to sleep, and my eye was in so much pain. Bright pink and a little crusty. I think I have conjunctivitis! Ew. Staying home from work to go see gp or my optometrist.


----------



## citymouse

Ouch, your poor eye!

Coconuts, what kind of ferning indicates ovulation?


----------



## sadie

Testttttttt!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

City - to answer your question, who knows! It 'should' be dense ferning on most of the sample. Each woman will have her own pattern though.
So far, my ferning has been on about 40% of the slide and not like curved bendy fronds covered in veins/branches but straight sticks with sparse branches and some clustering of grains at the joints of these sticks and branches. I think this and somewhere between the two is transitional ferning.
Here are some ref pics.At the mo I'm very much transitional. But not with spit in the morning. So maybe not. I don't eat or drink for a couple of hours before.
This is fertile:
https://www.fertile-focus.com/images/positive300dpiferning.gif
and this is transitional:
https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-10669596438250/fertile-focus-image.jpg
infertile:
https://www.ovulens.com/images/infertile.gif


----------



## LoloShells

lol I tested on CBD and it said not pregnant.


----------



## LoloShells

On the bright side I'm down 5lbs :)


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo :sad1: But :yipee: for the weight loss!


----------



## LoloShells

thanks! 8 more days on this damn diet... ugh


----------



## artsiekat

Ashley - Congrats, hun! :hugs: So happy for you. :happydance:

Sorry I've been out of it ladies, I caught the tummy bug hubby had last week. Not too happy being sick!

Lolo - an evap will never come up during the time limit, if it comes up during the time limit, then it's a positive. I do think HPT's are more accurate than a lot of women give them credit for, even a blue dye tests. But the digital coming up negative has to be a hard blow, I guess now you just wait to see if AF comes. Fingers crossed for you, hun! :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Eh, i really was expecting it to say not pregnant, so not a big deal. I looked at yesterdays test and it still looks the same. Just gonna wait it out! AF due on Monday I think.


----------



## LoloShells

artsiekat said:


> Ashley - Congrats, hun! :hugs: So happy for you. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry I've been out of it ladies, I caught the tummy bug hubby had last week. Not too happy being sick!
> 
> Lolo - an evap will never come up during the time limit, if it comes up during the time limit, then it's a positive. I do think HPT's are more accurate than a lot of women give them credit for, even a blue dye tests. But the digital coming up negative has to be a hard blow, I guess now you just wait to see if AF comes. Fingers crossed for you, hun! :hugs:

Hope your tummy feels better!


----------



## ebelle

Hi my lovelies, sorry I've been away, had a busy 2 weeks with my friend's wedding and then my best friend being in town.

Welcome to *Belle254* and *Momma.Bear*, glad you found us :)

*sadie* - love it that you added your ticker, when is your first doc apptment?

*Coconuts* - Sorry I've been such a lousy buddy again this cycle. Lots of madness going on in my life and drama at work has been keeping me away from using the computer for personal stuff. Btw, msg me your email address so I can send you book scans!

*artsiekat* - how you feeling? hope your tummy is ok now. 

*blakesmom* - thats horrible that u have to wait so long :( well, fingers crossed that the HCG levels drop quickly

*twilliamsbbt* - wedding coming soon! you going to show us a pic of your dress?

*Katy78* - testing time coming up soon... how do you feel? any symptoms yet?

*Loloshells* - don't worry, :bfp: may still be in the making. don't give up!

*citymouse* - how is our little mouselet doing? When is your next scan?

*ashley* - congrats on the :bfp:! Thanks for popping back in to tell us :)

As for me, took clomid 100 mg from cd2 to cd6 am currently cd8 and feeling twinges here and there. Planning to start using the microscope to test tomorrow. I've also been taking EPO and hope that will help with the cm this month.


----------



## Katy78

*LoloShells*, go ahead and expect AF to come and we'll be hopeful for you. Deal?

*ebelle*, good to have you back. FX'ed for a speedy ovulation for both you and *Coco*.

*artsie*, I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Lolo! Obviously we all hope you're wrong. 

Ebelle, are you using the microscope in place of temping or OPKs?

My gender reconfirmation scan is tomorrow afternoon. After that, nothing until the 9th of November!


----------



## twilliamssbt

ebelle said:


> Hi my lovelies, sorry I've been away, had a busy 2 weeks with my friend's wedding and then my best friend being in town.
> 
> Welcome to *Belle254* and *Momma.Bear*, glad you found us :)
> 
> *sadie* - love it that you added your ticker, when is your first doc apptment?
> 
> *Coconuts* - Sorry I've been such a lousy buddy again this cycle. Lots of madness going on in my life and drama at work has been keeping me away from using the computer for personal stuff. Btw, msg me your email address so I can send you book scans!
> 
> *artsiekat* - how you feeling? hope your tummy is ok now.
> 
> *blakesmom* - thats horrible that u have to wait so long :( well, fingers crossed that the HCG levels drop quickly
> 
> *twilliamsbbt* - wedding coming soon! you going to show us a pic of your dress?
> 
> *Katy78* - testing time coming up soon... how do you feel? any symptoms yet?
> 
> *Loloshells* - don't worry, :bfp: may still be in the making. don't give up!
> 
> *citymouse* - how is our little mouselet doing? When is your next scan?
> 
> *ashley* - congrats on the :bfp:! Thanks for popping back in to tell us :)
> 
> As for me, took clomid 100 mg from cd2 to cd6 am currently cd8 and feeling twinges here and there. Planning to start using the microscope to test tomorrow. I've also been taking EPO and hope that will help with the cm this month.

Am not showing my dress anywhere till the wedding pics, but will post a wedding pic as soon as possible afterwards.
I don't want to risk pic being found at all.

Got my 12 week dating scan at 2pm tomorrow, cannot wait now, got lots of coins in purse ready for photos :cry:


----------



## sadie

Woohoo City and Twill! Have fun at your appointments tomorrow!

Ebelle, I am glad you are back. i missd having your energy around. MY OB appt is Nov 11, but I will have an ultrasound at the FS office next wednesday.

lolo, can I pay you to test tomorrow?


----------



## sadie

Twilliams, bandb says you are online, but it is after midnight in the UK. Go to sleep!!!! xo


----------



## LoloShells

sadie said:


> Woohoo City and Twill! Have fun at your appointments tomorrow!
> 
> Ebelle, I am glad you are back. i missd having your energy around. MY OB appt is Nov 11, but I will have an ultrasound at the FS office next wednesday.
> 
> lolo, can I pay you to test tomorrow?

lol, youre too funny. You already convinced me to test today and that was a bust, lol. I only have two tests left so I gotta save em :) Really though, that vertical line was an evap so fully expecting af on Monday. I know, such a Debbie downer I am. :lol:


----------



## twilliamssbt

sadie said:


> Twilliams, bandb says you are online, but it is after midnight in the UK. Go to sleep!!!! xo

I am indeed still online, DF is asleep on the sofa, but the next half hour is about my bedtime, I find if I go any sooner, am up at stupid o clock to go pee.

Also a little too excited about seeing scan tomorrow, have been waiting for this for months lol :happydance:


----------



## LoloShells

the insert for the cbd said that my chances for accuracy today were only 51%, so really I should have waited. Ohhhhh well :)


----------



## LoloShells

twilliamssbt said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Twilliams, bandb says you are online, but it is after midnight in the UK. Go to sleep!!!! xo
> 
> I am indeed still online, DF is asleep on the sofa, but the next half hour is about my bedtime, I find if I go any sooner, am up at stupid o clock to go pee.
> 
> Also a little too excited about seeing scan tomorrow, have been waiting for this for months lol :happydance:Click to expand...

are you going to find out gender, if possible?


----------



## twilliamssbt

LoloShells said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Twilliams, bandb says you are online, but it is after midnight in the UK. Go to sleep!!!! xo
> 
> I am indeed still online, DF is asleep on the sofa, but the next half hour is about my bedtime, I find if I go any sooner, am up at stupid o clock to go pee.
> 
> Also a little too excited about seeing scan tomorrow, have been waiting for this for months lol :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> are you going to find out gender, if possible?Click to expand...

The gender scan in the UK is around 18-20 weeks, DF does not want to know, but as its getting closer, I really want to find out. Due to the wedding, mine will be 18-19 weeks, will book that tomorrow after 12 weeks scan.

I will be examining tomorrows picture if clear enough to see if nub or skull theories can be applied, but will not trust that just yet.

I think I need to find a nice way to bribe DF into letting me find out, am sure I can come up with something lol :blush:


----------



## citymouse

How about, "Which one of us is pushing this baby out her hoo-ha? Me? Oh, then I guess I get to decide if we find out the gender." ;)

Seriously, men deserve a certain degree of respect but the woman deserves to be in control of the pregnancy! :rofl:

I get when people want a surprise, but I think suddenly having a child is enough of a shock to the system to justify finding out the sex early if one of the parents wants to (and by "one of the parents," naturally I mean the one pushing the baby out of her hoo-ha)!


----------



## twilliamssbt

citymouse said:


> How about, "Which one of us is pushing this baby out her hoo-ha? Me? Oh, then I guess I get to decide if we find out the gender." ;)
> 
> Seriously, men deserve a certain degree of respect but the woman deserves to be in control of the pregnancy! :rofl:
> 
> I get when people want a surprise, but I think suddenly having a child is enough of a shock to the system to justify finding out the sex early if one of the parents wants to (and by "one of the parents," naturally I mean the one pushing the baby out of her hoo-ha)!

I am seeing Pain clinic on Friday, they may say baby has to come through sunroof due to my medical history, and that to me is even more reason to let me find out :haha:


----------



## sadie

I agree with you, Twilliams, that you are rightfully justified and City, I agree with you, as well. damnm what we go through! We should even be the ones to chose the names, with just a little input from the guys.... (well, not 100 up to us girls)

Lolo, i am sorry if I pushed you. Its just that your test looked like mine. Go buy some dollar store cheapies, for the fun of POAS! 

xo

Time for bed.

Goodnight and good morning Katy and Coco!!


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> the insert for the cbd said that my chances for accuracy today were only 51%, so really I should have waited. Ohhhhh well :)

49% of a chance it was WRONG with your "not pregnant" silly silly I give you a 52% chance that you are preggo right now and you don't even have to "buy me"--I'm going with the staying hopefully bunch miss Debbie Downer :flower: :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

sadie said:


> I agree with you, Twilliams, that you are rightfully justified and City, I agree with you, as well. damnm what we go through! We should even be the ones to chose the names, with just a little input from the guys.... (well, not 100 up to us girls)
> 
> Lolo, i am sorry if I pushed you. Its just that your test looked like mine. Go buy some dollar store cheapies, for the fun of POAS!
> 
> xo
> 
> Time for bed.
> 
> Goodnight and good morning Katy and Coco!!

Dont be silly, you didnt MAKE me pee on the stick, :haha:

Oh and I agree very much that the baby bearer should get to choose the name. The other party will learn to love it if they dont already, once it's attached to their baby.


----------



## Katy78

Good morning girls :flower:.

*citymouse* and *twilliamssbt*, say hi to your babies for me when you see them today.

*twilliamssbt*, yes, you have a right to find out your baby's gender. Maybe you could just keep it to yourself.
I know a couple who has two kids and the husband didn't want to know the gender of the second one (I don't know about the first). And the mother wanted to know. So she was told the gender and of course she told everybody else but her husband. And he still didn't know. So when the child was born, everybody was expecting a boy. When the girl was born, everybody but the father was surprised :rofl:. True story.

I 'foretold' a baby's gender correctly once. I think it was at 13 weeks. The baby was hiding all through the pregnacy so they didn't know. They really wanted a girl, already having two boys. After her scan they told her they see three lines in the genital area. She was sure that meant a boy. But I searched the internet and found information that that meant a girl. And today she's a healthy beautiful ten-month baby.

*LoloShells*, hang in there. everything will be clear soon.

AFM, I'm unofficially late today according to most of my cycles but AF should be coming on Monday. If she does, I'd prefer it a day or two earlier. But even better - not at all for at least a year :winkwink:.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh my gosh *Katy*! Late and no sign of AF - could this finally be your month! :dust: Keep us updated with the no news is good news.

*Sadie*, morning my lovely! I've forgotten already, are you seeing the FS today? GL if you are :baby:

*Twilliams* - throught the sunroof! :rofl: That's so funny, obviously not literally, just the way you said it.
I think it pays to play the pain card to help swing the argument but honestly I would rather be a mother than a father. I don't know if that's automatic because I'm the woman but I've decided that I'm not going to fear labour and birth and I'm actually looking forward to it! :wacko: I know that's crazy but it something I want to experience so much and I feel bad that DH won't be able to share that. Obviously he'll be very active during labour helping me, but giving birth, whether through the passenger door or sunroof is a rite of passage that I'm happy to have.
I'm in the 'couldn't find out the sex sooner' group. I want to know now! DH too.

*AFM* here's a TMI. I don't know if you remember that I had a little bout of thrush around O last month. I used some cream up the hoohaa for a few days (sure this is why AF arrived despite my efforts to get it all out when EWCM showed up!) Well I don't really think I completely went away and yesterday I had that tell tale tingly feeling. *groan* :hissy: Well I just couldn't face that messy cream nonsense again and the tablet you take it prescription only here *sighs and shakes head* and to see the doctor you can't make an appointment, you have to go at the crack of dawn and wait in the queue. That can take all morning. Last time MIL went, she got there at 08.30 (Doc arrived at 09.15) There were already 7 people there waiting before her and she didn't get into see him until 12.30!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bugger that! :gun:
My friend had Strep B when she had the test a few weeks before labour and I remember seeing online on a midwife site (can't remember the name, midwifery today maybe?) that garlic is a fantastic anti bacterial agent and she reccomended, and this is continued all over the internet, that for Strep B you can peel a clove a garlic, put little slits in it to let the juice out and shove that up your hoohaa over night :shock: I ended up thinking 'let's just hope I don't end up with strep b' But, back to thrush, I remembered is was antibacterial 'allicin' I think is the active agent so did a quick search for 'thrush, garlic' and BOOM, pages and pages and pages about garlic being THE best thing for it! WOW so in the name of the lab, and all my experiments, I sewed some cotton through the middle of a clove for easy retrieval and popped it up there. I was 'cloving' for 6 hours in the day and then a new one all night last night. So far so good. No more 'maybe is coming back' feelings. Will go cloving again tonight and hope for the best. I'm also (and this is baaaaaaaaaad for my students, poor things) also swallowing 1-2 raw garlic cloves with lunch or dinner. Any yeast infection comes from the gut, when it get's a little out of hand it then spills from back door to front door and bang, infection. Raw garlic helps to deal with the excess bacteria in the gut and restore balance. I'm treating myself inside out with GARLIC. I feel like I live in the middle ages, or I'm a witch or something. Love natures cures.

Have a lovely day all.

*City*, GL for the scan. Team pink wasn't it?


----------



## LoloShells

Oh coconuts, you must smell just lovely! Hehe


----------



## ebelle

lol Coconuts! I've heard about the garlic theory, but never knew someone who had tried it. Glad its working for you though :o)

twilliamssbt - hope you find out the gender! It's so exciting! btw, scan pics for us ok?

citymouse - please share some pics of mouselet with us tomorrow after your scan.

sadie - i'm sure the little bean is fine and you'll be enjoying this pregnancy tremendously. Don't forget about us though, we are hoping to be right behind you.

as for me, going all out this month, trying to track via temps, opks and microscope. I need to start planning for my donor to come do donations soon, but no sign of ovulation so far (still a bit early even on clomid)

We'll see.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Finally today is the day.

Scan is at 2pm, so will let you know as soon as I can afterwards.

I then have to collect my notes and get weighed in antenatal clinic, thats not as good because I know I have put 1 and half stone on (21lb) already, although was way too skinny before tbh.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Katy, fx'd that this is the beginning of an af-less year!

Coconuts, :rofl:! You should also eat a lot of yogurt.

Ebelle, hope this is your month!

I'm so bad about posting pics, but I will try. Yes, we're team :pink: until somebody tells us otherwise.

I don't know what it is, but lately I've been sleeping horribly. The weather got warm again and that makes the dog snore really loud. Plus I suppose I went to bed at 9:30 last night so I shouldn't be surprised to be up at 6:00!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, hope your appointment is going grandly, twilliams!


----------



## sadie

Go girls go!

I love the garlic trick! Never have tried it, but have been tempted to! (you are fitting in nicely over there, my dear!)

Send us appt updates! 

FS appt for me is next wednesday. 

I cant type on my phone. More later. Xo


----------



## Katy78

FX'ed for next Wednesday.


----------



## TTC190810

Hey ladies, know I have been very quite this cycle, just been taking things easy! I have still checked in on you all everyday! I couldn't let go completely, lol! 

I know a lot has happened while I have been on a vow of silence! 

Artsi and blakesmom! I am so sorry for your loss, my heart could break for you both! But you are both strong ladies, you will get though this! And then when you do get your bundle of joy you will know how truly precious they are! 

Sadie congrats on your BFP! So happy for you! 

Welcome to the new girls, this is a fab thread! Lots of support and laughs! 

Ashley.... Great to hear from you and with fab news! Congrats!

To all you other ladies, elbella, coconuts, Katy and any one I may have missed off, I'm on my phone so can't retrace thread with out losing reply! You are fab! I love the microscope coco! I misses you guys!!!!


Afm.... I have kept away as i felt I needed to relax! Ttc was draining me and i though that I needed a bit of time to get back to the fun of it........guess what........ Today I have got my BFP!!!!!!

Did first test on a boots test, was a faint line but no squinting required! You could see on camera on phone! And then I got a frer..... Two pink lines again!


I'm in shock!!!!! 5 months of seriously trying then I stop n get a BFP!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## citymouse

:dance: Yay! Congratulations! Wonderful news!


----------



## Coconuts

TTC, I just don't know how some of you women don't just blurt out :bfp: as the first thing in the message! I'm putting down to shock!
CONGRATULATIONS!
:yipee: :baby:


----------



## Katy78

Oh WOW, I'm in shock. A totally unexpected :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
_Congatulations, TTC190810!!!!!_


----------



## twilliamssbt

Congratulations TTC

Here we go, just one thankfully. Baby was bouncing about all over and has legs in the air with hand to head. 

Need to change my ticker they swapped me from 12+5 to 13+2, means I got BFP at 6dpo, probably wrong but am happy to be ahead. 

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/4ceb1e1a.jpg


----------



## Katy78

Yay, *twilliamssbt* :cloud9:.
You must be soooooooooooooo happy right now. I'm happy for you, too :).
You have a cute baby judging from the scan :winkwink:.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> Yay, *twilliamssbt* :cloud9:.
> Youmust be soooooooooooooo happy right now. I'm happy for you, too :).
> You have a cute baby judging from the scan :winkwink:.

Thank you, I am happy Katy, have not stopped grinning yet, going to be bouncing on my bladder in the next few weeks if today anything to go by hehe


----------



## sadie

Twilliams, that is amazing!!! georgeous little cookie! 

TTC, congratulations!!!!! H&H 9 mos!!!


----------



## Coconuts

*Twilliams*, is that the first glimps of LO? So freakin' cute. You must be grinning like a cheshire cat.


----------



## artsiekat

TTC- OMG, Congrats, girlie! :hugs::happydance::happydance: Bet you're sooo happy and I'm so happy for you!

twilliams - It's the LO, congrats on the big, healthy baby! He/she looks adorable! And I agree with all the other girls. It's your body, if you want to know the gender you can! Personally, I feel as long as it's in your body then it's a part of you and your personal domain and property. Once you pop it out, then the men can start laying claim to things! :haha:

May sound feminist and harsh, but I feel it's only fair. Otherwise the world would be happy to treat us as nothing more than incubator's. Most men probably would, if they thought they could!

If I missed any other important news, sorry! Still getting over being sick, so I'm kind of out of it.


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats Ttc :)

So cute twilliams. Did they give any hint what they thought the gender might be? Do we have any down yonder shots for us to analyze??


----------



## twilliamssbt

LoloShells said:


> Congrats Ttc :)
> 
> So cute twilliams. Did they give any hint what they thought the gender might be? Do we have any down yonder shots for us to analyze??

We did see a shot from the bottom of the feet, baby had it's legs crossed at the ankles so unfortunately could not see anything.

Got a doctor in with sonographer training on machine so scan was twice the length it should have been.

Artsiekat, yes that was our first glimpse and now only have 7 weeks till 20 week scan.

Saw midwife after, seeing obstetrician on 14th November, am definitely high risk delivery, so looking more like a sun roof delivery. Also booked in for end January for 28 week anti D shot being rhesus negative. Cannot believe 28 weeks feels so close now.


----------



## citymouse

Hey, all! Just reconfirmed the gender--girl again! And even though we didn't pay extra we got to peek at the whole baby again for a minute.

Here's a 3D shot of her saying, "Stop poking me!" She has her hand to her head and her legs bent in front of her. I guess she takes after me, I'm always all tangled up!


Spoiler
https://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1487/20111013161237pdf000.jpg


----------



## twilliamssbt

Citymouse, that's a gorgeous pic :)

Lolo, have compared skull shapes for boy and girl, and to me it's looking like a girl.


----------



## sadie

Wow. i am blown away!!


citymouse said:


> Hey, all! Just reconfirmed the gender--girl again! And even though we didn't pay extra we got to peek at the whole baby again for a minute.
> 
> Here's a 3D shot of her saying, "Stop poking me!" She has her hand to her head and her legs bent in front of her. I guess she takes after me, I'm always all tangled up!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1487/20111013161237pdf000.jpg


----------



## LoloShells

Well you beat me to it twilliams, cuz I was gonna say girl from what I'm seeing too :)

Adorable, citymouse :) I have a 3D like that of Kylee yawning.


----------



## B&LsMom

TTC190810 said:


> Hey ladies, know I have been very quite this cycle, just been taking things easy! I have still checked in on you all everyday! I couldn't let go completely, lol!
> 
> I know a lot has happened while I have been on a vow of silence!
> 
> Artsi and blakesmom! I am so sorry for your loss, my heart could break for you both! But you are both strong ladies, you will get though this! And then when you do get your bundle of joy you will know how truly precious they are!
> 
> Sadie congrats on your BFP! So happy for you!
> 
> Welcome to the new girls, this is a fab thread! Lots of support and laughs!
> 
> Ashley.... Great to hear from you and with fab news! Congrats!
> 
> To all you other ladies, elbella, coconuts, Katy and any one I may have missed off, I'm on my phone so can't retrace thread with out losing reply! You are fab! I love the microscope coco! I misses you guys!!!!
> 
> 
> Afm.... I have kept away as i felt I needed to relax! Ttc was draining me and i though that I needed a bit of time to get back to the fun of it........guess what........ Today I have got my BFP!!!!!!
> 
> Did first test on a boots test, was a faint line but no squinting required! You could see on camera on phone! And then I got a frer..... Two pink lines again!
> 
> 
> I'm in shock!!!!! 5 months of seriously trying then I stop n get a BFP!!!!!
> 
> Xxx


So very exciting for you CONGRATS!!!!! :thumbup::happydance::baby: YAY!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

City and TWilliams--------such great pics of your growing LO's--I think you both may be going team pink by the looks of things!!


----------



## Katy78

*citymouse*, you've got a gorgeous girl in there. Her daddy is going to have to keep a gun next to your door to scare off all the suitors :winkwink:.
I'm so happy for all of you pregnant ladies.

*LoloShells*, what's going on with you? Any pregnancy / PMS symptoms? I'm feeling ok, but I got a feeling my AF was about to start yesterday evening, nothing yet though.

*ebelle*, *Coco*, any sign of O getting closer?


----------



## LoloShells

Katy78 said:


> *citymouse*, you've got a gorgeous girl in there. Her daddy is going to have to keep a gun next to your door to scare off all the suitors :winkwink:.
> I'm so happy for all of you pregnant ladies.
> 
> *LoloShells*, what's going on with you? Any pregnancy / PMS symptoms? I'm feeling ok, but I got a feeling my AF was about to start yesterday evening, nothing yet though.
> 
> *ebelle*, *Coco*, any sign of O getting closer?

I was extra grumpy today at work, so that's pointing to af. My bbs feel a lil different, but I wouldn't count that as a symptom. Prolly just af round the bend. Hope she stays away for you though!


----------



## Katy78

Thanks, *LoloShells*. I guess we'll both know soon.


----------



## Coconuts

Katy, had a random higher temp today but nothing on the microscope, well, tiny little cross shape crystals in the morning but they might go away again by tomorrow. Seen them a few morning's back. Re-did the test and they vanished so who knows if they're the start of ferning or just an anomaly. Should have about another 10 days to wait for O but I'm hoping with my heart and soul that AC chops a few days off that number. We'll see I guess. Ho hum. Hate the phase so much!

How do you tell boy or girl from 12 skull shapes? I've never heard of this before?????


----------



## TTC190810

Erm...gonna try and post pics ---
 



Attached Files:







032.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 8









028.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC190810

Sorry.... They are extremly blurry! Im staying at my mums while she is away so dont have access to digital camera! Stupid IPhone - rubbish camera
xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Looks great, ttc!


----------



## sadie

They look great to me!


----------



## B&LsMom

Beautiful BFP's!!!


----------



## Katy78

So obviously positive :thumbup:.


----------



## LoloShells

cm is darker today, so af def on her way. Ohh well.


----------



## Katy78

:hugs:
So sorry to hear that, *LoloShells*.
No sign of mine yet, but I'm starting to get nervous. She has to come Monday at the latest.


----------



## Coconuts

*TTC*, that's unquestionably two pics of +HPT even with blurry vision. Congrats hun!!!! 

*Lolo*, do you mean the beige carpet has shown up for AF (as opposed to the red carpet). I've had some of this beige spotting to herald her coming these last two months.
Booo, I'm sorry Lolo. 

AFM, still checking the microscope. still granules / infertile saliva so not much action going on at Coco's for now. Just sitting patiently and trying not to stress. It's nice not worrying about doing OPKs just yet. There's something about a neg OPK that really pi$$es me off. After a week I'm a raging mess with them. So far the microscope is about as stressful as the thermometer. Taking my temp is passive, just look and see what it is. It's the same with the microscope. OPKs you only do for a small window and you're (well I'm) desperate so see the positive. It's weird. I thought the OPK stress might transfer onto the microscope but so far, it seems to be helping me feel a little more in control and less afraid that I'm going to miss the +OPK or O. So far so good.
Come on eggy. Don't keep me waiting too long though x


----------



## citymouse

Lolo, I'm sorry.

Katy, I'll be on pins and needles for you! Fx'd!


----------



## LoloShells

Katy, how long is your LP?


----------



## Katy78

Thanks, *citymouse*. 
*LoloShells*, my LP is 12 days long. I ovulated on Wednesday, 5th Oct., maybe on Tuesday. So AF should be here tomorrow or on Monday. According to the usual length of my cycles, I'm three days late today.


----------



## LoloShells

my LP is 15 days. Tomorrow is day 15, and my last AF free day, lol. 

I'm playing Betty Crocker today. Have another bridal shower/bachelorette party to attend and as usual there has been requests for my baked goods, lol. Made the usual pineapple upside down cake, and a new cookie I hadn't made before. They are your basic chocolate chip cookie recipe, with oats and dried cranberries mixed in. They turned out pretty good. 'Course I could only try a bite. Damn diet. DH and DD assured me that they are indeed yummy. Good thing cuz the recipe made 50 cookies. 

Now I'm off to work out, then shower and get ready to leave. I have to drive to and from Long Beach on a Saturday, ughhhh not looking forward to it.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, I didn't realize you were south of me! :dohh: I've lived in California for 13 years and have hardly gone anywhere. Disneyland, Palm Springs, Santa Barbara, Long Beach, and up the coast, basically! :rofl: Completely geographically ignorant.


----------



## LoloShells

What part of California are you in citymouse?


----------



## citymouse

Los Angeles :)


----------



## LoloShells

Oh wow only like an hour away! (the way I drive anyways) Awesome :)

Ive lived all over. Born in Cali, lived here till I was 12, and didn't move back until I was 24. In between I lived in Utah, Oregon, and Maryland, with a brief stint in Missouri. California has always been my home though :)


----------



## citymouse

LOL, two hours, the way I drive.


----------



## Coconuts

Are you an old lady driver City! :haha:

Katy and Lolo, 2 bfp's on the way from you??????? When are you ladies going to test. Sadie needs some fresh BFP company. :dust:

AFM I've got some transitional ferning this morning on the microscope with FMS (first morning spit). I want so much to O early this month this ferning seems to good to be true and I'm having a hard time believing this could be it. I'm going to do an OPK today and tomorrow if the ferning continues. I'll be pretty bummed if the ferning buggers off tomorrow. As usual, we have to wait and see what happens tomorrow.
I feel like Annie:
'tuh-mororrow tuh-mororrow, I love yaaaa tuh-morrow, you're only a daaaaaay ahhhh waaaaaay!


----------



## Katy78

Nothing new here. No AF yet, haven't tested yet either. What's going on down there?


----------



## Coconuts

:yipee: exciting Katy. I hope this is your month!

Had my first EWCM sighting before lunch! I'm so excited here!!!!! 
Gonna attack DH when he gets home. Rraaaaaaah!


----------



## citymouse

Go, Coconuts! Get him! Do you put your hips up afterward? DH was always grossed out that I put my butt on a pillow. :rofl:

Lolo and Katy, you guys went all out as cycle buddies, matching up your luteal phases! ;)

Hopefully the :witch: is too busy with Halloween to bother with you!


----------



## Coconuts

Hi city, how's the mouselet? I do put my hips up but not too much. Since I've been monitoring CP I know that my cervix is not at the end of the tunnel, it's more like a side door somewhere on the left. I raise my hips enough so as to not leak the precious swimmers and I kind of turn on my left side a little in the hope that the swimmers can pool around the opening and find it easier to make their way in. No luck yet. Maybe with some added gloopy pre-seed and the right PH in there the boys may fair a little better. FXD this is the month!


----------



## LoloShells

Spotting pretty heavy last night. Haven't gotten out of bed yet but I feel crampy, so she's here a day early. Sooo today I must say goodbye ladies. No more trying for us! I'm going to concentrate instead on losing weight and getting healthy. Maybe it will never happen for us, but that's not in my hands. Love you ladies, and hoping the best for all of you!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh *Lolo*, I'm so sorry about the witch. I'm more sorry to hear you're leaving us. :sad1: I've loved seeing and hearing about your baking sensations. I hope the weight drops off and you go forward now with less stress and more happiness. Good luck my lovely, in everything you do :cry:


----------



## Katy78

Oh no, *LoloShells* :cry:.
I will miss you, cycle buddy. You must come back to us. When a BFP surprizes you, if not sooner.
I'll stick around, even if I am out of the race for one cycle. I'm sorry to disappoint you girls, but it looks like AF is on the way. Not quite here yet but coming. I noticed a tiny amount of brown when I wiped this afternoon. Nothing since, but it's coming. Just when it's supposed to. It's fine. Hoping that the laparoscopy will locate and correct whatever is preventing me from getting pregnant.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Katy :sad1:
I guess now you can do the lap thingy and get some answers and some solutions. Another step closer to your BFP!


----------



## ashleywalton

Well, I spent 6 hours in ER yesterday. Woke up with bleeding and cramping, I miscarried. First time this has happened to me. Just wanted to inform you all, kind of don't know how to feel now...


----------



## Katy78

Oh *Ashley* :cry: :hugs:.
I'm so sorry.


----------



## sadie

:hugs:

*Lolo*. Take good care of yourself and come back when you are ready. We will miss you.

*Katy* I am sorry the witch is on her way, but the lap will hopefully give you the answe that you are looking for.

*Ashley* I am so sorry to hear of your mc. Treat yourself extra special this month.


----------



## Coconuts

*Ashley*, I'm so sorry to hear that :sad1: 

:hugs:


----------



## sadie

Coco, good luck with the ferning! I hope tomorrow gives you what you want to see! Xoxo


----------



## Coconuts

Me too Sadie! Me too. Seems too good to be true being this early for me so I'm inclined to believe that all ferning will vanish tomorrow but I really hope not. CM turned up a little blob of milky EWCM and later on it was watery so there's definitely some estrogen floating around down there. Hoping a nice health eggy's maturing as I type. Sometime before CD20 would be a huge win for the AC this month!

Nice to see your little lamb is now like an apple seed. So bloomin' cute!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - hoping to catch you before you leave us! We'll miss you a lot, hun! :hugs: It just won't be the same without you. So sorry about AF

Katy - Sorry to hear about AF, I hope the lap gives you useful information.

I know I've been in hiding, I don't know if I've said anything, but twilliams and city - Look at your babes, amazing! :hugs:

Pregnancy tests are almost completely negative for me! I get my blood levels checked next week, but looks like it ended just fine on its own. Makes me happy that I didn't need a D&C or drugs!


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie, that's great you went all natural. I'm a big fan of allowing your body to do what it knows how naturally.

The further I go into TTC and the more that I learn, I feel more and more like an observer. My body is the big brain the big mover and shaker and what I think of as me, consciousness, is just an onlooker. It's weird. I guess I need to try and connect the two. We're all learning the language our bodies speak and learning how to read the clues and listen to what it needs.


----------



## citymouse

Ashley, I'm so sorry. :hugs: We will all be thinking of you. :(

Katy and Lolo, sorry that this wasn't your month. Lolo, enjoy the lack of obsessing. It will probably feel like having a weight lifted off your shoulders. And of course you will come back when you want to! We'll miss you.


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts--So true huh! I don't know how some women just get pregnant without trying or go off whatever form of birth control and WALLAH--BFP the first month. Are they that much more in tune with their bodies or did they just get really really lucky?? TTC is sooooo frustrating (and unfair)!! 

Lolo I really hope a more relaxed time will bring you that much deserved BFP! And you back bragging about it soon!

Katy--Keep us all posted on the Lap results!

And Ashley--so very sorry :hugs: were are all here for you if you need to talk!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Ashley so sorry :hugs:

Lolo, good luck chuck, come back soon with that bfp :cry:


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you ladies, I'll miss you all and I know it won't be easy to stay away but hoping if I'm ever able to come back that youll all still be milling around with your bfps. Muah! Bye for now


----------



## artsiekat

Ashley :hugs: I'm so sorry, hun. Know you are not alone, if you need to talk about it.


----------



## Katy78

AF is finally starting to show. Good thing, she was making me nervous.
I'll be taking a break from TTC this cycle but I'm hoping for a BFP soon after my laparoscopy.


----------



## sadie

hi Katy, when is it scheduled for?


----------



## Katy78

24th Oct. Going to the hospital on Sunday, operation is on Monday sometime. I'll be there for about two days, then home for recuperation for about a week. I wish we could continue TTC right away but I suppose we won't be able to.


----------



## Coconuts

Oooh soon. I'm sure it'll pass by in a flash. Best to take a month out for an MOT then you'll be good to go the next month! :yipee:


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you everyone.


----------



## TTC190810

Oh ashley! I am so sorry! Rest, recuperate and know that all the ladies on " the ...... Buns" thread are always here should you needs chat! 

Lolo....... I hope to see you back soon, n your diet sounds fab, sure you will lose lots of weight! 

Katy - sorry to hear about AF arriving, but I love your plan of action, n your op is very soon so I'm sure it will feel like it's very quick! Hopefully it will provide you with some answers!!!

AFM - my word! We had fantastic news with out BFP, but apparently someone somewhere thought, 'let's bring that girl of cloud 9' ! My mums dog bit me!!!! Which is why I have been absent for a few days! My mum is in Australia on holiday so we are dog sitting, this is a dog that is 15 years old and I have grown up with him! He bit my right hand! My thumb is lookin a bit grim and will more than likely lose my thumb nail! I was in total freak out mode as I had to have an X-ray and a tetnus!!!! N thy wanted to but me on a high dose of antibiotics but they couldn't assure me such a strong dose would be safe, so obviously that was a non starter, so I'm having it dressed everyday at my drs, it's looking well though so that's good! 

On a happier note, I did another frer today, I had one left, so why not?! N test line was there immediately and is now much darker than control line! Yeh 

I'm hating the fact that I can't see a midwife until 8 weeks! Boo!


How is everyone else?! It's looking like snow will be arriving in the uk veryvery shortly!! 

Xxx


----------



## Coconuts

YIKES! BFP and a dog bite! What made the dog go for you???????
congratulations again on that BFP!


----------



## Katy78

Ouch. Poor *TTC190810.*. A terrible thing to happen, even if not pregnant. What was wrong with the dog? Was he stressed because of the new environment?
I hope your finger gets better soon.


----------



## Katy78

How are you these days, girls? I'm on CD3, waiting for AF to end. I'm very busy at work, trying to tie some loose ends at work before my op. No matter how much I do, I'll be swamped when I get back from sick leave :wacko:. I've been working here for 3,5 years and I've never taken any sick leave. My firm gives every employee who hasn't taken any sick leave all year a token gift like a blanket, umbrella, cushion, etc. I guess I won't be getting any of that this year :cry: :winkwink:.
Halloween is getting closer, do you girls have your costumes yet? What are you going as this year? I remember seeing photos of the previous years some of you posted in this thread.


----------



## TTC190810

Hi ladies,

Erm....i don know why he bit me, hes old now n losing his sight and hearing and dont know if i made him jump?!?! We are staying at my mums house cause they have another dog as well, and i have one, three dogs in my house isnt really a good thing but my mum lives in a big farm house so we have been here for three weeks, i go pick my mum n dad up from the airport tmr morning though so thats good! Im looking forward to going home and getting back to normal!

Katie - i think that you should still get your 'token' - its not like your taking time of with a cold! You sound like the modal employee! i work in a family business running two business so i dont get time off for sickness! Im dreading telling them im pg! Not going to until after 12 weeks though! My bosses are actually my grandparents (well step grandparents as my mum remarried to there soon, but he is my dad in my eyes) feel a bit rubbish keeping it from them but i dont want a million questiosn about work yet!

Im not sure on halloween costumes?! On the 29th im going to a little party for my nieces though and im dressing up with them, lol! i dont actually know if im going to a grown up party yet! ha! I think it was lolo with the fab costumes!

xxx


----------



## citymouse

Katy, don't worry, at some point in the near future you will got lots of little blankets!


----------



## artsiekat

I agree with citymouse, Katy, you will get lots of blankies soon enough! had not realized how much time this surgery needed for healing, best wishes to you during your surgery and healing process, hun. We're thinking of you.

I've been busy making myself a costume, nothing too over the top. I sewed a bright red circle skirt(The top in the picture with the skirt is another shirt I still need to attach sleeves and collar to) and a black and white knit top with a bow tie at the neck. Today I need to go to the fabric store and pick up some organza which I will make a poofy petticoat out of for the skirt. Then, if I have time(there's a halloween party this weekend at the uni) I will make some white gloves out of lycra or something and maybe some hair accessory. 

I have have no idea how to style my hair in a 50's style. Any tips would be great! When I have the whole get-up together I will post a picture for you girls.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3532.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_3539.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Coconuts

Artisie you're so crafty!!!!! Clever little duck!
No Halloween parties going on here it seems. I wanted to have a party at ours but DH isn't in the mood for it. It's OK. I don't think Halloween is a celebrated in Italy as it is in the UK or US :shrug:
I'm still trudging along the slow road to O. Not much on the microscope. But I'm expecting a flurry of excitment soon thought. It's nice not having the OPKs to stress over. The microscope is making for a much calmer wait for O..... Thank God, couldn't have done last month again.
It is what it is and what will be will be.........


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - it's still early for you!

I found a big glob of EWCM when I went to bathroom. I haven't been temping or opking, wonder if I'm Oing... hmmm. 

Too bad hubby is out of town on conference.


----------



## Coconuts

Boo Artsie! Good mucus spot thought!
I know it's still early, I'm just really hoping that AC will bring O forward a little this month. Kind of like pay back for delaying it last month. I think the OPK stress can have a couple days of delay blame too!
:shrug:
I'm just trying to just observe what's going on, stay calm and be ready.
No stress.


----------



## citymouse

Artsie, give your body a little pat on the back for being such an amazing thing! And check your DH's schedule for the future and cancel his trips! ;)

Coco, what day did you ov last month?


----------



## B&LsMom

No costume for me--But Little man is going to be a Tiger--he's excited!! We carved pumpkins tonight with DH's family--can't believe Halloween is almost here!!


----------



## Katy78

Good morning.

*TTC190810*, no sick leave? So you're working now, with your finger and all? Poor girl. I think your grandparents will be happy to be getting a new great-grandchild, even if you're not biologically their grandchild. And they'll have time to replace you before you actually leave on maternity leave. 

Even if you're not going to a grown up party, you're still going to dress up. What will you be?

As for my 'token gift', well, I'm not really a model employee... I spend way too moch time on the internet privately during working hours :haha:.

*artsiekat*, you're awesome. Your costume is going to be fabulous. I hope you find a 50s hairstyle that suits you and is not too hard to do. Just google some photos and practise.

:thumbup: for your body getting back to normal. 

*Coconuts*, Halloween is not really celebrated in Slovenia. either. It's picking up though. More and more children and young adults are getting dressed up every year.

OPK stress was terrible for you last cycle. I'm glad the microscope is helping with that.

Got to go now, got something urgent at work.


----------



## Coconuts

City, I usually O sometime around CD22. Last month was the first with Agnus Castus and I Od on CD28!!!! I'm hoping things will swing the other way this month!


----------



## sadie

*Artsie*, watch Grease to get some hair ideas! when does DH come home from his conference?

I have to say I am pretty boring. I dont do halloween as I really do not like to dress up. In reality, I havent dressed up in 24 years, so maybe I really would like it?? Or I am just boring. Yep, I'm boring.

*Coco* any clue as to why the AC would have delayed your O last cycle?
have you ever tried soy? Women on my 35+ forum have tried it for a few months. I dont know aout their success tho..... How is the ferning going?

*TTC* I hope your finger gets better soon. sorry you had to go thru all of that

*katy* Thinking of you for monday. :hugs:

*Ebelle*:hi:

*City* i thoughht of you and *artsie* last week when i bought a Groupon for a private one hour knitting class!! I am going to take it either this saturday or next! They say you use much less yarn while knitting as opposed to crochetting. atm, I only know how to do one stitch in crochet, but want to learn knitting.

*BsMom* did you roast the pumpking seeds???? Best part!! Yum!

Ok girls, have a great friday! Finally, its the weekend!


----------



## citymouse

OMG, Sadie, two sacs?!? :headspin:


----------



## sadie

Yes! Praying all goes well. 25% chance the smaller one will stop developing, but a 75% chance it will continue onward! (I hope and pray!) Which was the saint that you bought a medal of, Gerard? The doc saw the fetal poles and the sacs, so time will tell. I go back next friday for another u/s.


----------



## B&LsMom

sadie said:


> *Artsie*, watch Grease to get some hair ideas! when does DH come home from his conference?
> 
> I have to say I am pretty boring. I dont do halloween as I really do not like to dress up. In reality, I havent dressed up in 24 years, so maybe I really would like it?? Or I am just boring. Yep, I'm boring.
> 
> *Coco* any clue as to why the AC would have delayed your O last cycle?
> have you ever tried soy? Women on my 35+ forum have tried it for a few months. I dont know aout their success tho..... How is the ferning going?
> 
> *TTC* I hope your finger gets better soon. sorry you had to go thru all of that
> 
> *katy* Thinking of you for monday. :hugs:
> 
> *Ebelle*:hi:
> 
> *City* i thoughht of you and *artsie* last week when i bought a Groupon for a private one hour knitting class!! I am going to take it either this saturday or next! They say you use much less yarn while knitting as opposed to crochetting. atm, I only know how to do one stitch in crochet, but want to learn knitting.
> 
> *BsMom* did you roast the pumpking seeds???? Best part!! Yum!
> 
> Ok girls, have a great friday! Finally, its the weekend!



OMG---TWO LITTLE LAMBS!!! So ecstatic for you!! I made AWESOME salty and sweet pumpkins seeds last years and went to make them again but I burnt my seeds :nope: I have one more pumpkin carving party to go to so maybe I can save some seeds from that one!!


----------



## citymouse

sadie said:


> Yes! Praying all goes well. 25% chance the smaller one will stop developing, but a 75% chance it will continue onward! (I hope and pray!) Which was the saint that you bought a medal of, Gerard? The doc saw the fetal poles and the sacs, so time will tell. I go back next friday for another u/s.

Yes, I got it from an Etsy account called HeavenHelpUs! 

Hoping all goes well with your babies!


----------



## Coconuts

Sadie I'm so jealous, :oneofeach:!!! That's so fantastic. Thinking twin thoughts for you! Wow. Incredible!!!!!!!!!! I don't know why AC will delay O, some women report it but it shouldn't be a constant thing, I think it was in reaction to my hormones doing different things than usual and the OPK stress I was putting on myself. No more of that with the microscope. I thought I would just transfer the stress to the scope but I feel more in control with it. I just don't trust those little green sticks I think. Also I was keeping them all lined up next to each other and scrutinising the varying degrees of negative I was getting. I had a bagillion of them last month. This month I've done a couple and only when there's been suspitious looking ferning on the scope. Now with the scope I'm giving a clean sample, 30 mins after I've rinsed my morning mouth out with fresh water. The results are better. That was a top tip I got from another woman who used the microscope!

I got some partial ferning on the scope this morning :wohoo:
Going to do an OPK this afternoon and see what pops up? Or not. Depends how far away from O I start ferning. Could be in 6 days or tomorrow :shrug: So happy to see this beginning of ferning I'm nervous it'll disapear tomorrow. CM seems and feels wetter today. Water on the way. Have had very tiny blobs / threads of EWCM for a few day (mixed in with creamy) so I think the eggs are nearly cooked.

*Artsie*, you've rubbed off on me and yesterday I made a peg back out of an old shirt of DH. I cut the arms off and half the length of the shirt and sewed it all closed. The buttons on the front undo for access to pegs. A coat hanger in across the shoulders keeps it on the line. :smug:


----------



## sadie

Coco, you're so funny! But what is a peg back?? good luck with the ferning! I am glad you are so much less stressed. OPKs can be a bitch.


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: Typo Sadie sorry. A peg ba*g*. For putting all my clothes pegs in instead of leaving them on the line. The small things please me :)


----------



## ebelle

TTC- Congrats on the :bfp: !!! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!

sadie - wow! fingers crossed its twinnies!!! Thats so awesome

artsie - when is DH back from conference? you jumping him when he gets back?

citymouse - adorable mouselette! congrats on the baby girl :)

twilliams - loved the pic and am sure baby is going to be gorgeous

ashley - so sorry for your loss. keep positive ok?

coconuts - i really suck as a cycle buddy! Things just keep happening to me that keeps me away! :(

katy - sorry AF came, we'll be waiting for you to join us next month

loloshells - don't leave us! come back and visit soon ok?

AFM - Loads have happened in the past week. A very close friend of mine had to have an emergency c-section at 38 weeks when they found the baby's umbilical cord was wrapped around his neck twice. Heartbeat dropped to 110 and so they had to get him out of there asap. Baby is fine now though and I spent most of this week ferrying people back and from the hospital for visiting.

On the TTC front - I took clomid from cd2 to cd6 and by right I should have ovulated on cd14, but based on today's temp, it hasn't happened yet. 

I finally remembered to start using the microscope and got tiny little ferns on Monday afternoon (CD13) Did insemination that day and had continued ferning the next day although in a bigger pattern. I also got some nice ewcm, but opks never turned positive.

OPKs finally turned positive yesterday at cd16 but i haven't been able to get insemination done yet. Donor is only coming over tomorrow morning (cd18).

Now I am hoping either I o'd already on Tuesday OR I o tomorrow, or else this month is out of the window again.

That's all from my side. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Katy78

Just a quick hi. I won't be able to log on as often as I'd like to till I get back to work.
*sadie*, congrats on the twins. Wow, double joy. :cloud9:
*ebelle*, you're ovulating :). Good job, ovaries :thumbup:.
*Coco*, your egg (or two) is next. Go go Coco egg!
AFM, they drew my blood today, I talked to the anesthesiologist and another gynecologist. Got my instructions and my laxative for Sunday. This is it.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Katy!

Hope all goes smoothly and your recovery is easy and comfortable!


----------



## sadie

*Katy*:flower:


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck Katy, you go in Sunday evening right! I'm sure it'll all go smoothly and well. We'll all be here waiting for your update when you get back. Be good to yourself :hugs:


----------



## artsiekat

Hi everyone! Quick update, hubby is home from conference today, letting him nap before I drag him around to look at new sewing machines! :haha:

Ebelle - Really hope this is your month, hun, boo on your ovaries acting all crazy. I've heard of women ovulating twice in one cycle, too, could that have happened? Good luck catching the eggy!

Sadie - OMG, TWINS! How awesome! I think 75% is a great percentage for the little runt. I'll be sending lots of good, warm thoughts towards those little beans in you. :hugs:

Katy - :hugs: Recover fast and hope you hear good news!

Coco - That peg bag sounds really awesome, I may just need to make one! If I can keep any of my machines running, that is. :growlmad: Hope that eggy pops out tomorrow and you're all, Whoa! Eggy! And we don't hear from you because you're so busy trying to catch it! :D


----------



## Coconuts

:haha: Thanks Artsie, I don't think tomorrow will be egg day since today's OPK was negative. Maybe tomorrow though. Let's hope there's more ferning on the scope and it wasn't another false alarm. DH has already been put on standby for impending bonkfest.


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy--updates as soon as possible when you are feeling up to it next week OK?!?!

3rd set of blood work drawn today--remember you ladies still need to take away this hCG I have left over. I went from 344 to 108--hoping 50 or lower for this week--should know by Tuesday evening!! Blake broke his leg yesterday--I'm so ready for this year to be over!! Poor little guy is in a cast and just before halloween--We're going to have to wheel him around in a wheelchair to trick or treat j/k but he can't put any pressure on his leg so send thought and prayers our way for a speedy recovery please!!


----------



## sadie

Aww. I'm sorry about lake's leg. Its so upsetting to a child....they feel like they're missing out on so much, when they break a leg or an arm. :hugs: to Blake!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh no! Poor Blakey :sad1: I'm sure he's enjoying being spoilt rotten in compensation though and all those extra cuddles. Kids grow like grass and he'll be healed in no time and as good as new. Must break your heart to see him like that. Lots of love to you and Blake.


----------



## Katy78

Poor *Blake*. Give him a :hugs: in my name. I'm sure he'll be fine soon, though. Kids heal like crazy.
Good news about hcg dropping. Going down fast.


----------



## jensengirl

Hey ladies, just had to come on and see how everyone is doing, it has been a while and lots has happened.
Congrats Sadie!!!! and twins??? wahooo! H and H 9 mos to you!!
Im so sorry you're back to ttc artsiekat, my thoughts are with you.
I just had surgery yesterday to have my uterine septum removed and will be on estrogen for a month. By end of Nov or beginning of Dec i will be back looking for some cycle buddies if any of you girls are left:)


----------



## jensengirl

btw i still cant figure out how to post a picture!! i got myself an Ipad and this thing is so different than a laptop. I will keep on trying lol


----------



## jensengirl

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne..._432681075682_621150682_5612570_1035664_n.jpg


----------



## jensengirl

did that work??? LOL


----------



## Katy78

We really are a bunch of lookers :).


----------



## Coconuts

It sure did Jensengirl! *wolf whistles* What a beautiful thing you are!!!!! Congratulations on the surgery. Things are really moving forward for you!! So exciting. 2012 baby for sure! I hope you get that BFP before the new year :happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

you still around Katy? Good luck with your surgery Monday if I don't see you around tomorrow. The weekends are always quieter on the forums. :thumbup:


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, I'm still around. I'm at home, playing an MMO my OH got me hooked to more than 4 years ago. I have BnB open in a small window as well. Sneaky little old me:winkwink:.


----------



## Coconuts

MMO?


----------



## Katy78

MMO = Massively Multiplayer Online. A game you can play with other people.


----------



## Coconuts

Aaaaaaaaah. :thumbup:


----------



## ebelle

Awww blakesmom, sending happy healing thoughts to blake. Hope he gets well soon.

Jensengirl, you are a hottie!

Katy what mmo are u playing?

Think i might have missed o yesterday as donor coulndt make it. Did itat 2 pm today but may be too late as opk hasgone negative already. Only slight temp rise today though, so we shall see.


----------



## citymouse

Hope you didn't miss it, ebelle!

Katy, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. :hug:

I'm off for the day... Have a banquet I wish I hadn't said I'd go to! It's 40 miles away and I hate driving at night... Oh well, I'll have a Coke at the end of the night. And that's the last of my work obligations (out of house obligations) until almost the end of November, yay!


----------



## sadie

jensengirl said:


> btw i still cant figure out how to post a picture!! i got myself an Ipad and this thing is so different than a laptop. I will keep on trying lol

You cant post pictures using the ipad! You have to use a regualr computer to do that. Hope you're feeling well!


----------



## sadie

*City* i tried to buy the medal from etsy, but i think i needed to have a paypal account. So instead I went today to the gift ghop at St Patrick's Cathedral and hought 2 different styles for myself and also for a friend, who is trying so hard to get pregnant.

Thanks for giving me the idea!


----------



## jensengirl

Thanks for the kind words and well wishes ladies:) I will make sure to hop on every once in a while to say hello!


----------



## Coconuts

hope you didn't miss it Ebelle. The low temp today should have given you a little hope at least. Shame about the microscope. I hope I have better luck with it. :wacko: I hope to be right behind you very soon *crosses fingers*


----------



## jensengirl

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150176416980683&l=b3922da780

here is my gorgeous hubby:)


----------



## Coconuts

2 words...

Gorgeous kids!


----------



## Katy78

Coconuts said:


> 2 words...
> 
> Gorgeous kids!

I agree.

I had my breakfast, then my laxative and now I'm playing Guild Wars, the MMO I play with my OH.

*ebelle*, I hope you didn't miss O.

Be good girls, I'll talk to you in a few days.


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck Katy. Will be thinking of you. Update as soon as you can. Be good to yourself and let OH run around for you for a while :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

:yipee:
 



Attached Files:







OCT OPK.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ebelle

huge temp rise for me today, so i may have JUST caught o yesterday. really hope I did cos if not, it would mean this month was a wasted cycle.

glad to see that positive opk coconuts! jump right to bding now!


----------



## artsiekat

Blakesmom - Sending healing thoughts to your little one!

Jensengirl - Definite hottie!

Had a halloween party last night where I got totally smashed and probably did things I'd be embarrassed to know about! :haha:

I got a couple of pictures from the party that hubby took, but I think I'm on a lot of other people's cameras!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3598.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_3580.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3596.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8









2011-10-23 00.51.17.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ebelle

lol artsiekat, u are too adorable!!! thats a really cute outfit! *envious*


----------



## sadie

*Ebelle* That sounds so promising! :dust:

*Artsie* Gorgeous outfit! I'm very impressed!! And you look fabulous!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks so much everyone for thinking of Blake--he is handling it well so far--he is such a great kid!! 

Ebelle let the two week wait begin. 
Coconuts beautiful OPK!!
And Artsiekat-- great job on the 50's outfit-you rocked it girl!!


----------



## Coconuts

Ooooh yes, Artsie, you looked totally fab! Such a clever thing you are with all this sewing :thumbup:


----------



## jensengirl

artsiekat said:


> Blakesmom - Sending healing thoughts to your little one!
> 
> Jensengirl - Definite hottie!
> 
> Had a halloween party last night where I got totally smashed and probably did things I'd be embarrassed to know about! :haha:
> 
> I got a couple of pictures from the party that hubby took, but I think I'm on a lot of other people's cameras!

Artsiekat you looked gorgeous!!


----------



## jensengirl

Coconuts said:


> :yipee:

you better be getting busy missy:):happydance:


----------



## sadie

*Coco!!!!* i totally didnt see the pic earlier!!:happydance: Have fun, girly!! Lots of lovin' :sex: ! 


(i couldnt resist!!)


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle - 
sounds really, really promising for you, hun!

Coco - Bet you've been busy, eh, eh?

Thanks so much for all the lovely comments, ladies!


----------



## Coconuts

I sure have!
After I photographed my OPK like a proud parent and uploaded to BnB :dohh: I text DH saying that standby was over and 'bonkfest' had officially begun. He was actually on his way home when I text so walked in the door 2 mins later. He loved the idea of bonkfest and asked it we were going to put out chips and salsa, play Brazilian carnival music and dance around the house naked :rofl: I said we could if he likes but the main party will be in mission contol a.k.a our bedroom.
We got the party started with some pre-seed for the first time ever. I went for only 2ml since everyone said 3 or 4mls are just way too much. 2ml made everything rediculously slippery but a lot of fun all the same. I think I'm a fan. Day 2 of bonkfest today!
I bodged up my microscope this morning. I did a tiny sample which had ferns but not many since the sample was so small. I did another one, really big after I rinsed my mouth but I didn't wait long enough for new saliva and it's pretty much a blank slide.
Will do another one after no food or drink for a few hours before lunch and see what comes up. Partial ferning is what I've recorded for today based on the first slide. It's not important now since the OPKs saved my ass but it would have been good for the records. Oh well. Hoping of course for a BFP this month so the records won't be needed. Here's hoping.


----------



## jensengirl

Bonkfest LOL, love it!!:thumbup:
Preseed is great and yes, a little goes a long way! Two friends of mine swear the preseed helped them get preggo, good luck coconuts!!


----------



## citymouse

Yes, good luck with Bonkfest!

And Katy, thinking of you!


----------



## ebelle

And we have crosshairs! 

3 dpo today based on FF. So looks like we may have caught the eggy right on time.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## B&LsMom

coco and ebelle---Good Work this month ladies--can't wait to here about BFP's in oh 7-10 days ish :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Nice, ebelle! Bullseye!


----------



## Coconuts

:wohoo: Yeah Ebelle. Crosshairs. Like City said. Perfect timing!!!!!! :Yipee:


----------



## Katy78

Congrats on O, *Coco* and *ebelle*!
*Artsie*, gorgeous.

ASM, I'm back, just got released. Feeling achey but fine. My OH went shopping so I am able to write a few words before going to bed.
They found an endometriome on my right ovary and endometriosis on my peritoneum. They removed the tissue. Guess that's to blame for not conceiving yet.
Off to bed now before OH catches me up. Cya later, girls.


----------



## Coconuts

Good to have you back Katy. All cleaned out and ready to go! :hugs:


----------



## sparkle84

Hi all

I am new on here. I have to be a bit anon which is why my profile is bare. I have just done a test but I can't upload until I have done 10 posts!! :( I really need opinions! lol. I am TTC my 2nd baby on CD1. I think I am only 9DPO and think I have line eye so I'm not keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Hi Sparkle, welcome. You're at 15 posts now. Get uploading woman!


----------



## ebelle

welcome back katy, hope u feel better soon.

I've been having strange cramps since yesterday. they are like a dull ache at my lower stomach with an occasional sharp pull/pain. I'm wondering if clomid gave me cysts this month :(


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeek, no way. Just one of those things.


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - I hope that's the reason and it gets taken care of! Will you need more treatments for the endometriosis? :hugs:

Ebelle - Hun, strange cramps could be a symptom! Also, I learned that your body produces a cyst on the ovary where the eggy came out, it's called the corpus luteum and it produces the Hcg that supports the pregnancy til the placenta takes over. It gets larger as you progress in early pregnancy and can cause mild cramps/pinching. Not trying to get your hopes too high or anything! :D

Sparkle - Welcome! Please, post your pics, we'll try to see if you have line eye or not! Best of luck!


----------



## TTC190810

Hey ladies,

Quick one, as I have only just got the office to myself and I doubt it will last very long!!!

Katy - so glad your home and well, my mum and sister have endometriosis, my sister got pg and i now have a lovely 3 year old niece, I think if they have removed the tissue, fingers crossed you will be good to go!

Artsie - i think your costume was fab! You looked amazing! im glad you had a good night!!

Coco - yey for your positive OPK and Double YEY for the bonkfest, lol, you make me laugh!

Elbelle - Whoop for your crosshairs, i have all my crossables crossed that its yours and cocos month!

Welcome Sparkle.....post your pics!!!

AFM - Im ok, hand is a lot better but my thumb nail is trying to fall off!! i really dont want it to!! I keep it covered all the time anyway so as not to rick infection, just take dressing off for bed and redress in the morning. (thats what doc said to do)

I have my first MW app on the 9th November - I think I will be just 9 weeks then, i think you get your date for your first scan then as well?!?! I dont know! I have been getting cramps that are a bit like AF cramps on and off and also muscle pain?!?! At the end of the day I feel like i have done a hundred sit ups, lol! Everyone assures me its normal though, you muscles stretching and what not!

i hope all you ladies are well!

xxx


----------



## Coconuts

Ouch to that thumb nail. If it's gonna go it's gonna grow but I'm sure I'll grow back. :sad1: crazy doggie.


----------



## citymouse

Katy, so glad you're home and recovering and YAY for finding something concrete. Now come the babies!

Ebelle, the corpus luteum itself is a cyst, right? Hopefully yours is just spitting out those good hormones (and won't stop until you're ten weeks along!)

Coco, how's Bonkfest? Is your OH hiding from you yet?


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and Zowi, I had nutty cramps up until 7-8 weeks. It's really common.


----------



## Coconuts

Hey City. Thanks for asking. :sex::sex::sex: all in a row and all with pre-seed. Mission acomplished. Having worries that egg didn't make it out, despite the +OPK. Just being nervous. Hoping for another nice big rise in the morning
*bites nails*


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> Congrats on O, *Coco* and *ebelle*!
> *Artsie*, gorgeous.
> 
> ASM, I'm back, just got released. Feeling achey but fine. My OH went shopping so I am able to write a few words before going to bed.
> They found an endometriome on my right ovary and endometriosis on my peritoneum. They removed the tissue. Guess that's to blame for not conceiving yet.
> Off to bed now before OH catches me up. Cya later, girls.

Well its great you did the lap then since they found stuff that shouldn't be there--I was think about you yesterday--glad to see you back up and posting!!! :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Cross hairs today! :yipee: 3DPO with a well times bonkfest :smug:


----------



## sadie

OMG. Great news Coco!!!! FX this is it!! Great job, cookie!!


----------



## ebelle

Very nice coconuts. Lets see that.bfp in 10 days time!


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks ladies! :happydance:
I've added some new phases to the cycle phase breakdown to make the wait more bearable. The link's in my sig if you're interested. (yellow)


----------



## TTC190810

Whoop!

Go Coco! Fingers crossed for you

xx


----------



## citymouse

Coco, LOL! You keep yourself busy with all those phases! I think mine was: 1 DPO-12 DPO: Go Insane Phase. 

Hope everyone else is doing great! 

Katy, recovering comfortably?


----------



## B&LsMom

Coco--love the new more detailed phase breakdown!!


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks BlakesMom it's really helping the 2WW. Since I thought it us it's seemed more manageable. Staring down the barrell of 2 weeks was a little overwhelming. I'm already trying to barter with myself to test before the 6th. Even FF is telling me to do it on the 4th. :dohh: My LP is usually 10 days so the 4th is 11DPO, still pretty early for a positive even though AF is technically late. Last month with AC I got 11 days in my LP :yipee: so late would now be 12DPO, the 5th. Could test then but if I've waited that long I can wait another day and test with the 6th testers in my sig. Ugh. That's if you-know-who doesn't crash the party....... 13DPO it is, lucky for some?


----------



## Katy78

Hey girls. Sorry I'm neglecting you. Can't be helped. Thanks all for your positive words. I'm recuperating nicely, it hurts less and less every day. 

*Coco*, congrats :thumbup:. I hope I'll be congratulating you on your BFP in a week. And *ebelle* even before then.


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> Thanks BlakesMom it's really helping the 2WW. Since I thought it us it's seemed more manageable. Staring down the barrell of 2 weeks was a little overwhelming. I'm already trying to barter with myself to test before the 6th. Even FF is telling me to do it on the 4th. :dohh: My LP is usually 10 days so the 4th is 11DPO, still pretty early for a positive even though AF is technically late. Last month with AC I got 11 days in my LP :yipee: so late would now be 12DPO, the 5th. Could test then but if I've waited that long I can wait another day and test with the 6th testers in my sig. Ugh. That's if you-know-who doesn't crash the party....... 13DPO it is, lucky for some?

Oooo I'm such a bad influence--I say test on the 5th and be the first to spread the news--hehe. I have a 14 day LP and caved at 13 DPO and got a BFP--but then it was kind of crummy that I knew so early, but I work in a dental office and I was worried about working around Nitrous patients that I was scheduled with in two day so I tested early--I'm sure we could think of an "GOOD" excuse for why you need to test early too!


----------



## Coconuts

Funny you should say that Blakesmom.
I've taken my prenatal vitamin this morning and there are 14 left. Totally fine if this is my BFP cycle.
I'm in Sardinia and decided to take Pregnacare conception (UK's #1!!!!!!) 
https://images.chemistdirect.co.uk/images/productimages/large/pregnacareconceptiontablets25904.jpeg
so I order it online. (I asked at the pharmacy for a prenatal and she just suggested folic acid on it's own. :hissy:) This is my last box of pregnacare conception, I have two boxes of Pregnacare original for pregnancy with Omega 3 oils thrown in 
https://www.chemist.net/sysimages/origimages/pro_10015_org_sp10015.jpg
which are waiting for when I get that BFP. If I don't get that BFP though I have to order some more conception (cheaper than the pg original ones) and delivery is 10 days wait. 
Order some more now and risk not using them.
Hope I get a BFP and not order anymore.
Test early and only order more if it's a BFN and take a pg vitamin when the conception ones run out until the new delivery arrives. (The flaw in the plan is that testing early could turn up a false negative rendering this option pointless. I've got some 10mIU sticks though............)


----------



## ebelle

How early do you gals think 10 miu sticks can pick up a. :bfp:? Time has flown and i am 8 dpo tomorrow. Thinking of testing at 10 dpo as has been my practise the past few cycles, but I do wonder if I can try for the October :bfp by testing at 9 dpo Monday. . .


----------



## Coconuts

Cycle buddy, you have nerves of steel. If anyone can do a 9DPO test you can!!!!!! I also have 10mIU and have been trying to barter myself down to an earlier test date. I have no idea though. I'll go out on a limb and say this, if yesterday was an implantation dip then I think a 10mIU should pick up hCG two or three days after that. It all depends on how early or late implantation is. If we go with 6DPO then 9DPO could be a faint line for you.
If you have a bunch of those cheapie 10mIUs then test away. If you get a faint line on 9DPO and confirm it on 10DPO (the 1st) we'll let you sneak it in as the last Oct BFP :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Blakesmom, it's like Jekle and Hyde over here. No sooner did I sent that post did I decide to NOT order anymore. Wait to test Sunday. If we get AF or a BFN then I'll order more and pop a few days worth of the preggy ones until the new conception ones arrive. Or just skip 2 or 3 days :shrug:
Sunday, Sunday Sunday........... I will not cave!


----------



## Katy78

Girls, DON'T test early. Implantation might only happen at 9 DPO and even a 10mIU won't pick up anything at that time. In my opinion, hoping is good. If you don't get a BFN before AF shows, you can be hopeful till that happens. And maybe it won't this time :cloud9:.


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks Katy, voice of reason. 13DPO or 2 days late for me :kiss:


----------



## ebelle

Hahaha i am hopeless with waiting. I just wish there was a way to know immdiately if it worked!


----------



## Coconuts

I think DHime's working on a watch type device or something that beeps once for ovulation and twice for implantation.
Is that right DHime?


----------



## Coconuts

OK, I'm losing it. DHime's on the other thread :dohh: Sorry for the cryptic message.


----------



## citymouse

LOL, I just thought it was a really weird autocorrect!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl:
Took a long nap this afternoon and woke up with the work sicky stomach cramps. I'm trying so hard not to let my imagination run away with me :dohh: Only 5DPO. Way to early for all of that.


----------



## Coconuts

City, I can't believe you're a week and half away from half way there!!!! That's insane! :shock: How are you feeling? Is your bump BIG!


----------



## citymouse

Uh, no, my bump is invisible! It makes me pouty if I sit and think about it. Actually, I have what looks like a bump, because baby pushed all my pooch up and out, but the actual bump is well-hidden under that. It makes me crazy because my neighbors are like, "I want to see your bump!" and they swear they can see it but really they're just calling attention to my stomach fat. If a pregnant woman says she's not showing, don't contradict her, for God's sake!

I'm feeling good! I get tired easily and totally huff and puff when I walk the dog. Was sleeping poorly but bought this completely ridiculous gigantic pillow (takes up half the king-size bed) and it's been heavenly.

Can't believe time is going so quickly now. Waiting for little-thread-siblings from you guys! ;) Your two week waits fill me with almost as much nervous energy as mine did! 

Fingers and toes crossed for some bright pink BFPs in here very soon!


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> :rofl:
> Took a long nap this afternoon and woke up with the work sicky stomach cramps. I'm trying so hard not to let my imagination run away with me :dohh: Only 5DPO. Way to early for all of that.


SEE that baby needs the preggy vitamins--and is calling you out!! I think not ordering is a good call and if you have a few of the more expensive vitamins while you are waiting to test, then it's still probably cheaper that a FRER or digi HPT would be anyways---so I guess I can reason you back the other way---at this point--If ebelle gets a BFP on the 31st--you have to be testing early too!!


----------



## sadie

Coconuts said:


> Cycle buddy, you have nerves of steel. If anyone can do a 9DPO test you can!!!!!! I also have 10mIU and have been trying to barter myself down to an earlier test date. I have no idea though. I'll go out on a limb and say this, if yesterday was an implantation dip then I think a 10mIU should pick up hCG two or three days after that. It all depends on how early or late implantation is. If we go with 6DPO then 9DPO could be a faint line for you.
> If you have a bunch of those cheapie 10mIUs then test away. If you get a faint line on 9DPO and confirm it on 10DPO (the 1st) we'll let you sneak it in as the last Oct BFP :thumbup:

Hey girls! *Ebelle* and *Coco*. i got my BFP on a dollar store cheapie at 9dpo... it was very faint, but it was still there. i say go for it! 

i had an u/s on friday. One sac, heartbeat at 144 bpm! The little guy got reabsorbed, so no twins for me, but I'm just so happy that #1 is doing so well!

have a great weekend. i have been laying low because this site makes me think and question and analyze way too much for my stressed out sefl!! Hugs! 

i'll be stalkung, looking for those BFPs!


----------



## Coconuts

Aw Sadie, sorry to hear about the little guy :sad1: but so happy to hear big bro is doing well in there. I was thinking about you today actually wondering how you were getting along. I'm so happy to hear you're doing well and you're happy :hugs:

I might might might test earlier if I get some strong 'I'm pregnant vibes' but as the testing time gets nearer I turn into a big BFN wimp and then don't want to do it and would rather live in hope for another day. I'm such a banana brain. The thought of a faint second line with all the 'am I imagining it????' is usually enough to keep the tests safely tucked away.
I'll wait and test with my ladies. af:)


----------



## citymouse

Sadie, sorry to hear about the little bebe. But very happy you have a healthy sac and a good heartbeat!


----------



## ebelle

Hahaha sadie, you have convinced me to test tomorrow! If my temp remains high, I will test tomorrow morning for sure.

Btw sorry to hear about the lost twin, but glad to know you have a great little lamb still baking.

24hours before I can start testing! Nervous!


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeeek. Ebelle. Nice 6DPO dip there. temps are up nice and high afterwards too. You're such a brave woman. HPT's scare the crap out of me, rather depressing BFNs do. How do you feel about this cycle. Any feeling either way???????? I'll be glued to the screen waiting for your update tomorrow.


----------



## ebelle

I'm actually feeling good about this cycle. My breasts have not started to hurt (something different from past cycles) and I've been having some random crampy feelings since 3 dpo. Hoping its a sign of fertilisation and implantation.

Willl know in about 15 hours!


----------



## Coconuts

*hops up and down with excitement!*


----------



## Katy78

Oh *ebelle*, you're so close :happydance:. I hope this is it. Same goes for *Coco*. 
*sadie*, too bad about the twin but your remaining bean is strong and will bring you so much happiness :).
*city*, don't forget to post a photo of your belly once you're happy with it.


----------



## sadie

You girls both have great looking charts! keep it up!!


----------



## B&LsMom

The suspense is killing me ebelle--I might have to check up on you before I go to work in the morning--that is one beauty to different time zones!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

OH WAIT!!!!! I just remembered that it will probably be this evening my time---YAY--keep us posted ebelle!


----------



## ebelle

Disappointingly it was a :bfn: the test was all white other than the control line. Was ultra sensitive 10miu test too.

Well, will test again tomorrow but looks like no Oct :bfp: for me :(


----------



## citymouse

Oh, ebelle, it's still really early! Fingers remain stubbornly crossed!


----------



## artsiekat

Hey, ladies, sorry I've been gone for a bit! I have no good excuse, it's been a do nothing week for me. Sorta.

Ebelle - sorry about that BFN. Fxed it changes soon! :hugs:

Coco - Excited to see if this is your month!

Sadie - So sorry for your loss of the little twin, but so thrilled to hear you saw a heartbeat! MC chances drop drastically after you see the heartbeat, I've heard it drops to around a 5%! Yay!

City - Can't wait to see that bump that's gonna pop out soon!

Katy - Glad to hear you're healing well and the pain is lessening!


----------



## Coconuts

Ebelle! Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. 
maybe that 6DPO dip doesn't mean anything. I've have 6DPO dips on past cycle which clearly didn't mean anything. You could have only implanted yesterday or even today for goodness sakes! Which of course would mean a BFN. Test on Wednesday and see what happens then. Don't count this cycle out just yet!


----------



## Katy78

So sorry it was a BFN, *ebelle* :(.
My fingers remain crossed though.


----------



## ebelle

You gals are so nice :)

It's okay, I'm actually wondering if I'm not pregnant this cycle we should proceed with IUI next month instead of waiting til next February.

The other option is also my partner and I are thinking of flying to New York to get married. Even though the papers wouldn't mean anything in Singapore, it would be nice to tie the knot and have an excuse to throw a party.

I dunno, we'll see what happens this week and whether that elusive :bfp: will eventually show up.


----------



## Coconuts

:wedding: Ebelle, that's such a lovely idea! They may not mean anything to Singapore but they will to you both and a large part of the rest of the world! :cloud9: We could actually see some DW on here instead of OH.
Darling Wife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
When I say on here, I mean on the BnB preggy threads since you'll be knocked up good and proper by then!!!


----------



## ebelle

Hahah Coconuts, you are so positive!!! I can feel your bubbliness all the way in Singapore.

Let's hope we both get our :bfp: this month, then we can join sadie, citymouse and twilliamsbt as bump buddies!


----------



## Coconuts

Come oooooooooooon :bfp:s I'll be testing with 10mIU too!!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Yay, I love weddings! Not that I'm invited, lol. I just love knowing they're happening.


----------



## Coconuts

We'll just have our own reception here for her while she's busy with RL stuff. :wedding:


----------



## sadie

I can attend the wedding in NY!!! Heehee.


----------



## Coconuts

Jealous


----------



## sadie

You can come to ny and stay with me! ( everyone else, too!!) How funny would that be!!


----------



## B&LsMom

OMG all of you preggos together--better have lots of snacks at your house Sadie LOL--ebelle I've still got my fingers crossed that you gets your BFP super soon!!


----------



## Katy78

November's here. So we're November buns now. Yey!
*ebelle*, a wedding in New York is a splendid idea. Even if it's not acknowledged in Singapore, it will mean a lot to the two of you. A meet-up in NY would be fun but anyway, we'll be there for you in spirit.
By the way, did your OH already have the lasic procedure?
*Coco*, how is your 2WW treating you?


----------



## Coconuts

Katy this is the third day of spotting :cry: this morning it got really dark and right now I'm sitting here with my mooncup. I can't believe AF would come so freakin early. I'm very low today. All hope is gone. Well there's 5% that still thinks the brown stuff will go away. the other 95% expects to see red flow later today.

7 day LP......... what a disaster :cry::cry:


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: I'm sorry, Coco.


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks city, me too. 

We've got a friend about to give birth and the thought of going to see her in the hospital with a bagillion other newborns all around makes my heart ache and eyes well up. Ugh.
My parents are coming to visit in three weeks and I was so looking forward to being able to tell them we're expecting in person. Looks like that's a no then too.
Thinking about going back to the B6 again. Add it into the mix. It helped the first month but not so much the second. I was taking 50mg. Maybe 100mg will do the trick. :shrug:

:cry: So disappointed. This is the first month I've cried about it.

I still have some insane sliver of hope that the brown will go away. Is going to hurt all the more when it doesn't......


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle - I can totally attend your wedding! I'm only an hour from New York. I expect an invitation! :D :happydance:


----------



## artsiekat

Coco-:hugs: So sorry, hun.


----------



## Katy78

Nooooooo, *Coco*. I refuse to believe it's AF. FX'ed.


----------



## Coconuts

8PM here on the eve of 9DPO. Still some beige brown stuff but no AF.

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## hoppinforbabe

I had the brown spotting up to 9 days prior to af. I started taking b6 and it helped my spotting dramatically. I got the spotting down to 2-3 days prior to af. I was taking 150mg daily. Hope it helps it eventually led to a bfp for me. Good luck!


----------



## sadie

Is it too much for implantation bleeding??


----------



## B&LsMom

Wait what does B6 do?? I have been taking 100mg B6 for the last month which was recommended since I had such horrible nausea with last pregnancy (which was most likely because it was a partial molar pregnancy but we didn't know that at the time my midwife recommended the B6)...does it stop bleeding?? cause I also haven't seen AF since D&C....


----------



## ebelle

It would be really cool if we could pull off a trip to NY and get that marraige cert. Will definitely organise a meet up with all you ladies who can make it if we do :)

Katy - Thanks for asking. Yes my OH has had the lasik procedure and is recovering fine. She is no longer blind without her glasses!

Coconuts - Keep the faith! Hoping your temp stays high this morning and if you test, I hope that the :bfp: comes!

AFM - Tested this morning at 11 dpo with a bright white :bfn: This month is looking bleak, especially with my supposed implantation dip having happened 5 days ago. Gearing myself up for next cycle again. Will need to have a talk wih OH on whats the plan.


----------



## Coconuts

The spotting seemed to ease off last night and temp went up again this morning. I popped the mooncup in yesterday after the big dark brown scare. 8PM there was a little light brown water in the bottom and some beige CM clinging to the side and at 11PM there was nothing in it except a little beige CM but very light. Mooncup went back in the draw last night :tease:
I don't know what to think but I didn't test.
If a BFP's waiting for me then I'd prefer a big fat dark one that you can see when I upload the photo. If this month the witch is coming then no amount of strip dipping is going to keep her away.
Reaching for 13 DPO again. Hope is creeping in around the edges.

Hoping, thanks for the B6 advice. I took that for a couple of months 2 months ago. I had an LP of 12 days then one of 9 and both had dark brown spotting.
I've been taking AC for the past two cycles. Last cycle I had an 11 day LP (average is 10) with very light pink / beige spotting for half a day then red flow. Now here I am with all this spotting at 6 7 8 DPO which I'm happy about if there's a BFP waiting. And very upset about if it's not. The jury is still out on the AC.
:flower:


----------



## Coconuts

Ebelle, I'm so sorry about the BFNs ganging up on you. That blows. :cry:
Are you going to do any more or just wait now????? I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## ebelle

I'm just going to test everyday until AF comes. Been reading some reviews online and thinking about switching to normal tests tomorrow. Seems like the 10 miu ones have bad reviews.

At the same time, on the symptom spotting front, my nipples have become incredibly sore wwhile my breasts simply remain enlarged, but not painful. I've also been exhausted and have taken afternoon naps in the past few days. Random cramps are still happening. This is turning out to be a really strange cycle!


----------



## ebelle

double post! Sorry~


----------



## Coconuts

Really, unreliable like how? Lot's of false negs I guess. I've got some 25mIU and 10mIU, might dip both to compare if and when the time comes.
It's still early Ebelle. Good luck tomorrow
:dust:


----------



## ebelle

Yeah, there are some pple who say they got + on 25 miu while only a faint shadow of line on 10 miu.

I might dip both tomorrow. We'll see. 12 dpo is actually crunch day as fertility friend statistics say if you get a :bfn: at 12 dpo, you only have less than 10% chance of getting a positive after that.


----------



## Coconuts

Really??? Blimey. Good luck darlin' :dust:


----------



## citymouse

:dust: Good luck, you guys! :dust:


----------



## twilliamssbt

ebelle said:


> Yeah, there are some pple who say they got + on 25 miu while only a faint shadow of line on 10 miu.
> 
> I might dip both tomorrow. We'll see. 12 dpo is actually crunch day as fertility friend statistics say if you get a :bfn: at 12 dpo, you only have less than 10% chance of getting a positive after that.

Yep, I agree, I got a good positive on FRER and Clearblue digital before I could get anything on a 10miu that looked like a real positive and not an evap :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Veeeeeeeeeery good to know. Love this forum. Thanks all!


----------



## hoppinforbabe

Just to help you out coco i had 2-3 days of brown (quite a bit) before my bfp. I thought I was out but tested 1 day after af didnt show and got a light bfp! fingers crossed.


----------



## ebelle

So my chart this month is so weird. My temps are a flat line after the supposed implantation dip.at 6 dpo. This has never happened before. Does anyone have a similar chart or experience? I know its not my thermometer, cos if i take my temps at a later time, it gives me a different temp.


----------



## citymouse

I don't know what it means... I know what I WANT it to mean... were you not going to test today?


----------



## sadie

My acupuncturist (that i saw only once) told me that stability is a great thing! My temps remained pretty stable after my bfp, with just minor fluctuations. 
fxfxfxfx. :dust: Bring it on!


----------



## ebelle

Used two different hpts today and both were :bfn: looks like its back to the drawing board for us. 

:(


----------



## B&LsMom

:sad2: So sorry ebelle


----------



## citymouse

Ugh, I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Big fat Noooooooooooo! *Ebelle*. It's so damn frustrating isn't it. It will happen. It will.

*Hoppin*, that you hun. I had two days of it, a third day almost gone. yesterday nothing until a tiny dot very late at night and now it's back to brown this morning. Now it's 10DPO this spotting this morning stinks of AF (not literally - ick!). It's a rollercoaster and I'm about to have a heart attack and break under the pressure. It's too much.
Come on AF. Stay away. Are you in there little baby? Cling on!!!!!!!! 
(Who thought of Star Trek then???????)


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry *ebelle*.

And how are you doing, *Coco*?

I'm fine myself, using O tests that I had left, just in case. They've been negative so far, I have 2 left. I'm noticing CM that is starting to look like EW. That got me thinking that the op delayed my O a bit and I might still have a shot this cycle. But no pressure, I'm not officially TTC before first AF.
I'm still at home, going back to work on Monday.

How are you all?


----------



## Katy78

You beat me to it, *Coco*. :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:
Are you a trekkie :winkwink:? I kind of am (not the kind that goes to conventions dressed as a klingon though, I just love watching Star Trek among other sci-fi).


----------



## Coconuts

I am in so far as I like the old re-runs on TV but haven't ever spent money on it. Films, posters, DVDs etc. Just like it.


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, same here.


----------



## Coconuts

He's analysing my chart and symptoms on the Enterprise's computers. 
https://www.startrek.com/legacy_media/images/200307/kirk01/320x240.jpg


----------



## Katy78

Hehe


----------



## Coconuts

Well there we are, started spotting again but with much more speed to it around 4. Just took out mooncup (which I put in for my lessons), it's now 8PM and there's a bit red clot sitting in the bottom.

I'm out :cry:

I feel blue


----------



## citymouse

Aaaaaargh, Coco! 

It's not fair!


----------



## Coconuts

Tell me about it.


----------



## ebelle

Oh coco, big hugs. Sorry this cycle was so crazy and abrupt for you.

Keep the faith and well, at least we can be cycle buddies again.


----------



## Coconuts

:yipee:


----------



## Katy78

Oh *Coco*...
:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks Katy.

Well CD1 wasn't yesterday. Mooncup before bed and moocup this morning were both empty except the beige lining / CM bits as before. Where's all the blood?
Temps down again this morning. Did a MOM HPT (moment of maddness) last night and again this morning. 10 and 25 mIU. both neg. So onwards with 11DPO and the wait for AF.

Just happy my LP wasn't 9 days after all.


----------



## sadie

:hugs:


----------



## Katy78

*sadie*, I love your avatar picture :).

Girls, I'm back in the game. I guess this month's O will be late enough for us to take advantage of it. O tests were ultra negative till today. And today the test line was almost as dark as the control line :). So I'm expecting O on Monday. I'm not really expecting to get my BFP right after the op but I can hope. 
Boy, my nipples are tingling...


----------



## B&LsMom

Yay katy----drop eggy drop!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Go for it katy. Chase that eggy. The path is clear!

Wow, Sadie, I'm so jelous, that new pic is so lovely to finally see and I love your new spoiler sig too, especially the one in Italian. :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Thanks coco and katy.

Go have your Dh chase that eggy down and poke him (or her) with lots of kisses!!

Coco, Im sorry af showed. You will be prego soon. i feel it. xo


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies, so I've been wondering when I'd started period after suffering some crazy breakouts and moodiness starting last weekend.

I was about to indulge in some wine tonight to mourn the 15 weeks pregnant I no longer am and decided to do a pregnancy test since the miscarriage was at 10 weeks, so the period was being lazy.

Well, I got a BFP. A part of me fears maybe the miscarriage didn't completely end, but we all know the worry wort I am. This post maybe not sound totally happy, but that's because I'm still in total shock and scared out of my mind of the possibility a losing a 3rd this year.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3717.jpg
File size: 60 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ebelle

Sadie, loving the new avatar and siggies.

Katy, yay! Glad you are bqck in the egg hunt with us :)

Coco, its okay, we will try again next month right?

Artsiekat, hun i know how conflicted u must feel now. Big hugs. Anyway u can go in to see a doc to confirm the :bfp: ? I am also wondering if they can give u somthing to ensure the eggy can hold on tight this time. A very careful congrats to you and i hope this is the sticky one!


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Artsiekat, I hope all the best for you.


----------



## Katy78

*Artsie*, wow, that's shocking news :happydance:. I believe that it's a real :bfp: since your miscarriage was as long as 5 weeks ago. But anyway, a careful congrats. This better be a sticky one!


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie, that's great news!!!!!!!!!!! I don't want to be negative nancy but did you do any tests between then and now to see your hCG declining? I read that hCG falls at the same rate that it rises. While I really hope this is a surprise little sticky eggy for you, is it possible it could be the tail end of the hCG????????
I feel like an arse mentioning it. Go get a blood series done to be sure.
Despite what I said, I'm really hoping this is a good and strong BFP for you for real!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - I did take tests after my miscarriage, but stopped taking them once they went negative. I worry too that it's still the miscarriage, but I guess it's unlikely if I got negative pregnancy tests? Either way, I guess I should go to the doc to get some blood tests done.

Today I am much more happy about this possibility and trying not to let myself be much of a debbie downer.  I think this was such a shock because this was the first time ever getting pregnant while not trying. I had planned at least waiting one cycle before I trying!

But I am very happy ladies, despite my freaked out post last night. Thank you all so much for your support! :hugs:


----------



## ebelle

Keep us updated once you know. Im so excited and nervous for u!


----------



## B&LsMom

artsiekat--YAY!! Keep us posted on everything--good thing you took a test before the wine!! Between now and when you see the Drs. are you going to continue testing??


----------



## Coconuts

:yipee: Artsie that's looking so good then!!!! If you had a neg test after the m/c then this is is brand spanking new beanie!!!!! One that really wants to be here too.
What a wonderful surprise. Chop chop to the docs girl!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## twilliamssbt

congratulations artsiekat :happydance:

If you had negatives, that frer looks way to dark a line for a miscarriage 5 weeks ago hun, you are pregnant again :hugs:

Fingers crossed it sticks for you hun :thumbup:


----------



## artsiekat

Thanks so much for all the well wishes! Thought you guys would like to see the test I took tonight. I was hoping it would get a bit darker!

Yesterday's is on top, tonight's on the bottom. :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3735.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Coconuts

Oh my holy crap!!! Wowee!!!! Artsie, that's a beautiful BFP! Off to the docs with you.
Be brave hun, this could be the one to stick. Try to enjoy it and don't let the (totally natural) worry ruin what could be such an exciting time for you. I can't imagine how you must be feeling!!!! H&H 9 months to you girl. :wohoo:


----------



## artsiekat

I certainly hope so, Coco! I'm trying not to be such a debbie downer and think positive. It's good for the little bean.

Ebelle - I just peeked at your chart, you're 14 dpo without a temp drop yet? When are you testing, hun? It looks sooooo promising!


----------



## citymouse

What a beautiful pink line!


----------



## B&LsMom

artsiekat---Love tonights darker more BEAUTIFUL BFP!!!!! Any clue on how to date how far along you are??--were you charting to know when you Ov'd??


----------



## artsiekat

blakesmom said:


> artsiekat---Love tonights darker more BEAUTIFUL BFP!!!!! Any clue on how to date how far along you are??--were you charting to know when you Ov'd??

I have no idea. I wasn't charting or OPKing, just some hpts the past 5 weeks to make sure my hcg went down. I was even being spotty with my prenatals. I was planning on waiting a few cycles. 

Pretty amazing considering it took a year and a half to get preggo the first time. But I've always heard you're very fertile after a miscarriage, guess it must be true!

I figure the doc will do an early ultrasound just to date, I guess. I'll definitely let everyone know when I know!


----------



## ebelle

I think the second :bfp: confirms it! Congrats dearie, am so happy for you! Definitely hoping this is your forever baby :)

Afm, i stopped testing after the 13dpo :bfn: . Temps this morning have dipped a bit so I think af is on the way either today or tomorrow. I'm prepping for next month and will order a plastif speculem today. Going into serious cervix checking mode next month!


----------



## sadie

*Artsie* Amazing news! i am so happy for you, yet of course understand your nerves. hang in there, meditate now and then, do some prenatal yoga, and see your doctor next week. Big hug!!


----------



## Katy78

*Artsie* :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:!
Now I am officially congratulating you on your Big Fat Positive.
This is it, girl :).
And as Coco said - this beanie really wants to be here. I'm sure it's here to stay. Try not to worry too much, YOU'RE PREGNANT!

AFM, O test was positive yesterday afternoon. Test line was as strong as the control line. We BD'ed yesterday morning but not since. My OH is down with the flu or something. He's been throwing up and has a high fever. All he can do is lay in bed. I hope he gets better soon. As for his :spermy:, those inside me better live for those three days they're supposed to.


----------



## Coconuts

It only takes one Katy and the day before is one of the magical days. I think it would have been nice to get a few more safety shots in but sounds like the one you did, you did on the right day to make it count. I wouldn't worry about missing O. They're in there and have probably already done the job right if O day is today????? You could be 2 weeks 1 day preggo right now :yipee:


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - You still have a good chance! Coco is right, only takes one! Go :spermy: go!


----------



## ebelle

Awww Katy, hope DH gets better soon. On the bright side., at least you have some swimmers in you. Hope they are swimming hard to get to the port of embarkation. Then all they need to do is jump on the eggyship.

AF just started for me half hour ago. First time it started without torturing me with days of spotting. This cycle we went straight to red bleeding. Hoping its a good sign.

Anyone can recommend a good place to order plastic speculem? I am hoping to find one that does jnternational deliveries.


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle- sorry to hear about AF, but glad she didn't spot for days. I hate that.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Quali...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a6a188176#ht_2057wt_905

Here's a plastic one that ships international. I bought a metal one from ebay, just make sure you submerge in something like hydrogen peroxide or rubbing alcohol first. That's what I did and I haven't gotten anything from using it.


----------



## artsiekat

Oh and I hope you guys don't mind me bugging you with all these pictures, but here's tonight's!

about 24 hours since yesterday's(above it) and less than 48 hours after the top one!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3774.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ebelle

Thank you artsiekat abd if that issnt a positively positive pregnancy test, i dont know whatis! 

We need to throw you a :bfp: party!


----------



## Coconuts

TWINS!!!! :oneofeach:


----------



## Katy78

*Artsie*, I'm in love with your lines :cloud9:.

*ebelle*, I'm sorry to hear AF showed her ugly face again. Enjoy your Indulgence phase now (as Coco calls it) now because you'll be in another 2WW in no time at all, hopefully getting your BFP at the end of it.

AFM, I'm back to work. There's a lot to do but it's not as bad as I thought it would be. O day is sometime today. Swim, spermies, swim! My OH is feeling better but anyway, I'm not counting on BD'ing today.


----------



## Katy78

I was able to seduce my OH anyway. He was feeling a lot better yesterday. So I think we're covered and I'm 1 DPO today :happydance:. My OH doesn't even know I'd ovulated, I've kept him stress free :winkwink:. I'm hoping I can surprise him with a BFP at the end of this unofficial cycle.


----------



## citymouse

LOL, Katy, I conceived when DH and I were both horribly ill and feeling awful. Here's hoping the same for you!


----------



## citymouse

:rofl: I mean the conception part, not the horribly ill and feeling awful part!


----------



## ebelle

Ladies, I got this idea, a bit crazy, but I tried to make a banner for our little buns group here... I've gotten pictures to represent most of us on the thread, but am out of ideas on how to represent a few of us, namely: loloshells, blakesmom, jensengirl.

Anyone has any suggestions?

The draft of the banner is here:

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ilXlfhODazw/TrjqpMOalQI/AAAAAAAAC7o/pIFSgJA1m5Y/s1600/2012Buns.jpg


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, this is an awesome idea and sooooooo cute :thumbup:.
I don't have any ideas how to represent all of us but please don't make me get involved right now, I really have to get back to work :winkwink:.


----------



## ebelle

Haha Katy, I am using the little mommy dragon to represent you atm, as per your avatar, but do let me know if there's something else you prefer ;)

Yes, work, I should get to work too, been lazying around too much this week.


----------



## Coconuts

Ebelle that's awesome!!!!! I'm stumped. Loloshells, something with shells? Can't believe how well you got us all. But where's you?????? I can see Artise, City, Sadie, Coco (me), Katy. All f-ing brilliant!!!

City!!!!! half way there!!!!!!!! congrats Mummy to be!!!


----------



## ebelle

haha, I couldn't find something for myself yet. Am thinking on it.

In the meantime, back to work for me. Must not laze anymore, already had a really long weekend.


----------



## sadie

So cute *ebelle*!

I know that you were questioning doing IUI.... Does your doctor have the machines to separate and filter the sperm? is it costly? i say give it a shot. It only provides you with the active, good sperm, and it gets the goo up really close! Also, just out of curiosity, has your donors sperm been tested? Sorry if youve already mentioned this, but i dont remember!


----------



## citymouse

That is so cute, ebelle! I can't believe you found all of those images! If I have any ideas for the others, I'll share.


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle - Did you seriously find a sewing cute? Haha, love it! I can see everyone pretty clearly, I'll brainstorm about the others while I'm off getting my referral for the third time.

Katy - Whoohoo for being able to seduce the man, fxed!


----------



## artsiekat

Oh and I'll be pouncing around town in my coat I just finished yesterday, too. Living up to Ebelle's picture of me. :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3791.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## citymouse

Gorgeous, Artsie!


----------



## Coconuts

Uh...... WOW Artsie. :shock: Love the Paddington Bear-esque toggles! You're so clever!!!!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> I was able to seduce my OH anyway. He was feeling a lot better yesterday. So I think we're covered and I'm 1 DPO today :happydance:. My OH doesn't even know I'd ovulated, I've kept him stress free :winkwink:. I'm hoping I can surprise him with a BFP at the end of this unofficial cycle.

WOOHOO Katy--good job seducing!!

Ebelle--Love the banner--what a fun way to capture "The Buns"--I agree for Lolo--something to do with shells. If you can find a water/shell type pic I always think of "lake" when I think of Blake. Or sticking with the animal theme pigs are my most favoritist animals is the whole world--can't wait until I have a little piglet in my tummy!! so maybe those two ideas would give you something to work with...But I think it looks great how it is too!!0


----------



## artsiekat

Hi ladies, hope everyone's doing well today!

I had a blood test yesterday and the results came in at 389 this morning. A nice and normal number. I think I will have another on Thursday. Hope it doubles!


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone's doing well today!
> 
> I had a blood test yesterday and the results came in at 389 this morning. A nice and normal number. I think I will have another on Thursday. Hope it doubles!

Thats brilliant chuck, fingers crossed for Thursday :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck Artsie. Love this surprise kitten that you're cooking. It's all looking great!!!!


----------



## Katy78

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Looking good, *artsie*!
This baby is here to stay, you'll see.


----------



## sadie

Awesome news *Artsie!*


----------



## B&LsMom

Artsie--how are the hCG levels looking?? As of last week I still had a few extra I will send your way ; )


----------



## Katy78

How are you all? *artsie*, I'm thinking of you, sending positive vibes your way. Let us know as soon as you have the results.

I'm just fine, getting better as weekend is nearly here. This week went by very quickly. I'll be starting nervous trips to the toilet this time next week. I know I said this would be just a trial run and I'll explain it to myself as such if AF comes but right now I'm really hoping for a BFP.
I could even show my OH the test as a birthday present on the 22nd [-o&lt;.


----------



## Coconuts

OH wow, Katy, that would be so cool!!!!! GL girl!


----------



## artsiekat

Got my results back this morning. 794! How awesome is that? And here I was trying to prepare myself for not quite a double, but still okay number!

Katy, you're in my thoughts and I think it would be awesome if you got that BFP this cycle! I really hope you do.


----------



## artsiekat

Blakesmom, good to hear your's are going down. How much do they plan on monitoring your levels once they reach <5?


----------



## B&LsMom

artsiekat said:


> Blakesmom, good to hear your's are going down. How much do they plan on monitoring your levels once they reach <5?

Great 2nd reading--Are they happy with that or do you have to continue with readings for the next few weeks??

Under 3 is considered normal with my Dr. and they will plan on monthlies until Sept of next year--unless of course we try sooner than that and get lucky!! I'm down to every 2 weeks from weeklies now so wont go again until the 15th. Im thinking as soon as we get 1 "normal" reading we will be NTNP--DH is sick of the condoms already lol


----------



## artsiekat

Yeah, condoms stink!  Every 2 weeks isn't so bad, the blood tests aren't hard, but I find them exhausting and stressful when I have to do so many close together. Hope your levels drop quick! I bet you'll be excited to get to NTNP!

My Dr. called and she wants me to go in for another blood test tomorrow, just to make sure it's still doubling. I have an appt. on the 29th, but I don't know if she'll do an ultrasound earlier than that after the results. I'm hoping she waits until 6 weeks so I can see the heartbeat.


----------



## Katy78

*artsie* - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Awesome progression. I can't wait for you to see the little heartbeat :cloud9:.

*blakesmom*, I hope you can start NTNP very soon. Yeah, condoms suck. But I personally dislike BC pills more. We've always used condoms, I've never been on the pill. Though I'll probably have to be in the future as that will prevent endometriosis from returning.


----------



## citymouse

We used condoms after I went off the pill... I confess I kind of like them--I can just roll over and go to sleep if I want! :D


----------



## Coconuts

City, I'm with you. No clean up with condoms. :haha: DH much prefers 'going free' as he puts it but before we were TTC he didn't complain. Just something he had to put on if he wanted to get it on. He's such a love.
I hate the bcp for messing things up. I totally blame it for my short LP now!!!!!! I'm hoping the B vits will really help since the bcp can cause deficiency in B6 I think.

Artsie, great numbers lady. I told you, this LO really wants to be here!


----------



## B&LsMom

We had a less than romantic experience this week and DH thru a mini fit because he "couldn't feel a thing with the condom on"--We having a date night tonight so hopefully we can do better. DH was playing up the "no cleanup" with the condoms when we first had to start using them but I guess he is over that now lol


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> *artsie* - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Awesome progression. I can't wait for you to see the little heartbeat :cloud9:.
> 
> *blakesmom*, I hope you can start NTNP very soon. Yeah, condoms suck. But I personally dislike BC pills more. We've always used condoms, I've never been on the pill. Though I'll probably have to be in the future as that will prevent endometriosis from returning.

I don't know a lot about endometriosis but one of my sister in laws has it. I wonder if having an IUD in the future would be good as it doesn't allow the lining to build up and some of them ( I had the Mirena after Blake) have hormones but others dont...?? I'm not a fan of the pill either...


----------



## sadie

:thumbup:great numbers, *Artsie*!

Glad to see the numbers are down *Bmom!*

i LOVE Condoms. I can't stand the clean up and woohoo to no leakage.... So gross. :nope:

I hadd my first. OB appt today and it was great that. We (my oldest sister and I) saw a heartbeat, but the u/s machine was older than my mother and so we weren't able to hear a thing! No sound!?!?! And then the 'photos' were ridiculous.... They were so dark and you cant see a single thing! :growlmad: seriously, its 2011 get a new machine.

I am thinking of changing my OB.... She has been my gyno for about 8 years, but she isnt conveniently located and I cant deal with that u/s machine for 7 more months. It might sound childish, but I want to enjoy my one and only baby's development! Plus the distance will becom really annoying when I have to go once per month, then once per week. Its really diagonally far from where I live. 

OH comes to NYC for Thanksgiving, so I already made an appt with my FS so that he'll be able to be a true part of seeing the baby and understanding more of my monthly routine..... i am looking forward to that appointment.

And I just got my ticket to Rome for the day after xmas! Cant wait!

What is everyone doing for the holidays??


----------



## citymouse

Sadie, I think it's pretty typical for OBs to have older machines. My neighbors' doctor was a specialist and his machine was crap. And so is my doctor's, and another friend's. They probably run them into the ground. In five years they'll all have glorious new machines!


----------



## artsiekat

I forgot about no clean-up with condoms! That is nice, I do agree, but poor DH still has to clean up! I'm not a fan of BCP either, when I went off them, it took me a year and a half to get my first BFP and I still feel the BCP was partly to blame.

Blakesmom - Tell him to buck up and get over it, this is about your health! Men can be so whiny. 

Sadie - I understand about you wanting to be closer to your OB. Does your insurance cover going to a radiologist? You could ask your OB if you could see one for your US, they usually have newer equipment.


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls. I hope today is the beginning of a wonderful week for all of us. And may it end quickly :winkwink:.
Any good news? *artsie*? *citymouse*, how is your belly doing? And the rest of our pregnant ladies? Any new pics to share with us?

I'm on 7 DPO and patiently waiting till Sunday when I intend to test if AF doesn't beat me to it. If it doesn't show up on Saturday, I have a good shot at a BFP.


----------



## Coconuts

:dust:


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - You're getting close to testing! Hope this week zooms by!

All I was told this morning was my hcg levels tripled since my last test. I know they took progesterone, so I sent an email back(I've been getting email results, very convenient) asking if that was good, too.


----------



## ebelle

Happy to hear that the little kitten is doing great artsiekat :) So excited for you!

blakesmom, i'm sure you can't wait to be NTNP. yay for your hcg levels getting back to normal

katy - must be anxious now. I'm hoping you get your bfp!!!

sadie - awww, sucks you couldn't get a nice clear picture, hope you find a better doc soon.

i've been keeping myself busy while preparing for insemination next week. I'm thinking of implementing a every 2 day system until opk turns positive and do every day. Not sure if donor is up for that, we are working on meeting up with him this week to discuss.

Can't do IUI now as the hospital is in Bangkok and with the current flooding situation there, we have been told not to fly there. Since IUI for same sex couples is illegal in Singapore, we are stuck with the try at home method for now.

Well fingers crossed that it finally works somehow. I'ld love to see a line.

HOping all of you are holding well. I'll get to that banner making sometime this week :)


----------



## twilliamssbt

Been to see Obstetrician consultant today, I am definately having an elective C Section at 39 weeks due to my back problems and now on low dose aspirin due to low mobility issues to prevent any nasty clots, particularly with a long haul flight coming up.

My scan that was due for 1st December has been brought forward to 28th November as I need to see consultant again after scan concerning fiances possible dna mutation for giantism and she is not available on 1st December.

Only 2 weeks to wait for next picture.

Good luck and Baby Dust to everyone still trying xx


----------



## citymouse

:dust: for you, Katy! 

And good luck with your inseminations, ebelle!

Twilliams, are you finding out the sex? 

I'm good. So tired today! Went to a wedding yesterday, stayed to the end, and then got locked out of DH's car. Couldn't really leave it there, so had to get a ride home and then drive back with the extra key. Not fun to be driving at midnight when I was ready for bed at 9:30!

Bump is good. I bought a bunch of maternity clothes so I finally look a little pregnant. And I just started working out again... My unsolicited advice to you all is to keep up a regular fitness routine before the bfp so you can continue it after.

Though obviously I hope that advice is too little, too late for all of you! ;)


----------



## twilliamssbt

We were not going to find out sex citymouse, however, I seem to have pursuaded fiance to find out.

I suggested getting scan lady to write on a card and seal in an envelope for us to open on the morning of our wedding day, he seems happy with this as it will be such a special day anyway.

My original wedding dress is also not fitting me, have had to order a special maternity wedding dress due to size of bump and my now humungous knockers (either 36 DD or 34 E, they were 34 B)

I also got to listen to heartbeat for first time today, got it recorded on my iphone, going to see if I can upload it later, baby kicks too, its lovely x


----------



## sadie

Ohhhh, i love the wedding day note idea. It brought tears to my eyes! Sorry to hear about having to get a new dress , but i hope you like it just as much!!

Good luck with the insemination Ebelle. I say, the more the merrier! Go for it and FX!

katy, when will you be testing?

Artsie, glad to hear the numbers are going up!!

voco, how are the ferns coming along? Maybe I need to stalk your journal! I never seem to have time to read your journals. So many of u have one!!

twilliams, how did they discover your husbands dna mutation?

City, glad to hear you are feeling good. i am so tired of always being tired. Makes me want to cry all the time. Sucks about getting locked out of the car. Hope u didnt have to drive too far, back and forth!

I found a new dr that my FS recommended. He has even been on Good Morning America, plus he works at an ivy school in town. I tried to make an appt today, but we played phone tag back and forth! American girls, do your doctors have nice new U/S machines? I cant believe how sleazy the room was, on top of the old machine. The room itself was from 1950 and in crap condition. The rest of the office doesnt look like that.... i am looking forward to the change.....


----------



## twilliamssbt

Sadie, fiance has Acromegaly which is a pituitary tumour releasing growth hormone, he was diagnosed at 22.

Its very rare and rarer still in the under 30's. We were sailing along for 10 years thinking it was an isolated case until we found out this year his cousin also had a pituitary tumour 2 years ago, this time producing Prolactin.

I did a bit of research having a medical background myself and found a professor in london who had isolated a gene mutation that causes prolactinomas, Acromegaly and Giantism within a family.

I spoke to her at length both by email and over the phone, and she is under the impression that due to early onset and the fact that fiance is over a foot taller than his father that he infact developed the disease as a teenager meaning before his bones fused to prevent further growth and did actually develop giantism himself.

Until we get his DNA result we are not sure if it is this specific gene mutation or a different unidentified one. If it is giantism gene, as professor is 99.9% sure it is, then baby will have to be tested yearly by blood if he/she carries mutation and have yearly MRI scans. If its another mutation, they will start to test as the child becomes an adult.

They can now prevent giantism and cure acromegaly and prolactinoma as long as caught early, which screening will do.

They are not sure of the effects on baby and whether this will mean baby will be whopper and may need delivering early, they only discovered the gene in 2006 and not been offering testing for that long, so they have not yet followed a baby from pregnancy to development of disease, we are very much guinea pigs in this respect and my ob consultant is a little nervous I think x


----------



## Coconuts

Sounds wonderful BT. I can't wait!!!!!!!!!! Shame about the wedding dress, but I'll bet you and DF are loving the new funbags!!!! :haha:

*Ebelle*, what a shame about the IUI. Sounds like a good every other day plan. I hope you can get Mr. Swimmers to play ball :D


----------



## Coconuts

Ok, *BT*, I posted after having the BnB window open for a while and missed the whole gene thing so my last post sounds a bit odd :wacko: I do hope you've passed on your non giant genes on to LO and all works out OK. Sounds like you and the team are all on top of it though. :thumbup:

*Sadie*, missed your post too. Still nothing on the microscope but it's still a bit early for that. Just stared Ferning Phase this week so might start to see something towards the weekend it O's going to be on time this month around CD22. 10 days to go.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Coconuts said:


> Ok, *BT*, I posted after having the BnB window open for a while and missed the whole gene thing so my last post sounds a bit odd :wacko: I do hope you've passed on your non giant genes on to LO and all works out OK. Sounds like you and the team are all on top of it though. :thumbup:
> 
> *Sadie*, missed your post too. Still nothing on the microscope but it's still a bit early for that. Just stared Ferning Phase this week so might start to see something towards the weekend it O's going to be on time this month around CD22. 10 days to go.

it took a while to post the DNA comment, my network adapter on laptop keeps flipping out and I have to reset it, its driving me bonkers.

We are on top of it, although trying to get the result is a nightmare tbh. My ob cannot ring fiances specialist for result as I am her patient and fiance is his patient. Fiance is constantly leaving messages for Endocrine specialist to ring him back to try to get result as they do not yet know we don't need fertility treatment and I am in fact pregnant and result is now needed asap. Our only option seems to be our GP who is the family GP for both of us. my Ob is writing to GP to try to get result via him.

In response to the knockers comment, fiance cannot get enough, I am fed up of them already, they are causing me problems with clothes fitting and getting in my way all the time. :growlmad:


----------



## B&LsMom

Sadie I saw midwives for my pregnancy with Blake and they didn't have ultrasound machines in their office--I did those at the hospital I delivered him @, but it was in the perinatal wing and they had fairly advanced ultrasound machines--got great 4d ultrasounds and the Friday before I had him on a Sunday we had a final ultrasound and it was pretty much a picture of his sweet little face--super clear and he looked just like it when he was born! I hope your new Doc is more advanced--sounds like he should be but are you worried about his availability when you are going to deliver??--He sounds like a busy one!!


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, maybe you won't have to use the IUI option after all. You could get pregnant before then :thumbup:. Especially with your insemination plan this month. 
Waiting for that banner :).

*twilliamssbt*, I asked you once if your wedding dress was ready for your pregnant body shape at the time of the wedding. I bet you didn't imagine the size of your knockers as they are now :winkwink:.
Don't worry about giantism. It seems to me you will be covered in any case. I hope that your baby didn't inherit the gene so all the experts that are eagerly waiting to learn from her/him are disappointed in the end :winkwink:.
Finding out about the sex on your wedding night is such a lovely idea :cloud9:!

*citymouse*, :thumbup: for the bump. It's about time it started showing.

*sadie*, I hope the new dr is more suitable for you. Though I agree with *blakesmom*, he does sound busy.

AFM, I'm on 8 DPO already, will be testing on Sunday when I'm on 13 DPO and (hoping to be) one day late for my period.


----------



## twilliamssbt

katy
I always knew my knockers would get large, my mums did and were always quite large after she had me, however, I never expected them by now, I expected a nice gradual growth through the 3 trimesters.

I don't even think I expected to get to an E cup tbh, maybe after a second child, but not a first.

My bump is that large now too that the large knockers laready can rest on the bump with no sagging, its unreal, you look at some women at 20 weeks and they have no bump or breast growth at all, I am only 18 weeks now.


----------



## artsiekat

city and bt - bump pics!!! :D

BT- I understand how you feel with the boobs. I have usually always worn a G, but I lost a bit of weight last year and was wearing a 34F or FF, after the last miscarriage, they had gone back up to the usual G and hadn't gone back down yet. Now I think they may be getting bigger again. I am not looking forward to trying to buy new bras for them, either.

Fitting clothes has always been awful for me, I guess that's why I like to make my own. But you definitely have my sympathy, especially if they decide to stick around for good! I know I've considered a reduction on more than one occasion. Kind of get tired of being defined by my boobs all the time.

ebelle - Katy - really hope this is your cycles, ladies, you're in my thoughts.


----------



## sadie

Whoa. Big boobs all around, sagging up, sagging down. Boobies booies, left and right, now our clother will be oh so tight. 

Mamma mia! I dont want big boobs. 

Twilliams you are definitely on top of things--- the best way to be. 

Yes about him being busy but we shall see. I havent even gotten to make an appt yet as i have been plaYing phone tag with the office staff. But he is supposed to be great nd he is close to work and near to my apartment. Hospital, too!

have a good day everyone. Midterms this week so its quiet for me here!
Woohoo.


----------



## citymouse

Ha ha, I hope all you TTC ladies get big giant baby-growing boobies--and SOON! Fingers crossed. :rofl:

I went up two cup sizes, which basically means mine tripled in size. Which, uh, is still not saying much. The FUN part, though, is that the right one has started...um... producing. :shock: Surprise! Just enough that I have to wash my pajama tops every day. Fun!


----------



## LoloShells

..


----------



## Coconuts

LOLO!!!! So good to have you back. You should be feeling so proud of this big step your taking to overcome this eating disorder. Stay strong girl! :yipee: for all the EWCM, that's a really good sign. Here's hoping that your month is coming and now you'll be a stronger and healthier than ever to deal with it :hugs: Are you _back_ back or just checkin' in with us? Missed you x


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you coco :hugs: missed you too! I think I'm back back. I think i might have to relearn my cycle so no amount of ignoring it is going to help me. I'm planning to start temping so I can locate my new ov day. And if that ewcm comes back, I think I should give those swimmers a chance to try it out! :)


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Lolo! Of course you deserve a baby! You also deserve to love yourself and your body just as they are. I'm so glad that your body is working with you to get babylicious. 

Stick around, because we will always be here to prop you up if you need it!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo, you are very brave and strong for opening up to us and telling your story. I hope your road to full recovery is a gentle one. Of course you are deserving of a baby and as city said, you do deserve to love yourself. You are beautiful!

I've seen that our bodies are amazingly adaptable and your's will reward you for treating it right, hope you get your BFP very, very soon, hun! So glad to have you back, definitely missed seeing you in thread.


----------



## LoloShells

t


----------



## sadie

Welcome back Lolo! We missed you! Everything CIY, and Coco and Artsie said was right on! It even brought tears to my eyes! I'm so hapy about the EWCM and that is sign number 1 that you are heading in the right direction! Your body is now working in your favor, as your partner!

We are here for you!!



City, oh boy.... producing already. Oh no. I really dont want big boobs They get in the way and hurt! I had a sharp pain in my nipples two nights ago. Is that normal? It was like a quick shooting pain. (side note, I really hope that I can breast feed!)


----------



## B&LsMom

City I started leaking around 5 months along with Blake--I almost cried I was so freaked out when it happened--I even called a co-worker and asked what was going on with my body as it HAD to be too early for THAT to be happening lol. Good news is I was able to fully give Blake breast milk for the first 9 months and then supplemented with Breastmilk and formula until he was a year old which made me really proud. I was an A cup prior to getting pregnant with him and went up to a C--but they didn't stay around after I stopped pumping--I'm lucky to fill a B cup now!

LOLO hun welcome back!!!! Thanks for sharing your story with us. We love you and are here for you and can't wait to see a BFP very soon!!


----------



## Katy78

Yay, *Lolo* is back :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:!
Welcome back. I've missed you.
Thank you so much for sharing your story with us. You are incredibly brave and though things will be tough for a while, I'm sure you'll be able to leave your disorder behind completely. In the meantime, we're here for you. Sometimes it's easier to talk to people who don't know you in person about such things.
BFP coming your way :thumbup:.

As for boobs - I'm a C cup. I'm quite happy with that but I can't wait for them to get bigger due to pregnancy :winkwink:.


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you for your support ladies. You're all wonderful. :)

I hope I haven't shot myself in the foot. I feel like I'm starting at square one with ttc. I hope it doesn't take ANOTHER year and a half from this point. 

Onward and upward!


----------



## Coconuts

No way, our bodies are very smart. Now you're on the right track and getting healthy so your body will jump and board and say 'Hell yeah, I'm ready for a baby now, let's do this Lolo!!!!!!!' You've done the leg work. I'm sure your BFP is right around the corner. If not this corner then the next one. Drink plenty of water. No fluids, no EWCM x


----------



## artsiekat

Wow, I'm actually quite surprised everyone wants really big boobs! Haha, guess I'm the odd one out. You ladies can take half of mine, I don't mind, really.


----------



## twilliamssbt

artsiekat said:


> Wow, I'm actually quite surprised everyone wants really big boobs! Haha, guess I'm the odd one out. You ladies can take half of mine, I don't mind, really.

I think if you have smaller boobs, you do want bigger till you actually get them and realize what a pita they actually are.

I would be very happy to share some of mine too :thumbup:

Good to see you back Lolo, it takes some guts to tell us all you did, good luck with that BFP :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

No, I don't need bigger boobs... especially as mine, as they get bigger, just seem to want to point down. :rofl: The consequence of waiting until your mid-30s to reproduce, I suppose. 

Katy, how are you feeling?


----------



## Katy78

artsiekat said:


> Wow, I'm actually quite surprised everyone wants really big boobs! Haha, guess I'm the odd one out. You ladies can take half of mine, I don't mind, really.

To be honest, I don't want bigger boobs. I just want to be pregnant :winkwink:.

*citymouse*, I'm fine, thank you for asking. Not feeling anything out of the ordinary. I'll start getting nervous in two days, I promise :winkwink:.


----------



## Coconuts

Well done Katy at keeping the crazy away *applause*

Me too me too for the bigger boobs. Little B cups over here. Would love to big wangers for a while, milk and all :holly:


----------



## citymouse

That is the weirdest smiley. Because it really just looks like a big boob with boobs.


----------



## engingtty

Stalking you from the previous thread too!


----------



## artsiekat

That boob smiley has always creeped me out a bit! :haha:


----------



## Katy78

engingtty said:


> Stalking you from the previous thread too!

Stalk away. Feel free to join us, to :).


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, that boob smiley is terrifying. I would not be jumping this much if my boobs looked like that :haha:.


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: terrifying smiley!


----------



## LoloShells

So did anybody dress up for Halloween, or am I the only child in the group? Lol


----------



## Katy78

I didn't. Even if I wanted to, I wouldn't be able to go anywhere. I was on sick leave at the time, still recuperating from the surgery.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - If you go back to posts around Oct. 23rd or so, I put up pictures of my costume. I only went to a party that weekend, I didn't dress up on halloween night.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh thats right, I saw that, it was very cute! I was Thor :)


----------



## artsiekat

LoloShells said:


> Oh thats right, I saw that, it was very cute! I was Thor :)

Did you post pictures of this year's costume? :D


----------



## LoloShells

:rofl:

https://i42.tinypic.com/351h6oi.jpg


----------



## LoloShells

Wow that was a lot bigger than i wanted it to be, lol


----------



## LoloShells

Here is Kylee dressed as Frankie Stein from Monster High. 

https://i44.tinypic.com/1zqsjna.jpg


----------



## artsiekat

Haha, that's awesome! You look great in those bright blue tights and I can't help but notice how much you and your daughter look alike, too! Did any kids recognize your costume?


----------



## LoloShells

People tell me she's a mini me! Lol

And thank you! It was a fun easy costume. There were some adults who didn't even know who I was! Pitiful.


----------



## citymouse

I didn't dress up. I don't even remember what I did on Halloween. What day of the week was it? 

Oh, wait, I DO remember, because we went to a new restaurant and I got a root beer float. Good times!


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, you both look awesome :thumbup:. I particularly like Kylee's red eyes. They really fit into the whole image :winkwink:.

Panties scare is starting for me today. I had some dull pre-AF aches yesterday but not much so far today. But it's only 8.30 am. My boobs still ache a bit but otherwise my PMS has been very mild this cycle. Must be due to endometriosis removal.

It's Friday! I'll be a lot less nervous at home. I have too much time to think when at work :haha:.


----------



## Katy78

OK, no need to be nervous anymore. I just came back from the toilet and yes, AF started showing her ugly face. It's fine, this cycle was a long shot. Next month, right?


----------



## sadie

:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

:hugs: Katy.

Lolo, what Artsie said, as soon as I saw the first pic I thought 'WOW she looks just like her daughter in the avatar!' So true. You both looked fabulous!

Boring ol' me didn't do anything :cry:


----------



## citymouse

Sorry, Katy. But yay for milder symptoms! Less cramping is always good.


----------



## artsiekat

:hugs: Love your positive attitude, Katy. So glad the pms symptoms were better this time! Hoping to see a Christmas BFP from you!


----------



## Katy78

PMS signs were weaker but the menstrual pain is terrible. It never hurt this much. I took a pain killer an hour ago and it's better. It hurt so much I almost fainted in the afternoon. Really.
I found an article that says that can happen with the first period after the surgery.Here's the extract:

_" First Menses
Your first menstrual period after LAPEX can be extremely heavy and painful. Many women report clots and cramps worse than before surgery. This can be very frightening.
Here's what happens: There is a natural congestion of blood into areas where endometriosis was excised. This may affect the ability of the uterine muscle to contract normally. This, in turn, can result in heavy flow, clots, and cramps.
Another possibility is that the anesthetic drugs used to relax the body during surgery have long-lasting effects on the uterine muscle, with the same outcome.
Physical inactivity during the post-operative period may be a third factor leading to a change in uterine muscle responsiveness.
I am not aware of any way to prevent this, and I treat it with cautious observation and the knowledge that this has not proven to be a long term or recurring problem. Generally, only the first one or two menstrual cycles are affected."_

And here's the link (no need to read it all ):
https://www.centerforendo.com/articles/endocomingback.htm


----------



## artsiekat

So sorry you have to go through that pain, hun. Hope you can get home soon to rest and take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Ouch, Katy! At least you were able to find out that it's common and not worry too much.

This is your body getting back on the bike and getting ready to make that baby!


----------



## sadie

And your uterus is doing a true spring cleaning, to make a comfy home for a little holiday bean!


----------



## sadie

Yikes. OH today asked me my ring size..... Silly ol me did send him a picture recently of a ring that i'd want, if he was to propose.... We did say we'd get married before the baby is born, if i was to fall prego, so the time has come, maybe? People propose differently i think in the states vs italy. Coco, can u give me a clue? italians are much more conservative. Since this would be my second wedding, I wanted a non traditional ring...

Silly me sent him the photo of the third ring in this collection... Its a link from my ipad so who knows if you'll be able to open it. i also hope he attempts to speak to my old fashioned dad first.... (he doesnt really speak any english!!)

https://mobile.pomellato.it/ipad/collezioni/catalogue.cfm

If thats what I will receive is another story, but a girl can only wonder! I never even tried it on, but I like it.


----------



## B&LsMom

I finally got a period YAY lol--I step closer and my hcg was down to 9 this week!!


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Blakesmom!


----------



## Coconuts

BlakesMom, great news :happydance:

Sadie, DH didn't even know about the 'ask the FIL' tradition so if you have explicitly said, I'd like you to ask Dad's permission, he probably won't?????? :shrug: But I don't know if that's all of Italy or just my DH's wedding traditions ignorance.
I got my proposal during a walk in the park. No bended knee or big speech, just popped a ring box out of his pocket and gave it to me. Silently. He said he was too emotional to say anything. Simple and true. Just like him. Sounds like nothing but it was special to me.
That's just my DH though. He's sometimes a typical Italian and sometimes not......
Hope you get the ring you want! (The link was to the homepage so I don't know which ring in particular you fancy?)


----------



## Katy78

Feeling a lot better today, only hurts a bit now and then.

*blakesmom*, yay for AF coming :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:! NTNP around the corner :thumbup:.

*sadie*, it does look like he's going to propose. Look surprised even though you sent him a link to your favourite ring and he asked you your ring size :winkwink:. And it doesn't matter how he does it and which ring he gives you, it will be perfect :).

*Coco*, your DH's proposal brought a tear to my eye. It was romantic. That coming from a woman not interested in getting married :haha:.


----------



## LoloShells

Katy I had a particularly painful period this time too, guess my body is just going through some stuff. Hope you're feeling better! We're not close in cycles anymore :( 

I was proposed to on Valentines day. He went to get me Mcdonalds breakfast. We never get up early enough to catch it so I thought it was sweet that he rolled out of bed early for me. I stumbled all tired and bed-headed to the kitchen for my pancake breakfast and when I took of the lid, no pancakes, just a little red box. I gasped and immediately started crying, he got down on one knee and said a bunch of mushy stuff and asked me to marry him, I choked out a yes and here we are :) oh and there was an actual breakfast waiting for me too, lol. 

I had shown him a number of rings that I liked. He got something totally different but i love it still. I think it made it nicer that it was something he picked out. 

Good luck sadie, practice your surprised face!


----------



## Katy78

Good morning girls.

*Lolo*, we're not that far apart in our cycles. I'm only three days behind you and my luteal phase is only 12 days long. I'm (not) expecting AF on 15/16th December. What about you?

The pain didn't last long, only the first day. I'm already on CD 4 today. I can't believe it, time really flies. I'll be ovulating again in no time :winkwink:.


----------



## Coconuts

Hi girls. Not much going on at Coco's at the moment. I'm in No Man's Land now having completed phases Indulgence, Detox, Ferning (with no ferning :dohh: ). Thinking I'll O around Friday so just waiting for the ferns to appear sometime this week followed by a +OPK. On the verge of bonkfest already. AF was a blow at the start of this cycle but somehow this cycle is flying by! My parents arrive tomorrow for a couple of weeks so that should help the 2WW pass in the blink of an eye too! :yipee:


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - This must be a really exciting time for you! SO happy for you! :D

Blakesmom - 9 is awesome news! Now are you only testing once a month to monitor it?

I have an ultrasound this morning ladies because I starting spotting Saturday morning, so I called a scheduled one then. I've been spotting on and off all weekend, brown and some light pink. With some mild cramps, too, but if it's a miscarriage, it's taking its sweet time.

I suppose I'll have some insight today, hopefully. I'll keep you ladies updated!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Artsie :sad1: I really am hoping everything will be just fine in there.I'm sending out so many sticky vibes for you. Let us know how things went. How are you feeling, crappy and scared I'll bet. Love love love love
Ten bagillion hugs :hugs:


----------



## artsiekat

Hey, ladies! Awesome news! I saw the heartbeat, it was 106 which is lowish, but normal for my dates. Which is 6 weeks and 3 days.

The spotting is from a small bleed near the baby which my OB said is normal and should resolve itself. I'm not totally out of the miscarriage woods, but my chances have dropped quite a bit. 

I'm very excited over this great news. I have a printout of the scan, but it doesn't look like a baby yet, but I can post it later if you guys want to see it. :D

Coco - Hope you O very, very soon. And get some extra early bonks in just to be safe!


----------



## LoloShells

Sending a prayer up for you Artsie. 

Katy I suppose we are closer than I thought then :) no idea when I'll ovulate, but af should show sometime between Dec 13-16


----------



## Katy78

Artsie, fantastic news. A heartbeat :cloud9:.
Good thing I only logged on just now so I got to read the good news right after the bad one. The hematoma will go away and the baby is here to stay. Yay!
I want to see the little one!


----------



## Katy78

Lolo, yeah, we're still cycle buddies :).
BFP together in December?


----------



## LoloShells

Yes ma'am!


----------



## LoloShells

Omg what an amazing Christmas present that would be. Almost seems to good to be possible!


----------



## sadie

Yes, artsie show us the picture! Glad the appt turned out positively! 

Have fun with your parents coco! Mine never came to visit me when I lived in rome back in 2005.... Mom hates to fly and I fear she will never make it over.

All is good here. Im excited, but still so nervous. U/S on wednesday with OH, it will be his first time to see the baby. I hope and pray everything will be ok.....


----------



## ebelle

Artsie, so happy to know that little one is doing great. This is your forever baby. I am sure of it!

loloshells, you are so brave and I really wish you well in your new journey to healthy living

katy - sorry AF got you this month, but try again next cycle right?

coco - i'm in a worst boat than you, hoping you are doing better than I am and getting those bonk fests in.

AFM - This cycle has been a disaster. I wanted to meet with our donor last week to discuss the insemination plan. The dinner never happened as he was too busy. 

In the meantime, we fiddled with the plastic speculum that had arrived. Boy, that is really hard to use. I could not figure out whether my os was open or closed. It just always looked bloody (yes strangely it has some bloody mucus coming out of it TMI SORRY!) and blocked.

Saliva ferning has yielded no results, all I got was grains of "salt" No ferning whatsoever, not even in the slightest.

FF predicted my ovulation to be sometime later this week, around cd 18. Well, I got a positive opk yesterday at cd 15. Donor was stuck at work and couldn't meet us. He didn't even reply to our text messages and I had to talk to his partner to find out.

Fast forward to this morning, my temps have shot up. Looks like I ovulated yesterday and this month is a wasted cycle.

Really quite upset with this entire thing. I wish there was some easy way instead of this bullshit! I am so tired of not being able to catch the timing correctly. I just want to get pregnant already. Why must it be so hard?


----------



## ebelle

Sorry if I seem so negative and unhappy, that's because I am truly really unhappy today. I don't know what is up with my cycle and why I ovulated on cd15 when I'm meant to ovulate on cd18 and on top of that, donor still has not replied so even if I wanted to do an insemination today, I couldn't!


----------



## B&LsMom

SO SO SORRY ebelle--I can't remember if I know much about your donor--is he a personal friend or what is his story--he needs to know his importance in timing and inconvenient lack of availability is not making things easy...

Yay Artsie on seeing the heartbeat--please post your scan pic(s) ASAP so we can all oooh and awe over your little kitten--Great News!!

Lolo and Katy I'm right between you too--obviously not able to try JUST yet, but totally wishing I could be wishing for a Christmas BFP with you ladies!!


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, I'm so sorry you're not able to get the sperm as easily as we are. We always go on about bonkfest and you are having such difficulties arranging things with the donor. :hugs:
Maybe your high temperature is a fluke? Maybe you still haven't ovulated. That usually happens a couple of days after the positive O test. Keep trying to get in touch with the donor. Is there a chance of using another one? Probably not on such short notice, huh?
I hope things turn out well for you. FX'ed.


----------



## Katy78

*blakesmom*, you'll be back TTC in no time, you'll see.

Time sure flies. It looks like my AF is gone. Nothing since yesterday afternoon. It usually goes away for a bit around CD 4, but I don't think this is the case. It feels different. I hope I'm able to BD today as it's my OH's birthday. We're probably going out for a late lunch and having something to drink in the evening at home.

And who knows - maybe I will ovulate early this cycle and December will be a magical month for me. We'll see. A girl can hope...


----------



## LoloShells

Af tapered off early for me too Katy. Today (Monday) should have been last day but ended by Saturday night. Going to start temping again in the morning.


----------



## Katy78

AF is still around after all. Only a bit but no BD for me tonight. 
Well, I guess we'll have to catch up in a day or two. We'll survive :winkwink:.


----------



## sadie

Ebelle i am so sorry for what youre going through and never ever apologize. We all know how frustrating ttc can be and we know exactly how you feel. It really can be so upsetting. keep us posted as to whether or not you get to see donor today. :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

:yipee: *Artsie*, Few, that must have been such a weight lifted when you saw / heard the heartbeat. I read once there's a heartbeat the m/c risk drops a lot. Sending so much love and baby vibes your way. Post the pic!!!

*Sadie*, first time for OH to see the baby! That's so exciting!!!!!! How are you feeling at the moment? :sick: / :thumbup:

*Katy*, I can't believe your AF has buggered off already! Storming through the cycle towards your BFP.

*Ebelle*, my lovely friend. What can I say. Uffff. I'm so sorry the cycle was wasted. What a major pain in the butt. Do you think you could get two donors on the go so if one is busy the other one may not be? Or you can inseminate every other day from CD10 alternating so each donor only has to do it three times. :spermy: three days rest :spermy: three days rest :spermy: thanks very much. The other guys does the 2nd day of each rest period and you get 6 inseminations every other day from day 10 - 20. Total coverage!!!!!!!!! For example: Purple is donor#1, green is donor#2 and bold is insemination for you!!!!
You know when AF hits when CD10 will be so you can book it all in advance.

*CD10* CD11 *CD12* CD13 *CD14* CD15 *CD16* CD17 *CD18* CD19 *CD20*


----------



## LoloShells

The frustration is completely understandable ebelle. I'm sure there was a process in choosing your donor, as well as for him to agree to be one, so im sure its not as easy as calling up another friend to come help out and that sucks :( Hang in there. Maybe a convo with donor explaining his importance, and the importance of timing might help. Men are often clueless. My best friends husband asks me a few times a month if I'm pregnant, he really doesn't understand that there's like 3 days out of the month when it can happen.


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle - :hugs::hugs: I can't imagine how frustrating this must be for you. Know you can vent to us whenever you want. 

I feel if he's going to blow you off and not respond he should say so, maybe even, "So sorry, really busy this time, maybe we can take a break this cycle?" I know that would be awful news, but atleast you wouldn't have had your hopes up then have them blown by his lack of communication.

Hoping Katy is right and your high temp is a fluke and you ovulate in a couple of days instead.

I'll try to get you the pictures of my tiny bean today. With the yolk sac right next to it, I think it looks like a jetson's car!


----------



## artsiekat

:D
 



Attached Files:







week6.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LoloShells

Ahhh yay! 

So jealous, I want one of those!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: Jetson's car. It does!!!! So happy for you Artsie. :happydance:


----------



## sadie

So cute, Artsie!!! Congratulations!! xoxoxox

and Ebelle, I LOVE Coco's idea. Any chance his partner can be donor #2? :)

Also, I imagine that dono must have had a really stressful day. I'm sorry it f$%#ed up your plans. I'm hoping that the cfrazy temp spike was just a fluke. Did you sleep well last night or were you tossing and turning from the stress??


----------



## Katy78

Beautiful *artsiekitten*. :cloud9:
I want one of those too.


----------



## artsiekat

Thanks, ladies! I hope you all get your own soon, too!

The spotting has really tapered off today after some heavier dark brown spotting yesterday. But I'm suffering from almost constant queasiness and mild cramps for the last few days. The cramps scare me, but they aren't like period cramps or very painful, just uncomfortable. I'm blaming it on the stretching uterus and taking it as a good sign.


----------



## LoloShells

Best friend from high school is pregnant :dohh:


----------



## sadie

One by one we all shall be.


----------



## B&LsMom

Did I announce my sister in law announced her pregnancy last week. :shrug: Her daughter will turn two 10 days before her July due date :dohh: Life is so unfair to me right now!


----------



## LoloShells

I hear ya sister.


----------



## artsiekat

lolo and blakesmom - :hugs::hugs:

So this evening I started gushing bright red blood, no clots, same cramps as usual. It tapered down after an hour or so and now it's pretty light, but still bright red. Same mild cramps/pressure and no clots, still. Very strange. I'll probably call my OB in the morning.

Hubby's family is coming tomorrow for thanksgiving, so I'll be going crazy trying to not freak out while hosting thanksgiving. They don't know about the pregnancy yet, but I figure we'll tell them about it and all the issues so they'll understand why I'm constantly trying to put my feet up! Wish this pregnancy could just be uncomplicated.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone who celebrates!


----------



## LoloShells

Rest as much as possible Artsie


----------



## B&LsMom

I say feet up the WHOLE TIME--let hubby make the meal under your instructions!! I got put on bedrest with my pregnancy with Blake the day before Thanksgiving but still made a frozen pea salad and a green bean casserole on Thanksgiving day--our guys need to be better helpers--having a baby is hard work. Please due call the OB just to make sure they document the bleeding, sounds like since they saw the cause for the bleeding and baby looked great that its all going to be fine--scary tho I'm sure, so please relax as much as possible...


----------



## Katy78

My thoughts are with you, *artsie* :hugs:.


----------



## Katy78

We had a nice afternoon/evening yesterday. We went out for lunch (chinese), we cuddled in the evening and we were able to BD as my period decided to stop after all :happydance:.
Phase one is finished now, waiting to O now. I hope it's a short wait.


----------



## Coconuts

Great news Katy, this cycle is flying.

Artsie, scary stuff but I agree with the others. Put your feet up, let DH do the running around and try not to worry. Like (can't remember who on another page) said, you know where the bleeding is coming from to try to just remember that little kitten is happy in there. 
:hugs:


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - Sounds like a lovely date!

No bleeding overnight, woke up to brown spotting again and the usual lower back ache. I'll take that as a good sign.

Hubby already offered to cook thanksgiving dinner. He's so sweet. I'll probably do a couple of dishes today and let him do the turkey, boxed stuffing and gravy tomorrow. Should work out, I think.

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies, hope you are all doing well.


----------



## sadie

Rest and take good care of yourself, Artsie. Sounds like you have a wonderful husband! Sit down while preparing your dishes. 

Katy, glad you had a great time yesterday!!

Happy Thanksgiving, American Girls!

Happy Wednesday gals across the sea!

xoxo





I had a good u/s today... 164 bpm, wiggling around.


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Sadie! Glad your scan went well.

Artsie, my rule is to take it easier than I think is even necessary. If I'm tired or worn out or feeling off, I just plant myself on the couch and rest. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Finally done with prep work for tomorrow, can finally lay on the couch. Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving


----------



## LoloShells

Ps. Tomorrow is going to be extremely hard for me :( all that good food, and I have to try and control myself.


----------



## Katy78

Happy to hear about your scan, *sadie* :).

Happy Thanksgiving, American girls. 

*Lolo*, just try to be be strong. I'm sure people closest to you will support you, especially your husband. Lean on him.


----------



## Katy78

Back from my post op check-up. Stitches are healing nicely, we also had a little chat about the op and the future. 
My GYN confirmed that endo was most likely the reason for not getting pregnant yet. The endometrioma wasn't big, but it was affecting the surrounding tissue and the ovary was immobile as a result. 
She gave me 6 months and if I'm not pregnant in that time, I have to go back for follow-up diagnostics/infertility treatment.
I'm hoping to get pregnant before then.


----------



## Coconuts

Sadie, love the new photo :hugs: So cute!

Katy, great news! Hope it's soon! xxx


----------



## Katy78

Yes, I noticed how *sadie*'s baby has grown, too :happydance:.
Awesome.


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy--great news--6 months is plenty of time to get a BFP before needing to look into other options!!


----------



## LoloShells

Time to make cookies! Can I just say, that i have a wonderful husband? I'm the type that always forgets something from the market, and don't realize it until I'm in the middle of cooking. This man will run to the store for me every single time, happily and without complaint. (This happens at least once a week) Love that guy! I think if I ever get pg he will be happy to run out for midnight cravings, lol.


----------



## LoloShells

Fingers crossed for you Katy!


----------



## citymouse

Hey, quiet ladies! How's everyone doing?


----------



## artsiekat

Hey, I'm doing well! Still spotting, passed a couple of brown clots last night, called OB again this morning and she still seems unconcerned about them and keeping my appt. for Dec. 16th unless my bleeding gets worse.

Katy - So glad they think they know why you weren't getting pregnant. Hope you get your BFP super fast now!

Hubby's family has been here for Thanksgiving and it's been really hard on me as I've had morning sickness almost all day as well as being extremely exhausted. But they are being extremely understanding about it. 

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## citymouse

Artsie, glad to hear your family is being understanding. I don't give mine a choice, LOL.

I wonder if some of the clotting, etc., might be related to your previous mc. Either way, I'm glad the doctor's not worried! :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Artsie, I agree with city! How is everything today? How are you feeling?

I am still constantly exhausted and always want to nap....


----------



## Coconuts

*Artsie*, so glad the Doc isn't concerned, must give you some peace of mind at least. Must be a bit disconcerting to see it though. Don't worry, this little kitten wants to be here! :hugs:

AFM, think today is O day. Temps took a dive and the OPK is lighter than yesterday. Waiting on the temps tomorrow etc to confirm. Off to continue the bonkfest that began yesterday :winkwink:


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - Hope O day is today, get busy! :

I'm doing less well today. Last night I had another bright red gush and decided to check the toilet this time as my OB told me to keep any tissue for her and sure enough I found a huge liver looking this about half the size of my palm down there. The blood really lightened up after that and I didn't have much cramps, so I took that as a good sign.

This morning, I had another gush with an even bigger liver looking clot. I'm think the other time I had a gush it must have pushed out one of these, too. 

No idea what they are, but I'm not in any pain, so I'm saving them and calling my OB first thing in the morning.

On top of that, my right eye is starting to hurt, this has happened a few times before and it's always a scratch on my cornea and the doctor gives me some antibiotics and it goes away. I went to the Uni's 24 hour health care place and the nurse told me they didn't have a doctor in, so I would have to go to the ER, but most people she sees with this are bouncing around in pain. Irritated by that comment, I disallowed hubby to take me to the ER. I do have some eye drops from last time I had this problem and hubby's nurse mother said it was okay to use them after she inspected them. So hubby and I are contemplating using the drops.

Love how everything seems to happen at once.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Artsie, I hope everything is okay with the kitten!

And that sucks about your eye. Hope you get comfortable soon!


----------



## Katy78

*artsie*, wishing all the best to you and your kitten.

Coco, congrats on O day. Happy BD'ing. 

I'm back from my brother's wedding. It was nice enough. Lots of food, alcohol and good company. And they went through with it :winkwink:.
I'm starting to use OPKs in two days. I hope O comes soon.


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks for the well wishing with O. Had a little temp dip this morning so I'm feeling pretty confident it was today. We got the BD's in the right place and will be doing one more for luck tomorrow (I hope) just in case. Hoping to see a nice temp rise to set me on the road to up up and away.

Katy, glad you had a great time at the wedding. Did you feel weird not being the bestman or were you glad you said no in the end. Did I remember the details correctly?

Artsie! Crickey girl, you sound so calm and collected. Stressing won't help though. Must be really hard not to let your mind get carried away. Stay as positive as you can :hugs: I hope the eye thing clears up too. 
I hope you get some good news from your OB in the morning.
Thinking of you hun :flower:


----------



## sadie

I have everything crossed for all of you... Coco, Artsie, and Katy.... even my legs!!! 

OH just left to go home to Italy and we didnt bd once! It freaks him out! He also thinks that the IUI had nothing to do with me being pregnant. Oh, so old fashioned, but he does have some great qualities....

OK, i will be stalking all of you!! :dust:


----------



## sadie

Oh... No engagement ring, but i did get a beautiful ring from italy. And we decided we will get married in april and then again in Italy. Its allll good!


----------



## Coconuts

I'd take two weddings and a pretty ring from Italy over an engagement ring anyday. Just throw the new ring on your wedding ring finger and hey presto... Engaged to me married. :haha:

Congrats on setting a date (ish) :yipee:


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, it really doesn't matter, *sadie*. You still got a ring, right? :winkwink:
And he loves you and you're expecting a child. Lucky woman :). Two weddings? That should hold for at least 50 years, if not more (if you live to be over 100 years old :winkwink:).

*Artsie*, how are you doing?

*Coco*, I felt fine not being the bestman. All I had to do was get there, stand a bit, eat and drink :haha:.


----------



## artsiekat

Hi ladies! Don't have much time to post, but just wanted to update you guys.

Baby is still hanging in there measuring 7 weeks and 2 days with a heartbeat of 132. I have a 7cm subchrionic hematoma, which is quite large and could pose a danger for the baby. Please send the little peanut some good thoughts for me and hopefully we'll get through the bleed and it will heal.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Healthy kitten vibes coming your way!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Artsiekat am thinking of you and little one hun xx

My ultrasound did not go as well as I hoped it would.

Firstly, tech is not allowed to write down sex of baby as its not 100%, so we had to decide there and then on whether we found out. Fiance did relent though and let me, good job with how the rest of the morning went.

Secondly, baby is doing very well, however I have a posterior placenta previa totally covering cervix and am now not allowed penetrive sex, 10 days before my wedding and honeymoon.

I was convinced it was going to be a girl, however it turns out we are team blue and its a Boy. Fiance was thrilled at this until we saw consultant and learnt about the placenta, I am still yet to explain this to him properly.

The only good news is that fiance is not carrying giantism gene, it is an unidentified gene that we do not need to worry about until baby is about 17/18 years old. Our boy could still get Acromegaly or Prolactinoma pituitary gland tumours, he will be screened for early detection which is usually curative.

Here is the little man

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/cea2f356.jpg


----------



## citymouse

OMG, Twilliams! You guys will just have to have a second honeymoon after the baby is born!

Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## B&LsMom

Yay team Blue twilliams--And I'm totally just learning your name is Tina via the name on the ultrasound pic---I'm a Tina also!! 


Artsie---Lots of thoughts, prayers, and good vibes heading your way!!!


----------



## Katy78

*artsie* - lots and lots of positive vibes sending your way. Your little bean is a fighter, you'll see. Nasty hematoma will go away and as for the little one - you'll beg her/him to come out around your due date :winkwink:.
Just take it easy (as much as possible) and let your hubby take care of you.

*twilliamssbt*, wow. I'm so happy for you. That's a great-looking baby. And it's a boy. Congratulations. And his father doesn't have the giantism gene :).
Your wedding is getting closer. Are you nervous? Too bad you can't have penetrative sex for a while, but you'll both survive. There are other ways :winkwink:. And you'll catch up after your miracle is born.

AFM, O is coming my way, looks like it's going to happen sooner than in the last two cycles. :thumbup:
I'm starting to feel twinges in my ovaries and my bbs are twingling. That happens a few days before O. Using the first OPK today. I'm expecting to O sometime at the end of the week.


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie, great news that little one is sitting tight. Sending ooodles of positive ness to you and little kitten that the haematoma will go away and you and kitten can get on with the pregnancy in peace.

BTWilliams, beautiful pic! and a boy, that's wonderful! I think I'd like team blue though honestly don't care. Great news about soon to be DH's genes. That must be a relief. Sorry to hear about the placenta previa. I've heard that the uterus grows faster at the bottom I think so as everything grows sometimes this can bring the placenta up and out of the way. Did the doc say anything about that? You're booked in for a c/s aren't you? So that doesn't change your birth plans. But no :sex: around wedding and honeymoon really sucks!!!! I'm so sorry. You'll be able to make up for it soon enough though :winkwink: Are there risks to the baby with this placenta privia thing???


----------



## twilliamssbt

Blakesmum, I thought I had mentioned my name was Tina, must have been another thread.

Katy, yes am getting nervous now, the wedding guests flew out to Jamaica yesterday.

Coconuts, yes there are risks for both me and baby. Because the placenta is a posterior completely covering cervical OS its unlikely to move out of the way.

From 28 weeks if I have not had any spotting as I havnt up to now, I could suddenly gush blood and haemorrhage which will result in Emergancy c section. I won't be allowed more than 30 minutes away from a hospital and will not be able to be left alone for a minute. Baby could end up in NICU and I could end up with blood transfusions. Only consultants will be allowed to be performing c section etc etc. If they can stop bleeding, they will hold off on c section and give me the steroid injections for babies lungs incase he does come early. 

I was expecting bed rest because of my back in third trimester, but could spend most of it either in hospital or in and out.

I am going to have to transfer my care from lancashire to wolverhampton where I have family else I would be on moors where an ambulance takes 35 minutes to reach me and alone most days, in wolverhampton I can stay with in laws and be less than 10 minutes from hospital and with someone all the time. Will do this when we get back from the wedding.


----------



## Katy78

It will be worth it all in the end :).


----------



## Coconuts

Yikes. Looks like you have it all arranges and will have close by should you need. It here's hoping you don't!!!!
When you you fly out????? So exciting! *dum dum da duuuuuuuuuuum*


----------



## sadie

*Twilliams *and *Blakesmom*, I'm a Trina! That's close enough! I'm joining your club!

*Twilliams*, I'm happy that wedding day is almost here! Have an amazing time. I always wanted to get married on a beach! We will be anxiously waiting to see photos!!
I wasn't able to see your scan photo today. Perhaps you took it down. Good news about the gene, but I'm sorry you have to be under the microscope from 28 weeks on (if I understood correctly). You know what you need to do and you have it all under control! big HUG!!

*Artsie*, hang in there and take it easy. If I am correct, you're not working, right?? ....which would be a very good thing so you can relax and keep your feet up (if thats what is recommended!!) How does our bodies create one of those?

I have my NT scan on Thursday. I will send an update as soon as I have information. 

*Coco*, your chart looks good. Bonking at the right times.... you have those bases covered! (do you know that phrase? It comes from baseball!)

*Katy*, can't wait to hear about your bonkfest! Make it extra fun!!! Same to you *Bmom *as you are about to O as well!!


*City!* I am at half of what your are! Remember these days???? Exhausted constantly??


----------



## Coconuts

Sadie, :saywhat: you're not Sadie but Trina? Well there you go. Why did you choose Sadie as your username? Is that the name of the dog you used to have as your avatar?
We all use 'cover all your bases / get those bases covered' as well :winkwink:


----------



## twilliamssbt

sadie I have not taken it down no, perhaps a glitch and you can see it later, if not will message you with photo x


----------



## LoloShells

Artsie, I hope that bleeding stops and kitty stays safe. Praying for you.

Twilliams, wow! A sweet, healthy baby boy, Congrats! Sorry to hear about the complications, and the interference of your honeymoon. Looks like you'll have to get creative ;)

Afm- looks like I missed the bonking window. I don't know what i was thinking. I think I just got distracted. Oh well! Will try tonight for the heck of it.


----------



## Katy78

Are you sure you missed your window, *Lolo*? Judging from your BBT chart? Your temp has gone up :(.

*sadie*, bonkfest's already begun :winkwink:.
Used my first OPK today. Very white. But that's fine. It's coming, I can feel it. Last month I felt it a week before it actually happened. And all the OPKs were white but the last two. Still expecting to O at the end of the week.


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah im basing off my temp, and my general crampiness today. It sucks cuz I was totally 'in the mood' yesterday, but it just fell by the wayside between kys homework, husbands homework, dinner etc. and I conked out early on accident.


----------



## sadie

TWilliams, I will look when I get home!

Coco, I think I once signed one of my pm notes to you as Trina, when I wrote you about Italy!! Sadie was a dog, but not the brown one you have seen.... Brown dog is named JOY!


----------



## sadie

Lolo... BONK AWAY ANYWAY! A bunch of us swear that cramp day is the day to catch the egg!! It takes time for the eggy to travel the tubie!


----------



## LoloShells

I will jump Dh when he gets home. But he has school tonight and wont be home till 8:30 :(


----------



## artsiekat

twilliams - Yay for a boy! So sorry to hear about your placenta, I hope it causes you very little problems. Is there any chance at all for a vaginal birth with it covering the cervix like that? Glad to hear hubby doesn't have the gene, too.

Sadie - That's right, I don't work so I'm trying to rest as much as possible. I don't think they know what causes a hematoma always. I guess it's at least comforting to know what's causing the bleeding and that it might not hurt the baby at all.

Lolo - Get a bonk in tonight, maybe you'll still catch the eggy! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers ladies. I've got a nasty cold right now, so guess that's helping me stay on bedrest. Hope that it goes away soon, I hate being sick. I haven't taken any medicine for it, but my OB says I can take robitussin, so I might break down and take some tonight. I'm getting really bored with all this resting, though! Still spotting, of course.

I'm attaching my scan pic for you ladies. :)
 



Attached Files:







week7day2.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## twilliamssbt

Artsiekat am having to have a c section anyway due to concerns about my back and leg, because my problems stem from sacro iliac and facet joints getting baby past those is a huge problem.

its unlikely a completr posterior praevia will move out of the way, if they a marginal or anterior its common for them move as the uterus stretches around the bottom part in late 2nd and third trimesters. with complete, it could move to marginal and some people may be able to deliver vaginally if thats the case, but risk of haemorrhage is high and then you would need to go to theatre anyway.

I think with the combination of back and placenta, they won't even let me try, far too risky for both baby and me.


----------



## Coconuts

sadie said:


> Coco, I think I once signed one of my pm notes to you as Trina, when I wrote you about Italy!! Sadie was a dog, but not the brown one you have seen.... Brown dog is named JOY!

:dohh: shows how much I pay attention. Maybe I did notice but then got so used to seeing and typing Sadie I just forgot??!?!? Total air head!


----------



## B&LsMom

sadie said:


> *Twilliams *and *Blakesmom*, I'm a Trina! That's close enough! I'm joining your club!
> 
> *Twilliams*, I'm happy that wedding day is almost here! Have an amazing time. I always wanted to get married on a beach! We will be anxiously waiting to see photos!!
> I wasn't able to see your scan photo today. Perhaps you took it down. Good news about the gene, but I'm sorry you have to be under the microscope from 28 weeks on (if I understood correctly). You know what you need to do and you have it all under control! big HUG!!
> 
> *Artsie*, hang in there and take it easy. If I am correct, you're not working, right?? ....which would be a very good thing so you can relax and keep your feet up (if thats what is recommended!!) How does our bodies create one of those?
> 
> I have my NT scan on Thursday. I will send an update as soon as I have information.
> 
> *Coco*, your chart looks good. Bonking at the right times.... you have those bases covered! (do you know that phrase? It comes from baseball!)
> 
> *Katy*, can't wait to hear about your bonkfest! Make it extra fun!!! Same to you *Bmom *as you are about to O as well!!
> 
> 
> *City!* I am at half of what your are! Remember these days???? Exhausted constantly??

Still haven't reach zero on my levels but when I call tomorrow if I get a "negative" I might be able to sneak in a celebratory unprotected bonkfest right around the big Ov day hehehe--just started temping for the first time ever, but probably wont bust out the OPK's until next cycle...


----------



## LoloShells

Just got back from buying a crap load of lumber. Making Kylee a loft bed for Christmas!


----------



## sadie

Thats so nice of you! I prefer to assemble stuff, like furniture from Ikea!


----------



## LoloShells

Making it myself saves my wallet :) it was $82 for all my supplies. It will look something like this (but hers will have a ladder rather than stairs):
 



Attached Files:







Stella%20Full%20Loft%20new.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, maybe your egg will live long enough for the spermies to reach. And did you manage to BD in the 5 days before O? Spermies can live up to 5 days.
You'll be making a loft bed all by yourself??? Wow, you really are crafty on top of being artistic. We're expecting to see the photos when it's done of course. :winkwink:

Now I know most of your names :). Mine is Katja by the way.

Thank you for the scan, *artsie* :).


----------



## Coconuts

Woah Lolo, mega cute! What a project.
I bought a load of lumbar and some power tools in August to make us a shoe cupboard. DH is still waiting for it :blush:


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - That's going to be adorable. Definitely post pictures, can't wait to see how you make it. I'm always interested in making my own furniture, too.

Blakesmom - Crossing my finger that your levels are negative very, very soon, hun!

twilliams - Hope you have no other complications and the c-section goes smoothly! Sounds like you have a lot of support.

I still have this damn, nasty cold and it's making me super cranky! I think I'll just be happy when 2011 is over with. Seriously.


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks ladies! I will of course post pictures when I'm done :) I might let DH help a little. He seemed bummed when i told him i planned to get it started on Friday (while he's at work). But really, I drew out the plans, I priced all the supplies, and i went to the store and had all the wood cut down, so I don't feel that bad continuing on my own :)

My name is Loren, middle name Michelle. Dad nick named me LoloShells as a baby, and it stuck. Friends call me Lolo though.


----------



## LoloShells

Ps- where's Ebelle?


----------



## artsiekat

LoloShells said:


> Ps- where's Ebelle?

I've been wondering that as well. Hope she's doing okay.


----------



## Coconuts

MIA. I think she was bummed about missing this months egg so is just getting on with RL :shrug:
I miss her.


----------



## Katy78

I miss her, too.


----------



## Katy78

I know December isn't till tomorrow, but I changed the thread title already anyway. So we're December 2011 buns :happydance:.
I hope December is kind to us all.

Today's OPK was a bit less negative, I could actually see the line. Slowly getting there.

*Lolo* - we all seem to be calling you just that. Guess that makes us your friends :).


----------



## LoloShells

Indeed :)


----------



## Coconuts

Haha, I thought that too. Katy, just noticed the name change as I was looking at my Subscription list. makes me sad to see another one roll round though. I joined when it was September buns I think :dohh: maybe even August??!?!?!! Here's hoping some of us can bring some more BFPs to the thread. Last month was a little on the light side!


----------



## citymouse

Let's go, buns! You can doooooo eeeeet! 

:dust: Holiday dust for all! :dust:


----------



## B&LsMom

I only went from 9 to 7---goal is Under 3 : ( 
I'm on monthly blood draws now but might request to go mid-Dec just so I can see it drop.

This was the name when I joined : "CD1 around 21 June - join us :)" -----We weren't even buns yet LOL and I remember I was CD1 on 25 June...


----------



## sadie

I like how we are still 'together'. :hug:


----------



## artsiekat

:hugs: I was on CD1 on June 21st, that was the title when I joined the thread, too.


----------



## citymouse

Me, too! CD1 was June 21. So my baby is the exact age of the thread.


----------



## B&LsMom

Awe man 23 weeks & 1 day (ok I was 4 days later, lol) of trying with this thread---LETS GO DECEMBER BUNS!!!!------------------SHOW US SOME MORE BFP's!!!


----------



## Katy78

I know, one more month is behind us. But a new month means a new beginning for me. And we've had quite a few BFPs already :thumbup:.
And for those of us who are still waiting - no use looking back. We are beginning afresh, our BFPs are waiting for us. Yay for December!

My CD1 was on 21 June, too. Well, actually AF came on 20 June. Time flies.


----------



## LoloShells

I was cd 1 on jun 21 too :( how depressing. It's been close to half a year in this thread!


----------



## LoloShells

Anyone know where I go to change my heading in FF? Mine still says hoping for September bean


----------



## twilliamssbt

blakesmom said:


> This was the name when I joined : "CD1 around 21 June - join us :)" -----We weren't even buns yet LOL and I remember I was CD1 on 25 June...

it was the name when i joined too.

although I got BFP on 9th August.

I have a feeling there will be more BFP's very soon :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

I just gave a peek back. I joined on june 26 and Coco, you joined on june 24. 

Scared crap for my NT scan at 10 am. If I dont have something to worry about, I'm not happy it seems. I will be back to let you know whats up.

xo

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Coconuts

Woah!!!!!! Really???????????????????
I didn't think I'd been that long. Maybe I just forgot the original name and only remember it as September Buns. Memory's a slippery thing.
It seems I was CD1 on the 19th June on my very first TTC cycle! Got married two weeks later and dropped the egg in Paris on honeymoon.
Still here. Cycle 5, hoping for the big one.
Love you ladies.


----------



## Katy78

Good luck, *sadie*. Let us know how it goes :).


----------



## artsiekat

Good luck, Sadie!


----------



## sadie

Thanks! 

The scan went well. Dr said the number was good, whatever that means. Now i am waiting to give blood so that can calculate my risk for abnormalities. 

Who knows..... 

xo


----------



## Coconuts

A good number is a good number. :yipee: *breathes a sign of relief*


----------



## sadie

Yes! I was 1.80mm and it seems perfect for this stage of the game....

How is everyone feeling? I swear I felt my implantation at 6dpo.....

Artsie, how are things?


----------



## Katy78

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Good number means there's little chance of abnormalities, *sadie* :). Great news.

Today's OPK is nearly positive :). O is close by :thumbup:.


----------



## LoloShells

Got dotted cross hairs today. 3 dpo.


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - So glad to hear you have good numbers. I think your baby will be perfect. :)

I'm doing a lot better, still have a cold, but barely spotting. If I weren't looking for it, I probably wouldn't notice it. Here's hoping that means it's healing and I won't bleed anymore.

Lolo - Peeked at your chart and you're definitely still in for this month, hun. Good luck!

Katy - Whoohoo! Really hoping this is your month.


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks :) didn't see any ewcm this time :( got what I call "snail trail" but i don't know if that counts.


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, me too!!!! Except I thought I was 3DPO yesterday too :dohh: Groundhog day here. FF put O two days after my +OPK. I guess the first rise wasn't enough for FF :shrug: Either way Lolo, we're 2WW buddies. Have you thought about when you might test or are you just waiting it out????
I'm going for next Saturday. 12 DPO although it could be 13DPO? If AF doesn't come it doesn't matter but if AF has to show up then I decide which day to pick for O depending on which makes me feel better about my LP. Hoping it's a moot point.
Even DH is feeling hopeful this month. I think he thought I'd be all 'babied up' by now. 

One good thing came out of FF chosed O day. I get a HIGH score on my BD timing!!!!! that's a first!


----------



## LoloShells

I've never gotten a high! Maybe that's part of my problem. FF says test day is Dec 13 th. 

I know it sounds gross but do you ladies think that a snail trail counts as ewcm? It wasn't on my underwear, but when I wiped it was what I would call shiney, like a snail trail.


----------



## B&LsMom

oooo---I want crosshairs---Since I had 3 cycles in FF before I got my July BFP--its making my FF chart really weird--should I delete my prior months??--it has almost a week worth of possible fertile days and then 4 different possible AF start days...???? Haven't put in this mornings temp yet...


----------



## sadie

Hmmm, dont know how to help there, BMOM.

lolo, it might not be the best case scenario, but its better then no trail.

Coco, HIGH was my bfp month.... The one and only high i ever had.

Artsie,glad ur feeling better and it sounds like youre almost all healed in there!! Great stuff!!

katy, get busy!!

twilliams, have u left yet?? Have fun!!

city, how are the movements coming along?


----------



## citymouse

Lolo and coco, good luck this 2ww! Fx'd for you! 

Lolo, as to the snail's trail, I'd imagine that something is definitely better than nothing. All you really need is enough liquid to get the spermies safely through the big mean vajayjay. 

Sadie, movements are good! She's been quiet today, just a bump here and there. Did I mention how the other night I ate apple pie and she went crazy? It's funny because I don't really even like apple pie. People just kept saying it was good and I should try it. Turns out baby LOVES apple pie, LOL.

Super windy where I am. As DH is out of town, the dog and I are sleeping in the guest room, which doesn't have windows for trees to potentially come crashing through!


----------



## sadie

YUM!


----------



## citymouse

Sad for her because Mommy doesn't like it enough to eat more. Although I will drink apple juice, which also sets her going. We have an apple addict!


----------



## LoloShells

Blakesmom, did you happen to enter a miscarriage in your chart? If not, go back to that day and add it under the specifics tab, see if that helps.

The wind is driving me crazy citymouse. Keep waiting for our canopy in the back yard to be ripped away.


----------



## Katy78

Good morning girls.
Another Friday :happydance:. I'm working extra hours today but at least that means I won't have to come over the weekend.

*Lolo*, congrats on the crosshairs and 3 DPO. You have a new cycle buddy instead of me, *Coco*. But I'm not far behind you two. Looking at my OPK a few min later, the second line was practically as dark as the control one and judging from my abundant EWCM for the past two days and the fact that My LH levels went from zero to a lot in two days, I'm going to Say O day is tomorrow.

*Coco*, OPKs are usually positive about two days before O, that's when LH peaks. That triggers O a couple of days later. So I'd say FF is correct. Good luck, you're close now.

*blakesmom*, I don't have an idea about FF (except that I've somehow learned to read it, looking at your charts here), so I can't help you there. I hope you sort it out.

*city*, looks like your little bundle of joy is going to be a handful. Already rebelling against her mother, demanding apple pie even though you don't want it :haha:. 

*artsie*, happy to hear that spotting is going down. Too bad about your cold but you'll get past that and will be able to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy better.


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, I think snail trail is a good sign. :thumbup:

BMom, FF gives me 7 days of fertile period and 4 AF days :shrug: My cycle are just changeable and my longest and shortest are really long and short so that throws things off a bit. I usually just look at my averages and go on that. I'd leave it as it is. 

AFM, I just couldn't help it. I've gone and done manual override. :dohh: I know you're probably right Katy but FF has given me solid crosshairs before on OPK day but also the day after. 2 days after would be a first for me. The shape of the rise is the clincher for me. CD25 has a substantial rise bring temps to the top of the pre - O range then the next day an equal rise of the same again. I can't imaging getting that rise BEFORE eggy was out :wacko: So ok, I'm overanalysing but it just feels right! The good news is my BD timing is still a high on either O day :yipee: I don't really matter in the great scheme of things but could potentially make me feel better about my LP.


----------



## Coconuts

OK, just gone back to FF and put is back to FF advanced interpretation but changed the first temp rise but just almost the smallest about possible. The second smallest amount possible acrually. 0.02 of a degree and FF now agrees with me!!!!!!!! What 0.02 of a degree between friends??!!! :smug:


----------



## Katy78

Hehe, that's fine. *Coco*. What matters most is that there's a little bean to be developing inside you right now, right? :) Doesn't matter when exactly O happened.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Sadie no we have not left yet.

We travel to London on Wednesday where we staying at Ramada Plaza hotel, then the car will be taken by valet car parking company so that they can bring to airport for us on our return. We fly on Thursday from Gatwick.

This week has been so busy, I have had to liase with Sandals for the wedding extras and pay for them, HSBC bank decided to do a random security check on that transaction and declined it, even though I paid in the exact amount of Money on Monday. Eventually got it sorted and told them in no uncertain terms I will be using card in Jamaica from 8th to 23rd December and they had damn well better not decline it again. Took me 2 days because I had to keep waiting for sandals Jamaica or London office to ring me back.

HSBC travel insurance are bloody good though, rang them to do medical declarations, only change is that im pregnant and apparently that is automatically covered and so is anything to do with the pregnancy, so that is really good.

I then tried on all my holiday clothes, negative, I could only get one skirt to look at me even with a bump band, so had to shop online for some skirts and only 2/4 bikinis would look at my knockers, so had to order another of those too, that should all come today. Ironing almost done, got a few loads of washing to do over weekend.

Also made beauty salon appointments for Tuesday, getting my Gel Nail extensions put back on, getting eye brows waxed, nail varnish on toes, cause sorry, I just cannot reach the damn things and a bikini wax, navigating the bump to get anywhere near that is nigh on impossible and it will not be spilling out of my bikini on the beach, I still have standards. :haha:

Then I go for a fake tan cause the guests at wedding went to Jamaica on Monday this week, and they will be tanned, I will not look pale in comparison, I am after all the bride :haha:

Getting there now though :thumbup:


----------



## Katy78

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeeek Katy - button it! :winkwink: Just thinking about it gets me all jittery and excited. I'm trying to just focus on testing next Saturday and ignoring all the could be's. They drive me mad and add to the disappointment. Getting to O was pretty stress free this month so I'm really trying hard to just put it all to the back of my mind. Ok, BnB doesn't really help. I'm just trying to tick off the days as if they were pre-O days. Thinking about actually being pregnant makes my heart want to explode. Argh. Must get off BnB and do something else.

Later ladies. I'll be back when I'm more zen.


----------



## Coconuts

But before I go, just realized there was another page of posts. :dohh:

BTWilliams, it's getting so close. You're going to feel like a million dollars! I'm excited for you. Wow. :wedding:


----------



## LoloShells

I wanna see bump pictures darn it! All you preggos should share so i can live vicariously.


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> Lolo, I think snail trail is a good sign. :thumbup:
> 
> BMom, FF gives me 7 days of fertile period and 4 AF days :shrug: My cycle are just changeable and my longest and shortest are really long and short so that throws things off a bit. I usually just look at my averages and go on that. I'd leave it as it is.
> 
> AFM, I just couldn't help it. I've gone and done manual override. :dohh: I know you're probably right Katy but FF has given me solid crosshairs before on OPK day but also the day after. 2 days after would be a first for me. The shape of the rise is the clincher for me. CD25 has a substantial rise bring temps to the top of the pre - O range then the next day an equal rise of the same again. I can't imaging getting that rise BEFORE eggy was out :wacko: So ok, I'm overanalysing but it just feels right! The good news is my BD timing is still a high on either O day :yipee: I don't really matter in the great scheme of things but could potentially make me feel better about my LP.

Thanks so much---my pre-miscarriage cycles were much longer--so I wonder if that is why---now they have been about 28-29 days...I'll worry more next month if it comes up with soooo many possibilities!


----------



## Katy78

I agree with *Lolo* - we want those bump photos. Do you remember my plan to photograph my tummy in the same dress every 4 weeks to see the progression? Anybody doing something like that?

Today's test line on the OPK was lighter. I'll assume that's because LH surge is over and I'll be ovulating tomorrow.


----------



## Coconuts

Go dragon eggy!


----------



## twilliamssbt

LoloShells said:


> I wanna see bump pictures darn it! All you preggos should share so i can live vicariously.

not a proper bump pic but you certainly get the gist, my friend took this only a few minutes after finishing my indian curry. My face is flushed as heck from the chillies.

ps, thats non alcoholic rose :thumbup:

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/378654_2557113201904_1076212096_32843996_912254507_n.jpg

and i have 19.5 weeks left yet, although with c section at 39 weeks that makes 18.5 :wacko::dohh:


----------



## LoloShells

oh wow! how adorable! I didnt expect a bump that big, it's been awhile since I was pregnant, so I forget. Thank you for sharing :) Cant wait for a big ol bump!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

LoloShells said:


> oh wow! how adorable! I didnt expect a bump that big, it's been awhile since I was pregnant, so I forget. Thank you for sharing :) Cant wait for a big ol bump!!

Either did I Lolo, considering some women manage not to even show till after 20 weeks, I feel like a heffer. Between the bump and the knockers I have put on 30 lb, but it is starting to balance out on my butt now too.

Fingers crossed you get that bump soon x


----------



## citymouse

I didn't show until 20 weeks, and then I finally popped. 

It's hard to compare these two pics because of the shirts, the angles, the proximity to the mirror, etc. 

Plus please note that I do not regularly tuck my shirts into my yoga pants! :haha:

https://img802.imageshack.us/img802/6461/bellies.jpg


----------



## sadie

Awww! You girls look great! Love the bumps!
I am weeks behind both of you and I have a bump already. Geez. I have a pic to share, but i need to use my computer to do that, so it will take me a few days!!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## LoloShells

twilliamssbt said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> oh wow! how adorable! I didnt expect a bump that big, it's been awhile since I was pregnant, so I forget. Thank you for sharing :) Cant wait for a big ol bump!!
> 
> Either did I Lolo, considering some women manage not to even show till after 20 weeks, I feel like a heffer. Between the bump and the knockers I have put on 30 lb, but it is starting to balance out on my butt now too.
> 
> Fingers crossed you get that bump soon xClick to expand...

I think you look great. One of my pregnant sisters got married in October, at like 23 weeks. She felt the same way you're feeling right now. She felt like a cow and was depressed about it... Didn't want to be "fat" at her wedding. She was sulking the day before and her fiance told her "Honey, fat doesn't have a heartbeat". I thought that was really sweet, and a good point to remember :)


----------



## LoloShells

Aww city your bump is adorable too! What is it about a pregnant belly that makes you want to reach out and touch it? 
I hope you ladies keep taking pics so we can watch your progression.


----------



## citymouse

It's so funny... I've never looked at a pregnant woman and thought, "Wow, she looks fat!" I always just think they look pregnant. But actually being pregnant, it's hard to separate yourself from the "old" standards of what you're supposed to look like and how your body is supposed to be shaped.

I'm off, laddies... heading to Paris tomorrow for a week! Will try to check in. (May even get on tomorrow morning, as I plan to wake up really early to tire myself out for the flight.) 

:dust:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, sorry, we call each other "laddies" in the March Mamas thread, owing to an old typo. 

You are all most assuredly LADIES!


----------



## artsiekat

twilliams and city - Adorable! You guys look wonderful and not even a mile close to fat. You ladies look pregnant!

I love that huge and happy smile on your face, twilliams. :D

Of course I have nowhere near a bump yet, except for what's already been there, but we won't talk about that.  Can't wait until I get one, though!


----------



## Coconuts

Bumps are all looking so beautiful ladies.

I WANT ONE! :hissy:

:winkwink:


----------



## Katy78

Yes, your bumps are soooooooooooo beautiful :cloud9:.
And no, you sure don't look fat. Not at all. Just pregnant. And you look radiant (even if that is only the curry, *twilliams* :winkwink:).
You guys made me smile with a tear in my eye.
Can't wait for *sadie's* photo, too.


----------



## Coconuts

Eugh. Brown spotting this morning. 6DPO. Again. *sigh* :sad1:
The good thing is it's got lighter as the day goes on. Bad thing is that it's still kind of here. My hopes are not up. Not after last month.
I don't think AC is good for me. I gave it a fair shot but will be stopping it when AF shows. (If, she shows, 10% of me is still hopeful.......)


----------



## B&LsMom

Beautiful bumps ladies!!!

COCO :hugs: 6dpo should be good timing for implant bleeding--Don't give up on this month so soon into your 2 week wait--its not good for little bean trying to dig in if you are stressing!!


----------



## B&LsMom

and FF is putting me @ 3 DPO today--not sure if this will work but I will try posting my chart here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0


----------



## LoloShells

FF just changed my O date. This is a first, and I could just cry. Now I'm only 3 dpo again. And now my bd pattern looks even worse. 

I don't know if I believe it though. Don't they say you're supposed to get aroused around ovulation? Like natures way of trying to get you to make a baby? Well I was for those 2 days that we bd'd back to back. 
Ugh. Whatever.


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, put O where you want it. I think I'd agree with you and just call it a fall back rise and now corpus luteum is going into overdrive.

Spotting 6DPO last cycle too though and that was a BFN :sad1: You're right though. Stressing doesn't help anyone. :hugs: Thanks BMom.


----------



## LoloShells

Good idea Coco. I removed the second ewcm and it moved it back. First fallback for me I think. 

Sorry about your spotting Coco. Try not to let it get you down. It could still be implantation, even if it wasnt last month. Gotta keep the positive vibes out in the universe so that positive things happen for you :)


----------



## LoloShells

Progress :) like my makeshift work tables? lol
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0294.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Coconuts

Wow look at you Lolo! Looking great :thumbup:


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - FF is easily off on their calculations by -/+ 3-4 days. I wouldn't worry about when you Oed. It only takes one time, after all. This last time when I got preggo, I swear we must have bded only twice during my O window and not at all before that because I was bleeding.

Like the progress, looks nice so far! I like to make makeshift work areas like that, too. 

Coco - Really hope this is implantation bleeding you're experiencing! If it's not, I agree with you about ditching the AC.


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks ladies!

We're almost there, but it's dinner time so the rest will have to wait until tomorrow. 

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0295.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## B&LsMom

WOW Lolo--great work--it would probably take me weeks and weeks to get that far!


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks! I'm annoyingly persistent when it comes to projects. I get so anxious for the finished product that I don't know when to quit! Went back to the power tools after dinner, LOL. The painting has been the worst part. All I have left to build is the ladder. Everything else is painting. Might build the ladder tonight, I still have a good hour left in me, haha. 

If I were smart, I would have dragged it out over the next week, to help along the tww.


----------



## artsiekat

LoloShells said:


> Thanks! I'm annoyingly persistent when it comes to projects. I get so anxious for the finished product that I don't know when to quit! Went back to the power tools after dinner, LOL. The painting has been the worst part. All I have left to build is the ladder. Everything else is painting. Might build the ladder tonight, I still have a good hour left in me, haha.
> 
> If I were smart, I would have dragged it out over the next week, to help along the tww.

I feel for you there. I am the exact same way! Once I start something, I just can't leave it. I used to be bad about rushing parts didn't like just to finish and have them not come out as well, but I've learned patience and slow myself down at tedious parts so I do a good job.


----------



## LoloShells

Lol I do the hurry the crappy parts too. I did some what I call lazy painting... Like the parts that go against the wall aren't completely painted. I mean, who sees it, right? 

All the building done. Just painting tomorrow, then the rest of the assembling.

Was it City who was making that rug? Wonder how that's coming along.


----------



## citymouse

Ha ha ha, the rug. Well, I put it on hold until we confirmed the gender so I could buy (or not buy) pink shirts to go with it... Bought some girls colors, but the problem is that to start the rug I need all the pieces ready to go, to get a good mix of all the colors. And I haven't cut the new pieces yet. 

Bon soir from France! DH lands in two hours, excited to see him! I wandered the neighborhood for a while to keep myself awake. It's so lovely but I absolutely hate not knowing the language. It will be easier with a partner.

Hope you're all good. 

Coco, I wanted to say, just b/c something occurs when you're not pregnant doesn't make it a symptom of not being preg. I got the same 6-7 dpo cramps with my bfp than I had for almost a year prior.


----------



## LoloShells

Excited to see your finished rug city :) 
I'm jealous, id love to see France! I took 4 years of French, against my fathers wishes. He wanted me to take spanish, and to tell you the truth I wish i would have. What can I do with French in Cali? Not a damn thing. Spanish on the other hand...


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks City. I have an overriding feeling that, coupled with last month it's a sign of something not so great. But, I know what you're saying and you're quite right. I'm still suspicious that last month was IB but it just wasn't sticky for some reason. It all just guessing but the really high temp, the spotting and the weird AF and strange little clot (I know they're normal but not for me, not like that one anyway) It just all added up to make me think that something happened. Like we came close. AF came at the end of it all so this spotting at the same DPO as last month could either mean that there was implantation this month as well as last month (very best case scenario) or my cycles have taken a turn for the worse and my follicles are weaker, my progesterone is lower, fibroids, polyps, cysts or worse etc etc which means BFN this month means a trip to the docs to get some answers.
On the bright side. For now, it seems to have stopped. Hope I didn't just jinx it.

Good luck with French hun! We went in the summer for our honeymoon and to be honest, all I heard was English! I tried to order an icecream in my best French and the lady hurried me along and made me speak English so the line could go quicker. :dohh: Hope you have fun x


----------



## sadie

Oh, i just love France. My last serious boyfriend before OH was french and I loved traveling there to see him.... Damn, you cant really even eat the cheese!!! That would be such torture for me, to be in Paris and not be able to have any cheese.....

Coco, i like your theory about it having been an implant last month, so maybe this is one too! Come on eggy! Work it!!!

Lolo,great job so far! I am definitely impressed. And hey, IMO, french sounds so much sexier than spanish (and italian for that matter!)

City, get working on that rug! The clock is counting down! it sounds cool. how czn I make one??

katy and Bmom, how are you feeling?

Hi Artsie! :hi:


----------



## B&LsMom

Been working hard at keeping up with the temping--I have been impressed I have done it every morning. 

Tonight I'm doing a practice run for Blake's Birthday cake---if all goes well it should look like this picture---I'll post my work too. I'm not as creative as you all, but I always pick out cakes that are soo expensive so I thought I should try it out before his party next week to either prove I can do it--or justify paying to have one made that will look good LOL
 



Attached Files:







2 tiered thomas train.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LoloShells

And I'm spent!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0297.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LoloShells

Good luck with the cake Bmom! My number one tip is : support your layers!


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, it looks amazing! I bet your daughter loves it, too. And you were able to do it over the weekend... I could never do something like that.

*city*, enjoy your stay in France. I've recently been there and I liked it, too (as much as I was able to see as I was there on a business trip).

*blakesmom*, that cake looks awesome. I can't imagine being able to do it myself. If you can pull it off, you're just as capable and artistic as *Lolo*, *artsie* and *city* :winkwink:.

How are you, *Coco*? :hug:

AFM, I'm definitely post-ovulatory. O seemed to be on Friday. That's early :happydance:. CM completely dried up on Friday afternoon. And OPK got only lighter (almost invisible test line) on Saturday. So I'm 3 DPO today. I'm still testing on the 16th. I'll be 14 DPO then.


----------



## citymouse

Good lord, Lolo! Seriously impressive!


----------



## Coconuts

Woah Lolo, you clever thing! So fast and so great looking. Looks just like the pic you put up! Can you come over and do something with the powertools and the pile of wood in our guest bedroom and turn it into a shoe cupboard??????

BMom, that cake looks fab. Looking at it bit by bit, each part doesn't look tooooooo dificult. I think the finished cake is greater than the sum of it's parts. I'm sure you'll do a fab job. The trains are toys right? Or marzipan miracles?????

Katy, thanks for asking. I'm OK at the moment. The spotting stopped yesterday afternoon so I've got everything crossed it stays that way. FF says I can test Thursday. 11DPO. I have always thought that was a bit early but it is technically late for my little LP so I might give it a go. Depending on will power I might wait until Friday.
I've always said I'd prefer AF to bring the bad news rather than a neg HPT but to be honest, after the shock of the spotting these past two months, I think I'd like some advanced warning of her arrival. Probably going to test on Thursday and of course if it's negative I'll start the bargaining game of it's still early and it just an internet cheapie test etc etc and still be taken by surprise when AF shows up. :dohh: Used to hate the follicular phase more that the 2WW. That's all changed in two swift month. :hissy:


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry to hear you're in such turmoil, *Coco*.
If you don't get a BFP this month, I really recommend you see a doctor. As you already said you would. I don't know how it is in Italy, but in Slovenia you're supposed to go for further testing only after at least one year of TTC, 6 months if you're over 35. So you have to lie if it's not a whole year yet :winkwink:.
But first things first - you could still get a BFP this Thursday or Friday :dust:.
I've been wondering about when to test myself, too. My LP is 12 days long which means that I would have to be 2 days late for my period to test on 14 DPO. I wouldn't want to wait that long but would the day I expect my period (12 DPO) be late enough to get a definite positive? If an embryo implants, your LP length doesn't matter anymore. Do you get what I mean? I am complicating, I know :haha:.


----------



## Coconuts

I think the exact same thing except I'm 1 day more. 11 DPO is my FF test date. Think I'll just go for it come what may on Thursday.
This is only month 5 Katy so I'll really have to lie my ass off. Really it's only the 4th real shot at a BFP. My third month I had a touch of thrush and the 'treatment' kind of got in the way and made life impossible for the boys :dohh:
It's not so much the length of TTC that's bothering me, many healthy women wait even longer than this since it's just one of those things, it's the spotting that's annoying. I'm pretty sure it's to do with progesterone and my short LP rather than anything more dramatic than that. I've already decided to stop with the AC since 2 out of the three cycles I've taken it I've had this weird spotting. I'll also bump up the B vits to 100mg since this seems to be the magic mark for it to work on other threads. I'm only taking 50mg at the moment. Building it up.
Still the faintest sign of it before lunch but nothing since so at least it's not getting heavier alla AF. :shrug: Three more days until I test.


----------



## Katy78

Wow, Coco. In three days... That's so soon :thumbup:.
Crossing all my crossables.


----------



## LoloShells

Coco, if you wanna fly me out id be happy to make you anything you want, lol. 
Sorry you're so stressed this cycle. You should let it play out before you make yourself mad. :)


----------



## Coconuts

:headspin: Thanks ladies. It's just playing out so damn slowly. I was soooooo relaxed up to 6 DPO, the cycle was whizzing by and then boom. The last three days have been an emotional rollercoasters.
Katy, I've got my crossables crossed too. Yesterday evening I was feeling some hope creep back in but today I just feel like I know AF going to come again. Eugh.

Almost at the end. 3 days to testing but only 2 days to AF so we're nearly at the end thank goodness. I'm already eyeing up a very large glass of wine to kick of a.n.o.t.h.e.r cycle with.

I'm not out until she's here so I'm hoping against hope that wine'll be off limits :wacko:


----------



## LoloShells

curtains :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0300.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0299.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Katy78

*Coco*, how are you doing today?

*Lolo*, well done! :)

How are the rest of you girls?

I'm tired because I had to work late yesterday. I had this dull ache in my ovary area yesterday evening, like I usually get before AF comes. It's too early for that so I'll try to forget about it. I remain hopeful.
4 DPO here.


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks :)

I've injured my hamstrings and am in large amounts of pain. Could hardly drive to work. It gets worse everyday instead of better :(

Probly just a big ol eggy on the move Katy!


----------



## Coconuts

I'm OK, thanks for asking Katy. Temp took a dive so it's really not looking good in camp Coco. The spotting is now in it's 4th day and I'm clearly lacking in progesterone or have a cyst or fibroid or something *gulp* will be off the the docs after AF so see what he had to say about it all if what he can do to see about the cyst / fibroid question mark. I'm hoping not but you never know. This beige / rose spotting is just weird.
I'm going to go when AF had gone so I can tell him if AF was weird too or if at least it was normalish compared to others........

The hopefullness in me is finding it really hard to let go and a part of me is hoping that temps will shoot up in the morning and it will have been an implantation dip today. Here's hoping but It's like a 1,000,000 to 1 shot with all this spotting. We'll see soon I guess. My LPs are really borderline at about 9 or 10 days so AF could arrive tomorrow or Thursday. :af: Why is nothing simple?


----------



## jensengirl

HI GIRLS!!! Im back to say hello:) this month i did some clomid and triggered with hcg 2 days ago and have been bonking away LOL. ivf next month if this doesnt work. How is everyone? Ive missed you all!!!


----------



## citymouse

Sorry, Coco. The spotting really is weird. Maybe your doc will recommend an hsg?

Hey, Jensengirl! :wave: Good luck!


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Good luck with the cake Bmom! My number one tip is : support your layers!

Do you recommend short supports on both levels or long ones that would "join" the layers together??


----------



## LoloShells

Generally you will put a few dowels spread out in the middle of the lower cake, then place a round piece of cardboard (found in the cake isle at places like michaels, or just improvise with a cereal box!) the same size around as the top cake and place it over the first cake, on top of the dowels. It's like a mini hidden table for your top cake. I've taken short cuts before, without cardboard, and it sags everytime.


----------



## LoloShells

When it comes time to cut do the top layer first or take it in the kitchen and remove the top layer and cut up the bottom layer.


----------



## Katy78

Hi *jensengirl*, welcome back to actively TTC and us :happydance:!
I've missed you. How are you? I don't know much about triggering O with clomid and hcg but I think you must be around O time? When are you testing? Good luck girl. 
:dust::dust::dust:

*Coco* - :sad2: :hugs:. Better times are close - you just have to believe it and wait it out. And I do recommend seeing a doctor if AF shows up again. Myself, I'm very happy for a new start after the op so I'm not feeling bad about wasting a year and a half but I did waste it. I never really had a chance and I didn't even know it. You probably just have to get your spotting under control. And if you show the doctor your charts, he/she'll just assume you've been TTC for longer than you have (as you've charted before actually TTC). And besides, if there's a potential problem like your spotting suggests, that by itself is a reason to get checked out, no matter how long you had been TTC.

*Lolo*, how are your hamstrings? How did you injure them? I hope you get better soon.
I never knew you had to support top layers of your cake. :blush:

AFM, 5 DPO here. Feeling all crampy. It's too early for anything so I don't know what to think. I just hope nothing is interfering with possible implantation. Other than that, I'm just fine. Waiting for holidays. We get only the 26th and the 2nd off this year so I'll just have to take some extra time off if I want to be home for a week. I hope nothing urgent comes up at work.


----------



## Coconuts

Welcome back Jensen girl. back with a bang!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Katy, you're right. Even though this is the 5th month, a potential problem negated the length of TTC. I hadn't actally thought of that. You just get conditioned to the 1 year thing. I'm not going about that. It's about the spotting so you're right. As much as I don't want there to be a problem, if there is, I'd like it resolved as fast as possible so we can just get on with making our family. Ugh. The waiting is endless.


----------



## twilliamssbt

We are off to London today.

I hope to see more BFP's when I get back from the wedding and honeymoon, Good Luck to all xxx


----------



## Katy78

Have a wonderful trip, wedding and honeymoon!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Have a wonderful time!!!!!!! :wedding:


----------



## artsiekat

Congrats, twilliams, have a wonderful wedding!


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - I really hope the doctor will have some answers for you, hun. :hugs:

Lolo - The bed turned out absolutely amazing, I love it and I'm sure your daughter is over the moon about it. Those curtains are amazing, I'd feel like I had my own private little fantasy castle! :D

Bmom- Can't wait to see the cake!

Jensengirl - good to see you again, good luck!

Katy - how are you feeling? See your testing in a week! Fingers crossed for you.

I had a mini breakdown a couple of days ago, the bleeding the spotting and the bedrest is very stressful, especially right before christmas when I have so much I need to do. I'm feeling better now, though, mostly.

I bought some sorta maternity pants, they have a demi panel, but I had to buy one size smaller because my size was too big everywhere and I wanted them to wear to visit my family in Dallas for Christmas. I feel like I've been eating too much, because all my pants are just a little too tight and uncomfortable. I've read that pants will start getting snug in the waist early on, but I didn't expect it this soon, trying to not let it affect my self-esteem.


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks so much--I kept looking for some supports and finally found some on Monday night so I will buy some for when I make the "official" cake on Saturday--I did buy the fancy cardboard for between layers already : ) Cereal box would have been cheaper tho--wish I would have thought of that lol


----------



## jensengirl

:hugs:Thanks girls for the warm welcome back! I had to take a break after my surgery and was kind of laying low with all of the ttc stuff. I should've ovulated yesterday so will start testing around the 18th. Anyone else testing soon?? I see Artsie is a preggo wooohoooo!!! Congrats girl! Everyone ready for the holidays? I need to get shopping. All I want for xmas is a :bfp: Please Santa give everyone else one too we've been good:winkwink:


----------



## jensengirl

oh katy I see a week left until testing so I am right behind ya:) Have fx'd for you!!! How are you feeling, any symptoms? Does anyone know how to get some safe progesterone? I am afraid my lining is thin and trying to beef it up a bit. btw, i did this cycle unmonitored so cant ask the doc for an RX.


----------



## Katy78

*artsie*, I'm fine. Thank you for asking.
I've never been pregnant before but I imagine that first thickening of the waist can be stressful. There's no bump yet, you just feel bloated and fat. But it's a bump in the making :).
I'm glad you're feeling better. Don't worry about things you should do before Christmas. Just relax and enjoy the last one when it's still just the two of you :winkwink:.

*jensengirl*, FX'ed for you that a spermy catches the eggy. :dust:

I'm waiting for the week to end, weekend will go by fast anyway and then it's testing week already. My hopes are high this month. Maybe that's not the best idea because I'll be crushed if AF comes but I can't help myself. I'm also symptom spotting like crazy. I haven't done that in a while. It's too early for that anyway.


----------



## LoloShells

Any good new symptoms Katy? I still have this lump in my throat. I've read that its basically like a reflux thing. Very mild mild cramps. Just me paying attention to everything I think.


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, I've been crampy since 3 DPO, I got a boob pain attack yesterday afternoon that went away after a while and (on and off) hardly noticeable nausea yesterday evening. That's it and at least some of it is probably just in my head :haha:. I't still too early for symptoms.


----------



## citymouse

Woohoo for boob pain!

Artsie, around 7-8 weeks, I got really bloated. It actually went down again until 10-11 weeks. All for a good cause!


----------



## LoloShells

Had a temp spike today. Trying not to get my hopes up, but a triphasic pattern would be nice!


----------



## Coconuts

Hi ladies. So CD1 here for me.....
Finding it quite difficult now so I'm going to step back from BnB for a little while while I try and getting this spotting under control.

I'll be keeping my journal up to date if you guys feel like popping in but I'll be back in a while to check in on you guys and give you an update. I've cleared all my lessons for Tuesday morning so I'll be off to see the doctor then. To add to my worries my right eye is playing up and I can't see so well out of it. I'm falling apart. I've got a feeling it's the bright light in the saliva microscope that's buggered up my eye. Haven't used it for a few weeks though but my right eye ( the one I looks at the scope with) has had a permenant kind of dim spot in the centre. Starting to worry me now so I'll talk to the doctor about that too. In Italy I have to be sent to the eye specialist in the hospital. Can't just go to an optician on the street unless I want to pay A LOT. Grrrrrrrrr. Everything together I suppose.

OK, so that's it from me. Good luck to all you guys in the 2WW and the rest of you when you get there. Hope there're going to be some early Xmas presents for you.

Thanks for all your support over this last month, it's really helped.

See you all in a while

Coco x


----------



## LoloShells

Aw man Coco, I'm sorry :( I know all too well the feeling of needing to get away from BnB, Ive done it twice now! Go collect yourself and we'll still be here, missing you.


----------



## jensengirl

Bye for now Coco and yes, we all know just how you feel. Remember you are never alone in this. Im so sorry, cd1 always stinks but its the start of a new hopeful cycle. I wish the best for you.
Lolo you are in the tww too woohooo! So is it just katy, me and you in this group waiting in suspense? I am prayin we all get early xmas gifts, how perfect would that be! For me it would be an even better gift for my 30th birthday which is the day after xmas:) fx'd for you lolo!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks jensen, good luck to you too! Dh's birthday is on the 16th, hoping since test day is the 13th, that I'll have a lil positive pee stick to wrap up for him.


----------



## Katy78

*Coco* :hugs:. I will miss you. I will follow your progress on your journal.
FX'ed for you.

*Lolo*, hoping your temp spike means you're pregnant. You'll know soon.
I hope you, *jensengirl* and myself all get our early Christmas presents this year. Maybe even *blakesmom*, even though she's WTT. Like: oops, I didn't even plan on it :blush:. :)

:dust:


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Sorry, Coco. :(


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> *Coco* :hugs:. I will miss you. I will follow your progress on your journal.
> FX'ed for you.
> 
> *Lolo*, hoping your temp spike means you're pregnant. You'll know soon.
> I hope you, *jensengirl* and myself all get our early Christmas presents this year. Maybe even *blakesmom*, even though she's WTT. Like: oops, I didn't even plan on it :blush:. :)
> 
> :dust:

Wouldn't that be WONDERFUL!! I have had a great looking chart--still not sure how to post it properly from FF, but a nice dip for Ov then a spike up and the another dip for "implantation" at 5DPO and then just keeps rising---but who knows. We did BD unprotected before Ov but I can't remember if it was 3 or 4 days prior---very unlikely but miracles can happen right.

Coco you're going to be VERY MISSED. Hopefully you and Ebelle are back to give us great news soon as she seems to be on a break as well!


----------



## LoloShells

Temp stayed up today, so I broke down and tested. Cbd said not pregnant :(


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - :hugs: We'll miss you. Take care of yourself, hun. I hope your eye is okay. :hugs: Hope to see you back whenever you're ready.

Lolo - Could be too early for a digi! Hope that temp stays up!


----------



## LoloShells

I told myself the same thing, lol. Why do i do that to myself? To make it worse I just went to Walmart for stocking stuffers and bought myself a pack of frer.


----------



## artsiekat

I've always found frer's to show an obvious line way before any other tests. Are you going to test tomorrow if your temp stays up?


----------



## LoloShells

I shouldn't, but I might, lol. I just keep thinking about how FF tried to move my o date and I argued. It's possible I'm only 9 dpo :/ 

In the very best of circumstances, I'm 5 days away from AF today, which is likely to show up negative on ANY test. I dunno, I'm bargaining again. LOL UGHHHH!!


----------



## LoloShells

New 'symptom' today. My whole face has been flushed for over an hour and I havent done anything :/ Went to my friends house to pick up Kylee, and she asked if I had been in the sun, I looked at my face and the whole thing was red, and felt hot. I thought maybe it was just the temp chage into her warm house, but I've been home now for awhile and it's still there. Hmmmm


----------



## B&LsMom

Ooooo increased blood for baby??? Add it to the symptom list!!


----------



## citymouse

Fx'd, Lolo! I had my hands go hot, red, and itchy one night for about a half hour during my tww. It was really embarrassing, because I was at the grocery store and I felt like the cashier was staring at my crazy hands.


----------



## LoloShells

BFN again. Though I'm making myself believe theres something there. It's only when you turn it a certain way in the bright light, LOL so yeah.... negative.


----------



## sadie

Post a photo!


----------



## artsiekat

frer? I agree with sadie, post a pic!


----------



## LoloShells

I can't seem to get a good pic of what I saw irl. I tweaked one a little, and you can KIND OF see the line I'm seeing. I'll post it but you guys will think I'm crazy LOL maybe I am.


----------



## LoloShells

lol I'm nuts I know. I wish I had one of you ladies HERE to see it. I think I'm just seeing the test line though, ya know like where it would be pink if I were pg.
 



Attached Files:







12-10-a.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LoloShells

It's ok to be honest if you dont see it, hahaha


----------



## sadie

I can barely see a line where the line should be... If that makes sense! Post again tomorrow, but dont mess with it tomorrow!


----------



## LoloShells

when I look at this one on my phone, I can see the line until I open the pic and see it full size, then it disappears. Not sure how it will look on here, but here ya go. Untweaked.
 



Attached Files:







12-10-b.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LoloShells

yeah it doesnt seem to translate here. Ohhh well. I'll wait a few days. My first test with Kylee that I took at a clinic was 'negative' too. We'll see.

The good news is OH can see it too. But he did mention "Isn't there a line there anyways though?"


----------



## citymouse

Eeeeeeeeeek, good luck, Lolo! I think I see something in the inverted image but it's hard to say for sure. Test tomorrow! Or later if you want. But... Uh... Tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## LoloShells

Eh the more I think about it, it's pretty much the definition of an evap. I had to hold it at a certain angle in the sunlight to see it, and thats pretty much the definition of an evap, no? It came up right away, but its just the antibody strip absorbing moisture.


_Evaporation ("evap") lines result with the test's antibody strip just looks slightly different than the space around it. There is a line of antibodies (usually made from mouse cells) in the Control and Test section. The Control line binds with any liquid and turns pink (or blue, in tests using blue dye.) The Test/Result line turns pink only if pregnancy hormone is detected. If not, the moisture passes over this strip and does not turn pink. It may, however, become more visible when the light hits the moisture on the strip-- it may appear gray, colorless, like a "dent" in the test, or like a "ghost line." It may appear at any time-- as soon as the urine hits it, after a few minutes as the test absorbs the moisture, or after the 10-minute time limit. It may appear when the test is drying, or after it has dried. It may disappear as the test is drying, or after the test has dried, or not disappear at all.

The simple fact is that there is always "something there" that is slightly visible-- it's simply the antibodies on the test that would turn pink in the presence of hCG. When the test becomes wet, or as it dries, or after it dries, the antibody strip may become more visible. Therefore, all tests may have them. It is not a defect; it's just how tests are made. 

A real positive is identified by its color (pink or blue, whatever the color of the test's dye is) and its appearance within 10 minutes of urinating on the stick. A line that appears after 10 minutes, regardless of color, must be considered an evap line and is caused by the test's chemicals changing. HPT's are rapid assay diagnostics, which means any results appearing after the "rapid" time limit of 10 minutes are invalid._


----------



## citymouse

I hope not. :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, I'm terrible at seeing lines so I don't see it I'm afraid. But I'm hopeful for you nonetheless. Seeing something IRL sure sounds promising. And your temp is high. I hope it turns into a definite positive in a day or two. 

AFM, I'm in a doubtful phase at the moment. Not looking forward to finding out I'm not pregnant. Where is my positive attitude?


----------



## LoloShells

Temp dipped a little, might be on its way back down I'm afraid.


----------



## LoloShells

Well I removed my ewcm from my chart. After looking at the photos of cm in my tcoyf book, I really don't think it can be classified as such. So doing that completely screwed up my chart. Now i have dotted crosshairs 3 days later and only bd once in the fertile window. It wants to put me at only 10dpo. 

Oh and apparently I'm no longer triphasic.

What do you ladies think I should classify that days cm as? It was clear/shiney and a little slick, but it did not feel like water or stretch like ewcm.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - I hope you still get your BFP, hun! Usually if it's not an eggwhite consistency and stretchy, then I consider it water CM. For the longest time all I got was watery CM and never any eggwhite, I never know what to look for. When I finally started getting EWCM I could tell the difference. Mucinex really helped increase my EWCM when I took it around O.

I'm pretty positive, about 95%, that I heard the baby's heartbeat on my doppler today. Hubby thinks it's the heartbeat, too. I was trying to record it, but that didn't work out too well. I'll try again at another time. I feel very happy to have heard it, like all this bleeding really is worth it, in the end. :)


----------



## jensengirl

Its a tough call Lolo sine some women never really get the ewcm that stretches as shown in that pic...I know I am one of them. I usually only get lotion and some wet never an inch long in between my fingers kind of cm. You didnt use clomid right? That crap dries up any cm. BTW i see a light little line on the peestick so i am hopeful for you!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks ladies. I know the cm was fertile cuz it was clear, but i just don't know what to call it on FF. Maybe I'll just change it to watery.

How sweet to hear the heartbeat Artsie :)


----------



## LoloShells

So im trying to figure out which day I first started getting this lump in my throat, so i went back through my posts to find when I first mentioned it, and for the life of me can't find that post. Did I just imagine telling you ladies that I had begun to symptom spot??


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - I can't remember exactly, I do remember you saying something about your throat and I know you've been symptom spotting. I have a hell of a time trying to find specific posts, too, when I want them.


----------



## sadie

Im sorry bur i cant help with the ew/cm diagnosis. Im hoping for good news formyou for tmrw lolo.

Artsie, that must be so great! Where did you get the machine from? Any recommendations? I am glad that all is going well for you.

Katy how are you doing? And hwere is blakes mom??

Jensen, how come no chart links/ updates in your signature area? We ened to know more clearly as to how youre doing and whats going on!

I bet twilliams is having an amazing time right now!! 

:hi: city! How r u?


----------



## B&LsMom

Yesterday was my cake making day and today was Blake's Birthday party---I will try to post a pic tomorrow of the cake--it turned out pretty good for a Dental Assistant and a drywaller to have made it---its official we should quit our day jobs to become bakers tho lol

Artsie have fun with the doppler--I didn't have one with Blake but probably will invest in one next time around!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Hi everyone!

I'm new to these forms and wondering if I can join your group?

A bit about me:
I'm 27 and Fiance is 29
TTC since April 2010
was on BCP for 11yrs
haven't had a period since BCP on my own (8 months!!!)...

We're a little backwards.... Bought a house before a wedding, figured it was a better way to spend money at the time.... Saving for our wedding in 2013 :)

I'm at 6DPO today and have been spotting for the last 2 days so I hope that is good news, but I'm trying not to be too optimistic as I get a little crushed every month when I find out I'm not preggers yet.

Obgyn is testing me for PCOS *sigh* and thyroid issues and a whole wack of other tests. Had an altrasound two weeks ago and my next Dr. apointment is this Thursday. I'm really nervous to find out the results from all the tests and a little scared to go to the Dr. alone (fiance has to work and I'm trying my hardest to be strong and positive and not negitive about what the Dr. finds).....


----------



## Katy78

*artsie* - a heartbeat :cloud9:! I'm so happy for you.

*Lolo*, *blakesmom*, *jensengirl*, how are you doing?

*blakesmom*, I'm glad the cake turned out nicely. Looking forward to seeing the photo. I hope the birthday party went well, too, especially for the little man.

I'm not doing great at the moment, I'm a bit down. Work's bugging me on top of waiting for the ever eluding BFP.
As for my symptom spotting - I'd be better off without is. My symptoms are exactly the same as most months. I thought I'd gotten rid of the pesky PMS after the op. Guess I was mistaken.

*hopefulbaby*, welcome to our group. I hope you get your BFP soon. In the meantime, you can pass your time here with us.


----------



## ebelle

Hi ladies,

I've missed you all a lot in the past weeks. I really had to take a break from BnB after the disappointing situation last cycle. We got the insemination done 2 days after O and that more or less made it impossible for last cycle. 

This TTC thing is very tiring and depressing. As much I want to remain positive, I find myself going crazy over such little details that I really needed to take a break from it all.

Having said that, we are gearing up to try again this cycle.

artsiekat - I am so glad this bean is snuggling in tight and you can hear the heartbeat! Wow!! Record it for us please!

loloshells - Glad to see you are back and I do hope that faint faint line becomes a dark dark line soon :) btw, gorgeous bed you made for your girl. I'm sure she loves it!

Katy78 - I know you are testing soon. Fingers crossed

twilliamsbt - Happy wedding! Lots of pics when you get back please!

sadie - How's the little lamb coming along? Hope you are holding up well and not too much morning sickness

jensengirl - Glad to see you are back too :)

citymouse - wow, past the halfway mark. Won't be too long now! Any new scan pics to share?

blakesmom - pictures of the cake please! and congrats on levels getting lower. You'll be TTC before you know it.

Coconuts - I am so sorry that its gotten you down too. I know how hard it is and I'm sorry I wasn't here to hold your hand through it. I needed some time off myself.

I'm trying very hard to not make TTC too much a part of my life as it seems to be taking over all aspects. That is part of the reason why I've tried to keep away from BnB as it just made me obsess all the time.

For now I'm going to take it easy still, but will check in on you all often.

Much love and hugs,
Liv


----------



## LoloShells

I'm out. Over it.


----------



## Katy78

Lolo, :hug:


----------



## citymouse

:( Lolo.


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle - :hugs: Do take care of yourself, we miss you, but your well being is more important. I hope you see that BFP soon and we can all celebrate with you, hun.

Lolo - :hugs: So sorry. Pamper yourself, hun.

Hopefulbaby - Welcome to our group! I hope you get your BFP soon! :)


----------



## LoloShells

I'd rather throw things :(


----------



## artsiekat

The heartbeat!

https://youtu.be/tRDPk9SWC0E


----------



## LoloShells

artsiekat said:


> The heartbeat!
> 
> https://youtu.be/tRDPk9SWC0E

Amazing :) Congrats love.


----------



## artsiekat

The heartbeat!

https://youtu.be/tRDPk9SWC0E

Oops, no idea why it posted twice.


----------



## citymouse

artsiekat said:


> The heartbeat!
> 
> https://youtu.be/tRDPk9SWC0E

Go, Artsiekitten!


----------



## jensengirl

Awwwww what a strong heartbeat Artsie!!! It is quick too, Girl is my guess:) Congrats again, it must be an amazing feeling to hear that!


----------



## sadie

Wow. I just listened. Brought happy tears to my eyes. I bought that brand today.... Hopefully it will arrive soon.


----------



## jensengirl

So sorry Lolo:( I know the feeling, it sucks. Keep the faith even when it all seems worthless. Have you thought about going to an RE or have you already been?
Im sorry I dont put a chart up, it is mostly because I dont know how and secondly I dont have any regular cycles since Im annovulatory :( I was and still am in the same boat as you Hopefulforbaby but after bloodwork etc I know My ovaries are not functioning probably from years of birth control, over exercise and dieting. IVF is planned for Feb, my RE says its the most successful chance of me conceiving but Hoping this clomid and trigger did the trick. I will test this weekend so will keep you guys posted. Not sure how I feel just achy uterus and ovaries, not getting my hopes up!
HI EBELLE:) long time no talkie!!


----------



## LoloShells

I have no problems they can find. Have had bloodwork and hsg all to no avail.

Oh well. Just want af to get here and get this thing over with.


----------



## jensengirl

Your husband was checked too? just keep on keeping on girl, we are all in this together:) Do something to spoil yourself this weekend. Hugs


----------



## B&LsMom

So by no means perfect, but I was pretty proud...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1419.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LoloShells

jensengirl said:


> Your husband was checked too? just keep on keeping on girl, we are all in this together:) Do something to spoil yourself this weekend. Hugs

Yeah. His sample wasn't perfect but the doctor didn't seem concerned.


----------



## LoloShells

Great job bmom, I'm sure he loved it!


----------



## Katy78

*artsie*, that's amazing. Brought a tear to my eye. Thank you for sharing the *artsiekitten*'s heartbeat with us. :cloud9:

*ebelle*, it's good to hear from you. We knew you needed a break so we didn't worry too much but we did miss you. Glad to have you back, even if not on daily basis. 

*Lolo*, if you want to throw something, do. Just make sure the thing getting thrown isn't a person or an animal and there is none of those in the direction you are throwing whatever you are throwing :winkwink:. :hugs:

*jensengirl*, I love your optimism. I really believe in being optimistic, especially in situations you can't do anything about. Like TTC. Sure you BD at the right time, take the right meds, do everything right but in the end you're either pregnant or you're not. And one of these days all of us will be.

*blakesmom*, the cake is beautiful. And I'm sure it was much cheaper than a bought cake. And I bet it feels wonderful being able to make it.

AFM, I was experiencing some pessimism myself, but I'm back now. Hopeful again. What is, is. Hopefuly this is my month.


----------



## hopefulbaby

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Sorry, I haven't been online much in the last couple of days. I've had NO energy at all and feeling depressed / defeated. I think I'm stressing myself out because of the Dr's appointment tomorrow.... I know it's good to have answers why we haven't been able to have a baby but omg it's soooo stressful. I don't know what's worse, not knowing or finally finding out what's wrong. I hope it's something that can be somehow fixed or at least something that can be made better. It's ironic that I've been wanting to know what's wrong for so long that now I get to find out and I'm scared of an answer I don't even have yet. Will let you know how it goes!

ebelle - Sorry to hear you're having such a rough time :( It is really hard and tiring. Remember you'll always have our support :)

artsiekat - Thanks for the warm welcome - and for sharing the heartbeat - amazing! :)

LoloShells - sorry to hear you're having a hard time too :( 

blakesmom - Great cake! Looks delish! :)

Katy78 - Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Katy78

*hopefulbaby*, finding out what is wrong is great. I'm telling you that from my own experience. It's like a fresh start. And a huge step forward. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## citymouse

Katy, are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - Did you say you were testing on Thursday? Fxed, I'm excited for you.

Hopefulbaby - Really hope you find out something definite. I can imagine how stressful and scary this is for you. I hope they can figure out why your not getting your BFP and that it comes soon! Let us know what they tell you.

Bmom - Love that cake, love the colors. I bet Blake loved his cake, so much cooler than a store bought one! And it's two layers!


----------



## B&LsMom

It was fun to do--and the bakery I got a quote from wanted $73 for that cake--I'm pretty sure buying the cake pans, the ingredients (x2--I did a trial run lol) and the Thomas toys on the cake I still may have come out ahead lol


----------



## Katy78

AF is supposed to come today, according to ovulation. I had a terrible feeling it was on the way yesterday evening but nothing so far.
I have a dr's appointment (a regular employee check-up) at 10.30 am today and I hope it doesn't show up till then (at least). If she doesn't, I'm not sure when I'll test. I'm thinking no earlier than Friday. Will see.


----------



## B&LsMom

Treats for Blake's daycare tomorrow...
 



Attached Files:







treats.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 3









treats2.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Katy78

That's sooooo cute, *blakesmom* :).
The children are going to love them.
How are you by the way? When are you testing?


----------



## Katy78

I'm back from the doctor's. Still no AF. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## citymouse

Katy78 said:


> I'm back from the doctor's. Still no AF. I hope it stays that way.

:flower: We all hope so!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Katy78 - I hope AF doesn't come for you either!!!

So I had my Gyno appointment today to go over the ultrasound, vaginal altrasound (I think that's what it's called... the internal altrasound?), and bloodwork.... Anyway..... He said I have PCOS. I've been googling it since I came home (was supposed to be working from home, can't get any work done anyway with how upset I am) and it's starting to make sense, like all the symptoms I've had. No period for 8 months, when I do get one it's sooo painful it's dibilitating and I have to stay home for 1-2 days until the pain stops, irregular spotting, high level of testosertone (found from the blood tests). It comes with a whole wack of other scary "maybes" like how I have a 50% chance of getting diabedes before I'm 40, high risk of cancer (from the uterin lining being too thick) and heart disease, ect ect. It's also ossociated with obesity but it's not that way for me since I'm in a healthy weight range but still... The Obgyn said it's not curable but there are ways to elivate the symptoms with loosing weight which isn't an option for me or birth control... but since we're trying for a baby we can't do that for obious reasons. So..... He's refering me to another Dr, a fertility specialist so I just have to wait until they call me with an appointment which will be who knows when (it took 4 months on a waiting list just to be able to see the Obgyn!!!). In the meantime I have to get an HSG done and my fiance has to get his semen checked out at a lab. So now I'm googling HSG tests and from what I found they are incredibly painful and my fiance can't be in the room with me because of the radiation. :( I'm so emotional and upset right now. Thank god for extended health insurance or this would be a worse nightmare than it already is.

:*(


----------



## LoloShells

I'msorry to hear about the pcos :( at least you have a jumping off point. They don't know why i cant get pregnant, and that's madenning. 

To ease your mind, I had the Hsg and it didn't bother me at all. It was a few seconds of what felt to me like period cramps. Even if you are one of the ones who experiences pain, its likely to be over quickly. Many women get their bfp within 3 months of having it done!


----------



## B&LsMom

14 DPO for me today and 14 days is normally my LP so AF should be here tomorrow or Friday--since we weren't suppose to be trying and I'm not really certain about cycles just yet after the d&c I will probably wait until I'm like a week late LOL--which probably wouldn't be advised since we weren't suppose to be trying so my Dr. should probably know ASAP if I was pregnant--but soon enough I will be wanting to test around this time soon enough LOL


----------



## Katy78

Sorry to disappoint you girls but my AF did show up. So I'm out for this month and this year :(.
I hope next year starts with a BFP.

*hopefulbaby*, I'm sorry about your PCOS. I've read about it. It's a systemic condition, not curable but manageable. Now that they know you have it, experts can help you get pregnant. There's no reason for you not to get pregnant. You'll be put on ovulation inducers like clomid and you'll be pregnant before you know it. Just don't give up, ok?

*blakesmom* and *jensengirl*, FX'ed for you.


----------



## LoloShells

Anyone else find it odd that my temps are slowly going up? What the hell man?

I'm sorry Katy :(


----------



## LoloShells

Hmm. I think I'm gonna watch my temps for the next couple days. If they keep going up I'm gonna test again. Cuz I still have that reflux and today I'm peeing like crazy. I've been up for 4 hours and have had to pee 4 times already. Like doing the pee pee dance type stuff. Period is weird too. Seems like today is already the last day. Yesterday I had bright red blood when I wiped which I don't normally see. It's usually really dark. Wishful thinking I know.


----------



## citymouse

Strange, Lolo!


----------



## sadie

Hey Lolo. U never know! Test tmrw!

BMom i had an hsg and it wasnt bad at all. I also got my bfp 2 weeks later. Dont know if it was related cause doc said tubes eere already opened, but perhaps it 'cleaned them out'. Who knows!


----------



## citymouse

Fx'd for the waiters!

:hugs: for Katy.

& Sadie, congrats on hitting second tri!


----------



## sadie

:hug: Katy. It will happen sooner rather than later! xo


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you girls but my AF did show up. So I'm out for this month and this year :(.
> I hope next year starts with a BFP.
> 
> *hopefulbaby*, I'm sorry about your PCOS. I've read about it. It's a systemic condition, not curable but manageable. Now that they know you have it, experts can help you get pregnant. There's no reason for you not to get pregnant. You'll be put on ovulation inducers like clomid and you'll be pregnant before you know it. Just don't give up, ok?
> 
> *blakesmom* and *jensengirl*, FX'ed for you.

I can't wait for this year to be over and have a fresh start---Here's to 2012 and early BFP's :wine: I've got my drink ready to drown my sorrows when AF shows up for me!!


----------



## Katy78

blakesmom said:


> I've got my drink ready to drown my sorrows when AF shows up for me!!

Maybe it won't?

I had a mug of spiced wine yesterday to drown my sorrows. Though I'm doing remarkably well. I'm still very optimistic. I'm not cranky like I usually am when AF comes.
It hurts a bit but I didn't have to take anything for the pain so that's ok, too.
I should O just before New Year's. Can't wait :winkwink:.


----------



## B&LsMom

LOLO---How are your temps going?? Mine keeps rising not sure how much higher it can get LOL highest of my whole month today...


----------



## Katy78

Wow, *blakesmom*. You do realize you could be pregnant? When are you testing?


----------



## sadie

I agree w/ katy!


----------



## sadie

and Lolo, how was your temp today??


----------



## LoloShells

Dropped again :/ not pregnant. Really weird though, feel like I'm starting a second period. Cramps and bleeding again.


----------



## sadie

Ugh. Slrry to hear that. xoxo


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm pretty sure not--I think my body is just evil--will test next Friday if AF still isn't here by then...


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - aww, sorry to hear about your temp dropping again. 

Hopefulbaby - it's good to have know where you stand with your fertility. I hope the doctor can help your pcos and you get pregnant soon.

bmom - Keep us updated on AF, is she late now?


----------



## LoloShells

Dry tampon last night, sorry tmi. No blood this morning. Temp back up today. Think I'm just all screwed up.


----------



## B&LsMom

artsiekat said:


> Lolo - aww, sorry to hear about your temp dropping again.
> 
> Hopefulbaby - it's good to have know where you stand with your fertility. I hope the doctor can help your pcos and you get pregnant soon.
> 
> bmom - Keep us updated on AF, is she late now?


The witch IS late. AF due between Fri-Sun according to FF with my new short post D&C cycle. FF put Ov day @ Nov. 30th and with my normal 14 day LP, AF should have been here by now. Before that pregnancy cycles were between 33-35 days so I guess things are just spacing out to that again--I think we BD'd unprotected a few days after FF's Ov date tho--ooops


----------



## sadie

Hey Lolo, curious....have u tested recently?

Bmom, your theory about regulating sounds about right.


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah I did yesterday :/


----------



## B&LsMom

Well temp drop this morning and light bleeding around dinner time---I'm thinking today was CD1


----------



## Katy78

That's ok, *blakesmom*. You were WTT. You'll be staring at your BFP in no time. 
Though I thought this was it for you :(.
:hug:


----------



## sadie

^wss^, Bmom

lolo, are you temping the same as always? Not waking in the middle of the night, getting a good night of sleep? Your high temps are pretty high.... Wish I knew what to make of them.


----------



## artsiekat

Bmom - sorry to here about AF. Hope you see that BFP this cycle. :)

Lolo - How was your temp this morning? Have you started bleeding again? It does seem awfully strange, if your temp goes up, keep testing! :D


----------



## B&LsMom

Yes hoping that if I get a negative hCG reading then we can start NTNP next cycle--putting EDD in September which would be a nice time for a new baby!


----------



## LoloShells

Yep same temping protocol as always. Just weird that my temps are up where they were after i ovulated


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls. How are you all?
All of you free for the holidays? I have next week off if nothing comes up (I hope not). My OH and I will be relaxing at home, BD'ing and waiting for O. We'll be at my parents' for Christmas and at OH's mother's for New Year's.
AF is gone for the last time this year, I really don't want to see her in 2012.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm off on Friday and dont go back until the 3rd. Fertile time starts Christmas weekend. Hoping for a 2012 without af :)


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies!

Lolo - I see your temps have dropped again, I guess it was a wonky AF?

I hope none of you have to see AF next year! That would be an awesome new year gift.

I'm flying down to Dallas on Thursday and coming back Jan. 3rd. So I'll be possibly MIA in for the next two weeks, but I might stop by now and then when my family's not bugging me too much! :)

The day after we come back, on the 4th, I have my sequential screening scan. So I should be back with excitement. :)

Oh and I stopping my brown light bleed/heavy spotting on Friday afternoon and have been having intermittent, very light spotting to nothing since. It's been a huge stress reliever and I really hope it's the end of it, though I try to stay prepared for more bleeding as my Dr. said it could last awhile longer.

Best wish and happy holidays to all of you lovely ladies. I am very thankful for knowing you and having your support in my life. It's really meant a lot. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Holy cow! Just went to the bathroom and I had a huge mess of ewcm, it stretched a good 2.5-3 inches! Woohoo! 

Can't wait for the new scan photos Artsie! Just found out my second pg sis is having a girl. So I have a nephew on the way in Feb, and a niece in May :) Porter, and Harper.


----------



## citymouse

Wow, Lolo! Maybe this cycle's weird temps are just your body getting her business back in order.

Now, commence Bonkfest! :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

I sure hope that's the case! Also hope this ewcm sticks around a few days cuz its too early to ovulate just yet. Bonking shall commence this evening! Maybe we'll do SMEP this cycle.


----------



## artsiekat

EWCM for the win!! That's great news! Glad your body is getting down to business. :)


----------



## jensengirl

AF came saturday, I am out for this month. I went back for cd3 bloodwork since my RE was shocked i got a period at all, my LH and fsh are now normal when they were below .1 the past 3 months in a row!! He is baffled, thinks my body may be trying to get on track after years of ammenorrhea. He even suggested trying on our own with OPKs and delaying IVF etc until Feb. Can my pituitary finally be functioning again??? Im so hopeful yet not getting hopes up in any way in case the results were due to clomid and the trigger. I am also hopeful for more BFPs for xmas for you other ladies! Lolo get to bonking asap:)


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm off work from the 23rd-1st and should be Ovulating around New Years Eve--that should be a magical time right!! Really hoping to be able to NTNP this month and would LOVE to skip AF for 2012!! Thanks for the past 6 months together ladies--You are ALL amazing!!


----------



## babyliciouss

Hi Guys. My first cycle for Clomid is nearly going to finish, Af is suppose to arrive on the 25th December. At the moment I feel like Af is going to arrive, and I have a really bad back ache like the back bone is hurting from the middle towards the bottom end. Also i feel nausea every day when I wake up. However i'm not trying to get my hopes up as I know my AF is coming :(


----------



## sadie

baby, one never fully fully knows..... Be hopeful!

Lolo, bonk away!

jensen, sorry to hear about AF, but it sounds good that your body is regulating itself!
Why not stick with clomid and a trigger for another month?

Happy 6 months to us!!


----------



## babyliciouss

Yes i'm trying to be hopeful. But when you ttc for almost 2 years you feel insane. I am on Clomid for 3 months and then I don't know what the fertillity specialists will do.


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, bonk away. It's still a bit early for O, but it could be only a few days away.

*artsie*, good news about the bleeding. Enjoy your trip to Dallas and try to keep in touch.

*jensengirl*, I'm sorry to hear about AF but awesome news about your cycles regulating. No matter how it happens, I hope you get a BFP at the beginning of 2012.

*babyliciouss*, I know it can be frustrating after 2 years of TTC. Well, I've been TTC for a year and a half. But it helps to look at each cycle separately, at least that works for me.

I should be ovulating around 30th, 31st. We'll be at my OH's mother on New year's eve but we'll BD before we go there so we're covered.


----------



## sadie

And again, KATY, when you go to sleep that night! i know you'll be at her house, but this is important! The more, the merrier!

Artsie, have a great time in Texas! My colleague is returning home there, too. he is so proud to be a Tecan, almost like it's another country! We even call him Texas.

I'll be in Italy with OH, arriving after the holiday. i miss him and Italy, so it will be nice to be there. Just not looking forward to the jetlag, and I am fighting a cold that is really trying to kick my ass, but I am kicking right back!!

baby, have you gone through the tests? have they found anything?


----------



## LoloShells

Well bd'd last night but woke up late and forgot to temp in my panic :/


----------



## sadie

you just might be gearing up to O again, even tho it is ahead of schedule. Keep up the action!! :dust:


----------



## babyliciouss

Yes I have done the tests. I just got the 21 day blood test results for my first clomid cycle which stated that my progestrone was 51! Atleast it shows I ovulate. Sadie my case is like unexplained infertillity.


----------



## B&LsMom

Sadie--Have a blast in Italy!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

We are bacl and had a fantastic wedding and honeymoon.

Just a few pics to keep you going till I can get proper ones uploaded to computer

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/f061c775.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/8aaca73d.jpg


----------



## citymouse

You look lovely! Congratulations!

It's funny how your pictures are taken as if to disguise that you're pregnant... like something from the 1950s--"send this one and that one to Grandma!" ;)

So glad it was great!


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats Twilliams, you looked beautiful :)

Found a buried dollar store OPK and decided to pee on it :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0325.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> Congrats Twilliams, you looked beautiful :)
> 
> Found a buried dollar store OPK and decided to pee on it :)

Less typing, more bonking!


----------



## LoloShells

citymouse said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Twilliams, you looked beautiful :)
> 
> Found a buried dollar store OPK and decided to pee on it :)
> 
> Less typing, more bonking!Click to expand...

hahaha too funny! 

just did, bout a hour ago. I'll let him rest up awhile lol


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and I have to share these ultrasound pictures cuz theyre just too damn cute. This is my nephew on the way. Can't wait to kiss that fat little face!
 



Attached Files:







porter.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0









porter2.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## twilliamssbt

citymouse said:


> You look lovely! Congratulations!
> 
> It's funny how your pictures are taken as if to disguise that you're pregnant... like something from the 1950s--"send this one and that one to Grandma!" ;)
> 
> So glad it was great!

Trust me, that was a complete fluke, most of the others show my bump, I refused most of the behind shots the photographer took, they just made my behind look mahoosive. 

My CD drive is a bit knackered and is not uploading the official pics from CD atm, going to have to get them transferred to a memory stick.


----------



## sadie

You look beautiful, Tina!! Welcome home! And I am glad that you had a great time!!

LoLo!! Go for it, girly!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## B&LsMom

Twilliams--Great wedding photos, and Lolo--Love the Positive OPK---catch that eggy girl. I feel like this is early for Ov--or did I get that far behind from you after my last cycle?? Those ultrasound pics are AMAZING--what a cutie!! How far along is she?


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah its a lil early for me. I'm usually a day 14 girl. I'm crampy so im hoping tomorrows temp will show Ov today. 

Isn't he adorable? Shes due on 2/13/12


----------



## Katy78

Welcome back *Tina*. Wow, you look amazing. And - are you sure you're pregnant? I want to see a photo where your bump is visible :winkwink:.

*Lolo*, congrats on early O. I hope it brings you a BFP.
Oh, your nephew will be breaking hearts 15, 20 years from now. He's a looker.

AFM, I'm getting my first pre-ovulatory twinges. I should O sometime around Friday. I'm starting to use OPKs on Monday.
I met a TTC buddy IRL this week. It was great. We started chatting on the forum (a Slovenian one), then PM's and mails. We were both at the same time at the same place so we arranged a meeting. We only had an hour though. It was like talking to an old friend. And an hour was not enough.
It's great knowing you guys, too. I'm sure it would be no different if we met IRL, too.
Have a great Christmas, girls.


----------



## sadie

Merry Christmas!


----------



## LoloShells

Good luck Katy!

Temp rose a bit today, I put in two more mock temps in the same range and get crosshairs on yesterday. So I should be 1 dpo. We'll see!


----------



## B&LsMom

Awe man--I'm way behind now--show me how its done ladies---I want to see BFP's!!

***MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES!!!!***


----------



## twilliamssbt

Here you go Katy, will get official ones uploaded some time this week.

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/621.jpg


----------



## B&LsMom

Love the bump!!


----------



## ebelle

Hi ladies,

just popped in to say happy holidays!

This cycle has gone much better than the last. We managed to get in o-3, o-1 and o day inseminations. FF puts my pregnancy chances as high (only the second time in 9 months of trying)

Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping to see a :bfp: in the new year.

Love that you all are still so supportive and just want to wish all of you happy bouncy healthy bundles of joy in 2012


----------



## LoloShells

Good luck Ebelle, glad you're still hanging around. 

Got my crosshairs, 3dpo today. Normally wouldn't be ovulating until just today!


----------



## B&LsMom

YAY ebelle!! Congrats on crosshairs LOLO!! 

ASF I had a huge temp rise today but I think it was because I slept in my big fluffy robe last night and woke up super warm--might have to discard it : / Ov day should be on New Years Eve--getting blood drawn on Wednesday and hoping to CELEBRATE if I get a negative hCG result back on Friday!!


----------



## LoloShells

Well this place has certainly died :(


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Lolo, I was going to come in and say good luck to everybody earlier, but I was afraid it would turn into an in-law rant (they've been nightmarish, that's all i'll say) so I kept quiet! But very hopeful for BFPs this cycle for all!


----------



## LoloShells

Aw, well anything is better than the deadness in here!


----------



## citymouse

They stayed for eight days, they got me sick, SIL is a spoiled brat who is literally stunned into silence when told she can't have her way, and MIL is a complete and total psycho who refuses to respect boundaries. 

FIL's okay. But he's pretty quiet.


----------



## B&LsMom

When we got to my in-laws house on Christmas day all of the girls were crying (DH's mom and his sisters, they are 21 and 25) and FIL was out in his shop away from everyone else----oh the joys of the Holiday Season.


----------



## citymouse

Can we just round up all the crazy in-laws and ship them off to be together on an island somewhere?


----------



## LoloShells

Wow I'm sorry! I love my in laws. I have one annoying sil but she lives in another state.

My ex husbands family on the other hand, Omg. Cannot stand a single one of them.


----------



## citymouse

You're lucky! I actually like my in-laws in small doses, under the right circumstances. MIL is crazy but she can be nice. But get them all together and it's like crazy stew. I'm just thinking of how bad I felt that I have been avoiding them for two days (since it was confirmed SIL was actually sick) and I realized that she never even came close to apologizing for getting me sick. So now I don't feel so bad. :rofl:

:blush: I was so irritated by them that I totally hoarded the bump and didn't let them feel a single kick.


----------



## B&LsMom

Mine are normally great--something about Christmas brought out all the crazy hormones!!

Good job City---you have to be nice to touch the bump is a GREAT rule to live by!!


----------



## Katy78

Just a quick hi girls. I didn't forget about you but I'm off work for the week and I'm spending all of my time with my OH (who doesn't know about BnB). So I'm quiet but I'm still reading the forum every day.

O test was positive yesterday so I should O tomorrow sometime. OH has a terrible cold but we are managing to BD anyway :winkwink:. Wish me luck.


----------



## citymouse

Good luck! We conceived in the midst of horrible ear and sinus infections, so it can be done!


----------



## B&LsMom

Hi Katy :hi: GOOD LUCK catching eggy!!! I should just be a few days behind you!!


----------



## ebelle

Awwww, sorry to hear about all the in law troubles...

My partner's parents are divorced and she is an only child, so I only have to deal with her mother who is a sweet little thing, so no in law problems for me atm.

I've been trying real hard not to obsess during this TWW as it does stupid things to my head. 7 DPO today and I've had weird crampings, temp dips, nausea etc... its all in my head of course, or so I am trying to convince myself. I can't wait til I know for sure. In the meantime, hope everyone is well and enjoying the laid back year end!


----------



## B&LsMom

Yay ebelle--less than 2 days until testing!! Last BFP of the year (or is anyone else testing before 2012??)!!


----------



## LoloShells

Not me, not even buying tests until af is expected!

Good luck Ebelle :)


----------



## citymouse

Fx'd ebelle!


----------



## Katy78

GL *ebelle*.
No more 2011 testing for me. 0 DPO today.


----------



## babyliciouss

Hi guys I hope you all had great Christmas. I got my BFP on 25th of December, however when I was 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant i went to hospital due to having a little bit of pain in the right ovary. I went to have transvaginal ultrasound to see if the pregnancy is in the right place. The nurse told me they can not see anything at all in my uterus apart from the thickened lining and also they can not see anything in the tubes. My HCG levels are doubling every 48 hours. Has anyone ever had anything similar?


----------



## B&LsMom

I know artsiekat has had an ectopic pregnancy--not sure if that is what you are going thru, but sounds similar. I don't think they can normally see the pregnancy but the increasing hCG levels are the give away. Good Luck with finding answers and so very sorry you are going thru this.


----------



## citymouse

I don't know, Babyliciouss... 4w5d is really, really early to be able to see much of anything on an ultrasound, isn't it? 

I had pains and cramps up to about 9 weeks, so I hope those HCG levels are the real indicator of what's going on! 

Best wishes for you.


----------



## babyliciouss

Its the nurse they really keep saying things like its most likely to be ectopic as the Hcg level i have they can normally see the sac in the uterus. I would never go for an early scan ever again cuz they keep ringing me and saying to come in next week and to keep coming in for blood test. This is my first pregnancy with Clomid and I feel very devastated.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: I'm sorry. We'll all be pulling for you.


----------



## B&LsMom

I didn't even take into consideration how early it was--good call City--especially if you have a tilted uterus it can make it tricky for them to see baby even further along--keep us posted on what you find out

AFM: FINALLY--Got my under 3, "normal" results--Longest 14 weeks EVER!! Really struggling with wanting to follow my Drs. advice or CELEBRATING---Used our last condom last night ; )


----------



## babyliciouss

Thanks City mouse for supporting me. 

Blakesmum I am so happy for you .


----------



## citymouse

Yay, blakesmom! Back in the saddle. ;)


----------



## Katy78

*babyliciouss*, how high is your hcg? According to the duration of your pregnancy it's normal not to see anything yet. FX'ed for you.

Yay, *blakesmom*!!! Throw the condoms away :thumbup:. Or rather keep them for after your new baby is born :winkwink:.

Have a great New Year's eve, girls :).


----------



## babyliciouss

My hcg level are fine itd just that there is nothing on ultrasound. They will check me again next week fingers crossed. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## LoloShells

Happy new year ladies!

9dpo and feeling some NEW cramping, yay! It feels like a cross between af cramps, and radiating gas pain (but have not passed gas). Maybe its implantation? I always read that women think their period is coming, and it was implantation. I've never felt like af was coming this early, so maybe!


----------



## LoloShells

And just as fast, its gone. Hmm.


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo I imagine implantation is a pretty quick thing--it's ok that it came and went in an short time ; ) And if it comes back that is the little bean just snuggling in real tight--good symptom--keep them coming!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Hi Ladies :)

Sorry I've been so MIA for a couple of weeks. I needed to take a break :/ ..... But I'm back now! How is everyone? Hope you all had a great, safe and fantastic New Year! Hubby and I had a romantic dinner and then came home and celebrated just us - it was great.

I have a schedule of Drs appintments for the new year.... Getting a blood preg test (precaution for the HSG) on the 4th & the Dr wants me to come in b/c of a pap smear but I'm not that worried because when he did the pap I bled a little (first time that happened...) and he warned that he may need to see me again to re-do the test and the blood may interfer with the sample. Then..... on the 6th I have to get an HSG (not looking forward to that at all!) but my hubby will be there with me and with him I can get through anything. I hope they let him in the room with me, becuase I've heard sooo much about how it either REALLY hurts or is totally fine it's got me a bit freaked out..... And last but not least we have our first appointment with a fertility specialist Jan 11th. No more wait list! YAY!

I have so much hope for this New Year & hope that it brings baby dust to you all!


----------



## sadie

lolo, i have my fx for you for this one! It sounds good! 

HB, good luck and keep us posted as to your dr appt.

Bmom, happy to hear you have the all clear! 

Hi Twilliams! I see you are on at the same time as me!


----------



## sadie

Lolo, also your temps look great!


----------



## citymouse

Lolo, weird, short cramps are a great sign! Fx'd for you!


----------



## LoloShells

hmmm... either af really *is* coming early or ive got what could be an implantation dip.


----------



## sadie

:dust: for a bfp Lolo!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Lols - let us know how it goes!! I'm sending lots of baby dust your way :)

Sadie - Thanks! I will keep you all updated on the appointments.

I took a HPT this morning and got a BFN :/ wishiful thinking I guess. I don't even know when to test since I don't get normal periods and go months without one. I also noticed hairs on my chin for the first time today. Thanks PCOS.... If we're able to get pregnant in the end it will be all worth it though. I never expected it would be this difficult though, emotionally. If I hear someone tell me "You're only 28 and DH is 30, you have plenty of time - you're young and healthy" one more time.... It can just get so frustrating because me and DH have been trying for over a year! Unless someone has been through it they really don't understand how much of a toll it can take. I keep focusing on moving forward and see what options the fertility specialist say that we have. Counting down the days! A week and two days to go. woohoo!

Reading about all of your joys and struggles has helped me out so much so thank-you for that :)


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Hopeful! Sorry about your bfn. :( I hate when people say "Oh, you're only x years old, you have plenty of time" about anything, because it's not about some set deadline, it's about what you have been hoping for in your own life and for your own timeline.


----------



## hopefulbaby

city- I know, eh??! - I hate it too. This year I made a New Years resolution to not be as sad about it and not be as stressed (in general). I really feel like this could be the year :)


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls.
Vacation is over and I'm back to work :(.
Well, at least I'll be a bit more active here ;). Though I have to work. That's something you're supposed to do at your job :dohh:.

*hopefulbaby*, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. I hope it's your last. I see you've been getting "you're still young enough" speech. I'm getting quite the opposite (from some people), co-workers telling me I'm a bit old (at 33), that I should be thinking about having a baby :growlmad:.

*Lolo*, you're at the best and the worst time of the cycle right now. Most stressful time, but I wish I was there, too. Well, I'm not so far behind you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed you are rewarded with a BFP in a few days.

Any news, *babyliciouss*? I'm thinking about you, sending positive vibes.

And the rest of you?

*ebelle*, are you testing already?

AFM, nothing much going on here. I'm on 4 DPO, my bbs are very achey (have been since O), nothing else really. It's still too early anyway. (*Not*) expecting AF next Wednesday.


----------



## babyliciouss

Katy: No news yet. I will update you on Thursday when i have 6 weeks ultrasound:(Just being hopeful. Thanks for watching out for me. The nurses said they have their fingers crossed for it not to be ectopic which I hope its not


----------



## citymouse

So do we, babyliciouss!


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, Lolo, nice temp bounce! :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks, its makin me want to test. :/


----------



## hopefulbaby

lols - how do you share your fertility friend chart? I have an account (free) and can't figure out how to share mine...

p.s - your chart looks great!! :)


----------



## LoloShells

Under the sharing tab, click get code. It will show you your web address that you can share or a bbcode you can paste into your signature. 

Hope that helps, I'm a horrible teacher


----------



## hopefulbaby

lolo - That's okay, thanks for your help! When I view mine I only see a ticker and not the chart. Maybe I have to pay for a membership with fertilityfriend to get the chart viewable by others.


----------



## hopefulbaby

I figured it out! woo! Free memberships can only show 2 charts.


----------



## sadie

Lolo... will you poas tomorrow? :) i love your chart!


----------



## LoloShells

I think Thursday or Friday


----------



## jensengirl

Happy New Year my BnB ladies!!! Ive been so busy during the holidays and couodnt check online much. I have a huge Irish Catholic fam (we all know how rapidly they reproduced back then haha) and in laws to see over the course of 2 days...what a nightmare and im still recovering! 
I always look forward to coming back and reading plenty of witty comments BUT most of all want to see the word "expecting" under all of your names!!! We have a few testing this week so I will be on the look out. As for me, I had 2 follies 3d ago and I go in tomorrow for another scan and will trigger if the follicles looks good!! I took another cycle of clomid that i had leftover but only 50mg this time...I listened to you Dr. Sadie haha. My RE was on vaca for xmas so I did it with your suggestion instead:)
*Lolo* your ewcm makes me jealous and I am so hopeful this month after sweing those temps! Your mucus should keep those sperms going and going, definately will happen if that little eggy wasnt already caught I can feel it!!
*Katy* a week left to test, fingers crossed for you!!!
*Tina* you looked absolutely stunning on your wedding day, much congrats! and i agree, you hardly look preggo just the little bump:)
*Ebelle* Thinking of you and wishing you and your partner the very best!! when will you test?
*Sadie* *Artsie**City* thanks for sticking around to cheer all of us still TTC on, it feels great to have your support and I really want to thank you from the bottom of my heart!
So ladies may 2012 be our year to have some BUMPS!!!!! Good luck to everyone and sorry for those I may have left out of the comments, I cant kee uo with our growing group! I should check in more often huh:winkwink:


----------



## B&LsMom

jensengirl said:


> happy new year my bnb ladies!!! Ive been so busy during the holidays and couodnt check online much. I have a huge irish catholic fam (we all know how rapidly they reproduced back then haha) and in laws to see over the course of 2 days...what a nightmare and im still recovering!
> I always look forward to coming back and reading plenty of witty comments but most of all want to see the word "expecting" under all of your names!!! We have a few testing this week so i will be on the look out. As for me, i had 2 follies 3d ago and i go in tomorrow for another scan and will trigger if the follicles looks good!! I took another cycle of clomid that i had leftover but only 50mg this time...i listened to you dr. Sadie haha. My re was on vaca for xmas so i did it with your suggestion instead:)
> *lolo* your ewcm makes me jealous and i am so hopeful this month after sweing those temps! Your mucus should keep those sperms going and going, definately will happen if that little eggy wasnt already caught i can feel it!!
> *katy* a week left to test, fingers crossed for you!!!
> *tina* you looked absolutely stunning on your wedding day, much congrats! And i agree, you hardly look preggo just the little bump:)
> *ebelle* thinking of you and wishing you and your partner the very best!! When will you test?
> *sadie* *artsie**city* thanks for sticking around to cheer all of us still ttc on, it feels great to have your support and i really want to thank you from the bottom of my heart!
> So ladies may 2012 be our year to have some bumps!!!!! Good luck to everyone and sorry for those i may have left out of the comments, i cant kee uo with our growing group! I should check in more often huh:winkwink:


citymouse too--thanks for cheering us on!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

CD 18--FF hasn't detected Ov yet---Stupid clearblue digi OPK's just keep giving me errors so I can't use them and I started spotting today, and my temps are really wacky this month too-------------GRRRRRRRRRRRRR-------------Thanks for letting me vent--I'm better now LOL


----------



## B&LsMom

OK my ray of Hope: 

Ovulation Spotting is defined as a very light bleeding that may accompany ovulation - though it is rather uncommon fertility indicator and can be easily missed (even if it occurs). Unless you are fertility charting and observing daily changes in cervical mucus, you may not even be aware of this secondary fertility sign.

The source of "ovulation spotting" is traced to the rupture of the ovarian follicle when the egg is released. When you ovulate, luteinizing hormone causes the surface of the ovarian follicle to weaken and disintegrate. This leads to the formation of a hole, or stigma, through which the egg will ultimately "escape" into one of the fallopian tubes. At this "midcycle moment", a residual trace of blood may accompany ovulation when the stigma ruptures.

The trace amount of blood that may appear due to the rupture of the follicle will not be red (like menstrual blood), but will rather exhibit a brownish or pinkish color. For example, you may see just a faint streak of pinkish blood intermingled with cervical fluids during your daily CM check.

During this "fertile phase" of your cycle, cervical mucus will likely be transparent and stretchy, like egg white. If you do happen to discover a small amount of blood at this time, note this light bleeding on your fertility chart as a possible indicator of ovulation. If this is indeed O-spotting, you should see your bbt temperature rising shortly thereafter. This bleeding should not last long, and if it persists for more than a few days, contact your doctor.


----------



## citymouse

Fx'd, blakesmom!

And for you, jensengirl!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Jensengirl - Welcome back! I'm new to the group *waves* :hi:

blakesmom - :dust: :)

I am excited to get this Dr appointment over with tomorrow morning! Wish me luck with the preg blood test & pap smear results!


----------



## ebelle

hang in there bmom. it will work out somehow...

Lolo... looks like we'll be keeping our fingers crossed for each other... when are u testing?

Katy, you are about a week behind me... fingers crossed for u!

babylicious, really hoping u hear the heartbeat and all is fine asap.

jensengirl, welcome back!

hopefulbaby - fingers crossed for ur pap smear :)

sadie, how is the little lamb growing? share some bump pics with us?


how's the new year treating everyone? I've been driving myself crazy doing HPTs everyday. Had to keep myself away from the bubbly this new years and still nothing to show for it. still hoping that a :bfp: comes though. it would be cool if it does as I just found out my cousin's wife is 7 weeks pregnant and it would be nice to have a bump buddy.

Wishing all a great 2012 with plenty of bumps around!


----------



## LoloShells

Hi Ebelle, I hope that negative turns into a positive for you!

I think I'll wait until Thursday morning to test. Honestly I probably shouldn't test early at all, since I had a late positive with kylee. Buuut I figure every pregnancy is different so maybe there's a chance?


----------



## citymouse

See how you feel Thursday and test if you want to, Lolo. If you don't want to, drink a ton of water the night before and then run to the bathroom first thing without a pregnancy test. ;) 

Ebelle & hopefulbaby, good luck!


----------



## Katy78

Good morning.
*jensengirl*, good to hear from you again. FX'ed your follicles grow and that you get a nice BFP as a result.
*ebelle* and *Lolo*, I hope you get your BFPs in a few days.
*bmom*'s eggy - get going. There's a bunch of nice spermies wanting to meet you.
*city*, *tina*, *sadie*, *artsie* - how are your bumps coming along?


----------



## LoloShells

My temps aren't doing what I want them to, so i will probably hold off on testing. Especially if they keep going down. FF has put af somewhere between tomorrow and Monday, so the drop in temp however slight, isn't a good sign.


----------



## hopefulbaby

Good morning everyone :) Hi Katy :hi:

Thanks, ebelle! I hope you get a :bfp: soon!

Lolo - you have a lot more restraing on those HPT than I do. Waiting is the worst part!! I hope you get a :bfp:

City - Thanks! How have you been feeling?

I had the worst sleep last night! I didn't get to bed until 4am :/ I felt okay, I just couldn't sleep. Too much on my mind about this Dr's apointment, the HSG and all the other upcoiming appointments after that.

Good news is I have to leave in 5min to go to the appointment, and then this anxiety can be over and done with!


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Lolo, looking at "pregnant" charts at FF, lots of them have little dips. Keep your hope! But I understand not wanting to test.

Thanks for asking about the bump. She is apparently a dancing queen or some kind of mixed martial artist, because she kept me awake for an hour and a half last night with her gymnastics. I had my 28-week checkup yesterday and pre-registered for my hospital stay, but also got to experience some time in the L&D ward because my blood pressure was high and my doctor wanted me hooked up to their monitors for a while. That was interesting! :shock: I was trying to figure out how to text my DH that my doctor sent me to labor and delivery without being alarmist. :haha: All was normal, though I can tell my blood pressure is more sensitive these days. My heart pounds at least once a day.


----------



## LoloShells

That's crazy city, the same thing happened to my sister yesterday! She's diabetic and considered high risk, so she's going in for a stress test twice a week. She went in yesterday, and her blood pressure was 160/92 so they admitted her and ran some tests for preeclampsia that turned up negative thank god. They said if the test had been positive they would have been taking the baby, there and then, via c-section. Thankfully she was released and all was ok.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and I can smell blood again, (god that makes me sound like a vampire or something) so i'd make a bet that af shows by Friday.


----------



## hopefulbaby

The worst news of my life so far has happened.

I just found out I have cervical cancer. I'm so upset :( So far I've only told DH. I felt bad for calling him in the middle of work but I just had to. No idea how I'm going to tell my parents or the rest of my family.

I'm on a waiting list (4-6) months for a Colposcopy, Biopsy and HPV test. The HPV test is to find out weather that's what caused the cancer. We can still try and get pregnant which will delay any cancer treatment, which I'm okay with because depending on how far advanced the cervical cancer is..... treatment (kimo / radiation therapy) means that I may never be able to have children.

I am so upset I'm beside myself.


----------



## citymouse

hopefulbaby said:


> The worst news of my life so far has happened.
> 
> I just found out I have cervical cancer. I'm so upset :( So far I've only told DH. I felt bad for calling him in the middle of work but I just had to. No idea how I'm going to tell my parents or the rest of my family.
> 
> I'm on a waiting list (4-6) months for a Colposcopy, Biopsy and HPV test. The HPV test is to find out weather that's what caused the cancer. We can still try and get pregnant which will delay any cancer treatment, which I'm okay with because depending on how far advanced the cervical cancer is..... treatment (kimo / radiation therapy) means that I may never be able to have children.
> 
> I am so upset I'm beside myself.

:hugs: That is horrible. I'm so sorry.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm sorry, a good friend of mine just had cancer cells removed from her cervix. She is not a happy camper. 

The good news is that if the cancer has not spread, you have a very good prognosis. Did they say, you have cancer, or did they tell you that you have pre cancerous cells?

From what I know, and correct me if im wrong, but if cervical cancer is detected in its early stages, its treatment has one of the highest success rates. 

I know many a cancer patient and the key is to stay positive. The ones with a horrible Outlook are always in worse shape. I wish i could offer some comfort, but I know there is none. I'm sorry


----------



## LoloShells

Ps. Didn't you just go in for an Hsg? How were they able to tell you that you have cancer without a biopsy?


----------



## sadie

I'm so sorry, hopefulbaby. Please keep us posted.


----------



## sadie

I'm doing ok.... Dull ache on my right side which happened during the night. Comes and goes. Dont know if i should be concerned or not. Baby's heartbeat is still going strong on my doppler. 
I kind of choked 2x on my toothbrush last night which caused these crazy gags and then i almost vomited and also swallowed tons of air which hurt me so much inside so i am hoping that is what the dull ache is about. That or I flopped too hard in bed while turning over in my sleep..... amnio tomorrow, so I will be in hiding until saturday or even sunday.... Say a prayer for me, for those that believe in prayer. I'm quite nervous!


----------



## artsiekat

Happy 2012 ladies! I arrived back home yesterday and have been settling back in as well as getting a 12 week scan today.

I have been reading up on you guys, but been too busy to post. I know I missed a lot and I'm sorry there were no more BFP's for 2011, but I have a feeling 2012 will be a good year.

Hopefulbaby - I am so sorry to hear the news about cancer. I hope they caught it early and you can have as many babies as you want. :hugs: Stay strong, hun.

williams - You looked absolutely gorgeous in your wedding dress and I hope you're able to share a photo of the happy bride and groom with us! I'm so very happy for you.

Ebelle - I can't remember if I said it's good to see you back, but it is! I'm glad you took some time off for yourself, too.

I'll try to go back to read things I've missed tonight. 

Here's a picture of my wiggly little potato!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LoloShells

Nice to see you Artsie, adorable pic of the lil one


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Artsie! Love the bebe!

Sadie, I had aches around that time and had a hard time getting comfortable at night because of them. That's when I bought my maternity pillow. :hugs: I'm sure everything is okay. Good luck with the amnio... not that I think you need it for the procedure, but for the staying calm while waiting for the results.


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - Good luck with your amnio, I'm sure the baby is perfect and I'll be sending good thoughts your way.

I forgot to mention that the ultrasound tech did find my bleed on my ultrasound, with some looking. She said it was now quite small and nowhere near the size it was at 7 weeks. Really happy about that.

City & Sadie - I'm a total bed flopper and I find in the middle of the night my tummy is so tender, partly from needing to pee and flopping over way too much. I'm still sleeping on my back and tummy, but I'm thinking I'm going to need a maternity pillow soon because my sore tummy keeps waking me up.


----------



## citymouse

Yes, I'm afraid your tummy-sleeping days are nearly over. But a maternity pillow makes it very comfy to sleep on your side, so have no fear!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Thanks for asking Katy, someone has given me a lovely present of a cold, which has this time knocked me for six. Can only take paracetamol to keep temp down (Tylenol if in US) but sinuses and head is so full of congestion. I always need decongestants, and not being able to take them means cold lasts far longer and makes me more miserable.

Just like Citymouse, I have some kind of party going on in my tummy every night between 12 am and 3 am which is keeping me awake while ill.
Bump is just getting bigger and bigger.

I did do some baby outfit shopping on Monday and have some adorable outfits for the little man. Got crib and moses basket too. Looking forward to shopping more, but that won't happen till I am feeling normal.

Will post more pics this week hopefully artsiekat :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Great pics Artsie! Thanks for sharing!! 

Twilliams, sorry to hear you are not feeling well! Are we allowed to use vicks vaporub? It smells like menthol and opens the passages.... (dont know if you have the same stuff over there, but am almost sure u do as they have it in Italy so....). That stuff always helps me, and I meant to ask my doc last week when I was stuffy.....

i hope you and city get some rest, even naps during the afternoon or so. its funny how they say being prego helps prepare one for having a baby. We never get to sleep well, we're up every few hours, we use the potty often, we get cranky, we eat often, etc.....


----------



## jensengirl

OMZ Blakesmom the same happened to me with those damn cbe digis! So much i called them and they're sending me a new box. I've spent over 500$ on those kits already plus the hpts...its disgusting how much they cost. My RE appts havent been much cheaper:( Friday is another follie scan, they were only 12mm and i had 2 11mm's. Can I just at least ovulate for once already?!?!
Hopeful, I actually was dx with stage 1 cervical dysplasia in 2003 which is a form of hpv where pre cancerous cells are found during a pap...is this what you have? I ended up having cryotherapy to kill the cells on my cervix 8 years ago and have been hpv free since so no worries! the word cancer is scary but as long as its early on the prognosis is good just like Lolo mentioned. I will be thinking of you, please keep me posted and let me know if you have any questions or wanna talk about it:)


----------



## jensengirl

Call them to get a new box mailed Blakesmom!!! Their customer service reps are actually a joy to deal with....and i meant to say OMG not OMZ:winkwink:


----------



## jensengirl

Artsie thanks for the pictures!!! You must be on cloud nine, i cant wait to feel that kind of joy myself.
Sadie, I hope the nausea and GI upset ends soon but those symptoms mean your hormones are rising well! I hope that gives you peace of mind that things are going great for you:) 12wks almost to the second trimester woohoooo!!!!!
Gnite ladies, still catching up on rest from the holidays:sleep:


----------



## LoloShells

It felt sooo good getting out of my bra tonight. There's definitely something going on there. However, it seems like each month they get a little more sensitive, I think in adjustment to "the big change" I made. It's hard to ignore though because big swollen knockers is what made me insist on a second hpt when Kylees first one was negative.


----------



## ebelle

awww artsie, thats so cuteeeee! loving the baby potato :)

hopeful - I am so sorry to hear that, but i do know cervical cancer is treatable, esp in the early stages. Do get everything sorted out and keep hounding the doctors until they give you an answer

loloshells - fingers crossed u get that :bfp: soon

13 dpo and negative for me, so i've just about given up this cycle. back to the drawing board!


----------



## LoloShells

I miss coconuts :(


----------



## B&LsMom

Me too Lolo : (

Hopeful~~Prayers going out to you. That is such hard news and to get it while you were without DH--even worst. Please get us posted as you get more news on things.

Thanks Jensengirl!! I will try calling them on Friday----SO FRUSTRATING and an 8 minute error--I can't hold me pee in that long LOL--silly little digis!!

Artsie----LOVE THE SCAN PICS!!


----------



## Katy78

*hopefulbaby*, I'm so sorry to hear about your cervical cancer. They probably caught it early. Otherwise you wouldn't be on a waiting list for 6 months and they wouldn't say you could still get pregnant till then. Maybe it's even pre-cancerous and all they will do will be cryotherapy to remove the changed cells. I have all my crossables crossed for you. Keep us posted.

Welcome back, *artsie*. Thank you for sharing the photos of your lovely little potato (no longer just a bean). Good news about your disappearing hematoma :thumbup:.

Thank you for sharing news about your bumps, our pregnant ladies. Sleeping troubles... I'm sure I'll be having the worst of it when it's my time as I have trouble sleeping as it is sometimes. Especially when nervous about work.

*sadie*, good luck with the amnio. Rest as much as you can after it. And I'm sure the results will be good. You had good numbers already, if I remember correctly.

A cold, *tina*? I hate those. I feel sorry for you, being pregnant and having a cold. I have a cold myself (got it from my OH) since yesterday and I feel terrible. I don't usually take much for it, I just let it pass. It's normally over in three days. But I think you can use most of the decongestants in pregnancy that work locally. Ask at the pharmacy.

*ebelle*, :hug:. All is not lost but in case AF does show up, FX'ed insamination goes well this month and that you get your BFP in February.

AFM, I have a cold as I've already mentioned. Feeling terrible, I hate my nose when it's congested or runny. Otherwise I'm fine, waiting to see if this cycle has been successful. Finding out in less than a week.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy I asked at Pharmacy last time I got a cold in November, the only one they said I could have is menthol drops you put in hot water and hang head over.

Its ok, but am used to downing either a pack of Beechams flu plus which contains strong decongestant followed by a pack of sudafed which is hard core decongestant.

My mums sinuses were so bad at one point she had them drained, having seen that, I would never do it.


----------



## babyliciouss

Hi Katy and citymouse and everyone. I hope you all are well. I had transvaginal ultrasound today and I am much relieved today as a lot can change in just 8 days. When I went for my first ultrasound I was 4w 4d pregnanct and they said this pregnancy may not be viable, as they could not see anything at all. Today I am 6 weeks pregnant and they saw a sac and a yolk sac in my uterus and said that the sac measures 5 weeks, and they discharged me. Everyone Thanks for supporting me, and baby dust to you all and never loose hope.



Katy78 said:


> Any news, *babyliciouss*? I'm thinking about you, sending positive vibes.


----------



## sadie

Great news, Baby!


----------



## Katy78

Yay, *baby*!!! I'm so happy for you :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
The beginning of your pregnancy was very stressful, I hope the rest of it is stress-free.


----------



## sadie

Oooh ,aty. We need a new title for the forum! :)


----------



## Katy78

I completely forgot :blush:.
Thank you *sadie*.


----------



## LoloShells

Temp still going down. Dun dun dunnnn.... Af should be around the corner. Ohhhh well.


----------



## Katy78

Oh *Lolo* - :hug:


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks. I'll be alright. The only thing that sucks is that I keep having baby dreams. I have to wake up so disappointed. Last night I dreamt I was breastfeeding a baby girl. It was so sweet.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo & Ebelle - Sorry to hear AF is on her way. :/ But a new year is a new start and I'm wishing for you ladies! Hope you get your BFP soon!

Baby - So happy to hear that your baby is growing! I'm surprised they'd tell you it's not viable at 4ish weeks anyway since that's so early and most women don't see anything on ultrasounds at that point! Hoping for a healthy pregnancy for you.

Bmom and Katy - Thanks so much. Hubby and I are getting pretty excited these days!


----------



## citymouse

Sorry, Lolo and ebelle. :( :hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

Thanks everyone for all your support. I had a mental breakdown when I got home yesterday. Today I feel much better. Upset, but better.

lolo - Dr found the cancer cells from a pap smear. My HSG is tomorrow morning, so I'm still waiting for that but it's just around the corner! I wish my DH was there with me (no reason for him to be or so I thought, it was supposed to be just bloodwork getting done, I didn't realize Dr had bad news too On another note, sorry to hear AF is on its way! Lets hope not :)

I asked the Dr if I have HPV and he said it is probable, since 70% of cervical cancer is caused by it. He aslo said it is not new but we presently don't know much about it. Because of this you will never know what strain of it you have, since it is too unkonwn to test exactly what # / type you have and there are over 100 types. Men can't even get tested for it even though they also can have it. HPV doesn't always have symptoms and can take months to years to appear, once infected. I've never had symptons and neither has DH. Our Dr also said that almost every woman will get HPV at one point in her life but that the body usually can fight it on its own and it will go away with no symptoms signs or even knowing that you have it. When I get the biopsy and coloscopy they will also check for HPV, but my Dr didn't seem worried at all about the HPV part, and was more concerned about Cancer.

Now that I think about it, I know he said that I have cancer but I don't remember if he said "pre-cancer cells" or "cancer cells". I heard the word cancer and I don't remember much after that, I wish my DH was with me when I found out :/

I wont know how bad it is until the coloscopy / biopsy and it sucks that I have to wait 4-6 months, however there is a silver lining in that. I'm sure if it was really bad they'd have me in there next week. He said if I start geting abnormally sick, or feeling pain to go the the hospital. It's still very upsetting though, none the less. The Dr's assistant said that the wait list used to only be 2 months but they had changed over their process so now it takes longer, but the Drs office will call me within a month and a half regardless (probably just to check up on me).

Jense - Thank you so much for sharing your story. After my freak-out yesterday and a lot of researching I had no clue how common cervical cancer is.

Ebell - I hope it's in the early stages too... I mean, it must be.. I hope. Sorry to hear AF is on it's way! Hope not!

Blakesmom - I will keep you posted!

Katy - Thanks so much. I hope so too.

And on another note.... Just called the Dr this afternoon to hear about the blood preg test (what's the short term for that? BPT?) and it's a negitive. I was pretty certain it would be though.... Just a preliminary check before the HSG tomorrow since I have PCOS and my cycle is wack. lol Longest cycle I've ever had was 87 days and shortest was 17!


----------



## LoloShells

Hopeful- my friend that had cells removed recently, has a very similar story to yours. She had an abnormal pap, they saw a small lesion that they were concerned about. They told her there was a chance I t could be cancerous. She had a biopsy which confirmed that she did have pre cancerous cells (which basically means cells that CAUSE cancer). She later went in to have those cells removed from her cervix. No chemotherapy. She will go in every 3 months to get checked and make sure they haven't come back. They will be running tests on the tissue they removed, that will tell them how advanced the cancer had become. This will tell her if it may have spread beyond her cervix. I really hope the process goes similarly for you, as I think she got the best outcome.


----------



## LoloShells

On a side note, my bbs itch like crazy! What the hell?!


----------



## babyliciouss

Thanks for supporting me guys god bless you all. I hope you all get ur BFP soon. 

*Hopefulbaby* keep us posted i hope your HSG goes well.


----------



## B&LsMom

More strange spotting today---oy. On a good note, HUGE temp spike today--hopefully I should get my crosshairs on FF tomorrow!!


----------



## LoloShells

You should share your chart


----------



## B&LsMom

yes didn't we have a lesson in that the other night---I'll see what I can do LOL


----------



## LoloShells

Wow that is a huge jump! Two more high temps and you should get crosshairs :D

I believe the rule is you have to have 3 temps in a row higher than your previous 6 before you get crosshairs.


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo I plugged in fake temps last night and didn't get crosshairs until I put in temps for Friday AND Saturday, but when I put in my temp today it gave me crosshairs and put me @ 3DPO??


----------



## LoloShells

That's strange, but awesome! I know FF bends the rules based on other things like cm too so maybe that's why :)


----------



## artsiekat

Yeah, FF used temp and CM to mainly calculate O, if you use OPK's it'll use those, too, but they're secondary to temps and CM.

Who knows why got crosshairs with this one temp and not with your mock temp yesterday. Maybe it knew it wasn't real!  Of course, FF can easily be off by +/- 3 days.

Lucky me, I had a cold again. My whole family was sick in Dallas and hubby was sick as well and I thought I was safe, not having got sick yet. But nope, I wasn't spared. I never get sick and now I've gotten two colds this season. Boo.


----------



## citymouse

Lolo, you bounced again!


----------



## sadie

Test for us!!!


----------



## citymouse

LOL, Sadie, you're a bad influence.


----------



## LoloShells

Lol I know but I refuse to acknowledge it. My longest lp yet was 15 days. So I'm waiting til Sundays temp if af hasn't shown. When I used the restroom yesterday I was wiping watery cm, and then I saw a very light pink bit. Nothing since but that seems to always be the case right before af. Not the watery part, but the light pink stuff and then nothing.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and when I put in the watery cm yesterday, FF changed my crosshairs to dotted. I hate that.


----------



## LoloShells

Ps. I love you girls. I love that you get excited for us.


----------



## citymouse

Argh, stay away :witch:!


----------



## citymouse

LoloShells said:


> Ps. I love you girls. I love that you get excited for us.

I want everyone to experience the magic of peeing eighteen times a night and taking forty-five minutes to get up off the floor. ;)


----------



## LoloShells

Lol bring it on


----------



## B&LsMom

So I really don't get the difference between the crosshairs and the dotted crosshairs on FF--Maybe I should have actually read/watched some of the tutorials before I started charting on there lol. I agree stay away witch and bring on the excessive peeing and slow movements from low places lol


----------



## citymouse

:dust: for everybody!


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> So I really don't get the difference between the crosshairs and the dotted crosshairs on FF--Maybe I should have actually read/watched some of the tutorials before I started charting on there lol. I agree stay away witch and bring on the excessive peeing and slow movements from low places lol

the dotted crosshairs are basically like FF saying "We THIIINK you ovulated on this day, but we can't say definitively because there is conflicting info on your chart" My conflicting info is the fertile CM that I added yesterday.
Solid crosshairs are FF's way of saying they firmly believe that you ovulated on that day.


----------



## hopefulbaby

citymouse!!! LOL that made me laugh out loud. You're awesome :)

blakesmom - woohoo! Crosshairs!! :) I've only ever been able to get dotted lines in FF so far. Crosshairs deserve a happy dance. So I'll happy dance for you. :happydance:

artsie - Hope you dont stay sick for long and get well soon!

Lolo - your chart looks great!!! I'm so excited for you. have you tested yet have you tested yet??!

So I had the HSG today.... Unfortunately I wasn't one of the ones who was painless. OMG it was the worst pain I have EVER felt in my life - broken limbs included. It didn't help that I was already feeling a lot of anxiety before I got there. There were 2 doctors and 1 nurse. One Dr worked the machine MRI thing and the other Dr was working in my basement and the nurse stayed with me the whole time. She kept rubbing my knee to try to calm me down and held my hand when I started crying. DH was outside but they wouldn't let him in. Sorry if TMI, but the Dr couldn't get the catheter to go in and omg that hurt, then he decided to use a balloon to dialate me and had to use a clamp to keep my cervix open to put the catheter in. It was extreemly painful but that wasn't even the worst part.... Once they injected the die it was uncomfortable and I felt TONS of pressure and then out of no where it felt like I was getting stabbed from the inside... I had to consiously concentrate on not screaming. I could tell the nurse felt really bad because she kept squeezing my hand and telling me I would be okay and it wont last long. They had to get me to move around so they could take different angle pictures and then stay super still and that was quite difficult. I am so glad it is over and I hope I never have to do that again. I got me terrified of childbirth but at least childbirth is worth it in the end! And with having broken my arm, legs and ankle from gymnastics I thought I had a high pain tollerence too so it's not like I'm a wimp. The Dr had me wait in the waiting room for a half hour before they would let me go home. There was a lot of bleeding afterwards, but the Dr said that is normal. He also said I may be sore and have cramps for 1-2 weeks and if I get a fever or start to feel ill to come back to the hospital. I'm so glad DH was there with me.

The Dr gave me a perscription for codene for the pain and I'm really glad I took extra strength tylenol before I went in. Right now I've parked my toosh on the couch with my laptop and tv romote and both dogs are cuddled up on either side of me. I think they can sense that I don't feel well. I love my doggies :)

I wont have the results until I see the fertility specialist next week. The Dr there said that they could see with the monitor screen but the photos will give a much clearer result and that the Drs (family Dr, gyno and fertility specalist) should get the results in a few days.


----------



## hopefulbaby

p.s - wow I type a lot. sorry for the novels. lol :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks Lolo!!

Hopeful--sorry that was such a painful experience--but that is great DH got to be there with you right after it was done. What kind of pups do you have?? I have a Black Lab--he is pretty much the biggest lab ever so he isn't so great to cuddle with but he thinks he is a lap dog so always tries to get as close as possible. I personally thought childbirth was easy peasy with Blake. I had him early tho so I think that was why--but epidurals are AWESOME and I never felt pain that made me want to cry.


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Hopeful, I'm sorry. :( The nurse sounds really sweet, but I suppose that doesn't really help the pain. I hope your recovery is comfortable and above all I hope you see quick results in the form of highly useful information and some squeaky clean fallopian tubes. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Okay, *Lolo*... I have 14,000 small strips of tee-shirt cut and I have determined that this latch hook rag rug is too difficult. :rofl: It takes me probably 30 seconds minimum per strip to get them hooked into the rug... let's see... 116 hours to get them all in. Well, hmm, that doesn't actually sound terrible. 

However, assuming I still decide not to do it... what can I do with 14,000 small strips of tee-shirt fabric? :shock: Any crafty ideas out there? 

And I totally blame myself for this. In fact, even if I throw them all away, I'm not that sorry. Cutting them was very zen. :haha:


----------



## sadie

Hopeful, i hope you're feeling better.

@City, I love the idea of the rug. It sounds fun and relaxing....


----------



## citymouse

I think it would be, except it's really hard to pull the tee-shirt pieces through the rug grid.

Alternate ideas: a fringe pillowcase. That uses up 160. Soooo... all I have to do is make 87 pillowcases. :rofl:

I mean, the fun part is I have enough to make basically anything. I can even make several dozen things that are just failures!


----------



## LoloShells

Lol too funny! I'll see what I can come up with


----------



## hopefulbaby

Blakesmom - phew that's a releif (childbirth). DH is amazing. I can get through anyting with him :) Love of my life! We have two male American Eskimo dogs. They're nuts! Full of energy, never a dull moment. Awe, labs are great! DH had a lab growing up :)

City - It did help, but yeah, not so much with the pain part. Glad it's over! I'm feeling much better now. Still really sore so no :sex: yet. lol But soon! I've heard the HSG can make you more fertile.. Mabye because it cleans you out? Here's to hoping for a :bfp: soon and :af:

City - hrm... no idea what do do with strips of tshirt fabric! I just got a sewing machine for Christmas :thumbup: and I've hemmed and mended a bunch of things so far... bought a pattern to make a purse and a summer dress too but I haven't started on those yet! I know what you mean about cutting them all being zen though! I feel the same way when I'm lining my soap molds (I make handmade vegan soap and sell it at craft fairs and on Etsy). It's a pain to line them but all the cutting is I dunno... brain numbing relaxation. lol

Sadie - Thanks! I am feeling much better :)


----------



## LoloShells

citymouse said:


> Okay, *Lolo*... I have 14,000 small strips of tee-shirt cut and I have determined that this latch hook rag rug is too difficult. :rofl: It takes me probably 30 seconds minimum per strip to get them hooked into the rug... let's see... 116 hours to get them all in. Well, hmm, that doesn't actually sound terrible.
> 
> However, assuming I still decide not to do it... what can I do with 14,000 small strips of tee-shirt fabric? :shock: Any crafty ideas out there?
> 
> And I totally blame myself for this. In fact, even if I throw them all away, I'm not that sorry. Cutting them was very zen. :haha:

Lol, I've got it! Bring it all to me and I'll do it! Hahaha. I can't think of anything else to do with them yet but I'll keep tryin!


----------



## LoloShells

Aaand there's the drop. I'm out.


----------



## sadie

:hug: Lolo

City, what abiut creating sime type of wall art with a hot glue gun, so that they hang downwards, but in some sort of pretty pattern/color flow??


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Lolo. :(

Sadie, it's funny, I just suggested that to DH and he groooooaned. I was thinking I could do something on a canvas, even. His groan makes me want to do it more!

I did finish the front of a pillowcase, maybe later I'll take a picture.


----------



## LoloShells

It's alright. I'm gonna go get a new tattoo today to cheer myself up :)


----------



## artsiekat

Hopeful - I'm so sorry you had to go through that pain. It sounded like an awful experience. I hope it ends up helping you get your BFP sooner. :hugs:

City - If you cut the strips thinner, would that make them easier to pull through the grid? Or could you find a bigger grid?

Lolo - So sorry to hear about AF. :hugs: I want to see a pic of your new tat when you get it!


----------



## jensengirl

Im so sorry Lolo, every cycle sounds so promising for you and I always feel like you're going to end up with a bump. A new tat sounds like the perfect treat, I have 4 myself arent they addicting??

Hopeful- I hear the HSG is extra painful, im so sorry you had to go through it but just think...never again and now your tubes are nice and clear girl!!!

We need some more BFPs and soon!!! Did i hear someone going to change the thread name?? What are some good ones we can use?


----------



## jensengirl

just so you girls know where i stand since I dont have a cycle ticker, i triggered with ovidrel last night since I had a 20mm follicle via uktrasound and a nice 9mm lining. To test the 20th...these will be a long two weeks:wacko:


----------



## jensengirl

Oh and timed intercourse, no IUI or anything...for now anyways


----------



## hopefulbaby

I hope no one else's HSG was as painful as mine!! I'm feeling MUCH better today. Sore, but no need for any painkillers :thumbup:

And some good news.... My OPKs, HPT & pre-seed came in the mail today!! - Or it could have bee yesterday b/c I didn't check the mail. oops. I've never used OPKs before

Here is a pic of my first ever OPK! (with many more to come I'm sure... If I pee on them like I do on HPT.... :haha: )

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=321762&stc=1&d=1325973182

I didn't see in the instructions on weather or not the test results "expire" after a certain amount of time like HPT do. But this was after 10 min (as the directions said to read results).

What do you guys think about the lines? I can't tell if I've ovulated yet or what. lol I think the second line is a bit lighter.... and now that I've looked at the test hours earlier the lines are fading a bit so I'm not sure! :shrug:

City - would love to see a picutre of your pillow!!

Lolo - oooo! Would love to see a pic of your new tat! I don't have any yet. I've always wanted one but could never decide on what to get so I never did get one.

Artsie - how is your cold doing?

Jensen - It BETTER have cleared my tubes!! :haha: I had to google what ovidrel was :) How are you finding it working for you so far? I hope the 2WW goes by super quick for you and you get your :bfp: soon
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2259.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 60


----------



## LoloShells

well my artist is being a bitch today. Pardon my french. He wants me to come in on tuesday instead. Honestly I think he wants me to come in on a slow night, as some guaranteed cash flow, and keep tonight open for all the walk ins. Whatever. 

I'm PMSing. It's really annoying when I have to wait for my bleed. It's like, I know youre there, you know youre coming, what the hell are you waiting for?? I guess it'll start late tonight or tomorrow morning. I'm usually a morning starter so more likely tomorrow. TMI ALERT: I had some really weird stuff come out of me this morning. It was the consistency of Jello, or jelly i guess, and was clear. I've never seen anything like it. How about any of you ladies?


----------



## LoloShells

ps the tattoo is going to be a foot piece. They hurt like hell, and take forever to heal. He did a piece on my left foot about a year ago, and this one will go in the same spot on my right to even out my tootsies. 

I'll post a pic of the first tattoo, and a pic of the DRAWING of the next one :) (i draw all my tattoos. I'm too picky to let someone else draw and design them)


----------



## artsiekat

Hopefulbaby - I used OPK's and got pregnant for the second time(I miscarried that one in Sept) using them.

The test line should be as dark or darker than the control line for it to be positive. I've never noticed my lines changing after a 10 minute period, plus it's not as big a deal if you get false signs on them, so I wouldn't worry about when you check it.

Around the time I knew I ovulated, I would start OPKing. For me, I starting OPKing on CD 15. I would do one around 12pm and another sometime after 4pm. Some women's LH surge only lasts few hours, so doing them twice ensures you won't miss it. After I got a positive, I'd keep doing them for a day or two just to make sure the positive goes away. Sometimes when your positive doesn't go away it can be a sign of hormonal problems or a failed eggy release.

The LH in your urine builds up after you wake up, so it's most concentrated in the afternoons, most women don't do OPKs with FMU because it'll have the least LH hormone, but, of course, every woman is different! :)

FXed you get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## LoloShells

drawing of new tattoo:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0136.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LoloShells

Pick of existing tattoo, on left foot which is swollen for some weird reason. I got this after my grandma passed. She's the one I got the bomb pineapple upside down cake recipe from. She made it all the time, and everyone LOVES that cake.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0354.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LoloShells

hopefulbaby said:


> I hope no one else's HSG was as painful as mine!! I'm feeling MUCH better today. Sore, but no need for any painkillers :thumbup:
> 
> And some good news.... My OPKs, HPT & pre-seed came in the mail today!! - Or it could have bee yesterday b/c I didn't check the mail. oops. I've never used OPKs before
> 
> Here is a pic of my first ever OPK! (with many more to come I'm sure... If I pee on them like I do on HPT.... :haha: )
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=321762&stc=1&d=1325973182
> 
> I didn't see in the instructions on weather or not the test results "expire" after a certain amount of time like HPT do. But this was after 10 min (as the directions said to read results).
> 
> What do you guys think about the lines? I can't tell if I've ovulated yet or what. lol I think the second line is a bit lighter.... and now that I've looked at the test hours earlier the lines are fading a bit so I'm not sure! :shrug:
> 
> City - would love to see a picutre of your pillow!!
> 
> Lolo - oooo! Would love to see a pic of your new tat! I don't have any yet. I've always wanted one but could never decide on what to get so I never did get one.
> 
> Artsie - how is your cold doing?
> 
> Jensen - It BETTER have cleared my tubes!! :haha: I had to google what ovidrel was :) How are you finding it working for you so far? I hope the 2WW goes by super quick for you and you get your :bfp: soon

I posted a picture of a positive opk back on the 23rd if you wanna go look at it!


----------



## citymouse

Nice tats, Lolo!


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks!

Heres a wedding pic that shows my shoulder piece well. I'm not a fan of the pic though, lol.
 



Attached Files:







-646.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## B&LsMom

jensengirl said:


> just so you girls know where i stand since I dont have a cycle ticker, i triggered with ovidrel last night since I had a 20mm follicle via uktrasound and a nice 9mm lining. To test the 20th...these will be a long two weeks:wacko:

I think I will plan to test around the 20th or 21st---LETS SEE SOME BFP'S!!!


----------



## c_lovesbeauty

hey I'm new here, been seriously ttc since July 11, but this last cycle have been really obsessing!

As of 07.01.12 I'm 9DPO, day 26 of a 31-35 day cycle. Couldn't help myself today and did HPT which of course was BFN!! Anyone else at a similar stage? xxx


----------



## Katy78

*artsie*, sorry about your cold. I hope you get better soon. My cold disappeared in record time, after only two days.

*sadie*, love the new 17 week photo :).

*hopefulbaby*, ouch. I'm glad that HSG is behind you and that you're feeling better. I hope your tubes are clean now (if they weren't before already of course). Your OPK seems either pre-O or post-O. Impossible to tell from just one.

*city*, I'm sorry, we should have nagged you more about making your rug :winkwink:. Maybe it would be finished by now.

*Lolo* - I'm sorry girl :hugs:. Lovely tattoo drawing. The older tattoos, too. I don't have any but I love to see one that has a personal meaning.

*jensengirl*, I already changed the thread name. I do it every month. Now it's January 2012 so we're January 2012 buns :winkwink:. Yay, you're in the TWW now :happydance:!

*c_lovesbeauty*, welcome to our group. I'm a bit ahead of you, AF is due in 3 days, on the 11th.

AFM, I'm already going crazy. I'm finding out that I don't like the last few days before D-day after all. Too stressful.


----------



## sadie

jensengirl said:


> Im so sorry Lolo, every cycle sounds so promising for you and I always feel like you're going to end up with a bump. A new tat sounds like the perfect treat, I have 4 myself arent they addicting??

I wish i could have mine removed. I would do it in a second if it wasnt so expensive. Mine is on the back of my neck and no one abrely sees it, but i just know its there and want it to go away. I wasnt even yound when i did it. Oh well....

Lolo, youare a great artist! Does your job foxus on the art field?


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you, I wish my job let me use even an ounce of my creativity, but no chance. I work in customer service, heavy on the technical side, for a local manufacturer.

Question ladies, not sure what to mark on my chart. When you see the creamy cm, but it has a really light pink tinge, would you mark that as spotting?


----------



## citymouse

Another temp bounce... even I am about to start pestering you to test, Lolo!


----------



## LoloShells

Lol! She's a comin, she's just bein a bitch about it!


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo I wouldn't consider that to be spotting--my general rule for spotting is that there is a transfer onto either panties or panty liner, so there needs to be more than in either CM or just on the TP---not sure what everyone else thinks...


----------



## sadie

maybe it's IMPLANTATION BLEEDING!! :dust: for Lolo. :dust: for Lolo.....


----------



## sadie

Please go pee on something. Have your cycles ever been this long?? I wanna see a bfp. NOW!


----------



## LoloShells

Well if the bleed starts today, then yeah its a normal cycle length. Sorry I cant bring myself to test, lol! I love that youre all so hopeful, but I know its right around the corner. I can feel her.


----------



## sadie

OK, I'll shut up now. I hear ya. One last thing.

Aunt Flo-
Be a No Show
For LoLo.
Addio.


----------



## LoloShells

Lol, you're too funny. :)

We can all breathe now, she finally showed, cramps and all. It's really ok though. I need to get drastic with my diet and exercise cuz i put on 10 lbs since September. I wouldn't have been able to get serious if i were pg so I'm ok.


----------



## citymouse

Gah, that stupid wench! 

Don't get too drastic, madame. Be healthy and take care of you! :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you :) I just meant that I don't plan a slow transition into dieting and exercising, and doing a 180 like that is no bueno for pregnancy. I'm not gonna do anything crazy :) not that I would blame anyone for worrying based on my past.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Your tattoos are adorable. You did a nice job. Boo on AF for showing up, I was really hoping she wouldn't show! I hear you on the exercising and stuff, wish I had finished losing everything I wanted to before I got pregnant.

My cold is getting better, but I'm still stuffy and sneezy. Luckily, I don't feel too awful besides those symptoms. :D


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you :) I should mention i did not design the phoenix tattoo. I found that online. Just changed the colors and asked him not to outline it.


----------



## Katy78

Bah, nasty AF. Why does it bother us so - every month. She should take a hint... :hug:


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks :) her incessant cramping is keeping me from sleep. I waited too long for my second dose of ibuprofen and now im paying for it until it kicks in.


----------



## Katy78

I see *ebelle*'s AF showed up yesterday, too :cry: :hugs:.

I'm pretty sure I'll follow you girls in a day or two because I'm experiencing same symptoms that have always brought me AF so far. My bbs stoppes hurting and I have this dull pressure/pain in my lower stomach. I know that pregnancy signs are the same as PMS but I refuse to hope. I've had too much experience with her... She's coming for sure...


----------



## sadie

Hey Girls!

I just wanted to report that my amnio came back as NORMAL and I am having a GIRL!! 

xoxo


----------



## Katy78

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Congratulations, Sadie!


----------



## LoloShells

Aw Congrats! Happy for you!

I havent heard any names from you preggos yet... Any ideas?


----------



## sadie

I love a few, but OH and I havent really discussed it yet. Everytime I suggest something he says no. I want to keep it Italian, but a name that could also fit well when she comes to America to study/visit family/stay with grandparents, etc.... We shall see.....


----------



## citymouse

We have a name, but I'm not putting it online for Google-ability and privacy reasons, Lolo. I'm terrified that someday baby girl will Google herself and end up reading about some bodily functions or something that will scar her for life. 

Or future employers, etc. That kind of thing.


----------



## LoloShells

Aw man! So we'll never get to hear baby's name? Darn!


----------



## artsiekat

Congrats, Sadie! I told you she's perfect! :D


----------



## B&LsMom

So City and Sadie are both team pink and Twilliams is team blue--Artsiekat will you find out in a few months too??


----------



## LoloShells

Probably in just a couple weeks!


----------



## LoloShells

I guess I shouldn't assume, lol but I found out at 15 weeks. I went to a place in the mall though cuz I couldn't wait :)


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm all for waiting until the half way point--mainly just because my sister in law paid for a private scan in Germany @ 16 weeks and her little "Conner" turned out to be actually sweet baby GIRL Caitlynn lol. Mainly just wanted to know if she was going to find out at all. My cousin's babyshower is on the 21st of this month and they aren't finding out, so lots of yellows, creams, and greens on the registry...


----------



## LoloShells

Yikes! I had it confirmed at a later date by my doctor


----------



## LoloShells

I don't know how people can wait! That would kill me


----------



## B&LsMom

SIL found out at a later scan, but it was after all the baby shower stuff was bought (Custom invitations included lol). I'm not one for surprises--I couldn't last 40 weeks--20 was hard enough!


----------



## citymouse

I did what Lolo did--went to a (rather janky, actually) private place at 14+4, then back to confirm at 16ish, then triple-confirmed at 20 weeks. I was going insane waiting.


----------



## Katy78

My future daughter's name was picked a while back, still not sure about a boy's name. Girl's names are so much easier...
I think I told you the name I chose here in this thread already. It's Ariana. We find it beautiful and it's rare in Slovenia. Most modern names nowadays are short and ugly :haha:.
And we're finding out the gender as soon as possible. I want to know.
I just have to get pregnant first...


----------



## twilliamssbt

We don't have a name yet, or even a shortlist of names.

I keep bugging the husband about it, but he and his mates just keep coming up with stupid names that I am never in a million years going to agree to.

I have a feeling we will have our baby before we have a name !!!!


----------



## artsiekat

I'm finding out the gender at 20 weeks. It is so hard to wait, but I'm too cheap to pay for a private scan! 

As for names, hubby and I have talked about a few, but nothing we've decided on yet. Apparently we're all slow namers in this thread! It's so hard!


----------



## jensengirl

Figures, the non pregnant ladies have names already lol. Our girl will be Sienna and boy will be Croy but the more i see croy im not sure i like it. How is everyone feeling today?? this weather in CT is great, i dont even feel like its winter!!!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm great, getting tattoo tonight :) 

I have a very long list of girls names, my favorites though are Khloe, Amelia, and Ellorie. A boy will either be Edward or Maxim. I will let Dh decide.


----------



## sadie

Sienna is on my list as is Chloe and Corey.


----------



## citymouse

We knew our girl's name from five weeks, but we were nowhere near having a boy name. We decided not to even think about it unless we found out for sure we were having a boy. Crisis averted, LOL. If I tried to talk about it, DH would just start spouting ridiculous names... Mejulius (?? crazy man), Waldorf... :rofl: Thankfully it never came to that.


----------



## citymouse

Have, uh... "fun" getting your tattoo, Lolo! The result will be worth the unfun!


----------



## B&LsMom

I like Karly or Gracie for a girl, or Lukas or Zackary for a boy--my DH is the same with the SUPER CRAZY boy names---Leonitis was on his list a while back LOL


----------



## Katy78

I like all of the names you girls have in mind. But I'm sure those children will be special no matter what they're called :).

My AF is supposed to come today. No sign of her just yet. But it's still morning and she has time to show up. I hope she doesn't.
(My ticker says I'm on CD1, I'll leave it for now and delete it if it desn't come today.)


----------



## hopefulbaby

Artsie - ooooh okay. Thanks for the OPK advice! I took one more, saw no change so I figgured I either had a non ovilatory cycle or I missed it. No spikes or jumps in temps (they seem to be quite over the place this cycle). Maybe AF will hurry on up so I can try next cycle! I'm on CD32 already *groan* :wacko:

Lolo - love the tattoo! Thanks for letting me know where to find your positve OPK pic. It's great to have something to reference mine to. hehe. p.s - your wedding pic you posted is adorable :) I had the same creamy cm with a light pink tinge that you mentioned happen today. Not sure if I've ever noticed that before and not really sure what it is. :/ But after catching up on posts it sounds like AF was around the corner for you. :hugs: It's probably around the corner for me as well. I'm ready to say bye to this cycle so we can try again. lol I also had some light barely noticible cramps a couple days ago but I don't know if that was from the HSG (probably was) or AF. Have fun getting your tattoo!

Sadie - congrats!!!!! Super happy & excited for you :) Glad everything is happy and healthy :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Katy78 - Thanks! I agree, girls names are WAY easier. We have a girls name picked out (a few acutally... lol). Kaylee, Katherne, Katelynn, Charolette, Kiarah... no boys names that we can agree on though. I LOVE the name Matayo and Kyle but DH hates it. lol All our friends have boys and all the good names are taken. Liam, Logan AND Dylan. Yeah... but then there's the getting pregnant part first. :hugs:


So, we got the results back from the HSG. Good news and bad news. Good news is that my tubes are clear :happydance: Bad news is that I have a Polyp in my uterus (kind of like a skin tag) :shrug: which the gyno says may interfer with fertility. He says he can remove it and test it in a lab to make sure it's not cancerous. They did find cancer cells in my cervix though from a pap smear and I'm on a wait list for a coloscopy and biopsy for that so I wonder if the polyp is realted or not... The gyno wants me to wait until we see the fertility specialist tomorrow to see what he says first. My uterus is totally not behaving AT ALL! :growlmad: Bad uterus!!

I'm excited to see the fertility specialist tomorrow. I'm excited that we're finally moving forward and that so far what they've found or discovered is treatable (well, besides the PCOS) and removeable. Moving forward is positive :)

I'm either having PMS right now or early pregnancy signs. pink CM, gas, cramps (that went away) and lots of pressure in my lower tummy. Maybe it was something I ate... I doubt I'm pregnant right now. No temp spike.... I've been having dreams of having twins though for the last 3 nights in a row.

Anyway.... I'll let you know what happens at the fertility clinic tomorrow!


----------



## hopefulbaby

I should also check in more often so I'm not writing a novel every time I do write back! lol


----------



## Katy78

I wish you all the best *hopefulbaby*.


----------



## LoloShells

It's a shame that af masks herself as pregnancy. Only waiting can tell for sure. In this last cycle I had two dreams about breast feeding that felt very real. I thought for sure that was a good sign. But obviously they only occurred because my boobs felt so different, and I had baby on the brain.

Got my tattoo. I looove it. My foot hurts like hell. I'll walk with a limp the next few days, and my foot will be swollen for about 2 weeks. I'm laying in bed right now but I will be sure to post a pic in the morning.


----------



## Katy78

So what is new? Absolutely nothing. Just another AF. I should be used to her, after 20 unsuccessful cycles. I am so sad...


----------



## LoloShells

Katy I'm so sorry :hugs:

So a week before Christmas dh's car breaks down. We spend 2k to get it fixed. This morning his hood latch broke on the freeway, hood flew back and shattered the windshield. What's next? Feels like a test.


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Katy. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

Katy78 - Thanks for the well wishes! Sorry to hear you are sad and discouraged I wish I could offer more than an internet hug! :hugs:

Lolo - Glad you love your new tattoo! Ugh!!! What a pain with the car!! We just dumped a bunch of money into ours before Christmas too.... We've spent more on it that what it's worth but we've also had it for 8 years.... Time for a new one soon (if we could afford it!) lol. We need to win the lotto.

Saw the fertility specalist today. He double confimed PCOS and the polyp in my uterus. (sigh). So now..... we have to get more blood work (again) to assess ovarian function (FSH, LH and estradiol) and hormones that affect ovulation (TSH and prolactin), ultrasounds (again) and I need to get surgery to do a Hysteroscopy. They will knock me out with general anesthesia for the Hysteroscopy (whoohoo!). The Hysteroscopy is to diagnose Uterine Fibroids, and can often be removed durring surgery. DH :spermy: came back normal.

I found out some interesting info though which realtes to PCOS. Basically I have a bunch of cysts on my ovaries (more than what is accepted as normal) which is stopping my ovaries from producing eggs. The Hysteroscopy is to remove the palop found from the HSG and to make sure the "pathway is clear" for an egg to implant. Then I will take a hormone replacement pill for 7 days that raises my LH. Once I stop this pill my LH will drop and this will force me to get a period 1 - 2 weeks after the hormone pills.... durring this there will be ultrasounds and blood tests and then the Dr. will put me on clomid. Clomid may take a few tries to get the doseage right becuase if I don't have a period then we need to higher the dose to force ovulation..... and if I don't react to clomid at all which may happen because of PCOS then the Dr wants us to try IUI with superovulation.

It was a LOT of info to take in such a short period of time.

We also found out that you need to ovulate to get a period!! So lack of ovulation is why I don't get periods. huh. Never knew that. I thought you had to get a period to ovulate first. Apparently not!


----------



## hopefulbaby

oh and the surgery is scheduled for Feb 27th.


----------



## sadie

katy, wish I could give you a hug. I understand the frustration.

Congrats on the new tattoo, Lolo!! i'm so sorry about the car. Sucks how sometimes when it rains it pours. Things will pick up, they always do.

Hopeful, sounds like the doctors are going to get you back on track. Clomid helped me get prego, but no pcos or anything that we knew of. We did it to overstimulate the eggies... But the good thing is that these doctors know what they're doing! FX


----------



## hopefulbaby

Thanks Sadie, I am so excited!!! I'm looking forward to surgery being done and clomid starting so we can start baby dancing when it counts! It feels like it's been soooooo long to get to this point. It's a huge releif. I'm feeling pretty emotional about it all. We were basically trying for nothing for over a year becuase if I'm not making eggs right now then I can't get pregnant, period!

I hope that surgery and clomid works for us.

How have you been feeling?


----------



## sadie

Well, you had one year of good, fun practice!

I am feeling great, thanks. Just a little uncomfortable at times!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Glad you are well :)

Lots and lots of practice.... lol!


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopeful so glad you got answers and a surgery date so things can more forward!!


----------



## Katy78

*hopefulbaby*, you are definitely moving forward, coloser and closer to having your baby. Time goes fast and that is good when TTC. Don't worry about the year behind you. I missed more than a year myself. There was a physical cause of infertility and it got removed. At least I hope so. I'm waiting till May and if it still doesn't happen, we go back to the drawing board.

Thanks for the hugs, ladies. I'm feeling better today.

I have other health issues though. I got a letter from the doctor's office where I had my physical last month. It came back that I have elevated erythrocyte sedimentation and abnormal plasma viscosity. Abnormal - is that a word doctors should use??? It sounds terrible. Anyway, I checked the internet and saw that it means I probably have an underlying infection. There is an obtion it's connected to cancer which frightens me a lot. Especially since I found a lump in my breast three weeks ago. I have been meaning to have it checked. I'm definitely calling my doctor's office tomorrow and getting an appointment.


----------



## sadie

:hug: keep us posted Katy. :hug:


----------



## LoloShells

Got another pregnancy announcement. There are now 6 babies being born this year in my family. Only one of them was planned.
Really annoying.

Katy, I hope this is all something that can be easily treated. Good luck.


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - :hugs: Really wishing for your BFP before May.

Hopeful - Glad you got a surgery date, I hope this really puts you on the right track to TTC.
If the PCOS and not ovulating is keeping you from conceiving, could you be a candidate for IVF?


----------



## LoloShells

https://i41.tinypic.com/25q7uoo.jpg


----------



## LoloShells

As you can see, I let him redraw it. He said I was trying to cram too much into a tiny space.


----------



## LoloShells

Now my tootsies match :) 

https://i43.tinypic.com/261jd43.jpg


----------



## hopefulbaby

Katy - Keep us posted! Is it something that they can solve for you?

Artsie - Yup, we're candidates for IVF. Not until after surgery though and the fertility specalist wants us to try Clomid first.

Lolo - beautiful!!! Love it! Yeah, it can be hard when you find out someone else in your fam is pregnant, especially when you're trying to get there and finding it difficult. :hugs: 3 out of 5 of my bridesmades are pregnant right now! Frustrating.... But don't forget to keep your chin up :) To be honest though, and this is going to sound bad.... It's been hard for me to hang out with them right now. The last thing I want to do is help them baby shop! But they understand the troubles DH and I have been having to get pregnant so they respect that.


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah it took every ounce of me just to spit out a congratulations.


----------



## citymouse

Lolo, those look great together! The new one is really nice. :) 

And geez, time to start dropping condoms into the Christmas stockings!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - lovely tattoos! They go so well together! So sorry you're having to see all these unplanned pregnancies, those are always the hardest to watch. :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

LOLO--Love the new tattoo!! I got a pregnancy announcement today too from a friend of mine--didn't know they were trying but doesn't surprise me--(they knew about my miscarriage). I sooo can' wait for it to be our turn!!


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, lovely new tattoo :).
But you must never divorse your DH. His name will be with you everywhere you go :winkwink:.


----------



## LoloShells

I won't :) he tattooed my name on his ring finger last week. Too cute <3


----------



## B&LsMom

10 DPO today for me--temps are behaving. Tempted to test tomorrow before DH and I go out for the evening even though I'm not a fan of early testing--just want to know if I should pass on the drinks--someone please talk some sense into me!!


----------



## sadie

YOu can have a drink and test. I read in a medical report that a glass of wine until at least 5 weeks (I really remember it saying 6) is a-OK!


----------



## Katy78

No early testing, *bmom*! If it's negative, you will be even more stressed out than you already are. If it's inconclusive, you won't be sure if it's real or an evil evap. And if it's positive, it will still be here in a few days. Though 11 DPO isn't soooo early. Stop it Katy, you are supposed to discourage her! :haha:
A glass of wine won't hurt in any case.


----------



## citymouse

LOL, you have two of Katy's personalities giving you advice... :rofl: I vote waiting til 12 dpo.


----------



## artsiekat

Bmom, you know my personality is not like the two girls above me.  But if testing is going to stress yourself out if you get a negative, don't do it.

Oh and a glass of wine won't hurt a thing, hun.


----------



## hopefulbaby

I'd try to wait too! You don't want to get upset if it says you're not... and then you end up testing later anyways second-guessing the first test that you took too early. (I do this often) lol So I'm probably the worst person to give advice on not testing early...

Has anyone heard of Vitex? Or do any of you ladies see a naturopath? I've been researching and considering seeing one..... If only they weren't so darn expensive!!

I go through moments of being desperate :/ Right now is one of them!


----------



## LoloShells

Morning ladies, how is everyone this weekend? I'm not feeling great. Got a bunch of sinus/throat issues. I need to go gargle with some warm salt water but I've been putting it off cuz I hate it.

I got a new bbt thermometer. This one measures two decimal places. I got it on eBay, from Hong Kong, hoping i would be able to switch it to Farenheit when I got it. No chance. So now if I want to use it, I have to do the math to convert it (temp in celsius x 1.8 + 32) everytime :/ oh, and it doesn't have a backlight like my original. Lame. It only cost $2. I'll see if i can find something better.


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks ladies--haven't tested yet but we're not going out until tonight hehe. I felt soooo quilty when I had a drink @ 5 or 6 dpo with my last pregnancy that I might just claim Designated Driver for the night and let DH have a drink or two if he wants. Temps are still good. Don't want to get my hopes up as we were just NTNP this cycle--if no luck them we will get serious next month. Got my replacement of the clearblue digi OPK's this week from my defective one I posted about around the beginning of the month--so at least I have that to look forward to using if we didn't catch an eggy this month.


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Morning ladies, how is everyone this weekend? I'm not feeling great. Got a bunch of sinus/throat issues. I need to go gargle with some warm salt water but I've been putting it off cuz I hate it.
> 
> I got a new bbt thermometer. This one measures two decimal places. I got it on eBay, from Hong Kong, hoping i would be able to switch it to Farenheit when I got it. No chance. So now if I want to use it, I have to do the math to convert it (temp in celsius x 1.8 + 32) everytime :/ oh, and it doesn't have a backlight like my original. Lame. It only cost $2. I'll see if i can find something better.

I got one off Amazon for $4 but then ended up paying $6 shipped lol You could always put it into FF as Celsius and then let it convert it to Fahrenheit for you if you want to at least get some use out of it. I wish mine had a BETTER light--I usually use my cell phone as a flash light so I can jot down my temp--I don't trust the internally memory mine has lol


----------



## hopefulbaby

Morning everyone!

I just spent the last 3 hours shoveling snow from our driveway. lol.

Blakesmom - you have more restraint than me!! lol. good for you for waiting though. When do you plan to test?

Lolo - I chart in celcius! lol I have no clue about farenheit....


----------



## B&LsMom

AF is due between the 18th-20th--so I'm hoping to hold off til the 21st if she is a no show. My cousin's baby shower is that day and we were only about 2 weeks apart on our due dates, so I kind of would like something super exciting to happen that day so I don't go to the shower and dwell on my angel baby...


----------



## citymouse

Fingers crossed for you, *blakesmom*! I didn't drink at all during the 2ww... I think I would have had a few drinks had I known they'd be my last for such a long stretch of time. I hope you get good news before the baby shower! :hugs:

*Lolo*, sorry about the thermometer! Does FF take measurements in celsius? This could be your chance to switch over to the metric system and be on the forefront of Americans. :haha: Hope your sinuses feel better soon. My sister-in-law (not the one who drives me crazy) recommended mixing ginger powder (in the spice section) with honey when my sinuses/throat were acting up after Christmas. I used about 1/2 tablespoon with 1 tbsp of honey and made it last like four doses. I mixed it with hot water and orange juice, and it was actually pretty good. I have no idea if it worked, of course. :rofl:

*Hopefulbaby*, I hope your DH knows how lucky he has it with you shoveling the driveway! I've never lived anywhere that was necessary but I can't see myself doing it. ;) Although I do like to shovel dirt out of the street when it rains (it doesn't rain much here). 

Hope everyone else is doing well and having a good weekend!

I'm having a bit of a rough one. Yesterday I took my dog to the vet and they discovered that he has a heart murmur. It's very common in his breed (King Charles Spaniel)--half of them have it by the time they're five. He's 6 1/2. It can be treated with medication, but it's a sign of mitral valve disorder, which leads to heart failure. :cry: We have to take him to a cardiologist to get a real prognosis (and honestly he could live for years), but as the news sinks in I keep getting upset. I woke up in the middle of the night crying and then started crying after yoga class (so embarrassing). He's such a big part of my life that there's nothing I can think about to take my mind off it. :( I'm okay most of the time, but if I start to dwell on it I start crying.


----------



## B&LsMom

CITY-- so sorry to hear about your pups heart condition. Have you been noticing symptoms or did they just find it at a routine vet check?? Buck (our black lab) will always be our "first born"--he turned 6 is September.


----------



## citymouse

Thanks. I took him to the vet because he's seemed lethargic over the past few weeks. But they also said he's having some allergies because the weather has been so unseasonably warm. So that might be causing the sluggishness. Hopefully that's not his heart, though I'm thinking his heart is what makes him out of breath so fast on walks.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm sorry city :( my dog is only two (shes a mutt, an adorable one) and I already worry about the day I have to say goodbye to her. When she had an allergic reaction to a bee sting this summer I thought i was going to lose my mind. I hope your puppy is or will be ok.


----------



## B&LsMom

Temp took a dive this morning---BOOO


----------



## citymouse

Booooooo!


----------



## Katy78

Weekend's almost over :(. I hate Sunday evenings.
The only good thing about it is that we're one day closer to our BFPs (and babies) with every day that passes.
*bmom*, so sorry to see your BBT dropping. Boooooooooooo!
*City*, poor dog. Pets really do become members of the family. I don't have any but will have a cat once we have an appartment of our own.
I hope your dog is only lathargic due to allergies and not the heart. And that he has quality years ahead of him.
*Lolo*, I hope you're feeling better soon. And, do what bmom said when charting - put it into FF in Celsius and convert. We use Celsius here, not Fahrenheit at all so I'd be just as lost with a Fahrenheit thermometer as you are with Celsius one.
AFM, AF is almost gone, should be last day today. I sure hope this is the cycle for me.


----------



## sadie

:hugs: City. i know how you feel. hopefully all will be ok and completely treatable with meds.


----------



## LoloShells

Bmom, are you testing?? I see your temp went back up yesterday.


----------



## hopefulbaby

Hope everyone had a great weekend! We got a TON of snow this weekend.... 8 inches - and there's another snowfall warning today for a foot!! :dohh:

Mine was okay but I had to work a lot so that part wasn't so much fun :haha: Right now I have two jobs - one, I sit at work all day mon-fri programming websites and the other is a home-based business for making natural bath & body products. It will be worth it in the end though when I can quit my day job and be a full time mommy with a home business on the side!

*Lolo*:
FF does have celcius - it's what I use! lol Maybe I'm the only Canadian in this group :)

Sorry to hear you are sick! Are you feeling any better today? If you like tea try camomile with honey (helps with sore throat) or peppermint tea (helps with nasal congestion). I am a huge tea fan. I have some tea in my cupboard that is my "if I'm sick" tea.

*Blakesmom*:
:dust::bfp::dust:
p.s temp - go back up!

*City*:
I felt oddly energetic that particular morning..... Plus it was the first time we've had snow since we bought our first house! DH has been shoveling the driveway since, however..... The novelty wore off pretty quick. lol We need a second shovel so we can both "plow" the driveway.

So sorry to hear about your dog :( It's a good thing they caught it! Now he can be looked after and get the care that he needs :hugs: Maybe knowing that one of our dogs had a heart murmur when he was a puppy but he grew out of it might help... It was pretty scary for us at the time so I can relate. I felt helpless because it's not like our dog could come up to me and say "I don't feel well". Staying positive about the outcome will help you and your dog, he can sense your energy! The lathargic part can def be allergies too! One of ours gets hayfever and we have to give him benedryl. We have two boy American Eksimos, one is 2 and the other is 8.

*Katy*:
:hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Bmom, are you testing?? I see your temp went back up yesterday.

And a slight drop down again today---ugh not sure if I like temping anymore--I think I was way more hopeful without seeing AF on the horizon based on the temps--it always surprised me when it would show up--either way AF's arrival when you wish you were preggo is disappointing!!


----------



## LoloShells

Really? I hate getting my hopes up for no reason, so the obvious signs are always welcome. How long is your lp?


----------



## B&LsMom

I was certain it was 14 days, FF is certain it is 16 days LOL


----------



## LoloShells

lol how does it know if you've only just started temping?


----------



## B&LsMom

I had a 16 day LP last month. The only other cycle I know was June--my first cycle with OPK's (assuming I Ov the day after the smile face digi)--July I got my BFP @ 13 DPO so really we just have the June cycle and the December cycles to go off of.


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, I hope your BBT goes up again.
I have a 12 day LP and I quite like that. It's long enough but as it's shorter, my cycles are a bit shorter because of that, too.

I had a terrible scare on Monday. If you remember, I felt a lump in my breast and was meaning to have it checked. So I went to see the doctor on Monday afternoon. She said it was a very suspicious lump and wrote an emergency referral for ultrasound. She told me to go right away if they are working in the afternoon and in the morning on Tuesday if they are not. They didn't so I had a lousy night, thinking dark thoughts. I could hardly sleep, obviously. I saw myself as a cancer patient, TTC would have to be put on hold for god knows how long of course...
I was there at 7 am yesterday but they told me to come back an hour later. I came back and again - they told me to come later, at 11 am. I couldn't get an US just like that so I only had an examination.
Anyway, to make a long story shorter - I finally got checked by the doctor an hour and a half later and she didn't find anything suspicious!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
I have an US scheduled in three months just in case but basically I'm fine.
We celebrated that with a cake on our way home.
It was probably the worst scare of my life but I'm fine and hopful for the future.


----------



## Coconuts

Can you see it???

:happydance:

(Katy, just saw the post before - Eeeek, glad it turned out ok. :flower:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120118_135852-1.jpg
File size: 117.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20120118_142955.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## citymouse

COCO! :dance: :dance: :dance: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Aww Coco, yay!!


----------



## Katy78

Yay, coco :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:!

It feels official now that you've posted it here in Buns.

*Congratulations!*

Please stick around, cheer the rest of us on.


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - Is that a positive pregnancy test I see?! OMG, congrats, girls, I am so overwhelmingly happy for you. You have to stick around now! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

City - I hope your doggie is okay, I know how important those crazy mutts are to us. :hugs:

Bmom - Still holding out that your 2012 bump #2 :D:D

Katy - That sounded VERY scary. I'm so sorry you had to go through the night with that scare, but I'm glad the outcome was good in the end.

I'm doing great over here, have a redecorating bug, much to hubby's chagrin! :D The sunny, warm weather is nice, but I would like to see a little snow this winter! But I guess I don't want to shovel 8 inches like hopeful, so I should be happy. :)


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie, great to see you still happy and healthy. Feels like I've been away for far too long and I've missed so much, I'm so much out of the loop.

Katy, I'll absolutely stick around and cheer you all on. 8 days to go says your ticker, I hope you're doing some warm up stretches for the bonk fest x


----------



## citymouse

Oh, yes, Katy, so glad everything turned out okay. What a scary, awful night that must have been. :hugs:


----------



## TTC190810

Coco, you wanted to say a huge congratulations!!!! I was so pleased reading this!!! It's been a while since I posted here but i still read everyday so i know what's going on wi eveeyone and it looks like you 'break' did you the world of good!!!

Sending all you lovely ladies positive thoughts and lots of baby dust!!! 

Much love

Xxxx


----------



## Coconuts

Thank you!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Excellent news, Coco. Can we organized a play date when we come to Sardegna? :)

Artsie, redecorating is a great idea with a little baby on the way!

City, any more news on doggie?

Katy, get ready for a bonkfest, as Coco suggests. 

Bmom, Lolo, and Katy... valentine BFPs!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm turning 30 next week. Booooo. I really wanted a bfp before I turned 30. Ohh well.


----------



## babyliciouss

Hi katy I hope your better now thinking of u.


----------



## sadie

Yes Katy, i am glad that you're kind has been put at ease.

30 is such a great age! Any lans for celebration? I am the grandma of the group..... 42! but I dont really feel or look it, if I may say so myself.:happydance: lets see how i feel once baby is born! Ha!


----------



## B&LsMom

Another drop in my temp this morning--looks like if this month follows last months pattern AF will be here tomorrow. 

Katy I'm so pleased you got good news and got to celebrate with cake!!

Coco did you calculate your due date off of conception date rather than last AF??


----------



## LoloShells

Apparently there will be a get together at my sisters despite my protests. But they might be inducing her so I think I might get out of it!

Sadie no, you don't look your age :) My mom is 48!


----------



## Coconuts

BMom, I did go from Ov date otherwise I'd be 6 weeks already and that's just plain wrong!!! O date is still a bit of a guess but only one or two days out if any going by the CM checks.

Blood test result this afternoon!

Lolo, the big 30, welcome to the club. I'm turning 31 next month. I think that makes me the oldest of all the generations of women in my family to have have their first child. It's OK, we each have our own pace. 30 isn't so bad either. I feel more like a grown up than a teenager. I hope you have a good party to celebrate! :cake:


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - You totally don't look your age!

Lolo - You should celebrate 30, only happens once, right?  I turn 30 at the end of March this year, which still surprises me to think about. Most people assume I'm barely old enough to drink, I think I end up seeing myself as younger, too. That and hubby only turns 26 this year. Yeah, I got him young. :D

Bmom - sorry about the temp drops, hun. :hugs: I used to really like charting so I could see what my cycles were like and knew what to expect, took some getting used to, though.

Coco - I'm still over the moon for you! :dance: Let us know what your bloodtest results are! Are they going to do a series? Will they give you an early US when they are 2000?


----------



## Coconuts

Artie, I have no idea what comes next but the results are in! 183!!! That range put me a date later than I though but it's totally possible since I wasn't charting last month so I can't be sure.
I have to go back to the docs now and he'll order the rest of the tests. I guess then he'll tell me what happens after that. Exciting times.


----------



## artsiekat

That's a good strong number for where you are! Looking forward to seeing it double! :D


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats on the number coco :) 

My Dh is 3 years younger than me. People find that pretty shocking when I tell them. He looks older than he is


----------



## B&LsMom

Another DPO--(Tho I haven't gone potty to double check LOL)

Great number COCO!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Maybe FF is right on with the 16 day lp? I hope not though and you get a BFP :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Me too!!


----------



## artsiekat

Hope you get your BFP, Bmom! You're still above coverline.

Lolo - Hubby looks his age, I just look young, so we look the same age.  I think I just have chubby baby face cheeks.


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, Blakesmom, fingers crossed!


----------



## sadie

:dust: Bmom! I hope this is the month!


----------



## Katy78

FX'ed, *bmom*!


----------



## Coconuts

:dust: to BMom, what a fab long LP! If you get your BFP this month you'll be a day more that me!!! :test:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Congratulations Coco:hugs:

Katy sorry to hear about your nightmares, glad everything is ok now :hugs:

Am now 3rd trimester, only 11 and half weeks till my elective C Section, unless 3rd trimester scan shows placenta is still covering cervix, in which case, they may well do section a week or so earlier.


----------



## sadie

Wow, Tina! Time really has flown by!!


----------



## Katy78

Time sure flies.
I'm off girls, going to the coast for the weekend. Not taking my OH with me, but he'll survive without me :winkwink:.
Luckily I'm not expecting to O till around Thursday so we should be covered.
Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Coconuts

Have a great weekend Katy. I hope you have great time.

TWilliams - Thank you!!!!! :yipee: I haven't seen you for a while since I sloped off to take a chill pill. Congratulations on the wedding. I missed all the excitement and updates. I hope it went well and you had a fab time. Are you enjoying being a newly wed. I love how people are in general with us now we're married. Especially the older generation. It's like we're the best thing since sliced bread. Is it the same round where you are? I can't believe you've got just 11 weeks to go. That's amazing! You must be getting really excited!


----------



## artsiekat

tina - 3rd tri, yeah!

Katy- Enjoy your weekend!

Bmom - We all want to know, are you testing yet? :D


----------



## twilliamssbt

Coco yes am loving being newlyweds, the ony downer of course is the no sex thing due to placenta previa, its getting hard :cry:

The wedding was amazing. Everything I could have wished for.

Its quite scary only having that long, although we have slowly been buying things since xmas, we still feel so unprepared. I think in a a few weeks we will just go and blitz buy anything we don't already have.

As we are temporarily with in laws till our house is sold, no nursery to decorate yet, baby will be in with us in a crib which we do have, and downstairs in a moses basket (bassinet).

I also have a social worker coming out soon to assess what help they can give me with baby, especially after a c section due to using crutches for walking anyway.

I have also moved my GP and delivery hospital to near my inlaws house rather than travelling 110 miles to my docs and hospital near our house. I meet my my new consultant next week.

Its been a very busy few weeks and I have not changed most things into my married name yet, oops, am waiting until I get my cheque from my accident at work compensation in a few weeks, was easier than changing my name with solicitor and old employers.


----------



## B&LsMom

Trying to hold out until tomorrow if AF is a no show (so far so good)--but another drop in temp so I'm no longer as hopeful--oh well....


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## artsiekat

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Coconuts

:dust: That little temp is just going to ping right back up in the morning!!!
Good luck BMom :af:


----------



## LoloShells

How are all my favorite ladies? 

I've been out running errands all morning. Baby shower at my house tomorrow. I have to clean my house, decorate it, cut up fruit, bake cupcakes, and make some tea sandwiches. Also have to pick up balloons at the butt crack of dawn which I'm not looking forward too. 

As for ttc, just waiting on O. Guessing probably tomorrow will be O day. I plan to BD the next two days, and hoping that will give me "HIGH" on FF, but I guess we'll see.

I'm off, gotta go bake before I can get my kitchen cleaned.


----------



## citymouse

Lolo, after seeing your bunk beds, I'm prepared to be in awe of your baby shower preparations.


----------



## B&LsMom

I have a baby shower tomorrow too--luckily not hosting--and we are crazy bombarded with snow here in Washington so not looking forward to driving in it--post pics of your awesome showering hosting Lolo--as City said, we are sure it will be impressive!!


----------



## LoloShells

Aww you ladies are too sweet:) I'm not going all out or anything, just did a few decorations and then those wretched balloons. Oh but I did make some cute "diaper cupcake" favors. Pretty much what it sounds like, a diaper disguised as a cupcake. And some tiny felt diapers for the ladies to pin to their tops, and later on they will all be asked to remove them and open them, and whoever has the poopy diaper (a chocolate chip that I melted inside) wins a prize :)

We'll play a couple other games too, a couple that I haven't prepared for yet. Honestly, I don't like being the hostess. It's too much pressure and it just makes me nervous. I don't like the idea of having to keep a group of women entertained, as I'm usually the quiet one myself. Buuut I love my sister, so what can ya do?

I'll be sure to share a few photos :)


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, sounds fantastic, I absolutley loooove the idea of the poopy diaper prize winner! :rofl:

(PS, I'm in your sig twice! - I feel so special :haha:)


----------



## LoloShells

lol, oops! I'll fix it.

I've lost my steam. Still need to vacuum floors and couches and wipe down patio furniture. I'll probably just have to finish in the morning. 

I have another poopy diaper game, but not sure yet if I'll do it. You melt different kinds of chocolate bars in real diapers and each guest can look at it, smell it etc. to try and figure out the candy bar in each one. The person who gets the most correct wins :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo I did that poopy diaper game @ my sister in-laws baby shower--It was a fun one, but we ended up with a 3-way tie. I did 13 different candy bars--I was surprised how many of the girls got them all right (I didn't even know 1/2 of the candy bars until I bought them LOL)


----------



## B&LsMom

HOPEFULBABY--You OK chica?? I feel like you have been really quiet!


----------



## Coconuts

BMom, did you test? :dust:


----------



## sadie

I came to find out the same thing... No temp update yet for bmom....


----------



## LoloShells

Aw sorry about af bmom :(

:hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Booo AF and a baby shower. I'm still suppose to be waiting until March, but I don't think I can stand it anymore. I have my new pack of digi OPK's for next month and things are going to be getting serious LOL!!


----------



## LoloShells

Baby shower's over here. Cleaned up too. I only got a couple pics laadies, im sorry! I'm sure some of the other ladies got some that I can get off of Facebook in a day or two. 

Hubby just ran to pharmacy to get me some suppsitories, lol. I think I'm carrying a couple extra pounds if you know what I mean. I also have a swollen uvula, and its driving me mad and making me quite a bitch. PS, uvula is in your mouth, hahaha. When I told my sister, she gave me this horrified look, and I realized what she thought I meant. "No dear, not my VULVA! Good God!"


----------



## citymouse

LMAO, Lolo! 

Blakesmom, sorry about AF. Mean old witch!


----------



## artsiekat

Bmom - Aww, so sorry about AF, hun. :hugs:

Lolo - Hope you lose that extra two lbs soon!


----------



## B&LsMom

HAHA Uvula


----------



## Coconuts

*Lolo* :rofl: I can imagine her face!!!! so funny.

*BMom* :hugs: CD1 is just the worst. I'm so sorry. Sounds like you have a new plan of action for this month with your digi OPKs. Go catch that egg woman!


----------



## B&LsMom

I would be totally thrilled for an end of OCT bun, then I could take the rest of the year off!! All of you UK gals seems so lucky with your maternity leaves. I only get my normal vacation (4 weeks) and 12 weeks is the longest we can have off without losing our jobs--so that might just be a PERFECT TIME!!


----------



## LoloShells

Coco I don't see your chart, what was your bd pattern this time? 

I'm a little bummed that we didnt bd yesterday, but we were too tired and I promised myself I wasnt going to force it.


----------



## LoloShells

If I were to get pg this cycle id be due on 10-13-12. I was thinking it would be cool if baby got 10-11-12 as their bday :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Ohhhh lolo---love that!!!!


----------



## sadie

BMOM, what field of work do you do?

I teach and we do not get any days paid leave- just can use days i have saved in my 'sick leave bank'. We getn1 per month/10 per year. Atm, I have 33 days saved up. Then I can take 4 years of child care, and they hold my job for me. The timing worked out, since baby is due in June, when the school year ends so I will have just the right amount of days, should baby come early or if I want to take it easy and enjoy some quiet time before the birth... 
But thats crazy that they dont have to take you back after 12 weeks!!! Would a doctor's note do the trick?? 

Anyone ow about getting disability while on maternity leave?


----------



## B&LsMom

I work in Dental and we are a small family practice (only 8 employees) so my vacation/sick time is all I get (16 days and we work 4 days/week=4weeks). I think in WA state since we have under 25 employees they don't have to hold my position at all as it is a "burden" for small businesses--or something like that (not sure if that is true heard it from a co-worker who left her other office because they didn't hold positions for maternity leave). I do have a supplemental disability insurance plan I pay for each pay period thru AFLAC that will help with 5 weeks after a vaginal delivery or 11 weeks after a c-section.


----------



## sadie

Oh thats great! And btw, i love going to the dentist for a cleaning. We get 4/year!


----------



## LoloShells

I hate going to the dentist. They always have a really hard time numbing my mouth. I get the max shots of novacaine everytime.


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo probably due to high metabolism. We were just talking about that at work when my Boss's wife was having work done, they were adding anesthetic every 20-30 minutes to keep her numb. Dr. said it's normally the small/petite women who require the most lol

Sadie that is great--and good dental health is important while pregnant. We spoil our patients with paraffin hand dips and most of our rooms have massaging chairs--now if only we could get the tv's in our ceiling like we want--it would be even more fun to go to the dentist.


----------



## LoloShells

Lol well i wish that was the problem, but I'm anything but small or petite. I'm almost 5'9! For me its not that it wears off, its that they can never get it in the right spot. They give me a shot, start to drill, I yell, get a shot again. Lol my current dentist said that its because my mouth is really small, and my "sweet spot" is allll the way back, and really high. It's like getting a shot in my ear! I hate it.


----------



## LoloShells

I had to get braces cuz my mouth was too small to accommodate all my teeth. I passed the curse on to my daughter. Poor baby has a palate expander in right now, and shes only 7. I got mine at 13.


----------



## B&LsMom

7 is probably a great time for the palate expander as she wont remember it as much as you probably do having it at 13--I'm certain Blake will need braces as he sucks on this pointer finger and has a crooked little smile--luckily I have connections in that specialty!


----------



## artsiekat

I'm surprised to hear about maternity leave, I always thought it was federal law that businesses must hold a woman's position for 12 weeks. I guess small businesses having different regulations makes sense, but it's awful for us women!

I have the same problem as you, lolo. Last time I needed a shot was when they were pulling my wisdom teeth out years ago. They gave me gas, too, but it still hurt and had to give me another 2 shots. I remember the dentist wowing about how large my teeth were and showing me how huge my wisdom teeth were after he pulled them. That was interesting!


----------



## artsiekat

I had braces for the exact same reason, lolo! I also had to get my front two molars on the top and the bottom of my jaw removed so they could straighten my teeth. So I'm short 4 molars and my teeth still seem crowded! I have horse teeth. :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

Who can take leave to care for a new child, and how much can they take?

A parent can take up to 12 weeks of paid or unpaid leave (depending on the employer) to care for a newborn, adopted, or foster child if she/he:

-Works for a business with 50 or more employees.
-Has worked at least 12 months for that business for a total of at least 1,250 hours in the preceding year.

**For businesses with UNDER 8 employees:--Fewer than 8 employees or the business is a religious non-profit organization, she is not guaranteed a job when she is able to return to work.<-------------------------My co-worker must have been from a smaller office, good thing we have 8 people. Actually my boss is a very "family matters" person--so I think he would always be willing to let us have time off.


----------



## LoloShells

I got knocked out completely for my wisdom teeth. They were under the bone though. I don't know if any of you ladies have been put under before, I have twice and its the strangest feeling ever. Close your eyes, open them, and you've been out, being chopped up for hours and feels like you only blinked.


----------



## citymouse

I was put under for my wisdom teeth. I woke up crying, but I wasn't really that stressed out. Then DH drove me home and dropped me off at the door to the apartment building while he went to park the car. I was so groggy but for some reason I really wanted to get up to the apartment by myself. I remember staggering through the lobby and seeing the maintenance guy there... what on earth he must have thought, I don't even know. When DH came in, he was like, "What are you doing?" But I didn't really know. I just wanted to prove to myself I could make it up the stairs. :rofl:

Then I spent the weekend with bags of frozen peas on my face. And got soooo sick of the smell of melting frozen peas.

Hope you ladies had a good weekend. I'm going insane trying to get the house in order. My office is supposed to get painted tomorrow but the shelves are still full of books... oops.


----------



## Coconuts

BMom, sounds like your dental surgery is the best in the world! I'm terrified of the dentist. It just hurts so much :sad1:

Lolo. I'll attach my chart but it's not very useful. My O day is based on the beta number from my first blood test (CD28)0 but that doesn't really mean much. O could have been the last day of EWCM (CD29) which is what I originally and still sometimes think. Decide for yourself and you can see the BD pattern based on that.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls. I'm back from my weekend getaway. It was great but coming home to my OH wasn't too bad either :winkwink:.

*bmom*, I'm sorry your AF showed up yet again. But you're still ahead of your schedule since you were going to start TTC again only in March.
I hope AF is MIA for the rest of the year.

Maternity leave...
Poor Americans. We get a year off - paid leave. You get 80% of your salary I think. Maternity leave starts a month prior to birth ends when the baby is 11 months old. You get a month extra for each following child. And they can't fire you, no matter how long you've been with the company, even if the company is laying off people because it's going under. That's if you have an permanent contract. If you don't, there is no law to prevent them from not renewing your contract when it expires.

Teeth...
I've never had any serious surgery aside from an abscess they had to cut when I was still in primary school. The thought of syringes piercing my gums frightens me. I know that's supposed to help with the pain but I really hate the idea. I got a new dentist two years ago. It's very hard to get a dentist here, they're all either full or you have to pay for their services. I got one but you have to wait for a year and a half for a first examination :dohh:. If there's an emergency, you can come sooner of course. Well, it's been two years now and I'm still waiting. I really should see the dentist to make sure my teeth are fine before getting pregnant...
As for my teeth, I still have all my wisdom teeth but no problems fitting them into my jaw. I have relatively small teeth and no nr. two teeth in my maxilla. So there's room for them all.


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy--Back to DH just in time!! I know we were waiting until March but after some accidentally unprotected BD'ing around O time and being hopeful I COULD have a BFP last cycle makes me think I can't wait any more. Every day there seems to be another BFP announcement and I want to join all the preggo ladies in my life--our thread is 1/2 preggos and 1/2 TTC-ers--lets get to 100% BFP's ladies---I'm getting impatient!!


----------



## LoloShells

Bad news ladies. At the hospital with my sister. Her baby has passed away. Please pray for her that this process goes quickly. They've induced her labor. We're just waiting. Sorry to be the doom and gloom.


----------



## B&LsMom

:nope: Oh nooooooooooo so very sorry. Tons of thoughts and prayers coming your way Lolo


----------



## Katy78

Oh no *Lolo* :nope:. I'm so sorry. I'm not a religious person but I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Lolo, how terrible. I'm so sorry for your sister and the rest of your family.


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, I'm so sorry. Thinking of you all in this terrible time :sad1:
Love x


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo, I am very sorry for both your sister and family. Sending her my best wishes. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Still at the hospital. Labor is progressing very slowly.I just want this to be over for her. They won't give her a c-section, which would be the humane thing to do. They're trying to keep her sedate for the most part but her body isnt cooperating, and the grief is being allowed through. I wish i could take this from her. Just praying that God has some semblance of mercy on her and moves this along. I want to hold and kiss my nephew.


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Lolo, that's heartbreaking. :(

Not sure if anyone at the hospital has mentioned this service (or anything like it): https://www.nowilaymedowntosleep.org/ I have a photographer friend who used to do volunteer sessions for them.

:hugs:


----------



## sadie

Lolo, I am so so sorry for what your sister, you and the rest of the family are going throuh right now. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you City, those photographers are angels for what they do. We have some jammies and an adorable monkey beanie that we'll put on our chubby lil boy and we'll take our own photos. Just sent babies dad home to fetch a few other things like an afghan my other sister made for him, and some ink pads to make impressions of his hands and feet.
It's all very surreal. I keep thinking maybe they're wrong. Maybe he's going to come out and surprise everyone. It's too hard to accept.


----------



## twilliamssbt

So sorry Lolo :hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

It's been a while since I logged in, was catching up and saw the news.

Wow, lolo I'm sooo sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

I feel soo out of the loop! My fault for taking a break I guess. Sorry, I do that when I get overwhelmed. TTC has been one of the most emotionally taxing things I have ever done in my life. I've been very depressed latley and it's become a chore just to get out of bed in the morning, let alone take a shower, and go to work.

I had MORE blood tests done today. I found out I can log online to check results so that is pretty neat. I checked this evening and my results are already there!! CBC came back "normal" so did my glucose, prolactin AND testosterone this time... which is weird becuase last time my testosterone levels were quite high which is why the gyno says I have PCOS but now they're normal so no idea what's up with that.... Maybe he was wrong and I don't have PCOS afterall? My TSH came back high (11.81.... normal range is 0.3 - 5.0) when last time it was normal. :wacko: Apparently my body is going to do what it does when it wants, however it wants to do it.

It just gets soooooooooooooo agrivating. My temp chart is a mountain range and I'm now on CD46 begging that AF hurries on up so I can get this cycle over with. I've been VERY moody and emotional so I took a HPT but it was :bfn:

I have another fertility specalist appointment Feb 8th to go over the recent bloodwork and do another altrasound (4th one in 2 months!). I feel like I'm being tested and tested and tested and no one can figure out what is wrong with me. I'm looking forward for the next two months to be over so I can get the surgery done to remove the polup in my uterus so the fertility specialist can start me on Clomid so I'll finally start ovulating and maybe even see AF! I've almost forgotten what she is like! LOL.

Yeah sorry, I'm very bitchy at the moment. Maybe a good sign.

*rant over*.... I think. At least for now.


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, your sister is lucky to have her loving family behind her. I hope she heals as much as she can as soon as possible. She will never forget this child but I'm sure there's more children and happiness for her in the future.

*hopefulbaby*, rant away freely. That's why we're here. To share the burden of TTC and whatever goes on with us, happy and sad. A lot of bad stuff has been thrown your way but I really believe you can overcome it and hold a baby of your own in your arms someday soon.


----------



## Katy78

I should be ovulating tomorrow but no sign of O just yet. I felt it gearing up but nothing now. Tests are negative, too. So I guess the stressing over my potential breast cancer has gotten to me and is delaying it as I thought it might. I hope it's just around the corner.


----------



## LoloShells

Just stopping in quickly. Baby came this morning. City my sister really wanted those photographers as soon as i showed her the site. They are there at the hospital with her now, thank you so much for sharing the link. I had no idea such a thing existed. He was perfect. Such a sweet little boy. The cause was a partially ruptured placenta. Got to hold him and love him for awhile. Once i convinced her that she should see him and hold him she seemed to relax a lot. She was really scaring herself with what she thought he would look like so she had decided not to see or hold him originally. I know shes glad that she did. Our sweet little angel baby. I miss him already. I'm home now. Been up for about 51 hours so im going to go crash. Thank you ladies


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Lolo, I wish passionately that it hadn't been necessary, but I'm glad it is a comfort to your sister. 

Get some rest, you've been through an ordeal.


----------



## sadie

:hugs:lolo. We are here for you. xoxo


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo, :hugs: I am glad she got photos and was able to hold him. I hope that helps her in her grieving process.

Katy - Hope O isn't delayed for too long!


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo that is great that the photographer was able to help capture the precious time you had with the baby. Am I remembering he was the star of the 4-D ultrasound pics you posted a bit back?? Rest up lady that is a long time to go without sleep. May peace be with you all thru this time.


----------



## Katy78

Good morning girls. I hope you were able to rest well *Lolo*. Be strong for your sister.

How are the rest of you girls?

It seems I'll be ovulating (almost) on time, making this cycle 28 days long instead of 27. After three days of barely visible lines I got this:

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/DSC_0021.jpg
I love my new phone - it takes great photos.

Test line is a tiny bit lighter than the control line but according to my experience (extremely fast and short LH peak followed by AF on time) this is it. I'm ovulating tomorrow and NOT expecting AF on 8 February which is a holiday and a day off in Slovenia (culture day). At least I won't be going crazy and slacking off at work.


----------



## artsiekat

Good luck this cycle, Katy! Got my crossables crossed for you!


----------



## sadie

Have extra good fun, Katy!!


----------



## citymouse

Go, Katy, go!


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> Lolo that is great that the photographer was able to help capture the precious time you had with the baby. Am I remembering he was the star of the 4-D ultrasound pics you posted a bit back?? Rest up lady that is a long time to go without sleep. May peace be with you all thru this time.

Yes, those adorable ultrasound pics were of him. He was a big boy thats for sure. He weighed 8 lbs 2 ounces. And he still had 3 weeks to go, so I think he would have been pretty hefty. Got a couple hours sleep when I got home yesterday, and a few last night. Had a hard time falling asleep. Too much anxiety and tears to sleep. I'm at work today. Wishing I would have stayed home.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Sorry you're not sleeping well. I think all you can do right now is let the grief come through you in its own time and not try to fight it. 

Sweet chubby little guy. :(


----------



## Coconuts

*Lolo*, I just have no words. :sad1: Sweet girl, like the ladies have said, we're all here for you. It's sounds like you've been an absolute rock for your sister. I'm so so sorry for your whole family. Ten bagillion squillion hugs :hugs:

Katy, LOVING the quality of your new phone pics!!! Looks like you're using the same OPKs that I have. I never ever got a dark line for my +OPK. It was just the darkest of the series for that month which doesn't help in the beginning but you get to know what _*your*_ positives look like, right?
Looks like you should be at action station for some red hot slap n tickly time.
LET THE BONK FEST COMMENCE! Good luck Katy :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you again ladies. 

She is having him cremated and will have a service on Sunday. She was telling me this on the phone last night and she realized Sunday is my birthday and she started crying. Poor girl, she had kept saying that she really felt like he was going to be born on my birthday. She even wrote it in on my calendar on my fridge. Right next to 'Lolo's Bday!' She had written 'and Porter's!' And instead we are having a service for him. Heartbreaking. 

Haven't put in this mornings temp yet. I missed a couple temps (obviously) so I wonder if FF will say I ovulated on Saturday. Honestly, I don't want to be pregnant. I couldn't do that to her right now.


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo I must say that it is hard for me watching my sister in-law being pregnant after my miscarriage in September--I think she could have waited a few months, but obviously there is a reason she conceived just after my miscarriage and has gone on to have a healthy little one growing inside of her. I watched her daughter today while she went for her Prenatal appointment. They are 80% sure she is having another girl. (You probably all remember my opinions on early gender ultrasounds LOL). But I know when the time is right I will get pregnant, and who knows how long it will take, but really not everyone's life's can be put on hold while I wait for a BFP. 

It seems like you and your sister are very close, in a few weeks maybe you can ask for "permission" to continue trying and let it been in the open so that when you get your BFP you don't have to be afraid to tell her, instead you can expect to celebrate with her. I could tell my sister in law was VERY apprehensive to tell me--I was happy for her, and I'm happy that my husband told me what he told her, which was "Tina will be happy for you, she wants a baby just as much as the next girl, and she will have one someday, but she isn't going to be mad." 

Your sister will need time to grieve and time for her body to recover after what she has been through, do what feels right to you Lolo--but remember you deserve to have another baby too.


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you Bmom, I agree and I know she would too. If I asked her if it was ok, she would scoff and tell me i was asking a stupid question. But knowing it would hurt her even a little, puts a lid on the subject.
I definitely will not actively try to get pregnant for awhile now. My hearts not in it. And unfortunately I ovulated before we knew that he had passed. Actually if conception ocurred it probably did on the day he passed. I feel like if I am pregnant this cycle it would be really hard to be joyful about it. I wouldn't be able to celebrate with my sister, and I would just feel bad. Not how I envisioned the whole thing playing out.


----------



## hopefulbaby

Katy78 - omg you have a cancer scare?? When did I miss that!!! I'm glad O wasn't too far off for you :)

Lolo - I'm glad your sister was able to get photos and meet him. I hope it helps her. I hope you are able to get some sleep! :hugs: Bmom has some great advice there.

AFM... I'm now on CD 48! I thought I may have finally O'd becuase (cover your eyes if you don't like TMI) I felt wet so I went to the bathroom and when I wiped it was eggwhite and super stretchy. :happydance: I got excited, grabed DH practically on the spot (we were in the middle of watching a movie on TV) and BD. lol He didn't seem to mind. haha. Afterwards I tried an OPK but I can hardly see a line so I'm not sure if I actually O'd or not. The Dr says I don't O but maybe my O came back and he is wrong. There's always hope!!

It would probably be bad if I got pregnant right now anyway.... Supposed to get surgery on the 27th but I will soooooooo put that off if by miracle I get pregnant by then.

Even a change in CM gets me sooooo excited. It's kind of sad it gets me so excited but this cycle has been sooooooooooooooooo long. - And any change, any change at all makes me have hope.


----------



## Katy78

Coconuts said:


> Katy, LOVING the quality of your new phone pics!!! Looks like you're using the same OPKs that I have. I never ever got a dark line for my +OPK. It was just the darkest of the series for that month which doesn't help in the beginning but you get to know what _*your*_ positives look like, right?

That's exactly right, *Coco*. I am so confident this is it after months of using OPKs.
Yesterday's was about the same as the one before so I'm thinking I caught the peak going up and going down. I'm done with OPKing for now.
I only have 4 more of those tests, I got 9 of them for free from a TTC buddy who'd gotten pregnant. I buy mine in a drugstore and they are sooooo expensive, especially compared to internet cheapies. They cost 15 EUR per pack of five tests.
*hopefulbaby*, I so hope this is your month.
I wonder how *ebelle* and *jensengirl* are doing. Haven't heard from them in a while. I miss you girls.


----------



## artsiekat

hopefulbaby - I really hope you O'd on your own, that would be awesome! Good luck.

Lolo - I can understand how hard of a situation this is for you. If I were you, I'd take the time to grieve with your sister, then have a conversation about it. Even after the conversation, it will sting her to watch you get pregnant until she has a healthy baby of her own. I don't think there's really any way around that, but I think she'll appreciate you talking to her and waiting for a bit. It sounds like you two are really close and there wouldn't be any hard feelings. :hugs: Hope you get some rest, hun, and feel better.


----------



## Coconuts

Wowee hopefulbaby, we all love a good run of EWCM. I never was much of a producer so when in these last few months I've actually seen big blobs I was just like you, practically bouncing off the ceiling. My cycles were around the 35 - 40 day mark so I can appreciate how much of a ball ache long cycles are. Here's hoping your ovary's going to pop an egg all by it's self this cycle. Sending lots of ovulating baby dust :dust: If your OPK is still negative don't worry, I understand that we usually O on the last day of EWCM even if that day is not the most prolific in production. Your +OPK is probably right around the corner. FXd.


----------



## citymouse

Coco, how are you feeling?


----------



## artsiekat

Hey, city & sadie - Have you two got your baby stuff all set up yet? How early did you start buying the big stuff? I have the itch, but I'm always afraid it's way too early for me to start buying stuff.

I don't have family living near me, so I won't have a real baby shower, so I'm really trying to resist the urge to send everyone my baby registry. 

If the other girls don't mind, I'd love to see some pictures of your set ups and what your favorite products are.


----------



## sadie

Hey arttsie!
Well, I have a complicated situation. Since baby and I will move to Italy, at about 8 weeks after birth, we aren't buying anything atm.... My friend in NJ is giving me her baby's bassinet to use here and then we will choose real furniture once we arrive in Italy! I will look online ahead of time to make sure he at least picks up a bassinet and a dresser drawer thing and a changing table....


----------



## B&LsMom

I don't mind--I LOVE looking at baby stuff!!! Pintrest has AMAZING photos of nurseries to make me dream big!! Artsie I think I set Blakes nursery up when I was about 30 weeks or so, I got put on bedrest just 3 weeks later, so I was probably cutting it close, but each time I walked pasted a decorated nursery I so wanted to hurry up and have him so there was a baby in there LOL. I think I have some nursery pics on my computer, If I do I will post them!!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5









001.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5









004.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## artsiekat

Bmom - Blakes nursery is adorable! I can't believe you were able to wait so long, I know my Mom is going to buy me a crib soon. We have to put it in our tiny bedroom with us, so we want to make sure we can handle the size of it. 

Sadie - Aww, I guess you can have everything already picked out and not worry about doing heavy lifting when you finally put it together!

We do have a two bedroom apartment, but the whole place is so small, we really can't afford to turn it into a nursery on account of how much of our stuff is already in there. Plus, the pets already aren't allowed in the bedroom, so that won't have to be a change for them. We'll only be here another 2 years, anyway, then hubby is going to whisk us away to where ever he chooses for his Postdoc. Hopefully then I can set up a real bedroom for the little one.


----------



## citymouse

Artsie, get him to do postdoc at UCLA!

House prep is crazily underway here, in fact I can't type a lot about it because my computer is disconnected at the moment. We had to kind of rearrange everything so it's been an ordeal! I'll go into more detail later.

Blakesmom, cute nursery! I love the warm colors!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Lolo, whether you speak to her or not, go with what you feel right with at the time, if you suddenly feel you need to say something, go with it, your instinct is usually right x

Katie, fingers crossed for you.

Bmom, am loving the nursery, it looks more original than the generic stuff you see all the time.

Artsie, we don't have a nursery either. We are in process of selling house in Lancashire and moving back to west midlands (110 miles between) so are staying with the inlaws until we find somewhere down here and our house sells. We have a family crib and moses basket (bassinett), I need to get new mattresses and sheets for both. Using a swaddle to start and sleep bags after a few weeks. My pram will be in a few weeks as will most of the stuff tbh, I finally get my compensation from my accident so will be going on a shopping spree. Have a good anount of clothes, need some more though and need to get reusable nappies (diapers).

Will however be packing hospital bag at 30 weeks.

I saw new consultant Thursday (long story short or read thread in 3rd tri) had a huge row with her and her registrar and ended up changing consultants. Everything she sad to me contradicted what I had been told and the management plan by old consultant in lancs. Dangerous to not read a report properley which meant they marked my grade IV placenta previa down as a Grade I Low lying placenta.

I lost all faith in them tbh and now have a lovely consultant who has done her job properley, recognised that the placenta will not move enough if at all to enable vaginal delivery, which I had been previously told.

Considering there is a huge risk of intrapartum and post partum haemorrhage (within 24 hrs), only senior consultants OB and senior consultant anaesthetist along with most experienced theatre staff are allowed to perform a c section in the UK for these cases, that consultant and registrar should have listened when I pointed it out, I would no way put mine and boys life in their hands. Will be pointing out there mistake in a complaint, its incompetent and negligent and to be treated as I was and argued with is disgusting. Never argue with a pregnant woman who has medical background and a temper with it. I was not bad, but damn firm and stubborn.

Anyway, to the good bit (sorry for rambling), our little boy will be born on 12.04.12 soon after 7.30am unless I need an emergency C Section beforehand. Thats 10 weeks on Thursday, hence I need my bag ready in case of any bleeding, I then need to go asap (preferably blue light ambulance) to hospital, not as, my pregnancy brain came out with to stop taking my aspirin :dohh:


----------



## sadie

Tina W, good for you girl! We are our best advocates. Sounds like you have everything under control. Did the accident do something to cause the placenta to be where it is? I cant believe some medical professionals can eb so incompetent.
Are you bringing your own hospital gown? I dont know how that works here in the US.

As for me, I start prenatal yoga at the hospital next week.... Wednesday, after work!


----------



## twilliamssbt

sadie said:


> Tina W, good for you girl! We are our best advocates. Sounds like you have everything under control. Did the accident do something to cause the placenta to be where it is? I cant believe some medical professionals can eb so incompetent.
> Are you bringing your own hospital gown? I dont know how that works here in the US.
> 
> As for me, I start prenatal yoga at the hospital next week.... Wednesday, after work!

No the accident should not have caused the placenta. Just spinal and nerve damage has left me with arthritis on top. The placenta is just an obstetric complication that can occurr, combine that with my medical history and I am in all honesty a nightmare of a patient. Pain makes me very snappy and I was on morphine as needed before I got pregnant. Luckily which was summer so pain was more bearable than now. Am waiting for chronic pain management referral, Orthopaedic referral and anaesthetic referrals atm, got physio next week. I need someone I can trust and listens to me, not someone like that consultant. I also am awaiting social services assemssment for aids to help me looking after baby myself. Stairs are an issue atm, I use crutches so need a safe way to get up and down. Moses basket is for downstairs for day time so I can restrict the amount of times I need to carry him up and down.

Due to my spine issues I could not do yoga anyway, but I did want to do aquanatal, even have the swimming costume, but I am not allowed with placenta where it is.:cry:


----------



## Coconuts

Blimey BT, sounds like one complicated situation there but you also sound like you're totally in control of it all. I'm so excited to see some pics of this cute little babe when he's born! Will you uploads a few piccies for us??????

City, I'm feeling great thanks hun! BBs still a little delicate but other than that, totally fine. I'm getting my second Betas back this monday so hoping for a HUGE big fat number to get things going with my GP so I can choose an OB and have my first apt with them. Did another cheepy internet test yesterday and the line popped up before the pee had covered the entire strip and it's the darkest test line I've ever seen. Really pumped me up. :dohh:


----------



## Katy78

Just a quick hello, girls.
Love reading about baby stuff :)


----------



## twilliamssbt

Coco, of course I will show pics of the boy when he is here. :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

:yipee:


----------



## artsiekat

Tina, that lady sounds pretty awful for not taking your medical history seriously. I probably wouldn't have known what to do and gotten horribly stressed about it! But it sounds like you got it all worked out.

You're getting so close to the big day! I don't know how you girls are able to wait to set up all your baby stuff, but I guess it's out of necessity, so that probably makes it easier!

Coco - I loved seeing the HPT's get darker like that! I think I have a picture still of the ones from this pregnancy where I saw them get really dark day after day for 3 days. It's very comforting. How long has it been since your last betas, a week? I bet they'll be a lovely number right where they're supposed to be!


----------



## artsiekat

Oh and I finally got a body pillow(I would have done one of the pregnancy pillows, but I'm really weird about my head on pillows, I get headaches easily unless I use the right pillow) and I didn't wake up with a tender tummy like I have been. I think being between the body pillow and hubby, I couldn't sleep flat on my tummy and I think that is what has been making me wake up with a really sore belly.

Yay for the small things! :D


----------



## sadie

TW, have you considered getting one of those motorized chairs that gets built along the staircase wall? Takes you up and down, no problem. I know someone that has one and she even has a tricky staircase, but it works very well, all the same!

I love the date 12-4-12. Even the american way is nice 4-12-12 :)

Artsie, i am going to go to tjmaxx tomorrow to get myself a pillow, just a bigger, firmer pillow, rather than a body pillow. I move around too much and i think a long thing will get in the way.....


----------



## twilliamssbt

sadie said:


> TW, have you considered getting one of those motorized chairs that gets built along the staircase wall? Takes you up and down, no problem. I know someone that has one and she even has a tricky staircase, but it works very well, all the same!
> 
> I love the date 12-4-12. Even the american way is nice 4-12-12 :)
> 
> Artsie, i am going to go to tjmaxx tomorrow to get myself a pillow, just a bigger, firmer pillow, rather than a body pillow. I move around too much and i think a long thing will get in the way.....

Thats a stairlift Sadie, and yes ultimately I do want one, as we are at in laws atm, I prefer to get one once we have our house down here. Social services may part fund this for me or perhaps entirely. I also want a motorised scooter to get me to the shops and back independently, although this I will have to pay for myself or use part of my disablility benefit.

Artsie, I bought a dream genie body pillow quite early on and as you get bigger, it becomes a god send, it really does. 

Sadie I do get a bit caught up in the body pillow when turning, but tbh, as you get bigger, you wake up to turn over anyway, you have to move belly before you can move the rest of you.

Got the last few necessary bits for hospital bag today so can start to sort it, there are a few things to get that are wants, but if it comes to it, I can get people to get those for me while I am in hospital.


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy how is the :sex: going?? Catch that eggy girl!! Hopeful--you are on the longest cycle EVER--how are things going for you this weekend??


----------



## Coconuts

*Artisie*, things are going smoothly here. My betas were a week apart. The first one was 183. Hoping for a big fat juicy numer tomorrow. FXd.


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, O is over and we did all we could. Now it's up to my body. All I can do now is wait and hope.
Blake's nursery looks lovely. Do you still have the furniture? Are you going to use it for the next one, too?
Enjoy the rest of the weekend girls.


----------



## Coconuts

I can't take much more BnB excitement. Everyone seems to be in the 2WW at the moment. I can't wait for the next burst of BFPs!!!!!!!!
Well done Katy, all we can do is wait. One week Tuesday! I so hope this is it!!!

BMom, loved the crib! Beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutifl. You're a woman with great taste x


----------



## B&LsMom

Put your feet up and relax Katy and let your body snuggle that eggy in!! Blake's crib is a "lifetime" crib so now its converted to a daybed and then can be a full side headboard/footboard--I went with the bedding that wasn't "babyish" as I knew we probably wouldn't want to re-do his room after just a year or two, but hopefully when he has a sibling on the way we can do a new nursery for baby and a new "Big Brother" room up for Blake--already have the quilt and a few wall art pieces for Blake. Not sure if we will get a new crib or not. Most likely will get a new one but will convert Blake's bed to a full and then upgrade our guest bed to a queen as we have a queen mattress in our garage just waiting to be set up. Then we can at least reuse Blake's crib mattress and sheets etc. for Baby and he doesn't have to feel like Baby stole his bed!


----------



## Coconuts

Aww, baby stole his bed. What a lovely Mum you are. :hugs:

Numbers are in ladies :yipee:
4w1d = 183
one week later
5w1d = 3736

So happy. :wohoo:


----------



## Katy78

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Coco!


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - Yay! What a nice big beta! :dance:

Bmom - That's sweet of your not to make your boy feel like his bed is being stolen! I'm getting one of those convertible cribs, too. I figure they'll make life just a little easier, for a few more years anyway!

Sadie - I found my long body pillow stays on the edge of the bed, right where I want it and hubby stays on the other edge. I'm a huge bed flopper and I feel like I flop less with the pillow and I always have that support there when I need it!


----------



## sadie

I bought a jumbo pillow yesterday.... Seems to do the job, for now. We shall see! If need be, I will get the bigger size! I am a flopper too, but only share my bed with my doggie (sounds gross but she is bathed every two weeks and wears shoes every time she goes out!!!)


----------



## artsiekat

I used to sleep with my doggie, but hubby always complained he stunk up the bed no matter how often I bathed him and then one day he pooed in bed. Thankfully no one was in the bed at the time, but he hasn't had bed snuggles since.


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats Coco :)


----------



## B&LsMom

YAY COCO--Love that hCG count!! I have to call tomorrow for my Friday blood draw results--Hoping for another "negative" reading--and then hopefully next month can get a BFP LOL

Lolo how you holding up hun??


----------



## LoloShells

Eh, I'm not sure really. Sometimes I feel ok, and other moments I feel myself panicking for no reason. I think a part of me is really scared about how quickly our whole life can change. I guess you call it anxiety. I'm terrified when we go to sleep that someone won't wake up, or when we leave the house someone wont come home. I'm hoping this passes. If not I may need to see a doctor, but i reaallly don't want to be dependant on anti anxiety meds.


----------



## B&LsMom

What is even crazier to me is when your world comes crashing down and the rest of the world seems to just keep going on---seems like everyone should just have to take a time out for healing. The pain is still new, give it time. I'm not a fan of meds, but talking over how you're feeling with a support group could be beneficial--or even on here. We are thinking about you Lolo...


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you Bmom. I feel bad for treating you ladies like my personal talking diary. I don't normally spill my guts or talk about how I feel (irl anyways). Maybe that's part of my problem.


----------



## Katy78

I'm happy if we're able to give you at least some support by being here and "listening". You really should get things out and if you don't do that IRL, this should be OK for you as well. Even though you don't feel like it at the moment, time does heal. Things will get better eventually. Of course neither of you will ever forget the beautiful baby that had to leave you too soon but happy times will come again. Try believing that at least.


----------



## ebelle

Hi ladies, just popping in to say Hi.

Very very happy to see Coco got her :bfp:

No luck on my part yet, we're proceeding with IUI either in Feb or Mar.

I've been incredibly busy and of course, trying really hard not to obsess on BnB after the big fat nothing of the last 10 months. That and my cousin-in-law just got pregnant. It's been a hard couple of months.

Miss you girls lots and glad everyone is still here. I'll be back when I feel more emotionally equipped to handle this baby business.


----------



## ebelle

Oh and very happy to see that everyone's pregnancies are progressing well.

Can't wait when the first of the buns in the ovens come to meet the world!


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks Ebelle. Sorry it's taking it's toll on you at the moment. We really miss you hun. We'll all be here when you get back. :kiss:

Lolo, you're your best barometer. If you think you should see a doctor then you probably should but I agree with Katy and BMom that medication is not the first way I'd want to go either. I'd go to see the doctor and see if he can point you in the right direction for some counseling or something like that. BnB is amazing for many reasons and for me the greatest thing is the things that get bottled up in day to day life have an escape here, it's like a pressure valve. You're dealing with some big stuff here and I'm sure you're still in shock. While we're all here for you of course, I think it might be wise to seek some professional help to help you work through this period in a healthy way. Don't wait until you reach crisis station either. Strike while the iron is hot. prevention is better than the cure. 
We love you x


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - :hugs: I think what you're feeling right now is very natural and it will take some time to come back to your life healed and fully able to cope. Don't try to cut your grieving time short by not feeling like you should feel the way you do. If it does help to talk to us, we're here whenever you need us.

If you need counseling, never hesitate to seek it, it's your mind, body and health. No one can tell you what's the right thing to do.

Ebelle - We miss you! I hope you're feeling better soon. :hugs: I look forward to when you come back.


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you ladies. Love you.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Lolo, you are actually mourning two things right now--the loss of your nephew (and sharing your sister's pain), and the loss of your expectations for your own pregnancy. It's really hard that something you wanted so badly and looked forward to so much is now another source of pain, conflict, fear, and doubt. Part of what you're going through is having to let go of the happy scenarios you have been picturing. 

I expect it will not be an easy ride for these first few months, but I do think you will feel better with time. The hurt will always be there but it will make room for happiness again. After any big shock, there is that feeling that life will never be the same. And all you can really do is get through those days and wait for the time when things settle down a bit.

I agree that you might feel better if you talk to a counselor, but I also agree that you are always welcome to share your feelings here. 

I think that after a little time passes and you talk to your sister about TTC, you will feel another level of comfort.

Poor Lolo! :(


----------



## Coconuts

City!! Just clocked your ticker! 32 weeks - how did that happen????!?!?!? I remember your bloomin' BFP! Where did all that time go??? Amazing how time flies. :cloud9:


----------



## B&LsMom

Its almost February...(for some of you it ALREADY IS!!!)


----------



## Katy78

It's February (I won't forget to change the thread name this time :winkwink:).

*city*, that really was really well written. 32 weeks, wow. Where did time go...

*ebelle*, good to hear from you. I respect your decision to take some time off BnB but I miss you around anyway.

*hopefulbaby*, where are you?

AFM, one week till AF or BFP. Nothing special going on at the moment. I'm neither optimistic nor pesimistic. I'd say I'm realistic. I'm either pregnant or not pregnant. I'll find out next week.


----------



## citymouse

Good luck, Katy. Hope this is your month.

Re: 32 weeks, nobody is as surprised as I am. Time is flying by. We've been so busy reorganizing the house that the weeks haven't had time to drag.

Thankfully, I'm still feeling good and comfortable. It's just weird to work out regularly and get worse at things instead of better. Down to 12 reps instead of 15, that kind of thing. And walking upstairs gets me out of breath for like 3 minutes.


----------



## sadie

so great CITY, that you have continued to work out! I walk a lot, being that I am in NYC, but I stopped doing gym stuff...however, I start weekly prenatal Yoga at my hospital! That should be fun. I bought a dvd back in October or november and since then have only done it twice, so having an organzied pre-paid class should motivate me some more!
I think it is so important to pay attention to weight gain during pregnancy... For our health, the health of the baby, looking and feeling good about ourselves, making it easier to bounce back after birth, and in all honesty (and some of you may disagree) I think we need to continue to be attractive to our partners.


----------



## hopefulbaby

I haven't been online all that much cuz DH was in a bad car accident so I've been taking time off work to look after him. He will be okay so that's the important part. Our car was totaled though which really sucks..... A stupid idiot decided it was a good idea to drive drunk, ran a red and hit my DH's driver's side, t-boned. The other driver is in the hospital and we are pressing charges b/c DH has to miss work so we had to get a lawyer. The hospital told us that the other driver broke 3 ribs but that he will be okay. Our insurance gives us a rental until the end of the week and pays out the blue book value for our car so we've been car shopping a lot this week too. We need something by friday.... Tansit where we live is not an option - it's a half hour walk to the bus stop, and it only comes by every half hour. DH is feeling better but he will still be off work for a while. I understand that accidents happen but there is no excuse for driving drunk. Minimum DUI charges here are license suspension for 1yr with a max of 3yr - assuming it was his first offence. I'm just thankful DH is okay and that he is getting better. Not even a single broken bone! Just a little shook up and whiplash... Which is no fun but it could have been a lot worse. I'm amazed given what the car looked like.

Anyway.... so that's why I've been MIA for a while. And for some good news......

Thanks for all the baby dust wishes! I THINK I FINALLY MADE AN EGGY!!! :yipee: Today my CM was completly eggwhite and super stretchy! OMG I've never seen it like that before I am SO EXCITED! *SQUEE*!!!!!!!!!!!! DH and I :sex: after I took an OPK... I'm pretty sure the OPK is positive - it's the darkest OPK I've had so far. I uploaded a pic. Hopefully this will be our month!

*Blakesmom* - what a beautiful little boy's room!!!

*twilliamssbt* - sorry to hear about the problems with your consultant. It's hard to beleive medical consultants can be so incompetent sometimes....Good for you for standing up for yourself and I'm glad you were able to get it sorted. Looking forward to seeing those baby pics soon!

*Sadie* - How is prenatal yoga going?

*Katy* - I hope this is your month!!!

*Coco* - Those numbers look great :)

*Artsie* - oh no! lol no one likes a dog-poopy bed. haha. Our dogs whine to be let up on the bed constantly. ugh. We try not to let them up. Normally it's DH who caves. I can tell I'm going to be the "bad cop" when we have kids already. lol

*Lolo* - I have a really close friend who has anxiety dissorder. If you want me to message you her email I'm sure she'd be happy to answer any questions. For her personally (not for everyone) she found that the meds worked much better than therapy. She's had this dissorder since she was a child. Most things can and will pass in time and I hope it passes soon for you too :hugs: We're always here to listen :)

*ebelle* - hugs !!

*city* - how are you feeling? Good for you for continuing to work out! Healthy mommies = healthy babies :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2450.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopeful--So sorry about DH and the car--getting a new car is kinda fun tho!! CATCH THAT EGGY GIRL!! Now worlds longest cycle can come to an end for you!! I should be Ov around the weekend--starting my digi OPK's Friday--so hopefully I'm just a few days behind you and we can wait out the 2WW together!!

Katy--you had better keep us updated on any possible symptoms in this last week wait--lets get you pumped up girl!! You could be preggo!!


----------



## LoloShells

Hopeful, I'm glad your husband wasnt hurt any worse. Someone was watching over him. I don't think that opk is quite positive yet. You'll know for sure when you get one though. Then again some women complain of never getting a positive. But I think those women might have a very short surge window. As for my anxiety, I've suffered since i was about 16. It's been manageable for years though. Until lately that is. I don't think i really believe therapy works. If i go to see a doctor, it will be to get meds, I'm just hoping it passes before it gets to that. I hate being on pills. Of any sort really.

Good news is it looks like af is coming, and a little early to boot.


----------



## citymouse

Sadie, thanks. It's never gotten uncomfortable so I just keep doing it, LOL. We'll see how far I can make it. I love yoga, but I've had to miss for a couple of weeks because of working around the house, having family in town, etc. At the first class I went to, it was the first time I'd been around so many pregnant women. It was a little unnerving, actually. 

Hopeful, sorry about your DH! That sucks! I hope the other guy gets the maximum sentence. He should be thanking his lucky stars that he didn't kill somebody. 

Lolo, hope you're right about AF. :hugs: It would give you less to worry about right now.


----------



## Katy78

*hopefulbaby*, I'm sorry to hear about your DH's accident but happy that he's going to be OK. And I hope that the other driver learned his lesson. Though I doubt it.
Your test looks almost positive to me, good enough to BD but make sure you continue that for a few more days. How fast did the OPKs progress? You might miss the peak if you only test once every 24 hours. As Lolo said, some women never get their absolute positives. If the OPKs get lighter again over the next days, that means O is most likely behind you. Good luck. Go eggy go! Go spermies go!

*bmom*, possible symptoms... Nothing out of the ordinary, sorry. Less twinges than usually, less achey bbs too. Which doesn't mean anything. We'll see.


----------



## hopefulbaby

*blakesmom* - Yeah, in the event of everything getting a new car is kinda fun.... lol We did need a new one anyhow in the next few years. Our old one wold have not been easy to cart future babies around in, two door coupe, very little space and all. We're looking into geting something much BIGGER and with better safey ratings.... like an SUV. We're test driving one tomorrow - well I'll be test driving it anyway. I don't blame DH for being a little freaked out about driving right now. I've even been driving (the rental) more causiously and defensive than normal since he was in the accident... On another note, YAY FOR EGGIES! If I actually did/do O this cycle we can wait out the 2ww together :) Let me know how your OPKs go! Post pics for us!

*Lolo* - He definitley had an angel over his shoulder that night. It really effected me, emotionally. I don't know what I would do without him and it makes me sick thinking what could have happened. I feel like it gave me a wake-up call to remind me of how short life is and it's made me feel closer to god. Sorry about the "god" talk. I'm spiritually open-minded and I'm not religious, or atheist but this whole thing makes me want to seek out a church and find a path. It's the first OPK I've taken this cycle since this cycle has been soooo long. I mean CD55, really? like hurry up already. lol As soon as I saw the eggwhite, stretchy CM I knew I should OPK lol. I plan to take two OPKs today... one in the early after noon and one in the early evening and I'll see if they look any different than this one! Best to BD every day right now until I see the line go lighter, just in case. I hope AF hurries up for you so you can start your new cycle soon :) - or better yet, not even come at all. Your temps look great! Hope they stay up there and that your AF symptoms are just preggy symptoms. I'm sorry if I'm behind on reading posts... did you test?

*city* - Did you used to do yoga before you were pregnant? Yeah, I hope he gets the maximum sentance too.  Anyone who thinks it's okay to drink and drive should NEVER be on the road and have their license taken away permenently. He could have easily killed somebody.

*katy* - Thanks :) It's the first OPK I took since my cycle is sooo long I didn't want to waste too many tests... First sign I got of fertile CM and knew I should start testing. I plan to take 2 OPKs today, one in the early afternoon and one in the early evening. Hoping to make that eggy soon if I haven't already! Going to BD every day until I see the line get ligher on the OPKs. I hope that this latest cycle is your month too!!! Keep us updated on symptoms :)


----------



## LoloShells

Hopeful, I wouldn't say im religious either. I do believe in a higher power though. I just don't like religion. 
As for testing, no I haven't. But I don't want a BFP right now, so im not really all that antsy about my 2ww. Af is supposed to be here Saturday I think. Based on tuesdays drop of brownish blood, and yesterdays pink cm, i'd say she's well on her way.


----------



## LoloShells

Ps, I drive a 2011 KIA Sportage. When I bought it, it had just won an award for the top safety pick.


----------



## sadie

*Lolo*, i prefer the meds! :) unfortunately, I cant take anything atm, and will have to wait until I finish breastfeeding tho I am so worried about PPD. Were you OK 'emotionally' after your daughter was born? 

*Katy* when will you test?

*Ebelle* will this be a doctor assisted IUI? 

*artsis* wow!!! 17w!!

*city* how is the third tri treating you?

*Bmom*how was the opk?

*Hopeful*i am glad someone was watching over your dh. So frightening.


----------



## LoloShells

I had some pretty bad ppd. Thank God for my mother. She found me sobbing in the bathroom with the baby the first night home and she took her and told me to go to bed. I never had it treated though, and that was a mistake. It transformed into different forms of depression over the years.


----------



## B&LsMom

Sadie--Negative OPK today--red streaking in my CM--wonder if it's the ovulation spotting again that I thought I had last month...hopefully within the next few days that eggy will be jumping ship!!


----------



## sadie

lolo, i have already warned OH and sisters and mom to be on my lookout.... One sis said she had it with her oldest child a little bit, and she isn't anything close to having my moods/anxiety, etc... So, i do worry about myself, tho I am a fighter....

B-i hope so too!! FX!


----------



## Coconuts

Hi guys, sorry I've been MIA for a few days.
To catch you up if you've not been to my journal I had some bleeding Wed morning so went for a scan. Because I didn't temp this cycle I'm not sure of my O day. I thought I was 6 week but I could be a couple of days earlier. The doc wasn't really worried but just didn't think I was 6 weeks since we only saw the sac. She wants to see me Thursday for another scan to see if we can see the baby. She said probably we're just a little early but there is the possibility that the pregnancy has stopped :sad1:
I continued to bleed for the rest of the day, but not much, just enough to scare the crap out of me. She gave me progesterone to take for 10 days and told me to drink more water and not worry. She said don't worry about anything brown that goodness because the next three days I had a lot of brown CM and what looked like lining????? Ugh.
I did another beta exactly a week after the last one and it went from 3637 at around 5 weeks to 7721 at around 6 weeks. Going up, more than doubled but in a week. I've done a lot of soul searching and internet trawling and found some positives to cling on to. Needless to say blighted ovum and missed miscarriage are haunting words at the moment but I'm just trying to to think about it.
4 more sleeps until the next scan. Nervous is an understatement.
I hope you're all well.
Hopeful, I so glad your DH is OK! Phew, what a shock. Drink driving is idiotic. Katy, getting excited for you for testing!!!!!!


----------



## artsiekat

Hey, ladies, just stopping in real quick.

Hopeful - I'm so sorry to hear about your DH, but glad he's okay. That must have been terrifying. I know I worry about something happening to DH every time he leaves the house, I also know that's probably partly hormones, too.

Coco - hang in there, hun. I know how scary this is, but it is rather early for them to be certain of anything. I bled brown for 6 weeks and had three episodes of bright red bleeding, so bleeding isn't always the end. Hopefully it's just baby snuggling in or at worst a hematoma that won't hurt baby. Keep us updated, I'll keep you and babe in my thoughts.


----------



## citymouse

Coco, big hugs to you. Hope all is well with your bean.


----------



## hopefulbaby

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! We bought our new vehicle.... Got a 2012 Toyota Rav-4. It should be arriving at the dealership sometime next week. I'm really excited about it! The rental we have now is getting expensive... DH is also feeling much better.

I've spent most of the day measuring walls and furnature so I can lay it out on floorplanner.com. We decided to rent out the suite on our 1st floor for extra income so we're trying to get it ready and move the stuff we have down there to upstairs and the garage. We found renters too which is great. They are friends of ours that we trust, but we still wrote a lease and filled out all the proper paperwork for the tennancy board. Better safe than sorry... It's taking me forever to measure everything :/ So far I've only done the living room, dining room and kitchen. I've got 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, foyer and garage to measure :dohh: We're also waiting for a plumber to install a bigger hot water tank and a second laundry hook-up.

I'm pretty sure I O'd Feb 1st or 2nd. For the last two days my temps have been above my coverline. 36.8C (98.2F). Hopefully they stay elevated for our first sticky bun!!

*Coco* - I hope everything goes okay. Sometimes bleeding is nothing to worry about. One of my friends had her period regularly throughout her entire pregnancy. Keep us posted hun! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Another negative OPK for me this afternoon--might try another one before bed tonight--probably should at least wait until morning as that would be more likely for a positive--but I don't think I'm that patient...


----------



## LoloShells

Coco- have said a prayer for your little one. Keep us updated.


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks everyone. Artsie, that was very reassuring, you're an angel. xxx


----------



## Katy78

Good morning girls. Just a quick hi, I'm so busy at work I really should get to it fast. I have a deadline to meet (actually it's a little overdue but that's not my fault).

*Coco*, I've been following your journal and keeping all my crossables crossed for you. I'm so happy the brown stopped. Odds are looking so much better for cocobean. I'm not a praying woman bou are in my thoughts.

*bmom*, be patient. It's coming I'm sure. Hopefully soon :winkwink:.

*hopefulbaby*, you have a big house obviously, renting it out is a splendid idea, especially when you know and trust the people who are moving in. Even so, a formal contract is a must. You never know how people are until you've lived with them. Even if they are in the apartment above you. I live in a block of flats so I know how it is to listen to loud music from the other side of the wall, dogs barking, children jumping... I'm fine with it but it can be annoying to some. I'm sure you guys will get along great though :).

*Lolo*, I see you got AF during the weekend. Have you decided how to proceed?

AFM, AF is due in two days. My only symptom is sore bbs. I still don't know when to test. I'll probably wait for AF to come and decide when to test if she doesn't.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Can I join? This is our first cycle ttc for our second baby :) xxxx


----------



## Katy78

Sure you can *sailorsgirl*, welcome and good luck :)
When is your D day?


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Hi Sailorsgirl. Your LO is still tiny (and cute as a button if that's her in the avatar), I think my DH and I would like to have all our babies close together too. Are you charting, where are you in your cycle at the moment? Exciting TTC#2!!!!! GL xxx


----------



## hopefulbaby

*blakesmom* - how did the other OPK go? Did you end up testing last night afterall?

*Katy* - hope you have a great day at work! :dust:

*sailorsgirl* - Hi and welcome!

AFM... Just stopping in real quick. Good news is FF says I O'd (finally) on CD56, Feb 3rd. That puts me at 3 DPO today. I hope it's right!


----------



## hopefulbaby

*Katy* - I hope the renters work out! We know them but yes you never really know someone until you live with them. We have a 2 floor house and we only really used the 1st floor for a recreational / office area. I do feel like we rattle around in here just the 2 of us and our 2 dogs. We bought this house (our first house! woo!) 8ish months ago with intention to possibly rent out the downstairs suite until we need more room when we have baby no 1, 2, 3 and maybe 4 :)


----------



## Firsttimer919

:dust:Hi everyone! I'm new here!! I'm on my first month of clomid cd3-7 and everything went well not much side effects cramps the first few days and gone! I'm now on cd8 

Crossing fingers!


----------



## hopefulbaby

*Firsttimer919* - Best of luck! The fertility specalist wants to start us on clomid after surgery at the end of feb.


----------



## sadie

I took clomid! 

Welcome firsttime and sailor!
Sailor, how many kids do you have? Firsttimer, FX!!


----------



## B&LsMom

I very patiently waited for this morning to test as I knew I couldn't test at the correct time at work this afternoon and I got a negative AGAIN!! So I either missed it when I tested 1 hour early yesterday or I missed it this afternoon. Might do one before bed tonight just so I know...


----------



## sadie

Bmom, get busy no matter what! And I say every day, unless you know DH has sperm issues. The more, the merrier.


----------



## Firsttimer919

Thanks Hope n Sadie!! Tell me ur story Sadie!


----------



## B&LsMom

I don't want to waste a digi, yet if I can pinpoint ovulation I have a better chance to never need one again ahhh decisions decisions lol


----------



## hopefulbaby

*Blakesmom* - You never know, it could be just around the corner! :) GO EGGY GO! :happydance: <- me, cheerleading

*Sadie* - Did you get preggers the first try with Clomid? I have such high hopes for it, I HOPE it helps us. But who knows.... Maybe this is our month and we might not need it after all. *wishful thinking*

*Firsttimer919* - You're welcome! :)


----------



## hopefulbaby

Not sure if it's in my head or not (it very well could be, hah) since I'm only 3 DPO but I've been having TONS of pressure.... Not cramps.... just discomfort I guess? I feel a bit bloated, have been gassy (ew), and I have heart burn. I've never had heart burn before! Oh, pleeeeeeeeeease be a sticky bean.......

I swear my mind is starting to play tricks on me :(

These next 2 weeks will be torture.


----------



## B&LsMom

Can't wait to wait out the TWW with you---come on eggy hurry up!


----------



## citymouse

Bmom, are you BDing just in case? 

Welcome to the new faces! Good luck to you all!


----------



## B&LsMom

Yep--was trying for SMEP but havn't got a positive so might just have to kick it up to every night for the next few days anyways...


----------



## Katy78

Hi *Firsttimer919* :wave:. welcome to our thread. Good luck to you.

*bmom*, my fingers asre still crossed as they are for all of us here.
Come on eggy!

*hopefulbaby*, 3 DPO. Awesome. 2WW will go fast, I'm sure. It always does for me, at least.

AFM, nothing new. Trying hard not to be too hopeful because I don't want tobe disappointed. I think AF is on her way. I can feel her just around the corner. Then I have three more tries before I go back to my GYN.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Im on cd11, aim not charting this time as its our first month, we are just going to bd lots and see what happens. Then maybe next month Ill look at charting. We only have a couple of months to try this year as oh is away on deployment from July till January so Im not hopeful. We would love to have them close together, also Id prefer to be pregnant when hubby is away so that he is home for more of the babys first year. But if it happens it happens :) xxx


----------



## Katy78

Isla is a beautiful name. It means Island, right? :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Lol yes, its Scottish from the "Isle of skye" No idea how we picked her name in the end other than it being scottish lol xxx


----------



## sadie

Hi girls... I took clomid last june, and Oed the day before my flight to see OH! Then twice during the summer, with no luck. i took it in september and he came to NY for a scheduled IUI along with a trigger shot. That one did the trick.

Being that OH lives in Europe and I am in the US, we were very limited on when we'd be together for ovulation, so we just did all we could to make it happen. Thats it, in a nutshell!


----------



## Coconuts

Sadie, how on earth did you get so far along so freakin' fast!!!!!!!! I remember it all. This is amazing girl. And I love that little profile in your avatar, one cute little bun in the oven there!

Ladies, a quick update on me:
Started bleeding and cramping last night. Freaked out for about 12 hours and didn't sleep well. It's starting to ease off now and go back to brown (eugh) but the cramping continues intermittently. :sad1: Two more days until the scan. I'm more nervous about what we will or won't see than I ever thought possible. Now the bleeding seems to be winding down a little my nerves are coming back and so is my courage and positivity about the state of this pregnancy. Keep everything crossed for my lovely little cocobean xxxxxx


----------



## artsiekat

Hi to the new ladies - sailorsgirl and firsttimer919, welcome and I hope you get your BFP's super fast! :)

sailorsgirl - That sounds tough only having till July to try, but I there's a good chance you can make that bean. Good luck! :)

Bmom - Hope you catch that eggy! Do you know if you have really short LH surges and possibly missed the positive? Has the cervical mucus been promising?

Hopeful - Congrats on Oing! I can't imagine how stressful it is to have to wait until CD56 to O. I though waiting until CD22 was difficult! Is the surgery meant to help shorten your cycles at all?

Sadie - You won't be in the 2nd tri for much longer and i'm getting all snuggled into 2nd tri! :D

Coco - :hugs: How bad is the cramping? Is it as bad as period cramps? If they are just mild and not like full period cramps, I wouldn't worry about them too much. Blood is an irritant to the uterus, so it will cause some mild cramps and just discomfort down there. The ones you need to watch for are the severe cramps. It's a good sign it's stopping so soon again. You poor thing, must be going out of your mind over there. I hope beyond hope that you get great news about your little bean.


----------



## hopefulbaby

*blakesmom* - I can't wait too!! :)

*city* - how have you been feeling?

*katy* - This is the 2nd time I've ovulated this year so I'm pretty excited about it. My temp dipped yesterday but then went back up this morning so I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed. I'm trying not to get too excited about it cuz I don't want it to be another letdown but I can't help but get excited about it - so I know how you feel about not wanting to be too dissapointed. :hugs:

*salorsgirl* - Sending lots of baby dust your way :)

*sadie* - Ah, okay. Our fertility specialist was talking about wanting to try IUI if Clomid doesn't work between March - May.

*coco* - I'm glad you're feeling a bit better! Don't forget to think positive -it's amazing what positive thinking can do. Why are they making you wait so long for a scan!!!!!?

AFM - I have another ultrasound & inter-vaginal altrasound tomorrow.... and to go over the latest blood work. No matter how many I do (it's been around 4 or 5 now) I still get just as anxious about them.

Question for you all - what kind of excercising do you do / is safe to do durring the 2WW? I don't want to jeopardize anything....


----------



## hopefulbaby

*artsie* - It has been brutal!!! My longest cycle was 84 days (around 3 months). It's very rare that I O, so when I do I get really excited. PCOS sucks.... And it sucks even more that I can't do anything about it. My weight is a healthy range and the only thing my Gyno says I can do is to be on the pill. I know it explains the looooooong cycles and lack of O but I still don't beleive I have PCOS, becuase I don't have any other symptoms. My fertility specialist wanted to cover all the bases so he sent me to be re-checked. I'm able to logon to see results and the numbers are completely different from last time. :/ The surgery on the 28th is to remove a polyp in my uterus (assuming I HPT neg) and the other one on march 1st is to examine my cervix.


----------



## sadie

wow, artsie, the 2nd tri is heaven on earth! What a breeze, right?

Hopeful, hey, I say if insurance pays for an IUI, just do it along with the clomid! Ups your chances, imo. We couldnt do it over the summer, because I wasn't in america.

Coco, hang in there girl. Like artsie says, its the severe cramping that is serious. I had period-like cramps during my first 9 weeks, but they were on the mild side, tho I remember always being worried.... Yes, I don't know where the time has gone! The weeks keep flying by. Soon I will be on your side of the ocean. Which major city are you near again? We are hoping to go there in September, when the crowds leave.


Katy, just remember, af and bfp have extremely similar symptoms. One of the giveaways for me was the tugging and pulling, as my uterus was stretching.... FXFXFXFX

Bmom and Hopeful, Oh how I hope this is it....

City, exactly 7 weeks to go!! ARe you ready?? :) Prepared? 

Sailor- Was getting prego the first time easy for you? How long did it take. Just curious....


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie, thanks hun, they're about 6 out of 10. I never really had painful periods, just maybe one day of uncomfortableness. They're pretty uncomfortable right now but nothing that stops me in my tracks, doubles me over or stop what I'm doing so I'm going to say not mega cramps but, pretty noticable. Don't like it but it is what it is.

Hopeful, when I freaked out with the first bleed I had a scan straight away. last wednesday. I wasn't temping last cycle so there is a 4 day window of possible O days. I thought I was bang on 6 weeks but the doctor only saw the sac so thought I was a bit earlier than I thought...... or...... the pregnancy had stopped :sad1: I have to wait another week to give little bean a chance to grow so we can hopefully see something on the next hoohaa scan. Thursday I'll be a minimum of 6wks 6days (mega super long life sperm needed if I'm earlier than that) so hopefully this time we'll see little bean. Last wed would have been 5wks 5days so a hair early, especially if my uterus is tipped. I'm asking about that too since it can make seeing the baby harder in the early weeks and cause discomfort during sex which ofter happens. V curious. But that's why. A scan before Thursday risks not showing anything, again :sad1: FXd.

Sadie, it's a great comfort to know you had period like cramps since this is exactly what there are like, not really painful, just bothersome, worrysome and uncomfortable. Thanks for the reasurance. 

2 more sleeps.

Good luck to all the eggies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## sailorsgirl

sadie said:


> wow, artsie, the 2nd tri is heaven on earth! What a breeze, right?
> 
> Hopeful, hey, I say if insurance pays for an IUI, just do it along with the clomid! Ups your chances, imo. We couldnt do it over the summer, because I wasn't in america.
> 
> Coco, hang in there girl. Like artsie says, its the severe cramping that is serious. I had period-like cramps during my first 9 weeks, but they were on the mild side, tho I remember always being worried.... Yes, I don't know where the time has gone! The weeks keep flying by. Soon I will be on your side of the ocean. Which major city are you near again? We are hoping to go there in September, when the crowds leave.
> 
> 
> Katy, just remember, af and bfp have extremely similar symptoms. One of the giveaways for me was the tugging and pulling, as my uterus was stretching.... FXFXFXFX
> 
> Bmom and Hopeful, Oh how I hope this is it....
> 
> City, exactly 7 weeks to go!! ARe you ready?? :) Prepared?
> 
> Sailor- Was getting prego the first time easy for you? How long did it take. Just curious....

Our first wasn't planned, I caught on while I was on the pill. She has been the most amazing surprise gift we could ever have asked for, we were incredibly lucky and she has changed me so much, I would love to give her a little brother or sister, but I know that it seems like when you aren't ready, they come along quickly but when they are planned they seem to take longer. :shrug: We were lucky so I am totally expecting to wait a while for our second xxx


----------



## sadie

COCO-yep, total period-like cramps.... i think city had them too, and she was the one that reassured me!


----------



## citymouse

Yes, I had period-like cramps up to about 9 weeks. It was pretty freaky for me because I didn't really have any other symptoms at that point.

And anything in the 5 week range is very early to see much on an ultrasound. 

Fingers and everything else crossed for you, Coco! :hugs:


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - I have pretty nasty periods, so any form on non-comfy cramps isn't period cramps for me, but if it's not super painful, I wouldn't count yourself out. In the first trimester, especially when I was bleeding, I pulled out the heating pad and put it on my back instead of tummy because of the cramps.

When I had my miscarriage in Sept., those cramps were the worst I ever felt in my life and I was doubled over in pain, luckily they only last a few hours and were gone.

When I first started bleeding(this pregnancy), I had a scan and I was measuring 6w3d and there was a HB of 109, a couple of days earlier, they probably wouldn't have seen anything. I also have at tilted uterus and sex can also be uncomfy for me. If you ask, they should be able to tell you if your uterus is tipped. Also, sometimes they ask me to put my hands under my bum to help see better, maybe you can preemptively do that at your scan? 

After my first ultrasound, it was over thanksgiving, so my OB office was closed and I had 3 massive red bleeds, I mean gushing bleeds, that ended with a huge clot the size of my palm each time. This was over a week, it was something like red on Tues., red on Thurs. and red on Sat. That next Monday I had a scan and baby was measuring 7w2d with HB of 132. I had convinced myself those bleeds were a sign of the end, but they weren't!

The first scan they told me they saw a tiny, tiny bleed that was probably causing it, but not to worry. A week later they saw a 7cm hematoma and my OB warned me that at that size it was very large and could hurt the baby. I never bled red after that, but I had A LOT of brown blood(sometimes it turned a dark burgundy, just not bright red). Sometimes nasty, thick goopy brown blood, especially during bowel movements. It was so stressful to see that everyday and I was pretty much a crazy wreck the first tri, just waiting to hear the hematoma is taking the baby with it.

I stopped bleeding at around 12 weeks and my NT scan showed a hematoma of only 2cm! 

I scoured the internet for information on hematoma's and never found another woman who had it just like me. All of them had different levels of bleeding, sometimes bleeding red for a week, sometimes never bleeding red only brown, sometimes not bleeding at all. Very few had the size of clots I did, so I was worried, but everything seems fine now that i'm in the second tri.

The clots I had looked like liver, my OB said that was just congealed blood and to only worry if you see tissue, which she said will not be red. It will be a greyish color, she said. I still have hope for you because the bleeding is so on and off and your cramps aren't severe. I'm keeping my FXed for you and sending sticky thoughts to your cocobean, hun. :hugs:


----------



## artsiekat

P.S. My symptoms weren't comforting, either. I had mild morning sickness that was constantly there and gone, same with my sore bbs. I wasn't even really that tired or anything. I think that was because I usually exercise everyday, long walks with doggie and strength training at night, but OB forbade me from exercising while I was bleeding, so that's probably why I never got too tired. I was on a take it easy and don't walk too much orders.


----------



## sadie

Artsie, will you find out the sex? I have my thoughts .....


----------



## artsiekat

I find out on 3/9, they actually scheduled me for 22 weeks, no idea why, but they're killing me! I want to know! What would be your guess? :D


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Artsie, I wouldn't be able to wait that long. I begged DH to let us go to a private place. Of course, it was totally sketchy, but I had to know.


----------



## sadie

artsiekat said:


> I find out on 3/9, they actually scheduled me for 22 weeks, no idea why, but they're killing me! I want to know! What would be your guess? :D

BOY!


----------



## sadie

Anyother nerd that still watches Glee? Ricky Martin is my dream man, along with enrique inglesias.... I love men of spanish descent... (italians, too.... He he he)


----------



## artsiekat

I LOVE Glee, but we don't get any TV channels, so I always have to wait for it to come on hulu plus so I can watch it on my PS3. I'm jealous you get to see it when it airs.

A boy would be awesome! But so would a girl! I'm not picky, I just want to know! :D:D


----------



## B&LsMom

so my cell phone isn't great with photos---but I FINALLY got my smiley last night!!!
 



Attached Files:







smiley.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats b mom.

Artsie- girl :)

Katy- I don't know what I'm doing. Thought about making appointment with my fs to talk about my options if I have any, so I know ahead of time when i feel like I'm ready to get back into it. 

Sadie- was your iui covered by insurance? I didn't know that was even a possibility. Id totally do it if it was covered. No more clomid for me though, that crap did a number on my anxiety.


----------



## sadie

Lolo, I have crap insurance and they were willing to cover 6 IUIs (to be done first) and then 2 IVFs. ($15 co-pay only!) Impressive, if you ask me.

Call your ins company and let us know!

Bmom, :dust:


----------



## Katy78

A quick hi. Day off today. No sign of AF yet. I hope it stays that way.
*artsie*, thank you for sharing your story again. It would ease my mind a bit if I was in Coco's position. 
P.S. I say it's a boy.
*Coco*, sending out positive vibes to you and *Cocobean*.
*bmom*, congrats on your big O. I know I don't have to tell you to get busy.


----------



## Katy78

One more thing. Insurance covers several IUIs and up to 6 IVFs here.


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks you guys. Wow, artsie that sounds so scary and stressful. This morning I passed a wierd sac like lump of stuff not livery but very tough like a membrane. It was like sinew and red. I didn't wash it so don't know if it was grey under all the gunk. Very scary and certainly didn't look like a run of the mill blood clot. It was about 4cm long stretched out or covered about 3 fingers. :shrug: Horrible scary thing. maybe I should have kept it but I couldn't bare to look at it.

Feeling really scared and down today. Feel like the writting in really on the wall here. I'm clinging to hope that there'll be some good news tomorrow.

Thanks for all the conforting stories you guys. :hugs:

This is so hard x


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Coco... It must be terribly hard, but we are all hoping for the best for you.


----------



## artsiekat

Coco :hugs::hugs: I'll be honest with you, it doesn't sound like a normal miscarriage to me and it doesn't sound ectopic because you have such high Hcg numbers. I know it's hard to keep up your hope right now, the only thing that can help you right now is confirmation one way or another.

I'll be over here wishing super hard that it's good confirmation, hun.

Bmom - glad you got a positive OPK! I bet you've been busy with hubby. Good luck!


----------



## Firsttimer919

So sorry to hear coco!


----------



## hopefulbaby

*blakesmom* - YIPPIE!! :thumbup:

*sadie* - I wish our insurance paid for IUI but it doesn't :( It doesn't even pay for clomid! Anything that is "infertility" labeled isn't covered... Even with our extended health insurance. At least i'm pretty sure it doesn't... The fertility specalist was telling us how much clomid would be if we went that route so I assume it's not covered. I will check though! My DH and I have extended health cards from our insurance companies so we can always try to swipe it and if it doesn't let us then we'll know. lol

*coco* - Hang in there hun! :hugs:

*katy* - FX :) Hope you enjoy your day off too!

AFM....

I had the followup appointment with the fertility specalist today and another ultrasound. Good news is he didn't see any cysts on my ovaries AT ALL so he thinks that I don't have PCOS even though the gyno said that I do. Gyno said I had LOTS of cysts...WTH? Did they just dissapear in 3 weeks or does he not know what he's talking about?... He also saw lots of folicles (6 in my right, 4 in my left) in my ovaries so that means I DO make eggies. WOO! I am releived that the gyno was wrong but still! It upsets me that I was misdiagnosed. And for the bad news, my thyroid levels were really low so the fertility specalist thinks that I have hypothyroidism. He sent me for another blood test (which I just got back home from doing) to confirm his suspision and he says he will consult with another Dr. Assuming I have hypothyroidism he will start me on medication to fix it which may also fix my abnormal cycles. He says fixing the thyroid issue may be all we need to get pregnant! If the thyroid medication doesn't put my cycles back to normal then he's going to start me on Clomid.

So now I wait to find out if it's hypothyroidism. (and do too much Googling to be good)


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopeful when I had my missed miscarriage they saw "lots" of cysts and thought I might have PCOS but then 6 weeks later when we rechecked--nothing. Crazy huh!?! That is good news and the fertility specialist is just that a SPECIALIST so probably is better able to diagnose than the gyno. Did they see anything that might make it hopeful that this could be THE cycle--extra thick lining or anything else?? I guess like you said the follicles should be a good sign too!!

Thanks everyone--just waiting for FF to confirm the big Ov--would LOVE to see some crosshairs tomorrow. 

KATY!!!!! I really hope your ticker is wrong and AF was a no show so you will cave in and TEST ALL READY!!! :test:

COCO--part of me wishes that you would have kept the mystery sak so maybe the Drs tomorrow could evaluate and give more information on what it could have been yet I can't imagine if I was in your situation that I would want to bring out a ziploc bag and hand it to the Drs. Gut reaction is probably to flush it goodbye. I'll be checking your journal before work tomorrow since I know you have DH's sisters to go to first. And still, thought and prayers are with you and cocobean!!!!!

Lolo worth checking with Insurance---sometimes they surprise you with what they cover. most exciting thing when I had Blake was the lovely breast pump mine paid for--oh the little things can make me happy. I'm pretty certain my over priced US insurance doesn't help with anything fertility related, but a phone call or two and you could have the info for when your ready.


----------



## hopefulbaby

*blakesmom* - OMG really???! Wow, I had no idea cysts could just dissapear like that..... That makes me feel sooo much better. lol A LOT better. He didn't say anything about this cycle maybe being the cycle. I did tell him that I think I ovulated based on my BBT and he said that it could be possible that I did. lol The follicles are an incredibly good sign..... much better than none at all like the gyno said before. I hope you see those crosshairs soon!!! It would be soooooo much fun if we BOTH get pregnant at the same time since we O'd aroudn the same time. FF was 3 days off from my positive OPK...

I've been bad at not journaling..... I should start doing that again.


----------



## hopefulbaby

My temp dipped today too..... not below cover line but TOO CLOSE to it. lol Go back up go back up!


----------



## B&LsMom

Think warm thought LOL


----------



## hopefulbaby

LOL! *thinks of a vacation somewhere tropical minus the margaritahs on the beach*


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, don't worry. My ticker was wrong. I left it as it was yesterday so I wouldn't have to make a new one in case AF came. But it didn't so now I'm one day late (according to the OPK). I've been OPK'ing for about a year and I never got it wrong till now but I suppose O could have been a day later. So if AF doesn't come today, I could be pregnant. I'm not testing yet though. I'm too afraid of a negative.

*hopefulbaby*, I didn't notice you had a journal. Stalking it as of now.


----------



## sadie

Katy, (calmly asking) when do you plan to test?


----------



## Katy78

I was thinking Saturday. But now I'm not so sure I'll have to. Still no AF but there was a tiniest bit of red when I went to the toilet earlier (No.2). I fished out nothing next time but it's coming I'm sure :(.


----------



## sadie

yeah, but that could have been from a poop! :)
FXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFX


----------



## Katy78

Hehehe. No, it wasn't that. It's AF, showing her ugly face.
I'm fine, still aiming for a little dragon.


----------



## artsiekat

Or implant bleeding!!! :o :o FX!

Hopeful and Bmom - how strange, disappearing cysts? Is it possible they were mistaking your follicles for cysts or something? That just seems to weird to be told your ovaries are covered in cysts, then later they're all, "Nevermind, they look fine!"

Hopeful, glad to hear your producing eggies! Just need to get your body working with you and popping those eggies out!

Coco - I sitting on needles over here wondering how your scan is going/went. Sending you positive thoughts and keeping everything crossed. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

*blakesmom* - I think the warm thoughts worked cuz my temp went up again. 

*katy* - lol thanks :) I'm going to start writing daily again.... Going to write a journal entry after my post here. I'll be keeping my FX for you!! Keep us all updated on symptoms and how you're feeling :) :hugs:

*sadie* - how have you been feeling?

*coco* - how did the scan go?

*artsie* - It is strange.... I thought my gyno was trying to pull a trick on me or something when the fertility specalist was like "cysts? I dont see any....". This specalist I'm seeing now is the best Dr I've had so far. He explains everything - showed me the monitor and my folicles. He's also very sympathetic and has great bed side mannor. I guess when you have many LTTTC patients it's something you need to do or ppl will go elsewhere! I've been lucky to have a great family Dr (he delivered me too!). I'll be really sad when he retires.

AFM....
I'm 6DPO today!
My temp keeps bouncing between 36.5 / 36.7c.... 97.7 / 98.5f. I've been stalking FF's BFP charts for hope. lol It's sooo hard not to get excited. I don't want to be disapointed but this is the closest to finally O'ing that I've had this year.... I only O'd one other time this year accordig to my BBT but FF only gave me the dotted line crosshairs so I don't even know if I did... I hope this is the month soooo bad. I'm probably setting myself up to be highly dissapointed if this isn't the month. I'll look like this avatar if AF shows up -> :cry:... TTC is incredibly emotionally draining and one of the hardest things (emotionally) I've tried to do in my life. It will be so worth it though once I meet my future baby.

I've been very twingy lately..... It's weird. I'm not bloated, I don't have period cramps but my uterus feels I dunno.... full?... and every once in a while I feel a twinge or pulling. It's not painful, just different / odd. I hope this isn't in my head... After TTC for a little over a year I swear this could all be in my head and my mind is playing tricks on me. haha.


----------



## sadie

ooh. i like the implantation idea. she was writing about pulling going on...

hopeful, it sounds promising for you, too. again, the twinges and pulling were my first obvious signs....

FXFXFX


----------



## hopefulbaby

*Sadie* - !!!! Did you ever have the twingy / pulling feeling but not a BFP? Or did you only feel them when you had a BFP?

*Katy* - did you feel twingies /pulling too?


----------



## hopefulbaby

I serioulsy want to do a test right now.


----------



## sadie

the twinges and pulling were only during my bfp. ... good luck.


----------



## artsiekat

I can't remember myself if I had twinges or pulling, but I definitely didn't have them when I had no BFP.

I have noticed when I get my BFP I have a lack of my normal very extreme pre-AF moodiness. It's just different.


----------



## hopefulbaby

Thanks sadie and artsie!

I couldn't resist and took a test.... probably way to eary anyway. :bfn: Also not first morning bathroom trip either! I'll wait until DPO14 and do another if AF doesn't show up by then.


----------



## citymouse

I had twinges pre-BFP, but the twinges and pressures I felt BFP month were like a turbo version of the ones I'd had before. It felt like a little factory. I knew something was up.


----------



## artsiekat

Hopeful - The earliest I've ever gotten a BFP was 8 or 10 dpo(I wasn't exactly sure on O date), so it still is really early!

I think right now the beanie would still be on its way or in the process of implanting, it's so hard to be patient!

So I found a place near me that does gender determination for $50, I told hubby and he said, "Wow, that's really cheap. We could do that." I was kinda hoping he would tell me what a silly idea it was. So now I'm going to spend the next 4 weeks writing down everything i could buy with an extra $50 and some patience. :D


----------



## citymouse

Ha ha, or you could just go for it, Artsie! (Edit: that devil smiley wasn't the mischievous devil I was thinking it was going to be!)


----------



## artsiekat

Hahaha, I went and looked up the devil smiley. He does look very mean, I might have thought you were scolding me! :laugh2:


----------



## sadie

artsie, can you ask your doc to change your appt to 20w rather than 22? however, they say even the 20w mark is risky.... I guess after being extremely tortured with an amnio, I was lucky to find out the sex so early and without a doubt.


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie, I guess I could call and ask, but I know if I just wait it will be more accurate and they'll be able to better tell if baby is healthy. I think I can probably keep myself busy for another four weeks until my scan anyway.

After having to go through an amnio, they better have told you the gender, I say!

I had my monthly checkup today and was very pleased to not have gained any weight this month. I had gained 6lbs between 10 weeks and 14(I justify it by saying I visited my family in texas for 2 weeks and they have awful eating habits and I wasn't allowed to exercise  ). But not gaining any this month has put me back on track and in a very good mood about my body again. :)


----------



## sadie

Good news about not gaining any weight! Hey, between my week 12.5 and 17.5 i gained only one lb. Maybe because the cravings also settled down at that point. In all honesty, i feel like I am eating really well, but not excessively and poorly. My pants are not getting any tighter, but just my belly is getting bigger. I eventhink my ass shrunk, if that is at all possible (it was already flat and ugly). I hope i didnt gain any more. I want to save it for the last tri.


----------



## artsiekat

Haha! I'm sure your butt looks lovely! I don't think I've ever met a woman who really loved their butt. I have really wide hips, but I think my butt is flat, too. Hubby says it's not, but he's supposed to say that, so it doesn't count!

I used to track my measurements pretty regularly before getting pregnant, I've actually gone down almost half an inch in my upper arms since before christmas, which is good because I usually complain that they are all huge and flabby. But my waist measurement makes me a little sad.  My hips have only increased about an inch and everywhere else on my body is the same, so I try not to be too hard on myself.


----------



## artsiekat

Oh, except for my breasts, that's not a happy one for me. I usually wear a 34F and I remeasured and had to buy a 36H! I know most women usually love the big breasts, but my breasts have always been so large so I was hoping they wouldn't get too much bigger. Oh well.


----------



## sadie

Woa. Thats big! I was always a 36b and although boobs have grown, i still fit perfectly into my bra. They rounded out in the right spots, i guess!


----------



## artsiekat

That's not fair! Maybe that's where my 6 lbs went? :D


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> Hehehe. No, it wasn't that. It's AF, showing her ugly face.
> I'm fine, still aiming for a little dragon.

Blake always points to your little dragon and tells me its a dinosaur LOL--I will have EVERYTHING possible crossed AF stays far far away and that little sight of pink was your eyes playing tricks on you!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

hopefulbaby said:


> My temp dipped today too..... not below cover line but TOO CLOSE to it. lol Go back up go back up!

Don't worry too much about your temp dipping below coverline in the first few days after ovulation, mine did on my BFP cycle. Link is in sig.


Coco, hope your scan went well, fingers are crossed and thinking of you.

Artsie / Sadie, you are both lucky, by your stages I had put on over 2 stone (over 28lb) and my boobs went huge, by huge I measure at 32E after wearing a 34B. I am actually wearing a 38D because the back is more comfy and has room to grow. My butt has grown slightly behind the bump all along, but its bloody massive, even my maternity clothes are now not fitting me. Am visiting my best friend who had her little girl last week this afternoon, she has promised me her maternity clothes as this is 3rd and last.

I am atm at the stage where I have now put on 3 stone (42lb) and still have 8 weeks 5 days till scheduled C section. I cant believe its now down to 8 weeks, there is so much still to do.

I have started packing the hospital bag and could if needed get the rest chucked in if I have to go early due to bleeding, unless its a bad bleed.

Hubby also took me to the chemist yesterday and insisted I buy some snore strips for opening my airways, apparently my pregnancy snoring has got so bad it keeps him awake, funny how his snoring keeping me awake has never been that much of an issue :growlmad:


----------



## sadie

Wow, T... 8 weeks to go!! You must be so excited!! 

I assume i can find a list somewhere on what to put in a hospital bag.... So much preparation, huh? Just think about what the cavemen did when they had a baby. Gross to even visualise as I just saw lots of dirt everywhere. 

I guess my boobs will catch up to yours somewhat, when the milk truck makes its way. But I have time for that. i used to be little As when I was about 20 and i always missed them. I heard after breast feeding, they get smaller than where they were pre preg. 

Along with snirng, have u had any bouts of sleep apnea? I thought i was choking a few days ago. It was scary. I havent had it since and have been sleeping well, so maybe I was just overly congested.... Wishful thinking!

Anyway, be well and its always great to hear from you! xo


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Coco, just saw your ticker. :( x a million and giant :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

My ticker gave it all away.

Yup. No longer preggo :sad1:

It was an incomplete miscarriage. They kept me in then and there for a D&C. Never been in hospital before, or gone under for an operation, or had a miscarriage. A lot of firsts for Coco yesterday. Got home a few hours ago and had a long hot, bloomin great bath then set about telling my folks and emailing my friends.
Waiting 12 weeks for me is a load of hogwash, for me at least. I wish I'd have shared the exhiliration and excitement of my BFP and those early weeks.

Well, the sent the 'stuff' off to the lab to look for whatever. Results in three weeks.
I've done a brain dump on my journal but to get to the chase of where I'm at. I'm OK.

I did a lot of crying and emotional rollercoaster stuff last week. Looking back, deep down I knew there was something very wrong and I was loosing our baby. Cue the denial and persistent optimism. Now the waiting and not knowing is finally over I feel like a giant weight has been lifted. Really! It's such a strange and liberating feeling. Since we started TTCing in July this has been a niggling worry. Now, the worst has happened and I can get on with things. It's like I've always had a conviction that I would have to go through a miscarriage first. Whether I brought it on myself or whether it was a 6th sense I'll never know but I feel so much lighter, less tense and stressed about TTC. I feel like it will just happen when it's supposed to. I'm sad for the loss but so grateful for this strange liberation!

I don't feel like we lost our baby, our child that I see in our future. This one wasn't it. It wasn't meant to be, that's all. 

I don't know what's really happened to me, but I feel like something has switched over in me. It's so weird.

Really though guys - now the worst is over. I'm doing OK.

I'll be retreating to my journal again for a while while I wait for my next AF.
Love luck and hugs to you all x


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - :hugs: I did already respond to you in your journal, but I wanted to add this: there is absolutely nothing you could have done to have caused this miscarriage. Life just sucks sometimes. You are perfect.


----------



## artsiekat

Tina - I think my OB would kill me if I gained 42 lbs! But you started off a lot smaller than I am! Hubby's Mom told me that during one of her pregnancies she gained 70 lbs(she'd always been a small lady, too). I was pretty shocked by that and I'm certainly hoping that doesn't happen to me. And my Dr. would yell at me!

Actually, her response to my no weight gain this time was, "Wow, what did you do?" I'm thinking, oh, thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## hopefulbaby

*artsie* - Thanks! It's so hard to wait...

*twilliamssbt* - Phew, thanks! My temp dipped even further today and I was totally bumbed about it but after your's and artsie's post I feel a bit better. Only 8 weeks??!?!?! wow!! :) Time to start a todo list before the little one gets here and you have no time for anything but a newborn! I'm super excited for you :)

*coco* *Huge gigantic hugs* I'm not very good with loss so I'm sorry I don't really know what to say or the right thing to say other than I feel for you and this too shall pass. :hugs:

AFM....
Just stopping in real quick this morning...
I don't know how I feel today! I'm very emotional and everything makes me upset or mad or cry. It's like I'm depressed or something. My temp dipped below the coverline today so maybe that's it. I feel really moody/combative and emotional though like I do right before AF :( It's kind of pathetic but yesterday afternoon I spent 3 hours watching baby story and sobbed the entire time. I even cried when Judge Judy was on..... Then I saw coco's news and started to cry for her too... then I started thinking about my temp dip and it's been over a year and still nothing and how can this finally be the month when it feels like such an unobtainable goal, and how I get so excited that I set myself up to fail and get depressed after every cycle. I'm probably making no sense at all since - right now I don't make sense to myself. I'll just carry on with the rest of the day and hope all these wako emotions pass soon.


----------



## hopefulbaby

p.s - sorry for writing such a depressing post


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: I'm so sorry, hopeful. I truly hope your turn comes soon!


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopeful---I'm so sorry you are having a rough day. I can't imagine the frustration and emotional roller coast you must be on. You have been waiting for a VERY long time for a BFP. We've been trying for #2 since August of 2010. I wrote to Coco in her journal to let her know that at least having a pregnancy in that time for ME has made this wait easier. Of course I wish especially as it gets closer to what would have been my due date (April 1st) that I was almost done with my pregnancy rather than still trying to conceive, but at least know I can get pregnant in the mean time, which has helped me. 

Maybe with your long wait you can just go on the a healthy pregnancy and skip this Loss step. I don't recommend it, but the forever wait I'm sure is hard too. Hang in there Hun--fingers crossed it will happen soon and be perfect!! :dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Coco, I'm so sorry. I know there are no words. I can imagine though that even just knowing that you CAN get pregnant might make it a little easier to swallow. I know a heap of women who have had a miscarriage and went on to have a sticky one very shortly afterwards. I'm glad that you seem to be taking it in stride. You'll have yours soon. Love you.


----------



## Katy78

*Coco*, what can I say... I admire your attitude. You are a survivor. You will be fine. I'm so sorry this wasn't Cocobean you are waiting for. But he/she will be with you soon.
That's ok, *hopefulbaby*. That's why we're here. To share the bad as well as good stuff. I wouldn't give up on this cycle just yet, if I were you. I think that your temp still has time to go up and stay up. Try not to stress too much (I know that's hard). Go for a walk with your doggies instead. Or cry if that's what helps to release some of the tension. You'll be just fine and hopefully get a BFP in a few days.

AFM, I'm doing remarkably well. My tummy hurts but I keep telling myself that it's the last time, that BFP is in my near future, too. If I'm successful this cycle, today is the first day of my pregnancy. I just don't know it yet.


----------



## B&LsMom

:hugs: Katy--I'm not going to Lie---I always count 40 weeks from CD1 to find out when I will be due----I like this attitude--Today is the first day--you just don't know it yet!!!!


----------



## sadie

Katy, are on officially on day 1 or still waiting?? Do you temp?


----------



## Katy78

Officially on CD1. It's flowing like crazy.
I don't temp. I use OPKs.
And, I do that, too :winkwink:. My new EDD is 16 November.


----------



## Coconuts

Katy - love it! I used to start at 2 weeks when I knew when I'd O'd. With long cycle I'd have to start at minus 1 or 2 and that's way too depressing when old AF is in town.

Hopeful - don't worry about temps, anything can and frequently does happen on pregnancy charts. A dip at CD7 could also be implantation??????? I can't handle the 2WW temp watch. After this next cycle I'm only going to temp when the fertile CM starts up, throw in some OPKs for good measure and when temps go up and are confirmed, retire the thermy again. The up down up down rollercoaster was too much. Terrible for the stress. It was why I ditched the thermy for my last cycle and you know what happened, boom, BFP.

Guys, I know this is going to sound crazy but I'm really OK. The waiting was the worst part. I feel like something crossed over in me while I was in the hospital, someone flipped a switch, turned off the anxiety and the worry and what I'm left with is the knowledge that it'll happen when the time is right. I'm sure of it. A weight has been lifted. When I thought about how I would feel in this moment, if the worst did happen, which it did, I never in a million years would have thought that I would be responding in this way but I am. Saying goodbye to the pregnancy was horrible but once I let it go, just let it float away on the breeze, I was able to see the positives and feel at peace with everything.

It's so strange that something so feared and traumatic and painful and sad can be so, I don't know..... spiritual. It's crazy.

Coco's a tough nut and we all know how hard it is to break a coconut!!!!

I honestly don't know if I'd be saying the same thing if I didn't have all this BnB support. Thank you all so much for your kind words and thoughts and virtual hugs. I feel them all.


----------



## citymouse

Coco, I don't want to say you're being "brave" because that would make it sound like you're forcing yourself to react this way, and it seems like it is really coming from some place deep inside you. 

Obviously we are all terribly sorry for your loss. But I do also believe that when you get your next BFP and find yourself holding that baby in your arms, you will know that you are holding the baby that was meant for you. They say that mothers have intuition, and maybe on some level you knew that your pregnancy wasn't going to make it to term. That doesn't mean you feel the loss less, only that you can accept it and be at peace. 

My stepmother had a second trimester loss right before she got pregnant with my little sister, and as awful as that was, it meant that we got my little sister. And (crazy though she may be, LOL), I can't imagine life without the sister I have now. 

:hugs: Take care of yourself. Your attitude and reaction are very beautiful, but of course if you need to talk about the pain and loss we are here to listen to that, too.


----------



## hopefulbaby

oooh *Coco* :) You are one TOUGH woman. I'm so proud of how strong you are. :hugs: It's admirable - I don't know if I would/could have been as strong as you. Hrm..... It very well could be an implandation dip. I'm going to go google more about it. Very good advice about not charting BBT durring the 2WW.... It is driving me nuts and I'm watching it like a hawlk. It's like a horror movie that you know you don't want to see but you just can't pry your eyes away from it. :dohh: It probably wont stop me from charting still though. lol

*katy* - I'm horrible at OPKs! I never know when I should be testing.... I rely heavily on BBT and CM before I do an OPK. I'll try hard not to stress. It's kinda funny, I can easily do it if I think about the future baby that might be starting inside me. Especially cuz stress can harm a pregnancy - I just think about how I don't want to hurt the eggy. I'm still an emotional mess but it's a lot easier to let it go than say if I knew I wasn't pregnant.

*blakesmom* - awwww lol. I do the same only becasue FF tells me and I can't help but look. If I am pregnant this cycle DD would be Oct 26.

AFM...
Sorry for the emotional outburst earlier.... Today has been a weird day. One moment I'm happy, the next I'm sobbing. I hope this isn't PMS. :/ It does feel different. About an hour ago I got a weird sense of nausiousness.... It hit me with no warning and after I threw up I felt much better. 7DPO seems way too soon for morning sickness so maybe it was just a fluke. When I felt no twinges this morning I and saw the temp dip I got sad but the twinges are back now (this afternoon)....Something does feel off and I can't put my finger on it. I'm either having PMS or this is all in my head or I'm in the very early stages of being pregnant. FX for the latter. lol I couldn't resist and took another HPT and got a BFN again. I'm glad I have a stockpile of cheapie pregnancy tests (ordered online) to last me for the next week and a half becuase I have no testing self control. LOL

I'm supposed to go out for a girls night this Saturday and I'll probably still go and just not drink any alcohol. Not even a drop, just to be safe.


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks you guys. I think a later loss would have hit a much harder. The fact that all we ever saw was an empty sac does nothing except convince me further that this really wasn't the time, just something we had to go through. If I had seen a little bean, a heartbeat, or later, the outline of a sweet little face, I don't think, rather, I know, I wouldn't be in the same boat I am now.

Hopeful, I didn't realize just how stressed it was making me until my eye went funny in october. My focus went funny in one eye and it turned out that I had a small ball of water between the layers in my retina! The cause, high levels or cortisone. The source... yup, stress. I didn't think I was so stressed as to cause problems to my eye (which is all totally back to normal now by the way) but apparently I was. Stress is a scary thing because we think we're totally in control of it but it's all there, boiling away and we don't even really realize it's there. I don't think it was a complete coincidence that the BFP cycle was when I totally ditched the temp watching and just tried to chill the F out so my eye could go back to normal. 
I also struggled getting a +OPK and found my golden hour was around 5PM after no drinking or peeing for at least 2 hours. (I found this out my doing 3 or 4 OPKs throughout the day - always not drinking and pee holding in between - until I got the dark one) That cycle was a nightmare but other cycles after that followed the 5PM pattern. Lots of women don't turn the test line as dark as the control, you just need to know what is 'dark' or what is positive for you.
This is all useless anyway since your BFP is just 7 days away :dust:


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopeful where does FF tell you?? (or do you have a VIP??) 40weeks from my LMP would be EDD of Oct 27!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

*coco* - oh wow! Stress can do some crazy things.... haha hopefully I'm only 7 days away ;)

*blakesmom* - It tells you on FF mobile. If you have it (you can download it from the FF site or search for it in iphone apps) click on more > pregnancy monitor > and then scroll down until you see "Due Date:". I'm pretty sure it's a VIP only feature so when I saw that I could see it on the iphone app I was surprised! I still can't find it on the FF website (unless you have VIP). You can also try the due date calcualtor here: https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator oh wow Oct 26 & 27 :) lol FX and babydust!


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - I'm sending you baby dust for this month! Dragon baby, whooo!

Hopeful - We are all here for you, hun. Crazy mood swings and all. I hope that they are a sign of your BFP and not AF, pregnancy hormones definitely make you more weepy than just PMS! I have my hopes up for you!

I definitely don't think anyone should temp if it's too stressful, stress is bad! I temped for a few cycles, but don't think I could have kept it up long term.

Coco - I'm so happy to see your attitude. I agree with City, you sound like you really already know exactly how to handle this. You're going to be an amazing mommy!

So I made cupcakes tonight and I already ate two! :o I blame it on hubby, but I thought I'd let you girls see how my bump is coming along. It actually popped out at around 16 weeks, but I figured it couldn't possibly be from the baby, but it's stayed and I can feel my hard uterus in there, which is crazy! :D
 



Attached Files:







18weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## citymouse

Cute, Artsie!


----------



## sailorsgirl

I believe I may be out, I think we have missed our window. Will wait for af though xxx


----------



## sadie

Adorable artsie!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Sadie I don't think I have sleep apnoea, but I have always had bad congestion problems caused by my sinuses and with the extra blood flow in pregnancy causing more congestion, I did find at night I could not breathe through my nose at all.

The nasal strips are actually really good albeit a little expensive, will be looking for them elsewhere cheaper cause hubby has had 2 nights reasonable sleep without me snoring while using them. I have found with the strips on I can actually breathe through my nose lay down.

You can get lists online for what to pack in hospital bags Sadie, I personally spoke to friend who had her baby by induction on 2nd Feb, she has told me exactly what to pack. I went to see her yesterday and got cuddles with little Poppie, she rested on the top of my bump and little man was kicking at her bum, was sooo soo cute. Really sweet there will be exactly 10 weeks between them.

Artsie yes I was quite small beforehand, I had a problem with my weight after my accident a few years ago as 4 teeth got broken including the top front 2, I could not eat properley due to swelling in my mouth for months, ended up with gastritis and reflux which added to the problem. I had to have prescription liquid food for 6 months, to start as a replacement, then in addition to food to get my weight back from underweight and was still only borderline on my BMI. Hence the docs are not shouting at me. It was 6 months after the accident before the swelling in my mouth went down enough for the dentist to cap the front two teeth, I could not even bite into a sandwich as the cracks in my teeth seperated and nerves exposed again.



Coco so sorry to hear your bad news, you are handling things remarkably well, I honestly do not think I could be half as strong as you are. :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopeful--thanks. DH and I still have "DUMB" phones as I'm too cheap to pay the extra $60/month for the data plans to go with the smart phones, maybe one day lol.

Artsie----LOVE THE BUMP!!! OK City, Sadie, and TWilliams---the challenge is on to post new bump pics!!!

Sailorsgirl---sorry you aren't optimistic about this cycle--sometimes miracles happen--keep us posted!!

AFM--FINALLY got my crosshairs on FF this morning. 4 DPO today. BD'd the day before, day of, and day after Ov so from a scientific stand point---all things should be good---let the 2WW begin.

LOLO---Miss you :hugs: I hope your hanging in there!!


----------



## artsiekat

Tina - Owowow! You've really had a run of bad luck for awhile now. I hope baby changes that all around for you. That sounds like an awful ordeal and I'm very happy that you've been able to gain weight now that you're pregnant.

Bmom - Sounds like you covered the eggy basis! Just time to let your body do it's magic. And maybe some babydance rituals to help it along? 

Sailorsgirl - Sorry to hear about this cycle possibly being a flop, hope next month is better for you!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Artsie thank you, we are hoping the same, we are due for some good luck and happiness :thumbup:

Blakesmom will try and get a bump shot over the next few days, I need someone else to take the picture, mirror shots are not so good at this size lol


----------



## hopefulbaby

okay slightly freaking out....... I just took a test and it was a very faint :bfp: I showed DH and he saw the line too. He asked if it's still positive if it is so faint and I told him I'm pretty sure any line means pregnant. After crying and jumping up and down and looking at the line and making sure it was still there it dissapeared after 10-15min!!!! I just took two more tests and I can't see any line at all!!! I would have thought it was all in my head but DH saw it too so I know I'm not nuts.

So it could have either been a false positive, or an evap line or I don't know what.

I'll have to wait till the morning to take another test to be sure and keep testing daily in the morning after that to see if I can see the line again. It's still early so there's still hope.... Has anyone else had that before?? A disapearing faint positive HPT?

as for symptoms... I'm 8DPO today and when I took a test this morning it was def a negitive (I know I said I would wait until 10DPO but I couldn't help it).... I've had stronger cramps but like I said before they're not really cramps.... some are... sometimes it's a dull ache and other times it's a really sharp pain, then later on my lower back was achey. My uterus has been sore all day and this evening I fell asleep on the couch compelty exhausted at 6pm. Right now I feel a little nauseated but that might just be from all the emotions.


----------



## artsiekat

Hopeful - That sounds really promising! False positives are very rare with HPT's. What brand was it? Definitely keep taking them and definitely try with a FRER, too.

I always used internet cheapies to test at first and anytime I got a faint line, I would test again with a FRER just to be sure. A FRER has never steered me wrong, but those internet cheapies can be rreealllyyy hard to tell on. Especially if you're only 8 DPO.

Okay, now I want to go out and buy you some FRER's! FXed for you, hun! :dust:


----------



## hopefulbaby

*artsie* - Wow that was a quick reply!!! :)

I'm trying not to freak out. Must....stay....calm.....

If the drug store was open at this time of night I would be buying a few FRER!! I don't think I can hold in my pee in time to go buy one and come home in the morning either without bursting. lol

I bought them (as well as OPKs) from https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/

I've been second guessing what I saw all night and I think if I ask DH one more time if he was sure he saw it too he is going to go nuts.


----------



## B&LsMom

OMG---tomorrow take a pic so we can all see too!!!! I like where this is going!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

The one I took today was soooo faint it wouldn't show up on camera!!! I hope my eyes aren't playing tricks on me! It might just be too early but I will test every day and not give up home until AF shows her ugly face!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Oh, I should mention that the cheapie tests are 20 mlU/ml/hCG.... It does take at least 5 min to see a result though becuase the entire white part of the strip turns pink but then it starts to fade and only when it goes back to white can you see a result.


----------



## LoloShells

Hopeful- ive never gotten any kind of second line on an ic. I get an evap almost everytime on the frer though. I can always see where my urine has wet the antibody strip, hate that. Hope this is your bfp :)

Bmom- thanks for thinking about me, made me smile :) I'm good. I'm just kinda chillin. Nothin to report. Af is gone. Spent the afternoon making Kylee's Valentines for her class. Had some drama with her teacher mid week. I was really offended by some things she had said about her and wrote her an email telling her so. I'll know on Monday how she took it. Watching movies on the couch with my husband right now. I shaved his head today and I'm kinda diggin it ;)


----------



## sadie

Hopeful, take a pic and post no matter what. We can play around with them on our end. FX!!

Lolo, being a teacher myself, I am so curious as to the dialogue..... 

Tina W, well, i think you already have started this year off on the right foot! Baby, marriage, new home soon..... So happy for you. Life can suck sometimes and the curveballs can throw us off our feet, but you are up and runnng. xo

Bmom, i am waiting patiently during your tww! fxfx


----------



## citymouse

FX'd for all! Hopeful, waiting for you to wake up & log on!


----------



## Coconuts

Hopeful, I got my first BFP at around 10DPO with a 25mIU internet dip strip thingy. I was sure it was an evap for the first few days but other ICs I'd done on previous cycles before where just that horrendous white nothing and I wasn't convinced that each and every test was now an evap. Sure enough a few days late with a different test I got a 'no doubt about it' line! :happydance:
My IC ghost line that only I could see showed up after the 10 minutes too when the rest of the strip and gone back to the normal colour and only then could I see it if I held it again something white in just the right light! It really felt like line eye and I was just imagining it and setting myself up for a fall.
I'm getting a stash of FRERs for the next time I see one of those 'squinters' to put myself out of all that not knowing! I'd do the same as artsie too. Pee to your hearts content on the IC's but if you get a sniff of a second line it's time to bring out the big guns.

NO BLUE LINE TESTS!!!!!!!!!!

:test:


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Hopeful- ive never gotten any kind of second line on an ic. I get an evap almost everytime on the frer though. I can always see where my urine has wet the antibody strip, hate that. Hope this is your bfp :)
> 
> Bmom- thanks for thinking about me, made me smile :) I'm good. I'm just kinda chillin. Nothin to report. Af is gone. Spent the afternoon making Kylee's Valentines for her class. Had some drama with her teacher mid week. I was really offended by some things she had said about her and wrote her an email telling her so. I'll know on Monday how she took it. Watching movies on the couch with my husband right now. I shaved his head today and I'm kinda diggin it ;)

Oooo Hottie husband--Rock on!! You just reminded me I need to do Blake's Valentines but I haven't gotten a list of names---huh that is going to make it pretty tricky!


----------



## LoloShells

I hear ya! I was happy kylee brought home a list or it would have been hard to execute my darling idea. I had to make mine gender specific and i had no idea how many boys or how many girls there were. I'll post a pic of them when i get out to the laptop. Laying in bed right now listening to hubby do dishes, that's the life!


----------



## hopefulbaby

So I tested first thing this morning and :bfn: :sad1: ..... Maybe it was just an evap line and I got excited too soon for nothing. My temp went up a bit more, not much but at least it's above the coverline now. No symptoms this moring yet but it's still early. :( sorry I didn't take a pic. If it's anything that a camera can pick up (even just a lil) I'll take one. I'm going to go out and get some FRERs (by some I mean 3 or 4) so I can keep doing the CI and if I see a hint of a line I'll try the FRERs..... I think I'll still try a FRER first thing tomorrow morning anyway since I'll be 10DPO....

Thanks for sharing Coco, that gives me hope. I totally know what you mean - I feel like I'm setting myself up for a fall too.


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> I hear ya! I was happy kylee brought home a list or it would have been hard to execute my darling idea. I had to make mine gender specific and i had no idea how many boys or how many girls there were. I'll post a pic of them when i get out to the laptop. Laying in bed right now listening to hubby do dishes, that's the life!

Asked DH about the list and apparently he forgot to give it to me--it was in his truck :dohh: Did Blake's tonight (only had 11 so it was easy and uncreative store bought ones)--Can't wait to see what your crafty self whipped up!!

Hopeful---you are brave--I don't think I will test until 14DPO at a minimum--but I'm excited to hear about things progressing with you and even the slightest hint of a line---FRER's have always done well for me!


----------



## Katy78

Good morning girls. Another Monday.

*artsie*, I see your bump :). Very cute. Nobody could say you looked fat. You're pregnant! :thumbup:

*sailorsgirl*, don't give up till AF shows up! Spermies can be very tough little fellows and survive for several days.

*hopefulbaby*, wow, you got to see a BFP. Too bad it went away. It was still early though and even though the line disappeared and the next test was negative, I still think you have a good chance of being pregnant. All my crossables are crossed for you.


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopeful---I see Temps back up for you today---looking goood!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

What a rollercoaster!!! lol

Temps back up, but had a neg test this morning. That's it.... No more tests until 14DPO!! (or so I keep telling myself. lol)

Anyone have any special plans for valentine's day tomorrow?


----------



## B&LsMom

WORKING : / Then Steak and Tempura Shrimp for dinner. What about you??


----------



## artsiekat

Thanks, Katy! I try not to get too crazy about my weight right now. I thought I wouldn't mind seeing myself get bigger as it's all for a good cause, but it is harder than I realized!

Hopeful - Boo on the tests! Are you still using IC's? i'll keep my fingers crossed that your BFP is just being slow!

Hubby made us a reservation at a restaurant we really like for tomorrow evening, so I'm pretty excited about going on a date! Wish it could have been sushi, though!


----------



## Katy78

Well, I could eat sushi right now but we're not going anywhere today. We don't acknowledge Valentine's day. I mean us as a couple, not my country :winkwink:. It's getting more and more popular in Slovenia. It's just a day like any other for the two of us. We might get to BD in the evening though as my AF should be completely gone by the evening :happydance:. Our 8th anniversary is coming up in April and that is when we'll go out for lunch/dinner/make something at home and have a nice romantic evening. Good thing there's a holiday the next day :). Can't wait.

*hopeful*, don't lose hope just because your test was negative. Could turn positive in a couple of days :).


----------



## LoloShells

No special plans for us. We generally don't acknowledge the day, and I don't mind it. As hubby says, I don't need a special day to tell you that I love you. 

Here are Kylee's Valentines as promised:
 



Attached Files:







425901_3332579798052_1375247203_3280617_1188203337_n.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> Asked DH about the list and apparently he forgot to give it to me--it was in his truck :dohh: Did Blake's tonight (only had 11 so it was easy and uncreative store bought ones)--Can't wait to see what your crafty self whipped up!!

Men! It's a good thing they have muscles and they kill the bugs.


----------



## hopefulbaby

DH made reservations somewhere.... I'm assuming a resturant. hehe :) He surprised me with a rose hidden in my car this morning too. Such a sweetie!

I don't know how I feel about Valentines day... I think couples should be romantic EVERY day, not just one day. Valentines Day is just kinda like a date night for us. lol

I didn't test this morning becuase I didn't want to get a negitive and be depressed for Valentines Day. It took TONS of effort not to test. lol I've been trying not to look at my temp rollercoaster either. Don't want anything to ruin today! I wonder if I can hold off testing until 14DPO..... Not sure about that. lol

The fertility specialist's assistant called me today and they want me to see an Endocrinologist (March 15th) to help figure out my hormone issue with my Thyroid. The last test came back and my thyroid is still above the acceptable range. Another Dr to add to the list!


----------



## B&LsMom

LOLO---Love the Valentines--Did you have to make a ton?? I'm glad we only had to do 11 for Blake!! Happy Valentine's Day everyone (even you non-celebrators!!)


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm not very happy with my FF chart currently--It shifted my Ov day from CD18 to CD20 which would be 3 days after my smile face positive OPK--Thinking I might have to over ride it back to where it should be...


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, I say you just leave the O date as it is, two days later. Maybe that will prevent you from any early testing and a false negative :winkwink:. 

*hopeful*, how are you doing? When are you testing again? Tomorrow?

How is everybody?

I'm still enjoying my relaxed ore-ovulatory phase as much as I can.


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> LOLO---Love the Valentines--Did you have to make a ton?? I'm glad we only had to do 11 for Blake!! Happy Valentine's Day everyone (even you non-celebrators!!)

Thanks! I made 16 boys and 16 girls. 

You know how everyone says, just stop thinking about it and it will happen? Well I think that's a bunch of bull. I'm not charting, cuz I'm really not trying right now. But its impossible to ignore that I'm ovulating when i can feel it. Even if we bd just for fun, it has always kinda hurt when we do bd around ov. Whatever.


----------



## LoloShells

Wheres everyone been lately? 

I'm so tired right now that its almost making me sick. I have no reason for it either. Strange. Off to cook for DH before he gets home from school. Hope I dont fall asleep at the stove!


----------



## B&LsMom

Had an emotional day at work--one of my co-workers suggested drinks--I suggest going home and taking a pregnancy test---I'm not normally emotional but my boss struck a nerve today---glad its my weekend!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

blakesmom - Awe hun! :hugs: Maybe the emotions is a good sign? :) FX!

AFM....

I haven't tested since 10DPO (not sure how I kept myself from testing lol). I wanted to buy the Early Response Drugstore tests and DH said... and I quote... "I think you have a pregnancy testing addiction".....LMAO!!!! Sad thing is he's right. But I've been goooooood 3 days and no testing! I've had a lot on my mind to keep me busy.... I haven't had any symptoms since 10DPO so I lost a bit of positivity... but this evening my left side (uterus or ovary?) has had a thobbing feeling. At first I thought it was from BD but that was houuuuurs ago. lol I've been driving myself crazy with any twinge, pull or twitch I feel so I'm trying really hard not to get caught up in it like I was. It sounds bad but I'm trying to prepare myself for a negitive becuase I got so worked up about how this might finally be the month and I'm tired of being let down every month becuase I get myself excited every month.

As for health stuff.... my fertility specalist perscribed me levothyroxiene sodium for hypothyroidism and booked an appointment for me to see a endocriologist (hormone / thyroid specalist) March 15th. Hopefully she can solve one more peice of this not being able to get pregnant puzzle.

I'm honestly scared to test at this point becuase I want it so bad. It was easy to test early when I knew it was too early becuase I knew I could always test closer to 14 DPO if it was a negitive at 8, 9 or 10DPO.

I got a promotion at work today! From Web Devleoper to Web Development Manager. I wish I could be more excited about it but I have a lot on my mind.... And I know my career is just something to keep me busy for right now until we get pregnant... I don't know if I would go back to work after having a baby.

I'm incredibly emotional right now. My Yaiyai (Grandma in Greek) 1yr memorial is this Sunday and I've been missing her a whole lot. There is church gathering for the 1yr memorial and I know I have to go but at the same time I'm dreading it beucase it is very painful and I know I'll end up crying.


----------



## hopefulbaby

Lolo - I was wondering the same thing! where is everyone! I hope you feel well soon :)

Katy - glad you're feeling relaxed :) I haven't tested yet.... I'm scared to. lol tomorrow is the big 14DPO too....


----------



## B&LsMom

I have similar ovary stretching/pulling/twinges RIGHT NOW--and the waterworks at work today--wish I would have gotten a promotion--I was ready to quit lol--tempted to test on Saturday which would be 11DPO--but will try to hold out to Tuesday for 14 DPO-----------OH and super human sense of smell today too--geesh I'm not normally a symptom spotter---I'm loosing my mind!!

On a side note---3 days of the SAME EXACT TEMP in a row--has anyone had this before?? I'm fine with it not dropping, a rise would be nice, but apparently I'm just creating a straight line...


----------



## Katy78

*hopeful*, congrats on your promotion. I feel the same way you do about work. It's just something to occupy me before I get pregnant. Though that's just a feeling. Being a stay-at-home mom is not an option, especially as my OH still doesn't have a job. And even when he gets it, I'll continue working. I'll take my full maternity leave of course :winkwink:.
I understand you perfectly about being afraid to test. I'm the same way.

*bmom*, hang in there. 

:dust::dust:


----------



## hopefulbaby

*blakesmom* - My temps are 3 in a row too!!!! lol yes I agree a rise would be nice. ANYTHING but a drop..... Your symptoms sound hopeful!! I had similar symptoms to you but then at 10DPO... POOF they were all gone.... until today I felt a slight twinge thing on my left side :/ It can be hard not to read into everything. When do you plan on testing? I hope work gets better! What do you do?

*katy* - Thanks :) yeah.... I'd love to quit and be a stay at home mom. I know we couldn't do that right now cuz we *just* bought a house 8 months ago and have a mortgage to pay..... part of the reason why we're renting the first floor suite is to hopefully transition into me being a stay at home mom. The extra income from the suite will help but will be no where close to what I make. I want to do both but I know I coudn't be the mom I want to be if I worked full time. I don't really know what I'd do.... I just don't want to have kids to pay someone else to raise them! Daycare here costs $1000 a month for ONE child. That's just insanity. If we had two or three kids I might as well stay home because there would be no point to working! And trying to find daycare is a joke. You have to put a down payment to the half decent daycares before you give birth becuase the waiting lists are sooo bad. [/rant] LOL :)

Okay sooooooooo...... should I test tomorrow or wait it out longer????? arrrrr!


----------



## hopefulbaby

I thought about opening a small in home daycare but laws wont allow us to do that AND rent out a suite. lol 

My new boss is awesome though so maybe he would let me work from home more......

OKAY now I'm getting WAY to ahead of myself. gotta make a baby first. lol


----------



## LoloShells

Hopeful, Congrats on the promotion. Wait another day, practicing good will power will only benefit you in the future if you don't get a bfp this time. I went through a phase where I was really obsessed with symptom spotting and testing and i just made myself miserable because every month I just KNEW I was pregnant. The let down everytime was heartbreaking. I was finally able to step back as much as possible for me, and while it still sucks its much easier to roll with the punches now.

Sorry you had a bad day bmom :(


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and bmom I get a few flat temps in most cycles.


----------



## citymouse

Fx'd for Hopeful and Blakesmom! I think waiting to test is very brave and disciplined of you!

AFM, I've been sick for a week. Tired of sleeping on the couch with the dog, lol. But I don't want to get DH sick. Last night I woke up to find the dog on his back right smack on top of me--and I was rubbing his belly--in my sleep! Lol.

Anyway, that's what passes for amusing around here lately. :rofl:


----------



## Katy78

:rofl:


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone. Its been a while since I've been on here. Is there a new thread you all are following? How's it going??


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopeful--I work in a dental office. It is a very great place to work most days. We work 4days/week--and only 180 days per year-so for me I'm away from Blake but gets LOTS of time off during the year, so if I have to work its fine for me. I pay $626 a month for Blakes daycare (have to pay for a full week even tho its only 4days/week or some weeks less) but his language skills are AMAZING for his age as he is exposed to other kids who have taught him so much. Having another I'm not sure if I will continue to work--I most likely will. My mom was a SAHM and that is what I always wanted, but I don't honestly think I would do well with it. Going to work gives me a break away with some adult interaction and I get to come home to a Kiddo that is excited to see me when I get home. Its a hard choice to make, but to us it came down to the finances and not being able to not have my income/insurance benefits with being at home. Like you said you have oh about 8 months ; ) to figure out what you and your DH will find best for YOUR family!!

Thanks ladies, glad I'm not the only one to get the same readings in a row--slight rise this morning so that was GREAT to see!! Told DH I may test on Tuesday--but I will probably chicken out and wait until the weekend!

City sorry you are sick : ( Sounds like the dog is LOVING having you to cuddle with!! My DH was soooooo sick when I had Blake, I think the nurses were caring for him more than me LOL-he even had to wear a mask in the delivery room and of course in the NICU after Blake had arrived.


----------



## Katy78

Hey *Ashley*, welcome back. Most of us are still around. Bellies are growing, eggs are maturing, it's business as usual :).
And how are you doing?


----------



## LoloShells

Anyone thinking about daycare for young children should really check out the local christian schools. (of course if you don't mind your children learning about christianity a little). From 2 years old through kindergarten Kylee attended a couple different private Christian schools (at one she wore unfiorms, adorable) and the reason I had started her there was not because I was all that interested in religion in her life (in fact they only went to seminary once a week [well I call it seminary cuz I dont know what its really called, Im not a church goer], and just said grace before their meals), but more because they wanted half as much money as the basic daycare joints who wanted almost what I was paying in rent. 

I was a single mom for the first 4 years of her life, and it was a huge break. The people there were so sweet, and one lady even cried on Kylee's last day. 

Anyways! Kylee's birthday is on Tuesday :cake: so I bought her a few clothing items today from Kohl's. I get in trouble at that place. Their little girls clothes get me everytime. I'm not going to do a birthday party this year which she will probably be upset about when she finds out. Instead I'm taking her and her friend (my best friends daughter) to a movie on saturday, and then to dinner, and have her over for a slumber party. I've never really had to do the slumber party thing with Kylee yet. I think we'll play board games, watch a dvd, and do mani/pedis (after bathtime of course, ew). Hopefully this will all be enough to quell the tears of no 'party'.

I should probably get to my chores. I have a lot of dishes to do. And it seems my lovely husband decided to tromp around my kitchen in his muddy workboots this morning, so I get to vacuum and mop too. Funnn. :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, no, Lolo, don't log off without looking at the PM I sent you! :rofl:


----------



## ashleywalton

Katy-Where are you in the process? 
I am doing good. It has been 4 months since I miscarried. Now, I am 7 DPO and just waiting to see what happens.


----------



## B&LsMom

I think I might go to Kohl tomorrow--had Blake out with me shopping today so didn't want to stay out too late past nap time. I have a Baby shower to go to tomorrow so might go after that to subscribe into a little "retail therapy" after the shower. My friend was only due 1 week and 1 day ahead of me : (


----------



## LoloShells

That'll be hard bmom. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Went to Kohls tonight instead. Now I have a sparkly new top to wear to the shower so hopefully it wont get me too down seeing all the baby stuff.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Blakesmom.


----------



## hopefulbaby

*lolo* - Thanks! The promotion is keeping me busy that's for sure..... lol. Thanks for the daycare tip!! When it's time for that I'll have to check it out :) Happy early birthday for Kylee!

*city* - Sorry to hear you're sick! Hope you're feeling better today. haha I'm sure you're dog loves the couch company and belly rubs though :)

*ashleywalton* - *waves* hi :)

*bmom* - ooo! I wish I only worked 4 days a week. lol. I work 5 days a week 8 hours a day........ but really it's more like 6 days a week if I count up all the unpaid overtime. Sometimes being on salary sucks. lol Yeah, being a SAHM is not for everyone. I know it's what I want to do but I hope I wouldn't go mad. lol I'm excited to see what happens when you test! FX for you and GL tomorrow!

AFM...... I couldn't resist and tested today :dohh: another :bfn: bleh. I was pretty sure if I was pregnant I would have had a BFP by now. Oh well. It's not over yet I guess.

I'm on day 3 of the thyroid meds and WOW what a difference. I have energy again, I'm not as moody and I've already lost 4 pounds.... not that I needed to loose weight but I'm not complaining :haha:

Today was a pretty good day, despite the BFN. I'm happy it's friday, and even fit in a workout today too :)


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies, I've been reading the thread, just being quiet!

So excited for Bmom and Hopeful to test! Have my fingers crossed for both of you.

Bmom - I hope the baby shower isn't too hard on you, hun. I'm sure your friend will understand if you need to run out of there early, too! :hugs:

ashley - It's good to hear from you again. I hope you get your BFP soon!

Hubby and my mom bought me a bunch of prenatal exercise videos as I've been cranky about going outside for my exercise in this weather, so I've been having a lot of fun with those! And shopping, of course!


----------



## artsiekat

City - Sorry you're sick, hun! Get better soon!


----------



## LoloShells

Hopeful, I've been putting off having my thyroid checked. 85% of the women in my family have thyroid problems. I've heard of some nasty things that can happen to a fetus if the mother has an uncontrolled thyroid issue. I guess I'm worried that they'll confirm a problem and then i'll be on meds for the rest of my life. If you knew how I felt about medicine youd realize how horrifying that is for me. I couldn't even keep up with my clomid plan of action. I gave it up after the second try! ughh


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, Hopeful and Artsie. :) Is it bad that I'm kind of enjoying the time on the couch with the dog? Not only is it really comfy, but every night he does some new, cute thing. Last night I stretched out, I guess into his space, and a minute later I felt this little dog head pushing my foot away, like a little gopher or something. :cloud9:

Hopeful, my mom went on thyroid meds and it was like a whole new life. She suddenly had energy again. 

Artsie, glad to hear you're feeling well!


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, :hugs:. I hope baby shower is not too bad for you.

*Ashley*, you're only a week from your D day then :). I'm still waiting to ovulate. I can feel my ovaries and CM is starting to appear. It shold be in a week but I'm hoping it'll happen a bit earlier this month.

As for daycare in Slovenia, it's much cheaper here. Around 300 EUR a month or even less, depending on your income. And daycare for all the following kids is for free. But if you go to private care, it ranges from 200 EUR up to 400 EUR (or even more) per child.


----------



## hopefulbaby

lolo - It's funny how something so small (thyroid) can mess everything up!! I seriously feel like a new woman. I have the energy of a teenager again. lol If you suspect a problem you should get yours checked out. Even with taking a tiny pill every morning, I would take that over what I felt like before. Taking meds does suck though. I'd rather not take them, but I want to be healthy and have a baby too so I'm forced to. lol I'm the type of person who would rather have a headache all day than take anything for it.

city - It seriously is a whole new life. I feel amazing :) lol I don't think it's bad you're enjoying time on the couch with your dog. Dogs are great heating blankets too.

katy - wow, daycare is soooooo much less money where you live.

AFM....

Spent most of the day stuck in traffic and hunting for a pantry for the kitchen. Something with shelves that has a door so I can move all my soap making supplies upstairs to get the suite ready for the tennants.... we also had an electrician come in and give us a quote today to install two breakers and run two new lines for a separate washer/dryer. My dad is a plumber so he's going to do the piping for it. It should all be ready by the time the tennants move in so that's awesome :)

Something really odd happened to me in IKEA today. I felt really wet and had to find a bathroom in the middle of the store (impossible since IKEA is a maze but luckily I've been there so many times I know the shortcuts lol). I thought it was maybe AF even though I don't have cramps... It was just this instant wet feeling. Turns out it wasn't AF and I just have a lot of CM. (yuck) I hope it's a good sign but I don't have my hopes up either since I got a BFN on 14DPO (yesterday). I'm going to see if I can show some self restraint and wait to test at 19DPO.... If it's still negative then I wont know what to think. My cycles are messed up and makes all of this so frustrating. I'm breaking a personal record with CD70 right now......


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopeful--what kind of test did you use last time--still an IC??


----------



## hopefulbaby

*bmom* - yup, an IC. I have a hoard of 3 first response early pregancy tests though. lol I'm trying to hold out on using those. I'm also scared of getting a negitive on a "real" test. Not that the IC's aren't real.... but they're not as reliable and in some messed up way that gives me hope that all the negitives are wrong and that I might be pregnant and just don't know it yet.


----------



## B&LsMom

Like you said 70 days is a record sooooo that very well could mean AF isn't coming at all!!


----------



## LoloShells

Morning ladies. And so begins my post o wacky sleep schedule. I was so looking forward to sleeping in. Uggghhhh.

Think im getting sick too. Felt nauseous since last night. Hoping my body will at least let me nap later.


----------



## hopefulbaby

Happy Sunday! Hope everyone had a great weekend :)

Tody was my Grandma's 1yr memorial service.... and it was super hard to sit still. The whole time I kept feeling this pinching/dull ache on the left side of my uterus. I've felt this before.... around 4DPO. Not sure what it means but some symptoms are better than no symptoms I guess. lol

Lolo - hope you don't get sick!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo I hope you got a nap in today!!

Hopeful--add that symptom to the list!!

AFM--A great temp rise today and Belly Button pain lol--Tuesday test day is almost here!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

bmom - oh my gosh!!!! Your chart looks great :D !!


----------



## ashleywalton

Artsie-Thank you. And congrats! It's been that long since I've been on here...so excited for you!!!

Katy- Yes one more week. And doing my best to just let it be. What will be, will be. (Easier said than done). 

To the rest of you all, hi and good luck! :)


----------



## Katy78

Hey everybody :).

*bmom*, I agree with hopefulbaby. Your chart looks great. I really hope it stays that way. 

How are you doing, *hopeful*? My fingers are still crossed for you.

*city*, I hope you're feeling better though I agree with you, lying on the couch isn't so bad :winkwink:.

And *Lolo*, I hope you're feeling better too.

AFM, getting slightly impatient here. O is slowly approaching... Let it be here soon...


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Hope you don't get sick! Feel better!

Hopeful - New record could be a great thing! The leaky CM is a really good sign, too!

Bmom - your chart looks awesome! i'm getting really excited for you.

Katy - I think your ovaries need a stern talking to, tell them to pop that eggy out already! Hopefully they're busy making the perfect eggy!


----------



## B&LsMom

CAVED AND TESTED----BIG FAT NEGATIVE----ugh.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Bmom... hope it's just too early!


----------



## Katy78

I'm so sorry bmom. A temp dive as well :(.
:hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

bmom - I'm sorry, ugh :/ Still have my FX for you! It's not over until the evil :witch: shows up! :hugs:

katy - I hope you O soon! :) lots of baby dust!


AFM..... I also caved and tested today...... Another :bfn: !! bleh. :( Temp rise though.... As more time passes, even with the weird twinges I'm starting to think theres no way I could be pregnant this cycle. 18DPO should be more than enough time shouldn't it?? FF says 96.8% of positive pregnancy tests are reported by now. *shrug* I have until Monday before anything down there gets expunged before surgery. I'm feeling incredibly frustrated today. I can't even try clomid until after the endocrinologist finds out what is up with my thyroid..... The appointment with her isn't until March 15th, and who knows how many tests she will want to run and then waiting again for follow-up appointments.


----------



## Katy78

*hopeful*, :hug: for you, too. Is there any chance you'd ovulated a bit later?

AFM, I took my first OPK today and it was positive (or nearly there). So I guess I'm ovulating a bit early :).

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/DSC_0030.jpg


----------



## hopefulbaby

katy - it could be possible...... with my cycles I never really know anything anymore. Yay for the early O! It looks positive to me!


----------



## artsiekat

Bmom - :hugs: sorry about the temp drop and BFN, fxed AF still doesn't show.

Hopeful - How frustrating! I'm holding out that maybe you ovulated a few days later?

Katy - Woohoo! That looks positive to me!


----------



## citymouse

Bonktime, Katy!

Hopeful, sorry about your BFN. Your cycle is really doing odd things, isn't it? If you don't have AF by the time of your procedure, I'd insist that they do a pregnancy test that morning.


----------



## hopefulbaby

The day of, the day before, and two days before!!

Serioulsy, WTH!!


----------



## sadie

Good luck girls... Quietly stalking.

katy, get busy!


----------



## LoloShells

Hellooooo.
I'm gonna try to take a nap real quick before I take ky out for her bday dinner.

As for my downstairs, ew. Wayyy too much of the gross lotiony stuff for my liking. ::shudder::


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo me too today--had to come home and change so I could feel dry again after work--way too much TMI--sorry all!! Bit of a rise today but I just don't know...

Katy--YAY for early O!!


----------



## LoloShells

It's really gross, and outta control this cycle. And wowww am I in a pissy mood.
GL bmom and hopeful


----------



## B&LsMom

I have been VERY GRUMPY!!! Not like me I can normally stay balanced but work has stressful stuff going on now and I really could have used a Midol or something today!


----------



## LoloShells

Well hoping its a good sign for you, for me i think it just means that my PMS week is getting even longer, I'm only about 5 dpo (based on when I felt the pain)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Im out :witch: showed up this morning an hour after getting my :bfn: good luck to those still in xx


----------



## Katy78

*sailorsgirl* - :hug:


----------



## ashleywalton

:hugs::hugs:So sorry sailorsgirl.


----------



## TTC190810

It's very good to see you back Ashley!! 

Much love!

Xxx


----------



## citymouse

Sorry to hear that, sailorsgirl! Fingers crossed that next month is it for you!


----------



## B&LsMom

And the Witch got me today too---so much for a great looking chart. Hoping for an early O as I am suppose to be taking a trip to visit with my sister in law without DH around O time but I may post-pone if needed!


----------



## ebelle

Hi everyone, I'm back! Well kinda...

So I'm currently in Bangkok, waiting for my IUI tomorrow. It's been a pretty wild ride getting here. Even as I type this, our donor sperm is still sitting in customs waiting to be released to the hospital and I have been worried sick that they won't make it out alive.

Anyway, just to update you gals on whats been happening: my partner and i finally decided to start IUI. We came to Bangkok on Tuesday and had our first appointment on Wed morning. Doc found 2 mature follicles, one at 20 and one at 16. I got my HCG trigger shot last night and will be inseminating Friday afternoon. The only worry he has now is that my uterine lining is thin - between 5.7 mm and 6 mm. He would like to have it at 7 mm or more. Thats why we are only doing 1 IUI this cycle as he feels the chance is less than 15% and he doesn't want to waste the kinda expensive donor sperm we bought from the sperm bank (its like $700 a vial which contains only 1 ml). I've also started taking baby aspirin in hopes it will buff up my lining. Eating pineapple and all those good stuff too.

ANYWAY, I won't bore you all with the details and will just say we are expecting to do our IUI in about 28 hours. Then it shall be a roller coaster TWW again. 

Also:

Coconuts - very very very sorry for your loss. Keep the faith, the sticky one will come.

artsie - cute bump!

bmom - sorry for af getting you

katy - get bonking!

tina, sadie and citymouse - looking forward to see the buns.

anyone else i left out in this, will be reading the thread but in the meantime, sticky baby dust to all!


----------



## citymouse

Fingers triple-crossed for you tomorrow, ebelle! 

Amazing that sperm costs so much when there are so many men in the world desperate to give it away for free. I guess those are the sub-optimal options, though. :rofl: 

Relax, think positive thoughts, and know that we are all sending out good vibes that your sperm and eggs get all romantic-like and make you a beautiful baby!


----------



## B&LsMom

ebelle--Sounds like things are coming together!! I don't like the 15% odds tho as I know it was a big trip to make--Positive thoughts it will be a 1 trip only resulting in a BFP!!!!!
:dust: lots and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, I'm so sorry AF got you :hugs:. Nasty witch, doesn't she know we don't want her???

*ebelle*, great to hear from you again. Good luck with the IUI. I know the odds are not too good. But a 15% chance CAN get you pregnant! I really really really hope you get a BFP in two weeks.

AFM, The second OPK was negative again so yay, I'm ovulating today :happydance:. Bonkfest is on of course.


----------



## ebelle

Well, at least there is a 15% chance as compared to - "No chance, pls try again"

So yeah...

AM a bit nervous, IUI to be done in about 18 hours....

Sadie, can you share a bit about how your IUI went and whether anything happened after it?


----------



## artsiekat

bmom - :hugs: Hope you can work it out to be with hubby this O.

ebelle - Thanks for keeping us updated! I am very excited for you, even though I'm not sure what a IUI involves. 15% is a great chance and i hope you are very excited in two more weeks! :D


----------



## sadie

Hi ebelle!what specifically do you want to know? i remained 'horizontal' for maybe 10-15 minutes afterwards and then went to work! There were 35million spermies with 88% motility. I was ovulating from both sides.... On about day 5 or 6 dpo IUI, i swear i felt the implantation in two different spots (there were 2. To begin with, but one was very small and was reabsorbed) and i also felt a weird light-headed sensation and a burst of 'chemicals' being released from the front area of my brain! (behind my forehead). Strangest thing ever and I have never found any related info on this on the internet, but as it is, i am very very sensitive to every move my body makes on the inside. Can be annoying, at times! 

We also gave me an ovidrel shot a day and a half before the IUI.....

15% is a great percentage, imo.... Between 1:6 and 1:7 chance going! Good luck girly!!!!!

Any other questions, just ask!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone! I tested this morning and got a BFP!! Trying to not get too excited because of my MC 4 months ago. Praying that this one sticks! :)


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Congratulations, Ashley! Fx'd that this is your sticky bean!


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats Ashley---send some of that dust around will you :winkwink:


----------



## artsiekat

Ashley - that's amazing news! I am positive this is your little sticky bean! :hugs: Congratulations!


----------



## sadie

Congrats Ashley! FX this is the one!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you ladies! I sure hope this one works out for us!

:dust::dust::dust:TO ALL OF YOU! :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Just take it one day a time and your little bun will grow big and strong!


----------



## hopefulbaby

ebelle - GL!!! :)

ashley - CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance:

AFM....

My first photography course is starting this Sunday and I'm trying to get excited for it but it's hard because all I can think about is the surgery on monday!! I've held off on HPT cuz I don't want to waste any more this cycle if I don't have to..... I plan to take one Monday morning. I don't feel pregnant, even if I'm 21DPO. No signs of AF yet either *frustrated*


----------



## Katy78

Big congrats, *Ashley*. I'm sure it's a sticky bean :).


----------



## hopefulbaby

I had such a vivid dream last night there was no way it couldn't be real. I dreamt that I was pregnant....... so I took a HPT..... BFN! :cry:


----------



## citymouse

:( Hopeful, so sorry this cycle is so confusing for you! :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

*hopeful*, :hug:


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you again everyone. :)
hopefulbaby-Sorry:hugs:Seems like your cycle is all over the place. Mine did that a lot. So frustrating. Hope you get answers soon.


----------



## LoloShells

hopefulbaby said:


> I had such a vivid dream last night there was no way it couldn't be real. I dreamt that I was pregnant....... so I took a HPT..... BFN! :cry:

This happens to me ALL the time. I've gotten bfps, given birth, breastfed, and of course woke up to reality. :(


----------



## hopefulbaby

*Ashley* - Knowing that you have a bun in the oven when your cycles are all over the place, too gives me hope!

Thanks everyone


----------



## hopefulbaby

*lolo* - Oh my gosh... same. haha. I dreamt that I was pregnant and DH and I were planning to go baby stuff shopping for the nursery today. Then I woke up :( Cruel dreams!!!!


----------



## artsiekat

Hey, ladies! How's everyone doing this Monday?

Hopeful - So sorry your cycle is being so difficult. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Hopeful, your procedure was today, right? Hope it went smoothly!


----------



## B&LsMom

Thinking of you Hopeful :flow:


----------



## Katy78

Thinking about you. How did it go?


----------



## ebelle

Hey Hopeful, hope things are well.

Sadie - When did you start testing and get your BFP?

I am now 4 DPO IUI, 6 DP HCG trigger so I tested this morning to check that my HCG has gone away. I got a BFN which means HCG is gone from my system, so looking forward to testing again next Monday.

very nervous but am trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Katy78

So everything went well with the sperm and the procedure itself? :)
How did it go?
I so hope this is your month *ebelle*. Mine too, of course :winkwink:.
You'll be testing first. I'm NOT expecting AF on Tuesday and most likely testing on Thursday if she doesn't show up.

This month I'm officially not symptom spotting. Well, I am paying close attention to my body as always but I'm not connecting any possible symptoms with either PMS or BFP. A TTC friend of mine (whom I've met IRL too) got a BFP after her first IVF last week happydance:) and she had all the symptoms of PMS. She still does and her beta was over 500 yesterday. I believe her first-hand information so that's helping me keep my symptom spotting in check. Though I usually connect all the symptoms with PMS not BFP ;).


----------



## Beautifullei2

ladies I need your help!! So my DH and I have been TTC for about 2 years now.. anywho he's been seeing a fertility DR. who we actually have an appointment with today. I had my HSG done last week and which came back normal but now we will be discussing our next option. Long Story short I should be ovulation right now and we have been DTD jus tabout every day if not every other day.. Well today I woke up and felt alot of pressure as if I have a UTI.. is this normal cause I have never had it before.. 

Thanks & sorry if its TMI lol


----------



## sadie

Hi Ebelle.
My IUI was on sept 22 and i tested on the eve of oct 2 and got a very very very faint line which I totally ignored. POAS again the next day, and someone on one of these boards had to point out to me that it was indeed a bfp. so, 10 dpiui.... but very very faint. In fact, they never got really dark, even at 15 dpiui. 

Good luck girl!


----------



## citymouse

Hi, Beautifullei, sorry I can't help you... can you call a doctor and get an opinion, or maybe be seen?

Ebelle, FX'd for you!

And you, too, Katy!

Re: PMS vs. pregnancy symptoms... I mean, your body is always doing something with hormones. And a lot of the stuff it does pre-AF is the same stuff it does pre-BFP. But I think it's wise not to symptom spot, especially if it helps you feel less stressed about everything! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

*katy* - good idea with not symptom checking..... I think I will have to do the same to stay sane once we are able to start trying again.

*ebell* - gl sweety! :hugs:

*beautiful* - sorry, I don't know much about IUIs. Please see a Dr if you're concerned! :)

*bmom*, *city*, anyone else I missed! - Thanks for thinking of me.

Sorry I didn't reply yesterday.... I hope I didn't keep you all worrying in suspense. They kept me in the hospital overnight. I'm finally home now.

Surgery did NOT go well yesterday... AT ALL. The nurse said they couldn't get me to dialate properly and my uterus ruptured :cry:. Fluid exaped from my uterus and entered my abdomen so I kinda look pregnant and all puffy. They took lots and lots of blood samples to make sure I'd be okay before they discharged me.

My uterus has 4 stiches now... Because my uterus ripped they couldn't fully expand it so they couldn't see very well and could not find what they were looking for. They were able to get a sample of my uterus lining so I guess it wasn't a complete lost cause but still.

I'm in incredible pain and I can't even walk, let alone put on my own socks. DH had to help me get dressed.

The outpaient nurse said no hot baths or showers for 3 weeks (only lukewarm), sent me home with a perscription for codene for pain, and I might be bleeding up to three weeks - and absoluty no BD for at least 3 weeks (not that I feel up to it anyway).

I really hope this will all be worth it.

Now I'm concerned about what implications a ruptured uterus would cause in any future pregnancies. The nurse said that they would call me to schedule an appointment for monday so the fertility specialist can go over things with me. :cry:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Hopeful, I'm sorry. :( No fun at all! 

I'm sure that since they know about your uterus they will be able to manage it when you get pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Hi Hopeful, I'm so sorry your surgery didnt go as well as planned and i hope that you start to feel better very soon. Sending you a big hug. (and thanks for adding me to your ticker! i just noticed it! xo)

Beautiful, hsg is when they check your tubes, right? How many days ago was it? Have you spoken to a dr yet? When i had mine, I recall some discomfort for only a day or two because they had to wiggle around for a good view of the tube which was hiding. Were yours already opened? Maybe opening them caused them to really do what theyre supposed to----move an eggie out! GL and keep us posted.


----------



## artsiekat

Hopeful - I'm so sorry, hun! :hugs: Get plenty of rest and try not to worry about your uterus too much, so many women have c-sections and can even go on to have vaginal births later. I'm sure the doctor will tell you how long you should let your uterus heal before trying to get pregnant. Hopefully not long at all! I hope the codene helps and you're not in too much pain.

Ebelle - I'm so excited for you this cycle! Fxed!

Beautifullei2 - I really have no advice for you, hun. I hope you and your Dr can get it sorted out and it's nothing serious.

I agree with symptom spotting, best to avoid doing it if you can. In all of my pre-BFP's I never really noticed a difference between symptoms in my regular cycle. If anything, I was usually a little less moody. I think they only symptom I ever noticed being different were my breasts tended to get more sore than regular pre-AF soreness. But I didn't even have that with this last BFP, so go figure!


----------



## hopefulbaby

I'm stuck in bed and BORED out of my mind!!! Thank goodness for internet becuase daytime tv is awful. lol

*city* - exactly.... at least they'll be able to be aware of it and take the nessicary precautions. 

*sadie* - thanks! hehe, you've been in my ticker since christmas! :)

*beautiful* - I hope your HSG wasn't too painful! I had an HSG in January.

The hospital just called, and the fertility specalist shortly after. It's the first time a Dr actually called me on the phone! I usually get his assistant. They were both calling to check-up on me. The fertility specalist was able to explain what happened in the procedure better now that I wasn't as heavily medicated so I feel a bit more at ease (even though DH told me the same thing the fertility specalist told him, hearing it again from the Dr helped). He wants to get some more blood workd done to see whre my hormones are at and if the hypothyroid meds are working. Once my uterus is healed up in about 3-4 weeks he's either going to medically induce a period (my bleeding now after the procedure doesn't count as one - rats!!!) or start me on clomid. - so that is a releif, amist everything I've been through latley.

I'm soooo mentally exhausted right now, and very thankful for pain meds. I think I'm going to take another nap.


----------



## citymouse

Poor Hopeful! I'm thinking of you because my little sister is at my house today, recovering from having her wisdom teeth out this morning. And she's in a lot of pain, too. Plus the contractor is here and making tons of noise. :dohh: 

Speedy recovery wishes to you! And good to know your FS has a plan!


----------



## sadie

Hopeful, sleep as much as you need! Your body is telling you it needs to rehabilitate itself...


----------



## B&LsMom

Oh Hopeful so so sorry hun : ( I hope the next few days get better for you. You are always so great about keeping your chin up and looking for the bright side in things--Keep up the great attitude!!

AFM--last nights blood work shows "normal" hcg levels--here's hoping next months don't because there is a baby in there!! 

Katy and ebelle--can't wait for you ladies to be testing soooooon!!!


----------



## Katy78

Oh, *hopeful*. I'm sorry about your surgery. That's terrible. Now you need time to recuperate. I think you shouldn't have any problems delivering a baby vaginally as long as you let it heal long enough. Like *artsie* said, women can have vaginal births after c-sections. And their cut is much larger than yours.

*beautifullei2*, hi. I hope you're feeling better today. I can't help you either I'm afraid. Your UTI feeling could be an actual UTI (drink lots of fluids just in case). It could also be that you're feeling your O that way. Could be other things, too. That's just what I could think of right now.

*bmom*, congrats on your normal hCG. Hopefully the levels wil rise again soon :winkwink:.


----------



## Katy78

Girls, March starts tomorrow :happydance:.
I hope this month is good to us all.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*KATY 78* , thank you hun!!! I went to the doctor and it wasn't a UTI thank goodness!!! I think all the BD has made me a bit sore & I am also ovulating so it was a combo of both!!! FXed that March will be our month!!!!! Im ready :D


----------



## Katy78

Yay! Get busy :).


----------



## Beautifullei2

Katy78 said:


> Yay! Get busy :).

DTD tonight :happydance:


----------



## B&LsMom

Oh Katy--March Buns--WOW can you believe it--who all is due in March again out of our preggo girls??? City and twilliams??


----------



## ashleywalton

Hey ladies. I started a journal. If any of you are interested come check it out!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/895255-love-my-2-girls-baby-3-way.html


----------



## citymouse

I'm due March 27. Twilliams is scheduled for a c-section April 12, I think!

(And I think Artsie's gender scan is 3/9ish.)


----------



## artsiekat

Wow, city! You're going to be popping LO out right around my birthday(on the 29th)! It's a good time to be born. :)

My gender scan is the 9th, next Friday! Super excited about it! :D

Bmom - Yay on normal HCG, hope they are not 0 this time next month! :D

Beautifullei2 - Congrats on the O! Glad it was nothing serious, but don't get too sore from the all the BDing! ;)


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, things are happening this month :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Hopeful, wish you a speedy recovery :hugs:

Ashley congratulations :happydance:

Blakesmum, yes, city is right, my c section is 12th April, I don't want to be early as this will highly likely mean bleeding, possible haemorrhage and an emergency c section. Will pass on that. I only have 6 weeks to wait now anyway.

I have another scan on 23rd to check exact placenta position, but if I have another fundal height measurement over 95th percentile when I see midwife next week, its looking like I will be having a growth scan sooner than that.


----------



## ashleywalton

twilliamssbt-Thank you! You'll be missing my birthday by 1 day, it's the 11th. :) I wish you the best! 
artsiekat-How exciting!! Do you have a 'feeling' of what the baby may be?

Hope everyone is doing good! :)


----------



## hopefulbaby

*city* - wow sooo soon! :D
*
twilliam* - just around the corner after city! :)

*artsie* -ooooo! super exciting :) Now, I wonder what it will be.... hrm..... I say boy!!! lol I have a 50/50 chance I'm right ;)

AFM..... just checking in real quick. I'm still pretty sore from surgery and have been taking it easy. I can't even carry my purse or it hurts! (it's not THAT big lol). Nothing over 10lbs is what the Dr said but it feels more like nothing over 5lbs. I had an appointment at the hospital with the oncologist today and I'll find out in two weeks if I'm cancer free. :happydance:

I also splurged and bought a new lens for my camera..... retail therapy. lol It nearly killed me trying to walk in the store though. I had to spend the next day in bed :( At least I have my new lens! haha.

As for the hospital appointment today........ The Dr let me see what he was doing from a monitor and lets just say I'm squeemish when it comes to blood and I vomited all over my hospital gown...... It was tramatizing AND embarassing. It hurt but that was the least of my worries...There was only one washroom (for cleaning up) close by in the waiting area where everyone else was waiting to get the same biopsy done (colposcopy) and I bled so much It was showing through my hospital gown...... I'm sure I tramatized the girl who was next :/


----------



## hopefulbaby

Here's a cool skylight in the hospital that I took a pic of while I was waiting... :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=347586&d=1330659131
- taken with my new 50mm f1.4 lens

Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

hopefulbaby said:


> *city* - wow sooo soon! :D
> *
> twilliam* - just around the corner after city! :)
> 
> *artsie* -ooooo! super exciting :) Now, I wonder what it will be.... hrm..... I say boy!!! lol I have a 50/50 chance I'm right ;)
> 
> AFM..... just checking in real quick. I'm still pretty sore from surgery and have been taking it easy. I can't even carry my purse or it hurts! (it's not THAT big lol). Nothing over 10lbs is what the Dr said but it feels more like nothing over 5lbs. I had an appointment at the hospital with the oncologist today and I'll find out in two weeks if I'm cancer free. :happydance:
> 
> I also splurged and bought a new lens for my camera..... retail therapy. lol It nearly killed me trying to walk in the store though. I had to spend the next day in bed :( At least I have my new lens! haha.
> 
> As for the hospital appointment today........ The Dr let me see what he was doing from a monitor and lets just say I'm squeemish when it comes to blood and I vomited all over my hospital gown...... It was tramatizing AND embarassing. It hurt but that was the least of my worries...There was only one washroom (for cleaning up) close by in the waiting area where everyone else was waiting to get the same biopsy done (colposcopy) and I bled so much It was showing through my hospital gown...... I'm sure I tramatized the girl who was next :/

What kind of camera do you have?? I shoot with a Nikon D40--just a baby of the DSLR family but one day I hope to upgrade. I LOVE my big lens--had it out this weekend :happydance: most of the time I have my "little" one on for everyday stuff.


----------



## hopefulbaby

*bmom* - I have a Canon Rebel XTi :) All SLRs are pretty much the same.... give or take bells and whistles which I don't use anyway. I'm in manual mode all the way so it's the lens that matters most to me :) I have 2 standard base lenses while I was starting which are "meh" - but they do an okay job to learn. 17-55mm f4.0, 55-120mm f4.0...... and my new portriat lense that I'm in love with is 50mm f1.4. They're all Canon lenses :)

I hope to open my own photography business (portraits, weddings, engagement photos) so I can fufil my dream of being a SAHM.... and set my own schedule to basically work a heck of a lot less lol.....once I feel like I'm good enough to charge for what I do! I have a marketing / programing / business background so I can at least do that stuff myself :)

I'd love to see some of your photos!!!


----------



## citymouse

Lovely photo, Hopeful! 

I just got a Lumix G3 a couple of months ago for baby pictures... our point and shoot is nearly seven years old (we got it to take puppy pictures) and DH has a Canon 7D but it's a bit much for me, and he often uses it at work so it's gone from the house for days/weeks at a time. It (the Lumix) has interchangeable lenses and it's still a lot of camera, but it takes wonderful pictures! It's really fast, especially with the 20mm prime.

Feeling better today?


----------



## hopefulbaby

*city* - oh fun!! :) I recently started to get into photography (Taking some courses).... I've had my SLR for a while but was using it incorrectly. lol

I'm feeling much better! I'll be able to go back to work on Monday - woohoo! Still not supposed to lift anything over 10lbs (or excercise every day like I used to) for a couple more weeks.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## hopefulbaby

It's been a quiet weekend on here! How is everyone?


----------



## B&LsMom

Super quiet!! I loaded up on OPK's and HPT's @ the Dollar store today-hoping to ovulate on Wednesday!!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

*bmom *- woohoo! GO EGGY GO! :) They don't sell those at the dollar store here.... I'm out of HPT becasue of my testing obsession last cycle with the longest cycle I've ever had (grr!). I had to order more online. lol


----------



## hopefulbaby

my cycle is driving me nuts. My BBT is the highest I've ever seen it and if it weren't for the negitive tests and surgery that I'm told a baby wouldn't survive through...... I STILL haven't had a period yet but I marked the biopsy day as CD1 anyway.... even though the bleeding only lasted a day. The Dr said it didn't count as a period. Now for the last two days I've been spotting. I know I'm not pregnant, I don't feel pregnant and the tests were all negitive. evil period come ooooooooooooooooooooon already. It's been 86 days for crying out loud!!

If our fertility specalist can get us pregnant on only clomid it will be a miracle. I am sooo anticipating the day we can start. I have to wait a bit so I can get more blood done so the FS can see where my hormones are at and decide if he should induce a period or just give me clomid to take.

In the meantime I'm keeping busy. Really busy. I decided to make a new portoflio and I spent 10 hours yesterday on logo design, colour theme, site maps and mockups....... When I'm not doing that (or working) I'm organizing every square inch of the house. I think I have enough craft stuff to open up my own art store. lol. I'm going to ebay most of it I don't think I'll end up using..... or do a garage sale or something. I have 4 garbage bag sized full of all sorts of stuff, and that was only from two rooms!!!

Feels good to organize and get rid of stuff though :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ive been hiding all weekend!!! But back to it!! Ive been so overwhelmed & stressing out!! Trying to stay positive but the closer I get to testing the more stressed I get.. FXed I get a BFP but Im not celebrating yet!! Already breaking out so Im sure AF is gonna visit :(


----------



## citymouse

Katy, hoping the baby dust is all over you right now! :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopeful--I hope they do SOMETHING soon to get things moving along ugh---such a forever long cycle right now!!

Negative OPK today for me--plan to BD at least every other day--PLEASE BE THE MONTH--PRETTY PRETTY PLEASE!! 

KATY--any news from you???


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls. sorry I was MIA. It's hard for me to do more than read posts during the weekend and I was at a workshop all day yesterday with no access to the computer. It was fine though. I was too busy to think about my approaching D day much. It's here today but I don't have any news yet. It comes around 10am most times, don't ask me why. I had some pre AF cramps yesterday and some twinges today. My bbs hurt less than they did but we'll see... If AF doesn't show up, I'm testing on Thursday.

*ebelle*, any tests yet?

Good luck *bmom*. I hope this is your month.

*hopeful*, are you feeling better?


----------



## Katy78

Well, no surprises here. AF came. I'm starting a new cycle today. I'm fine, really. My time will come.


----------



## ashleywalton

:hugs:To you Katy!


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies! I've been MIA so far, too. Trying not to explode waiting for my scan.

Katy - :hugs: I'm sorry, hun. Sending babydust your way for next cycle. You're time will come. 

Bmom - Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you, it's been a long wait and you officially don't have to anymore, I bet that feels good!

Hopeful - I can't believe your cycle is still being such a pain, after all that you've gone through this cycle, too. You deserve better than this, but I am glad you're feeling better.

Your picture was lovely. I have an old monster of a Canon 10d and haven't been keeping up on its maintenance too well this past year. You've inspired me to give it a good cleaning to prepare for this summer! :)

Beautiful - Hope you're spending time on yourself and relaxing, stress isn't good for anyone! Good luck, hun!

City - This is your month! So excited! Secretly(or not so secret now) wishing your baby gets my b-day! hehehe!

Sadie - How're you feeling, hun? You're officially in the 3rd tri now or soon, right?

I only have one complaint, which I'm sure you girls will hate me for complaining about this. But despite my yoga and pilates 5 days a week, my thighs are expanding! I guess maybe I ought to watch those portions a little better at dinner. My new mantra - It's all for a good cause.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*artsiekat* - thanks hun!!! Im trying!! :) I go tomorrow to the Fertility Dr. to dicuss IUI.. Hopefully things can get done quickly cause im ready for a baby!!


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Katy, sorry about :witch:. 

Artsie, are you sure it's your thighs and not your hips getting wider? That doesn't make it sound any better, LOL. But your hips will spread and that could affect how your pants fit. I'll never forget what a surprise it was to learn that you can outgrow your maternity pants. When is your birthday again? I will let you know if I approve or disapprove of your secret wish. :rofl: (For instance, if you say "April 5", I will probably hunt you down.)

Everybody else, lots of :dust: for you! Hope this is a lucky cycle! (And Hopeful, I hope things will smooth out for you soon. This is a crazy cycle! Hopefully it will be the LAST crazy cycle.)


----------



## artsiekat

City - You may be right, the maternity pants I was wearing at 14 weeks definitely cut in more at the hips and are bit a tighter in the thighs. Though expanding hips may possibly be even worse than expanding thighs! At least it should go all back to normal. 

My B-day is March 29th! Just a measly two extra days!


----------



## citymouse

Well, I'm not going to whack you with a chair for wanting the 29th, but I'd actually rather she come early. DH had a work situation come up in early April (and this is on top of the thing he already booked his backup to handle for him) so ideally she'll be out and settled in time for him to not have to find a _backup_ backup.

I'm doing the Hypnobabies curriculum (love it, btw... highly recommend even just for the way it helps you relax and enjoy the pregnancy) and there's a recording you can buy called "Come OUT, baby!" I'm thinking I'll do that around 39 weeks.


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> Well, no surprises here. AF came. I'm starting a new cycle today. I'm fine, really. My time will come.

New EDD please :flower: I'm working on 11/27/12 here :winkwink:


----------



## Katy78

Hehe, my new EDD is 11 December 2012. And I am 1 day pregnant today :winkwink:.


----------



## ebelle

hey all, just checking in to let you all know that today is 12 dpiui and test this morning was :bfn: so looks like I'm going to have to do IUI again next cycle.

I've had absolutely NO symptoms this month. No cramping, no breast fullness or aches, nothing, zilch. It's been so strange. Makes me think the 14 million spermies didn't even get near the egg.

Anyway, I guess AF will come in a couple of days and we're going to do this all over again.

Katy *hugs* sorry AF got you.

artsie - scan happening in a couple of days right? 

city - woooo, your bun is gonna be the first out of the oven! hope we get lots of pictures

bmom - :dust: baby dust for u! hope you are luckier than me this month

hopeful - Sorry this cycle has been so crazy. Hope it settles down and you can start focusing on getting that :bfp:

twilliams - good luck on the scan!

*hugs* to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, *hugs* right back at you.


----------



## sadie

Hey Ebelle and Katy, I am sorry about the unsuccessful month. Sending you both a virtual hug.

Enjoy your upcoming scans artsie and tina!

Good luck city.

hopeful, did you follow-up yet with the doc?


----------



## citymouse

Aw, ebelle, sorry. :hugs:

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone. It's pretty crazy that it's so soon... And that I still have a bunch of work to finish and that the downstairs of the house is under construction.

I must admit that I'm pretty freaked out by the idea of what a massive change it's going to be. DH and I have had 15 years of just us... I know it will be wonderful but so scary!


----------



## B&LsMom

ebelle said:


> hey all, just checking in to let you all know that today is 12 dpiui and test this morning was :bfn: so looks like I'm going to have to do IUI again next cycle.
> 
> I've had absolutely NO symptoms this month. No cramping, no breast fullness or aches, nothing, zilch. It's been so strange. Makes me think the 14 million spermies didn't even get near the egg.
> 
> Anyway, I guess AF will come in a couple of days and we're going to do this all over again.
> 
> Katy *hugs* sorry AF got you.
> 
> artsie - scan happening in a couple of days right?
> 
> city - woooo, your bun is gonna be the first out of the oven! hope we get lots of pictures
> 
> bmom - :dust: baby dust for u! hope you are luckier than me this month
> 
> hopeful - Sorry this cycle has been so crazy. Hope it settles down and you can start focusing on getting that :bfp:
> 
> twilliams - good luck on the scan!
> 
> *hugs* to all you lovely ladies.


How big of a trip is it for you make for the IUI's--I hope next time its 14 million sperm and 1 lucky sperm finds the way----LOTS AND LOTS OF :dust: ebelle!!


----------



## B&LsMom

citymouse said:


> Aw, ebelle, sorry. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, everyone. It's pretty crazy that it's so soon... And that I still have a bunch of work to finish and that the downstairs of the house is under construction.
> 
> I must admit that I'm pretty freaked out by the idea of what a massive change it's going to be. DH and I have had 15 years of just us... I know it will be wonderful but so scary!

DH and I only had 3 years of "just us" before we had Blake but it was so crazy to me how he just fit right in and there was no awkward transition I realised one day when he was probably less than a month old--I already can't remember life without him he fit in so well.


----------



## hopefulbaby

*katy* - hugs to you!!! I'm feeling better... sort of. haha. I mean I don't hurt anymore so that's good... but this long cycle is messing with me.

*bmom* - I'm feeling better but still no :witch: :( .... I hope this is your month too! lots of babydust :)

*artsie* - I lol'd about your yoga comment. :) don't worry, you'll be able to loose the extra pounds - like you said, it's for a good cause! haha.

*beautiful* - Let us know how the appointment goes at the fertility Dr's about the IUI!!! :)

*ebelle* - sorry about your BFN...... Hopefully next month will be your month! Keep your chin up :) :hugs:

*city* - I'm super excited for you! Life will never be the same, it will be for the better! :D

*sadie* - yup followed up with the Dr and...... (see below hehe)

AFM:
So..... I had another biopsy done last thrusday, after the surgery to remove the tumor.... and will find out in 2 weeks if I'm cancer free. I'm on pins and needles waiting. I feel like all I do is wait. lol. I'm counting down the days till March 15th when I will get the results! - and see the enorcrinologist for hypothyroid issues.... Dr no 5 :/ In the meantime..... the fertility Dr mailed me a perscription for clomiphene to keep on hand in case AF finally shows up, but technically I should wait until after the 15th before I take ANYTHING because cancer treatments will have to come first. AND I have to get more blood work done before the clomiphene to test for estradiol, LH, progesterone to see where my cycle is at and if the Dr needs to perscribe provera or prometrium to force my period to come.

Sorry for the MIA..... I've been pretty frustrated and depressed about everything. Trying to stay positive though.

I sound like I complain whenever I post now but seriously though, WTH! My temp chart looks like I'm pregnant but ALL tests I take say negitive AND still no AF. What gives???!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

I'm the grumpy queen today. lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Once AF shows this month then I start my first dose of 50mg clomid then call once I get a + O to set up my IUI.... I REALLY hope this works!!!


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle - I'm so sorry you haven't got a BFP yet! It's not too late, but I'm glad you'll be able to do a IUI again next cycle, if you have to. :hugs:

Hopeful - You have every right to be the grumpy queen and believe me when I say none of us mind! We are here for you to rant, even if you were right and did reply with nothing but complaints all the time(which isn't true), we would all understand and still be here for you. I just wish that you would catch your break already, it's going to come, but I hate to see you suffer so much. :hugs: You'll probably be ten times better at labor than the rest of us with all this pain the Dr's are always putting you through! 

And you're so going to be cancer free, that tumor has nothing on you!

Citymouse - I worry about the change to my relationship with hubby once the baby comes, too! I'm such a worrywort, so all the worst scenarios go through my head with no provocation. Hubby is amazing, he's a rock, he's so loving and has never had a temper with me. But how will baby change him? Change me? I'm totally petrified, but completely excited at the same time. It's a whole new chapter!

I really hope you're able to stay around with us and let us all know how labour and motherhood goes! Well, actually, I would love it if we could all stay friends for a very long time. Okay, now I'm just getting sappy. 

Katy and bmom - Love your attitudes. :hugs: Katy - This has got to be your cycle, you deserve this!

Beautiful - I bet your excited to make progress, I really hope your IUI works, too! Good luck, hun!


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Oh, I'll stick around! I'm going to watch the BFPs roll in. The way I see it, within a few weeks my body will be shooting out tons of baby dust. I'll aim it all toward this thread. :rofl: Okay, that's a little gross, but you know what I mean.

I'll definitely let you know how the birth goes (I can't say l*bor because I'm doing Hypnobabies and I can only use positive language ;)). 

In the meantime, crossing all crossable body parts for everyone!

(& very excited for your gender scan tomorrow!)


----------



## hopefulbaby

*beautiful* - when is AF due? We might be starting first doses of clomid around the same time if it's after the 15th! I'm excited for your IUI - is it your first one?

*artsie* - haha you're too sweet. I just hate complaining, I sound like a total nag. I'd much rather be positive even when I feel nothing but negitive. I'm also terified of labour (mom's fault for her very detail explaining her story with me at a young age). LOL it will be all worth it though. How have you been? Did you have a good weekend?

*city* - Can't wait to catch some of that baby dust! lol :)

AFM....

Got more bloodwork done and I'm sooooo good at getting a needle now. lol I used to faint if I saw it but now I can watch. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing but it's progress I guess! haha. Got tested for LH, estronol, and progresterone. Now the waiting game until the FS calls me back with results and lets me know if I can start provera (since I doubt AF is gonna show up any time soon, given it's track record). I have a clomid perscription that I'm holding onto just in case.

In the meantime I'm keeping myself busy with work and life! lol A couple of friends of ours are going to Europe on vacation so we're going to go out for dinner with them Friday before they go. Also desgned my photography portfolio site so now I just need to take more photos to fill it up before launching it.

Never a dull moment, always something to do :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Artsie have I already put in my vote??---I think your having a boy!!

I got my positive OPK today!! :dance:


----------



## Katy78

Hey girls.
My OH and myself are also worried how it's going to be once we have our baby. We realise that as much as a new baby changes everything, everything shouldn't be revolving around him/her. Sure, a baby needs you 24/7, at least in the beginning. But you shouldn't completely forget about your OH/DH. Some make that mistake, growing apart in the process. You should have some time together with just your OH let's say at least once a month when the baby is grown enough to be left with somebody else for at least a bit. But I think all of us will be fine because we realise the potential problem and will make sure our OHs do not feel left out when the time comes.

*Artsie*, I can't wait to hear about your baby's gender. 

*hopeful*, hang in there. There are better times ahead. All you have to do is believe it :winkwink:. In the mean time, rant away. We're here to listen. We don't mind. :)

*bmom*, congrats on your positive OPK. I know I don't have to tell you to get busy so I'll just say good luck.

*city*, how about giving birth a bit earlier, around 21st? I'll be ovulating then and I sure could use some of that baby dust :winkwink:.


----------



## citymouse

Sounds good, Katy! I'll see what I can do. 3/21/12 is a great birthday.


----------



## Beautifullei2

hopefulbaby said:


> *beautiful* - when is AF due? We might be starting first doses of clomid around the same time if it's after the 15th! I'm excited for your IUI - is it your first one?
> 
> *artsie* - haha you're too sweet. I just hate complaining, I sound like a total nag. I'd much rather be positive even when I feel nothing but negitive. I'm also terified of labour (mom's fault for her very detail explaining her story with me at a young age). LOL it will be all worth it though. How have you been? Did you have a good weekend?
> 
> *city* - Can't wait to catch some of that baby dust! lol :)
> 
> AFM....
> 
> Got more bloodwork done and I'm sooooo good at getting a needle now. lol I used to faint if I saw it but now I can watch. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing but it's progress I guess! haha. Got tested for LH, estronol, and progresterone. Now the waiting game until the FS calls me back with results and lets me know if I can start provera (since I doubt AF is gonna show up any time soon, given it's track record). I have a clomid perscription that I'm holding onto just in case.
> 
> In the meantime I'm keeping myself busy with work and life! lol A couple of friends of ours are going to Europe on vacation so we're going to go out for dinner with them Friday before they go. Also desgned my photography portfolio site so now I just need to take more photos to fill it up before launching it.
> 
> Never a dull moment, always something to do :)

AF Is due any day now.. Just when I think she is going to show up the cramps go away.. Ughh !! But as soon as I start the full blown heavy flow I will be starting Clomid.. FXed it works for the both of us & good luck!!


----------



## artsiekat

It's a boy!! :D:D And perfectly healthy, too!

Apparently I've been measuring ahead since 12 weeks, the scan title just always shows my original estimated due date. So I'm actually almost 23 weeks, but they haven't changed my due date, so I'm just going to keep counting like I have!

City - My mom's b-day is March 20th!  My dad also has a March b-day(the 6th). We have a lot of marches.
 



Attached Files:







22weeks.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Katy78

I was right!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Congrats on your baby boy, *artsie*. He looks very handsome :).


----------



## Beautifullei2

artsiekat said:


> It's a boy!! :D:D And perfectly healthy, too!
> 
> Apparently I've been measuring ahead since 12 weeks, the scan title just always shows my original estimated due date. So I'm actually almost 23 weeks, but they haven't changed my due date, so I'm just going to keep counting like I have!
> 
> City - My mom's b-day is March 20th!  My dad also has a March b-day(the 6th). We have a lot of marches.

CONGRATS THAT IS SO EXCITING !!! :blue:


----------



## citymouse

Congratulations, Artsie! And great that you're measuring ahead... that means hopefully one less week of people texting and calling and making up dumb reasons, trying to sound like they're not trying to find out if you're about the pop out the baby. :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

citymouse said:


> Congratulations, Artsie! And great that you're measuring ahead... that means hopefully one less week of people texting and calling and making up dumb reasons, trying to sound like they're not trying to find out if you're about the pop out the baby. :haha:

BAHAHA I did that to my cousin this week----"So how are you feeling...any news yet?" LOL. She is due between the 15th-22nd of this month.


----------



## B&LsMom

artsiekat said:


> It's a boy!! :D:D And perfectly healthy, too!
> 
> Apparently I've been measuring ahead since 12 weeks, the scan title just always shows my original estimated due date. So I'm actually almost 23 weeks, but they haven't changed my due date, so I'm just going to keep counting like I have!
> 
> City - My mom's b-day is March 20th!  My dad also has a March b-day(the 6th). We have a lot of marches.


He looks so perfect---is he even sucking his thumb?!? Congrats on him being healthy and ahead of schedule!!


----------



## citymouse

Ha ha, Bmom... for some reason I'm prepared to take any amount of it from my online friends but not a BIT from people in real life. I'm a grouch! My husband thinks I'm soooo mean.


----------



## B&LsMom

citymouse said:


> Ha ha, Bmom... for some reason I'm prepared to take any amount of it from my online friends but not a BIT from people in real life. I'm a grouch! My husband thinks I'm soooo mean.

I think there is a good balance of updating so people aren't in the dark in real life, but not going so far as talking about mucus plugs being lost or how many centimeters dilated on facebook, etc. But ultimately your body and your news to share :winkwink: Glad you don't mind us "online friends" nosing for the details!!


----------



## citymouse

I think part of it is my own realization that when a friend goes into labor, I get obsessed and can't think of anything else. I'm not comfortable with anyone else putting that much mental energy into my hooha (so to speak).

Edit: excepting my BnB friends, of course! :rofl:


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats on the boy artsiekat!! How exciting! 
:):):) & Great pictures!


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats Artsie!!

I havent been around much. Been having trouble with Kylee at school, and just got a promotion, so I've been a wee busy. I got some down time this weekend and felt the need to make baby girl shoes, lol. I don't even know what day of my cycle I'm on! Whatev!

Sorry bout the crappy camera phone picture. Lighting in my house sucks.
 



Attached Files:







baby shoes.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, that's really cute. So well made. I wish I was so creative... Actually it's good that you're keeping busy. TTC can consume your life and it's not going to happen any sooner anyway. I'm trying to live my own life as well, though TTC is always on my mind.


----------



## hopefulbaby

CONGRATS ARTSIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D I guessed right too! woo! :) :blue: :hugs:


Just stopping in real quick to share some good news (okay not that kind of news but good enough news for me anyway) I got my period today! WOOHOO!!!!! Only took NINETY TWO DAYS! I forgot what cramps felt like. haha. Serioulsy though this is great news cuz it means I can start clomid on day three!!!!! Now... normally I would wait until the 15th and if I find out I'm clear of cancer but the oncologist who did the biopsy seemed really positive and said I probably have nothing to worry about and that they got all of the tumor when they did the opperation...... Technically I should wait.... technically. Is it bad of me not to? The FS said it would be okay to start clomid. I just have a really good feeling about this.


----------



## Katy78

Awesome, *hopeful*. A new start :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Hopeful! Hoping your next period is 9 months away! ;)


----------



## hopefulbaby

Me too!!!

I'm excited to start clomid for the first time tomorrow. I didn't realize it had soo many side effects until I read the information booklet. It says I shouldn't drive when I take it! lol I'll have to take my pre-natal vitimins with lunch instead of dinner so I can take clomid in the evening when I'm home from work.


----------



## hopefulbaby

Ugh..... got a call back for results from the biopsy. I need to get surgery again...... BD will have to wait a couple of months :(


----------



## hopefulbaby

Ugh..... got a call back for results from the biopsy. I need to get surgery again...... BD will have to wait a couple of months :(


----------



## Katy78

Oh, *hopeful* :( :hug:


----------



## citymouse

:( I'm so sorry, Hopeful.


----------



## artsiekat

Gah, I've been trying to post for the last 3 days, but the site has been up and down this whole time.

I'll try to catch up later.

Hopeful - I'm so sorry, hun :hugs:

City - OMG, two weeks til full term? I'm so excited! :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopeful - Im sorry hun!!! It will come soon enough! :) 

I start clomid this cycle so we will see how my cranky I get.. My hormones have been all over the place. Not sure if its from AF or if im mad cause Im not prego yet!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Thanks everyone :)

*beautiful* - FX for you!

*artsie* - yeah, it's been annoying! I kept trying to log on yesterday to post. lol


----------



## citymouse

Beautifullei, you never know... pregnancy actually calmed me down in general. Well, except for a couple of memorable episodes. :blush:

Artsie, I know... getting crazy.


----------



## B&LsMom

loloshells said:


> congrats artsie!!
> 
> I havent been around much. Been having trouble with kylee at school, and just got a promotion, so i've been a wee busy. I got some down time this weekend and felt the need to make baby girl shoes, lol. I don't even know what day of my cycle i'm on! Whatev!
> 
> Sorry bout the crappy camera phone picture. Lighting in my house sucks.

omg-----love those little shoes!!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you! :) 

I'm actually thinking about making this one stick. I do a lot of crafting, but I finally found one I really enjoy and want to sell :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

citymouse said:


> Beautifullei, you never know... pregnancy actually calmed me down in general. Well, except for a couple of memorable episodes. :blush:
> 
> Artsie, I know... getting crazy.

Im all late to responding but when I was pregnant with my first I was more calm.. maybe it was cause i was young and had no worries lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopefully this will be my month.. As DH birthday is around time of ovulation :)!!! I start clomid tomorrow so hopefully it will make my eggs stronger :) My rubella & prolactin levels all came back normal so FXed is happens..


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo will you do ETSY or something more local like craigslist or craftfairs?? That would be so fun to make something to sell!!

Beautifullei2 good luck with the Clomid!!!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm thinking about starting locally. For instance there's a boutique near me for pregnant ladies that I might stop into when i get the nerve and see if she's interested :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you *Blakesmom * :D 

GL to you as well :dust:


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> I'm thinking about starting locally. For instance there's a boutique near me for pregnant ladies that I might stop into when i get the nerve and see if she's interested :)

That sounds like a great place to start!!!


----------



## citymouse

She ought to be, Lolo, they're precious!

Good luck to everybody on the babymaking train this month!


----------



## sadie

GL beautifullei! Clomid definitely can help!


----------



## Katy78

Yay, I'm ovulating early again. Not a blaring positive, but it went from zero color to this in a day so I'm presuming I'm ovulating in two days, on Tuesday. NOT expecting AF on April 1st :haha:.

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/OPK23_2.jpg
https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/OPKC23_1.jpg


----------



## B&LsMom

Awe April 1st would have been my due date :cry: get a BFP for me that day will ya??? :winkwink:


----------



## sadie

nice, *katy*! GL and have fun!!


----------



## citymouse

Good luck, Katy!

:hugs: Bmom.


----------



## Katy78

Thanks girls.
*bmom*, :hugs:. I will certainly try.


----------



## Katy78

As of today, I'm an aunt. My niece Julija was born at 9.10 in the morning, measuring 50 cm and weighing 3160 g. Birth was fast and easy and both mother and daughter are doing well :).
I fell like crying every time I think about her. I'm so happy. I know I was upset when I found out my brother was going to be a father. But that was just because it was a shock. I thought I would be the first to have a baby as my brother was always the irresponsible one. But it's not their fault I'm having problems. My problems have nothing to do with them so why should I feel bad about it?... Maybe I caught some baby dust from the new mother as I'm ovulating today ;). Still waiting for yours, city :winkwink:.


----------



## sadie

katy, congratulations!! That is fantastic news!!! Is this your first niece/nephew? i dont recall if you have other siblings. Do they live near you?
The initial shock of hearing someone is pregnant when we want it so badly is necessarily the easiest thing to digest, but I am glad you are feeling the way you do now!
Go catch some of that dust!


----------



## B&LsMom

Well couldn't resist since sister in law sent me home with so many $ store cheapies--probably wont test again until Thursday with FMU--but thought I would share:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0134.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 9









DSC_0135.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## twilliamssbt

Blakesmum that is a darker line than I got at 10dpo on a First Response test. I would seriously do what I did and do a digital, with a line that dark a digi should work.

Congratulations :happydance:

I have been lurking, but have been at so many appointments over the last week or two, its daft.

Congratulations on your niece, Katy:happydance:

The last picture on my ticker has appeared and now its only 3 weeks till section, got my scan on Friday morning and signing all my surgery consent forms along with meeting the anaesthetist in the afternoon.

Getting excited and a little gittery


----------



## B&LsMom

Did you do a Digi that also has the conception calculation on it (1-2) (2-3) (3+)?? I don't think we have those here but I think they are VERY cool. Might have to do some HPT shopping tomorrow if you think a digi might work...that tests was 25miu/ml


----------



## Katy78

OMG, *bmom*... You're pregnant!!!
_CONGRATULATIONS!!!_
All my crossables are crossed that this is a sticky bean. I'm sure it is :).

*sadie*, I already responded in my journal but her it is also.
Thank you , sadie :). I only have one brother and this is his first child. They live across the street from my parents which means they are about 68 km away (you need to go over the hills so it's about an hour long drive). So I won't be seeing her often. My OH and I strongly believe in not bothering the new mother and baby soon after birth so we won't be seeing her just yet. You should give them some room to bond and not expose the newborn to any germs you might be carrying. We'll go there on April 6th for my father's birthday and see her then.
What do you girls think about people going to see the new baby and mom while still in the hospital or shortly after?


----------



## twilliamssbt

Blakesmum yes, I did the one with conception indicator, however I am sure you can get just the digital one that says pregnant or not pregnant.

That strong a line on a 25 iu/ml is pregnant chuck, and a digi will definately confirm for you, or just book for your bloods to check Hcg :happydance:

Katy, my friend had her baby 7 weeks ago, I have seen her 3 times since, I said to her beforehand just let me know when you are ready for visitors, she messaged me after a week and said are you coming, to which I replied oh yes.

She will visit me in hospital if I stay more than 2 nights, the first few days will be family but if I am stuck in there from bleeding or as midwife says while they sort my pain relief out, I will welcome a few close friends to keep my sanity :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulbaby

OMG BMOM!!!!!!!!! CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *giant hug*

Hey everyone, sorry I've been MIA lately. I haven't really had much to talk about... still not pregnant and we're not allowed to try for a couple of months until surgery anyway. :/


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, Bmom! That's wonderful!


----------



## sadie

BMON!!!! Congratulations!!! That is definitely a positive and they look exactly as mine di when I got my BFP!!!!! So happy for you!!


Twilliams, you go girl! Enjoy the excitement! What is the exact date again so we can really keep an eye on BnB??


----------



## sadie

Immediate family will be invited to the hospital and sisters and mom will help out in the beginning. I wont have my friends come to the house until after a good 10-14 days.

BMOM, as for the digi, I bought mine in Italy and if they have them in Italy, they definitely exist in Washington! :) but you are definitely showing a BFP!


----------



## artsiekat

Bmom - You are totally pregnant! But I know you'll keep testing for awhile, I know I did! Congrats, hun! I'm so happy for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Katy - Congrats on the niece, I bet she was beautiful. :)

I've been gone for a week for a last minute trip to see hubby's grandma in atlanta who isn't doing so well. We drove down there and just got back today!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## LoloShells

Yay bmom, Congrats!


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> OMG, *bmom*... You're pregnant!!!
> _CONGRATULATIONS!!!_
> All my crossables are crossed that this is a sticky bean. I'm sure it is :).
> 
> *sadie*, I already responded in my journal but her it is also.
> Thank you , sadie :). I only have one brother and this is his first child. They live across the street from my parents which means they are about 68 km away (you need to go over the hills so it's about an hour long drive). So I won't be seeing her often. My OH and I strongly believe in not bothering the new mother and baby soon after birth so we won't be seeing her just yet. You should give them some room to bond and not expose the newborn to any germs you might be carrying. We'll go there on April 6th for my father's birthday and see her then.
> What do you girls think about people going to see the new baby and mom while still in the hospital or shortly after?

Katy can't wait for your BFP announcement in a few weeks. Congrats on Yesterdays big Ov day!! I personally found it draining having people come see me in the hospital but I had a pretty drawn out Labor with Blake--induction started on a Friday afternoon and didn't have him until Sunday wee hours in the morning. Also Blake was in the NICU so we had to take shifts of visitors in as we could only have 2 people in the NICU at once, but I'm hoping next time I can be more up to showing off a little bundle-especially to immediate family. Being an Auntie is pretty neat enjoy her!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks girls--still taking it a day @ a time and holding off on telling DH even (he wasn't home when I tested last night)--Did tell a co-worker as I am scheduled to work with a Nitrous patient tomorrow and I can't be around that now--Monday I have my regular monthly blood draw---boy they're going to be surprised to see my results this month LOL


----------



## LoloShells

Bmom, any symptoms?


----------



## B&LsMom

Just sore/sensitive nips--tested again tonight and its getting darker--eekkkkk :yipee:


----------



## LoloShells

And you don't normally get that symptom? Did you have any idea that you might be? I can't believe its so dark at 10 dpo!


----------



## LoloShells

You know now that I see your son up close, he could be my little brothers twin. Wow


----------



## twilliamssbt

Sadie C Section is booked for 12.04.12, exactly 3 weeks today.

:happydance:


----------



## citymouse

No actual birth-related baby dust for Katy's ov date yesterday, sorry! :haha: Baby is comfy and staying put at the moment. Though I did have to have my blood pressure monitored and if it hadn't come down there would have been an outpouring of :dust: by the end of the night.

However, lots of intentional/emotional/psychic baby dust for all. 

:hugs: Hopeful, so sorry you have to wait.


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> And you don't normally get that symptom? Did you have any idea that you might be? I can't believe its so dark at 10 dpo!

No I don't normally have that. My ticker is off, so that test was actually 11DPO--today is 13DPO. Did another test last night @ 12DPO so I will try to get a pic tomorrow morning with FMU to show the lines getting darker. I'm not normally a fan of early testing but DH was gone and I had held in my pee all afternoon so I though--what the heck I have a bunch of tests--lets just see...

How old is your little bro??


----------



## LoloShells

He's 18 now, but that could totally be a picture of him at that age. Crazy.


----------



## sadie

Again, so happy for you Bmom.

Twilliams, I will mark it down on my calendar.... will be in Florida for my wedding/simple honeymoon at that time, but will still be in touch with BnB!!


----------



## TTC190810

Bmom....Congratulations!!! So happy for you!!! 

Xx


----------



## twilliamssbt

Well I had 36 week scan this morning and things have gone a little pear shaped.

My fundal height is consistently above the 90th percentile, however by scan babies weight is predicted at 4lb 13oz which is below the 10th percentile.

My C Section is now on Wednesday which is 28th March, only 5 days to go !!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

twilliamssbt said:


> Well I had 36 week scan this morning and things have gone a little pear shaped.
> 
> My fundal height is consistently above the 90th percentile, however by scan babies weight is predicted at 4lb 13oz which is below the 10th percentile.
> 
> My C Section is now on Wednesday which is 28th March, only 5 days to go !!!!

Oh goodness!! Blake was 4lbs 12 oz and born @ 36weeks 2days (my induction started right @ 36weeks). He did great--just had 4 days in the NICU. Did they do any steroid injections to help strengthen his lungs?? 

OK here's this mornings test and the 3 test progression...
 



Attached Files:







CSC_0144.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0138.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## citymouse

Definitely knocked up, Bmom! :thumbup:

Twilliams, the only thing I can say is that the scans are often off, though it will be good to be safe rather than sorry. In our March group we had one mama's estimates say she was having a 9+ pounder and her baby was 6 pounds and change. I've never heard of an estimate that wasn't off by more than a pound, except for overdue babies. So try not to worry, but hurray for meeting your baby soon!

Although HMPH! possibly cutting in line in front of me seems rather cheeky. :sulk: :rofl: I guess I'll just have to convince the mouselet that she wants to pop out and meet us this weekend.


----------



## twilliamssbt

blakesmom said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> Well I had 36 week scan this morning and things have gone a little pear shaped.
> 
> My fundal height is consistently above the 90th percentile, however by scan babies weight is predicted at 4lb 13oz which is below the 10th percentile.
> 
> My C Section is now on Wednesday which is 28th March, only 5 days to go !!!!
> 
> Oh goodness!! Blake was 4lbs 12 oz and born @ 36weeks 2days (my induction started right @ 36weeks). He did great--just had 4 days in the NICU. Did they do any steroid injections to help strengthen his lungs??
> 
> OK here's this mornings test and the 3 test progression...Click to expand...

Am hoping for no NICU as at 37 weeks will technically be full term, they did however give me a steroid shot this morning and I have to go to delivery suite in the morning for the second injection.

Citymouse, am hoping its off by a pound and he is actually just under 6lb, I could see the screen when she did the measurements and it was saying all the measurements were consistent for 31-33 weeks not 36 weeks.

Hoping you don't go over chuck, or at least we will be around the same time, part of me is just glad he will be here and will be able to be fed rather than trying to rely on placenta where there could be problems for him if left.


----------



## LoloShells

They told me Kylee was going to be almost 10 lbs, and she ended up being 7.15


----------



## hopefulbaby

Definatley a huge BFP, Bmom! :)


----------



## LoloShells

All these due dates approaching make me remember my time in the hospital with Ky :) I thought I'd share a photo of her and I in the hospital the day after she was born
 



Attached Files:







2125951-R1-046-21A.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LoloShells

twilliamssbt said:


> Well I had 36 week scan this morning and things have gone a little pear shaped.
> 
> My fundal height is consistently above the 90th percentile, however by scan babies weight is predicted at 4lb 13oz which is below the 10th percentile.
> 
> My C Section is now on Wednesday which is 28th March, only 5 days to go !!!!

I'm all for taking a baby at 37 weeks. Especially if there are risks involved. My sisters doctor shoiuld have taken her baby right at 37 weeks. Things may have turned out differently. 

Did they say how long you'll be in the hospital afterwards? I was there for 5 days with my c-section. My first husband was a jerk, and I was there alone the whole time. He wouldnt bring himself to stay on the uncomfortable fathers chair for even a night. Oh, I'm sorry... did YOU just have a person sized hole cut in your abdomen?? I pray you have more support than I did!


----------



## LoloShells

citymouse said:


> Definitely knocked up, Bmom! :thumbup:
> 
> Twilliams, the only thing I can say is that the scans are often off, though it will be good to be safe rather than sorry. In our March group we had one mama's estimates say she was having a 9+ pounder and her baby was 6 pounds and change. I've never heard of an estimate that wasn't off by more than a pound, except for overdue babies. So try not to worry, but hurray for meeting your baby soon!
> 
> Although HMPH! possibly cutting in line in front of me seems rather cheeky. :sulk: :rofl: I guess I'll just have to convince the mouselet that she wants to pop out and meet us this weekend.

lol! She will come when shes ready. 

I feel your pain though! I did everything possible one evening to make myself go into labor (it was the night before her due date). Sure enough when my head hit the pillow in bed, my water broke. Woohoo, right? I was ready... but she wasnt, lol. I was in 'labor' for 18 hours and never got past a 3. Thats when they decided to take her. I suppose thats what I get for trying to rush her, lol.


----------



## twilliamssbt

LoloShells said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> Well I had 36 week scan this morning and things have gone a little pear shaped.
> 
> My fundal height is consistently above the 90th percentile, however by scan babies weight is predicted at 4lb 13oz which is below the 10th percentile.
> 
> My C Section is now on Wednesday which is 28th March, only 5 days to go !!!!
> 
> I'm all for taking a baby at 37 weeks. Especially if there are risks involved. My sisters doctor shoiuld have taken her baby right at 37 weeks. Things may have turned out differently.
> 
> Did they say how long you'll be in the hospital afterwards? I was there for 5 days with my c-section. My first husband was a jerk, and I was there alone the whole time. He wouldnt bring himself to stay on the uncomfortable fathers chair for even a night. Oh, I'm sorry... did YOU just have a person sized hole cut in your abdomen?? I pray you have more support than I did!Click to expand...

I am with you 100% on delivering risky babies early hun :hugs:

I have been told to expect a minimum 2 day one night stay, but highly likely will be in longer while my pain relief is sorted for my back, usually c section patients are given voltarol which is an anti inflammatory, but I can't take non steroidal anti inflammatories as they give me gastritis. I will get our version of Tylenol combines with oral morphine once the diamorphine shot wears off.

Then it all depends on how well the boy is doing and whether he manages to breastfeed etc. If I am not out on Friday afternoon, I will presume I will be in till Monday.


----------



## sadie

Tina and City, make sure you update us as soon as you give birth!!

FX

Great photo, Lolo!

Bmom, your tests are looking good!

All I keep thinking about it when I should give my leave at work... Im soooo done 

Lo, btw how is your sis doing?? You mentioned the drs should have induced at 37w. Did they know something? Hugs.


----------



## LoloShells

Sadie she has type 1 diabetes (diagnosed at age 10), thyroid issues, high blood pressure etc. 

He was full term, he was ready. His lungs looked great, he was almost 9 lbs... there was just no reason for someone at such high risk to need to go to 40 weeks. We'll never know for sure what happened to him, but they are blaming it on a partial (20%) placental abruption.

Shes not doing well. She has good days, and bad days. It seems like more bad than good though. It just sucks knowing there is nothing I can do for her. I keep trying to assure her that it will get better with time. Its hard for her to see that right now though. She had taken quite a lot of pills a couple weeks ago. We didnt know this until her husband took her to the hospital the same day because of the things she was saying, and she admitted to the doctors what she had taken. Im not sure if she was tring to end things, or just completely cloud herself.


----------



## citymouse

Aw... :hugs: I'm so sorry for your sister. It will get better with time, but she will be hurting from it forever. Poor thing. :(


----------



## LoloShells

I know :( and this poor girl has suffered so much tragedy/trauma in her life. Its truly like she's being tested.

The thing is, every pregnant woman knows this is a possibility, but none of us knew just how common it is. I found out it had happened to my own grandmother. 

This makes me feel very blessed, and thankful for my healthy daughter.


----------



## citymouse

Spoilering my reply because it's quite sad stuff.

Spoiler
My grandmother lost two babies out of twelve. One was born and died days later because my grandmother had been exposed to German measles while pregnant. The other passed away at 7 months because they were in a car accident. The one who was born was named and buried.

Even with ten living children, my grandparents always mourned their baby girl who was born and died. And I'm sure my grandmother still mourns the younger baby, too. In fact, for one of her major birthdays the ten kids got her a ten-stone bracelet with their birthstones, and she has never worn it because it didn't have Cathleen's birthstone in it.

It's horrible that women have to go through so much loss. Pregnancy has been an easy haul for me but you still feel like you've invested so much in the little baby. To lose it would be not just devastating. And yet we're still all driven to do it.

There's a singer named Rodney Crowell who wrote a song called "Lifelong Broken Heart" about his son's death. It's so sad but so eloquent.


----------



## sadie

LoloShells said:


> I know :( and this poor girl has suffered so much tragedy/trauma in her life. Its truly like she's being tested.
> This makes me feel very blessed, and thankful for my healthy daughter.

i agree with what you're saying and how it seems. I dont have to right words to say.... Just that time lessons the wounds, although they never really heal. We just learn to deal with them, in our own way. 

Hug.


----------



## LoloShells

How is everyone? 

I think I'm fighting something off. I slept until 6 pm yesterday.


----------



## hopefulbaby

*lolo* - sorry to hear about your sister :hugs:

I split hot oil EVERYWHERE on my kitchen counter today. I had a container melt that has never done that before (they're not supposed to melt....) while wokring on a batch of soap. I'm glad I have enough oils left to redo the batch... I'll have to pick up more supplies next saturday though cuz I can't make any more shea butter soap without it!

I've been working a lot on my photography portfolio / blog website too. I should be finished to launch it this weekend :) I hope using google fonts wasn't a mistake... It's where the technology is going though so I'm not too worried about not supporting older browsers. It looks like crap if the google fonts don't load though..... meh.

Yesterday I weeded all of the gardens on our property. It took TEN hours!!!!!! I'm sooooo sore today now. lol It was a good workout at least. I'm hoping to loose at least another pound this week. I figured if I can't get pregnant right now I might as well try to reach my goal weight. I've lost 3.6lbs already and it's only been two weeks :)

This house of ours needs a full time house wife to keep up with cleaning and weeding.... I'm glad we decided to rent out the first level suite, at least now I only have half a hosue to clean and the extra income will help out to pay student loans off faster too.

I can't wait to finally meet our miracle baby so I can be the stay at home mom I've always dreamt of being. :cloud9:

I guess I've also been wondering when we should stop trying.... Maybe we were ment to adopt. I'm almost at the point where I'm ready to think about adopting but DH still wants to keep trying until we've exhausted all efforts. I don't know if I can go through another year of this though.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - I hope things do get easier for your sister. I can't imagine how difficult it is for her right now. It's so tragic that this happened. :hugs:

Hopeful - I hear you about wanting to give up on trying, you've had a lot of bad luck with trying to increase your fertility. I really do hope you can get pregnant, though adopting is a beautiful thing to do as well.

twilliams - I hope your c-section goes smoothly and babes doesn't need too much extra care in the hospital. I'll be thinking of you two.

I haven't really been doing much lately, getting larger, trying to keep exercising in hopes of the largeness staying in the tummy, but probably eating too much anyway. :D

And I've been keeping myself busy making cloth diaper covers, too. Just a few more weeks until the 3rd tri!


----------



## B&LsMom

Artsie---3rd tri??!!--that is sooo great--it's going so fast!!

I POAS again this morning and still have a strong line. Ordered a Digi with the conception indicator off of ebay.uk but then I realized it will be here after my blood test next week so that was kind of pointless--oh well!!


----------



## citymouse

Feel better, Lolo!

Hopeful, go you! I love getting stuff done. Unfortunately my house is a bit of a disaster at the moment, but I'm hoping to get it under control. The worst thing is all the papers that pile up. Where do they come from???

Baby is staying put so far, which is a good thing... We came home from dinner last night o discover that my dog had eaten half a boot's-worth of leather. Took him to the vet (cue saddest dog ever) and now we're on PoopWatch 2k12 to make sure he passes what he didn't throw up. :dohh: $420 later...


----------



## hopefulbaby

How is everyone's monday?


----------



## artsiekat

I'm still making covers. Trying to perfect them, of course! How's everyone else?

I have to admit, I want to jump on here and ask, "Have you popped yet, City??" hehe... But I'm restraining myself. Sorta.

Sorry to hear about your doggie, City. Hope he's feeling better and now knows leather isn't for eating!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, he'll never learn! He doesn't have the mental capacity. :haha:

I haven't popped. Got my first "just calling to check up on you" phone call... from SIL. Think I've trained my own family not to dare. So I told DH to call her back and tell her my vagina is fine.


----------



## B&LsMom

citymouse said:


> Oh, he'll never learn! He doesn't have the mental capacity. :haha:
> 
> I haven't popped. Got my first "just calling to check up on you" phone call... from SIL. Think I've trained my own family not to dare. So I told DH to call her back and tell her my vagina is fine.

BAHAHAHA--Will he really tell her that, because that would be AWESOME if he did!!!! :haha:


----------



## LoloShells

Lol that's great. 

Poor pup :( my dog has only been in trouble (healthwise) once and I was so upset. Shes like my baby. I bet he had fun while it lasted!

I'm spotting pretty decently already. I wonder what it means when you spot for days before your period. Is that low progesterone?


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls. Just a quick note to you.
*city*, I'm trying not to think about you too much because I don't want to be pressuring you ;). But I am and I can't wait to hear about your baby.
*bmom*, any morning sickness yet?
*Tina*, your due date is getting close too. You might even beat city to it. Crossing all my crossables everything goes nicely.
*hopeful*, babe, how are you doing? Keeping busy I see. I can't imagine myself working in the garden for so long (or at all ;)).
*Lolo*, I'm sorry you're spotting. Yes, low progesterone can be the cause of spotting but it could be anything. It could be just a off cycle or maybe you're even pregnant. Good luck.
*artsie*, *sadie*, *TTC*, *Ashley*, thinking about you and your little ones too.
And of course, FX'ed for the rest of my TTC buddies, *Coco*, *ebelle* and *jensengirl*.
AFM, on 7 DPO. Nothing much going on. Sore bbs and some twinges. The usual. We'll see. One more chance before going back to the DR after this cycle.


----------



## hopefulbaby

*city* - sorry to hear about your pup! I hope he feels better now!

*lolo* - I had that happen with my last cycle. I spotted for 4 days a week before my period came. I'm not sure if it was from low progesterone though

afm...
Saw the endocrinologist today who confirmed my hypothyroid issue. I have a special card now to show at the blood clinic to get blood drawn once every 3-4 weeks. lucky me! lol She thinks that might be playing a part in my crazy cycles. My last cycle was also the most "normal" I've had all year. I didn't think it had anything to do with the hypothyroid meds but after she said how it could effect AF (and it being the first month on the medication) I think she might be right! I guess we'll see what happens this cycle!


----------



## hopefulbaby

*Katy* - I think I was typing the same time you were replying! I was impressed with all the garden work I was able to do too. lol. It was getting pretty bad out there and was much overdue! What Dr are you seeing after this cycle?


----------



## citymouse

Bmom, no, I'm sure he didn't. He doesn't understand why the whole thing feels so private to me. But I told him I'm not calling her back!

Lolo, omg, you should see the boot. He had a wonderful time... Until they gave him the shots. Then he was the saddest dog in the world. He's back to normal now. He's had all sorts of health scares. The worst one was when he jumped off a retaining wall and hurt his back. :dohh: Hope your spotting resolves itself soon, one way or another.

Katy, lol, thanks for the low pressure. I think you may be right and Tina will beat me. Right now I'm thinking the 29th sounds good. I'm very picky about numbers and I like 9s. Good luck with your 2ww!


----------



## LoloShells

Well I'm glad he's ok!

As far as my spotting, its pretty normal for me to have that light pink cm spotting for a few days before af. I had that yesterday, but today its heavier. That's really the only part that seems strange. I'm for sure not preggo... My emotions are everywhere today. Bad PMS. Af isn't supposed to be here til Thursday but I think she might be a couple days early.


----------



## Katy78

hopefulbaby said:


> *Katy* - I think I was typing the same time you were replying! I was impressed with all the garden work I was able to do too. lol. It was getting pretty bad out there and was much overdue! What Dr are you seeing after this cycle?

I'm going to my GYN. She will either do a HSG herself (because I still haven't had my tubes checked) or refer me to a FS. Either way, I hope I get pregnant soon ;).


----------



## hopefulbaby

katy - oooh! GL with your HSG / FS :) I've heard a lot of times the HSG can clear the tubes too so you might be able to get pregant easier after! Keep us updated! *hugs*


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> Hi girls. Just a quick note to you.
> *city*, I'm trying not to think about you too much because I don't want to be pressuring you ;). But I am and I can't wait to hear about your baby.
> *bmom*, any morning sickness yet?
> *Tina*, your due date is getting close too. You might even beat city to it. Crossing all my crossables everything goes nicely.
> *hopeful*, babe, how are you doing? Keeping busy I see. I can't imagine myself working in the garden for so long (or at all ;)).
> *Lolo*, I'm sorry you're spotting. Yes, low progesterone can be the cause of spotting but it could be anything. It could be just a off cycle or maybe you're even pregnant. Good luck.
> *artsie*, *sadie*, *TTC*, *Ashley*, thinking about you and your little ones too.
> And of course, FX'ed for the rest of my TTC buddies, *Coco*, *ebelle* and *jensengirl*.
> AFM, on 7 DPO. Nothing much going on. Sore bbs and some twinges. The usual. We'll see. One more chance before going back to the DR after this cycle.


Katy my C Section is now tomorrow, so unless city goes into labour today, it is definately looking like mine will arrive first. 

Somehow my section is also planned for the hottest forcast day of the year so far, its going to be murderous heat on the post natal wards.

Bags almost packed, just got to sort out little ones clothes, I had to get him smaller ones at the weekend.


----------



## Katy78

I will be thinking about you :).


----------



## artsiekat

Twilliams - How exciting! You and little one with be in my thoughts. We'll look forward to hearing from you once you're all nice and rested up. Well, as much as a new mommy can be, right? 

Katy - I really hope the HSG helps and I hope it's not painful for you, either. Good luck, hun.

City - I can understand you wanting to be private about that. Not sure how I'd feel about my BIL calling to ask if I've popped the babes out then, then again, he's also a Doctor, so he might! It would have been funny if your hubby told her the vagina comment. :D Oh and I think the 29th is an awesome day! 

Lolo - Sorry about the spotting and crazy PMS. Would your Dr test for low progesterone if you were worried, or would they only do it if you were pregnant? I know my OB never even checked my progesterone until the third pregnancy!

Bmom - How's the little bean going? You've definitely told hubby now, right? When are you getting your beta's checked?


----------



## TTC190810

Good luck twilliams!!!! Will be thinking of you and your babe! Xxx


----------



## sadie

Good luck Tina W!! Cant wait for an update! xo


----------



## citymouse

Yes, Tina, have a wonderful c-section experience... the mamas in my group have found them strangely comforting and soothing, so I wish that for you. Plus at the end you get your baby! Can't go wrong there. 

:hugs:


----------



## twilliamssbt

I will pop on as soon as I can to update you all, will depend on my signal in hospital for internet, otherwise will have to wait till hubby can either take me outside or till I am home. The signal is dreadful in outpatients clinics, am hoping its a little better on the actual wards.


----------



## hopefulbaby

GL twilliams! Thinking about you! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> Hi girls. Just a quick note to you.
> *city*, I'm trying not to think about you too much because I don't want to be pressuring you ;). But I am and I can't wait to hear about your baby.
> *bmom*, any morning sickness yet?
> *Tina*, your due date is getting close too. You might even beat city to it. Crossing all my crossables everything goes nicely.
> *hopeful*, babe, how are you doing? Keeping busy I see. I can't imagine myself working in the garden for so long (or at all ;)).
> *Lolo*, I'm sorry you're spotting. Yes, low progesterone can be the cause of spotting but it could be anything. It could be just a off cycle or maybe you're even pregnant. Good luck.
> *artsie*, *sadie*, *TTC*, *Ashley*, thinking about you and your little ones too.
> And of course, FX'ed for the rest of my TTC buddies, *Coco*, *ebelle* and *jensengirl*.
> AFM, on 7 DPO. Nothing much going on. Sore bbs and some twinges. The usual. We'll see. One more chance before going back to the DR after this cycle.

Nope--just 5 weeks tomorrow so feeling pretty "normal"--Remember April 1st would have been my due date so it is NOW going to be your BFP day---LOTS of :dust: your way Katy!!


----------



## LoloShells

artsiekat said:


> Twilliams - How exciting! You and little one with be in my thoughts. We'll look forward to hearing from you once you're all nice and rested up. Well, as much as a new mommy can be, right?
> 
> Katy - I really hope the HSG helps and I hope it's not painful for you, either. Good luck, hun.
> 
> City - I can understand you wanting to be private about that. Not sure how I'd feel about my BIL calling to ask if I've popped the babes out then, then again, he's also a Doctor, so he might! It would have been funny if your hubby told her the vagina comment. :D Oh and I think the 29th is an awesome day!
> 
> Lolo - Sorry about the spotting and crazy PMS. Would your Dr test for low progesterone if you were worried, or would they only do it if you were pregnant? I know my OB never even checked my progesterone until the third pregnancy!
> 
> Bmom - How's the little bean going? You've definitely told hubby now, right? When are you getting your beta's checked?

Well awhile back I had my day 3 blood drawn, and I thought it was supposed to check for all that but I'm not positive. It was too long ago now. I know they checked FSH and that was normal... 
I'm not sure what the doc would do at this point. I think I might be ready to head back. I'm not sure.

Congrats Twilliams, good luck!


----------



## B&LsMom

artsiekat said:


> Twilliams - How exciting! You and little one with be in my thoughts. We'll look forward to hearing from you once you're all nice and rested up. Well, as much as a new mommy can be, right?
> 
> Katy - I really hope the HSG helps and I hope it's not painful for you, either. Good luck, hun.
> 
> City - I can understand you wanting to be private about that. Not sure how I'd feel about my BIL calling to ask if I've popped the babes out then, then again, he's also a Doctor, so he might! It would have been funny if your hubby told her the vagina comment. :D Oh and I think the 29th is an awesome day!
> 
> Lolo - Sorry about the spotting and crazy PMS. Would your Dr test for low progesterone if you were worried, or would they only do it if you were pregnant? I know my OB never even checked my progesterone until the third pregnancy!
> 
> Bmom - How's the little bean going? You've definitely told hubby now, right? When are you getting your beta's checked?

Yes DH knows now. Lied to his parents tonight tho LOL They will know next month--its just too soon to spread to word yet! I went to have my betas done one Monday after work and the computers were down--so hoping to go tomorrow...


----------



## B&LsMom

CITY---HAPPY DUE DATE DAY!!!!!!

Tina W--GOOD LUCK TOMORROW WITH YOUR C-Section Day!!


----------



## LoloShells

Oh wait, isn't it progesterone that they test for after ovulation to confirm you ovulated? Mine was like 40 something... So I guess its not progesterone. Ugh.... I know spotting for days isn't normal but I can't remember what the cause can be.


----------



## Katy78

Yes, *Lolo*. You are tested for progesterone after ovulation, around CD 21. Your levels were great.
Again, good luck *Tina* and *city*!!!


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, I am keeping your due date in mind. But I won't be testing before April 3rd if AF doesn't show. As my LP is 12 days, I'll be 14 DPO on April 3rd. I want my lines to be strong.


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, all. Baby G is quite content at the moment. I'm enjoying having time to get my house in order!


----------



## hopefulbaby

So much exciting stuff is happening with everybody! :)

I have some good news to share, My TSH went from a 28 to a 1.01 !!! (normal range is between .5 and 5.5). My T-4 also went down to 22 (normal range is between 11-22). That means that the Synthroid hormone replacement for hypothyroidism is working! WOOHOO! One step closer to being able to BD again. All I have to wait for now is mid-april surgery.

*tmi warning - don't read below if you dont want tmi!!*

Okay so since we can't BD and I can't go on the pill becasue of what it did to me when I went off it (omg NEVER going through that again).... we've been using condoms. The last thing I want is to end up pregnant when I can't be pregnant because I need to get surgery to remove the first few layers of skin from my cervix (pre-cancerious cells). If I was pregnant within the first tri, they would abort the baby to do the surgery. So..... last night one thing led to another and DH wasn't wearing a condom. Plus we've been TTC for so long that it's easy to forget to wear protection!!! So now I'm panicing a little, worried that I might FINALLY end up pregnant only to have to abort because of surgery. I don't know how I could be soo stupid and forget :( It was late at night and we were tired and not thinking I guess. Given it's been over a year TTC DH doubts I'll end up pregnant but knowing my luck with all of this I might.


----------



## citymouse

Hopeful, surely you could refuse the abortion and they could find another way to proceed. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

city - what they've told me is that in order to proceed if I was in fact pregnant they would have to abort if it was in the frist tri. If I did finally end up pregnant I can say for 100% certain I would go through with the pregnancy instead as long as the pre-cancer cells would not harm the baby. It's been over a year and there is no way in hell I would let that chance slip by! - as long as I don't harm the future baby or myself... I guess the Dr is worried cuz he thinks the pre-cancer cells could turn into cancer and get much worse. It's a tough situation :/ I guess I don't have to worry about it until IF (and that's a very big "if") I even need to cross that bridge.


----------



## citymouse

Meant to say, my little baby is comfy and snug in the womb! No signs of impending birth. Next dr appointment is Monday and then she will be pressing me to induce. Until then I'm feeling very chilled out.

To be honest, I have always wondered if my due date was 4 days ahead.


----------



## LoloShells

City, have they examined your downstairs at all? I remember my downstairs had gone NOWHERE even after water broke. I know some ladies are working their way there for weeks before though. 

So yeah, I'm asking how your vagina is doing, lol. Effaced at all?do you plan to have an epidural?


----------



## citymouse

My vagina is faaaaaabulous. :rofl: I declined internals at 37 & 38 weeks, because I didn't see the point, and then last week my doctor had to rush out the door for jury duty so she didn't have time. Today was my first one, and my cervix is long, high, and closed. Though the nurse doing my blood pressure monitoring said she had the same thing and she delivered her baby the next morning.

So who knows? I'm just not quite counting my chickens yet.


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> *bmom*, I am keeping your due date in mind. But I won't be testing before April 3rd if AF doesn't show. As my LP is 12 days, I'll be 14 DPO on April 3rd. I want my lines to be strong.

My 10DPO was pretty strong--can I make you cave @ 13DPO WHEN the witch is a no show??


----------



## LoloShells

You planning on an epidural city? 

I wonder how Twilliams is doing?!


----------



## Katy78

blakesmom said:


> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> *bmom*, I am keeping your due date in mind. But I won't be testing before April 3rd if AF doesn't show. As my LP is 12 days, I'll be 14 DPO on April 3rd. I want my lines to be strong.
> 
> My 10DPO was pretty strong--can I make you cave @ 13DPO WHEN the witch is a no show??Click to expand...

Will see. I must admit I've been thinking about it. Only because I don't want to ruin a perfect BFP day with a breast ultrasound I have scheduled for that day. But I'll probably be too afraid to test earlier.
Right now I don't even feel like I'm in my 2WW. I've had some twinges and bbs sorenes but I don't feel any of that right now. No PMS at all. Weird for me, but it's happened before. Well, I am feeling extremely tired and a bit headachey but I've been hearing that from people all around me including my OH. I guess it's just spring tiredness. My OH is definitely not pregnant :haha:.


----------



## citymouse

Good luck, Katy! 

Lolo, I'm not counting it out. I just want to do whatever makes the experience smooth and safe and comfy. But if I can do without it, hey, great. :)


----------



## artsiekat

Tina - thinking of you, hoping everything went smoothly yesterday and babes is doing well!

Katy - Good luck, hun! But maybe we ought to get your hubby a pregnancy test just in case! :D

Hopeful - I would love to see you get your BFP, but hate to think it could cause you/baby harm or you'd have to lose it. That would be a hard decision and I don't envy you if you ever have to make it. But glad to hear your medicine is working for you!

Lolo - I don't think lots of spotting is normal either, but I guess it can happen now and then as long as it's not every cycle? I would definitely get it checked out if you think it needs to be.

City - Glad to hear baby's doing just fine in there. I guess she just wants to bake a little longer. I'd be cranky if people were pushing me for induction only a week after my due date. Both my sister and I were two weeks late and we were perfectly healthy babies and not huge either. But I would also understand just being ready to meet the little one!


----------



## hopefulbaby

*katy* - FX for you :) lots of :dust:

*artsie *- Thanks :) How are you doing?

*bmom* - any symptoms yet?

*city* - are you going to try and wait a bit longer than a week?

*lolo* - did the spotting stop? I see from your ticker you're on CD3 now. Hope this is your month! :dust:

AFM - not much new here! I'm thinking of taking another photography course but we'll see...

It would be nice to have some SUN on the weekends and not rain so I can get more practice. The weather never co-operates here. lol. Of course it's sunny or at least not raining when I'm stuck in the office at work. Go figure!

OH and I lauched my photography site. Right now it's pretty bare (gallery consists of random shots I've been able to take so far lol) but at least I finished the design and programming and all that.... Trying to stay commited to blogging every 2-3 days. I'm due for a blog post today.

In case you girls want to see it - you'll need a browser that supports google web fonts - any updated browser will do! https://www.chantelmcbride.com


----------



## citymouse

Your site is lovely! I use Chrome, so I can see all the fonts. :)

Re: waiting... I think because my blood pressure always seems to be high (except that it always goes down immediately after I start the monitoring), and because I'm on the older side, my doctor isn't going to let me get anywhere near two weeks over. If this baby doesn't decide to appear on her own this weekend, I imagine I'll be looking at April 2 or 3 as a birthday. 

Which is fine by me! I'm still on deadline and not finished with my work. :shock: I swear, that's the reason she's sitting so pretty in there. Just what I need, a baby who works me to the bone! :haha:


----------



## hopefulbaby

*city* - Thanks! It took a lot longer to launch than I wanted since I couldn't work on it full time and had to do it outside of work and life. lol It took two weeks!

Oh, okay. Yeah I can see how waiting could not be the best then :) At least she is co-operating with your deadline schedule! haha. Do you have names picked out yet?


----------



## citymouse

Yes, we've had her name since I was five weeks along. I'm not sharing it widely on BnB, though, because I don't want her to Google herself in ten years and find a million posts about her mother's hooha. :haha: So here she'll just be Baby G.


----------



## hopefulbaby

*city* - *squee*! That is a BEAUTIFUL name!! :)


----------



## LoloShells

Lol City, what if she becomes a famous rapper and calls herself Baby G and all her fans get to learn about your hooha? Lol... I'm just messin


----------



## LoloShells

Hopeful, spotting turned into af as usual. Boo.


----------



## citymouse

Sorry about AF, Lolo. :(

Ah, yes, my child, the famous rapper. Then she can rap about my hooha, I guess. :rofl:


----------



## artsiekat

City - I see, that makes sense, my mom did have us when she was just a kid herself, 19 and 22. 

Your baby's first name was on the top of my girl name list for a long time and was just knocked to number 2 on the list shortly before we found out it was a boy. Funny! I guess we have good taste. ;)

Hopeful - I'm using chrome, too, and your website looks very pretty! Thanks for sharing. That doggie is soooo cute!

Well, today was my 30th b-day! Had a lot of fun. Brought in a 60lb package off the porch to inside and it gave me very mild uterine cramps. I guess I can't keep doing everything I did before after all!

Got some sad news that my Dad's mom passed away today, I was never really close to her, but I can tell it was hard news for my Dad. Unfortunately it's not feasible for us to travel all the way to Texas right now.

On a brighter side, Hubby and I have pretty much decided that baby's name will be Quinten, Quinn for short. We are giving him my maiden name for a middle name since I kept my maiden name(kinda made it a second middle name) as well as took hubby's, so we want to pass it down.


----------



## B&LsMom

hopefulbaby said:


> *katy* - FX for you :) lots of :dust:
> 
> *artsie *- Thanks :) How are you doing?
> 
> *bmom* - any symptoms yet?
> 
> *city* - are you going to try and wait a bit longer than a week?
> 
> *lolo* - did the spotting stop? I see from your ticker you're on CD3 now. Hope this is your month! :dust:
> 
> AFM - not much new here! I'm thinking of taking another photography course but we'll see...
> 
> It would be nice to have some SUN on the weekends and not rain so I can get more practice. The weather never co-operates here. lol. Of course it's sunny or at least not raining when I'm stuck in the office at work. Go figure!
> 
> OH and I lauched my photography site. Right now it's pretty bare (gallery consists of random shots I've been able to take so far lol) but at least I finished the design and programming and all that.... Trying to stay commited to blogging every 2-3 days. I'm due for a blog post today.
> 
> In case you girls want to see it - you'll need a browser that supports google web fonts - any updated browser will do! https://www.chantelmcbride.com

No symptoms to report--tho yesterday I was very bloated--glad that isn't back today. Didn't get my blood results so will call for them tomorrow and see if I need to do follow up draw to make sure levels are doubling like they should. Beautiful Site--and Fonts look great to me!!


----------



## B&LsMom

City Thanks for *FINALLY* Sharing Baby G's name with us---it's a beautiful name!!


----------



## citymouse

Sorry about your grandmother, Artsie. :hugs:

The name is great! :thumbup: Fun to say, too.


----------



## Katy78

*city*, you chose a beautiful name for baby G.
*artsie*, I like the name Quinten, too. And I love how you chose it. I'm glad you had a good birthday. I'm sorry about your grandmother though.
*hopeful*, I was able to check out your site. I think you definitely have talent.
*Lolo*, I'm sorry AF showed up. I hope it's the last time she came in 2012.
AFM, AF day is 2 days away. Started getting pre-menstrual dull pressure/ache yesterday and felt mildly queasy this morning. Not getting my hopes up though, I've bee queasy before and no BFP yet.


----------



## citymouse

Fx'd for you, Katy!


----------



## B&LsMom

TRUCK LOADS OF :dust: Katy!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

How are you ladies?

No baby news yet??

Ky got her first pair of glasses today, they're adorable. Took her to a pediatrician to talk about adhd. 
I treated myself to an at home wax warmer. Not a great idea. I waxed my upper lip and eyebrows. Ripped some skin off. Yup. Lovely. Never happened before! Maybe its due to the new retinol cream I've been using?? Not cute.


----------



## citymouse

Ouch! Your poor skin. :( I had one home-waxing adventure that scared me off of it pretty much forever! 

Kids in glasses are the cutest. :cloud9: Hopefully seeing better will help her focus, if that's what she's having trouble with? :hugs:

No news from me! I'm doing accupuncture this weekend to loosen things up, because my doctor plans to induce Monday evening. I had one treatment last night and the baby went crazy for hours afterward. So I think it's doing something... At least getting things moving around.

Tina must be a mommy now. Can't wait to hear from her!

Katy, good vibes for you... Hope there's great news coming your way!


----------



## LoloShells

Did you remove skin too?? I'm a lil horrified about what its going to look like when it scabs over. 

Ky and I both had our hair chopped off a couple weeks ago. We both got cute A-lines. So her with her new glasses and her a-line (which she gets compliments on wherever we go) are just too much cuteness on one little girl :) love that lil turd.

As far as the adhd goes, except for the socially awkward parts, she has every symptom on the checklist. 

Afm- not sure what's going on with af. Only had two days of actual bleeding. Just went to the bathroom and nothing on the tp, at all. Wth?

Ps. Why the hell am I awake right now?? Better yet, what were you doing up at 3:44 am?!


----------



## sadie

Hey girls,

Artsie, so sorry to hear about your grandmother. And yes, start taking it easy by not trying to do the things you once were able to, without a baby on board! I thyink you chose a beautiful name for baby!

Hopeful, love the website! 

Lolo, slight thought about testing?

City, love the name! Very elegant. Cant wait to hear your news!

Bmom, any word on the numbers? :)

I cant wait to hear from Tina. Hope mom and baby are doing well. 

I have some names on my radar, but nothing chosen yet. getting married next saturday so when DH and I have some quiet time alone, we are going to try to make a decision. He isnt in love with the two names at the top of my list, and since he is from Italy certain names appeal more to him than to me and vice versa,so that is making it more difficult!

Next OB appt for me is on monday and will discuss using the birthing center with my Dr. I am very interested in it.....


----------



## citymouse

Happy wedding, Sadie, in case I'm too distracted this week to say it again!

Lolo, mine was my bikini line... No skin, just a lot of bruising. And then staning there having done one side wondering if dh would notice if i idnt do the other, lol. Weird about the two dys of spotting. Give it a day or two then think about testing, maybe? In the meantime, do you take folic acid?

I was up at 3:45 because I got in the habit of checking for new UK March babies when I wake up to pee. Now I pop on whenever I wake up.


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - Congratulations on the wedding next Saturday! Very exciting, I hope you two have an amazing time. And if you want to share a picture with us, I'd be thrilled! :)

Hubby and I had a very hard time choosing a name, it's not so much that we didn't agree on things, but that there were so few names either of us liked. Way too super picky, I think! 

Lolo - OUCH! I would be cranky if I pulled some skin off. I've never pulled skin off, but once when I was 20 I used hair removal cream on my upper lip and left it on too long and it gave me a bright red mustache for a couple of days. Very embarrassing!

I had to get glasses when I was 8, thought it was pretty awesome at the time, but I don't appreciate being blind as a bat now! Always better to be able to see, though! 

Hope your AF starts making more sense. Definitely test if she doesn't show back up. 

Bmom - Hope the little bean is doing well and snuggling in nicely!

Katy - Sending some :dust: your way! :)


----------



## LoloShells

Ouch city, the bikini line! Yikes. I remember waxing my legs at home at like 17 and ended up with bruised bleeding legs.

Artsie- I'll admit that I've thought about your bleeding and cramping, and wondered. I mean the bleeding came a few days early, and only lasted a couple days. I ve thought about testing being the smart thing to do, but then I also feel silly. Especially considering I just bought a jumbo carton of tampons, and even jumbo-er carton of maxi pads at Costco, lol. 

I've had a boy name picked out for a long time. I have one backup in case I see him and it doesn't match him.
Still have quite a list of girls names. Dh hates most of them so its really only like a list of 3.
Boy: Maxim, with backup being Edward
Girl: Amelia, Chloe, and Colette are the only ones on the list Dh likes.


----------



## B&LsMom

sadie said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Artsie, so sorry to hear about your grandmother. And yes, start taking it easy by not trying to do the things you once were able to, without a baby on board! I thyink you chose a beautiful name for baby!
> 
> Hopeful, love the website!
> 
> Lolo, slight thought about testing?
> 
> City, love the name! Very elegant. Cant wait to hear your news!
> 
> Bmom, any word on the numbers? :)
> 
> I cant wait to hear from Tina. Hope mom and baby are doing well.
> 
> I have some names on my radar, but nothing chosen yet. getting married next saturday so when DH and I have some quiet time alone, we are going to try to make a decision. He isnt in love with the two names at the top of my list, and since he is from Italy certain names appeal more to him than to me and vice versa,so that is making it more difficult!
> 
> Next OB appt for me is on monday and will discuss using the birthing center with my Dr. I am very interested in it.....

Wednesday's hCG was 2900 @ 5 weeks. Had another draw on Friday but wont get those results until Monday. The nurse who called me with the numbers was all in a panic--made me go for an ultrasound STAT and then said I will need to see my Dr. who has been doing my molar follow-up ASAP too. Wish I would have been strong enough to decline the early ultrasound--not much to be seen @ 5 weeks 2 days--Gestational sac was present but we couldn't see a fetal pole or yolk sac yet so now I'm not going to believe I'm ACTUALLY pregnant until there is proof---grrrr why did I go for that ultrasound???


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Ouch city, the bikini line! Yikes. I remember waxing my legs at home at like 17 and ended up with bruised bleeding legs.
> 
> Artsie- I'll admit that I've thought about your bleeding and cramping, and wondered. I mean the bleeding came a few days early, and only lasted a couple days. I ve thought about testing being the smart thing to do, but then I also feel silly. Especially considering I just bought a jumbo carton of tampons, and even jumbo-er carton of maxi pads at Costco, lol.
> 
> I've had a boy name picked out for a long time. I have one backup in case I see him and it doesn't match him.
> Still have quite a list of girls names. Dh hates most of them so its really only like a list of 3.
> Boy: Maxim, with backup being Edward
> Girl: Amelia, Chloe, and Colette are the only ones on the list Dh likes.


I had 1 day of pink discharge that turned to brown the next day and then after that it was gone, I probably would have thought AF if I hadn't tested early. I got my BFP @ 10 DPO and the pink was @ 13DPO-tested again 2 days later and got the strongest test line yet so I'm assuming it was late implant spotting for me...


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Bmom! That is soooo early for an ultrasound, do everything you can not to stress about it... easier said than done, of course. 

Lolo, I adore French names. I would have loved to have named baby something like Margaret M___ (lol, haven't thought it through b/c DH hates Margaret) and called her Mimi. 

Wait to test until you feel ready, but do make sure you're taking vitamins with folic acid... it can't hurt, it can only help!


----------



## B&LsMom

City I like the name Margaret too!! I would probably do Margaret Michelle (Michelle is my middle name) I was thinking Maggie for short. I had a great Aunt Margaret so don't think I will use that name, but I think its cute since it is old fashion. Mimi is a really cute nick name for Margaret!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Hi all, sorry it's been so long, I was using my phone so much texting that I had to keep slyly charging my phone, chargers not allowed unless electrically tested and that takes weeks.

Little baby Daniel James was born at 9.28am on 28th March weighing 5lb 11oz with apgar scores of 9 at 1 min, 5 min and 10 min. He cried as soon as he was out.

We had a few problems establishing breast feeding, but he is now solely on breast feeds.

Here are a few pics for you

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/9e99be0a.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/f81e9e72.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/0a1f6dea.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/b30445ef.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/38652963.jpg

He is keeping me awake at night, but angelic in the day, he seems to have day and night muddled atm. We came home on Friday so not too long in hospital. I am a bit sore but recovering well.


----------



## citymouse

Congratulations, Tina! What a gorgeous boy! Hurray for establishing your BFing so well. :) And his size seems good, too--better than they expected, right?

And don't worry about day and night, those concepts don't exist to babies! He's just going to figure it out as he grows. 

Enjoy your time!

(Edit: I'm still preg, LOL.)


----------



## B&LsMom

Tina he is perfect in every way it seems----Congrats!!!!


----------



## artsiekat

Tina - He is absolutely precious and perfect. I am so happy for you, it sounds like everything went really well and I'm glad to hear the breastfeeding has caught on nicely! I hope you recover quickly and are able to get some rest!

Lolo - I remember buying the moon cup right after my last miscarriage, but I ended up buying the after birth size just in case. Totally forgot about it until I was looking for a pad for some excessive discharge the other day! If you do get your BFP soon, you'll probably still end up using some of the pads at some point, that discharge can get irritating! 

Bmom - That's a great number! Look forward to seeing it double. That ultrasound was super early, no way they were going to see much, so don't even stress out. I'm sure the bean will be perfect and you'll just get to see more of the peanut than you otherwise would have. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Twilliams, Omg he looks just like you!! How sweet, congratulations mama. Thank you for taking the time to share with us, I'm sure life is a little crazy atm!

Afm still just have some annoying spotting. I have a lot of yard work to do tomorrow, so if anything will make me bleed, its that. We'll see. Normally I would be on cd 2-3 right now.


----------



## sadie

Tina!! He is absolutely beautiful and the photos are delicious! brought tears to my eyes. You must be so ecstatic! I am glad everything is going smoothly! 
I agree with Lolo. He does look like you!!!

Daniel is a beautiful name and it sounds so beautiful wth your accent, rather than the american one! (i go thru this constantly... I like the way a name is pronounced in one country, but when I put the accent on it from the other country, I dislike it, which is making it wven more difficult)


----------



## Katy78

OMG *Tina*, your son is so adorable... And I like his name - *Daniel*. I'm so happy for you. Enjoy motherhood. Your little man is a miracle baby and he's destined for great things I'm sure.

AFM, sorry to disappoint you but there'll be no baby for me in 2012. AF never gave me a chance to test, she showed herself on time. My new EDD is January 6th. I still have a chance for a dragon baby. If I don't get a BFP this cycle, it's back to the dr's for me.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: I'm sorry, Katy. I hope you don't get a chance to go to the doctor!


----------



## artsiekat

Katy :hugs: So sorry, hun. Hope you don't need that Dr.


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> OMG *Tina*, your son is so adorable... And I like his name - *Daniel*. I'm so happy for you. Enjoy motherhood. Your little man is a miracle baby and he's destined for great things I'm sure.
> 
> AFM, sorry to disappoint you but there'll be no baby for me in 2012. AF never gave me a chance to test, she showed herself on time. My new EDD is January 6th. I still have a chance for a dragon baby. If I don't get a BFP this cycle, it's back to the dr's for me.

I know that babies sometimes comes early and January 6th is pretty close to still being in 2012-----sooooo It still could be a 2012 baby :winkwink:


----------



## LoloShells

City..... Any news??


----------



## sadie

So as you girls were talking about self waxing, i kept meaning to comment that I normally use the poetic wax from Bliss Spa. It is amazing, no linen needed, works great, easy to use once you get the hang of it.
Ayway, yesterday, i decided to nair my upper lip, which I have done in the past. Well, this time it left me with a red sunburned looking moustache! Better go away in 3 days bc I will bein florida on Thursday!!!! Grrr. dumb girl! Maybe hormones caused the sensitivity.


----------



## LoloShells

I learned the hard way that if you are using any wrinkle or acne cream/meds don't wax, epilate or exfoliate!


----------



## citymouse

Not yet. Waiting to see my doctor! Not sure if she'll keep me in or make me come bright and early in the morning...

How about you, did your spotting go one way or another? Or did we already figure that out and my prego brain is failing me?


----------



## LoloShells

Let us know! 

Still have annoying faint pink spotting. And a migraine to boot :/


----------



## B&LsMom

Thinking of you City and Mouselet!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, guys... All hooked up... Not sure how long this will take. But there's no going back now!


----------



## LoloShells

They're keeping you then??


----------



## B&LsMom

citymouse said:


> Thanks, guys... All hooked up... Not sure how long this will take. But there's no going back now!

I think you have been to the point of "no going back" for about--oh 37ish weeks now LOL You will do great--soooooo excited for you!!!!


----------



## artsiekat

So excited for you citymouse! Hope your little girl is quick! :D


----------



## LoloShells

Can't wait to see her!!


----------



## B&LsMom

So this FINALLY came all the way from the UK via Royal Mail today---a bit late and silly at this point but I did it anyways!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0155.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LoloShells

Yay :)


----------



## TTC190810

Thinking of you city!! Hope everything goes fantastic and your little princess arrives very soon xxx


----------



## twilliamssbt

So sorry about AF Katy, I have everything crossed for you x

Good luck city, it will be worth it all when you have her in your arms x


----------



## sadie

Cant wait to hear your good news, City!

Bmom, the digital is fun no matter when!


----------



## artsiekat

Bmom - never hurts to see those words on a digi anyway! :D Have you got your net beta results in yet?


----------



## citymouse

Hi, all! Baby G was born at 9:30 am after the world's most successful induction. She is adorable and all she wants to do is eat! Little piggy! :cloud9:


----------



## LoloShells

Aww yay! Congrats mommy! I wanna see herrrrr!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Congratulations citymouse, look forward to pictures x


----------



## artsiekat

Citymouse - Great news! She sounds like a dream! Congrats, hun! :D:D


----------



## sadie

Great news, City! Cant wait to see the little peanut! (we will, won't we?)


----------



## B&LsMom

artsiekat said:


> Bmom - never hurts to see those words on a digi anyway! :D Have you got your net beta results in yet?

I think the nurse is holding my results hostage until I schedule for a follow up appointment with my Dr.--they want to see me this week so I will call tomorrow and see what I can work out--the only detail she left on my voicemail was that it's rising.


----------



## B&LsMom

YAY City!!! Glad the induction went well and baby girl is eating lots!!! Congrats!!


----------



## artsiekat

blakesmom said:


> artsiekat said:
> 
> 
> Bmom - never hurts to see those words on a digi anyway! :D Have you got your net beta results in yet?
> 
> I think the nurse is holding my results hostage until I schedule for a follow up appointment with my Dr.--they want to see me this week so I will call tomorrow and see what I can work out--the only detail she left on my voicemail was that it's rising.Click to expand...

Rising is good news, I doubt she'd say that if there were anything to worry about. They're being super careful with you, probably a good thing, but I can imagine it would get irritating quickly!


----------



## Katy78

_Congrats *city*!!!_ 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
And thank you Baby G for not exhausting your mommy too much :winkwink:. Even though you made her wait.

*bmom*, everything is fine. The nurse would have said something besides it's rising if there was a problem.

AFM, I had my ultrasound yesterday. The DR found a microcyst in my right boob but it's benign and not at all dangerous. I also have fibroadenoma in both bbs which basically means that I have fibrous glandular structure. So I got a clean bill of health even though I have to have a check-up a year from now.


----------



## LoloShells

No word in here for 2 days? Sheesh!

Got a new puppy last night. Needless to say, I didn't get much sleep. We crate train, and he was not happy about it. He's so tiny, and so cute. He's an 8 week old min pin. 

Here's hoping we get to see baby G soon!


----------



## sadie

Share a pic, Lolo! Mini pinscher? Name?

My dog is with my parents atm, but I will see her again on sunday. :)


----------



## Katy78

Hey girls. 

Another Friday :happydance: ! And we have Monday off since it's Easter. Perfect. It's also probably the last weekend my OH and I have wholly to ourselves for sure in the next 6 months. He got a job. It's only an apprenticeship as a medical technician. It's only short term, but it'll give him something to do and he will earn some money, too. He'll be working most weekends I'm sure.

*sadie*'s getting married tomorrow :). Are you nervous, *sadie*? I hope you have a great wedding. I hope we get to see some photos here.

Have a wonderful weekend girls. I'm going to my parents' as it's my father's birthday today. I'll also see my niece for the first time :).


----------



## sadie

Ho Katy! Thanks for remembering. not nervous at all, just stuff to do last minute. We bought bucket hats as favors and had made an iron on patch with our initials and a picture. So the patches arrive tonight and we have to iron them before going to bed. If they come out the way I envisioned, they'll be really cute. I will post a pic of those and of the weding, for sure!

Have an amazing time oth the new baby! I hope momma is doing well! 

Also happy birthday to dad! i love aries!


----------



## B&LsMom

Sadie---Can't wait to see wedding/favor pics--I loved my wedding day even though I knew a few things didn't go as planned my guests didn't notice anything went wrong and to this day people still compliment us on having a great wedding (almost 7 years later!)


----------



## LoloShells

he's adorable, and a huge crybaby. You can see how small he is in comparison to my hand! Delilah loves him, and she's so good and gentle with him, its sweet.
 



Attached Files:







BG.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5









BG2.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6









buddies.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## citymouse

What a sweetie!


----------



## B&LsMom

loloshells said:


> he's adorable, and a huge crybaby. You can see how small he is in comparison to my hand! Delilah loves him, and she's so good and gentle with him, its sweet.

cuteness!!!


----------



## sadie

Adorable!

Its official. I have a DH. All went smoothly, very relaxed, friends and family had an enjoyably long weekend. Pics to follow by the weekend!


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats Sadie!


----------



## B&LsMom

Yay sadie!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, Sadie!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats, *sadie* :).


----------



## twilliamssbt

My little boy is back in hospital on paediatrics ward, he was admitted early hours of Easter Sunday for suspected meningitis. The rash was awful and scary how quick it got worse, he went off feeds, then was crying most of the day but by night time could not be woken up. He had to have a lumbar puncture to get CSF and blood cultures taken, should get results in the morning. His jaundice also came back and he did not have the energy to stay latched, had to express for him. I am staying on ward with him 24 hrs and his dad can stay too although last night he had to go home to see to the dogs.


----------



## citymouse

Tina, I'm so sorry. How Scary. Sending best wishes for your baby's health. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Oh poor baby boy, hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## artsiekat

Tina - I'm so sorry to hear about your little boy, I hope he recovers quickly and my thoughts are with him. :hugs: Hope to hear good news soon.

Sadie - Congrats on the wedding! Can't wait to see pictures, I bet you looked radiant!

Katy - Congrats to OH for the new job, but sorry you won't have weekends together, but it's not forever, so that's good!

Lolo - That little guy is too cute, hubby doesn't appreciate you posting such adorable pictures of tiny puppies because it makes me want one. 

Bmom - Any news on your levels yet? Though I guess no news is good news, as they say. :)

Citymouse - How's life with the little girlie going? Hope you both are doing well!


----------



## Katy78

*Tina*, my thoughts are with your family.


----------



## ebelle

First off, congrats citymouse on the girlie :), congrats sadie on the wedding! and *big mega hugs* Tina... Hope your little one will be fine soon.

I've been silently stalking this page, but haven't updated much on myself as there is really nothing to update... that is until today.... Our first IUI try was a BFN, I think mainly due to my weak uterine lining. We did IUI again in March, HCG ovidrel trigger on 27 March, back to back IUIs on 28th and 29th March.

This TWW has been insane and I started peeing on a stick from 4 DPO as I needed to test out the trigger. Everything has been negative since 7 DPO... that is until today.

Its 12/13 DPO today and I ran out of HPTs yesterday, so I started peeing on OPKs. The control line was very light yesterday, but turned instantly positive today. Got my partner to run out and buy an HPT. It came up negative, but a very very very faint line turned up now when I went back to look at it.

This thing is driving me nuts as I have an ear infection and I'm seeing a specialist later this afternoon. If i am pregnant, I want to tell him so he won't give me anything that will affect the pregnancy.

Either way, I'm very very excited, yet very very scared. Could this be the one? After 1 year of trying? I really hope so. I'm going to try and buy a sensitive test kit and test it later before seeing the doctor.

Hope everyone is well and hope I can be back here with you all soon.


----------



## ebelle

I forgot to add - My gums started bleeding when I brushed today.... now I have a bloody taste in my mouth!


----------



## Katy78

OMG *ebelle*, this sounds soooooooooooooo promising. Could you post your test? And get more. All my crossables are crossed in hope that this is it for you.
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ebelle

Wellllll we got an ultra sensitive test and tested in the evening at around 9 pm after I had held my pee for ages. My pee was definitely yellow, but the test was negative :(

Soooo anyway, here's an attachment of the test we took earlier in the day. Don't know if anyone can see anything... might really just be our imaginations :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7512s.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 11









Captures.JPG
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, I definitely see something. It's on the opposite side (from the middle) to the left of the control line. This is your original test?


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle, I definitely and most clearly see a line. How long after you took it did it show up? Can you post the negative you got tonight? False positives are soooo rare, so I'm still holding out for you, especially with the dark OPK.

Good luck, hun! Definitely keep testing!


----------



## B&LsMom

artsiekat said:


> Tina - I'm so sorry to hear about your little boy, I hope he recovers quickly and my thoughts are with him. :hugs: Hope to hear good news soon.
> 
> Sadie - Congrats on the wedding! Can't wait to see pictures, I bet you looked radiant!
> 
> Katy - Congrats to OH for the new job, but sorry you won't have weekends together, but it's not forever, so that's good!
> 
> Lolo - That little guy is too cute, hubby doesn't appreciate you posting such adorable pictures of tiny puppies because it makes me want one.
> 
> Bmom - Any news on your levels yet? Though I guess no news is good news, as they say. :)
> 
> Citymouse - How's life with the little girlie going? Hope you both are doing well!

No mean nurse still wouldn't give me the actual number LOL. Dr. wanted me in this week for another scan but they didn't have a Friday available so scan is scheduled for the 20th and that will tell more than the levels anyways I suppose!!


----------



## LoloShells

Any news ebelle?


----------



## B&LsMom

Tina--I hope little man is doing much better and you are all home soon (if not all ready)!!

ebelle--I can see the line too---can't wait to see the progression. Thanks so much for the update and I really hope you are back for good!


----------



## ebelle

Disappointingly, doesn't seem to be it. That was the closest I got to a :bfp: so far. Took 2 more tests, 1 in the evening, another with FMU and both negative. AF not here yet, but I thought I saw a bit of spotting last night.

So yeah, guess this 2nd IUI was also a bust.

I'm trying very hard to keep my spirits up and not be disappointed. Its also frustrating because this entire process costs so much money. Anyway, thank you all for the support. I am very blessed to have found all of you.

Bmom - wishing you and the tinny bean all the best for the coming 9 months :) do update on the scan!

lolo, katy, artsiekat, thank u for all your concern. I'm truly appreciative.


----------



## Katy78

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Ebelle! :(

Sorry I've not been around much. Baby G is time consuming and it's been kind of hectic. Finally managed to convince my DH I needed more help... Having several separate breakdowns over the day really drives the point home. 

Thinking of you all... Hoping Tina's okay.


----------



## artsiekat

ebelle :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry, hun. Don't lose hope.

Bmom - A scan on the 20th sounds exciting, you'll definitely see that little bean in there! Sounds like things are going smoothly on your end otherwise. Poo on that nurse, too.

City - Is hubby staying home with you for a couple of week with the baby? He better be!  Glad he's seen you need help though, definitely shouldn't have to do it all on your own.


----------



## LoloShells

Aww city! Wish I could trot on over and cuddle that baby while you take a long shower and a nap! I remember those first few weeks were really hard for me. Try to remember it gets better, and easier!


----------



## sadie

Hey everyone. 
Tina W, we are thinking about you and little daniel. 

Bmom, the scan is just a short time away, but cant the doc return your call? The nurse seems evil.

Katy, where are you in your cycle? I dont see it in your sig. 


City, sorry to hear the beginning weeks can be so stressful. I think i am definitely going to head to m mom's once 'DH' goes back to Italy. I have my ticket to join him in August! Finally. 

Ebelle, I am still holding on to hope for you! fxfxf 

Artsie, how are you feeling?

Lolo hows the pup? Mine is with my parents since thursday. I miss her and will be ba k with her tomorrow!

Any news from hopeful?

Katy,


----------



## LoloShells

Sadie, he's adorable but a bit of a terror. I think we just got really lucky with the first pup, so easy to crate train, potty train... anything train really. This guy might be a challenge! I hate having to pick up the remnants of something I should have had out of reach!


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls.

*Tina*, I hope little Daniel James is doing better. You are in my thoughs.

*sadie*, as you already saw in my journal, I'm in the waiting for O phase. I should be getting a positive OPK any day now. Yesterday was still very negative but that can change in a day for me. Hoping for a positive either today or tomorrow.

How is everybody?


----------



## artsiekat

I'm doing well! Excited to be starting the 3rd tri now. :)

We haven't seen hopeful in a bit now, hope she's doing okay.


----------



## Mrs.Bock

I'm new to this... What does FXed mean?


----------



## citymouse

Mrs.Bock said:


> I'm new to this... What does FXed mean?

Fingers crossed!


----------



## B&LsMom

ebelle said:


> Disappointingly, doesn't seem to be it. That was the closest I got to a :bfp: so far. Took 2 more tests, 1 in the evening, another with FMU and both negative. AF not here yet, but I thought I saw a bit of spotting last night.
> 
> So yeah, guess this 2nd IUI was also a bust.
> 
> I'm trying very hard to keep my spirits up and not be disappointed. Its also frustrating because this entire process costs so much money. Anyway, thank you all for the support. I am very blessed to have found all of you.
> 
> Bmom - wishing you and the tinny bean all the best for the coming 9 months :) do update on the scan!
> 
> lolo, katy, artsiekat, thank u for all your concern. I'm truly appreciative.

 I hope the witch has stayed away!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Hi you guys! it's been a while but I just had to check in on my fave ladies.

The whole cycle 6 m/c d&c fiasco is now safely two cycle ago. Cycle 7 was recovery and Cycle 8 just ended with AF tonight and I am bumming hard you guys. I feel like a freakin' hamster on a wheel. My BFF just told me she's preggo with her bloody third and I so wanted to be a fertile Myrtle after the d&c like the rest of the world and be RL bump buddies with her but NO! This sucks so much. This last week has dragged so slow waiting to find out and I was super sure a BFP was coming which made all the BFNs and the AF that much harsher. :cry: Cycle number 9 starts tomorrow. God knows what I'll do to pass the three long weeks to O. Might throw myself into exercise, see how that goes. One day yoga (for TTC stress) the other day belly blasting pilates to get in shape. If I'm not going to have a nice round pregnant belly this summer then I'm going to have fabulous wash board abs instead. Uff. This sucks you guys.

*Ebelle*, I'm so sorry to hear about the fake out BFP. I thought I could see the beginnings of a line a few days ago two. Wishful thinking on my part. I hope your BFP comes through seeing as AF still isn't here. Keep your chin up until the final whistle.

*City* OMG! Congrats on the birth of your little princess! Where / what page can I see a pic??????????

*Sadie*, :wedding: congrats to you and your DH. Can't believe you and your bump are at 31 weeks now. I remember seeing your first scan pic! Hope you're well.

*Tina* I'm so sorry to hear about your little boy! If he's anything like you he's a fighter and he'll pull through no sweat. Just give his little body time to do what it needs to. We're all thinking of you all and send our best vibes your way.

I know I'm missing people but I've been gone so long in my funk I just can't keep up.

*Katy*, big hug and a kiss. How are you doing?


----------



## Katy78

Good to hear from you, *coco*. I'm sorry AF showed. FX'ed for this cycle.

AFM, OPK was positive today. A day or two later than I expected but a 28-day-long cycle is still great :). I should ovulate on Tuesday and I'm NOT expecting AF on 29 April.


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy--holding out testing until the 30th I presume??


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Coco, so sorry about AF. :(

Sorry also for not posting pics... All I have is my iPad and I need to get to my computer to get pictures up!


----------



## Katy78

blakesmom said:


> Katy--holding out testing until the 30th I presume??

How did you know? :winkwink: I'll hold out as long as I can. I'll be at home from 27 April till 7 May (if all goes well) due to holidays and a couple of extra days off. Can't wait, for both reasons.


----------



## Katy78

How are you doing *city*? Were you able to have some rest?


----------



## Coconuts

City, you've got your hands fun with your little mouselet. We've waited 9 months, we can wait a while longer :winkwink: But not too long!!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Katy78 said:


> How are you doing *city*? Were you able to have some rest?

I have been getting a decent amount... It still gets so frustrating at the end of the day when there's some magical order of things that will calm her and we cant figure it out! Or we get her all settled and then she needs a diaper change (which wakes her up and makes her angry).


----------



## twilliamssbt

Little man is doing great, luckily it was a virus and an Erythema toxicum rash and not meningitis. We got out of hospital last week but he is still not back up to his birth weight. Midwife is coming to weigh him again tomorrow on the same scales as Saturdays weighing. It was a fight with the nurses in hospital to stop them from keep bottle feeding and force bottles down him before he woke and started rooting for the breast. Have been really working on keeping him breast feeding. They seemed to like being able to measure how much food he took at each feed. I have great support from the breast feeding team at the hospital though and they have kept my determination going

Thank you all for your concern, it's meant alot xxx

Daniel is a wonderful baby, he is mostly content and easy to care for, we just get the odd bad night, but are starting to recognise what is triggering them

City keep your chin up, you will learn what you need to do and which order, don't forget to walk away if you need to and come back to her once your composed, it's really helped me when he won't settle. When are you changing the nappies, I tend not to wake Daniel just for a nappy change, if I need to wake him for food, I will use his nappy to help wake him, if he is awake, I feed then leave 10 mins or so and change then. I only chane between feeds if he is crying as I really don't want to wake him unless needing food.


----------



## sadie

Tina, so happy to hear that Daniel is well and that mom and baby are in sync! Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Katy78

*Tina*, that is great news :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:!


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - Glad to hear from you, so sorry about the BFN, but you'll get that BFP, no doubt, right? :hugs:

City - Glad you're getting some rest, hope you and baby are doing well today!

Tina - So glad Daniel didn't have meningitis and that he's getting better. I can't believe they are trying to push a bottle on him against your wishes, but kudos for being strong! 

Sadie - how's married life treating you?

How's everyone else doing? So I'm wondering what you ladies would say to this, hubby has a conference in the beginning of August for 5 days, it isn't necessary if he goes and it may help him network for a postdoc position or it may not. 

Would you say a month after baby is born is cutting too short to be gone for 5 days straight or is that totally no big deal at all? I just don't know if I should be saying, no way, I need your help that early or "oh, a month after, no biggie!" because I have no idea how hard this little man will be to take care of. He also has a conference in late Oct. that I wasn't happy hearing about because that's when we were going to try to visit parents, but it's no big deal to change plans, but I think hearing "oh, and possibly this conference, too."

Other than that, I've been busy sewing up some ring slings to carry baby around in, but I've discovered that my dog really enjoys being carried in them, too! He's going to be so jealous when he sees just the baby in them. :D


----------



## sadie

Hi Artsie! Married life is good, tho DH is already back in Italy! Which made me want to respond to your Q about your dh being away for 5 days early on. My DH will be here, we hope, for the birth and then a week afterwards. At that time, he will have to go back to Rome and my mom/sisters will help me. Come July, I will go to stay with my parents for the entire month, maybe more and DH will come back to get us in mid-Aug. nso, perhaps you can have family plan a visit when DH is away.... Just think of the military wives who do this alone, and for much longer periods of time. Yes, we can do it and we will manage it well! Plus it makes us stronger!


----------



## artsiekat

sadie, you are so right! And of course, single moms are all alone, too, and here I am whining about hubby leaving for 5 days!

I think I'll be able to get my mom to come up around that time as she has work in Boston near the mid/end of august, so she'll be in the northeast anyway.

I'm sorry that your hubby will have spend time away from his girls, though.


----------



## sadie

Prfect timing! And imo, it will be nice to be just you, mom and baby. Some sort of maternal bonding thing....

Funny about your dog being carried around in the sling. You should take a pic to share with baby!


----------



## hopefulbaby

How is everyone doing? I'm reading to catch up..... but it's a lot to read since I was away for weeks! Sorry if I don't reply to everyone, I'm out of the loop.

twilliams - congrats on the birth of your son!!! :) Sorry to hear your little man got sick! Glad he is okay :)

blakesmom - how is the pregnancy going so far?

coco - welcome back!

city - congrats on your egg hatch! :)

ebelle - sorry to hear your 2nd IUI didn't go as you hoped.

katy - how are things?

artsie - baby dog sling! lol that sounds too cute. Must post a pic!

sadie - congrats on the wedding!! :)

lolo - how are you?

AFM - I REALLY missed you guys!!!!!! I've been really depressed lately....The news of not being allowed to TTC until after all the surgeries are over has been quite painful.... I needed to take a break. I don't like feeling this way and I hate being upset like this. I had another surgery this morning and I hope it's the last one but honestly I don't know what to think anymore. I feel like I've been strapped into a roller coaster and am unwilling forced to go along with the ride. I have no idea where this is going to take me. Anyway.... I'm feeling a bit less depressed than I was so that's good I guess. I'm relived that the surgery is over but upset that it's setting everything back. I know it's for the best but having to wait to TTC when we've been trying for over a year already is very upsetting. The surgeon told us to wait another 3-6 months and I just can't fathom that right now. I've been googling and finding other opinions online that my cervix should be healed enough in 3 weeks. I guess the surgeon is being over-cautious. I'm going to phone the nurse hotline tomorrow for another opinion. I hope she can give me some information other than "just listen to your Dr". I need another opinion right now. The FS gave me a clomid prescription two months ago and having to wait to take it is driving me nuts. Oh and my endocrinologist confirmed hypothyroidism so I'm taking meds for that too.... She said it might help my cycles be more regular but my cycles are still haywire.

Anyway..... I just want to be able to start clomid already. There's no guarantee that it will even work and I'm putting sooooo much hope into it cuz nothing else has worked so far and I really hope that this is the answer. I've been reading online that some women have to go in for an ultrasound to make sure that the clomid is working but my FS didn't book this for me so I'm concerned.... He mailed me the prescription with instructions to take clomid on day 3-7 of my next cycle and to let them know when I become pregnant. The prescription is for 50mg and I have 20 (that would be 4 cycles worth of "trys" I guess)..... does that sound right to you guys??? Shouldn't they be monitoring to make sure that it's even working? Another question for the nurse hotline tomorrow I guess....

I have soooooo many questions and I feel a little lost and confused and emotional.

I'm pretty sure I'm PMSing right now or the post-op pain meds are doing a number on me.


----------



## artsiekat

Hopeful - I'm so sorry you have to go through all this stress. I really hope you don't have to go through anymore surgeries. 3-6 months is a long time to wait, I would definitely get a second opinion. I hope you can start sooner, I know how hard it is to have to wait and the feeling of helplessness as time passes by. 

I just want you to remember, you're never alone, hun. I'm sure you have a great support group at home and we are also here to listen if you need it. Take care of yourself and I hope you recover quickly and feel great soon. :hugs:

And, of course, we snapped a pic of the dogwearing. :D
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-16 19.52.00.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sadie

Love it! 


Big hug hopeful.


----------



## Katy78

*artsie*, you're not a bad person for wanting your hubby with you at the beginning of your pregnancy. Or at any other time. It's true, some women are single parents, some hardly ever see their partners. But that's not your fault. As long as you appreciate what you have, you're fine. And I'm sure you do :). In any case, I think that a few days of alone time with your baby will be just great.
Awesome ring sling. And the dog fits right in. He'll be so jelous when he has to make room for the baby, hehe.

*hopeful*, I hope you feel better soon. Time will fly, you'll see. You'll be TTC again sooner than you can imagine. Still, I hope second opinion is more favourable. Good luck, babe.

2DPO here, nothing much going on. Waiting for the weekend, then for holidays and my BFP.
My OH started a new job this week and he likes it so far. And, we get up together and he walks with me part of the way to work. He's also home about a half an hour earlier than I am. The only thing I miss are his phone calls during the morning as he can't use the phone. But I'll survive ;).


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopeful--glad another surgery is behind you--one step closer. I see you are already to CD40 this round--I hope AF arrives ASAP so that you can already be done 1 cycle.

AFM scan tomorrow--I'm excited but nervous!! I've been throwing up for the last 2 weeks so fingers crossed its all going to have been for a GREAT reason which I will be able to see tomorrow.


----------



## hopefulbaby

*artsie* - the dog baby sling is too cute!!! haha. And thanks sooooo much for your kind words :)

*katie* - are you planning on doing anything special for your holiday? Will your OH be on holiday too? if so lots of BDing! lol

*bmom* - first scan must be exciting!!!

AFM....
Thanks EVERYONE for your kind words :)

I called the nurse hotline today and found out that yes I should wait at least 3 months. Although sex is okay after 3-4 weeks. The reason is because my cervix wont be healed enough to hold a baby up in there and could result in a miscarriage. However she did say that some women who are in fact pregnant too early on even for a blood test before surgery have had successful pregnancies as well, but some have not. I guess it all just depends. It makes me wonder if other women can have successful pregnancies right after the surgery then why can't I? I guess the Dr is just being cautious and that is her job........ but I can't help but want to start clomid when my next period comes anyway. Is that wrong? :/ What if we say didn't "try to try" and got pregnant without clomid within the 3 months. She didn't say we had to use protection or else. Even the hotline nurse said unprotected sex was fine after 3 weeks. I guess they don't want me doing an IUI or IVF or "waisting" money on clomid if I might not be able to hold a baby right now.

All these what ifs drive me nuts.

I hope I'm not being a bad person for deciding to take the clomid as soon as this cycle is over with anyway. Yes there could be a risk, but there could also be a risk with any pregnancy or even walking down the street or getting on a bus. PLUS if they say "unprotected sex is fine after 3 weeks" and I just so happen to get knocked up within three months from that.....then that's the answer I'm going with. 3 weeks.


----------



## LoloShells

@Coco- sorry the witch has been playing tricks on you. You'll get back there soon. Just remember it didnt take you long to get the there the first time. Ive been waiting for 2 years now. 

@Hopeful- try to stay positive. I say wait the 3 months. What if you ARE one of those unfortunate ladies who needs the extra time?

@Ebelle- I'm sorry to hear the iui hasnt worked. Thats got to be frustrating!

I know I wanted to mention to more of you, but I may have to come back later. I can barely keep my eyes open. This is the extreme fatigue part of my cycle. Ugh.

side note: I have the WORST sour mouth. My mouth is watering like crazy with that puckered feeling in my cheeks. Driving me MAD!


----------



## LoloShells

Eh. Nm, can't sleep.

@city- is your mom around? Or his mom? Every girl needs her mommy when she has her first baby. You'll learn what each cry means. Has anyone told you about Mylicon infant gas drops? She might have painful gas. Very very common.
If you don't already have them, get some layettes to put her in. (The legless sleeping gowns) these make it easier to not wake a baby during diaper changes. Also a wipe warmer. I'd be pissed if you woke me with a cold wet wipe to my ass too :) if she's asleep and you really think she needs changing, don't move her, change her wherever she's laying. The gowns help immensely. The warm wipes will keep from shocking her awake. You may already know all this stuff, just figured I'd share just in case.


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Eh. Nm, can't sleep.
> 
> @city- is your mom around? Or his mom? Every girl needs her mommy when she has her first baby. You'll learn what each cry means. Has anyone told you about Mylicon infant gas drops? She might have painful gas. Very very common.
> If you don't already have them, get some layettes to put her in. (The legless sleeping gowns) these make it easier to not wake a baby during diaper changes. Also a wipe warmer. I'd be pissed if you woke me with a cold wet wipe to my ass too :) if she's asleep and you really think she needs changing, don't move her, change her wherever she's laying. The gowns help immensely. The warm wipes will keep from shocking her awake. You may already know all this stuff, just figured I'd share just in case.

Lolo after reading your post about the sour mouth I immediately had to go vomit last night--thanks a lot LOL

I loved the legless sleeping gowns with Blake--felt slightly bad since it looked like a dress on my boy, but they were great, and I am also a HUGE fan of wipe warmers too!!


----------



## LoloShells

Aww I'm sorry Bmom! Kinda funny though, we talk about some gross stuff in here, and sour mouth made you puke?! Lol. Poor thing!


----------



## Coconuts

*Lolo*, thanks poppet, as horrible as the m/c was is does give me some comfort. I am now just doing my best to stay positive that the next one will end happily. Hope it comes sooner rather than later like us all.

*Hopeful*. I kind of know where you're at with the whole waiting thing. BMom did it too. It seems like forever to be told you have to wait x amount of time before even trying again and the desire to have a baby is so strong it just seems like an impossible amount of time to wait. I actually missed the reason for the surgery (?) but every woman is different and you should do what you are most comfortable with. I know after the d&c they told me to wait one cycle then go again, Wookies docs told her to wait 2 cycles. some say it's for dating purposes others say it's because the odds of a recurrent m/c is increased. What ever you're going in for, as you've found out, the web is full off success and horror stories. My advice is get as informed as possible and the make the choice you're most comfortable with. As much as you don't want to hear it though, do head the doctors warnings, in the long run a BFP ending not so well would put you further away from your take home baby in the end. Not to mention the heart ache that goes with it. I know waiting three months just seems cruel and impossible, like completely putting life on hold, but what ever you decide, we're all 100% behind you :hugs: It's so hard, you're doing great!

*Ebelle*, failed IUI sucks ass, I'm so sorry girl. I miss you. :hugs:

Glad all the babies and bumps are doing well. Especially little Daniel who gave us all a heartattack.

*Artisie*, the last BFN was a blow, I was so hoping to be the fertile Myrtle after the d&c. My last AF was pretty heavy too so I think there was still some healing going on. I put a lot of energy and hope into that cycle. I'm really trying to just ease back into the maybe I will maybe I won't mind set and keep a calm hope alive in my heart. 

:hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Aww I'm sorry Bmom! Kinda funny though, we talk about some gross stuff in here, and sour mouth made you puke?! Lol. Poor thing!

Its been a rough few weeks trying to keep things down LOL The last few days have been a bit better tho. And look what I got to see on Friday!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2781.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sadie

Yay, Bmom!!!! So exciting! xoxo


----------



## hopefulbaby

bmom - awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwe!!! :flower: What a cute little peanut :) hehe. I think I may have O'd on CD37.... We didn't use protection 3x last month when we weren't supposed to because of surgery. The exact day FF thinks I may have O'd..... Only time will tell I guess. At least now I'm not so crazy about testing constantly.

lolo - yeah... good point :/ I just can't see myself waiting that long! This is sooo hard.

coco - yeah, waiting is the worst!! I just keep telling myself that it will all be worth it eventually.

AFM....

I forgot if someone asked what the surgery was for? I'm pretty sure someone did and I forgot to answer. lol. It was to remove pre-cancer cells from my cervix.

I did something stupid lol I'm never good at "taking it easy" as per Dr orders and I broke a stitch or split something (I'm pretty sure they didn't use any stitches on my cervix!). I was getting frustrated with all the weeds in the back yard so i spend the majority of the day and evening pulling out weeds and using a hand held aerator. I didn't even finish half of the back yard let alone the front and side yard...... Totally regretting saying no to the teenager that came by last week who offered to aerate the lawn. We went to Home Depot and found out it was $70 just to rent one for four hours. At least I got a good workout. DH was inside watching the hockey game. Lucky him! haha :) It was his day off. He's been waiting on me hand and foot since the surgery. He deserved it.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Coconuts

It was me, I was asking, thanks hopeful. :hugs:

BMOM!! Love it, so cute. Big sigh of relief huh!


----------



## B&LsMom

Just another step closer to believing everything going to be alright--Fingers crossed I will get to have a 12 week scan too!!


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, you're definitely pregnant :cloud9:. Thank you for sharing your baby's first photo with us. I'm glad you're feeling better now. Please keep us posted.

*hopeful*, I hope everything turns out the way you want it. You had your pre-cancerous cells removed and you should be fine now. Getting pregnant is next.

*city*, where are the photos you promised us? :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Katy, I was just dropping in to post one!

Here she is, dozing after eating yesterday:

https://img708.imageshack.us/img708/8762/tumblrm2yeyacphn1rra9qs.jpg


----------



## citymouse

Hopeful, :hugs: about the three month wait. It sucks and I'm sure it's so hard, but if I were you I would try to wait, if possible. Trying too early could give you a complication called an incompetent cervix, which could make your pregnancy a lot more drama-rific. Of course the waiting will suck so I don't blame you for not wanting to endure it. :(

Bmom, YAY for your adorable bean!


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - :hugs:

Hopeful - Is there anyway they can check your cervix again to see how well it's healing? I would hate for you to have any complications due to not waiting, though I know how hard it is.

Bmom - Thank you for sharing your ultrasound! Little peanut looks good and after seeing the heartbeat at 8 weeks, your chances of miscarriage drop significantly. Once the heart is going strong, then baby will most likely grow just fine. I definitely understand your worry, but I hope you start enjoying your pregnancy soon because it looks like this little one is here to stay! Congrats, hun!

City - Your little one is absolutely precious, she has a beautiful face, you must be so proud. I can't believe it's been 3 weeks already! How are you getting along with the new baby in your life?


----------



## twilliamssbt

City she is adorable :)

Blakesmom try to relax, stress is not good for either of you. 

Daniel kept dropping weight till he was back at his lowest weight again, have been back to the hospital twice with him. I keep getting ratty with some of the doctors and nurses because they just seem to want me to shove a bottle of formula down him willy nilly and disregard the breast feeding. Last time we had to go I got in touch with the breast feeding midwife beforehand and she met us there. She managed to come up with a feeding plan incorporating the formula so that my breast feeding will be able to continue and milk increase. They have also lent me a hospital grade breast pump as Daniel cannot seem to empty a breast so does not get he really fatty milk at the very end of a feed, this I now have to express and give him by bottle afterwards and a small formula top up if he is still hungry. The hope is that once he is consistently putting on weight, we gradullay drop the formula as he will be strong enough to feed from the breast fully on his own

I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## sadie

Beautiful photo, City! She looks so relaxed and I love the arm up by her head. Cutie!

Hopeful, you definitely do not want to make matters worse so perhaps following your doctors orders isnt such a bad idea. (and taking it easy in the garden should be on your list, as well!). You shouldnt be doing anything you might very well regret and if you respect your doctor, you should trust him/her. (my teacher-side is coming out here! Sorry!)

Holy crap, Artsie! Almost 29 weeks! Time is flying, huh?

Bmom, taking any meds for the ms? Luckily i didnt have a drop of ms, but many women take meds to help ease the sickness.

So Lolo, when are you testing? I tried to spy on your temps, but youre not temping!

Tina W- im glad you have a program in place for feeding Daniel and that he is doing better. Dont disappear on us for so long next time!

Hi Ebelle! We miss you!

All is ok on my end. Had a dr appt yesterday, all looks good with my kangaroo and I have good control of my weight gain, which makes me happy. Quitting work VERY soon. cant wait.


----------



## B&LsMom

citymouse said:


> Hopeful, :hugs: about the three month wait. It sucks and I'm sure it's so hard, but if I were you I would try to wait, if possible. Trying too early could give you a complication called an incompetent cervix, which could make your pregnancy a lot more drama-rific. Of course the waiting will suck so I don't blame you for not wanting to endure it. :(
> 
> Bmom, YAY for your adorable bean!

Yay for the ADORABLE baby G pic---she is great!!


----------



## B&LsMom

sadie said:


> Beautiful photo, City! She looks so relaxed and I love the arm up by her head. Cutie!
> 
> Hopeful, you definitely do not want to make matters worse so perhaps following your doctors orders isnt such a bad idea. (and taking it easy in the garden should be on your list, as well!). You shouldnt be doing anything you might very well regret and if you respect your doctor, you should trust him/her. (my teacher-side is coming out here! Sorry!)
> 
> Holy crap, Artsie! Almost 29 weeks! Time is flying, huh?
> 
> Bmom, taking any meds for the ms? Luckily i didnt have a drop of ms, but many women take meds to help ease the sickness.
> 
> So Lolo, when are you testing? I tried to spy on your temps, but youre not temping!
> 
> Tina W- im glad you have a program in place for feeding Daniel and that he is doing better. Dont disappear on us for so long next time!
> 
> Hi Ebelle! We miss you!
> 
> All is ok on my end. Had a dr appt yesterday, all looks good with my kangaroo and I have good control of my weight gain, which makes me happy. Quitting work VERY soon. cant wait.

I have a few anti-nausea pills left over from my last pregnancy--I have been hoarding them since we are going on a trip to the Oregon Coast on Friday and figured I might need them for the car ride--might call to request a new Rx before we go!!


----------



## Katy78

*city*, *Baby G* is super adorable. And she looks so peaceful, sleeping with her hand up which is very cute.
I'm sure she will bring much joy into your life.

*Tina*, I hope your Daniel puts on some weight soon.

AFM, D day approaching with light speed. AF is due this Sunday. I'm going with the positive approach and am PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise). I have no specific symptoms and as always - only time will tell.


----------



## Coconuts

*Tina*, the new plan sounds great. I hate that you have to flight for the hospital treatment you and Daniel both need, that's really crap but good for you for taking control of the situation. It looks like you're on the right road now. :hugs:

*City*! So cute. we always knew that little mouselet would be as cute as a button. Congratulations!


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats Bmom! I think the nausea is a great sign

City, such a Beauty she is. Could just kiss that lil nosey all day. 

No testing for me Sadie. Af here today. Honestly I've kind of stopped caring. A part of me wonders, when I know af is about to show, if I could be pregnant. But really I'm to a point where I'm ok if it never happens. The only reason I might pursue a fs at this point, is because of DH. I feel like he should get to have a child of his own.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Lolo. :cry: I'm so sorry she showed up, that sucks. :wine: I'm sorry you're feeling hopeless at the moment. I'm sure it'll happen for you guys, you just took a longer road. You're so wonderful thinking about what this all means for your DH. Lots of good wife points for you :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, all. She is a dear. How can I say this in a way that isn't weird? As much as it sucks that you are having to wait to meet your babies, when you do meet them you will be so glad it took however much time for you to meet that perfect baby. I hope that doesn't sound condescending or weird. 

Lolo, sorry about AF. I'm glad it's not causing you a lot of anguish. It seems like your baby just knows your family needs some extra time. :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, I'm sorry AF showed. I'm not sure if you ever mentioned it but - has your hubby gotten his SA yet? I'm not saying that's the problem. It takes a lot of couples some time to get pregnant and there's nothing wrong with them. It's just good to make sure.

*city*, that doesn't sound at all weird. If it is, I'm weird, too :winkwink:. I'm thinking the same thing. It's taking us a long time to get there but when we do' it will be all worth it. I won't be able to imagine it otherwise.


----------



## hopefulbaby

katy - thanks :)

city - awwwww!!! she is beautiful! :) It turns out the Dr said we can try in 3 weeks (I called back after getting different information from the nurse hotline).... we just can't do IVF or IUI for 3 months..... not sure why there is the discrepancy though. She said I could have an incompetent cervix after the surgery if we waited or not *shrug* back to being confused.

artsie - I wish they could check sooner! The soonest they'll let me in is October for a follow up.... 6 months away! They burned the tissue to remove it so as soon as I'm not having gross smelly yellow discharge (think of a burn, how it goes yellow and puss-like) then I assume it's healed and fine. It's not healed yet, thats for sure. Sooo gross. I've been changing a panty-liner every few hours for the last week, worried ppl can smell me. Ew.

twilliams - My thoughts are with you and Daniel! Is there a medical reason why he can't fully breast feed on his own? What does your midwife say about it?

bmom - nausea is def. a good sign! :)


AFM....

10DPO today. Some spotting... probably AF on her ugly way. I've also had period-like cramps for the last 3 days - not sure if that was from surgery being last week or AF coming soon. The greatest risk is if I get pregnant before my cervix hasn't had time to rebuild itself. If that occurs I may not be able to carry the baby to full term-that is rare. Hence the "may" in "may not" - If that does happen (she said it was rare) they can insert a cervical plug to hold the baby. the amount of time I should wait depends on how much tissue they had to remove, and how many times I've had this surgery. I've only had one so that gives me positive hope I'll be okay. As soon as my discharge is normal again and not yellow I should be fine. So.... that wasn't really an answer to my question. I now wait until my discharge is back to normal.... that might be 3 weeks or 3 months or now she says even longer - everyone is different.... who knows. Very frustrating. She's not my regular Dr, she's a Dr at the hospital who did my procedure.

I'll get some results back from another biospy in about a week so maybe my family Dr can help and give us a more reliable answer. It's hard to say, especially since I can't get another appointment for the Dr to look at my cervix with a microscope for 6 months.

I hate this!!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Hopeful, I had a really good milk supply before Daniel got ill, he was at 5lb 9oz, just 2 oz from his birth weight. When he got ill, he was just too sick to feed directly from the breast and I had to express for every feed. I could not express enough for a full feed so had to be topped up with formula. If he could have suckled, he would have got more than I could express.

After two and half days of expressing, my milk supply took quite a dive, not helped by stress of course.

Once discharged he had been back on the breast about 24 hrs and continued to feed quite well, however when weighed at post natal clinic 2 days later, he had lost weight. We were given 3 days to see if this improved but he lost weight again, he was back down to his lowest weight again.

At this point the registrar in hospital said I had to top up with formula while Daniel was regaining weight to his birth weight, this is because below 5lb 5oz peadiatricians get quite nervous about leaving a baby to feed solely from the breast, especially if still losing weight and Daniel was at 5lb 4oz. I was told the forumla could gradually be phased out once back to birth weight and consistently gaining allowing my supply to catch up gradually to his demand for food.

The breast feeding team slightly altered the way the formula was timed with other feeds but if he was still hungry post breast feed he needed a top up in addition to 2/6 feeds a day being formula.

In addition to supply dropping, the one breast feeding specialist midwife noticed that Daniel was not emptying the breast due to falling asleep, he was not strong enough due to weight loss to completely empty a breast so was not getting the really fatty milk at the end of a feed, she calls this bit the chocalte pudding. I had to express this and give it after the next breast feed by bottle as he will take a bottle half asleep, although I also had to change to medium flow teats too as he took forever with a slow flow and fell asleep then as well.

The regular community midwife came today to weigh him again and he has now reached his birth weight again, in fact he is an oz above it and gained 4.5 oz since Monday. When I speak to breast feeding team again either tomorrow or Monday (they phone me twice a week) they will then plan to phase out the formula gradually. It will take at least a few weeks to do this and be solely on breast milk, but he is gaining in strength every day now so increasing supply will be easier the longer he can feed directly from the breast.

I have been lucky to have such a good breast feeding team supporting me even when the junior docs and nurses seemed to just want to change his feeding to purely formula. Its got me so mad at times, but am so glad I stuck with it.


----------



## sadie

Hi Momma Tina! You must be feeding right now, at about 3:30 AM!


----------



## Coconuts

You sound like you have a fantastic team supporting you and Daniel. You should be proud of yourself for persisting with the boob if for nothing else than to get rid of the constant washing and sterilising of bottle and teats. You're being a fab mum for Daniel. Keep it up :hugs:


----------



## twilliamssbt

sadie said:


> Hi Momma Tina! You must be feeding right now, at about 3:30 AM!

Not long finished feeding and could not go straight to sleep :)

Thanks Coco


----------



## citymouse

Amazing, Tina! Good for you for sticking with it.


----------



## LoloShells

Katy, Dh did have sa awhile back. It wasn't perfect, but people have conceived with much worse. His numbers are great, they are a little slow though.


----------



## Coconuts

Temping begins tomorrow! 
OPKs begin Tuesday.
Expecting egg Saturday.

Bonk fest begins TONIGHT!!! :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## citymouse

Go, Coco! Bonk like the wind! ;)


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies! Haven't been updating as we found out on Thursday that we weren't getting our university housing anymore, so we spent the weekend finding another place to move to at the end of May! We did and it's actually a bigger place, so I'm actually a bit excited about it. Except that hubby can't bike to work anymore and we only have one car, boo, but we'll work it out.

Katy - Are you testing? Did AF show up and I missed the post?

Hopeful - I'm glad you got some more info and excited for you that you can atleast try after 3 weeks.

Lolo - :hugs:

Coco - Good luck this cycle, got my fingers crossed for you!

Tina - How's the new feeding going? Hope Daniel gets nice and plump on you! :D


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls.

AF showed up on Saturday, so I'm on to the next cycle. Nr. 25... Jeez, where did the time go... I made an appointment with my GYN next week. I'll see how it goes from there.

*hopefu*l, Great news about being able to TTC naturally and not having to wait for 3 months minimum. Get busy as soon as you are able to (I know you will) :winkwink:.

*Coco*, I hope you O early this cycle. Keep practising BD'ing till then.

All TTC-ers, pregnant ladies and mommies, have a great last day in April.


----------



## Coconuts

That's right! May Buns 2012 here we come!!!!
Cycle 25 :saywhat: WOW WOW WOW where did all that time go. Here's hoping that you can sneek a bfp in before your ticker hits 2 years. I hope the GYN has some good suggestions. :hugs:


----------



## artsiekat

Sorry to hear about AF, katy. :hugs: Good luck at the GYN.


----------



## Coconuts

May Buns :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Sorry about AF, Katy.


----------



## jensengirl

Hi girls, remember me?? It has been forever and I have missed you all and obviously missed a lot of what has been going on. I see Blakemoms expecting, congrats! Twilliams is a nursing mama, woohoo! I know it take a lot of work, patience and sacrifice and i want to commend you for doing so! I am a Lactation consultant so let me kow if you have any questions:) I am so sorry af got you Katy, this game is getting evil isnt it:( I tried staying away from websites and all other pregnancy things because I have really let it consume my life, I need to just live my life and let i happen when it is meant to. I did have an early miscarriage last cycle, that was horrible...I cried for weeks. I know some of you have had one as well, what happened the following cycles? I am all out of whack, not sure what to expect as far as ovulation and crap. Well, I didnt read far back in the posts so I am sorry if I missed any other news...please fill me in:) I sincerely have missed all of you, I will try to stick around this time;)


----------



## sadie

Enjoy the bonkfest Coco and Katy, I am sorry that AF showed up.

Hi jensen!! Definitely a good idea to stay off of google. Really makes the mind over-think.

artsie, an improvement in living space is a good thing! Tho DH might have to get himself a commuter car! Now you can get started on making new curtains!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Jensengirl, good to see you back. I was all getting a bit much for me too so I understand the stepping back.
I'm so sorry to hear about your early miscarriage. The same thing happened to me in February :cry: I started to bleed around 5-6 weeks and had a scan. Everything was where it was but was too early to see anything inside the sac. I was told to come back to see if we could see anything a week later. I passed a sac (looked like a burst water balloon) the day before my second scan which revealed an empty uterus. Sigh. I'm grateful that my body did what needed to be done sooner rather than later but at 6-7 weeks it was horrible all the same. They kept me in for a d&c. The tissue was analysed and all was fine so it was put down to 'one of those things.'
My cycle returned after 4 weeks and 4 days post d&c. The bleed was heavier than usual but not very painful. We got the go ahead to try again after that so we did but that was a BFN :sad1: AF was still a little heavier than usual so I guess there might still have been some healing going on in there. Here I am third cycle post miscarriage waiting to O. 
For me things kind of when right back to normal. As horrible as m/c is, it's a natural thing that your body does and the sooner the better. They just weren't our babies and never could have been. Mother nature knows what she's doing and I'm sure your body will get back on the TTC train as soon as possible. I'd count the first day of flow as CD1 and go on as usual. I've heard we can sometimes be more fertile after a loss since the body was all geared up for pregnancy and primed to go again. Wasn't to be that way for me but it's still early days.
The strange thing though is that after all that I took some comfort that we got that far, that everything seems to be working OK and that took a lot of anxiety out the whole TTC process for me. I feel a lot lighter and more resilient than before and that's a really good thing. I don't feel as desperate either. That was not a good place to be.
The 10th of May will be three months since the last scan and d&c and that time has flown by and I've managed to find a lot of positive things in such a crappy experience.
How are you girl. Was it a chemical or were you further along than that? It doesn't make much difference, a loss is a loss :hugs:
We're all very much here if you want to talk about it. :flower:


----------



## hopefulbaby

twilliams - how are things going with Daniel? Any better?

coco - GL! :)

artsie - glad you found a new place!

katy - I hope your GYN has some good news!

jensen - *giant hugs*. I know how you feel..... I was letting it consume me for a while and it only made me feel worse. I understand needing to take a break from it all. So sorry to hear about your loss. We missed you too! We're all here for you :)

AFM....

Nothing new! No sign of AF yet. I had some spotting at 10DPO which I thought was AF but it was bright red and much too light. It went away by 11DPO. I took a HPT this morning (15DPO, CD52) and another BFN! I don't know if I should wait another week and then call the FS or if I should call him this week. Probably better if I wait a week to make sure AF doesn't just show up late. Last cycle AF didn't show up until 36DPO. I want to get some provera to bring on AF and put me out of my misery. I've been on hypothyroid medication for three months now and it doesn't seem to be making my periods any more regular. At least my thyroid levels are where they should be.

I think it's really important for all the ladies trying to conceive not let this consume you. I know I've let it consume me on more than one occasion this past year, and have been really, really upset (and even depressed) by it. Don't forget to live your life and be you.

Somehow I've come to peace with it. Maybe it's not meant to be, maybe the time just isn't here yet.... it's beyond our control at this point and we're doing everything we can. I've waisted soooo much negative energy (and happy energy too!... the ups and downs this year have been insane), planning for a baby that isn't even here. I've left our spare room empty, just waiting to make a nursery and fill it with baby stuff. Well you know what? It's not going to be empty anymore. We're going to turn it into a guest bedroom instead. I'm not giving up hope & I'm not putting my life on hold anymore either - because that's no way to live.


----------



## Coconuts

Looks like you've had a kind of breakthrough hopeful. I couldn't agree more with what you said about it consuming you. I'm trying to take it one day at a time and accept the possibility of AF as well as the possibility of a BFP and not hang all my hopes on THIS cycle. So far so good :D

First OPK today and there's a little bit of a line so it might not be long too long. OR it could just be the same as yesterday and tomorrow and the next day. Nothing to see here. Keep the line moving.


----------



## artsiekat

jensengirl - Hi, it's good to hear from you! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

When I had my ectopic last Feb. I had to do two shots of methotrexate, after the last shot(and bleed) I got my period about 2 weeks later!

The miscarriage had I in Sept, I never got my period. Five weeks out, I got a +hpt. I guess it's true sometimes we're more fertile after a miscarriage. That one I did pass naturally, but I did have a bleed all through my 1st trimester and I can't help but always wonder if it were related to the miscarriage, like I hadn't passed everything? From my dates, I ovulated 2 weeks or less after my miscarriage.

Coco - Thanks for sharing your loss story, I admire how you were able to turn it into such a positive force.

Hopeful - I agree, it does sound like you've reached a sort of breakthrough. I do believe sometimes it helps to start trusting in our bodies and the process and not stressing so much over it!

Sadie - You remember my curtains! I think the new windows are longer, so I was thinking of adding more fabric onto the bottom of the curtains and hiding the seam with a pretty contrasting ribbon, so the ribbon would be at the same height on all the curtains! :D


----------



## twilliamssbt

Hopeful and artsie, feeding is going well spoke to Beeastfeeding midwife on Friday and we are continuing without any change till this Thursday. This gives Daniel chance to put extra weigh on before we change anything. The breast feeding health visitor is visiting me next Thursday and she is getting normal health visitor to contact me so we can continue to monitor Daniels weight more closely than usual

Jensen I have a question I keep forgetting to ask anyone that calls, why does he latch straight away sometimes and other times he works himself up so much trying to latch that he starts screaming. There does not seem to be a pattern, sometimes it's the first latch and other times he has suckled on and off for 20 minutes then comes to rematch and gets in a right tizz with himself. Is there anything that would help him. Today he had 20 minutes feeding came off for winding as usual then just could not get back on, he has been feeding for 30-40 minutes then having 2oz formula top up, today I gave him 3oz because he just could not latch back on.


----------



## citymouse

Tina, G does that sometimes... it's usually when she's tired at the end of a feed. Then she goes nuts, and nothing I do can get her to close her mouth properly on the boob.

Jensengirl, good to see you back! Sorry about your m/c. :hugs: 

Hopeful, good for you for taking your guest room off hold. Here's hoping a baby shows up as soon as you've converted the room. :rofl:


----------



## sadie

My ped mentioned that their muscles arent so strong atm, and it becomes difficult for them.... Curious to know a clear explanation from Jensen tho! Nice to have an expert on board!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Daniel one month old. 


https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/3ae11da7.jpg


----------



## Coconuts

so cuuuute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artsiekat

Tina, he is soooo precious and adorable! What a cutie! Looks so huggable! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - how are the OPKs coming along?

artsie - so when do you move or did you move already?

twilliams - that's fantastic news! I'm glad the feeding is getting better :) Before you know it Daniel will be growing like weed! He is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!

city - LOL yeah knowing our luck we'll finish setting up the guest room only to have to turn it into a nursery soon after! At least it wont feel sad anymore. Right now it's just a sad empty room that was waiting for something to go in it. AND my inlaws are excited to finally book a plane ticket out here to visit! They've been bugging us to set up a guest room for a while. It will be great to see them! Not sure when they're coming yet... DH's step sister is getting married in September (she also lives on the other side of the country) but from the sounds of it DH's Dad & Stepmum want to visit asap. They've only seen pictures of our new house since we bought it last year, and a virtual tour via skype. lol

AFM....

Feeling pretty fantastic today! Saw the Dr this morning to get the results back from the biopsy and........ I'M CANCER FREE!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: The last surgery worked! YES!!!!!! I am super thrilled! I'll still have to get screened every 3 months until they're confidant it wont come back but I'm soooo sososososoooo excited :) He gave us Provera so I can force start my period this cycle since it seems to be no where in sight at CD 53 (HPT was negative this morning again)..... Then once AF finally shows up we can start our first round of clomid!

I hope DH is prepared. lmao. We're going to try every other day to improve the odds like the FS suggested.

FX and lots and lots of :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## Coconuts

Hopeful, what a turn around! That is such great news, so happy things are getting going for you.
OPKs are in full swing. Two days of testing in and we are right where I thought I'd be. Negative OPKs but I'm not impatient, just observing things as objectively as I can.
I've been doing some reflexology on myself the last few days. My achy shoulder has eased up which was an unexpected bonus. I've been working my reproductive points as well as hormones (pituitary, thyroid, adrenals etc) so hoping to give O a boost this month. :shrug:
time is ticking along quite quickly this week so I'm just chilling and keeping up the boom boom to twice week while we wait for the green OPK light :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## sadie

Hopeful, that is awesome news!! i am so happy for you!

Artsie~great idea for the curtain extensions! I still plan on learning how to sew once I get to Italy.

Tina W- Daniel is so beautiful! Thanks for sharing!

Coco~ nice! I love reflexology and I a glad you are feeling it's benefits!

Hey Lolo and Bmom, Katy and Jensen! Hope you're well!


----------



## Katy78

*jensen*, I have thought about you. Good to hear from you, I only wish the news was different. I'm sorry about your m/c. I cannot imagine how it feels. But my thoughts are with you and all my crossables crossed for you to get that BFP again soon and carry the baby to term.

*hopeful*, see, sometimes, when all seems black, there's a light at the end of the tunnel and everything changes in an instant. You are cancer-free, you can continue TTC. All that's still missing is a BFP. I hope it's coming soon. Just hang in there, things are looking good.

*Tina*, Daniel is sooooooooooo adorable. And I'm sure he'll grow up strong and healthy and continue to be your ray of sunshine for the rest of your life.

*Coco*, hang in there, O is just around the corner. 

AFM, AF has left the building. I'd like to say I'm hopeful but I'm not, at the moment at least. I have a GYN appointment in a week and I'll go from there. Sometimes I wish there was something wrong with me, something that could be fixed. I ovulate just fine, my cycles are regular, everything is pretty much normal. My OH's :spermy: are perfect. All there is left is a HSG I suppose, then on to IVF I suppose. Though I'm sure my GYN will want me to try a bit longer, put me on Femara maybe (even though I ovulate on my own). I'll just have to be patient...


----------



## Coconuts

Unexplained infertility - perfect candidate for alternative therapies. Acupuncture / Reflexology kind of stuff. I'm doing A LOT of reading into reflexology at the moment and doing little sessions on myslef. Have you tried it. Especially if you buy a book and do it on yourself at home you've got nothing to loose and it's a lot cheaper than IVF. Worth a shot right?


----------



## Coconuts

Check out these success stories. This woman approached a hospital in the UK to do an actual clinical trial. 13 of 23 patients she has been seeing for fertility issues got pregnant. I think there's something to all of that. Many don't and it's a personal choice. Just thought I'd put it out there. :flow:


----------



## artsiekat

Hopeful - That is amazing news! I'm so glad to hear it, glad you're getting the clear to go bonkfestcrazy, too!

Sadie - I love being able to sew, I find the technical parts of it very relaxing, plus it's neat to be able to make yourself awesome stuff! I definitely recommend it, just splurge a bit and get a nice machine from the get-go. You could find an nice entry level machine for $300-$500. It's a lot for an initial purchase, but so worth it. Unless you have family that have old, but awesome workhorse, machines.

Katy - I really wish there was something someone could help you with, too. I can't imagine how frustrating it is to know that you should have no problems getting pregnant, but it's just not working. I think Coco's idea's are worth a try, too! Good luck, try not to lose hope. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Katy, it must be so frustrating that there's no explanation. I hope the doctor lets you go right to ivf. Coco's ideas are good, too. I did accupuncture to try to induce labor and while it didn't send me into labor, my delivery was super fast and smooth. :hugs: to you, the wait must be so tough--wish your perfect little bun would stop taking his or her time! 

Hopeful, yay for being cancer-free! And omg if I could have kept my inlaws away by not having a guest room I would have burned the furniture years ago! :rofl:


----------



## artsiekat

citymouse said:


> Hopeful, yay for being cancer-free! And omg if I could have kept my inlaws away by not having a guest room I would have burned the furniture years ago! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ashleywalton

So, I know it has been forever since I've posted on here. I've made it passed 1st trimester and am starting to feel better. I'm hoping the yucky symptoms have passed and now I can enjoy my pregnancy. 
Hope you are all doing well. I saw a picture of a little boy and almost cried...I have a feeling this baby is a boy...
Hope to stay caught up with all you ladies more often now! :)


----------



## Coconuts

congrats Ashley!!!! didn't know!!! :flow:


----------



## citymouse

Congratulations, Ashley!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## artsiekat

Congratulations, Ashley! Yay on finishing the 1st tri, it was definitely the scariest part my pregnancy so far!


----------



## sadie

Fab news, ashley! Yes, first tri was the worst for me too! Enjoy!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Hey Ladies---Sorry I have been MIA for the last week--we had a lovely time on our family vacation, I'm sad to have to return to work next week!!

Jensen--so sorry for your loss. My first AF after my loss was very light, but the 2nd was VERY heavy--I guess that was clear out time for my body. My cycles came back shorter, but then gradually went longer to my "normal" each month. Good Luck when you are ready to try again and we hope you stick around a bit more this time :winkwink:

Ashley--Congrats hun. I can't wait to be out of the first tri!! I'm 10 weeks 2 days so getting close!! Next Friday I have my mid-wife appt. hoping to hear a heart beat!


----------



## sadie

Glad you enjoyed your trip! I forgot where you went.... (did u tell us?). And i love the new pic!!


----------



## B&LsMom

We went to the Oregon Coast--wish it would have been some place warmer, but at least it was the "beach." We were celebrating MIL's 50th Birthday and announced our "news" tho everyone was getting VERY suspicious it wasn't really as much of a surprise as confirmation for everyone LOL


----------



## jensengirl

You girls always make me smile, I want to thank you all for your kind words. We are relieved to know at least a pregnancy can happen and we are hopeful it will happen again and soon!
Coco it was a loss at 6 weeks from my lmp but the fetus never grew past size of approx 5 weeks. There were some heavy clots and longer bleed but no d&c needed. My hcg never got above 111. now I am cd29 and the opk is almost positive so maybe I am getting ready to Ov soon? Have some watery cm too, we will see. IDK what my body is doing but we are just DTD a lot in case:)
Hopeful so glad you are cancer free!!! That must have been an amazing feeling!
Artsie I envy your quick ovulation;) That is the little booger in there right now isnt it :) He looks adorable in the scan can only imagine how handsome he is going to be. Pregnancy going well yes? 
Twilliams, try letting him lead the latch and feed at his first sign of hunger like sticking out his tongue. He might be crying because he is hungry and frustrated, feeding more frequently may help? If you cand hand express some milk so he can smell it on the tip of your nipple, they latch a lot more quickly usually...they love the stuff haha. 
Blakesmom I will TRY to stick around more often, as long as hubby doesnt feel neglected ;)
Sadie, I am still on google LOL, how can I stop??????
Katy, hey hun so we are still trying and guess what it is going to happen for us. My prediction is by August, dont know why that month popped up but I am going with it. I missed you and thought about you too:)


----------



## Coconuts

Good blob of EWCM yesterday, a little bit today. Still no +OPK. I hate waiting for O so much. I'm reaching my limit with 'just observing' this cycle.

DH and I are making the most of the weekend :sex: so at the moment at least I don't have the 'have we missed it' worry. Just the will I O every again in the rest of my life frustration. endless OPKs continue tomorrow.
This was today's. The darkest of the bunch but they come and go so I don't trust it. My OPKs are never as dark as the cover so it could be getting there but it's anyones guess.
 



Attached Files:







06:05:12 CD22 OPK.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jensengirl

coconuts i hear you! yesterday and today mine were about the same color as the control so we just keep bd'ing away since who knows if we can catch a possible short surge. I really like the smiley ones but i already spent 200$ on the fertility monitor and each pack is 60$! im at cd28 or so, testing around the same time as you. Lets go BFP! Wish I knew how to post a picture on this ipad...lets see if i can to show you my opk. opinions woukd be great, if i figure it out that is;)


----------



## jensengirl

Can't figure it out arggggh


----------



## ashleywalton

blakesmom-Yay! Getting close. I'm 14 weeks today, still have not heard heartbeat or seen the little baby, but I'm growing fast. I've gained 5 pounds so far. Good luck the rest of the way!

Thank you everyone. I'm so excited to be out of that part and I can somewhat relax now.


----------



## B&LsMom

I have a midwife appointment this Friday--hoping to hear the heartbeat so I can tell my family on Mother's Day!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh goodluck! :)


----------



## LoloShells

Hi ladies, I opened up an Etsy shop :). I've been busy

https://www.etsy.com/shop/GurlyBird?ref=seller_info


----------



## citymouse

Adorable, Lolo! Do you do custom orders? I have fabric but no shoe-making skills.


----------



## Katy78

Back to work :growlmad:. Vacation was great if you don't count AF showing up...
There's no water in our building at work, what's up with that? I hardly slept at all last night so I really need a cup of black tea. And what happens when I want to go to the toilet? And all the rest of the people in this building? Jeez...

*Coco*, I would do nearly anything to get my BFP. But I'm not sure I believe that acupuncture/reflexology would help me. I would try it maybe if it was easily accessible here but I don't know anybody who does it, and in connection with the reproductive system.
Your OPK is getting darker. I know you're feeling frustrated but you'll get there. Maybe today's OPK will be dark enough. And keep in mind that you know you ovulate so even if the test line doesn't get as dark as the control line, go with experience from your previous cycles. I always do.

*Ashley*, good to hear from you again. I'm happy you're feeling better. Now you can really enjoy your pregnancy. You haven't seen the heart beat/ seen the baby yet? How come? First check-ups are around 8 - 10 weeks here.

*bmom*, can't wait to hear the news about your baby's heart beat. 

*jensen*, you're ovulating, yey! :happydance: But no pressure, just keep on BD'ing.
You say you're predicting pregnancies for both of us by August? :). I wouldn't mind waiting if I knew when it would happen. For now I'm hoping on getting pregnant even sooner but August (2012 ofc) would be awesome. I sure hope you're right, for the both of us.

*Lolo*, the shoes you made are amazing. I'm sure your business will be very successful.


----------



## LoloShells

citymouse said:


> Adorable, Lolo! Do you do custom orders? I have fabric but no shoe-making skills.

For you doll, of course! You know where I am! If you wanna send me fabric I'd be happy to make the shoes and do a private listing for you :)


----------



## Coconuts

WOAH Lolo they're all so cute and amazing!!! What a clever girl you are!!!!! Now I just need a cute little baby so I can buy some of your cute little shoes. Hmmmmm.

Jensengirl, are you charting at all, even just recording OPKs. Are you anti ticker this time round? Just asking because I'm going to add you to my cycle buddy list. Kobuta is now at the end of her cycle and Anniepie is 5DPO so I could use an O buddy!!

*Katy*, you can do reflexology on yourself. It's no big mystery, just learn a few techniques of the internet, get your hands on a chart and you're away.
I felt ill last night, all in my stomach like I'd eaten something bad. Crampy and that rising feeling in your throat like I'd eaten a brick or something. I hit some reflex points for the digestive system and it went away! I laid straight down and went out like a light! :thumbup:


----------



## LoloShells

Coco, they make a great gift too! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi Katy! I went at 10 weeks and we couldn't hear on doppler. With both my girls we didn't hear til a couple weeks later, its usually cause my due date is off. The last appt he didn't get to do much cause had to head to hospital for delivery. And he doesn't send me for an ultrasound until after 16 weeks. So, in a couple weeks I'm actually going to my husbands aunt. She will do an ultrasound for us whenever we want but she wants me to wait til 16 weeks so we can try to see gender.


----------



## Coconuts

How's everyone doing? Babies, bumps and of course....
.... the good old TTC crowd.

Well I think I O'd. Waiting on tomorrows temps to go up, but I can be a bit of a slow riser so the tension might continue for a few more days. 

My OPK brand gives me a kind of positive for me but the difference between a normal negative and positive is very slight but they're usually right because my chart goes biphasic and temps go up so for their price I'm sticking with them. It does make me nervous that I'm imagining it and O is still days away. I think it's the long cycle waiting that starts to eat away at my brain cells. I'm assuming today is O day from yesterdays OPK. Todays was a touch lighter so I think I'm on the way down. 
FXD for a rise in temps tomorrow you guys.
Bonkfest is turning into a bonkathon :bodyb::bodyb:

Love x


----------



## jensengirl

:rofl:Coco, I am not sure how to make a ticker but I woukd love to be cycle buddies!!! my cycles are completely wacky...last month was the first time I have ovulated in a looong time and this cycle so far is very very long because of my m/c. I Od on cd28-30 or so, same problem with my opks they were just as dark as the control for at least 2 days so not sure when I Od. temping doesnt work, I am a very light sleeper and up twice to pee every night. I am very gassy though...and I mean VERY so maybe that is the progesterone rising? I have some progesterone and wondering if i should start using it to help my old lining. Yeah bonkfest turned into marathon for us, I am still recovering walking all funny lmao:rofl: when will you test?


----------



## jensengirl

ooops sorry for the floor roller twice! I told you I am horrible with computers;)


----------



## Coconuts

Jensen! If you're not using FF which will generate a ticker for you then you can go to Lilypie.com and generate a TTC ticker from there. My ticker is just counting down to test day now. You just put in the date of CD1 and the length of you cycle. When you finish the steps you get to see your ticker and below there is a list of links to various codes. click on the BBcode for Forum Signature and a link like this will pop up 
https://lt2f.lilypie.com/K6MUp2.png[/mg][/ul] I had to take a couple of letter out so it didn't automatically convert to a ticker!
Copy the code and go to Edit Signature on BnB and paste the code into your signature. You should get an image ticker that moves automatically everyday towards test day.
Make sense.

I'm glad your cycle is now back after the m/c. What were your cycles like before the m/c?
I think I haven't O'd yet. maybe today but it's anyone's guess. Temps were still down there this morning so still waiting. :coffee:


----------



## jensengirl

I did it wahoooo! Thanks so much Coco:) I chose 43 days for the ticker since that is what this current cycle will end up being if not preggo. The cycle before was my m/c and the others were all over the place because i was anovulatory for just about a year since stopping birth control. Technically if i did in fact O the other day it is onky about the second time in over 10 years...kind of crazy huh? I hate the pill for messing me up like this but at least I am getting there!! No O yet? you may have unless bbt is a good option for you to monitor o, temping never works for me. I never sleep through the night. I am using progesterone now on my own, im afraid the mc couldve been from lacking or having an old lining so I am taking precautionary action. You on progesterone?


----------



## LoloShells

Hey city, I put up a custom listing, so its there if you decide to use it dear! <3


----------



## Coconuts

Hey jensen. Well done for getting that ticker up! I feel more 'involved' in your cycle now :hugs:
Well, I still haven't O'd. I temp from my 'hoohaa' since it's the most accurate and from my chart you can see it's pretty stable. Temps we're the lowest yet so egg is still not out. *sigh*
Great news that you O'd finally after so long and that you're back on track after the m/c.
I'm not taking progesterone and I even asked my gyn after the m/c and he looked at me like a mad woman. He's from the school of thought and so am I that no amount of progesterone will prevent a the misscariage of an unhealthy conception, only prolong it. He also thinks, as do I that when you get pregnant, your hormones are on a whole different level to when you're not pregnant so even if you have low prog on normal cycles, your body steps up when there's a noodle on board and THEN in response to a funky sperm egg combo prog drops and miscarriage ensues rather than the other way round, which is prog drops first and a healthy pregnncy is lost. It's chicken and egg. Since early m/c happens before any real tests or analysis has been done no-one really knows the answer.
PLEASE NO-ONE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG :rofl:
I find it easier to believe my body is doing the right thing than is broken and can't be trusted. 
We all have to do and think what helps us get through the day right?!

A glass of wine will help me get through today I think :wine:


----------



## Katy78

_Pasted from my journal:_
Got some news. I went to see my GYN yesterday. I was kind of expecting a HSG and maybe a couple of months of Femara first. Unstead she took into account my endo (and my age) and gave me a referral for IVF. I was preparing for that option but it still took me by surprise with its finality. I'm happy though. But I also know that there's a hard path infront of me. I've never been there but I hear from girls that it's very stressful, both for body and mind. But I'll survive it all if it means I get a baby at the end of it. Our health system offers 6 procedures free of charge but I really hope the first procedure is succesful.

I decided to go with a doctor who has practically no waiting lines, but you have to pay for certain tests (hormone levels, STDs) and medication (progesterone) but the procedure itself is free. 

I have one more chance to get pregnant naturally but I won't be counting on it.
Yesterday's OPK was still negative but the line was a bit stronger.


----------



## sadie

Hi Katy, i think that is great news and you are so fortunate that it is free. I know of so many people that went the IVF route and they all have beautiful, healthy babies! I can't wait until you start! Also, on this site are some great IVF groups! When is your first appt?


----------



## citymouse

Oh my gosh, Katy, how exciting! Must be a bit of a shock to have it happen so suddenly.


----------



## artsiekat

Katy, I am very happy for you! I have a sister-in-law that's done IVF twice, first time gave her a little girl and the second time gave her twin boys. :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

:oneofeach: as scary as it is, I think I'd love it!


----------



## B&LsMom

I think boy/girl twins would be AMAZING!!!


----------



## sadie

My friend has triplets!


----------



## B&LsMom

Holy smokes--then your just out numbered by newborns---God bless her!


----------



## Coconuts

:haha: @ holy smokes! Haven't heard that for a long time.

It's seems I'm having a little trouble getting my darling eggy out this month. I thought things were looking good for a slow rise yesterday and the day before then BOOM. Mother nature smacked me round the kisser to remind me just who is, in fact, in control of all of this.

Sigh. The wait continues.
My BFP was A CD30 O so I'm not loosing hope but 'anovulation' is ringing in my ears a bit.


----------



## Coconuts

Jensengirl, how's it going cycle buddy, are you doing your best not to SS? Or going all out with it?? :haha: :dust:


----------



## citymouse

Coco :hugs: -- try not to obsess at this point. Your body will come around. But I sure do hope it's soon!

Sadie, triplets? OMG. My neighbors had twins and it was like a bomb went off at their house. They disappeared for months, LOL. We had to stop talking to them about babies when I got pregnant, because their advice was all worst-case scenario. When I said I didn't want any family visiting immediately after the birth, they were like, "Get five people." :rofl:


----------



## artsiekat

Triplets, that would be crazy! I think I'll be busy enough with just one!

Coo - Sorry about the frustrating cycle, I hope mother nature starts being a little nicer to you! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - I can sooo relate! My eggies never co-operate with me either. Do you have non-ovulation cycles often?

bmom - how have you been feeling? :)

sadie - omg triplets??! wow. Are they all her first? I don't know what I would do with triplets. LOL I'd probably go from this :wohoo: to this :help:

katy - oh wow!!! that is fantastic news!!! I know what really helps me is any sign of progress.

AFM...

I need to stop this posting every two weeks business. lol Every time I log in I'm totally out of the loop with how everyone is doing! My Dr prescribed provera to bring on AF and today is officially CD1. Finally! These long cycles are nuts. I don't know why I've been soooo irregular and my Drs keep telling me it's normal. I suppose they're right... I hate PCOS. I've never been good with unpredictability. It stresses me out which doesn't help. Anyway... I spent saturday babysitting my friend's two sons (she has a 4yr old and a 14month old). DH has never been around a baby for that long and looked totally lost. It was really cute. lol. My girlfriend and I were joking that it was a crash course for him. It made me want a baby even more! I get to start first round of clomid (50mg) on CD3 so I'm pretty excited for this cycle, but at the same time trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## citymouse

Good luck with this cycle, Hopeful!


----------



## Coconuts

OOhhhh, Hopeful, Clomid! Sounds great :yipee:
My average O is actually around CD24/25 (although I actually thought it was more like 21, wishful thinking I suppose)
I had one really long 50 day cycle Aug 2010 but I wasn't charting but I guess it could have been anov, or reeeeeeeeally delayed O. I guess I'll never know. I've been charting since Feb 2011 and TTC since June 2011 and I've always got a temp shift eventually. My BFP cycle was a day 30 O. The two cycles after the D&C were pretty short at 31 and 32 days. The second of the two I got a positive OPK so I guess I O'd there too although I wasn't temping so I'll never know. I'm not freaking out that it could be anov. It's a posibility though I suppose.

My chart took another nose dive this morning but is looking temptingly like a pre-O dip. Mustn't count my chickens though.


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls.
I'm having problems with BnB. When I try opening a thread from 'Subscriptions', I'm never able to read anything because the page returns to 'Subscriptions' every time. Weird. Now I accessed this thread from 'TTC buddies' and it seems to work.

Anyway, I called the FS's office today and I got a date. 4 June at 2.30 pm. That's three weeks from today. Can't wait. I hope things move forward fast. I wouldn't mind getting pregnant soon :winkwink:. Though I know that many women have to go through several procedures before getting pregnant. I just hope I'm not one of them.

Triplets? Wow. I can't imagine having triplets... Even two at the same time are a handful. My brother and I were a year apart and mom was very busy with us, especially since my dad was away a lot during the day.
I think I'll have two embryos inserted. There are better chances of at least one making it and if there are two, it'll be a double blessing. Though I think one at a time is enough for me. But first things first. I'm not quite there yet.

*hopeful*, congrats on CD1. I hope this cycle is short and that there's a BFP waiting for you at the end of it.

*Coco*, what's your body doing to you??? I hope O really is just around the corner.

Everybody, I hope you have a great week.


----------



## artsiekat

Hopeful - How awesome! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you this cycle, hun!

Katy - So soon, amazing! Can't wait for you to get your BFP!


----------



## hopefulbaby

city - thanks :) how have you been?

coco - sounds like you're in the long cycle club like me! lol My longest cycle was 93 days and my shortest was 17. It's pretty much all over the map.... lately tho my cycles have been averaging around 40-50ish days. Here's to more O's !!!!

katy - that is sooooo exciting!!!!!!!! Please let us know what IVF is like!! our FS is considering it for us if 3 cycles of Clomid doesn't work.

artsie - thanks!!! I'm hoping clomid will finally help me make an eggie! DH was advised we need to BD every other day to hopefully catch that eggie. lol. I'm hoping the "spreading the wealth" method works since OPKs are pretty much useless with my crazy cycles. With that said..... I might try some more OPKs this time though since it's our first time using clomid - maybe it will regulate things? FX!

AFM...

Nothing much new - just crampy AF time. It's suuuuuuuuper light compared to what I'm used to but that's probably just because of the provera. There's no mistake that it's AF though.


----------



## hopefulbaby

katy - i'm not sure about the BnB issues. Sounds frustrating! I changed mine to email me whenever someone updates so I check in more than once every couple of weeks. lol I've never tried getting to this thread via subscriptions.


----------



## Coconuts

Hopeful, I hope not :hissy: This cycles is defo a wonky one though. 6 cycles ago I started trying Agnus Castus and that cycle my O was CD28. My BFP cycle was when I started trying B100s and O was CD30. After the m/c the recovery cycle and the next cycle had O at CD21/22. This one is weird because I'm not taking anything new this cycle so who knows what's up. In 13 cycles I've always Ovulated but I guess the odd anov cycle can happen. :shrug:
Hmmmm cycle *13*. Anyone superstitious???


----------



## citymouse

Katy, wow! Is that the initial consult? What's the timeline like? So exciting! :dance:

Hopeful, I'm good. Something has not been agreeing withG's digestion so I'm on this nutso diet where basically all I can eat is meat and coconut milk. :rofl: There are more options, just no dairy, eggs, fish, nuts, or soy... And soy is in everything so it's been a little challenging.


----------



## Coconuts

Yikes, poor little G. Hope she feels better soon and you figure out what it is so you can go back to more exciting food. :flow:


----------



## sadie

Hi girls,
Katy cant wait to hear more about your doctor's plan! Just to add, my friend and her then DH (divorced now) went through at least 5 MC. Doctors were convinced there was something going on with her body, thatit justcouldnt sustain a baby with her own eggs (poor quality, etc) So they went thr donor route and that is where the triplets came from! 
Anyway, a few years later, divorced, she meets a guy, they get serious and she was convinced she'd never get prego. Sure enough, a natural pregnancy occured and she was convinced she'd miscarry.....but nope! Baby is now 15 months old!

I just think the human body is an amazing thing.


----------



## sadie

Coco, i'd hate to think about it being anov, but every now and then I would have one of those too.... I would actually have a month, far a few between, when my ovary would just not feel as it normally would during O- achey! But hey, you never know! You did have ewcm, didnt you??

Hopeful, good luck with the clomid! I used it, and was successful. Will you do a triggershot as well, along with monitoring of the eggs, to determine how many, etc?


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats on AF and Clomid Hopeful--so excited things are moving forward for you.

AFM--Being feeling a little less nausea this last week. I had a midwife appt on Friday and they couldn't find a HB, but she said it was borderline if we would (11 weeks 2 day) tho I heard Blake and my last pregnancy both @ 10 weeks via a doppler, so trying to relax this week but I'm REALLY anxious for my 12 week scan on Friday!!!

Ebelle---you still out there Chica?? Any updates??


----------



## Coconuts

*BMom*, I've been thinking about Ebelle too lately. Hope she's OK. I'm sure you'll hear your LO at your scan but worrying is only natural I'm sure, do what you can to relax and stay as positive as possible :hugs:

*Sadie*, that comforting to know. Can I ask if your anov cycles were longer than your average cycles or did AF just turn up at her usual time (minus an eggy in between)? AF stats are for the weekend.


----------



## hopefulbaby

city - aww! I hope baby G's digestive system starts co-operating soon!

sadie - wow, I love hearing stories like that. Gives all LTTTC hope! No trigger shot, just 50mg of clomid from days 3-7. I'm a little worried I'm not being monitored enough, like how will the FS know that it's working?? Unless he's really confidant that it will work.... He knew I had surgeries and had to wait until after I healed so he wrote & mailed me the prescription a few months ago for 3 cycles worth of 50mg with a note to please let them know as soon as I become pregnant. So I guess I'm supposed to just try it out for 3 cycles and then call them if it doesn't work?..... If it doesn't work after 1 cycle and I dont get a period in 4 weeks I'll make an appointment with the FS cuz I will most likely need provera so I can start round 2 (which then I will insist to be monitored to make sure it's working). It kinda bugs me that they're not monitoring me to see if the clomid is actually working and inducing O.... When I asked my family Dr about it he said the monitoring was mainly something that they do in the US (my family Dr is certified to work in the US & Canada) which doesn't really make sense to me. Maybe because our healthcare system in Canada is free, you get what you pay for. ALSO.... When I had the last ultrasound he said he saw 4 good sized of follicles - shouldn't that mean that I'm already ovulating?? I'm trying not to worry about it much since stress doesn't help trying to get pregnant. lol. I'll just try to relax about it, try the first round of clomid and if I'm not pregnant in 4 weeks I'll make an appointment with the FS to get provera and ask if they can monitor me for round 2 or if they need to up the dose of clomid.

bmom - let us know how the scan goes on friday! :) Try not to stress too much!

AFM....
first round of clomid begins today! I'm planing on taking it in the evening around 8pm. I hear it can cause drowsiness and maybe make me feel nauseous. I had baby dreams again last night, that we got pregnant on the first round of clomid. I'm pretty excited, I hope it works!


----------



## hopefulbaby

not baby related but I booked my first paid photography gig tonight! wooo! :) I'm super excited!!!!!! It will be my first wedding photoshoot :D


----------



## Coconuts

Great news for the clomid (and dream) Hopeful. I've got everything crossed that it will work wonders. :dust:

AFM, still in no man's land. Temp was up again today but I was drinking last night, slept less than usual and badly too so not reading anything into it. The first temp I took was even higher! .84 :wine:


----------



## sadie

GL with the clomid, Hopeful. I took mine at night, too. Dont worry about not being monitored right away and just go with it. The majority that take it in the USare not monitored. In fact, I wasnt for the first 3 doses, which was given to me by my gyno. Then we decided to se an FS because DH lives in Italy and we wanted to plan everything perfectly, which is why we did the monitoring (and an IUI). So, no one can really say if a spermy from the IUI is what fertilized my egg or just naturalintercourse, but the monitoring allowed us to know when and how many.... Thetrigger shot helped guarantee that the eggs were released. So, monitoring is for more detailed situations, I think.

Coco, my anov cycles were of the same length. Always 28 days, practically withut fail. 

Happy wednesday, everyone.


----------



## Coconuts

Thank you! So this snooze fest could well be over in just a few days. Phew.

New OPKs have been ordered! Woot. Different brands including SMILEYS! I'm going to do a full out 'which brand is best' experiment. 

FXD I actually have a nice fat ovulation next month.


----------



## citymouse

FX'd, Coco!

Sadie, you're getting SO close!


----------



## sadie

4 weeks to go! Time unexpectedly flew by.


----------



## B&LsMom

sadie said:


> 4 weeks to go! Time unexpectedly flew by.

So exciting--you're on the home stretch!!!


----------



## Katy78

Wow, *sadie*. You'll have your daughter in your arms in no time. Yes, time flies...

*Coco*, I don't think this cycle of yours will be anovulatory. I think that your O is just sneaky. It's about to happen. FX'ed.

*city*, yes, this will be the initial consult. But I chose a doctor who has very short waiting lines. If he decides to procede with the IVF, I could be in the procedure before July. If he decides I need a HSG and a few rounds of clomid first, I'll have to wait a bit longer.
I hope G is feeling better. In the meantime, at least you'll be able to lose the extra weight you might have put on in pregnancy :shrug:.

*bmom*, FX'ed for your scan tomorrow.

*hopeful*, I hope clomid works for you. How did your photography gig go?

*ebelle*, *Tina*, *artsie*, *Lolo*, *jensen*, *ashley*, how are you girls?


----------



## twilliamssbt

While Daniel is doing really well and is now 7lb 6oz, am really hitting a brick wall with the feeding.

The breastfeeding midwife that was helping me is now not, its the breastfeeding health visitor and I don't like her, basically she does not listen to me.

I cant manage to drop the top up formula feeds at all, HV wants me to just give 1oz instead of 3oz but he screams the place down till you give him 3, she also said when I give him the 2 full formula feeds he has per day to give him 5oz instead of 4oz, he won't take more than 4oz before falling asleep and sometimes he won't take that.

At the moment I am feeding him 5 feeds a day breast for 30-45 minutes followed by 3oz top up which takes him another 40 minutes to drink then 2 full formula feeds a day of 4oz which also takes him nearly an hour to drink. He has then decided to feed every 2 hrs same amounts day and night so I am feeding for an hour to an hour and a half then he wants feeding 30 mins to an hour later. I am getting no sleep and its killing me to sterilise bottles and make up formula as well as breast feeding.

Due to the lack of help lately from HV I am seriously considering giving up on the breast feeding. I am even back on my stomach tablets (Domperidone) which also have a side effect of increasing breast milk and that does not even seem to help matters. Half of the time he falls asleep at the breast after 5-10 minutes and I have to wait for him to wake again, if he does this its taking even longer to get a feed in him. I can't keep going breast feeding every 2 hrs if I am not getting any time to eat or sleep and if I don't rest my arthritis starts to cripple me.

Hoepful and Katy, good luck to you both with your fertility treatments x


----------



## sadie

Damn, Tina. I am sorry you're having a hard time and wish I could offer some advice. 
Is there any chance to find a new lactation consultant, no matter the cost? The value may be worth it to you in the end. 

I wish I knew how to help. Hve you tried getting in touch with la leche? Here is the link to their forum, but they also have a number you can call. I ink they are only in the US... Not sure, but who cares. I'm sure they would support you.

https://forums.llli.org/ 
this is for their forum.


----------



## twilliamssbt

La leche is just USA Sadie. 

In the UK you don't really get much choice of help with breast feeding unfortunately. I have had a lot mnore help than alot of people get, its just unfortunate that when swapping from midwife to health visitor on the breastfeeding support team I ended up with one that is just not listening.

Apparently I have him latching wrong, but she has not let me attach him how I do to actually see if this is wrong or not, when bf midwife watched in hospital when Daniel was ill, there was no problem with his latch. Her changing how he has to latch seems to have actually caused a latching problem now. I would also like to see her comfort and get to sleep a crying hungry baby without giving him the top ups she wants me to just drop and give 1/3 max of what he is used to if he does not settle, thats just not working and is not going to as I am severely sleep deprived now and am at the point where I will give in to anything just to get a good few hrs sleep between feeds.

Last night hubby and I ended up sleeping in different beds, I had to do feeds up to 2am downstairs as going to bed earlier meant he was not sleeping at all and he nearly took his hand off in a machine at work. I just had to get to bed earlier and it made no difference, it was getting on for 5am before I go to sleep for longer than 15 minutes.

As far as I am aware, there is not anyone I could pay to go see and because of his history am having to be careful about not letting him lose weight while trying to drop the top ups.


----------



## citymouse

Tina, I don't understand... if he's gaining weight, can't you just keep on the way you were? Why is she trying to change everything? Was something wrong, or is she just trying to put her stamp on what you do? 

Could you give him the three ounce top-up and then pump a little after that? If you get even an ounce a couple times a day you could add them together and give him a nice fatty top-up after a feeding. Plus maybe the pumping will help your supply? Are you drinking and eating enough? Have you tried fenugreek?

G is still having digestive issues. I'm spending the weekend on an even more restricted diet and if things don't improve then we have to go see a gastroenterologist. 

It's so yuck to be worried about them and about how they're eating! I totally feel your pain. :hugs: And just a thought, but maybe you could email a US-based lactation help service (I assume there are some who provide free advice) and see what they say?


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and Katy, :thumbup: for the quick waiting lists! Are you hoping they go straight to IVF?


----------



## sadie

https://www.llli.org/help_form


https://www.laleche.org.uk/pages/about/helpform_disaclaimer.htm

Tina, on that link it gives a number for oyu to call in the UK!

Why dont you give it a try? I hear that they are fantastic in my area. Worth a shot.


----------



## B&LsMom

Tina I also think pumping could be beneficial at this point if you aren't already. Even if you straight formula feed (better yet had DH do it so you can rest up!!) for a few days then you could get a good stock of BM while also keeping your supply up. The when you are well rested you could go back to BF and top off with your pumped milk. Blake being a preemie took a LONG time for feeds, and by the end of 9 months having Blake solely on breast milk despite a few days here and there on formula I was ready to BURN my breast pump (even tho I think I had one of the best ones out there!!) It's an exhausting process, but come 6ish months when you start introducing solid foods it does get easier LOL


----------



## Coconuts

Tina, if your supply is an issue I remember reading somewhere that porridge, museli, oats, beans lentils, all that kind of stuff really help boost the supply. You should be eating like you were when you were preggo since making all that stuff takes A LOT of energy. 
Out of interest do you feed on demand or scheduled feeds?


----------



## twilliamssbt

citymouse said:


> Tina, I don't understand... if he's gaining weight, can't you just keep on the way you were? Why is she trying to change everything? Was something wrong, or is she just trying to put her stamp on what you do?
> 
> Could you give him the three ounce top-up and then pump a little after that? If you get even an ounce a couple times a day you could add them together and give him a nice fatty top-up after a feeding. Plus maybe the pumping will help your supply? Are you drinking and eating enough? Have you tried fenugreek?
> 
> G is still having digestive issues. I'm spending the weekend on an even more restricted diet and if things don't improve then we have to go see a gastroenterologist.
> 
> It's so yuck to be worried about them and about how they're eating! I totally feel your pain. :hugs: And just a thought, but maybe you could email a US-based lactation help service (I assume there are some who provide free advice) and see what they say?

I cant carry on with the top ups, its taking an hour to an hour and a half to feed him and hes feeding every 2-3 hrs, its killing me getting bottles ready as well as breast feeding. There is a conraindication for me taking fenugreek, cant remember what atm but its on the leaflet about Domperidone I have been given.

She reckons that him not latching her way means he cannot empty the breast and so is needing top ups because of this. Funny that because before he was ill he was gaining weight perfectly being solely breast fed and latched in the same way he is now. Its causing a real latch issue, even if I try to latch how he has always latched, he is just getting frustrated and screaming because he cannot get anything. I try to feed a little of the top up first and sometimes once the hunger has subsided a little, he will then latch on and have the rest of his top up after his breast feed. This is not always working though. He needs top ups because he was ill and my supply dropped, breast alone meant he was losing weight, he did not have the energy to get milk from my breast and had to have top ups to gain weight, not because he was latching wrong.

I physically do not have time in between feeds to pump and if I do, I am taking his next feed as he is feeding so close together atm.



blakesmom said:


> Tina I also think pumping could be beneficial at this point if you aren't already. Even if you straight formula feed (better yet had DH do it so you can rest up!!) for a few days then you could get a good stock of BM while also keeping your supply up. The when you are well rested you could go back to BF and top off with your pumped milk. Blake being a preemie took a LONG time for feeds, and by the end of 9 months having Blake solely on breast milk despite a few days here and there on formula I was ready to BURN my breast pump (even tho I think I had one of the best ones out there!!) It's an exhausting process, but come 6ish months when you start introducing solid foods it does get easier LOL

I was pumping, I have a rental of a hospital grade pump, however as I said, I physically do not get time to pump with how long it takes to feed and how close together the feeds are now, Originally I was feeding then pumping but that was when he was feeding every 3-4hrs. The only time I get chance is when he has a full formula feed in the evening and by that time I am physically exhausted and sitting at the pump for 30 minutes to get 10ml of pumped breast milk is not high on my things to do. I have tried and tried pumping and no matter how long I pump for I am only getting 10ml, then my boobs are agony, for some reason pumping makes my nipples really painful.

I cant solely pump, the pain in my nipples would be horrendous and I don't get enough from each pump to make it worthwhile then my supply drops again.



Coconuts said:


> Tina, if your supply is an issue I remember reading somewhere that porridge, museli, oats, beans lentils, all that kind of stuff really help boost the supply. You should be eating like you were when you were preggo since making all that stuff takes A LOT of energy.
> Out of interest do you feed on demand or scheduled feeds?

Every time I sit down to eat, Daniel starts crying and needing feeding again, cereal I can eat after cause I quite like it soggy, but once hot food is cold, its horrible. Hubby does rock him while I eat my main meal but its getting more and more difficult to eat just 3 meals a day when I am constantly feeding. I have to be careful what I do eat because of my gastritis and reflux and some things really don't go down.



I don't think it helps that I tasted what it should be like before he got ill, I had too much milk and he didn't have any problem latching till he got ill. It was so easy and he was feeding every 3-4 hrs and gaining weight. The 3 days of solely pumping I did when he was in hospital were horrendous, again, I got about 20 ml each pump then and it was topped up with formula, by the time he was back on the breast I was only getting 10ml. Not to mention how much lansinoh I got through and the pain actually in my nipples when pumping.


----------



## Katy78

*Tina*, I'm sorry you're having problems breastfeeding. But as *city* wrote, don't you think it would be best to continue as you are? Would changing the plan help you get more rest? Consider it then, but if not, stick with what you're doing now.

I'm a bit afraid of breastfeeding. My bbs are very sensitive as it is. I don't like them being touched so I don't let my OH play with them too much :winkwink:. I hope I won't have too many problems breastfeeding. I can't even think of the baby biting me after she/he gets teeth, without shuddering. I plan on breastfeeding anyway. I'm sure I'll be just fine. I'll get used to it, right?

*city*, yes, I'm hoping for the IVF as soon as possible. If the doctor agrees, I could be starting the procedure still in June.


----------



## Coconuts

Tina you poor thing, you must feel like a milk machine :hugs: If it's just not working out and you a big frazzled ball of stress, dare I say it, maybe make him a bottle baby and give up the breast??? (Shock horror.) I think Daniel will benefit more from a calm, rested and relaxed Mum who bottle feeds him, more than a frazzled stressed Mum who does both and nothing else. For some mothers it just doesn't work the way it should. You've tried harder than so many others would have. Yes breast is best but formula isn't so bad either. If you find yourself ready to throw in the towel we're right behind you, you won't be shunned with a chorus of boo hiss. If anyone judges you they should have to walk a mile in your shoes first!
As it seems with all things motherhood, _you_ must do what you feel is best for *you* and Daniel. You're the mummy, no one else.
for what it's worth, I think you're doing such a great job, but we all have limits.
:bodyb:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> *Tina*, I'm sorry you're having problems breastfeeding. But as *city* wrote, don't you think it would be best to continue as you are? Would changing the plan help you get more rest? Consider it then, but if not, stick with what you're doing now.
> 
> I'm a bit afraid of breastfeeding. My bbs are very sensitive as it is. I don't like them being touched so I don't let my OH play with them too much :winkwink:. I hope I won't have too many problems breastfeeding. I can't even think of the baby biting me after she/he gets teeth, without shuddering. I plan on breastfeeding anyway. I'm sure I'll be just fine. I'll get used to it, right?
> 
> *city*, yes, I'm hoping for the IVF as soon as possible. If the doctor agrees, I could be starting the procedure still in June.

If Daniel was still feeding every 3-4 hrs, I may possibly be able to continue as I am, but he is now feeding every 2 -3 hrs and I am getting no sleep at all. 

The top ups were never meant to be long term, they were only meant to be while Daniel gained back the weight he had lost and started to consistently gain weight. The HV actually said he does not need these top ups and thats why he is spitting up. Funny that, cause he does it when fed a full formula feed as well, and according to her he needs those and needs to be taking more.

Changing things is supposed to make things easier for me, I am spending most of the day feeding and being able to solely breast feed will cut his feed time in half, however all it does is cut the time in between feeds by half so I am no better off at all. That is of course on the very rare times where he does not scream for his top up after.

Just having a shower is a mammoth task, it has to be timed straight after a feed, preferably while hubby is giving the top up else he is screaming by the time I have dried my hair. 

Last night he just would not latch for 11 o clock feed, gave him forula instead and he slept till 3.30am. If I had breast fed and topped up he would have been awake again at 1am. I know breast fed babies need feeding more often, but at 7 weeks, they should be going a bit longer through the night, even 3 hrs would do it, at least I would get an hour or 2 sleep in between, but not with the top ups and feeding every 2 hrs.


----------



## citymouse

Tina, that sounds like a nightmare! How awful and stressful for you. I remember the nights of going 2-3 hours between feeds... Wouldn't wish a long-term dose of that on my worst enemy!

The only other thing I can think of (and it's probably not helpful) is what if you pump out a bit before he breastfeeds? Then he'd be getting the fattier milk from the boob without having to do so much work, and you could top him up with the pumped foremilk? Chances aree he could get the milk from the boob after the pump much more effectively than the pump could after he's eaten.

But that's no easy feat with a hungry, crying baby. :hugs: I'm so sorry things are going roughly for you. Are you thinking of going to formula? You should drop by our March Mamas thread in the baby section, you can talk about any kind of feeding and no one will bat an eye. Plus the may be uk ladies there with suggestions for lactation help. It says it's a closed thread but I can get you past the door.;)

Katy, yes, you'll get used to it! It hurts for almost everybody at first, so you won't be thrilled initially, but you won't be alone in that. Then you get used to it and it's so sweet. I love the time I get to spend feeding G.

So excited that this could all be coming so fast for you!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Sadie - thanks for the insight! I am no longer worried about not being monitored right away! lol I just want everything to go as it should you know? Cross all the t's and dot all the i's... :) Only 4 weeks! woohoo! :D

coco - I see from your ticker your new cycle started. FX for an eggie this month!

katy -thanks! I haven't shot the wedding yet, it's not till July but I've had lots of family photo-shoots that have gone fantastic :)

twilliams - oh man! Sorry to hear of all the struggles with breast feeding :( I hope things co-operate for you soon! I wish I had some advice! I think you are doing fantastic, and like coco says - everyone has their limits!

AFM....
CD6, AF went away last night and I noticed eggwhite CM. WHAT? lol It's only CD6??! On day 4 of clomid (tonight when I take it) and I have 1 more to go after that. Let the BD begin! lol


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies, sorry this is short, but we are moving tomorrow and we're scrambling to get everything ready to go.

city - I hope baby g is feeling better!

Tina - Wow, it sounds really stressful for you right now, hun. I just want to echo what Coco said. A happy, less stressed mommy is way better for Daniel than a mommy with no sleep at all and no time to even take care of her own basic needs. I hope things settle down for you soon and you can find a way to make both you and baby happier. We're always here for you when you need to vent about it, too. :hugs:

Hopeful - EWCM is a really good, even if it is early! Have fun BDing! 

Bmom - I wouldn't worry about them not finding the heartbeat yet, it happens. Let us know how your scan goes, I'm excited to see how the little bean is growing!

Hope everyone's cycles are going well, I'll be thinking of you girls. Sadie, you're so close now, you must be so excited! I know I'm already feeling ready for this to be over as I've developed some pretty uncomfortable pelvic pain for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> *Tina*, I'm sorry you're having problems breastfeeding. But as *city* wrote, don't you think it would be best to continue as you are? Would changing the plan help you get more rest? Consider it then, but if not, stick with what you're doing now.
> 
> I'm a bit afraid of breastfeeding. My bbs are very sensitive as it is. I don't like them being touched so I don't let my OH play with them too much :winkwink:. I hope I won't have too many problems breastfeeding. I can't even think of the baby biting me after she/he gets teeth, without shuddering. I plan on breastfeeding anyway. I'm sure I'll be just fine. I'll get used to it, right?
> 
> *city*, yes, I'm hoping for the IVF as soon as possible. If the doctor agrees, I could be starting the procedure still in June.

When Blake was 3 months he "Gummed" me and from then on I pumped to give him breastmilk LOL--Invest in a good pump is my best advice to let DH help with feeds--I was really proud of making it 9 months--continued pumping until 11 months but then just 1x/day. But I know lots of other ladies who go even longer. And if your kind of squimishy about Breast feeding I would recommend staying away from the breast feeding books--they seriously grossed me out!


----------



## B&LsMom

Tina--I used a hospital grade pump while Blake was in the NICU, then had to hand pump for about a week until my pump came in. My insurance covered the cost of mine(rarity in the US--I swear I pay so much for insurance and they help with so little when they do cover things), but this is the pump I have and the cups are SOOOO soft compared to the hospital grade (which were a ridged plastic). Like I said I was ready to burn the thing in the end but I still think its the best out there!! My insurance paid for it as a "Home Medical Supply"... https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/463/freestyle-breastpump


----------



## B&LsMom

AFM--Scan went well today. Measuring almost right on track--12 weeks 2 days today, measuring 12 weeks 1 day. Heart rate of 162. Baby started off sleeping but then ended up rolling around and doing headstands. I'm so glad I can relax a bit more now!! Next scan isn't until July 13th--20 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







CSC_2904.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









CSC_2905.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hopefulbaby

bmom - awwwwwwwwwe :)


----------



## Coconuts

Hopeful, nooooooooo. AF is still AWOL if you just looked at the little thumbnail in my sig, the little red block on today's day is FF's predicted AF. So far, and it's now 1AM, it's a white as white can be so it looks like not only is eggy awol but so is AF. No fair! If AF's late I want a BFP. No chance of that with no stickin' egg! Grump. Off to a wedding in a cream dress tomorrow. I hope fate isn't that cruel!

BMom, so lovely. You must be so happy!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## sadie

Yay, Bmom! Great news! Congrats!

Coco, have fun at the wedding!


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> Hopeful, nooooooooo. AF is still AWOL if you just looked at the little thumbnail in my sig, the little red block on today's day is FF's predicted AF. So far, and it's now 1AM, it's a white as white can be so it looks like not only is eggy awol but so is AF. No fair! If AF's late I want a BFP. No chance of that with no stickin' egg! Grump. Off to a wedding in a cream dress tomorrow. I hope fate isn't that cruel!
> 
> BMom, so lovely. You must be so happy!!!!!!!! Congrats!

Seriously thrilled!! Have a blast @ the wedding and don't forget to post a pic of you both all dressed up!!


----------



## citymouse

Yay, bmom! :dance:


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - oooooooh. In that case hopefully AF shows up soon, but not tomorrow! lol Have fun at the wedding :)


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, serious congrats! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Now that you've seen the heartbeat, I can ask (didn't want to add to your worries before). How is it possible that they didn't see the HB earlier? Did they explain? HB's supposed to be seen sometime between weeks 6 and 8. And as soon as the gestational sack is 22 mm large. If - let's say at 8 weeks (after they've seen the GS) - they can't find the HB, they check you again after a week and if the HB isn't there, it means that the baby is gone :(.


----------



## artsiekat

Bmom - yay! Little peanut looks perfect, so happy for you!

Katy - I thought she meant they couldn't find the heartbeat on a doppler at 10 weeks? That's when my OB first tried with a doppler to find baby's HB.

Though I do remember bmom had some early scans, was there no heartbeat on those?


----------



## citymouse

My OB doesn't even try for the heartbeat on a Doppler before 16 weeks. Possibly her appointment was between ultrasounds do they didn't get a chance to see it?


----------



## twilliamssbt

citymouse said:


> Tina, that sounds like a nightmare! How awful and stressful for you. I remember the nights of going 2-3 hours between feeds... Wouldn't wish a long-term dose of that on my worst enemy!
> 
> The only other thing I can think of (and it's probably not helpful) is what if you pump out a bit before he breastfeeds? Then he'd be getting the fattier milk from the boob without having to do so much work, and you could top him up with the pumped foremilk? Chances aree he could get the milk from the boob after the pump much more effectively than the pump could after he's eaten.
> 
> But that's no easy feat with a hungry, crying baby. :hugs: I'm so sorry things are going roughly for you. Are you thinking of going to formula? You should drop by our March Mamas thread in the baby section, you can talk about any kind of feeding and no one will bat an eye. Plus the may be uk ladies there with suggestions for lactation help. It says it's a closed thread but I can get you past the door.;)

I am going to give the breast feeding team one last shot at sorting this out. I had a call from one of the support workers on Friday but typically she managed to phone while was getting a bit of sleep. I am hoping a support worker will come see me and not talk to me like a first time mum that does not know anything, I got mums brfeastfeeding as a student midwife, I can spot that what she is trying to tell me may apply for others, but if she listened to me she might get to the source of the problem.

I managed to drop pumping by doing breast compressions in the third stage of feeding when he getting at the fattiest of the milk that the bf midwife called tghe chocolate pudding. Basicaslly when he gets to the point of the butterfly flapping type of sucking i compress the breast until he stops wait while he pauses then compress again once he sucks. This was a lot more efficient than pumping before or after. 

If after the next week or two things are worse or no better, I will be considering formula instead, although I am trying to find a way to make combi feeding work if possible but not with top ups and not if he continues for much longer with the regularity of the feeds.

I will reply to your message about March mums, that would be good, will be probably be Monday when I get in touch.



blakesmom said:


> Tina--I used a hospital grade pump while Blake was in the NICU, then had to hand pump for about a week until my pump came in. My insurance covered the cost of mine(rarity in the US--I swear I pay so much for insurance and they help with so little when they do cover things), but this is the pump I have and the cups are SOOOO soft compared to the hospital grade (which were a ridged plastic). Like I said I was ready to burn the thing in the end but I still think its the best out there!! My insurance paid for it as a "Home Medical Supply"... https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/463/freestyle-breastpump

Technically I have enough to buy any breast pump I want as my compensation from the NHS for my accident is sat in my bank account, I am just waiting to see if I can continue with breast feeding before I purchase a pump. I used a medela on the post natal ward and it was more comfortable than the one I am using now and the one that was provided for my use on peadiatrics ward which is this one

https://www.ameda.com/ameda-products/ameda-elite-electric-breast-pump

To be honest, I don't even think I have the proper ameda accessories, as its the NHS, I think they have used a cheaper supply as each person is only issued with one set, you can't therefore use it as a double. If I had known this on peadiatrics, I would have kept the set they gave me then as I would have 2 then. I am also having horrendous problems with the diaphragm, if its the slightest bit damp after sterilising the parts it does not keep the vacuum, it starts flapping about and I have to start again. Am already on my 2nd diaphragm and its made no difference having a new one. The pump itself although very quiet, is extrtemely bulky and I would not be able to take it with us to the caravan as it would just take up too much space. Am tempted by the single Medela swing, if I decide to stick with it.

Congratulations on the scan and getting past 12 weeks too, relax now, andf try to enjoy what you have left before any task becomes a feat in itself x


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> *bmom*, serious congrats! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Now that you've seen the heartbeat, I can ask (didn't want to add to your worries before). How is it possible that they didn't see the HB earlier? Did they explain? HB's supposed to be seen sometime between weeks 6 and 8. And as soon as the gestational sack is 22 mm large. If - let's say at 8 weeks (after they've seen the GS) - they can't find the HB, they check you again after a week and if the HB isn't there, it means that the baby is gone :(.

We saw the HB @ the scan @ 8 weeks, but my midwife couldn't find it via handheld Doppler @ my appointment last week. Since my last loss was @ 10weeks 6 days and my appointment was 11weeks 2 days I was having a hard time thinking something could have happened between the 8 week scan and the 11 week midwife appointment, but 12 week scan cleared that up.


----------



## ashleywalton

So, was trying to get caught up here!! Hope everyone is doing well! 
blakesmom-great picture!

Today we had a private scan with my husbands aunt and we have a healthy BABY GIRL. My due date got pushed forward a few days and I am 16w4d today. This is our 3rd girl and we are extremely excited!


----------



## B&LsMom

Due on Halloween now?!? Best little pumpkin ever you are working on in there!!


----------



## sadie

Congrats Ashley!


----------



## ashleywalton

blakesmom said:


> Due on Halloween now?!? Best little pumpkin ever you are working on in there!!

Yes due on Halloween! :) Who knows when she will arrive cause my first was 2 weeks late and my 2nd was 3 weeks early.


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, sorry about the misunderstanding. Thanks for clearing things up for me :).

*Ashley*, congrats on the Halloween baby girl. :cloud9:


----------



## Coconuts

Aw, congrats Ashley :flow:


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, Ashley!

Tina, yes, come by. I mentioned that I invited you. We have mamas working on combi feeding, mamas getting 2-3 hours between feeds... A little bit of everything!


----------



## hopefulbaby

bmom - congrats!!!!!!! :happydance:

twilliams - gl :)

ashley - congrats on the baby girl! :)

AFM:
not much new! Yesterday was the last day of clomid so we will see! I've had lots of EWCM since being on clomid that I never had this early before. Hopefully a good sign :)


----------



## sadie

Clomid definitely increased discharge! Are you temping /poas now to be certain about when O happens? I dont recall.... How many days are your cycles? We dtd as much as possible from day 10 onward and I didnt agree with the every other day stuff. Sperm analysis proved that theory false for us.
If anything, poas!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> *bmom*, sorry about the misunderstanding. Thanks for clearing things up for me :).
> 
> *Ashley*, congrats on the Halloween baby girl. :cloud9:

Thanks for trying to avoid additional stress--I did have enough of that--wish they wouldn't have even tried with the Doppler--Like City said, her Doc waited until after 16 weeks.


----------



## twilliamssbt

blakesmom said:


> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> *bmom*, sorry about the misunderstanding. Thanks for clearing things up for me :).
> 
> *Ashley*, congrats on the Halloween baby girl. :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks for trying to avoid additional stress--I did have enough of that--wish they wouldn't have even tried with the Doppler--Like City said, her Doc waited until after 16 weeks.Click to expand...

My midwife would not even try till 16 weeks, I practically begged her to try at 10 weeks as I did not get a scan till 12 weeks, but she refused point blank, said it would stress her out as much as me if she could not find it.


----------



## hopefulbaby

sadie - My cycles are all over the place.... anywhere form 17-93 days - thanks to PCOS! I want to start poas soon to catch O! I chart my BBT but I'm not good at taking my temp at the same time every morning, I get up at different times so it's not really that accurate (my sig has my chart if you wanna see). I'm not sure if CD9 (tomorrow) is too soon. But with all the EWCM in the last few days I feel like O might be around the corner so I'm thinking of starting poas tomorrow. Did you get pregnant from clomid?

bmom & twilliams - that would stress me out too! It would do to me what HPT too early would do (and has done!). It's not worth potentially upsetting yourself when it's too early to hear a HB or :bfp:

AFM...
CD9 tomorrow so we're going to be BDing every day until I get a positive OPK. DH made a joke today about feeling a little used. haha. Luckily he doesn't mind the extra attention! Do any of you ladies get PMS (specifically emotional) right before or near O?


----------



## Coconuts

Hopeful, I've got a feeling that clomid can interfere with OPKs, hang on.... OK I'm wrong but there was this on POAS.com

_*22. I'm taking Clomid or Femara to induce ovulation. Will that affect my OPK results?* Generally speaking, neither Clomid nor Femara will affect your OPK results; women who take these drugs can continue to use OPK's. However, there may be an issue if you begin using the OPK's too close to the time you take your meds (normally not a problem because the drugs are taken earlier in the cycle than you would use an OPK.) To be sure, ask your doctor, but you will probably be able to use OPK's during medicated cycles. _

Wookie got a smiley on CD10 on both(?) her clomid cycles then again a few days later. Just Keep BDing and temping and don't stop until you see the rise.
Are you up to the task sailor? :bodyb:


----------



## Coconuts

I forgot, as for me it's CD37 here and no sign of AF what so ever!
Nevernormal tipped me off to the properties in parsley tea being useful to bring on a late period. I made a litre last night and I'm drinking this mornings brew. Going to keep at it for 3 or 4 days and see if we get anywhere. If my body's really not ready then we probably won't get anywhere but I hope it is. It's worth a try.
 



Attached Files:







parsley tea 2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sadie

Hi hopeful, yes this pregnancy is from the clomid (and an IUI, possibly/probably-which I like to think because with IUI they choose the best sperm). 
Just do as coco says.... Dtd and pee on a stick and have fun!

Coco, good luck with the parsley tea. I love the stuff raw. 

Anyone hear from Lo? Havent seen her in a bit. 

Anyone on hear everythink of encapsulating their placenta? I just read up on it. Seems a bit gross, yet very interesting and beneficial. Worth a look.


----------



## LoloShells

Hola ladies, I'm still here :) my sister gave birth to a beautiful baby girl yesterday, yay!

Congrats on the lovely scan bmom!

Afm, af on the way. Chart says tomorrow, and pink on the liner today so she's right on time, as usual.


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - thanks!! I am temping every day and we are BDing every day until we know I've ovulated! I haven't heard of trying that kind of tea before - Let us know if it works - I'll try to remember that one! Have you thought about seeing your Dr for provera if missing AF is unexplained? I have to take it often to bring on AF.

sadie - :) ah okay. Yes, lots of BDing and POAS! lol.

lolo - oh wow, congrats to your sister and having a new niece!!!

AFM...
Not much is new! BDing every day now since O is probably around the corner..... starting POAS today too - I haven't decided on what time to do that yet - probably in the evening around 5-6 once I'm home from work.


----------



## LoloShells

Ps hopeful, I would wait a few days after your last pill before you poas Clomid gave me false positives for a couple days after last pill.


----------



## Coconuts

I have a free morning to go to the Doctors on Thursday but he has always just referred me to the gyno in the past and that means money, time, bookings, waiting, moving lessons around and I'm more than sure that he'll just tell me to wait. I get the feeling US docs are more 'active' than in Italy. I was going to go this Thursday but we'll see how the tea goes. I might wait it out until the following Thursday. August 2010 I had a 51 day cycle but I wasn't charting then so I don't know if it was anov. A week Thursday will be 47 days so hoping it'll have started by then.
On the bright side, my usual cycle length is 35 days and the month after the longest one was only 28 so it's all swings and roundabouts. :shrug:


----------



## sadie

Lolo, congrats on your new niece! What is her name? 

Hopeful, FX to catch the spermy/spermies! Are you ever able to feel ovary pain due to O?

Coco, i will say an AF prayer for you today!


----------



## LoloShells

Her name is H a r p e r :)


----------



## sadie

Love it!


----------



## B&LsMom

I bet you will make her wonderful baby girl shoes---I think I might have baby girl fever LOL--How is the etsy business treating you Lolo??


----------



## LoloShells

Lol she's already gotten 3 pair, and a headband. 

Etsy isn't working for me so far. Im not sure why. I've got a lot of views, but people aren't buying.


----------



## B&LsMom

So much competition with etsy it seems like it would be hard to really STAND OUT?? Didn't you also take some into a local shop as well?? I just found a lovely 2nd Hand store that also sells consignment handmade goodies that is super cute just a block from my office. I think those gifts are the BEST. She is lucky to have a crafty Auntie!!


----------



## LoloShells

I haven't taken any in to the shop yet. I got my business cards this weekend so I'll go over there soon :)


----------



## Coconuts

Hang in there Lolo, give people time to know you're there, think about buying, they're at least looking and talking about what they saw to friends. If you're not advertising in anyway then be patient, they'll start selling like hotcakes soon enough!!

Strangeness afoot in the Coco house. Had a very wet runny feeling down there, crossed my fingers it was AF but it was some very wet and watery EWCM :headspin: I don't think I usually get EW before AF but I'm usually sure I have O'd so I'm not really checking.

DH is scheduled for some fun time later on but I see that sometimes it happens before AF too. Either is fine for me O / AF...

JUST GET ME OUT OF THIS LIMBO!!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

sadie - I haven't really noticed. I think I may have before but I don't know if I was just imagining it. lol

coco - I hope AF or O hurries up already! I hate being in that limbo place - it's no fun. :/ Hang in there!

lolo - That happens a lot on Etsy sometimes. It's more work promoting on there than you get to spend making things! Sometimes participating in teams helps a bit but for me it's just not worth the extra time. I decided to give my etsy store a rest.... It's still there but I focus more on christmas markets - they work a lot better for me.

AFM.... nothing new, same old. lol. Took my first OPK yesterday (3 days post Clomid), it was negative - I'm sure it was going to be neg though. I'll take another one today at 6pm and continue to do that daily to see what happens. I think I might ovulate from 5-9 days after Clomid (or so what the med instructions say!)


----------



## hopefulbaby

lolo, what's your etsy store url? mine is https://www.coastmountainsoap.etsy.com


----------



## LoloShells

hopefulbaby said:


> lolo, what's your etsy store url? mine is https://www.coastmountainsoap.etsy.com

It's https://www.GurlyBird.Etsy.com


----------



## LoloShells

I made an appt to see the fs on Friday. Hoping to get a go ahead for iui. Think it might be the answer for my tilted uterus and Dh imperfect swimmers. We'll see!


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo I'm so excited for you to take a step towards TTC again :happydance:


----------



## sadie

I love your shops, girls! Tempting..... Have you created a facebook page, as well?


----------



## hopefulbaby

lolo - I'm following you on etsy now! lol those baby shoes are sooooooo cute! I'm excited for you for Friday :)

sadie - thanks! yup I have a fb page too - https://www.facebook.com/coastmountainsoap (I don't update my fb page often though, I'm more on my personal fb than anything lol). wow you have less than a month to go!

AFM...
I forgot to POAS yesterday! ARGH! I set a reminder on my phone so I wont forget tonight. lol.

I heard laying with your hips slightly elevated for a half hour after BD helps.... same with having an orgasm after BDing. Has anyone hear of that - or is it another tale with getting pregnant. 

I spent the morning watching baby story and crying for all the mothers and their new babies. Oh now much I want that to be me too.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo, I find it really depends on what you're selling on etsy. My shop did pretty well last summer, but I sold all my wrist distaffs(they are for spinning yarn) and I stopped making another supply that sold a lot.

I also took a break from making new stuff because hubby didn't like the idea of me using my wool dyes while pregnant and now I'm big enough to have discomfort and pelvic pain, so I don't want to pull out my woodworking stuff! So, my shop is pretty bare these days, but I still make a sale now and then!

I was lucky that I could advertise on ravelry.com and only sparingly and I could still make sales. Before this shop, I had a knit accessories etsy shop that barely got any sales and only around christmas.

I love your shoes and they are so creative, I'd expect you to start getting some sales, soon.

You can get to my etsy store from https://www.artsiekat.com

Hopeful - Your shops look yummy!

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## LoloShells

sadie said:


> I love your shops, girls! Tempting..... Have you created a facebook page, as well?

I have :) https://www.facebook.com/GurlyBird


----------



## LoloShells

hopefulbaby said:


> lolo - I'm following you on etsy now! lol those baby shoes are sooooooo cute! I'm excited for you for Friday :)

Thanks doll, i'll log on an do the same :) 

I think I need to get my thyroid tested, so that will probably be my first step before discussing iui. I'm mad at myself for not testing it sooner. Every woman in my family (moms side) including sisters have thyroid issues. I just never bothered. Your chances of successful ttc are increased greatly if your tsh is around 1.4 (compared to a high tsh with unexplained infertility)


----------



## hopefulbaby

lolo - oh wow! I had mine tested and low and behold I have hypothyroidism! I'm on medication for it but have only been on it for a month. I've noticed a big difference already. I lost 5lbs and I have way more energy. My ths was a 33 pre meds! I have to get my blood drawn every 4 weeks to monitor it with the meds (it's down to a 1.5 now I think) and thanks for the etsy follow :)

artsie - thanks! I etsy followed you too. lol :)


----------



## B&LsMom

hopefulbaby said:


> lolo - I'm following you on etsy now! lol those baby shoes are sooooooo cute! I'm excited for you for Friday :)
> 
> sadie - thanks! yup I have a fb page too - https://www.facebook.com/coastmountainsoap (I don't update my fb page often though, I'm more on my personal fb than anything lol). wow you have less than a month to go!
> 
> AFM...
> I forgot to POAS yesterday! ARGH! I set a reminder on my phone so I wont forget tonight. lol.
> 
> I heard laying with your hips slightly elevated for a half hour after BD helps.... same with having an orgasm after BDing. Has anyone hear of that - or is it another tale with getting pregnant.
> 
> I spent the morning watching baby story and crying for all the mothers and their new babies. Oh now much I want that to be me too.

I think for most the hips elevated has shown to be helpful with TTC, but I've been told by a few providers that I have a tilted uterus and I read somewhere on here that laying on your tummy can be beneficial to get the spermies where they need to be in that situation. I think I have also heard that orgasm can help the boy spermies have an extra "boost" towards eggy--not sure how factual either of those are--just things I have read around B&B mainly...


----------



## Coconuts

Newsflash!!!

An urge to OPK last night led me to OPK this morning with FMU. Check it out you guys!!!

:yipee:
 



Attached Files:







CD40 FMU +.jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Coconuts

Jensengirl, I've been keeping an eye on your ticker since we were kind of cycle buds somewhere in there. Sorry the old witch got you :hugs: Maybe you still needed some healing time? Bright and shiney new cycle :dust:


----------



## sadie

Wow! That is the nicest positive I have ever seen! Have fun!!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Sadie--only 3 more weeks!! Are they doing weekly checks on you now??


----------



## hopefulbaby

Coco - YAY!!!!!! get to BDing!!!!! :) No doubt that is one positive OPK.

AFM...

negative OPK yesterday, I'm going to try another OPK today at 6 and see if there is any progress. CD9 was a smigin darker than CD 11 (I forgot to test CD 10, bad me). And today, I randomly tested at 1:30pm and didn't even get two lines! I have a feeling that I already O'd with the EGCM on CD 5 or 8, but that's inconclusive because my temp shows no O action. I've been feeling some mild cramping since last night. :confused:

What do you ladies think? I added an attachment for you to see.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0347.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hopefulbaby

of course those should say "CD" not DPO. woops.


----------



## B&LsMom

HAHA--Silly girl those tests are to come next--but only with darkening lines :winkwink: Like you said your temps aren't matching up with the OPK's at this point, but the CD9 is pretty dark!


----------



## LoloShells

What cd was your last clomid? I think its highly unlikely that the clomid worked so well that you ovulated super duper early. I think its more likely that it was the clomid giving you a false positive. I remember the doc telling me not to opk till cd 11 while on clomid.


----------



## hopefulbaby

bmom - I know right. LOL. woops. :/ 

lolo - last day of clomid was on CD7. It's probably a false positive like you suggested. My FS didn't really say when to start POAS lol. I'll keep trying for a while yet and see what happens.


----------



## Coconuts

I was going to say exactly what Lolo said, CD7 clomid CD9 false positive. It could have been that CD10 was a big positive but the temps stayed down so you can rule that out. As much as I wish O was already done and dusted I think your true + is still to come. Keep testing and keep the BD spaced out to avoid burn out! Keep going. Looking at your FF cycle history those are some frustrating cycles. You're a super hero woman!!!!!
Clomid is on your side and you will O sooner or later. 
Keep feeding that poas addiction. It's good for the soul! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - LOL thanks :)


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - Great positive! Have fun BDing! :D:D

Hopeful - That's weird that they don't match your temps, it looks almost positive CD 9. Could the clomid cause a false positive. When I saw the pictures with DPO, I did a double take, surprised!


----------



## sadie

Hopeful, just start bedding and keep temping and poas. I started poas on day 10. This cramping you say you have, if it on one side or the other, like where your ovaries are? I always would get that at the time of O. Smetimes it would hurt when I would walk.

In any case, Coco and Hopeful~ make it fun!


----------



## hopefulbaby

artsie - lol I know.. .haha. I noticed as soon as I took the pic and was like "wait a second... " oh geez. It sounds like clomid can cause false positives - lolo's doc told her that it could. Mine left that part out! 

sadie - The cramping is kind of different. I can't tell if it's from exercising or if something is going on in there. It's not really on one side more than the other - it's more in the middle than anything, and feels sort of like period cramps. Every once in a while I'll get a twinge that is a bit more on my left side. Could just be from working out, could be nothing - could be me over-analyzing (very possible - I do that a lot with TTC lol). 


I hope BDing every day during my possible fertile window doesn't work against us! I feel like if we miss a day we might miss that chance. The odds are stacked against us already as it is! I just POAS for my 6pm one and am awaiting results.... pretty sure it's negative. But, it's still early. :)


----------



## hopefulbaby

Has anyone heard from Katy recently? I wonder how she's doing... FX tomorrow for your DR appointment Katy!


----------



## LoloShells

Hopeful, regarding cramping: clomid made me really super crampy for like a week straight, and my boobs were killing me towards the end. It had me thinking I was pg, cuz my boobs haven't felt like that since I actually was pregnant. It also made me a moody, depressed, anxious wreck. This is why I stopped. That and a little voice in the back of my head telling me to. Here's hoping these things don't happen to you, but keep it in the back of your mind just in case.


----------



## LoloShells

I have my appt with the fs tomorrow. Hoping I don't leave disappointed. 

I had to hassle my gp to send over my referral today that apparently the fs office has been trying to get all week. I hate how doctors just kind of have their own schedule. Sorry to bother you doc, but could you spare 30 seconds to authorize something?? Geez...


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls.

*hopeful*, as the others already wrote - keep POAS (and BD of course), it was most likely the clomid that the second line was so dark on CD9. You'll get there.

*Lolo*, FX'ed for the doctor's appointment.

*Coco*, good luck.

AFM, AF is supposed to come today/tomorrow. Not exactly sure this month because I stopped OPK'ing too soon, before it was definitely positive. I'll know soon enough :winkwink:.
I'll be POAS on Sunday if AF doesn't beat me to it again.
My dr's appointment is next Monday.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Katy I'm so hoping a surprise little noodle spoils your FS plans :haha:
No AF here :af: Katy's had enough. Just baby dust and BFPs!!!!
:dust:

Things are going great here. DH is on board with catching the egg which is great, I don't feel like I'm using and abusing him this month.

*I had big fat blaring OPKs all day yesterday FMU, 2PM and 7PM. Pic attached!! Love the new midstreams!!!!!* I couldn't stop testing. It was so nice to finally see two lines on those things I felt like 'treating' myself to see it fade in. It took all my strength to not OPK this morning. Waiting for my usual time of 2PM to see if it's fading away today.
So O 'should' be today. DH and I have done three in a row already and my CM was top notch (what tipped me off to test again actually) so even though today is O day. I think we might skip the BD today and go for Saturday morning (since it's Saturday we can spend a little longer in bed.)

Do you guys think that's a bad idea, to skip O day? Or am I being sane?
Hopeful, I know what you mean about missing a day - I trying to fight against that this month. *Will not get desperate about it all*
 



Attached Files:







CD40 midstream series fmu:2:7.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Katy78

*Coco*, we skipped a day this cycle. I supposedly ovulated on Sunday, 13 May. We BD'ed daily around that date but skipped Saturday evening. We went for a walking trip with my choir which lasted most of the day. By the way, we also went to Italy for drinks - even though it was only across the border, in Gorizia (used to be a part of Slovenia). Anyway, when we got back, we went to see my OH's mother as it was her birthday. We stayed the night. My OH was prepared to BD anyway but I told him it was ok, we can make up for it next morning. Which we did. There's not enough privacy at his mom's and besides we were very tired. I'm still very confident we're covered. One day doesn't mean anything, spermies live for at least three days. And BD'ing every two days is recommended in case of not so perfect SA (my OH's is fine though).
But I'm sure you'll BD this evening anyway :winkwink:.


----------



## Katy78

Just came back from the toilet. AF is here. Yeah, what else is new...
Right on time. I don't even have to change my ticker...

I'm getting my hormones checked on Monday (CD4) and my FS appointment is a week later.


----------



## sadie

Coco, my opinion is to just keep on at it. The more, the merrier up there. Your DH is young and healthy.... My Dr told us to never skip a day. 

Katy, sorry to hear about AF, but I am looking forward to monday's results. 

And ohnyes, the clomid cramps! How quickly one forgets!!


----------



## Coconuts

Katy78 said:


> *Coco*, we skipped a day this cycle. I supposedly ovulated on Sunday, 13 May. One day doesn't mean anything, spermies live for at least three days. And BD'ing every two days is recommended in case of not so perfect SA (my OH's is fine though).
> But I'm sure you'll BD this evening anyway :winkwink:.

That's what logic tells me but the crazy TTC lady within wants to do it AM and PM all around O 'just in case'. I try so hard to keep her quiet :haha: DH said the same as you. Three days is plenty (plus I had some good fertile CM to keep them alive) so I think we're going to chillax and go for the morning :thumbup:



Katy78 said:


> Just came back from the toilet. AF is here. Yeah, what else is new...
> Right on time. I don't even have to change my ticker...
> 
> I'm getting my hormones checked on Monday (CD4) and my FS appointment is a week later.

Nooooooooo, argh, I really wanted a surprise baby for you. So, let's reset our sights and hope the FS has some good suggestions and an injection of hope! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

I think I got lolo & Katy's appointments mixed up. lol sorry.

lolo - good luck today hun! Drs can be slow when you want paperwork! Yeah Clomid isn't exactly fun is it? lol. I felt nauseous each night I took the pill I thought I was going to puke. I had to concentrate on not being sick. Sometimes I would even wake up feeling sick. I didn't sleep well for a week..... It's also made me more sensitive, emotionally. DH was saying I was acting weird and asking if I was pregnant already. lol I wish! It was most likely side effects from Clomid, cuz I feel mostly normal now (besides the cramping).

katy - Sorry to hear about AF :/ FX you get some good news next monday at your Drs appointment. Do you get your hormone results back right away or do you have to wait for your Drs appointment?

coco - I think it's most important to BD before O happens so that your DH's :spermy: are waiting for your eggie. But this is just my oppinion, I would BD every day in your fertile window - because you never know! And like artsie said, your DH is healthy. O could be off by a few days. I know often with me FF's crosshairs jump - I get changing O days often. Our FS told us to BD every day in my fertile window as well because DH is healthy. "That's what logic tells me but the crazy TTC lady within wants to do it AM and PM all around O 'just in case'. " - LOL I sooo know how you feel about that! I'm with ya in the crazy TTC lady department.

sadie - I'm enjoying the baby bump countdown on your ticker! 20 days to go! :D


AFM....
The cramping got worse last night. Instead of being all over achy like it has been - and it wasn't that bad - like it didn't stop me from doing anything. It was more of an annoyance than anything before. But last light!! DH and I BD like usual, went to bed, and about an hour later I woke up with awful cramps on my left side. I've NEVER been woken up by cramps before. I was hoping to see a temp rise when I took my temp this morning but it's nothing out of the ordinary and still near my cover line. I really hope I don't have cramps (especially cramps like last night) for a week straight like lolo did. I'm pretty crampy today too but it's not as bad as last night. They are so not AF cramps either, and now I'm positive they aren't from working out. They feel much different than that. Clomid is seriously messing with me. BUT if it helps us make a baby, anything I have to go through will be worth it. :flower:


----------



## hopefulbaby

p.s - clomid hurry up and make that O happen. You have 3 days left in your "ovulate 5-9 days after taking the last pill" !!!


----------



## Coconuts

Argh, Hopeful, sounds painful. I hope she comes soon. How's today's OPK looking????

I agree that it's what goes on BEFORE O that counts but you never know for sure it's done until it's too late IYKWIM. My logical brain says even every other day is perfectly fine but the TTCer in me neeeeeeds everyother day. If today is infact O day. I love to get a good bonk right on the nose.

I assume DH is healthy with good swimmers. We got pregnant before so it looks good at least but we never took the test. I'm just going to send him good vibes and assume it's all fine. :D

DH is up for a late night love in after dinner with friends. A rise tomorrow would make the timing perfect (after the long haul of this cycle. - CD41 O!)


----------



## hopefulbaby

This is going to sound bad but one of my close friends just told me today that she is pregnant and all I can think about is how I wish I was pregnant too. She waited to tell me, she said she didn't know how to tell me since it's a sensitive subject with me cuz DH and I had soo many struggles over the year and well, almost a year and a half now.... but I'm glad she told me first before I heard though other friends. I was honoured she told me out of the group of friends first. I'm super happy for her but at the same time I'm sad. They weren't even trying for a baby! Maybe the shock of the news needs to wear off, and then I can just be happy for her without being selfish for myself. I feel bad for feeling the way I do.


----------



## LoloShells

I feel you hopeful, there was a baby boom in my family over the last year. Seems me and one sister are the only ones who didn't get knocked up. 

Surprise surprise, appt was 15 minutes ago. Still sitting in lobby. So annoying.


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - I haven't taken an OPK yet today. I can't decide if I should take them twice a day or just once a day at the regular 6pm time. Yesterday I did twice a day with two negitives. I have no clue where O is of if it's around the corner. I'm basically just going by what clomid says should happen.... which is O 5-9 days after the last pill so that puts me at CD12-16 and today is CD 13 so I'm anxious. When I know I "might" be fertile I go into crazy TTC lady mode.

lolo - yeah it's really hard :/ All my close friends are on baby bump no 2. I don't have many friends who don't already have a baby or who aren't currently pregnant right now. It's a constant reminder that I'm not pregnant. I'm trying to stay positive and have faith but at times it really wears me out. Dr appointments never run on time! I hope you're not waiting for too much longer. good luck , FX for you!!!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> I feel you hopeful, there was a baby boom in my family over the last year. Seems me and one sister are the only ones who didn't get knocked up.
> 
> Surprise surprise, appt was 15 minutes ago. Still sitting in lobby. So annoying.

Ugh so annoying. At my 2nd U/S I asked for a 3:30 appt time so DH could go and not miss too much work--they said they could do 3:00--ok close enough. So we got there @ 2:50ish and then waited until 3:20 and asked how much longer. She told me my check in time was 3:00 and a 3:30 appt time---WHO NEEDS 30 minutes to check in-good grief. Didn't finally get taken back until 3:40--50 minute wait---so ridiculous!!

Can't wait to hear how your appointment went!!


----------



## sadie

Ohhhh my doctor is nuts. Sometimes I wait only ten minutes (like today) and then other times an hour an a half. Ridiculous and rude, but it is what it is. The sucky part is that he only delivers on tuesdays and the last weekend of every month. Othertimes, it will be a stranger! Not happy ,but I didnt think to ask back when I chose him. Duh.


----------



## LoloShells

Well she agreed that we needed to have my tsh levels (thyroid) checked. She also wants to check my prolactin levels. I learned that iui is not covered, and is $600 out of pocket. This means I could only try a couple times, and that's pushing it. I'm praying the problem is my thyroid or prolactin (I really don't think I have a prolactin problem as I have none of the symptoms) so that I can take meds and maybe get pregnant naturally. I dunno.


----------



## hopefulbaby

lolo - Ugh, sorry to hear that. Hopefully it's just your thyroid! GL with the tests!


----------



## Coconuts

hopefulbaby said:


> This is going to sound bad but one of my close friends just told me today that she is pregnant and all I can think about is how I wish I was pregnant too. I feel bad for feeling the way I do.

UGH, it's so normal to feel all of that, disapointment that it's not you, feeling like you should be happy(ier) for her than you do, feeling like a horrible friend for feeling the way you do. I heard a few weeks ago my old housemate is pregnant. we're still close and it's a great things for them but I felt, and if I'm honest, still feel all those things I listed above. Honestly, and this is the place to say it right? At this point, only when I'm pregnant myself will I really be able to be truely happy for other pregnant ladies. (Strangely, this is only an RL phenomena, sharing in the BnB BPF journeys makes me share in the celebration. Like it's a success for us all. Love it here. 



hopefulbaby said:


> coco - I haven't taken an OPK yet today. I can't decide if I should take them twice a day or just once a day at the regular 6pm time.

If you have a mountain of cheapies do twice a day since you won't stress as much that you might miss it.
If you have more expensive ones just stick to 6PM. My magic hour in the past has been 5PM so I think that's a great time (althought we're all different). If it's any help, I did THREE OPKs on the day of the postive and they were all as dark as each other so I could quite happily tested just once but I wanted to see how long the surge lasted. (About 24 hours - almost pos at random 10PM test, next day's FMU, 2PM and 7PM were all blazing positive, next day 2PM was a line but clearly negative)

AFM, small rise today, doesn't really tell me much but I'm a slow riser so I'm just grateful there's a rise at all and temps didn't go down :headspin:

*Lolo*, I hope you get the results that you want. Something with a name that's an easy fix. I hope you can save on the IUI bills. *gulp* When are the tests and the results. Keeping it all crossed for you hun x


----------



## LoloShells

Doc says test should be done in the morning. I think because stress can raise your prolactin and give you false results. I'm laying here in bed thinking of heading out to quest.


----------



## Coconuts

quest? US shop?


----------



## LoloShells

Oh sorry! Quest diagnostics is a lab in the US where you walk in with your lab order and get your blood drawn, or give a urine sample. They send the results to the doc.


----------



## Coconuts

oooooh. OK :thumbup: Hope you get the tests and results quickly xxx


----------



## citymouse

Katy, just think, this is your last AF pre-FS! Hopefully your last one for a year or more! :hugs:

Lolo, hope the initial tests and treatment do the trick! Are you eating well these days? Also, I got your message about the fabric, will send soon!

Coco and Hopeful, I'm so glad BnB gets a pass... Feeling that way isn't selfish, it's natural. Especially when someone wasn't even trying, ouch. But the fact that you're worried about it being selfish means you're a good person. Honestly only a complete dolt would expect a person dealing with long term ttc to be unequivocally happy about someone else's pregnancy. Thank you for being so supportive of the ones here... Can't wait to repay the love when you have your bfps!

Coco, had to laugh at the phrase "bonk right on the nose." don't waste those swimmers on your nose. :rofl:


----------



## Coconuts

citymouse said:


> Coco, had to laugh at the phrase "bonk right on the nose." don't waste those swimmers on your nose. :rofl:

Ewwwwwww :rofl:


----------



## LoloShells

Yay! Can't wait to make your shoesies :) thank you for the business! I don't eat as well as I should, but at least I keep it all down now so that's a plus I guess. I'll tell you the weight gain isn't though. Ugh. 

Went and got my blood drawn this morning. We shall see soon enough. Please Lord, let it be my thyroid.


----------



## Coconuts

FXD for something with a quick and easy fix.


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, I know exactly how you feel, hoping something that can be fixed is wrong. I was happy in a way when I found out I had endometriosis. That meant that the problem could be fixed. Unfortunately 7 months later I'm not pregnant yet. Could
be there's something else wrong. So I'm back in TTC limbo. It's no fun as everybody here knows. But I still firmly believe we'll all have our babies soon, one way or the other.


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - I know!!! I feel the same, it's really only in RL where it kinda upsets me in a weird way to hear a good friend is pregnant. I don't know why online is different but it is! Maybe because we share so much with the struggles, good and the bad with each other. I don't talk to my friends every day about TTC like I do here! lol I have a small mountain of cheapies yes :) But seeing that you were succesful to catch your positive OPK after hours of taking one that was positive I feel like mine might be similar. I have a weird way of hording my OPKs and HPTs. Maybe because it takes a month for the internet cheapies to arrive by mail! I always like to know I have a bunch on hand. I hope your temp rise continues!

lolo - do you normally go to quest to get blood drawn? FX for you hun! Hope you don't have to wait long for your results.

city - yeah, I think that's why she had a hard time telling me. She knew for two weeks before she figured out how to tell me. She is such a great friend that I feel kinda bad she couldn't just easily tell me. I understand though too cuz if I were in her shoes I would have a hard time telling a close friend who was having difficulties TTC. BnB is just different though. It feels like we're all in this journey together, so it's not as difficult if that makes sense.

katy - I love your positive attitude! It's infectious :)

AFM...

OMG I THINK I O'D!!!!! I'm pretty sure this OPK (CD 15) is positive!!! :D My uterus hurts today. lol. It's a dull ache that I haven't noticed feeling before. I almost feel bloated but it's more of a tight / sore feeling. I'm also pretty moody today, everything is irritating me! In the pic I attached, I kept my older OPKs with the false positive that clomid gave me on CD 9 Hopefully DH's :spermy: caught my eggie!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2480.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2479.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sadie

Hopeful, keep at it, today and tomorrow too. Who knows how many eggs actually popped out. Maybe 2 or even 3 and maybe not all on day 15, so just keep going!


----------



## LoloShells

Hopeful its getting there, but I don't think its there all the way yet... Are you still testing twice a day? Remember the clomid cramps you up. 
Yeah I always get my blood drawn at quest. 

Brought home a kitten from my grandpas house. It's been a crazy animal house today. But kitty is sleeping on my lap, puppies on either side of me. Dh is in the kitchen, baking chocolate chip cookies after drinking a bit too much. Lol.... Interesting.


----------



## Coconuts

hopefulbaby said:


> OMG I THINK I O'D!!!!! I'm pretty sure this OPK (CD 15) is positive!!!

Have you been OPKing for a while or is this your first month? I can't see OPKs on past charts.
The reason I ask is because that looks like a positive based on my personal experience. Those ICs never went as dark or darker BUT this month they did so I'd say MAYBE today is going to be even darker?? Just keep BDing, you're almost there. Either way, that OPK is great. It's not a pasty nothing.
I've attached my 'almost' positive from the night before (which looks like yours) and then the other IC in the pic with my midstream has no doubt about it.
Just keep testing and bonking. You're so close! If today's is lighter then I'd say CD15OPK was the real deal.



LoloShells said:


> Dh is in the kitchen, baking chocolate chip cookies after drinking a bit too much. Lol.... Interesting.

:rofl: Let us know how those drunk cookies turn out!
 



Attached Files:







CD39 +OPK.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 2









CD40 2PM.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## citymouse

Good luck with the OPKs, Hopeful!

Lolo, :shock: I want drunk cookies! I'm still gluten, soy, and dairy free for G so no cookies at all for me... I miss them more than all cheese combined!


----------



## hopefulbaby

sadie - omg more than one would be a blessing. lol

lolo - I've never seen a true positive OPK. I'm not sure if it's just the internet cheapies or me. Any hint of a double dark line makes me happy! Clomid cramps - does it ever!! I hate clomid! It seriously turns me into a crazy person for 2 weeks, even though I only take them for 7 days. Mood swings and cramps. Poor DH. I'm hoping it works the first try. No cramps today yet though so that's good :) Maybe the worst part of clomid is over. I think I'm going to test 3x today.... lol. Does your new kitten have a name yet? It took us 2 weeks to name our second dog. lol We finally agreed on Yukon for him. It would probably take us much longer to name our future baby! DH and I have very different name tastes. Plus, all the names we picked were taken by our friends since it's taking us so long TTC. We decided to start thinking names once she or he is here.

coco - I don't often OPK cuz my cycles are inconsistently long so I honestly have no idea when to start OPKing. Our FS was pretty sure that I wasn't Oing at all and said that I have PCOS and hypothyroidism. I'm on meds for hypothyroidism but it didn't seem to fix my cycles at all (the FS thought that it might). I know there's no proof with birth control pills and problems getting your period after you take them for a while but I can't help but feel like birth control pills totally messed up my system. I was regular and had normal 28 day cycles pre-birth-control. Went on birth control for 3 years - stopped them when I was 27 and was never able to get a period on my own when I stopped taking them. My Dr kept saying that they would come back and it was normal but after 8 months, no period and not being pregnant they started to investigate. I regret ever being on birth control pills.

Thanks for posing the pics! FX that we're both pregnant and we just don't know it yet :)

AFM....
:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: I'm going to OPK 3x today to see where it's at, if yesterday was a positive (and it fades today) or if it gets darker today. 10am, 1pm, 5pm. The instructions say not to test earlier than 10am but this morning I wanted to test sooooo bad. lol. I can be patient and wait an hour and a half..... maybe. I'll post pics - with better lighting this time. LOL. It's a grey cloudy cold day out though, not very good lighting in this house.


----------



## hopefulbaby

Forgot to note - no temp jump this morning either, but I did have a dip.


----------



## hopefulbaby

10am test!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2480.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2479.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hopefulbaby

It's weird cuz when I upload the image it looks lighter than the image I see on my computer..... No doubt that it looks like a positive OPK to me!! It's even darker than yesterday's pic. Yesterday's did fade a bit overnight.


----------



## B&LsMom

I only see the 5pm test from yesterday...and the CD 9-15 comparison pic


----------



## hopefulbaby

GAH!!!

okay here is the right test. omg. lol I've been making stupid mistakes for the last week. It's like my brain isn't turned on.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0350-e.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0351-e.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## B&LsMom

Ooooh I say with temp dip this morning and Blazing positive @ 10am. Today is O day---go eggy go!! I know you have been :sex: busy already--keep it up today and then enjoy a break!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

bmom - thanks!!! I'm soooooo EXCITED! I'm emotional that clomid worked!!! haha. I'm glad we :sex: last night. I wish we had time to this morning but we slept in and DH was almost late for work. We only missed one day (that counts anyway) on CD14. Hopefully caught that eggie! Will keep BDing every day for a few more days after FF confirms an O just in case. YIPPIE!


----------



## Coconuts

Wahoo, what a blazing positive, I knew it! Today is +OPK day. You might O tomorrow and get even more of a dip tomorrow OR BMom is right and you're Oing today. Either way the time is now, I know what a rare find a +OPK feels like, like you just discovered gold or something. There's no doubt about it. Positive OPK is here. YOU ARE OVULATION!!! Go catch that egg :yipee: So happy for you xxx


----------



## sadie

:happydance:
:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - so true!!!! I've never seen a positive OPK in the year and 3 months of trying so it's exciting :) I'm happy that clomid is working and making me ovulate!

AFM....
6pm, still blaring positive OPK. The opk from 10am faded quite a bit. I have sooo much confidence that this cycle could finally be it. Just being able to ovulate is a huge milestone for me. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0356-e.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0358-e.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LoloShells

See, I knew you had that true positive coming :) 

Drunk cookies.... Sigh. Tell me how he managed to make only 12 cookies out of bag that is meant to yield 3 dozen. One of the 12 is ginormous! Me: "Is this all of them?!" Dh: "yup" me: "you realize this was supposed to make 36 cookies right?" Dh: "Pfft... Yeah if I wanted 36 tiny cookies." Me: "you're right, 12 huge uncooked cookies was a much better plan. Good job babe."


----------



## hopefulbaby

lolo - LMAO!! Are you sure he didn't eat half the cookie dough in the process? (yum)


----------



## Coconuts

I made cookies for the first time a few weeks ago and my first batch came out humongous just like your DH's. It's the cookies fault, they grown and spread much more than you realise. Second batch were much less likely to induce diabetes from eating just one cookie.

Hopeful, that is another beautiful positive. Same here for me this month, never seen anything like it. Those dip strips seem like the ones I have and they're not great for doing a series because they really do fade so much. I took a lot of photos this month when they were fresh. If this cycle doesn't work out, when I do the OPK experiment I'll take photos of them at exactly 10 mins post pee to be really accurate. 
I hope our amazing blazing positives result in BFPs! Power eggs!


----------



## Coconuts

PS, FF is still confused with this long cycle and still refused to put crosshairs so I did it myself - take that FF. Today was 4DPO and a great temp. 4th rise in a row so I'm confident eggy finally made it out. No more temps for me, just relax and wait for 'one' or 'the other'.


----------



## LoloShells

citymouse said:


> Good luck with the OPKs, Hopeful!
> 
> Lolo, :shock: I want drunk cookies! I'm still gluten, soy, and dairy free for G so no cookies at all for me... I miss them more than all cheese combined!

You poor thing! I can only hope I befall a reason to have to take on a diet like this, since my will power can't handle it on its own. I bet you lose some lbs!


----------



## LoloShells

hopefulbaby said:


> lolo - LMAO!! Are you sure he didn't eat half the cookie dough in the process? (yum)

Nah I'm the one always eating raw batter round here. Yummmm


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - I got mine from https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ . Cheap, and not too terrible to use. Beats the drugstore version. I'd be broke by now if I used those. I'm a test-a-holic. They do fade a lot though after 10 mins. You have a nice temp spike!!! LOTS of baby dust :) I was tempted to put crosshairs on my FF today too. It wont tell me I O'd until at least 5 days after the fact, sometimes more! and now the 2WW begins... Well, technically 1 week & 3 days for you ;)

All this talk about cookies!! Okay now I want cookies. LOL.


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> I made cookies for the first time a few weeks ago and my first batch came out humongous just like your DH's. It's the cookies fault, they grown and spread much more than you realise. Second batch were much less likely to induce diabetes from eating just one cookie.

 

Lol, I wish i could blame his lack of cookie knowledge but that man has seen me make a million cookies. I'm quite sure he knew exactly what he was doing when he placed those mountains of cookie dough in the oven.


----------



## Coconuts

Making MAN cookies!!!

Hopeful these are the tests I was using but I much prefer the slightly more expensive but still cheap midstreams. They're 5mm not 3 so easier to read. They're the dip strips on this page link. The midstreams are the others I was using.


----------



## Katy78

Girls, I don't know what to do. I'm crying.
Just got my hormone level results. They made a mistake and measured TSH instead of LH but FSH level is beyond doubt too high. It should be below 10 but my level is 22.67. I'll never have children of my own.


----------



## artsiekat

Katy :hugs: My thoughts are with you during this very trying time. Take good care of yourself, hun.

While I was poking around google about your FSH levels, I found this site. You might have already found it, but I thought I'd link it just in case.

https://highfshinfo.com/?page_id=7

We're always here if you need to talk :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

Ooooh Katy :( *giant hugs*. Take care of yourself hun, we are here for you if you want/need to talk.


----------



## hopefulbaby

I thought the cramps & ovarian pain were bad for the last two days.... Nothing compared to this right now. It's a super sharp pain every couple of minutes. Feels like I'm being stabbed. The cramps are a releif from the stabbing pain. Have any of you ladies experienced intense pain while on clomid? I'm debating weather or not I should go to the hospital. I called in sick for work already. It hurts to sit, it hurts to stand. Tylenol and advil do nothing. I'm googling about it and from what I gather it's just another clomid side effect. I wasn't expecting it to hurt THIS bad though. :( No temp rise yet either, even with yesterdays positive OPK. I'm going to OPK later in the day, but first I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Coconuts

Katy I've posted on your journal as well. Check out the link artsie sent you and start looking for hopeful stories to try and lift your spirits. This is such a shock and a blow hun. We're ready and waiting if you want to talk, throw a hissy, loose yourself. We love you. What can we do???? :hugs: :friends:


----------



## sadie

Hopeful, where is the pain coming from? On the sides this time, like eggies trying to poke through. 

katy, did they do the fsh test on the proper day, meaning the correct time to check for fsh levels (even tho they f&$ked up?). I dont know what to say atm and will do my own google here to have a better understanding. We are here for you.


----------



## hopefulbaby

sadie - It's definitely in my ovaries. Both of them hurt! I spent most of the day asleep, I feel much better now. Before it was in both ovaries but as for now it's mainly cramping in the middle, not on one side or the other, bloating and soreness.

katy - Sadie had a great point! Are you sure your FSH levels were checked on the correct day/time sine the lab made the mistake and took the wrong test?

AFM... 
Took an opk test today and the line is lighter than yesterday - it's the same darkness as the test line, but no darker. Yesterday was definitely the most positive OPK day in comparison. I miss working out regularly. I had to take the last few days off because of cramping and ovary pain.


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> I made cookies for the first time a few weeks ago and my first batch came out humongous just like your DH's. It's the cookies fault, they grown and spread much more than you realise. Second batch were much less likely to induce diabetes from eating just one cookie.
> 
> Hopeful, that is another beautiful positive. Same here for me this month, never seen anything like it. Those dip strips seem like the ones I have and they're not great for doing a series because they really do fade so much. I took a lot of photos this month when they were fresh. If this cycle doesn't work out, when I do the OPK experiment I'll take photos of them at exactly 10 mins post pee to be really accurate.
> I hope our amazing blazing positives result in BFPs! Power eggs!

YOU MADE COOKIES FOR THE FIRST TIME???? SAY WHAT???? :haha:

I much prefer 1 large cookie over eating 3 itsy bitsy cookies but you do have to find a happy balance between big but not humongous and diabetes inducing LOL


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> Girls, I don't know what to do. I'm crying.
> Just got my hormone level results. They made a mistake and measured TSH instead of LH but FSH level is beyond doubt too high. It should be below 10 but my level is 22.67. I'll never have children of my own.

Oh Babe I'm so sorry you got this news. I agree maybe the FSH levels weren't checked on the appropriate day if they also mixed up testing for the TSH and LH?? Second opinions can be helpful or like the gal in Artsie's link--4th and 5th opinions. Don't give up! :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

Thank you all for your kind words. I'm devastated as you can well imagine.
Yes, timing for testing was appropriate - CD4 (should be from CD2 till CD5).
I called the lab again for a double check but I'm not betting on better results.
My road to a baby is long (if I get a baby at all) - I will probably need a donated egg.
I'll still check in on you girls, don't worry.
Good luck to you all.


----------



## Coconuts

blakesmom said:


> YOU MADE COOKIES FOR THE FIRST TIME???? SAY WHAT???? :haha:

I'm a UK lass. We made Victoria sponges and cheese straws as a kid. Cookies aren't as infused in our DNA as you guys :haha: I'd given brownies and cupcakes a whirl so I thought I'd go for the American hat trick. They were a roaring success though but soooooooooo sugary. I'm looking for an oatmeal / rasin recipe next.



Katy78 said:


> My road to a baby is long (if I get a baby at all) - I will probably need a donated egg.
> I'll still check in on you girls, don't worry.
> Good luck to you all.

Oh honey. If I were you I'd be taking a major step back from the forum while I re-set my sights and re group. Maybe hole up in your journal to work through and talk about things that are going on with you. It's always better out than in. But pregnancy tickers and BFPs are rubbing salt in a very fresh and raw wound. Whatever you do BnB wise we'll always be here when you want / need us. Hoping a miracle comes your way x


----------



## sadie

Katy, Coco has some great advice (like always). However, any chance you can go for a re-test? They f&[email protected] up as it is, so perhaps they made more than one error. You still have your fs appt on monday, yes?


----------



## Katy78

They did a re-check (on the same blood sample) and the initial results were correct. My LH is normal and FSH is around 23.
Yes, I have a FS appointment on Monday but I'm still not sure whether I'll go or not. I'll try calling him tomorrow and ask what to do next. He doesn't really do complicated cases.
I'll test my hormones again next month.


----------



## hopefulbaby

I agree, coco always has wonderful advice :)

Katy, what is the link to your journal? I know you shared it with me at one point but I have a new computer and lost my bookmarks when my old computer's hard drive failed. I think it's very important that you take care of yourself emotionally and physically. Give time to yourself and remember that Drs always have a white and black answer when not everything is white and black and there can be shades of grey too. I wish I could be there to give you a hug :hugs: You are not alone, we will always be here for you.:hug::friends:

coco - what are Victoria sponges and cheese straws?

AFM...
Got my first temp rise today! FF is a little slow to note when I ovulate so I put a marker in for yesterday since I had a positive OPK on CD16 and had all that super bad ovulation pain on CD17. I feel sore and achy today but no more cramping :happydance: It is the first time that FF says I have a "high chance" as apposed to the last 5 "good chance" it told me with BD to TTC. I think that's mainly thanks to clomid and having an idea of when I may ovulate so we knew when to BD and were able to -2, -1, O and most likely +1 O later today as well. And now the 2WW begins. I'm going to try hard not to read too much into every little twinge and pang. I know I want this soooo badly that my mind plays tricks on me or I over analyze and over read into things.


----------



## hopefulbaby

Katy - Also wanted to say that the internet is a very helpful resource for information but it has a down side too. Personally, for me - it can be difficult to stop searching when I really needed to just stop thinking about it all. Also, remember that the majority of people that post questions or stories do so because they have a problem...there are so many people that don't have problems to post about. We tend to see all the scary and not as much of the normal/happy even though there are actually more of those people.


----------



## Coconuts

Yay for the rise Hopeful :yipee: this is it, 2WW. I hate SS, never do it. My pregnancy month was no different to any other. Except the BFP!!! The BBs thing kicked in way after the BFP. Try not to drive yourself crazy H!
Victoria Sponge is an easy childproof cake I used to make with my mum
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/532634/images/532634_MEDIUM.jpg

Cheese straws are something my Dad brought to the house. Cheesy pastry really.
https://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01630/p_cheese-straws_1630885c.jpg

*YUM!*

Katy :hugs: You're doing great! Keep your head up. These are dark days but there's always light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## LoloShells

Katy I'm so sorry, I wish I knew more about it. :hugs:

Coco, I have a yummy craisin (do you have craisins out there? Just like raisins only they're cranberries) oatmeal chocolate chip recipe if you're interested.


----------



## hopefulbaby

omgosh coco that looks delicious!!!! I wonder if the victoria sponge cake is similar to a trifle, only that in a trifle the sponge cake is cut up into chunks in a trifle and has many layers. I've never had cheese straws before but those look really good too! I'm glad we're both in the 2 ww together. Someone to go insane with? LOL. Did you temp today? Your chart stops on the 29th for me. <- an even bigger spike too!


----------



## Coconuts

LoloShells said:


> Coco, I have a yummy craisin (do you have craisins out there? Just like raisins only they're cranberries) oatmeal chocolate chip recipe if you're interested.

We do and I am. PM me woman! Yum!!!!



hopefulbaby said:


> omgosh coco that looks delicious!!!! I wonder if the victoria sponge cake is similar to a trifle, only that in a trifle the sponge cake is cut up into chunks in a trifle and has many layers. I've never had cheese straws before but those look really good too! I'm glad we're both in the 2 ww together. Someone to go insane with? LOL. Did you temp today? Your chart stops on the 29th for me. <- an even bigger spike too!

Trifle.... cut up sponge?.... no no no no no. We always use ladyfingers!!!!! for a trifle (although I'm not a custard fan so don't make it very often at all.

https://www.paskesz.com/big/lady.jpg
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lEpKRT2I3Rg/Tc2Wu10pD4I/AAAAAAAAAqM/-RL9oYl5ifQ/s400/English+Trifle.jpg

No you're right. I got my day 4 spike and packed away thermy until next O. I absolutely HATE obsessing over my temps during the 2WW. It does nothing helpful and only stresses me out and makes me look at my chart 16 times a day :dohh: I'm a limited charter now. CD16 (or show of EW if earlier) until crosshairs. That's it. I'm 5DPO today, 7 days from expected AF and 9 days away from testing! (I am also no longer an early tester - that's for weaklings!!!!! :haha: I'll get my bad news from AF herself, if I make it past expected AF then things are already good.... longer LP and less chance of a lonely single line when I test) :af:


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - ooooh. lol I've used sponge cake in place of pound cake for my trifle recipe. It turned out pretty good! :) I may have to try ladyfingers now this time. I've never seen those before though either. LOL. You have more thermometer will power than I do! UGH. I keep checking my chart even though nothing has changed. And good for you for not testing early! Maybe your will power can rub off on me. hahaha ;)


----------



## jensengirl

AF got me Coco, I am on cd13 now just didn't update my ticker...there is no point since I just started having cycles technically speaking. I never ovulated last month although the opk was the same color never had a temp shift or any other sign. I am in a depressive mode, here I am back to anovulation. Your opk was soooo positive, hope you got busy messing up the sheets or where ever else you do it ;)

Katy sorry to hear about needing ivf but honestly, once the month long process of meds and monitoring is done you will most likely get your baby or babies! We are going to consider IVF by this fall most likely it is just so expensive. I think it is worth it just because I am getting so fed up with the daily stress of opks, temping, taking herbs and nevermind the tww to be completely disappointed at the end of it. TTC it is not healthy on me or my marriage, it has been a long 15 cycles. Let us know how your appt. goes on the 4th, got my fxd for you babe


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> Yay for the rise Hopeful :yipee: this is it, 2WW. I hate SS, never do it. My pregnancy month was no different to any other. Except the BFP!!! The BBs thing kicked in way after the BFP. Try not to drive yourself crazy H!
> Victoria Sponge is an easy childproof cake I used to make with my mum
> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/532634/images/532634_MEDIUM.jpg
> 
> Cheese straws are something my Dad brought to the house. Cheesy pastry really.
> https://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01630/p_cheese-straws_1630885c.jpg
> 
> *YUM!*
> 
> Katy :hugs: You're doing great! Keep your head up. These are dark days but there's always light at the end of the tunnel.

Well I guess the joke is on me--I hadn't heard of either of those--let alone tried to make them!! My fav cookie is an oatmeal chocolate chip (with white chocolate chips)--let me know how the oatmeal raisin goes!!


----------



## LoloShells

TSH is 1.7 (normal) and prolactin is 13 (which Im told is normal as well)

SIGH....


----------



## Katy78

*hopeful*, link to my journal should be in my signature. But it seems it's not anymore. I wanted to delete only the cycle countdown ticker but it looks like I deleted more than that. I'll put it in again.

I won't completely step back from BnB just yet. I'll retreat to my journal mostly, when I have something to write about. At least for now. But I'll check in on you, your pregnancies and new babies. I consider you my friends and I know you are there for me as I am for you.
I love you girls :hugs:.


----------



## Coconuts

hopefulbaby said:


> You have more thermometer will power than I do! UGH. I keep checking my chart even though nothing has changed. And good for you for not testing early! Maybe your will power can rub off on me. hahaha ;)

Hmmmmm. Thermy is easy because I never like what he tells me in general. I fully intended to be a late tester last month too but caved at 8DPO :dohh: Glad I did though because it'll help me not to do it this month. Hopefully!!!!!!!!!! DH has hidden all my HPTs anyway and I have no idea where they are. Get your DH to do the same. Remove the temptation :winkwink:



jensengirl said:


> AF got me Coco, I am on cd13 now just didn't update my ticker...there is no point since I just started having cycles technically speaking. I never ovulated last month although the opk was the same color never had a temp shift or any other sign. I am in a depressive mode, here I am back to anovulation. Your opk was soooo positive, hope you got busy messing up the sheets or where ever else you do it ;)

Nooooooooo. Bugger AF!! I'm sorry Jensen that's so annoying. I though this month was going anov but I managed to pop an egg on CD41. I've never had a blazing OPK like that before so I don't know if I surged harder because it being so late???? Either way. Egg is out. I hope you can pop one this cycle too!!!! :dust:



blakesmom said:


> My fav cookie is an oatmeal chocolate chip (with white chocolate chips)--let me know how the oatmeal raisin goes!!

Lolo gave me her great oatmeal / crasin recipie but I might do it half raisin half cranberry since the dries cranberries cost more than they should here. Will to try to squeeze in a bake off today or tomorrow. We're away for the weekend. DH won't be happy I'm baking again. He loves my biscuits and cakes but he's in serious diet mode to look good in his bathers at the beach. You know Italians and their swim wear :dohh:



LoloShells said:


> TSH is 1.7 (normal) and prolactin is 13 (which Im told is normal as well)
> 
> SIGH....

Thanks for the recipe lovely lady. Can't wait to try them! As for your results, I'm happy it looks like your healthy but I know you wanted something out of whack for a quick fix and a reason. Frustrating! Are you going to test anything else?



Katy78 said:


> I won't completely step back from BnB just yet. I'll retreat to my journal mostly, when I have something to write about. At least for now. But I'll check in on you, your pregnancies and new babies. I consider you my friends and I know you are there for me as I am for you.
> I love you girls :hugs:.

I'll keep checking in on your journal my lovely friend - love you oodles :kiss:


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks for the May / June Buns change over Katy :kiss:


----------



## hopefulbaby

lolo - :hugs: so now that they found out your TSH and prolactin are normal what's the next step?

katy - oooh, thanks! I bookmarked your journal :)

coco - awww lol. only problem is DH is a testing instigator. He's almost as bad as I am. I'm only 2 DPO and he keeps asking if I can test yet. :dohh:

AFM....
HUGE ass temp spike!!! :happydance: (once again no will power, I keep checking my chart - as of this morning it's been checked 4x already). Temp spike makes me happy :) Also, we've been planning our wedding. We're already married, got married at city hall with no family or anything 2 years ago. The big day is July 11th! We're only having close family and friends come they don't even know we got married technically already. lol Both of us wanted a family, I wanted to be married first and we didn't want to wait for 3 years to save up for the wedding.


----------



## LoloShells

Well I've already had everything else tested. Nothing is wrong on my end apparently. The fs was concerned with SA though. She advised Dh see a urologist before we move on to iui. I read around last night and have found a few sperm cocktails that we might try. It'll cost us around $100 in vits and supplements, but in the grand scheme of things that's just a drop in the bucket. I think (if Dh agrees of course) I will put him on this and wait few months. If we don't get pregnant I will have him see the urologist who will probably request another sample. If numbers have improved I would want to try naturally a little longer. If nothing by Thanksgiving we'll probably move to iui. This gives us time to save up for a few go rounds. I've been horrible at saving since I spent my savings on the wedding. Time to buckle down again.


----------



## Coconuts

hopefulbaby said:


> coco - awww lol. only problem is DH is a testing instigator. He's almost as bad as I am. I'm only 2 DPO and he keeps asking if I can test yet. :dohh:
> 
> AFM....
> HUGE ass temp spike!!!

Testing instigator :rofl:
Something cute today, I told DH when my set test date was (next Friday) and not to give me one, even if I beg until then. I can't remember exactly what he said but he was saying that he feels really good about this cycle. He said he's got a really good feeling about this cycle. :cloud9:
Me too actually but I'm trying to resist it. I've given in to it before and just bum so hard when AF arrives. From the off this cycle I've tried to keep and open mind and remember that a BFN is also a possible outcome for the end of the cycle, although so is a BFP....... I'm finding it harder and harder to remain clear headed. It helps me to think ahead to next cycle (assuming a BFN) and think about the great OPK experiment and the increased water effects. (I'm greatly increasing my water intake, for the greater good really.)
Argh. Must.Keep.Calm.And.Carry.On....

*Lolo*, sounds like a great plan. Hopefully the sperm cocktail (imaging that :drunk:) will do the trick. Have you thought about doing something like meditation, visualisation, reflexology or accupuncture for yourself. When the docs don't find anything specific it's usually something deep inside your heart of hearts you need to let go or invite in. Spiritual rather than physical. IDK. Just a thought. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulbaby

lolo - ah okay. the "nothing is wrong" news is good and bad. Good for the obious reasons but bad because then it makes you think "well if nothing is wrong then wth?!" lol. GL with the supplements I hope they help you. If they don't there are always other options to mommyhood. :) :hugs: I know what you mean about spending all savings on the wedding.... DH and I are doing the same. Weddings shouldn't cost soo much!!

coco - "Something cute today, I told DH when my set test date was (next Friday) and not to give me one, even if I beg until then. I can't remember exactly what he said but he was saying that he feels really good about this cycle. He said he's got a really good feeling about this cycle. " - awwwwwwwwwwe! :) I'm glad you both feel positive! It is sooo hard not to get carried away in it all.

AFM....
Nothing spectacular since this morning. A few pangs and twinges here and there but trying not to read too much into it. first it was on my left side (more in my uterus and not my ovaries area) and then it was on my right side. waaaaay too early for implantation. Again, not reading into it. I just wont go there this cycle. Speaking of testing, FF says to test on June 17th, 19DPO. Seems kinda far away. LOL. I will most likely test near 14DPO - when do you ladies usually test or plan on testing?


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - I see you're testing on 14DPO too. Sounds like a good number to me than what FF is telling me. lol


----------



## LoloShells

Coco- I couldn't tell you the last time I poas. I'm grateful for the fact that my obsession ended. It was very emotionally draining. Try to remember that it took you awhile the first time around... Try to just enjoy your husband and your free time while you wait, babies change things :) 

I've tried all but accupuncture. Not sure I really believe in the stuff. I'm afraid Dh's swimmers have been the culprit the whole time. That added to the fact that I think I have a bit of a hostile evironment downstairs. TMI ALERT: my cm can get pretty hardcore, I've bleached underwear with it more than once. Yes, my cm has bleached my underwear. If he had strong swimmers it'd be no problem, but those lazy little effers probably just give up and die down there, lol.


----------



## B&LsMom

I was always a firm believer in 14DPO testing, but with my last pregnancy I tested @ 12DPO and this time is was 11DPO---OPPPS! I was very patient when I was pregnant with Blake--I think I was a week and 1/2 late for AF before I got the courage to test--oh how one can change after a year and 1/2 of TTC!!


----------



## citymouse

Big hugs to Katy :hugs: -- I'm so sorry. I hope you're dong all right.

And Lolo, sorry the tests came out normal (that sounds funny to say!). I say go for the sperm cocktail. 

Coco, I didn't know you were from the UK. I think because you remind me SO much of one of my cousins I just thought you were from the US originally.


----------



## sadie

Lolo. Maybe you can do something ohange you pH blance down there?!?! Have you googled this? U might be on to something. xo


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Same thing happens to me! I try not to bother buying black/dark undies because I bleach them and then hubby does laundry and he asks, "What happened?!" :haha:

Never really thought that would interfere with TTC, but the two last times I've gotten pregnant, I've had some serious EWCM. A lot more than usual!

Looking forward to see your tests this cycle, ladies! My OB is making me get a growth scan because I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead now instead of just one. It's on June 12th.

While I'm happy to get to see LO again, from the research I've done on my own, I feel like they are worrying way too much about it. They keep getting cranky at me because I've been on the higher end of weight gain and they wish I'd gain less, but my BP is still very low and I have no other complications, I just don't like them making problems where there are none.

My OB also made a passing comment about labor just assuming I'd have an epidural, like it was expected. Over all, my check up appt. made me rather cranky today and, being hormonal, I started crying afterwards. Luckily I had hubby with me and he told me he was proud that I was growing a nice, large baby and that gaining weight meant he was healthy. Isn't he sweet? :)


----------



## Coconuts

hopefulbaby said:


> coco - I see you're testing on 14DPO too. Sounds like a good number to me than what FF is telling me. lol

FF is the opposite for me. It's telling me to test 2 days earlier than I wasnt to :headspin: because my LP is usually 11 days. I'm going to wait it out if I can. AF has a habit of crashing the waiting party :dohh:



citymouse said:


> Coco, I didn't know you were from the UK. I think because you remind me SO much of one of my cousins I just thought you were from the US originally.

:rofl: UK girl living in Italy masquerading as an American!!!



artsiekat said:


> My OB also made a passing comment about labor just assuming I'd have an epidural, like it was expected. Over all, my check up appt. made me rather cranky today and, being hormonal, I started crying afterwards. Luckily I had hubby with me and he told me he was proud that I was growing a nice, large baby and that gaining weight meant he was healthy. Isn't he sweet? :)

Good job hubby. I have a small fear of getting a bossy doctor who will assume too much and be very intervention happy. Stick to your guns and print a million copies of your birth plan!!! Big babies are cute babies and it all evens out eventually. Keep going, your perfect and doing great!


----------



## citymouse

Artsie, one of the March mamas was told she'd have a giant baby and hers was 6 lb 14 oz.

It bugged me a ton that the first things my doctor and her nurses would say to me we're always negative. Like the nurse would come in and say, "How are you feeling, achy and sore?" :roll: um, no, but thanks for suggesting it!

I'd take your birth plan in and talk to your doctor about it now. That will at least establish your frame of mind and give her a starting point in talking and dealing with you. We were very clear with my doctor, to the point that when it came time to induce, we were fine with it and she was apologizing that it wasn't what I wanted.

The most important thing in having a good birth experience is feeling respected, regardless of how everything happens. Huge parts of my plan went straight out the window but many key things stayed (no cheerleader-style pushing for example...just one nurse counting quietly) and it was great.

Have ou considered a doula?


----------



## LoloShells

Artsie! I thought I was a lone freak of nature! Glad to hear I'm not as abnormal as I thought :)

I think I told you ladies this awhile back, but regarding weight gain: my sister was pregnant at her wedding and the day before she was feeling really bad about all her weight gain and how she looked in her dress. Carrying on about how fat she was. Her husband said to her (and this is the only, and I mean only sweet thing I've ever heard him say to her) "Babe, fat doesn't have a heartbeat." Loved that.


----------



## LoloShells

City, the doctor that delivered my sisters baby a couple weeks ago was that annoying cheerleader type. She just kept yelling "pushpushpushpush" in rapid succession in her high pitched tone. I don't know how sis dealt with it cuz I would have told her to shut the f**k up. I guess the nurses and mom were all chit chatting though and sis did ask them all to kindly shut their traps lol.

Artsie, are you not planning on the epidural? My mom didn't get one, and she's a big sissy so I thought I could do the same no problem. Boy was I mistaken, lol. I was begging for it. :)


----------



## sadie

Artsie, doctors are just protecting themselves, which is why they are overly cautious. My baby's legs were 3 weeks ahead last week and he estimated her weight at 7lb11oz and that was with 3 weeks to go! I just imagine she'll be a long string bean. 

i am not making a birth plan.... i'm sure they are useful for many, but imo I will tell the cheerleaders to shut up (the pushpushpush would annoy the F out of me), beg for the epidural if needed and will plain old speak my mind if necessary! 

BTW, i went and bought cookie mix yesterday as all of that talk made me want some warm chocolate chip cookies! Although they are already ready for the oven, they're still fresher than out of a box!


----------



## artsiekat

Thanks, girls, I was pretty cranky yesterday, but I feel a lot better today. Hubby went over the appt with me and told me she was just trying to scare me. She also said I still had 8 weeks left, too, which bugged me.

Luckily, she's not my main OB, I just have to meet everyone in the practise because they switch times being on call. Hopefully she won't be on call when I go into labor!

I was going to do much like Sadie and not have a definite birth plan, just keep my options open. I want to try not to do an epidural, but if the pain is too much for me I'll do one. I'm thinking now that I might write one up and go over it with my OB soon. My main OB never struck me as intervention happy, she's very hands off the pregnancy unless something is obviously wrong, but now I fear that her colleagues will be too bossy and I don't want to be caught off guard in the delivery room!

Lolo - That was sweet of your sister's husband, right at the perfect time, too!

Coco - I have to admit, I went to pick up some strawberry jam and heavy whipping cream so I could make a Victoria Sponge cake today. I've been drooling over that picture you posted of it! I can even eat it tomorrow afternoon with tea! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Artsie I didn't have a birth plan typed out but was able to express my "hopes" for delivery with the nurses when they started my induction and they knew one of my biggest concerns was I didn't want an epidural. Because of my high BP and lack of progressing they didn't make me have one but strongly encouraged me to agree if I wanted to avoid a c-section. This time around I know I will want an epidural :haha: 

It is frustrating when the Drs. don't know all they should when they come in to see you. My midwifes only had 3 midwives in their practice when I had Blake---with their new practice they have 6--not looking forward to the less personal care when you have to meet EVERYONE and don't know who will be on call when baby decides to come. All in all we prepare 9 months and it all happens fairly quickly when it comes down to the delivery--there is so much happening its all kind of a blur. 

I think while you have time---type up a birth plan and at least have it with you @ the hospital just in case the OB you go over it with isn't with you on "delivery" day you can give the delivery nurses a copy--they are sometimes more instrumental in getting us what we want than the Drs/midwives!


----------



## Coconuts

:haha: Artisie, enjoy your sponge cake at tea time! So british :kiss:
https://lifequeen888.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/b100v011.jpg


----------



## sadie

So funny! I googled a recipe for that cake, as well but then realized that I dont even have the proper pans to bake it in. Maybe I will make it during the summer at my parent's. It looks so yummy.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy I am so sorry to hear about your test results, I have everything crossed that one doctor will come up trumps for you. You are in my thoughts, you will make an amazing mum. 

Breast feeding support worker managed to get my latch right. Problem is milk supply dropped again. I am doing as blakesmom suggested this weekend and having a break to solely pump every few hours to increase supply. So far it seems to be increasing slowly. Will let you know how I get on. I bought the Medea swing btw, it is small and works from batteries for when you are out.


----------



## sadie

Hi Tina W! Cant wait to read your update xo


----------



## artsiekat

Tina - good luck!

My cake turned out a bit crispy, still getting used to my electric oven in my new apartment. Miss my old gas oven. :(

But, yumm! I barely added sugar to my heavy cream because I'm not a super, super sweet lover and it's very tasty!

Oh and Sadie, I only had 9 inch cake pans, the recipe I found called for 8 inch, but I figured my cake would be just a bit thinner. Probably why it came out crispier now that I think about it! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4270.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sadie

Jealous! Looks good!


----------



## LoloShells

Twilliams I've heard that drinking beer can help milk supply! It's the hops and the yeast so the non alcoholic variety works just fine. I'd give it a go if I were you :)


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie, looks like a pic from the good food guide or something. Crispy bits and all.
I'm so glad you actually did it!! Yummy, looks like you did yourself proud. British scones are even easier and you get to use more cream and strawberry jam!!
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/4622/images/4622_MEDIUM.jpg


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - When I gain 2 lbs at my next appt. I'm going to tell my OB it was all your fault! :haha:

I was just googling the difference between a scone and a muffin I would find here in america and scones sound much yummier! I'll have to try them next. My husband thanks you, by the way! :D


----------



## sadie

Coco, were u ever a fan of the scissor sisters? 

I buy scones at starbucks but they are impersonators, for sure!!


----------



## sadie

but a scone in england with some lemon curd..... Delightful!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Coco your scones look like a biscuit to me---Our scones are triangular--maybe I'm more use to the "imposter" type sadie gets @ Starbucks--Starbucks is from my home state you know!!
 



Attached Files:







cran-orange-scones-2.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## artsiekat

I think there are a lot of varieties!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scone_(bread)

When I thought of scones, I pictured the same as you, Bmom. I guess the most common form in the UK is the biscuit shaped ones?


----------



## citymouse

Oh, come on, I'm sitting here eating my no-oat (also no dairy, wheat, soy, egg, and nut) "oatmeal" cookies, and you're all posting baked goods! This is cruel and unusual punishment! :haha:


----------



## hopefulbaby

artsie - WOW that looks yummy!!!

city - I was thinking the same thing only I'm on a diet. LOL ;)

AFM....
Same high temp 3 days in a row. Nothing new really, trying not to obsess over every little possible sign in the 2WW. DH & I are going to drive to downtown Vancouver for the day and I'm going armed with my camera.


----------



## B&LsMom

SORRY CITY---Is it even possible to make a cookie without all that good stuff??--what's in them??


----------



## LoloShells

My mom made what she called scones while I was growing up. She would thaw some of those frozen dinner rolls (the little balls) stretch and flatten them out and the plop them in some hot oil. We buttered them and ate them with maple syrup. 

I get the cranberry Orange scone from Starbucks... Yum.


----------



## citymouse

Bmom, I think mostly rice. The taste is okay but the texture leaves a bit to be desired!


----------



## LoloShells

Well I ordered $65 dollars worth of vits from puritans pride. We shall see how this goes.


----------



## B&LsMom

Get those spermies in shape!! :spermy:


----------



## Coconuts

artsiekat said:


> Coco - When I gain 2 lbs at my next appt. I'm going to tell my OB it was all your fault! :haha:
> 
> I was just googling the difference between a scone and a muffin I would find here in america and scones sound much yummier! I'll have to try them next. My husband thanks you, by the way! :D

You're welcome Mr. Artsie.

Scones are in all shapes and sized, but they all come from the same dough. I've made both but if you use a sharp round cutter, they rise taller than if you gut them in triangles. I love a good tall scone!! Like the leaning tower of Pisa usually.



citymouse said:


> Oh, come on, I'm sitting here eating my no-oat (also no dairy, wheat, soy, egg, and nut) "oatmeal" cookies, and you're all posting baked goods! This is cruel and unusual punishment! :haha:

I'll trade you my scones for a baby???? (kidding of course :rofl:) Sorry City :blush:


----------



## citymouse

I dream of a world where we can all have scones AND babies!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Hi everyone :)

silently stalking. lol nothing new with me, my temps have been pretty much consistent since 2dpo & it's too early for any pre-pregnancy symptoms. I've been tired a lot lately but that could be because of the bad weather. lol


----------



## B&LsMom

Weather here has been Gray and raining--it was so hard to pull myself out of bed this morning!! Took a bump pic last night. I'm doing "monthly" shots with the same shirt each month that will be more organized, but snapped this last night cause I was feeling HUGE--back flat this morning, but it seems to grow as the day goes on until I feel like I'm 7 months preggo at the end of the night--I guess that could be bloating??
 



Attached Files:







CSC_3027.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sadie

Adorable bump!!


----------



## Coconuts

citymouse said:


> I dream of a world where we can all have scones AND babies!

So do I. One day soon for us all! How's G doing?

BMom, lovely bump!!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

bmom - awwwwww :)


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - 2 more days till 14DPO!!!!!! :D FX for you!


----------



## Coconuts

Things are a little unstable here. Last night at 7pm I had a little dark brown blob with my CM.
This morning things were beige. This afternoon not so much.
AF is sneeky.
She's most likely coming.


----------



## artsiekat

Adorable bump, bmom! I'm not daring to show mine anymore, I'm so massive! Haha!

I did something stupid on Saturday, I accidentally took two iron pills that day, forgetting I had already taken them. By Sunday morning I threw up and was queasy all day with stomach cramping. Tuesday I woke up hungry and though I was good to go, but by tuesday night I was queasy and crampy again. This morning I vomited again. I don't know if it was the iron pills or just coincidence, maybe something I ate, maybe baby kicking my stomach. I called my Dr and now I'm waiting for her to call me back to see what she says. :(


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - Booo, I hope she stays away!


----------



## sadie

There is a virus going around, too. My mom has it and I am avoiding her like the plague! Feel better.

Coco, at this point, I am amazed that you are able to hold off testing. The unknown would be torture for me. However, you know your body best....


----------



## hopefulbaby

I am ready to quit my day job I am sooooooo frustrated. If it wasn't for my massive student loan I would have walked off the spot right now. I work for a huge software company and over the last 4 years realized that if other teams don't work directly with you (many do not) they have no respect for anyone other than themselves and their own team. My team is understaffed and I'm tired of being blamed for things that go wrong that have nothing to do with me or my team, but is a matter of consequence of being understaffed. Three people can only do so much. I get blamed anyway because I'm in a new role and no one respects what I do day-to-day, nor do they even see or acknowledge it. I know my employees respect me and so does my immediate boss but I'm fed up with people from other teams treating me like I'm a useless, stupid moron. On top of that, all this stress is not good for me TTC. I'm in tears right now and there is no way I can quit my job because I need to pay bills. I feel trapped and it's making me miserable. It all boils down to 3-4 extremely rude and mean people who make my work life a living hell. Apparently not all people grow up past highschool and think it's still okay to bully others around in the workplace. Well I've had enough, I'm not working today and I'm going home sick for the day. They can do all my work today without me. :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

sadie said:


> Coco, at this point, I am amazed that you are able to hold off testing. The unknown would be torture for me. However, you know your body best....

:rofl: I wish but I always get a spanner in the works somewhere!
11DPO testing is for wimps :haha:
It's AF now or testing Friday. No in betweens. I've waited 52 days to get here. 2 more won't kill me.

(watch me post a BFN tomorrow :headspin:)


----------



## sadie

Noooo. I dont want a bfn from you!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

These helped my bad day become better.

Soapy cupcakes!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0510.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sadie

Cute! I love your tie dyed soaps, too! Does the shipping price multiply for each bar one buys?


----------



## hopefulbaby

Sadie - thanks! For most bars it's $4.64 for 1 bar and $1.50 for additional bars. I have a set of 4 though for $8.04 shipping.

lol sad thing is that doesn't even cover the full cost of shipping! Unfortunately shipping from Canada is oober expensive, so I discounted my soap pricing to reflect the remainder of shipping.


----------



## LoloShells

Super cute :)


----------



## artsiekat

Hopeful, those are adorable! I can't believe they're soap.


----------



## sadie

Little kiddies will eat them! Yummy


----------



## hopefulbaby

Thanks! I'm super happy with how they turned out :) I need to put do not eat labels on them once I package them. Have to wait at least 4 weeks before I can package them though. They need to sit out on my curing shelf and oxidize first. Now that I know I can pipe soap, I should try the real thing some time and make edible cupcakes. :haha:

After my BBT being steady for 6 days (rare) it spiked this morning +0.2... and yesterday I was feeling some odd cramps/twinges I've never felt before. It felt like something was burrowing in there. I felt it lower on the left side and higher on the right side. I hope it's not AF playing tricks on me. :dohh: It's soooooooo hard not to test but I don't want to get disappointed and see a BFN either. Right now "could I be pregnant?" is all I can think about. 6 more days THEN I can test..... 6 more days..... :af::af::dust::af::af:


----------



## Coconuts

hang in there Hopeful. 2ww is h.a.r.d! Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise = PUPO!!!!


----------



## sadie

Good luck Hopeful! i hope what you felt was implantation! It is very possible! :dust:


----------



## hopefulbaby

sadie said:


> Good luck Hopeful! i hope what you felt was implantation! It is very possible! :dust:

Thanks, I hope so too!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Coconuts said:


> hang in there Hopeful. 2ww is h.a.r.d! Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise = PUPO!!!!

LOL I love that. :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Coco and Hopeful are both totally PUPO right now--keep it up ladies!!!


----------



## citymouse

Pupo! Pupo! :dance: I swear I felt burrowy wiggles, Hopeful... All my fingers crossed for you guys!


----------



## Coconuts

You guys, I tested!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:cloud9:
Funky cycles are worth the effort!!!!
 



Attached Files:







13DPO FRER 10mIU 25 mIU 7:6:12.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Katy78

Yay Coco!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I know people say that all the time but I really had a good feeling about this cycle for you. I'm so happy I was right :thumbup:.
I know I said I'd stay away a bit but I can't help myself. I keep checking for good news. And here it is.

All the best to you and your sticky bean.


----------



## Coconuts

Thank you poppet xxxxx


----------



## artsiekat

Yayayay, Coco! I'm so happy for you! You've got your little bean! You tested early and those lines look strong! Great sign! :hugs:

Hopeful - FXed that this is your lucky cycle, too!


----------



## citymouse

Yaaaaaay, Coco! Now you owe me some scones.


----------



## hopefulbaby

OMG COCO!!!!!!!!! *SQUEE* Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM...
No borrowy feelings this morning, but I did have more last night... I was bad and caved and tested when I know I shouldn't have this morning. 9DPO is just too early..... I have 10MUI internet cheapies but I saw a bunch of positives on FF at even 8dpo so I figured what the heck. BFN. I know we did everything we could this cycle to get pregnant so it's not for the lack of trying. I'm still hoping for a BFP on Tuesday when I'm supposed to test. I feel like I ate a greasy cheeseburger or a huge slice of cheesecake that I shouldn't have. I feel soo guilty for testing early and seeing another BFN. :nope: I should have just waited, cuz now I feel let down even though it was probably just too early to get a definite answer. :dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

City :rofl: I doooo! That's so funny!
Here's the scone fairy (she looks a lot like the Baby dust Fairy but it's not her, it's the scone fairy)
:dust:


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks Hopeful, I'm sorry about the early BFN but it's exactly that. Way too early.
We all do it, early testing. We all regret it, and we all learn from it. It part of a TTC rite of passage or something. It doesn't matter how much other say don't do it, it gets in your head like a virus and you get testing fever.
I always ask myself 'what if it's negative? Do I really want to see a negative now, today?' The answer is usually no and I wait. What makes you want to test is wanting to see the line.
I want to say hold out to Tuesday but POAS is like pringles. Once you pop, you can't stop.

I'm always dubious about the 8/9DPO HPTs on FF. For all we know the owners of the test weren't charting or got O day wrong. Only by a couple of days and that 9DPO becomes 11DPO. They are rare. Wait wait wait.

A BFP is still very possible. You could be just implanting today for goodness sakes.
Don't give up yet and don't beat yourself up for testing early. We all do it. Comes with the territory. x


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - ugh I know.... I wish I never tested today. The wanting of the line when I got up this morning outweighed common sense. lol Hopefully I can NOT test tomorrow but you're right, testing is like pringles until AF shows up.

I wish I had better testing will power. Each cycle I keep telling myself I wont do it until 14DPO, but each cycle I cave around 10DPO. 

Have you planned a Dr's appointment yet for a blood test and all that early stuff that Drs do? :)


----------



## Coconuts

I mentioned this on my journal. I'm not in any rush really.
I'll have another free morning next Thursday so I'll get the blood test order then and do the test Friday morning.
I want a little time to talk to some people to find out which Doctor and which hospital I want to have all my checkups done at. The local one has a bad rep and it's not an overnight hospital either so I don't care that we're not using that one.
I need some time to find the right hospital and OB. When I have my first prenatal checkup they'll order all the tests again like last time.
Like I said on my journal, I don't think I've contracted HIV or changed my blood type in the last three months so I'm taking it easy. There's plenty of time.
I'm not rushing for an early scan either. When I get my first apt, I'll book for 12 weeks. If I get some funky symptoms or bleeding then I go where I went last time and do an emergency scan. Otherwise a scan at 8 or 12 weeks won't change the course of the pregnancy. But 12 week scans are cuter!!!! I'm just not focusing on MMCs and all that negative stuff. There's no reason right now to believe that this little noodle won't go the distance so I'm going to stay with that feeling and relax and be confident for noodles sake. Worry doesn't help anyone.

x


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - I totally agree with you about how you feel about care/scans. I felt the same way after my losses. No reason to believe this peanut isn't a sticky one, so might as well not rush these things. I wish a very easy next two months/first tri. I think the best thing about the first tri. is that we don't find out we're pregnant until a month has already passed! :D :D


----------



## artsiekat

Hopeful - sorry to hear about the BFN, but it is still early. The thing I found about those 10mui internet cheapies is while they do give you a positive sometimes earlier than other tests, the are sooo hard to see! I've almost missed some positives on those things with FMU, while a first response gave me a clear line later in the day with diluted pee!

Of course, saying that probably isn't helping you hold off on testing much, sorry! Hehe, I'm a POAS addict myself. I even kinda miss it.


----------



## hopefulbaby

artsie - LOL yeah....... now I wanna test again. j/k ;) actually I sorta do. hahaha. no point to it though, I should try to wait until 14 DPO. Time to get DH to hide the tests for me until Tuesday. - great idea coco.

I have two $20 drugstore pregnancy tests (the early response brand) just in case I see even a hit of a line on the internet cheapies. Even Coco's line wasn't as dark compared to the early response test that was clear as day and she's a week ahead of me :) I'm still PUPO!!!!! lol stupid internet cheapies....

why can't someone invent an instant pregnancy test so you can know on the day or day after you conceive??!

The best part of the 2ww for me is that I stopped dieting. I was trying to loose 20lbs to be at my goal weight but I'm at a healthy weight now and was just being picky for summer bathing suit season. I decided the 2ww was not the right time to reduce calories and workout like a crazy woman. I'm enjoying the break. lol I've only been walking the doggies for my exercise.


----------



## sadie

Coco, I am so happy for you that I cried. Congrats!


----------



## sadie

Hopeful, here's a :hugs: we all know too well the frustration of testing early. I will continue to stalk. xo


----------



## hopefulbaby

It's been sooo long since I've written in my journal that I lost the link. lol. It was super old anyway. I started a new one - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fullbabys-lttc-journal-pcos.html#post18678155


----------



## hopefulbaby

ooooo! Coco - I just realized I need to update my sig. :)


----------



## Coconuts

sadie said:


> Coco, I am so happy for you that I cried. Congrats!

Did you really?! That's so cute! :hugs: I do feel very invested in other people journey here. Daily contact does that I suppose. Thanks for the lovely words xxxx.
Any day now for you. Can't wait to finally see that little lamb!



hopefulbaby said:


> ooooo! Coco - I just realized I need to update my sig. :)

Wohoo! :wohoo:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Congratulations Coco. I have everything crossed for a healthy pregnancy for you. 

Hopeful, I got my HPT at 10dpo, but it was on a FRER early response test like cocos. The Internet cheapie did not go dark until after I got the line and it was an evening pee after holding for a few hrs. I then did a digital which confirmed it. I just used the IC's to keep my POAS addiction satisfied.


----------



## hopefulbaby

twilliams - now I wanna test tomorrow FMU with the FRER early resonse test!! LOL


----------



## B&LsMom

artsiekat said:


> Hopeful - sorry to hear about the BFN, but it is still early. The thing I found about those 10mui internet cheapies is while they do give you a positive sometimes earlier than other tests, the are sooo hard to see! I've almost missed some positives on those things with FMU, while a first response gave me a clear line later in the day with diluted pee!
> 
> Of course, saying that probably isn't helping you hold off on testing much, sorry! Hehe, I'm a POAS addict myself. I even kinda miss it.

When I saw Coco's test pics in her journal it kind of made me want to POAS :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy--It was good to see you popping in today :hugs:

Sadie---OMG--7 days left!!!

Hopeful---good luck with all the testing. I got my BFP @ 11DPO---fingers crossed Hun

Coco--again, I'm beyond thrilled for you!!! :hug:

AFM--Midwife appointment tomorrow morning. I'm sure my nerves will be heightened when they bring out the doppler this time--PLEASE LET EVERYTHING BE OK IN THERE!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Aww coco, congratulations my love. :) so happy for you!

Stupid b&b isn't emailing me updates. I wandered in to gush about a book, and stumble upon lovely news instead :) I need to check in more often


----------



## Coconuts

*Artsie*, I was cycle buddies with Wookie and she's just got a BFN. She's having a hard time of it having had two m/c's in the past. I know you went through the same kind of thing before you got your sticky bean and huge lovely bump.
Would you mind refreshing my memory so I can give her some hope? Did you do any testing for the recurrent m/c's? I'm sorry if this is dragging up painful memories my lovely lady.
She saw a specialist who said that ALL of his patients who just kept at it got their babies in the end but I don't think she's feeling it at the moment. I'd love to give her some hope closer to home. Thanks sweetie :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Aww coco, congratulations my love. :) so happy for you!
> 
> Stupid b&b isn't emailing me updates. I wandered in to gush about a book, and stumble upon lovely news instead :) I need to check in more often

What book were you going to gush about??---I'm hearing sooo much about the 50 shades series right now.


----------



## sadie

I cant seem to get myself to give in to the hype of that book. From what I have heard, the sex scenes are great, but the story line and 'other' dialogue is just poorly written.
Figured i'd save my $.


----------



## artsiekat

Coco, I didn't have any extra testing done after my mc's, though when I did get preggo this time they finally checked my progesterone, which they hadn't done the previous times.

It's definitely hard having losses, not just the loss itself, but the time it sets you back. I know most of us are watching our clocks and have a plan for when we want to be done having babies, so losing all those months on multiple losses is a whole other issue to get over besides the loss itself, but your friend should have faith, it will happen for her.

Looking back now, I see my losses as my body preparing for my sticky little one. Those weren't meant to be babies, my body just needed to go through the cycles until it could get it right. But the fact that I was able to get a little eggy to travel down my tubes and be fertilized and implanted, well, that's one of the hardest part for our bodies. The majority of women who have multiple losses have no other fertility issues, just bad luck.

My mother-in-law had her first son and then continued on to have four miscarriages! She ended up having two more children after that, the next one was my hubby. :) Tell her not to lose hope, our bodies usually have a very good reason for doing the things they do. Unfortunately, they can't talk and tell us what they are!


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> Aww coco, congratulations my love. :) so happy for you!
> 
> Stupid b&b isn't emailing me updates. I wandered in to gush about a book, and stumble upon lovely news instead :) I need to check in more often
> 
> What book were you going to gush about??---I'm hearing sooo much about the 50 shades series right now.Click to expand...

That's the one! It's a shocking, filthy, depraved love story and I couldnt put it down. I'm halfway through the 2nd one right now.


----------



## LoloShells

sadie said:


> I cant seem to get myself to give in to the hype of that book. From what I have heard, the sex scenes are great, but the story line and 'other' dialogue is just poorly written.
> Figured i'd save my $.

I can agree on a small level, I'm thinking this is her first attempt at writing. I could be wrong but it reads that way. She reuses a lot of adjectives and dialogue but on the contrary I'm enjoying the story. I can't wait to get the ending. :) I'm casting the movie in my head, lol.


----------



## hopefulbaby

I haven't heard of that book but I kinda live in my own world sometimes. lol

For those pregnant (and newly pregnant) ladies, did you find that you had an abundance of creamy CM right after implantation? Enough to wear a panty liner (or go through a few changes throughout the day...)?

p.s - now that I tested once too early I keep testing. BFN today but I'm not giving up hope. I just *feel* pregnant. It's weird, because I've never been pregnant before but I just feel it. IC are just wrong right now. lol. They need time to catch up to how I feel :smug: Hopefully not all in my head. I'm just enjoying the PUPO mood.


----------



## sadie

Wow Artsie! Week 35!! Nice!

Hopeful, I had the cm. I think its normal.

Lolo, i think that men need to read that book! Who should play Grey?

Hopeful, the book is called 50 shades of grey. All the rage here in the US. Also, do you know what type of students go to st. Clair's/Clare's university. I am subletting my apt and this guy just graduated from there.... Thx


----------



## LoloShells

sadie said:


> Wow Artsie! Week 35!! Nice!
> 
> Hopeful, I had the cm. I think its normal.
> 
> Lolo, i think that men need to read that book! Who should play Grey?
> 
> Hopeful, the book is called 50 shades of grey. All the rage here in the US. Also, do you know what type of students go to st. Clair's/Clare's university. I am subletting my apt and this guy just graduated from there.... Thx

I agree, I've already tried to hand book 1 to DH, lol. Scott Speedman is my Christian Grey :::drooling:::
 



Attached Files:







220px-ScottSpeedmanJan2011.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hopefulbaby

Sadie - woohoo!! Gives me even more hope something is going on down there :) I haven't heard of st. Clair's/Clare's university. wow you only have 6 days to go!!! Looking forward to seeing baby pics soon :)

TMI alert - because of the amount of creamy CM I've had today, I had to change my panties 3x before I gave up and put a panty liner in. soooooo gross. :/


c'mon BFP!!!!!! Hurry on up already and show up to the party!


----------



## Coconuts

*Artsie*, thank you hun. I tell her everything you said. Bucket loads of hope there!! 

Eeeeeek *hopeful* I love this turn about in attitude. 10DPO is still a crazy time to get a BFP especially if you're implanting late.
I love how your post is so sunny and positive! YAR!
I have no idea if things were excessivly creamy or not because after the little brown IB thing I was obsessivly checking my knickers every 5 minutes so all that wiping never let anything build up. :haha: I wouldn't go by CM as any indication though, keep testing my lovely. I hope it shows up soon.

Hmmmm, 50 shades of grey. Mills and Boon for the new generation. Must put that on my amazon wish list!


----------



## sadie

And you know what? I have never stopped checking my 'knickers' this entire time. Een now. So annoying.

lolo-he's handsome!


----------



## B&LsMom

I saw something about Miley Cryus rumored to play the lead in the 50 shades movie, and her future brother in law playing the part of Christian--he is yummy!! He played "Thor" in Thor and then in the Avengers movie and then also was in the movie DH and I saw last night "Snow White and the Huntsman"
 



Attached Files:







Chris+Hemsworth+CinemaCon+2011+Awards+Ceremony+iV8qVpHXgdGl.jpg
File size: 71.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LoloShells

Miley Cyrus? Yuck! Lol. I picture Natalie portman


----------



## B&LsMom

Totally yuck on Miley!! Especially if its racy--HELLO SHE WAS HANNAH MONTANA from the Disney Channel people--you just can't forget that. My hubby is a HUGE Natalie Portman fan--he would second that vote!!


----------



## LoloShells

I don't blame him, she's adorable! :) I thought the same thing, Hannah Montana in what could very easily be NC17?? lol no way. Is she even old enough to read the book? haha


----------



## hopefulbaby

I wanted to quote something I read:

"Implantation, when the fertilized egg implants into the endometrium, happens about a week after ovulation (range: 6-12 days), and it takes another 3-4 days after implantation (9-16 dpo: days after ovulation) for the blood pregnancy test to first become positive, followed 2-3 days later by the early positive pregnancy urine test, the home pregnancy test (HPT)."

So, I shouldn't loose hope until after 19DPO. LOL.


----------



## hopefulbaby

I found this interesting too:

"Urine (Home HPT) Pregnancy Test: The early positive urine pregnancy test will usually not become positive until 2-3 days after the blood test, and in most women until a missed period or about a week after implantation. Many manufacturers of urine pregnancy tests want you to believe that the urine test is usually positive before a missed period, but only about 25% of pregnant women will test positive with the HPT 2 days before a missed period, and about 40% the day before the missed period."

link: https://www.babymed.com/early-positive-pregnancy-test-after-implantation


----------



## Coconuts

I could never tell what they meant by 'missed period'. OK, I know it's obvious but when we're talking about timing do they actually mean 14DPO / 15DPO? My LP was always 11 days so at 12DPO I'm late but if 14DPO is technically late then my testing when I'm late is actually testing 2 days early :wacko:

Exactly hopeful, don't give up the ghost until 19DPO as your last chance saloon or AF arrives. I think some of these stats for when tests are positive are looking at the 50-100mIU tests and not the more sensitive ones though.

Like I said to you, it all hangs on implantation. FXD it was later than you thought and your BFP is just a few days away xxxxx


----------



## hopefulbaby

12DPO test..... such a faint line it's hard to tell if it's even there. It's more defined in person. DH's camera didn't do the best job, probalby cuz it's so damn faint. I'm going crosseyed looking at it and so is DH lol. I'll test again tomorrow morning but what do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0661.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## artsiekat

Inverted it for you, hun. If I were you, I'd be peeing all over a First Response right now. Seriously!

I kinda want to come to your house right now with a First Response and lock you in the bathroom until you pee on it. :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_06612.jpg
File size: 97.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm Loving what I'm seeing!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

artsie - OMG it shows up even more inverted!!!!!!!!!! :D LOL - locking me in the bathroom until I POAS hahahahaha

bmom - :thumbup:

I just got back home from my first wedding photoshoot and I am sooooooooo beat. I was only there for 4 hours but I feel like I could go to bed at 8:00pm without dinner. aaaaaanyway, I'm out of first response early HPT so I have to go out to the grocery store and get one right now (or a pack of two.... just in case). I'm kinda scared to POAS right now since I already did twice today. I'm worried the line will go away or get lighter. lol. Funny, I POAS like a crazy woman when I DONT see a line but when I see a hint of one I get scared to POAS. :wacko: go figure.

I'm thinking I should wait till tomorrow morning for FMU. What do you ladies think?

I'm trying not to get excited too soon I wanna see a BFP before I start counting my chickens. lol but for now - :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hopefulbaby

OH! And I have to call my Endocrinologist tomorrow to get more hypothyroid meds. She said when I get a positive I have to take double the medication and to call her as soon as I find out so they can get me in for more blood tests.

I'm tempted to make an appointment with the fertility specialist for a blood test to confirm tomorrow but worried I'm putting the cart before the horse a bit.

Wow, could that really be a positive test??

Oh, who am I kidding. I can't wait to test tomorrow. LMAO


----------



## B&LsMom

BAHAHA--Post another pic if you do go to the store tonight!! Hopefully you have been holding your pee!!


----------



## sadie

Hi ladies. 
Olivia Joy was born at 9:52 PM, June 10. Water broke spontaneously at 8 am on the 9th. Went to the hospital to be monitored and they decided to keep me tho wast dilated a bit! then came cervadril, pitocin, epidural followed by the vacuum! She's wonderful. I will post a pic as soon as i get home! Thanks for the love!


----------



## Katy78

Oh, *sadie* :cloud9: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

_Congratulations, mom!!!_

Can't wait to see the little one's photo!


----------



## Katy78

*hopeful*, all my crossables are crossed this is it for you!


----------



## Coconuts

What an amazing day!

*Welcome to the world Olivia!!!!* Can't wait to see the little lambs cutie pie face - With a knock out Mamma, she can't fail to be cute stuff! Congratulations Sadie.

*Hopeful*!!!! Eeeeeeek. My computer is notorious for not letting me see faint lines, even my own tests :dohh: I see a maybe hint of something but maybe not in your pic but that doesn't mean anything because my comp screen is anti line, but the inversion on Artsie's pic def has something there. :bfp:
Since it's so faint I'd wait for FMU, if you can. The more concentrated the better!!!!!! This is amazing, I think this could be it!!! BFNs are pretty starkly nothing aren't they. We have a whiff of a bfp!!! Hurry up and wake up!!!!!
(Artsie, you should work for the CSI faint lines division! Good skills!!!!)


----------



## Coconuts

Argh, it's 6 hours later!!! Are you awake yet??!?!?!?? This is torture!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Sadie - CONGRATS!!!!! :D :baby::pink::hug::yipee::yipee:

Coco - LOL sorry to keep you waiting! I took a test last night and it was a BFN, I was too tired to try to post a pic and crashed at 10pm

Okay so I tested this morning with FMU and..... I don't think I see anything anymore :( *maybe* a tiny hint of something but it's even fainter than yesterday. I dunno :/
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2968.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2968-inverted.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hopefulbaby

What the... :dohh: the test shows up better on my IC...... it's a 10MUI test, I'm not sure what the first response one is. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2974.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2974-inverted.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Coconuts

OMG how annoying!
I can't really see much on the FRER pic but the 10mIU does seem to have a ghost of a line!!!!!!!!!
We're never supposed to test two days in a row because of the doubling time and what not. Try again tomorrow and hopefully we'll see some difference in yesterday's and tomorrow's. This is nail biting stuff.
Hopefully it was a later implantation and the hCG is just now getting going. Come on hopefuls eggy, dig in and chuck out that hCG!!!!!!
FXD for less of a squinter.
How many times have you put down those tests and gone back and looked at them. I'm pretty much useless on test days. Too distracted!
Eeeeeeek!


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - oooooh. yeah. DH thought I should wait to test too but I just couldn't do it!!! this is driving me mad!!!!! :wacko::wacko: I keep checking and rechecking. I'll have to put the stick down at some point and go to work! LOL

I know I can see *something* just barely. If it wasn't for you guys and DH seeing.... *something* too I'd think my eyes were playing tricks on me.

I'm praying for a BFP or at least more of a line tomorrow.


----------



## hopefulbaby

I'm tempted to do the easy way out and make an appointment with my FS for a blood test...... HCG shows up in blood first so maybe it's worth a shot?


----------



## Coconuts

But how long will you have to wait for the results? A couple of days? By then, odds are good that the HPT will be working for you too by then. :shrug: Do whatever brings you less stress in the end.


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - I have an online account so I can check my results as soon as the lab gets them, usually a few days sooner than the Dr calls.

I dunno..... I'm scared he's gonna say it's a negative.... but I want an answer darn it! lol. I'm not even sure when AF is supposed to start.... I O'd on the 29th, CD 17 so... maybe tomorrow at 14DPO? *shrug*

The FS office doesn't open for a couple of hours anyway. I think I'm gonna make an appointment, this IS stressing me out.


----------



## Coconuts

Online account with the lab! Fancy!!!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

I know you're going crazy but finding out sooner won't change the end result. You either are or you aren't and you'll find out soon enough with AWOL AF :af:


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - Yeah I love the online account. lol. Anyone in Canada with MSP (medical services plan, mandatory by the government for all canadian citizens) can get one. I'm almost going crazy with the not knowing. I've had so many months go by I've been getting better with the BFN news. lol And I know the "show must go on" so to speak, but I just need to know! These hints of ghost lines are a tease!!!! The problem with awol AF is that she's always awol for me - I haven't had a period on my own in over a year without needing to take provera. Stupid PCOS... This is soooo frustrating!!!


----------



## Coconuts

If you eventually get a +HPT then you'll have to go get you blood drawn anyway. If you really can't stand it. Get yourself down there.
It's your call sweet thing.
Maybe test again in the morning with FMU and make your decision then :shrug:


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - Wow, congrats!!! I'm so excited for you and want to see the LO! When you have time, hun, pictures!! :D :D

Hopeful - Sounds like your lines are being elusive. I'm going to take a good look at the pictures you posted in a minute. Do they look any darker to you in person or are they just ghosts? I know my lines always look more noticeable in person than pictures! FXed for you, you're so still in this cycle!


----------



## artsiekat

Hopeful - Your tests are driving me crazy! I can't see a line on a FRER, but I can see it on the IC you posted after the FRER. Keeping my FXed for you, hun. Are you going to test again tomorrow morning?


----------



## hopefulbaby

artsie - there's definitely something there in person! It's faint though so it's easy to miss, and almost impossible to get a good pic of. haha they're driving me crazy too. I'm wondering if the IC is just a higher MUI than the FRER so that's why there's the discrepancy? OR the ICs are messing with me and playing a cruel joke! I'll probably test again tomorrow morning too...

I've had on and off cramps for the last 3 days with lots of creamy CM so hopefully all good signs!

I'm waiting until the clock strikes 9am so I can call the FS to make an appointment for that blood test. lol :dohh:


----------



## artsiekat

If there's something there in person, then it's most likely positive! Is there even something in person on the FRER? I always had a heck of a time getting a good picture of a FRER, I think it's the recessed window that makes it so hard.

Hopefully your body has doubled it by tomorrow and you'll get a bit darker of a line!


----------



## hopefulbaby

artsie - The REFER is a BFN for sure - the only line on that one was from condensation.


----------



## Coconuts

*pulls out hair* I can't take it, you must be going bonkers!!!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - I AM!!! lol.

Okay so I called my endocrinologist who is on vacation so her assistant suggested calling my family Dr to get more hypothyroid meds.

Then, I called the FS, got put on hold twice then transfered to my FS's assistant who said I didn't need an appointment who forwarded me onto a nurse and it kept ringing and ringing and then disconnected so I phoned back, went though the process again and she put me through again and then it was ringing again but this time went to voicemail. My family Dr's office isn't open yet so I'm waiting to call him...... He can probably just do the blood test for me too. RAR!


----------



## Coconuts

Gosh, so much activity. Go woman!


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - LOL I know, I'm going slightly mad and taking over the thread. hahaha.

I have an appointment later this afternoon with my family Dr to get a refil of synthroid and I just got back from bloodwork so now the wait begins. I should know by sometime tomorrow......... FX and lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## Coconuts

BOOM, and that's how it's done ladies. Squinter of a line in the AM. No worries. Blood draw later that day and results before you can POAS! Go hopeful. I like your style.
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hopefulbaby

LOL! After a year and 4 months of waiting and peeing on sticks I've lost my patience.


----------



## artsiekat

Hopeful - Wow! You got that done, hun! I hope you get good news tomorrow. Don't go crazy checking your labs online all day! :D Can't wait to see the results!

I'd probably be still poas's all night if I were you, but I'm a bad girl.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh Sadie, Congrats! Can't wait to see the sweet girl :)

Ok, I'm gonna have to be Debbie Downer here Hopeful. They look like evaps and wet antibody strips to me. I surely hope I'm wrong, because you've got so much hope invested in that line and I know what that heartbreak feels like :(


----------



## hopefulbaby

Thanks, Lolo :) I'm not really worried so much about the heartbreak. Sure it sucks, but I'm kinda used to it! Mainly I just wanna find out what is going on down there. lol


----------



## hopefulbaby

I'm pretty down right now...... positive urine test at the Drs office, followed by a negative blood test. I guess that makes this chemical pregnancy no. 2. The FS hasn't even told us the bad news yet, I was able to check my results online. He'll probably want us to come in again for another consult. I'm not really sure what he has in store for us as the next step. It just hurts so much seeing all our friends get pregnant right away, some of them without even trying to or wanting to. It's been a year and 4 months of TTC and I'm not getting any younger. I can't help but feel defective because we know DH's sperm is fine and the problem is me. :cry:


----------



## artsiekat

So sorry to hear about the negative bloods, hun. It's not totally over til AF shows, remember that! :hugs:

You had a positive urine at the Dr's? Is there anyway the clomid could be giving you false positives?


----------



## hopefulbaby

artsie - I don't clomid is messing with the test, I mean not this late in the game anyway. I know clomid gives false positive OPKs if you take them too soon to taking clomid pills. It's just frustrating cuz AF doesn't show up for me unless I take provera. It's like my reproductive system is on strike.


----------



## B&LsMom

sadie said:


> Hi ladies.
> Olivia Joy was born at 9:52 PM, June 10. Water broke spontaneously at 8 am on the 9th. Went to the hospital to be monitored and they decided to keep me tho wast dilated a bit! then came cervadril, pitocin, epidural followed by the vacuum! She's wonderful. I will post a pic as soon as i get home! Thanks for the love!

Welcome to the world Miss Olivia!!!!

Eeek the vacuum--that sounds slightly scary but your typing still so things must be pretty good LOL I hope you are home soon so we can see pics!!


----------



## B&LsMom

hopefulbaby said:


> I'm pretty down right now...... positive urine test at the Drs office, followed by a negative blood test. I guess that makes this chemical pregnancy no. 2. The FS hasn't even told us the bad news yet, I was able to check my results online. He'll probably want us to come in again for another consult. I'm not really sure what he has in store for us as the next step. It just hurts so much seeing all our friends get pregnant right away, some of them without even trying to or wanting to. It's been a year and 4 months of TTC and I'm not getting any younger. I can't help but feel defective because we know DH's sperm is fine and the problem is me. :cry:

So sorry hun. I hope the FS can shed some light on where to go. Though it was your first cycle on Clomid and you caught the eggy--it just didn't snuggle in tight enough--maybe another round or two will bring you your rainbow babe!!


----------



## sadie

Thank you, girls. The vacuum was actually so easy. Dont know whay it isnt used more often. It was the pitocin that was so annoying, but i guess that fact that it sped up my dilation was good- less time suffering? Anyway prob going home tmrw. Will post a pic soon!


Hopeful, i'm thinking of you, girl.


----------



## citymouse

Congratulations, Sadie! Welcome to your sweet girl!

Hopeful, big hugs for you. I'm sorry about the blood test. :(


----------



## Coconuts

Oh, hopeful how is that even possible. What test did you take with the doctor? Was is a clear line or is there a possibility of it being evap? I don't know if the thought of a chemical or a straight BFN is more comforting.
So negative blood test. Was there at least a number to make you think that it started creeping up then fell away or was it a big 'up yours' 0. I had a blood test 2 years ago when I had a really long cycle. I got my hopes up then and that 0 was just such a slap in the face and we weren't even trying then.
Oh sweet thing. To come so close and feel so far away again. :hugs: Sending you love and strength. :bodyb: :flow:


----------



## Katy78

*hopeful*, :hug:


----------



## hopefulbaby

Congrats Sadie!

coco - I dunno.... It was pretty hard news to take. All signs pointed to a different answer and as much as I tried to not get excited about it, somewhere deep inside I still was. I'm kinda dreading the call from the FS to see what our next option might be, only because I'm scared of what he has to say and of failing again. my HCG level was a 2. less than 10 at 4 weeks = not pregnant. I was expecting a yes, especially after the urine test at the Drs office. To make matters worse, DH is going to be traveling for work soon and I have my job here so I can't come with him. I don't even know if I want to try so hard at TTC anymore only because it's sooo mentally draining and I'm tired of everyone telling me I'm young and healthy and will have babies when it's meant to happen.

I'm going to recharge, focus on myself for a while and take a break from thinking about babies. I don't want to be that person who can't walk past the baby isle without getting emotional. I'm going to retreat to my journal for a while, but will still be checking in here every so often too.


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies, I had my growth scan today and I'm pretty grumpy! They say baby is 9 lbs 5 oz., I know my bump is big, but not that big. I haven't even bought any new maternity clothes since the second tri!

So now they want to retest me for gestational diabetes and I have another growth scan at 38 weeks. Maybe I'll get lucky and go into labor before then! I just can't believe he's that big. The doctor made a comment that he was surprised I could still bend down when I picked up my purse to go, geez, I'm not crippled over here. I should have told him about how I went on a furniture rearranging spree yesterday! 

Anyway, hopefully they are wildly off, but I can't help feel like I've hurt my baby somehow. :(


----------



## Coconuts

They're always off! I hear this all the time, this is wrong, that's wrong, baby's huge, baby's tiny and usually they're born fine. Try not to worry about it. I'm sure he(?) I think I missed the gender announcement if there was one. I'm sure he'll be fine and I'm sure you haven't done anything to hurt him. It's only natural to have these feelings. Just try not to worry. Doctors are wrong all the time. :winkwink:


----------



## LoloShells

Everything will be fine Artsie. They're always wrong on weight. Not sure why they bother.

However... do NOT lift/push/or pull another piece of furniture, please... Promise?


----------



## B&LsMom

artsiekat said:


> Hey ladies, I had my growth scan today and I'm pretty grumpy! They say baby is 9 lbs 5 oz., I know my bump is big, but not that big. I haven't even bought any new maternity clothes since the second tri!
> 
> So now they want to retest me for gestational diabetes and I have another growth scan at 38 weeks. Maybe I'll get lucky and go into labor before then! I just can't believe he's that big. The doctor made a comment that he was surprised I could still bend down when I picked up my purse to go, geez, I'm not crippled over here. I should have told him about how I went on a furniture rearranging spree yesterday!
> 
> Anyway, hopefully they are wildly off, but I can't help feel like I've hurt my baby somehow. :(

They told me Blake was going to weigh 6 lbs 5oz and he came out 2 days later at 4lbs 12 oz. He will be perfect--don't fret!! Do you have to drink the orange liquid stuff and do blood work again??


----------



## artsiekat

Bmom - yeah, I'm going to have to do the orange stuff again, yuck. I'm doubtful I've developed gestational diabetes since my last test! I don't have a huge sweet tooth, we weren't even able to finish our victoria sponge. :( 

Coco - I totally agree with you! I really don't feel like baby is too big for me and if he were really that massive then why have I only been measuring 1-2 weeks ahead? Shouldn't I be measuring full term by now if he were really over 9 lbs? I'm really getting sick of all these things they do to scare me. I think planting the seed of doubt that I might not be able to birth my baby is much more harmful than my trying to birth a large baby! 

So I've decided to stick to my guns, try for a vaginal birth at all costs and not let them bully me about my large, healthy baby. My body won't grow a baby I can't birth!

Lolo - The pieces I moved were pretty light, I just teeter-tottered them, but I'm letting hubby do all the heavy lifting! It's just kinda hard to keep me strapped down, I'm so ready for my body back! :D


----------



## Coconuts

:bodyb: Stick to your guns!


----------



## citymouse

Artsie, when I was in L&D for my blood pressure at about 40 weeks, they did an ultrasound and the lady told me I had a big baby... Turns out my baby is tall, not "big." she has long limbs but weighed less than 8 pounds at 41 weeks! And I was all afraid I had a 10-pounder.


----------



## LoloShells

Hey city! You gonna send me some fabric mama?


----------



## hopefulbaby

AF showed her ugly face today. FS wants to try the same dose of clomid again.... Not looking forward to the side effects now that I know what to expect! Hopefully this will be our month.


----------



## B&LsMom

Just keep positive which I know you try your best to always be Hopefully. That was a much more "normal" cycle length and AF did arrive for you--naturally?? Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

Good point BMom, I'm so sorry Hopeful, what an emotional week. Now your body knows what to expect from clomid hopefully it'll do a winning cycle for you this month. xxxx


----------



## artsiekat

Hopeful - :hugs: So sorry. I am glad AF showed up for you and you had a good cycle length, here's hoping your body catches the eggy this time!


----------



## Coconuts

Got my betas today folks. 5452 for 4w6d :shock: Woop woop!


----------



## artsiekat

Awesome numbers, Coco! Congrats! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats coco!

I however, am a little frustrated. I'm 10-11dpo and af is starting already. Grrr! Not being pregnant is one thing, but for her to show up 5 days early is just rude.


----------



## hopefulbaby

bmom - I think clomid had something to do with AF coming on her own. Since it made me ovulate, my body was able to flush it out. I'm finally starting to understand PCOS better. I really *don't* ovulate on my own easily which is why I had 3-4 month long cycles before. At least we know now that clomid did something.

I start 2nd round of clomid tomorrow.


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco - congrats on your beta #'s :)


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, that's weird! Maybe O was earlier this month?
Is she here in full force or is it still spotting?


----------



## LoloShells

Coco- its full force. I can feel my cramps getting ready to come on too just hoping they wait til I'm out of the airport. That was my shortest cycle ever. 23 days??? Really??? That means to have a 14 day lp I had to ov on cd 9


----------



## hopefulbaby

lolo - wow that is really short!


----------



## Coconuts

CD9!! :shock: Hopefully this cycle will be back to normal xxx


----------



## hopefulmom19

HI Ladies,

I am new to BnB, Joined a couple days back. I am TTC for 4 months now. today I am 11dpo with no pregnancy symptoms what so ever, so little disappointed. AF is due between 18-20th of June. Just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping it doesn't show up at all. This wait is killing me.

baby dust to all you ladies out there.


----------



## hopefulmom19

Coco - congrats for your beta numbers :)

BTW is there anyone else out there in the same boat as I am ? I am just worried sick.. :(


----------



## Coconuts

Plenty hopefulmom, most are in the US so still sleeping now, I'm sure you'll find some 2wwers here. 
The 2WW is horrid but you're not out until the witch shows up. I didn't get any symptoms until AFTER I got my BFP so don't count on symptoms to tip you off. Those early symptom are progesterone related and so you get the same symptoms with AF as you do with a BFP. I never symptom spotted, too stressful. Not long for you to wait. Enjoy the weekend and BAM. Testing time!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - crazy short cycle! I hope it goes back to normal next cycle.

Hopefulmom19 - I never really noticed much symptoms before my BFP, just like AF symptoms. My breasts didn't even get really sore until a week or two after my BFP, just a normal slight pre-AF soreness before the BFP. Good luck, hope this is your cycle!


----------



## Coconuts

:haha: Artsie, just noticed I've managed to slip in there in your sig .
*BFP with BlakesMom and Coco*
Only just made it. We kind of tag teamed our pregnancies. Now you're finishing, I'm beginning. :cloud9:


----------



## hopefulbaby

hopefulmom - my advice is to not think too much about it (I know, impossible, we all do it anyway lol). I had lots of symptoms last cycle and a faint HPT but it still turned out to be negitive. Try not to stress out too much - FX for you! GL! :)


----------



## sadie

Coco,great numbers!

Hopeful, i'm sorry af showed up. Give the clomid another shot. I did 3 of 50mg and then my successful one was 100mg, and I was a regular ovulator to begin with. 

Lolo, I'd like to think your body is reparing itself for next month, for a reason which we do not yet know.... 

Bmom, how are you feeling?

Arsie, almost there!


----------



## sadie

June 10, 2012 
the little kangaroo sleeps all day long- she barely wakes for a feed, and is up alllll night long. But, it's all good! xo


----------



## hopefulbaby

Sadie - Oh wow, do you know if you ovulated on 50mg at all - were you OPKing?


----------



## hopefulbaby

sadie said:


> June 10, 2012
> the little kangaroo sleeps all day long- she barely wakes for a feed, and is up alllll night long. But, it's all good! xo

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie, she is so beautiful! Congratulations again! <3


----------



## LoloShells

Adorable Sadie, just precious <3


----------



## B&LsMom

sadie said:


> June 10, 2012
> the little kangaroo sleeps all day long- she barely wakes for a feed, and is up alllll night long. But, it's all good! xo

Your cute little baby girl pics aren't helping my baby girl fever at the moment and I LOVE IT!! Is that a dimple I see in the first pic??


----------



## twilliamssbt

Sadie, congratulations on the birth of little Olivia. Make the most of those first few weeks, it really does go so quickly. We had lots of problems and a hospital admission at that age and I think we seriously missed out. Once you get to a month old, they seem to do something new every day. Also make the most of them sleeping so much, it won't be long before she is awake for hours at a time and starts to fight the urge to sleep. 

You have a gorgeous little bundle hun xxx


----------



## twilliamssbt

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/45be7112.mp4

Daniel mesmerised by Euro 2012 wearing his England shirt, he is so bloody sweet and cute x


----------



## B&LsMom

Love his little bunny hanging out with him Tina. Blake's "lovie/comfort toy" is an elephant--and at 3 1/2 years old 'phante goes just about everywhere with us still!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

blakesmom said:


> Love his little bunny hanging out with him Tina. Blake's "lovie/comfort toy" is an elephant--and at 3 1/2 years old 'phante goes just about everywhere with us still!!

One hand on the bunny and one clenched fist that he was shaking at the TV, he even went mad when they scored. He can't yet manage a whole match, but I well up with tears watching him watch x


----------



## sadie

Thanks, everyone!

Hopeful, i def ovulated on 50 mgs. Temped and used opks, too.


----------



## sunflower82

hello ladies we are also trying! i got a pos ovulation test today finally please wish me luck it would be seriously a great bday gift if i get pregnant this time! my bday is july 4 th


----------



## sunflower82

omg she is so adorable reminds me of my baby when she was the small now she is 19 months already


----------



## Coconuts

Sadie, wowee, she's beauuuuuuuuuutiful!!!
A friend of ours had a daughter who was just like that. Zonked out all day and awake and hungry and wanting to just be 'up' at night. She was taking the doctor's advice not waking here and feeding her when she was awake but after 2-3 weeks they were destroyed. Her mum finally told her to wake the little angle up gently during the day and offer her food. She took to it great and kind of reset her little body clock great so she was feeding and awake more during daylight and not so much at night.

Precious BT, what a smasher and I love the arm around bunny :awww:


----------



## sadie

Thanks coco! Finally last night she went to bed and woke on her own at 3-6-8! I feel so much better as I finally got some sleep!!!! They say its normmal to confuse days and nights. Hopefully, she is out of that, so quickly!


----------



## sadie

Hi Tina! Must have crossed posted! Daniel is adorable! Another soccer fan! Soooo cute!!


----------



## B&LsMom

sunflower82 said:


> hello ladies we are also trying! i got a pos ovulation test today finally please wish me luck it would be seriously a great bday gift if i get pregnant this time! my bday is july 4 th

:dust: to you and lots of luck you get a GREAT b-day present this year!!


----------



## artsiekat

sunflower - welcome! Hope you see a BFP for your birthday! :)

Tina - Too cute, I love the bunny, too!

Sadie - Glad you got some rest and she slept more during the night.

I passed my gestational diabetes one hour screening AGAIN! The Dr. did say I just barely passed this time and to watch my sugar intake, but I'll let my body be a little off this late in pregnancy. :D

Oh and I'm not anemic anymore, so very successful lab results for me!


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats Artsie :)

I'm so frustrated with my body right now that I could cry. Today is CD3 and would normally be a very heavy day for me. I'd be bleeding through a tampon and pad as we speak. After about 12 hours of tossing and turning til 4 in the morning and then finally falling asleep, to wake at 11 am I expected to have a huge mess on my hands. However I was pleased to find no mess... but the annoying part is that the tampon was about 97% dry after 12 hours. What the hell is my body doing right now?? Two days of light bleeding, almost a week early... and now nothing? wtf.


----------



## sadie

lolo, is there _ANY_ chance...?


----------



## Coconuts

Exactly what I was thinking Sadie!!!!! IB???!?!?!?!!??!! :test: to be sure Lolo. *nail biting*

*Sunflower* :hi: Welcome along xxxx


----------



## LoloShells

Lol you ladies are funny. I would say no chance. Stranger things have happened I guess. I think I'll let the next few days play out before I do anything crazy like poas.


----------



## Coconuts

Nerves of steel I salute you.


----------



## LoloShells

Besides, this bleeding was more than ib amount. I just don't understand why my body is being a jerk right now, I've been taking such good care of her!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - I think sometimes we all have off cycles, even when being good to ourselves! Though you do have nerves of steel, I'd be testing just so I could open that bottle of wine to drown in! :D:D


----------



## LoloShells

This is true


----------



## citymouse

Lolo, sorry about the confusion. :hugs:

Beautiful babies, Sadie and Twilliams!

Artsie, yay for passing your screening.


----------



## B&LsMom

Artsie--Good Job girly--and congrats about not being anemic anymore---woohoo!! Now tell your Dr. to get off your case!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

lolo - I was going to say the exact same thing as sadie and coco.


----------



## Coconuts

Parents arrive on Sunday. You should get the lucky Wondfos sometime next week!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Bugger, I thought I was posting on Katy's journal. Forgot she was the host of this thread too :dohh: Could that be classed as baby brain???


----------



## B&LsMom

BAHAHA--Baby brain has been getting me all day---I tried to deny it @ work when I missed placed a baggie of dental impressions for a patient, but then tonight I put the mayonnaise above my stove where I put my salt and pepper shakers after making a sandwich for lunch tomorrow. Didn't realize that should have gone into the refrigerator until I went to put the salt and pepper shakers back and there was a mayo jar in my way--What a day!!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl:


----------



## hopefulmom19

Awww..!! she is so adorable.. congrats :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

sadie said:


> June 10, 2012
> the little kangaroo sleeps all day long- she barely wakes for a feed, and is up alllll night long. But, it's all good! xo

Aww..!! she is adorable.. congrats..!! :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

hopefulbaby said:


> hopefulmom - my advice is to not think too much about it (I know, impossible, we all do it anyway lol). I had lots of symptoms last cycle and a faint HPT but it still turned out to be negitive. Try not to stress out too much - FX for you! GL! :)

Thanx Hopeful baby - i got a very faint positive at 11 dpo.. just cudn't wait anymore and checked for the heck of it..i thought it was evap. thn checked again at 13dpo.. it was slightly darker,, showed to DH he agreed it was there...both of these tests were in the evening... thn again yesterday I tested in morning to see if the line gets darker.. but it was same as 13dpo.. though i had accidently dropped it on floor before testing :( so donno if that affected..:wacko:
Just keeping my fingers crossed .. and praying AF doesnt show up..


----------



## Coconuts

A line is a line hopefulmom! :yipee: Congratulations!!!! Picks tomorrow pleeeeeeeeease!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

bmom - LOL!!!

hopefulmom - FX for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## sadie

Great news hopefulmom.

My baby brain started two days before my water broke. I couldnt figure out why every time I wanted to say something, I'd forget what it was. I even said to my friend at lunch that day that maybe this is a sign of labor. Sure enough for me it was.


----------



## artsiekat

hopefulmom - Two lines, one darker? That's a BFP! Congrats! :D

Sadie - I so wish baby brain was a sign of labor for me! Hubby has been claiming that I've been swapping my words or syllables in sentences without even noticing. I think he's trying to mess with my head!


----------



## hopefulmom19

Coconuts said:


> A line is a line hopefulmom! :yipee: Congratulations!!!! Picks tomorrow pleeeeeeeeease!!!!!!

thanks coco.. i will be testing once again on 23rd morn before my gynaec visit.. will take the pic thn...till than fingers crossed :haha:

:dust: to all


----------



## hopefulmom19

artsiekat said:


> hopefulmom - Two lines, one darker? That's a BFP! Congrats! :D
> 
> Sadie - I so wish baby brain was a sign of labor for me! Hubby has been claiming that I've been swapping my words or syllables in sentences without even noticing. I think he's trying to mess with my head!



Good luck artsiekat..:crib: :)


----------



## sadie

Artsie, almost at full term! xo


----------



## Coconuts

hopefulmom19 said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> A line is a line hopefulmom! :yipee: Congratulations!!!! Picks tomorrow pleeeeeeeeease!!!!!!
> 
> thanks coco.. i will be testing once again on 23rd morn before my gynaec visit.. will take the pic thn...till than fingers crossed :haha:
> 
> :dust: to allClick to expand...

THE 23RD *chokes on cereal* as in not today, not tomorrow but the next day, as in two more FMUs flushed down the loo??!??!? How is that possible. You have a line but you're not sure so your...... w.a.i.t.i.n.g.
I think this is a first for BnB. A maybe line (although we all know it's a full on line :haha:) and she's going to just sit on it and wait. Iron will. More power to you. Will be thinking of you Saturday. What a brave lady! :howdy: hats off!


----------



## hopefulmom19

Coconuts said:


> hopefulmom19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> A line is a line hopefulmom! :yipee: Congratulations!!!! Picks tomorrow pleeeeeeeeease!!!!!!
> 
> thanks coco.. i will be testing once again on 23rd morn before my gynaec visit.. will take the pic thn...till than fingers crossed :haha:
> 
> :dust: to allClick to expand...
> 
> THE 23RD *chokes on cereal* as in not today, not tomorrow but the next day, as in two more FMUs flushed down the loo??!??!? How is that possible. You have a line but you're not sure so your...... w.a.i.t.i.n.g.
> I think this is a first for BnB. A maybe line (although we all know it's a full on line :haha:) and she's going to just sit on it and wait. Iron will. More power to you. Will be thinking of you Saturday. What a brave lady! :howdy: hats off!Click to expand...

lol.. no iron will.. given a choice i wud run today to my doc.. but hubby is travelling and will be back only late tom night and he so much wants to come with me that i really cudnt go early:shrug: but yeah meanwhile i got one more test kit :happydance: 
something to do while w..a..i...t..i..n..g:smug:


----------



## Coconuts

So when are you testing again????? Tomoz???? Pic!!!!!! I knew you couldn't sit back and do nothing :haha:


----------



## hopefulmom19

Coconuts said:


> So when are you testing again????? Tomoz???? Pic!!!!!! I knew you couldn't sit back and do nothing :haha:

I am holding myself really hard right now .. I guess i might not be able to do so tom.:shrug: so will definitely take a pic thn..i was just having AF like cramps yesterday morning so go really scared :nope: but luckily nothing so far and cramps are almost not there anymore:happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

I had cramps for a week or so after my BFP. They don't mean one thing or the other. Keep going!!! This is it! :bfp:


----------



## Beautifullei2

can I join??
TTC for a year this month..
Test on monday the 25th & super nervous.. progesterone levels came back at 26.10 & used clomis cd4-8.. (was suppose to do it cd5-9 but got my days mixed up) Went for vag scan on cd11 & had 3 great follicles.. O'ed on the 15 according to FF so now im just anxiously waiting :loopy:


----------



## hopefulbaby

Beautifullei2 - GL! I'm also on second round of clomid, 50mg. Waiting for O.


----------



## Beautifullei2

hopefulbaby: FXed you get a nice strong O :)


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: beautiful!!!! You're getting close to testing! Eeeek! Are you a woman with iron will or do you have to have your tests hidden from you to prevent early testing (like me). It's almost the weekend which always goes by too fast then it's Monday :test:
GL :dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Cocnuts!! I have NO will power lol!! Not to mention I work in a doctors office so its like they are teasing me LOL... DH has to remind me to wait or he will hide them from me Hahahaha


----------



## B&LsMom

Quiet weekend around here!! I got my hair cut for my B-day--ebelle if you are seeing this post, I was slightly inspired by you rocking such cute hair!! here is a pic--still learning how to style it myself--short hair is much less forgiving when not everything is perfectly placed I found out today LOL. 

We also got a few sneak peek pics from our family pics last weekend, I think I said I would share them here--I look sooo different--it's amazing what a new hairstyle can do to freshen up a person look LOL

Good luck with the clomid cycles again ladies!! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3107.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7









194955_440875295944312_782768696_o.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 7









468746_440875465944295_458439883_o.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LoloShells

Very cute Bmom :) Ky and I got that same haircut in February I think. Yes, the short 'do is soo much more maint. than a long cut. Ive recut Kys a couple times since then because it looks too damn cute on her, but letting mine grow back out. I keep picturing myself with my long layered locks that I havent had in years. We'll see how long I stand it before I chop it off again. 

It's BD weekend at my house. Kylee is with my mom for the summer, so its been nice and relaxed and private here. Being able to BD mid-day makes a big difference!! Normally we have to wait until night time and by then we're both so tired and/or full from dinner that nobody's turned on, lol. The privacy is great for spontaneity. I can feel my ovary doin' its thing, so here's hoping that vitamins, exercise, relaxation and privacy are the winning combo :)
 



Attached Files:







ky.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sadie

Haircut is gorgeous B and so are you!!! I agree that a good haircut can really make a nice difference. I love headbands but not everyone does. Do you have any? That would give you some fun options!

Good luck girls!


----------



## artsiekat

bmom - love the hair! Looks a lot like how I've had it last summer! I've been growing my hair out this pregnancy so I can rock the ponytail. I have pretty wavy/curly hair and that short look definitely requires me to straighten it.

I used to have hair down to my waist which I cut 3ish years ago and I've been dreaming about getting it that long again! I actually find really long hair much lower maintenance than any other length!


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo I have EVERYTHING crossed this is your month!! :dust: :dust: :dust: I made an appointment in 5 weeks to have it trimmed, but I'm not sure how often I will be able to keep that up. When I was pregnant with Blake, and then after I had him that was the first thing to go was my hair color/cut appointments to save money--went darker with the color and my gal said we can probably stretch that out to 12 weeks but we'll see LOL

Sadie--I actually have a headband in the 2 family photo's from last weekend LOL but they are more of the elastic type--I think I might have one or two traditional headbands around--I will have to try those out!.

Artsie--Yes my long locks probably were much lower maintenance--but I'm not ready to admit that. My co-worker commented on my hair pic on facebook and said I'm going to have to get up early to do my new do and my reply was this should be much quicker since I don't have the extra 8 inches that need curled now, but on a late morning I could always default back to a pony or messy bun and throw a silk flower in my hair--not sure what will happen on a late morning with this one LOL.


----------



## LoloShells

I've just started making hair accessories, there's a headband I'm going to try shortly. Right now I'm just doing the big bows and huge flowers on strechy bands.


----------



## B&LsMom

Are they going to be on your facebook page?? I love the Huge flower headbands--bought a bunch for my niece when she was itsty bitsy--I loved the 4th of July shoes you posted a week or so ago--those were great too!! Just a few more weeks and I get to find out if my little one will need "accessories" or not LOL


----------



## LoloShells

They will be :) I took pictures today, will put them up tommorow. And thank you! :)


----------



## Coconuts

Boooootful BMom. I went for a Bob about 4 years ago and I loved it but the maintanence was so high. I'm sorry!!!! I prefered the long bohemian look on myself so I let it grow out again and lazy days and messy buns are my saving grace. With my bob I had to get the straighteners out every day and I just got bored quickly.
Your new do really suits you though. So sleek and classy. I hope you find a few late morning tricks to get you through x


----------



## hopefulmom19

blakesmom said:


> Quiet weekend around here!! I got my hair cut for my B-day--ebelle if you are seeing this post, I was slightly inspired by you rocking such cute hair!! here is a pic--still learning how to style it myself--short hair is much less forgiving when not everything is perfectly placed I found out today LOL.
> 
> We also got a few sneak peek pics from our family pics last weekend, I think I said I would share them here--I look sooo different--it's amazing what a new hairstyle can do to freshen up a person look LOL
> 
> Good luck with the clomid cycles again ladies!! :dust:

awesome pics.. and the new hair cut really suits u.. :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

Beautifullei2 said:


> can I join??
> TTC for a year this month..
> Test on monday the 25th & super nervous.. progesterone levels came back at 26.10 & used clomis cd4-8.. (was suppose to do it cd5-9 but got my days mixed up) Went for vag scan on cd11 & had 3 great follicles.. O'ed on the 15 according to FF so now im just anxiously waiting :loopy:

hey Beautifullei2..:thumbup: how did the testing go today ?:dust: for you :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

Coconuts said:


> I had cramps for a week or so after my BFP. They don't mean one thing or the other. Keep going!!! This is it! :bfp:

:) yeah i guess they don't mean anything. I was spotting too for last few days and that freaked me out.. so went for my Scan today jus to rule out a case of ectopic pregnancy.. ( i was so scared whole weekend :( ) ..
But it's all ok :dohh: i jut get paranoid fast..so my doc asked me relax a bit :happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

Glad all is well. x


----------



## Beautifullei2

hopefulmom19 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> can I join??
> TTC for a year this month..
> Test on monday the 25th & super nervous.. progesterone levels came back at 26.10 & used clomis cd4-8.. (was suppose to do it cd5-9 but got my days mixed up) Went for vag scan on cd11 & had 3 great follicles.. O'ed on the 15 according to FF so now im just anxiously waiting :loopy:
> 
> hey Beautifullei2..:thumbup: how did the testing go today ?:dust: for you :)Click to expand...

Tested with a FRER & bfn :cry: My temps are still up though.. even todays temp is higher then when it had been after O.. We will see what the next few days bring. AF is never late so if she is a no show my thursday I will re-test.


----------



## sadie

I cut my hair last summer and regretted it ever since. My hair is frizzy if I dont blow dry it, and the short look was so much harder to maintain. I am now slowly growing it back out to my thick, long, layered, just past my boobs typical hairstyle. Hoping little O is blessed with my hair as DH's has a lot to be desired!


----------



## artsiekat

beautifullei - sorry to hear about the BFN! Hope you get a positive in a few days!

Sadie - I hear you on the frizzy, my hair can get that way, too. Pregnancy has made it a lot less frizzy, though, so I'll miss that! And I agree short hair is way too much to maintain. I like my getting ready routine to be simple!


----------



## sadie

I am now waiting to start losing lots of hair. They say it happens after given birth- i just dont know when.....


----------



## artsiekat

I've heard that, too. Honestly I can't really tell if my hair got much thicker in the first place, but it doesn't sound like fun if it happens.


----------



## LoloShells

I lost clumps of hair while I was pregnant :(


----------



## B&LsMom

I never lost any more hair than normal after I had Blake. I have a co-worker that lost lots after her kiddos--can't remember but I want to say it was about a month later--once hormone levels started leveling out??


----------



## B&LsMom

hopefulmom19 said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> I had cramps for a week or so after my BFP. They don't mean one thing or the other. Keep going!!! This is it! :bfp:
> 
> :) yeah i guess they don't mean anything. I was spotting too for last few days and that freaked me out.. so went for my Scan today jus to rule out a case of ectopic pregnancy.. ( i was so scared whole weekend :( ) ..
> But it's all ok :dohh: i jut get paranoid fast..so my doc asked me relax a bit :happydance:Click to expand...

Wait I think I missed something. Did you get pregnancy confirmed then?? Last I remember you were going to be re-testing on the 23rd...???


----------



## hopefulmom19

blakesmom said:


> hopefulmom19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> I had cramps for a week or so after my BFP. They don't mean one thing or the other. Keep going!!! This is it! :bfp:
> 
> :) yeah i guess they don't mean anything. I was spotting too for last few days and that freaked me out.. so went for my Scan today jus to rule out a case of ectopic pregnancy.. ( i was so scared whole weekend :( ) ..
> But it's all ok :dohh: i jut get paranoid fast..so my doc asked me relax a bit :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wait I think I missed something. Did you get pregnancy confirmed then?? Last I remember you were going to be re-testing on the 23rd...???Click to expand...

yup..i couldn't control and tested on 22nd eve and got two bright lines almost immediately, so went to my gynae on 23rd. I had spotted little on 22nd so I told her this and she said to get a scan done on 25th, just as a precaution that everything is ok. And I saw the yolk sac :) and got so happy that I cried there :dohh: But everything is ok.. and today I am 5 weeks & 2 days :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

sadie said:


> I am now waiting to start losing lots of hair. They say it happens after given birth- i just dont know when.....

hey sadie don't worry so much, it is not good for hair  jokes apart, it doesn't happen with everyone like i know few friends who experienced minor hair loss but it wasn't too drastic. so relax :hugs:


----------



## artsiekat

hopefulmom - Congrats! So happy to hear the good news, hope you have a speedy 1st tri! :D


----------



## Coconuts

Hopefulmom, I think I totally missed that! Pic of the lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats lady!!! Bump buddy!!!


----------



## hopefulbaby

hopefulmom - congrats!! :)


----------



## Katy78

Congrats, *hopefulmom*!


----------



## sadie

Congrats HFM!! That is great news!

I didnt lose any hair during my enitre P (never in the shower) etc so am staying aware! Even when I wash my hair now, nothing seems to fall out! Prior, i wld always lose a decent amount when i'd wash it, ever so rarely.... Like every 5 days. i cant stand blowdrying it!


----------



## B&LsMom

hopefulmom19 said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmom19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> I had cramps for a week or so after my BFP. They don't mean one thing or the other. Keep going!!! This is it! :bfp:
> 
> :) yeah i guess they don't mean anything. I was spotting too for last few days and that freaked me out.. so went for my Scan today jus to rule out a case of ectopic pregnancy.. ( i was so scared whole weekend :( ) ..
> But it's all ok :dohh: i jut get paranoid fast..so my doc asked me relax a bit :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wait I think I missed something. Did you get pregnancy confirmed then?? Last I remember you were going to be re-testing on the 23rd...???Click to expand...
> 
> yup..i couldn't control and tested on 22nd eve and got two bright lines almost immediately, so went to my gynae on 23rd. I had spotted little on 22nd so I told her this and she said to get a scan done on 25th, just as a precaution that everything is ok. And I saw the yolk sac :) and got so happy that I cried there :dohh: But everything is ok.. and today I am 5 weeks & 2 days :)Click to expand...

Congrats!! That is great they saw the yolk sac too. All they could see @ my 5 weeks 2 day U/S was a gestational sac and they still wouldn't confirm "pregnancy" since it was early and they were unable to see the yolk sac or heartbeat.


----------



## Coconuts

That must have sent your mind spinning. Early scan can be like early HPTs. A blessing and a curse.
I hope they've confirmed it now BMom :haha: Bet you felt like telling them 'told you so' on your next apt!


----------



## citymouse

Congrats on the BFP!

So you ladies are due... February? 

G is 12 weeks old today, it blows my mind. I still sometimes can't believe she's mine. But she's such a dear! 

My hair grew at about 1/4 speed while I was pregnant. I only shaved my legs once a week! I really think it's grown as much since the birth as it did during the whole pregnancy. And I haven't lost much at all. I thought I was losing it, because when I would comb it after washing a lot would come out, but my hairstylist pointed out I was only washing my hair every four days so that was just four days' worth.


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> That must have sent your mind spinning. Early scan can be like early HPTs. A blessing and a curse.
> I hope they've confirmed it now BMom :haha: Bet you felt like telling them 'told you so' on your next apt!

That was from the meanie nurse that wouldn't ever give me my 2nd beta hcg results..." 8 week 2 day ultrasound did confirm LOL as if the 5 pregnancy tests and increasing betas weren't enough...


----------



## B&LsMom

citymouse said:


> Congrats on the BFP!
> 
> So you ladies are due... February?
> 
> G is 12 weeks old today, it blows my mind. I still sometimes can't believe she's mine. But she's such a dear!
> 
> My hair grew at about 1/4 speed while I was pregnant. I only shaved my legs once a week! I really think it's grown as much since the birth as it did during the whole pregnancy. And I haven't lost much at all. I thought I was losing it, because when I would comb it after washing a lot would come out, but my hairstylist pointed out I was only washing my hair every four days so that was just four days' worth.

12 weeks already?!? I would love to see new pics if you wouldn't mind sharing...:flower:


----------



## Coconuts

City, my little noodle is due on my birthday! :cake: Feb 15th. Hearts and flowers babies!

I can't believe G is 12 weeks already, where did that time go? Fancy posting another pic of the little mouslette in all her 12 week glory!?


----------



## LoloShells

It's a ghost town around here!

If you're bored, I've posted a lot of new stuff: www.GurlyBird.Etsy.com
And if you'd be so kind to go 'like' my facebook page if you haven't already, I would really appreciate it :) love you girls. www.facebook.com/GurlyBird


I feel pain in my lower region to the right, I'm worried we didn't time BD properly :/


----------



## twilliamssbt

Congrats, hopefulmom!

City I am with you, Daniel was 13 weeks old on Wednesday and officially 3 months on Thursday, I still can't believe he's my son


Having a bad week, one of those where if anything can go wrong, it has. On the bright side, Daniel slept from 11pm through to 6am for the last 2 nights, am hoping it continues x


----------



## B&LsMom

Tina it's so great to hear from you--new pics of Daniel would be great too!! How was the BFing been going??

Posted an announcement on facebook tonight with this pic:
 



Attached Files:







New folder1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## citymouse

Your hair is so cute, Bmom! I had super short hair for a while (a pixie cut) and it was such a pain... Anything chin-length or longer seems so easy in comparison! That's a very cute way to announce. :)

Twilliams, that's great sleep! G went 10-5 last night... That's her longest stretch ever. So weird to wake up with the sun starting to rise!

Lolo, I'll find you on FB... I still need to send you some fabric! D'oh.


----------



## Coconuts

BMom, you're so cute and I love the cut out month numbers!!! Not to mention that cute bump!! Did most people know or have you had a stream of OMG congrats?


----------



## twilliamssbt

Beeastfeeding not great blakesmom, am expressing and saving for one feed at the moment, can't get in one go for a whole feed. 

City he went from 11 till 6 last might too, I really hope this is it now


I will sort some pics later

I have short hair, it's a graduated bob longer st the front as long as I quickly blow dry and straighten with GHD spray I can go 2 days without straightening again and wash again. I tend to straighten an hour or two after blow drying. I have not had any hair fall out through pregnancy up till now it just seems a bit dryer now than when pregnant.


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> BMom, you're so cute and I love the cut out month numbers!!! Not to mention that cute bump!! Did most people know or have you had a stream of OMG congrats?

All of our family knew, but really none of my friends out side of work did (tho one SAHM saw I posted on a page the other day I was 18 weeks :dohh:) It's nice to be out in the open, but will probably keep the pregnancy posts to a minimum--we all know how hard those can be to look at following a loss!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. I lost this thread somehow...Hope you are all doing well. :)
AFM, I'm 22 weeks now, my dr is going by the due date of Nov. 2nd. I have been told to not be too active, not to be in the heat, and rest as much as possible. So, it's been rough with a 2 & 3 year old around the house. Plus, with my 3 year old breaking her arm a few weeks ago its been crazy...
Blakesmom-Cute way to announce! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

WELCOME BACK ASHLEY :wave: Is there a reason your Dr. is having you lay low and avoid the heat?? Sorry to hear about your daughters arm--where you around last Fall when Blake had a broken leg?? It's so hard when they are young to deal with a major injury, but so amazing how quick they adapt and how quickly they heal also!!


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies, i had my little boy yesterday 6/30 at 7:06am! I labored all day friday, by the next morning i was 9 cm dilated, but his head wouldnt descend. Dr. Didnt want break my waters because of his predicted size and he was worried about cord prolapse. 

I hadnt had any pain relief, so i was so done and my doctors made the csection a very good experience. But the fact i wasnt in pain probably helped!

Quinten was born 8lbs 15oz 19 ins tall! Ill get a picture for you girls when i get on the laptop!


----------



## Coconuts

Yipee Artsie, he's here! Looking at his little face I bet you can't believe it after all you guys went through to get to this point! you did it sweet thing! He's here!!! congratulations on your new little bundle :cloud9: Can't wait for a little pic x


----------



## artsiekat

Hi ladies! I'll have to catch up with everyone's post soon. Still in the hospital right now, but here's a pic of Quinten. He is such a handsome little man!
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-30 23.08.12.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 9









2012-06-30 17.26.08600.jpg
File size: 100.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sadie

Artsie!!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you and your family and he is just beautiful! I am glad it all went well!!
xo


----------



## Katy78

Congratulations *artsie*!!! Such a handsome little man indeed :). He should be, all the other Buns babies are gorgeous.
Sorry you had a hard time giving birth but I bet it was all worth it in the end.
I'm so happy for you.

TTC190810 should have given birth by now too, if I'm not mistaken. Haven't heard from her in a while.


----------



## B&LsMom

Artsie--Great Job Mama!! What a head full of hair your little man has--I also LOVE your boppy cover--did you make it you crafty girl you?!? Enjoy that handsome little face--I bet you can't wait to bring him home!!


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Artsie! Congratulations! He's adorable!


----------



## Coconuts

CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!! Well done mamma! xxxxx


----------



## ashleywalton

artsie-Congrats! He is beautiful! Hope you recover quickly!

blakesmom-Thank you! I've been having contractions, cramping and pressure since I was 16 weeks. I had my second baby a month early so we're being cautious. And, I couldn't imagine a broken leg, a broken arm is not fun. But, she loves her cast! :)

Hope you are all doing good!


----------



## TTC190810

Hi Ladies,

Im still here Katie, Lurking in the shadows!! No....its was a long bumpy ride for me from 31 weeks onwards - I will try to tell you everything withoug making this an stupidly long post.

1. At 31 weeks started having reduced movements that coincided with strong braxton hicks - went in for monitoring and they were very worried about my size - i hae measured small throughout but now i wasnt showing any growth at all! So had a million and one scans in the last few weeks - she was estimated small but showing growth so that was good news!

2. I was diagnosed with an irratble uterus - this meant that from 33 weeks i was having contractions that that ranged from every 30 mins to every 3 mins. It was terrible - couldnt sleep and the drugs thay generally give you to stop contractions can cause heart arrythmias in the baby - we were already having a c-sect because of my husbands genetic heart condition so that was a no go - so I just got on with it - worrying all the time that i wouldnt know if i was in labour should my waters not break as i had my bloody show at 33 weeks! I was put on bed rest - unless i was travelling to or from the hospital! YEY!!

3. Then just to make the end of my pregnancy unforgettable i developed pre-eclampsia!
They had moved my section date to the 5th June and I had to go in everyday for 4 hours monitoring - they wanted to try and keep her in as long as possible as she was estimated to be so small! This gave me four days to wait till my section - i was happy as i was so anxious about her well being!

4. On the Sunday before my c-sect (was to happen on the Tue) a midwife came to my house to run my monitoring checks. I had been feeling unwell but just thought i was over tired! BP was very high - she rang my consultant who said that she didnt want to admit me before Tuesday but I was to take my BP everyhour and if got any worse then I was to go in immedietly! ANyways - i went down hill rapidly - midwife left at 4 o clock by 7 i was at the hospital hooked upto IV's and in a terrible state - everyone just kept saying I was septic?? - Long story short - I was extremely poorly but LO seemed to be doing fine so I was stuck in hospital till my c-sect (if they were still going ahead - but my pre-eclampsia was getting worse so I never thought they wouldnt do it!

On Tuesday 05th June at 12:21 - Lily-Ann arrived into the world via c-section! She is amazing - my entire world!

C-sect went well - I am hating recovery - im fed up of feeling so restricted and dependent on everyone but oh well!

So although the end wasnt good I would do it all again for my princess! Im gonna try and add an image?!?!

May have to do in a diff post!


----------



## TTC190810

Forgot to add - after them stressing us out so much over her size - he was 5lb 6oz! I know it is small but not that small in the grand scheme of things!

Its saying its too large - they are only iPhone pics?!?! Any advice on how i can show you my little lady?!


----------



## Katy78

Poor *TTC*, you've been through a lot :hugs:. But I'm soooooooooooo happy it all turned out well. You have your little one next to you so it was all worth it. 

TTC, I'm not sure how to post the photos from your i-phone but maybe you should download them to your computer and try from there.

OK, going back to silently lurking.


----------



## TTC190810

I was on my computer as I knew I couldn't attach through phone but it says the image is too big?! Not quite sure as I have posted pics before?! Thank you for thinking of me Katy, I read the thread at least once a day, just silently lurking, I lurk as I make myself crazy reading diff things all the time, although maybe I'm past that now she's here?! 

Much love ladies 

X


----------



## twilliamssbt

Congratulations artsiekat, he's gorgeous.

Congratulations TTC, sounds like you had a really rough time. 

Make sure you both enjoy that newborn phase, it really does fly by, I feel like I have a little man now and he's 13 weeks old

X


----------



## B&LsMom

TTC--What a journey to get your little lady into this world!! I had pre-eclampsia with Blake and they estimated his weight to be 6 1/2 lbs and when he was born 3 days after that ultrasound he was only 4lbs 12oz. My mid-wife is being optimistic that I will be fine this time and have a bigger baby--we'll see with time how all that goes.


----------



## ashleywalton

TTC-So glad that you are baby are okay! I had pre-eclempsia with my 1st baby and had to be induced. I had extremely high blood pressure and protein in my urine. Just wanted to let you know just cause you have it once doesn't mean you'll automatically get it again. My blood pressure was completely normal with my 2nd and so far has remained normal this time as well. :)


----------



## B&LsMom

ashleywalton said:


> artsie-Congrats! He is beautiful! Hope you recover quickly!
> 
> blakesmom-Thank you! I've been having contractions, cramping and pressure since I was 16 weeks. I had my second baby a month early so we're being cautious. And, I couldn't imagine a broken leg, a broken arm is not fun. But, she loves her cast! :)
> 
> Hope you are all doing good!

Oh goodness well keep these legs crossed until its time then mama. Blake got around really well with the broken leg--he figured out how to walk on it in no time, but it happened right when we had started potty training so that was a HUGE set back as it was hard to get his pants down because his cast came up to his thigh and he needed help getting onto the potty too. But we got thru it and have a good story to tell for years down the road I guess.


----------



## hopefulmom19

Coconuts said:


> Hopefulmom, I think I totally missed that! Pic of the lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Congrats lady!!! Bump buddy!!!

hey sorry forgot abt the pic.. its on my hubby's phone will post today evening :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

artsiekat said:


> Hey ladies, i had my little boy yesterday 6/30 at 7:06am! I labored all day friday, by the next morning i was 9 cm dilated, but his head wouldnt descend. Dr. Didnt want break my waters because of his predicted size and he was worried about cord prolapse.
> 
> I hadnt had any pain relief, so i was so done and my doctors made the csection a very good experience. But the fact i wasnt in pain probably helped!
> 
> Quinten was born 8lbs 15oz 19 ins tall! Ill get a picture for you girls when i get on the laptop!

congrats artsiekat :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

artsiekat said:


> Hi ladies! I'll have to catch up with everyone's post soon. Still in the hospital right now, but here's a pic of Quinten. He is such a handsome little man![/QUOTE
> 
> Awwwww he is the cutest little thing :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

WOW TTC what a journey for you both. So happy to hear that it all worked out well in the end, even if you're hating your recovery! :hugs:
You could try saving the pic as a different file, maybe jPEG and then reducing the quality. We can still see the pic fine but it's saved as a smaller file. On my computer (Mac) I click [save as] and select [jpeg] from a drop down menu then a slider appears and I can slide it all the way down to make a small file jpeg.......
congratulations again x


----------



## hopefulbaby

Artsie!!!! He is perfect!!! Congrats :) :hugs:

TTC - congrats!!!!!

AFM...

Just got back from my mini vacation out of the city. Had a great time with DH and the dogs but no sign of O or that clomid worked the second round like it did the first. I'm beyond frustrated right now :cry:


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats artsie! He's adorable, look at all that hair!


----------



## twilliamssbt

As promised some pics

Daniel last month
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/015-1.jpg

Daniel and Josh, my friends son

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/017-1.jpg

Callum, Poppie, Daniel and Joshua

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/029.jpg

Daniel and Poppie, bear in mind Poppie is 7 weeks older than Daniel
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/035.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/036.jpg


https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/040.jpg


----------



## Coconuts

Love that little shirt. The jeans are too cute for words too! As for Daniel, what a corker!


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Hopefulbaby, hope your O happens soon!

Twilliams, what a cutiepants!


----------



## LoloShells

Happy Independence day to my U.S. ladies :)


----------



## sadie

Great photos, Tina! He is adorable!


----------



## hopefulmom19

Hello ladies, I am back.. past few days were little bad and I have been cramping and spotting and worried as to why this happening.. today is little better but last night I couldn't sleep because of cramps :( it was really bad and day before yesterday I was just sitting on bed and started spotting all of a sudden :shrug:..
called my gynaec about it and she said that she can not tell why I am cramping and spotting till I get my scan on 7th July. I am just worried. Has anyone else experienced this ? Also I have been feeling slightly cold and seems to have lost appetite :confused:


----------



## hopefulmom19

They are beautiful .. awesome pics :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

Hey Coconuts .. here is the pic :) posted finally
 



Attached Files:







20120623_001646.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Coconuts

Yey hopeful, so good to finally see that test.
It's hard to say just what is going on. You're doctor is right. Is the spotting red or brown? Brown is the better of the two.
There are plenty of ladies who've had red bleeding in their first tri and everything has turned out just fine.
Tonibzac who stalks my journal (and I hers) had bleeding on and off more than not and her noodle is doing great.
The loss of appetite might just be from the worry. Do you still have any other pregnancy symptoms?
Try to keep calm and think positive. 2 more days until your scan.


----------



## artsiekat

Hopefulmom - I know this is probably impossible for you to do, but try not to stress, hun. You won't know anything until your scan. How much spotting is there? Has it gotten worse? I had bleeding during the 1st tri and I know how frightening it can be. :hugs:

Keep us updated about your scan, how far along are you right now?


----------



## artsiekat

Thanks everyone for the congrats! Our little man is doing awesome, he lost almost a lb after birth, but as of today he's gained back two ounces as my breastmilk has come in!

Blakesmom - I actually didn't make the cover, it's a leachco brand pillow and not a boppy. I love the print, too!

TTC - So happy to hear you have your little girl safely in your arms, sounds like a rough journey to get her here. I'm glad everything you have her now! 

They told me the day I went into labor that my baby was 10 lbs 12 oz, but he was born at 8 lb 15 oz, I'm not sure if they are ever that accurate in predicting weight!


----------



## sadie

Great pic, artsie!!


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - If I put him on my shoulder when he's hungry he tries to latch onto my neck or cheek. Sometimes I can't help but let him try for a few seconds, it's like little kisses!


----------



## LoloShells

This tww is playing with my emotions, lol. It's been awhile since I've felt all anxious about my symptoms. Lame!


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie, the new avatar is soooooooooo cute!!!

Lolo, SS have you in their grip do they? It's normal, you're not lame. Sending positive baby vibes your way
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Oh no? I just poas at 9 dpo! Lol, what the hell is wrong with me this month?? I know better, geez


----------



## Coconuts

Once you start you can't stop!!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

well at least it was the only one in the house. Nothing left to pee on!

I'm keeping myself pretty busy making shoes, headbands, and re-purposing all of Kylee's old furniture (and some garage sale finds) before she gets home from my mom's this summer. I'll post some before and after photos when it's all said and done! I love before and afters :)


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - I always broke down around 9 dpo, fxed you get a line some days from now!

Are you planning on making any adult headbands also? Your stuff is so cute, makes me want to get working on a girl! :D


----------



## Coconuts

LoloShells said:


> I'll post some before and after photos when it's all said and done! I love before and afters :)

I love your before and afters. I'm sure it's going to be amazing. I'm still wowed at that cabin bed you made for her!!! Superwoman.
:dust:


----------



## LoloShells

artsiekat said:


> Lolo - I always broke down around 9 dpo, fxed you get a line some days from now!
> 
> Are you planning on making any adult headbands also? Your stuff is so cute, makes me want to get working on a girl! :D

Aw thanks Artsie :) Yes I've made a few adult bands and or clips for myself to wear. I made an all leopard print bow clip, like the one in my shop but without the pink. I made a brown and black flower out of melted polyester that I put on a headband too. I'll have to take a photo :)


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> I'll post some before and after photos when it's all said and done! I love before and afters :)
> 
> I love your before and afters. I'm sure it's going to be amazing. I'm still wowed at that cabin bed you made for her!!! Superwoman.
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! I was pretty proud of myself for that one too ;) I was so sore after that weekend!

So far I've redone a $15 garage sale dresser with some white paint, wrapping paper an Mod Podge, and one of her old lamps has been transformed with some white paint and colorful fabric. Still going to makeover her bookcase, and thinking about making her some sort of padded storage bench if I can do so inexpensively :) I need to sit down and finish that t-shirt rug too!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh yes, the t-shirt rugs!

*City*, didn't you have one of them on the go too?
Did it get finished? Is G using it? Can we see it?


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> Oh yes, the t-shirt rugs!
> 
> *City*, didn't you have one of them on the go too?
> Did it get finished? Is G using it? Can we see it?

As we're only about an hour from each other she shipped it all over to my house while she was in nesting mode, before G was born :) she had to get it out of there! So I really need to get it done since she did all the hard work!


----------



## LoloShells

I just bought a grip of Wondfos for the first time. Hoping they're lucky :)


----------



## citymouse

Yes, Lolo mercifully took the tee-shirt rug off my hands! :haha:

Good luck with the Wondfos!


----------



## artsiekat

Ooo, lolo, you're going to have to finish it! I want to see it, too.

I went through some furniture refinishing in my last trimester. I painted a tall chest of drawers for my sewing room white and mint green drawers, then I painted my kitchen chairs mint green and a small side table white with red legs. I'll have to dig up the pictures I took of them.

And I agree with everyone else, your bed was awesome, lolo!


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo when will the Wondofs come in???


----------



## Coconuts

Lucky Wondfos!
Must see that rug!!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> Lolo when will the Wondofs come in???

honestly, I'm not sure. I didnt really pay attention to that. I just figured chances are I'm not pg yet, so I can put them to use for the rest of the year at least, lol.


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> Lucky Wondfos!
> Must see that rug!!!!!

As it stands, it's only about an 1/8 of the way done:blush:


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo--your LP is at least looking better this cycle if your ticker is right...


----------



## hopefulbaby

:hi: Hello :) Just stopping in real quick to say hi.

artsie - love your new profile pic!


----------



## LoloShells

B-mom, thank goodness, right!? I dunno what the deal was last month but that sucked. Have about 3-4 days left in this cycle if it does what it should.


----------



## B&LsMom

Hey Hopeful :wave:


----------



## citymouse

Hi, Hopeful!

Fx'd for you, Lolo!


----------



## artsiekat

hi hopeful! How did the clomid go this cycle?

Lolo, almost testing time! :o FXed!


----------



## hopefulmom19

artsiekat said:


> Hopefulmom - I know this is probably impossible for you to do, but try not to stress, hun. You won't know anything until your scan. How much spotting is there? Has it gotten worse? I had bleeding during the 1st tri and I know how frightening it can be. :hugs:
> 
> Keep us updated about your scan, how far along are you right now?

Hey ladies.. thanx for all the support. The scan went ok got to see the heart beat. I am 7 weeks complete now and spotted again on Sunday :(. Also I am cramping too much on both my sides and tired all the time. Pain is almost the same and spotting has reduced a bit :(
coco : i have few symptoms like tiredness, too sensitive to smells, sore bbs, and slight nausea in morning. Just praying that everything goes well.


----------



## hopefulmom19

:thumbup:hey lolo all the best..


----------



## LoloShells

artsiekat said:


> hi hopeful! How did the clomid go this cycle?
> 
> Lolo, almost testing time! :o FXed!

Hoping the wondfos stay away for a few days, lol. FF says test day is the 12th.


----------



## citymouse

Hopeful mom, I had cramping up to about nine weeks. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Cm has darkened to a yellow and I feel a little crampy so yet another cycle gone :/


----------



## citymouse

:( Sorry, Lolo.


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo fingers crossed AF stays away and the Wondfos come soon to confirm :winkwink:


----------



## Coconuts

Still got my fingers crossed Lolo.

Hopefulmom, a heartbeat is a great sign. I know quite a few women who had quite a lot of bleeding and all is well so try your best to remember the heartbeat and forget the spotting.x


----------



## LoloShells

Well AF's here officially today. I think I ovulated later than I thought. (CD16, and the only days we didnt BD that week were cd 15 and 16, DOH!!) Thinking about temping again this cycle. We'll see. 

Anyways, have my best friends daughters birthday to attend today. Last year I made her the hello kitty cake, this year I made hamburger cupcakes with sugar cookie french fries :) Too much cuteness.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0560.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0561.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LoloShells

PS, I got my 7th order on Etsy today :D woohoo! DH asked if he could quit his job yet, lol.


----------



## B&LsMom

Oh LOLO I'm so sorry :hugs: ---Those cupcake and the fries are ADORABLE--you are so creative and talented!!

We found out yesterday we are team blue :blue: again--here are a few scan pics!!
 



Attached Files:







BABY_11.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4









BABY_3.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## citymouse

Wow, Lolo! You are so talented!

Congrats, Bmom!


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks ladies, congrats Bmom! I just bought fabric yesterday to start making boys shoes! ;)


----------



## B&LsMom

seriously I'm not sad about having a boy but I did have baby girl fever after my sister in laws shower and all the hair bows and dresses and pink--slightly sad I probably wont get that now--told DH 2 boys is probably enough!!


----------



## Coconuts

LOLO uh...... WOW! Those hamburger cupcakes are insanely amazing and those sugar cookie fries are just the kicker!!!! What a talented lady you are!!! WOWZERS!

BMom, another B.O.Y!!!!! Amazing, I'm sure big brother will be happy about that.
Boy or girl, each one has their own little personality which kind of makes gender irrelevant? I can understand missing the dresses for little girls though. I saw some tiny little swimming knickers for a teeny tiny girly butt yesterday. There's just something about girl baby clothes that make you go all gushy - but in the end it's the baby inside them that you gush over. Lovely scan pics. xxx


----------



## citymouse

Some of my favorite clothes for G are the gender-neutral ones. A lot of little girl clothes are a total pain in the ne k to get them into!


----------



## hopefulmom19

oh these look yummyy.. :)


----------



## pjstensgaard

PLEASE HELP! ANY OPINION WELCOME!

Warning-- a little TMI involved in this post.

Ok, so :witch: was due Saturday. (It's almost Tuesday now.) On Sunday morning, I did some digging (literally) with some toilet tissue and when I hit my cervix (high and firm) I got some very light pinkish fluid on the tissue. So I assumed, ok, :witch: will be here before end of day. I wiped my cervix each time I went to the bathroom for the rest of the day and there was nothing. Then bed time comes, and a little more pink fluid just when I wipe the cervix. 

Today, exact same thing. Light pink (this time perhaps a tiny bit darker) in the morning, only when I go up to my cervix and nothing the rest of the day until about an hour ago, and it's even lighter than Sunday, now. If I were just wiping regularly, I would never would have caught it on either day. I am assuming the :witch: is just playing games with me and each day, I've been like, ok, no doubt, AF will be here before the day ends.... but she hasn't.

Hubby and I did :BD: Saturday... kinda rough (sorry again for the TMI) so Sunday's pink fluid could have been from that, but Monday too? 

I know that it's way too late for IB. 

I had a lap done on the last day of my last period (where they found small amt of endo), but we only had the chance to :BD: one time at the end of O, because of the recovery time. And, DH has LSC. So, it really is AF, right???? I know if I just wait it out, then this will be confirmed, but instead I turn into crazy symptom spotting lady! Ugh!

Other than that I am showing no signs of either preg or period. No sore boobs, no cramping. I am exhausted, but that's probably the new puppy I am trying to potty train taking out every 2 hours. No real irritability or anything. I AM STUMPED!


----------



## B&LsMom

Have you tested?? :test:


----------



## pjstensgaard

No. 
Every bone in my body is avoiding it like the plague and I usually am a POAS-aholic!!! LOL


----------



## hopefulbaby

Artsie - clomid didn't work this cycle. I think I may have ovulated on my own on CD25 though.

lolo - oh my gosh!!! those cupcakes!!!!! wow.

blakesmom - :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: Congrats!!!

AFM....

DH's and my wedding was fantastic! Couldn't have been better - unless my dad didn't step on my dress and trip me down the isle. LOL. caught on tape too. :dohh:

In the 2WW.... trying to hold off until saturday or sunday to test. The FS wants us to double clomid (100mg) for next round. Maybe we wont need to? ;)


----------



## hopefulmom19

I agree.. everytime i see those nice lacy things for baby girls I just wish that I have one.. there are so many awesome options to dress them.. for baby boys its same old boring stuff.. :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

pjstensgaard said:


> No.
> Every bone in my body is avoiding it like the plague and I usually am a POAS-aholic!!! LOL

I think you should test because I am almost 8 weeks through and don't have any symtoms except sore bbs.. which started only last week... so test is the only way for confirmation..:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmom19

hopefulbaby said:


> Artsie - clomid didn't work this cycle. I think I may have ovulated on my own on CD25 though.
> 
> lolo - oh my gosh!!! those cupcakes!!!!! wow.
> 
> blakesmom - :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: Congrats!!!
> 
> AFM....
> 
> DH's and my wedding was fantastic! Couldn't have been better - unless my dad didn't step on my dress and trip me down the isle. LOL. caught on tape too. :dohh:
> 
> In the 2WW.... trying to hold off until saturday or sunday to test. The FS wants us to double clomid (100mg) for next round. Maybe we wont need to? ;)

congrats hopefulbaby :hugs: and good luck for this round..:thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

*PJ* :test: If you're late then you'll get a good and clear answer either way and put an end to the torture! Why won't you test??!?!?!?!? I'd have peed on about 68 by now :haha:

*Hopefulb*, finally this cycle is coming to an end with an eventual O. Testing soon. I've got everything crossed. Don't worry about a late O. Cocobaby's egg didn't pop until CD41!!! And look at us now. :cloud9:


----------



## pjstensgaard

hopefulmom19 said:


> pjstensgaard said:
> 
> 
> No.
> Every bone in my body is avoiding it like the plague and I usually am a POAS-aholic!!! LOL
> 
> I think you should test because I am almost 8 weeks through and don't have any symtoms except sore bbs.. which started only last week... so test is the only way for confirmation..:thumbup:Click to expand...


Tested this morning. Negative.


----------



## Coconuts

:cry:


----------



## hopefulbaby

pj *hugs*


----------



## hopefulbaby

Anyone have crazy heartburn before a BFP?


----------



## B&LsMom

hopefulbaby said:


> artsie - clomid didn't work this cycle. I think i may have ovulated on my own on cd25 though.
> 
> Lolo - oh my gosh!!! Those cupcakes!!!!! Wow.
> 
> Blakesmom - :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: Congrats!!!
> 
> Afm....
> 
> Dh's and my wedding was fantastic! Couldn't have been better - unless my dad didn't step on my dress and trip me down the isle. Lol. Caught on tape too. :dohh:
> 
> In the 2ww.... Trying to hold off until saturday or sunday to test. The fs wants us to double clomid (100mg) for next round. Maybe we wont need to? ;)

beautiful wedding profile pic!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

congrats Hopefulbaby, i think every wedding has its embarrassing moments! BTW This last cycle I had heartburn. Thought it was a good sign :(

AFM, well AF is making up for being so scant last cycle, thats for sure. Horrible! I'm going right through tampons and pads at an alarming rate. I'm so over this crap. Blahhhhh. I just keep trying to tell myself that the longer it takes, the skinnier I'll be by the time it happens :) I've lost 8 lbs in the last 6 weeks, woohoo!


----------



## Coconuts

Great weight loss Lolo. The AF part really sucks! :sad1:

Hopeful, I didn't have heartburn but I've never had heartburn in my life. It sounds terrible though. x


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you :) i'd love to lose 17 more, but realistically I haven't been that weight since I came out of basic training at age 18! I'm guessing more like 10 more.


----------



## hopefulbaby

lolo - congrats!!! 8lbs is awesome :)

AFM..

It's really hard for me not to put life on hold while TTC. For example, I want to stay home more since I work so much, and live far away from work. I want to be able to cook / clean / take care of the house more but I'm waiting for a baby to feel justified to quit my job for that..... and the whole diet / exercise thing is on hold too.

I'm going to go on a diet soon myself..... If I'm not pregnant in the next 2 months I'm not waiting anymore to live life! My Dr suggested not working out in the beginning like I was and I've gained 15lbs in the last year and a half! :/ He thought my obsessive workout habits were keeping us from getting pregnant. I'm not the type of person who can just go for a walk. I need to be sweating and hardly able to breathe for it to count as working out. lol

So anyway..... If I'm not pregnant in 2 months then I'm going back to living life how I was before TTC, and in 8 months from now if we're still not pregnant then I'm quitting my job anyway. Baby or no baby.


----------



## LoloShells

I don't sweat (really I can't, it's odd, and quite annoying/dangerous) but I still get a workout ;) Speed walking is even better than running and definitely better than doing nothing :D I don't see why working out would be a problem for getting pregnant. I know you arent supposed to start a rigorous routine after becoming pregnant, but if your body is already used to it, you'd think all it could do is help.


----------



## Coconuts

I only thought hard core working out was bad for TTC if it was stopping your cycles. Can't see why being healthy is bad. Unless you were quite underweight then maybe the doc wanted you to gain a few more pounds :shrug: Def get on with life! Good for you x


----------



## hopefulbaby

coco & lolo - it was stopping my cycles. It made PCOS even worse.... since even when I don't work out my cycles are erratic anyway. When I do work out they are all but non-existent.

I caved and tested early today....... BFN. If I am, indeed not pregnant this cycle I hope AF hurries up so I can start my 3rd (and new) dose of clomid (100mg) soon.

Feeling really emotional today. pretty sure it's PMS.


----------



## hopefulbaby

I've been thinking a lot latley and I think it's time to close my BnB account and stop TTC. I've been suffering from depression for months because of TTC and I really just need to stop all this and move on with life.

GL to all of you and I really am happy for the wonderful friends I've met on these boards.

xo


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeeek Hopeful. I hope you stick around for the goodbyes. You caught me on the fly, DH is waiting with his finger on the light switch to go to bed. 
I hope you leave your account open and maybe check in from time to time. I can understand wanting to take your life back though.

We'll miss you poppet. Good luck for everything, I'm of course wishing you all the luck and baby dust in the world.

:hi: Bye :sad1:


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopeful I hope you are back ASAP with great news of a sticky BFP---you will come back and update us right?!? My thoughts are with you :flow:


----------



## hopefulbaby

I dunno if I will keep this account open :/ I will for a few days just to exchange info with you friends so we can still keep in contact with each other. I really have to get away from these boards. They used to really help but lately they make me more upset than anything. I will miss you all! coco & blakesmom - I pm'd you my fb and email address so we can still stay in contact. If anyone else wants to, too pm me.

love you all!


----------



## citymouse

Hopeful, I understand. I wish you all happiness and relief from your depression. :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

Hopeful, I hope I didn't contribute to the way you are feeling right now :hug:.

The lucky Wondfos are yours if you want them. Look what they did for Jaz, Coco and me :cloud9:.
Please don't give up.


----------



## Katy78

Girls, after more than two years and against all odds I got my :bfp: yesterday.

I got home at half past five pm. I didn't drink much yesterday so I was able to hold it for more than 4 hours. It was 14 DPO so I knew that if I was indeed pregnant, the test would probably show it.
So I peed on the stick and waited. Actually I didn't have to wait long. The shadow of a line started appearing right away and it grew stronger within a minute. It was lighter than the control line but thick and very pink . I was shocked, absolutely shocked. I went to my OH and I must have looked terrible, I was all serious, with tears in my eyes. He actually asked me what was wrong. Nothing, I said. Then he figured it out and asked me if I was pregnant. I told him yes, he hugged me and kissed me. I was seriously shaking at the time. It was a very emotional moment for me. It still is, I get tears in my eyes whenever I think about it. And I can't think about anything else.
I hardly slept last night. Too much going on in my head. Plus I was a bit nauseous during the night and morning and had a headache that still hasn't ended. Joys of early pregnancy... .


----------



## hopefulmom19

hopefulbaby said:


> Anyone have crazy heartburn before a BFP?

Hey I had.. but it lasted only for a day so I donno if it was due to BFP or coz I ate something wrong.. but normally i never get heartburn..:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmom19

Katy78 said:


> Girls, after more than two years and against all odds I got my :bfp: yesterday.
> 
> I got home at half past five pm. I didn't drink much yesterday so I was able to hold it for more than 4 hours. It was 14 DPO so I knew that if I was indeed pregnant, the test would probably show it.
> So I peed on the stick and waited. Actually I didn't have to wait long. The shadow of a line started appearing right away and it grew stronger within a minute. It was lighter than the control line but thick and very pink . I was shocked, absolutely shocked. I went to my OH and I must have looked terrible, I was all serious, with tears in my eyes. He actually asked me what was wrong. Nothing, I said. Then he figured it out and asked me if I was pregnant. I told him yes, he hugged me and kissed me. I was seriously shaking at the time. It was a very emotional moment for me. It still is, I get tears in my eyes whenever I think about it. And I can't think about anything else.
> I hardly slept last night. Too much going on in my head. Plus I was a bit nauseous during the night and morning and had a headache that still hasn't ended. Joys of early pregnancy... .

Congrats.. party time yayyyyy :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Katy Katy Katy!!!!! :dance: 

Omg! Omg! Omg!

Enjoy every nauseated minute! ;)

Sososo excited for you... And your little bean is due right around the same time Baby G was!

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmom19

hopefulbaby said:


> I dunno if I will keep this account open :/ I will for a few days just to exchange info with you friends so we can still keep in contact with each other. I really have to get away from these boards. They used to really help but lately they make me more upset than anything. I will miss you all! coco & blakesmom - I pm'd you my fb and email address so we can still stay in contact. If anyone else wants to, too pm me.
> 
> love you all!

:thumbup: hopeful.. hope you get your BFP this cycle only.. do keep us posted..:hugs: sending lots of :dust: your way.. tc


----------



## twilliamssbt

Huge congratulations Katy, after so long you must be ecstatic. 

Big hugs xx


----------



## Coconuts

More party celebration from your journal to here too. *doing the conga with a party hat and one of those hooter things*
Kaaaaty's preeeeegnant Kaaaaaaaty's preeeeegnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:cloud9:


----------



## sadie

Fabulous news katy! As i lead the back of the conga line!!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: la la laaaaah come on and do the coooonga, la la laaaaah, all across the floor...


----------



## hopefulbaby

Katy I pm'd you my email. It wasn't you at all hun - it's been something that has been going on for me, for months. I'm truly REALLY happy you got your :bfp: :hugs:

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I don't know if I'll be back or how long I'll be gone for but I just need a break from the boards and googling. I'm hoping after a break I'll feel better.

xo


----------



## Katy78

citymouse said:


> Katy Katy Katy!!!!! :dance:
> 
> Omg! Omg! Omg!
> 
> Enjoy every nauseated minute! ;)
> 
> Sososo excited for you... And your little bean is due right around the same time Baby G was!
> 
> :hugs:

Yes, I'm due on 28 March which is very close to baby G's birthday. Actually it's on Tina's Daniel's first birthday. Can't wait :cloud9:.

Here's s pic of my 14DPO :bfp:. I'll check the progression with the other test I still have tomorrow and use the digital CB a friend is sending me for confirmation next week.

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/192_14DPO4wks.jpg


----------



## ebelle

Wonderful wonderful news to see that Coconuts and Katy are both :bfp: and so many people had their babies! Artsiekat!!!! love it that you had your baby already!

I know I've disappeared for a long time and have lots to catch up with. It's been a crazy roller coaster few months with 2 failed IUIs and multiple failed inseminations. I had my first ever faint but there :bfp: today and felt that I had to share it with everyone here who has been with me from the very beginning of this journey.

Thank you my friends and I'll be spending time to catch up on the posts.

In the meantime, sharing my tests with you all. First 3 tests that are negatives are were taken on 8 and 9 dpo. Next 4 tests are all taken this morning at 10 dpo. These are ultrasensitive 10 miu tests so I am hoping to see clearer and better positives tomorrow before attempting a digital test.

I cried when I saw the faint lines today and did multiple testings just to be sure they were not evaporation lines. each line came up within 1 min, but its so faint you can barely see its there...

I can't believe this... it may actually be happening!
 



Attached Files:







8910dpohpt.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Katy78

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
*ebelle*!!!!!!!

*You're pregnant!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I'm so happy for you!!!!*

We're bump buddies then :). When exactly are you due? I'm due on 28 March.

Wow, I can't believe it...


----------



## ebelle

It just struck me that we get to be bump buddies! How awesome is that?!

My due date bsed on ovulation is 3rd April.

This is soooooo exciting!


----------



## Katy78

So I'm due on little Daniel's BD and you're due on baby G's BD.

That's awesome.

I haven't even thought about which sign my baby will be born under. Let me check.
Our babies will be aries, born in the year of the snake.


----------



## ebelle

Yup yup baby snakes!

ARIES is the ram right?


----------



## Katy78

Yup.
Both my parents are aries.


----------



## sadie

Ebelle!!!!! Congratulations girl!!! I am so happy for the two of you!! 
Baby bumps all around!! Woooohooooooo!

Cheers to katy and ebelle!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Congratulations ebelle it's been a long time coming. 


Katy can't believe you managed a due date on Daniels first birthday, that's very spooky, having said that my actual due date was 18th April. 


This week Daniel gets to try his first taste of solid food, just some baby rice, but he is soooo ready for food. I ended up transferring him to just formula, I just could not keep up with his demands for milk, he won't take 7 or 8 oz every 4-5 hrs like he should be, he has 6oz every 3 hrs but the health visitor did say he probably would want feeding more often than most babies. 

He was double his birth weight weeks ago, in fact when last weighed about 4 weeks ago he was 11lb 11oz and if you eat in front of him he gives you death stares. He can hold his head himself too so criteria for weaning met. I can't wait till he's eating more food than milk, am looking at baby steamers so I can make his food myself.


----------



## ebelle

I think I may be slowly going crazy hahaha... so excited and happy, but trying to hold it in until I can take a digital test tomorrow morning.

In the meantime, here is another ultrasensitive 10 miu test I took tonight at about 9 pm after waking up from my mid afternoon nap (have been taking naps for almost the whole tww. This may have been a symptom for me)

Its really looking like its coming true and this may be it!
 



Attached Files:







10dponite.jpg
File size: 194.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sadie

I'd say you are officially pregnant, Ebelle! Soo thrilled for you!!

Tina, I hope to make homemade purees for Olivia when the time comes. There is a cookbook on them and I keep meaning to pick it up. Dont forget to update us with photos. 

As for me O is getting big. I have to upload. Few new ones. :)


----------



## Katy78

Yes please :).


----------



## sadie

Olivia is almost 6 weeks in these pics


and I just noticed that I joined bnb on June 11, 2011 and Olivia arrived exactly one year later, on June 10! I think that's so crazy.


----------



## ebelle

She is soooo adorable!!!!! So much hair! Love the new pics!


----------



## sadie

Thanks Ebelle! Was this an unassisted cycle for you? I see you were using herbs! What were they?


----------



## ebelle

Well, after my 2 failed IUI cycles earlier this year, and that false almost positive I had, I really needed to take a step back. So I stopped all medications and did natural cycles with just some EPO and AC assistance. Still didn't happen and ovulation was getting later and later. 

My last cycle I ovulated on cd 23 with like 4 days of positive opks. We were spending so much on OPKs and they cost so much!!!! A box of 5 is almost $30 at the pharmacy. This all drove me so crazy that me and my partner started an online pregnancy test sales website. LOL, check it out www.quickpregnancytests.com. If anyone would like some tests, let me know, I'll send them to you for free! You can be our testors! LOL!

Anyway, cut long story short, after trying for 15 months, I finally decided to go see a traditional chinese doctor about 3 weeks ago. It was just after my period had stopped and was when I first started testing on opks. I told the doctor what my problem was, including failed iuis, how clomid made my lining thin and how I had such late ovulations. She prescribed me some herbal medication that is ground up in powder form and I have to take dissolve in water and take it twice a day. Its horribly bitter, but i persevered. When I went back a week later, I was close to ovulation (positive opks!) and I told her. So she changed the medications and told me to see her again Tuesday. When I went to see her again, she was all smiley. She gave me more meds and says I have to go back to see her again next Tuesday. I think she may have been able to tell that its beginning of a bfp.

So yes, thats the story of how I am now hoping for a "Pregnant" on digital tomorrow morning :)


----------



## citymouse

Oh, ebelle! So happy for you! :headspin:

April 3 is a great birthday! :D


----------



## ebelle

citymouse said:


> Oh, ebelle! So happy for you! :headspin:
> 
> April 3 is a great birthday! :D

how awesome is it that my baby would be due on baby Gs birthday?


----------



## citymouse

A million! A million awesome!


----------



## LoloShells

Wow, I've missed a bit in the last couple days eh? Congrats Katy, and Ebelle! So happy for you both. 

Hopefulbaby, I've been there. Hope you come back, good luck, God bless.

Well, I think that officially makes me the last one. Bummer. 

in other news, made some boy shoes.

Snips & Snails by GurlyBird find them and others soon to come at www.GurlyBird.Etsy.com
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0529.JPG
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Katy78

:hug:


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Lolo...

Those boy shoes are adorable!


----------



## Coconuts

*SCREAMS!* EBELLE YOU BEAUTIFUL CREATURE!! YOU DID IT!!!
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow, I just can't believe it after all this time! Well done. that is one amazing 10DPO night time BFP!! so clear. Can't wait to see the digi today!!!!!!!


*Sadie*, Olivia is so bloomin' cute!!!! You must be a very proud mamma x


----------



## Katy78

ebelle said:


> My last cycle I ovulated on cd 23 with like 4 days of positive opks. We were spending so much on OPKs and they cost so much!!!! A box of 5 is almost $30 at the pharmacy. This all drove me so crazy that me and my partner started an online pregnancy test sales website. LOL, check it out www.quickpregnancytests.com. If anyone would like some tests, let me know, I'll send them to you for free! You can be our testors! LOL!

Amazing site, ebelle. You girls set it up? Just like that? And the tests are pretty cheap. I've been buying packs of 5 OPKs for 30 EUR for about a year. I just recently bought some OPKs off the internet for 0.85 EUR each. And yours are way cheaper.
I wish you all the best with your business.

Waiting for that digi pic!


----------



## ebelle

hey lolo, dont be sad. your turn will come. you just have to keep on believing. pm me your address and i will send u some opks plus tests to help you along the way.

thanks to everyone for being so supportive. its been a crazy journey. 

and yes, started the website with me and my partner cos we were so tired of the amount we were spending on tests. how would we know that first month using the tests we would get our positive! lol

anyway, sharing this mornings digital with you all. im also going to my gynae tomorrow. hoping to get a blood test and maybe a scan. we will see.
 



Attached Files:







Singapore-20120722-00290_opt.jpg
File size: 88.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Katy78

_*Yay, ebelle*_ :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:.


----------



## artsiekat

Katy and Ebelle - Congratulations! I am so over the moon for both of you. Amazing news!

I've been trying to respond for days now, busy busy!

Katy - I started crying when I read your post, it's been such a long and hard journey for you and I'm so happy to see you get a BFP. I always wished all of us would still be around to see this part of your journey.

Ebelle - Your post put me back in tears after reading Katy's! You've been on my mind and I was hoping you'd come back to us with happy news! I love that the chinese medicine was just the kick your body needed to get it on track.

Big hugs to both of you! I hope your pregnancies are healthy and happy and that I get to see adorable baby pictures at the end of them! :D

Hopefulbaby - I totally understand your frustration with TTC and you should definitely take a break if you feel you need it. Take care of yourself, hun, I hope you come back to us feeling better in the future. :hugs: I'll PM you!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Love those shoes! OMG, so cute! What kind of bottom do they have? Are they a hard soles or soft? I know your BFP will come soon, hun, and I can't wait to be here to see it, too!

Sadie - I think our unbearably adorable babies need to hook up(in 20 years, of course )!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4455.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4









IMGP02392.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6









IMGP02542.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Katy78

Could he be any cuter???


----------



## citymouse

So cute, Artsie!


----------



## LoloShells

He's adorable Artsie :)

And thank you, the shoes are soft on the bottom, some people call them crib shoes? The soles are the same material you see on top.


----------



## sadie

Adorable!! Maybe they will meet up in university!


----------



## ebelle

OMG, SO CUTTTEEEEEE ARTSIE!!! Hahahahahaha, full head of hair too!!!

I'm amazed at all you new mommies who even have time to take pictures and post them!!! I think I would not have the time at all!

Anyway, doctor's apptment in 3 hours.... fingers crossed that its all good!!!


----------



## ebelle

Btw Lolo, I am definitely buying some shoes from you when my baby is born. they are so unique and adorable!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Aww thank you Ebelle, so sweet :D


----------



## Coconuts

Me too Lolo! As soon as we find out team pink or blue I'm hitting you up for some stuff! You're just so talented and that stuff you do is so flippin' cute!

Artsie, what a cracker you've got there. Just like his onesie 'could I be and cuter?' Nope! One handsome little man. Well done xxxxxxx


----------



## ebelle

no scan today cos doctor says its too early. did get my bloodwork done and nurse just called to confirm pregnancy! my 12 dpo hcg is 53.7 and nurse said it is good :) very relieved to hear that and very happy!

next appointmentwill be in a weeks time for my first scan!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Artsie he's cut chuck x

Lolo keep in there, big hugs. 

Pics as requested 

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/74a8a126.jpg

Discovering his projector this morning, he even managed to make tigger yawn, I only showed him once clever boy

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/02f1106f.jpg

Look at me !!!!
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/4789e6f9.jpg

I'm a poser

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/c2011754.jpg

Mummy made me wear them after plastering me in factor 50 !!!


https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/1f0719c7.jpg

Once he tries rice on Wednesday I will post a pic of that :)


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> Me too Lolo! As soon as we find out team pink or blue I'm hitting you up for some stuff! You're just so talented and that stuff you do is so flippin' cute!
> 
> Artsie, what a cracker you've got there. Just like his onesie 'could I be and cuter?' Nope! One handsome little man. Well done xxxxxxx

thank you! :D Cant wait to find out what team you're on


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> Girls, after more than two years and against all odds I got my :bfp: yesterday.
> 
> I got home at half past five pm. I didn't drink much yesterday so I was able to hold it for more than 4 hours. It was 14 DPO so I knew that if I was indeed pregnant, the test would probably show it.
> So I peed on the stick and waited. Actually I didn't have to wait long. The shadow of a line started appearing right away and it grew stronger within a minute. It was lighter than the control line but thick and very pink . I was shocked, absolutely shocked. I went to my OH and I must have looked terrible, I was all serious, with tears in my eyes. He actually asked me what was wrong. Nothing, I said. Then he figured it out and asked me if I was pregnant. I told him yes, he hugged me and kissed me. I was seriously shaking at the time. It was a very emotional moment for me. It still is, I get tears in my eyes whenever I think about it. And I can't think about anything else.
> I hardly slept last night. Too much going on in my head. Plus I was a bit nauseous during the night and morning and had a headache that still hasn't ended. Joys of early pregnancy... .


 OH MY GOOD GRACIOUS!!!! Those are magic tests!!  So many hugs and congrats and love your way!!!! YIPEE YIPEE YIPEE


----------



## B&LsMom

ebelle said:


> Wonderful wonderful news to see that Coconuts and Katy are both :bfp: and so many people had their babies! Artsiekat!!!! love it that you had your baby already!
> 
> I know I've disappeared for a long time and have lots to catch up with. It's been a crazy roller coaster few months with 2 failed IUIs and multiple failed inseminations. I had my first ever faint but there :bfp: today and felt that I had to share it with everyone here who has been with me from the very beginning of this journey.
> 
> Thank you my friends and I'll be spending time to catch up on the posts.
> 
> In the meantime, sharing my tests with you all. First 3 tests that are negatives are were taken on 8 and 9 dpo. Next 4 tests are all taken this morning at 10 dpo. These are ultrasensitive 10 miu tests so I am hoping to see clearer and better positives tomorrow before attempting a digital test.
> 
> I cried when I saw the faint lines today and did multiple testings just to be sure they were not evaporation lines. each line came up within 1 min, but its so faint you can barely see its there...
> 
> I can't believe this... it may actually be happening!

 AND ANOTHER!!!! OH MY GOOD GRACIOUS!!!! I WAS ONLY GONE FOR A FEW DAYS AND LOOK AT ALL THIS EXCITING NEWS!!! So ecstatic for you too Hun---YIPEE YIPEE YIPEE!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Ladies love all the baby pics too--Keep those coming!! Maybe Coco and I will have to start posting bump pics since we don't have test pics anymore and its too early for baby pics (other than ultrasound pics--can't wait to see one of those soon from you Coco!!)


----------



## Coconuts

Got one last Friday but had to stop the doc throwing it away!!!!!!! It was a slap dash scan done not even in the gyn unit because they were getting their knickers in a knot that I might miss the window for the NT scan and were desperate to date baby. Despite me telling them 10 weeks a million times and being bang on right in the end :dohh:
Compared to what we saw on the screen, little head, arms and legs waving about, beating heart, the pic just looks like a prezle with a white blob on top (which is a hand). I want to introduce Cocobaby right! So after the NT scan in 9 days hopefully I'll get a better pic for you all x


----------



## hopefulmom19

Coconuts said:


> Got one last Friday but had to stop the doc throwing it away!!!!!!! It was a slap dash scan done not even in the gyn unit because they were getting their knickers in a knot that I might miss the window for the NT scan and were desperate to date baby. Despite me telling them 10 weeks a million times and being bang on right in the end :dohh:
> Compared to what we saw on the screen, little head, arms and legs waving about, beating heart, the pic just looks like a prezle with a white blob on top (which is a hand). I want to introduce Cocobaby right! So after the NT scan in 9 days hopefully I'll get a better pic for you all x

wow mine will be due sometime mid aug..i m dying to see it..:)


----------



## hopefulmom19

ebelle said:


> Wonderful wonderful news to see that Coconuts and Katy are both :bfp: and so many people had their babies! Artsiekat!!!! love it that you had your baby already!
> 
> I know I've disappeared for a long time and have lots to catch up with. It's been a crazy roller coaster few months with 2 failed IUIs and multiple failed inseminations. I had my first ever faint but there :bfp: today and felt that I had to share it with everyone here who has been with me from the very beginning of this journey.
> 
> Thank you my friends and I'll be spending time to catch up on the posts.
> 
> In the meantime, sharing my tests with you all. First 3 tests that are negatives are were taken on 8 and 9 dpo. Next 4 tests are all taken this morning at 10 dpo. These are ultrasensitive 10 miu tests so I am hoping to see clearer and better positives tomorrow before attempting a digital test.
> 
> I cried when I saw the faint lines today and did multiple testings just to be sure they were not evaporation lines. each line came up within 1 min, but its so faint you can barely see its there...
> 
> I can't believe this... it may actually be happening!

Hi Ebelle.. congos :).. i guess i am little late for this :dohh: been too tired lately..


----------



## hopefulmom19

twilliamssbt said:


> Artsie he's cut chuck x
> 
> Lolo keep in there, big hugs.
> 
> Pics as requested
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/74a8a126.jpg
> 
> Discovering his projector this morning, he even managed to make tigger yawn, I only showed him once clever boy
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/02f1106f.jpg
> 
> Look at me !!!!
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/4789e6f9.jpg
> 
> I'm a poser
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/c2011754.jpg
> 
> Mummy made me wear them after plastering me in factor 50 !!!
> 
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/1f0719c7.jpg
> 
> Once he tries rice on Wednesday I will post a pic of that :)

he is sooooo adorable.. :kiss: :) 
love his pics


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> Got one last Friday but had to stop the doc throwing it away!!!!!!! It was a slap dash scan done not even in the gyn unit because they were getting their knickers in a knot that I might miss the window for the NT scan and were desperate to date baby. Despite me telling them 10 weeks a million times and being bang on right in the end :dohh:
> Compared to what we saw on the screen, little head, arms and legs waving about, beating heart, the pic just looks like a prezle with a white blob on top (which is a hand). I want to introduce Cocobaby right! So after the NT scan in 9 days hopefully I'll get a better pic for you all x

You know we will all ooooh and awe regardless but I can respect your wish and hold out a little longer LOL


----------



## Coconuts

It was especially rubbish because it just wasn't at all what we saw on the screen. Man alive that was so flippin cute. The capture pic was just a blobby mess. Poor baby. Like his/her mamma, not that photogenic (my avatar is not that bad but is one good one -good meaning it actually looks like me- out of a million fugly ones.)


----------



## citymouse

You're crazy, Coco! Your avatar is gorgeous!


----------



## Coconuts

Like I said, one good one out of a million groaners :dohh:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Daniels first taste of baby rice

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/0153a718.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/1c591579.jpg


----------



## Katy78

He looks so serious... Not an easy thing to do if you have food all around your mouth :winkwink:.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> He looks so serious... Not an easy thing to do if you have food all around your mouth :winkwink:.

I gave him some of his milk first so he wasn't too hungry, I think he was just bewildered and wanted his bottle back lol xx


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: bewildered. Bless him. He'll get the hang of this strange new food thing soon I'm sure. You'll be doing the airplane in no time. Neeeeeoooooooowwwwwwww


----------



## twilliamssbt

Coconuts said:


> :rofl: bewildered. Bless him. He'll get the hang of this strange new food thing soon I'm sure. You'll be doing the airplane in no time. Neeeeeoooooooowwwwwwww

I did try a chuff chuff train, but he looked at me like I had finally flipped, so went back to just asking him to open his mouth lol x


----------



## ebelle

He looks all like... what's up mummy... you tired of being a milk factory already? 

Heheheh

So cuteeee Tina!


----------



## B&LsMom

Tina--Isn't it so funny the sounds we will make or the faces we will make just to get a little smile or a giggle--- if only we could see a playback of ourselves LOL It's so exciting to start introducing the solid foods--I think I over did Blake on the orange foods (squash, sweet potatoes) because as I look back at pictures of him he had a little orange nose all the time--I think the color dyed his skin! (which I guess is better than a green baby LOL)


----------



## twilliamssbt

blakesmom said:


> Tina--Isn't it so funny the sounds we will make or the faces we will make just to get a little smile or a giggle--- if only we could see a playback of ourselves LOL It's so exciting to start introducing the solid foods--I think I over did Blake on the orange foods (squash, sweet potatoes) because as I look back at pictures of him he had a little orange nose all the time--I think the color dyed his skin! (which I guess is better than a green baby LOL)

It's like being a child yourself again. He does however always give me a huge grin for pat a cake. 

He had the rice on his nose today, I did get it a bit thicker but I think I need to go a little thicker still. I can't wait to try vege and fruit purees, got to get him swallowing better first, he is still trying to push it out with his tongue. Am definitely getting some in


----------



## citymouse

I had a really vivid dream last night that hopefulbaby got a BFP! 

Tina, he's deliciously cute.

Hope everyone else is well. My mom's in town so pretty busy here!


----------



## LoloShells

Having a yard sale today, doing way better than I thought we would!


----------



## B&LsMom

City--enjoy having your mama there!!

Lolo congrats on the garage sale--do you have some of your handcrafted goodies out on display too??


----------



## LoloShells

B-mom, thought breifly about putting some shoes out, but people usually try to get rock bottom prices at a yard sale so I decided not to. I did make a whole bunch of NFL team stuff a couple years ago when we went to a game when our team was in town. I sold some stuff at tailgating. I put out all the rest today and all but a couple things went. DH didn't think any of it would but I knew better :) 
The best part was when a gentleman buying gold/ jewelry stopped by. I dug out a couple of my old yellow-gold pieces from when I was young, and he paid pretty generously for them. Nice surprise.


----------



## Coconuts

WOW sounds like a great sale! People don't do that here and it's such a shame, I know you guys often pick up mega bargins at garage sales. One man's trash is another man's treasure and all that.


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, CD15, creeping up to O time aren't you? Exciting. Do you have any kind of game plan this cycle, pre-seed, OPKs etc or are you going with a more relaxed approach?
Are you temping? didn't see an FF link.
Sending you lots of babydust
:dust:


----------



## LoloShells

Coco- no opks this cycle, mainly cuz I have none, lol. I did not temp, but my ticker links to my chart for future reference. I just went to the bathroom and there was a bit of blood on tp. We did bd earlier in the afternoon, but I don't think I've bled after bd for almost 2 years. Strange. I marked today as O just for shits n giggles. We didn't bd as many times as I wanted to this week, due to a couple stupid arguments. Guess that shows how stubborn I can be, huh? Lol.


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> WOW sounds like a great sale! People don't do that here and it's such a shame, I know you guys often pick up mega bargins at garage sales. One man's trash is another man's treasure and all that.

It's a lot of fun. I'm a people watcher, so its extra fun for me. It amazes me how rude people can be though. Letting their kids ransack everything, or even adults who open things up (like board games) to rifle through it and then leave it all out! Old folks stop by and just want to chit chat, so funny.


----------



## B&LsMom

I scored my first baby item for this LO at a yard sale today--a blue Bumbo chair. Not sure if it was really worth the $15 I paid for it, but apparently it was only used 2-3 times because the little one had chubby legs and didn't get much use out of it. I wanted one with Blake, but was too cheap to buy one new. I'm a terrible yard saler--I always pay asking price--my DH's Grandma is a cut throat yard saler--she can talk ANYONE down on their prices LOL


----------



## B&LsMom

LOLO I had ovulation spotting for 2 cycles before I got my BFP--It was kind of nice to "confirm" the big O had happened--maybe you timed it just right after all :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ebelle

Hey Lolo, if you want to pm me your address, I will send you some opks and hpts to test for free :) You can be my trial testor!


----------



## LoloShells

ebelle said:


> Hey Lolo, if you want to pm me your address, I will send you some opks and hpts to test for free :) You can be my trial testor!

Awesome! Sure will :) so generous of you


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> I scored my first baby item for this LO at a yard sale today--a blue Bumbo chair. Not sure if it was really worth the $15 I paid for it, but apparently it was only used 2-3 times because the little one had chubby legs and didn't get much use out of it. I wanted one with Blake, but was too cheap to buy one new. I'm a terrible yard saler--I always pay asking price--my DH's Grandma is a cut throat yard saler--she can talk ANYONE down on their prices LOL

I mark my stuff up in order to deal with hagglers!


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> LOLO I had ovulation spotting for 2 cycles before I got my BFP--It was kind of nice to "confirm" the big O had happened--maybe you timed it just right after all :dust: :dust: :dust:

Did the bleed show after bd, or just randomly?


----------



## B&LsMom

I can't remember my FF login stuff, but I will research that and let you know later...


----------



## ebelle

So I had my first scan today at 4w5d.

There was absolutely nothing. Just a dark shadow that the radiographer said was a water cyst. Could be a sac, but she couldn't be sure.

Then she proceeded to hand me a form with the 'ways to determine viable pregnancy, ' with most of the arrows pointing towards miscarraige.

If based on my LMP, I would be 5w5d, but since we only inseminated once this month, I am very sure I am only 4w5d at most. I am thinking baby isn't as developed as they think it should be, but it should be perfectly fine. Doc agreed that it could be early days still and suggested a hcg beta. Results came back at 1780 which means it is doubling about every 33 hours.

I know I should stop worrying myself crazy, but I can't stop it sometimes. Wish there was a way to fast forward the days to my next scan!


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, I'm finding out that all problems don't end once you manage to get pregnant (I knew that already but now I'm experiencing it myself).

I'm feeling just fine, sore bbs, cramps pretty much stopped, I'm mildly nauseus now and then. What's causing my worries are HPTs I took over the weekend. At 23/24 DPO I'd expect the test line to be much stronger than the test line. It was the same with diluted urine in the afternoon and only a bit stronger next morning with FMU. What's up with that? Is my pregnancy progressing as should?
I'm 5w 4d today and my first US is in a week. I'm terrified already.


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle - It is still really early for you hun and likely they just can't see anything yet. When is your next scan? It sounds like you know about exactly when you conceived, so try not to stress about them thinking you're farther. 5/6 weeks in is still really early as well, it's unlikely to ever see a heartbeat before 6 weeks anyway. Let us know how your next scan goes! :hugs: Oh and my OB has always said that nothing can be seen on an ultrasound when hcg is below 2000, so they shouldn't have even scanned you if your hcgs weren't that high yet.

Katy - Testing right now isn't going to tell you anything, hun! All pregnancy tests have variable amounts of dye and once you're as far as long as you are, the strength of the line isn't a good indicator of rising hcg. The same thing happened to me with Quinten, I took a test 6 weeks in and it was lighter than my last test at 4.5 weeks. I was pretty freaked out by it and it stressed me out unnecessarily.

I always tried to look at it from the view that it was much more likely that this pregnancy would make it to term perfectly healthy than being a miscarriage. The odds are in your favor. 

Tina - Daniel is just adorable! Love the pictures, thank you for sharing!

Lolo - FXed for you this cycle!

Coco - almost done with the 1st tri, so happy for you, hun!


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks Artsie, me too! It's been a battle of wills to stay positive and keep the worry at bay. Ebelle and Katy know just what I'm talking about it seems. Seeing the little heart whizzing round at 10 weeks was a major mental lift. 3 days and we see cocobaby again at the NT scan. Sometimes I feel nervous about it but deep down I just know that cocobaby is perfectly fine. x

Ebelle, Katy, I've replies in your journals but just try as hard as you both can not to psych yourselves out. I stopped testing after 6 weeks because I didn't want to get into the lighter darker drama.
Eat right, be good to yourselves, take your prenatals and that's it. It's out of your hands. All you can do is try to be as positive as you can send send those thoughts to your little beans because they deserve your positivity and belief in them. Keep those negative vibes far away. It's hard to do. Just remember that every mom everywhere in the world went through this early worry and the babies popped out just fine x


----------



## Katy78

artsiekat said:


> Katy - Testing right now isn't going to tell you anything, hun! All pregnancy tests have variable amounts of dye and once you're as far as long as you are, the strength of the line isn't a good indicator of rising hcg. The same thing happened to me with Quinten, I took a test 6 weeks in and it was lighter than my last test at 4.5 weeks. I was pretty freaked out by it and it stressed me out unnecessarily.
> 
> I always tried to look at it from the view that it was much more likely that this pregnancy would make it to term perfectly healthy than being a miscarriage. The odds are in your favor.

Thanks so much for this comment/explanation. It really made me feel better. I was actually thinking in that direction but I was too terrified to think further rationally.


----------



## hopefulmom19

Hi Ladies,

I had been gone for a long time.. had an appointment with my gynaec yest and she says that fetal growth seems slow..I have a scan scheduled today but essentially I am shit scared to go for it.. :( 

Feeling really low right now ...


----------



## hopefulmom19

Katy78 said:


> *ebelle*, I'm finding out that all problems don't end once you manage to get pregnant (I knew that already but now I'm experiencing it myself).
> 
> I'm feeling just fine, sore bbs, cramps pretty much stopped, I'm mildly nauseus now and then. What's causing my worries are HPTs I took over the weekend. At 23/24 DPO I'd expect the test line to be much stronger than the test line. It was the same with diluted urine in the afternoon and only a bit stronger next morning with FMU. What's up with that? Is my pregnancy progressing as should?
> I'm 5w 4d today and my first US is in a week. I'm terrified already.

Hey Katy.. don't be terrified.. in my case i have got really light test lines till quite late.. and trust me i have tested as many as 14-15 times ..it was stronger with morning urine coz of high concentration of hormones... Just be positive till ur scan all will be well..:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmom19

Coconuts said:


> Thanks Artsie, me too! It's been a battle of wills to stay positive and keep the worry at bay. Ebelle and Katy know just what I'm talking about it seems. Seeing the little heart whizzing round at 10 weeks was a major mental lift. 3 days and we see cocobaby again at the NT scan. Sometimes I feel nervous about it but deep down I just know that cocobaby is perfectly fine. x
> 
> Ebelle, Katy, I've replies in your journals but just try as hard as you both can not to psych yourselves out. I stopped testing after 6 weeks because I didn't want to get into the lighter darker drama.
> Eat right, be good to yourselves, take your prenatals and that's it. It's out of your hands. All you can do is try to be as positive as you can send send those thoughts to your little beans because they deserve your positivity and belief in them. Keep those negative vibes far away. It's hard to do. Just remember that every mom everywhere in the world went through this early worry and the babies popped out just fine x

really need this optimism right now.. :cry:


----------



## artsiekat

hopefulmom - what are they basing your slow fetal growth on? I forget how far along you are, but are they basing this on fundal height? That's not very accurate. Outside of a scan, there's really not much they can tell you about fetal growth. Try not to worry before you have a reason to, hun. Let us know how your scan goes. :hugs:


----------



## artsiekat

Just a Quinten pic spam. :) Quinten's showing off just how gender neutral he is in his diaper(I thought the colors were red and dark purple when I bought it online, but he can work those colors!).

I've also been obsessed with getting short videos of him for family since none of ours live close by.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az86fVIhfBk
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4503.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5









IMGP0313.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh my goodness artsie! He is adorable!!!!

We got to see our baby girl today.

I'm 26 weeks. I can't believe I'm so close to 3rd trimester! :)


----------



## citymouse

artsiekat said:


> hopefulmom - what are they basing your slow fetal growth on? I forget how far along you are, but are they basing this on fundal height? That's not very accurate. Outside of a scan, there's really not much they can tell you about fetal growth. Try not to worry before you have a reason to, hun. Let us know how your scan goes. :hugs:

What Artsie said!


----------



## Katy78

*artsie*, I have no words...

*hopefulmom*, I know I was despairing yesterday. I'm really feeling better today. There's nothing you can do anyway, right?
So try to think positive yourself. Sending positive vibes your way.

*Ashley*, you're having a cute daughter. Just like her sisters :).


----------



## LoloShells

I know not everyone shares my beliefs, but I hope my voicing them doesn't make anyone uncomfortable.
You must not worry. Trust that God has a plan. He knows your hearts desire. Pray. Give those worries to him and accept the peace that follows. Your worry can do nothing but hinder a favorable outcome. It will not make it better.
Doctors told me my daughter would have Downs (based on a blood test). Of course I cried, and I mourned, I prayed and prayed for Him to take my fear and worry and woke one morning knowing that I would have my baby and whatever would be would be, it was out of my hands. She was born healthy, no downs, and I feel like it was a test of faith. 
There are stories like this in the bible, like when He made bitter water sweet, or sent down bread asking that he be trusted and only take enough for one day.... when I start to worry I remember these things and it doesn't last long. 

Luke 12:25 And which of you by being anxious can add a single hour to his span of life?


----------



## LoloShells

Sorry to rant!!

Artsie, too cute :) he needs a lil mohawk


----------



## Coconuts

*Artisie*, that is one majorly cute buddle of cuteness and you guys are so sweet with him. I loved Dad's 'are you cold' feels arms and legs 'you're a bit cold'. :cloud9: What a lucky mamma!!!!

*Ashley*! Oh my what an amazing picture. She's a cracker. I bet you're just itching to be able to finally hold her and see her on the outside!! Beautiful!!!!

*Hopefulmom*. I'm noticing a lot of 'wrongness' with our doctors. Artsies was constantly telling her that there were problems when there weren't any. Lolo's misdiagnosed downs (I've heard this many times before in fact). Maybe your little love is measure a bit small but babies don't grow to your doctors schedule. More or less they do but in my opinion they probably have growth spurts here and there and what is measuring behind today may be measuring ahead next month. Maybe baby was putting growth energy into his/her brain and his/her body will catch up with the rest soon.
You're somewhere in second tri right? I think it might be fairly normal for measurement to sway from the norm. I know that even in the first tri when the CR measurement is made to assess fetal age, that age is based on a 50% figure / stat. Meaning the majority are that big but some are bigger and some are smaller, even if at this early stage when they 'all grow at the same rate'. There is clearly a lot of wiggle room.

I would be wigging out too though, it's totally understandable. We just want our doctors to say, yep, it's all perfect. Remember it's their job to look for problems. It's your job to remember is most likely there are none.
Try and send some growing vibes to LO and have a nice big steak, or a bean soup or something with loads of protein, keep eating well, fluids up, and make sure you're getting enough calories too otherwise the protein will be used by you as energy and not by baby for building!
Good luck at the scan. I'm sure you don't need it. Let us know how it goes won't you.
Big love. x


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> LOLO I had ovulation spotting for 2 cycles before I got my BFP--It was kind of nice to "confirm" the big O had happened--maybe you timed it just right after all :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Did the bleed show after bd, or just randomly?Click to expand...

First month it happened (Dec) wasn't after BDing as we were trying, the next month, we might have BD'd the night before, but Ov spotting didn't show up until the next afternoon (I apparently didn't record that months on my chart...), Didn't get it in Feb, and then got my BFP in March...


----------



## B&LsMom

Artsie--he is so handsome with all that thick dark hair--I'm pretty sure that he has more hair than Blake even LOL

Ashley what an adorable little doll!! Can you believe the 3rd trimester is almost here?!?


----------



## Coconuts

Check out our host all sharp and on the ball.
Welcome to August Buns :cloud9:


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> LOLO I had ovulation spotting for 2 cycles before I got my BFP--It was kind of nice to "confirm" the big O had happened--maybe you timed it just right after all :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Did the bleed show after bd, or just randomly?Click to expand...
> 
> First month it happened (Dec) wasn't after BDing as we were trying, the next month, we might have BD'd the night before, but Ov spotting didn't show up until the next afternoon (I apparently didn't record that months on my chart...), Didn't get it in Feb, and then got my BFP in March...Click to expand...

Thank you for digging that up for me :) 
I'd be interested to know if anyone else has had spotting after bd around O. 

On another note, I'm a little embarrassed to admit it but I contacted a psychic last July, who told me I would get a BFP, or give birth in the month of August. Well I didn't get a BFP the very following month (August) and clearly I'm not about to give birth, lol. 
Maybe her prediction will fall true this month ;)


----------



## B&LsMom

Yes maybe she was just a smidge ahead of herself and she meant this August :dust:


----------



## ashleywalton

blakesmom said:


> Artsie--he is so handsome with all that thick dark hair--I'm pretty sure that he has more hair than Blake even LOL
> 
> Ashley what an adorable little doll!! Can you believe the 3rd trimester is almost here?!?

Thank you! And, no I can't! I'm ready though :) Her room is ready, I just need to pull out a few things and pack her bag and mine. I procrastinated last time and ended up with my water breaking at 36 weeks and I had nothing packed and hadn't pre-registered at the hospital. Not fun to worry about all that when you are contracting every 2-3 minutues! Haha...I don't want to do that again...


----------



## B&LsMom

Getting Big!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3267.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6









DSC_3269.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Katy78

Looking good, *bmom*!

*Lolo*, I'm sure the psychic meant this August so watch out for your BFP!

AFM, MS is finally kicking in. I was so nauseous last night I couldn't fall asleep. But no throwing up yet. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow :).


----------



## Coconuts

Yipee :sick:

Bmom you are so cute with that bump and new hair and that cut out number!!! Looking good!!!

Lolo - this could be the month then. I think she was just ahead of herself too. August it is!!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

She may very well be full of crap, but one can hope :)


----------



## Coconuts

NT scan results are all good :thumbup:

Here's my little pup. (Check out the little pout on the second pic :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







baby_0001.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LoloShells

Aw yay! How sweet :) This is when the pregnancy became real for me, seeing my little peanut wiggling around in there :) 

Have you had many symptoms Coco?


----------



## ebelle

awww artsie, little quinten is adorable!!!!!

bmom - looking good with that bump! and i really like your hair

coco - OMG, i love the scans. doesn't it feel good seeing the little one happily floating in ur bump?

lolo - package on the way to you! hope you get it soon and it helps you test for that :bfp: this month!

katy - how u feeling? is the MS getting really bad yet?


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you Ebelle!


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, I'm just fine thank you. MS is never far away but it's manageable. I'm sure it'll get worse :winkwink:.
How are you feeling?

*Lolo*, good luck with your tests!


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks Katy. FF wants me to wait until the 12th! Ugh...


----------



## Coconuts

LoloShells said:


> Aw yay! How sweet :) This is when the pregnancy became real for me, seeing my little peanut wiggling around in there :)
> 
> Have you had many symptoms Coco?

Seeing baby at 10 weeks was a tear jerker, starting to feel more real and sticky then. Seeing by little pup today was icing on the cake. Such a good pic and such a lovely sight on the monitor, wiggling away.
Symptoms, chucked my guts up most mornings for about 4 weeks but that's eased off the last two weeks. Once last week and once this week. It was comforting at the time but I'm 12weeks tomorrow so happy for it to stop now.
Still feel a bit green every now and then. Tired all the time. BBs have been mostly tender all the time. But that's it, no smell issues, cravings, aversions, etc..... yet. Still a long way to go.

I'm crossing everything your old fortune teller wasn't an old crook but rather the real deal and you'll have you BFP this month. I think we all are.

Any more DIY / handmade creations you'd like to share with us. What you come up with is AMAZING!


----------



## LoloShells

Coco, so sweet of you to say :) I ve been pretty busy lately, there's the yard sale that took my whole weekend and a couple shoe orders this week, and still getting Ky's room in order for her return on Saturday. Not to mention having to peel myself away from Olympics on television! 
I'm really bummed that I forgot to take before pics of Kylees room. I'll have to see if I can find any random photos from her room before the makeover. I'm thinking on making her some curtains, then it should be done! 

I hope this is the month too! My reputation would tell me otherwise, but I guess we'll see :) I have a sneaking suspicion I'll end up one of those ladies who does all the expensive procedures and comes out empty handed (or bellied) on the other end. I think the swimmers are the problem and I don't know if these vitamins are doing anything :/


----------



## Coconuts

Did you guys do a SA? How long has he been taking the vits. I know it takes a while for the new, healthier guys to get to the front line, as it were.
You could also be one of those ladies that go for some assistance and come away with a belly full of babe!!!!!! Try to keep the hope going :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Dh did have SA and he has poor motility. His numbers are high but the lil guys aren't going anywhere in any kind of hurry. Basically a bunch of lazy good for nothings. I think its been like 45 days?? I'm not sure honestly. I think he started bout 2 weeks before my last fertile period.


----------



## B&LsMom

ebelle--Thanks for noticing my hair!! Got a trim today and I'm feeling well kept again LOL

Coco---gorgeous scan hun!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, I think it takes something like 3 months for new sperm to be manufactured and shipped so keep DH on those vits for at least 3 months before you start to worry about that again. Maybe you could do another SA in October and see if the vits really are helping? That is of course if the results don't speak for themselves with a :bfp: before then. :winkwink:


----------



## LoloShells

Coco, do you have a gender scan scheduled?


----------



## Coconuts

I doooooooooooo!
I had my second prenatal apt this morning and have a new bunch of blood tests to do and the morphology scan is booked. 8 weeks from now (ish) for when I'll be 20+4. October 2nd sounds like such a long time but it's just 8 weeks and 4 days away. Can't wait.
Can't wait to see how much cocobaby grows in that time.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh man that's so far! Do you guys have private scan places out there? We have them in malls here! When I was pregnant I bought a whole package through one of them and got to see her a few different times including a gender scan at 15 weeks. They put the live scans to lullaby music and gave me videos each time. Loved it!


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - Look at your LO, so cute and so happy you got to see the little peanut wiggle around in there! I didn't do any private scans and had my anatomy scan at 22 weeks, it was torturous waiting for it, but I'm also glad I saved the money because I really don't feel I needed more scan pics of Quinn and the hardest part was waiting to find out gender.

Bmom - Love your hair! You're looking healthy and amazing!

Lolo - Hope your psychic was right, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Coconuts

We don't have those places but boy I wish we did.
Artsie, it's going to feel like a long time but it's only 2 weeks longer than I waiting for the first one. Time is flying so I'm sure it'll roll round fast. I'm so curious to know if we're pink or blue, like you, I think that's going to be the hardest part.
PS, I just love your everyday name for Quinn. He is one handsome babe!!


----------



## LoloShells

I just had a BFP dream... Those are so sad to wake up from :(


----------



## Coconuts

Premonition!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Hehe if that were true id be pregnant 10 times already ;)


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl:


----------



## Katy78

I had a BFP dream just before getting the real thing!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Katy78

When are you starting to POAS?


----------



## ebelle

Wanted to share that I had a scan on Friday that went pretty well. Although doc couldnt see yolk sac clearly, she could definitely see a sac and based on measurement it is 5w3d, so actually measuring a day ahead. Because she couldnt be 100% sure it was inside the uterus, she ordered beta hcgs 2 days apart to rule out ectopic pregnancy

Friday 23 dpo - 10283
Today 25 dpo - 17758

Doubling rate is at 60 hours which is still on track once you are past 6000.
We also had another scan today where we could definitely see beginning of yolk sac. So all is good and we can put our mind at ease until next visit 2 weeks later to see heartbeat!


----------



## Coconuts

congrats again Ebelle. Posted in your journal!!!!!! All is well x


----------



## B&LsMom

ebelle said:


> Wanted to share that I had a scan on Friday that went pretty well. Although doc couldnt see yolk sac clearly, she could definitely see a sac and based on measurement it is 5w3d, so actually measuring a day ahead. Because she couldnt be 100% sure it was inside the uterus, she ordered beta hcgs 2 days apart to rule out ectopic pregnancy
> 
> Friday 23 dpo - 10283
> Today 25 dpo - 17758
> 
> Doubling rate is at 60 hours which is still on track once you are past 6000.
> We also had another scan today where we could definitely see beginning of yolk sac. So all is good and we can put our mind at ease until next visit 2 weeks later to see heartbeat!

GREAT hcg #'s. When I was 5 weeks my hcg was 2900--didn't ever get my 5 weeks 2 day levels from the nurse--all she would tell me was that they went up...


----------



## ashleywalton

Here's a pic of my family from my daughters birthday party. She is 4 today!


----------



## LoloShells

Katy78 said:


> When are you starting to POAS?

I dunno, I guess when I can't stand it any longer. FF says not til the 12th though. Maybe I'll try tomorrow just because :)


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats Ebelle!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Ashley your bump is sooo tiny!! I feel like mine is HUGE and I'm 4 whole weeks behind you!


----------



## ashleywalton

blakesmom said:


> Ashley your bump is sooo tiny!! I feel like mine is HUGE and I'm 4 whole weeks behind you!

Oh geez I feel huge! I will have to take one from the side...


----------



## Katy78

*Ashley*, your bump is lovely and so is your family!

*Lolo*, again - good luck!


----------



## LoloShells

Ok so here I go with the damn SS.

Anybody have frequent urination almost immediately?


----------



## ashleywalton

Yes! I still do.


----------



## Katy78

I'm not urinating more often.

Had the first scan today and got to see the little one. Everything looks fine. The doctor even saw the HB, we couldn't but I believe him :winkwink:.
Next scan 10 days from today.


----------



## LoloShells

Yay Congrats Katy!


----------



## ebelle

Wonderful news Katy!


----------



## ebelle

LoloShells said:


> Ok so here I go with the damn SS.
> 
> Anybody have frequent urination almost immediately?

Yeah, I kinda started getting up in middle of night to pee.


----------



## B&LsMom

Wahoo Katy!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Katy!!! :yipee: :cloud9:


----------



## LoloShells

ebelle said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> Ok so here I go with the damn SS.
> 
> Anybody have frequent urination almost immediately?
> 
> Yeah, I kinda started getting up in middle of night to pee.Click to expand...

Well that symptom seemed to have only lasted a day or two for me, its gone now!

I got your package today Ebelle, thank you so much!! I love your tag-line, adorable!


----------



## Coconuts

What's the tag line???? I looked at the site but can't remember now.


----------



## ebelle

LoloShells said:


> ebelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> Ok so here I go with the damn SS.
> 
> Anybody have frequent urination almost immediately?
> 
> Yeah, I kinda started getting up in middle of night to pee.Click to expand...
> 
> Well that symptom seemed to have only lasted a day or two for, its gone now!
> 
> I got your package today Ebelle, thank you so much!! I love your tag-line, adorable!Click to expand...

Hope these will be lucky tests for you too! They were lucky for me. Got my :bfp: first month I used them to track ovulation and test for pregnancy!


----------



## ebelle

Coconuts said:


> What's the tag line???? I looked at the site but can't remember now.

Our tagline is 'make babies like bunnies'
:happydance:


----------



## LoloShells

I used a Wondfo this morning (cause its still early and I don't want to waste Ebelle's) and it was bfn, but I swear I saw a shadow of a line. But, it could just be my eyes, or I could be seeing the antibody strip, I'm not sure cuz I'm not used to the wondfos. For instance I almost always see the wet antibody strip on an frer. I couldn't stare at it long, cuz today was Kys first day of 3rd grade and I was rushing to get her ready. Suppose I will try again tomorrow!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh my gosh, ghost line? i had those with my BFP in January!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

On the wondfos?


----------



## ebelle

LoloShells said:


> I used a Wondfo this morning (cause its still early and I don't want to waste Ebelle's) and it was bfn, but I swear I saw a shadow of a line. But, it could just be my eyes, or I could be seeing the antibody strip, I'm not sure cuz I'm not used to the wondfos. For instance I almost always see the wet antibody strip on an frer. I couldn't stare at it long, cuz today was Kys first day of 3rd grade and I was rushing to get her ready. Suppose I will try again tomorrow!

Use the ultrasensitive ones tomorrow! They are 10 miu! Btw what dpo are you now? I got my first faint bfp at10 dpo


----------



## LoloShells

ebelle said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> I used a Wondfo this morning (cause its still early and I don't want to waste Ebelle's) and it was bfn, but I swear I saw a shadow of a line. But, it could just be my eyes, or I could be seeing the antibody strip, I'm not sure cuz I'm not used to the wondfos. For instance I almost always see the wet antibody strip on an frer. I couldn't stare at it long, cuz today was Kys first day of 3rd grade and I was rushing to get her ready. Suppose I will try again tomorrow!
> 
> Use the ultrasensitive ones tomorrow! They are 10 miu! Btw what dpo are you now? I got my first faint bfp at10 dpoClick to expand...

Did you get the faint positive on the sensitive test? 
Im not positive which day I ovulated. It would be either cd 14 15 or 16 and I'm cd 26 today, so anywhere from 10-12 dpo. So I put it in the middle at cd15 and am just going with 11 dpo.


----------



## LoloShells

I had a late positive when pg with dd. I wasn't trying to get pg, I was on bc. But I just knew I was pg even though I hadn't missed a period yet. I was broke so I went to planned parenthood for a test and it was negative. I got a home test a little over a week later and it was positive. ( my pregnancy notes just say ' I knew in the 3rd week- not confirmed until 5th week.')


----------



## LoloShells

I just fainted while sitting at my desk... That can't be good :( I've never fainted before in my life. This scares me...


----------



## Katy78

Could be a good sign though...


----------



## Coconuts

Yup, that's what I was thinking!!!
I can't get Wandfo's here. I was using the one step internet dip strips. I didn't find the 10mius any more sensitive than the 25mius to be honest though.
10 and 11 DPO I was sure I could see a ghost of a ghost line. I didn't show DH because I knew he wouldn't see anything and I didn't want to hear it. It looked just like you said, an antibody strip. I couldn't see any colour, just that something, the ghost of something was there. 12DPO I finally had a faint line.
With cocobaby this time I waited on purpose because all the ghost line business was torture!!!! I tested on 13DPO and bam, straight away, lines on everything. 10miu 25miu and FRER. 
You could still just be at 10DPO like you say. Hang in there.
I've got everything crossed.
I'm taking the fainting as a very good sign, rather than bad. xxxxxx


----------



## LoloShells

You think so? I mean I've heard of fainting in pregnancy, but this early??


----------



## Coconuts

Why not???? Anything can happen in this game, right?


----------



## LoloShells

omg.....
 



Attached Files:







BFP!.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LoloShells

When I came home and looked at the wondfo sitting on the back of the toilet, I knew I wasn't just imagining that line. I broke out Ebelle's ultrasensitive test and did my thing. That second line came up immediately!


----------



## citymouse

OMFG LOLO this is SO AMAZING!

:dance:


----------



## citymouse

AAH I have to say it bigger...

THIS IS AMAZING!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LoloShells

RIGHT?!?! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! thank you!


----------



## LoloShells

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## citymouse

Too bad the time difference is so extreme. I'm going to log on in the middle of the night to see what everyone else says! :haha:


----------



## LoloShells

I know! I'm dying that the other ladies are still asleep!! Wake up wake up!!

Ebelle, Artsie and Blakesmom should be awake though :)


----------



## ebelle

That line looks exactly like the one I had on my ultrasensitive at 10 dpo. Just showed it to my dp and she agrees!

OMG I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU LOLO!

Btw, i first tested positive on 10 miu and only saw lines on 25 miu the next day. So I do think ultrasensitives can be a bit earlier.


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you Ebelle! It's your lucky tests I tell you ;)

I'll admit its a little early to be celebrating but I can't help myself!


----------



## LoloShells

I have a couple bump buddies in you and Katy! I'd be due about 2 weeks after you, on 4/20/13


----------



## ebelle

Really really keeping my fingers crossed that you will be bump buddies with me and Katy. By estimations you are about 2-3 weeks behind us!


----------



## ebelle

I felt the same way about celebrating too early. Seriously, Over the past 16 months I had peed on soooooooooo many tests and saw so many stark white tests that when I saw the uber faint line I was so darn happy! How could I not celebrate? I totally understand how you are feeling right now!


----------



## LoloShells

That's exactly it, 2 years and never a single second line until today, and I got two :) hard to ignore


----------



## ebelle

Hahaha I feel like I wanna jump up and give you a big big hug! Sucks that everyone lives so far away or we could totally meet up and have tea parties!

Big virtual hugs for you!


----------



## LoloShells

I've thought that too, how cool it would be if we could all get together :) 

thank you Ebelle, big HUGE hugs right back!!


----------



## Coconuts

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!
:happydance::yipee::wohoo::baby::bunny::headspin::cloud9:

I knew that fainting spell was good rather than bad!!!!!!!!!
Oh Lolo this is amazing news to wake up to!!!!!!! Celebrate woman, you got two lines!!
YARRRRRRR!
Does this mean we've all done it! August Buns is 100% knocked up?!
Yeah Lolo, how and when are or did you tell DH? What about DD? Are you going to wait a while before telling her?
OMG so many questions.

Weeeeeeeeee, Lolo's pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katy78

_OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!_

_Lolo is pregnant!!!_

_CONGRATS!!!_

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Lolo congratulations chuck, exactly 12 months after I got my BFP 


Coco am sure this means everyone is either pregnant or had their babies x


----------



## Katy78

There are only *jensengirl* and *hopefulbaby* left waiting for their BFPs but I hope we hear from them soon with good news. Hopefulbaby got the lucky Wondfos in the mail today, just in time for O.

*Lolo*, congratulations again. I'm so happy for you. I'm sure the second line will get a lot stronger and that you have a sticky bean inside you! Please do something about your signature, it's too sad and not true anymore.


----------



## ebelle

Issn't it so awesome? Hope Lolo tests again this morning with FMU and reports in after!


----------



## Coconuts

Jensengirl's been AWOL for ages!
Hopeful in taking a deserved break. So excited to see if those Wondfo's still have their powers!!! Hope she checks in soon xxxx


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you thank you thank youuuuuu! I still can't believe it! 

After I tested Dh came into the bedroom to tell me we weren't going running due to my fainting spell. He puts his hand on my forehead and asks "you feeling ok???" I couldn't say anything so I just dragged him to the bathroom and showed him the test. He got a big smile and just said "no way..." We hugged and kissed for a couple minutes and then I ran off to take pictures and tell you ladies :) I always thought Id find some clever way to tell him, but I couldn't hold it in long enough. 
I did test again this morning
https://i50.tinypic.com/av0i0p.jpg


----------



## LoloShells

Wow that uploaded with horrible quality! Probably cuz I had to host it from my phone since this site doesn't let you upload from your phone directly. I'll do it from my laptop when I get home. :)


----------



## citymouse

Yay lines!


----------



## Coconuts

They seem darker already!

I thought I'd find a clever way to spill the beans too but I ended up running into the bedroom and jumping all over DH (it was about 06.30 so DH was still sleeping) saying look look look and shoving the still wet strips in his face.
I don't know how people hold it in and go out and buy presents etc. DH knew we were waiting on AF so even if I'd have tried to do a surprise he would have asked and ruined it. How can you say no when your body is screaming YES YES YES!!!!!!!

Eeeep congratulations to you both again!
Is this DH's first baby?


----------



## LoloShells

Lol too funny! Dh refuses to get all girly and giddy with me, lol. He's very reserved, always has been. He did call his mom though, so I know he's excited on the inside :)

Yes, this is his first. I'm so excited for him that he gets to have his own :) 
Oh and I plan to tell Kylee when Im ready for everyone to know. That kid has a big mouth!


----------



## ebelle

Yay! Lines look darker already! This is so great. Glad to know DH is excited. I know men can be sometimes shy to show their emotions, but telling his mom so quickly is wonderful 

So whats the plan? Will you be making an appt to see doc soon? I know I saw doc the day after I got positive..,. Lol... Was so excited and my doc was happy for me too!


----------



## ebelle

Sooo in other news, it was National Day today in Singapore which is kinda like Independance day in USA. Went out with a bunch of my friends to sing at a karaoke place and dinner after. I think I kinda overate at dinner. I was hungry cos I only had a very light lunch. So I had buffalo wings, a plate of bacon and mushroom pasta and a waffle topped with chocolate ice cream.

Felt fine while we were sitting at the restaurant, but when we got up to go home, I started feeling nausea and its plagued me for the past few hours. Just feel like I am stuffed to the top of my throat and my tummy is filled with expanding food.

Now Im in bed and cant seem to get comfy :( wish I hadnt eaten so much now!


----------



## citymouse

Aw, poor ebelle! Hope you feel better soon. I hate that feeling--and on top of being pregnant, booooo.

Lolo, lol about Kylee!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and on the subject of pregnancy tests... I saved my + test from Baby G, and the other day I was going through my nightstand drawer and found it. I took it out to the kitchen where DH was, held it up, and said, "Look! Two lines!"

He was like, "Um... what?"

:rofl: 

Not that there's much chance of anything like that happening around here these days!


----------



## LoloShells

Lol, that's great, poor guy! Probably nearly made him poop himself. I still have Kylees test too :) 

Ebelle, at least you have a good appetite!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Citymouse, even though I have had a mirena coil fitted, I am so tempted to get one of my tests from Daniel out and do the same to hubby. I have been told I have to wait at least 2 years to have another baby because of my osteoarthritis and hubby has not yet forgotten the first few months of constant night feeds, I think his face would be a picture moment hehe x


----------



## sadie

*LOLO!!! Congratulations!! I just KNEW it!!! H&H 9 MONTHS!!!*


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo! OMG, congrats! I am soo happy for you and it's awesome you have two bump buddies in the group. :hugs:

Wishing a super fast 1sr tri for you! Super excited!


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you ladies! Made my first doctors appointment today, its not until 9/11 though. And I think that DH insurance doesn't do a scan until 20 weeks. I might schedule through my insurance as well. No harm in doubling up I guess.


----------



## LoloShells

So I think my lines are def better in the evening than in the morning. 

the first is this mornings fmu with a wondfo and 10miu Ebelle test, the second is 8 pm pee with wondfo and ovulation test
 



Attached Files:







fmu8-9.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









eve8-9.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> I know! I'm dying that the other ladies are still asleep!! Wake up wake up!!
> 
> Ebelle, Artsie and Blakesmom should be awake though :)

 HOLY GUACAMOLE!! YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

I swear I log in EVERYDAY with very few times that I miss and it seems like all out recent BFP's have been on the again VERY FEW days I haven't logged in :blush: 

I'm soooooo sorry I missed it yesterday but am THRILLED to read this news-- Congrats Love!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Yep, Lolo, your eggo is definitely prego! :headspin: :dance:


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> I know! I'm dying that the other ladies are still asleep!! Wake up wake up!!
> 
> Ebelle, Artsie and Blakesmom should be awake though :)
> 
> HOLY GUACAMOLE!! YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> I swear I log in EVERYDAY with very few times that I miss and it seems like all out recent BFP's have been on the again VERY FEW days I haven't logged in :blush:
> 
> I'm soooooo sorry I missed it yesterday but am THRILLED to read this news-- Congrats Love!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Aww that's ok! Thank you!! :wohoo:


----------



## LoloShells

citymouse said:


> Yep, Lolo, your eggo is definitely prego! :headspin: :dance:

Lol City, " That ain't no Etch-A-Sketch. This is one doodle that can't be un-did, Homeskillet." Juno is a great movie, love Ellen!


----------



## B&LsMom

Totally an awesome movie!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats!!!

How exciting! :)

Well, I am just getting over the flu. Definitely something I could have not experienced while pregnant. Hoping tomorrow is even better than today. I was worried I was going to end up in ER for dehydration since I couldn't keep anything down....

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Coconuts

Feel better Ashley!!

:rofl: eggo is preggo!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

PS. I'm officially second trimester!!!!!! Wahoo!!!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Go, Cocobaby! 

Ashley, feel better soon! Make sure you take it easy.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Lolo my tests were always better in an evening early on. My BFP was with an evening sample x


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - Can't remember if I commented on your scan pics, but your LO looks great! So happy for you.

Katy - a heartbeat is awesome! Once you see that heartbeat your chances of miscarriage drop and continue to drop with each day! You have a sticky one!

I'm sure I've missed tons more, baby has been keeping me busy with cluster feeding. He was the tiniest bit underweight at his one month appt., but completely healthy looking. Dr. wasn't worried about the weight too much, but asked me to pump after feeds and give him whatever I pump.

Along with the clusterfeeding this week, it's been pretty hectic. I had two days in a row where I was breastfeeding him for over 7 hours. The next night, I gave him 2 ounces of formula after one of his nighttime feeds and I don't feel a bit guilty about it. I needed to rest!


----------



## citymouse

Absolutely, Artsie! Happy mama=happy baby!


----------



## Coconuts

WSS.


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie, 3 of your 'hoping for a BFP' girls need moving in with me and Blakesmom - when you've got time of course :haha:
They should have a breastfeeding smiley on here!


----------



## Katy78

LoloShells said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Yep, Lolo, your eggo is definitely prego! :headspin: :dance:
> 
> Lol City, " That ain't no Etch-A-Sketch. This is one doodle that can't be un-did, Homeskillet." Juno is a great movie, love Ellen!Click to expand...

I saw Juno some time ago and I absolutely loved it! Awesome. I cried at the end, too.

*Ashley*, I hope you feel better soon.

*Artsie*, good for you. You need to take a break now and then to be the best mom you can be.

*City*, I was wondering. How is baby G? And how are you? Were you able to stop with that terrible diet?

AFM, two days with not much nausea, but it came back with vengeance yesterday evening. Today is normal, nausea is reassuring :winkwink:.


----------



## Katy78

Oh, we told my parents about the pregnancy today. We planned on doing it in person but we couldn't go there as OH had to work this afternoon. We were supposed to go to lunch. They'll be away for a couple of weeks and after that OH will be working during the weekend. So we told them today on Skype. My mom was on, I said too bad we couldn't have come - you would be eating fish and I'd be having meat myself. She really hates fish and I've been a vegetarian for 18 years. We had an agreement that I would start eating meat when I'm pregnant and she would eat fish. So today she caught on fast. She called my father to the computer and kissed him instead of me. She was soooo happy, they both were. It was hard for her to accept we don't want others to know yet, but I hope she'll honor our wishes.
We're telling OH's mom this Sunday at lunch.


----------



## Beautifullei2

what are these lucky tests you speak of ladies?? I could use some luck lol


----------



## Coconuts

Hi Beautiful!!! :hi:
It all started when I was getting in a tizz with my internet cheapy OPKs. Jaz on another thread offered to send me what was left of her wandfos (which I can't get in Italy) since she was pregnant despite some fertility issues. 
Jaz sent them to me but 3 months after my miscarriage I got my BFP before I could use them!!! 
I decided they really were super powered lucky OPKs and at that time Katy had been given some bad news and some very slim chances of getting a BFP so I offered to send them to her.
Sure enough, they arrived and that cycle she got her magic BFP!!!!!
Hopefulbaby is now having a rough time and is taking a break from BnB but before she said her 'see you laters' Katy offered to sent them on to her. We're waiting on the results!!
Unfortunately, since Hopefulbaby is out of the loop for now we've lost track of the magic wondfos but of course we're hoping they'll pop up again soon.

And that's the story of the lucky magic international travelling wandfos. x


----------



## Katy78

Hi Beautiful.
The Wondfos (not including where they were made) started their journey in America, continued through Great Britain to Italy, from there to Slovenia and are currently in Canada. They "caused" three pregnancies so far, two of them highly unlikely, three if you count Coco's very late ovulation.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Oh Wow!! That is very interesting!! I wish I could have gotten ahold of those :)!!!
This past cycle I stopped temping & using preseed.. Just stuck to good ol BD & Femara.. Im hopeing that Femara does the trick since clomid didnt.


----------



## Katy78

Good luck!


----------



## citymouse

Katy78 said:


> *City*, I was wondering. How is baby G? And how are you? Were you able to stop with that terrible diet?

G is great! She's rolling over and spinning around in circles, lol. Makes it hard to have her play by herself, because she flips to her belly and then gets mad that she's on her belly. 

No, I'm still on the diet. Probably will be for another 2 months at least, as G is still reactive to soy, dairy, and gluten.

On the one hand, it's great because I'm 11 pounds down from my pre-pregnancy weight. Also, it's given me an awareness of how much weird crap they put in food these days... on the other hand, I want to eat that weird crap! I dream about it, ha ha.


----------



## LoloShells

11 pounds pre preggo, wow! It took me like 2 years to lose my pregnancy weight, lol. I started heavy and gained a lot of weight! I can guarantee that won't happen again! In fact its kind of strange but I've lost 4 more pounds just this week. 

I have a baby shower to attend tomorrow... Finally one that won't leave me gutted. Problem is I wanted to make a diaper cake but I can't peel myself from the couch. I'm sooooo tired.


----------



## ebelle

Omg, talk about being tired.... I had a busy week at work and it all caught up to me yesterday. I was on my way home from my last meeting and was suddenly hit with a wave of fatigue. Felt like I was just gonna collapse on the train. Luckily I wasnt that far from home. Got home and napped for 3 hours before waking for dinner. Good thing DP went and got dinner


----------



## citymouse

I say sleep, Lolo! You can always give the diaper cake as a present between now and the birth!

Hurray for not being sad at the baby shower! :headspin:


----------



## B&LsMom

I napped instead of doing any cleaning today---it was great!! Had some friends come over for an unexpected evening so had to rush to tidy up before they came over but it was good motivation since I didn't do it earlier!!


----------



## Coconuts

The pressure of entertaining is the ONLY thing that will get my lazy ass to clean these days!
We're having our logs delivered today for the wood burning fires in the winter. I usually help DH but this year I've got a pregnancy 'pardon' :yipee: He's asked a couple of his man friend to come and help. (We have to move a huge pile of wood from outside the house, through the house, one armful / box at a time into the wood store in the courtyard.) 
The kitchen is a bomb site, the fridge has been moved out the way but now blocking the oven, crap is all over the table, work surfaces are buried and DH wants me to cook steak and roast veg for the boys (and me of course) for dinner. 

:shock: How?
It's not even 8 yet so brain function is minimal.


----------



## artsiekat

Katy- that is an adorable way to tell your parents! Love how your mom caught on so quick, mom's are great like that!

City - So jealous of your 11 lbs! I still have 15 more to lose to get to prepregnancy and I'd like to lose around 10-15 after that because I had put on weight during the pregnancy I miscarried.

Speaking of moms, I'm excited that mine will be here today to meet her grandson for the first time! But I had to say goodbye to hubby for a week, we are so attached and I hate it when he goes to conferences. It's pathetic!

Rest up, ladies, you guys need it! I had more energy in the 2nd tri, but it sure was hard to get around in the end! But my belly was huge! Here's my last pic at 37 weeks, I went into labor exactly at 38 weeks(but I'm pretty sure I was atleast a week farther along than my dates). And Quinn is starting to smile!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP043922.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2









IMGP043822.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2









IMGP040922.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3









37 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - Tell your man takeout is not quite as yummy, but it comes with a happy wife! :D


----------



## ebelle

Awwww artsie he is such a cutie pie. You must be so proud 

Enjoy having your mom around, it should be really fun!


----------



## citymouse

Isn't it amazing--when you're really big at the end, you still don't know how big you are, until you see a picture after the fact! (I mean the universal "you," lol!)


----------



## Coconuts

WOW what a bump Artsie, that's amazingly pregnant!!!!!!
Quinn is looking more and more like you every time you post a pic. First smiles!!!! :cloud9:
hubby will be back before you know it. Time will fly with Mom around. x


----------



## B&LsMom

Artsie--Love his little smiles!!! My niece is almost a month old and I guess she is starting to smile too--can't wait to see her again, I'm hoping to visit her at the end of the month!


----------



## ashleywalton

artsie-your baby boy is adorable!


----------



## ebelle

Okay, MS has arrived with a vengence. I don't know if I should be happy or sad. Right now I am simply dry heaving since I got up. No actual puking has occured yet, but its definitely getting uncomfortable.

Any suggestions on how to feel better?


----------



## citymouse

Ebelle, some people say not to let yourself get to the point of an empty stomach... keep some soda crackers on your nightstand and eat if you wake up in the middle of the night and then before you even get out of bed.

Sorry you're feeling ill but YAY for the little bean making him or herself known in a big way! :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Ginger is good. Or lemon. I found that some lemon candies were great a keeping the rolling sick feeling at bay.
Mostly, I found relief from actually up chucking. AFter that I felt fine.
Sorry you feel crud. Hopefully it's reassuring though x


----------



## ebelle

It does make me feel better knowing that little one is probably snuggling in tight, esp since I had a bit of a spotting scare on Sat. Just want to get thru this MS part quickly and hopefully easily.

All that feeling of hunger couple of weeks ago has gone and its replaced by this constant seasick feeling!


----------



## Katy78

Ah, constant seasick feeling... Sounds very familiar :winkwink:. I've been having that for a couple of weeks now. As city said - don't allow yourself to get hungry even if you have no appetite. A cracker now and then does wonders. It helps me a lot. I also have a problem drinking fluids. So I experimented a bit with different drinks and even though I still don't feel like drinking, it feels better after. I add a small amount of vitamin powder to the water (it consists of sugar, citric acid and vitamins - no artificial sweeteners) and I can drink it down.
I haven't thrown up yet so maybe I won't at all. I only dry heaved once after smelling some organic trash. Yuck!
Lolo, how are you doing?


----------



## hopefulmom19

Coconuts said:


> *Artisie*, that is one majorly cute buddle of cuteness and you guys are so sweet with him. I loved Dad's 'are you cold' feels arms and legs 'you're a bit cold'. :cloud9: What a lucky mamma!!!!
> 
> *Ashley*! Oh my what an amazing picture. She's a cracker. I bet you're just itching to be able to finally hold her and see her on the outside!! Beautiful!!!!
> 
> *Hopefulmom*. I'm noticing a lot of 'wrongness' with our doctors. Artsies was constantly telling her that there were problems when there weren't any. Lolo's misdiagnosed downs (I've heard this many times before in fact). Maybe your little love is measure a bit small but babies don't grow to your doctors schedule. More or less they do but in my opinion they probably have growth spurts here and there and what is measuring behind today may be measuring ahead next month. Maybe baby was putting growth energy into his/her brain and his/her body will catch up with the rest soon.
> You're somewhere in second tri right? I think it might be fairly normal for measurement to sway from the norm. I know that even in the first tri when the CR measurement is made to assess fetal age, that age is based on a 50% figure / stat. Meaning the majority are that big but some are bigger and some are smaller, even if at this early stage when they 'all grow at the same rate'. There is clearly a lot of wiggle room.
> 
> I would be wigging out too though, it's totally understandable. We just want our doctors to say, yep, it's all perfect. Remember it's their job to look for problems. It's your job to remember is most likely there are none.
> Try and send some growing vibes to LO and have a nice big steak, or a bean soup or something with loads of protein, keep eating well, fluids up, and make sure you're getting enough calories too otherwise the protein will be used by you as energy and not by baby for building!
> Good luck at the scan. I'm sure you don't need it. Let us know how it goes won't you.
> Big love. x

Hi Ladies.. Sorry been gone a long time again..My scan went well though I worried myself sick.. I am still in my first trimester and the when i went for routine check up.. stupid doc didnt feel anything.. so she told me tht growth seems slow.. I went for scan at 10 weeks 2 days and my have seen my sweetie pie there and yes the growth was perfectly normal.. I got a chance to see his/ her limbs & nasal bone and strong heart beat.. trust me I have never been so releived and happy my whole life as at that one moment... donno y tht doc scared me to death..got late in replying to all the posts as was visiting my in laws and my parents.. will post the pic of scans soon.. :) thank you everyone for supporting me so much through this.. love u all :flower:


----------



## Katy78

Congrats, hopefulmom! I'm so happy your baby is progressing well :). Shame on that doctor for frightening you.


----------



## ebelle

congrats hopefulmom19! hoping that the rest of your pregnancy goes well :)

Katy - I know they say eating small but frequent meals is the key. Somehow that hasn't really worked for me as I don't feel like anything at all. Worst still, today I've started not wanting meat AT ALL. Like just the thought of meat makes me wanna puke. The dry heaving has been constant, so I tried to sleep it off. I've managed to down some juice and crackers tho, so its not been all bad. Also got my DP to get some soup. Hoping to have that for dinner later.

Have a dr apptment tomorrow with a scan. hoping all is good and he can give me some pointers on how to feel better.


----------



## LoloShells

Ebelle, it has always been my experience that if I am dry heaving, to drink a glass of tepid water. This will give your stomach something to expell and you should feel better. 

I'm feeling fine, had a bout of loose crampy bowels all day on Friday which contributed to that 4lb weight loss (which I've put back on by the way) I would kill for some ms, lol.


----------



## LoloShells

Sorry, double post. *deleted*


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeeeeep lolo I love the new ticker!!!!!! Woot!

*Hopeful*, so happy to hear all is well. Next time you go to the docs do this = :ignore: Unless they tell you lots of lovely good things, in which case take your fingers out of your ears and enjoy it. Silly scary doctors. Bah. Hate that! How many weeks and days are you now?

Two days ago morning sickness struck me... again...actual puking. It's still going on in the 14th week. It sloped right off after reaching a peak just after 10 weeks and now it's a kind of once a week thing. Sigh. It is classically in the morning though and once breakfast is out, I feel pretty much fine again. Short and sweet....

... but gross :sick: (Katy, my gag reflex seems inextricably linked to the organic bin breath!)


----------



## Beautifullei2

ladies with your :bfp: did you mostly do clomid?? this past cycle I switched to Femara, do any of you have any stories of how it treated you as far as after Ovulation. I have been having aches in my uterus that started yesterday.


----------



## Coconuts

Sorry Beauti, can't help you there. Cocobaby was a laaaaaaaaaaate egg (CD41) but au naturelle unless you think the litres of parsley tea and ginger tea I was chugging to bring on AF did anything??!?!? 
I know some women on here get more intense signs of Ov with clomid though :shrug: Hope someone can help x


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks Coconuts :) 

Clomid made me have horrid O aches even after I O'ed.. Not sure if Femara is the same.


----------



## LoloShells

This lil one was natural but I did use clomid last year. It gave me horribly sore boobs, and very achey downstairs the whole time. It also made me bat-shit crazy, which is why I stopped taking it.


----------



## Katy78

*Coco*, stay away from the organic bin! I know I do. Or at least take a deep breath till I'm far away :winkwink:.

*Beautifullei2*, I've never been on Femara. But I hear there are fewer side effects and multiple pregnancies.
I was on clomid for the first time and on the smallest possible dose (25mg). Nevertheless, I felt it working. I was cramping and feeling nauseous while taking it and a week later I had O cramping.


----------



## kj_23

af in 7 days hoping for a BFP <3 I had a boy in may but found out after dilvery he had a twin and i that i had lost him, so now i just feel like im missing a LO cant wait to fill that void in my arms with a nother baby <3


----------



## ebelle

I was on clomid for almost an entire year and it didnt work. It would make me ovulate at 14 dpo, but subsequent months would be delayed and my doc would have to up the dosage after a while.

The 2 biggest side effects i had were double vision and thinning uterine lining. When i eventually wanted to do iui, doc found my uterine lining much too thin for implantation. Was only 5 mm.

Never tried femera, but i hear it has less side effects. Docs here dont prescribe it. Hope this helps in a small way.

Coco do you find yourself craving sweet or savoury? Some rumors of sweet being a girl and savoury being a boy hehehe

Katy, how are you feeling?

MS is still wrecking havoc, but I have decided just to eat what I can and ignore everything else. Doc scan today in about 5 hours. A little bit nervous. Hoping to see the heartbeat!


----------



## B&LsMom

ebelle enjoy your scan!! Ladies I have had LOTS of sickness between all of my pregnancies and I think this time has been less just because I know what foods to avoid honestly. Also trying to not get overly hungry was very helpful as well. I had to avoid "plain" water, proteins in the early days, dairy, and fatty/fried foods. I also learned what things were better if they had to come back up which is terrible but those really hard weeks didn't last too long!!


----------



## Katy78

kj_23, sorry to hear about your baby's twin.

ebelle, looking forward to hearing about your scan/baby's heartbeat.

I'm still nauseous - what else. I'd be worried if I wasn't. Scan in 2 days!


----------



## LoloShells

I scheduled another doc appt with a scan on 9/7. Curious to see some 8 week scans. I imagine it would appear blobish.


----------



## ebelle

Scan went awesome today!

Saw little peanut looking baby with a really steady heartbeat. Measuring exactly 6w6d on the dot. Was a really great moment when she finally found the heartbeat via transvaginal scan. When she couldnt see anything via abdominal scan, I was getting a bit worried. But seeing it pounding away made me feel better.

Couldnt get a very clear picture as the machine didnt have reallly great resolution, but she gave us a printout anyway. You can see bavy is kinda lying sideways like a russian doll that has fallen down.

My partner has decided to name the little one baby artoo. See 2nd pic for comparision lol!

Feeling uber happy today!
 



Attached Files:







artoo6w6d.jpg
File size: 138.2 KB
Views: 3









babyartoo.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LoloShells

Lol, too funny. Congrats Ebelle, so happy it went well :)


----------



## ebelle

My mother couldnt figure out where the baby is on the ultrasound, so for the sake of clarity, please refer to this pic! LOL
 



Attached Files:







babyartoowithcircle.jpg
File size: 149.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Katy78

Yay ebelle and baby artoo :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:!


----------



## sadie

That's awesome, E!


----------



## artsiekat

Congrats, Ebelle, so happy baby is healthy!


----------



## citymouse

Yay, ebelle! Love the marked photo.


----------



## B&LsMom

LOLO--Here is my 8 week U/S pic...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3112.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ebelle

That is such a clear pictire bmom, thanks for sharing :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

ebelle said:


> My mother couldnt figure out where the baby is on the ultrasound, so for the sake of clarity, please refer to this pic! LOL

congrats ebelle.. so happy for you.. :):hugs:


----------



## hopefulmom19

Coconuts said:


> Eeeeeeeep lolo I love the new ticker!!!!!! Woot!
> 
> *Hopeful*, so happy to hear all is well. Next time you go to the docs do this = :ignore: Unless they tell you lots of lovely good things, in which case take your fingers out of your ears and enjoy it. Silly scary doctors. Bah. Hate that! How many weeks and days are you now?
> 
> Two days ago morning sickness struck me... again...actual puking. It's still going on in the 14th week. It sloped right off after reaching a peak just after 10 weeks and now it's a kind of once a week thing. Sigh. It is classically in the morning though and once breakfast is out, I feel pretty much fine again. Short and sweet....
> 
> ... but gross :sick: (Katy, my gag reflex seems inextricably linked to the organic bin breath!)

Hi Coco..I am 12 weeks and 4 days now.. so few more days and I wud have sailed through first trimester..well for ur puking.. try drinking some tender coconut water in the morning once u wake up.. its awesome for the baby and full of nutrients for mother :)


----------



## Katy78

Saw my beanie again today. First appointment with my OB/GYN. We saw the little one and I saw the heart beating :cloud9:. What bothered me a bit was that the baby measured only 7weeks 3days. It should be exactly 8 weeks. I know when I ovulated to the day. But I suppose it's fine as long as there's a heartbeat.
Here's the picture.

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/116812_8wks.jpg


----------



## Coconuts

Yey for all these little baby's heartbeats!!!!!

There are now 3 Starwars beans that I know of. Wookie has her little Ewok, Madrid has her Jedi on board and now Ebelle has artoo. CUTENESS.

Don't worry Katy, I think doctors usually switch EDDs around for the first few visits because they base it completely on the measurements. I think when the woman know when conception took place the EDD moves around but it always in orbit of the 'real' EDD that you have. But also we know when we ovulated but we can't know when implantation took place and I have no idea if the ball of dividing cells that implants on 7DPO will be more advanced that a 12DPO implantation????? I assume that the ball of cells at 12DPO is just bigger and the 7DPO ball does the same dividing just within the uterine wall rather than outside of it like the 12DPO ball. I assume from the moment of conception development is pretty steady in those early days regardless of implantation BUT I HAVE NO IDEA. :shrug:
You have a great heartbeat. Baby is doing just fine. You'll see a nice fat growth spurt next time :cloud9:


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - Doctor's say ultrasounds are very accurate in the first trimester due to babies necessity to develop at near the same rate in the beginning, but what they really mean is that it's accurate within 4-5 days instead of weeks.

As long as there is a heartbeat, then odds are baby is perfectly heathly! Of course you will find out a lot more at your 12 week scan, but don't let those ultrasounds(or doctors) scare you. I think a mother's instinct will often tell her if something is wrong, if she's listening. :)


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> LOLO--Here is my 8 week U/S pic...

Aww lil guy :) I can't wait to see my lil bean. 3 more weeks! Ughhh. 
So I'm having a hard time with when to tell people. I wanted to wait until 12 weeks originally, then pulled that back to 10 cuz my mom is dying to blab. But now that I know I'll have a scan in hand at 8 weeks, it will be really really hard not to yell it from rooftops. We've told our mothers and a couple close friends, but that's it. Do you think 8 weeks is way too early?


----------



## LoloShells

Katy, so glad everything went well and baby has good heartbeat :)


----------



## ebelle

Hey Katy, once you see the heart beat, chances for baby to make it to term is like 95%, so don't worry. As artsie said early ultrasound is accurate to a few days either way, so don't worry since its just 4 days off.very happy that you saw the heartbeat and do stop worrying!

Lolo, I totally know what you mean about telling people. My partner wanted to wait til first trimester was over, but I am now tempted to tell people next week when we hit 8 Weeks. Simply want to share the joy with people, especially those who know we have been trying for over a year. Quite a few of my close friends and family members already know, but I just feel like telling the world now

In other news, my cousin in law had her baby today. I am going to be the godmother, so very excited. Have yet to see the baby as she was born Pretty late, but will see her tomorrow.


----------



## B&LsMom

I Didn't make a big "facebook" announcement until 18 weeks but after the miscarriage I was VERY nervous about saying anything!! Told one co-worker just after I had tested--even before I had told DH LOL as I can't be around the nitrous patients in my office--she had to keep my secret until I told my co-workers @ 10 weeks ( my Boss caught me eating dry cereal and caught on I wasn't working with the nitrous patients so he knew sooner) Told DH's family @ almost 9 weeks with the 8 week ultrasound. My mom is a worry wart and since we technically were suppose to be TTC I didn't tell her until 12 weeks since we were car pooling to my SIL's baby shower and all the inlaws knew already so I HAD to tell her so she didn't hear it from someone else LOL.


----------



## citymouse

We told our immediate families at 4-5 weeks, our good friends at 9-10 weeks, and everybody else at 12 weeks. But we didn't make a big FB announcement... in fact, when I had the baby a lot of people hadn't even known I was pregnant, lol.


----------



## Coconuts

City that is so going to be us!!!
We told family and people who knew about the m/c as soon as we found out. We told cousins and other close friends after we had the 10 week dating scan and we're telling the rest now with the 12 week NT picture.
I still haven't FB'd it yet. DH has a very good friend in Paraguay and is waiting for him to set up a skype date to tell him face to face. If I put in on FB he'll see all the congratulation etcs and ruin DH's 'tell'.
I'm a once a fortnight ghost user of FB, I'll log on to see if I have any PMs then log off (because I never do) I hardly post anything and as for adding pics..... I'm too busy on BnB these days :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Lolo, I just realized that your psychic prediction was right in the end. Just a year ahead! Weird huh?!
How are you feeling?


----------



## Katy78

Yeah right :). And the pregnant dream was right too!

I don't have a FB account nor do I plan on opening it so no problems there :winkwink:.


----------



## sadie

My fb announcement was a pregnant pic of me when I was in florida in february. Shocked some, but my close friends already knew. I was 5 months at that point. Now I post a photo now and then of O as so many of my friends live either across the ocean or down in Florida. 
There are too many 'fake' friends on fb. I guess the settings could be changed to keep others out of the personal stuff, but that is too time consuming atm.


----------



## sadie

Lolo, will you be starting a journal??


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> Hey Lolo, I just realized that your psychic prediction was right in the end. Just a year ahead! Weird huh?!
> How are you feeling?

I know, spooky! A few minutes after I told my best friend, she was like "ohmigod, August!" 
Have I told you ladies that creepy psychic thing runs in my family too? I could tell you stories that would give you goosebumps. A psychic told my sister (the one that lost her baby) years ago that she leads a parallel life with someone close to her. You know, like things in her life affect someone else and their life affects her. She knew immediately that I was this person. When I injured my tailbone she was suddenly struck with horrendous tailbone pain, my years of purging had done nothing to my teeth while hers were falling apart for no good reason, silly things like this. Well when I was talking to her the other day I was waiting for the right moment to tell her I was pg. She starts to tell me how she had this dream that she was pregnant, and it was so real that she actually poas when she woke up. When it was negative she told her boyfriend, I think Lorens going to tell us she's pregnant. Kinda weird right? So needless to say she lost her mind a little when I was like "well on that note... Actually... I am. " 

Wow sorry for the ramble. I feel, ok for now, not great but not horrible. My boobs are full(er) and sore. I told Dh to not even look at them. I pee constantly. And I threw up last night after dinner. I feel like ms might be sneaking up slowly. I never got sick with ky so thats a hard concept to believe, that I might be one of those women that gets sick. My back (sciatic to be specific) is killing me. Considering I'm almost 10 years older this time, I imagine the whole thing will be wildly different. Everything I eat tastes amazing, this is not a good thing.


----------



## LoloShells

sadie said:


> Lolo, will you be starting a journal??

Like an online journal? I hadn't thought of it. Probably a good idea though :)


----------



## Coconuts

Yeah, Lolo, start a BnB journal, all the cool kids are doing it!!!! The first trimester boards SUCK big time with all the constant panicing and worrying. You have your own what ifs to deal with let alone 20 other women planting new scary thoughts in your mind that you could have lived the rest of your life never thinking about. Brrrr. Stay away. Stay here... or hang out in your new journal. If you feel like heading into the first tri pregnancy journal land will bring you bad luck you could always start a TTC journal and open with your BFP story post. When you get to second tri, move on over (or the mod'll get you!!!! :argh:)


----------



## Coconuts

PS, that it mad weird about your sisters dream. I bet it's hard to really surprise her :haha:


----------



## citymouse

How's your sister doing, Lolo? Was she all right with your pregnancy news?

Go, Coco! 14 weeks!


----------



## LoloShells

Shes not doing great. Her ex husband is making her life hell with the divorce, she can't find a job here so she's moving out of state for awhile cuz she can get a job with big sis and live with and take care of our great grandmother. She promised she'd come back. We'll see.


----------



## twilliamssbt

I told my best friend at 3.5 weeks, family at 4-5 weeks and because I was huge told fb friends at 6 weeks. My friend posted a bump picture just after xx


----------



## LoloShells

I feel silly for even talking about it, because I know it can be normal, but I noticed some odd colored cm today. I can't say it was Orange, but I can't say beige either. This is the color it turns a few days before af shows. It's not there when I wipe, just on the liner. I'm freaked out obviously. Blah. Now begins liner watch.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Lolo, try not to worry... I know that's easier said than done!


----------



## LoloShells

I hear ya. I've said my prayers, can't do much else but hope for the best :) 

I can't remember if I had this with ky or not, its been too long.


----------



## B&LsMom

Are you still testing?? Maybe POAS to see a nice strong line to give some reassurance...Right when AF was due I had some pink spotting for about an day, and then beige for a few days--it is hard to not worry. Thinking of you!!


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah I poas and line comes up fast and dark. Will keep it up for a few days for reassurance :)


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, I was going to say it was probably the same with KY you just werent' paying so much attention back then I guess. Without wanting to gross people out at breakfast time my CM has changed from white to an almost brown / orange like you say. I had a little spotting at around 7 weeks then again at around 9 weeks when my AF would have been due. Apart from those episodes, for me at least, the colour and consistency have been changing almost everyday. I have to say it's mostly creamy white now but I remember thinking 'EWWWW' quite a few times at what was coming out of there.
I think it's normal :shrug: There are a zillion changes going on, it's just part of it.


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks coco :) I won't worry about it anymore until there's something to worry about.


----------



## Coconuts

Easier said than done though right? :dohh:


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, it's probably easier said than done. But there's nothing else you can do. Just wait and hope for the best.


----------



## LoloShells

How are you feeling Katy? Have any of our first tri ladies put on weight yet?


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and Bmom I wanted to ask if you started showing sooner with this pregnancy. I read that happens, curious how common it is.


----------



## Katy78

Lolo, I'm feeling same as always lately. Nauseous. I haven't gained any weight yet. Can't wait to get a bump!
How are you doing?


----------



## LoloShells

I'm fine, boobs hurt, thats about it. I'm terrified of the weight gain but I'm sure we all saw that coming. I try to put it out of my head but it's hard, with my past and all. Dont get me wrong, I eat, and I eat plenty, not gonna starve this lil one. But as I'm doing it I'm pouting, lol.


----------



## citymouse

Lolo, don't worry about the weight gain. :hugs: 

It's like a lovely dream that you guys are all pregnant together!


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Oh and Bmom I wanted to ask if you started showing sooner with this pregnancy. I read that happens, curious how common it is.

I think maybe a few weeks sooner. Switched to maternity clothes around 20 weeks--probably should have done it sooner :blush: :haha: My hardest thing right now is that the two people who have recently had babies around me are: 1. my co-worker who looked FABULOUS!! all the way to the end (she was also having her second boy) and 2: my ex-coworker who worked across the hall and didn't look pregnant until after she had baby and was caring him in a front pack LOL (her first) Oh and my sis inlaw was fairly heavy going into her pregnancy, but did well to only gain 15lbs--even lost a few lbs in her last weeks of pregnancy as she lost her appetite--and she was having her second girl. She is 15 lbs under pre-pregnancy weight just a month after. So I don't think it being a second baby means it WILL MAKE YOU BIGGER--at least that is what I'm telling my self. Already up 16lbs this pregnancy :blush:


----------



## LoloShells

Oh I def wont be gaining the same amount I gained with Kylee. I think I gained something like 40 lbs, and I was already kinda heavy when I got pregnant. I'm starting out about 20 lbs lighter this time and really hope I don't gain more than 15-20lbs if I can help it. I was surprised to learn that during the first tri you only need 200 more calories a day, 300 in the second and 400-450 in the third. 

I'm trying to have healthy snacks, like hard boiled eggs, string cheese, prunes, nuts. I already eat a lot of vegetables. Probably too many honestly, lol. I don't eat much fruit but I should. I buy precut apples, and bags of grapes and they almost always go bad before I can finish them. I drink orange juice and water. I've recently become obsessed with the cucumber lime Gatorade. I've never been a fan of Gatorade but they hit a homerun with this one. I cleaned the shelves of them yesterday :) 
I'm dying for some ice cream (despite my lactose intolerance) but I wont let myself indulge. 

Well here's hoping the stories about showing sooner with your second are true. I remember that in-between spot where your body is changing, but you just look like you've put on some weight. I want that phase to pass as quickly as possible, lol.


----------



## B&LsMom

That Gatorade sounds yummy--I don't like Gatorade so haven't even noticed that new flavor LOL Maybe you can indulge in a smoothy--get some fruit and something cold with out stirring up the lactose intolerance. Do you have a jamba juice close to you?!?


----------



## LoloShells

Youve gotta try it, its crisp and clean and I love it. Theyre easy to find in grocery stores here in California because its driven towards the mexican market, the bottle even says in large letters, Limon Pepino. Hopefully you can find it out there! 

Yeah we have those smoothie joints around. To be honest, I would eat the ice cream anyways, even with the intolerance. My poor husband will attest to that, lol. He sits far away from me on the rare nights that i do let myself have ice cream. :blush: Im not letting myself indulge because ice cream is one of the worst things (fat and calorie wise) that you can stuff in your body. I know I'll cave at some point but its too early for me to give in to those horrible cravings ;) maybe i'll substitute with some low fat froyo instead


----------



## ebelle

Hey Lolo, don't worry about spotting. I had a 2 wipes worth of blood on a tissue a couple of weeks back. It never appeared again, so I'm just thinking its normal part of early pregnancy.

As for weight, I actually put on about 25 lbs over the past 2 years. Much of it due to crazy hormones, post surgery weight and lack of exercise. So with this pregnancy, I am trying not to gain too much weight. In fact, since I found out I was pregnant, I've lost about 5 lbs. Much of it because I don't seem to have good appetite since the nausea started and also I've stopped bingeing on chocolates etc when my period comes. Hopefully I can get to 2nd tri without any weight gain and just put on maybe 15 lbs for 2nd and 3rd tri.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ebelle

citymouse said:


> Lolo, don't worry about the weight gain. :hugs:
> 
> It's like a lovely dream that you guys are all pregnant together!

I totally agree and I am glad this dream is a reality! It's so wonderful to have 2 bump buddies from this loving and supportive group! And everyone else is so awesome too!


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Lolo, I can imagine the weight gain is going to weigh pretty heavily with you but like you said, you know how many extra calories baby needs. More so if you're exercising too. Just keep eating healthily in a balanced was and keep away from empty calories like :icecream: icecream, chocolate, crisps and all that junk. Nothing in there for baby and only extra calories for mamma. try not to obsess about it. I know that's easier said than done, just remember that once LO is here, breast feeding, carrying / holding LO etc are all going to help you loose any extra pounds you gained very quickly. Just keep feeding that little bean x


----------



## Coconuts

Forgot, I think I've only gained a little. I was a stable 51kg before and depending on when I weigh and what I'm wearing it's sometimes up to 52kg but I've got some retro scales that aren't that accurate to read.

This kind of thing:
https://www.fitnessassist.co.uk/product_images/y/ha503__09225.jpg


----------



## ebelle

Coconuts said:


> Forgot, I think I've only gained a little. I was a stable 51kg before and depending on when I weigh and what I'm wearing it's sometimes up to 52kg but I've got some retro scales that aren't that accurate to read.
> 
> This kind of thing:
> https://www.fitnessassist.co.uk/product_images/y/ha503__09225.jpg

Lol, that's so retro, makes me wanna send you a digital!


----------



## LoloShells

Ebelle, thank God I'm not the only one worried about becoming a whale, lol. I was starting to feel a little selfish there for a minute. I can't wait till we 3 can start sharing belly photos. I've already taken my 'month one' pic, lol! 

Coco I have no idea what your weight is in lbs, lol. Damn American system. I wish I had one of those retro dealies, I don't trust my digi scale.


----------



## LoloShells

Ebelle how do I get that fruit ticker?


----------



## LoloShells

Nevermind lol


----------



## Coconuts

Congratulations Apple Seed!!!

I'll swap you for your digi scale, mine's driving me mad being too vague.
1kg is 2lbs (more or less) so I started off at about 112lbs and I must be floating around 112-114lbs. Now second tri is here I'm sure that'll go up quickly.

I can't wait for some bump pics from you guys either.
Don't remember if I ever shared my first tri pics here but here's my 6 week and 12 week beginners bump :haha:
 



Attached Files:







6 week bump.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 5









12 week bump.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LoloShells

Adorable coco, you skinny little thing you! How tall are you?? 

I've got quite a bit on you, a good 45 lbs! I'm 5'8. So I'm right around where I should be but most days I just feel like a lard ass. Lol


----------



## citymouse

Coco, you're so cute! Stop pretending you photograph badly, it's an insult to those of us who actually do, lol.


----------



## sadie

Adotable bump coco!!


----------



## Coconuts

Aw shucks you guys :blush:
It's 2 and half weeks later and I feel bumpier still. This week a lot of crampy / pressure / stretchy pains down low where my uterus is is happening. It's a little disconcerting but I know there must be a bit of a growth spurt for both baby and uterus so it's all OK. Nothing major or painful, I'm just aware of my uterus this week which is strange. It makes me feel like the first flutters won't be too far away. Exciting!!

Lolo, I'm about 5ft 3" I think I'm slightly underweight if anything but I've always eaten well and heartily so I guess it's normal for me. My mum is full of warnings. she said after pregnancy her metabolism changed, body changed, outlook changed. She basically became a different person :haha: I've been wondering if I'm going to have to actually 'watch my weight' after cocobaby arrives. Never had to before. :shrug:


----------



## citymouse

Coco, my body doesn't feel any different (with the exception of my boobs, obviously). 

My outlook is different, but that's because I like my baby so much more than I like so many other things. So there are things I'd gladly neglect to hang out with her. :D


----------



## ebelle

Wow Coco, you are going to make me never want to post my bump! I am 6 weeks behind you and already my bloat makes me look faaaar more pregnant! Between you and Katy, I think my bump shots will never happen!

And Lolo! I'm only 5'1 sooooo I am going to feel like such a whaaaaaale!

Think I shall go sit in a corner and cry now.


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm 5 feet 0 so post that bump proudly sister!!! It does such showing so much sooner than the tall ladies. Our temporary girl at work covering for the girl we have out on Maternity leave is 36 weeks along and one of my co-workers told me yesterday I look further along than she does---THANKS!!


----------



## ebelle

Oh bmom, I totally know how that feels. I told my aunt, uncle and cousins yesterday and my aunt was like "you're much fatter than x (my cousin in law who just gave birth) so I couldn't tell that you are already 2 months along" She didn't say it in a mean way and everyone was very happy for me, but I just knew that I looked more pregnant than x when she was at 5 months!!!

In other news, baby is a raspberry today!


----------



## LoloShells

Did Katy show a bump pic and I missed it? 

I feel the same way Ebelle, there's already roundness to the lower half of my belly. It's gotta be bloat. Though I have a feeling that due to my c-section and the abdomen I was never able to tighten up, I think my bump might POP early. Here's hoping!


----------



## ebelle

LoloShells said:


> Did Katy show a bump pic and I missed it?
> 
> I feel the same way Ebelle, there's already roundness to the lower half of my belly. It's gotta be bloat. Though I have a feeling that due to my c-section and the abdomen I was never able to tighten up, I think my bump might POP early. Here's hoping!

Katy's bump pic is in her journal! Go seeeeee!


----------



## Katy78

I think I posted it here, too. But maybe you missed it. Here it is again.

8 weeks

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/DSC_0099.jpg

Don't feel too bad about your bloat. Or about my flat tummy. All our tummies will get much bigger. As they should. And many slim girls have bloating at the beginning of pregnancy, making them seem several months pregnant. I'm just lucky I guess. I'm not at all constipated so maybe that's the reason. Who knows... Maybe I'll get really fat during this pregnancy and get terrible stretch marks (because there isn't enough spare skin)... What matters right now is that we're all pregnant, our little ones are growing into beautiful and healthy babies and that's it. We can worry about our weight later.


----------



## Coconuts

citymouse said:


> Coco, my body doesn't feel any different (with the exception of my boobs, obviously).
> 
> My outlook is different, but that's because I like my baby so much more than I like so many other things. So there are things I'd gladly neglect to hang out with her. :D

That's such a sweet mommy thing to say. And you're so right. I think that's what my mum was talking about. Your priorities, things you used to think were important, that you could never live without, it all changes. There a cute little bundle at the top of the pecking order and everything else just kind of slides away into 'doesn't matter'. To me that's an incredible thing how a child can do that to a parent. It's magical to me. Like a spell.
How's G doing with her alergies / intollerances etc? Are you still on the mad diet?




ebelle said:


> Wow Coco, you are going to make me never want to post my bump! I am 6 weeks behind you and already my bloat makes me look faaaar more pregnant! Between you and Katy, I think my bump shots will never happen!
> 
> And Lolo! I'm only 5'1 sooooo I am going to feel like such a whaaaaaale!
> 
> Think I shall go sit in a corner and cry now.

Come ooooon, you've done it now, we all need to see.
These last few weeks my bloat has turned into bump. The size is kind of the same but it's still a bump in the morning. The bloat would deflate a bit in the morning and slowly balloon as the day went on. Now I wake up with a little round bump under my belly button and as the day goes on the bloat just grows around it.
People who know we're expecting have started to point and say 'look at that, there's a little bump' so I don't think it's just my critical eye anymore.
DH told me he though it was a cute bump last night. He made me walk and looked from behind and said he couldn't see it. He's right. It's very neat and all up front. I know that's supposed to be boy bump but my mum was just the same, all up front and I'm clearly a girly wirly.

come on girls, get those bumps out for the bump oglers.


----------



## Coconuts

Well said Katy x


----------



## Katy78

Katy78 said:


> I think I posted it here, too. But maybe you missed it.

I went back to check and no, I didn't post my 8w bump picture. Only my beanie. Sorry about that but you can see it now.

9 weeks tomorrow! Wow!
I found out that chewing gum helps me prevent nausea. Works like a charm. I pop the gum in, I feel fine. After the taste is mostly gone, there it is again. But I won't overdo it. Just one or two dragees a day when it gets too bad (at work). Chewing gum has way too much artificial sweeteners and other stuff.


----------



## Coconuts

Glad you cracked the :sick: problem. Clever you x


----------



## LoloShells

Alright all you skinnies! Katy I'd take your 8 weeks pregnant belly over my everyday belly, lol.

I'll post months 1 and 2 after I take my 8 week picture. In my 4 week picture there's no bump yet obviously.


----------



## artsiekat

Ahhh, you ladies are so cute! Lolo, I'm sitting with you on the not so skinny side, but that's okay, we are all beautiful with or own unique bodies.

I'll catch up with you ladies later, Quinn says he's hungry!


----------



## ashleywalton

Katy-Try ginger candies or any other hard candies. They really help as well :) I'll be posting a 30 week bump pic Friday! Aaaahhhh!! I feel huge, but I love it! I can't believe I'm going to be at the 30 week mark already!


----------



## artsiekat

Look who's smiling!
 



Attached Files:







photo4small.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2









IMGP0469small.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LoloShells

So cute!


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh my gosh! So cute artsie! :) What a happy baby!


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie, I've been thinking about you and Quinn today, wondering when we were going to get another photo / video update of your handsome little man. He's wonderful!!! So happy.

I did a bunch of old wives tale tests today. The ring / swing thing and the pee and baking soda test were both boy!!! Only the chinese gender predictor says girl. I've even been getting blue vibes every now and then over the past week or two. Getting pretty excited at the prospect of being on team blue!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy--OMG skinny mini!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Coco--what is the baking soda test??


----------



## LoloShells

The chart says boy for me. It was right with Kylee. The whole last like 7 months of the year say boy for conceiving at age 30. I would be over the moon :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

artsiekat said:


> Look who's smiling!

beautiful.. :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

LoloShells said:


> Ebelle, thank God I'm not the only one worried about becoming a whale, lol. I was starting to feel a little selfish there for a minute. I can't wait till we 3 can start sharing belly photos. I've already taken my 'month one' pic, lol!
> 
> Coco I have no idea what your weight is in lbs, lol. Damn American system. I wish I had one of those retro dealies, I don't trust my digi scale.

oh I have put on about 4 kgs and i just a little over 13 weeks now.. i even asked my gynaec if I am putting on weight too soon.. but she said not to worry, eat healthy and start exercising a bit now that i have crossed the first trimester mark and all should be ok.. :)


----------



## Coconuts

blakesmom said:


> Coco--what is the baking soda test??

You put a teaspoon of baking soda in one cup. Easier to see if it's clear plastic or glass.
You pee into another.
When you're ready, pour some of your pee 1-2cm I guess, into the baking soda and watch what happens.
If it fizzes or bubbles or foams up like a head of beer that's a BOY result.
If it does absolutely nothing, that's a girl.

I got a light head of foam on the two tests that I did. I got my friend in Mallorca to do since I know she's having a girl and her test, just like it should, did absolutely nothing. The baking soda just sat there at the bottom.

Let us know the results.


----------



## hopefulmom19

Katy78 said:


> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> I think I posted it here, too. But maybe you missed it.
> 
> I went back to check and no, I didn't post my 8w bump picture. Only my beanie. Sorry about that but you can see it now.
> 
> 9 weeks tomorrow! Wow!
> I found out that chewing gum helps me prevent nausea. Works like a charm. I pop the gum in, I feel fine. After the taste is mostly gone, there it is again. But I won't overdo it. Just one or two dragees a day when it gets too bad (at work). Chewing gum has way too much artificial sweeteners and other stuff.Click to expand...

u can also try gooseberry candies..with sweet-sour flavor.. its very good for ur health as it is rich in iron and vitamin c.. :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

Hi ladies..

As promised Here is my scan report at 12 weeks 3 days. I had gone for first trimester screening test on 15th of August and this is the scan report. All is well :)

Coco - u r absolutely right abt baby growing up too fast now. that is why all the pulling and pain in abdomen. I had my scan on 31st July when the stupid doc scared me about poor growth of baby and that time it was at healthy 3.9cms and just 15days later on 15th of august it is healthy 6.45 cms.. :)
Also wanted to ask you..can i do the baking soda test now or need to wait for a little while more..? I am just too excited and here in India they dont tell u sex of the baby :) so I will be in suspense till the last moment it seems..
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-23 13.05.20.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Katy78

*artsie*, I'm sure I don't have to tell you but - Quinn is adorable. What a smile :).

*hopefulmom*, your baby isn't smiling yet winkwink:) but he/she looks perfect.

AFM, 9 weeks today. Very nauseous and nothing seems to help today. My office kind of stinks because the aircon broke down (there's a mini flooding)and it smells. The window is open so I guess I'll survive. Nothing else I can do.


----------



## hopefulmom19

Katy78 said:


> *artsie*, I'm sure I don't have to tell you but - Quinn is adorable. What a smile :).
> 
> *hopefulmom*, your baby isn't smiling yet winkwink:) but he/she looks perfect.
> 
> AFM, 9 weeks today. Very nauseous and nothing seems to help today. My office kind of stinks because the aircon broke down (there's a mini flooding)and it smells. The window is open so I guess I'll survive. Nothing else I can do.

hey katy.. try out some candies (orange/lemon flavor) slightly sour in taste that should help you out.. also u can try some dry gooseberry candies if u can get some. they are good for u and the baby.. :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

hopefulmom19 said:


> Hi ladies..
> 
> As promised Here is my scan report at 12 weeks 3 days. I had gone for first trimester screening test on 15th of August and this is the scan report. All is well :)
> 
> Coco - u r absolutely right abt baby growing up too fast now. that is why all the pulling and pain in abdomen. I had my scan on 31st July when the stupid doc scared me about poor growth of baby and that time it was at healthy 3.9cms and just 15days later on 15th of august it is healthy 6.45 cms.. :)
> Also wanted to ask you..can i do the baking soda test now or need to wait for a little while more..? I am just too excited and here in India they dont tell u sex of the baby :) so I will be in suspense till the last moment it seems..

Ahhhh so cute already! Emotional isn't it!!!
I think you can do the test whenever. I didn't see a time frame when I looked up the test. :shrug: Give it a go and see what happens, let us know too!
Do they not tell you because of the baby girl dowry / abandonment problem? I can't believe that it still goes on. It's like another time.



Katy78 said:


> *artsie*, I'm sure I don't have to tell you but - Quinn is adorable. What a smile :).
> 
> *hopefulmom*, your baby isn't smiling yet winkwink:) but he/she looks perfect.
> 
> AFM, 9 weeks today. Very nauseous and nothing seems to help today. My office kind of stinks because the aircon broke down (there's a mini flooding)and it smells. The window is open so I guess I'll survive. Nothing else I can do.

:shock: How many weeks????? Time is whizzing by me. I can't believe I'm 15 weeks tomorrow. Katy, it still feels like yesterday I was sending you the magic tests.
I thought of you last night. I was clearing up the kitchen before going to bed and I threw some crap in the .... dun dun daaaaaaaaaan.... organic bin. The smell in there was delicious! How gross is that. Like there was something in there I wanted to eat! Ewwwwwww. How can the organic bin make the want to either puke up my soul or eat the contents. The thought of even doing that makes me want to puke. Even when the bin breath is nice, the bin is my enemy!


----------



## Katy78

:rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Coco, that's hilarious! 

Katy, happy nine weeks! What a horrible way to celebrate, just hearing about your office makes me feel slightly ill!


----------



## LoloShells

Ugh! I just typed out a post that didn't post.... So annoying


----------



## Coconuts

I hate that Lolo. Commiserations!!! Makes me want to throw my laptop out the window :brat:


----------



## LoloShells

Anyways what I was going to say was that I got sick last night over the smell of bad pork, that will be the last time I use the sniff check for freshness for awhile. Heaving in the kitchen sink was horrible, yet awesome :)


----------



## Coconuts

yey for the heavies!!! :haha:

:sick:


----------



## hopefulmom19

Coconuts said:


> hopefulmom19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies..
> 
> As promised Here is my scan report at 12 weeks 3 days. I had gone for first trimester screening test on 15th of August and this is the scan report. All is well :)
> 
> Coco - u r absolutely right abt baby growing up too fast now. that is why all the pulling and pain in abdomen. I had my scan on 31st July when the stupid doc scared me about poor growth of baby and that time it was at healthy 3.9cms and just 15days later on 15th of august it is healthy 6.45 cms.. :)
> Also wanted to ask you..can i do the baking soda test now or need to wait for a little while more..? I am just too excited and here in India they dont tell u sex of the baby :) so I will be in suspense till the last moment it seems..
> 
> Ahhhh so cute already! Emotional isn't it!!!
> I think you can do the test whenever. I didn't see a time frame when I looked up the test. :shrug: Give it a go and see what happens, let us know too!
> Do they not tell you because of the baby girl dowry / abandonment problem? I can't believe that it still goes on. It's like another time.
> 
> 
> 
> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> *artsie*, I'm sure I don't have to tell you but - Quinn is adorable. What a smile :).
> 
> *hopefulmom*, your baby isn't smiling yet winkwink:) but he/she looks perfect.
> 
> AFM, 9 weeks today. Very nauseous and nothing seems to help today. My office kind of stinks because the aircon broke down (there's a mini flooding)and it smells. The window is open so I guess I'll survive. Nothing else I can do.Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: How many weeks????? Time is whizzing by me. I can't believe I'm 15 weeks tomorrow. Katy, it still feels like yesterday I was sending you the magic tests.
> I thought of you last night. I was clearing up the kitchen before going to bed and I threw some crap in the .... dun dun daaaaaaaaaan.... organic bin. The smell in there was delicious! How gross is that. Like there was something in there I wanted to eat! Ewwwwwww. How can the organic bin make the want to either puke up my soul or eat the contents. The thought of even doing that makes me want to puke. Even when the bin breath is nice, the bin is my enemy!Click to expand...

hahahahahaha... oh yes those problem are still there mostly in rural areas.. so it has become illegal to tell the sex of the baby.. i still dont understand how does it really matters.. one look at the baby and i feel like i m already in heaven.. :)


----------



## ashleywalton

30 weeks today! Yay!! :)


----------



## ebelle

awesome bump!!!


----------



## citymouse

What a cute little bump, Ashley!


----------



## Katy78

Adorable bump!


----------



## Coconuts

Boooooootful bump!!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Ashley, so cute and compact all right in the middle! 

With Kylee I felt like my entire front was pregnant. I have an abnormally long torso (bout 20" from between my boobs to the top of my pelvic bone) and she covered all of it. I gotta try to find an old pg pic of me.

I went maternity clothes shopping today. Yes, already :) Motherhood is having a BOGO 1/2 off sale on their denim, and you get a $30 coupon to spend in the last week of September. So I bought 2 pair of secret belly jeans, these things are amazing. I could wear them now if I wanted to. And 2 really cute light weight sweaters since I'll be good and big in the winter. Motherhood has a strap-on "belly" so you can see what the clothes will look like when youre round. I'll go back at the end of September with my $30 and get some t-shirts :) exciting! They also gave me a goodie bag that has some good coupons, for instance $20 at shutterfly, a free carseat canopy at carseatcanopy.com, freenursing cover at uddercovers.com, and a free sling at sevenslings.com. Also a cute denim makeup bag. 

If you couldnt tell, I love to shop, and I love love a good deal. ;)


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks everyone.
Lolo-Definitely compact! I'm only 4'11" :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

ashleywalton said:


> 30 weeks today! Yay!! :)
> 
> View attachment 464507

that's cute.. and so precise.. bang in the middle .. touch wood..:crib: will be soon for you..


----------



## LoloShells

6 weeks down, sweet pea :)


----------



## Coconuts

Happy sweet pea week :cloud9:


----------



## LoloShells

My boobs hurt SO bad when I woke this morning, and I was totally nauseous, yay! :yipee:


----------



## Katy78

Happy 6 weeks!

I threw up both yesterday and today. Yay! :winkwink:


----------



## B&LsMom

Yay for reassuring symptoms!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Lol I'm starting to understand 'be careful what you wish for'. I've felt like crap most of the day. 

I ended up telling my dad today, cuz he texted me to ask if I was ok cuz he got a queasy feeling when he thought about me. I called him to tell him it must be sympathy queasies :) he was pretty excited


----------



## B&LsMom

Awe--you have a very "in tuned" family!! I kept it from my mom until 12 weeks and could have gone even longer LOL--Didn't tell my Dad until Father's day--I think I was 16 weeks by then...


----------



## Coconuts

Yeah for all the pukes ladies. as rotten as it is, it's reassuring isn't it.
You're family is amazing Lolo, so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## LoloShells

Aw thanks! My family is probably viewed as crazy to a lot of outsiders ;) A lot of us are connected to each other in an odd 6th sense sort of way. The women in my family have it reallllly strong. Some of us have visions, some have connected with spirits a few of us just seem to know things, whether we realize it or not. Its funny though we would never consider ourselves psychics or mediums or anything, it's just stuff that happens. 

I have one really cool story that I love to tell people. I know this isnt really the platform for this kind of thing but I feel like youre all friends and wont mind (I hope) me babbling for a few about something completely not ttc or baby related.

So I'm 15 years old, and my mom comes bursting into my room around 2 in the morning. She's all, "Can you hear that??" I'm groggy, and scared now, thanks mom. But I'm not hearing anything. She says "You can't hear that?? I swear I just heard your Aunt yelling my name..." (my moms sister). I still dont hear anything. Keep in mind my Aunt drinks more than she should, and at the time we lived about a mile downhill from her. It was completely plausible that my Aunt would be in our yard causing a ruckus after a spat with her husband or something. My mom goes running down the stairs (we were in a 2 story split level duplex) and rips open the front door. Shes YELLS for my Aunt "Melanie??!" Nothing. Her voice is just bouncing off the dark empty streets, and sleepy houses. She goes down the next set of steps and runs to the back door. "Melanie??!" I'm thinking she's lost it at this point. She tells me to call my cousins on their private downstairs phone and wake them up to go check on their mom. Ya know, make sure shes not missing. So I call, my cousin and just ask her "Can you go make sure your moms in bed?" she stumbles upstairs knocks on her moms door "Mom?" I hear voices in the background "sorry just checking on you... go back to sleep." then she says "yeah shes in bed" I tell her sorry for waking her up and I'll explain tomorrow. My mom feels silly and we go back to bed. The next day my mom called my aunt to tell her about this but my mom can tell my aunt is out of sorts so first she asks her if everything is ok. My aunt says something to the effect of "Yeah I just had fitful sleep all night. I had the most horrible dreams, Lori." She goes on to tell my mom about this horrible dream (I cant remember the details) and ends it with "and all I could do was yell your name over and over and over, it was terrifying. I only woke up because one of the girls knocked on the door, thank God" The hair on my moms whole body stood up on end at that one! She heard her calling for her. From her dream. The cool thing about it, was that the experience could be confirmed by me, and my cousin who I woke at 2 am. 

This is one of the cooler ones (because of the witnesses) but stuff of this nature occurs constantly among us :)


----------



## Coconuts

That is A.W.E.S.O.M.E!!!!
Wow - I think that would creep me out and leave me awestruck in equal measures.
I for one believe that all that kind of stuff is completely possible, just that most of us don't have that pathway open. You get that a lot with twins and close siblings like you and your sister feeling each others pain and whatnot.
Tell us another, tell us another!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

One of my few spirit experiences, its a little morbid though: 

in 2006 My little sister (the one I'm close to who lost her baby) was married for about 2 months when her new husband who was depressed over his best friends suicide days earlier, decides to pick up a certain drug after being clean for a year. Needless to say that didn't end well and she found him deceased in his parents back bathroom in the very early morning. This rocked her, and our whole family. The unexpected death of a young person usually does. She was beside herself with grief, she was worried he was scared. The only thing anybody knew to do for her was load her up to help her sleep. I can't remember what she was given but she finally fell asleep and she was out cold. 
I finally go home and my mom holds me while I cry for awhile before I go off to bed. So I'm in bed, in that place just between sleep and awake when I get the strangest feeling. It's like a cold sweat, or an electric current that starts at my toes and slowly creeps up my body until I can feel it all over my scalp. And then I can hear him. I can hear her husband as if he's in the damn room. I can't see him, just feel and hear him. All he's saying is I'm ok, I'm ok, I'm ok. Tell her I'm ok. Over and over...I try to ignore it cuz I feel looney. I cover my ears with my hands but I still hear him just as clear. It's not going away so I whisper loudly "Ok I'll tell her! Now go!" And that was it. Gone was the voice and weird cold prickly feeling in my body. I kept my promise and told her the next day. I think he wasn't able to go to her himself because she was unconscious.


----------



## Coconuts

Ooooooh! I'm so sorry for her loss, what a terrible time that must have been for everyone. Strange isn't it.
I don't think I'm very sensitive in that way but I do have just one story...
When I was about 21 I signed on to an online writing course. My grandmother had recently died.
One night I was sleeping when I woke up to a loud bang. I couldn't get the light on quick enough. There on the floor by the side of my bed was the folder / binder where I had all my writing notes from the course. About a meter away was the bookshelf where it had been sitting. I have no idea how it got there since it wasn't lying (so could have slid) or on the end (so could have fallen). It just drew itself out and dropped down onto the floor. Or someone did it. In those panicky seconds before I could turn on the light I was convinced there was someone in the room with me. My grandma?
I visited her grave shortly after that, she has a plot next to my grandpa and I asked both of them to stop haunting me if it was them because is was scaring me.
Nothing has ever happened since :shrug:


----------



## ashleywalton

Wow thats pretty amazing! :)


----------



## LoloShells

Coco maybe that was their way of acknowledging what you were doing, trying to encourage you :)


----------



## Coconuts

That's what I thought!!!!! I felt like I was being told to get on with it. Strange you should say that too. But it freaked me out and I told them so. I kind of wish I hadn't because I feel like I've kind of closed that door with being able to 'communicate' with them.

Yeah, even if I think I could, I really don't know if I'd really want to. I'd just poop myself.


----------



## Katy78

I have a story for you, too. But it's a spooky one.
It was happening when I was around 20. Quite often, when I was between sleeping and waking (or the other way around), during the night or an afternoon nap. I could feel a presence, very strongly. And I could feel it was an evil presence. I couldn't move a muscle. Not even my head. I could feel him (it was a him) crushing my chest, it really hurt. And I remember always trying hard to wake up. But even that was a struggle. Sometimes I had a feeling I was outside my body and I could look at the objects in my room (either at home or the room I rented during university).
It's a very unbelievable story but it happened to me so I don't know... It sure felt real. Very real. One day it just stopped. He just let me go. And I hope it stays that way for the rest of my life. It was a weird experience and very very scary.
I'm still sure I wasn't the one doing it to myself. I'll never know what it was though...

Back to the usual:
I've been throwing up for the last three days - once a day. It started on Friday evening. I kind of thought I'd escape throwing up. I'm already in my 10th week after all. But you never know. And I'll survive. It's for a good cause :).


----------



## Coconuts

Weird!!!!! I think we've all got a 'weird' story to tell. I'm glad there's no more man crushing in the middle of the night (apart from DH, but that's a whole different thing :haha:)


----------



## LoloShells

Katy, I can almost GUARANTEE you that what you experienced was not somethinng evil, but was in fact something called astral projection. My mother and I are both capable of this. I don't tell many people because it makes me sound absolutely insane. My mom had your exact same experience from the time she was 18 until she was in her 20's. Couldnt move, felt like someone was holding her down by the chest and she could look down at herself etc. She too was terrified it was some sort of evil. Until she finally told a relative about it and they explained to her what it was. She got a book and was so relieved, everything she was experiencing was laid out for her. She even started being able to practice it at will. :) 


On another note: i have some light pink when I wipe. I'm. Also a little worried because I don't feel nearly as horrible today as I did all weekend. I called the doc to see if I could get some betas ordered and I guess I have to go see her first :/ apparently she'll do an ultrasound and I'm not sure how I feel about that. I'm worried she wouldn't see much at this point anyhow and that would just make me worry more.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Lolo, hoping it's just some random pinkness. Is she going to see you soon?


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah today at 2. I'm nervous :/


----------



## Katy78

Fingers crossed Lolo. There might be a heartbeat but it could still be early.

Thanks for telling me about astral projection. I will google it. I still don't want to experience it ever again :winkwink:.


----------



## LoloShells

I bet it was scary! If you harness and do it purposefully though its a completely different experience ;)


----------



## LoloShells

Ps. I really hope I see hb, so I'm not a nervous wreck :/


----------



## LoloShells

Everything looks fine, saw tiny heartbeat :) 114 bpm I'll scan the pic when I get home


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Lolo! How wonderful!


----------



## LoloShells

I've still got pink when I wipe, but the doc did a vaginal exam and she said everything looks fine. She said pink when you wipe is totally normal and quite common? I dunno. Still worries me. She said not to worry until I have cramping and/or heavy period like bleeding
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Katy78

Yay Lolo and beanie! After there's a HB, m/c chance drops to 5%. Remember that. Your little one is going to be just fine! At this point all you can do is refrain from BD (there's a baby already but you know what I mean :winkwink:).


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah I havent broken the news to DH but I plan on waiting til out of the first trimester for any nookie!


----------



## Katy78

Poor DH :winkwink:.


----------



## B&LsMom

Yay Lolo for getting in so soon and everything looking great with your little bean. I had a day of pink then a few days of beige right when my AF would have been due--would have rather skipped that but I think it really is more common than what we think.


----------



## LoloShells

When your first af was due, or like a second or third af? 

I'm right around what would have been o time.


----------



## Coconuts

I had a couple of bouts of brown. Very short and sweet but like Blakesmom, would have rather skipped that.
So glad you managed to get seen the same day so I could read about that little episode from start to finish. Phew. Yipee you saw a tiny heartbeat, that's so cute. I'll bet that's a nice weight off your mind, plus you can get to your next scan knowing the m/c odds are way reduced now.
So glad lolonoodle is doing well :cloud9:


----------



## Katy78

Lolonoodle...
You always think of the best nicks for the little ones *Coco*! :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmom19

LoloShells said:


> Everything looks fine, saw tiny heartbeat :) 114 bpm I'll scan the pic when I get home

congrats lolo..:) jus relax now,, i had spotting till 7 weeks so i guess its quite common,, tc :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Hopefulmom what was your spotting like? Mine is still really only when I wipe but I just wish it would stop. It's still just pink for now. When did yours start?


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> When your first af was due, or like a second or third af?
> 
> I'm right around what would have been o time.

When first AF was due--got my BFP 3-4 days before my FF predicted AF start date.


----------



## Coconuts

Hope the spotting goes away soon. I'm sure it's nothing. Surely the longer it goes on at a trickle without turning into cramps and floods that's a good sign that it's just normal growing pains and Lolonoodle is setting up camp for a long stay.
No one likes to see it so I hope it stops soon.


----------



## LoloShells

quiet around here... how is everyone?


----------



## B&LsMom

27 weeks today--YAY!! Need to do a bump pic--DH and I had a date night last night so didn't do it--tonight I'm too tired--hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## ashleywalton

blakesmom said:


> 27 weeks today--YAY!! Need to do a bump pic--DH and I had a date night last night so didn't do it--tonight I'm too tired--hopefully tomorrow!

Yay! I didn't realize how close you and I were. I'll be 31 weeks Friday. How exciting!! It seems once I hit 25 weeks it has flown by!


----------



## Katy78

I'm 10 weeks today. 27 and 31 weeks still seems far away. Especially since I don't have a bump yet. Which is good I guess since I'm still keeping quiet about my pregnancy but oh boy do I want the bump to start showing!


----------



## B&LsMom

ashleywalton said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> 27 weeks today--YAY!! Need to do a bump pic--DH and I had a date night last night so didn't do it--tonight I'm too tired--hopefully tomorrow!
> 
> Yay! I didn't realize how close you and I were. I'll be 31 weeks Friday. How exciting!! It seems once I hit 25 weeks it has flown by!Click to expand...

I'm just following right along with you ; ) Home stretch now girl :happydance:


----------



## LoloShells

That's surprising considering how tiny you are :) happy 10 weeks!

Happy 27 bmom, can't wait to see the bump :)


----------



## Coconuts

27 Weeks BMOM, where has all this time gone? :shock:
When do you start counting your third tri. Now or from next week?
Potatoes / potartoes. Like you said, it's the home stretch now!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo- congrats on seeing the heartbeat! Sounds like lolonoodle is growing prefectly!

Bmom- can't wait to see your next bump pic, congrats on the third tri!

Katy - You're going to be out of the first tri soon! Do you get a 12 week scan? I loved the 12 week scan, it was amazing to see the little bean I'd been so worried about jumping around in there!

Quinn has his 2 month appt tomorrow, that comes with some vaccines, so he won't be too happy then. Hoping his weight gain is still awesome, so I can stop worrying about it for a bit! I'm having the hardest time with breastfeeding, Quinn is such a slow eater and pretty much leaves me with absolutely no time other than nursing him.

I wish I had one of those babies that sleeps 3 hour stretches, then eats for 15 min. only! But atleast he'll go 4-6 hour stretches at night and I'm hanging in there. :) Plus, he's so adorable and wonderful in every way I don't mind so much. :cloud9:


----------



## LoloShells

Aw man shots are no fun. Kylee always seemed to get sick after shots :( 

I wish I had an ultrasound machine at home. While the pinkish/brown stuff has pretty much gone I woke today with no sore boobs and I'm thinking that's probably not a good sign.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo, those things come and go, you can't tell how baby is doing based on symptoms. Your hormones are doing crazy things right now, so just try to have faith in your little lolonoodle. Remember you saw the heartbeat!

I bought a sonoline b doppler when I was pregnant and found the heartbeat with it at 9 weeks. I checked for the heartbeat almost everyday in the first tri and while that sounds crazy, it eased my mind loads. I always did find the heartbeat, but some days it took longer than others, so I do remember stressing out about that. I still think it was worth it, though.


----------



## LoloShells

How much did that cost?


----------



## artsiekat

I got it from here, i believe. They are on ebay for the same price, too.

https://www.fetaldoppler.net/sonoline-b-pink.html


----------



## LoloShells

I ordered one, hopefully it can hear through my pudge, lol


----------



## Coconuts

My BBs kind of came and went too. I noticed they were usually more tender at night than during the day. In the cleavage part. If I didn't wear a bra they were actually OK but they were more tender the more supported they were.
Noodle is fine.


----------



## LoloShells

I came home and took off the bewb prison (my bra) and oh boy was I wrong about the pain being gone. You're right Coco, the pain built up throughout the day. 

Does anybody else find themselves with headaches? Ive had one that comes and goes over the last few days but I feel guilty taking tylenol again and again. Maybe I should try a little caffeine or something.

Sooo... since the staining dwindled off I think we're gonna tell Ky tomorrow. I made her a shirt that says 'Big Sister' on the front. I want to take her to see Paranorman (shes dying to see it) and then dinner, and give her the wrapped shirt. Knowing her, she won't get it and I'll have to explain it to her, lol :)


----------



## B&LsMom

COCO--I think I will consider myself in the 3rd trimester now!!

Lolo--I hope that Kylee loves her shirt and is SUPER excited for your news!! I wish we wouldn't have told Blake as soon as we did just because it's hard for him to understand why it's taking so long for his brother to be out of my tummy. Each Dr. appointment he asks if the Drs. are going to be taking the baby out LOL She is older so I bet she wont be as confused as Blake.

Artsie--Blake was a slow eater so I feel for you. I would just let him have 15 minutes/breast and then top him off with pumped milk in a bottle and then pump whatever else I could get out. That was a lot easier when DH was home to feed the "top off" bottle and I could pump while he was doing that and then we would be finished about the same time. Blake had to be feed every 3 hours until he reached his "due date"--so for 4 weeks--I think I tried to keep up with that "pumping" schedule during the day time until I went back to work @ 8 weeks. Then I tried to pump every 3 hours but I was also taking college classes so I didn't do as well after that, but by that time, each pumping session I was getting more than he was eating at the time so it still worked out OK.


----------



## LoloShells

Breastfeeding sounds really hard, what great mommies you all are for sticking with it!


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, try not to worry too much, even if your bbs stop hurting again. My bbs always hurt terribly, every month a few days before AF. When I got my BFP, they hardly hurt at all. I have a feeling they are a bit more full but they don't hurt at all. Maybe they feel just a bit heavy in the evening. I don't worry about it at all, especially as my nausea keeps me reassured :winkwink:.


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you :) while I'm a worrier by nature my worries are usually pretty short lived. I think that staining just got me worried about every other little thing. I was fine until that showed up! I'm excited for family night tonight and telling Kylee. Think I might try to catch her reaction on video.


----------



## ashleywalton

Lolo-I had really bad headaches for a while then turned into migraines at least every other day. My doctor gave me a prescription because it was miserable. I have had migraines since I was young but not every other day! Hope your headaches go away fast!

Have a great weekend everyone! I can't believe I'm in the single digit week countdown! 9 weeks to go! :)


----------



## citymouse

My headaches went away when I got pregnant... I think because I stopped drinking so much wine. :haha:

Lolo, hope it goes well! When I was ten, my parents told me they were pregnant by saying, "We're having kittens!" So when I was 14 and brought home a cat without permission, I said, "I'm pregnant!" :rofl:


----------



## B&LsMom

City--why did they say kittens?!? Do you have twin siblings?? That is AWESOME that you told them you were pregnant--did they let you keep the cat??


----------



## citymouse

It was just my dad trying to be clever! One learns later in life that one's parents don't always have the best judgment.

I did keep the cat, after a brief World War III. He lived to be 18 years old.


----------



## LoloShells

That's funny City, I like how you flipped it on them! 

Gave Kylee her shirt at dinner tonight, just as I thought, my sweet girl was so clueless. It was pretty cute. I posted the video to Facebook and made a few people cry lol. 

Hope this link works:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4573187652473


----------



## B&LsMom

A few days late but here is my latest bump pic---pretty subtle from the front, and then a turn to the side and HOLY BUMP!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0177.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0181.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## B&LsMom

Sooo great--thanks for sharing the video!! And I'm pretty sure Kylee and I have the same shirt just a different color LOL


----------



## ebelle

Omg lolo, that is such an awesome way to tell Kylee! And her reaction was so cute... Have to admit it made me tear.

So great!


----------



## ebelle

Bump looking really good bmom


----------



## ebelle

City, your kitten story made me laugh. 

Artsie, glad things were good and you are brave to be breast feeding without pumping. Not sure I could do that.


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks ladies! I love how she was still trying to be polite even though she didn't get it at all :) 

Cute bump! I'm taking another pic in one week :)


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, your daughter was adorable beyond words. Catching her on tape was the best idea ever. Both her and the little one will love to look at this years from now.
Brought tears to my eyes, too.

*bmom*, I hope you're proud of your bump. And you look radiant.
*
city*, your story cracked me up!

*ebelle*, I missed you.


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks Katy---I am feeling so HUGE this time but I found some bump pics near the same time when I was preggo with Blake and I was about the same size, so that was a relief. Also by that time I was more "puffy" in the face and fingers etc, so I'm glad I can at least still wear my wedding ring this time!!


----------



## ashleywalton

bmom-You look amazing! You're glowing :)


----------



## ashleywalton

OMG-My ticker moved up a box...just noticed that! :) Wow!


----------



## Coconuts

Bmom, you're looking really fabby!!!!

Lolo, I just loved the last shot of KY as she does her victory hands up celebration thing.
'Now I won't be the only kid in my class who doesn't have a brother or a sister!' So cute.
good job on catching that on camera!!


----------



## LoloShells

Lol yeah she's my little Dork. 

Got my doppler already, that was fast! Went to the fair today and usually I could stay all day and night, but I was ready to leave by 4 pm! Part of that being because I was worried I was overdoing it :(


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and today is blueberry day!


----------



## B&LsMom

Last year at our fair it was the day after our u/s where we found out baby didn't have a heartbeat (we were suppose to go right after the u/s but obviously I was an emotional wreck). Looking forward to a better fair this year--I LOVE the fair normally and DH hates it.


----------



## citymouse

Soooo cute, Lolo! I love, "Think about it for a minute." Happy blueberry!

Bmom, you're looking fabulous!

So we have Cocobaby, Lolonoodle, Katydid... what are the rest of the baby nicknames?


----------



## Coconuts

Ebelle's little nut is called Artoo (it looked like R2D2 from Starwars in that first early scan if you remember). Cute x


----------



## B&LsMom

I don't know if I have shared on here or not, but DH and I FINALLY agreed on a name for our LO. I'm being a stinker on the spelling, so it will either be Lukas or Lucas with a possibility of just being Luke if DH wont give in on my spelling...


----------



## citymouse

:thumbup: And it sounds great with Blake, too!

Oh, yes, Artoo! :)


----------



## LoloShells

I got pretty lucky, my Dh isn't going to argue with me on names. I told him long ago he can give his input, and I won't pick anything he hates but ultimately I'm naming our baby :) I think carrying Lo around for 9 months and then getting cut open at the end entitles me to that at least :) 
I like either spelling Bmom. I hope you get your way!


----------



## B&LsMom

He got to name Blake--Not sure why he thinks he gets all this naming power LOL. If it was a girl he said he wouldn't have cared so much, so that would have been a lot easier!


----------



## citymouse

DH is bossy about names. He vetoed all but two from my list for Baby G. I get him being a stickler over the first name, but I would really like to be able to choose the middle name. G's middle name is a family name on both sides (and the long version of my name... I was named after my grandmother), and if we have another daughter I'd like to use my mom's name or my other grandmother's name. But he's shot those down in the past. 

Then again, now that he's seen me go through childbirth, maybe I'll get some extra weight in the vote, lol. Or I could tell him that unless he lets me pick the middle name, I'll make him stand at the foot of the bed. :rofl:


----------



## artsiekat

I like your name choice, Bmom, hope you get your spelling!

I was lucky hubby was not bossy about names at all. He did want to do a family name for the middle name and I said fine, I don't care about middle names. But after thinking of the dramafest my family would have about using a family name, I told him his last name is a family name, so baby gets my maiden name as a middle name. So he has two family names. He was in love with the idea. I'm half mexican, his middle name is Elizondo, and hubby really loved the idea of passing on that part of Quinten's heritage.


----------



## LoloShells

I love maiden names as middles:). If we have a boy I really want two middles. First middle will be my dads middle, second middle will be fil's first name. _____ Lucena Francisco Longoria. Dh is Mexican and I loved the thought of adding his dads name to add some culture :)


----------



## LoloShells

BTW, pink is back :( thought maybe it was because I overdid it yesterday. But its hanging around all day. I've stayed horizontal all day and plan to do so tomorrow as well. Though I'm not sure that really does any good if a loss is inevitable.


----------



## Coconuts

Argh, don't start thinking like that just yet. No cramps and no major blood loss is a *good* sign, there are a million reasons why you could be having this pink spotting. Why not try to get in to see someone to put your mind at ease. Well done for taking it easy. There are a billion changes happening in your body right now. Give it a chance to settle into it's new pregnant state. I'm sure Lolonoodle is just fine x


----------



## LoloShells

I'm such a Debbie Downer huh? Lol. 
I'm afraid my docs office may already think that I went in just to get an ultrasound, since she did a pelvic and found no 'obvious signs of bleeding'. Since my original appt was supposed to be with a diff doctor on the 7th, I wonder if they cancelled it when the girls set me up an appt for week 10. If they didn't cancel it I will take advantage and go in.


----------



## Katy78

Lolo, just go there. You'll just be keeping your appointment. They'll have to take you in. Besides, I don' think they cancelled it.
Just to ease your mind. I'm sure Lolonoodle is fine.


----------



## Katy78

Most people in Slovenia don't have a middle name. As for two last names, some women add their husband's last name to their maiden name after they get married. My OH and I aren't getting married so I'm keeping my last name. But he insists our baby gets both our last names. I don't quite like the idea myself. Especially if we're having a boy. As for the first names - I chose a girl's name and he likes it a lot. We still don't know about a boy's name. I suggested a couple but OH didn't like any of them. Luckily the baby isn't popping out just yet so we still have time to decide :winkwink:.


----------



## Coconuts

We're all set for a girl's name and we were set for a boy too. But now I'm more convinced this little babe is a boy suddently that name isn't right. I don't like any of the ways it can be shortened but DH still loves it. I really can't seem to come up with something better but this particular just isn't cutting the mustard for me at the moment. 

We had decided to go with Italian names since we'll be raising our family in Italy but I'm starting to look to my homelands for a cool anglo saxon name. I love gaelic names but it doesn't make any sense choosing one of those since I'm in no way connected to that part of GB and baby even less. Italian or Anglo saxon it is, but which.... and what!!!!!!!!???????????????????? It's so hard.


----------



## LoloShells

My parents named me by combining their first names... How lame is that?! 
It's funny because with all these family members having babies this last year I've been so terrified that someone is going to take my names.


----------



## Coconuts

Oooh, name snatching!!! Enough to make you tell everyone your names BEFORE the birth. I'm playing my cards close to my chest until the big birth announcement (which still feels like a millions years away)


----------



## LoloShells

I too want to wait until Lo is born before revealing the name to family and friends. I found out Dh was blabbing my name list to everyone (his mom, our friends etc.) and I could have smacked him. He doesn't get it. Had to tell him to keep his big mouth shut. 

I'm spending my Labor Day in bed with my puppies and movies. Currently watching the girl with the dragon tattoo, such a good movie. Today might be a good day for a Twilight marathon!


----------



## B&LsMom

I liked the girl with a Dragon tattoo too--it was different--slightly dark, but good! I'm due right before the 4th Twilight movie comes out--hoping baby behaves so I can go to opening night with my work gals LOL I've been having a office Marathon (well kind of marathon) sneaking in a few episodes here and there. I have 2 more rooms to clean but I'm taking a break and going to catch a few episodes now!


----------



## B&LsMom

Oh and as for name stealing my SIL stole my girl name for her daughter's middle name--she had better be glad I'm having a boy!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Lolo don't panic about the pink, there are lots of reasons you can have bleeding in early pregnancy. Have a look in first trimester for a thread started by jaydensmummy or similar, she is a nurse and explained all over many pages. 

Can't believe how time has go e for you all, everyone is coming to the end of first trimester or approaching 3rd, my pregnancy seemed to go so slowly, especially the first 14 weeks

Not sure if I mentioned but Daniel is being seen by consultant on Wednesday for rapid growth, since 8 weeks old he has gone from 0.4 centile to above 50 centile. Have to be careful he is not producing too much growth hormone when his dad has acromegaly. 

On Thursday we are taking Daniel to Turkey for 10 days on his first foreign holiday, we have lots of friends out there so he will get to meet them. I can't believe he is 5 months and a week old, he has rolled from his front to his back and can nearly go back. He can sit upright if you hold his arms and he is trying desperately to sit up himself. He laughs and giggles throws things, picks things up for himself. Before long he will be walking, he can already stand with a little support. 

I will probably do some reading while away but once over there probably won't reply x


----------



## citymouse

Have a great trip!

Lolo, hope you had a nice relaxing day watching those terrible movies, lol.


----------



## LoloShells

Lol terrible in a guilty pleasure sort of way. I feel like such a bump on a log having laid here all day but the pink is gone so if the lazing about helped that, then it was worth it :)


----------



## Coconuts

Have a good trip! I can't believe your little man is 5 months already. Hope all is well with the consultant, sounds like he's just catching up on being a shorty for a while.

Lolo, glad to hear the pink has gone again. Lolonoodle is fine x


----------



## ebelle

Glad to know the pink is gone Lolo.... it must be terrifying to see it. I know I was when I saw I had pink when I wiped. But it was only once and never happened again.

twilliams, can't believe your little one is already 5 months +. It seemed like just yesterday you were talking about getting married and having him. Wow... so glad to know he is growing so well and steadily. Once he starts walking, its going to be even more fun :)

Katy, how's the nausea coming along? mine is driving me quite batty, but I'm trying to persevere and can't wait for end of first tri.

As for names, I had my sights all set on Jamie (for either boy or girl) but after some discussion, may be changing my mind. Its hard to think of names that are not already taken by friends and somehow not everyone thinks a gender neutral name is great. We'll see... We do know that we will probably give the baby our mother's maiden name as a last name though as it happens both of our mothers have the same maiden name.


----------



## ebelle

oh and bmom, love the name! hope you get your spelling :)


----------



## Coconuts

Lovely naming idea Ebelle x


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, I hope pink stays away from now on.

*Tina*, I know you're worried about your baby inheriting your DH's condition. I hope he's just catching up like Coco wrote. That's very likely. But if he has the condition, can it be managed? It would be caught very early.

*ebelle*, I've pretty much gotten used to my nausea. More or less... :winkwink: I'll be fine. My little Katydid is the important one here :).

I like the name Jamie. Too bad it's been vetoed. Your partner doesn't like it or others? I think since you're the one carrying the baby, it would be nice if you let her choose the name (if you can live with that). That way she'll feel even more connected to Artoo. And the idea for the last name is lovely.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> *Lolo*, I hope pink stays away from now on.
> 
> *Tina*, I know you're worried about your baby inheriting your DH's condition. I hope he's just catching up like Coco wrote. That's very likely. But if he has the condition, can it be managed? It would be caught very early.
> 
> *ebelle*, I've pretty much gotten used to my nausea. More or less... :winkwink: I'll be fine. My little Katydid is the important one here :).
> 
> I like the name Jamie. Too bad it's been vetoed. Your partner doesn't like it or others? I think since you're the one carrying the baby, it would be nice if you let her choose the name (if you can live with that). That way she'll feel even more connected to Artoo. And the idea for the last name is lovely.


Yes Katy, if he has too much growth hormone it will be very early and they can probably completely cure instead of manage like they have to do with hubby. Hence why I insisted he was seen by consultant. Have to say, the hospital must be worried because it only took 2 weeks to get an appointment.


----------



## Katy78

Under these circumstances, that's great news!


----------



## LoloShells

Was I the only one unaware that ic test strips got lighter the further along in pregnancy you got? I dipped one in normal one hour held urine and the test line was a lot lighter than the control, and much lighter than it has been. To test the theory I dumped the majority of the sample and added water and dipped another test. That test line is much darker with the heavily diluted urine. I hope other women who test regularly to watch hcg rise are aware of this...

I'm ashamed to say, I wore my maternity jeans today! My lower belly is just ridiculous and I was in no mood to stuff it into normal skinny jeans all day. I'll have a photo in just a few days.


----------



## Katy78

I had a crisis around 23DPO when I used the remaining IC. Test line was quite light on 14DPO, still a bit lighter than the control line on 17DPO and a digi was positive in less than a minute on CD18. So I was expecting something very strong on CD23. But it was so-so. Of course I was terrified something was wrong. Well, it wasn't. There are different brands of tests. And most only have so much dye. And it's true - HCG levels drop when pregnancy progresses. So I stopped POAS.


----------



## Coconuts

Had a mini panic last night and this morning. It's all in my journal but there's some good news at the end of it all so stay with me.

Last night before bed, sitting in my undies was a very thick and solid sticky snotty yellow blob, the size on my little finger. Like EWCM, stretchy, unbreakable but even more so and not as wet. So strange. It made me think of a mucous plug. Eeeek, that's not good. I googled images and descriptions of this strange gellatinous lump and mucous plug kept coming up.

Gulp.

I decided to go get checked out to make sure my cervix was still closed and all that so we went to the hospital this morning.

Of course, everything is fine and it's just one of those strange and unexplained parts of weird old pregnancy, but I managed to get a scan!!! :haha:

Baby is still so lovely, we saw thumb sucking, feet, spine, lovely little face and the tech said she was 80% sure it was a little girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Found out 4 weeks early that we're most likely team pink!!!! :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## Katy78

Great news and congrats on team pink!


----------



## artsiekat

Coco -A little girl, amazing! Congrats. :D

It's totally possible to lose a piece of your mucus plug before the 3rd tri, it replaces itself. As long as you don't see that mucus stuff with blood in it before 36ish weeks, then I wouldn't worry. Though it did sound like it may have been a bit of plug!

twilliams - Glad they are monitoring baby so well, keep us updated, hun!


----------



## citymouse

Yay for a probably-girl, Coco! 

I lost a bit of plug at 27 weeks, freaked me right out! :shock: Then I never actually lost the regular plug--until I gave birth, I guess.

Lolo, enjoy those maternity pants! That's what they're there for... no point in being uncomfortable.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Coco, congratulations on a girl x

Been to the hospital this afternoon, I wasn't considered a neurotic mum thankfully. Consultant would not be worried about weight if we did not have the family history. He has ordered an MRI scan and will monitor Daniel throughout childhood if nothing on MRI. I can't ask for a y more than that, it's just the course of action I wanted x


----------



## LoloShells

Yay coco, glad everything was ok and that you might be team pink! 

Had my own scare as well today. Had some actual bleeding and panicked, of course. Doc told me to go to ER this time. Pelvic exam showed cervix closed, scan showed a baby measuring 8 weeks with heartbeat of 161. No sign of what is causing the bleeding though so they admitted that I'm not out of the woods. Bleeding may taper off and resolve itself, or it could continue without causing problems, or it could continue on to eventual loss. No way to know unfortunately. But, its ok for now. Ordered to bed til Saturday.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo- sorry to hear about the bleeding. Get some rest while it passes. Baby has a perfect heartbeat so i think little lolonoodle is doing perfect! Keep us updated.


----------



## citymouse

Lolo, hurray for a closed cervix and great heartbeat! Take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo glad you were able to get checked out quick again. Why bedrest until Saturday--will they be doing another scan that day??


----------



## LoloShells

No just a precaution I guess. I don't know why, it's not like you can prevent a miscarriage right?


----------



## LoloShells

Ok so I know this is going to sound crazy, but I have this nagging voice in my head that tells me the problem is my prenatal vitamin. I'm taking One A Day (which is ironic as its actually 2 pills) with DHA. The DHA is in its own huge pill. I googled it on a whim and read a few other instances with women who spotted shortly after taking the vitamin and the spotting stopped when they switched. I have different samples here so I think I'm going to take one without the DHA and see if that helps. Worth a shot.


----------



## B&LsMom

That is very interesting!! Worth switching just to see. Did you just recently start on that one??


----------



## LoloShells

No I've been taking it since about 4.5. Had that staining off and on for a couple weeks, and now bleeding. I didn't take a prenatal with Kylee because they were aggrevating my kidney stone problem. Think I might just try folic acid for a bit and see if that makes a difference in bleeding and constipation.


----------



## B&LsMom

Folic acid is probably all that you really technically need--and I'm pretty certain you mentioned that you are a veggie lover so try making the switch!!


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, what matters most is that your baby is doing great. I think they'd see it if the bleed was coming from anywhere near Lolonoodle.
Hang in there.

11 weeks today. I'm in my 12th week now. Wow. I can't believe it. Only one more week and I'll be finished with the first trimester (I think). Amazing. Maybe nausea will go away (at least a bit) by then.


----------



## LoloShells

Yay Katy! Almost out of first tri! Whew!

Yes bmom I eat a lot of vegetables and have started being diligent with fruit. I just looked at the box for the vits and there is a statement on the side that says to ask a doctor before taking them with any anticoagulants and to notify a doctor of any bleeding problems. This tells me this fish oil crap has some effect on your blood, like blood thinning. Hmm


----------



## Coconuts

yeah, I'd ditch them. Here I showed my ob the prenatal vit I was taking that I ordered from the UK. (It's great. It's complete and UK #1) I'd been taking the conception version for about 9 months before my BFP (UGH) and the month of my BFP I ran out so I started on the actual prenatals before I even got my BFP.
I'm going of track, I showed her those and the top up folic acid supliment on it's own. Both the Pregnacare and the Folic acid were a dose of 400mg / ug (don't remember the measurement). She said I could ditch the pregnacare and just stick with the folic acid.

I didn't though, I liked the back up of pregnacare, especially when I was puking a lot!

If you just take folic acid I'm sure baby will be just fine, you eat well so ditch those dodgy pills!


----------



## Coconuts

I'm going with our 80% like it's 100. I don't think they ever say 100% do they? They must want to cover themselves on the off chance the other flavour pops out and you sue them because you painted your house the wrong colour or something.

I said in my journal that we already have a name picked out for our girl. Like you City she's a Baby G.

*Gaia Elizabeth S_____* Both my great grandmother, my mum and me all have Elizabeth as our middle names. Since G is getting an Italian first name and DH last name I said I'd like something in her name from my side. He agreed and said it was lovely - thank goodness.

They gave us a new profile pic at the scan yesterday. Here's my little G :cloud9: (tilt your head to the left)
 



Attached Files:







Our Baby - 16+5.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sadie

So nice to finally catch up a bit, tho i have lots of pages to still read. Arrived in Rome on 22 august and internet was just installed at home. O and I miss my mom very much. We had a great summer with her in NY....

Yeah for 80% team pink! (what did I predict?)

Lolo, rest up and take care of yourself! As the others have said, it sounds like all is perfect with your little baby. xo

Now to catch up on a zillions posts I have missed!


----------



## Coconuts

You said blue Sadie (Is it Tina / Treena???? I can never remember :headspin:)!!!!! As did I :dohh:


----------



## LoloShells

Did they give you a pic of female genitalia coco? It's defined by 3 lines :) you should do the baking soda again and see what happens, cuz mine said boy too! 

Didn't take my vits last night, and I slept so well. Coincidence?


----------



## citymouse

My prenatals were vile, Lolo. I wasn't able to really take them until second tri (I took folic acid, though). And I didn't have any nausea or morning sickness. But just looking at the bottles made me :sick:.

I think the reason for bedrest is that it keeps your body relatively stress-free. Knowing you, though, it must be kind of torture, lol. Maybe take up knitting?


----------



## LoloShells

City, it IS torture, there are so many other things I could be doing. Like getting paid for one, lol. Not to mention I hate being waited on. 

I've been up for a couple hours now, and still don't feel sick. How nice!


----------



## Katy78

Coconuts said:


> You said blue Sadie (Is it Tina / Treena???? I can never remember :headspin:)!!!!! As did I :dohh:

It's Trina, isn't it? And bmom is Tina? We have two Tinas and a Trina then. And two Katies (or versions of that name).


----------



## artsiekat

I thought twilliams was Tina? I could be totally wrong. Obviously we all should have put our first names in our screennames!


----------



## Katy78

She's Tina too, yes.


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> You said blue Sadie (Is it Tina / Treena???? I can never remember :headspin:)!!!!! As did I :dohh:
> 
> It's Trina, isn't it? And bmom is Tina? We have two Tinas and a Trina then. And two Katies (or versions of that name).Click to expand...

Yep Tina C. here :wave:


----------



## Coconuts

Bmom and Twilliams are Tina
Sadie is Trina? That right????

I like Bmom, I don't think I could make the transition to Tina after all this time, but I know that Sadie is Trina's dog so now it's strange when I call her Sadie knowing it's Trina.
Kind of the same with TWilliams, it's you're last name right?
I think I'm going with Tina Trina and BMom if all parties don't mind of course?? :headspin:

Lolo, she didn't give me the pic of the bits since she was primarily checking that G was healthy, she did give me a profile pic though. I think I'll get a shot of G's flower power in 3 1/2 weeks. Or dingle dangle????????


----------



## citymouse

:rofl: Flower power!


----------



## B&LsMom

Fine with me!! Not sure if I will be able to include Lukas (or Lucas or Luke) into my name after little man #2 is here...can those be changes?


----------



## twilliamssbt

Coconuts said:


> Bmom and Twilliams are Tina
> Sadie is Trina? That right????
> 
> I like Bmom, I don't think I could make the transition to Tina after all this time, but I know that Sadie is Trina's dog so now it's strange when I call her Sadie knowing it's Trina.
> Kind of the same with TWilliams, it's you're last name right?
> I think I'm going with Tina Trina and BMom if all parties don't mind of course?? :headspin:
> 
> Lolo, she didn't give me the pic of the bits since she was primarily checking that G was healthy, she did give me a profile pic though. I think I'll get a shot of G's flower power in 3 1/2 weeks. Or dingle dangle????????


Yes I am Tina, and Williams was my surname until I got married. The SBT stands for Staffordshire bull terrier, I used to show them, my boy was crufts qualified but I never got to show him at crufts due to injury. Tina is fine with me xx


----------



## twilliamssbt

blakesmom said:


> Fine with me!! Not sure if I will be able to include Lukas (or Lucas or Luke) into my name after little man #2 is here...can those be changes?

Only admin can change your user name, moderators won't be able to x


----------



## B&LsMom

**Oops I totally meant changed--and thanks for the info!!


----------



## Coconuts

BMom if I were you I'd just leave blakesmom as your username and put 'and Lukas's / Lucas's / Luke's mom too' in the family status below it??????


----------



## LoloShells

Artsie, used my sonoline b today. After some searching it picked up what to me sounded like my heartbeat, but the number on the screen said 160 (my hb was coming in at 120) it stayed on the screen for about 10 seconds I was about to call for Dh but then it was gone. Think that was baby? It's confusing because it didn't sound any different from mine, but the count was higher.


----------



## Katy78

At 160 bpm it was definitely the baby's heartbeat :).


----------



## Coconuts

Awwwww that's great Lolo!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

now if only this damn spotting would go away, I've had quite enough. 

Just got back from the market with ingredients for my super pregnancy smoothie, yum! Scroll down on this blog to check out the pics and recipes :)
https://oldsoulcharm.blogspot.com/


----------



## B&LsMom

Sounds yummy and packed with AWESOME things for you and baby, and probably cheaper than Jamba Juice!!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - The numbers on the screen were always slightly unreliable for me! I always went by what i could hear first! The baby's heartbeat will be so obvious when you hear it. It is so fast!


----------



## LoloShells

well darn, thats what I was afraid of!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Don't know if you remember this clip I got of Quinn's heartbeat, but this is what it sounded like for me at 9 weeks:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRDPk9SWC0E

And... I finally got a smile on video! :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V91Fy4I3_Y


----------



## B&LsMom

Super cute video!! I still can't get over how much hair he has!!


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie, I am just IN LOVE with Quinn, he's so super cute and like Bmom, I'm all over all that hair, he's amazing! As you know. 
'Who's a cutie?' - big knowing grin :cloud9: You lucky lady. He sure was worth all that heartbreak and waiting wasn't he!

Lolo, I'm not sure about the spinach in the smoothie but the rest looks delicious, how was it? More than the smoothie I loved the 'Before I was a Mom' poem that I had to scroll past. made me feel quite emotional. Thanks for that.
- Is the pink back? How annoying! I wish it would go away too. You've seen lolonoodle is fine so try your best to just ignore it and focus on the positive. Isn't it still quite early for the doppler though? I've heard before 10-12 weeks you can spend A LOT of time hunting around for the heartbeat only to catch it for a few seconds them is slips off again. First tri waiting is torture!


----------



## B&LsMom

My co-worker sneaks spinach into her homemade popsicles. The flavor must be very easily masked as her kids have never noticed!!


----------



## Coconuts

Clever sneeky beaky co-worker :winkwink:


----------



## LoloShells

Coco you really cannot taste the spinach. Just the fruit. Kylee even drank the extra stuff that wouldn't fit in my cup and I used two handfuls of spinach. 

I know I saw noodle on Wednesday, but I have missed miscarriage in the back of my mind. So many women go in for one scan, and everything is great, just to go in for the next one and learn that things ended shortly after that great scan. I would love to think the odds are in my favor but I just don't know because of the damn spotting. I didn't bleed a drop with Kylee. And even then I was a constant worrier. I headed to the er at least twice in my 3rd trimester cuz I couldn't feel her move. I'd get there, they'd hook me up and roll their eyes like "she's fine crazy lady". After what happened to my nephew I'm going to be so annoying through this whole thing I just know it. 
I'm supposed to follow up with my doc in the morning. Not sure if I should though. I bought Dh really expensive concert tickets for our anniversary, and the show is tomorrow night. If the doc gives bad news it would ruin the whole thing. Not sure what to do.


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo I think you should follow up with the Dr. so you can have peace of mind to enjoy the concert--if it was me and I had miscarriage on the mind I WOULDN'T be able to enjoy it. But if going just a day or two later to the Dr. would make you feel better and you can enjoy the concert without going then go with that.


----------



## Coconuts

I wish I'd never seem or heard the term missed misscarriage. It would have made those early weeks so much more peaceful and easier to deal with.
Knowledge is a scary thing. I comforted myself with the fact that it seems to common here on BnB, like a missed miscarriage is more common than a straight miscarriage almost but that's simply not true. At least I don't think so. We're a very specialised and sensitive pool of women here and in no way does our collective experience equal the collective experience of women in general.

Like Bmom, I'd say go to the Dr apt. For piece of mind.

I'd also say pester the hell out of the hospital. It's better to be safe that sorry here. 

I'm sure all is well Lolo. Sending you lots of positive sticky thoughts for you and noodle. x


----------



## Katy78

NT is finally behind me. Baby A was all over the place, measured 50.5mm, everything was there, DS risk is low. And it looks like we're having a baby girl :cloud9:. I'm in love already.


----------



## Coconuts

Wonderful news :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

YAY, Katy!


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats Katy :) 

Saw doc, baby is fine. Doc made me feel silly. Oh well.


----------



## Coconuts

Don't worry about feeling silly. It's normal and natural, especially with all this pink nonsense. I'm sure your doctor understands.

When I went in for loosing what for the life of me looked like the mucous plug and they found nothing strange, nothing wrong and a totally healthy hoohaa, cervix, uterus and baby I felt like I'd lied my way in just to get an u/s or something. I felt silly too (thought mostly grateful everything was fine) even though they kept saying I did right by coming in. :dohh: It's just part of pregnancy.


----------



## citymouse

Phooey on anyone who makes you feel silly! We're talking about a tiny person who means the world to you. Way more important than an hour of somebody else's time (which, by the way, they're being paid $$$$ for). 

Great news today about Lolonoodle and Katydid! Very happy!

Bmom, maybe you could just be Blukesmom. :haha:


----------



## LoloShells

Well I didn't feel silly going in, but his tone made me feel like an idiot. Oh well. I'll most likely be changing docs anyways. This group does not do vbacs so id have to be referred out. They tell me I'm not a good candidate but as far as I'm concerned they can shove it.


----------



## LoloShells

I was concerned that the heart rate had dropped to 145 but when I asked he said 145 is normal. I said I understand, but wdnesday it was 161. He just repeated that it was normal. I had to press to get an explanation and he said they want to see fluctuation, that a baby with the same hb all the time would indicate a brain problem. I'm still a little uneasy about it but I'm just gonna try to give it to God. I can't keep worrying. I can't change the outcome either way. The ultrasounds and er visits aren't going to stop anything. Just hope everything is ok next time.


----------



## B&LsMom

citymouse said:


> Phooey on anyone who makes you feel silly! We're talking about a tiny person who means the world to you. Way more important than an hour of somebody else's time (which, by the way, they're being paid $$$$ for).
> 
> Great news today about Lolonoodle and Katydid! Very happy!
> 
> Bmom, maybe you could just be Blukesmom. :haha:

LOL Blukesmom :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy how can they tell Baby's gender so early???


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - Congrats, so happy everything is going well!

Lolo - I'm very glad you plan to switch dr.'s, never stay with one that makes you feel silly for going in with a concern! I wish I had had enough sense to switch Dr's because of all the extra stress they added in my 3rd tri. 

When I went in for my 6 week check up my OB recommended I try not to gain so much weight during my next pregnancy as that's why Quinn was so big. I thought, big?! He wasn't too big and he was and still is completely healthy. Didn't have any issues after birth what-so-ever. I will be blessed if I have another "big" baby like him. For my next child, I will definitely go with someone else.


----------



## ebelle

Wonderful news both Katy and Lolo. Glad all is good and well. Now let's stop worrying and enjoy our pregnancies.

artsie, I love the video and Quinn looks like such a happy baby!


----------



## citymouse

Our specialist could tell at our 12-week scan. Well, he said, "I don't see anything that leads me to believe it's a boy."


----------



## Katy78

Lolo, I'm so happy Lolonoodle is doing great. Stupid doctor making you feel silly (you are not) isn't important at all. What matters is that you know your baby is fine. And Lolonoodle is fine :).

Yes, they can tell the gender at 12 weeks. It's still not 100% but close enough. They can tell from the shape of the pubic bone or the number of lines in the pubic area (three for a girl).

I could be worried about baby A's HB because it was quite high - 180 bpm. But I'm not. It was because I was extremely nervous plus I had a cup of black tea while waiting for the examination. The baby was getting loads of my adrenalin. You should see her move... She really was all over the place. Waving her arms, legs, she was actually jumping in there. So she had quite e workout and the HB increased a bit.


----------



## sadie

Great news, Ladies!

Congrats on the girl and the NT scan Katy and Lolo now you can enjoy being pregnant. love the new tickers!

As for me, finally settled at home in Rome.... Missing my family but we skype everyday. Mommy and me starts tomorrow as well as O's first visit for vaccines. Then to the pediatrician on thursday for her 3 month check up.

xo


----------



## Coconuts

Glad you're all setting back in. Trina, do they stagger the jabs out here in Italy, can you get one at a time? Or do they cluster them. Are there any you're not getting? I've recently been thinking about this.


----------



## Katy78

Meet baby A.

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/DSC_0106.jpg


----------



## ebelle

Had my scan today and baby artoo is measuring ahead at 11w2d. New working edd is now 31st March. The picture we got today was rubbish though, so I may not upload it. But baby looks healthy and fine, so all is good.


----------



## Katy78

Yay Artoo! I'd still like to see the photo.


----------



## Coconuts

Me too!

Great news girls!!! :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Gorgeous baby, Katy!

Hurray for your good news, ebelle!

Sadie, three months already?? Where has the summer gone?


----------



## LoloShells

Ebelle, is artoo baby shaped yet? I got pics of noodle yesterday but its still just a little blobby :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy Baby A looks perfect!! Ebelle can't wait to see your scan pic if you decide to share it on here!!


----------



## ebelle

Well... I decided to enhance it a bit... so maybe everyone can actually see it. The reason why the picture is so rubbish is because I had to pee before the u/s. I forgot that I shouldn't empty my bladder and should just pee a bit on the protein and sugar urine test. but how do you hold your pee for that long anyway??!!

Baby artoo does look a lot more like a baby now :) If you squint at the picture, you might actually see his/her little limbs waving around!
 



Attached Files:







Babyartoo11a2d.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, I can see Artoo :). Lovely.

*Lolo*, are you going to show us Lolonoodle's picture, too?

*artsie*, I only had a chance too look at Quinn's smile yesterday. Co-worker in the way at work and OH at home :winkwink:.
He's such a looker... You're so lucky to have such a cute (big :winkwink:) son.

*Trina*, good to hear you're settling in, though I believe it's hard to be away from home. Good thing we have modern technology like computers, because in the old days you could only comunicate by letters which took forever to get anywhere. I live an hour away from my parents and I talk to my mom on Skype a few times a week.

*Tina*, any news about Daniel's possible condition?

How is everybody? I haven't seen *hopefulmom* around in a while.


----------



## LoloShells

Sure I will upload that and belly pic tomorrow :) he's just a little blobby floating in the middle of my uterus.


----------



## Katy78

He? :winkwink:


----------



## sadie

Thanks, girls! 

Ebelle and Katy- great pics!

City- Time is flying by! It seems like yesterday that i was 12 weeks pregnant.

I have to reiterate how happy i am for all of us 'buns' and i love how you gals are prego together. xoxo for that!

Coco, they were surprised when i gavethem O's vaccine record fromNY.... Muttering a concern about why we do them in a different order than here. Also have me waiting 6 weeks rather than a month, so i basically wasted time today at the 'vaccine clinic'.
It seems likes the vaccines are all grouped together- at her next appt (3 1/2 mos) O will receive 6 diiferent vaccines- if I am reading this paper correctly! I am not concerned about them at all and will follow with what is recommended. i dont know what chicken pox is called in italian, but I am going to have that one done as well, as did my nieces who are well into their teenage years now. i am questioning the flu shot, only because I never get the flu. i will have to ask family members for their opinions on that one. Maybe I got the shot when I was little, but have no recollection.

Breastfeeding mommas- is it true that I can put my pumping bottles in the fridge after a pump to avoid having to wash them every day- allowing me to reuse them the next day, but keeping in mind to wash them every 48 hours? I assume I shouldnt rinse them...? Anyone? Thanks! DH and I go out 2x a week and I prefer to bring a bottle rather than have to feed from the breast.

i feel like we need a new thread, outside of the TTC area.... Just thinking 'aloud'.


----------



## Coconuts

Mmm hmmmm, I picked up on the he too! 
:blue:


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Trina, thanks for the vaccine info. I'm not against the vaccines but I'm not sure about all in one go, just things that my memory is digging up from the past but nothing specific. Plenty of time to do my research on it all though. I think DH is actually looking into it already.
Might not be a bad idea to head out of TTC. Is there anyone left still TTC, couldn't abandon anyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Yep! He's a he until I'm told differently :) lol


----------



## LoloShells

I think we should stay until everyone is well out of first tri! God forbid anything bad happen that person would have no home :(


----------



## Coconuts

You're right poppet. x


----------



## LoloShells

Ugh... bleeding... again....


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Lolo! Are you going to go get checked?


----------



## Katy78

Lolo :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Nope.... No point.


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - So cute already! Thanks for sharing!

Ebelle - Baby's first photo is adorable! I didn't like my 12 week scans either, they didn't print well, but don't worry, those 20 week scans will be amazing! Thanks for sharing.

Sadie - I do that all the time! As long as it's been in the fridge, it's fine for a couple of days. Breastmilk is sterile so as long as you don't leave the empty bottle out after you've used the BM.

Lolo - Hun, what color? Red? If so, I would get it checked out, just in case. And keep bugging them until you have a reason or you're out of the 1st tri. If they find a hematoma, then you can wait it out, but don't ever feel bad for checking out unexplained bleeding. Go to a different Dr. if you have to. Could be their machines aren't good enough to pick up a hematoma. :hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

This morning it was a very bright pink, which has tapered off to barely noticeable this afternoon. One small pink smear in liner, everything else is upon wiping. But I don't exactly give it a chance to hit the liner as checking constantly.
While I do hear what you're saying, I can't help but wonder what's the point? Either everything is ok, and I really should just relax and let the bleeding occur without panic, or there is a problem, which no one can stop anyways. So I'm torn. If I went to a new doctor I wouldn't get seen right away so I suppose I should just see how it plays out. I'm just really upset that I haven't been able to enjoy the pregnancy. I get a few days and then bam, its right back. 

Ps. I just sneezed and felt like I pulled every muscle in my lower abdomen... Ow!!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - sneeze pain is good! I hear what you're saying, too, and totally understand why you wouldn't want to go to the Dr. and you are right. What will be will be, just take it easy and put yourself on partial bed rest until the bleeding stops. And the fact you don't have cramps is a very good sign! I would probably just forget about enjoying your pregnancy until the first tri is over. I didn't start enjoying mine until the bleeding stopped, there's really no way to relax.

Even after I found the heartbeat, that bleeding still haunted me. So much so, I used my doppler every single day until the bleeding stopped. I always found it, but sometimes it took a really long time and I'd work myself into a panic until I found it. I wish you as little stressing as you can manage, hun, and hope the bleeding stops now. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Lolo, I suppose you're right... Hope you're able to take it easy and obviously hoping Lolonoodle is growing big and strong and your uterus is just being a drama queen.


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you ladies, :) 

As for the doppler, Ive only tried a couple times. I don't have the patience. Plus I know I have a tilted uterus so it may not even be possible for me until I'm bigger? 
Side note, the er told me I have a large cyst on my ovary. I haven't been able to find much online about an ovarian cyst causing bleeding, so I assume this is most likely not the cause. Anyone familiar with ov cysts and pregnancy?


----------



## citymouse

No knowledge about cysts.

But with my handheld doppler, I started finding the heartbeat at 9w6d, which is still really early (my doctor's office wouldn't even try before 14 weeks!)--plus my placenta was posterior, which meant the baby was right up front. So if you do listen for it and can't find it, please don't worry.


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, so sorry about the bleeding. What a worry. I'm really sure for nothing though. Like Artsie said, no cramps is always good.
You're right about what will be will be and all that. If you find yourself worrying about it every moment of the day just go and get checked out. At least for peace of mind the heartbeat is still going strong so you can relax a little bit and no go completely out of your mind.

Stay off your feet and be good to yourself. I hope it clears up soon.


----------



## ebelle

Oh lolo, really hope this spotting stops soon. Its worrying and frustrating, but try to remain positive ok?


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - I have a tilted uterus and had an anterior placenta. I found the hb at 9w3d and my OB found it at 10w, but I also think I was atleast one week ahead of my dates, too. I also spent a long time looking for it! No idea if different types of gel made a difference, but I always used this:

https://www.amazon.com/Parker-Aquas...qid=1347722899&sr=8-2&keywords=ultrasound+gel

Don't know much about how cysts behave, but I do know there is a cyst that's created when the egg is released and it continues to produce progesterone until the placenta takes over feeding the baby. Something like that. Is that the cyst your Dr. saw? They call it the corpus luteum?


----------



## LoloShells

It was the er that pointed it out and they didn't tell me much. I didn't bother asking because I had a huge one with Kylee too. My doctors at the time told me not to worry about it, and it was the size of an apple and it was complex (had a wall running through the middle). 
I think all my bits are squished down there. Doctors have always had a hard time finding my left ovary and it turns out its behind my uterus, with a huge cyst on it this time. Odd.


----------



## ebelle

That reminds me Lolo, I had a cyst in the beginning of this pregnancy too. It was there at my 5w and 6w scans. When we went back later on, it was gone though, so maybe yours will disappear as well?

Also, I've been trying to find baby artoo's heartbeat on the doppler, but failed. I think I'm just not patient enough


----------



## LoloShells

Me too, I give up after about 10 minutes, lol


----------



## artsiekat

Atleast you aren't stressing about not finding it! In the beginning, I had to look around my pubic bone(right around your hairline), literately right above it and I would push in pretty hard and point down behind my pubic bone and that's usually where I found it until 14ish weeks or so, then I it was a bit easier to find.


----------



## LoloShells

Please ignore the dirty mirror :)
 



Attached Files:







2months.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## citymouse

What a gorgeous little bumplet!


----------



## B&LsMom

I have a tilted uterus also and my midwife wasn't able to find the HB with their doppler at my 10week appt. but we had an U/S 2 weeks later and saw everything was good--made for a stressful 2 weeks waiting given the missed miscarriage I had. I had what my midwives thought was a cyst burst and that made for a super uncomfortable night around 28 weeks with Blake--ended up being good preparation for labor tho LOL. I didn't have any bleeding/spotting following that but never went to have it confirmed either as they said all they would do was do an ultrasound and there wouldn't be anything else they could do. With my partial molar pregnancy there were LOTS of cysts on my ovaries at the 12 week ultrasound--so that was apparently a not good sign--they even tried to tell me I had PCOS which didn't end up being true.


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, oh my goodness you skinny minny, look at that cute bumpness! Looking fabulous!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Aw shucks :blush:


----------



## Coconuts

You're the woman in the ticker with a bigger bump!


----------



## Katy78

Yes, Lolo. You look awesome. You're skinny and your bump looks lovely.


----------



## Katy78

And here's my 12 week photo. No bump yet... :shrug:
I want one.

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/12wks.jpg


----------



## Coconuts

Another skinny minni! Katy you must be in pretty good shape and have some good stomach muscles. I have none. When your bump pops it's going to be such a cute and neat one!


----------



## citymouse

My bump popped when I was 21 weeks. On the Sunday of that week, I went to a wedding and wore a certain pair of tights. Five days later they were way too tight on me! It's so fun when it does happen... something to look forward to. :)


----------



## LoloShells

Katy that baby must be all in your back! You skinny thing you :) 

I popped at about 17 weeks with Kylee I think


----------



## Katy78

17 weeks? 21 weeks??? I'm hoping it will be sooner for me :winkwink:.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Adorable bump! You look amazing, no way will I ever believe your pudge comments again!

Katy - I didn't pop until about 18 weeks, just looked fatter!  You look amazing, though, when you do show you'll probably go from nothing to a perfect, neat bump.


----------



## LoloShells

Lol there's plenty of pudge trust me, I think it just happens to be a flattering photo, haha. I'm quite wide, I appear much thinner from the side than from the front or back :) 

Ok, this might make me sound like some kind of nympho or something, but this no sex thing is really starting to get to me. I even dream about it :/


----------



## B&LsMom

Oh I had a few hot and steamy dreams too!! I was reading the 50 shades series so that probably contributed a bit lol


----------



## LoloShells

Lol I have to change the channel if a movie gets to steamy! Poor Dh is dying too.


----------



## Katy78

I haven't been feeling very sexy lately as I'm usually too nauseous to think about DTD. But my OH gets a bit antsy after a few days off so I humour him when I'm feeling a bit better, usually after throwing up... Doesn't sound very sexy, does it? 
But we DTD yesterday afternoon and it was amazing.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh sweet Jesus I just found baby with doppler, first time I've cried at the sound. Turns out I was checking about 4 inches too low. I kept hearing everyone say they found it for the first time at their hairline so thats where I kept pressing. Decided to take a tour, and there he was smack in the midle between hairline and navel. My beat was about 79, babys 162. So sweet! I yelled for Ky (Dh is at school) and she got to hear, she was amazed :) of course now I'm worried that I pressed too hard etc.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - You must be popping up sooner than usual, that's awesome! Congrats on hearing baby, it is so exciting to hear it for the first time. Don't worry, you didn't press too hard, baby has a lot of protection in it's cozy water bath. :)


----------



## LoloShells

I think its just an unfortunate coincidence that I started getting some round lig pain afterwords. At least I hope that's what it is.


----------



## Katy78

Great, *Lolo*. Feeling much better, huh? Yeah, it makes sense that you found the HB higher. Your bump is showing nicely already and it looks like you're carrying high like artsie said. And you couldn't have hurt the little one, don't worry.
I'm having some random stretching/pinching sensations too. I almost start worrying but then I remind myself that it's most likely just my uterus stretching. Right? It started sometime last week. It's not strong and I only feel it now and then. Maybe my bump will start showing soon.


----------



## citymouse

Stretches, twinges, pinches, sharp stabby pains are all normal growing pains. I used to get a horrible stabbing pain when I sneezed. 

Lolo, so happy for you. And don't worry about hurting the baby... my doctors always pressed SO hard with the U/S sensor, and it never hurt her.


----------



## LoloShells

These aches were in the v shaped part of your lower abdomen. Basically where it met my thighs. I think a lot of it was gas, lol :blush:


----------



## ebelle

I have yet to take a single bump picture as I look horrendously bloated still! i'm convinced my bump will never pop and leave me looking fat throughout this pregnancy. This is even after I've lost about 10 pounds so far.

I'm planning to try using the doppler again today. Hoping that I will be patient enough to hear SOMETHING. the biggest problem is not knowing where to start. I tried pelvic bone the last time, but heard nothing whatsoever. Am beginning to think this baby just likes to play hide and seek 

Glad that everyone seems well :)


----------



## LoloShells

Ebelle, I have no doubts that you will pop. It usually takes a while to bust through those virgin ab muscles the first time, and then its like overnight *bam* where the heck did that come from?!
Ebelle, once I found the hb it wiggled away each time and the sound was pretty faint but defo there. Be patient, you will find it eventually :)


----------



## sadie

I always found O's hb to the right of my bellybutton.... Never near my pubic bone. She also would wiggle away in the early weeks. You just have to move the wand slowly, very very slowly. :)

Glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Glad everyone is doing well. 

We had a great time and Daniel seemed to really enjoy himself, here are a few pics

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/3C287B15-5C27-4CE9-AD5C-77D189A9577E-1007-00000113533056A2_zps31e0d8dc.jpg

He loved our friends sons thunder truck
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/82374F76-E56E-429A-8FA8-0E8117CB95F5-1007-0000011359023F18_zpsba2722c2.jpg

Cuddles with mummy

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/72507B74-C050-4083-BBE9-6A0D00EEB777-1007-000001135DEFCA3F_zps30a3671e.jpg

He loved swimming

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/4968C8FA-5BC2-43F8-94F8-B7D836CCC502-1007-00000113635A92CD_zpse382f6c2.jpg

Floating took him longer to trust us

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/86E4DEA8-A20F-4E61-BD8D-07DF89D283A6-1007-00000113685B9D99_zpsa627ee32.jpg

I'm a big boy now sitting up

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/BBAA739A-9631-4E4A-8EA2-81E22D75ECA0-1007-000001136EEB1631_zps3fdaf0cb.jpg

Loving this holiday lark

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/94CF60D9-DEE8-4DD7-8B36-721E06AC4A1E-1007-000001137412B694_zps8c38c57f.jpg

I can stand now too, won't be long till I am walking

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/0199CAB3-76F0-4481-BB94-9A0D320EE664-1007-0000011378EF75DE_zpsbd4be2c1.jpg

With mummy and daddy

Daniel also managed to cut 2 teeth in a week, it hurts now when he gets your finger in his mouth xx


----------



## Coconuts

Very very very very cute Tina!!!! What a corker! Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## citymouse

What a big grown-up boy!


----------



## sadie

Adorable pics, Tina and you look great, too!


----------



## B&LsMom

Tina you look AMAZING!! Beware of those sharp new little chompers in there!!


----------



## artsiekat

Tina -Daniel is gorgeous! Love the photos and you look great!


----------



## Katy78

What everybody else said :). Little man :cloud9:.

By the way, artsie. It still says you're pregnant under your avatar. Did you forget to correct it or is there something you have to tell us (just kidding :winkwink:)?


----------



## twilliamssbt

Thanks for the lovely comments about me, I am back into most of my pre pregnancy clothes now, not bad considering I put on 25kg (2.2lb to 1kg) while pregnant and Daniel is 6 months old next week. 

I forgot to upload this video of Daniel in the pool with his dad, I love the scream of excitement x

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums...569AAF7-1555-000001AEEE6B2B4E_zpscfa864ce.mp4


----------



## sadie

recent photo of o


----------



## twilliamssbt

Sadie she's gorgeous, she seems so tiny compared to Daniel, I did notice that in Turkey, Mediterranean babies seemed to be so much slimmer lol x


----------



## Katy78

Cute!!!
She kind of looks Italian.

I had a dr's appointment today. Baby A is doing well, I even saw her though I wasn't supposed to get a scan (yay). Mommy lost some weight though (around a kilo) which is not too good as I'm on the slim side anyway. But I'm in my second trimester now and I'm sure my appetite will improve soon.


----------



## B&LsMom

Sadie what a little love you have there!! 4 months was my favorite after the teeny newborn stage as they start showing their personalities even more!!


----------



## citymouse

Sadie, she's a doll! 

Funny about Mediterranean babies, Tina, my SIL is Turkish and my nephew is the most gigantic child I've ever met. When he was a month shy of 3 years old he was as big as my sister's 7-year-old! 

Katy, hurray for 13 weeks! And seeing Katydid again! I've seen Katydids all over my house and yard recently... including an adorable tiny baby one. :)


----------



## twilliamssbt

citymouse said:


> Sadie, she's a doll!
> 
> Funny about Mediterranean babies, Tina, my SIL is Turkish and my nephew is the most gigantic child I've ever met. When he was a month shy of 3 years old he was as big as my sister's 7-year-old!
> 
> Katy, hurray for 13 weeks! And seeing Katydid again! I've seen Katydids all over my house and yard recently... including an adorable tiny baby one. :)

I did notice city that heads seemed smaller and longer in comparison to Daniels round chubby one. There was a 4 month old in one bar that was really long but really slim in comparison too. Daniel looked much chunkier than them all, but his dad is not exactly small either x


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - Ha! Forgot to change that! It would not be good if I were right now. Congrats on being out of the 1st tri! Hope you gain some weight(How many times in our lives can we say that to another woman?)!

Sadie - She is beautiful, definitely no mistaking that she's a little lady.


----------



## sadie

Katy78 said:


> Cute!!!
> She kind of looks Italian.

:baby: I hope so! 100% italian blood in this little sweet pea!:baby:


----------



## artsiekat

Here's my little man almost 3 months!
 



Attached Files:







20120915_123823sm.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4









20120914_121255sm.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









20120914_162306sm.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3









20120915_123630sm.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## twilliamssbt

Sadie our hotel in Turkey was owned by Italians, Daniel now has a surrogate Italian Nanna, Rita was amazing with him. 

I could have eaten the beef carpaccio 3 times a day. The last but 1 night, we were treated to a meal that Andreas the chef and Cristiano the waiter cooked up for us that was not on the menu. Andreas spent hours preparing steak tartare for us, we were really touched. I am missing the food badly, it was heaven x

Artsie he's gorgeous, have you got a full length pic for size x


----------



## artsiekat

I want steak tartare! Yummy

I havent really taken fullsized pictures in a week or two! But here are a few. :)
 



Attached Files:







20120906_134957.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 5









20120905_211407.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 7









20120908_231239.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5









20120908_192314sm.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## citymouse

Such a cutie, Artsie!


----------



## LoloShells

All these babies are just precious! 

Artsie, that ones gonna be a heartbreaker. Look at that hair and those eyes ::swoon:: ! I want a boy so bad I can taste it! That's why I know I'll have a girl, lol. This is why I call Lolonoodle "he". Might as well while I can! 
I decided to have a gender reveal party, should be lots of fun :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Yep--I got my heart all wrapped around having a girl and then at the 20 week I was like---wait---really---OH BOY, here we go again...


----------



## sadie

He is grgeous, Artsie!

@Tina, sounds delicious! I am loving the food here, but try to cook other types of ethnic food now and then so as to not get sick of pasta!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Sadie I don't think I could get sick of pasta, not homemade pasta anyway. We did have fillet mignon one night though. 

The problem where we go in Turkey is that they don't have proper Turkish restaurants, their Turkish menus consist of pasta and steak and chips with the odd shush kebab. I love proper Turkish food too and do cook it at home as well as Italian, but for some reason the restaurants think they are serving what tourist want. If you eat in a Turkish home, the food is totally different. Most of the restaurants also do Chinese or Indian, which I get bored of. 

That's why we usually rent an apartment rather than stay in a hotel, but with Daniel we decided a hotel on the sea front would be easier.


----------



## Coconuts

Trina, O is so flippin' cute and she's changes so much from your early avatar pic of her. Boooootiful!

Artsie, I just love Quinn to pieces, I especially enjoyed him in his muscle post. Just too cute. His hair is a.m.a.z.i.n.g!


Calling all 2nd 3rd trimesters and new mammas.
My left boob is really tender and sore today. Not the other one those. Is this the begging of some new boob changes or something a little more, um, sinister (infection or something like that?) what do you think?


----------



## Katy78

I must say that you girls with Buns (2012) already out of the oven all have amazingly cute babies. I can't wait to see what bmom's, Coco's, ebelle's, Lolo's and my own will look like. I bet they'll be cute as buttons too :winkwink:.

By the way. Tina, Daniel is not too chubby. He's just a super cute cuddly baby. A friend of mine has a daughter who was like the Michelin figure when I last saw her (a few months ago, she was about a year old). Sorry but I can't say that baby was cute. She had like three or four chins!!!


----------



## sadie

Coco, i dont know why leftie is sore and righty is not! Perhaps an unbalanced growth spurt? No reason for an infection imo.....


----------



## LoloShells

My riight one always hurts more coco. 

I looove chubby babies. They're the best :) Ky was a chub and she thinned right out.

I have to do a glucose fasting blood test and like a dummy I ate at 11 pm last night. Ugh....


----------



## Katy78

Happy 10 weeks Lolo!


----------



## ebelle

Love all the baby photos. 

Tina, Daniel looks amazingly strong. Going to walk any day now eh?

Sadie, love that your little girl has the same name as me. She's such a cutie :)

Artsie, Quinten is growing so nicely and his smile is so sweet!

I hope my baby is as cute!


----------



## ebelle

So my partner is trying to convince me that we should not find out the gender of the baby so people won't buy us gender aligned stuff. Also, she thinks it will be a nice surprise. What do you all think?

Also, I think we managed to finally pick up the heart beaton the doppler, but the screen wouldn't count the beats, so I'm not Sure I was hearing the right thing.

Oh and we took a bump pic when I hit 12 Weeks, may post it at some point when I get a chance.

Starting to feel a bit better and eating more, so finally put back about 2 out of the 11 pounds I lost so far. 

Btw coco, my right boob has been sore and itchy on and off. I think it'd normal for the breasts not to act together. They may be twins, but they have their own minds :)


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> My riight one always hurts more coco.
> 
> I looove chubby babies. They're the best :) Ky was a chub and she thinned right out.
> 
> I have to do a glucose fasting blood test and like a dummy I ate at 11 pm last night. Ugh....

Why so early?? Did you have GD with Ky??


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, I think learning about your baby's gender is a good idea. It would give both you and your partner a chance to bond with the baby more. Calling her/him by a name, etc. But that's just my opinion, it's your choice after all.


----------



## LoloShells

Bmom, noope, no probs with ky. I didn't ask questions, they just asked me to go give blood... I think I only listened to the 12 hour fast part, lol. 

In other news, I'm spotting again. I really really can't stand this crap. I listened to baby this afternoon, and I want to again since I saw the spotting but I'm afraid of using it too much.


----------



## Katy78

Katy78 said:


> *ebelle*, I think learning about your baby's gender is a good idea. It would give both you and your partner a chance to bond with the baby more. Calling her/him by a name, etc. But that's just my opinion, it's your choice after all.

And, after all, you can keep the baby's gender to yourselves. That would solve problems of getting gender alined clothes. And it would be your sweet little secret :).

*Lolo*, I'm sorry you're spotting again. I don't believe that it hurts the baby to listen to the HB. It will ease your mind and the baby will benefit from it, too. They can feel our stress. I saw that at NT. She was moving like crazy and her HB was fast because of the extra adrenaline.


----------



## citymouse

Coco, everybody has one overexcited boob. :rofl: My right one started leaking colostrum at 17 weeks! 

Lolo, I say go ahead and have a listen. I know people who listened every day and their babies are fine.


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks ladies.
I dreamt of bfing a baby boy last night, so sweet.


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> *ebelle*, I think learning about your baby's gender is a good idea. It would give both you and your partner a chance to bond with the baby more. Calling her/him by a name, etc. But that's just my opinion, it's your choice after all.
> 
> And, after all, you can keep the baby's gender to yourselves. That would solve problems of getting gender alined clothes. And it would be your sweet little secret :).
> 
> *Lolo*, I'm sorry you're spotting again. I don't believe that it hurts the baby to listen to the HB. It will ease your mind and the baby will benefit from it, too. They can feel our stress. I saw that at NT. She was moving like crazy and her HB was fast because of the extra adrenaline.Click to expand...

Great idea Katy keeping baby's pink or blue status a secret--just remember we are REALLY great secret keepers here so you can tell us ebelle :winkwink:


----------



## sadie

I listened a lot and O seems just fine! 

Ebelle, forgive me for forgetting! I didnt know you two had the same name! Thats fun! Also, i liked knowing the sex. It helped me plan and bond even more that by not knowing.


----------



## Coconuts

I really like knowing there's a little pink bun in there. We're calling her by her name rather that 'baby'. It makes it seem more real, like there won't just be 'a' baby here in another 20 weeks but Gaia will be here, the same little wiggly Gaia that I'm feeling move around. I couldn't not know. It'd drive me mad if the tech couldn't tell because of her position. Getting a double confirm next Tuesday.

BB update. Both fine now. :rofl: @ over excited boob City :rofl:

Here's my 19 week bump from Friday (and my homemade bella band:haha:), really rounding out now!! :yipee: I love it!
 



Attached Files:







19 week bump.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sadie

Gorgeous cocobump there, coco!


----------



## citymouse

Beautiful bump, Coco! Oh, man, that makes me miss being pregnant!


----------



## LoloShells

Ahhhdorable


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, adorable. I can't wait to have one of my own :winkwink:.


----------



## citymouse

Coco, are you having any twinges/movement yet?


----------



## LoloShells

I have really itchy legs, and I'm worried about what I'm reading online about this :(


----------



## Katy78

Isn't itching supposed to be a possible problem later in pregnancy? You are thinking liver problems, right? I don't think you should worry about that till maybe third trimester.


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - Adorable bump! You look amazing!

Ebelle - If you really want to know I'd find out then just tell everyone you're not going to find out and to buy gender neutral gifts only!

Lolo - I had itchy legs during my pregnancy, like crazy. Still do, actually. If you feel something is wrong, then bring it up to your doctor, but don't stress over it, hun. It happens to a lot of women and is usually nothing. :)


----------



## citymouse

Isn't itchiness often just a side effect of increased blood circulation? Your body is making more blood now--like 30-45% more than a non-pregnant person.

I often get itchy legs when I go for walks.


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah there's harmless causes but also this one liver problem that apparently increases the risk of still birth :/ I only worry about it because with kylee I had an unexplained/undiagnosed upper right quadrant pain for the last 3 months. Makes me wonder if I had this liver problem then and just got lucky that she was born full term. Plus my itching is mostly at night.


----------



## Katy78

As I wrote - liver problems don's manifest themselves till the third tri.


----------



## LoloShells

Not always, unfortunately. That's when its more common, due to hormones, but can be diagnosed as early as 8 weeks.

WWW.itchymoms.com


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Looks like they can test you for this, right? You should call your Dr and tell them you want to be tested. Don't ignore your intuition. I do hope you're just over-worrying, of course.


----------



## LoloShells

I have an appt on the 5th. I plan to demand a blood test for it. Hope I'm a worry wart too.... But past preg symptoms have me wondering. Pictures of me around the time of her birth look quite yellow, jaundiced. Then there's that upper quadrant pain...


----------



## Katy78

Ouch. I really didn't know that. Get your blood checked then to make sure.


----------



## LoloShells

Will do. They say you can present with symptoms long before it ever shows up in your blood, so even if the results are negative for icp I would have to continue being tested


----------



## hopefulmom19

LoloShells said:


> Will do. They say you can present with symptoms long before it ever shows up in your blood, so even if the results are negative for icp I would have to continue being tested

Good luck for your test.:thumbup:.hope it is nothing serious..:thumbup: I had lots of itching in my upper body and legs in my 3rd month..and for the precaution sake a liver function test was done..luckiliy nothing was amiss.. so i guess its always best to take precautions with our precious ones..:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmom19

coco..simply adorable bump.. :)


----------



## LoloShells

Hopeful, did you have to ask for the test or did your doctor have the foresight to suggest it on his own when the itching was mentioned?

I'm hoping I can mention the itching and he will suggest. Dreading having to make myself sound like even more of a worrier by explaining what I think is wrong.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and was your itching all the time, or at night?


----------



## ebelle

Soooooooo I can't believe I'm 13 weeks today. Hello 2nd tri!

This pregnancy is moving along nicely... my 1st tri symptoms have started to slow down, so thats really awesome. Feel a lot more like myself nowadays. I am starting to eat a bit more, which is nice.

We decided to find out the gender in the end. Simply because I wanna buy some clothes that say "I am my mummies' little boy/girl".

sadie - I dont remember if I ever told anyone, but yes, my name is Olivia :) most of my friends call me Liv. I think its awesome your baby girl has the same name as me :)))))

Artsie - Cannot believe that Quinn is so big now! He looks like he is going to be a tall kid.

Lolo - really hope the itching is really nothing serious, but yes, do get it checked out.

Hopefulmom - how have you been doing?


----------



## sadie

What a great name to have, especially when it wasnt so common! I like original names, such as my own. Fortunately, Olivia is barely existent in Italy, tho Livia is common. I have been calling her by her full name or Livi and even Livi Joy (when I say this one, the dog comes to say hello, as she is named Joy). We shall see what will stick in the end. 

I am glad you are now in 2nd tri... The best one of them all, they say tho my 2nd and 3rd were both fairly easy, except for a complaint here and there.

Lolo, try not to worry so much, go for the test so that your mind is at ease. Pregnancy is suck a nerve racking endeavor and there is so much to be concerned about that it is hard to enjoy it.... Be as positive as you can. xo


----------



## Katy78

Happy 2nd tri *ebelle*! I'm glad your pregnancy is going well.

I had a real scare this morning. I went to the toilet and there was blood on the toilet paper. It was terrible. OH took me to the GYN ER immediately. I was so nervous and OH was trying to comfort me. Of course nothing helped.
My doctor works at the hospital and she was the one to examine me. First she looked at my cervix and told me it was closed ant there was no visible bleeding. Then she did an u/s and I saw the little heart pumping, legs moving . I was so relieved. My baby is fine .
The bleeding was caused by yesterday's DTD. It had nothing to do with baby A. Now there's still some brown discharge but not much. I'm on sick-leave for the rest of the week anyway. I had to wait for 4 hours to get the GP to sign the paper...

WHAT MATTERS IS THAT ALL IS WELL! 14 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## ebelle

Posted on your journal already, but just wanna say that I'm glad everything is fine :) Rest well this week Katy!


----------



## LoloShells

Ebelle, when are we gonna see that bump pic? :)


----------



## citymouse

Glad all is well, Katy!


----------



## LoloShells

Katy, I'm sorry you had that scare, I feel your pain sister! Glad it wasn't serious.

I'm quite anxious for my scan next week. I'll be 12 weeks and it will be cool to see an actual baby instead of a blobby :)


----------



## Katy78

Happy 10 weeks Lolo!


----------



## B&LsMom

You girls are moving right along nicely--keep up the good work. Katy settle down with the BD'ing and enjoy the rest of your time off :winkwink:


----------



## TrAndyy

I would love to join you ladies...


----------



## hopefulmom19

LoloShells said:


> Oh and was your itching all the time, or at night?

My itching was all the time .. though it somehow increased during night. My doc suggested it on her own to be doubly sure..but she said that one reason y we feel it more in night is because our mind is there and we are relatively sort less occupied with other things at that time .. sounds weird..but thats what she said.. dont worry..if you have any doubt just ask you doc for the test.. it will put at ease.. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmom19

Hi Ebelle.. I have been doing well except I tend to feel little weak at times..will be complete my 19weeks this Sunday :) So its like I and Coco are going pretty much together..

Katy - so glad that all is well.. Take care with lots of rest :)


----------



## hopefulmom19

Hi Ebelle.. I am doing good, thank you.. How are you..? I will be completing 19 weeks this Sunday..:) So Coco and I are moving along pretty much at the same time.

Katy - Glad that all is well.. :) Take care with lots of rest..

TrAandyy - welcome on board :)

Lolo - Don't worry about your scan, it will just go fine.. everything will be ok.. just listen to some nice music and relax..let you baby feel your happiness.. :hugs:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy glad all is ok

Daniel is now going great guns

Look at me mummy

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/0A452246-AC57-45E2-BF38-2E60862CC645-934-0000009414D78E29.jpg

I can do it without support too
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/CFCEB3D1-0A1F-4E34-9A5A-EAB4789F5EB1-934-000000941971AB6F.jpg

I can get to reach things as well
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/E8466D73-B8F2-4712-86B8-2D9CE339A049-934-000000940E946C4F.jpg

When I throw my toys, I like to chew my Bumbo tray
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/91583493-00AE-4B45-AD81-C09737DA8839-934-000000941ED35F4C.jpg

Daniels MRI scan is next Tuesday, I have to starve him for 7 hrs beforehand for the sedation so have to set an alarm to feed him at 4am. After that he can only have water or juice. X


----------



## Katy78

Wow, I can't believe your Daniel will be 6 months old tomorrow. My baby will be the same age a year from now...
He looks great!
Good luck with the MRI scan.

Welcome, TrAndyy.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh I'm not nervous for the scan, I'm excited, can wait to see some baby shape! :) 

Daniel is so cute, love his expression


----------



## B&LsMom

Tina great new Daniel picks!! Sorry he has to go hungry--Do you get to feed him right away when the MRI is done??


----------



## twilliamssbt

blakesmom said:


> Tina great new Daniel picks!! Sorry he has to go hungry--Do you get to feed him right away when the MRI is done??

I'm not sure yet, am presuming sedation needs to wear off else he will just be sick. Have a feeling it will be a rough few days tbh, he will try to make up for what he's missed. I have my MRI scan on my shoulder tomorrow so am tempted to ask them but Daniel will be admitted to paeds ward 2 hrs before the scan and will go back there afterwards until he's ready to go home. :(


----------



## hopefulmom19

twilliamssbt said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Tina great new Daniel picks!! Sorry he has to go hungry--Do you get to feed him right away when the MRI is done??
> 
> I'm not sure yet, am presuming sedation needs to wear off else he will just be sick. Have a feeling it will be a rough few days tbh, he will try to make up for what he's missed. I have my MRI scan on my shoulder tomorrow so am tempted to ask them but Daniel will be admitted to paeds ward 2 hrs before the scan and will go back there afterwards until he's ready to go home. :(Click to expand...

Take care and get well soon both of you.. btw Daniel's pics are jus adorable.. :)


----------



## Coconuts

I'm still alive. Major BnB shutdown lately. For no other reason than I've taken up knitting to make a patchwork blanket and a cuddle cocoon for my little love. It's taking up A LOT of time so my activity on here has seriously weened!!! I've attached a pic of the first square (of 36) I'm going to make. Some will be stripes / bobbles / solid colour with texture / repeated heart pattern and four squares will spell out her name. Three shades of pink, 2 shades of green and a white. Can't wait to see the final article!!!

Katy, yikes! Scares like that are horrid but thankfully, like you said, all is well with A :cloud9:

Ebelle, welcome to second tri too!!!!! Things are really chuggin'. When do you find out pink or blue, do you have a date yet?

Lolo, Happy 11 weeks, things are flying by for you too! Scan pic of not so blobby baby!!!!!When you get it of course. I'm sorry things have been so stressful for you this first trimester, hopefully things will settle down and you'll be able to enjoy it soon enough. Thinking of you x

Tina, Daniel is such a little darling and some of those expressions are to die for :haha:

So how cute is this????? Is the cuddle cocoon I'm going to knit for G but in *fushia* and lime!
 



Attached Files:







cuddle cocoon with hat.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1









Insartia heart front.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LoloShells

How sweet :) I've tried crocheting on more than one occasion. I have handfuls of unfinished items. One being a very fluffy blankie that I wish I would have had the patience to finish. Would come in handy in about 6 months!


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - Sorry to hear about the scare, but happy everything is good!

Tina - Daniel is adorable, as usual! It breaks my heart to hear he can't eat for 7 hours, poor guy, he's going to be so grumpy. Good luck on your MRI, little man!

Lolo - almost second tri, whoo!

Ebelle - Congrats on second tri!

Coco - That will be so adorable! I knit and crochet and have yet to make baby one thing, not one thing! In my defense, I never touch yarn in the summer.  I do have a blanket I started, but never finished. I should pull it out and work on it.

Oh, happy 3 months, Quinn!
 



Attached Files:







20120928_162813sm.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## B&LsMom

Happy 3 month day Quinn!!


----------



## Coconuts

Awwww happy 3 months Quinn :cake:

Artsie did you crochet the grandma square blanket behind Q in your avatar? I looooooooove that to pieces!!!

So you guys..... totally forgot to say that yesterday a big milestone for me and Gaia!!!!
*20 weeks!!!!! *
Here's my bumpy bump this week.
 



Attached Files:







20 week bump.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Katy78

Happy three months Quinn!!!


----------



## citymouse

Halfway there, Coco! 

Love the sound of that blanket, Artsie! I never thought about doing a sampler quilt for G. I usually enjoy making new, complex squares, but not more than one of them! :rofl:


----------



## LoloShells

Happy 20 weeks, love the bump coco!


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - Actually my mom made that granny square blankie for Quinn. She crochets and knits as well, though she mainly crochets and I mainly knit(when I am working with yarn, that is, overall I sew the most).


----------



## citymouse

Artsie, like you, I haven't made anything for my baby yet! Except a car seat cover, but that doesn't count. I have a quilt half-done for her... I was going to make her curtains but DH didn't like the fabric I ordered. So now I need to make pillowcases out of it for her throw pillows. 

So hard to find the time!


----------



## hopefulmom19

Coconuts said:


> Awwww happy 3 months Quinn :cake:
> 
> Artsie did you crochet the grandma square blanket behind Q in your avatar? I looooooooove that to pieces!!!
> 
> So you guys..... totally forgot to say that yesterday a big milestone for me and Gaia!!!!
> *20 weeks!!!!! *
> Here's my bumpy bump this week.

Congrats Coco.. :) I will be reaching this milestone coming sunday... though my bump looks huge :(


----------



## Coconuts

Isn't it exciting Hopeful! Post a pic!!!! No one believes anyone about being 'huge' after Lolo's 'I'm so fat' then posted of pic of her to which my father would have said, if he'd have seen it that is, 'There's more fat on a butcher's pencil!'

I'm sure your bump is glorious, don't you love it? I'm in love with my bump, I can't stop touching it!


----------



## LoloShells

Lol! I don't think I said I'm so fat.... Just a pudge comment here or there. 

I've officially gone one week without spotting. Pardon the following but, I want sex! I'm too scared though :(


----------



## B&LsMom

Here is a huge bump for you all...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0270.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0272.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LoloShells

So cute :)


----------



## Katy78

Cute indeed :). And not so huge. It has some more time to grow :winkwink:.


----------



## sadie

Great bump, Bmom! 

I knitted a blanket for O, which I finished just before she was born. The entire thing cost more than 120$ (amazing wool, imported from Italy), but after that I'm done.
I bought a groupon for a lesson and it was great, but I prefer to crochet. Although I only know one stitch and with that I only know how to make blankets! I cant seem to follow along with the youtube lessons. I prefer to paint and create things with objects.

We are quite an "artsy" bunch!

I have the worst cold/bronchial infection. Dont know if O gave it to me or not because she was a bit sick last week. Hoping she doesnt catch what I have. We are going for vaccines today (6), so that should be fun. Then to pick up her mattress for her crib.

Congrats on 20weeks, coco!

lolo, you are almost at 2nd tri! Woohoo!

Katy! You are moving right along!!! I just noticed October with a K! Do you have big celebrations by you for oktoberfest?

Ebelle, what are you up to?

TinaW, when is Daniel's mri? 
Oh, Coco. What do they call 'baking powder' and 'baking soda' here? I wanted to bake brownies yesterday, but didnt know where to start. Thanks!

Did I share this? For O's baptism this month! It's so pretty. Unfortunately, no one from my side of the family will be there. :( 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lateran_Baptistery


----------



## Katy78

sadie said:


> Katy! You are moving right along!!! I just noticed October with a K! Do you have big celebrations by you for oktoberfest?

Hehe, thanks for pointing out my mistake. I know how October is written in English of course but I wrote it the way it's written in my language for some reason:blush:.
I don't know of any any celebrations for Oktoberfest in Slovenia. I could be mistaken though. I only know of the big one in Germany. You can see busty women carrying impossible number of beer kegs on the news every year :winkwink:.

I hope you feel better soon.

I'm not very artsy myself. Maybe I have it in me but don't know it yet? :winkwink:
I did some knitting (20-something) years ago but I never got past shawls. I don't feel the urge now, not even after all the related discussions here on BnB (like Coco's journal) :winkwink:
Maybe that will change when I'm in my nesting phase.


----------



## ebelle

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I've been so quiet... I do check the forums on my tablet almost daily, but find it frustrating to post long posts using it as I hate not being to type on a normal keyboard.

First trimester symptoms have almost gone for me. I still get the occasional dry heaving and puked chocolate-cone-popcorn combo last Friday after a movie night out. The good news is, my appetite is back, so slowly putting on some weight after losing about 12 pounds during the first tri.

After being inspired by Coco's knitting spree, I picked up some baby yarn and started knitting a blanket for the baby. it looks like nothing now, so I won't post pics, but hopefully when its done, I'll be brave enough to post a pic of it.

Here's a picture of my 12 week bump. Its humongous and mostly bloat + fats really. My belly hasn't really popped, but more like grew bigger and bigger. I can kind of feel the hard part of the uterus now, and when I use the doppler, baby likes to hang out somewhere to the right, between my pelvic bone and my belly button.

Can't believe that we're almost all into 2nd tri now... maybe we should get moved to the parenting forums soon.

How's everyone else doing this week?
 



Attached Files:







12weeks.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, it's a bump! :)
A cute early second trimester bump.

I think mine will slowly start popping too. Most times I can't see it but I can feel the little hard buldge and my tummy gets rounder than it used to after I eat something. I have kind of a pulling/tight feeling in my lower abdomen and twinges that tell me my uterus is growing so I'm slowly getting there :).


----------



## twilliamssbt

Sadie MRI is today, we are at the hospital now, just waiting for senior registrar for sedation x


----------



## Katy78

Good luck Daniel!

Keep us posted Tina.


----------



## Coconuts

*BMom*, YOU are so cute, stick that bumpage on the front and you couldn't get any cuter, your husband must be in super protective mode. Looking great mamma!

*Ebelle*, you too!!!! That bump is really coming on too. So glad I spread the knitting bug to you. I'm starting to wish I'd decided to just knit one big blanket instead of all the squares but that's me, in at the deep end. Can't wait for a pic.

*Katy*, do you think that's what it is, the nesting instinct making me pick up the knitting? Hmmmm. Could well be.

*
Lolo*, so pleased to hear the spotting has stopped, what a pain. FXD for plain sailing for you from here on in x

*Tina*, thinking of you and Daniel, looking forward to the update.

*Katy*, I liked Oktober with a K!

*Trina*! The attached pic is for you. On the left is the baking POWDER and the right is the baking SODA. Mmmmmmmm baking!!!!!


As for me, just back from the anatomy scan. She's 99.9% a she now :cloud9:
She's totally perfect as are all her belongings (fluid, cord and placenta). 
The doctor said she probably weighs about 375g which in Italian terms is almost 5 portions of pasta :haha:

No decent photo unfortunately, got head circumfirance shots, femur shots, the spine, heart cross section but nothing cute. No feet, face etc! What's wrong with these people!!!!!!!!! I saw him print of 8 pics so assumed ONE would be for us for the photo album, but upon leaving...... disaster. Oh well. Take it from me, she's a sweet pea!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121002_123231.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Katy78

Yay baby G!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LoloShells

Glad baby is perfecto coco :)


----------



## sadie

Thanks, Coco! Turns out the wedding in alghero was postponed to early december. Unfortunately it wont be summertime, but i am sure it will be a nice time all the same.

Katy, I liked it with a K and thought you were being funny.

Tina, keep us updated on the scan pls.

Hi viv! :) your bump looks great!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy--I liked it with a K too!! This coming from the American woman wanting to spell Lucas as Lukas LOL

Coco--so glad she is still a she still!! Did they say you were done with scans now if everything keeps going great??

ebelle--love the tiny bump--glad you have an appetite again!!

So the knitting bug hasn't bitten me, but DH and I did make a new room for Blake this past weekend as we will be making his room the "baby's room" so we wanted him to have a special "Big Kid" room to be excited about. Here are a few pics!! Don't mind the mis-matched curtains--Red ones are going back. I have another green but it's longer and DH liked the "shorter" curtains better...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0273.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0277.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0278.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LoloShells

Good job, love it!


----------



## Katy78

Awesome room, I'm sure he loves it.
He sure has a huge bed. It looks about the size my OH and I sleep on...


----------



## Coconuts

The last pic is so lovely! He looks so small in the corner of his new big kids room, did he love it? Did you do it in secret and do a big reveal or did he help you choose the theme and colours and even 'help'? Good job in there though. Who did the clouds??? They're fantastic!!!

I don't know about any more scans. I asked the scan doctor and he said I'd have to ask my OB. He did say it would have been better if she's given me a list of things I needed to book for the whole pregnancy so I could have gone ahead and booked it all up in advance. He's right of course and another nail in the coffin for the first hospital. I've pretty much changed my mind about where I want the big day to happen.
He said I should have at least one more. Here I think they go scan mad right at the end, every two weeks or something. Unless they flag up something I might decline a couple. 2 more would be nice, maybe even three. One every 6 weeks but I just don't know. I do know they do more than in the UK though.
I have my next OB apt on the 12th so I'll see if she can give me a standard schedule to book up.
I'm really relaxing into this whole pregnancy thing now. I had a great vibe about G from the beginning after the Feb loss, just before the NT and the anatomy scan I got the collywobbles but just because I was at the hospital I think, I didn't seriously believe they were going to give me bad news. I have no reason to think anything should go wrong over these last 4 months and yesterday only served to really put my mind at ease that G is healthy and strong and I need to send even more love and positivity to her and keep the worry away. :cloud9:


----------



## LoloShells

Woohoo, under 200 days :)


----------



## ebelle

Love the new room bmom, so awesome!

Almost into second trimester lolo :)

Can't believe its 14 weeks for me now. Where has the time gone?


----------



## LoloShells

Time seems to be moving slowly for me! I also feel like my nausea is getting worse instead of better, Yuck. :( Lots of fun stuff in the coming weeks though. 12 week baby shape scan on Friday, private gender scan around Nov 1st, reveal party on the 3rd. Hope this helps time fly, rather than crawl. We'll see!


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy do you have the same bed sizes we do?? Twin, Full, Queen, King, California King, etc?? His bed is a Full size--I didn't have a bed that big until I was in High School I'm pretty sure LOL

Coco--he knew about the theme--DH and his Dad used to race cars so Blake is very much surrounded by car fans--He knew we were going to do his "big boy" room and did get to help with the green---here is a pic. For the most part we did the Blue on a morning before he woke up , and then he was in and out trying to help with it--DH got a bit frustrated a few times with Blake bumping into him, but its his rooms so I wanted him to be involved and excited about it!! DH did the clouds!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0253.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sadie

The room looks great!

O's room is almostfinished. Picture to follow shortly.


----------



## Coconuts

Aw look at him! Blakester is such a sweetie pie!


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, no, we don't have the same sizes. There are some expressions like French bed, etc., but I don't really know them. Ours has 2 meters in length and 1.4 meters in width. Enough for us. Great for cuddling but still enough room if one of us can't sleep and doesn't want to disturb the other.

Girls, I need an advice. Our car broke down yesterday and we're most likely not going to have it fixed as we're buying a new one anyway.
But our problem concerns the choice of a new car. We are leaning towards a smaller car (cheaper, less gas consumption) but is there enough room? We're looking at Kia Rio for example. We know that you need a bigger car when you have a baby but could a small car be enough? The only bigger car we're currently interested in is Hyundai ix20 which costs 3k EUR more than Rio. But its trunk is considerably larger (440 l vs. 288 l).
What do you think?


----------



## citymouse

I'm not sure, Katy... this being the US, and living in LA specifically, I drive a car you could park the Hyundai inside of, practically. :rofl: 

The most important thing is that there's sufficient room in the backseat for the carseat to be in there and the people in the front seat not to have to push their seats all the way forward to allow for it. It could come down strictly to the math... that's where I'd start, anyway. 

I know carseats with bases take up more room than just using the seatbelt to strap them in. Even in my big car (Volvo XC60) I can't push my seat back when the baby's carseat is in.


----------



## sadie

Katy, trunk size is important! Which one is safer?


----------



## sadie

Happy 6 months to baby G! Did you celebrate?


----------



## twilliamssbt

Daniel had to have 2 lots of sedative and we were warned if that did not work we would have to go another day for general anaesthetic at Birmingham children's hospital. Luckily 2 lots worked. He was very sleepy on the day and a bit more sleepy yesterday but is fine now. We have to wait till clinic to find out results. 

Katy, my sister in law has the Kia rio, our pushchair won't fit in her boot. Our maxi cosi with base would be difficult in the back too. If you plan to drive for holidays or weekends away, that boot is going to be no use to you whatsoever. I would honestly have another look at cars with larger boots and see if you can get something cheaper than the Hyundai xx


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies. I've been somewhat MIA. I'm on bedrest...hoping he lifts that at my appt tomorrow since I'll be 36 weeks. I love all your bump pics and I love your sons room blakesmom :) So bright! My husband has been able to get everything in our house ready and I was worried about the car we have to fit 3 carseats in the back and they FIT! I was so excited about that!
Hope you are all doing well...


----------



## B&LsMom

Ashley if your Drs. are like my midwives--once I was on bedrest it wasn't lifted--fun for the first 3 days or so but it gets old quick huh. That is so great that DH was helpful around the house--mine wouldn't let me do anything, but didn't do much either that I can remember--he kept up with the everyday stuff--making the bed, cooking, dishes--but once I had Blake I had some major dusting, vacuuming, etc to catch up on : (


----------



## ebelle

Just wanted to share that we were finally able to get a heart rate reading on the doppler at 14 Weeks.

Here's the link: https://youtu.be/j11AGE4qsyI


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy--I had a small car when I was pregnant with Blake (Chevy Cavalier) but it was a sedan and pretty roomy--but I was re-ended and insurance totalled it out 3 month before my due date-Since it was still drivable we made do with it until Blake was about 5 months and I was concerned about the safety, so we upgraded to a crossover SUV--which I LOVE LOVE LOVE--but I miss the gas mileage of my little car often! I would say if your are getting something to "just get by" then go with the Rio, but if this car is going to last for years and years then go with the larger one if you can!!


----------



## LoloShells

Katy, we recently experienced the same thing. Just a week ago actually. I refused to put another dime into dh's car, so we went out and leased a new 4 door Honda Civic LX. We have a low monthly payment, and the Honda civic has the highest residual value on the market. Can't go wrong with a Honda. It's nice to see him in a grown up family man car :) his other was a lowered coupe that just needed to go. 
I personally drive a 2011 KIA Sportage, and I really like it. Plenty of room in the hatchback trunk, and at the time it had the highest safety rating on the market. Not sure where they stand on that one this year.


----------



## ebelle

Katy: sorry we don't drive in our tiny nation so I can't help you with that.

Ashley: sorry to hear about the bed rest. Hope you feel better soon and have an easy delivery.


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. And yes, bed rest is not fun but I know its best. And blakesmom-I am lucky that he has been doing stuff but, yes, they do not clean like we do ;)


----------



## Katy78

*Tina*, I'm glad the whole MRI experience is behind you guys. Now I'm crossing my fingers for good results. Please let us know.

*Ashley*, just take care. Everything will be forgotten once the baby is here.

*ebelle*, congrats on hearing the HB! :happydance:

Girls, thank you for all the comments about our car choice. We will think further on this matter and decide. I'll let you know when we do (might take some time).
*Tina*, I never heard about the car seat presenting a problem. I was just thinking about the trunk size. I will look into it of course, thanks for the info.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Katy78 said:


> *Tina*, I'm glad the whole MRI experience is behind you guys. Now I'm crossing my fingers for good results. Please let us know.
> 
> *Ashley*, just take care. Everything will be forgotten once the baby is here.
> 
> *ebelle*, congrats on hearing the HB! :happydance:
> 
> Girls, thank you for all the comments about our car choice. We will think further on this matter and decide. I'll let you know when we do (might take some time).
> *Tina*, I never heard about the car seat presenting a problem. I was just thinking about the trunk size. I will look into it of course, thanks for the info.

If you have a travel system pushchair as we do, you are moving the car seat in and out of the car regularly, helpful when baby is sleeping so your not disturbing them. If you used the seatbelt all the time, you would get annoyed with it hence we use the maxi cosi with its base. The base sticks out a considerable amount towards the front seats. If you are buying a car, decide on your pushchair travel system car seat first, then take them with you to look at cars if possible. That will give you a better idea of the space you have x


----------



## Katy78

OK, thanks a lot :).

I forgot to mention one more thing.
It's time for us to move out of the TTC section. I was warned on my TTC journal to close it or the thread would be locked. I suppose the same applies here as we're all either mommies or pregnant now. And us preggos are all out of the first trimester (congrats on 12 weeks Lolo!).
So we should move somewhere else. Maybe to the Lounge section? Also, we need a name. Any suggestions? Who starts the thread? I started this one but anyone can open our next hanging out place.
Any thoughts?

PS.
I will miss the Buns though :(.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Buns to babas is nice or something similar x


----------



## Katy78

Yes, I was thinking something like that.
But not babas please. Baba means a hag in my language. And we're far from that, aren't we? :winkwink:


----------



## twilliamssbt

That's quite funny, in England it's like mama dada baba, the first words we hear babies say. 
Babies does not sound right, I thought mamas too but thought a word starting with b sounded better hmmmm


----------



## ebelle

Maybe we can just ask them to move this thread to parenting groups? Call it something like buns to babies as Tina suggested


----------



## LoloShells

We would have to start over with a new thread? :(


----------



## ebelle

Let's ask to be moved instead of starting a new one. So much history here.


----------



## B&LsMom

I know we haven't heard from HOPEFULBABY or Jensengirl in a while--don't know if they are silently stalking or not---But I know Hopeful is still TTC---I want her to be able to find us if we move...


----------



## Katy78

I'm all for that. But whom to ask? How?


----------



## twilliamssbt

Pm a mod or admin Katy, they will be able to tell you if we can just move and rename thread. That would mean they would be able to find thread via user control panel and thread subscriptions x


----------



## sadie

I would like to keep the monthly names... Like "October Mommas and Mommas to be"

Someone can send a pm to jensen and hopeful, to let them know where we are if we cant just move the group.... Send a link to the new group. Just ideas....


----------



## Katy78

OK, I'll do that on Monday. I'll PM the mod who posted in my journal.


----------



## twilliamssbt

He had not noticed mummy took her hands away x

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/8E60950E-8560-4526-9787-50039D96786E-11546-00000DCE58AA25CB.jpg


----------



## sadie

Love it!

Is it true they crawl at about 8 months? I think Olivia will be crawling by 6 and walking by 10.5. Hd Daniel started yet? Olivia is able to pull herself towards things and actually moves her legs in the crawling motion.

Manwhile, so much for Italian mail service. Today is O's baptism and my sister mailed me the baptism dress that my uncle, mom, her other 3 siblings, all of their children (my sisters and myself included) and my nieces/nephew wore.... It still has not arrived. Yesterday I had to go out and buy her a new one. It is gorgeous, but I was really looking forward to keeping up the tradition. Now lets just hope that the dress has not 'disappeared'. That would be very disappointing.


----------



## twilliamssbt

I think each child is different Sadie, I think there is just a time they are expected to be walking by. Daniel moves across the floor on his back, when he rolls onto his front, he rocks and his legs move but he doesn't, I don't think I crawled though, my cousins didn't either. We went from bum shuffling to furniture surfing and the walked. He has been standing with support from us for a while, but while at my aunties yesterday with visiting cousins from Wales, I just let go. He stood there for about 3 minutes before falling on his bum, he needs practise with his landings though. 

Really hope the christening gown turns up, such a shame it is not going to be there for you to use. Hope today goes well x


----------



## B&LsMom

Sadie I think 8 months sounds about right for crawling. Blake didn't start taking his first steps until 15 months but I wasn't really encouraging him to walk--then they just get into EVERYTHING and he knew he could crawl somewhere faster. He was cruzing around with support from about 10 months if I remember right.


----------



## citymouse

I'm really hoping G holds off on the crawling until 7 months at least--we're moving this month and it would be a nightmare to have a mobile baby now!

She can almost get up on all fours and lunge forward (face plant). But she's getting so good at rolling to get where she wants to go. Somehow yesterday she ended up under the coffee table, whoops!

Hope the gown's not lost, Sadie!


----------



## Coconuts

sadie said:


> Love it!
> 
> Is it true they crawl at about 8 months? I think Olivia will be crawling by 6 and walking by 10.5. Hd Daniel started yet? Olivia is able to pull herself towards things and actually moves her legs in the crawling motion.
> 
> Manwhile, so much for Italian mail service. Today is O's baptism and my sister mailed me the baptism dress that my uncle, mom, her other 3 siblings, all of their children (my sisters and myself included) and my nieces/nephew wore.... It still has not arrived. Yesterday I had to go out and buy her a new one. It is gorgeous, but I was really looking forward to keeping up the tradition. Now lets just hope that the dress has not 'disappeared'. That would be very disappointing.

Yep! It's the border control. I had a friend who lived in the US and most things she sent me from the US to Italy stayed in the dogana for MONTHS and finally arrived in a real sorry state. Some things my mum has ordered from the states for me as a present and they never arrived at all. UK to Italy seems to be less traumatic but US to Italy is a real ball ache.


Katy, I like Tina suggestion of buying your pushchair and car seat first then taking them with you. I know here everyone has an old beat up car mostly and families just make do with what they have. If the pushchair doesn't fit in the boot put it behind the front seats. If you want to sit in the back with baby while DH drives, put it in the front seat. Other people can take their own bloomin' car. If you're in a tight spot you can usually make it work. If you've got the cash to make your tight spot a bit roomier, do it. The easier you can make like with a new baby the better. As nice as a giant SUV would be for all new mamma's they're not essential. Nice, but no essential.

For our next car we're thinking about a multipla. I know, they're dog ugly but our friends have one. Space for 6 people, their car seat fits great and they haven't moaned about space. It's like a tardis, small car with loads of room inside! We like VW Golf for safety though. We're still a few years from a new car yet though.

New thread? I don't mind moving lock stock or just linking to the new thread like TTC to pregnancy journal moves.
How about Buns to Babes
or Buns to Mums (doesn't have the same ring with Mom though)
I also like the monthly name change x
Happy whatever though.


----------



## hopefulmom19

Sadie.. my niece is 8 months now and yes she has started crawling abt a week back..and the same thing happened with my friend's son too.. so i guess 8 months is around the time when they do start it. But every child is different and have their own time frame for different things :)

Coco.. Just wanted to check with you, did you try the baking soda test after knowing abt your baby girl..? I am just so curious to know the sex of my baby and they wudn't tell here :(


----------



## hopefulmom19

ALso wanted to check out.. I have been getting slight swelling in my feet and fingers and I am just past my 20 weeks. is it normal..? though my BP and other tests are normal, I am putting on weight too fast says my gynaec :( 

New thread ? I really liked the month in the thread name. But whtever the name, I am just happy to be a part of it :)


----------



## LoloShells

I can't remember when ky started crawling, but I think it was around 5 months. She was walking by 9 months... That was horrible, lol.


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies! I've been reading the thread, but just on my phone and it's hard to respond with that! We've been rearranging our small apartment to make a nursery in the dining room area(we have two dining rooms, it's odd) so everythings just been everywhere!

Looks like everyone is out of the first tri, yay!

Tina - Look at him standing all on his own! He's not going to walk, he's going to run!

Ebelle - Congrats on finding the heartbeat! That is awesome, so happy for you!

Bmom - The room looks great. Lucky boy with that huge bed!

Katy - I just bought a new car, our second actually now that hubby is having to commute to work and the bus wasn't working for him.

We actually bought a Mazda 5, it's a compact minivan. I love it, especially because it has sliding doors on both sides. Our other car is a hyundai accent, which is an economy car and we have a huge carseat(infant up to 35lbs) and it fit in the accent(in the middle row) fine. It would have been a bit tight behind one of the seats, but doable.

We also test drove a Honda Fit, which is a pretty small car, and the carseat fit fine without the base, but we really wanted a nice family car in the end. Also, we have just a stroller base for our carseat then a largish reclining umbrella stroller. Both of them fit in our Hyundai's truck no problem. We can fit the strollers stacked behind the 3rd row of the Mazda 5(the third row folds down into a traditional looking SUV cargo bed which is how we usually keep it anyway) and we also stuffed the stroller base into the cargo space of the honda fit, but there wasn't much room left with it in there. Good luck!

If we do make a new thread, I'm assuming we'll put a link in this thread to it, so any girls that check back on us here will find the link to the new thread.


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - Hope the baptism went beautifully and I hope the mail doesn't lose the dress.


----------



## artsiekat

hopefulmom - Swelling is normal as long as everything else is normal as well. Especially your BP. Could also be extra water retention at times, so watch to see if it's everyday swelling or just some days depending on what you eat.

My Dr. told me I was gaining too much, but I passed all diabetes tests, never had BP problems or anything. Baby came out perfect and has never been sick, don't stress yourself over the Dr's complaining about your weight. You know your body best, if you feel right and healthy then that's that! I wish I didn't have anyone breathing down my neck about weight gain my whole pregnancy because in the end that weight gain produced a beautiful, healthy boy(despite the Dr's trying to convince me otherwise my entire 3rd tri)!


----------



## citymouse

I think they need to relax about weight gain. Mine was average/below average, and I failed my one-hour glucose test AND had to be monitored for my blood pressure just bout every week at the end.

I think the most important thing with weight gain is to try to eat healthily after the baby comes. For the first few weeks, all you want is comfort food, but when the bby's a little older, starting back to a more balanced diet will take the weight off.


----------



## twilliamssbt

I put 4 stone on, 25kg, 56lb. I have now lost most of that and am back in a uk 8. My hips have taken the longest and that's just been from the pelvis changing in pregnancy. I never got told off but that was extreme weight gain for my size. Honestly, everyone is different, but I had to wear maternity clothes at 5 weeks, I already put too much on by that point for my normal clothes x


----------



## sadie

Hi all! The ceremony was very nice, even tho I didnt understànd every word said by the priest! I am still hoping the dress shows up. My mom also sent me my favorite lollipops that only come out this time of year and they havent arrived yet either! They are made by Charms and are green apple/caramel. Yummy. It seems that the packages that do not fit in the mailbox take forever to arrive. Everything else that can fit in the slot has arrived, even if it has to hang out a little bit (from the mail slot).

We have a Mini Countryman. Much bigger than the mini, but the trunk barely holds our stroller, which is pretty bulky. We started to look for a new càr as this one has a powerful engine and it gobbles gas. We might go for the Fiat 500L, which just came out but we want it in automatic and they dont know when that will be released. Our car seat is in the back seat, behind the passenger seat and it is so uncomfortable for when I am in the front as I can't move the seat back enòugh to sit in a normal position. Definitely bring the seat*Katy*, if possible! That is excellent advice!

I just realized that my husband provides free white noise for when O goes to sleep. His snoring is just ridiculous.

Anyone like Steven King? I am more than halfway thru 11/22/63 and it is pretty good. Long, tho.


----------



## LoloShells

Sadie I read Full Dark No Stars last year and really liked it.


----------



## citymouse

I'm a big fan of Stephen King... I've been trying to work my way through "Under the Dome" for like three years, lol.


----------



## hopefulmom19

thankyou Citymouse, Artsiekat & Twilliamsabt. That really helped :). I have my diabetes tests lined up now on 23rd week. Hopefully all will be ok there. 

Sadie - Can we have few pics of the ceremony ? :)


----------



## B&LsMom

hopefulmom19 said:


> ALso wanted to check out.. I have been getting slight swelling in my feet and fingers and I am just past my 20 weeks. is it normal..? though my BP and other tests are normal, I am putting on weight too fast says my gynaec :(
> 
> New thread ? I really liked the month in the thread name. But whtever the name, I am just happy to be a part of it :)

Do you have a lot of Sodium in your diet?? I know that can make you retain more water. I couldn't wear my wedding ring when I was pregnant with Blake much past the 22 week mark if I remember right, Made it to 30 weeks this time and just can't squeeze out of it easily and would hate to have to have it cut off or something like that. Good luck with the glucose test--load up on the proteins for a few days before--I indulged in a cheesecake the week before mine and that was a BAD choice LOL


----------



## Coconuts

Raises hand. Big King fan here. I'm still wading through al the older titles, I say fan but haven't heard about any of those newer titles :dohh: Except the dome. Love love love him. Fantastic writer, wonderful characters and gripping stories. I love that they're so long. Value for money too!!!!!!!!! My fave film ever was based on a novella by King. 'The Shawshank Redemption'. What better theme for a book or movie than hope.....



hopefulmom19 said:


> Coco.. Just wanted to check with you, did you try the baking soda test after knowing abt your baby girl..? I am just so curious to know the sex of my baby and they wudn't tell here :(

I didn't do any tests after but the baking soda, ring test and mother's intuition were all wrong. Personally I don't think there's much truth in the bump shape and place theories, maybe for the heart rate, I think you might just have to wait the wait and see who pops out in another 17 weeks or so. Frustratingly exciting!



hopefulmom19 said:


> ALso wanted to check out.. I have been getting slight swelling in my feet and fingers and I am just past my 20 weeks. is it normal..? though my BP and other tests are normal, I am putting on weight too fast says my gynaec :(
> 
> New thread ? I really liked the month in the thread name. But whatever the name, I am just happy to be a part of it :)

My weight gain seems to be about right. I'm hovering around having put on 5kg and they say between 9-12kg total or on average around 1kg for each month. But after I spent a day at a wedding with some small heels, lots of standing and even worse, lots of sitting. Three hours sitting down to eat my hands and ankles swelled up for the first time and it was alarming. The next few days I made sure to walk a lot and when I sat on the sofa I put my feet up too. It hasn't come back. I know it can well be totally normal so don't worry too much but keep active, don't stand or sit for long periods and try to get your feet up and off the ground as much as you can. I also read that when you sit on a chair, putting your feet on a box or a few books to raise the angle of your thighs can help to. (Knees above hips).



blakesmom said:


> Do you have a lot of Sodium in your diet?? I know that can make you retain more water. I couldn't wear my wedding ring when I was pregnant with Blake much past the 22 week mark if I remember right, Made it to 30 weeks this time and just can't squeeze out of it easily and would hate to have to have it cut off or something like that. Good luck with the glucose test--load up on the proteins for a few days before--I indulged in a cheesecake the week before mine and that was a BAD choice LOL

I'm using my wedding ring as a swelling marker! :haha: so far so good.
Tell me about this glucose test.... why load up on protein. My doc hasn't mentioned it yet but I have an apt on Friday so that could be the next thing. I really don't want any issues. Do proteins help your body do the glucose actrobatics better. Stupid test.


----------



## Katy78

Just to let you know, I requested for this thread to be moved to the Lounge area. We don't have to lose it! But I'm still waiting for a response.
Do we keep the name as it is or maybe like Coco suggested - Buns to babes? We could even keep the month part. So October buns to babes for now. After the thread is moved of course.

I've been so busy at work and away from the computer at home so I was only able to read your posts, not write anything. So I apologise if I forget to comment on something now.

Tina, Daniel is such a strong little man. You are so lucky. As is everybody here, no matter when they start(ed) crawling or walking.

sadie, I'm glad the baptism went well. I just hope you get the package eventually...

hopefulmom, swelling is quite normal in pregnancy. I'm expecting to swell up too. My legs swelled up twice already and I'm not that far along yet. It was because of too much walking. I try to add less salt into my food but we'll see.

I haven't gained any weight since getting pregnant up untill my 13w check-up. I even lost a bit. But that was due to my m/s. I don't weigh myself at home so I guess I'll see if I've gained anything from then at my next dr's appointment at 18 weeks. For now everything still fits. But my m/s is slowly getting better so maybe that will change soon.

I love Stephen King too. I've read most of his older stuff but I'm sure there are some newer books I have yet to read.

I might have felt my baby move for the first time, but I'm really not sure that's even possible. It was twodays ago, I was 15w 3d, my 16th week. That's way too early, really. It wasn't anything coming from my digestive system, nothing like butterflies or bubbles. It was as if somebody was pushing a finger gently at my hand from inside my skin, I could only feel it with my hand. It repeated a few times at the same spot and then it stopped. I just don't know...


----------



## hopefulmom19

Blakesmom - Thanks ! I will keep the protein thing in mind. I don't think my sodium intake is very high not sure though. However, I had switched to low sodium salt in my food and have reduced salt intake as well immediately after conceiving. However, my BP was normal so the doc said not to worry much.

Coco- I am trying to keep my feet up as much as possible and have started with routine walks after meal and in the evening as well for 30 min. Hoping that will help with weight gain too. Sugar test is done between 22 - 26 weeks here in India. They will measure your fasting sugar and than 100gm glucose test is there to determine how well your body responds to it. So your gynaec could be suggesting you now when you visit. I guess in my guess, doc suggested earlier due to weigh gain. ( I have put on 10kgs in about 5 months :O)

Katy - I have started feeling the movement around 18 weeks and have read that normally you can feel the baby movements (fluttering mostly) from around 16 weeks, if you are in tune with your body and baby :). My gynae confirmed this too. 
Swelling in my case seems to be due to less activity as since I was spotting in my first trimester, I was told to take things easy and rest as much as possible. Guess thats why such a rapid weight gain. But I have started walks again and also will try out some prenantal yoga classes over the weekend so that should help. 
Btw you can check with your doc about prenatal yoga classes. Apparently they are much better than walking especially in case of so much swelling in your legs. :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> Raises hand. Big King fan here. I'm still wading through al the older titles, I say fan but haven't heard about any of those newer titles :dohh: Except the dome. Love love love him. Fantastic writer, wonderful characters and gripping stories. I love that they're so long. Value for money too!!!!!!!!! My fave film ever was based on a novella by King. 'The Shawshank Redemption'. What better theme for a book or movie than hope.....
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmom19 said:
> 
> 
> Coco.. Just wanted to check with you, did you try the baking soda test after knowing abt your baby girl..? I am just so curious to know the sex of my baby and they wudn't tell here :(
> 
> I didn't do any tests after but the baking soda, ring test and mother's intuition were all wrong. Personally I don't think there's much truth in the bump shape and place theories, maybe for the heart rate, I think you might just have to wait the wait and see who pops out in another 17 weeks or so. Frustratingly exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmom19 said:
> 
> 
> ALso wanted to check out.. I have been getting slight swelling in my feet and fingers and I am just past my 20 weeks. is it normal..? though my BP and other tests are normal, I am putting on weight too fast says my gynaec :(
> 
> New thread ? I really liked the month in the thread name. But whatever the name, I am just happy to be a part of it :)Click to expand...
> 
> My weight gain seems to be about right. I'm hovering around having put on 5kg and they say between 9-12kg total or on average around 1kg for each month. But after I spent a day at a wedding with some small heels, lots of standing and even worse, lots of sitting. Three hours sitting down to eat my hands and ankles swelled up for the first time and it was alarming. The next few days I made sure to walk a lot and when I sat on the sofa I put my feet up too. It hasn't come back. I know it can well be totally normal so don't worry too much but keep active, don't stand or sit for long periods and try to get your feet up and off the ground as much as you can. I also read that when you sit on a chair, putting your feet on a box or a few books to raise the angle of your thighs can help to. (Knees above hips).
> 
> 
> 
> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Do you have a lot of Sodium in your diet?? I know that can make you retain more water. I couldn't wear my wedding ring when I was pregnant with Blake much past the 22 week mark if I remember right, Made it to 30 weeks this time and just can't squeeze out of it easily and would hate to have to have it cut off or something like that. Good luck with the glucose test--load up on the proteins for a few days before--I indulged in a cheesecake the week before mine and that was a BAD choice LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I'm using my wedding ring as a swelling marker! :haha: so far so good.
> Tell me about this glucose test.... why load up on protein. My doc hasn't mentioned it yet but I have an apt on Friday so that could be the next thing. I really don't want any issues. Do proteins help your body do the glucose actrobatics better. Stupid test.Click to expand...

I don't know if protein loading would have helped me--but I really wish I wasn't dealing with gestational diabetes right now, but I know if I do get pregnant again I'm going to try protein loading before the test LOL. Don't think I had anything particularly "sweet" before my first test. I think I remember having a sandwich and some chips, and went in just under 3 hours from having my lunch--Not sure if I was suppose to have "fasted"??--they tested differently this time from when I had Blake and my instructions were less clear : / Then when I failed and did the 3 hour I had to do that in the early morning so they could take a "fasting" reading and then a 1-2-and 3 hour reading also--that was a fun morning---not!


----------



## ebelle

I havent been told when the glucose test is going to be, but I'm definitely not looking forward to it! Ekks!

15 weeks today... time is marching on! LOL. I'm hoping to start feeling kicks and nudges more prominently in the coming weeks, esp after hearing how most of you felt the kicks around this time.

Glad we are going to be graduating to a new place on the forums and I truly appreciate the friendship and support everyone has given. Our children will get to grow up together virtually! :)


----------



## Coconuts

Bah to the glucose test. I'll look into the protein thing. 

Katy that could well be her!!!!!! I was 16+ when I started feeling little pops on the inside. Just one at a time, randomly and so so gentle. I would never have felt them with my hand though, they were all very much inside, low down and at the front. every mother baby and bump is different so I think that could well be her!!! When I was waiting to feel quickening I'd read that 18-20 is the usual first kick time frame but many women feel things either earlier or later, so more like 16-22 weeks. Either end of that time frame is normal.
I think we got lucky and felt our little loves early.

G's getting into her crotch kicking today. Not my favourite place of hers but nice to still feel her none the less and it makes me think she's sitting up looking forward just like her mamma, which of course I think is really cute, like she's driving her spaceship or something and each crotch kick is her changing gear or something.

This pregnancy has turned me bonkers.

I'm still knitting and about to start in on square 10 of 36. Still a way to go but there plenty of time.


----------



## sadie

The kindle is great for book reading, especially during the night feeds when the lights are off! 
Shawshank is one of my favorite films!


----------



## LoloShells

I love my Nook. Best invention ever! However I find it far too easy to go book shopping now.


----------



## twilliamssbt

I'm not into Steven king anymore. I did like the early ones though. These fays it's more like kathy reichs, Patricia cornwell, Phillipa Gregory, Sophie kinsella. I do however agree with Sadie, I have kindle on my iPhone, and have used it more since Daniel was born, it's great for light for those middle of the night moments, even after night feeds have stopped, they can still wake you up in the night, kindle is great for getting yourself back to sleep. I just need to remember not to strangle myself with the charger lead, I have woke up with it round my neck. Oooppps


----------



## sadie

Some recent reads: (just passing on some enjoyable books!)

Let the great world spin
The paris wife
Gone girl
Hotel on the corner of bitter and sweet
On the island

I read and play on my ipad even during the day when O is quietly feeding. When she likes to be interactive, I speak to her tho she often prefers to be in quiet eating mode. It helps me to relax, as well!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Sadie, I also have story book apps and interactive apps for Daniel on my iPhone. Daniel loves it. He tries to work the screen like mummy does too but he keeps pressing and getting the apps shaking so they can be moved or deleted and likes the phone app where you dial so I have to be careful. I have a feeling I will need to set parental controls soon and put a PIN number on it incase he gets hold of it x


----------



## LoloShells

Awfully quiet in here!


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo! Welcome to second trimester!!!!!!

Thought I'd post my 22 week bump pic from last night.
It's not got much bigger but it's changed shape. G's lying sideways now. Kicks have changed place and her little body is pushing on things that don't like being pushed on. These last three days have been rather painful. My kidneys are hurting this morning which is why I'm up and about at 5am rather than sleeping soundly. Ugh.
 



Attached Files:







22 week bump.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## B&LsMom

Here is the "preview" we got of little man this afternoon--so great to see him again!!
 



Attached Files:







CSC_0296.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









CSC_0297.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Coconuts

Oh my gosh BMom, he's so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What amazing pictures!!!!
:cloud9: What does Blake think of it all?


----------



## Katy78

Cute bump Coco.
bmom, baby L looks perfect.


----------



## Coconuts

Any of you mammas got anything to say about Alvababy diapers? Finding some pretty good reviews on youtube. Leak wise.


----------



## B&LsMom

Blake is excited. He likes going to my midwife appointments and hearing the heartbeat most. He wasn't too interested in the ultrasound pics (he went to the 20 week scan but we left him with Auntie yesterday as it was a different office we were going to than before). He also has been showing off his room and then asks "visitors" if they want to see baby's room--which is a total mess right now bahaha. I have my baby shower tomorrow, so hoping next weekend we can get the nursery all together and then he will be welcome any time!!


----------



## AZBabyDust

I'm on CD 4 and this is the first month that I started charting!! Before Hubby and I tried for 5 months leaving it to chance and no such luck :nope: 

Also the first time I've joined a forum in hopes of support from other fabulous ladies TTC! Share your tips for watching for signs of fertility, BABY DUST to all us girls!! :cloud9:


----------



## B&LsMom

AZ--My hubby and I took a similar approach when we started trying for our first (went off the pill end of August 2007, and didn't get a BFP until end of May 2008), There is always so much hype about protected intercourse in school and always taking birthcontrol as directed so you don't have an "oopps" baby, so you just figure it will happen right away when you are "finally" ready. I didn't want to be a crazy temping, charting, TTC Nazi but had I been we would have fallen pregnant a lot sooner!! Now that we're on our 2nd baby I have learned so much more about TTC and the slim chance you actually have to conceive each month---I swear I don't know how people have "oopps" babies!! Fertility friend has a free online account that is helpful in tracking your cycle and predicting fertile days, I LOVE LOVE LOVE OPK's also, and this time I had a wait before trying so mastered tempting while we were wait for the OK after a partial molar pregnancy--I had to do something to kill the time!! I also think the SMEP plan is a great "intercourse timing" plan...hopefully that helps a little!!


----------



## Coconuts

Hi AZ, welcome along. You might find it a bit bump tastic in here so hope you find that more inspiring than frustrating!
BMom said a lot. I was a temper and OPKer. Internet cheapie dip strips saved my wallet for that addiction.
I started temping before trying since we started soon after we got married. It really helps if your cycles are a little awol. EWCM is a great sign to get the OPKs out and two lines is your green light to get bonkfest going.
I tried the salivascope with not much luck. Preseed had a whirl too but the magic cycle was a mess. I thought it was going to be annov then on CD40 magic EWCM showed up along with a +OPK. 
That cycle I'd upped my intake of water quite dramatically. I think it helped get my hormones moving and jiving to the right tune.
I hope your temping gets you some quick results. Managing the stress of it, is my temp up, did I O, should we keep going, ambiguous charts, temp peaks and troughs. It was a nightmare for me but so addictive to know what was going on in my cycle.

Oooooh and I did hoohaa temping. Made it easier to read since I'm a bit of a mouth breather and my charts were horribly rocky on the outset and so hard to interpret.

:dust:


----------



## sadie

Great pics, Bmom!

Coco, love your bump!! 

Anyone have any great books to recommend?

Tina W. Olivia actually tries to turn the photos by swiping her finger. Its crazy! She loves the baby rattler app where there are fish and she touches the blue one and it says blue, etc.... Any you can recommend? This girl needs a lot of stimulation otherwise she gets bored.


----------



## Coconuts

Clever little O. Literally born with an iPhone in her hand this one. 
This next generation are going to be technological geniuses! :winkwink:


----------



## sadie

Coco, in america I was using pampers brand and was very satisfied. I tried one pack of huggies and hated them. When i arrived in italy, i continued to buy pampers, but decided to try the chicco bramd and love them. High absorbamcy and they are not bulky like pampers. As for the brand you mentioned, I havent seen them here.
I was tempted to go the washable, ecological route, but dont think i cant deal with washing dirty diapers. We dont have a dryer so that would also be annoying... The waiting for them to dry, etc.


----------



## B&LsMom

Sadie--she is going cloth--brave woman she is :winkwink:


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - I haven't used Alva's myself, but I've heard good things about them. I also don't use pocket diapers either. I use prefolds/flats and covers. My mom bought me a dozen fuzzibunz one size elites(they are pockets) and I found he does leak out of those. 

I do think my little guy is quite the wetter, though. I think girls tend to be much lighter. I also don't really care for sticking the inserts in the pockets, seems like a silly step so I usually ended up just laying them on top. I also have bumgenius inserts and I use those and the fuzzibunz inserts with my swaddlebee capri covers and flip covers. Just lay them in the cover and put on baby!

Also, I love cloth diapering and don't find it even the slightest bit difficult and it's so much fun to pick out all the cute diapers to put on his bum!

I love Stephen King too, ladies, but I haven't read any of his new stuff(since Lisey's story, really). I just got a bunch of samples of his new stuff so I can pick one I want ton read! Right now I am reading Xenocide by Orson Scott Card(third book in the Ender's Game books) and I'm enjoying it!


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - I actually don't have a dryer, either. Prefolds and flats dry in one day for me, faster if I put on them! I've never tried all in ones because of not having a dryer, though.


----------



## artsiekat

Oh and I really should read back before posting!

Bmom - great scans you have there, they look so good and little bubs looks perfect! Congratulations!

Coco - Your bump is to cute, you look amazing!

Thought I'd add in this sweet little video of Daddy and baby!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2IHDp65rG0


----------



## sadie

Yes, cloth! I googled them afterwards!
Here a saleswoman told me to wait to go cloth until she is on food. She said the watery poop causes trouble, and therefore more leaking.
I am often tempted to consider it, and i lovethe various diaper covers/colors/designs....

Artsie, besides being nice to the environment, are you saing a lot of $? That would sway me. Also, how many acrual diapers do you have? Thx!


----------



## Coconuts

Yep Trina, I'm going cloth. All in two though. Like you said Artsie, the all in ones would take way too long to line dry. All in two with seperate insert seems like a great compromise. Alvababy has swayed me. I'm planning on doing an overnight wash every other day and leaving the diapers a whole day to line dry.
I'd like 30 in my stash making 10 a day. Seems plenty. We'll have some disposables on hand in case of running out in the beginning but I don't think so. My mum cloth diapered me and said cloth was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better at containment than disposables. 
Trina, my stash will come in at around &#8364;280 with wet / dry bags and extra inserts. They are all totally adjustable with the poppers so should last until she's done with diapers. No new born side, then small size, then infant then toddler. Just one lot.
I think the early skinny leg newborn phase might mean we get some leaks but as long as they're on tight we'll see what happens. We can always use throw aways in the early weeks. 
It can be a bit pricey to get your initial stash going, Artie's system with prefolds and wraps was my first choice but the ones I can get here (online) were £10 a wrap and £18 for 6 prefold diapers. 
Alva baby all in 2 nappies with PUL outers and pocket inserts are £3.50 each

2 wraps and 6 diapers = £38

6 All-in-2 Alvababy diapers (with poppers and designs I prefer) = £21

That's almost half the price!!!
Trina, if you go Alva, China to Italy import tax and duty is rediculous. I think I'll have to pay maybe &#8364;70 to receive the goods. Even so, it still comes in cheaper than my original European supplier. (And they're cuter)


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie (I had a typo in my other post, I meant they dry faster with a fan on them). I have saved tons of money of cloth diapers! It was the first reason I wanted to do cloth diapers.

I'm not sure what you can get in Italy, but here's what I have:

12 fuzzibunz one size pockets - (My mom bought for $200)
24 bummis prefolds with 6 covers - (My mom bought for $150)
18 Ikea flats(they are marketed as burp cloths in the US, but are the size of flats 27x27) - $2/per flat
12 GMD large flats(to big for babes right now) - I think around $30 with shipping
2 bumgenius one size pockets with a bunch of inserts(bought by hubby's mom, I use the inserts but have never used the diapers)

Then I have a bunch of other covers, some flips, some thirsties, some swaddlebees and blueberry, some gdiapers(for travelling) and grovia. I bought them all used or at seconds sales from $5-$10 per cover.

I tend to use a few (about 3 or so) covers a day and just the prefolds right now and I d laundry every other day or every third day. If I do every third day, I might run out of prefolds, but I just use my inserts or flats. I have never run out of diapers to use.

Technically you could do prefolds (about $50-$100 depending on what you get) or flats (baby doesn't grow out of those!) and used/second covers 6-10 ($50-$100) and not worry about running out with only $200 investment.


----------



## artsiekat

I've only ever experienced leaking(pee) with pockets and gdiapers. As far as breastfed poo, sometimes it'll come out of the prefold/flat, but never the cover. I also added a sprayer to my toilet, but I know some women don't spray their diapers before washing.


----------



## sadie

Wow. So confusing. Thanks Artsie for your tips and feedback. I am very tempted.

Coco, it seems that everyone is very satisfied with alva and the prices are great. But i cant figure out what i need to buy. Can you please give me a breakdown? The lingo is a bit confusing! Are yountoo far from alghero to meet us for a coffee? We will be there the evening of 6 december to the morning of the 8th.... Quick wedding.

Crazy rain here today. The weather advisers are saying to stay home today!

Meanwhile, O went to sleep at about 11 last night. I had to wake her at 8 to BF, then i put her back down. Its almost 10 here and she is still sleeping. I hope she hasnt caught my dh's cold. The bedroom is as dark as night so maybe that plays a part.


----------



## sadie

Me again! So i am watching some videos (you both have sold me on cloth diapering). 
If you put an insert in the 'pocket' of the diaper and the baby pees, doesnt the entire diaper have to be changed as it gets all wet? And am i correct to say that even the diaper gets washed? (I was under a different impression-that the outer diaper never needs to be washed....)


----------



## Coconuts

It's tipping down here this morning too. DH is out running 'my' errands bless him so I'm still in my PJ's with BnB :haha:

Alghero is about an hour from us, if that. The 6th and 7th are Thurs / Fri so work days for us but as long as....oh no wait, I thought the 7th sounded special, we've got our 30 week ish growth scan that morning. I'm guessing the wedding is on the Saturday which leaves us thursday morning, if we don't have any new lessons started up in the morning by then. Remind me again nearer the time and we'll see how we're fixed. Would love to meet you and O in RL if we can!

So here's what I know and am going to do RE alva / cloth diapers.
Alva seems to have exclusively pocket diapers. 
They have All in one (everything is all sew together in one washable diaper shaped diaper) newborn diapers but these will take an age to dry for us since you can't take the absorbant bit out so I didn't even look at these.
All the rest are all *AI2* or All In 2. An outer wrap or shell and an absorbent liner. 2 items make up one diaper. All in 2. 
The wrap / shell is the waterproof but breathable outer part with the cute designs on them. They have a pocket inside when you put your microfiber / bamboo insert to soak up all the 'stuff'.
*PUL* means polyurethane laminated or some thing like that (waterproof in other words). I think it was a slightly shineyish finish. 
Alva also does a *Minky* wrap / shell, the same thing, still waterproof, still breathable but with a fuzzier fluffier finish. The form and design (poppers and fastening) are identical.
They also have some *double gusset* AI2s. The poppers are a little different and they are adjustable to 4 sizes rather than 3 but they are the same thing in essence, but probably a little better at containment have two gussets to catch things around the leg holes.

What should you buy? Well how often do you want to wash. I'm going with every other day so I'll need two days worth of diapers plus another day's worth while the ones I washed from day 1 and 2 are drying. (We're line dryers)
You know how many diapers O get's through a day so this calculation will be easier for you. I'm going with 10 a day so I need 30 AI2 diapers. In my stash.

Each AI2 at Alva comes with one insert but to double up at night or if you want extra absorbancy you'll need to order a pack of extra inserts and then you put two inserts in the pocket instead of just one.

That's it. Choose your AI2 diapers. Get some extra inserts, some wet / dry bags and you're done.
Diaper changes? My poopy diapers will get a dunk and flush (must remember to get some rubber gloves!) to get of the worst, then into the wet bag they go until wash day. Pee diapers go straight in the bag. Inserts should be pulled out of the pocket before going in the bag or at least before going in the machine so it all washes separately.

If you put a rag in the wet bag with some essential oils on it and or some bicarb the smell should be contained, especially if you have a wet bag with a zip. Easy.

Alva diapers have to be washed at 30C or less so make sure you get some diaper detergent that kills germs and bacteria at low temps and you're good to go.

I'm getting 24 muslins and 10 newborn cotton wraps from a UK site for G's early skinny legged newborn days until she's chubby enough to wear her main stash without having gaping leg holes. O's already 4 months so you don't have to worry about that.

I'm ordering some fleece and some cotton fabric and going to make my own double sided cotton / fleece wipes.


----------



## Coconuts

You posted while I was typing. If you get AI2s then each wrap and insert will be washed after each wear.
If you get muslin / prefold nappies with just the shell (no pocket) then you can go a few changes before you need to change the shell. It all get's washed in the end. The wraps will get some pee and poop on them after 2 or 3 changes so yep. It all get's washed.
Prefolds need less wraps. AI2s need one shell per insert since the shell get's first contact with the 'muck' which then passes through the pocket material into the absorbent liner. Wear then wash.


----------



## sadie

Alvababy site states they dont ship to italy....


----------



## sadie

Wow! Thank you! Lots of info, but now it makes a lot more sense!! But now how to order.... Maybe ship them to my mom in NY and have her fedex them to me....
Edit.. I emailed them and they said that they do ship.... We'll see!


----------



## Coconuts

:haha:

I thought they did. You scared me there for a while though. I just fired off an email to them asking if they ship to Italy too (and how long it takes). Bloomin well hope so after all of this.

Glad it's making more sense to you know.


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie, here's an email that explains a lot more about different diapers. There are tons of stuff out there, some people definitely don't save money going cloth because they want to keep buying diapers!(It is addicting)

https://www.diaperpin.com/clothdiapers/article_differentsystems.asp

I do use mainly a flat/prefold system and love it, hubby doesn't find it difficult at all either. When I want a trimmer fit, I use inserts and covers. I never was a fan of pockets, mainly because you have to change the entire diaper everytime you use it, but I might go for it when baby is older and pottying much less. In that case, I'd probably spring for the alvas, too.(Can't beat that price!)

I also really liked seeing this breakdown when I first started:

https://www.diaperdecisions.com/pages/cost_of_cloth_diapers.php


----------



## sadie

Thanks again artsie! I will have a look! The best is when you change a diaper and they straightaway pee into the new one, before it is even fastened!

Is anyone into the baby mozart/baby einstein dvds? My nephew and niece loved them, but itunes didnt have them for sale, but i found them on youtube. Olivia enjoys them tho it took her a few viewings to really get used to them. Creature of habit, like most people!


----------



## Coconuts

Great breakdown Artsie, the AI2 cost is greatly reduced if you go Alva though. I would have gone for prefolds and wraps if Alva wasn't around. Who can afford bumgenius for an entire stash and full price???!?!??!?


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - I agree some of the pockets are so expensive, almost $20 a dipe, no thanks!

Does the alva come with inserts? I know you can buy them sans inserts, if you're a sewer, you could buy alva's pockets with no inserts and then sew your own up. There are tons of websites out there that sell awesome fabrics for diaper making or you could use sheets/flannel/whatever you have! I'm a bit obsessed with cloth diapers, if you couldn't tell already. 

Sadie - I haven't tried them, but a friend has some baby einstein cd's and Quinn enjoyed listening to them. I should get one as he's started noticing things more, like the TV.


----------



## Coconuts

$5.95 get you the whole shebang. One insert and the diaper to put it in.
I'll get thirty pocket diapers and 20 extra 4 layer bamboo / microfiber doublers. Bamboo next to baby is fine so I understand. the lining of the diaper is a kind of suade those which is great for wicking the wetness away from bottoms so I'll probably double stuff.With some wet / dry bags thrown in to the order I'll get my whole Alva stash for 180 euros!!! shame I'll have to pay a load of duty and tax to get them into Italy but it still works out cheaper than ordering them from Europe and paying silly prices. Even if I went the purely prefold and wrap route. The reason I changes was mainly for the popper fastening. All I can seem to find here are velcro tabs. Not a fan of curling velcro and little fingers easily undoing dirty nappies somewhere where she shouldn't. 

I'm so into this too! Can;t wait to start really. Going to make a bunch of my own flannel / cotton double sided wipes myslef and make up a gentle cleanser spray with essential oils. So crunchy.


----------



## ebelle

All this excitement about cloth diapers has made me decide to try it as well. I was thinking about it, butt was not keen on the washing part. After seeing a fwe you tube videos on washing, it'd not that bad so think I will be getting some alva baby to try too! I found that there is someone here in Singapore who sells them, so I could order there instead and the price seems even a bit cheaper!


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie, I think we're helping all these new moms spend money (save in the long run of course) :haha:

Their cute little bottom in those cute designs and not having to put diapers in your shopping trolley every week and add 20 bucks to your shopping bill will be every bit as enjoyable too.

You're right Ebelle, there is the washing but I plan to dunk and swirl (and separate) my dipes in the loo before putting them in the wet bag (an extra minute after a change tops) so come the evening I can just turn the wet bag inside out into the machine and turn it on then go eat dinner (of course after washing my hands :haha:) Before bed I'll hang out the diapers and leave them to dry the following day while we go on as business as usual. It's a little extra work than just throwing a diaper in the trash but worth it for baby's butt, the environment, and our wallets.
https://www.psychology.org.au/Assets/Images/Nappy-graphic-Uzzell.jpg


----------



## sadie

Artsie, i boughht two of the cds on itunes and O loves them and she laughs when I dance around to entertain her.... Head shoulders knees and toes, etc!

The videos on youtube are great. She really loves them. Sits quietly in her hi chair and is fascinated!

Coco, you are right! Money, environment, good for the tush! In the beginning tho, dont expect it to be so easy! I leave dirty diapers here and there as I just cant always make it to the pail straightaway. But then again, I have no one here helping me, not even a grandmother, as she is too old.

Speaking of the granny, she almost insists on walking around with O in her arms. I had to ask dh how to handle the situation and hegave me advice. Last night before dinner, he had to tell her 4 times to come back and sit down on the couch. An 88 year old woman should not be walking around with an infant in her arms. Heck, when i was in NY we didnt let me father drive the car (bad eyesight and a big time heart patient!)


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeek that's a bit scary. MIL is in her early 70's now and I don't like the thought of her going up the stairs with G in her arms either. She's a rather large lady and has a job just getting herself up the stairs. The complains she feels dizzy a lot too. She says she want to help us out and baby sit but I'm just like, ...... how????
I think she's forgotten how loud babies can be. A couple of hours with a baby has the potential to send her to bed at 6pm with a headache. We'll just have to see I guess. I'm assuming she won't want to dance around with the baby if she doesn't feel on form - I assume. I think we're going to have to handle that when we come to it. 
As for her changing our diapers!!!! I think I'll just have to give her the travel diaper bag so she can change the diaper without going up the stairs or deal with the loo part. She can just put the whole stinkin' lot in the wet/dry bag, as I would do if I were out somewhere and when I'm back I'll deal with the bag of horrors myself. When I can.
I'm ordering 4. 2 to store the stinkers, one for out and about and or the morning after wash day until the dirty bags are dry and the other for around the house (like you say, if I don't have time to complete the change for whatever reason). Bung it in a bag and deal with it later. Hoping that'll be the exception rather than the rule though. It's all so unpredictable.

Trina, lovely mental image of you prancing around the house making O laugh!


----------



## ebelle

I have to say that most of the babies I know enjoy Baby Einstein a lot. I have a bunch of them saved and I share with my friends who have kids.

I'm planning to start playing it to baby artoo in a couple of weeks. hopefully he/she can hear and enjoy the music.


----------



## B&LsMom

sadie said:


> Artsie, i boughht two of the cds on itunes and O loves them and she laughs when I dance around to entertain her.... Head shoulders knees and toes, etc!
> 
> The videos on youtube are great. She really loves them. Sits quietly in her hi chair and is fascinated!
> 
> Coco, you are right! Money, environment, good for the tush! In the beginning tho, dont expect it to be so easy! I leave dirty diapers here and there as I just cant always make it to the pail straightaway. But then again, I have no one here helping me, not even a grandmother, as she is too old.
> 
> Speaking of the granny, she almost insists on walking around with O in her arms. I had to ask dh how to handle the situation and hegave me advice. Last night before dinner, he had to tell her 4 times to come back and sit down on the couch. An 88 year old woman should not be walking around with an infant in her arms. Heck, when i was in NY we didnt let me father drive the car (bad eyesight and a big time heart patient!)

Blake's Great Grandmother (DH's Maternal Grandmother) is very young actually just turned 69. so was 65 when he was born--and she would always take him away out of my sight---I HATED that. If you want to sing a song do it here where I can see what is going on--I always felt she was sneaking away with him. She also ALWAYS insists we leave a car seat when she watches him "in case of an emergency" she claims--If its and emergency call 911 and an ambulance will come get him--you wont need a car seat! But I know its so she can take him around to places and show him off, or spoil him with McDonalds or ice-cream or by shopping--but she is a TERRIBLE driver. I hate when she watches him!! OK grandma rant over LOL


----------



## Katy78

Neither of us has any grandparents left so there won't be any close elderly relatives babysitting. OH's mom is still young enough, she has several years till retirement. She lives in the same area so we'll be able to use her as a babysitter now and then, in the afternoons. My mother doesn't have a job so she's earning some money as a babysitter. She'll be babysitting a one-year-old next year and probably my little niece too, at the same time. She's afraid it will be hard but she'll make it work. As for my baby, well, she lives an hour away anyay so she'll only see baby A when we visit together or for an occasional holiday when baby A is older.
She's extremely proud she's a grandmother and she takes my niece out with a baby carriage as often as she can. She's really showing off. It seems to me that my sister in law doesn't have much say in it. Or she's fine with it so she's free to do other stuff. I definitely wouldn't want that.


----------



## Coconuts

I see a general theme here that us new mammas in general don't like ( the thought of, or in reality) other people wandering off / around with our new babies. Must be a natural instinct.

My mum is a spritely 62, she does yoga and even bloomin zumba. No issues with G and Gran there. It's just MIL. Argh. Old ill and obsessed with G already. She's already told me that the grandmother grandchild bond is more special than mother baby! That was a thorn in my side. She's just so excited to be a nonna at last, I won't take it away from her but I'm fully expecting an invasion from her on a daily basis. Lord help me.
If only it was my own ma who lived nearer!!!!!!!


----------



## sadie

I have no problem with people watching/playing with O as long as i have faith in them. In fact, my mom was amazing this summer. She drove us everywhere and was a huge help as were both of my sisters. It's my mil who i just dont feel secure about. No way can i leave her alone with O, not even for five seconds!
The other night she tried to give O a breadstick. To make it worse, it had sesame seeds on it! She also tried to prop her up on her own seat that didnt even have side supports if she was to fall over sideways! Then she tried to prop her up on a couch that had a flat back using a pile of magazines on ine side and her purse on the other! Nice. I miss my family, thats for sure.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh my goodness. I feel for you. It must make you feel like you're being an overprotective mother in her eyes when you're just trying to keep O out of these mad and risky situations.
good luck!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Hi ladies, for those of you who had the NT scan, how many mm did they measure?

Had mine today, but the tech didn't tell me anything. She was concerned about that damn cyst on my ovary. Went back a couple hours later to see the doctor at her request, who seems worried about the cyst. I have to see a radiologist and possibly an oncologist. It's a complex cyst with some tumor-like growths. 9 cm big. I honestly think its the same one they found when I was pregnant with Kylee. 

Anyways I just want to know that baby is healthy, I can't find what a normal measurement for the NT scan is though.


----------



## ebelle

I didn't do the NT scan so can't help. So sorry Lolo. Don't worry I am sure everything is fine.


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, my baby's measurement was 1.2mm and that's perfect. But it depends on the size of the baby. Baby A was measuring 5.01cm.
I hope you get this cyst thing sorted out.


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo--this I what I found RE: NT measurements: What is a normal measurement?
An NT of less than 3.5mm is considered normal when your baby measures between 45mm and 84mm. The NT normally grows in proportion with your baby.

Read more: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/scans/nuchalscan/#ixzz29id6sfql


----------



## sadie

Seriously, all of the stress during pregnancy helps prepare of for all of our worries and concerns for the baby once they are born.
I hade a big fibroid throughout mine that many made a big deal of. After birth, it shrunk a lot, but doc said it should come back after I stip BFing.

What was the deal with the cyst during preg with Ky? When will you go to have it checked?


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks ladies. Baby was measuring 79mm I think is what I saw, NT was 2.2mm. Also had blood drawn so they have two tests to compare.

Nothing ever happened with that original cyst. It was a complex cyst, which I was told today never goes away, but then she refused to believe it was the cyst from 9 years ago. But you just told me they never go away??? She basically implied that I was wrong about the first cyst. That a doctor would never just leave a complex cyst and act like it was no problem. Calling radiologist tomorrow to make an appointment. She mentioned having it removed once I was 18 weeks but she's crazy if she thinks I will let them cut into me before this baby is ready. Not happening. If it hasn't killed me in 9 yrs, 5 more months won't make any difference. She mentioned an mri as well. I dunno, I'm not real worried about it. If they tell me the tumors look cancerous then I'll worry. Going to try to get hold of those 9 yr old records tomorrow. That doc is in another state so not sure how that will work.


----------



## Coconuts

Sounds like a great measurement.
My NT was at 11+6. G was 55mm long and her NT measurement was 1.5.
50 - 1.2
55 - 1.5
79 - 2.2
84 - under 3.5

Seems like we all fit on the scale nicely. :yipee:

Sorry about the cyst. Remember docs like to scare us, especially during pregnancy! If it's the same one from when K was in the oven then maybe it's a slow growing one.

DH had a scary brain tumour removed in 2005. That one had all the characteristic of a cancerous growth but it was a slow growing benign tumour (thank the heavens!). They said that slow growning harmless things tend to grow in a similar way to fast cancerous things. 

I think yours might just be a slow grower if it's the same one so don't worry about all it's complex structures. don't put 2 and 2 together and make 16. Let them check it out and just stay positive. I'm sure you're fine and it's just one of those things. :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

What is the big deal about them freaking us out when there is nothing that can be done. I had an abnormal PAP result from June they just told me about at my last appointment--I'm convinced I have cervical cancer and will have a new baby when I get the diagnosis--thanks people!


----------



## Coconuts

Bmom! My friend had abnormal PAP results for ages and it turned out to be nothing much.
Try and not worry too much. I'm sure you're fine. Are they doing another PAP?


----------



## artsiekat

lolo - Sorry to hear about the cyst news. I hope they don't freak you out about it the whole pregnancy. 

Bmom - I once had an abnormal pap, did another and it came back completely normal, so one off's are totally normal. Hope it's nothing!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Nappies / Diapers. I have the premium birth to potty set of Bambino Mio nappies. It's a 2 part system with cover and nappy you then put a miofibre liner over that to catch the poop. When Daniel was tiny I felt they were too bulky and kept him too rigid. I should have got a set of the Mio pads that you can either use as tiny baby nappy or as well as nappy for over night. Then breast fed poop with formula top up for constipation / colic (Aptimal Comfort) the poos were just not the right consistency and kept leaking into the covers. I have found them far better since weaning, poop is firmer and stays off the cover. I use disposables at night and when out, purely because of my arthritis, to make life easier for me. They wash beautifully and they are really soft. I use a nappy sanitizer powder Miofresh which means I can wash on 40 degrees and get them clean and sanitised with the normal washing powder in the machine. The set comes with laundry bags that fit into the lockable bin to easily put nappies from bin to washer. The liners are flushable so easily keeps most of the poop away from nappy and makes disposing simple. On the whole very happy with them. 

Daniel now has bronchiolitis, whoever said it, yes worries don't stop once they are out. If his breathing or wheezing gets worse, it's back to hospital we go. I would say he caught it in hospital anyway while having his scan. It's RSV virus one of those causing a cold that gets into bronchioles of lungs and is usually rife on kids wards when it starts to get damp out. There is a rasping sound too, mucus from inflammatory response, just got to wait for good old apoptosis to do its stuff and kill those pesky bugs. 

Lolo I had a large cyst at my 12 week scan, they were freaked at that but it was gone by 20 weeks. I think because of what it can be, they always get concerned and go into we have to make sure mode. Don't worry sure it will be fine


----------



## B&LsMom

They told me the results showed Cervical dysplasia and at the 6 week postpartum check they will do a colposcopy of my cervix and send it to a lab that can determine more. Nothing to do about it now but wait.


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, I'm sure you're fine, you don't have cervical cancer. But it sucks that you have to worry about it now. Like you don't have enough worries already with the baby coming soon...

AFM, I felt my baby kick again. It was like something hard pushing against my hand and moving a bit further away to the left. This time I'm sure that was it. :cloud9: 

Everybody, thanks for sharing your opinions/experiences regarding a new car. We bought the ix20 Hyundai and we already got it three days ago. It's huge compared to our old Corsa and I'm sure it'll be big enough for everything to fit in.


----------



## ebelle

hey bmom, don't worry abt abnormal pap smear. I had one a few years back and when i went back for a retest, everything turned out ok.

Katy, grats on the new car! and so lucky that you can feel baby already.


----------



## Coconuts

Yey for movement! That's lovely!!!!

Anything from artoo yet Ebelle - it's still early but I'm sure you're on full alert :haha:

We (I) finally took the plunge and have ordered my entire diaper stash a small seperate wrap and muslin order for newborn days and the big Alva stash. Both should be in the post right now. I've chosen Rockin Green for my detergent so need to get some of that and order some fabric to make my double sided cotton / flannel wipes and the whole diaper part is DONE! Feel like things are moving now!


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy--thanks for your words!! I hope its nothing serious--I just kind of wish they wouldn't have said anything until there was more testing that can be done. I have also noticed some enlarged lymph nodes near my lady parts I'm going to ask about today--don't remember any swelling of those when I was preggo with Blake, but it seemed like I was less nervous with him--I was already on bedrest with him at this point, so its good things are moving along better this time in regards to my blood pressure!!

Congrats on the new car--DH and I were just talking about how nice the new Hyundai's are--he was telling me their full size car--not sure the model--was designed by BMW or something like that. Anyways they have come a long ways over the last 10 years!! Are you loving having more room already?!


----------



## sadie

Wow! Bmom, you have only 5 weeks to go! Woo hooooo!


----------



## B&LsMom

Down to 2 appointments every week--yep I typed that right---apparently this baby is going to be VERY well monitored!! Mon/Tuesdays for Non Stress Tests, and Thursdays or Fridays for ultrasounds and appointments...


----------



## LoloShells

Almost to the end bmom!

Katy, I wish I was feeling movement! I'm having a real hard time connecting to this baby and I feel super awkward and guilty about it. I'm hoping it will change once I feel movement? Or maybe once I know if its pink or blue? I dunno, the whole thing has me a little concerned.


----------



## ashleywalton

Just wanted to say hi to you all. Looks like all is well. Bmom hope all is well :) You're getting close...I am 10 days away from due date. I already had one trip to L&D and after 20 hours they prescribed me meds and sent me home. They will not do anything to progress my labor til at least 39 weeks. So I go to Dr Thursday to get a game plan in place possibly.


----------



## LoloShells

City, where have you been? You ok out there?


----------



## citymouse

Hey, Lolo! Yeah, I'm just in a crazy few weeks here... out of the blue, we decided to buy a new house, which meant putting this one on the market, which means that almost every day we have to get the whole house ready for potential buyers. Plus crazy stuff for work.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh wow, well Congrats and good luck! Hope it goes quickly for you!


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, I love the new car. Trunk is huge, back seats too.

*Lolo*, don't worry about not connecting with your baby too much. That'll come. And besides, the fact that you are worrying about it means that you do care. Knowing your baby's gender helps, movement too. You'll get there. And (though I'm not saying this from my own experience) once you hold the little one in your arms, you'll be in love.

*city*, how come you decided to buy a new house? The old one too small? That sure means a lot of work but once you've moved, it'll be great.

*Ashley*, you're so close... Good luck girl! :)

*bmom* getting closer too. :)


----------



## Coconuts

Ooooh Ashley so close!!! Good luck, I hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too long now! 

Lolo, don't worry I agree with Katy. Scan pics, gender and kicks were 3 big things that boosted connectivity bewtween me and G. Also making her blanket and cuddle cocoon. why don't you make something for baby. Gender neutral and not too much work. Picturing that little person using it is lovely :cloud9:

Congrats on the new house City!


----------



## sadie

Katy, the new Kias are really so pretty. They have come a long way! I rented one a couple of years back and was very impressed with the quality and handling of the car! Enjoy!! Nw things are fun.

lolo, I understand what you're saying. I felt a bit that way, almost because it was so surreal for me. i almost didnt believe it was true, tho I was so nervous around every corner! Maybe thats why.... Amost afraid to believe/accept that it actually is happeneing. Just a thought.

Cngrats on the new house, City! Another fun project!!

Coco, G is going to look so adorable in that cocoon! Wish I had made one for O.

Good luck AW! Amost there!!

O has her 4 1/2 mo appt today. Time to discuss 'food', but i think i want to wait until she is 6 mo. Anyone have any input on this??

Hi Lolo! Go to bed! Your midnight is my 9 AM! xo


----------



## Coconuts

I have 6 months in my mind for solids too. I know you should introduce just one or two at a time. Is that right? Carrots and potatoes etc. I think I'll just see what my mummy-dar is like when the time comes. I might give her a bit of mashed / boiled potato and see what happens to it. Down the hatch, round and round in the washing machine or out faster than it went it? I'm planning on taking my cues from my baby and my instinct rather than my doctors charts.
If you want to wait, I don't see why you shouldn't.


----------



## sadie

Doc has un convinced to start now.... The sooner shestarts, theless intolerance later on. Tomorrow, she wants her to have a bit of everything! A fruit (i'm planning on an apple), parmigiano cheese, a veggie, olive oil, some meat (lamb bc that is what I am making tonight), pureed inside of some cream of wheat! We shall see! I am actually a bit excited about it, but am not looking forward to the extra work! i barely have time to vacuum. In fact, we fired our cleaning woman and need to find a new one! (For those in the US, here a cleaning woman costs 7-8&#8364;/hour and our home requires only 3 hours. In NYC, i was paying 70$ for space half this size!!! Ridiculous-both extremes actually.


----------



## Coconuts

I'm glad you're making your own food for her though. 
My mum had a whizzer on the go at most meal times. She's just throw in a little bit of what they were having and I'd chow down on that. I used to go mad for liver and bacon with potatoes.
For this reason I don't think she cooked with salt, they just added it to the food afterward or something.
I've seen a good idea for baby food though. If you make up a load of veggies / fruit and you're going to freeze it, freeze it in ice cube trays then put the cubes into a bag when it's frozen, that way you easy portions ready made and easy to whip out of the freezer and use.

Let us know how O takes to this new weird 'food' mamma keeps talking about.


----------



## Katy78

I'm thinking 6 months for solid food too. I don't like the idea of store bought baby food, there are too may unknowns like preservatives in the food. I like idea of mashing vegetables and fruits ourselves.
My brother and SIL started feeding my niece solids at 3 months and they had no problems either. But I don't see the need to hurry. If you have enough milk to BF, that's best for the baby anyway.

AFM: I got the firm apartment I applied for last month!!! :happydance:
It's bigger, cheaper (62m2, 210EUR per month) and even closer to work. YAY!
We're actually moving next week. We'll still have to pay the rent for the current apartment for a month or two but it's totally worth it.


----------



## Coconuts

Wahoo!!!!!!!! New car, new apartment, new baby (not that you had an old baby before but you know what I mean).

Check you out with all your 'new'!


----------



## LoloShells

I just remember being in love with kylee from the very beginning, I was so excited. This time just feels way different. Last night I stared at little ones face from the scan pic last week and I did finally feel something. I was noticing how baby has daddys big nose, and big lips, and finally felt a lil flutter in my heart. I think all will be ok :)


----------



## Coconuts

Word


----------



## B&LsMom

Ashley look at you down to the last week and 1/2--woohoo--do you feel like you have everything ready (Almost asked if you were ready but since I know I'M ready to be done and still have 5 weeks to go that would be a silly question)

City congrats on the new house--moving is a hassle--especially when you are needing to sell your current place too I'm sure. 

Sadie I personally wanted to wait until 6 months for solids, Drs. thought Blake needed the extra bulk from introducing solids at 5 months, so I did give in and start him early. We started with rice cereal at a very "liquidy" consistency (used breastmilk as the "liquid") and then thickened it up as he got used to it. I was VERY cautious about only introducing 1 thing at a time and would even spaced it out over 3-4 days just to make sure no problems with the digestion. After that we did baby Oatmeal and then started with veggies and then finally fruits. It does take more time for those feedings and they can get kind of messy!! but then around 9 months when they are better able to do finger foods that will speed things up again. You know her best so do what feels right for YOU!!

Coco we used a similar idea for making Blake's food instead of the ice cube trays I used muffin pans to freeze them so they were "puck" shaped--nice and thin at first so they quickly could be thawed in the microwave, and fuller and fuller as his portion sizes increased. Got that tip from my uncle--least likely person for advice in my opinion but it was one of the most valuable LOL

Katy--Coco is right so much "new" for you--exciting times--I hope the move goes well for you!!

Lolo--I would say with the spotting and your sisters loss your heart is probably just being a bit guarded. After my loss last year it was harder for me to connect with this little guy--and I think it must be different from the first to the second??--I'm glad noticing similarities to DH gave you heart strings some pulls last night and each milestone will strengthen that love--Gender scan is getting CLOSE right. Make that little one some cute shoes--I think that would help too :winkwink:


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks bmom, I had wondered if it might be some sort of second baby syndrome I was experiencing. And I agree with the spotting and my nephew weighing on my mind. Gender scan on the first, but reveal party not until the 3rd :)


----------



## sadie

Love the advice!

I was told to make a broth for the liquid. Today ibout her the rice and i will introduce one veg mashed and mixed into the rice every few days. Should be fun, yet messy! 

Yay katy for the new apt!


----------



## ashleywalton

I know blakesmom! I can't believe that I only have 10 days left but I am so excited and ready in every way shape and form of the word ready! Lol. :)


----------



## Katy78

I got to see baby A again today :happydance:
She's doing great. And my cervix is nice and long (around 45mm). So everything looks good. I'm happy.
Morphology scan in two weeks :).


----------



## ashleywalton

That's great Katy! How exciting! Glad that all is going well! :)


----------



## sadie

Great news, Katy! Any pics to share?

As for feeding O real food, I decided to wait until 6 mos. She is getting everything she needs from my bm. :)

How are you pregos feeling??

Tina W, have you gotten the results from the mri or did i miss the post?


----------



## Katy78

I didn't get any pics. But I'm lucky to have seen baby A. You're only supposed to get two US scans during your pregnancy if everything is going well. My GYN just prefers US to a doppler :). I don't mind as I get to see baby A every time :).


----------



## twilliamssbt

Sadie, no you have not missed the results. The appointment to see the consultant for the results came through the post today. We find out on 19th November. It was strange seeing Tina W, Williams was my maiden name, I'm now Tina B x


----------



## B&LsMom

This preggo is feeling pretty good--noticing retained water/swelling where I used to have ankles today--must do a better job of propping my feet up when I can--I HATE the feeling of cankles!! Got the nursery almost all the way finished. Have a few things still to get (curtains, rug, wipe warmer, hamper, and humidifier)--hoping to have these last few items purchased by this weekend or next then he is welcome ANY time in my book hehe. Here are a few pics of his room...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0106.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0109.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0115.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0352.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Katy78

Nursery looks adorable.
Is Blake still happy with his new room?


----------



## Coconuts

Bmom, that's so boooooooooooooooootiful! I love the whole style of everything! The wall mural thing is awesome!
:rofl: cankles!

Trina, that was a sudden turn around about starting solids with O! I thought you were all for it after talking to the doc. What happened. For what it's worth, I think I'd start later rather than earlier. Just depends on G really. 

Thought I'd post my cuddle cocoon if you didn't see it in my journal. I finished it off yesterday and am starting out on the matching little hat.
 



Attached Files:







Cocoon!.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 1









cocoon toe shaping.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sadie

Love the room, Bmom. I need wall decals!

Coco, i spoke to so many moms at mommy and me and they all convinced me that I would be crazy to start now. I think they're right! I am still gung-ho on the alva's, but we havent purchased them yet. I am trying to decide if I want the extra work.... Lazy bones over here, maybe due to my old age! Birthday is in one month from today. Ugh. 43, but I do not think I am older than 37, which happened to be a great year.....

Tina B! nice new change and closer to the front of the alphabet! i was an S, but am now a C although I have not 'legally' changed my name over. Don't plan to either. Since I already had my airline ticket before we were married, it was just easier to go with the flow!


----------



## LoloShells

Very nice bmom, I love that dresser changing table unit you have. I need something like it.


----------



## Coconuts

sadie said:


> Coco, i spoke to so many moms at mommy and me and they all convinced me that I would be crazy to start now. I think they're right! I am still gung-ho on the alva's, but we havent purchased them yet. I am trying to decide if I want the extra work.... Lazy bones over here, maybe due to my old age! Birthday is in one month from today. Ugh. 43, but I do not think I am older than 37, which happened to be a great year.....
> 
> Tina B! nice new change and closer to the front of the alphabet! i was an S, but am now a C although I have not 'legally' changed my name over. Don't plan to either. Since I already had my airline ticket before we were married, it was just easier to go with the flow!

I'll admit cloth must be extra work but the pay off is a great reward. High reward for a little extra work. It'll soon become routine here doing it every other day. Loading the washer takes what? 10 minutes. Hanging them takes 20 if you dally. Bringing them in and folding / stuffing, what, half an hour? But they're so cute you can spend that 30 minutes feeling smug and proud of yourself. :smug: It's all broken up. I don't know. It's just something I've accepted as 'the price to pay'.

My Twinkle newborn diapers arrived today and the Fleece liners are sooooooooooooooooooon OMG soft! If I wasnt' convinced before, knowing that's going to be next to my little girls butt would have done it. I want them in my own undies!

Here's my 24 week (V-day) bump. Getting bigger!!!
 



Attached Files:







24 week bump.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LoloShells

Aww coco, so cute. That's a big bump for 24 weeks!


Gender scan moved to today, its gonna be a looong week


----------



## Coconuts

You think so? :blush: It's all out front, not the girly 'spread' that so many people gender predict by. Just like a ball stuck on the front. My mum was the same with me. Bowling ball belly. Undercover preggo from behind :haha: Maybe that's why. Maybe I've got a nice lot of water in there for her, maybe she's a chunker :shrug: I don't mind.


----------



## Coconuts

Ooooh Lolo, happy 15 weeks!! We change over weeks together on Fridays. Never noticed that before. :thumbup: Happy 15 weeks x


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies, we are leaving tomorrow to visit my family in Texas, so pretty busy getting ready! We'll be gone for a week and Quinten gets to meet all of my family(except my Mom) for the first time!

Glad everyone's pregnancy is going well so far! 

Coco - Looking super cute! Cloth diapers will be sooo easy, honestly it's one of the easier parts of being a mom to me. Breastfeeding is way harder and takes much more effort. Doing laundry is nothing.

bmom- love the nursery!

Katie - Congrats on everything! That car looks really nice, good choice!

City - Yay! New house, so jealous! Congrats! :)

Lolo - That baby won't let you not connect, just you wait! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> Nursery looks adorable.
> Is Blake still happy with his new room?

Blake does still enjoy his room--we need to tidy it up tomorrow--his book case is a disaster and I have laundry to put away, but he does well in there!!



Coconuts said:


> Bmom, that's so boooooooooooooooootiful! I love the whole style of everything! The wall mural thing is awesome!
> :rofl: cankles!
> 
> Trina, that was a sudden turn around about starting solids with O! I thought you were all for it after talking to the doc. What happened. For what it's worth, I think I'd start later rather than earlier. Just depends on G really.
> 
> Thought I'd post my cuddle cocoon if you didn't see it in my journal. I finished it off yesterday and am starting out on the matching little hat.

DH helped with the tree mural--he got a bit impatient, but I originally thought I would do a sticker/decal--I'm glad we got to paint tho to make it big!!



sadie said:


> Love the room, Bmom. I need wall decals!
> 
> Coco, i spoke to so many moms at mommy and me and they all convinced me that I would be crazy to start now. I think they're right! I am still gung-ho on the alva's, but we havent purchased them yet. I am trying to decide if I want the extra work.... Lazy bones over here, maybe due to my old age! Birthday is in one month from today. Ugh. 43, but I do not think I am older than 37, which happened to be a great year.....
> 
> Tina B! nice new change and closer to the front of the alphabet! i was an S, but am now a C although I have not 'legally' changed my name over. Don't plan to either. Since I already had my airline ticket before we were married, it was just easier to go with the flow!

I don't think it's too late to consider cloth when you take into account she could have another 2ish years in diapers!! Coco bought a "new born" stash and has that planned for the first month-ish--so you aren't really too late at all. All the talk in her journal kindof has me considering cloth...


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Very nice bmom, I love that dresser changing table unit you have. I need something like it.

Thanks!! My in-laws got us the baby furniture for Blake, I think I would actually prefer something that could be more "Universal" as I feel like with the low/high--its very much a dresser/changing table where as something straight across could better be used later as just a dresser--but 4 years ago the high/low style was the more popular design I guess....


----------



## LoloShells

Coco I think the shape is what makes it adorable :) with my long torso ky had spread out over the whoooole thing. Not cute.

This bump is really weird so far. It keeps getting bigger, but hasn't moved toward belly button, just super low and outwards. Very odd. 

Well we have our gender, sitting in an envelope... My sister told me that I'm nuts, lol.


----------



## sadie

And the winner is.....? Lolo, when is your gender party??


Coco, I had a basketball bump throughout my entire preg.... Still had a flat ass from behind. 

Artsie!! Have fun in Texas! Yeehaw! Little Q gets to meet his family!!!

Bmom, they make it sound so easy.... And the diapers are so cute, especially during the summer months!


----------



## sadie

p.s. Why do I want to be pregnant again? It isnt because of age, tho it is now or never. My body just wants it. Almost likethe obsession to get pregnant the first time never left the brain. Is there a method to getting pregnant while breastfeeding?


----------



## LoloShells

Sadie, its on the 3rd :)


----------



## Coconuts

Yes Trina, ovulate :haha:

No doubt there is some more work involved with 1)setting up cloth diapering and 2) the day to day change / pail / wash routine but that's the trade off for the 1,000,000 bonuses.

When I was looking into the whole flat nappy / muslin thing for early days, I found a zillion people on youtube singing about terry nappies for bigger babies. 
Same large easy to wash, quick to dry piece of fabric teamed with a PUL cover. You only need to change a cover if it's got 'stuff' on it so you don't need the same amount of covers as terrys.
You can buy 12 terries for around £20 (x2)
A wrap is around the £9 range (x 6?)
10 cloth wipes at £6 (x2)
As you can see, it's a cheap way to see if you like using cloth diapers and the if the washing is something you can manage. If you go against it you'll have a bunch of terries good for spills, messes, whatevers and you can sell the wraps on ebay. I prefered the idea / cuteness and poppers with the pocket Alvas but there is such a huge selection out there. Dive in!


*Lolo*, you are crazy, when will you find out? The 3rd?


----------



## LoloShells

Yep! I've hidden the envelope from Dh until I can get it to the baker (who hasn't returned my emails so may have to find another). Our party is the 3rd, next Saturday. We'll cut the cake with friends and family and all find out together.


----------



## ashleywalton

Lolo-How fun! I have been to a couple of those gender reveal parties. Very cute, fun and exciting! :)

I cannot believe I'm in my last week...


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Wow, so the baker will be the first one to know and you guys won't find out until you open the box! That's so cool!!!!! One more week to wait.


----------



## ebelle

Katy - have u been busy preparing for the move?

bmom - Wowwwww the baby's room is adorable! Can see you put so much effort in it!Glad that blake is liking his big boy's room too :) Btw, Coco convinced me to try cloth also...

Coco - Love your 24 week bump. its looking really really nice and round.

artsie - have fun in Texas! It must be so nice for Quinten to meet your family and they must all be really excited. 

Lolo - I am so jealous you had your gender scan already! I can't wait to know if its a girl or a boy and cannot imagine your patience! I still have to wait til Nov 8th. 

sadie - glad you decided to make your own decision on feeding. I know a lot of people get pressured into things when they aren't ready, so its wonderful to see you make a stand and decide that you'll feed solids when you want to. Btw, lots of people get pregnant while breastfeeding. Just have to start trying whenever you are ready. I've had friends of mine who have kids 12 months apart. As long as your cycle is back regular, you can start trying.

ashley - Wow, almost there! You MUST let us know once you pop!

As for myself, I've been mostly stalking, but not really posting cos I have no news! I also mostly surf the forums on my tablet so find it hard to reply sometimes when I have a lot to say.

In the 5th month now and enjoying 2nd tri a lot more than first tri. I've started to put on a bit of the weight I lost, am still about 6 pounds below prepregnancy weight. My appetite has slowly come back, but I've also started having strange cravings for foods that has my partner having to go hunt for them (like how I wanted Hasbro gummy gears the other day and she had to go hunt for them at different supermarkets)

Bump is getting noticable and when I got my nails done the other day, the lady at the shop asked if I was pregnant. yay! I no longer just look fat! HAHA! Will post another pic when I can find time to download it from my camera.

We started going for prenatal classes on Thursday and the first class was all about posture and exercises during pregnancy. Although I wasn't too keen to join it in the beginning, I'm glad I did as I've started to develop some back pains and having trouble sleeping at night. The class taught some simple exercises, so I am hoping that it makes things better.

Looking forward to next appointment as it will be the big scan where they check for everything and also for the gender. That will be on Nov 8. Can't wait to find out!!!

Wishing everyone a Happy Halloween!


----------



## Coconuts

The 20 week scan is lovely. Loooooooooong and you get to see so much. We saw ears, feet, hands, face, heart, kidneys, spine, we saw the blood flowing well through the umbilical chord and her thighs and they didn't make us wait until the end to say 99.999999999% team pink which was nice.
You'll love it!
Looking forward to seeing your bump!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

ashleywalton said:


> Lolo-How fun! I have been to a couple of those gender reveal parties. Very cute, fun and exciting! :)
> 
> I cannot believe I'm in my last week...

your other two girls were both early weren't they??---I really hope I don't go all the way to my due date LOL


----------



## B&LsMom

COCO not sure how Lolo plans of doing it, but normally its when you cut into the cake that the gender is revealed either with the cake itself dyed pink or blue, or the frosting between layers being pink or blue. 

Ebelle feel free to fast forward to the 8th of Nov if you like--that just takes me that much closer to my due date--and puts a babe in Ashley's arms--and lets Lolo know pink or blue too---I think we can all be in agreement LOL


----------



## ashleywalton

Blakesmom- My first was just past her due date but I was induced because of pre-e. My 2nd came at 36 weeks. Here I am 5 days from my due date, she's gonna be late. lol


----------



## LoloShells

Ashley I say go for a long, brisk walk this evening get your blood pumping and your breath coming fast. My spidey sense says this might be a good night. :) 

Bmom, yes I will request that the cake be all white outside, white cake inside, with either blue or pink frosting inside between the layers. Then we'll cut into it to learn. I'll get video for you ladies :)


----------



## LoloShells

We'll play a few games, have baby themed food like baby back ribs, baby quiche, and swaddled babies (pigs in a blanket). Lots ofwhite decor with bits of blue and pink about. I've made an adorable 3 tier platter from white plates and candle stick holders from the dollar store, and crepe paper rose topiaries... Guests will wear team blue or team pink stickers. Hoping it goes off without a hitch and looks the way it does in my head :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Hope it goes the way you want it to! :) 
Tomorrow is my moms birthday and ny father in laws birthday. So, tomorrow would be interesting. :)


----------



## Coconuts

I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, that's so cool! I was imagining 'It's a girl/boy' iced on the top. Love the cut and see approach!!!

Yes yes yes make sure you get someone to catch it on video. I've never been part of a gender reveal party, would love to see the big moment. come to think of it, I've never even been to a baby shower. Poor old Coco. that's what you get for being European I guess. Catching on in the UK now I think but Italy, not so much.


----------



## Katy78

Exciting times for everybody here :). Pregnancies progressing well and I'm sure babies do something amazing every single day :).

*Lolo*, I've never been to a baby reveal party, not even a baby shower. I bet it's going to be a blast and I'm happy we'll get to see the big reveal too :)

*Ashley*, did your youngest decide to appear like Lolo predicted? It's a full moon today too so maybe you won't have to wait till past your due date.

*ebelle*, :happydance: for the noticeable bump (am a tiny bit jealous though :winkwink:). 8th Nov isn't that far off. My morphology scan is on the 9th and it seems very close to me, especially since I'm off work from this Wednesday till the end of the week :).

AFM, I'm not getting ready for the move yet, I have till December. That's great because I'll only have to pay double rent for a month instead of two (the contract for the old apartment expires at the end of the year).
Nothing special going on with my pregnancy (which is good). Bump is slowly growing, even my OH sees it now :winkwink:. He began calling me fatso :dohh::haha:. In a totally loving way and I don't mind.
Second tri is the best like everybody says. My MS is gone, bump is growing.I don't have any cravings though and my appetite has only increased slightly maybe. Not really. 
I feel great.

We already know that Ashley, Coco and myself are having girls, bmom is having a boy. But ebelle and Lolo are still a mystery. I think that ebelle is having a girl and Lolo a boy. And for hopefulmom, I have no idea. Either a boy or a girl ;).


----------



## ebelle

ashley did you pop? can't wait to find out!

Katy - its nice that you dont have to pay double rent twice. I also think its nice that the new place is furnished.

I forgot to add that OH and I went to IKEA last week. We need to rearrange our apartment a bit. Right now we have 1 bedroom and 1 study room. With the baby coming, we'll need to convert the study into half baby room, half study. This also means clearing out the living room etc to make space. It is going to be a fairly big project that will require a lot of help. Going to get my friends to come over and help to move the big items when we've decided what to do.

In other news, we find out if we're having a girl or boy in just 10 days! So the countdown begins now!


----------



## Coconuts

Good idea. Even if you feel like you can, don't go hauling around heavy things. You get the preggo pass out of all heavy and hard manual labour until after the birth!!! :thumbup:

Just 10 days. I think :blue: for you. Boys love their mums so having two would be awesome. A girl though, all girls together....... just as much awesomeness.
Just a gut feeling really. It's all the same in the end. A beautiful baby that you love so much it makes you want to cry.


----------



## ashleywalton

No baby yet...but it is only 6:30AM where I am. So still a chance for her to come today. 
ebelle- How exciting to find out boy or girl soon! It is an exciting time for sure!
I am more than ready for my little one to join us but as my doctor said "she doesn't want to come out." I guess she's nice and cozy...for now.


----------



## ebelle

I'll be pleased with either a girl or a boy, although I think my family is all cheering for a girl cos then they get to play dress up on her. We have a lot of boys in my family - Out of 8 cousins, we have 5 boys (a set of twins) and 3 girls. Even in the extended family, there are more boys than girls. So I guess the family is always excited when there is a new girl.

We'll be having more than 1, so if we have a boy this time, there's always a chance for a girl next time, so its not too big of an issue :)

ashley - maybe baby is so comfy she's just going to wait til the due date :)


----------



## LoloShells

Ashley did you get outside in the evening air and get movin?! I think she just needs some cool air and pumping blood, mama :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Lolo- No I didn't. Its been warm and too many mosquitoes out for my girls. I may go for a walk in the morning. My girls are spending the night with their grandparents. :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Home stretch here folks!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0133.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0135.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









2012-10-28 001.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3









2012-10-28 0011.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LoloShells

Aw man Ash! I think once you do it'll be go time, good luck. :)

Almost there bmom! Lookin good :)


----------



## Coconuts

BMom you're so bloomin cute, that cheaky little grin standing there with your numbers!
Looking great! You don't look like a cankle candidate at all. All bump.

What does Blake think about the bump and a brother coming and all that? Is he excited about it or is it too abstract for him?


----------



## B&LsMom

He is excited for his Brother--he calls him by name and will put stuff up to my belly for him to hear--he LOVES when we go to the store to pick stuff out for him (since he has figured out he will get to play with it first)--I do think it has been a very long wait for him--not sure how Blake will react once babe is in my arms and not hidden in this huge bump. We talked last night about being calm and gentle with baby brother and he knows to not hit him or push him--I think he will do well, but its going to be a big change for him--almost 4 years of being the star is about to change!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo how has Kylee been handling the idea of a sibling--she has been an only child for even longer than Blake has...


----------



## ebelle

Looking good bmom. Your bump is so cute!


----------



## sadie

Adorable bump, bmom!

When does artsie get back? The storm on the east coast was horrible. A friend's house went up in flames, my parents had massive flooding (3 ft water on first floor) and tons of trees down on siblings property. Thank god everyone is ok.


----------



## Coconuts

yeah, I hope you US ladies are all OK!!

BMom, so cute that he holds things up for bro to hear. Blake sounds like such a lovely kid! Well done parents!


----------



## ebelle

sadie - glad to know that your family is safe.

my brother and best friend live in Rhode Island and report that while there were strong winds with rain, they escaped mostly unscathed.

Hoping everyone else is good and safe!


----------



## Coconuts

Nothing compared to hurricane style weather but we've got some strong winds and pouring rain right here too. Like I said, no one is at risk of anything but Italy is sympathising with the US. Venice is all flooded but it doesn't take much considering it's Venice!!!! Saw people sitting in a cafe with wellies on with water up to their calves!!!! Life goes on over there. Must happen so often I guess.


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> Lolo how has Kylee been handling the idea of a sibling--she has been an only child for even longer than Blake has...

Kylee is fine with it, she doesn't really mention it though. I'm sure the subject will come up more once she knows what it is, and once I start really looking pregnant. 

Hubby had to go to work 3 hours away in Blythe. He has to stay out there as who is gonna drive 6 hours a day? We haven't spent more than 2 nights apart in 5 years. Sucks.


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies, on my phone so just a quick check in. We don't go back until Saturday. Princeton is still out power, lots of downed trees, but not so sure how much flooding there was, we are about an hour from the coast but north of where the storm landed in new Jersey. We did drive up to the airport in Newark and left our car there. Newark is very close to the coast, so hoping there was no flooding there! 

Bmom, you look amazing!


----------



## Coconuts

Ebelle, do you have a pink / blue scan today?????? I remember Thursday being a big day for about 4 people I know on here scan wise. Is one of them you?????????
If it is my guess is..... um......... :blue:?


----------



## Katy78

*bmom*, you look gorgeous. Less than a month now...

*artsie*, good to hear you're fine. Thanks for letting us know.

*Lolo*, how long will your DH work there? I hope it's only a short term thing.

*Trina*, I'm glad your family is fine, too.

*Coco*, I think ebelle's gender scan is still a week away. Lolo's gender reveal party is in two days :happydance:!


----------



## ebelle

Still a week away for the scan, but did go for my 2nd prenatal class today. Last week was all about posture, aches and exercises. This week is about nutrition and medication in pregnancy. 

Although I was a bit sceptical about going for classes, I am kinda glad we signed up.its been interesting and helpful so far :)

Artsie, glad to know you are safe and hope your car and home is safe too!


----------



## ebelle

Lolo, you must be getting excited for the reveal party. Take lots of pictures ok?


----------



## LoloShells

Katy, the work ticket says 3 weeks but we know better. It will likely be a few months if not more. Hubby is not handling it well. 

Yes, two more sleeps till the party! I'm excited. Im nervous the bakery will screw up the cake though. Dropped off my scan envelope and cake order at the crack of dawn today. Just praying they manage to keep it a secret from me. I'm worried i will go pick it up and it will say something like "its a girl!!" scrawled across the top


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and I will get pics and video for you ladies :)


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Lolo how has Kylee been handling the idea of a sibling--she has been an only child for even longer than Blake has...
> 
> Kylee is fine with it, she doesn't really mention it though. I'm sure the subject will come up more once she knows what it is, and once I start really looking pregnant.
> 
> Hubby had to go to work 3 hours away in Blythe. He has to stay out there as who is gonna drive 6 hours a day? We haven't spent more than 2 nights apart in 5 years. Sucks.Click to expand...

What the heck is he doing in Blythe?? My hubbys good friend is in the Border Patrol and lives in Blythe---not much to do there from what we saw of that town!


----------



## LoloShells

There's a couple big projects out there right now, he's a union wireman and he's not yet a journeyman so he has to take whatever crap job they throw at him.


----------



## Coconuts

Happy 16 weeks Lolo!

So my morning sickness is back :sick:
Threw up after breakfast on Tuesday and again after breakfast this morning. All the hallmarks of my first tri morning sickness. Feel fine, eat breakfast, feel fine for half an hour or so, rush to the loo then update BnB that I've puked. Ugh.
I thought we were done with this.

Anyone else get morning sickness bookending their pregnancies??? This is pretty rubbish. Hoping it doesn't step up to every day though. Ugh.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Coconuts said:


> Happy 16 weeks Lolo!
> 
> So my morning sickness is back :sick:
> Threw up after breakfast on Tuesday and again after breakfast this morning. All the hallmarks of my first tri morning sickness. Feel fine, eat breakfast, feel fine for half an hour or so, rush to the loo then update BnB that I've puked. Ugh.
> I thought we were done with this.
> 
> Anyone else get morning sickness bookending their pregnancies??? This is pretty rubbish. Hoping it doesn't step up to every day though. Ugh.

My friend did with her little girl, she wasn't sick with the boys only with Poppie and it carried on well into third trimester unfortunately x


----------



## Coconuts

Oh dear. How's Daniel???


----------



## ashleywalton

Coco-Hope it was just a one day thing and not back for good. Morning sickness is not fun. 
Well, I went to the doctor yesterday and he thinks I'm going to be in full labor at any time. If I'm not there by Sunday we're going to induce. I have major swelling happening, GBS+ and I have fast labors and need antibiotics for 4 hours, and my due date is today so at least I made it to this point. I will update you all once she's here :)


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> There's a couple big projects out there right now, he's a union wireman and he's not yet a journeyman so he has to take whatever crap job they throw at him.

Blythe would def. be a crap place to be stuck!! Blake's skin got really irritated while we were down there--flew into Phoenix, stayed in Yuma with Grandparents, and then visited Blythe to see hubby's friend and the RiteAid in that town was SCARY!! DH waited in the car and I was slightly scared to be in there alone buying face cream LOL


----------



## B&LsMom

ashleywalton said:


> Coco-Hope it was just a one day thing and not back for good. Morning sickness is not fun.
> Well, I went to the doctor yesterday and he thinks I'm going to be in full labor at any time. If I'm not there by Sunday we're going to induce. I have major swelling happening, GBS+ and I have fast labors and need antibiotics for 4 hours, and my due date is today so at least I made it to this point. I will update you all once she's here :)

I hope all goes well for you!! Thinking of you and that little lady about to join this world!!


----------



## Coconuts

Yeah! Congrats on reaching your due date Ashley!!!!! Can't wait for the immenent birth announcement.

If it was a one off, the m/s, then it has to be a two off because this morning was the second bout. :sick::sick:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Daniel is well, Coco, he is now very mobile without actually crawling forwards. He manages to go backwards and can get across the room way too quickly for my liking. We have also had to give up on the maxi cosi cabriofix car seat, it's just too small now. On to forward facing, we have been given a maxi cosi midi by my in laws friend, this allows us to wait for the next baby event to get the seat we want in the sale, that's a 123 so should last till he is 12. The in laws will then use the maxi cosi midi in their car. We are now in 9-12 month clothes at 7 months and a size 3 shoe, the next size up are solid bottomed shoes unfortunately (size 3 is usually 12-18 months). We have his main present for Xmas just need a stocking and some little bits to go in it. I am soooo excited and can't wait to go see Father Christmas lol x


----------



## LoloShells

blakesmom said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> There's a couple big projects out there right now, he's a union wireman and he's not yet a journeyman so he has to take whatever crap job they throw at him.
> 
> Blythe would def. be a crap place to be stuck!! Blake's skin got really irritated while we were down there--flew into Phoenix, stayed in Yuma with Grandparents, and then visited Blythe to see hubby's friend and the RiteAid in that town was SCARY!! DH waited in the car and I was slightly scared to be in there alone buying face cream LOLClick to expand...

I've never been but yeah he described it as pretty damn ghetto. I can't decide who's better off with the firearm, me or him! He was based in Iraq once though so I'm sure he can handle Blythe. 
Just took my power nap, and bout to get everything ready for this party tomorrow!


----------



## B&LsMom

HAHA I took I nap today too--I figure might as well work them in while I still have a chance these last few weeks. Good luck tomorrow!! Update us as soon as you can!!


----------



## LoloShells

I will :) I'll try to post a link to the video ASAP even if I can't stop to chit chat til much later


----------



## Coconuts

Can't wait to see the video, it's going to be amazing!!!!

Tina, Daniel's growing so well!!! Awwww D's first Christmas. I'll be in your shoes next year. G'll be around 10 months next Christmas so I'll be knitting her a stocking and taking her to see the big white beard too.


----------



## ebelle

What time is the party lolo????


----------



## LoloShells

The party starts at 6, but I wont cut the cake til around 8-9. I want to make sure people hang out for a bit, not just come for the food, the big news, and the hit the road! :) I'm mean.


----------



## Katy78

I was just thinking about you Lolo. I hope I'll be able to check out the thread for news later today. Can't wait.


----------



## Katy78

Hmmm, forgot about the time difference. I'll probably have to wait till tomorrow to find out :(.


----------



## Coconuts

Ug, me too Katy.

Have a good party Lolo.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh and I think :blue:!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm sorry ladies!! :( (I think :pink:)


----------



## Coconuts

Don't appologise!! I hope you get what you want, if you even have a preference that it. One is just as amazing as the other!!!


----------



## LoloShells

I don't think I care either way anymore, I probably lean a little blue still, but i'd still be happy for another girl :) I saw a little girl about age 2 the other day and it made me miss Ky at that age so I think this pulled me from being so heavily on the blue side


----------



## B&LsMom

Glad we're in the same time zone Lolo--I'll be sure to check in before bed!!


----------



## sadie

Have a great party, lolo!
I'm off to bed and will be back in about 6 hours for an update!

Coco, i hope the ms goes away.


----------



## LoloShells

Hope this works for you ladies!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4904290889847


----------



## sadie

I am on my ipad and it doesnt support flash! Gonna email u on fb!!


----------



## sadie

Yay! Congratulations! I am so happythat you are having a .......!!


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

THAT WAS AWESOME!!! And your boots are AMAZING!! Can't wait to hear if you have names picked out!!


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you!! (The boots are Old Navy and I'm retaining so much water they were good 'n snug this evening, lol)

The moment really was awesome, to have the whole room erupt like that made the wait worth it :)


----------



## Katy78

Yay Lolo and the little one :cloud9:!
Awesome!


----------



## Coconuts

Are we not saying ....... for a reason??????

Lolo:
1) You are booooooooooootiful you hot mamma you
2) That made me almost cry. Your husbands double arms up, legs wide, hero stance was priceless and that giant bear hug you gave each other was beautiful.
3) the room erupting was very emotional indeed. I'm sure it was a wonderfully special moment.
4) What did KY say? something funny because eveyone laughed but I missed it. Both times.

Congratulations on a great party and your

Spoiler
*BEAUTIFUL BABY BOY!!!!!*


----------



## Coconuts

Just showed DH and he thought it was lovely. I think KY said 'I'm crying tears of joy'. If she did then that explains why on the third time I watched it, I did cry. Just like KY. She's such a lovely girl! Well done mamma.


----------



## sadie

I used the ...... To keep it a secret from those of you that didnt watch it yet! 

I agree, the hug was an amazing one!


----------



## Katy78

I was just following Trina's example, hehe.
I was right. You're having a baby... :winkwink:
Your bump is super cute!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: The colour that shall not be named!


----------



## ebelle

OMG, that video was soooo amazing!!!!! Congratulations Lolo!!! And I have to say, it made me tear a bit as well.

So so so happy for you!


----------



## ebelle

So I had the strangest dream ever last night. I dreamt that we went for the scan on Thursday and during the scan, the radiologist found 2 babies hugging each other! She managed to determine that it was a boy and girl. This is the first time I have dreamt of babies during my pregnancy and it was so strange that it was boy/girl twins!

I know I'm not having twins because there has only been one baby during the ultrasounds, so I guess maybe its telling me that subconciously I should stop wondering about the baby's gender and just wait to find out on Thursday. Just 4 more days to go!


----------



## LoloShells

Spoiler: if you haven't watched the video go back a few pages and watch before reading on!!



Coco- thank you, you're too sweet, I must say seeing myself on camera drives home how much weight I've gained lol. I loooove Richards reaction too, priceless. And as for miss Kylee, yes she was in tears, and I mean sobbing. I thought she was crying because she didn't get what she wanted. When I hugged her and said a little brother will be just as fun, she corrected me and said "I'm crying tears of joy" my sweet girl. Always a crowd pleaser that one. :)

Yes I wasn't calling it out yet cuz I wanted some of you ladies to learn for yourself by watching the video. There's some good build up there where youre like "just cut it already!" and wanted to share that since you couldn't be here to experience it first hand :) 

You'll notice I was wearing a team pink sticker cuz only 2 other people were and I felt bad for baby! 

So now that that's over. I have to say I'm a little skeptical. The picture they gave me, with an arrow pointing to what is supposed to be a penis is not convincing. I was expecting a toilet shot but its a side profile of baby. I had my eyes closed during the sono, so I'm hoping she took more than one quick peek to make sure?? It just looks like a bit of left leg to me!


----------



## Coconuts

I always thought that calling it a boy was more 'for sure' and less open to error since there's something there to see IYKWIM. I was all 'what if she's wrong' when I went the first time and they said girl. The next scan confirmed things so I'd say just trust the sonographer. They do it a lot and don't just blurt out gender haphazardly without being sure. She / he knew what they were seeing. It's blue!!! A boy. When I was getting very incorrect boy vibes about G I totally fell in love with the idea of a son. I still want one but my initial get feeling was girl and when I started to feel boy it took some major adjustment and now it's back to girl I've switched back and am totally thrilled but basically, I would have been either way. Boy / Girl / babies / children they're all wonderful in their own individual way rather than gender specific ways.

Your daughter is so loving and so sensitive and sweet. You really did a wonderful job bringing her up. She was a little gem on the 'guess what, I'm pregnant, you're a big sister' video too. I hope G grows up to be a lovely as KY!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Lolo--Old Navy this year for the boots?? Might have to go get a pair next week if so--tho my feet are too fat to fit in most of my foot wear currently so maybe that wouldn't be a good idea for me : (

Did Kylee also say something about not having to share her toys?? DH had gone to bed so I had the volume low---might just have to go watch it again, again thanks for sharing such a special moment with all of us since we couldn't do it in person!!


----------



## LoloShells

You're right Coco, I'll just have to trust it! And thank you, I think a lot of kylees personality is innate. It's just her :) I'm happy to take credit though 

Bmom, I ordered them online. You can return to store though if you end up not liking them. And yes it was this year, got them in the mail last week! They fit great in the foot, I have wiggle room, but its snug on my calves. I have large calves though and I've had trouble with some skinny jeans too. They are a great alternative to the Carlos Santana boots I was eyeballing for 3 times the price. :) I think Kylee did say something to my best friend while she was holding her, something about 'now I won't have to share my toys!' Lol. I didn't hear it at the time but someone told me later. I assumed they had heard the 'tears of joy' thing wrong but if you heard it too, then she must have said it :) lol, concerned with the important things I guess


----------



## ashleywalton

Lolo Congrats!!!
She's here! Born Nov 4th @ 5:06pm. 8 lb 15oz and 20 1/2 inches. We are healthy and Im recovering okay. Will update more later.


----------



## ebelle

Congrats ashley! Can't wait until you load pictures!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Ashley, what fabby news to wake up to here!!! Congratulations to you both!!!!!
:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:


----------



## sadie

Congratulations Ashley!


----------



## Katy78

Congratulations Ashley!


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats Ashley :)


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Congrats on the boy! You look so beautiful and healthy and the video made me tear up as well. What a wonderful way to share that special moment.

When I did Quinten's gender scan, they checked his gender by toilet shot, but the picture they gave me was a profile with an arrow. I couldn't really see anything, to be honest, but it's less likely that they got boy wrong than the other way around.

Ashley - Congrats on the birth of your little girl! I'm glad you're recovering well. I'd love to see your birth story if you don't mind sharing! Quinn was 8lbs 15oz at birth, as well. :)

Coco - I want pictures of your alva diapers when you get them!

I can't believe it's November already! This year as gone by so quick! We had a great time at my parents and I miss having my Dad around always bouncing the baby. Quinn loved that so much, he could sit him up on his knee and Quinn would be hung over his hands, fast asleep in 10 minutes or less! I have to walk him around for that same effect!

Hubby's mom is coming on Friday, so I'll be pretty busy again, but it's good for Quinn to see his family, I think.

Everything was okay over here, except we lost all our food in our fridge/freezer. Our landlord said we only lost power for 12 hours, but our fridge is plugged into this outlet breaker that has to be flipped before it works again after the power goes out. Boy, did it smell nasty.

There was this adorable cloth diaper shop in Texas that made me super jealous(I don't have any near me up here) and I bought three adorable one size wraps from there. I also bought more fabric to make another sling, as if I don't have enough already.

I think I might break down soon and buy either a didymos or girasol shorty wrap. Do any of you babywear?


----------



## LoloShells

Thank you, that's sweet of you to say ;) I'm glad that all you lost were some groceries! Whew! 

I almost burnt down my house on Saturday, lol. Not cool. Damn pregnancy brain.


----------



## Coconuts

Artsie!!!

I'm planning on being a big baby wearer here. Just washed a huge swathe of jersey interlock in lime to make 2, possibly 3 wraps out of. Just waiting for it to dry to see how much it shrunk by, measure and chop!!!!! I almost just got plain cotton jersey knit but it's stretchier than the interlock so over time the interlock will be better as G gets heavier. No saggy baggy baby.

Here are the Alvas. I got thirty. A good mix of double gusset, the plush and soft minky and the regular (still soft but not fluffy) PUL ones. Got 20 bamboo extra inserts and have 24 muslin flats and 10 newborn wraps in boring old white from another shop to tide us over until the Alvas have a good fit. I took the pic when they arrived 6 days ago. I posted in my own journal but I guess I forgot to tell you all they arrived. The came the same day as some morning sickness too :sick: Got some more three days later on the Friday too. It's Monday now and haven't seen hide nor hair of the m/s since Friday so I'm hoping it was just something to do with my stomach being moved on out of the way to yet another tempory home. Poor nomadic stomach.

My wrap fabric arrived with a fabric bundle I'm using to make some baby bandana bibs for when she starts uncontrollable dribbling and the left overs are being paired with some flannel to make up 60 cloth wipes. All the fabric is cut (bar the wrap fabric) and waiting for me to buy some pins and go and borrow MILs sewing maching!

I'll attach the fabric too and while I'm at it, if you didn't see the cocoon and hat I knitted there's a pic of them too. (The hat looks really small but it's just the perspective)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121030_133951.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 3









bibs and wipes.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 2









cloth wipes flannel.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20121027_211519.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sadie

Seriously Coco, your MIL must LOVE you! So handy dandy! I wish I had a sewing machine. Here bibs are so expensive for what they are. It annoys me and I am immature in that I am trying so hard not to buy any. I wish I could make my own!!

Artsie, welcome back! I am glad you had a nice time. It is very impt for Quinn to be around his family, imo.

I have an ergo. Does that count as baby wearing? We use it often. O likes it. I also have one of those moby wraps that I keep forgetting to try on. I watched a few videos to learn, but then forgot to take it out of the box! I will try it tomorrow! Im sure O will love it!

Off to bed. Almost midnight. xo


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - I made my own wipes, too! Bunches of them, they are great. They are double layer flannel and fleece or flannel with microfiber or flannel on flannel.

I love the prints on those alva's. I might try some of their minkies just to try a new kind of diaper. My family thinks I'm crazy, always buying diapers, but they just don't understand!  

One of the new wraps I bought is a cow print just like the one I spy in your picture. Too cute!

Here's a few of the sling and one wrap I've made. The wrap is a shorty wrap, less than 4 yards, I have made one 6 yarder woven wrap, but I really don't like all that fabric and much prefer a ring sling over it. The shorty wrap is nice and I would love to carry Quinn in a rucksack, but he doesn't like a back carry yet. He coughs and wiggles everytime I try to put him on my back.

The blue sling I dyed myself, but wonked it up a bit. That picture is taken with Quinn's Great great grandma, she's 99! I have some osnaburg fabric I picked up in Texas that I plan on dying and turning into a ring sling. I'm thinking a red or grey gradient.
 



Attached Files:







20121025_175651small.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8









20121023_210009smaqll.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8









20121019_140607.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 7









8143550856_01fe72c6c2_h.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_4129.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, Lolo and Ashley!

Just a drive-by, things are crazy here with the move and work, but I've read along and am so happy for all the good news.

Artsie, I was definitely thinking of you during Sandy! I have family in Hoboken and they got very lucky... lost power but their cars and apartment were okay.


----------



## B&LsMom

ASHLEY---CONGRATS ON BABY GIRL BEING IN YOUR ARMS---I can't wait for my turn now :haha: Well with my baby boy--you know what I mean!!

Artsie I used a ring sling with Blake--most like the green one in your pics. I noticed he would get really warm and sweaty, but I much preferred packing him around that way if we were out shopping so he would be close and snuggly rather than in a car seat--we didn't even try out his stroller until he was about 5 months old (mainly due to weather--also because I would rather wear him than stroll him)

Sadie--the ergo carries are SUPER nice from what I have seen--those totally count!!. My friend had a Moby wrap and SWORE by it--looked tricky to me--good luck trying it out!!


----------



## Coconuts

No way dude! They're easy!!! I'm making a moby style wrap rather than a ring sling mainly since I light the idea of the weight being spread evenly over both shoulders but Artise is modelling the ring sling wonderfully.

I think the whole moby tie looks difficult but in practice is a piece of cake.

BMom I think I might be like you with baby wearing. We need to get our hands on a stroller / pushchair but when she's small and not so heavy I'd prefer to pop her in her pouch with my or DH when we go to the supermarket, grocery shop, out for a walk etc.

Artsie, Q's HAIR IS AMAZING!!!! Man oh man is he one gorgeous little babe. Seriously worth all the wait and heartache that came before him don't you think???? All those wraps looks amazing. DH looks totally at ease baby wearing too! Good job! What does your family say about baby wearing? Were you a worn baby?
I was cloth diapered AND worn but in a clippy claspy contraption that was around 30 years ago. Front carrier though. Mum is a massive cloth bum supporter and was / is the only person to suggest I get a carrier for baby wearing (although she didn't use the term) since I loved it so much. She was crunchy before crunchy was invented. I was BFd too and when I started solids I ate what they ate all whizzed up in the blender.
She's so on my side with all these 'weird' decisions I'm making I love it!


----------



## LoloShells

I agree Artsie, that is the cutest baby I've seen in awhile and he needs to be in commercials or print ads, they'd snatch him up in a heartbeat.


----------



## citymouse

That hair is unbelievable, Artsie.

I've tried a ton of carriers... the Moby never quite worked for me, as I'd get all flustered trying to arrange it while the baby cried. I ordered a Close/Caboo (I think the US equivalent is the K'Tan), which is like a pre-tied Moby, and used that for a while. But the best for us has been the Ergo. It's not as good when they're teeny-tiny--someone had given us a Bjorn and we used that from 8 pounds up to about 4 months--but it's wonderful now that she's older. She falls asleep in it all the time.

I think a ring sling would have been great but I never got around to trying one! I do have a sling that's just a big circle of fabric... it's good for hip carrying, but not very secure. You definitely have to hold on to her while she's in it or she could flex wrong and slide right out!


----------



## LoloShells

I want the moby but won't buy one. I have registered for it though :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Here's a pic of Lanay :)

We are home and she's doing great! I am struggling with sever SPD after delivery. It is normal for it to get worse before it gets better I guess, but I sure am ready for it to ease up. My other girls love her and our family feels complete. Can't ask for much more.
Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## citymouse

Congratulations, Ashley! She's lovely.


----------



## artsiekat

Congrats Ashley, she is gorgeous!

Coco - My family thinks I'm pretty crazy, but they've known since I was a little girl that I was a hippie!  I do have to admit that I am happy I do not live near them. I know they tried to censor their remarks, but quite a few breastfeeding and babywearing quips came out during our visit. I wish my family were more like your's! Quinn was so worth the wait and heartache and more. He is absolutely perfect and I am so lucky to be his Mommy.

Lolo - I joke all the time that we should take Quinn to some baby model auditions. But I'm a little biased in how adorable I think he is. the moby is nothing more than 5.5 yards of 23" wide jersey knit. S buy some on sale and make your own! Doesn't even need hemming because it's knit!

city - ring slings are by far my favorite slings right now. I think I'll get more into wraps as he gets older and heavier and I need more two shoulder support. I do like my shorty wrap I made, though, but Quinten doesn't yet.

I'm getting the crazy idea to pull out my loom, getting two small size heddles and making my own twill woven wrap.

Bmom - That green sling is linen, so it is very breathable! That one is double layered, but I used a single layer linen sling during the summer and it wasn't too bad!

Sadie - That definitely counts as babywearing. Doesn't matter what you use to wear the babes!


----------



## Katy78

*Ashley*, thak you for sharing your youngest daughter's photo with us. She's adorable :).

*Artsie*, yup, Quinn is the cutest baby boy ever.


----------



## ebelle

ashley she's adorable!!! congrats once again...

artsie, have to agree that quinn is sooo good looking and i love his naturally thick hair.

Coco - you are unbelievably creative with all that crafting you've been doing. Baby G is so lucky her mommy is so well organised and prepared. I wish I was half as good as you!

AFM, I've got about 16 hours to go before the detailed scan. Very excited to find out if baby is all good and of course whether we are having a girl or a boy. Will update once I know :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Good luck ebelle! Exciting times :)


----------



## Coconuts

Oh my goodness, Ebelle you've totally left us hanging here!!! Hope all is well, looking forward to the update hun. I think you might have got the wrong idea about my organizedness though. I feel rather disorganized about getting ready for her and feel that while I'm fiddling about with making baby wraps and cloth wipes and knitting I should be buying essentials like stuff for cord stump care, nipple creams, thinking about breast pads and bottle teats and all that itty bitty crappy stuff that you need and don't think of.
The only thing that's kind of ready is diapering but I need to finish off the wipes, order the Rockin Green detergents, wash them all half a dozen times, get the stuff to make the cloth wipe solution and buy the dresser to change her on, the shelves and baskets to put the diapers on, the bottle to put the spray solution in, coconut oil to use as rash cream, an actual diaper pale and a pail liner to boot. Looking at it like that, there's more to do than is done on the one thing that I thought was nearly done :headspin:

I cut out a wrap from my jersey interlock. It's great!!! but doesn't have much give. I know this might be better for a toddler but I really wanted it to have a bit more stretch so I can pop her in and out with it pre tied. I have a feeling this is going to one of the 'woven' wraps that you kind of half do, put her in, tighten it around her then finish doing it up. Gah.
Might bite the bullet and see if I can find some regular cotton jersey (not interlock) on sale and try again, keeping these ones for when she's bigger and the jersey bags too much????


----------



## sadie

Coco, while you are organizing what you need, add to the list a cuocipappa by chicco! It is amazing at making baby food! I made O her pappa today and it came out delicious! She loved it and the texture was perfect!

Ingredients: potato, carrot, broth, cream of rice, olive oil and parmigiano cheese.


----------



## Coconuts

Ooooooh will have to remember that! It's not a newborn essential so will have to go on the back burner since we're on a bit of a budget but just looked it up on amazon and it's looks great, cooks / steams the food then whizzes it without putting in too many air bubbles! Will keep that in mind.

So you changed your mind again and decided to try solids earlier rather than later?


----------



## LoloShells

My best friend wants to get the baby bullet and swears she will make this boy fresh food, lol. More power to her. She loves tv shopping!


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle - Exciting!!

Coco - In the beginning they advise to just use water on baby's bum. I actually still just use water. I just keep an empty bowl next to the changing table to fill with warm water every change. Every now and then I'll use a disposable wipe just to wipe him down with between bath days. Eventually I'll get around to making my own wipe solution, maybe when his poo gets super stinky!

I had bought some cloth breastpads, but I rarely leak I've never had cause to use them! I also have very large breasts, so I wonder if that's why I don't leak much. When I do I only leak out of one breast(my smaller one!). I've also been lucky enough to only need lanolin cream for my nipples in the very beginning. I haven't used the stuff in a couple of months. One perk about Quinten feeding constantly is the lack of leaking and never having plugged ducts. He doesn't go long enough between feeds for that to ever happen!

I hope you don't have to use the pads or cream much, either! *crosses fingers*



Sadie - I want to get a small food processor to use at the table for Quinn. Just mix it up fresh! I'm pretty excited to start him on solids soon. I will probably do it the minute his Dr. gives me the okay because I need feeding help! He eats soooo much!


----------



## citymouse

Coco, I liked nipple butters better than creams. There are organic ones on Amazon, at least here in the US. Also, I loved my gel pads that you can use for the first couple of weeks. They really helped with the rawness. I do leak and I use disposable nursing pads... Cloth ones don't hold it in well enough.


----------



## LoloShells

If my math is correct Ebelle should be having her scan right now! Can't wait! 

Coco, have you started a nursery yet? I want to see what everyone else is doing. A good friend just bought me the crib bedding I wanted off of EBay, I'm so excited!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/350637940397?redirect=mobile


----------



## LoloShells

I need an education from you boob feeders. Is it possible to pump, and feed from the breast? How do you do both? For instance I'm concerned about when I go back to work. How do I pump enough to have a supply for him while I'm gone, but still feed him from the breast when I get home? Is that even possible?


----------



## citymouse

Yes, Lolo! Entirely possible! You'll want a good electric pump. 

Your supply will regulate to accommodate whatever you do on a regular basis. So if you start out breastfeeding exclusively on maternity leave, your supply will be high enough to handle that. Then, if you cut down a couple of feeds and pump instead, your supply will adjust. 

Excited for Ebelle's gender scan results! I'm guessing :blue:.


----------



## ebelle

Well ladies, after a long 45 minute detailed scan, where the baby had to be pushed, prodded and nudged, everything is fine with baby artoo. The radiographer had a hard time getting the baby into position for the required measurements, but managed to in the end.

I am pleased to announce we are on team :pink: !!!

I am so happy as I always wanted my first born to be a girl :)

Will post scan pics later when I get home.


----------



## LoloShells

yay! Congrats Ebelle!!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats *ebelle*!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm not sure if I posted nursery pics here or not, sorry if I did already----but since Lolo asked :winkwink: Since I took these pics, we now have curtains up, and also a nice soft rug on the floor also!!

Ashley--Love the pic--thanks so much for sharing with us!!

Ebelle--congrats on team :pink: !! Looking at Ashley's decked out pink bundle makes me slightly jealous--but blue is what I know so I'm not too sad--maybe one day I may consider trying for a 3rd with fingers crossed for a girl! Or maybe I will be like Ashley and have 3 of the same :haha:

Lolo--I almost forgot to respond to your BF/Pumping question!! I breastfeed and pumped until Blake was about 4 months old--then one day he gummed me and it was a HORRIBLE pain, so then I went to pumping only. I made it until he was 9 months old with almost exclusively giving him my pumped milk, but by then my supply had greatly decreased and I was only pumping about once a day--obviously his needs were less since he was on some solid foods, but he would have breast milk at daycare and then the evening bottle would be formula at that point. Come 11 months and I gave up the pump--I was sick of that thing by then but he was only on formula for 1 month until his first birthday and we made the switch to cows milk so I was pretty proud of myself for making it to 11 months--I know many ladies make it further but for me that felt like a big accomplishment. My plan this time around is to pump as often as I would be feeding him if I wasn't at work--so approx every 3 hours. I announced to me co-worker today that I will plan on pumping at 9:30--12:30--and 3:30 as the other girl at my office pumps at the weirdest times! But my thinking is I can do a morning feeding before work, and then feed him when I get home at night if that schedule ends up working out. sticking with pumping around the same time as you would be feeding should also give you enough "servings" for little man to have for the next day while you are working. You might recall I recommended to our other Tina to take a weekend off from the breast feeding to "get ahead" with the pumping. With Blake I had a work seminar across the state as my first "work" time back right when he was 7 weeks old. He had to do formula for the few days that I was gone, but I flew back a HUGE supply with me that I had accumulated while we were apart. I seems I will have a similar chance to get ahead again this time as we are most likely booking a work seminar out of town my first week back again for Late January...Also like City said get a good pump. I ABSOLUTELY love mine--can't imagine a better model out there--but there are tons to choose from these days. I have this one: https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/463/freestyle-breastpump
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0106.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0109.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0115.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LoloShells

Bmom the little nursery is very sweet :) I wasn't excited about a nursery at first, because we don't own our home. I was renting when preg with ky, and spent weeks making her a nursery, painting stripes on the walls, installing a chair rail... Only to move out when she was 4 months old. I won't do that again. But I now have a lot of ideas that won't require wall painting, so I'm excited to get started. 

Thank you for the info. I think that's the part that was confusing me. Ya know, how on earth do you get ahead, when what you're pumping is what baby should be eating. Can't very well starve him to get ahead. It's all a little overwhelming but I don't want to give up on it this time around. I plan to order a few books, and I heard Kaiser has a really good breastfeeding program. I admire women that seem to have the whole system down to a science. Side note: colostrum showed up today, don't recall it this early with Ky.


----------



## Coconuts

We haven't started on her nursery yet and probably won't until after she's born. She'll be sleeping in the same room as us for the first few months, maybe 6? with her cot right next to my side of the bed in a kind of open plan co-sleeping, seperate zones, arrangement. I'm in two minds about where to put her changing station. I'm having a chest of draws to keep all her clothes with a changer on the top, the diaper pale to the side and all the cloth nappies and wipes on shelves about it. I was going to put that in our room too so the nursery would be part of our actual room but since we're cloth dipaering and I want to be close to the loo to spray off poop, wash my hands etc, it makes sense to put her changing / dressing station in our big upstairs toilet. I'm going to get a nice floor blanket to put her on while I spray her diaper and wash my hands. If it's in the bathroom them I don't have to leave her, or put her somewhere else or juggle her on my hip or move her about etc. So no nursery, just baby zones througout the house. When she's a little older and it's warmer (our house get's freezing in the winter when she'll be very small another reason to keep up all together) she'll transition into her own room which we'll decorate further down the line.


----------



## Coconuts

Argh, off on one!!! Ebelle! Congratulation on another team pink!!


----------



## sadie

Congrats Ebelle! That great news!

Pumping... I have zero advice to offer. I pump when they hurt, if O isnt hungry to help out. I never had sore/cracked nipples, but they do leak from time to time. The johnson's disposable pads were the best I have found and I have tried almost every brand. Tommee tippees are the worst and the most expensive. 

I got so excited about the concept of food that I just couldnt resist. She eats about 3 big tablespoons per day. 

lolo, see if chicco makes a baby food maker for sale in the US. This machine is so amazing, I am already hooked on it!

https://www.chicco.com/ProdottiChic...rt/00076006100000/language/en-US/Default.aspx

Congrats Ashley!! Your baby girl is precious!!

Artsie, serious model you have there. He is delicious. I would eat him up if I could. I bet you are constantly kissing that peanut!

Now I am going to go get my moby and give it a wrap! Atho O is sleeping atm.....


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. :)


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle - Congrats on team pink! So happy for you!

Sadie - I can't seem to find the one you have here in the US, but I've been looking at this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Chef-Ul...352394828&sr=1-3&keywords=baby+food+processor


----------



## B&LsMom

I haven't seen these "all in one" steamer/pureers before--very handy!! We have the baby bullet that DH got me for our anniversary with our miscarriage angel, so it obviously hasn't been used yet. I'm excited for it, but having something that is "all in one" seems like a better solution. I noticed there is now a "baby bullet steamer" on the market. I registered for it but don't think I will splurge and get it. Maybe someone will shop the baby registry for Christmas gifts LOL


----------



## LoloShells

I honestly don't know how women find the time! Id rather just pull a jar out of the cabinet, lol.


----------



## sadie

Artsie, look further. It seems that didnt get such great reviews. Maybe u can order it from amazon uk. I swear it is the greatest and easiest thing ever!


----------



## Katy78

News from the morphology scan. Everything is normal :). All the organs were there, measurements were within normal range, the baby was moving, the heart was beating. My GYN couldn't see the heart well so we had to take a walk and come back to look again. Baby A was good and moved so she could see everything she needed.
But baby A decided to shock us. She grew another organ. Yeah, she decided she didn't want to be a girl and now she's a boy :haha:. It was quite a shock because we were thinking of our baby as a girl. And there was a problem with choosing a name for a boy, again. We couldn't think of any names in more than two years since starting to TTC but we decided on one during our short walk waiting for the second US. Baby A remains baby A but is now Adrijan (unless we think of a better one).

Next dr's appointment on 17 December. More than 5 whole weeks away... I'll have to go through the glucose test too. I'll survive ;).


----------



## ebelle

Oh my Katy! What a surprise! and so interesting that you could think of a name on the spot! Congratulations!


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - That's quite some super organ growing baby A has been doing! Congrats on the little boy! Bet that was quite a surprise! I really like that name, too.


----------



## sadie

Yay Katy! Another for team blue! I think the name is beautiful! Any specific accents on vowels? I want to pronounce it correctly!

Artsie/City. O (3 times now) hasbeen 'caught' crying/ whimpering in her sleep. It is o sad to see thatit brings tears to my eyes. Does it have anything to do with teething? When did G get her first tooth? Artsie, anything going on in there?


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh my goodness Katy! Wow! Congrats on being team :blue: now! ;)


----------



## Coconuts

Heartbreak city Trina! That's so sad, must be horrible. Poor little mite. I remember Bunda saying she felt like she could feel D crying in utero too. Big sobbing movements. Poor little tots. Do you think they have bad dreams?

Katy, wowee, Baby A is team blue!!!!!!! Shock tastic. I think the thought of a son is just as dreamy as a daughter. I was sure we were team blue (although no one had actually told me) so when they said pink at 16weeks it took about a day to readjust my mindset then I was away with the fairies again.
Woot for a little boy. :happydance: I'm imagining it's like the English Adrian, or at least that's how I'm pronouncing it. Can we have some guidance?

For the record G is Gaia (Gai is like sky and the final a is more of an uh.) Trina would know that already of course :winkwink:

I hit 26 weeks and 6 months today!!! Since I did 13 weeks in first tri and I've now done 13 in second I've decided to start third tri now along with month 7th. Why not. What's the dif.

To celebrate I thought I'd snap a nudey rudey naked bump shot Homer Simpson style. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







26 week bump.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LoloShells

Holy crap Katy! Now that's some big news! So we have 3 boys and 2 girls on the way right? Oh man I'd be heartbroken if my boy turned out to be a girl later.... What a dirty trick! 

Adorable as ever Coco :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> News from the morphology scan. Everything is normal :). All the organs were there, measurements were within normal range, the baby was moving, the heart was beating. My GYN couldn't see the heart well so we had to take a walk and come back to look again. Baby A was good and moved so she could see everything she needed.
> But baby A decided to shock us. She grew another organ. Yeah, she decided she didn't want to be a girl and now she's a boy :haha:. It was quite a shock because we were thinking of our baby as a girl. And there was a problem with choosing a name for a boy, again. We couldn't think of any names in more than two years since starting to TTC but we decided on one during our short walk waiting for the second US. Baby A remains baby A but is now Adrijan (unless we think of a better one).
> 
> Next dr's appointment on 17 December. More than 5 whole weeks away... I'll have to go through the glucose test too. I'll survive ;).

I told you I was skeptical of early gender reveals LOL--Welcome to team :blue: and Lolo is right with the bump scale now tipped to 3 boys and 2 girls! So glad to hear that everything is measuring well and babe is doing great. 

As for me--got to see my little chunky boy today--he has hair, finger nails, fat rolls, Confirmed again he still has boy parts--I say he is ready and would welcome him to come ANY TIME!! But I guess I just have to be a bit more patient as he seems nice and cozy in there. Next appointment is on Monday for my non stress test and I'm hoping they do an internal check as well--It would be encouraging to know if anything is happening down there!!


----------



## citymouse

Oh my goodness, Katy! Congratulations on your healthy baby BOY!

Sadie, G doesn't have any teeth yet. She occasionally cries in her sleep, but usually it's like a 2-8 second outburst and she's still asleep when I go to check on her. EXCEPT - for the past two nights she's been waking up and crying (which she has never done, because once I bring her into the bed with us around midnight, she's usually super happy and just reaches for food when she wants it). I took her to the doctor yesterday since we were flying today and I wanted to rule out an ear infection, and he said it's just teething. He recommended Tylenol. 

I know they can also get night terrors when they're little, poor things. :(


----------



## LoloShells

Kylee suffered night terrors til she was 3. Horrible.


----------



## Coconuts

Nooooooo, poor little creatures!!! Night terrors!!!! That's horrible. You just want them to dream of candy canes and puppies and cuddles and full tummies.
What is terrifying to a baby? Abandonment? hunger? It's horrible to think about their private torments. Luckily a warm cuddle in mum / dad's loving arms is enough to make the poor things feel better.


----------



## B&LsMom

Probably re-living the birthing process--can't imagine anything more traumatic they would have gone thru--Nice warm water bath in peaceful quiet dim uterus--water drains--walls close in--you get STUCK--then you come out and its bright and cold and sooooo many strange people---terrifying I'm SURE!! :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

Hahahahah that's pretty much it BMom. Poor things. no wonder babies cry upon delivery!


----------



## Katy78

Thanks girls :). I must say it was quite a surprise. We were sure it really was a girl. My dr asked us if we wanted to know the gender at the beginning of the scan and the shock of it kept me from being too scared about any possible abnormalities further into the examination :winkwink:.
I always wanted a girl but after two years TTC I didn't care anymore. Now I got used to the idea of a girl and I got to love her, too. I'm not disappointed or anything and I do love this boy but I have to get used to the idea.

And here's my 20 week bump :).

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/Untitled.jpg


----------



## citymouse

Katy, it will settle in... you'll be madly in love with your baby from the moment he's born! And you're right, after two years ttc, pink or blue is a miracle!

Cute bump!


----------



## sadie

Thanks city. It really breaks my heart!

Very funny coco, regarding the puppies and cuddles comment. It's so true.
Your bump is just perfect! It looks great on you!

Katy, you look fabulous! Halfway there! 

Bmom, ugh! I hope that isnt what she is dreaming about! Thats a true nightmare!

I do soothe her right away and she stops, but it is just so sad to see.

City, have a good trip, wherever you are going!!

I cant wait for florida in less than 3 months! The countdown has begun. We miss our NY family (sisters will be going there with the family in february, too)


----------



## Coconuts

Look at that cute little bump Katy!!!! Where are you hiding him, you must have some amazing stomach muscles. Looking great Katy and half way too! :shock: Where is all this time going. DH said WOW when I said it was the lovely lady who we sent the magic OPKs too.


----------



## ebelle

OMG Katy, where are you hiding the baby???? That is such a cute and neat bump! You definitely have abs of steel. I feel like a whale in comparison. No wonder my family keeps asking if I am having twins. 

I heard its common for babies to have night terrors. One way to soothe them is to let them sleep with lullaby music or a clock that is loud enough to be heard (simulates mommy's heartbeat)

I am going to post my woefully huge bump picture. Isn't it awful????? Why is my bump so huge compared to everyone else?????
 



Attached Files:







BabyArtoo20weeksbump.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ebelle

I forgot to add my scan pictire. Baby Artoo is sucking on her hand in this one :)
 



Attached Files:







BabyArtoo20weekscan.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LoloShells

Aw Ebelle, you're not huge. :) My bump is getting there too, and its still really odd looking. Really low. I have to basically expose my downstairs just to get to the bottom of my bump. I still don't look pregnant, just like I've put on weight.
I'll post a pic but please ignore the stretch marks,oh and the bottom boob, lol sorry! :blush:

On a bright note, while DH and I were lazing about in bed this morning, I could feel baby boy kicking. Not just the little flutters like I felt at first with Kylee, but full on kicks. I put DH's hand on my belly and he could feel them too :) How strange to go from not feeling anything, to feeling him full force.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0730.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## citymouse

Aw, all of your bumps are perfect!


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, your bump looks perfect. And so does yours *Lolo*. Mine is too small. But that's because the placenta is attached on the posterior side. My stomach muscles are not well developed. I don't work out at all. :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

Do you mean anterior? At the front? I didn't know that effected bumpage!!
All babies, bumps, moms, pregnancies and births are different.
All the bumps are perfect for their residents and their mammas.

Ebelle, you don't look like a whale at all. My bump was big like that at 20 weeks although my bump has been and still is all suck up front like I swallowed a basket ball. DH is always laughing because I don't look pregnant from behind, I still have a waist then I slowly turn and BOOM. Holy cow that woman's pregnant! hahahahah


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - Sometimes Q fusses in his sleep, but I haven't seen him crying. Poor babe, that would break my heart to see. As mother's we just want them safe, protected, warm, full and happy, don't we?

Katy - What a gorgeous tiny bump you have! You look amazing!

Ebelle - I looked very much like that at 20 weeks, but I'm sure that's not comforting as I was lugging around this huge, giant belly by the end! Artoo is looking perfect!

Lolo - So jealous of that super long torso of your's. You're pretty tall, right? I think your bump is gorgeous and it'll pop up soon enough, you've just got a lot of height for the little one to cover!


----------



## LoloShells

Aw thanks Artsie :) this torso is impossible. I have to get one piece bathing suits special made, and shirts are always too short on me. I'm about 5'9, not super tall but not short by any means. I've always dreamed of being one of those short lil skinny things, lol. I've always disliked being tall. Ive always fallen in love with short men. Every one of them was my height or shorter. I couldn't even wear heels at my wedding, lol. But alas I agree, it will move up at some point, I hope!


----------



## sadie

You all have great bumps! I should post my 20 month pic again. I even had a bump one month in. Always huge, round, hard. I'm going to look for it.

Ebelle, so nice to see your face again! I am so used to the one with the sunglasses in the swimming pool! :)

Ok, off to mother in law's for dinner. Woo hoo!


----------



## Katy78

Coconuts said:


> Do you mean anterior? At the front? I didn't know that effected bumpage!!

I mean posterior (at the back). On the inside, next to my spine. That's how I picture it at least. I had anatomy at university but not human (I'm a vet :winkwink:). And I forgot most of it anyway :haha:.


----------



## sadie

You are a veterinarian?? That's wonderful!! Amazing occupation!


----------



## Katy78

YUp, I am. But I don't work with animals, I work for a pharmaceutical company (animal drugs). Not what I went to university for but it's not bad at all (if you ignore my dragon lady boss...).


----------



## sadie

Do you test them on people to make sure they'll work?

On the topic.... My dog requires 3 eye meds a day, 2x a day. Dorzolamide in the USA costs 120$. In Italy, about 8&#8364;. Xalatan in the USA $130. In Italy 20&#8364;. Of course i have been buying her meds in italy for a few years now.... 

Poor doggie. Something is wrong and we are going to the vet on Thursday. She is old, blind in one eye, had anal cancer. Is a very happy and loving dog. The most gentle I have ever met. I rescued her 4 years ago. Best. Thing. Ever. 

OK, enough of Joy. How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Katy78

Poor doggy :(. But as long as she seems happy and is not in too much pain and still eats of course I don't see any reasons why she shouldn't live on.

No, we don't test animal drugs on people :winkwink:. We're a generic company and we don't even test them on animals that much. But some clinical tests are necessary sometimes unfortunately. I work with documentation though.


----------



## Coconuts

Katy78 said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> Do you mean anterior? At the front? I didn't know that effected bumpage!!
> 
> I mean posterior (at the back). On the inside, next to my spine. That's how I picture it at least. I had anatomy at university but not human (I'm a vet :winkwink:). And I forgot most of it anyway :haha:.Click to expand...

I'm confused about this whole placenta thing then. I thought posterior was the more common position. Do anterior placenta tend to mean bigger bumps then?


----------



## sadie

No clue from me mine was in the front and i was tremendo!


----------



## artsiekat

My placenta was in the front as well. I was huge!


----------



## ebelle

Thank you for the kind words everyone. I still feel huge though! LOL!

Lolo - your bump is so nice and neat below! Mine feels so huge and all over the place its pressing almost to my boobs when I sit down! 

sadie - I had to pause for a while to remember which picture I had been using before! LOL!

I think my placenta might be in the front too, maybe thats why I'm feeling so big!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Katy, how cool that you're a vet.

My dog is my first baby. He's seven and a half and I feel bad for him--with the selling our house and the moving and some traveling, he's been sort of left out. I'm trying to give him extra snuggles. He has a bad back from taking a very ill-advised flying leap a few years ago. But he went to work with me every day before I started working from home, and he's the sweetest thing. He loves everybody and LOVES the baby.


----------



## LoloShells

Aw doggies :) mine are both in need of fixing. I can't deal with another heat, and our lil boy pup has started marking inside the house! I make him wear a wrap to cover his goods so he can't do it. Hope to get him in soon! Our girl is almost 3 and she is the sweetest mutt ever. So smart and so kind and loving. She will hug you if you ask for it. A full on dog hug, arms around your neck, head on your shoulder hug... Just ask! :) 
Had routine doc appt today to officially meet my new Kaiser doctor. She did a quick us to see if she could see this infamous cyst ( she couldn't) but I got to see our baby all squished up in there. She got a good weenie shot so its been confirmed :) sooo happy cuz I was starting to get nervous again thinking they got it wrong.


----------



## sadie

Ok.... Are you gals letting your pets enar your babies and Katy what is your opinion about this?
Our doctor friend here says it is so unsanitary and my husband agrees with him. For me, (this might gross you out and yell at me if I am so wrong) it is no big deal if my dog licks O's hand or even near her face (the face was the first time today and I was an inch away so very close monitoring). I know it's gross, my dog licks everywhere....kind of. But is it 'dangerous' like she'll catch something? I sound like an idiot even asking this because it is a dumb question. Of course it is gross and stupid. Right?


----------



## citymouse

We just rely on common sense. When she was little-little, they had very little contact, and if he did give her kisses, we would clean her off with wipes or water. When she started to get older and her immune system was more developed, we got more relaxed about it.

In the beginning, we did go through tons of blankets because every time we would set her down on one and then pick her up, the dog would come and lie down on it. We trained him his whole life to lie down on blankets rather than just on the furniture, so we couldn't make him stop... we would just toss the old one in the wash and put a new one down.


----------



## citymouse

Honestly, the germs on your phone, keys, keyboard, wallet, etc., are probably much worse than what would come off a dog.


----------



## sadie

That's how i was in the beginning, too! And it is funny how dog always likes to sit on O's playmat!


New pics posted in my spoiler!


----------



## Katy78

*sadie*, such a cutie! Huge eyes!

I personally don't think you should try to keep all the bacteria away from your child (you can't anyway). They should get used to it or they will get sick more when they do come into contact with whatever. Though some extra care is better with a newborn as they're still so delicate.


----------



## Coconuts

Trina OH MY GOODNESS O is so flippin' cute!!!!!!!!! I love every single thing in those pics, her, her eyes, her so-cute-it-hurts outfits!!!! :cloud9:
We 're making cute babes on this thread ladies!!!


----------



## ebelle

Sadie, she is so so so cute! That smiling look of hers just melts me!


----------



## ebelle

In other news, I am 20 weeks today! How fast time has flown! Can barely believe that its the halfway mark and baby artoo will be making her appearance in 20 weeks time. I'm getting more excited with each day and also anticipating when OH can get to feel baby artoos movements.


----------



## Katy78

Congrats on 20 weeks!!!


----------



## LoloShells

I have a c-section scheduled for April 12, 2013. If I go into labor before that, they will let me labor and attempt a vbac. Here's hoping!


----------



## artsiekat

I agree with Katy, I don't think they should be saved from all germs. Within reason, except for maybe when they are new newborns! Our doggie, Duncan, still fears the baby and will get up and walk away when we bring the baby near by, it takes some coaxing for him to stay near Quinn.

Ebelle - Happy 20 weeks!

Lolo - are you hoping for a VBAC or do you just feel safer about a csection? I'm debating this myself for when we want to try for a second.

Sadie - O is s pretty, I can tell she's going to be a gorgeous woman. Those eyes!

Q is 4.5 months! He had his 4 month vacs today and weighed in at 13 lb 13.5 oz and 26 in tall!

Here's some pictures, some of these were from our trip to Dallas to see my family. There's Quinn with Grandpa(my dad) who absolutely loved him and was a total baby hog the whole trip. I had to wrestle Quinn out of his arms to feed him. :) And, of course, the gorgeous man is DH with his gorgeous boy! :D And a picture of Quinn trying a little taste of pineapple for the first time.
 



Attached Files:







522769_10151285017900631_1567048968_n.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3









8143613210_4bb69369fb_c.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









8143547317_79fc6007a0_c.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4









8143569840_2c8430f7c3_c.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4









8143570990_0d95da13cd_c.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## artsiekat

A few more :)
 



Attached Files:







8143521721_a81069f215_c.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 5









20121113_162838sm.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 6









20121112_162131.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4









20121111_18292912.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LoloShells

Oh, I just love him to pieces. How do you not just eat your own baby??

I'm on the fence about the whole c-section/vbac thing. There are pros and cons for both. However considering I feel better with baby M on the outside, where we can take care of him, a c-section is the only way to assure he's here no later than 39 weeks. But if I'm lucky enough to go into labor say around 38 weeks (God willing), I think I feel pretty good about the Kaiser staff and their 24/7 anesthesiologist to go ahead and try the v-bac. If anything were to go wrong they could have me in OR and baby out in less than 10 minutes. I'm interested to see what contractions are like without induction... Perhaps I could handle them without epidural. I'm scared to vbac with an epidural for fear I won't feel a rupture. Not that I WANT to feel a rupture, but if it were to happen I'd prefer to be able to scream that there's something wrong, rather than have them wait to see baby's vitals drop. Does that make sense? Lol God I sound like a mess. 
Artsie I know if you plan on having more its best to try to vbac, as the more c-sections you get, the higher the risk of complications. I have a friend who's had 3 sections and in the 3rd one she suffered damage to her bladder.


----------



## Coconuts

Happy 20 weeks Ebelle. Time runs away up to 20 weeks. I'm finding getting to 30 to be reaaaaaaaaaaaaally slow though. although I've got so much to do and buy that's not such a bad thing!

Artsie, I can't handle the cuteness! The one with his granddad is just to cute. I'm not surprised he was a baby Hog, with that level of cuteness he can't be blamed one iota!!!!

Lola, that's exciting having a date planned!!! I'm on the vbac side of things. I have no first or even second hand experience of this and am totally uninformed about it so take my opinion for exactly what is is, whatever it is, but when I was TTC I was reading a lot of natural birth stories and a lot of vbac birth stories were coming up again and again and again. Maybe search some out to give you some confidence in going for it. I think you're thinking about it the right way though, you must consider as many possible outcomes and the risks involved of course, but I guess I'm just saying that many woman manage a vbac just fine and exploding stomachs aren't necessarily more likely. :shrug: But like I said, I don't know much about it.


----------



## ebelle

Surprisingly, I have some input on the vbac issue. I don't know if you all remember, but I have actually had uterine surgery to remove fibroids before ttc, so I have a long scar that is similar to a c section scar. Basically my doc will treat me as someone who is at a risk of uterine rapture, just like a post c section mother.

He has agreed to let me try vbac, but wants me to try not more for 4 to 6 hours. This will also only happen if I go into labour naturally before 39 weeks. If not, we will be doing a c section around the 39 week mark, which would make baby artoo a March baby.

I have read up a lot on the pros and cons of both and really hope I can succeed in doing vbac as that would mean if I decide to carry number 2, the risk of uterine rapture is not increased, but I am not going to worry about it and will just let nature take its course. I will be delivering at the top women and children hospital in Singapore where they deliver about 3000 babies a month so I am in good hands.

Lolo, don't stress about it and just let it happen OK?


----------



## ebelle

And again in other news, I felt baby artoo kick this morning and she was so strong I felt her kick my hand off my tummy for the first time. That was such an exciting feeling and I cant wait for her to do it again!


----------



## ebelle

And artsie, Quinn is so adorable! We absolutely must meet when I go to the east coast of usa next year! ( Looks like we may be getting married there next year after baby artoo arrives safely)


----------



## Katy78

*artsie*, I love looking at Quinn's photos. He's really adorable and I hope my boy looks at least a bit like that.

*ebelle*, so we really will be bump buddies, they will be born around the same date. If my baby doesn't decide to come a bit earlier or later. Great that you're making plans do get married. I hope you guys get to meet up. We've known each other for a while here on BnB and I'd love to meet any of you myself. And your adorable babies.

I've been reading about birth plans on girls' journals but I don't think I'll be making one. I've never heard of it before. Not from anybody IRL. You feel contractions, you go to the hospital and trust the doctors to do what's best. Though you do have a say in it, you can request a certain way of giving birth, epidural, etc. But you just ask for it on the spot. If you've had a c-section before, they do the same as everywhere else. They let you have a natural birth if it starts early or do another planned c-section.


----------



## sadie

Katy, i agree with you on not having a birth plan. I didnt and found it wouldnt have been necessary nor followed anyway!

Ebelle, I will be there in July so we can have a mini reunion, if that is when you plan to go!

Artsie, more adorable photos! He is sucha darling! Thanks for sharing!

Do your kegel exercises, ladies! I always did them while prego, but always forget to do them now even tho I am still having some problems with my pee. So annoying.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm not gonna stress, he'll get here one way or another. I'm just gonna be praying for the next 20 weeks that I labor on my own before the section. I just want a chance to try :) 
Coco the rupture stats are very low... But I guess if you're that 1%, then it might as well be 100%. 
Yay for kicks Ebelle, so sweet. I can't wait until theyre regular!


----------



## ashleywalton

Lolo-My birthday is the 11th :)

Cute babies in here :)

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm still trying to recover from a second degree tear and SPD. I'm really hoping another week I'm good to go!


----------



## B&LsMom

Sadie--O is such a little fashionista!! Maybe one day I will get to shop for pink--but we're probably done with 2 boys---I type this as I've over 38 weeks, having sinus issues today and a cough, swelling in my legs and feet and ready for this pregnancy to be over and a baby in my arms--so please no one hold me to this "we're done at 2" quote in like a year when I've forgot about this time LOL

Artsie--Love Quinns new pics too--was he a giraffe for Halloween?? 

Lolo---Yay for having a date to look forward to that is much more solid than a due date. My midwives apparently have no mercy for me and even tho I have mild pre-eclapsia at this point, they are waiting another week to re-test my blood and urine, which will then be another few days to get the results back, then It will be Thanksgiving and I feel like I'm going to pass my darn due date-----grrrrrr

Sorry Ladies---I've reached my point of being done now I think! :flower:


----------



## sadie

I am hoping for Nov 26, Bmom, which is my birthday! 

O thanks you for the compliments! She picks out her outfits!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm going with 11/20, or the 27th! I feel good about a Tuesday :)


----------



## Coconuts

Ebelle! Congrats on the wedding plans, it will be so lovely that Artoo will be in the wedding pics too!!
Yay for kicks. I just love them, the worries and fear got washed away for me when I started to feel G regularly moving about down there.

AFM just crossed the 27 week mark yesterday and I PASSED THE GD TEST!! Phew, I was really nervous about that. Say my OB yesterday and my weight gain is good 7kg / 15.4lbs and my BP is good too. She checked under the hood and all's well down there and G was hanging out head down. Good girl, get the practice in and get back to that spot again in another few months.
30 week growth scan coming up in 20 days and I can't wait to see her again and get a decent pic of her little face this time. My 20 weeks scan gave me NOTHING!!! :grr:
Here's the bump.
 



Attached Files:







27 week bump.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## artsiekat

Ebelle - That would be wonderful to see you guys while you're here, I'd love that! Thanks for the tips on a vbac, I know I'm a bit nervous about it, but would prefer not to go through surgery again!

Lolo - Good luck on your vbac, I do hope you get a chance at it.

Coco - Your bump is too stinking cute! <3

Quinn had his 4 month shots this week and I dno't know if it's related or a growth spurt, but he's waking up multiple times a night and wants to feed constantly!

In other news, he's an excellent eater and I might make him some sweet potato today!


----------



## artsiekat

katy - My birth plan was to have the baby! Actually, the only thing I really stuck to was I didn't want an epidural. In the end, I didn't, until I had the spinal block for the csection, but I was 9 cm dilated by then!


----------



## sadie

Ahhh, the epidural. I didnt want one either, but gave in. 

Sweet potato sounds yummy. I cant seem to find those here. :(

Coco, your bump is adorable! Great weight gain! Keep it up!


----------



## LoloShells

Mmm sweet potatoes or yams, a must have for Thanksgiving!

Ps, I'm only 18 weeks and I've put on ten pounds. Yikes.


----------



## artsiekat

I still haven't gotten all my baby weight off, ugh. It's a pain!

Bmom - I don't blame you for being done! I was so done by the end and I went into labor right when I hit 38 weeks!


----------



## B&LsMom

I put on 5 lbs between my last 2 appointments. I'm pretty sure it was a total of 2lbs of water for each leg and then 1 lb for baby which would be normal for the baby part---Grand Total weight gain is at 30lbs as of last Monday---I hate seeing the scale each week! Got a few more maternity pics I thought I would share since I don't have actual baby pics yet...but B&B is saying they are too large---I'll try again later.


----------



## sadie

Overall I gained about 35 and it seems as if I have lost it all, tho i did have some to lose prior to becoming pregnant. I would like to lose about 10 more, most from my belly which was never close to flat, ever. 

I think once we stop breast feeding, some more will come off.


----------



## citymouse

Such cute babies, Artsie and Sadie!

Congrats on passing the GD test, Coco!

In defense of birth plans... I found that mine was a very good way to get the nurses into the same "mood" I was in about birth. I wanted things very calm and quiet, and having a quick birth plan for the nurses to read--even though I was induced, and my birth plan was written with the idea of doing hypnobirthing--helped them get a feel for how much I knew about what was coming and gave them the opportunity to ask me questions about stuff I hadn't planned for.

I would at least consider having a talk with your doctor about what you want after the birth--I was able to keep G on my chest for her shots and delay her eye ointment, etc., and the bath (to give us more time to bond) because I had written it down and talked to my doctor about it. 

Mine was especially good for the pushing stage. My nurse kept things super quiet and low-key for me; it was awesome!

In retrospect, I would have a separate "post-birth plan" for the post-partum nurses to read.


----------



## Coconuts

THAT is an excellent tip City. Duly noted :thumbup:


----------



## LoloShells

Seriously, cuz my sisters nurse was driving ME crazy with her "push push,push puuuuush!!!" How annoying. I would want people to count quietly and tell me I'm doing well. I wanna know when baby is close so I can be motivated, that's about it. I don't like being touched when I'm in pain, so I want one of those bars that goes across the bed to help you squat a little. I don't want to lay flat having people hold my legs up. So I suppose a birth plan would be good for me, just in case I get to labor.

Kaiser doesn't have a nursery as far as I know. Babies room with mommies the whole time. I think they are cleaned up in the room? I'll have to ask.


----------



## citymouse

That's how it was at my hospital, too, Lolo, except that instead of whisking the baby off my chest to bathe her right after she was born, they just let me hold her. She didn't get a bath until she was about three hours old. (The baby nurses were lurking and my awesome doctor shooed them away!)

My doula has clients whose babies were born and then taken to be bathed, weighed, etc., and not given back to the mom for 20 minutes. I wanted G with me!

My pushing experience was amazing. The nurse totally got it. (She said it was because she works with a lot of Scientologists, who don't allow any talking at all during birth! :rofl: ) She would watch the monitor, then tell me when it was time to push, count quietly as I breathed, and then we would all relax and talk until the next contraction. Granted, you won't have quite as chatty an atmosphere without an epidural, but you can still have a peaceful, calm environment. I definitely did NOT want the "Push push push push push!" rah-rah-rah cheerleader thing happening. Like, hello, I heard you the first time!


----------



## B&LsMom

I presented my midwife with 3 copies of my birthplan at my appointment last week bahaha--she gave them all back--1 signed and said to give the signed one to the nurse at the time of my hospital check in and keep the other one in my room I think--I guess I have my 3rd copy "just in case" LOL


----------



## sadie

Ay tips on what worked for your babies' transition to their crib? We moved O's crib into our room tonight to start getting her used to it..... Too much space for her, imo! She is rolling around.

Also, artsie and coco, what is the name of the absorbant fabric I can go and buy to make bandana bibs? (Coco, if you know the word in italian, that would be great!). Thx!!


----------



## citymouse

Once they start rolling, there's nothing you can do about it! As long as she's staying asleep that should be okay. I know they make crib dividers for people who want to put their little-little babies in a crib from the start. 

We started G in her crib with naps... then, when she knew it as a place to sleep, we started putting her in it at night. She stays there until her first wake-up and then I bring her into our room. Except our monitor doesn't work at the new house, the bedrooms are too far apart, so I have to go get her out of bed every night before I go to sleep... huge bummer! 

Is she having trouble/fussing more? Where was she sleeping before? You might try sleeping with a blanket or lovey in bed with you so it gets your scent and then giving it to her.

Good luck! Does she sleep through the night? G isn't even close!


----------



## B&LsMom

Blake was in his crib from day one--sorry I'm not much help there. We would roll up receiving blankets and put him down with those on either side so he couldn't really roll over those--they were kind of like a speed bump to keep him on his back.


----------



## sadie

Thanks city. O usually sleeps 8 hours in her bassinet which is next to my side of the bed. We brought her crib in her to start the transition. Its funny how she saw it in our room and kept eyeing it. 
I want her close to me in the beginning crib weeks so thought it was a good idea to roll it in. 
How is the new house? Still lots to unpack?

Have you tried a monitor with a longer range? They make more serious ones. Another option walkie talkies.... Tape down the talk button on G's. Silly suggestion, but who. Knows.


----------



## sadie

Funny! We have 'speed bumps' in her bassinet from when she was half the size! Cute description.


----------



## citymouse

Will her bassinet sit in the crib? That's what we did when she used to sleep in the bassinet (between us on the bed) and I wanted to get her to transition to the Pack & Play (next to the bed). I just put the bassinet in the P&P for a few weeks. Then I took away the bassinet. 

We had a better monitor, but it stopped working unless the monitor part was plugged in (so you couldn't carry it around)... now we'd be using it except that it got packed away and I have no idea where it is!

She usually makes the transition pretty well... I just can't help wondering if she might sleep a few extra hours without the disruption.

She slept so much better before she could move around! We would routinely make it to 3-4 am without a wakeup. I think she would stir and then, because she couldn't move, just go back to sleep. Now she immediately starts groggily crawling around the crib and trying to pull herself up.

Good thing she's so cute! ;)


----------



## Katy78

Regarding the epidural. I think I'm going for it. I've heard both good and bad things about it. What I've heard lately is that it can stop the contractions (which is not a good thing of course). So I have to think about it further.

*Coco*, congrats on not having GD. My test is exactly 4 weeks from today. I sure hope I don't have it. I don't think I do, even though diabetes is in my family. But even if I do have it, my diet wouldn't be much different than it already is. I eat healthy and I don't have much of a sweet tooth.

I don't weigh myself at all. Well, I did at my mom's the other day and it was like 2 kilos in two weeks. That got me a bit worried. But it was after a huge meal and I had over a kilo less the next morning. So I guess I've gained abour three kilos so far which is good. 

Cribs... We plan on baby A sleeping in his crib from the beginning but next to our bed for about a year. I hope that works for us.


----------



## LoloShells

I want the bedside cosleeper. Looks like a mini pack n play, but open on the side and its level with the bed. That way he's within arms reach and can't get rolled on.


----------



## sadie

Thanks city. I will try the bassinet in the crib. O loves the extra space tho almost as if she doesnt know what to do with it all.


----------



## Coconuts

We're going with the cosleeper but we've got a drop side crib so one side is just off and we'll hook up the whole thing so it's snug up against our bed. When she moves out of our room she'll be used to her crib by then so hopefully it won't be too stressful. Just before I move her out I'm going to put the missing side back on so she's still next to me but will get used to the 4th wall around her then one day mamma's not there but it's OK because I've got all my usual stuff. In theory.



sadie said:


> Also, artsie and coco, what is the name of the absorbant fabric I can go and buy to make bandana bibs? (Coco, if you know the word in italian, that would be great!). Thx!!

Well my bibs are just cotton but if I could have found some cute patterns in flannel then I would have used that. I bought flannel to make my cloth wipes with. Flanella in Italian.


----------



## artsiekat

Sleeping, ugh. Between our trip to Texas and Wick's mom staying with us, baby's sleep is all messed up. He sleeps in our bedroom in a bassinet(though his crib is in there, too), but I'll often breastfeed him at night in the bed and sometimes don't put him back. I love cosleeping, but I think it's making it hard for him to learn to sleep on his own, so I'm trying to stop.

Last night was the first time in forever that he slept through the night and I was pretty adamant about not nursing him to sleep! Next, I need to move his bedtime up. I'll try to get him in bed at 8 and he thinks it's just a nap, so then he's up at 9 wanting to nurse or play. We repeated this 3 times last night! 

Do any of you have night owls? How do you get their bedtimes earlier?


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - You can use anything for bibs, some are made from terrycloth, which is what towels are made from. Is that what you were thinking of? 

You could also make some with a layer of PUL (That's a knit fabric with a laminate on it to make it waterproof, it's what waterproof cloth diapers are made out of).


----------



## LoloShells

Kylee was always a good sleeper. But she was formula fed so that probably had something to do with it. She slept through the night from 7 weeks on.


----------



## sadie

Olivia sleeps well, but follows our lifestylewhich i am trying to modify tho will behard as it wont be consistent... Hmm.

Normally we eat dinner at 8:30/9PM and go to sleep somewhere after 11. Thurs fri sat even later and often out to dinner somewhere so O would normally stay up until we got home.
This past weekend, we stayed in and so I have been working on puttng her to bed earlier. She wasnt too happy tonight at 9:15 and cried for 5 min. I went and told her to go to sleep, shhh shh shh and i went back upstairs. She cried for another five and then fell asleep. It is an hour later and she is still asleep. We shall see what the middle of the night hasnin store for us!

Thanks for the fabric info. I am going to look for flannel to make the bandana bibs... They need to be absorbant enugh so the saliva doesnt soak thru as she is really producing a lot these days. I really need to go buy more bibs, but also like the idea of the bandana look as i can getnsolids that match her outfits better than the colorful ones that say " mommy loves me". 

Speaking of which, a store here in rome has one that says "my lovely dad is cool". Nice try with the english language.


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one raising a night owl. We tend to eat between 7-8, so I've been wrapping my head around how to change our schedule to make him go to bed earlier.

I admit, I've been getting a bad mom complex over his late bedtimes as every mother around me says they put baby to bed at 8pm. It would be nice to have some non-baby evening time, but I worry about not sleeping enough if he goes to bed that early before me. I doubt I could get to bed before 11 or 12pm, myself!


----------



## LoloShells

How many straight hours does he sleep?


----------



## artsiekat

He's actually not bad at all, by two months he was sleeping 6-8 hours a night, this recent trip and family visit he was waking it up once a night, so sleeping 3-6 hours, but he stayed in bed longer in the mornings.

Last night he slept for close to 9 hours! That was nice. I think we have it pretty easy with him, just want to move his bedtime up some.


----------



## ebelle

When is the GD test normally done? My doctor has yet to mention it and I'm wondering if I should ask at my next appointment.

Artsie - I wouldn't worry about sleeping times. Every baby is different and some babies are just night owls. Don't let peer pressure get to you and just do what fits best in your schedule. Given that he sleeps such long hours, I think he is definitely getting enough rest.

sadie - Is O teething already? I hear excess saliva is the first sign.

citymouse - when are we going to get some picture updates of baby G?

Coco - I am thinking of the crib with one side dropped idea. Only problem is OH and I might have to swap sides to sleep on and I don't like her side of the bed!!!

Oh and here's a picture of me from Sunday in my rainbow maxi dress. My bump is huge and my friends kept wanting to touch it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121118-WA002.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ebelle

By the way, a friend of mine who I hadn't met for a while was there on Sunday and one of the first things she said was "Wow, you've put on a lot of weight" and I was like... "Of course I did... I'm pregnant!"

Haha! She was embarrassed and didn't believe me at first. My other friends were horrified and amused at the same time. The funny thing is of course I'm still 3 kilos below my pre-pregnancy weight. Halfway thru and I haven't really put on much which I am grateful for as I am hoping to stay below 70 kilos at birth so it would be easy to drop back to my pre TTC weight.


----------



## Coconuts

Ebelle, here they don't do the GD test before 24 weeks. They wanted to schedule my test for somewhere between 26-28 weeks. My OB wanted it done at 24 weeks but the hospital doesn't do it that early so I did it last week at 26+4. Your doc will probably mention it at your next appointment. I'm not sure if it's routinely done everywhere though. My friend in the UK only had the GD test because her father is diabetic. I don't think she had it for the other two girls. I could be wrong though. I'm pretty sure that the US and Italy do the test on everyone. You might not have to do it, or request it??? Ask your OB.

Sadie, the bandana bibs are two layers of whatever fabric sewn together then folded in half (if you use *this pattern*) so what ever you use there are 4 layers of it to get soaked. That's a lot of dribble. I made 9 in the end and with all the washing we'll be doing in this house I can afford to use three bibs a day. That was my reasoning behind using just plain cotton. But like artise said, you can use anything you want.


----------



## Katy78

*ebelle*, everybody gets tested for GD here. Mine is scheduled for 17 December when I'll be 25w 4d. I'm sure they'll mention it to you at your next dr's appointment.
You look cute by the way :).


----------



## citymouse

Ebelle, you look adorable!


----------



## LoloShells

I agree, wheres the baby g pics?!


----------



## sadie

Ebelle, you look fantastic! Lovethe dress, too!

Coco, thanks for the info! And here i was thinking i could just buy some fabric, cut big squares, fold them into triangles andntie them around her neck.... Hmf.

Yes, City, time for a pic. Arterr 24 hrs, you can delete the attachment from bnb....
EDIT!! I am a litle slow! Just saw your email! Woohoo! Gonna go and look now!! Thx!


----------



## sadie

I gave in?
Tonight, O screamed her head off in her bassinet which is in the crib. Amost like a new as lud as she can get scream cry. Now she fell asleep next to me, in bed. DH is out to dinner with friends.... Maybe i will put him in the crib. The early bird gets the worm.

Artsie, i have to say i enjoy having sme relaxing time at night, as i did last night (shenslept until morning). Tonight she slept from 8-9 so that was nice too. Couch timie, i ate peacefully, etc. but i also love my quiet mornings with coffee and my ipad, as she sleeps until 10. I think whatever works for us is best.... Right now I am trying to figure that out because she obviosuly wont sleep so easily when we are out for dinner.

Sounds like fireworks at the moment. strange things go on here sometimes. Maybe someone got married.


----------



## Coconuts

Trina, you can make your bibs however you want. Depending on the fabric you'll most likely need to hem it, especially flannel - that came apart at the edges something awful during the prewash before I cut it up. You could just cut a square, run a line of stitching to stop any fraying and have some easy rustic style ones. There are no rules. The pattern I linked too is actually even easier than it looks. The sewing on the poppers is taking forever though. Velcro could work just as well but I think poppers are more comfy and secure. I'm just not a popper fan.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm suffering a case of food poisoning right now... I'm scared! Tmi but its been coming out both ends since I pulled in my driveway last night :(


----------



## sadie

Ugh. What did u eat? Hope u feel better soon!

I am going to look for a fabric store round here. Thanks for the tip, Coco.


----------



## LoloShells

I have no idea, I can't figure it out :(


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Call your OB/midwife to give them a heads up and try to keep your fluids up! Hope you feel better soon!

Sadie - It seems every time I try to put Q to bed earlier, he wakes up more through the night. Sunday night he slept through the night, nearly 9 hours! Monday night he woke up three times!

Last night we went out to eat and he slept through part of the meal, but then woke up. I rocked him to sleep instead of nursing and he slept through the night again. 

Ebelle - You look amazing! Thanks for the encouragement. It does make me feel better.


----------



## B&LsMom

ebelle I had the GD test at 27+2 this time.


----------



## B&LsMom

City I totally missed baby G pics if you shared them : ( I haven't been able to log in for a few days : (

Lolo I hope you are feeling better!!


----------



## artsiekat

city - Baby G is gorgeous. I think I saw a picture of the two of you? She looks a lot like you! Quinn has that same rainforest jumperoo, too.


----------



## citymouse

Sadie, you can also get pinking shears--the scissors with the zigzag blades--and pink the edges to keep them from unraveling. They'll probably get a little frizzy but not unravelled!


----------



## ebelle

Oh dear Lolo, I hope you get better soon! And please see a doctor if you dont improve as you can get seriously dehydrated

city - Baby G is soooooooooo cute! her eyes are so big and she has this really "aren't i cute" look. Thank you for sharing the link :)

Thanks for all the info on the GD test. I guess I'll ask my doc at my next apptment. From what I know, they do the test for everyone here, just not sure when mine will be. I hear the sugar drink is VILE! (not looking forward to it at all)


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, I hope you're feeling better already.

About the GD drink. A medical technician told me to bring a lemon with me to improve the taste a bit. But I think I'll survive anyway :winkwink:.

22 weeks today. Time flies, as always. Baby A weighs around half a kilo. Wow. My bump is growing nicely, I can still hide it in most of my regular clothes (most of my pants are getting uncomfortable though) but if you look carefully enough you'd figure me out. Nobody has yet, though. At least I haven't been asked if I were pregnant yet.


----------



## B&LsMom

The drink we have here isn't bad. I have had both the orange flavor and the Lemon/Lime--Tastes like flat soda in my opinion.


----------



## sadie

I have a massive sweet tooth and so I will embarrassingly admit that I enjoyed the sugar drink! Especially after being so hungry!

Thanks for the scissor tip. Here I was thinking about going to buy a sewing machine today. I really was! Like i have all the time in the world to start learning how to sew! I will tho, one day soon.

Artsie, maybe it is all just new to him and he needs time to adjust to the new schedule. I say hang in there and keep at it.


----------



## Coconuts

City, I PM'd you but G is just yummy. As you know!!!! Love all her clothes!


----------



## LoloShells

Aw I didn't see a link or pics. 

I feel much better today. Went to urgent care yesterday, cuz I knew I needed an iv for fluids. When I got there I was on the verge of passing out cold, my bp was 80/40 and the doctor there freaked out. They hooked me up to an iv and called an ambulance to transport me to a hospital. While waiting for the ambulance they called the OB at the hospital who looked at my chart and verified that my bp base is low to begin with (90/60), so the drop that looked so scary really only meant I was dehydrated. So they cancelled the ambulance, pumped the fluid into me faster than I've ever seen an iv bag empty, tested my blood and urine and sent me home with some zofran and a bread only diet. Baby is good, moving around like crazy right now.


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - So glad you are alright and got the fluids you needed. I think that's what they worry most about with food poisoning, right? Hopefully this is the most exciting thing to happen until your labor!

Sadie - Thanks, I think worrying about it too much probably bothers Q more than just going with the flow!

I also thought the GD drink tasted like flat soda. Wasn't nearly as awful as everyone told me it would be and I don't even like soda.


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah I think the doctor was just very worried about baby with my bp so low. And that was caused by dehydration :/


----------



## B&LsMom

Bread only diet on Thanksgiving??---boooo or was that just for yesterday?? I was whining about my GD diet all day today---I love me some mashed potatoes and stuffing and rolls and I had to eat mouse size helping of all my favorite things. I was well behaved and my blood glucose reading an hour after dinner was perfect (Thankfully because I forgot my insulin in my other purse---ooops!). Hubby said we could have a "do-over" Thanksgiving after Lukas gets here LOL


----------



## LoloShells

Doc told me 24 hours, but come dinner time I felt up to eating real food, so I did. Not as much as I normally would but yummy nonetheless :) As I sit here, I'm ready for more spinach dip.... Yummm.


----------



## LoloShells

Bmom, have they checked your downstairs lately? Any progress?


----------



## Katy78

Lolo, I'm glad you're feeling better. Take it easy though.

I just found out that my room-mate at work possibly has Microsporum canis above her upper lip. She's had it before and she's in constant contact with outside cats. Jeez... This fungus is highly contagious and drugs for it are something you really don't want to be on in pregnancy. What should I do? Nothing I can do, really. I can't stay at home because of it. I can only avoid contact with her as much as possible. Which is hard as we're in the same office!


----------



## sadie

Sounds gross, katy. How does one catch it?

Lolo, glad u are better!!


----------



## Katy78

It's a highly contagious zoonosis. You get it from dogs or cats or person to person. It's just fungus, not dangerous. But as a zoonosis it's under strict control. Treatment can last several months with antimycotics - definitely not recommended in pregnancy. It's seen as red spots on your skin, itchy or not or bald spots in your hair (if it's located there). Animals can be treated too but stray cats are usually euthanized. You can detect the fungus under UV light.


----------



## sadie

Have you spoken to your doctor about this? If it ishighly contagious, that co-worker should stay home until it is gone....

Dogs too? Would the dog have a bald spot? I freak out over these things and am wondering now if that is why my dog lost a lot of hair from her lower back. Now I am itchy.


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, so glad you're feeling better and all turned out OK. I'm sure their freak out didn't help you stay calm!!!!! It's weird when I 'talk' / message you thinking about the woman in the reveal video. I know it's you but, well, in my mind, the you right now isn't the Lolo from the reveal. I don't really know who she is? Am I mad?????

*Katy* that;s horrid. Just the kind of thing I'd worry and obsess over. Since getting pregnant I'm funny about touching MIL's dog. And he's perfectly healthy and up to date on everything. :headspin:
If it were me I'd keep some sanitizing hand gel everywhere, and STOP TOUCHING MY FACE completely and probably I'd not want to eat wherever Germy McFungus is. I agree she should be kept home but I'm sure she's not so considerate. It would turn me into an obsessive compulsive about washing my hands. Don't happen to have any hazardous waste / science suits lying around do you?

Morning everyone! *rasp hiss* How was your weekend? *rasp hiss*

https://www.roanestate.edu/webfolders/WHALEYCL/Environmental%20Health/suit.jpg


----------



## Katy78

Sorry about the topic. Dogs and cats get bald spots (some are asymptomatic though). But don't worry. I'm sure your dog is fine.
No, you don't get sick leave if you have this. It's really not dangerous. You just have to take care to cover up the area of the spot. So neither she nor I will get to stay at home. And besides, I don't plan on kissing her anytime so I'm pretty sure I won't get it from her :winkwink:.


----------



## Coconuts

Posted at the same time x


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, I see. Thanks for posting again, I missed your previous post.
I'll be more careful of course but that's all I can do... Can't avoid contact completely.


----------



## sadie

Is it like a ring worm? My students used to get ringworm.... Gross.

So, i havent yet found a fabric store, but i did go to a sporting goods store here called decathlon where I bought this very thin, but super absorbant microfiber 'towel'. I had bought one a year ago for myself for the gym and it is fabulous! I use it now as O's second bath towel after I dry her off with the first towel, to keep her covered, warm, ecc. 
Anyway, i bought one today to make bandana bibs out of it as it really is super super super absorbant. We'll see how it goes. It is pretty big so i have to figure out how to cut it up in order to get the most out of it!

:)


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - Hope you don't get, but it's good to hear that it's not harmful!

Bmom - That's so nice of hubby to offer to do a do-over! You're so close now!

Lolo - Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Coconuts

Ever resourceful Trina. I don't know about you but I find shopping in Italy the most frustrating thing ever. Time and time again I go looking for what I want, ready to spend my money locally, boosting local economy and whatnot but for me the choice is non existent or severely limited and the item that I didn't really want but close to what I'm looking for comes with a horrendous price tag!

I do most of my shopping online from the UK and even with postage it's still cheaper and I can get exactly what I want!!!!

baby bouncer chair on amazon.it &#8364;69.99 and it's ugly and doesn't even have a vibrate setting.

*this* is the one I just ordered from amazon.uk £23.99 and is so cute and vibrates and is awsome!

No brainer.


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - I do like the canopy on the green one, but the rest of it is strange. Lots of stuff on it.

Did I mention that I did buy a babycook? I got his one:

https://www.amazon.com/Beaba-Babyco...=UTF8&qid=1353694847&sr=8-1&keywords=babycook

I bought it for second hand, half off and it came with an extra steaming basket and blade. So far, I love it, it does a wonderful job. I've just been chopping up a sweet potato and throwing it in there every other day so Quinn's food is always super fresh!


----------



## Coconuts

Looks awesome. 
I'm fully planning on making all of G's food too when the time comes and you and Trina have pretty much convinced me this is a must have item on the making baby food list. 

I've never really entertained the idea of using store bought baby food in the tiny jars.

My mum cloth diapered me and made all my baby food. I wonder if there's anything to that. Like mother like daughter. I think she's chuffed I'm going the fluff bum route :smug: I'm very glad of her support. It's a rare thing here in Sardinia. Hoping to start a cloth bum movement single handedly with the help of my gorgeous G as baby model!


----------



## sadie

The homemade baby food is really delicious, minus the pureed chicken cutlets which i now mix with the veggies so O eats them. Yay Artsie! It is so easy and it works so well. I make a batch that lasts at least 3-4 days, that i separate into mini containers. I am proud of myself regarding the baby food and also that i actually love BFing and am thankful that it worked out for olivia and myself.

I must search high and low for sweet potatoes. Someone said they've seen them. I know O will love them. 

Coco, you are right. Shopping/prices here are just horrible. I keep forgetting about amazon.uk. I will get sme xmas gifts from there. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## citymouse

We use jars and packets of food... all organic. But right when G started on solids we had to pack up everything in the house that wasn't absolutely essential, so all the supplies we could use for baby food got packed before we thought about it.

Ah well, she seems pretty okay with it! 

Most of the mamas in my pregnancy group do baby-led weaning, and their babies are all eating normal people food! It wouldn't work for us... thanks to G's allergies, I don't even get to eat normal people food. :haha: 

Sorry about the fungus, Katy. I'd get some hand sanitizer and ask her to use it a lot. Plus a disinfectant spray to spray on the doorknob and other surfaces every day. 

Gotta go, we're trying to go to a movie tonight. My little sister is babysitting and trying to get G to go to sleep... not sure if it's working. She's been a bear about sleep lately!


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Bmom, have they checked your downstairs lately? Any progress?

I haven't been checked yet. They offered to check on Monday but I had my non stress first so was full dressed when the midwife came in and felt like it would have been an awkward transition to send her out and then back in again --I'm sure they will this week. Next appointment is set for Monday morning and they said last week they wont let me go over due--which would be just 5 days from now...


----------



## B&LsMom

City I commend you for your crazy diet!! My SIL has a freezer full of pumped breast milk she is just going to dump, but she wasn't willing to change her diet to eliminate "irritants" for her baby girl. My niece is now on some Prescription formula that is covered by WIC so she doesn't have to pay for it, but without that help I think she said its like $45 a container--yikes!


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> Lolo, so glad you're feeling better and all turned out OK. I'm sure their freak out didn't help you stay calm!!!!! It's weird when I 'talk' / message you thinking about the woman in the reveal video. I know it's you but, well, in my mind, the you right now isn't the Lolo from the reveal. I don't really know who she is? Am I mad?????
> 
> *Katy* that;s horrid. Just the kind of thing I'd worry and obsess over. Since getting pregnant I'm funny about touching MIL's dog. And he's perfectly healthy and up to date on everything. :headspin:
> If it were me I'd keep some sanitizing hand gel everywhere, and STOP TOUCHING MY FACE completely and probably I'd not want to eat wherever Germy McFungus is. I agree she should be kept home but I'm sure she's not so considerate. It would turn me into an obsessive compulsive about washing my hands. Don't happen to have any hazardous waste / science suits lying around do you?
> 
> Morning everyone! *rasp hiss* How was your weekend? *rasp hiss*
> 
> https://www.roanestate.edu/webfolders/WHALEYCL/Environmental%20Health/suit.jpg

Haha she's me ;) maybe you had a diff version of Lolo in your imagination that didn't jive with the Lolo on film :)

Even after the 5 lbs I lost the last few days, I think my belly doubled in size... I'm in trouble if it continues to grow at this rate! 

Can't wait Bmom!


----------



## Coconuts

BMom, you're on my birth watch with Jaz now. Do you think L will be coming sooner or later????
Exciting!! I can't believe how fast this pregnancy has whizzed by for you!



sadie said:


> *I must search high and low for sweet potatoes*. Someone said they've seen them. I know O will love them.
> 
> Coco, you are right. Shopping/prices here are just horrible. I keep forgetting about amazon.uk. I will get sme xmas gifts from there. Thanks for the reminder.

For the first time ever I saw some in Conad!!


----------



## artsiekat

I'm shocked you two are having trouble finding sweet potatoes! They are everywhere over here. I don't think I've not seen them. Yams are sweet potatoes, too, though I think sometimes they are slightly different(darker maybe), but the same thing pretty much.


----------



## LoloShells

Yams are what slaves called the softer sweet potatoes at harvest, because they resembled they're yams in Africa. If you buy yams in the US, chances are they are really sweet potatoes unless you specifically seek out yams at an international market.


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> BMom, you're on my birth watch with Jaz now. Do you think L will be coming sooner or later????
> Exciting!! I can't believe how fast this pregnancy has whizzed by for you!
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> *I must search high and low for sweet potatoes*. Someone said they've seen them. I know O will love them.
> 
> Coco, you are right. Shopping/prices here are just horrible. I keep forgetting about amazon.uk. I will get sme xmas gifts from there. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> For the first time ever I saw some in Conad!!Click to expand...

my fingers are crossed for sooner--but Wednesday will most likely be induction day--not so great for DH as that's right smack in the work week and he doesn't get any paid vacation time with work, but I'm not going to postpone just because he wants it to be during the weekend--I wanted it to have been 2 weeks ago LOL


----------



## Katy78

I've never tasted or even seen sweet potatoes or yams in my life!

American girls - how was Thanksgiving and Black Friday for you?

Holding my breath *b(and L)mom*.

My OH and I had a lovely trip today. We went to the coast, had some fish (very very good) and a nice walk along the coast line. Just what we needed.


----------



## B&LsMom

NEVER HAD A SWEET POTATO or Yam??? Very yummy--they have a darker color--more yellow or orange. My mom always does sweet potatoes with brown sugar and marshmallows for Thanksgiving and Christmas side dishes. DH's mom goes with more of a savory variety with a layered potato dish that has a layer of white potatoes and Parmesan and cream cheese and then sweet potatoes as the next layer with cheddar cheese---mmmmm not every day menu items as I'm sure they are both high in calories but both are YUMMY!! And I'm pretty sure Blake had so many yams when he was a babe his little button nose took on an orangish hue LOL


----------



## citymouse

So excited for you, Bmom! Just think, soon you'll be holding your new little guy!


----------



## B&LsMom

Seriously can't wait!!


----------



## sadie

I found some yesterday at an outdoor market! But seriously, they look nothing like our american variety. I almost didnt believe the guy. When i asked him what color they are on theninside, he said yellow. We'll see! 

Katy, they are sweet and delicious and full of vitamins!

My sis makes that dish with the marshmallows! So yummy. I love it when the marshmallows get a little crispy.

Woohoo Bmom. I am still counting on monday. :). Let us know as soon as you head for the hospital, if you go into labor naturally!!


----------



## Katy78

Well, they probably have them somewhere but I haven't noticed them yet. Not used in Slovenian cousine at all.


----------



## B&LsMom

Will do Sadie--That's your B-Day right?!?


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - We had a lovely Thanksgiving at home, just the three of us. It was nice not to travel! We make it a point to not shop on black friday.

Bmom - Can't wait till we get a picture of your little one! Fingers crossed you go into labor on your own.

Sadie - Happy Birthday!

I'm actually not a huge fan of sweet potatoes, myself. I don't mind them when there isn't sugar added to them. I don't really have a big sweet tooth.

Pulled out my nice camera to get a few pictures of Quinn to make some christmas ornaments for presents this year!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4626text.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## B&LsMom

Great pic for the ornaments!!


----------



## ebelle

Bmom - hope baby L comes soon! pictures please!

sadie - Happy birthday

artsie - That is an adorable picture! love his smile there :)


----------



## Katy78

Happy birthday Trina!


----------



## Coconuts

:cake: Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm going to miss the Birthday deadline : ( Start my induction tonight @ 7:30pm--hopefully little man will be here tomorrow!!


----------



## artsiekat

Hope you have an easy labor! Good luck, Bmom!


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks!!


----------



## Katy78

Am I still in time to wish you good luck *bmom*?
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## citymouse

Hope you're having a nice, smooth birth! No matter what it will all be worthwhile!


----------



## Coconuts

EEeeeeeeek Bmom, you're doing it. Lukas is nearly here!!! Good luck sweetcheeks!!!! I can't believe how fast this has come around!!!!!
Sending you easy labour vibes. xxxxxxx


----------



## sadie

Oh what great news!!! I cant wait!

(Ugh. Have any of you ever had to tell your dh/oh that you just dont like your bday gift? He spent a lot of money and i really really dont like it and telling him is making me sick to my stomach. I feel bad saying something....).

Ok, back to what _REALLY_ matters!!.......

Go Tina Go!!!


----------



## Coconuts

What did he get??????


----------



## citymouse

Sadie, is it worth just sucking it up and keeping it? Men are so fragile about stuff like that!


----------



## LoloShells

Yay Bmom! I called Tuesday the 27th didn't I?? Woohoo! Can't wait to see him :) 

Sadie, I feel for you. Dh is horrible at buying me gifts. What did he get you??


----------



## sadie

He bought me a nice watch, but it is very masculine and not my style at all. What bothers me is that we discussed the purchased a cpl of weeks ago, i told him what i absolutely didnt like and what I did like. He actually got me the one I didnt like. I dont get it.
My mom convinced me to say something to him and I did. He was hurt, but it really is something I wont wear. He is also concerned that the store wont let me exchange it as it isnt normal for stores to exchange items. However, i think in this case they will. 

Since my bday is so close to xmas, this was a combo gift... I'm sorry, but it is ugly. This is one from years ago, but the watch hasnt changed for the most part. Tiny details.

https://forums.watchnet.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=247363&rid=0


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - Glad to hear you told him, it's understandable he's hurt, but I think being honest with each other about what you want/like only makes you two stronger together.

Did he possibly hear you wrong and thought you said you liked that watch? I agree, I think it's very masculine and I wouldn't wear it. I would consider a style like that for my husband, though.


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, the watch is too masculine. Expensive, huh?
I could not have kept quiet either.

*bmom* is surely holding baby Lukas in her arms by now :cloud9:.


----------



## LoloShells

Aw yes def a man's watch. Rolex isn't cheap, you we're smart to speak up rather than shove it in the back of a drawer! I had to have a similar convo with my ex when he bought me a diamond heart shaped pendant. I'm sooo not a heart shaped pendant kind of girl. He was hurt, but in the end I got something I would actually wear.


----------



## sadie

Thanks for the support. Supposed to rain here tmrw, so i might not make it to the store, but perhaps the sooner, the better.

He can be a bad listener sometimes, but is overall an amazing man.


----------



## sadie

PS. I am a diamond heart wearing kind of gal! I have two from my ex DH, one of which I wear all the time. :)


----------



## LoloShells

I'm more of a solitaire pendant kind of gal ;) 

In his defense, I think men just aren't built for retaining info like things we like or prefer without it being drilled into them. My best friend has to email her husband pictures and links to things she wants, lol. Too funny.


----------



## citymouse

Yes! Hope Bmom is cuddling her baby right now.

Sadie, good call! That's too pricy a gift to stow away. It's a nice looking watching, but yes, very masculine!

My engagement ring had a small solitaire in a raised 6-prong setting. It was very pretty but I kept scratching my face with it. So I hardly ever wore it. For our tenth anniversary, we got the diamond re-set in a new ring and got a garnet bezel set into the old setting. He was really eager for me to be able to wear the new ring.

He must have been thinking about it for ten years, poor guy!


----------



## Coconuts

Yikes, that's a fugly watch right there. It's one thing just sucking it up but we all have limits. I'm sorry to say that looks like my old granddad's watch. you absolutely HAD TO say something or that's major money down the drain right there. You must show us what you exchange it for. I'm sure they'll exchange.

DH chose my engagement ring all by himself. It's not what I would have chosen for myself but it's still pretty and I love it forever because he went to all that trouble to squirrel away the money for it without me noticing, choose it, buy it and pluck up the guts to ask me to marry him with it :cloud9: If it had had a fugly rating like that watch though we might have had to have a chat about it!

Trina, It's been raining here solidly since last night at 10pm. Bleugh. Should be making it's way over to you soon x Enjoy with love from Sardinia x


----------



## sadie

and coco, i recall you had a very endearing proposal!

City, that sounds nice, and a perfect anniversary gift, too!

Lolo, solitaires are great too! I love jewelry. Poor dh isnt very good at picking things out tho. 

Ah yes. The rain. Crap day here. Thanks for sending it over Coco. 
I will attempt to go to the store at about 2:30 when the rain will be 'lighter'. 

Here is a before and after pic of the sweet potato I found here. The shape is the same as well as the inside texture. It's on the hard side as is an american sweet potato. The color is just off. The guy told me yello, but it looks white to me. Whatev.


----------



## sadie

I think 'patata' is code word for vagina here in Italy, amongst other little nicknames.

So we all have a little potato.


----------



## Coconuts

When my friend found out she was having a girl last year she sent me a message saying
"C'è una patatina!" "There's a little potato" :rofl: 

Boys have an uccellino, a little bird! :haha:


----------



## LoloShells

Hope Bmom is just too busy loving her little man to update us, and that everything is ok.


----------



## LoloShells

Afm, I'm a little freaked out cuz I just don't feel right. I think I'm having occasional contractions?? I can't tell. If so I guess they would be BH but I didn't feel these with my first so its a little concerning.


----------



## citymouse

Call your doctor, Lolo! Much better safe than sorry!


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - If something doesn't feel right, call your OB. Even if it's nothing, it's better to get it checked out.

Sadie - That is most definitely not a sweet potato

Coco - That's really cute about your ring.

DH got me a heart pendant with rubies, on the inside it has an outline of a woman holding a baby. He gave it to me when I was in the hospital in labor. I was really surprised because usually he never can keep a surprise from me, he usually ends up telling me!


----------



## sadie

That's so sweet, artsie!

The sweet potato was actually sweet, but not as much as our american ones.

She hated it, btw. Might have to mix it with the mushy chicken.

Brought the watch back. They will call me when they have what i want. Turns out that my dh has done business w/ them in the past. I dont understand why dh made a big deal about exchanging it. Anyway, he is home sick and i have made him some chicken soup.


----------



## sadie

Lolo, have u called your doc?


----------



## B&LsMom

Will update more later from my laptop but Lukas is here and in my arms right now. Best feeling in the world to have my rainbow here--love to you all


----------



## Coconuts

:yipee: Congratulations Bmom!!!! Can't wait for a good ol' update from you. Glad it all went well and he's here he's here he's here!!!!!!!

Lolo, I'm sure you're fine but put your mind at rest and call your midwife / OB. It could be BH like you say. There's a woman on my mummy course that's been having them / feeling them since around 22 weeks. She was crying one week with them. The midwives running the course didn't seem to worried about it though. I guess she's been to see her own OB about it though. :shrug:
:hugs:


----------



## sadie

Sooooo happy for you all, Bmom!


----------



## LoloShells

Yay b-mom! 

I havnt called my doctor just yet. I think the pain I'm feeling is a mixture of trapped gas, and kidney pain. My right kidney has given me problems (including a number of stones) since I was 16 and hurts from time to time, and now is one of those times. I don't have any bleeding and I can feel baby M moving so I think I'm going to wait a little while.


----------



## LoloShells

Oh and BTW, all this talk of sweet potatoes made me buy a can of yams and a bag of marshmallows to bake while Dh is away for work this week. (He hates them)


----------



## sadie

Brown sugar? Send along your recipe! Oh wait. I gave up sweets four days ago. :( 
(pure sugar things and marshmallows fall under that category) damn.


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats bmom!! How exciting! :)


----------



## LoloShells

Sadie yeah I add butter and brown sugar to taste, put in a baking dish cover with marshmallows and sprinkle chopped pecans then bake til mallows are light brown on top :)


----------



## Katy78

Yay *blmom*!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Congratulations girl!
Can't wait for an update :).

AFM, 23 weeks today :). Feeling great. We're also moving our bed to the new apertment today so we'll be sleeping there today. Yay!

I've never had marshmallows either, though I think you can actually get them here. Not in just any store though.


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, I just remembering this now but around the 20 week mark, might have been 22 or even 18...... just looked at my belly book at it was 22 weeks so right around where you are. I remember getting up at a stupid time in the morning with terrible back pain, like you said, like kidney ache. made me wonder if I was getting an infection but it was back ache right around the kidney area. G had moved longways since her kicks had moved from low bottom right to up near the belly button and at the same level on the left there was a hard bit. Her head?????? Well this was reeeeeeeeeeeally uncomfortable and my stomach where her feet were even hurt to touch, tender belly, aching back. I couldn't lie down so I was up and about for hours that day. it was a little better the next day and after that it vanished. I think she just moved and was getting bigger and was pushing and moving things that have never been pushed and moved before. My body caught up, my uterus maybe grew a little more to accommodate her highness and since then we're all good.

I didn't call or go and see anyone either. I didn't feel like something was wrong, just something was painful but assumed it was just growing pains.


----------



## Katy78

Lolo, are you feeling better? :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Happy 23 weeks KatyK!!!! Double didgits are creeping up on you, as is V day!!! Everyone's pregnancy seems to be going by so fast except mine at time. I feel like you'll all have your babies before me, like I'm stuck in limbo. It's weird isn't it?


----------



## citymouse

Hurray, Bmom!

So fun that you're all preggers and expecting your babies in such a compact amount of time!


----------



## LoloShells

I'm ok. Had some pains in in my left kidney last night, the left one rarely hurts. It was a lil frightening but I think part of the problem is that I've been drinking too much tea. Gonna switch to just water for a couple days and see if that helps. 
I have my 20 week scan on Saturday. I'm really nervous about this one. Just want a healthy, functioning baby boy.


----------



## artsiekat

Congrats, Bmom! Can't wait to see a picture!

Happy 23 weeks, Katy!

Coco - You are sooo close. Right around that time everything seemed to just drag. 30 weeks to baby seemed forever as I was lugging around that big belly! Sadie was only a few weeks ahead of me, but at the time she seemed to have her baby sooo much earlier! When I look back it now seems so short. But I love to do all sorts of crazy things, like dye wool and yarn and fabric, refinish furniture, bike ride and whatever takes my fancy, really. So not being able to do any of that was really hard on me as well as wanting my baby on the outside so I wasn't always worrying about his kicks and whether he would make it okay.

Funny thing is, the worry is still there. On average I check his breathing at least twice a night. I guess that's what mommy's are for. :D

Lolo - Are you feeling better, hun? (Just read your post) Glad you're doing better! Hope we get to see the scan!


----------



## Coconuts

I'm on super kick alert so lawd only know what I'll be like with checking her breathing. :headspin: I think it's in our mummy genes!


----------



## LoloShells

Kylee is almost 9, and I STILL check her every night to be sure she's breathing. That's a lil crazy I think, but I can't sleep if I don't. I do the same thing when she sleeps in really late.


----------



## sadie

Ah yes, me too. O is now in her crib, so free reign to roll left and right, as well as the usual 360 degree turn. She likes to sleep on her tummy, with her forehead facing down, resting on her arm.... Nice, right? I check on her often even with this breathable mattress. Originally I had bought pee protective sheets but i thought about it and immediately took it off. If the pee cant go thru, then obviously neither can air.

I love crispy toasty marshmallows! Yum. Jealous. I am a sugar/candy addict so this is allmso hard for me! However, I do allow myself dark chocolate.

Lolo, i understand your fears. Try to relax as much as you can tho as i truly believe baby can sense how you feel.


----------



## sadie

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=0bDrB47giqs&desktop_uri=/watch?v=0bDrB47giqs

We are blessed.


----------



## sadie

And I quote BMOM from page 261,
"I sooo can't wait for it to be our turn!!"

One by one..... :) 

btw, I love going back and re-reading this thread. Wish I could print it all out for O. Is that possible??

Yes, i figured it out. Under 'thread tools' up above!


----------



## LoloShells

That's a lot of pages!


----------



## sadie

Soooo, nothing new going on here?

Last night and this evening I let O suck on a slice of an orange. She loved it. Here theybsay at 6 months its ok to give an orange (not an entire one!) so I figured a little taste 10 days shy of 6 mo cant hurt!

She also sucked on pizza crust and that was a hit, too. And when i mixed the sweet potato with her apple, she was in heaven. Ate it all up.


----------



## LoloShells

20 week pics :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0787.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0790.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0791.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0792.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0793.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LoloShells

one more of cute little crossed feet
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0794.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## artsiekat

Sadie - Orange! Yum! Pizza crust sounds yummy, too. Quinten had some butternut squash today, he liked it a lot! I only made half of it in two batches in my babycook and it made a lot.

He also loves sweet potato mixed with applesauce, too.

Big Q was 5 months, yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4697lev.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_4679lev.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## artsiekat

Lolo - Awww! <3 Baby is so cute, love those crossed feet! Your bump is adorable, too. Still so jealous of that long torso!


----------



## LoloShells

Lol well don't be! This bump is gonna look stranger and stranger the bigger it gets and stays way down there, haha. And thank you, I think they're pretty cute tootsies too :)


----------



## LoloShells

Ps, I wish I could kiss all over that baby of yours Artsie. 

Regarding sweet potatoes and babies, if I recall correctly they were Kylees favorite


----------



## artsiekat

All over kisses make him laugh, too!

I told Wick I was seriously considering sending his picture to a modelling agency because one of the things they look for in baby models is a full head of hair and wouldn't it be awesome to have a head start on a college fund if it worked out!

I think the college fund idea made Wick(as in DH, I knew that would happen at some point) think it a good idea, too. But I'm afraid it might be too overwhelming for him.


----------



## LoloShells

I say do it! I'm tellin you, that head of hair needs to be shared with the world :) get on that now though while he's still all baby and adorable! I think its worth a shot, if it ends up not being for you, at least you won't wonder what if :) I really think if I had done something with Ky at a young age, that girl would be on the Disney channel. Now I'm not saying that I should have done this for my sake... This girl is a performer through and through and its really all she wants to do. I have bigger aspirations like doctor or something but knowing what her dreams are, I can't help but think I could have helped her out there if I had acted on it. Maybe Q will want to perform... Or maybe he'll just want a really good education and what a leg up :)


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, lovely bump and AMAZING pics, I just love the foot pics to death!!!!!! Big sigh of relief that baby boy is doing well!

Artsie do it! Q is flippin gorgeous, if you can make a bit of cash from snapping a few pics of his beautiful little face do it! I would. I'm sure you'll get a copy of his pro pics to put up at home too!

G is putting on weight and my bump is getting bigger to accomodate her! We've got a 30 week scan next Friday but I'm sure she's growing well if her kicks and slides are anything to go by. So looking forward to seeing her again.

Couple of pics for you. 29 week bumpage :shock: 
and I made my own copy boppy pillow. I just won't pay 69 which is how much they cost in the shops here.
I'm also in the process of make three cute covers for it with these fabrics. Cute or what!
 



Attached Files:







29 week bump.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20121130_190838.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20121129_083309.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sadie

Wow! 
First off, Lolo, I love the scan pics and your bump is adorable!!

Artsie, I agree with Lolo and I like your idea of a college fund.... I would send some pics and see what they say. It doesnt hurt to ask and it does not need to be a lifelong career. He is absolutely delicious and irrestistible! (O laughs so much when I kiss her all over too!)

Coco, I am jealous of your handy work! Again, your mil must think her son hit the jackpot! Are you learning how to cook? Hehehe. Your bump looks great (and very big!) -are you able to sleep well?

BNB now lets us upload directly from the ipad.... So I might as well share this. 38w4d.


----------



## LoloShells

Aw coco your bump is so adorable, and getting so big! Love the boppy :)


----------



## Coconuts

Woah Trina, I guess that's where I'm headed!!! My bump is really low already so I can only imagine a big overhang is where it's going to be at!

That's one hell of a bump and you looked AMAZING! Better late than never. x


----------



## artsiekat

Coco - Your belly is soooo cute! I love you boppy and the fabrics for your cover. Where did you get them? Somewhere in Italy? I want. 

Sadie - Your belly was gorgeous! I'm actually starting to miss my Q belly, maybe I'll have a second closer to Q than I originally thought. I was sure I'd need at least 3 years! Thanks for sharing that song, so precious.

Lolo - She'll do it if she really wants it! I remember my Mom used to sign us up for summer activities and one year I did the musical camelot. It was a very small part(I'm not a performer), but if I were that would have been very awesome. I did have fun helping my mom make my costume.

I need to hit you guys up for present advice. What kind of scarves are you guys wearing this winter? Cowls and faux fur are fashionable, but would you wear them? What about silk cowls? Does anyone still wear square silk scarves(besides me)? Would you wear a wide oblong silk chiffon scarf?

I'm so not trendy, but Wick's sister and sister-in-law are. I really want to give them handsewn silk scarves, but not if it's something they won't wear.


----------



## sadie

Thanks girls! I miss my bump sometimes and often wonder if the nausea I feel from time to time is because I am P. but I know I am not.... Just still 'obsessed', I guess. Or it is the mommy instinct in me. Again, not pregnant. Just crazy.

Anyway, silk scarves. I have 3. I think they are fashionable and make a statement. They can be worn not only as a scarf, but as a belt as well as a head scarf. Mine are large enough to do all three. I also think (think is emphasized here) that they are more for spring/summer, but if they are homemade it doesnt matter if they are a gift given during the winter. i would want one. Are they still 'in style'? I dont know, but I think it is an item that anyone can wear very fashionably with the right 'look'/ outfit! 
:). Thats my opinion.


----------



## citymouse

I think scarves are timeless! Pretty much any style. Homemade ones would be amazing! 

I definitely miss being pregnant. But now what I'd be more excited about is having a second child. I know it's going to be tough, but how amazing to have TWO incredible little people... or more than two. ;) 

G is the absolute apple of my eye and the angel of my heart these days. In the mornings, we wake up and just smile at each other... melt!


----------



## Katy78

Hey girls.
I've been MIA for a few days. We finally moved to our new apartment. No internet yet. I was off work on Friday and yesterday due to moving.
The apartment is great all in all but the bathroom sucks big time. No ventilation and no drain on the floor. How are we supposed to get rid of the humidity during winter when you really can't afford to keep the windows opened??? Of course the bathroom itself doesn't have a window. And what are we to do if by some chance the washing machine decides to spill water? A flooded apartment since water has nowhere to go...

Cute bumps, Lolo and Coco! Coco, yours is getting very big. I envy you for looking pregnant Lolo :winkwink:. My bump mostly looks like I've just gained some weight in my stomach area. At least when I'm dressed.
Sadie, thanks for sharing your bump picture.
I see that you moms are already thinking about having another child. That's awesome, go for it. After all, we're still in the TTC section and it wouldn't hurt to have a few TTC ladies around :winkwink:.

Artsie, I'd go for sending out Q's photos. Nothing to lose really. You'd either give him a chance to perform later if he wishes it or get his College fund started. He definitely has a good chance.

I'm not really a scarves wearing sort of person (or in general into accessories), I only wear scarves when I'm outside in winter, under my coat. But I'd still love to be given a home made scarf, made with love and I'd definitely wear it. 

Waiting for more from blmom, when they settle in. I also miss hearing from Tina and hopefulmom. How are you girls?


----------



## Katy78

Oh, forgot to mention Lolo's scan pics. Awesome! I especially love the one with crossed feet. My 20 week pics were not very good and I still haven't downloaded them.


----------



## Coconuts

Katy, glad the move went well but that sucks about the bathroom, I've had one like that and one quick shower turns it's into a steam room! There are always some compromises to make with houses and apartments. At least you've got a bigger place now and you're closer to work and it's cheaper. Right?
I think we need a new cute bump pic from you !!!!


----------



## Coconuts

UGH, my 20 week pics were the worst. All medical, organs, head circumfirance spine etc and nothing cute for the photo album. Sigh.

I've got another scan in 3 days to check growth, going by how much I feel like my belly has grown over the last few weeks I'm sure she's doing great in there, so I'll be sure to specifically ask for some cute pics of my little darling.


----------



## Katy78

Right Coco! New bump pic coming in two days on my V day (24 weeks) :).


----------



## Coconuts

Oooooooh I got a real kick out of V day. I kind of sprang up on me and when I realized she'd reached the point where she could, with A LOT OF MEDICAL HELP survive on the outside I was kind of shocked and surprised at just how far we'd come in such a short space of time. Whoop whoop to V day coming up!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Artsie have you seen the new Sears commercial (where the dad is chasing baby around the store?) That could tooootally be Q! 
https://tvcfblog.blogspot.com/2012/11/sears-holiday-baby-commercial-song-run.html

As for scarves, I'd like to have an infinity scarf. I don't like silk though, too fancy for me. I'd prefer a gauzy lightweight cotton I think. If we're talking winter warmth then good ol fashioned wool.


----------



## ebelle

Hey ladies, sorry for being MIA. Life and work has a way of catching up when you least expect it.

Lolo - I love love love the pics you got at your 20 week scan and am sooooo jealous I didn't get any thats even half as cute!!! All we got were 2 profile shots! Issn't it awesome that you've gone past the halfway mark? 20 weeks was a huge milestone for me.

Artsie - Totally agree that you shld send Quinn's pictures in. He is so adorable and that hair! Its definitely hard to find boys with a full head at this young age. He is such a dreamy looking baby. Would be perfect in commercials and starting the college fund early is a plus! Oh and in regards to scarves, I just only got into them recently and use them more as an accessory than anything else. I wear it in different ways too, like belt, shawl, tie etc.

Sadie - Wow, loved your belly pic and better late than never! DId you feel like you were going to pop any minute at that stage? I actually cannot imagine my bump getting to that size, I guess we shall see. 

Coco - I wish I was as creative as you. The pillow looks awesome. How hard is it to make? I'm not tempted to learn to make one as I found it retailing at about $90 here. How have you managed to keep so slim with that bump? I am so envious. Your bump looks so pretty and round. 

Katy - Glad to know that the move went fine. I know its frustrating that the bathroom issn't the best, but hey, at least more space for the baby right? Cheaper rent too! Can't wait for your Vday bump picture!

citymouse sadie and artsie - I can't believe you are thinking about a 2nd baby already. Thats so exciting! How awesome would it be if we could keep this thread running with more babies all the time?

blmom - where oh where are you? we want pics!!!!!

Work has suddenly taken hold of my life as I make up for having slacked so much in the first tri. It's been a busy few weeks leading up to an event this weekend so I havent had much time to log on BnB. Baby Artoo is doing well, she's starting to move around quite a bit and I'm enjoying her movements. Simple reassurance that she's fine. I went a bit crazy during the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales and bought a bunch of stuff off eBay and other online sites. Mostly some pre-loved clothes for baby and things such as baby monitor etc.

Went on a little adventure yesterday as I took a plane to Malaysia for a business trip. Although it was a short plane ride (about 45 mins each way), I was still slightly nervous. Happy that everything went well and the cab ride to the client's office actually took longer than the plane ride. Over 2 hours sitting in rainy thunderstorm traffic was not fun. All in all though, we had a good meeting and I'm glad I went even though I wasn't too keen on flying while pregnant. Baby Artoo seems to fly fine, although she wiggled around during takeoff and landing.

It seems like this baby thing is getting more real each day and as I creep up to Vday next week, I am so incredibly thankful that the pregnancy has been uneventful. Thank you for all the support you've been giving from TTC up til today. I am really glad we met on this forum and that we can watch our babies grow together. big :hugs: all around!


----------



## Coconuts

Aw thanks Ebelle, I am rather fond of my bumpage as it grows and grows and grows. 
I honestly don't know how I've managed to stay the same shape and just put all the baby weight in my bump. If I'm honest, I don't really do any exercise at all. naught girl. We have 22 stairs between our ground floor and first floor of which I go up and down at least 10 times a day so that's good. I have a pregnancy yoga DVD gathering dust which I should be doing but I'm not.
The only think I can think of is diet. I'm making sure I eat calcium, protein and enough calories for my stage of pregnancy (not really that much more than normal) and eating as much fruit and veg as I can squeeze in (could probably stand to have more to be honest).
I have a hearty breakfast, a great lunch and the same again for dinner. We work from home so lunch and dinner and cooked whole meals rather than salads or sandwiches on the go.
I don't buy crap though. I am desiring crisps and snacks and chocolate but if I don't buy it and it's not in the house I don't eat it so this is the only thing I can say has really helped not put on too much weight. We cook from scratch (no packets or jars of sauce - DH is a sauce king) and I don't eat 'empty' calories. Every now and then I'll have something naughty but it's rare :shrug:

The pillow was actually easy! I bought a boppy pillow cover, used it as a template, cut out the pieces, pinned them together and sewed it all up. When you can see the finished product and what it should look like it's pretty easy. I just couldn't see myself paying 69 euros (90 US dollars) for something I could make myself. Glad you like it!!


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Yay Bmom! I called Tuesday the 27th didn't I?? Woohoo! Can't wait to see him :)
> 
> Sadie, I feel for you. Dh is horrible at buying me gifts. What did he get you??

You totally did call the 27th!!!


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - in case I don't post tomorrow, happy v day! Look forward to seeing the bump! Around 24 weeks was when my bump started moving from "Is she getting fat?" to "Oh, I think she might be pregnant, should I congratulate or is there a chance she might be really fat?" Of course, I had more on me to start with, so I doubt anyone thinks you're just getting fat!  

Sorry to hear about the bathroom! The apartment we back in May has an awful tiny bathroom, with our washer in it there is barely enough room for one person to turn around. And the entire toilet and shower is a hideous shade of blue. I've never seen a drain in a bathroom here, unless it were a public one, though!

Lolo - super cute video, you're right! That totally could be Q!

Ebelle - So glad the pregnancy is going so well. I love having you girls to talk to, I think we should all definitely find a way to stay in touch if this thread eventually dies. Shared emails?

Bmom - You're back! How are you feeling?

So I did a lot research and found an agency in New York that looks well known and reputable: https://generationmm.com/

The info page said to email them pictures and if they were interested, they would contact you back within two weeks. I sent them photos yesterday and they emailed me back yesterday and I have an appt. for them to meet Q on Monday! Very exciting, hope Q has lots of smiles come Monday! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> Happy 23 weeks KatyK!!!! Double didgits are creeping up on you, as is V day!!! Everyone's pregnancy seems to be going by so fast except mine at time. I feel like you'll all have your babies before me, like I'm stuck in limbo. It's weird isn't it?

I felt that way towards the end too Coco--I may have even posted something about it in your journal between you and my friend from high school that was 5 weeks behind me felt like you we're going to pass me lol


----------



## LoloShells

Bmom! Where are pictures of the little one?? You're killin me with anticipation


----------



## B&LsMom

LoloShells said:


> Artsie have you seen the new Sears commercial (where the dad is chasing baby around the store?) That could tooootally be Q!
> https://tvcfblog.blogspot.com/2012/11/sears-holiday-baby-commercial-song-run.html
> 
> As for scarves, I'd like to have an infinity scarf. I don't like silk though, too fancy for me. I'd prefer a gauzy lightweight cotton I think. If we're talking winter warmth then good ol fashioned wool.

I agree with the infinity scarf suggestion they seem to be all the rage--at least on the west coast.


----------



## artsiekat

I'm to hear that people like infinity scarves, because I was making one out of a wool/silk blend. Now I just can't decide the length. I'm so indecisive!


----------



## Coconuts

Wow, Artsie, they certainly jumped at the chance to meet little Q!!! I'm sure he'll win them over in about 2 seconds flat. Lots of luck!!!!!!!

Lolo, absolutely. WHERE ARE THE PICS BMOM?????? :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

So sorry for the delay in updating you all! I'm still learning with this smart phone and couldn't figure out how to load a pic--we'll see if this works. So little mans stats: born on 11/27/12 at 6:30pm weighing on at 6lbs 14oz and measuring 19 1/2 inches I am beyond thrilled to introduce you all to Lukas William.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LoloShells

Awww he looks like Blake :) congrats, he's beautiful!


----------



## citymouse

What a good-looking little guy!

Good to hear from you, ebelle!


----------



## artsiekat

Bmom - He's beautiful! Is that daddy's hair I spy? Thank you for sharing that cute face! <3


----------



## B&LsMom

The dark hair is all Daddy!! He has much different coloring than Blake who was Blonde and very fair skinned but those sweet checks, lips, and chin do remind me of Blake!!


----------



## LoloShells

I can't wait to see what my little man looks like :)


----------



## Katy78

*Artsie*, I knew they would jump on Quinn as soon as they saw his pics.

*blmom*, welcome back. You have a very cute new son :).

V day today, 24 weeks :happydance:! I'll take a photo of my bump today but I don't know when I'll be able to post it. Still no internet at home...


----------



## B&LsMom

Happy Vday Katy!!


----------



## Coconuts

:cake: Happy V day Katy!!!

WOW you girls are so right, Lukas looks like he's got daddy's hair line too and he does look like his big brother.

BMom, how's Blake with his little bro. What was the first meeting like? I'm guessing really cute wrapped in cute with some extra cute thrown on top?


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats again bmom! He's adorable! How's it going with 2 little ones? Our little ones are only 3 weeks apart :) 

artsie-That is so cool! Good luck Monday! :)

Katie-Happy VDay! Seems like you are moving along nicely with your pregnancy.

To those thinking about another one, that is great! When my 1st was 9 months old I was ready to start trying again for another baby. So far life with 3 little ones isn't as bad as I imagined, I thought it would be a lot more crazy and chaotic. So far, its really not that bad. I am genuinely happy that we had a 3rd baby :)


----------



## Coconuts

Update on me and G! Just got back from our 30 week growth scan and G's perfect!!! Placenta baby and fluid are all normal so we're one happy house today!!!!!! :cloud9:

We didn't get a decent pic of her lovely little face though. AGAIN!! 
She was head down and facing my bum (poor thing) so we just couldn't see her at all. The doctor wiggled her about and she moved for an instant and we got to see her little face, or most of it, for a few seconds. Long enough for DH to decide she looks like me. All I saw was cuteness. We'll soon see what she looks like in a few months.

All in all, mamma and baby doing great x


----------



## LoloShells

Glad to hear it Coco! :) Sorry you didn't get pics. Oh, and ps, there's no FEW months left for you lady! Youve got about 2! What's your edd again?

Had appt yesterday who confirmed baby M's anatomy scan came back perfect. Yay! At 20 weeks he was measuring between 20+1-20+4, and says that's because he has long legs :) 

Annoying part: My OB had made notes that the tech was to get a good look at my cyst for her (this practice has yet to lay eyes on the infamous cyst) and the tech made zero mention of it in her report. Hoping they'll be able to go back and look at the film to get a peek otherwise ill have to get yet another scan of the damn cyst.

Interesting bit of info, the doc says I have a very long cervix. She threw in "probably the longest I've seen" what??? Out of all the hoo-has an OB sees in her career, and I have the longest cervix?? Damn! I guess I'm just freakishly long all over the place. My torso, my fingers, my arms, and now my cervix. I'm wondering if long cervix is why I didn't progress well in labor. And considering all the changes a cervix has to make in order to give birth, I'm willing to bet that won't happen for me prior to 39 weeks so I'm pretty much banking on that c-section.


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: Lolo you're right, 2 months left. 15 Feb (my birthday) is her due date!!!

So guiness book of records for you and your cervix! don't let it get you down. Bodies are amazing, look how much your usterus changes, you grow an ENTIRE new organ (placenta) not to mention the little life that goes from poppy seed to watermelon in a short space of time considering the complexity of that little being. I'm sure your cervix can manage to shorten flatten and obliterate itself with some good contractions. Mother nature is no fool. You're a pro mom. Maybe your labour failed to progress for bagillion other reason, first time nerves for one!!! You're going into this birth with your eyes wide open, hopefully more confident, trust your body, it's doing an amazing job of growing little baby boy, I believe in your little cervix even if you don't. Try and keep a positive image of your birth in your mind, don't condition yourself for a cesarean. Sure it might be needed and if it is then go with it. But it's my no means a certainty. Women do VBAC all the time. You're right to be aware of the risks and problems but really really really I think your state of mind going into it plays a HUGE role in the outcome.
POSITIVITY! You'll have a great labour!


----------



## sadie

Bmom, lukas is a beauty! Thanks for sharing.... And keep them coming!

Artsie, good luck tmrw! Dont let them convince you to buy a portfolio (that used to be a negative sign implying theywant your money!). Q is a doll!

Coco, yay! for the wonderful exam results! G is all cuddly cozy in there!

Lolo, congrats for having a long, sexy cervix! I bet there are some benefits to go with that.

I created my own holiday card from photos taken here at home. Here is one that is going on the card!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh YUM Trina!!! What a little cutie she is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Coco, I think I'm trying to protect myself from the disappointment. But you're right. BTW, I'm calling the 8th for you :)


----------



## citymouse

So cute, Sadie!


----------



## Katy78

Yes, she's soooooooooo cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, that's the first prediction. :yipee: One week early huh? My parents arrive on the 9th which will mean they'll miss it but OK. I'll write in on the first page of my journal after the Gender Guesses so that way I won't forget and I'll know where to look to see if you were right! You got BMom spot on didn't you?!
Spooky physic!


----------



## LoloShells

Well with bmom I was feeling a tuesday, so I gave her two dates. With Ashley I knew it was a Sunday (which is why I was trying to convince her to get outside that night,lol) but she ended up going the next Sunday. But with you I'm not getting a real strong feeling about a day of the week but I do keep going back to the 8th for some reason. At first I was feeling Saturday but kept seeing the 8th. I hope I'm wrong and your parents can be there!! It's really all guessing, its not like I have visions or anything, lol.


----------



## LoloShells

Lol but watch, I probably shoulda just stuck with my first instinct and said a Saturday.


----------



## Coconuts

I give you an alternate, you're listed as the 8th (or a Saturday).
They _are_ just guesses but I remember you and your sister are both a little extra tuned in to these things aren't you? Not that much longer to wait!


----------



## LoloShells

We are, but I would never consider myself psychic :) I just get lucky sometimes


----------



## B&LsMom

Coconuts said:


> :cake: Happy V day Katy!!!
> 
> WOW you girls are so right, Lukas looks like he's got daddy's hair line too and he does look like his big brother.
> 
> BMom, how's Blake with his little bro. What was the first meeting like? I'm guessing really cute wrapped in cute with some extra cute thrown on top?

First meeting didn't go as picture perfectly as planned but oh well! DH was @ work and my Dad brought Blake up to the hospital without calling so it was my Dad and SIL that were there but I wish DH would have been there to watch Blake's reaction!! The first thing Blake said was look at his cute feet lol


----------



## B&LsMom

ashleywalton said:


> Congrats again bmom! He's adorable! How's it going with 2 little ones? Our little ones are only 3 weeks apart :)
> 
> artsie-That is so cool! Good luck Monday! :)
> 
> Katie-Happy VDay! Seems like you are moving along nicely with your pregnancy.
> 
> To those thinking about another one, that is great! When my 1st was 9 months old I was ready to start trying again for another baby. So far life with 3 little ones isn't as bad as I imagined, I thought it would be a lot more crazy and chaotic. So far, its really not that bad. I am genuinely happy that we had a 3rd baby :)

So far so good with the two!! Blake is a great helper but I know he is feeling a bit neglected with little bro getting so much attention right now. It's going to be hard going to work Again in just 6 weeks and having to get into that kind of routine but we will work on that after the Holidays!! Blake's b-day is Friday with a party on Saturday so that should make him feel special !


----------



## B&LsMom

sadie said:


> Bmom, lukas is a beauty! Thanks for sharing.... And keep them coming!
> 
> Artsie, good luck tmrw! Dont let them convince you to buy a portfolio (that used to be a negative sign implying theywant your money!). Q is a doll!
> 
> Coco, yay! for the wonderful exam results! G is all cuddly cozy in there!
> 
> Lolo, congrats for having a long, sexy cervix! I bet there are some benefits to go with that.
> 
> I created my own holiday card from photos taken here at home. Here is one that is going on the card!

Super cute!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Coco I'm going to guess the 13th for you!


----------



## Coconuts

Aw Bmom that's so cute about Blake. Sorry it wasn't just you DH and the boys but sounds like Blake is being a total angel about it. :cloud9:
I've logged your guess too :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Oooooooh just noticed your name change too B*&Ls*Mom. lovely.


----------



## B&LsMom

The mod that changed it was kind of snarky about warning it would only be changed once so pretty much don't ask again AFTER she changed it- knowing that I may have considered something other than first initials of the boys but oh well we may be done with two???!!!


----------



## Katy78

B&LsMom, you better not plan on having another baby then :winkwink:.


----------



## LoloShells

Lol, I'm sure it was sooo hard for them to change. Sheesh


----------



## LoloShells

I'm starting back at the track tonight. Hoping I'm able to either shed some lbs, or at least hold them at bay until the one pound a week things is supposed to start.


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, you're a pure a simple skinny minny. Pregnancy is no time to be weight watching. Baby needs those calories!!! Just don't buy (and therefore have ready and available to eat) the crappy empty calorie snacks, have a good breakfast, 2 square meals a day and some fruit for a snack, or a cheese sandwich or even peanut butter sandwiches etc etc. The pounds will look after themselves.
OK, things can get too far and some women really do put on serious weight that is dangerous for them and their baby but I don't think any of those women are here, especially not you. And they eat trash!
If you're claiming blob status we need photographic evidence!!!


----------



## LoloShells

Lol well you're very sweet, but yes, I think I need to supply you with a different angle photo. I appear thin from the side, but boy am I wide, lol. Some of those pounds have ended up in my thighs and butt. Yuck. It's definitely not going to the baby yet, that's why I know its bad weight. I'll get you another photo (which I will promptly remove) later tonight :)


----------



## Coconuts

don't remove it too soon! I'm off to bed in a bit. Will try to check it before my morning lesson!

xx


----------



## LoloShells

Okie doke!


----------



## LoloShells

Ooook. Had to make a cake for tomorrow's potluck before I could hop on. Can I just say, I'm in love with homemade whipped cream? Amazing. If you've never made it, you must. It's too easy not to give it a go. 

And now for my wide bottom, lol. First pic is the weekends bump. Second pic is from the front. Yes, i was in my skivies. Sorry but it was the best way to show my pear shape, lol.

Now, I know Im not some huge fatty or anything, thats not what I"m getting at. I just want you to see that I'm not as thin as you might think me to be due to flattering side angles, lol. Just that I've added pounds to areas that do not need them (note indents from bra? werent there 5 months ago! I was proud that I had no back fat!). I've gained 15 lbs already. I just dont want to let happen what happened when I was pg with ky, lol. I was outta control. Haha

**I removed the 2nd photo**
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0805.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## B&LsMom

I think you look just like the lady in your ticker!! What is your receipe for the whipped cream?? Blake's Bday is Friday so I bought all The goods for baking his cake today.


----------



## ebelle

sadie - O is adorable! I love the pic where she has the lights all over her and she looks so happy playing.

awww Lolo, you look awesome and NOTHING FAT about it! That is a great great bump. I'm so jealous!

B&LMom! Happy to see that you got the name change, and i think the mod shldnt be mean about it. Don't let that stop you from having another!

Coco - I'm going to go with the 10th! (Just so your parents can arrive in time!)

Today is finally V day! I'm so happy that we've made it this far without too much problems. Also counting down to my next appointment next week. Don't think there will be a scan, but at least I can find out from my doc if everything looks to be on track.

Life is still busy, but I am still checking in on everyone. Hope all is well!


----------



## Coconuts

Happy V day Ebelle, I've logged your guess!! :thumbup:

Lolo, you're side angle really is flattering but you full frontal is beautiful. Healthy and pregnant!!! Lovely bump too!!!!!!!!!!! You know your body though. Just don't go mad and over do it :winkwink:

Thanks for sharing hot mamma!


----------



## Katy78

*Lolo*, you look great! Pregnant and not at all fat, not even from the front. I look fat myself (only in my stomach). I'm short, my torso is short and the bump just pushes everything around and my stomach is wider all over because of it (no pics yet, still without internet).
*ebelle*, happy V day :happydance:!
*Coco*, put me down for the 11th. I like that number (I was born on the 11th (July)). I hope she isn't born on the 14th or you might have to rename her Valentina :winkwink:.
I get to see my baby again tomorrow :happydance:. I also have the glucose test. I hope I don't have diabetes. I don't think I do, really. We'll see.


----------



## B&LsMom

Ebelle happy Vday!!! Katy good luck with the glucose test- I wouldn't wish stupid GD on Anyone it was a very challenging part of my pregnancy


----------



## LoloShells

B&LsMom said:


> I think you look just like the lady in your ticker!! What is your receipe for the whipped cream?? Blake's Bday is Friday so I bought all The goods for baking his cake today.

Thank you :) 

I use 2 cups heavy whipping cream, 3/4 tsp vanilla, 3 tablespoons of sugar, then use beaters for about 5 minutes until I get slightly stiffened peaks. There is a short window in which you go from whipped cream to a chunky butter like substance so you have to pay close attention and not whip past the point of no return. Let me know if you try it!


----------



## LoloShells

Coconuts said:


> Happy V day Ebelle, I've logged your guess!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lolo, you're side angle really is flattering but you full frontal is beautiful. Healthy and pregnant!!! Lovely bump too!!!!!!!!!!! You know your body though. Just don't go mad and over do it :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks for sharing hot mamma!

At least now you know I'm not crazy ;) Healthy for sure, lol!


----------



## LoloShells

Katy78 said:


> *Lolo*, you look great! Pregnant and not at all fat, not even from the front. I look fat myself (only in my stomach). I'm short, my torso is short and the bump just pushes everything around and my stomach is wider all over because of it (no pics yet, still without internet).
> *ebelle*, happy V day :happydance:!
> *Coco*, put me down for the 11th. I like that number (I was born on the 11th (July)). I hope she isn't born on the 14th or you might have to rename her Valentina :winkwink:.
> I get to see my baby again tomorrow :happydance:. I also have the glucose test. I hope I don't have diabetes. I don't think I do, really. We'll see.

Honey I don't think you could look fat if you tried! Silly goose.


----------



## Coconuts

Katy, can't wait for your bump pic when you're back online at home.
Hope the GD test goes well, I'm sure it will. I got all nervous about it too. Enjoy your scan :cloud9:
I've put you down for the 11th. x

So far you're all so kind and no one has me going over :)


----------



## Katy78

Back from the dr's appointment. No scan this time :cry:. We only talked a bit, listened to the heart beat and the dr measured the size of my uterus. I have another US scheduled in 4 weeks though. Insurance doesn't normally support this extra scan but my dr likes to do them anyway :happydance:. 
The GD test went well. The drink was not too yucky. Though I was a bit nauseous afterwards. It was basically powdered sugar with water and tasted as such. Looks like I don't have GD :). I didn't wait for the results of the last analysis but they said they'd call me if anything turned up.
Can't wait for my next appointment.


----------



## Coconuts

Yeah!!! Great result. My first and second result were pretty much the same so I'm guessing your second result is expected to be like your first so that's great!!!!!! Phew!

Sorry no scan. At least you heart the heartbeat which is always emotional :cloud9:


----------



## sadie

Yum to homemade whipped cream! Maybe I will make some for my apple pie. We are having a holiday dinner with about 18 of us on saturday so I decided to make an apple pie and a NY style cheesecake and everything else.
Congrats for V day, Ebelle!
Yay for the great test results Katy.
Bmom, show us more pics!
And Coco, I say exactly the 15th. Plus it is your birthday which would make it even more special, imo. 
Artsie, did i miss anything? What happened on monday with your handsome boy?


----------



## LoloShells

I was wondering the same thing Artsie!


----------



## B&LsMom

Lukas got to be a baby model last weekend. Not in the sense like Baby Quinn, but for a local photographer who was working on building up her portfolio--here are a few of my favs :smug:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04156.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 5









DSC04254.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4









DSC04333.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sadie

Oh, he is just delicious!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## LoloShells

Aww, sweet baby


----------



## Coconuts

Oh yum B&Ls he's gorgeous, I love the little baby santa hat, I hope I remember about it next year and I'll make one for G! Lovely photos and what a cutie pie little man. You lucky mamma, he's gorgeous!

Trina, I've logged your guess, you and me are both going for the 15th :cloud9:

Artsie's meeting probably went so well that they snapped him up quick smart and flew them off to LA to make a new babie movie with Q in the starring role.


----------



## citymouse

He's so cute!

Ladies, I have a question about a somewhat delicate subject. I'd appreciate any advice from those of you who have been there. This year, our holiday card is covered in pictures of the baby. Do I send it to our friends who have been trying unsuccessfully for almost four years? Or do I send a generic card without photos on it? Around here, everybody puts their kids on their cards, so they might even guess we had sent them a different one, which would probably make it feel even worse. But I hate to parade the baby around in front of them when I know they've been through so much heartache.

Thoughts?


----------



## Coconuts

Bah, that's a hard one.
I think I'm going to go with ..... send the baby card.
Here's why, we all know what a private thing TTC is. I for one didn't really want to search out RL people to talk about it with. If they think / know you sent them a different card on purpose it might make them think that people are thinking 'oh poor them' in a pity way. No one wants pity, love and understanding yes but pity no. But mostly I'd prefer it if I felt like my and my husband's struggles were just that, between me and him and that other people were thinking about it and 'talking about us'. Not that you're doing anything wrong considering their feelings, I hope you know what I'm getting at City.
Also, as hard as infertility is, people continue to have children and they are well aware that they can't hide or be sheltered from that.
Yeah, I think I'd feel worse if I thought I was getting special treatment because I wasn't getting pregnant. I'd feel like I had a big neon sign over my head. But that's just me......


----------



## ebelle

I agree with Coco on this. Don't treat them any different just because of their fertility issues because it does not define them. Go with the baby card


----------



## LoloShells

Baby on card. I would be upset if I knew everyone else got baby pics, and I didn't. 

The tragedy in Newtown has me in a funk this weekend. Hold your babies close :*(


----------



## Katy78

*B&LsMom*, Lukas is adorable. You're one lucky mama.

*city*, I also say that you go with the baby card. They are not hiding their TTC problems from you and you shouldn't hide your baby from them. I'm sure they know you understand.
I really hope they get a baby of their own in 2013.


----------



## sadie

*trina here!*:)
I agree... Go with the baby card. Coco explained it perfectly. They will be offended if you dont want to send it. And when it arrives, perhaps they will know what it is and can then choose whether or not to open it. That was just an extra thought.

Here is mine which I will remove in a day or two. I kept it simple (and forgot to include the date). I only sent it out to 12 people-mostly family and only 3 friends.


----------



## citymouse

So cute!

Well, I may not send the card but for a totally different reason... she had been working for DH's company and that work relationship went badly. So I don't even know if she would want a card from us! I'm not sure if we're still friends, whoops. 

But if I thought we were, I would definitely send her the card, thanks to all your advice! :thumbup: 

Katy, I do hope they get their baby soon. It's so sad.


----------



## Katy78

Ouch, wrote Trina instead of city. Sorry. I corrected the mistake.

I don't have problems with whom to send cards, I don't send any :winkwink:. Maybe a couple of mails.
I send a happy new year mail to my first love every year. He was 12 years older and thought I was too young for him so he didn't really give us a chance. And before it could really begin (or end) he got into a serious car accident which left him half paralysed. I still wanted to keep in touch, he didn't. It took me more than two years to get over him. And now we still send each other mails once a year.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Katy, that's really touching. x


----------



## sadie

Hi katy. Nice, yet sad story. How old were you at the time? Looking back, do you agree now that the age diff would have been a problem? When we are older, it seems easier. When we are younger (a 20 yo female with a 32 yo male) the difference is more evident. Dunno. Just my thoughts.
A few years ago i was dating a man 20 years older than me. I actually thought we were only 14 years apart. There werentmany difference that I noticed. Mostly just music and traditional ways of doing things....


----------



## LoloShells

I dated a man 11 years my senior (started when I was 22) and I really didn't notice any differences. Men mature slower than us, so maybe 11 years put us on an even keel, lol. Long story short he lied about a divorce and was seeing me and his 'ex' on a regular basis. Real cute. Wasted 3 years with that idiot!


----------



## B&LsMom

sadie said:


> *trina here!*:)
> I agree... Go with the baby card. Coco explained it perfectly. They will be offended if you dont want to send it. And when it arrives, perhaps they will know what it is and can then choose whether or not to open it. That was just an extra thought.
> 
> Here is mine which I will remove in a day or two. I kept it simple (and forgot to include the date). I only sent it out to 12 people-mostly family and only 3 friends.

I don't see it : (


----------



## B&LsMom

Here is ours just got ours today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA, so busy trying to get ready for the holidays. I'm hosting christmas for Wick's family and I'm just trying to get every done on time!

B&Lmom :D Love those pictures, thanks. :)

Sadie - Your christmas photo is so cute! I just want to eat her cheeks!

Lolo - You so do not look anywhere near fat or wide! I look wide from the front, you just look sexy. We are our own worse critics, I think you look amazing and no dieting!

I've been reading and have tons to respond to, but I have mommy brain and forget, so I'll have to go back and read some more.

The meeting with the agent went well, but the train station is 30 minutes away now, instead of right by my house. So it's three hours roundtrip. You have to go to these "go-sees" which I auditions, like tons of them and there's no guarantee you'll get the job. Then if you do it's a minimum of 2 hours at $50-$150ish an hour. Sounds like a lot of work and unless he was getting tons of work, it would maybe cover the cost of travelling. I told them I didn't want to do anything until after the holidays and I had time to think about it.

They do think he get a fair amount of jobs and probably more as he gets older what with his long hair and all. 

Katy - That is a sad story, but it's good you two do keep in touch some. I'm actually 4 years older than hubby, which isn't much, but it's crazy how much stuff I remember from my child that he doesn't. I guess I was born in the early 80's and he in the late and that was enough to big a difference in our childhood when it comes to games, bands, TV, etc...

Glad to see everyone's babies are doing well and cooking well! I will try to keep popping on and not disappear over the holidays, but I do want to attempt to make tamales, so I might! :D


----------



## Coconuts

Sounds like a ball ache Artsie. Who knows though that after the holidays when things are calmer it might be something you might like to do. It's not like you'd be going to go-sees every day. Could be a fun thing to do together every few weeks. I'm sure he'd 'win' the casting wherever he goes, he's too flippin cute not to!


----------



## ashleywalton

Aw..lukas is so precious! :) 
Hope all is going well with everyone. Life is great here, a little crazy but fun with my 3 little girls. Lanay is 6 weeks already! We take her for her checkup tomorrow. Not looking forward to her getting her shots. Never fun. I hope she does okay with them. 
Here are couple photos:


----------



## B&LsMom

ashleywalton said:


> Aw..lukas is so precious! :)
> Hope all is going well with everyone. Life is great here, a little crazy but fun with my 3 little girls. Lanay is 6 weeks already! We take her for her checkup tomorrow. Not looking forward to her getting her shots. Never fun. I hope she does okay with them.
> Here are couple photos:
> View attachment 534801
> 
> View attachment 534803

I hope Lanay does ok with her shots!! Blake has his 4 year well check appt today. No shots for him but we will probably do the flu mist again this year. Love the pics especially Lanay and all her pink!!


----------



## sadie

Hi all!
BLMom, here it is again, for a day or so!


----------



## Coconuts

Ashley, what a cutie pie!!!!!!


----------



## sadie

Artsie, can they tell you the pay out before each audition so you can decide if it is worth the trouble or not?

BLmom, can I call you by your first name on here? i love the card you put together! Adorbs! And you look fantastic!!

i feel gross and chubby lately. My tummy is one saggy, fat mess. I am tempted to start the 'insanity' workout at home. Anyone know anything about it? A friend suggested it and I was able to download some videos... They say once you stop BFing, the rest of the weight goes, but I cant wait that long to lose this flabby belly. :( 

Ay suggestions on what to buy fror my 88 yo MIL? She likes fine chocolate, cheap red wine and has everything she needs/wants. For her bday, I framed a photo of she and O. I could buy her pantyhose. That is what I would buy for my nonna when I was a kid! (I wont really do that)


----------



## citymouse

Sadie, maybe have a photo calendar or mug made?


----------



## B&LsMom

Trina lovely card!! That is so great that you took the pics yourself what a fun layout! I haven't heard of the insanity workout. I asked for Kettle bells for Christmas but don't think I'm suppose to be exercising until after my 6 week check. My weight has come off way quicker than it did with Blake but I would like to do some toning once I get the ok I have just 2 more pounds to lose until pre-pregnancy weight just hope I can keep it off. And yes you can all call me Tina that is just fine whatever is easiest :thumbup:


----------



## B&LsMom

As for MIL gift ideas does she get her hair done or nails done?? Gift cards/certificates for that would be nice or a digital photo frame loaded with pics. I got my grandma who is 79 a Scentsy wickless candle...


----------



## LoloShells

artsiekat said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA, so busy trying to get ready for the holidays. I'm hosting christmas for Wick's family and I'm just trying to get every done on time!
> 
> B&Lmom :D Love those pictures, thanks. :)
> 
> Sadie - Your christmas photo is so cute! I just want to eat her cheeks!
> 
> Lolo - You so do not look anywhere near fat or wide! I look wide from the front, you just look sexy. We are our own worse critics, I think you look amazing and no dieting!
> 
> I've been reading and have tons to respond to, but I have mommy brain and forget, so I'll have to go back and read some more.
> 
> The meeting with the agent went well, but the train station is 30 minutes away now, instead of right by my house. So it's three hours roundtrip. You have to go to these "go-sees" which I auditions, like tons of them and there's no guarantee you'll get the job. Then if you do it's a minimum of 2 hours at $50-$150ish an hour. Sounds like a lot of work and unless he was getting tons of work, it would maybe cover the cost of travelling. I told them I didn't want to do anything until after the holidays and I had time to think about it.
> 
> They do think he get a fair amount of jobs and probably more as he gets older what with his long hair and all.
> 
> Katy - That is a sad story, but it's good you two do keep in touch some. I'm actually 4 years older than hubby, which isn't much, but it's crazy how much stuff I remember from my child that he doesn't. I guess I was born in the early 80's and he in the late and that was enough to big a difference in our childhood when it comes to games, bands, TV, etc...
> 
> Glad to see everyone's babies are doing well and cooking well! I will try to keep popping on and not disappear over the holidays, but I do want to attempt to make tamales, so I might! :D

Well aren't you sweet :) I'm not dieting, I don't have the will power, lol. Just walking the track at night, quick pace style. Nothing big. 

I hope you hit some go-sees after the holidays! He will get lots of work :)


----------



## sadie

Thanks for the ideas. I willgo see what the photo store does here!


----------



## LoloShells

Crickets...


----------



## Katy78

I was 21 at the time and he was 33. I was always a mature enough person but of course I was inexperienced and naive at that age. It was tough getting over him but I'm not sorry for the experience.

*Ashley*, thanks for the pics. She's lovely :).

*artsie*, I'm also sure he'll get lots of work so it'll pay out in the end and add substantially to his college fund. Go for it.

AFM, hitting third tri today :). And down to double digits since yesterday. 98 days to go. My oh my, how time flies...
I feel great, couldn't be better.


----------



## Coconuts

Yeah, happy third tri Katy!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## sadie

I love it! Less than 2 months for Coco, almost 3 months for Katy (and Ebelle) and almost4 months for Lolo! Winding down!!!!!

Katy, I am so happy you feel fab!

Tina, luckily i am under Pre preg weight. Lost a lot in other places, but my belly is chubby! And i hate hate hate sit ups. Once i get to florida in february, i am going running and swimming _almost_ every day! Until then, i need to start these videos I downloaded.... Ughhhh. I hate exercising. Helpppppp.


----------



## sadie

Quick Q. Anyone interesting in a closed (not open to the public) facebook group? I know not everyone uses FB very much.... I am starting to sway from BnB, so was trying to think of a way we'd keep in touch and updated.


----------



## Katy78

Hmmm... :( No FB for me. I don't have an account nor do I plan on opening it.


----------



## B&LsMom

Katy78 said:


> I was 21 at the time and he was 33. I was always a mature enough person but of course I was inexperienced and naive at that age. It was tough getting over him but I'm not sorry for the experience.
> 
> *Ashley*, thanks for the pics. She's lovely :).
> 
> *artsie*, I'm also sure he'll get lots of work so it'll pay out in the end and add substantially to his college fund. Go for it.
> 
> AFM, hitting third tri today :). And down to double digits since yesterday. 98 days to go. My oh my, how time flies...
> I feel great, couldn't be better.

Happy 3rd trimester!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm a pretty active facebooker that would work for me!


----------



## artsiekat

I'm pretty active on FB, too, but don't want to leave anyone out.

Could we do email? Just put everyone's email on and send them just like posts? Would that be too chaotic for people's inboxes?

I do think we should make a non- bnb plan, for sure. It would be nice to have something private, too, so we can share more openly with eachother. I'd like that. :)

I love everyone's christmas cards. Wish I had done that this year.

I'm actually 4 years older than hubby, 4 years isn't a big deal at all, but you'd be surprised how weird people find it when I tell them. I guess it's not as common for women to date younger men. When I was pregnant and just moved into our new apartment my upstairs neighbor asked incredulously if Wick worked fulltime. I told her he was almost done with his PhD and she said, in shock, "but he looks 12!". I just thought, "thanks, lady, that's real nice."


----------



## artsiekat

Or a yahoo group?


----------



## LoloShells

I'll follow you ladies wherever you go. I'm flexible. 

I'm 3 years older than my husband. Everyone is usually surprised but I think only because he looks a lot older than he is.


----------



## AP

Please note



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for *personal* pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## LoloShells

Did someone link to something inappropriate?? Or was that just an "in case you were thinking about it" warning??


----------



## B&LsMom

Huh I don't know Lolo!!


----------



## citymouse

I'm on FB and would be happy to have a secret group there *that's what they're called... secret, I'm not being squirrelly!).

Katy, maybe you could make a FB user but only use it to hang with us! Fake name etc.


----------



## sadie

Well for starters, if anyone wants to add me to FB, send me a PM and I will send you my full name. At least it is a way to keep in touch, send group emails to each other and watch the progress of our LO's. if anyone wants to form the closed group, I would like that too.

I dont think Coco likes FB very much either. It really is such a great way to stay in touch, even tho it does have many downsides....

I dont like putting pics up on here for the ENTIRE world to see, yet with fb i feel somewhat 'protected'. 

On another note... O wants desperately to crawl and she wiggles and moves well. Unfortunately we do not have any carpeting in the home so she has a hard time without the friction to help her out. :(


----------



## sadie

Did anyone see my spoiler?


----------



## AP

LoloShells said:


> Did someone link to something inappropriate?? Or was that just an "in case you were thinking about it" warning??

:thumbup: *cough*yes*cough :haha:

I have to say Sadie your spoiler is awesome!!!


----------



## Katy78

*Trina*, I noticed your spoiler. Awesome :).

I really don't like the idea of FB but I'll wait for everybody else to comment.

I'll be MIA for the rest of the year. I'll try to log on now and then but we don't have internet at home yet so I'll be cut off as I'm off work till 2 January happydance:).
I wish you all a peaceful Christmas and happy New Year. Spend holidays with those you love (I'm sure you will).


----------



## artsiekat

Katy - Have a great vacation and holiday!

Sadie - Eeee - lighted cuteness!

So my in-laws weren't supposed to so up until super late tonight and get a hotel and we weren't supposed to see them until tomorrow. Wick calls me to warn me they think they will arrive by 4(Wick doesn't get off work until 6). My head is going to explode, I have not even started on cleaning yet. I think I'm going to run around and scream for a little bit.


----------



## LoloShells

Yeah I think its time to get off this site. Not only are we being chided for something we haven't even done, but the jerks deleted my signature. I can't even see what it used to say, in order to just do a couple tweaks to fix it. I'm over this place. Too many ads that take over my phone, we can't upload photos from our phones (hi its nearly 2013 get with the times) and now we're being babysat like children. I'm down for Facebook if everyone comes. Otherwise one of those competetor sites might be a good idea. Either way BnB has turned me off completely now.


----------



## sadie

Yeah, the comment about my pic was weird, imo.


----------



## B&LsMom

What spoiler?? Was that what was blocked?? I'm getting so confused all of a sudden! Lolo I can load some photos from my phone but I have noticed it tells me a lot of them are too large or something along those lines...


----------



## citymouse

I haven't had any problems with BnB but the increased privacy available at FB is a big benefit there. I'll PM you all my name... Lolo, I found you already.


----------



## LoloShells

B&LsMom said:


> What spoiler?? Was that what was blocked?? I'm getting so confused all of a sudden! Lolo I can load some photos from my phone but I have noticed it tells me a lot of them are too large or something along those lines...

That nosey mod was reading our conversation about "moving" and decided that a preemptive warning against posting a link to a competitor site was in order. No one had even done anything yet, as far as I can tell. 
I'm guessing this is the same person that deleted my signature. BnB let me upload it in the first place, so clearly it wasnt too big 6 months ago. Just rude. But whatever. I'm just irritated with the whole thing.


----------



## sadie

Tina, i was also referring to a spoiler i put up containing a pic of O which I have already deleted. But yeah, nosey mod. Weird to just jump in and respond to my comment.

I dont know what we should do. I only log on here for you gals and another group, but it is this one that is my main motivator for coming here. 

Today We took O to the park and they had a baby swing. She LOVED it! I am going to get one for our 'patio' for the spring time! Cant wait. Gorgeous day here today.

So is EWCM normal even tho I am BFing? The 'desire' is there, too. I havent gotten AF yet. Just wondering. I am curious to start temping again, but I wont. What happens, happens. And damn, I am old! (43) scary mary.


----------



## Wobbles

LoloShells said:


> Yeah I think its time to get off this site. Not only are we being chided for something we haven't even done, but the jerks deleted my signature. I can't even see what it used to say, in order to just do a couple tweaks to fix it. I'm over this place. Too many ads that take over my phone, we can't upload photos from our phones (hi its nearly 2013 get with the times) and now we're being babysat like children. I'm down for Facebook if everyone comes. Otherwise one of those competetor sites might be a good idea. Either way BnB has turned me off completely now.

I think you're right it is time you left this site.

Who do you think you're calling jerks? I read your email and I will be straight up with you... talk AT me like a piece of dirt lady you will get the same courtesy back. What kind of person are you to think your behaviour is acceptable? I don't take kindly to being attacked.

You joined this forum and agreed to the rules... if those rules have been broken they will be acted on, if my team think they may be broken a reminder will be given and no my team will not spend a few seconds altering your signature when the guidelines are VERY clear to read within the usercp before you edit. As for the nosey mod comments how ridiculous do you sound that a moderating team is moderating a forum... crazy or what! Don't be so blatantly disrespectful.

Certain forum software doesn't support direct uploading of photos but rather than bashing us maybe you should get with knowing what your talking about and let me know when you've done a better job.

Cheeky mare.

If anyone else wants to attack me, my team or the forum go for it then leave. Pathetic.

___

For those who wish to leave please do so and for those who want to stay on a friendly/supportive forum and abide by the rules I'm sorry to say that the bashing of the forum and my team has resulted in this group being closed, you may create a new one. Anyone found to drag this issue over to another thread will find their accounts deactivated with no further warning.


----------

